# did you ride today?



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

i try to ride every day. i look forward to my commute, even if it is wet out.

























that mushroom is tasty.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

That's the largest mushroom I have ever seen!

As for riding every day, I try to although I only get to ride trails once a week. I exercise my dog almost every day with the bike, with the only exceptions being if we are going trail riding the next day as it is usually a longer ride and I don't want to over do him, or because of weather.


----------



## Bullyveldt (Jul 6, 2015)

Was working last week for 14 hrs each day. This weekend was raining and cool, but threw on the rain jacket, and took the pooches for a ride. after tuckering them out I went out again for me. got things a bit mucky


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Went out to try flats...went home and took off flats.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

17km today. Getting back into shape again in a new locale, with new trails for me to explore! Apparently barely riding for a month has had a negative effect on my fitness levels...shocker! :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Got out for about 15mi today at a local park. I had wanted to head a bit farther afield and do some backcountry riding today, but the wife got sick and I needed to combine my ride with some errands (picking up some prescriptions, cat food, etc), as well as be relatively nearby in case she needed something else. Trying to help her mend up quickly because we're headed to Pisgah next weekend. I'm trying to fight off some kind of nasty bug, myself. I mostly feel good (especially after my doc hooked me up with some antibiotics a few days ago), but will probably have that lingering dry cough that tends to last for a couple of months.

Weather was absolutely perfect. Partly sunny. Light breeze. Temps in the 60's. Actually starting to feel like maybe autumn is thinking about paying a visit. That's mucho welcome because it was in the 90's less than a week ago.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

yup


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't get to ride nearly as much as I'd like, but today, YES!


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

We had a family ride today. Took the girls, 8 and 6 years old thru the woods so it was slow going but that's ok. I can go my pace any other time. It's great to see the progress they have made riding and how much they like riding with their mom and I. 6.2 miles in 1 hour 45 minutes but was worth every minute.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Today no, but yesterday yes. This summer has been a tough go to get motivated with the high temps. But now that it's starting to cool down I see more action in the next couple of months. Here's yesterday's ride at 78 degrees which is quite the relief from the mid nineties.

Bobcat Ridge 9-12-15 Video - Pinkbike

Bobcat Ridge 9-12-15 #2 Video - Pinkbike

Bobcat Ridge 9-12-15 #3 Video - Pinkbike


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

2old said:


> Went out to try flats...went home and took off flats.


That's funny because I'm trying flats out now too. After over thirty years of toe clips and straps the clip less since the first came out. Interesting. Seems to be easier on my back which has been bothering me for a while. I think I've ridden every day for two weeks now. I ridden a lot this season because the snow left the valley early so I've been riding four to six days a week since then. Sometimes twice a day. And never in the bike park.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I've maybe missed only 4 or 5 days this season so I took this rainy weekend off.
I'll be on the trail first thing in the AM.
Can't wait, I'm getting antsy.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I don't ride on the weekends. There's just too much traffic, and I usually bring the dog. I'll ride tomorrow and not see anyone.

The weather was absolutely perfect today, so we took the Jeep out and had a picnic off 3N16 in north Big Bear.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yep, only a short road ride with an old riding buddie (for the first time ever I'm fitter than him)...
Not working att he moment and trying to regain some fitness (progressing, but a long way to go) and I'd ike to get out every day, but if I smash myself on a 3 hour road ride, or liek the other day 2 hard hours of mtb (hard for me, not anyone else), not doing much of anything the next day.
But spring has well and truly hit my neck of the woods, I may have to get out for a quick mtb ride this afternoon.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Had the best worst ride today. Recently got our middle kid a nice bike that he loves, scored a Mongoose Etero Elite for cheap with several upgrades. We rode a few more advanced trails, and he had a blast. I ended up dropping my chain in to my cassette and it got caught in between two rings. It's an old cassette and needs to be replaced anyway, but ended up riding about 10 more miles after that with a 2x6 geared bike. Also got a sidewall tear going through a rock garden, which was a blast too. Got to show the boys how to do some trail side repair which was good too. Today I get to go shopping for a new cassette and replace my tires for the season a bit early. Think about going with a less aggressive tread style.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

rode sunday, was raining a bit so brought my trail boss tool and folding saw to do a little bit of trail tlc.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

If you mean Sunday, yes I rode. With my wife. She crashed and had a flap of skin hanging off her knee. Being near a road I cycled back to the parking lot, got the car, and picked her up. She rewarded me later for being gallant. The reward was better than the ride.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been sidelined, and wish I could ride.

Enjoying this thread


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

No riding today. Job interview. 
Try to ride every day, to work and back, come rain, shine or snow.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Too much rain over the weekend (if 'today' referred to Sunday as of this writing), so not for me. However, today has cleared and is sunny, so I'm hoping to get out after work.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Life! is not letting me ride (as well as the weather) I'm hoping to get out this afternoon after almost 10 days w/out a ride!


----------



## WaywardTraveller (Oct 2, 2011)

Yup! (Sunday)
Local 6hr relay race I rode solo, 10 laps/84km. Perfect conditions as long as you didn't stop riding! Slept great last night I tell ya!


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

1/2 ride 1/2 trail maintenance
all good


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

2old said:


> Went out to try flats...went home and took off flats.


I had that reaction the first time I tried flats after old school clips/straps (weird theme going on). Tried them again with Five Ten shoes and been riding flats ever since.

To keep with the thread...Saturday & Sunday, about 18-ish miles. Today, leaving soon.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

About 12 miles XC with GF Saturday (still hot and humid) and road about 6 Sunday (4 uphill and 2 downhill) with my AM bike and still hot and humid.


----------



## Ecurb_ATX840 (Feb 27, 2014)

I rode to work, so yes. Nothing special, about 13k round trip. Well I was lucky that I missed the rain.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yes, got out today. weather was perfect, though there is a hint of fall in the air.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

19 miles on my mounting bike but one the road the trails are still to wet


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

yes. Sunday with an old buddy and both of our kids on pavement.
Today with some other buddies riding nice single track around C'ville.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes today, finally 7miles - Amazing how much you lose when you don't ride for a while, but I did clear a section which I've already cleared twice but today it was smoother, faster and more enjoyable.


----------



## j_wynn (Sep 11, 2015)

Rode to work for the first time ever (10 mi round trip), then went to the bike shop. Picked up a co2 tire "pump" and a tube, along with tire spoons and a water bottle. Then later in the day i rode a couple blocks to the store. I am absolutely loving my new to me bike.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i didnt.

rode yesterday with a pain in my abdomen..down low. took it easy, paying attention on not crashing. today, was about to ride when my neighbor saw me walking slow holding my abdomen..right above my pecker..she said.."hey, do you have a hernia?"

wtf? i dunno. put the bike back, and sat on couch. i'll see if it still hurts tomorrow 

okay..not a hernia. i googled it.  still gonna take it easy. probably a muscle strain from a goofy mtb "crash"..i just topple over.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm sidelined with injuries and I can't ride but I have been walking the local trails daily


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes I did, Eagle Colorado


----------



## ebgb68 (Aug 29, 2015)

I rode to work for the first time today . Its about five miles one way I need to plan better for cooling down and change of clothes .


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

did the trail commute home today, was pretty hot out. the birds where busy by the ponds.


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

Nope, grade 3 AC separation will keep me off the bike for a few weeks....


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

Weather was amazing and it was a ghost town out there, loved it.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

No riding at all this week. Im the stay home parent now because our 2y/o daughter has chicken pox. Poor thing.

Seems the universe is conspiring to keep me off my bike this week...


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Had a color run on our trail last weekend, left some colorful areas on the trail, pretty cool, especially when riding at night.




Snakes were out and about today too. I believe this was just a Texas Water Snake, not a water moccasin, but I didn't stick around long enough after he moved off the trail to find out.


Also got in an evening ride with the kids during on weekly wednesday night rides. About 20 miles total for the day, planning on doing it again today.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ghost_HTX said:


> No riding at all this week. Im the stay home parent now because our 2y/o daughter has chicken pox. Poor thing.
> 
> Seems the universe is conspiring to keep me off my bike this week...


I had chicken pox as an adult. I was 35... terrible experience; covered from head to toe. Never again, please and thank you.

Speedy recovery for your daughter and especially a return to biking for you


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks cyclelicious!


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I haven't ridden in 3 days now! I don't get out near as often as I'd like, but try to get at least a short (3-5 miles) ride 4-5 times a week. This week has been a scheduling nightmare. I do commute to work when I can, but cannot do so when I have to pick up the kids from school/daycare, which has been the trend this week.

+1 on the chickpox are awful as well. Speedy recovery to your little one, Ghost!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

summer still here, though the days are getting shorter. going to have to put on lights in a little bit. still riding...


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

... so... my mother in law is looking after the little one today... I'm gonna finally get on my bike, I thinks... 

NAH! 

Today it was pi**ing down so my wife asked me nicely, in that way she does, to give her a lift to work... So I drove instead...

We're moving house next week so I can't see more riding on the horizon either... 
Ah well, there's always next season... (or winter riding on studded tires...  )

Happy trails, guys (and gals)


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

24 miles road by myself, 10 miles dirt with the kids. Awesome day riding.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

First ride with the new bike, took this last night. How nice is the sky? Starting to get dark noticeably earlier.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Sweet bike, Grok. Love that colourscheme!


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Grok said:


> First ride with the new bike, took this last night. How nice is the sky? Starting to get dark noticeably earlier.


Sweet rig. Love my SC. Probably won't go to another brand as long as they keep pumping out these quality set ups and keep up their customer service.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

Just got my shorts on. I'm heading out now. 


Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

moist out today on the commute... plant are starting the fall die back. noticed the po po in the sky looking for harvests...


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

Rode a local run today called 'Oh **** Ridge', which is definitely the most hairy in our network. It's the first time i've ridden it on my new fs, and I almost cleared it, but had to step off about 100ft from the end of the trail. It's the steepest trail i've ridden, filled with loose rocks, dirt and a drop off to either side at times. Definitely an adrenaline rush and a brake tester. My new Guides were awesome. I haven't even come close to clearing it on my hardtail, so I was stoked to get so far, even though I didn't clean it. At the bottom there is a very nice rock jump to reward you for hanging on the whole way down.... =)


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

i had a nibble...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I couldn't ride but I attended a local trail building event today

















The rain held off and it was nice be outside, hike and check out trails


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

good ride out to the trail build, since i co-chair it was important to be out there on a bike. got caught in the storm front on the way back. we also found someones plants, the po po removed it all.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I rode today.
Just passed 100,000 vertical feet climbing for the season.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Barman1 said:


> I rode today.
> Just passed 100,000 vertical feet climbing for the season.


Good job Sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## Briguy2817 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hell yeah I rode today! I even brought my youngest out with me to start introducing her to the sport. We had a great time, even though the pace was slow and we took several breaks after the climbs. The great news is she wants to ride with me next weekend again.

Brian


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> I couldn't ride but I attended a local trail building event today
> 
> View attachment 1016629
> 
> ...





singlesprocket said:


> good ride out to the trail build, since i co-chair it was important to be out there on a bike. got caught in the storm front on the way back. we also found someones plants, the po po removed it all.
> 
> View attachment 1016683
> 
> ...


Removed them to your crib. 

Good on you two for giving back by trail building and great photos by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes. Yes I did. A commute to the office, but ass on saddle time none the less.

I even had the little one (she is over the chicken pox!) out on her balance bike on Sunday. She lifted her feet on a downward slope for the first time and balanced! Daddy was do proud 

Happy Days!


----------



## Roots (Feb 17, 2015)

Does my ignorant mind understand that right; whille having fun with the stuff we like so much (MTB), you cut down someone else's fun? Please write down it is not the case...
And yes, I had one of the best rides ever today, the Slavnik mountain.. we just had to climb it twice and ride superb natural DH..twice☺
Best regards from Ljubljana


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Had the whole day off.

Weather is perfect.

Cut firewood.

Did trail work.

Rode bike.

Cooked a steak for the wife and I, and burgers for the kids.

Drank beer, then ate ice cream.

Now surfing mtbr.

Perfect!


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

Cooling down on the back porch. Wishing the beer wasn't so far away. Way over there in the kitchen. 

Glad summer is ending. 


Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

first day of autumn, weather is really nice to ride


----------



## j_wynn (Sep 11, 2015)

I wish. We got record rains here recently. Trails are soaked. Im dying to ride- I made 2 quick blasts around the neighborhood today to hold me over. One in th morning to wake up, amd one in the evening (just a trip to the store for dinner stuff). I hope to ride some trails later this week.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

riding back and forth from work near the humber river...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode today, couple of hours and Friday the same... trails are muck here. Will get to some dry trails soon =)

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Still unable to ride but I was able to slow run/hike on a trail I like to ride along the river. Recovering slowly


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Just another couple of degrees warmer and I'll be out there.
Might as well soak it up now, another month and warm rides won't be an option.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

singlesprocket said:


> i try to ride every day. i look forward to my commute, even if it is wet out.
> 
> View attachment 1015090
> 
> ...


How did you prepare the puff ball?
We're having a bumper crop this year.

Of course I rode this morning.

Last nights Super/Blood Moon.


----------



## typo (Jul 30, 2015)

had a fantastic day at mt zion bike trail in brookhaven, ms!!!


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I rode my new cross bike on some pea gravel highways. Except for a short section of single track where I goofed up getting on to a short bridge. Fell off and landed on my back in a deep puddle. Deep enough that water flowed over my head. Totally soaked but it was a nice clear fall day and not too cold so I continued. Shoes on the boot dryer.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Did you ride today!*

Yes,
Today's ride was nothing short of perfect. Perfect temperature of 53 degrees. Perfect weather / overcast and dead still. Perfect dirt due to small rain storm last night. And perfect non crowded condions. I had the place to myself on a Saturday, unheard of.

Be sure to click on the fancy embedded videos.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

i've have done a lot of riding these days... back and forth from the rock yard...

here's a a picture of me schlepping for a few dollars...









turkeys! [insert turkey noise]









fun downhill section before a big climb


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

i'm setting up for ice this winter...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

singlesprocket said:


> i've have done a lot of riding these days... back and forth from the rock yard...
> 
> here's a a picture of me schlepping for a few dollars...
> 
> ...


Great turkey sighting. :thumbsup:

Is that your place you're working on?


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Great turkey sighting. :thumbsup:
> 
> Is that your place you're working on?


it's one of the areas...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

singlesprocket said:


> it's one of the areas...
> 
> View attachment 1020039


Good work on both locations. :thumbsup:


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

we called this jump "the horror show"


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Not long back... practicing my hucking, one close call - where I almost wishboned myself o_0
Then wind came up and huckin wasn't so much fun (rather scary actually!)

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good work on both locations. :thumbsup:


thanks dirtjunkie. more trial more better...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

targnik said:


> Not long back... practicing my hucking, one close call - where I almost wishboned myself o_0
> Then wind came up and huckin wasn't so much fun (rather scary actually!)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


glad you came out ok targnik!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

always dug enduro


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

singlesprocket said:


> glad you came out ok targnik!


Nothing quite as extreme as that drop 0_0

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## Grimgrin (Sep 15, 2014)

Didn't ride today. Too much rain in the past couple weeks, and I want to be a good Samaritan. Sun in the forecast the next couple days though, so I'll be hitting it at least 3 times this week.


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

Did a shuttle journey on the Ragged Trail today. Beautiful scenery and weather, dropped in from around 10k feet down into elevations where the aspen still have their leaves. Lot's of pedaling, and one strenuous bit when we tried to take a shortcut to add more singletrack to the ride (we ended up hopping downed trees for miles), and then lots of fast doubletrack downhill. 28 miles, including 5 of road/dirt to get back to the truck. Great ride!







!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I did get in a short ride to work today. After work I'll be heading out on an hour ride.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Miker J said:


> Had the whole day off.
> 
> Weather is perfect.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day


----------



## Roots (Feb 17, 2015)

First time on flats after struggling with spd's for two months..due to wet conditions(what an useful excuse)..had mooost enjoyable descents 
Just came from my fathers land, where all i could think was, how it would be riding those hills...someday i will be there with my bike..


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Great pictures Roots. Where is that located?

Singlesprocket, what bike do you use to commute to work when it's wet?


----------



## Roots (Feb 17, 2015)

Rod said:


> Great pictures Roots. Where is that located?


It is Durmitor area, Montenegro...i could have written that in the first place. 
Thank you for kind reply.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Great turkey sighting. :thumbsup:
> 
> Is that your place you're working on?


no, someone elses crib


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Rod said:


> Great pictures Roots. Where is that located?
> 
> Singlesprocket, what bike do you use to commute to work when it's wet?


i'm using the bronson for now.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

been wet out for the rides, though lots of mushrooms out...


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

singlesprocket said:


> i'm using the bronson for now.


Does it have fenders? I wear a rain suit, but it's less than ideal.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

This ride was from 2 days ago. The grandmother watched my daughter and it was unexpected so I got to ride longer than normal. My legs were toast from the short steep pitches on the SS. I wanted to go back up the hill for another round but the hamstrings were warning me that they may not cooperate.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

back home... and it's either blowing a gale or pissin down with rain... or both!!

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Rod said:


> Does it have fenders? I wear a rain suit, but it's less than ideal.


nope, since i take singletrack back the fenders would get broken off. though if it is that wet i just bring a change of clothes


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

singlesprocket said:


> nope, since i take singletrack back the fenders would get broken off. though if it is that wet i just bring a change of clothes


Gotcha, I've seen plastic fenders for bikes, but I should've known you wouldn't have them installed on a Bronson. I need to bring a change of clothes. Either it's a tsunami or great weather here. I considered getting a dedicated commuter, but my commute is so short and I don't need another bike for such a short commute.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yup, every day to work this past week.









then chilling in the...









i often watched deer eating fermented apples one the ride home...









i balanced off the the ride with a good cat and beer pairing...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

210min ride today (after a 90min ride yesterday & a 60min ride on Friday)... was riding w/ two whippets. This made the 8000m's of climbing rather loney. My legs were dying on the climbs & then again on the descents =(

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Can't ride yet but I helped our local stewardship group with a trail alignment. I hiked the area. At least I'm getting in my volunteer hours that I pledged for 2015 mtb goals 

Leading the way in the Nashville tract








The mighty Humber River








Singlesprocket rode!








Using biodegradable flagging tape


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Two rides today.
Need to reach my season mileage goal before the cold weather descends.
Anything after that is just for bragging rights.

And if it weren't football night I'd attach some lights and do a few more miles.
Tomorrow.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

targnik said:


> 210min ride today (after a 90min ride yesterday & a 60min ride on Friday)... was *riding w/ two whippets*. This made the 8000m's of climbing rather loney. My legs were dying on the climbs & then again on the descents =(
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Barman1 said:


> Two rides today.
> Need to reach my season mileage goal before the cold weather descends.
> Anything after that is just for bragging rights.
> 
> ...


Cold weather is already descending on me. Today I rode to work, it's less than 5 minutes, and I was shivering. I was wearing jeans, 2 jackets, turtle fur hat, and pearl izumi gloves up to 40 degrees. Gonna have to start layering up better.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice posts targ and SS.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Rode a trail network yesterday that I hadn't ridden before, it's probably one of the most techy we have in the Triangle area; New Light.

From the parking lot, in order, I rode First Loop, Route 66, The Gauntlet, Way In Way Out, and East Street.

Overall, I found the trail to be a fun one. Not much flow, kind of choppy, but some nice short rooty climbs (one that particular got my attention as it had a log roll at the top of it - nice sadistic touch), and some spicy bits that weren't too challenging, but enough so to keep you on your toes.

It's primarily known for The Gauntlet, which has assorted rock gardens, etc,... see below for a couple nice sections...



















Here's a profile view of the above...









Another section...


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Damn, Woodchips - those trails look nice. I managed to ride today for the first time in weeks (moving house pretty much eats up all my time at the moment) - thing is; it was from my parents in law (where we are living until the house is finished) to my office - an eye watering 1.3 km and 5 minutes...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode a small plantation block of trails about 90 mins ago. It's undergoing development, so bits are still a little soft. One real nice tight, twisty new trail was highlight. Hit some more stuff on Thursday ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey Targnik you opinionated mofo; call me jealous much. I was close today, had planned a lunchtime ride. Great trails 20min from work, 50min loop than back to breadwinning. It was a good idea, but work got in the way this time. Is it Saturday soon?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

jim c said:


> Hey Targnik you opinionated mofo; call me jealous much. I was close today, had planned a lunchtime ride. Great trails 20min from work, 50min loop than back to breadwinning. It was a good idea, but work got in the way this time. Is it Saturday soon?


lol...

will be riding tomorrow as well... Then maybe just riding with kids on weekend ;-)

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## Grimgrin (Sep 15, 2014)

**** yeah I rode today. Can't put the miles in because I'm injured, but a spirited 4 miles on a beautiful 70 degree fall day was a nice treat, even if it was pushing the limits a bit.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

21 miles in 60 degree weather with near perfect trail conditions


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

It was perfect weather today but I only had an hour and half of light, so a quick 7miles was it.


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

I rode around the bock twice tonight. It was my first ride in 6 years. I have been working for about 2 months putting my bike together. Very happy to get back in the saddle.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

I did not ride today, but I rode Friday (21 miles of mostly single track with a buddy from work) and Saturday morning with the wife (9 mile road ride).


----------



## huckie (Feb 28, 2004)

*Cheseboro in Socal with my little man.*


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Sure did, it was gorgeous here today


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep!! With 3 whippets that kept me huffin n puffin on the climbs... only one of em could keep pace on the downs

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Had an awesome time at Warrior Creek and Headwaters yesterday, weather was perfect. Leaves were everywhere, and, thankfully, I just missed running over a box turtle that was center trail...

Pics from Headwaters...


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Did about 5 miles today on some recently discovered trails down the road from my house. Did take a wicked spill into some rocks after hitting some wet leaves.

But all in all a pretty good ride.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Rode about 6 miles of single track today with my better half. She has been off the bike for awhile due to a new job and a ton of leaves covering the trail so things were slow going. A slow ride on the bikes felt great today. She hit a couple of obstacles that she never did before and made them look like child's play. I hit a jump that I have been eyeballing all year. One of those that looks monstrous until you conquer it. Went back and hit it 3 more times with increasing speed each time. Very happy with both of us today. I love those small victories.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

8.3 Miles today - Loving the cooler weather hopefully I can get another ride in tomorrow.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

23 miles in hot ass Florida. so tired of this hot weather!
88 degrees feels like 130!


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

No ride today. It rained all day at times heavy. 4°C all day too. Trails would be like soup. Tomorrow and Monday look better though. Maybe I'll ride up to the snow line if I can.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ride + trail work + ride = ❤


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

"Did you ride today?"

No.... :-(

Combination of chores that needed doing, and pissing down rain all day. I don't really mind riding in the rain, but it is soooo much harder to get started when it's already raining hard.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Didn't take the camera on today's ride, but I should have. There was pretty big coyote I came across.

The sparse clouds yesterday made for a cool sunset.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Did my biggest ride ever today, by a pretty long shot. Just shy of 52mi. 10 hours in total.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Harold said:


> Did my biggest ride ever today, by a pretty long shot. Just shy of 52mi. 10 hours in total.


Holy crap - congrats!

I know I'll never do anything close to that, but, as I'm curious, what was your ride profile like (in general)?


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/951706558

Yes I rode See Colours & Puke, lower Babylon by Bike, Heavy Flow and Tunnel Vision


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

"Did you ride today?"

Yup, twice!

Went for a ride this morning. Wet, sloppy, slippery roots, rain, mid forties. 
Had a blast. 

Then I found out a buddy wanted to ride today, and I thought, I had so much fun, why not, lets go for round two. Second ride, the sun had come out, so still wet and sloppy, but much nicer out, might have hit 50 degrees.

First ride a bit over 13 miles, second almost 9, and ended the week with 37 miles and 4 rides.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Too wet to ride trails after Friday's rain and yesterday's post nasal drop weather, so today was a 26-mile in-the-city ride w/ non mountain biking friends and explored progress on a paved Multi-Use Path. Sunday mornings are nice with minimal traffic. 
Gorgeous day.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I swear it's rained here for so long now, my last three big rides have been rained out. So I did some gravel / forest service stuff the past couple days. It ain't Pisgah, but it's sure better than the couch.



















Had to bring some anti-freeze today


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yep, was a bit warm and windy here. Got stopped by a lady just after the main "climb" on my ride for directions, knew the area a bit, but not the street names, gave here the directions then on my way. Since I was actually riding the same as the directions I gave her, realised a while later, that I'd given completely crap directions, turn around and zoom back, found her and gave her the correct directions. (I'd sent her km's up the road, she only need to go about 100m, whoops)


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

HPIguy said:


> I swear it's rained here for so long now, my last three big rides have been rained out. So I did some gravel / forest service stuff the past couple days. It ain't Pisgah, but it's sure better than the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did much better than I did... - I wanted to ride (trails) so bad but since everything was soaked, I did some major deep couch sitting instead. Btw, good idea to bring Stanley along, don't want those pipes to freeze!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

woodchips said:


> You did much better than I did... - I wanted to ride (trails) so bad but since everything was soaked, I did some major deep couch sitting instead. Btw, good idea to bring Stanley along, don't want those pipes to freeze!


Ha ha, I couldn't stand it anymore, just needed some seat time. Obviously much more mellow than single track, but cool in it's own way, like not seeing another person for over two hours. Sometimes the solitude is nice.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

... finally, no more rain. I ditched work. Haven't ridden in six days. Bandit trail. No one around. I was happy.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

Hell yes I did, one awesome Veteran's Day!


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

Does trail work count? Decided that instead of riding to hit the trails with my leaf blower today. Spent two hours out there.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Today I got my first "real" ride in after 5 weeks of healing needed from an over the log/over the bars crash. 

It was a good day.


----------



## Slowdownhill (Oct 20, 2015)

Wove a two hour ride into the morning- no rain and perfectly cool weather. DuPont is still about 5% squish from the last several days of rain, but the trails were mainly ok. After a several day layoff, I PR'd one Strava trail segment, go figure. Twenty min. to DuPont and about the same to Pisgah. Life is good.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep, sure did, normal Wednesday trails but this time on the SS fattie.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

Grinding the leaves and limestone tonight on the Niagara Escarpment.


----------



## FloridaMountainBiker (Nov 9, 2015)

Hurt my back 9 days ago and haven't been able to ride, golf or fish...going stir crazy!!!


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Rode pea gravel highways at UBC today. Beautiful fall day. Lots of walkers. Didn't see *****y poodle woman and all was good.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Finally got a ride in this morning, was cold but felt great!


----------



## Demo8 s twerks (Oct 17, 2015)

Just went biking at highland mountain bike park. Fun but cold and the last riding day of the year until next summer😭


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

i must say it's friggin awesome that every one rode today.






i like building trials and stuff

here's a trial i'm working on. it's called the "safety trial"









goes down to an abandoned swimming pool.

anyway, i enjoy making art for when i ride today.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

First ride in a couple weeks! (Took my own stitches out from last bike trip incident). Great day. Saw a friendly moose.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had a great ride today. About 11 miles on my fat bike. I Did not see a moose.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

awesome! a fat bike is in my future


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

i ride that rock on the way down...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

trails were slick and my four riding companions were all taking turns at star fishing! the deep, wet ruts caused all the drama... add in a little hike n bike then a 50 min climb back to home plate ^^ 2x cold beers to top it all off =)

-----------------------------------------------------------
-=snifff!!=- What's that you say?


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

Great ride today, this time next week I will be in Georgia shredding trails no seven days straight.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Yesterday's ride was harder. Climbing steep stuff. Probably a couple pitches around 30 %. Not much snow at the high point but enough that I had to walk up the last pitches. No traction. Descents were good though. Rode It's Business Time which was in the whistler enduro a couple years ago. So today was a light ride. Light snow fall at one point. Lots of mushy corners and washing out. Much fun.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

*I Did!*


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I rode today! First ride after a few months recovery (because of ++ injury). I felt pretty good and I kept it tame. The weather was glorious, trails were tacky

Riding through the milkweed field


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> I rode today! First ride after a few months recovery (because of ++ injury). I felt pretty good and I kept it tame. The weather was glorious, trails were tacky
> 
> Riding through the milkweed field
> View attachment 1029033


Great photo Judy, and I'm glad to hear you're back out tearing it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> I rode today! First ride after a few months recovery (because of ++ injury). I felt pretty good and I kept it tame. The weather was glorious, trails were tacky
> 
> Riding through the milkweed field
> View attachment 1029033


You look fabulous in plaid, do you have any Scottish blood in you?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ericmopar said:


> Great photo Judy, and I'm glad to hear you're back out tearing it up.


Thanks! It's felt like forever... now if the weather would stay like this everyday, I'd be even happier 



Ericmopar said:


> You look fabulous in plaid, do you have any Scottish blood in you?


 No not Scottish. Irish and Slavic


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Poor DJ, I got credit for his awesomeness. LOL. 
I'm a mutt. Irish, German, English, Pomo, Cherokee and maybe some Scott. They aren't sure on the Scotsman.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep!! Solid hour+ workout... with a fella that's relatively new to MTB'in... 

-----------------------------------------------------------
-=snifff!!=- What's that you say?


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice ride in this morning. I had to put the commute on hold for a bit because of the snow, but today the roads were pretty clear.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sure did! Beautiful sunny day in SoCal!


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

Nope. Hard to fix some bad paint spots on my house. Tighten things up before the rain. 


Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep, rode Pisgah with FatTireGoose, and some others from here at MTBR.


----------



## ebgb68 (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice Mi sunset 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We had an excellent ride today and we did some trail building....we cut through tangled vines, deadfall and hawthorn; heard a couple of partridges, saw some woodpeckers and a "mustang".


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Couldn't get out, so I got an hour road ride in on the road bike


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

YES! I rode today! The first time i put a leg over my bike in 7 weeks! 10km commute into work in -5degC on icy roads on my new Schwalbe Ice Spikers - it was... hard work. 
I used around ten minutes more than expected... (29 minutes for 10km).

Turns out low pressure and 300 studs affects your rolling resistance... huh...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yup. flogged the trails..


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

this is a little bit of trail nug i'm working on...


----------



## davo2112 (Nov 19, 2015)

Did my turkey day ride, nice break in the weather for us here today!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

singlesprocket said:


> this is a little bit of trail nug i'm working on...


Getting after it before the snow. We got 6" today on the Front Range of Colorado. Our first snow storm for the year. Besides a mere dusting on a couple prior occasions.

So I take it you rode until the end and started building again.


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

Ran away from the snowey front range DJ was talking about and had an awesome day at lunch loops in grandjun8


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Singletrackd said:


> View attachment 1031594
> 
> 
> Ran away from the snowey front range DJ was talking about and had an awesome day at lunch loops in grandjun8


Nice!
Great place to spend Turkey Day.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Weather was fantastic here today. Topped out around 50. Did about 10 miles on my fatbike.


----------



## BoneDoc23 (Aug 17, 2015)

*South Louisiana*

Trails finally dry enough after several weeks of rain...first ride in weeks!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Great ride today. Sky was overcast and temp was 0c but glad we got out .









ice forming


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

35 degree workout ride today on my 11.5 mile inner-base loop. Mostly 2 track, some single, some paved, some 1st gear trail climbs, and one fast rocky downhill. All on my new Giant 27.5


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Technically yesterday, third ride in 3 days over the same terrain, the Luce is in good shape. Even the horse trails off the side are good, although yesterday they were a little wet/muddy since the temp was above freezing so most of the ride was on the easy.








Amazing the difference a day and some hours makes, couldn't quite make it to Brown Road, but the SS did well enough.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

*Sun and snow !*

Sure did. Weather has been dry and cold for a week here. Save a few steep and slippery sections that were un-ride able the conditions were outstanding. Added bonus was riding with my daughter


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanksgiving is the day of the big ride, this year marking the 40th Anniversary of the *Appetite Seminar*, an annual mountain bike ride that pre-dates the term "mountain bike." 750 people took part this year in cold, clear weather.

The Pine Mountain Loop includes one of the best downhills in Marin County. I only see it once a year, because it's part of a pretty hard ride, so the idea is to make the most of it. I have a pair of construction knee pads, not really mountain bike gear, but I put them on at the top. First time I wore them on a ride, because I hardly ever crash.

Halfway down, I hit a root or a rock with a pedal, which throws me on top of the bars, where I get to ride out of control another 100 feet while I contemplate what is about to happen. The possibilities seem endless.

It happens.

Spin cycle, a blur. I hear hard plastic hitting stuff. So much going on so fast that I can only wait until everything stops, ten feet off the trail out in the weeds. Takes me a while to untangle from the bike. Saddle is 90 degrees rotated, pointing to three o'clock. Handlebars are off center.

I didn't feel too bad, considering that I had just hit the ground harder than any time I could remember in the last few years, but before jumping right up, I assessed the damage. Sometimes adrenaline masks an injury for a few seconds. Something should hurt pretty soon, where is it?

The bike took a bigger beating than I did. It doesn't seem possible after the huge tumble, but I do not have a scratch or a bruise or a boo-boo of any kind on me. No torn clothing. My jersey and shorts and elbows aren't even dirty.

The plastic cap on one knee pad is gouged. Apparently I only landed on protected parts. Next rider along sees me sorting out the bike, asks me if I'm okay. I say yeah, no problem.

He says, you have a bunch of weeds sticking out of your helmet.

I'll be 70 in two weeks.

My friend Joe Breeze, who wrote the foreword for my book, showed up in the same 40 y.o. club jersey that I was wearing. I think both of us wear it once a year, on this ride.


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

No riding today, still nursing a cracked rib from a couple of weeks ago, but I am counting down the days till' I get back on my bike. I intend to ride this week!

Glad someone got some Lunch Loops in this Thanksgiving. I was in Junction and rode their last year on that holiday, but I was too sore for this one.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I got to do a 4 hour ride in Pisgah earlier this month.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Rod said:


> I got to do a 4 hour ride in Pisgah earlier this month.
> 
> View attachment 1033323
> View attachment 1033324
> ...


And it looks like an epic ride was had. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And it looks like an epic ride was had. :thumbsup:


It was DJ. 5k feet of climbing, took me a little longer than an hour, hike a bike section across some areas of the top, and some insane rutted out trails on the way down. It's called Black Mountain if you want to check it out. I rode two hours or more before that. The cross country bike wasn't cut out for that, but overall, it did great.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Riding off into the sunset...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^Whoa! Beautiful pic


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I sure did - we were suppose to ride 16miles but 2 flat tires later, we only did 8. No complaints though, 8 is better than zero.  - Luckily only my ridding bud had the flats, first front then back.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We got out for a nice local ride today. Trails were tacky and fun


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Mid Sept 15 ride around Mt St Helens. I've done it once each of the last 2 years on my old 38lb 29er bike. That was my last ride since I bought and rode my new 31lb bike last weekend and today.

Vid is of the easy section;

[video]https://www.facebook.com/andrew.roberts.73594/videos/vb.574814681/10153321490059682/?type=3[/video]


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I think I like the last two pics the best Judy.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

Really rare in December to have 40 degree temps, no snow & dry ground here in Wisconsin. It was a GREAT weekend on the bike!


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

29er4ever said:


> Riding off into the sunset...
> 
> View attachment 1033651


Wow, I'd have to frame that one...nice job.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes rode today. Weather was coolish.. but no snow!


----------



## davo2112 (Nov 19, 2015)

^^ Great pics, looks beautiful, and always a bright smile!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Dam skippy!!

-----------------------------------------------------------
No skool... like old skool!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No ride today, 100% for rain probability. Still raining but we need the rain in Cali.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Rode my skis today. A very late start to the ski season in the east. 
I will probably be on my mountain bike Christmas Eve when it is supposed to reach 70 degrees.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's a rainy winter solstice 

Glad I rode yesterday


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes, finally a break from the rain and I took my son for a 5 miles spin...


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

Unfortunately, no. This winter is looking like a real one, so far. Last year there was a lot of riding to be had here in Western CO in January and February, but i'm already feeling lack of biking depression setting in....


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Not today.
Rain's not supposed to let up till Xmas. 
Time to start grinding out some trainer miles. Boo.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nope, got rained out.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

We've been getting a 5 hour sun window at least one day each weekend the last 3 of 4. It's been record rain and cold every day for December. If it doesn't snow tomorrow, it looks like a few rideable days coming after then. At least I've been able to get a few morning jogs in each week before work and rain.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's been mild (13c) and drizzly. But weather should be good for a Xmas eve/ Xmas day ride.


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

Didn't ride today but I did pick up a new trail dog, 3 month old yellow lab. Might have to do slower rides until his legs get big enough to keep up.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Ha! Post pics of your trail pup when you can


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Seattle is already in the top 10 wettest Decembers since 1886, and can easily get into the top 5 before the end of the month. And when you are talking about wet, you are talking about Seattle in the winter. I not only didn't ride today, I've ridden maybe half as much this month as I usually would. Ugh.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

December is usually the middle of the dry season here in tropical So Fla. 'They' say it's the el Niño effect to have warm/wet winters. You can prove it here, the rain has dampened my riding fun for the last 4 weeks, and it's going to be 85* Christmas day. Funny how I used to enjoy riding through a rain storm (we get plenty of summer rain here) thinking it was another test of man and machine. Now I just think of how much a X1 drive train costs! Left work early to get a lap in yesterday. 3/4 into it a hard shower soaked us. I see it takes some hard-to-find courage to launch a 4' jump when the trail's wet.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode yesterday... Hitting trails again today ;-)

________________________________________________
Ho, Ho, Ho!! And now you're broke...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Broken chain on second climb and 1/2 master link


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Christmas Eve in NW Jersey and I just rode my road bike in the rain. Over 70 degree at the moment. The trails are too wet after a couple days of heavy rain.


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

Had the roadish bike out yesterday. Awesome weather for this time of the year.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

HTR4EVR said:


> Yes, finally a break from the rain and I took my son for a 5 miles spin...


Pff rain. I went riding in a hail storm this afternoon and had a wonderful time.

So did all the other riders I bumped into on their 'it's Christmas eve quick get the bike out before we're locked indoors all weekend,' rides. Even got an impromptu train going at one point.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Rode my fatty today. Trails were wet and it was like 64 degrees. I spent the whole ride riding over all the skinny tire tracks flattening them back down.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

no ride for me today, still stuck in the office, doing nothing..suxxxx.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

that's a big wood! wink, wink!...!



cyclelicious said:


> Yes rode today. Weather was coolish.. but no snow!
> 
> View attachment 1036919
> 
> ...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

hay! awesome shout out to all the people who dig mtbr. peace out and keep rolling.









rode to work this mourning...

rode back tonight, passed a shrine...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yup, bin riding


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Xmas day... did contemplate a sneaky 6.30am-er, for an hour before kids went nuts. Definitely hitting the trails tomorrow though.

-----------------------------------------------------------
Ho, Ho, Ho... now you're broke!!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Recovering well then? My cast comes off an 20, I'll be lucky if I'm riding by mid Feb I reckon.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Speedy recovery David R


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a Christmas Eve ride. Full moon and the streets on the way to the trails were lit up!

















Hope to ride again today if the weather holds up and it doesn't rain

Have a Cool Yule everyone


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

David R said:


> Recovering well then?


Keeping wheels on terra firma doesn't actually hurt ;-) it's the unexpected jolts...

Took better half out for her first real MTB ride this morning.

She's fitter than I am, and did surprisingly well considering how technical the riding was.

She won't ride down steep stuff, even if it's smooth.

She had one off, where she stalled...

She did mention towards the end of the ride, she was sick of thinking.

I reckon that's the best part. Post ride you feel so mentally dialed/alert ^^

She's off for a walk now... ride taxed her mentally, not physically.

________________________________________________
Ho, Ho, Ho!! And now you're broke...


----------



## davo2112 (Nov 19, 2015)

Finally been clear enough to get in a Christmas day ride on my new/used Vassago Bandersnatch, really liking this bike!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Road ride today, taking the MTB out once I get home from vacation


----------



## ajavt (Nov 22, 2012)

Too wet in the woods today so I decided to take a road ride around town in the early afternoon which turned out interesting riding through neighborhoods and smelling different Christmas dinners. A very nice and memorable ride but hopefully things will freeze up and I can hit the trails again before the snow arrives.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Sunny 72 degrees - Texas Warm Christmas Day ride.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We had a cool yule ride. Ridiculously warm for this time of year. Rode some trail, fed the fish in the river and did a little trail maintenance. Fantastic day


----------



## Kai_Jordyn (Oct 19, 2015)

Had a great night ride with a good friend and my wife this evening! Perfect way to end Christmas!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Boxing Day ride with hubby and friends (a little cooler today but lot's of variety... big climbs and gnarly descents, exploring caves and lot's of muddy fun)


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Rode 25++ miles today on some techy trails with a couple of friends....we rode all of 50 Year/Golder Ranch and the Chutes and then back.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

A few more......


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Boxing Day ride with hubby and friends (a little cooler today but lot's of variety... big climbs and gnarly descents, exploring caves and lot's of muddy fun)
> 
> View attachment 1038190
> 
> ...


Judy great shots. Love the Birch Trees in the second photo. I haven't seen too many of those since I was a kid in upstate N.Y.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DustyTrail said:


> Rode 25++ miles today on some techy trails with a couple of friends....we rode all of 50 Year/Golder Ranch and the Chutes and then back.





DustyTrail said:


> A few more......


*WOW! Some amazing photos.* Lucky you.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Judy great shots. Love the Birch Trees in the second photo. I haven't seen too many of those since I was a kid in upstate N.Y.


 It was a really nice area we rode in today... mixed forest trees, escarpment rock (including caves), river and streams. I like the birch trees as well


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Just about to head out for an evening ride... 3 beers and a nice feed will make it a nice leisurely stroll 

-----------------------------------------------------------
Ho, Ho, Ho... now you're broke!!


----------



## PineyRose (Sep 30, 2015)

The mountains of TN just had four inches of rain in two or three days so most of the trails are in bad condition. I didn't want to miss my Sunday ride so I went to the local MUT. This trail is 8 miles round trip mostly paved but it runs along a large fast moving creek with most tunnels and underpasses being at creek level. I only stopped twice to get pictures but there were several places like this, or worse. There is one tunnel that I almost lost it in. It's extremely dark and half way in I hit a mud/sand dune that was a couple of feet high. There were two or three dunes in a row. The first one surprised me because it was so dark. I went up the first one before I saw it and came down between it and the second one. My brain finally kicked into gear and said "pedal stupid". Once I started pedaling the bike plowed right over the rest of them with no issues. It's a good thing because two feet away from the dunes was the creek with rapids flowing over the edge of the trail.

I like coming to this MUT when the creek is up and it's muddy. I get to ride the mud without tearing up the wooded trails with the bike. This wouldn't be a challenge for an experienced off-roader but I'm pretty much still learning.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yup, went into the track...









lite a fire, had cheese and a beer.


----------



## qdavison (May 10, 2015)

Hit a little snow and ice on the climb up but the downhills were nice and clear!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

did you ride today?









after the fire


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

singlesprocket said:


> did you ride today?
> 
> View attachment 1039336
> 
> ...


Nice!

Any Smores?

Happy New Year!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

...and that's it for 2015.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode with better half today... 30+km's... After one to many lagers last night, the leisurely pace was quite welcome

________________________________________________
Ho, Ho, Ho!! And now you're broke...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

New Years Eve ride. Saying good bye to 2015


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Stay Warm!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Too wet to ride trails on new year's eve, but did 31.5 mi in the city with non-mtbr friends. Took commuter train from middle of town out north and rode back in, staying in neighborhoods and low traffic streets. One of our group showed us a short cut under a major freeway that was fun.


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

Did about 10 miles at moon lake park in wilkes barre pa. After the ride we shared meatballs, chili, several different brands of beers, and stayed warm with a fire. Perfect start to the new year. Sorry no pics. Too cold.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

About 40 degrees today. Two friends and I blew out a bunch of beach miles. Great ride. Came home to New Year's family brunch. Ham, bagels, eggs, sausage.... 
Now I have to do an even bigger ride tomorrow.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Rode Sunday. -10c temp. The local river hasn't froze yet... needs more frigid cold days


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Reading that ^ made my ears hurt. I use to live out West with those cold winters, but am spoiled these days. We finished up at noon this weekend and it was 80*f. For December that is extra warm thanks to el-Niño, but winter riding is always awesome here. Summers not so much, it never gets real hot but the humidity takes a toll.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

jim c said:


> Reading that ^ made my ears hurt. I use to live out West with those cold winters, but am spoiled these days. We finished up at noon this weekend and it was 80*f. For December that is extra warm thanks to el-Niño, but winter riding is always awesome here. Summers not so much, it never gets real hot but the humidity takes a toll.


Given the choice, I'll take warm over cold  But I can see that there comes a time when it can be just too hot or just too cold to ride.

However 80f for January! ... in my dreams :lol:


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*No, bud I did finally ski ....*

After a much too warm December, being on skis when it is zero outside seems like the better choice. I got enough extra rides in last month.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice cold ride on New Years day Friday before the snow fell on Saturday


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode with kids and partner today... Lots of stopping, looking around, complaining (that's just the better half!)

________________________________________________
Ho, Ho, Ho!! And now you're broke...


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I did 10 miles at night...it was cold and kinda wet, I was solo. 

Great ride!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Didn't ride today, got rained out. I can (and will) do laps in our large underground garage if the urge comes to ride while the weather is miserable this Winter.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Hawg said:


> I can (and will) do laps in our large underground garage


That sounds horrible. I like the outdoors and abhor being stuck inside. I went the Y this past weekend after paying for a family membership so the kiddo and mommy can do stuff. It was fine, but I'd rather be outside.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

You and me both Mr. dbhammcy. I'll go outside in the summer when the humidity here has many folks hugging their air conditioner. When I lived in Reno we'd go out in the freezing weather, moto or XC skiing since either one will keep you warm from exertion. When you enjoy nature and really get to know an area, the change in weather shows different sides of her.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> Given the choice, I'll take warm over cold  But I can see that there comes a time when it can be just too hot or just too cold to ride.
> 
> However 80f for January! ... in my dreams :lol:


I got another chill when I realized you must be ok with 14* F. The word LAYERS comes to mind.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

Night trail ride yesterday. The snow on the trails was compressed to icy slickness, I had a few washouts but recovered them with no spills. Speed was low in general, so pretty low consequence had I taken a tumble. Temperature was warm once I got going (about -6C), and I stayed out as long as my light batteries allowed.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mentor said:


> night trail ride yesterday. The snow on the trails was compressed to icy slickness, i had a few washouts but recovered them with no spills. Speed was low in general, so pretty low consequence had i taken a tumble. Temperature was warm once i got going (about -6c), and i stayed out as long as my light batteries allowed.
> 
> View attachment 1040643
> 
> ...


brrrrr...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Rode yesterday. First time I've ever ridden "with" someone, a guy from out of state who caught up and hung with me.
I made the mistake of eating driveup food 5 minutes from the TH, and it made me sick. I was burping and dry heaving, and actually hoping to puke. Stopped several times to let him by, but then he'd wait up. As if my hip and back giving me trouble wasn't enough, the plantar fasciitis I hadn't heard from in a long time also flared up. Had me trying to pedal with the heel of my left foot, and walking up hills trying to stretch it out. ~3hrs for what's normally a sub-2hr loop, with someone watching the whole way, and my girlfriend waiting dinner on me(double oops). 
It was worse than any ride of the last 2yrs, and more than a little humiliating. When we got back to the TH, I was apologetic, but "Jim from SC" basically said he was just glad to have found someone to ride with, and we talked a bit before parting ways.
Pretty sure there's nowhere to go but up after that, but I'm glad I went.
Humble beginnings for 2016!


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

OwenM it sounds to me like you are the Man! Not that you didn't get your tail whipped, you did, but you got up and met the challenge. Hey the other guy left happy because he got to ride with someone (it didn't hurt that he had to wait a little, that always feels good). I almost always ride with pals and on those few times I don't it's just not the same. It's still great to ride alone because it is all about the trail, but most of us enjoy the little push you feel with "someone watching the whole way".


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

1st fatbike ride not in the neighborhood or parking lot. I get it, lots of fun.







Reminded me of the Murray line in Zombieland... just walked on, nobody there.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

jim c said:


> I got another chill when I realized you must be ok with 14* F. The word LAYERS comes to mind.


Yup layers is the key... but sometimes it's just too cold 



Mentor said:


> Night trail ride yesterday. The snow on the trails was compressed to icy slickness, I had a few washouts but recovered them with no spills. Speed was low in general, so pretty low consequence had I taken a tumble. Temperature was warm once I got going (about -6C), and I stayed out as long as my light batteries allowed.


Nice pics

I've switched over to studded tires and it helps with traction. Ideally they work best on pond, or river ice, shore ice, and icy trail sections but glare ice on hills... not so much


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hawg said:


> Didn't ride today, got rained out. I can (and will) do laps in our large underground *garage* if the urge comes to ride while the weather is miserable this Winter.











Homer: Hmm. I wonder why he's so eager to go to the garage?

Moe Szyslak: The "garage"? Hey fellas, the "garage"! Well, ooh la di da, Mr. French Man.

Homer: Well what do you call it?

Moe Szyslak: A car hole!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Yup layers is the key... but sometimes it's just too cold..


I thought you said levels, sorry.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

jim c said:


> OwenM it sounds to me like you are the Man!


Haha, I certainly didn't feel like the man!
Finally made it to my chiropractor today, and got my back and hip adjusted(permanent twist to my pelvis), so everything's lined up and both legs are the same length. I feel 20yrs younger, and will be a lot harder to keep up with tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

OwenM said:


> Haha, I certainly didn't feel like the man!
> Finally made it to my chiropractor today, and got my back and hip adjusted(permanent twist to my pelvis), so everything's lined up and both legs are the same length. I feel 20yrs younger, and will be a lot harder to keep up with tomorrow:thumbsup:


Nice. I love my chiropractor.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

12km sprint... then down for the local for a beer (+2 Coruba chasers). Then back home for a few more Lagers. Then lights out.

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

targnik said:


> 12km sprint... then down for the local for a beer (+2 Coruba chasers). Then back home for a few more Lagers. Then lights out.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> #1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


Even without a ride thrown in that mix it would have been lights out for me.


----------



## Skinner22 (Dec 8, 2015)

Trails were too muddy here today, but it was 9C and I wanted to ride, so I <gasp> got out the roadie. This is the first time I've ever ridden it in January. We're having an unusually mild winter in Southern Ontario so it was pretty cool to be out on the road when we should be under a blanket of snow. Tomorrow's weather is bringing a deep freeze so I'll be back on the trails soon.

Cheers!
K

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

14 miles, 2,200 ft climbing. Blue sky, no wind, temp around 30f. No mud. Amazing day in the saddle.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

*i did ride today*

why yes. i did ride today. conditions where slushy and icy.









tested the new commuter singlespeed, rigid, steel build...









a couple of mods will be done.

had a hellwood.









and a eclair...


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Clouds breaking up and the rain is moving on. The good thing about sandy soil is that it dries quickly


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

awesome wagon wheels! surprised that the fields of milkweeds where still there


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Rode 25++ miles today @ Golder Ranch Trail System.

Weather was perfect at 50 degrees.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some excellent photos everyone ^^

SS, what exactly is on that eclair?


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Some excellent photos everyone ^^
> 
> SS, what exactly is on that eclair?


pastichio, smoked salmon, avocado, a cream savory mousse, bacon, and i think candied peas. was very good


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Had an excellent ride yesterday. Today it's raining pretty hard. 57 degrees though. 
If it stops with enough daylight left, I'll bust out the fatty and hit the beach. 
I ride a Dahon folder every day to and from work (with a train ride thrown in the middle) if it isn't raining or icy.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Saturday, fun foggy night ride... plus fire.

Through the fog
















Ice is forming on the river








mmmm fire!
View attachment 1041561


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

singlesprocket said:


> pastichio, smoked salmon, avocado, a cream savory mousse, bacon, and i think candied peas. was very good


It sounds like scensory overload.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup! Rode AC injury trail this evening... fall site was as timid looking as the first time I encountered it... but, at the lower end of trail there were some pucker up and hold on moments! Confidence not quite back yet =(

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes, we are ride... night ride. We are buy new bike and goes to ride two hours around the city...

Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

From today ride..
City, hill, park, wood...

Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Did I ride today? Why would I not?


----------



## Roots (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a ride yesterday, and another two days before...we have freezing temperatures here, but the snow just melted, its muddy in forests too...I'd never think my skinny bones would stay warm wearing only one layer down and two in the upper body...and another excessive in the pack. It was great!
Washing the bike (all outside water pipes are naturally closed due to low temps) and clothes became another technical sport discipline for me...
Have to say biiig thanks to industry designers for such awsame products like mountain bikes, grippy tires and mtb specific winter apparel :-D


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

singlesprocket said:


> i Did you ride today?


Uhhhm NO! Grrrrrr......


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Did not ride today but planning a night ride tomorrow.

There is snow on the trails and we're getting a bit of rain. Should be an interesting ride


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

35.5km ride this morning/arvo.... 1400m of climbing, legs are still feeling it ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## shishono (Jan 10, 2016)

I ride to work everyday and have around 2-3 trips a week (40-100km off-road). 
I'm trying to upload videos of highlight each trips with my new camera.
you can visit my youtube channel if you interested


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

*fukin ice...*

yup,did turn the pedal this past week and today

























enjoyed a bacon maple eclair and a beer on the ride...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

That's excellent. I wish I could enjoy a fire and a beer on a ride but if I tried that here on Long Island, the party poopers would show up fast.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

NYrr496 said:


> That's excellent. I wish I could enjoy a fire and a beer on a ride but if I tried that here on Long Island, the party poopers would show up fast.


if you are ever up this way, you are always welcome to join us for a fire and beer ride.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

singlesprocket said:


> if you are ever up this way, you are always welcome to join us for a fire and beer ride.


Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I rode yesterday on river ice









I rode today. It was cold but not much snow


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I rode an easy six mile loop today because someone told my friends it was a good ride. Afterwards, I felt like I was cheated so on the way home, I stopped by the old reliable trail head and blew out an 11 mile ride.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Nope... rain today & tomorrow! Sh1th0u53 summer continues. Maybe day after ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

50 degrees, dry with some sun today


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

To a spin around my neighborhood to see how my back would feel, felt great , decided to prep the bike to go out, back started tighten up. Nope, just caught up on maintenance. All 3 bikes are ready to go.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yesterday after work. Mid 40's, sun up a little later, but still dark by mid ride. No mud. really nice.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

had a great two hours on the trail, thank you for the cool 65*F dry air. We've had so much warm rain it was a treat to get some trail time while winter was in town. Sat. was a Scott demo day and I rode their 5" Genius back-to-back w/ the 4.25" Spark. Both carbon beauties it was bike heaven, but I was concerned my bike would feel lame after that. Todays ride blew that worry away as I had a blast pushing myself to the limits, the bike always felt ready for more speed, tighter cornering, bigger air.


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Today... 21km.
Sunny, but very cold day









Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Solid 105 min ride... w/ a bud, so I worked my arse off!!

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

No. It's starting to remind me of a couple years ago, when I canceled hikes due to sunshine and got the bike out all two times it didn't rain on my off days *from January until July*.
Totally disgusted with the weather again, not to mention meteorologists, and they have me in crybaby mode(sorry!). 
Took my bike to work with me a few days ago, planning a long ride afterwards. Started raining on the way in, rained all night, then got worse in the morning. According to "Accuweather", who should be sued over that name, it wasn't going to rain at all.
Yesterday, the weather was fine but my relief guy called off, so I got stuck working an extra shift when I had planned to be on the bike. 
Today, I planned to ride in the morning, since the incoming rain wasn't supposed to get here until early afternoon. It started over 6hrs early, and I'm sitting at home on my off day doing laundry and reading about mountain biking on the internet instead of doing it...again:madmax:
Working another extra shift tonight, but the rain hasn't been horrible, so hopefully the trails will be ok to ride tomorrow.
Forecast shows rain the next two days, but I guess that doesn't mean much!


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

OwenM said:


> No. It's starting to remind me of a couple years ago, when I canceled hikes due to sunshine and got the bike out all two times it didn't rain on my off days *from January until July*.
> Totally disgusted with the weather again, not to mention meteorologists, and they have me in crybaby mode(sorry!).
> Took my bike to work with me a few days ago, planning a long ride afterwards. Started raining on the way in, rained all night, then got worse in the morning. According to "Accuweather", who should be sued over that name, it wasn't going to rain at all.
> Yesterday, the weather was fine but my relief guy called off, so I got stuck working an extra shift when I had planned to be on the bike.
> ...


Been Checking the 10 day forecast myself lately. RAIN,RAIN,RAIN,RAIN..... Does not bother me as long as it is not cold out, just have to choose your trail wisely.
It gets dark out early in January so i will be throwing the bike in the truck with me and trying to ride right after work myself.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

OutdoorMan01 said:


> Today... 21km.
> Sunny, but very cold day
> 
> 
> ...


What kind/brand pants are those? How do they do when you ride?
I want something similar for when i ride early morning and it's cold. 
Almost froze my A** off a few weeks ago thinking i could handle the cold. 
totally cut my ride short on account of 37 degree weather.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Awesome 90 min technical ride w/ Father-in-law this evening ^^

Followed by a couple of Ales =)

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

LaloKera, it's the same with my pants... but, this day temp. was +8C and i was not cold when i was driving. Im buy pants mhont ago, and brand is FSBN.

Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roots (Feb 17, 2015)

LaloKera said:


> What kind/brand pants are those? How do they do when you ride?
> I want something similar for when i ride early morning and it's cold.
> Almost froze my A** off a few weeks ago thinking i could handle the cold.
> totally cut my ride short on account of 37 degree weather.


Cold? Never again on bike 
I wear winter tights that work perfectly from 25F to 50F and put some summer shorts over and POC Joint knee protectors. O, and merino socks and 5.10's.
For upper body merino wool shirt + softshell (and goretex for descents).
Bellow 25F, some endura long pants over tights + goretex jacket..aaand we're good to go.
The weather is not a question, clothes are...and i am the most freezing rider there is...
It is interesting to ride dry frozen woods with no snow...feels like all surface is made of concrete - not a single little thing would move under tires...
The only problem that remains is, how to carry water without getting freezing cold. Camelback tube would freeze as well..I've learnt my lesson with warm drink and riding the cold-never again says my throat...
Had a nice local winter ride two days ago and planning to have another non-local(yeah) tomorow; little kid needs to visit grand parents and there is no weather that could keep me away from riding :-D


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Sunny and 73° today. (I'm sure all of you not in the desert southwest are trying to reach through your computer and give me a wedgie.)


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

i would like to thank all the people who posted to this thread and all the people who will post.

put the important thing is did you ride today? yup did give a velo poot.

today started out looking at some art...









yup, out for a ride tonight.









can you see a planet?

5 planets visible at once for 1st time in a decade - Technology & Science - CBC News

here is my beer pick for tonight


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I rode 3x today. Local trail just a mile or two from LBS. Then went to LBS and test drove a "fitness bike" again, bought the thing, and rode it this afternoon when I should have been sleeping(night shift).
I feel fitter already


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

29er4ever said:


> Sunny and 73° today. (I'm sure all of you not in the desert southwest are trying to reach through your computer and give me a wedgie.)


I'd give you more than that! Been raining from sunup to sundown today. Tomorrow I ride.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

what you did the day before or the day after...the main thing is that you rode today...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I rode Saturday night. Not much snow on the trails but much of the river was frozen and it was cold (-8c)


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep... 3hr ride through the hills above Perth... 37.2 today... Celcius... To save you pulling up Google's converter, that's 99 Fahrenheit... Went through a full 3l Camelbak... Bring back winter!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I rode today. It was a tough ride but we stopped and built a roaring fire, roasted some tasty treats, then rode some more


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Today I found a lot of single track that I hadn't ridden before on my normal ride that I usually skip. And the reason I hadn't was that I suspected a lot of up and down, I was right. I think from now on I'll incorporate these single track trails in lieu of the 2-track around the hill for a better workout as they were a blast. Fallen trees, brush, swamp, roots, and one section in a gully with a "DO NOT ENTER, LIVE FIRE" sign leftover from a defunct firing range. I got lots of spray and scratches, but no falls!


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Went Nordic skiing at Whistler Olympic Park last two days. No riding nearby yet. Skiing is good this year. Had to use violet klister today. Worked well now I have to remove the goo.


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

23km, trough city and hill...









Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Stay warm everyone!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

OutdoorMan01 said:


> 23km, trough city and hill...


Jeez, smile a little, at least pretend you enjoyed the uphill.


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Today ride...


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

21km
I dont know why i can post images here in this moment, but you can see photos on my blog

www.mtbgorica.blogspot.com

Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

29er4ever said:


> Sunny and 73° today. (I'm sure all of you not in the desert southwest are trying to reach through your computer and give me a wedgie.)
> 
> View attachment 1044977


I think that photo deserves an atomic one.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

29er4ever said:


> Sunny and 73° today. (I'm sure all of you not in the desert southwest are trying to reach through your computer and give me a wedgie.)
> 
> View attachment 1044977


Writing from SoFla I can't be negative since I get many many nice days all winter long. Your photo however is breathtaking. El-Nino has provided way above normal rainfall here; looking at your post brought up that green jealousy!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes sir, I did ride today (actually, yesterday).

14 miles and 2200' elevation gain.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Last night.... Only about 5 miles but in the dark 3/4 of the time. Good times with my girl.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Last evening. Foggy in places with a light rain throughout. Nice warm 46 or so degrees. Very little mud. Dark under the trees so I did my usual stop and turn off the lights for a while. Love the forest sounds in the pitch black darkness. Nice. Couple weeks ago enjoying the dark heard some rustling in the bushes nearby. Hit the lights, and a couple deer were walking through the bushes 15 feet from me. Cool.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Ladmo said:


> Last evening. Foggy in places with a light rain throughout. Nice warm 46 or so degrees. Very little mud. Dark under the trees so I did my usual stop and turn off the lights for a while. Love the forest sounds in the pitch black darkness. Nice. Couple weeks ago enjoying the dark heard some rustling in the bushes nearby. Hit the lights, and a couple deer were walking through the bushes 15 feet from me. Cool.


It's too bad more people don't do that. Sit in the woods and just listen.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Awesome pics hawg! Looks like you have a fun playground


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

JCWages said:


> Last night.... Only about 5 miles but in the dark 3/4 of the time. Good times with my girl.


Weeeee!



Ladmo said:


> Last evening. Foggy in places with a light rain throughout. Nice warm 46 or so degrees. Very little mud. Dark under the trees so I did my usual stop and turn off the lights for a while. Love the forest sounds in the pitch black darkness. Nice. Couple weeks ago enjoying the dark heard some rustling in the bushes nearby. Hit the lights, and a couple deer were walking through the bushes 15 feet from me. Cool.


I love listening to the sounds on night rides. Mostly it's just tree branches bending and snapping from the weight of the snow and ice but occasionally we hear owls hooting or coyotes howling


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> I love listening to the sounds on night rides.


Exactly, it's the night sounds.

It's so cool how your auditory acuity is so enhanced at night. You hear the things that you never seem to notice during day time riding. Not just the night sounds, but the rhythmic sound of your tires on the snow, dirt, and such.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hawg said:


> Yes sir, I did ride today (actually, yesterday).
> 
> 14 miles and 2200' elevation gain.


Is that the 210? Sun Valley?


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Ride No. Ski Yes!*


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

You're riding your skis...so yes.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Watching the thin, wispy clouds out the window today I kept thinking it was going to be an awesome sunset this evening. I was not disappointed.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

29er4ever said:


> Watching the thin, wispy clouds out the window today I kept thinking it was going to be an awesome sunset this evening. I was not disappointed.


Fantastic photo!


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Got cleared by the doctor to ride after reconstructive surgery, so did a 6.1 mile ride on some multi use trails. Felt great to be back on the bike!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

The Yetti said:


> Got cleared by the doctor to ride after reconstructive surgery, so did a 6.1 mile ride on some multi use trails. Felt great to be back on the bike!


That's great! Congrats!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

After work, through the trees, in the dark. Kind of windy, low 40's, a little under 2 hours in the saddle. Had a nice cold beer waiting when I got done. Fabulous. Gonna sleep like a baby tonight and be feeling good when I wake up in the morning. Life is grand, isn't it!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes! Third ride of the week this morning after work. Totally psyched about finishing my favorite loop stronger than I started and wanting to do more after just a couple weeks on one gear. Still slow climbing, and there are places I get stood up and have to walk for a minute, but loving the challenge and steady progress.


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes, indeed. Second ride this week, another short one, but considering I was not my bike for weeks before that it was awesome. Lots of snow tonight, might be a minute till I get out again...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Heading out this evening...


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

11 miles, 2,155 ft climb. Snow on the north facing climb, hero dirt on the south facing descent. Fun times.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I had a great ride today.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ol' Bromy said:


> I had a great ride today.


Wow, that's MUDDY.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Hawg said:


> Wow, that's MUDDY.


Yeah, all of our trails are saturated at this point. This spot is better than some as the trails are under the trees and covered in a nice layer of redwood duff. The Inbred got a bath after I got home.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

hey, to all the people that rode today... you are awesome!

me and the wife riding down to the camp... about 2km in a 1000 hectare property that we are trail building in.


----------



## cj_poore (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes, did 10 miles in an absolute mud HELL! Wish I would have gotten some pictures of us, because at one point we all had to stop because mine and another riders tires wouldn't move at all due to mud buildup. Today(Northwest Indiana) was the first nice day(50*F) and I rode Burhm Park in Westville and Imagination Glen in Portage, Indiana.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

like the wheels


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Did 30 miles at Coldwater Mountain in Anniston, AL. Trails were in incredible condition. Funny story, on the last descent, a 4 mile downhill with some rocky tech, lots of doubles and jumps, my fork starts making this horrible rattling sound after I blasted through a rock garden. I think "crap, I broke my fork, how much is this going to cost" and keep going. Finish the ride and check the bike out on the rack. Fork wasn't broken. Front brake caliper screw had come loose and was rattling... :lol:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

rpearce1475 said:


> Did 30 miles at Coldwater Mountain in Anniston, AL. Trails were in incredible condition. Funny story, on the last descent, a 4 mile downhill with some rocky tech, lots of doubles and jumps, my fork starts making this horrible rattling sound after I blasted through a rock garden. I think "crap, I broke my fork, how much is this going to cost" and keep going. Finish the ride and check the bike out on the rack. Fork wasn't broken. Front brake caliper screw had come loose and was rattling... :lol:


good news... ride again!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Saturday night ride. Excellent conditions. Mild weather (0c) A bit of ice on the trail. Most of last weekend's river ice was melted.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

If riding around on my snow covered lawn and driveway for 30 minutes counts then yes I did ride my bike today. 
I want a fatbike so badly, but I also want a full suspension bike.
Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

For the beginning of February, it's dangerously spring like. Perfect ride day...72° sunny with light breeze out of the north.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Only 45° here, but dry. Got showered/sprayed on a few times though.


----------



## jeepinjeepin (Jan 29, 2016)

I did ride today. I wish it could be everyday. It was on a MTB, but was a slow community ride. Base miles... https://www.strava.com/activities/483149964


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Rode today. Weather is unusually mild (7c). River ice is disappearing so we looked for some ponds. Started to rain as we were heading home ... it was all good


----------



## Goose01 (Dec 13, 2015)

Rode ~10 miles today. Weather is usually warm for us with this storm system coming in. 69º and absolutely perfect.

Oak Mountain State Park - IMBA Epic Mountain Bike Trail, Pelham, Alabama


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Rode today. Weather is unusually mild (7c). River ice is disappearing so we looked for some ponds. Started to rain as we were heading home ... it was all good
> 
> View attachment 1046791


Jeeze, and here I thought our trails were wet.  Glad you went out anyway.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Figured we'd go up the road to a local trail to ride after being couped up with all of the rain. We drove 8 miles up the road and found the whole area blanketed in snow! We turned around and went down hill to one of our usual spot a only to find it muddy AFTER we made the climb up the fire road. Nothing left to do but cruise down so we don't ruin the trail. Sure was pretty though.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Goose01 said:


> Oak Mountain State Park - IMBA Epic Mountain Bike Trail, Pelham, Alabama


What's 10 miles there, something from the South TH?
I'll probably be there today(unless I just go to Trussville, instead) and Friday, and Coldwater on Wednesday. It's tough working night shift


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

JCWages said:


> Jeeze, and here I thought our trails were wet.  Glad you went out anyway.


Hi JC. This is pic is actually a tiny frozen pond! And that's the largest bit of ice we could find! In past seasons that whole grassy section you see in the background is ice covered... We used to be able to ride between the weeds. I think we are having a winter drought; less percipitation compared to last year at this time. There were a few puddles on the trail but it wasn't muddy. We might get rain this week but compared to past winters it's different and we just have to make the best of it 

Nice pic BTW


----------



## Roots (Feb 17, 2015)

*January 2016*

Did 8 offroad rides in January. All kinds of them; cold, warm, on snow, dry, wet, icy, fog, some were muddy and one was at night. We have had a fair amount of sunshine as well! Here is result of overoptimism.
It was a very generous January though


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes 2 10-15 mile rides both Sat and Sun. About 40F and slush city the entire time. I don't think the fat wheels gave my any noticeable advantage. I had fun nonetheless, but I certainly spun out on some of the uphills and I took some trail home with me from the looks of my jacket, pants and bike. The best part was seeing some of the other bikers out in the fine weather, lots of head nods in acknowledgement and grunting sounds as they passed by through their own trail slush.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Just got home from my normal after work ride. The trails have finally dried out a bit, leaving us with wonderful hero dirt. Rain's in the forecast for the next couple of days.


----------



## BoneDoc23 (Aug 17, 2015)

11 miles at Comite trails in Baton Rouge, LA. First time riding this trail and really enjoyed it. Didn't take any photos on the trail though


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Friday after work ride


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes and I was flat as a pancake...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode yesterday... w/ a fella that has torn his shoulder ligaments (particularly one that controls bicep) he did it (fell off - got injured), on Xmas eve... and he went like a cut cat!? He was sore afterwards though... think the 2x cold I.P.A's lessened the pain.

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^long tendon of the biceps. Inserts on the front of the shoulder. Anywho, on topic, put together a nice training loop for Enduro racing at my home trail yesterday. 30 miles and every possible descent I could fit in there! Though a fallen tree after a blind turn claimed my left brake lever


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Moved snow, driveway, steps to backyard, dog run, path from shed to chicken coop, deck, other deck.
My fatbike gave me the finger when I went in the garage to put a shovel away.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I attempted too, lol. The trails I ride were perfect two days ago; just the right ammount of crusted hard pack...enter tonight; it's been warm since then and everything has been all melty...well the trails turned to sheer ice, and it was like the ice capades! I wound up taking my bike for a nice 7km hike though...figured "Well I'm already out here, might as well make the best of it!" :thumbsup:


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

been digging the weather... out tonight, the ice is off the river

















visited a small hobo camp, had a bucket fire...

















awesome ride out









today


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Wish I could do a bonfire on my rides. That would put me in jail around this joint.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Ol' Bromy said:


> Wish I could do a bonfire on my rides. That would put me in jail around this joint.


some camp fire vibs to you Ol' Bromy. yah, people often say how lucky we are to have a little camp fire. it's actually kinda a tradition of riding in these parts. if you are ever in southern ontario pm me, we will hook you up with good karma campfire.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Bonfires in Ontario? Your killing me. Sounds awesome.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I took my 29er out for a short ride around my yard and up and down my driveway to test out my new handlebar. It is nowhere near as nimble as my 26er but at speed it's gonna be one stable rocket! 

Can't wait for summer, so I can ride down some real trails.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

singlesprocket said:


> been digging the weather... out tonight, the ice is off the river
> 
> View attachment 1048267
> 
> ...


Good to see you two out enjoying nature as always.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good to see you two out enjoying nature as always.


hey dirtjunkie, hope all is well.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Did a nasty climb yesterday to access some local ST. Beautiful day out yesterday and we will remain in this warm/clear pattern of another week. Heck it was pushing 80 degrees F here yesterday and it's supposed to get even warmer! :eekster:


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I love these updates. Always makes me want to ride more!

Hit up Auburn yesterday. Conditions were amazing and so is the new bike setup. I was taking it easy thinking my suspension was still off but soon realized it is dialed. Super stoked!

Boring on video perhaps but so much fun.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Then the gang hit up the jumps. Definitely got me stoked!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode w/ the shoulder club yesterday (me & 1 fella = grade 3/2 AC separations, other fella = torn ligaments [one of which connects to bicep femoris]).

Great workout... established forest, rooty, needley, loamy + bit of clay.

2 hrs 30 mins for the ride... nice weather, so peeps were everywhere on their whips.

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Nope. 

I actually skied at Victor Constant Ski Area which is located at the USMA, West Point, NY. Different for me and I only was allowed because I'm retired army (NJNG). Not big but I collect ski areas like some people collect bikes. This was my 106th different mountain/hill skied in the past 47 years. I'll hit three new mountains in Austria in March.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Saturday night ride. Trails were dry and frozen but best of all, no snow.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Saturday night ride. Trails were dry and frozen but best of all, no snow.
> 
> View attachment 1048457


Is there a trail hidden in the frost? Haha


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ha! I was guided by the forest fairies


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Riding around my yard again, ice and snow, some small obstacles, climbing, just minor training.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode w/ middle child... explored a new trail... I got to test out some new flats ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Don't let the Forest Fairies Get Too Far Ahead...*


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1048507


love it!

We have been enchanted by fairy rings


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Got a pre-Superbowl ride in today. Sunny and 45°.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

singlesprocket said:


> hey dirtjunkie, hope all is well.


Forrest Hill? Rode FH a few times when I lived in Sacto.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

JCWages said:


> I love these updates. Always makes me want to ride more!
> 
> Hit up Auburn yesterday. Conditions were amazing and so is the new bike setup. I was taking it easy thinking my suspension was still off but soon realized it is dialed. Super stoked!
> 
> Boring on video perhaps but so much fun.


Meant to grab this one. Forrest Hill?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Ha! I was guided by the forest fairies


I've seen them!!! They get together in big groups and try to take the macho out of MTBing. Pretty cool in my book. Follow on.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Ol' Bromy said:


> Meant to grab this one. Forrest Hill?


Pretty much! Closer to Auburn but off Foresthill Rd.


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

22km...









Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Only 6 miles this morning. 20° and a good wind with flurries. Trails were terrible though. The last couple of days were in the 40s and must have thawed a bunch and the trails was rutted up really bad by a skinny tire. Water then pooled in low areas and with the flurries made super slick and hidden ed spot and ended up on my butt a couple of times. Wasn't the best riding experience, but better than work or sitting on the couch.


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

Funny you mention ruts caused by a skinny tire. I'm tired of the fatbike lovers whi think that is all they should ride. We in northeast Pa haven't gotten much snow left yet the ruts left by fatbikes are terrible. Makes riding with a 2.4 tire hard.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

PRed a local trail that I ride a lot on Saturday, then again today. Not sure how this is happening, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Goose01 (Dec 13, 2015)

I got in couple loops this morning. Cool day, but perfect once you get heated up!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Out on the Krampus this evening. 74* here on the SF peninsula today. Should be great riding weather for the next two weeks at least.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Rode on Sunday. 

on top of the ridge








One of the oxbow ponds we ride was dry... very little precipitation this year


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice and cool this morning, 30s and windy with snow flurries. The only other vehicle I saw when leaving the state park apparently belonged to a woman who was running. 
Beautiful day, wonderful ride. Seems like every week it's more fun than the last:thumbsup:


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

After work ride on a record high temp day of 64°! Of course it was more like 55° at 4pm ride time. Most joggers I've ever seen on my loop too (more than one). Tested out my new stem and bar = happy. Dog poo on the tires, so unwashed bike sits in the garage. Dodged a bullet getting back in the Jeep, my mind took a second to process that I saw just as I felt a hornet as I was grabbing the grab-bar. I didn't apply all my grip and swung my hand and him out the door without a sting. Whew!


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

A balmy 5f at 6am.

I didn't see anyone.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

1.5 hours after work. Tried out my new dropper. Worked well. Got 4 years out of the old one. I think that's par for that course, but I'm hoping to do better with the new one. Some rain, but trail conditions were great. Passed a trio of women hiking. They stopped and we all shared some big ol smiles and hellos as I passed. I like it when that happens.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Nope... me and two buds met up to ride just as the heavens opened!?

Tried to wait it out... gave up... went and had some beer ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No riding since Sunday. The temps have been dropping all week. It's currently -11c (12f) but windchill is -20c (-4f). This will certainly help freeze the rivers and lakes /ponds. I might attempt a ride 


Big shout out to everyone riding this week!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Wonderful ride here yesterday. Nothing like Ontario here. Sunny, light breeze and 73°


----------



## Goose01 (Dec 13, 2015)

Gorgeous day yesterday. ~57º Had a long ride at Oak Mountain State Park.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> No riding since Sunday. The temps have been dropping all week. It's currently -11c (12f) but windchill is -20c (-4f). This will certainly help freeze the rivers and lakes /ponds. I might attempt a ride
> 
> Big shout out to everyone riding this week!


I haven't ridden the trails in, what, 2 months? Cold cold down here.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^I am preparing for the chillpocalypse (better than snowmagedon) and may need to wear a hat tomorrow.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Is that -140 in C or F... does it matter.

Wear a balaclava too 'licious. Be warm out there.

It's been chill here in MN too this week. I haven't done much riding other than a short commute to work after I park the car. I'll be making more of an effort this weekend, regardless of the cold. I just need to dress for it, which is no problem for a person from MN.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

-140 in the morning and a heat wave before lunch.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

-140 whaaa? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Rode up Elgridge Grade on Mt Tam - then down to Lake Lagunitas. The lake was like glass and a dozen birds were sunning themselves on the log in the lake.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matuchi said:


> Rode up Elgridge Grade on Mt Tam - then down to Lake Lagunitas. The lake was like glass and a dozen birds were sunning themselves on the log in the lake.
> 
> View attachment 1049637
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice place to gather your thoughts.


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

From Uljin, South Korea.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Looks like a nice place to gather your thoughts.


It was - we stopped at the lake for our break - if you zoom in the photo of the lake you can see around twenty Double-crested Cormorants sunning themselves on the log.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

2 hr ride with buds yesterday... 

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## MarinCRO (Jul 31, 2013)

Did my first proper ride on a road bike today.
It's fun to be able to cover 100km in 3 hours, especially while the day is still relatively short.


----------



## WindWillow (Jan 18, 2016)

First mountain bike ride ever today; here's what I learned: shift early, shift often--get off your ass (literally)--don't fight sand.

And a question: I started whistling when going around blind curves, just in case there was another bike coming the other way. Any other ideas on how to avoid head-ons?


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

WindWillow said:


> First mountain bike ride ever today; here's what I learned: shift early, shift often--get off your ass (literally)--don't fight sand.
> 
> And a question: I started whistling when going around blind curves, just in case there was another bike coming the other way. Any other ideas on how to avoid head-ons?


I have a bear bell velcroed around my bars. Was all I heard at first, now I don't even notice it. I've had riders say "thanks for the bell" when I pass.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, welcome and have fun on the trails!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

wish i rode today. rode all week to work...

riding yesterday pic...









well we are not riding in the pic, but we rode to reach the spot.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I was doing all my riding on the beach on my fat bike. The guys at the bike shop told me one of the trails was all groomed and even showing dirt. Since my fat bike currently is not sporting an ideal snow tire on the rear and it was WAY too windy to ride on the beach today, I decided to try the trail. 
Just under six miles of tight, twisty tech. 21 degrees. Thankfully, the trees blocked most of the wind. Had a great ride. Only saw one other guy.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

NYrr496 said:


> "edited" ...tight...


shazam! can't wait till it get's warmer


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hit a new black diamond trail that just opened up. Lots of fun :thumbsup:


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

We did our Valentine's Day ride a day early.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

awesome zephxiii...ride forward


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Briefly, on my hybrid. Lots of wrenching going on, before, since I didn't like how the brakes were adjusted, and have been playing with the spoke tension of a new replacement wheel I didn't trust after it made a popping noise as soon as I got on the bike.
Unfortunately, even spoke tension doesn't equal true. I can see how someone could lose their mind trying to get a wheel perfect on both paper and the truing stand at the same time:madman:


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Did I ride today? Yes, yes I did!! First ride this year, and first ride since breaking my wrist about two months ago. 7km of easy gravel forest roads with my wife and two dogs doesn't sound like much, but after being of the bike so long it was bliss.

The only downer was it made me realise it will still be some time before I'm up to "proper" riding again.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matuchi said:


> It was - we stopped at the lake for our break - if you zoom in the photo of the lake you can see around twenty Double-crested Cormorants sunning themselves on the log.


Nice!
Thanks for pointing that out I missed it on the first go around. I used to go out to Yuma AZ jet skiing on the Colorado River. They were everywhere out there. And surprisingly can run on water. Cruising on glassy water we would come upon flock after flock and as we approached they would take off running on top of the water for a good 100' or more then dive under. We weren't harrassing them just observing their amazing talents.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, we rode Strawberry! :rockon:

Strawberry Peak 2-13-2016 Video - Pinkbike


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Rode trails yesterday but had the little guy with us today so we hit the local pump track park.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Loving the photo updates. Thanks for posting them. Makes me want to visit your trails.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup... 2hr solo ride. Rode a new line. Was fun ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's warmed up a little. Planning to ride ... pics to follow


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

From yesterdays ride:thumbsup:

















Just another day in eastern pa


----------



## bleepandbloop (Oct 16, 2015)

I wish I had a drive that was reasonable enough to commute on a bike again, like in college.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Hawg said:


> Yep, we rode Strawberry! :rockon:
> 
> Strawberry Peak 2-13-2016 Video - Pinkbike


Nice - lots of exposure on a very cool looking trail. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes, today I rode some river ice and trails with a few friends


----------



## The Tedinator (Sep 4, 2012)

Cyclelicous,

Did some of you ride ice on non-fat bikes?

YOU COULDA BEEN KILLED!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The Tedinator said:


> Cyclelicous,
> 
> Did some of you ride ice on non-fat bikes?
> 
> YOU COULDA BEEN KILLED!


Ha! We were a very diverse gang and welcome everyone 

On this ride: 
One fat bike (studs)
One ss ht (studs)
one ht (studs)
one ht (reg tires)
one fs (reg tires)
one dc/dh (reg tires)

We all survived


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

That looks like a great ride cyclelicious.

Late update, I went out last Saturday and Sunday. Waaay overdressed on Saturday or I worked it too hard. When I came back after the ride and took off my outer shell it looked like I had been through the rain forest. I tried to go out on a couple of the lakes I passed along the route, but I didn't want to destroy the cc ski tracks with my big tires. I found a nice spot for some hot tea though. I was surprised that I didn't see anyone else except dog walkers and ice fisherman.


----------



## qdavison (May 10, 2015)

Couple of shots from Monday on Syncline near Hood River, OR

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

Went to scout a local trail today which is the first to dry off. Good news: the first few miles were in great shape. Bad news: I forgot my helmet, but decided to ride anyhow, although it kept me from riding too far. It was kind of a weird feeling but I kept it safe. Warm weather around here means a variety of trails should be drying out within the next week or two.... (fingers crossed)


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1050329


So what's the story with those shades?


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Magic sunset this evening
Had to jump off the bike and start taking pictures.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> So what's the story with those shades?


I didn't notice until you said! I have no answer


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

29er4ever said:


> Magic sunset this evening
> Had to jump off the bike and start taking pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1051032


wow! Intense sky.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Yesterday was melty (pouty face goes here), today it's all out pouring rain...

I took the VRC for a spin last night. Speeds unimaginable compared to my winter rides. Pavement. No heavy boots. No studs or low pressure fats to add big resistance... I was flyin'!

Then I stopped for a sec-


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

11km.. awesome ride.









Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*El nino*

Today's 3+ hrs ride. El Nino what?

Good Weekend everyone


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

@ 29er4ever 

Great shot makes for a great desktop background.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Good ride tonight.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

hey a big "swang" to all the people who road today! and will ride tomorrow!

had a good ride today along the humber river near bolton ontario canada world...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Good stuff SS! "Licious looks all cozy under there. 

I did me some fire road climbing and wondering about today. I had to be exactly nowhere after twelve noon so that's exactly where I went.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

nice! flowers! hawg!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

singlesprocket said:


> nice! flowers! hawg!


:lol:

I was shocked when I came burning around a corner and come upon those misplaced flowers. Somebody obviously threw a bunch of seeds up there.

Check out this pic of them in the foreground with my town below. Looks photo shopped, big time, but it's real.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Hawg said:


> I had to be exactly nowhere after twelve noon so that's exactly where I went.


I like that place too. Mine looks diff'rent tho. Yours is definitely more floral. Very nice.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Rode 24 miles today. Started in snow. Then lots of mud puddles then hero dirt. I see why people use fat bikes for snow now.
2.3 and 2.25 tires just don't cut it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Night ride today


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes-didn't think I'd get to! 
Mostly short rides, ~30 miles total on the mtb and 21 on the hybrid, but I managed to do some pedaling every day this week except Sunday. Wheee!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

2hr ride yesterday... couple of lagers to wrap it up ^^

Rode a new line too... was hot out!

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

it all matters if you road today


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

17 miles today. 1st 14 was normal workout route, then the last 3 was showing my old/new riding bud from CA who rode with me all the cool things on base like my squadron, points of interest, and then we went thru all the planes on Heritage Hill.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

20.4 Miles @ Wilder State Park and Behind UCSC. 
I would call it an Epic ride. New trails for me.


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

OwenM said:


> Yes-didn't think I'd get to!
> Mostly short rides, ~30 miles total on the mtb and 21 on the hybrid, but I managed to do some pedaling every day this week except Sunday. Wheee!


30 miles is a short ride? Dang!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, good timing.


db440 said:


> 30 miles is a short ride? Dang!


No, that's total 
They were 17, 5, and I guess the other was actually 11-12, so 33-34 for all three mtb rides put together.
My quick workouts from home have lots of climbing, but it's only a 6.99 mile loop according to my bike's odometer, so 21 miles for doing that on the days I didn't get to a trail.
Do need to increase my mileage, since they're all going by really fast...


----------



## fatkidonabike (Feb 7, 2016)

Not today. Recovering from the hangover that resulted from yesterday's booze cruise.
4 of us met at the local brewery for beers. Climbed up a torturous canyon road. Stopped for road beers at the top. Raced down the other side of the canyon and out to a bar for lunch and more beers. Then back into town to the local VFW for whiskey.
Probably 40 or 50 miles. 
Riding today wasn't happening. I hung on the couch and watched the Daytona 500.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Most of the snow has melted, and the ground is still frozen, except for the sections the sun hits. There was some mud. It was a short but fun ride on Sunday.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice ride. Not cold, but cool, and once the rain started up, I got pretty soaked, and then got a little cold. Wet gloves and extended downhill sections make for cold fingers. Especially my index finger covering the brake. After a while, I'm thinking, DANG, my finger is cold!


----------



## griwulf (Feb 22, 2016)

Everyday!


----------



## ET_SoCal (Jul 1, 2003)

I usually ride in the morning (which was done Saturday) but with a new bike I had to ride again on Sunday which was done very late in the afternoon. Interesting how much the light is different just before sundown


----------



## Roots (Feb 17, 2015)

Had 2 rides this weekend, finally ...after 10 days of rain...it was wet, muddy and snow on the top. Aaand sweet too  Even had company for first ride.
It rains again...it looks like it will for another week, yeeeahh go ahead...i have a lot of work and i've regained my oxygen stores.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife and I just finished riding Jackson Demonstration State Forest.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ cool tree tunnel!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

That's Ride-Thru trail. Very fun. BIKE magazine did an awesome article on this area a while back called "Open Secret." I just read it again online yesterday. I love this area.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Love Tunnel


----------



## rcoe (Apr 9, 2014)

Last of the snow cleared out this weekend, got in a nice 35 or so miles.

Now getting 6-10" of snow today.


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Ol' Bromy said:


> That's Ride-Thru trail. Very fun. BIKE magazine did an awesome article on this area a while back called "Open Secret." I just read it again online yesterday. I love this area.


Awesome! Going to read it now...funny in the NorCal forum we were just talking about JDSF and I was debating on heading there for my birthday next month. Grew up abalone diving there before my mtb days

Back on track....I rode my ten mile commute to work this morning on the cx/roadie. I know not MTB but riding up the Napa Valley this time of year is gorgeous plus it gets my endurance up for the mountain bike :thumbsup:


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

^Nice pic! Road ride is still infinitely better than no ride...

All the snow is gone. Tried out a "summer" bike down by the creek and on the roads to get there n back. Played in the stream, got my feet wet on a crossing so I couldn't loiter much on the way back. 35° F and wet feet is no bueno


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Did about 12 miles after work today.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Another perfect ride today.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

The ride was great(and the fork is dialed), though after stopping ~10 times, I probably spent about half as much time clearing trails of fallen trees and limbs as on the bike.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

It was a beautiful day


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Loving all these pictures. ^^

We did an *Intense* ride today and had a blast in the American River Canyon. Got some new PRs but more importantly we got to know each other better and had fun. Fast times are cool but people matter more.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

awesome to see people riding!

been riding everyday this week

















though conditions have been greasy






on the bright side got a new project in the works for my everyday ride that involves this...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Wow, SS. Is that a Kashima coated handlebar you got there?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Truss fork...hmmmm. ^


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Hawg said:


> ^ Wow, SS. Is that a Kashima coated handlebar you got there?


shhhh, prototype...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Just hit Jackson Deminstration for the last time during this visit.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

I got 30 miles in today on my new Rip 9. 


Loving life


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rolled through my local haunt, Cherry Canyon, twice in recent days. Made a few new friends on the way through.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

4x! All short mileage. Off road is no bueno. Road it is, then...

On the VRC (Vagabond's Retrogrouchy Cruiser?)


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

you still rode! that's what counts.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I rode for the 1st time in months.. Holy cow I'm out of shape! I need to get on a schedule now that the temps here in MT are turning slowly to the up


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

shwinn8 said:


> I rode for the 1st time in months.. Holy cow I'm out of shape! I need to get on a schedule now that the temps here in MT are turning slowly to the up


hey shwinn8, it's not about the shape. it's about that you rode a bicycle today!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I need to ridenit a whole lot more


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Heading home after last night's ride... trails were icy but do-able with studs


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm digging Hawg's new avatar.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode 4.5 miles on the road today, my first real ride this season. I took the Raleigh Misceo on it's last ride in my ownership, kinda sad to be honest.
It's a cheap bike but I still rode a lot on it and there are many memories.

But selling it gets me closer to finally bringing home my Rocky Mountain Instinct.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, multiple laps of Stainburn Forest's red/natural/rockgardens of death trails.

Half way through the staff of my LBS showed up on their shiney Bronsons, whilst my FS is in bits in their shop. Wasn't jealous...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Pre Oscar ride today  Mainly on road due to mud, but the weather was so awesome (13c!)


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I demoed a 2016 Scott Genius Plus today and rode it on short semi technical loops behind the bike shop. My thoughts on this bike were that it wasn't playful, at all. The tires and wheels were too heavy to accelerate quickly, and although it was confidence inspiring it felt worse than the 29er I rode over the summer. If it was set up properly I would have liked it more, but the bike does not fit my riding style, picking the front wheel up, choosing a line, and just moving the bike around under me. 
But I can see where other people could like the plus size tires.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Did my usual daily 25 miles on the Highball today.
On the trainer.
In my livingroom.

But with the weather warming up I'm guessing my trails will be rideable maybe by the end of the month. A full month sooner than last year.
Fingers crossed.

Looking forward to getting my floor space and dicshunary back.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

After work ride on the Krampus. Felt like spring today.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did not ride today  March is coming in like a lion.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

^ Here, too. Well, if you could call a mean biting cold (after some gorgeous warm days), lion-like.

I rode to work. But work is only 15 minutes away (and is all on-road) so I don't tout it as much. But today was shockingly cold, my gloved fingers hurt. I'll tout it!


----------



## VARiderSR (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes! Though it was on my 'cross bike and mostly pavement, I did get in a good ride.

Ready for spring!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Took a couple laps around my neighborhood, no big deal. But I did have a blast grooming my future riding partner, we removed her training wheels yesterday.




__ https://www.facebook.com/len.novak/posts/10205785303217833


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^outstanding terrasmak. I love the independence that a bike brings her.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Apologies to all those posting snow, rain, and mud shots.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

^ excellent photo!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

No. I am, however, engaged in mountain bike-related activity.
Decided to get a new frame to swap everything over to, so...double shift on my off day:thumbsup:


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Yip. Just the commute to work n back-








But it's not very far. So then, as I was going by the lake, I got sorely tempted... Wrong bike. Way wrong tires.








But I just wanted a little taste-








I might have to go back again, maybe even tonight with a more appropriate bike (but it was good for 50' before I decided I was pushin' my luck and WALKED the bike back to shore)


----------



## Slowdownhill (Oct 20, 2015)

Fell off the bike in January- landed in sickness, bad weather and all of the usual excuses. Jumped back on the bike for a spin in DuPont State Forest yesterday & am sorry that I missed two months of the good life. Rocks & roots are our friends.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Had to run to a friends house this evening. Short 6 mile round trip. Just had fun hopping curbs and trying to sort out how to manual.. I'll be at my local trail (Blankets Creek) Friday though.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Slowdownhill said:


> Fell off the bike in January- landed in sickness, bad weather and all of the usual excuses. Jumped back on the bike for a spin in DuPont State Forest yesterday & am sorry that I missed two months of the good life. Rocks & roots are our friends.


How were the conditions at Dupont?


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

32km









Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowdownhill (Oct 20, 2015)

DuPont conditions were pretty darn good-most of the dirt was dirt, not mud. Jim Branch was full of downed trees from recent wind storms- most of which have been cut off of the trail. Fewest cyclists and horse riders that I have ever encountered. Would have gone back today if it had not snowed.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes I did


----------



## nicolealipford123 (Mar 4, 2016)

That's the largest mushroom........it is nice pic...


----------



## nicolealipford123 (Mar 4, 2016)

It's great awesome.........Keep enjoy......


----------



## nicolealipford123 (Mar 4, 2016)

It's great yrrrr........nice pic.....
awesome full enjoying the day.......


----------



## nicolealipford123 (Mar 4, 2016)

Apologies to all those posting snow, rain, and mud shots.
It was nice .....


----------



## nicolealipford123 (Mar 4, 2016)

^ excellent photo!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Bryan's Log, Stardate: 16064.1750, I took the old school 2001 Schwinn Rocket88 Stage 3 on its maiden voyage. She felt good in her old age. solid, comfortable, nimble. My body on the other hand, sluggish, slow and tired. 4miles in 30minutes on this date, tomorrow 5-6miles... Time for a victory beer.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Had a great ride on Thursday. First real ride since the snow started flying a few months back. A perfect day at 53 degrees and hero dirt with very few others out. Please excuse my constant brake rub squeak. First time it's done this and some new pads should fix it.

Bobcat Ridge 3-3-16 Vid #1 Video - Pinkbike

Bobcat Ridge 3-3-16 Vid #2 Video - Pinkbike


----------



## Bmcconnaha (Feb 16, 2016)

Been out 10 of the last 14 days in Montana. Great start to the season.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I would ride today but I got my wisdom teeth out yesterday, and I am not able to ride.

At least I'll be a few grams lighter, but thanks to America it cost more than carbon fibre.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

been a slog... every day this week to work.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

down the rabbit hole

INTERNET K-HOLE









wholly mother of gawd!

nazi flying saucers equal week sauce


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

^Far. Out. Dude. 

May this post serve as a buffer zone.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Went for a farewell tour of winter- snow is gone, for now the lake ice remains.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

TOTALLY JEALOUS of the lake ice and other winter pix. All I would need is my bike, skates, stick and puck to find some heaven there....

today was "perfectly muddy". 30 degrees, a light mist. Perfect biking weather for me. Empty trails, wildlife

































(don't know why the pix are sideways...they are not that way on my computer)

This was the last trail ride for this bike, my Surly Krampus comes in this week!! WOO HOO!!! This guy will become my dedicated commuter now. Will hope to get another 20+ years out of it on the roads, and 20+ out of the KRampus in the mud


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The trails were soft snow in the sun and ice covered in the shade. Can't wait for this snow to melt


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

AthleticAL said:


> Went for a farewell tour of winter- snow is gone, for now the lake ice remains.
> View attachment 1054768
> 
> 
> View attachment 1054769


Our local ice rides are done for the season ... nice to see you can squeeze a few more laps on the lake


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice! ^^ glad to see some more action with the milder temps.

So today's ride was an amazing strike of luck ride as far as weather. I hit up my local Bobcat Ridge / Colorado trails and the weather forecast called for rain and possible hail. I hit the trailhead at 11 am and the skies looked ominous. Dark clouds and a slight cold breeze made me ponder.










The temperature read 53 degrees which I have found to be the perfect temp. As I pulled in I realized this could be an epic day if I could only beat those clouds from bursting. The parking lot was all but empty with only 3 other cars. Which later I realized were small groups of hikers. It turned out to be the best ride in a long time.

The dirt was perfect with only two normal water crossings and all else was hero dirt. I crossed paths with 3 small groups of hikers with all being pleasant experiences and no other bikers.

*Here's the kicker: As I finished up this epic condition ride and drive out of the trailhead it started raining with a mixture of small hail.*

I couldn't ask for a better day of riding with conditions and timing the weather. As I loaded the the bike up another rider came flying down and started loading up alongside of me. I noticed he was a brand new carbon Santa Cruz Bronson. The new pink and bright green decals scheme. We got to talking and I soon found out he is a pro class DH racer for Santa Cruz. I didn't get his name but certainly a great guy which ended my epic condition day ride.

2 videos

*Be sure to click on the photo for the first video.*

Vid #1 Bobcat Ridge 3-7-16 Video - Pinkbike


*Vid #2* Bobcat Ridge 3-7-16 Vid #2 Video - Pinkbike

Man I love spring time. I think I'm getting the mtb addiction again.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

days like that rule, and more than make up for the days where you do get caught in the rain, or blow a tire, or hamstring, or run into a bramble bush, or experience grumbly hikers etc. These types of days make you want to come back out!!

that trail looks awesome! Where is that again?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

5miles today!


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Came out of work and spied a dude casing my bike (the only bike on the rack). When I spotted him really giving it a long hard look, I approached in a stealthy way. Surprised him. He tried to play it off casual- "Hey how's it goin'?"

Yah whatever. As I was unlocking, he seemed to be taking a weird, indirect route to his truck. I freed my bike, rode over and noted his plate, make and model. No words. He drove away. I rode away.

Other than that, I did enjoy my ride today. Trails are mush. Commute and road is what I got. But I'll take it.

Rode by the lake I was on yesterday morning. I want no part of that after highs around 60F/15C last two days!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode my new Rocky Mountain Instinct on my lawn and driveway today. There were no big elevation changes in terrain but the Instinct is smooth as silk.

If trail riding works out for Sunday I will be so happy.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Took my 7.5 FX out for awhile today. Have only been using it for occasional workouts when not riding trails, and this was the first time I really rode it just for fun-and it was _really_ fun. Cruising around local neighborhoods and using all the gears instead of mashing climbs, blasting down short hills at up to 42mph on residential streets...so much more enjoyable than using it like a piece of gym equipment, and I think it's gonna start racking up a lot more miles from now on.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Our local mtb trails are unrideable but the weather is good! This means the situation has degenerated enough that stretchy pants, clicky shoes and skinny tires can be... tolerated.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I rode my tricked out Dahon folder to work today. It's two short rides from my house to the train and then from the train to my job, but I go fast and it makes me sweat. 
Definitely helps on the weekends when I do this every day. 
I finally started back up last week since all the rain and snow has finally stopped.


----------



## Bmcconnaha (Feb 16, 2016)

Fantastic day for for putting in some miles.








Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Today was another epic condition day at 45 to 53 degrees. A dead still eerily quiet day without anyone else out there. Kinda creepy in a well known bear and mountain lion area. Many fresh Elk prints and droppings. My 2 days off mid week was rewarding and I'm back to work tomorrow.

A couple from today.


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

42 km today 









Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Why, yes I did.*

In fact, I rode yesterday too and right in the middle of my usual ski season but things aren't right with the weather in the Northeast so I got two beautiful days to ride.

In two days I head to Austria where there seems to be a real winter going on. At least for the next week or two.


----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

Bet your ass I did. 70 degrees in Massachusetts and the woods are bone dry. I had fifteen things I was trying to get done today at work. I did four. I quickly realized that the other eleven will still be there tomorrow. The weather.....not so much.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I went for a short 5 mile road ride after school, not much but still better than staying inside on such a great day. The dirt roads are still too wet to ride anything more than a few miles, but when they dry out I can finally ride longer distances on the road.
Gotta love living in a town with one paved road.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

peterk123 said:


> Bet your ass I did. 70 degrees in Massachusetts and the woods are bone dry. I had fifteen things I was trying to get done today at work. I did four. I quickly realized that the other eleven will still be there tomorrow. The weather.....not so much.
> View attachment 1055737


Priorities straight. I like it.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Daily commute and a little detouring on the way home. Tested some off-pavement (not trails, mind you). Kinda squishy. Designated local off-road trails might be ready to be ridden before the end of the month. We'll see.

Stopped off at a couple points of interest on the ride home-








Anybody wanna go ice-fishin'?-


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Not today, went for a much needed jog instead. Need to buckle down and start training for a 1.5mile run in less then 14minutes. Easier said then done when being lazy for the last 4 months


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Rode the other day, had a blast. My buddy is in town, he was m riding buddy when we lived in Korea


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes. It was a little cloudy and cool. Perfect weather.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

NOPE! I rode yesterday...

3-10-2016 Video - Pinkbike


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice pics everyone and shout out for all your daily rides.

We're heading out tomorrow. Weather here has suddenly turned "springlike"


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Test rode a bike today


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Rode last Saturday, but camera wasn't on. Now we're on our 5th straight deluge of rain with 5 more forecasted. But, at 54 years old, I did a 12:30min 1.5 mile run this morning.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No ride today but I ran 5k to keep the flow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

elborikua said:


>


March AFB area ?


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

elborikua said:


>


Puerto Rico? Donde?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

GAAAAA. I have a cold. No riding for me. Downer.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I wanna ride in Puerto Rico !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Hawg said:


> NOPE! I rode yesterday...
> 
> 3-10-2016 Video - Pinkbike


Cool ride with great weather. Thanks for sharing.

We've had nothing but rain for a while.


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)

terrasmak said:


> March AFB area ?


South of March. Hills across Loma Linda Hospital on the 215.


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)

HTR4EVR said:


> Puerto Rico? Donde?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No. Murrieta, California.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Wish I could ride:

1. beautiful weather
2. trails slightly muddy, but firm enough to be ridden
3. whole day with no other "chores"


4. oh yeah: severe hamstring pull playing hockey last week. right leg still out of commission.

Damn you Cruel Fate!!! 

To add salt to the wound, my new bike (Surly Krampus) is in the shop being built...I hope the leg is better before Spring Break cause I am riding that Krampus come Hell or high Water

Ride fun, bit ride safe y'all!!!


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

^ Good luck with the hammy. No good dammit! Only being able to look at your bike when you should be riding is an especially perverse kind of torture, even more so when it's new (i like your 830 btw- that baby has served you well, huh?)

May you heal unnaturally fast! Krampus is one cool cat of a bike IMO


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode 6 miles today on the road, still waiting for the dirt roads to dry before riding too much on them. I climbed a hill I had never been able to before, which is quite impressive for early season. 
All I want to do now is ride my new mountain bike, which I just converted to 1x.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

well, it is really awesomesauce that people are riding today. i am pleasantly pleased :thumbsup:









got out everyday this week and today!


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes I did, Santos Fat Festival, got a little over 24 miles in. Oh and summer has hit Florida.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Shredona


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

in your town and every town USA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

enjoying a beer...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

while i rode today... had some tunes playing...


__
https://soundcloud.com/gentlemans-dub-club%2Fgdc-fm-podcast-8-ft-natty


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yesterday [Friday] I got off work early at 1:30 and headed west. A warm 78 degrees and a trail to myself. Loving it.

Bobcat Ridge Friday afternoon 3-11-16 VIDEO #2 Video - Pinkbike

Bobcat Ridge Friday 3-11-16 VIDEO #3 Video - Pinkbike


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I did a 28 km cross ride at UBC on pea gravel highways Thursday evening. Today I cross country skied 10 km with the dog. Snowing in the valley today.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Evening ride. I rocked the hardtail and ss was singlespeeding. Awesome ride


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yesterday [Friday] I got off work early at 1:30 and headed west. A warm 78 degrees and a trail to myself. Loving it.
> 
> Bobcat Ridge Friday afternoon 3-11-16 VIDEO #2 Video - Pinkbike
> 
> Bobcat Ridge Friday 3-11-16 VIDEO #3 Video - Pinkbike


very nice! Colorado? Ah, where's the snow???


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Wait, Ontario? No snow there either???



cyclelicious said:


> Evening ride. I rocked the hardtail and ss was singlespeeding. Awesome ride
> View attachment 1056426


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

patski said:


> Wait, Ontario? No snow there either???


Snow has melted! Temps yesterday reached 18c (64f) !! It's the Ides of March!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

patski said:


> very nice! Colorado? Ah, where's the snow???


Yes, NorCo. and we haven't had snow on the ground for about 3 weeks. That ride was 78 degrees on Friday. It's been in the mid 60's since. But they are calling for another trace of snow by mid week. And then back to spring temps. That's the norm in Northern Co. We usually get one last big snowfall sometime in March and sometimes in April.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Conundrum, this is heading right for our ride plan;


----------



## Bmcconnaha (Feb 16, 2016)

40 plus miles on singletrack this week in Montana

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)

Had a great ride. Always wear a helmet...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

BADDANDY said:


> Conundrum, this is heading right for our ride plan;
> 
> View attachment 1056500


put on a raincoat!!!


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

I got a nice ride in yesterday. About 7.75mi of a smaller park. Lots of drops/banked turns/other stuff to practice on.


----------



## saildesign (Aug 10, 2006)

7.5 road miles on the Fuse. But the wheels went round and I was happy. 10 years off the bike was too freaking long - it's going to take a while to get back to where I was at the young age of 50.

Looking forward to farther and faster, and dirtier!


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> put on a raincoat!!!


60mph gusts.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

BADDANDY said:


> 60mph gusts.


...oh, and uh....sand bags in the pockets?


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ...oh, and uh....sand bags in the pockets?


So far, one dead from fallen tree. Numerous other trees down on houses and power lines. Over 200,000 scattered power outages.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

man, that sux! El nino does a number on us doesn't he? 

What part oft he country?


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> man, that sux! El nino does a number on us doesn't he?
> 
> What part oft he country?


WA, we usually get one of these mini hurricanes a year, but this year, I've lost count on how many 30+ wind storms we've had this winter.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

Powder, skied powder today. Best day in the last three years or so. El Niño has certainly impacted mountain biking, but this has been the best ski year since, well quite some time.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Exercising when you have a cold is ok, or so the internet medical sites say, so I had a really nice ride through the forest. It was raining a little and windy, but it was great to get out. Saw a couple other riders and some trail runners. Those guys were flying. Topped it off with a nice can of lunch when I got done. Ya baby!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fantastic stories!

I did a shakedown ride on my new build (Transition Bandit) is now a 1x10, new brakes, new fork etc. I forgot how nice it was to ride a FS


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Fantastic stories!
> 
> I did a shakedown ride on my new build (Transition Bandit) is now a 1x10, new brakes, new fork etc. I forgot how nice it was to ride a FS
> 
> View attachment 1056587


Nice!
I had a great ride today as well. In fact on my way out a guy came in with that exact bike in the same color.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

A little ridin'(30mi), a little slidin', a little fixin', praise my mucky nutz!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Hopefully get some riding in during the week. But did work with my 4 year old both days, working on her low speed handling and brakes. Then got her riding in the dirt/grass.


----------



## fatkidonabike (Feb 7, 2016)

Got in 6 or 8 miles of single track this evening in Montana.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

BADDANDY said:


> Conundrum, this is heading right for our ride plan;
> 
> View attachment 1056500


I think we got a taste of that today... strong winds, thunder, lightning, and hail.

I'm on spring break and supposed to be out tearing up the trails. Not stuck inside lubing my chain. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

*Return of Daylight Savings*

I celebrated Daylight Savings' return with an after-work ride. I always try to get some trail time mid-week but lately have failed to find the time. Here in Florida the sun was up till 7:30 and I used every last minute! Our trails are getting very dry and soft so after a few wash-outs during my Sat. ride last week I put a new tire up front and replaced the rear racy tire with an old knobby. The drying of the trails happened slowly, and traction was gradually getting worse. It felt awesome to trust the front again and feel the rear tracking perfectly! Man I love riding


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Not today but yesterday. Old Rope Mill park in Woodstock GA.

I don't do bridges because of stand by me.. F that noise. Great cam phone pic though.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Raining +++ Good workout at the gym


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Skied the hill today. So much snow now. Base is at around 370 cm and 134 cm in the past week. I skied one of my favourite runs, Monday chute and it was almost easy the snow was so deep. It's a double black beside Cockalorum on Whistler. With that much snow though that. Means much rain where the trails run all year. I have not ridden much as a result.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Yip. Roadie commute. Zzzzzz. I know.

BUT the nearby 200 acre lake ice is going out in a big way (local fisher people were castin' in, too). When the lake ice goes out, the off-road trail openings are usually not long after. #so psyched yo


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

How can't I





































A mountain, a lake, a trail, all waiting there...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been exploring the trails at a few different city parks on my hybrid after work in the mornings. 
Birmingham's Railroad Park has some cool features, and not much traffic on the surrounding streets most of the time. This morning I got there early enough for the "color tunnel" to show up pretty well.








Was actually there yesterday, too, since I dropped by to kill time while waiting for the LBS that had the seat I wanted to open. 







Bit of a perspective pic. The biggest "bowl" in the middle is 12-14' wide and 5-6' deep, so you can ride around in it. 








A couple of others that are off the same exit as my work are very convenient and just a couple of blocks from each other. I combined laps and trips back and forth between them for 23+ miles yesterday morning. Flat with some occasional tight curves and spots to play=fast and fun. A lot different from riding the hills around my house!
























Really enjoying the variety, but it's the mtb that's going to work with me tonight for tomorrow morning's ride...


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

^ Cool features. I'd enjoy ridin' that (on my commuter)

Frak no. Rained hard. What separates me from the true commuters is that most of them go anyways. Frak no.

4 wheels.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

HTR4EVR said:


> How can't I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a snake? neat!


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

HTR4EVR said:


> How can't I. A mountain, a lake, a trail, all waiting there...


What is all that blue stuff?


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

cyclelicious said:


> Is that a snake? neat!


Yes. Was crawling to the hole just in front of it.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Felt like death warmed over this morning, and spent almost as much time sitting at the TH debating whether or not to ride as I did riding, since it was a short local loop that's ~5 miles and I only did one lap. 
Hoping for a much longer ride tomorrow. Just installed the 36T ratchet upgrade in my DT350 rear hub, and am looking forward to seeing if I notice much difference from the extra engagement on rooty and rocky climbs.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

OwenM said:


> Felt like death warmed over this morning, and spent almost as much time sitting at the TH debating whether or not to ride as I did riding, since it was a short local loop that's ~5 miles and I only did one lap.
> Hoping for a much longer ride tomorrow. Just installed the 36T ratchet upgrade in my DT350 rear hub, and am looking forward to seeing if I notice much difference from the extra engagement on rooty and rocky climbs.
> 
> View attachment 1057285


Trail looks like fun! Early season is always rough, that's why I start off road and gravel riding to get my stamina and endurance back up waiting for the trails to dry. Oh I wish I could ride my new bike on some real trails this weekend.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I rode today. My chain kept falling in between the cassette and the spokes, so I quit riding. I don't think I even gave it any thought. Finally, it dawned on me to buy a new derailleur($16). Cannot believe how out of shape I am. I had to stop and rest every couple hundred feet. I could climb just fine, but my heart and lungs could not keep up. Thought I was going to vomit a couple times. Hope I see signs of improvement, I really miss being out on the trail.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Man, I'm going to be in the same shape tomorrow. 3 months w/out ridding just a bit of hiking but not enough. Hopefully the chain part won't be an issue


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

> I rode today. My chain kept falling in between the cassette and the spokes, so I quit riding. I don't think I even gave it any thought. Finally, it dawned on me to buy a new derailleur($16). Cannot believe how out of shape I am. I had to stop and rest every couple hundred feet. I could climb just fine, but my heart and lungs could not keep up. Thought I was going to vomit a couple times. Hope I see signs of improvement, I really miss being out on the trail.


You will get there. Have you checked your blood pressure on while resting?


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

So cold out there today. 35F/ 2C just feels really offensive after having tasted a fair dose of 70/ 21. Thankful to be riding. But I'd rather have the real cold back, because at least then I bundle up for it and don't get taken by surprise.

Maybe a green beer and a corned beef would warm me? Irish whiskey? Can't say since I won't be having any. Nice thought, though, maybe...

Anyways, staying on that theme- May the road (or better yet, the off-road) rise to meet you and the wind be at your back -- for most of your next ride.

Happy St. Patrick's Day to ye!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

~22 mile in/out ride of Oak Mountain SP's XC type trails, plus the downhill course, "Lightning" otw out. It was supposed to be 10 miles longer, but I had to cut back. Between the mtb and hybrid, that was the 6th ride this week, and my legs were totally fried. Was kinda missing my gears on the mtb today-getting used to riding the other bike has my thumb reaching for a shifter when the going gets tough...











CannondaleF9 said:


> Trail looks like fun!


It's awesome. <15 miles from my house, and just a few minutes off the interstate otw home from work. Lots of short, fairly techy climbs and descents. Roots, rocks and boulders all over, plus some short flowy sections punctuated by tight switchbacks. Has a little bit of everything. Pretty ingeniously incorporated into the woods surrounding a local sports complex. 
Very fun, and sometimes challenging, trail, just short.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

OwenM said:


> ~22 mile in/out ride of Oak Mountain SP's XC type trails, plus the downhill course, "Lightning" otw out. It was supposed to be 10 miles longer, but I had to cut back. Between the mtb and hybrid, that was the 6th ride this week, and my legs were totally fried. Was kinda missing my gears on the mtb today-getting used to riding the other bike has my thumb reaching for a shifter when the going gets tough...
> 
> It's awesome. <15 miles from my house, and just a few minutes off the interstate otw home from work. Lots of short, fairly techy climbs and descents. Roots, rocks and boulders all over, plus some short flowy sections punctuated by tight switchbacks. Has a little bit of everything. Pretty ingeniously incorporated into the woods surrounding a local sports complex.
> Very fun, and sometimes challenging, trail, just short.


I'm always amazed at how much you ride! I wish I could pull that off.


----------



## blowery (Aug 28, 2014)

From 70 last week, to this, this morning...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> I'm always amazed at how much you ride! I wish I could pull that off.


Well, I'm not very good, but trying to get that way is a bit of an obsession right now(wish I'd started 20yrs earlier). I've been reading about 60 and 100 mile XC races around here. It just boggles my mind that people can even do that, and some of them on a singlespeed(!).
Maybe one day I can enter one, even if it's just to finish it.

Besides, I'm single, no kids, work night shift...got nothing better to do in the morning!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

blowery said:


> From 70 last week, to this, this morning...
> 
> View attachment 1057623


love this pic!

It's gotten cooler here in our neck of the woods. We got a burst of sleet the other day, but nothing like in your pic

I'm riding tomorrow and Sunday. My hubby has been riding every day this week


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

blowery said:


> From 70 last week, to this, this morning...
> 
> View attachment 1057623


Nice!

Correction it was 78 here [next to you] last week and like that this morning. All that snow from this morning is almost gone already. Back up to the mid 50's on Sunday and mid 60's by Monday.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HTR4EVR said:


> How can't I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!
A California King Snake.

They get big and look scary from how colorful they are. But they are harmless and very docile. You should have picked it up and became buddies with it, then let it go on its way.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

Still too muddy to ride the trails. Instead I rode the logging roads and played around on the dryer little split offs from the roads. 








The snow was interesting on the shaded corners. Felt like I was riding a bar of soap.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> A California King Snake.
> 
> They get big and look scary from how colorful they are. But they are harmless and very docile. You should have picked it up and became buddies with it, then let it go on its way.


Very beautiful animal. She went straight under that rock. That black shade beneath the rock is a hole. I suppose it was hunting for lizards. On my 12+ years of riding this is the third California king snake I have seen.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup!! Even had the squirts >.< feel like a beat up turd at the mo...

But, some Cola & Whisky [a.k.a Canadian Club ^^ {I own a Kona after all}] should fix me up a treat!

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^









When you're climbing up a mountain and your arse feels like a fountain ... diarrhea, diarrhea


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Worked a treat

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

targnik said:


> Yup!! Even had the squirts >.< feel like a beat up turd at the mo...


Ditto, so no ride today. But I did get to spend the day working on my new to me Sprinter bike hauler. Riding today though.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

BADDANDY said:


> But I did get to spend the day working on my new to me Sprinter bike hauler.


Sprinter bike hauler? Got a project going?


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Sprinter bike hauler? Got a project going?


Yup


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HTR4EVR said:


> Very beautiful animal. She went straight under that rock. That black shade beneath the rock is a hole. I suppose it was hunting for lizards. On my 12+ years of riding this is the third California king snake I have seen.


Very cool!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

12miles today, getting familiar with my new "big boy" bike lol - What a joy this sport is! Met some really nice people today, it was a great Saturday.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

HTR4EVR said:


> You will get there. Have you checked your blood pressure on while resting?


I wouldn't dare. Last time I had my blood pressure tested the PA said "OMG, I'm going to go get a doctor."


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

misterbill said:


> I wouldn't dare. Last time I had my blood pressure tested the PA said "OMG, I'm going to go get a doctor."


hang in there misterbill!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

*yes i did ride today*

hit the gym for a warm up. practiced some old timey wrestler moves...









then some yoga and weights









rode every day this week (in crappy rain) and today of course. actually today, in my part of the world is the last day of winter.
there is no friggin snow! though the ground is in a freeze thaw cycle ********. which makes night rides the best as the muddy ground freezes.
the maple trees a in tap mode pumping diluted sugary goodness. building trail by the humber river sunday.

the ride to work each morning.









tonight's ride with my honey...









the trail came out to a perfect viewing of orion.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orion_(constellation)

it's by the bucket.









frame and first wheel built...


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I skied 10 km skate and decided to see if the trails in the valley had cleared. They did. Low down. Rode a trail called trash near what used to be a dump. Blew a spoke though and it shot through the rim tape causing a flat. All fixed now. Dog is tired too.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

awesome someoldfart, sorry to hear about your flat.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

misterbill said:


> I wouldn't dare. Last time I had my blood pressure tested the PA said "OMG, I'm going to go get a doctor."


Garlic pills will do the trick.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

16+ miles of near perfect singletrack at Black Diamond yesterday. I can't believe I forgot my camera gear. I did get one selfie before heading out. We had the same smiles on our faces post ride, albeit with a more worn out look on them.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Didn't ride yesterday, but cut back some overgrown bushes in several spots.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ol' Bromy said:


> Didn't ride yesterday, but cut back some overgrown bushes in several spots.


Good for you but I think those photos need to be reversed in their order.

Before
And
After


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good for you but I think those photos need to be reversed in their order.
> 
> Before
> And
> After


You don't have a mutationous growth machete?? :ihih:


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

singlesprocket said:


> hang in there misterbill!


Thank you. One hundred percent improvement today. Rode a trail on the other side of the State Forest. Maybe the hill was harder than I thought-ride was so great today I am thinking about trying clipless.


----------



## Raidmagic (Mar 7, 2016)

I did, my 12 yr old daughter has started coming with me, we had a great time today. I don't go as fast with her but I have so much more fun watching her. It's great. She rides with me and waits on the main trial when I hit the harder stuff. It works out well.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

First day of spring, rip on the bike. Spotted robins and crocuses.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> First day of spring, rip on the bike. Spotted robins and crocuses.
> 
> View attachment 1058122


great pic. wish i could go out, but the leg is still not 100%

Sent you a PM reply a while back (RE the toronto info), but it said your inbox is full...


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

^ Very nice picture indeed ^

Looks like a beautiful crisp day there.

Little cold for me here. I mustered just the shortest spin around the neighborhood before I just turned back home. Just wasn't feeling it. 

Hours later I hit the stationary trainer. Intervals. Building up my stand and mash 'em power. Felt good. When the trails are ready, I will be in good shape to hit 'em.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> great pic. wish i could go out, but the leg is still not 100%
> 
> Sent you a PM reply a while back (RE the toronto info), but it said your inbox is full...


Oh dear... I must start some Spring cleaning 



AthleticAL said:


> ^ Very nice picture indeed ^
> 
> Looks like a beautiful crisp day there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim and Al for your positive vibes. It was a bit warmer today ... the sunshine helps but definitely not shorts weather yet.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

^^^ yeah, I feel my climbing ability is going to go YEARS backwards after the amount of time off the bike these past 2 months. Gotta get out here on Spring break and hit some of the hills!

I also need to capitalize on the waning cool weather. I hate riding in the heat...anything over 70 degrees makes me think twice about riding....can't stand riding in the summer heat and humidity. I still do, but I just complain more ...and consequently find my self always riding alone


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Yup! 20 km! I'm trying to get out every second day...and succeeding! 

Tried recording a video for a change; kind of a pain, lol.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes. Yes I did.
For the first time in 2016. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roots (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes, i rode! A lot. Second dry ride after moths of bad weather trail conditions..and second ride with new 130/160 dual Pike on '15 Remedy...never knew i could get so enthusiastic (i already was very, very, very enthusiastic), it made me reduce home riding circle to steepest climbs/descends...just can't believe, how good that thing works, one cm lower at climbs and two higher going down. It transformed the bike for so much better :-D..couldn't stop until the sun went down. Wasted my legs and face muscles completely...
The best news is: we got another dog in our house, as a company to older retriever lady; young mixed, from dog rescue shelter and she looks like a born runner...will be reading "dogs with passion forum" a lot i guess 
Also had a "very local" ride with my 2,5y/o son and he bruised his chin, falling off strider bike, testing grip on a dirt bump. Pavement doesn't interest him anymore...Is there a full face helmet for so small children ;-)
..not that one could miss from northern hemisphere, but SPRING IS HERE.
Life IS good!


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

MCHB said:


> Yup! 20 km! I'm trying to get out every second day...and succeeding!
> 
> Tried recording a video for a change; kind of a pain, lol.


I am totally jealous. Some of the trails here are so bad that I have fallen trying to walk through them. What is with all of the dead trees?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Skytop, CNY


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Staying Arizona for a for days. Got invited on a locals group ride. Had a great time and learned some new trails in the area.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

9mi singlespeed ride this morning climbing some paved hills. Just a hair of 1400ft of climbing. Gotta get my training in for my weekend MTB rides!


----------



## evan.fiorentino (Feb 23, 2016)

Got some hang time!! I ended up clearing about 10-11 feet of the table top. Have another bike length before I actually clear the whole thing. My guestimate is that it's about 15-17 feet in overall length.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

evan.fiorentino said:


> Got some hang time!! I ended up clearing about 10-11 feet of the table top. Have another bike length before I actually clear the whole thing. My guestimate is that it's about 15-17 feet in overall length.
> 
> View attachment 1058302


Man I miss "hang time". It will be a while before I can do any of that again....hopefully my new bike will be ready this week, as well as my leg. Spring Break - and a lot of free time - is next week


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

misterbill said:


> I am totally jealous. Some of the trails here are so bad that I have fallen trying to walk through them. What is with all of the dead trees?


Deadfall; a lot of the old burned out trees are still standing until the wind blows them over. A massive fire ripped through the area back in 2003 and I remember watching it skirt it's way across the hillside. There is a lot of new growth as well as a lot of planted areas that are filling in, but it'll be a long time before it's grown over again. Would have loved to ride up there before the fire hit!

Okanagan Mountain Park Fire


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

After work ride yesterday, woo hooooo..love these long daylight hours. Hit up my local at 71 degrees and perfect dirt. Pretty much the place to myself and the short sleeve jersey weather felt amazing.

Photos taken at the beginning of video #2.









Elk tracks everywhere..


















And some footage for ya..

BCR Monday 3-21-16 VIDEO #1 Video - Pinkbike

BCR Monday 3-21-16 VIDEO #2 Video - Pinkbike


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Got up and out early this morning since the weather was so nice. Got in a few loops before having to get back and head to work. Hopefully, I'll get back out this evening for a ride before it gets too dark since my light just pooched out on me over the weekend.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> After work ride yesterday, woo hooooo..love these long daylight hours. Hit up my local at 71 degrees and perfect dirt. Pretty much the place to myself and the short sleeve jersey weather felt amazing.
> 
> Photos taken at the beginning of video #2.
> 
> ...


Ok...i just watched what I would consider the perfect MTB trail....which also happened to be ridden on the perfect day. Those vids were a glimpse of "heaven". Very jealous!!!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

22.5km! 

Had a good laugh on the way back to the house; a guy was out walking his dog (a young beagle) and I passed by them. About 5 seconds later, I looked down to my right and the beagle was happily running alongside me, not a care in the world! "Hey dood, I'm goins with yous!" lol! Good times! :thumbsup:


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Not a good sign.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Hit the road, Jack....

I did, too. And I took the road(s) to the nearest state park and hit some off-road trails. Really mild ones, because the real trails aren't open yet. The trails were good, fast, and firm.

Glad I got out for it (~15mi/ 24k) because tomorrow it's supposed to snow. Somewhere between an inch and a foot. Well that narrows it down!

My bet- storm track will miss to the south, Mpls will get... 3" of slush, gone by Friday. Fat bike outing??


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Got back out for another quick 15 miles last night. The weather was so great I was so lucky to get a solid morning and evening ride in!


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Ok...i just watched what I would consider the perfect MTB trail....which also happened to be ridden on the perfect day. Those vids were a glimpse of "heaven". Very jealous!!!


Agree totally. I've been spoiled with decent weather recently, but I don't have any views like that here in KC. But hey, at least I'm close enough to CO to make a few trips a year for those lovely mountain views and awesome shred.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

On vacation, but I have my road bike with me. Rode 23 miles yesterday down to the beach


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

No ride, but hung out at the bike shop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

But rode yesterday, 70 degrees and sunny, today 32 and 15" of snow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Ok...i just watched what I would consider the perfect MTB trail....which also happened to be ridden on the perfect day. Those vids were a glimpse of "heaven". Very jealous!!!


Yes it was an epic condition day. That was two days ago at 71 degrees. Yesterday the same weather, today not so much. 










We got a foot PLUS overnight and through today. Back up to the 50's tomorrow and through the week. I'll be riding again by Friday I presume. Fat bike delete of course.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We're getting freezing rain/sleet over the next 2 days 

Forecast is sunny and warmer Friday to Sunday. Planning to ride


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> No ride, but hung out at the bike shop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


man, I would be out in that stuff in a second! Calling off work, packing a lunch and going until I couldn't feel my face


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Another awesome day here in KC! Managed to get another set of morning and evening rides in, 42.3 miles total. Should have myself back in commuting shape soon.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

avidthrasher said:


> Another awesome day here in KC! Managed to get another set of morning and evening rides in, 42.3 miles total. Should have myself back in commuting shape soon.


Are those dirt miles?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> After work ride yesterday, woo hooooo..love these long daylight hours. Hit up my local at 71 degrees and perfect dirt. Pretty much the place to myself and the short sleeve jersey weather felt amazing.
> 
> Photos taken at the beginning of video #2.
> 
> ...


Hey, is that the new frame?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Hey, is that the new frame?


Nope! Still running the [original] old one.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Are those dirt miles?


The majority of them. This morning pedaled to the trails, about 3 miles, then did a couple circuits of the trail loop I like which is 7.3 miles for just shy of 15. After work pedaled back out to the trails and did 3 more circuits and pedaled home.

The pedaling to and from is mostly on asphalt though I bump on and off the gravel/foot paths along the way where I can just to dip off the street now and then.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

avidthrasher said:


> The majority of them. This morning pedaled to the trails, about 3 miles, then did a couple circuits of the trail loop I like which is 7.3 miles for just shy of 15. After work pedaled back out to the trails and did 3 more circuits and pedaled home.
> 
> The pedaling to and from is mostly on asphalt though I bump on and off the gravel/foot paths along the way where I can just to dip off the street now and then.


Good job, I'd say you are in shape already.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

avidthrasher said:


> Another awesome day here in KC! Managed to get another set of morning and evening rides in, 42.3 miles total. Should have myself back in commuting shape soon.


Kansas City? Hey, I've seen the Kansas documentary. There's no mountains higher than a groupie on her back with a set of DDs.


----------



## asbock (Mar 24, 2016)

cool stuff


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

horror show! what a week riding in the town called bolton. a town with the multiple goose sculpture that is rusting and probably has goose **** on it.









that's my commute on the singlespeed today. total "heart of darkness" ride...









the singlespeed was coated with ice from the freezing rain for the ride home today. at the place of the usual goose attack (there is a theme here: bolton=goose). the agitated bird couldn't catch me because of it's ponderous mass and it's little web feet on the ice...

there was lulz!

made some notes today also, learning a new craft.



my goal is to reach a new plateau in automobile safety!



anyway, back to the craft...


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Another 20km today; wind picked up on the way back to the house, but the sky sure looked cool! I changed my route up a bit and went up the bypass trail. A lot of tight switch-backy spots (at one point, my bar touched my knee mid pedal stroke!), but I had fun and my coordination on the bike is getting better! Todays ride puts me at just over 300km of riding since January!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

singlesprocket said:


>


First generation child car seat


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We had an ice storm last night. Everything is has a thick coat of ice including trees, trails. lot's of trees and branches are broken in some areas. Warmer temperatures expected tomorrow. Plan to ride tomorrow and inspect the damage.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> First generation child car seat


In Spanish we call that "Porta-Suegra" - Meaning: That's where your Mother In Law rides


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> We had an ice storm last night. Everything is has a thick coat of ice including trees, trails. lot's of trees and branches are broken in some areas. Warmer temperatures expected tomorrow. Plan to ride tomorrow and inspect the damage.
> 
> View attachment 1059363
> 
> ...


Wow!

It looks like Rocket is already inspecting from afar.


----------



## BluePitch (Sep 13, 2009)

No ride today, frame sent back for warranty replacement, after only riding it 6 times. Less than 3 months old. The winter blues have gone deep.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BluePitch said:


> No ride today, frame sent back for warranty replacement, after only riding it 6 times. Less than 3 months old. The winter blues have gone deep.


More details, please.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> We had an ice storm last night. Everything is has a thick coat of ice including trees, trails. lot's of trees and branches are broken in some areas. Warmer temperatures expected tomorrow. Plan to ride tomorrow and inspect the damage.
> 
> View attachment 1059363
> 
> ...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cyclelicious again. 

You have a great season as well


----------



## BluePitch (Sep 13, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> More details, please.


Very boring really......just great customer service from the manufacturer.

My bike developed a clicking noise from the seat tube/seat clamp area. I noticed a discoloration in the carbon so reached out to the manufacturer and they said they would replace. Great customer service on their part. I don't even know what to call the discoloration? I suffer from "cant stand noises from my bike syndrome." The clicking wasn't right. I'm not sure what the discoloration was.....if I had a guess maybe it was carbon resin glue/paste? mold was a little off?

They are taking care of me and that's what's important......unfortunately I have only one bike in my garage so when its down so am I.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

BluePitch said:


> Very boring really......just great customer service from the manufacturer.
> 
> My bike developed a clicking noise from the seat tube/seat clamp area. I noticed a discoloration in the carbon so reached out to the manufacturer and they said they would replace. Great customer service on their part. I don't even know what to call the discoloration? I suffer from "cant stand noises from my bike syndrome." The clicking wasn't right. I'm not sure what the discoloration was.....if I had a guess maybe it was carbon resin glue/paste? mold was a little off?
> 
> They are taking care of me and that's what's important......unfortunately I have only one bike in my garage so when its down so am I.


More details, please.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Rode It's Business Time here in Whistler. Had to push though a couple hundred metres of snow on the access road but the trail was clear.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I rode up Mt Tam today and stopped at Lake Lagunitas for a snack. It hit 75 degrees and was a real pleasant day to ride.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matuchi said:


> I rode up Mt Tam today and stopped at Lake Lagunitas for a snack. It hit 75 degrees and was a real pleasant day to ride.
> 
> View attachment 1059522


No cormorants out there today?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Lovely pic matuchi. I didn't ride today but I went for a hike instead

Planning to ride tomorrow; hopefully most of the snow/ice will have melted


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Quick city jaunt over to visit some friends. In the tiny rain. "Little itty bitty stingin' rain" (not really, just wanted to steal that line from Forrest Gump).

Nice pics all y'all.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

First event of the year ^^ placed 3rd o_0 was playing pace setter for her-indoors - so a nice surprise 

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> No cormorants out there today?


No - they stock lake below it so the Cormorants may of been down there dinning on fresh fish. Here is a shot of the truck getting ready to plant the Trout into Bon Tempe Lake - photo taken the last time I was there when they were stocking the lake.


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

Not sure about today, but yesterday I made it out even though I wasn't feeling super motivated. The weather was a nice schizophrenic mix (the usual CO spring) and it turned out to be a great ride, even though I wasn't at my best.








[/URL]

It hailed softly as I stopped at my turn around point here. This is the Sidewinder trail outside of Delta, CO.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

6.4 miles way too short! My buddy had a hang over so we switched trails and started a bit later. Still awesome back at it again tomorrow.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice little ride on my local SMBA trails today seeing as they're drying out nicely. It was more than a month later last year before they were rideable. I believe my gps says it was May 2nd.
Had to cut it a bit short due to the higher poe pawls I installed not engaging correctly. The assembly grease was a little too thick for the temperature. Remedied that when I got home.
That and with the nasty chest cold I had last week I swear I was coughing up peices of lung.
No pictures today.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, but for only the second time this week. Quick ~14.5 mile ride on the hybrid. 
Weather sucked part of the week, plus I lifted weights 4x, having looked at "glory days" pics as recent as 6yrs ago and realizing just how much muscle I've lost. Not sure I'll be able to maintain that with biking as the predominant obsession, but I started out light and it felt really good with fairly minimal soreness. 
I could feel my mountain bike staring at me accusingly when I came through the basement earlier, though:nonod:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Barman1 said:


> I swear I was coughing up peices of lung.
> No pictures today.


lol, appreciate you not breaking out the camera for that!


----------



## sevenhelmet (Feb 29, 2016)

Got an 8-ish mile mtb ride in today on my favorite trail loop after being out of the country for about a week. Even that short of a ride kicked my butt. Jet lag is worse than a hangover! I did set a PR on one of the climbs though.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I have an attitude problem. I stopped and checked my GPS and saw that I was only a third of the way through a two mile section of trail. I became extremely angry. Then I asked what am I doing out here if I hate it. I had to make myself figure out how to enjoy the day and not be all upset about how much farther I had to go. I actually decided to take the long route to get back to my car. Seems like everything I do I just want to hurry up and get done(my bosses love me for that).


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

Mostly soft pedaled a 10+ mile ride....didn't have my mojo on but still had fun and very thankful to be able to ride..


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah. Had a beautiful ride today.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Ride with kids & ext. family today ^^ bit of a recovery ride... legs still feeling the pump from yesterday's race >.<

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yup, managed to get out tonight to the nashville conservation reserve to look at the astronomical features. mars was out as well as orion and the big dipper...



was not to bad at around -1c (no wind).







the ride back from the https://www.trca.on.ca/dotAsset/211256.pdf



and dinner tonight


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

singlesprocket said:


> yup, managed to get out tonight to the nashville conservation reserve to look at the astronomical features. mars was out as well as orion and the big dipper...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judy didn't eat any of that fish, did she?!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^No


That is Chris' Lithuanian Easter fish


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> ^No
> 
> That is Chris' Lithuanian Easter fish


yes, there is a ritual involved which includes the bagel.


----------



## willdtrout (Jan 14, 2011)

I did get out today. First time out this year. Short ride on the trails but it was a beautiful day. I'm planning on getting out more this year and not letting work get in the way. Think I'll buy a new bike to help me do it!


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

willdtrout said:


> I did get out today. First time out this year. Short ride on the trails but it was a beautiful day. I'm planning on getting out more this year and not letting work get in the way. Think I'll buy a new bike to help me do it!


The biggest motivator-new bike


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> First generation child car seat


Wow! You might be arrested if you let your child ride in that seat today. :nono:


----------



## willdtrout (Jan 14, 2011)

BADDANDY said:


> The biggest motivator-new bike


You're on to me!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, riding with the flu sucks but it wast totally worth it to take my son out for a 13 miles spin in Anadale State Park. He did great for a 12 years old.

Btw. I'll be upgrading that old rockshox pilot with a new xfusion velvet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Got in 13ish miles today on dirt. Lots of couples out riding today. You would have thought it was Valentine's Day.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> Got in 13ish miles today on dirt. Lots of couples out riding today. You would have thought it was Valentine's Day.


Photos or it didn't happen. 

Happy Easter everyone.

Nice photos Chris and Judy.:thumbsup:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Hawg said:


> Got in 13ish miles today on dirt. Lots of couples out riding today. You would have thought it was Valentine's Day.


Yes. It was the same over here. Lots of couples on the trails.


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

Went out for the first ride of the year today. Just a quick loop to get some rust off.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Got to go out yesterday for the first time since my leg injury. It felt REALLY GOOD to get back out on a perfect day! 55 degrees (F), partly cloudy. Albeit I was on my BMX bike riding with my step-daughter while she ran. Was wary that I would re-injure the leg but everything worked fine. PLUS, it was good just to be out, AND to ride my "other baby". A couple more days of BMX on the paved trails and i can hopefully also get back to the dirt.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

So many good rides! Way to go mtb'ers!

The weather was magnificent today. Temps rose to 12c/53f. some snow in shady areas but generally dry. 22.5km /14miles total. We also explored some abandoned buildings and discovered 3 beekeeping stations

a few pics


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Yesterday we rode Port Gamble trails. 16+ miles. The reviews of this place make it sound tame and boring, but it's not. I thought I had hours of tape, but alas, only got one trail filmed. Of course I didn't get my friend's epic fallover.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Took a 43 mile road ride down PCH in San Diego. What a great way to finish up my vacation.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

20+ km ride today w/ Father-in-law ^^ trails hard, dry & fast =)

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Raidmagic (Mar 7, 2016)

Took this pic while out riding Saturday.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Easter morning ride up Mt Tam with my son.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice Stumpy, but please lose the kick stand. He'll get picked on.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

dbhammercycle said:


> Nice Stumpy, but please lose the kick stand. He'll get picked on.


Thanks - I never had a stand on it when it was my bike - but he was used to them on his other bikes and pestered me to put one on for him when he took it over. It's been on for two years now and hasn't caused a problem yet. The bike is a 1996 M2FS Comp that I bought new. Here is how it looked when I gave it to him.


----------



## Raidmagic (Mar 7, 2016)

2ndChance said:


> View attachment 1059696
> Mostly soft pedaled a 10+ mile ride....didn't have my mojo on but still had fun and very thankful to be able to ride..
> View attachment 1059697


Sometimes I wish I had the brains to just take it easy. Sometimes I get into it so much I about kill myself and have to stop. It'd be better to just cruise sometimes.


----------



## qdavison (May 10, 2015)

Went for a ride... Sun, to drizzle, to pouring and windy. Thanks Oregon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

20km trough the city...









Sent from my SM-G350 using Tapatalk


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

The concrete jungle. Nothin' but-


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Tried to.. Took off the front wheel and loaded it up clamped it down and went to the trail head.

Only issue was I left the ****'in front wheel propped up against the side of the garage.:madman:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

...Mark... said:


> Tried to.. Took off the front wheel and loaded it up clamped it down and went to the trail head.
> 
> Only issue was I left the ****'in front wheel propped up against the side of the garage.:madman:


The important question is: Was it there when you got back?


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Yup. I'm fortunate in that I live in a nice area, but no ride. By time I doubled back I wouldn't have had time to go back out with evening traffic and get my kids after school. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

...Mark... said:


> Tried to.. Took off the front wheel and loaded it up clamped it down and went to the trail head.
> 
> Only issue was I left the ****'in front wheel propped up against the side of the garage.:madman:


It happened to me with the helmet and shoes a few times. Upsetting.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

HTR4EVR said:


> It happened to me with the helmet and shoes a few times. Upsetting.


upsetting is an understatement when you factor in drive time etc.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I left a whole bike rack behind one time. And, it wasn't there when I got back.


----------



## Slowdownhill (Oct 20, 2015)

Perspective: At least you did not drive over the wheel with a truck. Not that I have ever done that.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

6.7 Miles around the hood on the Rail Trail, didn't have time to go to the trail but it was nice to get on saddle. Beautiful Morning in SoCal :thumbsup:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Ir was beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

I rode today 6.75 miles, easy ride.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup!! Couple hours and there was a newbie involved ^^ 

looks like we may have another hooked!! =)

________________________________________________
I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yep, just ride


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

Quick 10 on pavement last night...10+ on the dirt this am...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

That looks like a Texas Image.


----------



## Raidmagic (Mar 7, 2016)

Rain and crappy weather coming in. Got in a quick ride on one of my favorite trails. Muddy end but a blast.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I got to ride today...on my brand NEW BIKE!!!! My Krampus finally came in, AND my leg is healed enough to not Worry me. It was AWESOME!!

Perfect weather - 44degrees F and sunny. Trails were perfectly muddy

Fresh out of the bike shop!!! Thanks to Baer Wheels in C-bus Ohio for a GREAT EXPERIENCE with the whole process








On the car with "The Old Guy". 








Beautiful day to ride...








First ever dirt. Now he is home!!!








The "Swamp"...this area is always wet...today, about 3" of muck...AWESOME!








The Knards were cutting through everything! Happy to be dirty...here with Swamp Juice








more Swamp Juice








It isn't a good ride if there is no dirt








Rode a total of about 12 miles between 2 different local trails, plus about 10 miles of pavement learning the new gears and getting my leg ready for it's first trail ride since I got hurt. Great way to usher in Spring!!

(Noob question...how do you get the pics to all be the correct orientation? They are all the right direction on my computer...)


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> That looks like a Texas Image.


Yes sir! The blue bonnets are out


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

Escorted my wife on a ride to her office to show her it's doable. She loved it and may bike commute. 


Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking out from inside an old mine entrance:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I got to ride today...on my brand NEW BIKE!!!! My Krampus finally came in, AND my leg is healed enough to not Worry me. It was AWESOME!!
> 
> Perfect weather - 44degrees F and sunny. Trails were perfectly muddy
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new bike... looks like you got dirty!

Sorry I can't answer your pic posting question 

But sometimes orientation can be interesting!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It snowed a few cms last night... but we're still planning to ride today.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

We're having a feast today in NC with about 80 riders learning on how to go over obstacles and taken turn without losing most of the speeds and how to do some willies then we'll be riding for about 2 hours on some local trails which have some nasty hills then it's hamburgers/hotdogs so it should be a great day even though the temperature will be only in the 50's but sunny.

Forgot to mentioned that REI will be there sponsoring the feast and instructing us, Thanks REI.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Not today but Thursday n Friday.
Did Sedona!!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

cyclelicious said:


> Congrats on your new bike... looks like you got dirty!
> 
> Sorry I can't answer your pic posting question
> 
> ...


Very nice pic. A perception smasher. Cool.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

HTR4EVR said:


> Very nice pic. A perception smasher. Cool.


Nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> After work ride yesterday, woo hooooo..love these long daylight hours. Hit up my local at 71 degrees and perfect dirt. Pretty much the place to myself and the short sleeve jersey weather felt amazing.
> 
> Photos taken at the beginning of video #2.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, love how you dance with your bike in the first video.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Nash04 said:


> We're having a feast today in NC with about 80 riders learning on how to go over obstacles and taken turn without losing most of the speeds and how to do some willies then we'll be riding for about 2 hours on some local trails which have some nasty hills then it's hamburgers/hotdogs so it should be a great day even though the temperature will be only in the 50's but sunny.
> 
> Forgot to mentioned that REI will be there sponsoring the feast and instructing us, Thanks REI.


Where at in NC?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Hahaha, love how you dance with your bike in the first video.


That's not a dance, it's a patented DJ panoramic. 

I like to give the viewers some narration of the days ride.


----------



## willdtrout (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes I did, and it was the third time this week which I'm pretty sure matches my total for all of last year


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Rode along the course cheering my NICA kids (I coach) during their race today. Part of it went under the space shuttle in the Space and Rocket Center in Huntsville, AL. Definitely the coolest race course I've ever been on!


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Yesterday 14 miles of twisting and turning with a coupe of buds. Double the amount of twisty you see in red as my camera skills are a work in progress.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

alphajaguars said:


> Where at in NC?


Durham, Did Little River Park and had a great time.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Brrrr, snow and temps in the teens again this week.
Back on the trainer again till next week.
Boo, wish this season would make up its mind.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Barman1 said:


> Brrrr, snow and temps in the teens again this week.


Clear and sunny all weekend with morning temps in low 60's and afternoons in mid-70's. Miles and miles with smiles.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> Clear and sunny all weekend with morning temps in low 60's and afternoons in mid-70's. Miles and miles with smiles.


Thanks for reminding me that I've got to move. :madman:
Waaaaay overdue for a permanent change of scenery.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Barman1 said:


> Brrrr, snow and temps in the teens again this week.
> Back on the trainer again till next week.
> Boo, wish this season would make up its mind.





Cleared2land said:


> Clear and sunny all weekend with morning temps in low 60's and afternoons in mid-70's. Miles and miles with smiles.





Barman1 said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I've got to move. :madman:
> Waaaaay overdue for a permanent change of scenery.


It's been in the mid 60's to low 70's here as well for a week or so. Smiles and smiles of miles.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Gorgeous in SoCal yesterday..at CHSP East


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Still Beautiful this morning  Bonelli


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We got snow. Blame the Polar Vortex ... it's April, I'm confused.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

^ Hahahaha! Exactly!

Snowflakes-- just flurries-- but snowflakes here in Minny. Yech! Went to go out for a ride today with the day off work. Got about 10 blocks. Under-dressed for it. Sonofa! Turned around and decided to putz around with some home projects. I'm determined to get out. So I will. But it'll take more than cargo pants and a lightweight jacket.

OH. And then, since I'm a baseball fan, I decided to flip on the radio as I did other stuff. Rain delay in Baltimore. Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!

I'm gonna have to bundle up like this--


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Nash04 said:


> Durham, Did Little River Park and had a great time.


Never ridden there. I have been to Crabtree last year. Should make it down there agin this year for the 6 hour.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Had a great ride out at Fort Ord on my new bike! Perfect day for riding and I love my bike!!!

Sorry no more trail pics, too busy enjoying the ride!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

At inspiration point in Angwin California. Sweet short ride with friends and family.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

More inspiration point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

^ Whoa! Is that a Monet?

It finally warmed up here as the sun came out and I decided to find some trails to ride my 'Riginal Rigid on-


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> We got snow. Blame the Polar Vortex ... it's April, I'm confused.
> 
> View attachment 1061826


I am jealous!!!

I am sort of hoping it will be like that when we come up in June...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

AthleticAL said:


> ^ Whoa! Is that a Monet?
> 
> It finally warmed up here as the sun came out and I decided to find some trails to ride my 'Riginal Rigid on-


dude...those look like the trails around here (Ohio) this past week. Lots of good mudding (where appropriate. The groomed/officially kept trails are all closed, but the back-country and local/yokel trails are always open...)...there would be about 9 miles of decent trail...and then a "river crossing" that is not normally there


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Yah, some of the trails 'round here were just beginning to open. And then today it rained so I have still yet to hit the official trails. Those shots are taken from near to the Mississippi River. It IS muddy down there in spots. I was amazed that I kept my feet dry with those skinny tires. Fat tires (and I have some) would've been more adept down there. But sometimes I prefer the challenge, anyways. That, and riding my fat bike the 3-4 miles on-road to get to this spot is anti-enjoyable.

No ride for me today. Weather was cold and gray. Maybe tomorrow I'll give the gray skies the finger and go anyways...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I am jealous!!!
> 
> I am sort of hoping it will be like that when we come up in June...


I'm hoping for good weather for your trip


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

AthleticAL said:


> ^ Whoa! Is that a Monet?
> 
> It finally warmed up here as the sun came out and I decided to find some trails to ride my 'Riginal Rigid on-


The ******* Yacht Club is just around the corner!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

AthleticAL said:


> ^ Whoa! Is that a Monet?


I've been to his house and neither the garden nor the lily pond looked anything like that.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

It was a beautiful day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

I almost did. Tomorrow it is for sure.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I did a 16.5 mile ride up Mt Tam - lots of things blooming now.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> I'm hoping for good weather for your trip


Yeah. I just don't want it to be hot. I wouldn't even care about some rain, but just no heat and humidity.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice beautiful Spring pics.

I put on my boots and took the fat bike down for some muckin' but my ride was cut short when my pedal body actually came off of the spindle! Fortunately, it didn't lead to a crash. More just a WTF moment 'til I realized what happened. Interesting trying to get back up out of the valley and all the way back home with a free floating pedal (I put it back on the spindle but didn't have a socket to secure the nut back on). It came off another half-dozen times, but at least none of these took me by surprise. So, that was... interesting?

Blame my bike mechanic. (umm, that'd be me).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Yeah. I just don't want it to be hot. I wouldn't even care about some rain, but just no heat and humidity.


First things first...


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Doing a little photo shoot with the County communications staff for a tourism video.

Was too beat from work to do much more than style shots. lol


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

#lovelyspringweather -










Some day, warmer days will come.

Don't stop believin'


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

not today, been sick :nonod:

though looking forward to ride tomorrow


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Not today, it rained all day.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

Rode for a few hours , average temp 36 and raining .took a hour to feel my finger tips .


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

blacksheep5150 said:


> Rode for a few hours , average temp 36 and raining .took a hour to feel my finger tips .


awesome blacksheep51!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Rained all day, slight chance of rain tomorrow. Rain or shine, I'm going to be on the trails


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

terrasmak said:


> Rained all day, slight chance of rain tomorrow. Rain or shine, I'm going to be on the trails


Same predicament. 
I have to decide on where to ride because 
My local trail will be unridable
By morning.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

LaloKera said:


> Same predicament.
> I have to decide on where to ride because
> My local trail will be unridable
> By morning.
> ...


Hit up a paved canyon road.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Hit up a paved canyon road.


Oh heck, nothing comes to mind. 
Was thinking a graveled fire road somewhere.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

LaloKera said:


> Oh heck, nothing comes to mind.
> Was thinking a graveled fire road somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I'd help you out, but I don't know your hood.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

singlesprocket said:


> awesome blacksheep51!


I'm East Bay Area.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

LaloKera said:


> I'm East Bay Area.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


China Camp comes to mind even though it's about a 45 minute drive.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Yup, 25 miles on the Olympic Discovery Trail-Adventure Route.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Raidmagic (Mar 7, 2016)

Ran into these guys (girls?) yesterday. They were less than 100' from me. I stopped and got my phone out and took these shots. Really cool. They just sat there and watched me. I pushed my bike out of the area as to not spook them. It was a great day to boot.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Got to ride both days this weekend. Would post pics, but every time I do, they are turned sideways for some reason. (Any tech people know how to fix this?)

Both days were perfect riding weather....35-40F, intervals of beautiful crisp blue skies and then snow. Trail private) was perfectly muddy. My new Krampus is getting dirtier and dirtier. Got about a total of 20 miles in. On Friday, I hit the bike park with my step-son for some BMX as well....wow am I rusty in that world!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I rode today (approx 20km) and helped with flagging and trail maintenance (8km) with my SO and friends. It was cold and snowing, but it was good to be out


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> I rode today (approx 20km) and helped with flagging and trail maintenance (8km) with my SO and friends. It was cold and snowing, but it was good to be out


I just joined NEMBA. I really like the idea of going out and doing trail work-I hope I follow through and actually do it.

I wore my fitbit to work today. I walked seven and three quarter miles. I could not figure out why driving a truck was so much harder than driving a bus. DUH.

Always love your pictures!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Great ride today, little bit of standing water in places, little bit if mud, scattered showers as we rode . Best part, cacti were blooming


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Amazing ride today. A 12 mile total on a chunk fest of a trail. 62 degrees and cloudy kept me going to beat the rain.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Amazing ride today. A 12 mile total on a chunk fest of a trail. 62 degrees and cloudy kept me going to beat the rain.


Nice picture, and the bike is lookin' good.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

misterbill said:


> I just joined NEMBA. I really like the idea of going out and doing trail work-I hope I follow through and actually do it.
> 
> I wore my fitbit to work today. I walked seven and three quarter miles. I could not figure out why driving a truck was so much harder than driving a bus. DUH.
> 
> Always love your pictures!


Thanks Mr B! As much as I love to ride, I also enjoy contributing to trail work.

There's always work to do on the trail. 








And things to see. Oh look I found a bone


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> Thanks Mr B! As much as I love to ride, I also enjoy contributing to trail work.
> 
> There's always work to do on the trail.


For some reason, someone cut notches out of two sides of trees on the Water Company property, looks like about ten years ago. There are hundreds of them, all dead. I saw the NEMBA people out on the trail(actually Easter Sunday). I asked them if it would be okay to cut out a tree I saw that fell across the trail(the one they built last year). I was toying with the idea of buying a cordless chainsaw. Didn't occur to me to get a handsaw. I do not recognize the saw in the picture. Can you recommend a good type of saw to cart around in the woods? I am also going to have to get a backpack. I have been stubborn about that idea for some reason.



cyclelicious said:


> And things to see. Oh look I found a bone


 LOL


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*To the POaky Amazon*

Took Folsom Crossing to the POak Amazon, dam to the left, prison to the right.

Great trail condits and Zombie like Poison Oak, kept coming, grasping, scratching, itching....

































PNW-like in EDH


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ all that springness.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

misterbill said:


> For some reason, someone cut notches out of two sides of trees on the Water Company property, looks like about ten years ago. There are hundreds of them, all dead. I saw the NEMBA people out on the trail(actually Easter Sunday). I asked them if it would be okay to cut out a tree I saw that fell across the trail(the one they built last year). I was toying with the idea of buying a cordless chainsaw. Didn't occur to me to get a handsaw. I do not recognize the saw in the picture. Can you recommend a good type of saw to cart around in the woods? I am also going to have to get a backpack. I have been stubborn about that idea for some reason.
> 
> LOL


I use a Silky Bigboy. They call it a pruning saw but I've cut some pretty big trees out of the trail with it. It is reasonably light, comes with a nice scabbard, and cuts through wood amazingly easily.

BIGBOY 2000 Extra Large Teeth | Silky Saws


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Uggh between the rain and Mom @ hospital no chance to ride in a full week  But I've enjoyed all your pictures though.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

ghood said:


> I use a Silky Bigboy. They call it a pruning saw but I've cut some pretty big trees out of the trail with it. It is reasonably light, comes with a nice scabbard, and cuts through wood amazingly easily.
> 
> BIGBOY 2000 Extra Large Teeth | Silky Saws


yes that's the one. Thanks for responding ghood!

no ride today but the good news is that the weather forecast is looking good this week


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Rode this afternoon after work. Had a good Solo Run!!


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I rode Saturday and Sunday but like many guys my age, we get injured sleeping. Walk up Saturday morning with a stiff shoulder right behind the scapula. Rode anyway for two days but shouldn't. Today I had the shocks serviced so it was a good reason to not rode. Neck is still pretty stiff. Affects your balance.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Old Gardiner Road, Yellowstone National Park

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

A beautiful morning in Napa Valley.










[URL]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160413/ba230dfbab1ebdbd35801d65de4cb64a.jpg[/URL][/
IMG]

[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160413/97b6e88b1843073fc451edb053472293.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HTR4EVR, do you carry a fine California Merlot in your Camelbak? 

Nice shots!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> HTR4EVR, do you carry a fine California Merlot in your Camelbak?
> 
> Nice shots!


Thanks. Pure water and my iPhone 6. I do like Navarro's.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

YESSSS! I haven't been able to ride for 3 weeks due to some unusual mid-back problems(as opposed to my usual chronic low back problems), and it may have been a little too soon, but...oh, my.
I recently added a bottomless token to the fork for better small bump compliance without bottoming out on bigger hits, doubled the engagement of my DT hubs right before being out of it for those 3 weeks, plus went tubeless with new tires while I was off. I must have done something right, because everything really came together beautifully. 
I've ridden the same little local loop over a hundred times in the past few years, and literally know every inch of it, but have never carved it up like this. Never rolled through some of the sections, particularly the downhills, this fast, and never had this much fun.
I was running around like a little kid, dashing back up short descents while carrying the bike and doing them over and over, making goofy little videos, and giggling like an idiot. It felt wonderful to ride again, and especially with the bike suddenly seeming like it's really dialed in for me. 
I can already see that I'll be back at the chiropractor, if not the massage therapist, tomorrow, but what a blast!

















'Course it might have been the new grips that made all the difference, *DJ*!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ ride therapy


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Well, it was yesterday after dinner I had a good ride. I was surprised how many people were out yesterday after 7 PM. I was at the same trail on Sat. afternoon and it wasn't as crowded. Yesterday it was overcast with a chance of rain. I had a good 9 mile ride.


----------



## streem26 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi everyone .Spring came and its so wonderfull -last month I ride every day


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got in a sunset ride.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I rode to work this morning and some ding dong jogging on the street dodged left just as I was passing him. Crashed. Now my shoulder and neck are very stiff. Physio tomorrow.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

No..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Not today. I was recovering from yesterday. Finally really getting back to riding after a while.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep.... hope to get another one in in a day or two :woohoo:

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

someoldfart said:


> I rode to work this morning and some ding dong jogging on the street dodged left just as I was passing him. Crashed. Now my shoulder and neck are very stiff. Physio tomorrow.


You didn't happen to verbally say "on your left" and he moved left, did you? It's a common thing for startled hikers or joggers to respond wrong from that command.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You didn't happen to verbally say "on your left" and he moved left, did you? It's a common thing for startled hikers or joggers to respond wrong from that command.


No. He was running consistently next to the parked cars on the right and I had moved to the left side of the lane to pass him. And he had ear buds in so I don't know if he would have heard anything. I did not. Expect him to suddenly dart left. Oh well. It was an accident. I'll be fine soon enough. But I am riding a city street. Open to cars but a designated bike route so really only local traffic. There are sidewalks on both sides of the street. I guess runners like the open space of the road because I see runners on the street often enough along this route.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

29er4ever said:


> Got in a sunset ride.
> View attachment 1064039


That is quite possibly one of the most beautiful pictures I have ever seen!!! Total bike and nature Zen. I have never had any desire to go west, but this might change that....


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

29er4ever said:


> Got in a sunset ride.
> View attachment 1064039


Where is this? Something about the desert..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> That is quite possibly one of the most beautiful pictures I have ever seen!!! Total bike and nature Zen. I have never had any desire to go west, but this might change that....





LaloKera said:


> Where is this? Something about the desert..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


You two need to follow 29er4ever around this forum. Every photo he takes has a similar look.

Quite amazing work I must say.

Thanks 29er4ever for the constant inspirational photography. Keep them coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

It's to ****ing windy today!


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It's to ****ing windy today!


I hear you.
I've bailed on rides when it's windy. I get a little nervous when I hear trees and limbs dropping everywhere.
Last season I was riding a familiar trail and heard a tree drop behind me and when I doubled back there was a sizeable maple right on the trail. 30 seconds sooner and I would have been a goner.

I just got back from ride 1 of 2 for today.
A little bloody from flats attacks. Not too bad though. Picked up some bad habits as usual over the winter being a trainer jockey. Foot position is terrible till I get a few scars.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Zip! To the post office before work. Should be PLENTY of time-- (only to stand around in line for 20 minutes grumble, grumble...)--
then back on the bike to go the opposite direction and make it back to work--

in the nick of time! #hotlap #breathinghard #nottalkinaboutsexeither

Hey! Spring has sprung 'round here. Much delayed, but the lovely weather is here. I have ventured some off-road. AAAANND, I'm keeping my eyes peeled for edible fungi. (see pg. 1 of this thread for some of SS's brilliant examples). I'll post pics when/if I find some.

Rejoice! rejoice! for the off-roader trails are open once again!! Knobby tires re-unite with your favorite medium!!


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Went to Country Park in Greensboro this morning and rode some great switchbacks until I puncture my rear tire on the sidewall and didn't have my tube with me so had to walk back about 3/4 mile, the ride was great and the walk was pleasant since there were some young ladies jogging


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Keep me coming. :thumbsup:


WTF!? Wrong forum.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> WTF!? Wrong forum.


So glad it's not my forum. lol


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> WTF!? Wrong forum.


That's exactly where my mind went when I read that. 
I just didn't want to say anything.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DJ just has a special place in his heart for bicycles.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

I was out today for a shorty. Had to get in a couple of miles on my newest build up (finished last night) for a shakedown. Snow coming for the weekend....Fruita trip planned for Wednesday.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Down by the reeeeva after werk-








Mixed it up a little with the looser sand, too. I have a feeling my legs will remind me tomorrow...


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

No riding for me today, but should get a couple road rides over the weekend. Next weekend will be a MTB ride again

I did do some training with my future riding buddies. Mina learned how to start off on her bike today 



__ https://www.facebook.com/len.novak/posts/10206113141853594



Then Grayson, holy crap, 2.5 year old and actually rode his bike today. First time , no training wheels



__ https://www.facebook.com/len.novak/posts/10206113137293480


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

LaloKera said:


> Where is this? Something about the desert..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


San Tan Mountain Regional Park, Queen Creek, AZ (Phoenix area)


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

29er4ever said:


> San Tan Mountain Regional Park, Queen Creek, AZ (Phoenix area)


Don't know bout your bike skills but photography skills are great.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I did a short ride in the forest near me, now upgraded to a National Monument.

Hogee's Loop Video - Pinkbike


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Took a roadie friend of mine out into the woods and hit up my favorite trails with my Jeni and friend Rick. I let Chris, my roadie friend, ride my Tracer and I rode my old Norco Sight. He doesn't have a modern mountain bike yet. I guess I shouldn't be surprised he could keep up on the climbs but he was fast on the descent too! He claimed he was scared as hell but he cleared every rock garden and was jumping off everything he could find. :skep: Never underestimate those lycra folks. LOL

I didn't have time for photos other than a group shot in the parking lot. I just ran the GoPro.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hawg said:


> I did a short ride in the forest near me, now upgraded to a National Monument.
> 
> Hogee's Loop Video - Pinkbike


Beautiful trail!


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

*Riverside*

Riverside rooty flowing singletrack with one of my brood. A good day.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

just did a quick road ride on my mountain bike, 7 miles and 1000 ft of climbing. All those cars scraping by me made me again realize why I stick to the trails


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

The weather was so nice today that I decided to ride again.

Saturday's Ride Video - Pinkbike


----------



## hiphopopotamus (Feb 8, 2016)

Heck yes I rode today! It was glorious.

Feeling very lucky to be able to get out there in the sunshine and play. Hope everyone's having as good a day as I am.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Yep. Tried my favourite easy ride but there is still snow up higher so I could not ride the entire trail. That's OK though because I am still nursing a stiff neck and bruised ribs. Light rain fell the entire time. Very quiet and pleasant.


----------



## ajcjr (Jan 5, 2011)

Rode today for the first time in a few years, picked up a 15 Anthem SX 27.5, my first FS and love it. To top the day off took my 11 yr old out first his first ever ride and he loved it as well!! May go again tomorrow!


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Yep Rode today but forgot to take any pictures. The weather here in socal was just amazing today, Not hot, not cold but JUSSSST Right!!! Seriously it was a great ride today!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

ajcjr said:


> Rode today for the first time in a few years, picked up a 15 Anthem SX 27.5, my first FS and love it. To top the day off took my 11 yr old out first his first ever ride and he loved it as well!! May go again tomorrow!


hey! that is awesome ajcjr! thanks for posting up on "did you ride today?" ...


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Took a break from studying (in grad school), to take the Surly on an old rail trail. Not the m most exciting ride, but I grinned the entire time.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Muirenn i always enjoy a steel hardtail ride... ride on and build trail!


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

singlesprocket said:


> Muirenn i always enjoy a steel hardtail ride... ride on and build trail!


That made me smile, too! Ride on!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

awesome, got out for a ride today with my honey









below this picture we are naked









it warmed up...









there is a bit of a drug problem in these parts...









the surveillance tower in bolton...









my beer pick for tonight!


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like you both a great time!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep... great ride w/ great company 

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I rode yesterday and plan to head out again today

Last weekend it was so cold I had to wear a toque under my helmet... this weekend I'm in shorts!









a bit of colour 








The ramps have just sprouted... should be ready for picking next weekend


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Muirenn said:


> Took a break from studying (in grad school), to take the Surly on an old rail trail. Not the m most exciting ride, but I grinned the entire time.


Riding will make you smarter 

How To Boost Brain Function With Exercise | Outside Online


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> I rode yesterday and plan to head out again today
> 
> Last weekend it was so cold I had to wear a toque under my helmet... this weekend I'm in shorts!


So good to see you riding in something other than polar conditions! 


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ In just a few days temps went from -4c to 20c... [smiles]


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Riding will make you smarter
> 
> How To Boost Brain Function With Exercise | Outside Online


Yeah, but concussions can cancel that out


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> I rode yesterday and plan to head out again today
> 
> Last weekend it was so cold I had to wear a toque under my helmet... this weekend I'm in shorts!
> 
> ...


Glad to see that you are experiencing warmer temps.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

We rode our local trail yesterday but we're admittedly worn out from the previous days riding. Regardless, we made the best of it. This trail has no rocks. There is one pile of rocks at the very end that some folks ride over. They look sketchy at first so I didn't ride over them on my first 2 trips. Subsequent trips I found out they are a piece of cake. Jeni finally got around to rolling over them so I had to take pictures.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Spend the morning jogging with the kids as they rode, spent the afternoon on the road bike. Next weekend I'll take the Mtb out again.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

17 miles of pure bliss..


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Yesterday a quick 13.5 mile workout ride on my way to spend the weekend at my friend's house 2 hours drive away. Finally a 10am ride above 50°!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet ride today. The forest was alive!

Frogs talking, toads in holes


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My friends and I did a 6 mile super technical loop this morning. Took us about 55 minutes. Ended up doing it twice. 
First time there with my new 29+ wheels. What a great ride.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I did indeed ride today. Today's oldfart riding tip: don't ride with a 17 year old when you are pushing 60. Jesus that was hard.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Was at Sea Otter Classic watching these guys do some downhill. Stopped in san Jose to hit Sierra Vista all down. 
Long day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Snake Muesl (Apr 17, 2005)

*Hike-a-bike*

We rode a lot. We also hiked a lot.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes I did. Took my son to some sweet narrow single tracks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Sweet ride today. The forest was alive!
> 
> Frogs talking, toads in holes
> 
> View attachment 1064569


Toads! Yee! Haha


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Super wore out from riding so much this last week. Did a short 6 mile loop exploring a section of Pioneer Trail we've never ridden. Love the rooty section.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

rode this yesterday: (I still don't know why the pics get turned sideways...any help?)

My original MTB....1988 Mongoose Californian Pro. All original parts except tires, seat post and brake pads...
































my step-son is learning to BMX, so I thought I better get back on it if I am gonna hang...man I am rusty...and old


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

At the top of Anguish Hill










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HTR4EVR said:


> At the top of Anguish Hill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks more like Heaven than Anguish to me...


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I think after this week of riding every day after work it's time to find some dirt paths this next weekend for us to ride.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

I rode Old Gardiner Rd here in Yellowstone, 8.5 miles and 1300 ft of climbing. Thank goodness for the wind blowing at my back on the way back up (you go down first then climb back up) it made it much easier


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Did just shy of 24 km tonight; Tight switchbacks uphill are the new favorite part of my ride, lol. Found a brand new shiny red reflector on the trail (my exact thoughts were "OOOOOH! A RED SHINY THING!"), so it was a profitable ride as well! A few deer and closer to the house, tons of frogs croaking away. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 29, 2015)

Heading out today for 2 hours of technical single track. Yesterday I had myself a little crash...what's happening is as I get "better at this" I'm starting to hit jumps/drops/etc. I think I might stop doing that - I find that I hit them right about 80% of the time - and this is something you really need to hit right 100% of the time. Got very lucky yesterday...rode real fast over a foot bridge, had the bike at a slight angle, decided to launch off the end of it (nothing big, just 8 inches or so of a drop), but I was going so fast and crooked that I landed "funny". Knew it was going bad when I was heading about 2 feet away from where I was intending...front tire landed squarely on a rock...I went flying over the bars...tire burped out all the air. And I jogged out. Was lucky I wasn't taken out on a stretcher...a day after they found me.

My tires are going to stay on the ground if I can help it from now on.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Doublebase said:


> I find that I hit them right about 80% of the time - and this is something you really need to hit right 100% of the time.


Ok, just work on improving your probability. if you're ok 80% of the time, you hit them wrong 20% of the time. One out of five attempts go wrong. You have room for improvement.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode yesterday and the day before, my first trail rides on my new Instinct. 
This thing is very fast, but I don't think it is quite dialed. I'm going to buy some new grippier tires, lower the PSI in the tires, play with air pressure in the shock, and just try to get used to the descending feel so I can lean into corners, turn earlier, and just shred.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Sweet ride today. The forest was alive!
> 
> Frogs talking, toads in holes
> 
> ...


That's a momma toad in her den having little toads. Spring is here.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Rode some bison trails today for a short loop. Saw one bison, about 40 pronghorn, and two fresh elk carcuses along to way, it was a fun little loop with meandering hilltop single track and some gnarly rock sections thrown in. The Hightower 27+ handled it all with ease including the washed out gravely and rocky climbs. Of course the after ride beer and chips n' salsa were in order


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode again today, and practiced a few trials skills on my Instinct. Track stands (as always), stoppies, wheelies, and I did my first bunnyhop on the new bike. All in all great fun and I can't wait to practice more and ride on some fast flow trails. 

Now I'm starting to enjoy this bike more


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I rode again today, and practiced a few trials skills on my Instinct. Track stands (as always), stoppies, wheelies, and I did my first bunnyhop on the new bike. All in all great fun and I can't wait to practice more and ride on some fast flow trails.
> 
> Now I'm starting to enjoy this bike more


Awesome, glad to see the weather cleared up for ya! 1 week w/out ridding for me (life).... hoping to head out tomorrow and for sure this weekend.


----------



## Goose01 (Dec 13, 2015)

I rode yesterday and today. Perfect weather for being outside!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ride daily


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yup, squeezed out a ride today through the industrial landscape of bolton and back again over the railroad tracks. the geese seemed occupied and did not attack today. stopped by my LBS to see how the build was going. almost done! a few more nugs and the "jones" rolls


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

I had an hour to ride after work before I had to pick up my kids from daycare. 

I went home, loaded up the bike and all my gear; drove to the trail, unloaded my bike, put my gear in the bed of my truck, sat on my tail gate, took off my sandals and realized I left my shoes sitting in the garage. Complete Devastation!!


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

12.5 mile workout ride in very warm 85° heat in the PNW at 4pm. Started sweating bullets as soon as I got back to the van at 5pm. Damn that felt good.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

I got 13.3 single tracking with almost a 1000ft of elevation ..easy ride , but always feel better after I get out


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

riding4life said:


> I had an hour to ride after work before I had to pick up my kids from daycare.
> 
> I went home, loaded up the bike and all my gear; drove to the trail, unloaded my bike, put my gear in the bed of my truck, sat on my tail gate, took off my sandals and realized I left my shoes sitting in the garage. Complete Devastation!!


Atleast when you forget your helmet, you can still get off an easy ride. Damn!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes I did. It was siiiiick. This place is like a singletrack buffet.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

LaloKera said:


> Atleast when you forget your helmet, you can still get off an easy ride. Damn!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Yeah for a few minutes I thought about going easy in my sandals, but figure it was probable better to not risk having my toes sheered off by the chain, sprocket or rocks on the trail.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

First "real" ride after doing a total of 7 miles in almost 4 weeks. Took it easy, avoided climbs that'd have me out of the saddle for long, and wore a back support. Lower back didn't hurt much, and the middle and upper parts that I've been having lots of trouble with didn't spasm or knot up, so maybe I'm good to go.
Just 12.9 miles, so it was over by the time my juices got flowing, but it fired me up to get back at it on a regular basis. 
Lots of wildlife today. No snakes or deer, but squirrels everywhere. Did two loops of a short side trail, and disturbed a large spotted owl who took flight both times. Also got "bluff charged" by a goose before even starting. Wish I had a video of that. He flew from across the lake when I stopped, then came after me when I got back on the bike, and hovered in midair just a few feet above me before going back to the water.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. 8.8 miles today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

2 rides today.
I've got a nasty cold, trying to sweat this one out.
3 days of multiple rides and this one doesn't want to quit. Couch tomorrow maybe.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Worked in the field all day but worked up enough energy to check out our trails. Trying to keep up with my friends on their tandem should be easy but it's not. They are warriors. So I only had time for 1 photo. Haha


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Yep....Horsethief...Rustlers...Joe's Ridge. Back to 18 Road tomorrow.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Yes I did a very boring 3 miles around a 1/4 track trying to loose some weight and rebuild my endurance same thing i've been doing every day since sunday when I took her out for the first time in a few years. In 6 days shell be as good as new and no more excuses i'm gonna get dirty I got miles of trails steps from my door and I will learn em all. New cassettes, crank, derailleur and more arrive then I get my tools/stands tomorrow.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Bahamut2119 said:


> Yes I did a very boring 3 miles around a 1/4 track trying to loose some weight and rebuild my endurance same thing i've been doing every day since sunday when I took her out for the first time in a few years. In 6 days shell be as good as new and no more excuses i'm gonna get dirty I got miles of trails steps from my door and I will learn em all. New cassettes, crank, derailleur and more arrive then I get my tools/stands tomorrow.


Good for you. Keep at it!


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

JCWages said:


> Good for you. Keep at it!


Will do i was 230 lbs 3 months ago smoking 1 pack a day drinking 4 liters of soda a day now i'm 200 lbs i have 4 smokes left then i'm done and i drink no more than a 20oz every few days if that. I ride 3 miles a day try to walk at least 1-2 miles and 5 days a week do about 20 min of cardio workouts.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Bahamut2119 said:


> Will do i was 230 lbs 3 months ago smoking 1 pack a day drinking 4 liters of soda a day now i'm 200 lbs i have 4 smokes left then i'm done and i drink no more than a 20oz every few days if that. I ride 3 miles a day try to walk at least 1-2 miles and 5 days a week do about 20 min of cardio workouts.


Congratulations for improving your health. Keep going and celebrating every small victory with a ride.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No riding since Sunday (but I did run and lifted  ) Planning to ride Saturday and Sunday.

Congrats to everyone above for getting out this week


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No riding but a little morning run just before the rain. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Not yet, but I adjusted the front derailiur on my daughter's bike. Heading out later to meet my wife for margaritas


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Heading out later to meet my wife for margaritas


Then ride.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Need to climb this....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yep, recovering from back issues. Today is 8 days in a row of riding. It's been a long time since I've gotten out that many in a row, not since last June. Back is feeling good after a ride and core workout yesterday. Did a short easy ride today. I'll do a lil longer one tomorrow and a core workout again. 
Keeping it rolling.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Just got back from a nice windy ride, time to clean up and bring the kids out riding on their bikes


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

13miles :thumbsup: Perfect weather


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

*Maiden Voyage*

The day began wet and cloudy, as I headed out to my LBS to pick up my new frame + wheelset. But the skies parted and we went out early afternoon. I got my youngest boy on a 24" bike today for the first time, swapping out a shorter stem, my eldest is clearing sections he hasn't in the past. And I got to try (27.5") carbon wheels and tubeless tires for the first time. Made an old/familiar trail fun again, I laughed at the wet roots and rolled on through. Had to keep slowing down as dog walkers and their pets were around many corners. This is going to be a good year...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Hell Yeah!!

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

*april 23 2016*

why yes i did ride today... had to do some weights and running this morning.









visit the prince shrine.









had some vegan eats... soup was awesome! and rode some trail.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ it was a super fun day


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

14 miles on this dragon..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Raidmagic (Mar 7, 2016)

Didn't get any pics today. Just at 8 miles on the trails. Would have liked longer but oh well.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

20 miles this morning.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

singlesprocket said:


> View attachment 1065774


7 out of 10 ride meals, I will eat a carnitas burrito with all the things inside. It's so big, it's literally a pre- and post- ride meal. I have not weighed it, but I think one half of the burrito is about a 1/2lb in my pack.

And with the Tapatio I'm sweating before the ride even starts!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I did 18 miles with my friends this morning and then about 5 miles with my son. 
Son's starting to get a little fast. Gotta up my game a little.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

No riding for me today, but brought the wife and kids out to start them riding in the dirt. Slowly grooming my biking family.


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yep 16+ miles. This is about a mile + from home.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Got a 14 mile workout ride in between rain squalls. Surprisingly, trails were pretty dry thanks to the wind.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Yep..finally broke the 20mi mark..

Faultline ST at CHSP 









Glad I upped my hydration bladder to 3L..just about ran out.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

I rode twice - once up Montara Mtn and it was garbage then later 90mins in GG Park and it was glorious


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride and trail clean up. Weather was dry but cool


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I road with my friend who is 15 years younger than me. We started on a highly technical trail called Trash. It runs behind what used to be the Whistler dump. New sections are really tough. Up down up down. It's one way because the downs would not be possible to go up. She's not the best tech rider but I am trying to teach her. Then we road some easier paths and she got me back. She is fit. Just did a tri in Galveston. But what goes up in Whistler comes down so I kicked her ass on Highside and HIHI and AMPM. Almost barfed after I got home. Good ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

taprackbang said:


> Yep..finally broke the 20mi mark..
> 
> Faultline ST at CHSP
> 
> ...


Nice I did Telegraph on Saturday was going to do Bovivian but had to get back. Is Faultline as smooth as it seems? Does it end @ 4corners as well? Thanks!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ It sure is dry there already.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

taprackbang said:


> Yep..finally broke the 20mi mark..
> 
> Faultline ST at CHSP
> 
> ...


Love that trail. Ride CHSP all the time. I rode Bonelli today and got in a nice little ride...

13.1mi
Distance

1:15:44
Moving Time

1,518ft
Elevation
230W
Estimated Avg Power

1,043kJ
Energy Output
Show Less
Avg	Max
Speed	10.4mi/h	27.1mi/h
Calories	1,163
Elapsed Time	1:16:10
Device: Strava Android App Bike: C'Dale FS-I C2


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ It sure is dry there already.


It is actually a lot greener than it looks and it is a lot greener than the last few years... more rain coming this week


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode yesterday, my first real trail ride on my new Rocky Mountain Instinct 950. It climbs very well and is fast both uphill and downhill. It inspires enough confidence to allow me to hit rough lines straight down trails that I would have never tried on my hardtail. This bike carries so much speed it just flies over most obstacles and makes sharp corners a handful in some cases. All in all it is a great bike and after I get used to it more I feel it will be better for me than my hardtail ever was.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

35 miles



on a stationary bike
at work


but I got paid, so that makes me a pro right?


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

singlesprocket
thats a pretty nice front squat... I coach Olympic lifting.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Skytop, CNY


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Yurp


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Trout lilies are just about to bloom here! More signs of spring


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Did 6 hours of yard work....I felt like I rode. Then I got home and the step kid wanted to practice BMX...dragged my aching back out for about an hour of that....

...I can't feel my legs


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Trout lilies are just about to bloom here! More signs of spring


When do you guys usually get a trout lily bloom? We've had them for weeks. I know you're up north, trying to get a grip on phenology.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The trout lilies are just starting to blossom. Fiddleheads should be popping up this week


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Deluge today so I did a trainer ride.
Sick Sunday and Monday so I haven't been on the trails since Saturday, getting the heebie-jeebies.
Weather looks good right through the weekend though so hopefully my sanity will be restored.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Trout Lillies just started a couple of days ago along with the fiddle heads here in western Massachusetts


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sure did but I ain't sharing none of the details here...


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Hawg said:


> Sure did but I ain't sharing none of the details here...


What a tease.


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

First decent weather nice to get out with my daughter for a ride! Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sounding like a broken record, but a 14 mile workout ride after work today. Of course it was a beautiful day until ride time. Clouds had rolled in, but it stayed dry.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Cuatro Millas, Nomas..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Hell yeah!! 

Be out again day after tomorrow too ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. Back to my favorite trail.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yep, had a good practice with some of the kids from the NICA team I coach


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Been sick as a dog for over 2 weeks. Been hard to get out. Finally went to the doctor today and she gave me 5 (count em, five) prescriptions for all the stuff going wrong in and on me. The best news was she said I could ride and just remember my lung capacity is not as usual. So hell ya I rode this evening. Riding tomorrow and Friday and all weekend too.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Yup got my new cassttes installed finished install of my new jagwire cable system and got to do some trail riding today.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Father-in-law twisted my arm so we've just done a bit of a night ride, down by a river... phak it was cold!!

PS - riding again tomorrow ;-)

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Brother-in-law has poo-poo'd today's ride =( go out in the AM tomorrow =)

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I ride this one nearly every day. A little section of chutes and ladders pretty much right out my door at Daniels road state forest.
I took this picture yesterday and as soon as the temperature gets over 50 today I'll be there today.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

targnik said:


> ride =( go out in the AM tomorrow =)
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> #1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


Me too tomorrow, anxiously waiting!!!


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

The beavers have been busy.









Edit: I ride upside down!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Looks like you are flying and did a barrel roll, OB 

TGIF! Planning a long ride on Saturday and Sunday! WooHoo!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It's really ET there.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

oldbroad said:


> The beavers have been busy.
> 
> View attachment 1067031
> 
> ...


iPhone??

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah I did finally. Got out after work today. Dressed for winter and glad I did. Short ride, layered, knit hat and full finger gloves and needed them. Rained towards the end but glad I got out.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Woohoo!! 44 km Epic ride ^^ multiple steep, sharp climbs w/ great panoramic views of a lake =) then went for a 10 km walk o_0 got that all over I'm buggered feeling!

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sure did. 22+ miles worth. Rode from the top of a canyon on down to the beach. Walked on the sand, even!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hawg said:


> Sure did. 22+ miles worth. Rode from the top of a canyon on down to the beach. Walked on the sand, even!


What, No rain on that side? hope all is well sir.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Sure did. 22+ miles worth. Rode from the top of a canyon on down to the beach. Walked on the sand, even!


Video, or it didn't happen!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Not only did I ride today, I rode with my 11 year old son and we rode two sections of trail he was previously afraid of since he had fallen on them before. 
He cleaned em all. One of my favorite rides ever.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

awesome NYrr496

i did ride today... "view from the 9"


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

singlesprocket said:


> awesome NYrr496
> 
> i did ride today... "view from the 9"
> 
> View attachment 1067309


WTF / LOL

So ya got the Jones rolling, aye?

Sweet!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I wanted too, Mother Nature said no.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

good riding weather vibes terrrasmak!

some more pics from todays ride...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> WTF / LOL
> 
> So ya got the Jones rolling, aye?
> 
> Sweet!


been commuting also on the jones and trail building. hey dirtjunkie hope you are doing well!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I need a tiny guy to sit on my Jones bars.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

NYrr496 said:


> I need a tiny guy to sit on my Jones bars.


i will 3d print a tiny figure to sit on handlebars!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

singlesprocket said:


> been commuting also on the jones and trail building. hey dirtjunkie hope you are doing well!


Nice! Doing good thanks for asking. Hope you and yours is doing good also.

Great shots!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

singlesprocket said:


> good riding weather vibes terrrasmak!
> 
> some more pics from todays ride...
> 
> ...


Golly, it's almost looking like Spring up there in the Great White North! :thumbsup:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

singlesprocket said:


> i will 3d print a tiny figure to sit on handlebars!


Sounds like a marvelous marketing idea. You could make millions. I grant you full permission to miniaturize a Hawg character.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That would be Hawgster!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm in! Can it be whatever I want or is it pot luck?


----------



## chrisclifford (Mar 24, 2014)

*Yes I Did!*

Sure did! Had a great ride today. Mt. Hood was looking beautiful too!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

groovy! chrisclifford! love elevation!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hawg said:


> Golly, it's almost looking like Spring up there in the Great White North! :thumbsup:


It's springing  Fun ride today


----------



## furywhip (May 29, 2010)

yup


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeni held a Women's MTB Maintenance Clinic at Auburn Bike Company today with tech support from Curtis and swag from Intense Cycles. They learned how to fix flats and set up tires for tubeless, set suspension sag, etc..

There was a pretty good turn out and most of the ladies went for a group ride in the canyon. We did FHDL from Driver's Flat down the usual trails to Confluence. Everyone had a great time AND learned a lot. I love our MTB community!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Amazing day! Thanks for sharing JC 

May Day is drizzy so no riding. Glad we squeezed a ride in yesterday


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Amazing day! Thanks for sharing JC
> 
> May Day is drizzy so no riding. Glad we squeezed a ride in yesterday


Same here.
Been staring at the trainer for an hour now, just about time to get off this comfy couch.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

furywhip said:


> yup
> 
> View attachment 1067371


Nice avatar.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

14miles... road on my MTB - Trails were a little soaked due to a bit of rain, so we did a bike route in Santa Fe Dam (So-Cal) my bike never felt so heavy, a few other MTBs but mostly road (obviously) still tons of fun.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, but not on two wheels...skinned-up to the top and made a couple of laps in the freshies...on May 1st!


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

45 km on gravel and asphalt. Sea to Sky trail, bunch of the. Easy stuff around lost lake all on the cross bike. Good to do longer hours. About 2:45


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> Yes, but not on two wheels...skinned-up to the top and made a couple of laps in the freshies...on May 1st!
> 
> View attachment 1067581


OMG!!! Where is that? I am jealous!!


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Rainbow Rim trail north side of Grand Canyon. https://www.strava.com/activities/562647758

Trails were holding the water/snow pretty well. Cold feet, happy dog. He busted out the whole thing, ~38 miles worth in 4 hours (gps died)....pretty insane. and he did 26 miles with me yesterday. and he's almost 10 years old.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> OMG!!! Where is that? I am jealous!!


Santa Fe Ski Basin. This is looking down Tequila. It was a good day up there for sure! Tomorrow will be even better!


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

nomit said:


> Rainbow Rim trail north side of Grand Canyon. https://www.strava.com/activities/562647758
> 
> Trails were holding the water/snow pretty well. Cold feet, happy dog. He busted out the whole thing, ~38 miles worth in 4 hours (gps died)....pretty insane. and he did 26 miles with me yesterday. and he's almost 10 years old.


Looks like that was some epic ride. 
Sure wish I can ride that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes! Quick ~11 mile rides on the hybrid both yesterday and today.
Longest episode of the last decade with my back, but it seems to be resolved, or close to it, so I'm about ready to hit the trails.
Gained 13lbs this past month. Yuck.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

beastmaster said:


> Yes, but not on two wheels...skinned-up to the top and made a couple of laps in the freshies...on May 1st!
> 
> View attachment 1067581





nomit said:


> Rainbow Rim trail north side of Grand Canyon. https://www.strava.com/activities/562647758
> 
> Trails were holding the water/snow pretty well. Cold feet, happy dog. He busted out the whole thing, ~38 miles worth in 4 hours (gps died)....pretty insane. and he did 26 miles with me yesterday. and he's almost 10 years old.


Holy Mayvember!

I won't complained of the drizzles ... I did get out for a run between rain squalls. More rain off and on today


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes and did it with my Puerto Rico team jersey. Finally I nailed the lower skyline downhill on a hardtail? Pretty cool.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes I did. 70 degrees and sunny, did ten miles out and backand 1500 ft of climbing back to the top where I started.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Yep..my nightly post beer ride around the cul de sac.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeni and Riley rode the bike park today. I stood around and took pictures. I was beat after clearing out pampas grass from our yard. Ugg


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Found warmer weather this afternoon....

https://www.strava.com/activities/563641009


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

23 miles out-n-back on the ODR Spruce rail line trail. Vid is the technical sections. 1st 1/2 mile was new gravel lane, then 2.5 miles of single track, and finally, last 8 miles of ..................pavement!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Is it just me or does everybody know what trail and location everyone is referring to? Is it that hard to give country state and town plus trail names? 

Other than that rant, good stuff everyone.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is it just me or does everybody know what trail and location everyone is referring to? Is it that hard to give country state and town plus trail names?
> 
> Other than that rant, good stuff everyone.


Good point. For my part I'm in Napa county, California.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

No, sadly. This week's weather will be mostly rain, so I doubt I'll be able to ride even this weekend. But from my ride on Saturday I will say that I am starting to really enjoy my new bike, and that all my doubts will be quelled once I ride it more and get used to it.
So that's another reason why I am upset about not riding, I want to get out there and shred some more so I can become used to my new bike.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is it just me or does everybody know what trail and location everyone is referring to? Is it that hard to give country state and town plus trail names?
> 
> Other than that rant, good stuff everyone.


I forget that this is the ONLY forum I'm on that doesn't list a location for the member. 

Most of my stuff is in the Sacramento to Tahoe area of Cali.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Just got back.
A little cold and damp today so I was all alone on my trails!


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> No, sadly. This week's weather will be mostly rain, so I doubt I'll be able to ride even this weekend. But from my ride on Saturday I will say that I am starting to really enjoy my new bike, and that all my doubts will be quelled once I ride it more and get used to it.
> So that's another reason why I am upset about not riding, I want to get out there and shred some more so I can become used to my new bike.


i hear ya, more rain and family errands. need to get my lights fixed so i can ride after the kids are asleep....


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is it just me or does everybody know what trail and location everyone is referring to? Is it that hard to give country state and town plus trail names?


I feel like we would get banned if we post too much info as this site doesn't list member locations. ODR=Olympic Discovery route, PNW


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Guacamole & Little Creek Mesa outside Hurricane, UT today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/564202279
https://www.strava.com/activities/564551740


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I went for a very short little urban ride today to test out my new TREK Marlin 5! I'm excited to pedal out some more miles on her, and hit some trails!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sounds sensual.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, a rough ride for me for some reason I wasn't feeling too well but pushed through it and it was fun, a nice reward afterwards - 12miles under perfect weather. Two buddies going at it.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

I was able to get 18 miles in after work today! Nobody home tonight so out the door I went...hit up the Dirty Bismark clockwise.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I went for my first ride after work tonight, on my new TREK Marlin 5. She rode beautifully! I love this bike! At one point I thought I was gonna have to stop, since I haven't gone jogging or biking in a really long time, but I focused on pacing my breathing and pulled through it! 

This might become a nightly route for me. It's an urban route around the town that I live in.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes. Well, yesterday, now. The hybrid is up to 47 miles for the week on quick "fitness rides", but there's a mountain bike out in the parking lot just waiting for me to get done with this OT shift in a couple of hours


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Uhmmm...no. It has been raining since Sunday and is supposed to rain until next Tuesday here in Northeast CT. Last time out was 9 miles last Friday at Thompson Dam.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Gonna get a ride in today before the rain comes for the next week. It's supposed to be 75 and sunny today. I'll post some pics later


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

8.5 miles, 1500 ft of climbing and deer and bison to look at. That and a beautiful view of Osprey Falls.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Somebody made the comment recently that video makes everything look flatter, and that is no joke!

Head-on pic from when I was so proud of making it over this for the first time.







Still from today, when I decided to video it to "show how it's done", since I cruise right over it now.







WTH?!? Stupid camera angle...

Awesome ride and lots of playing. Almost 19 miles to begin with, and my back did so good that when I got almost to my car, I turned around and did >6 more. So, right at 25.
Turned 45 today, and for some reason family loaded me down yesterday($$$!), but finally being truly ok to ride again was the best gift of all!


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

On my lunch break, biked to a little preserve and got within 10' of Mr. And Mrs. Wood Duck and their friends floating nearby


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

SKYLINE Wilderness Park , Napa CA. 









Yes. Rode this morning and it went from cloudy to thunder storm on a blink. A morning with thunder, rain and hail.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

HTR4EVR said:


> SKYLINE Wilderness Park , Napa CA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Was watching the weather report just an hour ago and seen some pretty intense storms close to you.... well, for N.Calofornia standards.

Nice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

rode to work, then rode to build some trail, then hooked up with a well known mtber member 









the blackflies are just starting to come out.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Today's evening ride. Chris headed out earlier and did some trail work. I joined him after a tough cf workout


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Ha! perfect timing


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Ha! perfect timing


yes, quite. look forward to summer. though i hope the spring frost killed off most of the bugs.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I rode around town last night and tonight after work! I just forgot to post here last night after my ride to say that, yes, I had ridden!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

No, it ranked today!

It rained in May in So. Cal.?

Yeah, can you ****in' believe it?

Get the **** outa here!

No, I swear. The trails will be hooked up in a couple days, bra!

Right on!


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I was fast today...... well for me that is. Took the girlfriend on some single track today, she did good the first couple of miles and then her allergies took over. The local single track run along the rail trail so she rode that and I tried to keep up with her. I did pretty darn good I think. It was fun to have a rabbit for me to chase


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No riding today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Today's evening ride. Chris headed out earlier and did some trail work. I joined him after a tough cf workout
> 
> View attachment 1068373
> 
> ...


Yay for nice weather!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Had a big group come out and ride one of our trails but I am getting over a cold so no riding for me. I let them in the gate and hung out in the parking lot with friendly horsies.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

First night ride of year last night, gonna get 20-30 right now rain :-( or shine


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

12:00 RIDER said:


> First night ride of year last night, gonna get 20-30 right now rain :-( or shine


Glad you got out. Although there is possible rain in the forecast, we are aiming a caturday afternoon ride later


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

14 miles of pristine single track on the way up (4100' vert)...and then, 14 miles of pristine single track on the way down (4100' descent). Pure bliss!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode at a neighbor's trail network today and finally had a truly epic ride on my new bike. The climbs were steep and I was wishing I put my 40t cog on my new bike, but I made all the climbs and shredded the steep, burmed descent. The trails were awesome, my bike handled all of the descents, from a crazy steep and awesome halfpipe section to an old fashioned rocky and narrow descent that was almost a straight line down the rocky Vermont mountain it was dug in to. I absolutely loved the trails, and the bike. Now I am hoping my neighbor lets me back to ride there again, it's a invitation only riding area.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I rode at a neighbor's trail network today and finally had a truly epic ride on my new bike. The climbs were steep and I was wishing I put my 40t cog on my new bike, but I made all the climbs and shredded the steep, burmed descent. The trails were awesome, my bike handled all of the descents, from a crazy steep and awesome halfpipe section to an old fashioned rocky and narrow descent that was almost a straight line down the rocky Vermont mountain it was dug in to. I absolutely loved the trails, and the bike. Now I am hoping my neighbor lets me back to ride there again, it's a invitation only riding area.


"Old fashioned"?

There's old fashioned trails these days? I guess I've been living under a rock for awhile.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> "Old fashioned"?
> 
> There's old fashioned trails these days? I guess I've been living under a rock for awhile.


Old fashioned as in ridden and cleared, not cut into the ground. More natural trails.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is it just me or does everybody know what trail and location everyone is referring to? Is it that hard to give country state and town plus trail names?
> 
> Other than that rant, good stuff everyone.


I don't think anyone listened to you since this post. I'm still seeing epic trail photos posted without location disclosure.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Old fashioned as in ridden and cleared, not cut into the ground. More natural trails.


I'm still confused.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

6 hour race.

I hurt so good. 😎


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We ended this (busy) day with a ride this evening. Although a bit misty and overcast, the spring colours are vibrant. Black flies are out but not biting... yet


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

robinhood2894 said:


> I don't get to ride nearly as much as I'd like, but today, YES!


this inspired me to ride today!

chilled with a coffee first









watched the people









and rode


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Yes, I rode today! Riding around town every night after work is becoming a routine for me! I've yet to hit any trails, although I am to very soon; tomorrow, Tuesday, or both!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sunday afternoon ride. We stopped to pick some ramps and fiddleheads


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I got to ride mountain this morning...my usual Sunday morning 20miler...then did the mothers day stuff...then hit the skatepark tonight on the BMX with my step son....what a great day!!! 

In three weeks, I will being my summer commuting season, so I will get to ride every day


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Big climb today. 600 metres with steep pitches around 25-30% in spots. Snow at the top and miserable slide alder laying all over. Descent was sweet though. Down See Colours and Puke, Highside, Hi Hi, Highline and AMPM. HuGe thunderstorm started about 15 minutes after I got home.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Got out for a short 13 miles on the road bike. Wanted more, but not easy to escape on Mother's Day. Lucky my wife let me out of the house


On a different not, my son rode my daughters BMX bike today. Little 16 inch bike is huge for him.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

We took a virtual ride through the solar system at the Academy of Sciences and we went for a walk on Pier 39 afterwards. We love "The City".




























That was our Mother's Day outing.

Happy Mother's Day to all riding mothers out there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Kokopelli Trail the last 3 days....

https://www.strava.com/activities/567748853
https://www.strava.com/activities/569858388
https://www.strava.com/activities/570198741


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Some Nice Shots Nomit!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

^^^ agreed. Wow!! I couldn't ride that b/c I would be stopping all the time just looking at the view


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Yes...a short 1.6 miles in jeans, sandals, and no helmet. A bit of a recovery after doing 150 miles on Saturday at 18 Hours of Fruita.

Recovery by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Three trail systems all within 15 miles today.
Started here this morning: Luther Forest Mountain Bike Trail in Malta, New York || SINGLETRACKS.COM
Then here: Kalabus-Perry Trail on 05/28/2014 | CYCLING Training Log Entry | MapMyRide (it's kind of obscure so this was the most recent map I could find)
Finished up here: Daniels Road Trail New York Trail Reviews (my every day trails)
Great workout and got a few pix but as usual they look like generic trail photos so I'll save you all the bandwidth.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

A 4.7 miles run in the morning and 8.7 miles ride in evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Road bike after work, crushed it. Set a bunch of personal records.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode w/ 5 budz this evening... 

Precipitation was on deck making roots/rocks slippery as an Eel!!

Majority of 6 sat down at one time or another ^^

A real hootenanny!!

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I rode for most of the day today! There's a park not far from me called Sprague Brook, and it's loaded with trails. I rode a few of the easier ones multiple times and had a blast! While I was there I logged some Geocaches too, since they were on or near the trails I was riding. It was a good day! 




























*Note that I was also Geocaching during the first two rides, hence why the time is so long, relative to the distances traveled. There was a lot of stopping and wandering around looking for Tupperware containers in the woods, LOL.  I love Geocaching though. *


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Today after work, just a few times around a local trail. 4.26 miles, 8.3 mph av speed.

5-10-2016 Video - Pinkbike

Yesterday after work, an adventure ride in the wilds.

Gabrielino Trail Video - Pinkbike


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

It was foggy morning. 









A 6.8 miles...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

17.2 arduous trail miles. Had thought I might do a lot more, but by the time I made the parking lot it was already obvious that things were not as they should be.







Given the title of this forum, I would like to add that I feel, _very passionately_, that neither myself nor any other human person should have multiple jalapeno and cheese hot dogs from the gas station as a pre-ride snack:nono:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

OwenM said:


> 17.2 arduous trail miles. Had thought I might do a lot more, but by the time I made the parking lot it was already obvious that things were not as they should be.
> View attachment 1069658
> 
> Given the title of this forum, I would like to add that I feel very passionately that neither myself nor any other human person should have multiple jalapeno and cheese hot dogs from the gas station as a pre-ride snack:nono:


Uh-ohhh, fire ass!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, they were wanting to come back up the same way they went down. It's not a feeling you want to stand and mash to...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

If you do eat those dogs as a pre-ride snack, remember the pepto.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Yep; I just got back from riding! On days that I work, I ride around town after work.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

OwenM said:


> 17.2 arduous trail miles. Had thought I might do a lot more, but by the time I made the parking lot it was already obvious that things were not as they should be.
> View attachment 1069658
> 
> Given the title of this forum, I would like to add that I feel, _very passionately_, that neither myself nor any other human person should have *multiple jalapeno and cheese hot dogs from the gas station *as a pre-ride snack:nono:


that sounds like a one way ticket to hell in any situation!!!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

10miles - explored some new routes in my local trail short but tough climbs HAB for sure.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

jcd46 said:


> 10miles - explored some new routes in my local trail short but tough climbs HAB for sure.


It looks like Oroville CA, the shores of the feather river.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Crushed it on my road bike , think it's time to start getting Mtb night rides in next week. 

Also got on the leader board for the first time. 9th in a segment overall and 2nd for the year. Time to keep riding and pushing hard


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fun loop after a tough cf workout and we found this beauty... morels are out!









going back to search for more :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Nope. I'm preparing for the first mountain bike camping trip of 2016!!!! Can't wait. Leaving tomorrow for 3 days of riding and trail work in the Teanaway Community Forest outside Cle Elum, Washington. Oh ya, do some riding, cut out some downed trees, drink a couple, try out my new tent. Can't wait (did I already say that?). Weather in the 70's. Lot's of sun. I'm having trouble focusing on work today.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

HTR4EVR said:


> It looks like Oroville CA, the shores of the feather river.


Nah, it's Bonelli Park in SoCal but having it in my backyard is kind of nice it has a little bit of everything it is right next to Raging Waters if you have been down south.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Fun loop after a tough cf workout and we found this beauty... morels are out!
> 
> View attachment 1069791
> 
> ...


Nice find!!

Hope you score a bunch!
I found one one my last outing. Not even worth bothering with.

But I found something else in abundance-- Dryad's Saddle, aka Pheasant Back.









Some sources say quite edible when young. But I passed on that ride. I'm still going for Morels


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I had planned an easy ride with dinner in my pack for a stop out in the forest while my ribs are healing.
I ended up pedaling hard and met up with some friends out on the trail. I think I did 10 miles in an hour on the fatbike, and managed to not hurt myself. Hit some mud puddles at warp 9 and looked like I had been racing all day. Finished in the dark with 250 lumens. After I got back home I got my now cold dinner out of my pack.
I think I need a chaperone. 

-F


----------



## Claire2016 (May 9, 2016)

It is amazing,the white one too big.


----------



## Claire2016 (May 9, 2016)

Looking forward to your sharing of the trip


----------



## Claire2016 (May 9, 2016)

Ladmo said:


> Nope. I'm preparing for the first mountain bike camping trip of 2016!!!! Can't wait. Leaving tomorrow for 3 days of riding and trail work in the Teanaway Community Forest outside Cle Elum, Washington. Oh ya, do some riding, cut out some downed trees, drink a couple, try out my new tent. Can't wait (did I already say that?). Weather in the 70's. Lot's of sun. I'm having trouble focusing on work today.


Looking forward to your sharing of the trip:thumbsup:


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I just got back from my nightly ride, dodging the raindrops as they started to slowly fall. Tonight was my fastest time on the route I take around town after work every night (weather permitting, of course); 4.51 miles* in 19 minutes and 23 seconds! 

*Runkeeper on my LG Google Nexus 5 recorded 4.51 miles. My Bontrager GoTime cycle computer recorded 4.6 miles. So, I'm using the average of the two; 4.55 miles.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No ride today but I ran a 5K to support our PUC Preparatory School.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

jcd46 said:


> Nah, it's Bonelli Park in SoCal but having it in my backyard is kind of nice it has a little bit of everything it is right next to Raging Waters if you have been down south.


Still California. Look like a nice ride.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

29.2 trail miles. Same route as day before yesterday with 12.0 miles of other trails before. Dog tired from the start after being up all day yesterday and working all night, so it took 3.75hrs. Legs are toast, and I was fantasizing about having gears again, but did much better sans hot dogs
Saw 3 deer, one of which stood right next to the trail and watched as I rolled up to within ten feet of her, and one snake that I had to move, and probably would have run over without seeing if I hadn't shown up while some trail runners were trying to shoo it off the trail. 
Great day, even if I was dragging and had to get off and walk for a minute a few times.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Pre-ride dawn to dusk race course...
Gallup, NM

https://www.strava.com/activities/574929242

now eat, sleep & rest for big day tomorrow


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ excellent riding days on this page! and beautiful pics 

I did not ride today (I ran instead)


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I rode around town as usual. This weekend I might not be able to ride at all, as it's supposed to rain pretty steadily through it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

nomit said:


> Pre-ride dawn to dusk race course...
> Gallup, NM
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/574929242
> ...


Looks like a fun course. I checked out the strava and though it seems to be lightly contested number wise (yay NM!) there does seem to be a few heavy hitters on the list, particularly #3.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

22 miles and beat the rain!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Raining here today... a good day for hike


----------



## ermporshe (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes, 35 km, lovelly terrain with little rain.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Nope! :5niffle: got 'Man Flu' I should be in intensive care =(

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

targnik said:


> Nope! :5niffle: got 'Man Flu' I should be in intensive care =(
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> #1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


Man flu?


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

You could say that I rode today...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

NDD said:


> Man flu?


Men get it ;-p

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

targnik said:


> Men get it ;-p
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> #1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


Ah, maybe I'll understand when I'm no longer a baby boy, then.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DrumsXO said:


> You could say that I rode today...
> 
> View attachment 1070334
> 
> ...


great pix. That waterfall is cool. Reminds me of my first ride about 2 months ago with my Krampus. FIRST DIRT!!!!

P.S. fellow drummer here too!


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> great pix. That waterfall is cool. Reminds me of my first ride about 2 months ago with my Krampus. FIRST DIRT!!!!
> 
> P.S. fellow drummer here too!


Thanks, man!

I love waterfalls, so even little ones like this catch my eye every time! I just HAD to get a picture of the bike with it. It was worth it, even though I got my feet wet in the process, and it took forever to get the bike to stand up, lol.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DrumsXO said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> I love waterfalls, so even little ones like this catch my eye every time! I just HAD to get a picture of the bike with it. It was worth it, even though I got my feet wet in the process, and it took forever to get the bike to stand up, lol.


Hell...my feet would have been wet from the ride itself! Can't wait to get out tomorrow. It has been relatively wet here so the little streams and river will be up. Lots of good mud! your terrain looks a lot like mine....

I almost bought that same bike before I decided to go full rigid. Rode a Trek 830 for 20+ years untill recently. Great bikes!!!


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Hell...my feet would have been wet from the ride itself! Can't wait to get out tomorrow. It has been relatively wet here so the little streams and river will be up. Lots of good mud! your terrain looks a lot like mine....
> 
> I almost bought that same bike before I decided to go full rigid. Rode a Trek 830 for 20+ years untill recently. Great bikes!!!


I splashed through quite a few puddles while riding, but none of them were big enough to get my feet wet, lol. The creek took care of that though! :lol:

Post pics after you ride!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

nope, didn't ride... had to get some work done in the shoulder on thursday.









went for a walk though...









will ride asap


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Holy Cow Sprocket man! Let that stuff completely and thoroughly heal before even thinking about a spin about. I've been through some significant medical related recoveries and have learned the lessons well. Shoulders and the recovery process need some TLC and time. Perhaps you can live vicariously through Judy.

Wishes for good health and a speedy recovery!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> Holy Cow Sprocket man! Let that stuff completely and thoroughly heal before even thinking about a spin about. I've been through some significant medical related recoveries and have learned the lessons well. Shoulders and the recovery process need some TLC and time. Perhaps you can live vicariously through Judy.
> 
> Wishes for good health and a speedy recovery!


thanks for the sound advice cleared2land. will take it easy.


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

*Soggy and Quick*

snuck in an hour after the rains at the local powerline trails

so much rain lately...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

singlesprocket said:


> nope, didn't ride... had to get some work done in the shoulder on thursday.
> 
> View attachment 1070396
> 
> ...


Holly Jesus, WTF?


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> Looks like a fun course. I checked out the strava and though it seems to be lightly contested number wise (yay NM!) there does seem to be a few heavy hitters on the list, particularly #3.


I'm no Levi Leipheimer.....but I'm ****ing proud of this today:

https://www.strava.com/activities/576329380


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Got a ride in...think its time for a light!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

nomit said:


> I'm no Levi Leipheimer.....but I'm ****ing proud of this today:
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/576329380


That's freaking awesome^ congratulations!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's very impressive!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hahahaaaaaa...
IT'S SNOWING!!! May 15. 
Hahahahahahaaaaaaa!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It stopped 15 minutes after I posted that. ^ :lol:

Time to make some lemonade :yesnod:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

singlesprocket said:


> nope, didn't ride... had to get some work done in the shoulder on thursday.
> 
> View attachment 1070396
> 
> ...





Cleared2land said:


> Holy Cow Sprocket man! Let that stuff completely and thoroughly heal before even thinking about a spin about. I've been through some significant medical related recoveries and have learned the lessons well. Shoulders and the recovery process need some TLC and time. Perhaps you can live vicariously through Judy.
> 
> Wishes for good health and a speedy recovery!


Great advice and good vibes in the healing process SS.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Last weekend we rode the backhalf of the ODT Adv route from TH at 25 mm to 13 mm. For once we saw plenty of other MTBs out and about.














Raining this weekend, so I bought a Hybrid for all of our paved trails to ride.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Group ride yesterday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Our local trails were too wet to ride today. At least the rain and snow today slowed down the mosquitoes


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Did a fun couples ride today on some SoCal trails. Jeni had a blast!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

A very relaxing ride, perfect evening.

















https://www.strava.com/activities/577568268

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ermporshe (Jan 7, 2015)

HTR4EVR said:


> Group ride yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had posted this in the 50+ section, but it's about a ride...
Saturday was my 50th birthday. The plan was to do 50 miles across four trails. 
I got out of the house an hour later than planned but got to the first trail and did 20 miles. Met my stepson at the second trail and did probably nine miles. His front tire blew off the rim. Thankfully, we had a tube and got back on the ride quickly. At this point, we were late meeting my friend for lunch so we high tailed it to the restaurant and then the next trail. My friend Mike and I rode a very techy six mile loop there. Meant a lot to me because Mike hasn't biked regularly in years. 
I finally arrived at the last trail where my stepson and my 11 year old met up and had time to do maybe 9 miles. 
It was a day of riding I'll never forget. I've done two trails in a day but never four and certainly never that many miles on dirt.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Happy Bday!
Thats my kinda birthday!
I got 30 miles this morning after my squats... but in my weightroom with my classes :-(


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

NYrr496 said:


> I had posted this in the 50+ section, but it's about a ride...
> Saturday was my 50th birthday. The plan was to do 50 miles across four trails.
> I got out of the house an hour later than planned but got to the first trail and did 20 miles. Met my stepson at the second trail and did probably nine miles. His front tire blew off the rim. Thankfully, we had a tube and got back on the ride quickly. At this point, we were late meeting my friend for lunch so we high tailed it to the restaurant and then the next trail. My friend Mike and I rode a very techy six mile loop there. Meant a lot to me because Mike hasn't biked regularly in years.
> I finally arrived at the last trail where my stepson and my 11 year old met up and had time to do maybe 9 miles.
> It was a day of riding I'll never forget. I've done two trails in a day but never four and certainly never that many miles on dirt.


Best way to celebrate turning 50 that I can think of...other than hitting the Powerball maybe!!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautiful day for a 15.6 miles ride in Santa Rosa CA. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> I had posted this in the 50+ section, but it's about a ride...
> Saturday was my 50th birthday. The plan was to do 50 miles across four trails.
> I got out of the house an hour later than planned but got to the first trail and did 20 miles. Met my stepson at the second trail and did probably nine miles. His front tire blew off the rim. Thankfully, we had a tube and got back on the ride quickly. At this point, we were late meeting my friend for lunch so we high tailed it to the restaurant and then the next trail. My friend Mike and I rode a very techy six mile loop there. Meant a lot to me because Mike hasn't biked regularly in years.
> I finally arrived at the last trail where my stepson and my 11 year old met up and had time to do maybe 9 miles.
> It was a day of riding I'll never forget. I've done two trails in a day but never four and certainly never that many miles on dirt.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

HTR4EVR said:


> Beautiful day for a 15.6 miles ride in Santa Rosa CA. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find it awesome to ride where there is a body of water around! nice pics.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Colorado Trail near Durango today. Lots of downed trees and snowbanks....typical springtime in Colorado.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

cyclelicious said:


> Hahahaaaaaa...
> IT'S SNOWING!!! May 15.
> Hahahahahahaaaaaaa!
> 
> View attachment 1070475


Lol. Winter is coming...


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I usually deplore riding with anyone but today I agreed to guide a new rider on my trails.
I did sell the guy the bike he'll be riding... so I guess I sort of owe it but it's going to be a challenge since my guess is that he's never really ridden offroad.
Question is, should I challenge the guy on some real trails? Or hit up mostly approach trails? You know, the blue and greens as opposed to the black diamond stuff that are most plentiful on the system.
I don't want to frighten the guy but there's not a lot of challenge riding a dirt path either.
I'm a guided ride noob but I know a lot of folks will just keep their mouths shut and follow rather than tell me they're in over their head.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Since he hasn't ridden on trails, obviously I would take him on easy trails so he can get accustomed to it then take him on harder ones if he shows the talent for it.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

^ I agree. It'll be boring for you but I find that throwing people head first into things really turns them off. If he starts with something easy then he can walk away from his first ride feeling accomplished. Then destroy him on the next one.


Edit: by which I mean at least buy him dinner first.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Sounds like a plan.
Either way it might make for an interesting "Did You Ride Today" report.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

Woke up at 4:45 this morning. Was on the trails by 5:30. There was a bit of frost on the ground (darn Wisconsin)

But I was able to get in 8 miles of trails before work.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Barman1 said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> Either way it might make for an interesting "Did You Ride Today" report.


Be gentle with the noob  Go at his pace and report back :thumbsup:


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nash04 said:


> Since he hasn't ridden on trails, obviously I would take him on easy trails so he can get accustomed to it then take him on harder ones if he shows the talent for it.





cyclelicious said:


> Be gentle with the noob  Go at his pace and report back :thumbsup:


Unfortunately my gnoob never showed up.
Oh well, more trail for me.

But on the upside, if he ever does decide he wants to show up for a ride the payback for holding up my ride today will be swift and merciless.
Hehe, better invest in some pads kid.:madmax:


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Did a pretty long ass ride for me today infact I doubt i've ever ridden further in one day before. Started out this afternoon with 9 miles on my new computer recorded it now reads 35 miles. I rode 9 miles back to my hometown of spencer mass from worcester mass hit a 2 mile trail near my parents home twice. Then rode down to another trail to check it out heard it was closed for repairs and ofc it was. Then rode to the only place I used to buy my bikes and the only place still you can in that town just to hang out then back to my folks for a rest and some homemade cupcakes. Then hightailed it home hit a 1/4 track across the street for a few mone miles finishing with a quick zip down a local trail finishing back at home. I'm looking forward to doing this all over again it was fun despite the fact my arms and legs feel like jello and the pain in my backs around a 7 tonight.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

camp10 said:


> Woke up at 4:45 this morning. Was on the trails by 5:30. There was a bit of frost on the ground (darn Wisconsin)
> 
> But I was able to get in 8 miles of trails before work.


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

Salute to all y'all who are getting your good doses of Vitamin B...ike!

I've been commuting to work an avg of about 3/5 days. But it's a short ride. And I don't "do" rain. 

But here's the weird part, the commuter bike (just an ol' Trek rigid MTB with a rear rack and Conti TravelContact tires)-
has become my go-to even for the off-road stuff lately. No suspension, barely adequate brakes, but somehow still loads of fun (conceding that the trails I'm riding lately are simple singletrack mostly)

Life is good and my legs are good again after going through some mysterious leg weakness.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

AthleticAL said:


> Salute to all y'all who are getting your good doses of Vitamin B...ike!


Ok...that took me a moment to figure out. Good.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Got a late start today but had a great ride.
My usual trails but stopped and admired the scenery a little today rather than just hammer through.
Shared a macadamia bar with a chipmunk at this stop.








The little bugger wouldn't leave after the bar. Just kept circling. I got a picture of him giving me the stinkeye but he blends too well.

Came across this one in the middle of the trail.








I snapped the picture then relocated the little guy/girl to keep from getting squashed.
I didn't know turtles hiss...
Ingrate.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

Gunnison Growler course pre-ride yesterday, and Oil Well Flats this morning..

https://www.strava.com/activities/580426652
https://www.strava.com/activities/581169211


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

So much sweetness on the trails barman and I like your trail dog nomit 

This evening after work, I rode to the gym (10km total) and did four 800 m sprints (part of the workout) I was pleased with my results.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep! Twice! First roll around was about 15 miles of pristine single track with about 2K of moderate climbing. Second ride was only about 10 miles, but 80% of it is super technical, high consequence stuff. This is a big mountain biking weekend out here: Bike & Brew! So I will probably be double dipping everyday through the weekend.

Have a good ride!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Not my best ride today but picked up some scores along the way. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My first real road ride on my not so real road bike. 10miles around town, was really happy to be on two wheels. It is nice to throw a helmet on and go for a ride, almost zero prep time. Tomorrow hopefully hit the trails! :thumbsup:


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

singletrack 1
Me 0


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

i feel your pain. nope didn't ride due to injury. tried on a new hat though...









i so look forward to ride again


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

singlesprocke is hittin the clubs tonight .

It was rainng all day. After the the rain cleared I did a road ride. It was very cold and wet. Not complaining though .


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

]Tahoe Rim Trail between Brockway and Tahoe City. Still snowy in parts, took this pic though








Was real fun, but cut short.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I got in a tich over 28 miles today with around 4K' elevation gain. Exhausted, yeah, that's the word I was looking for.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

33 miles. My record this year. 
2nd best ever. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Man I was all excited about my 13miles today and you guys ridding 30+ rides lol ..one day, it was awesome regardless. :thumbsup:


----------



## PineyRose (Sep 30, 2015)

No, I haven't been riding.

I'm SO envious! I had big plans for this spring but my 13 year old Jack Russell Terrier blew out the ACL in his knee and had surgery two months ago. The first month he was pretty much confined to the crate or the small bedroom. He has to stay on carpet. He will have to be on leash when outside for about six months. He can't run, jump, or do much of anything for at least three months and preferably six months. I can't leave him home alone for at least another couple of months so it will probably be Fall before I get to ride. He even goes with us to the grocery store. One of us stays in the truck with him while the other one shops. I have done a few 30 minute rides around the neighborhood but that's all. I bought a nice doggy stroller and take him with me on my walks. He walks good by now but he can't walk far yet.

My little darling.









He's been pretty disgusted about this whole thing.









Just had to whine. I'm losing my mind being stuck inside when it's pretty outside. LOL I do put him in the old outside crate when I do yard work though and the kids built me a porch with a ramp. He can't use it yet but it makes it easier for me to carry him out and in several times a day instead of using steps. What we won't do for our fur-babies.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

^ Poor l'il fella. May he make a full-if not speedy-recovery.

My legs are wasted today after 2 rides yesterday. One hilly (for me) off-roader, one fast on-road with my wife and our friend- who flew on his foldable bike-no lie.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Man I was all excited about my 13miles today and you guys ridding 30+ rides lol ..one day, it was awesome regardless. :thumbsup:


I'm not used to it. Feel pretty beat now. 
My usual are 10-15miles. 
13 miles is not bad..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## PineyRose (Sep 30, 2015)

AthleticAL said:


> ^ Poor l'il fella. May he make a full-if not speedy-recovery.


Thanks! I hope he does too. I don't think either one of us could go through this again. I hope none of my three big outside dogs do this. The smallest is 75lbs and the biggest is 150lbs. I would have to put them down and it would break my heart.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Yes, I rode today. It was a fun ride, the weather was perfect. I tried out a new section of trail that was added recently. I did a little over 10 miles of rocks, roots, ruts and climbs, not much flow. The flow stuff is even rocky too.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Wife's doing the Insanity work out so after getting sweaty doing some stuff around the house, I joined her for a 45 minute work out. After that I grabbed my lid, sunglasses and and gloves and went for a local ride. Shirt was drenched anyway. Hopping curbs, jumping stairs, etc. 

I was just being your average 40 year old messing around and being asked to leave the local high school by security working a concert.. Lol


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a migraine so I will go for a little hike instead. 

I do road more then mountain. Most are short hard intensity since I don't have much free time during the week. 

The fitting on my Disc Break came off my MTB. I'm going to get a new one tomorrow and have my husband fix it for me :thumbsup:.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

PineyRose, I hope you pup gets better soon.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just got back from a nine mile loop with my 11 year old son. Best ride I've ever had with him. We've been working on his skills and he conquered a few short technical descents he's previously had problems with. 
He also conquered a couple of technical climbs he hasn't made in the past. We're working on attacking obstacles with speed and lofting the front wheel. 
He made me proud today. Pretty soon, he'll be smokin' his 25 year old brother.

Last week, a guy that works with me saw a Gopro video of my son riding in front of me and said it looks like I have about 18 months before I can't keep up any more. 

I don't know... Youth and talent are no match for experience and treachery.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Man I was all excited about my 13miles today and you guys ridding 30+ rides lol ..one day, it was awesome regardless. :thumbsup:


My local rides during the week are 10-11 miles. 13 miles is respectable.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No riding today but I ran this morning and did a hike with my hubby, who's recovering from surgery. 
Weather was amazing and the forest was beautiful. It was a fun day.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Fuzzle said:


> I have a migraine so I will go for a little hike instead.
> 
> I do road more then mountain. Most are short hard intensity since I don't have much free time during the week.
> 
> The fitting on my Disc Break came off my MTB. I'm going to get a new one tomorrow and have my husband fix it for me :thumbsup:.


Darn migraines! :incazzato:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

singlesprocket said:


> i feel your pain. nope didn't ride due to injury. tried on a new hat though...
> 
> View attachment 1071629
> 
> ...


wait...are you a bass player as well? That looks lie a total bass player hat. I know...I am a bass player!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

All of our dirt trails have been closed due to the rain and wet, so I have been living at the skatepark doing the BMX thing...which is only going to help my MTB skills even more. Hope to get out on Tues or Weds evening though....might even run the ol' Krampus at the skatepark since it is on the way to some of the dirt trails....


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Quick 30min/8 mile ride on the hybrid between work and church this morning. Prob just 1-2x that tomorrow due to yard work. 
Best I've felt(and first dry week) this year, so after that it is ON!:thumbsup:


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Probably one of the last great days in the Vegas valley till the end of summer, mid 70's and I hit the trails. Fun


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I was going to ride yesterday but I wasn't sure if it was going to rain or not. I rode around my yard but other than that I didn't hit any real trails. 
I am hoping the weather is nice over the long weekend.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Turns out I have to work split shift this week so I put on my helmet and did 11miles around town, buying this little road bike has been a great investment to keep me rolling.

I'm expecting a vast improvement when I hit the trails fitness wise! One thing though fn cars seem to go by soo close to me it gets a bit scary at times. 34miles since Friday 13 of those on the trails, I'm happy!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Turns out I have to work split shift this week so I put on my helmet and did 11miles around town, buying this little road bike has been a great investment to keep me rolling.
> 
> I'm expecting a vast improvement when I hit the trails fitness wise! One thing though fn cars seem to go by soo close to me it gets a bit scary at times. 34miles since Friday 13 of those on the trails, I'm happy!


I like road biking too but it is soooo much easier than mountain biking. In a way it spoils us and when you hit the trails again for climbing, its shocking at first.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hawg said:


> I like road biking too but it is soooo much easier than mountain biking. In a way it spoils us and when you hit the trails again for climbing, its shocking at first.


Yes it is a lot easier in more than one way but I figured if I keep moving I will struggle less on the trails. If I have to go 2 weeks w/out any ridding I really feel it the next time around, so I'm hoping this will make a difference. I still prefer MTB all the way, there seems to be more satisfaction after accomplishing a challenge. Not to mention being around nature and away from all the hassle.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Yes it is a lot easier in more than one way but I figured if I keep moving I will struggle less on the trails. If I have to go 2 weeks w/out any ridding I really feel it the next time around, so I'm hoping this will make a difference. I still prefer MTB all the way, there seems to be more satisfaction after accomplishing a challenge. Not to mention being around nature and away from all the hassle.


Agreed, 110%.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Had my LBS true up my rear wheel. I rode it around their lot before I loaded it up and went home.


----------



## Shadow102 (May 14, 2016)

Second day in a row out on the trails, can feel the work i have been putting in as my stamina and times have been getting much better


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Hawg said:


> I like road biking too but it is soooo much easier than mountain biking. In a way it spoils us and when you hit the trails again for climbing, its shocking at first.


That may be true where it's flat, but there's no such thing around my house. The roads I ride on have much steeper and longer climbs than any trail I've seen, and I wouldn't even attempt some of them(bet going down would be a blast, though!). I stay off main roads, but am hitting >40mph on residential streets here. 'Course going up is a whole 'nother story.

Took nearly 50 minutes, instead of 30, to do 8.5 miles on the hybrid today. Added more uphills, where I struggled really badly. Maintaining a cadence with no granny ring(48/34 up front) instead of mashing the climbs is just more than I can do at this point. That's the current goal, though, and intentionally tackling harder stuff makes for a hellacious workout in a short amount of time. Guess that was the whole point of getting a "fitness bike" to begin with, but I have to say riding flat trails in city parks near my work is a lot more fun...and a lot less painful!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

OwenM said:


> That may be true where it's flat, but there's no such thing around my house. The roads I ride on have much steeper and longer climbs than any trail I've seen, and I wouldn't even attempt some of them(bet going down would be a blast, though!). I stay off main roads, but am hitting >40mph on residential streets here. 'Course going up is a whole 'nother story.
> 
> Took nearly 50 minutes, instead of 30, to do 8.5 miles on the hybrid today. Added more uphills, where I struggled really badly. Maintaining a cadence with no granny ring(48/34 up front) instead of mashing the climbs is just more than I can do at this point. That's the current goal, though, and intentionally tackling harder stuff makes for a hellacious workout in a short amount of time. Guess that was the whole point of getting a "fitness bike" to begin with, but I have to say riding flat trails in city parks near my work is a lot more fun...and a lot less painful!


I still say that side by side, my roadie is easier than my mountain bike is to ride overall.

However, my roadie is not your typical down bar roadie, it's a flat bar bike and it's set up like a mountain bike. But it weighs in at just a hair over 20 pounds and with it's skinny road tires, it moves over pavement almost effortlessly (compared to my mountain bike). I too live where it's hilly and steep. You are either going up or down
here, almost no flat. The longest climbs in my community are about one mile of consistent 10%-12%. Since my road bike is so light, I am able to run a higher granny (32). Was running 50/34 up front until recently when I went 1X with a 46 tooth ring.

OTH, the dirt here goes up consistently for 3 to 8+ miles with grades of 6%-20+% (average 8%-13%), so maybe it seems different to me because it's backwards where I live, comparatively.


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> Turns out I have to work split shift this week so I put on my helmet and did 11miles around town, buying this little road bike has been a great investment to keep me rolling.
> 
> I'm expecting a vast improvement when I hit the trails fitness wise! One thing though fn cars seem to go by soo close to me it gets a bit scary at times. 34miles since Friday 13 of those on the trails, I'm happy!


I think about venturing into the road scene every now and again, but people truly dont care and think they are the only ones allowed on the roads.

A few years back, I was on my road bike. A guy coming up behind me, purposely swerved over got close to me (within 3 inches of my bars). I flipped him off and yelled at him (I probably shouldnt have flipped him off). He then made a U-turn and came right at, Head on, I thought I was going to die right there. He swerved over and yelled he was gonna kill me.

Moral of the story, even if you're doing the right thing, people are ignorant and don't give a **** about the safety of others. So you've got to always be vigilant!


----------



## PineyRose (Sep 30, 2015)

Fuzzle said:


> PineyRose, I hope you pup gets better soon.


Thanks! I do too. He's almost 14 years old and has been my shadow the entire time. I can't imagine not having him but we eventually have to give them up. Actually, he is handling this much better than I am.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

It's going to rain!


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

yep. just a quick 10.5 mile road ride during lunch. The trails are still too wet here...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My riding partner (singlesprocket) is on the mend but still can't ride. I hate riding alone so I've been running, lifting and hiking. Soon ...


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

^ Wishing a get well soon to the OP. Trails are waiting...

From my commute home. The Cottonwoods say "bombs away!"-


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> My riding partner (singlesprocket) is on the mend but still can't ride. I hate riding alone so I've been running, lifting and hiking. Soon ...


How's the recovery going? Any physical therapy required?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

good luck cyclelicious.. we miss your ride reports. : ) I'm taking a day off today but tomorrow a few miles around town, with my hours this week trails are out of the question for our Wed. ride.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> How's the recovery going? Any physical therapy required?


yup doing physical therapy. it's slow going mainly due to some cartilage reconstruction. talked to the doctor/surgeon today, no riding till the end of june. after june rail trail/mup riding ok. can mtb by the end of august.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

thanks al


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

I rode today for a couple hours at Blankets Creek. I ride solo 95% of the time and I had 30 minutes left before I had to head out to pick up my kids. Meet a nice enough guy and joined him for a ride. We're both the same age (right at 40), im 6'1 190lbs. Im guessing he was a similar height and a solid 3-325lbs with calfs the size of my thighs and a decent beer belly.. I was pushing trying to keep this guys pace. 😄

I got some work to do. Hopefully I'll meet up with him again soon as we're both local. Had a good time.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I hope to ride tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

AthleticAL said:


> ^ Wishing a get well soon to the OP. Trails are waiting...
> 
> From my commute home. The Cottonwoods say "bombs away!"-


I noticed similar fluff along a section of the hiking trail. I wasn't sure if it was from a weed or tree. So it could be from cottonwood. Thanks Al!

I didn't take a pic of the cottonwood but I did get one of the Great Blue Heron, fishing on the river bed  (from our hike on Sunday)


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^^Nice!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

9 miles up the chunky, 8 miles down the super chunk! Only walked about 100 feet of it towards the very top. Lots of very big moves have to be made on this ride. It's amazing up there!


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Look at me; I have envy


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Another 30 mile road/trail ride for me today might go do it again tommorow depending on how i feel come morning. Rode a new trail at least new to me it was sick some real steep downhill sections sooner or later ill take my camera with me and grab a few shots for you guys. I'm still a snail out there but i'm starting to make it up some of the rockier climbs that i've never been able to ride before so starting to think there's hope for me and this xc race i really wanna try this august.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Trying to become a stronger climber.







My timed climb was 5.5 minutes. Not sure on the distance, grade, elevation gain. Just pick a start line and end line. Will see if I can improve in the coming weeks and then see if it will help on a longer climb.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> 9 miles up the chunky, 8 miles down the super chunk! Only walked about 100 feet of it towards the very top. Lots of very big moves have to be made on this ride. It's amazing up there!
> 
> View attachment 1072352


Nice bike!! I have a a couple friends with treks fuel ex 8s. Only thing is they more cross country and there bikes are all cluttered with mud flaps, lights, bell, etc,
Not a fan on the look. That one, looks nice. Now I'm curious how it rides.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

This was my 3 mile run today. Not great lighting for the pic but I tried.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

LaloKera said:


> Trying to become a stronger climber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can do it :thumbsup:


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

LaloKera said:


> Nice bike!! I have a a couple friends with treks fuel ex 8s. Only thing is they more cross country and there bikes are all cluttered with mud flaps, lights, bell, etc,
> Not a fan on the look. That one, looks nice. Now I'm curious how it rides.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


This is a full carbon bike with Nox carbon Teocali wheels too. It is amazing! It climbs very well (like a beast), rolls over all sorts of chunky stuff, and is a dream in technical descents. I have mine setup more towards the trail/endurance end of the spectrum instead of the sprint/XC range. I only put lights on for night rides. No bell. I am not a cow. Living in New Mexico means there is not much in the way of mud (except in the winter). Check one out!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

LaloKera said:


> Trying to become a stronger climber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I'm just starting to check my segments/times on Strava (just for my own personal satisfaction) I just mention that because I was looking at one of my first rides and it took me over an hour to come down the trail which is now avg 23min. I thought that was funny and cool. I probably won't surpass that ever but is nice to see one can improve even @ 50.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

On the downhill, I like catching speed. Test my limits all the time. It's what keeps me coming back for more. Have fallen a few times but nothing serious. Just don't want to take to long to get to the top. I can climb most things but use granny to much. 
I sure hope I'm still doing this at 50. How you like the heckler?
I'm on the 5010. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> This is a full carbon bike with Nox carbon Teocali wheels too. It is amazing! It climbs very well (like a beast), rolls over all sorts of chunky stuff, and is a dream in technical descents. I have mine setup more towards the trail/endurance end of the spectrum instead of the sprint/XC range. I only put lights on for night rides. No bell. I am not a cow. Living in New Mexico means there is not much in the way of mud (except in the winter). Check one out!


Night riding in new mexico, that must be epic. I don't think I would do that alone though, wouldn't want to run into anything.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

LaloKera said:


> On the downhill, I like catching speed. Test my limits all the time. It's what keeps me coming back for more. Have fallen a few times but nothing serious. Just don't want to take to long to get to the top. I can climb most things but use granny to much.
> I sure hope I'm still doing this at 50. How you like the heckler?
> I'm on the 5010.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I love it man, it increased my confidence a whole bunch, I'm still tweaking the suspension but so far so good I've had it about 2 months and so far about 80miles on it so still pretty new, but everything is working smooth. Planning to do my first ever park ride in the near future with some buddies and looking forward to that.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fuzzle said:


> This was my 3 mile run today. Not great lighting for the pic but I tried.
> 
> View attachment 1072422


Nice scenery! I did interval training. Short distance sprints.


----------



## ermporshe (Jan 7, 2015)

32 Km near Monsanto, 6 of the 35 km were climbing, the terrain was a bit loose but no major problems, i have seen many riders but only few mtb on the forrest most part of them on the asphalt.
But cool day for a ride, good temperature sunny.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice to be out 11miles road today. Picked up some nature on the way :thumbsup:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Fuzzle said:


> This was my 3 mile run today. Not great lighting for the pic but I tried.
> 
> View attachment 1072422


It is breathtakingly beautiful in your neck of the woods.


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

ermporshe said:


> 32 Km near Monsanto, 6 of the 35 km were climbing, the terrain was a bit loose but no major problems, i have seen many riders but only few mtb on the forrest most part of them on the asphalt.
> But cool day for a ride, good temperature sunny.


Is Monsanto an actual place?

I only know of the other Monsanto. Former big chemical, current big agrobiz corp that patents seeds.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

We took Jeni's new dirt jump bike out for a quick spin on Pioneer Trail to check the feel on berms and such. She has a women's pump track clinic on Saturday!








Riley rode his BMX.








I didn't feel well so I didn't really ride.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

35 total miles today went back out to my favorite trails and finally managed to climb most of the hills I managed to snap a pic of the one hill that's still getting em its not very long but pretty loose today I spun out on the left near the top i'm gonna buy a different tire set i'm noticing my michelin wild grip'r rear spins out really easily and slides everywhere I do get traction with it but not to the level i'm comfortable. I even managed to ride fully though a uphill rock garden today its not a steep climb but its long and is loaded ill get a pic next time my batts died and I didn't have any spares ofc.

Unfortunately I did go over my bars today not very fast i was on a climb and I also tipped over not being able to unclip quick enough so I hurt a bit but meh I had fun. The only part that sucked for me today was apparently I lost a cleat bolt during the last mile of my ride I had to lay my bike down and untie my shoe just to unclip. Thank god I found a tip about bottle cage screws being the same size that will get me though untill I can go buy better replacements next week. I added some locktite blue this time to I dont need this happening in a worse spot.


----------



## ermporshe (Jan 7, 2015)

AthleticAL said:


> Is Monsanto an actual place?
> 
> I only know of the other Monsanto. Former big chemical, current big agrobiz corp that patents seeds.


Yes it´s a park nothing to do with the big chemical brand that is going to be bought by the pharmaceutical Bayer

Sítio da Câmara Municipal de Lisboa: Parque Florestal de Monsanto


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Couple hours on the trails... comeback ride after being crook last couple of weeks. Good to blow the cobwebs off

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## WRB (Apr 30, 2016)

Rode about an hour to work out the bugs in my new derailleurs. Just got done replacing the entire drivetrain and fork.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

sadly i did not ride today. though i was mobile and proceeded forward in a bipedal motion... anyway i am bored and have been building rally cars in a couple of scales... 1:24th here in the pics...









robot face









be wise









a goulum


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Not today. Weather was nasty. 3°C and tryna snow. Up the mountain there was about ten centimetres. A couple hour long dog walks and that's it.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Neither =( weather is 5h!+3 here at the moment... weather should hopefully clear mid week ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Opened the door with one hand, holding the bike with the other, just in time to see the rain hit.
Settled for some much-needed ab work supersetted with hyperextensions, lightweight bench presses for reps, and reminding the heavy bag who's in charge around here, instead.

With a gym membership and a ton of free weights(half a ton, anyway) at home, you'd think I would work out more often instead of being such a bum about it...


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I rode rocks today.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Early morning workout and interval training. Back out riding tomorrow


----------



## Josruu (Dec 18, 2015)

No ride today because of rain but was at a race yesterday in Oslo, Norway, called Terrengsykkelrittet. Its 25km on narrow singletrack with roots and rocks. Very technical trails all the way. Started out dry and nice but halfway it started to rain and with the WTB vigilante tires I used it was like riding on ice... New tires ordered, hopefully I get them before friday, then me and a buddy is heading to Trysil Bike Park


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Went out yesterday at one of my favorite trails which I've been riding for over 5 years and know the trails pretty well except I forgot about one little tree stump and of course I hit it this time and was Superman for about 5 feet, did some minor scratching on my right forearm and a sore shoulder but overall I came out of it pretty good. Once I inspected the bike and no damage was done to it, I kept riding for another 8 miles.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Josruu said:


> No ride today because of rain but was at a race yesterday in Oslo, Norway, called Terrengsykkelrittet. Its 25km on narrow singletrack with roots and rocks. Very technical trails all the way. Started out dry and nice but halfway it started to rain and with the WTB vigilante tires I used it was like riding on ice... New tires ordered, hopefully I get them before friday, then me and a buddy is heading to Trysil Bike Park


Post pics ! We would enjoy seeing your trails 



Nash04 said:


> Went out yesterday at one of my favorite trails which I've been riding for over 5 years and know the trails pretty well except I forgot about one little tree stump and of course I hit it this time and was Superman for about 5 feet, did some minor scratching on my right forearm and a sore shoulder but overall I came out of it pretty good. Once I inspected the bike and no damage was done to it, I kept riding for another 8 miles.


Glad you are ok and were able to continue. Great hearing from you :thumbsup:


----------



## ampix (May 29, 2016)

Ofcourse yes! I ride everyday <3


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yesterday about 14miles did the whole loop on the favorite trail, and encouraged some new riders (2nd ride in) to join us they had a blast, the girl said had we not asked them to come she would have never agreed, nice couple and did quite well only down side they owned Giants (lol) j/k!

A bit over cast but it was blast :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Yesterday about 14miles did the whole loop on the favorite trail, and encouraged some new riders (2nd ride in) to join us they had a blast, the girl said had we not asked them to come she would have never agreed, nice couple and did quite well only down side they owned Giants (lol) j/k!
> 
> A bit over cast but it was blast :thumbsup:


You can tell who's got the new bike.  Nice!


----------



## Shadow102 (May 14, 2016)

Little over 4 miles this morning, wanted to go further but about 2.5mi in ran a turn wide and smacked a tree. Luckily after my last crash i bought knee pads that saved me went i went over the bars and landed on my right side. Stem rotated a bit to the left and i tweaked the front wheel.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Shadow102 said:


> Little over 4 miles this morning, wanted to go further but about 2.5mi in ran a turn wide and smacked a tree. Luckily after my last crash i bought knee pads that saved me went i went over the bars and landed on my right side. Stem rotated a bit to the left and i tweaked the front wheel.


There are no dull rides  Glad you're ok !


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You can tell who's got the new bike.  Nice!


Thanks DJ - Just passed the 100mile mark on it, had cleaned it out after last ride so still has that "new" look. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

15 miles in and out from Carbon River Ranger station to the campground at IPsut Creek campground on the cargo bike. I have been dying to do this in preparation for getting onto Liberty Ridge and the Carbon Glacier. I figure to camp at Ipsut Cr. C. via bike and day hike the Wonderland Trail. Not often you can ride back into wilderness area in a national park. 700 ft vert in 6 miles or so. Very easy ride on a mountain bike! Beautiful ancient forest along the glacier colored Carbon River.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeni practicing drops at the women's mtb clinic. Lindsey Voreis coaching this part.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

14.5 mountainous paved/gravel/class 4 road miles today and 7 rough technical mountain miles yesterday. It's becoming Summer and the riding season is truly coming into full swing.


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

took my 2 boys (9 and 11) to a great local spot, Fountain Head Park in NoVA. Their first time here, we had a blast. We did the green loop at a leisurely pace. Will go back for more next time - my 9 yr old insisted on scouting some of the sketchy sections before riding them, regardless of my insistence that all of this loop is ride-able, even the 2 (1') drops have cut outs near the edge  but he's still riding and uninjured so I cant fault him. no pics, too much fun riding, next time.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

JC, would you say that clinic was Intense?

Looks like fun, good form Jeni, you go on wit yo bad self!

No riding today for myself, picked up the ol' '89 Cannondale from the cabin after going to the Elko flea market. The welds look great! Hopefully I'll ride tomorrow, fingers crossed. The wife may have other plans though....


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

JCWages said:


> Jeni practicing drops at the women's mtb clinic. Lindsey Voreis coaching this part.
> View attachment 1073160


Badass chick! Lindsey Voreis is the best. She's a local celebrity in my town.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I did a road ride with my husband. MTB still out of commission. Need to get a new fitting that broke on my Disc break and my LBS doesn't carry it. Who would have guessed 

Not sure how far we went. All I know is that somehow I ended up at the local Brewery and had to ride home buzzed. I don't drink much however I may start drinking before every ride because I never rode better. Whew New!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

dbhammercycle said:


> JC, would you say that clinic was Intense?
> 
> Looks like fun, good form Jeni, you go on wit yo bad self!
> 
> No riding today for myself, picked up the ol' '89 Cannondale from the cabin after going to the Elko flea market. The welds look great! Hopefully I'll ride tomorrow, fingers crossed. The wife may have other plans though....


Haha it was for the ladies in it. Most were being pushed to do stuff that scared them. Then they conquered those fears. Was super fun to watch the prograssion.

Crossing my fingers you get to ride. 



Fuzzle said:


> Badass chick! Lindsey Voreis is the best. She's a local celebrity in my town.


A reputation well deserved. She's an excellent coach and advocate!

It's always a good ride when you end up at a brewery!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Not today as its raining quite hard now, but did 19+ miles on Saturday solo, and rode yesterday with a riding buddy. We put on 21 miles in a good old fashioned spankathon! I'm still a bit sore from the ride. Good times, though. 

Wednesday spin session, then back on the trails next weekend right through October!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

a couple of snowy-enough spots to require short hike-a-bikes...


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Going out for ride #2 today right after this green chili stew that I had for lunch makes up its mind what it wants to do...


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Yep! I rode today. I did about 11 miles. It's a nice technical trail, roots, rocks, drop offs, not much flow so I get a good workout. But I'm riding more mileage there than I used to.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did 8miles - the trail was crowded but it was more visible in the parking lot than in the actual trail. I've to say it was sweet to have a Monday to be able to ride.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

First single track since banging up my finger. Didn't count miles or time. But a few short trails with my twin bro makes for a good morning. Started a longer trail but it was a little too wet and soft to ride without making ruts so we bailed on that one.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

86mi on the road bike today. One of the first truly hot days of the year. It was punishing at the end.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Did 25 miles today a light day for me lately having put 150 miles on my hardtail in just the past 9-10 days. Found something kinda neet on my usual trail cant believe I never noticed em before but look behind my bike in this pic.


----------



## Shadow102 (May 14, 2016)

11 mile birthday ride after work today. I could actually feel the red bull kick in after 4 miles


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

First time I have been able to get on trails in a few weeks. have only had small amounts of time to hit the skatepark on BMX, so it felt good to be back on the Big Boy! All of the groomed trails were closed today, so I had to hit the backwoods trails...which are sometimes more fun than groomed!

(Once again, I don't know why some of the pix load sideways...anyone know how to prevent this?)

right before heading into "The Swamp"














"The Swamp" was pretty rough.








made it through The Swamp. These are from a cool little place by the river




















a beautiful day in the woods!!














back at the parking lot. Sweaty, dirty, HAPPY!!!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ It's cause you need to rotate them.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife and I decided to ride an old logging road in the Santa Cruz mountains today.


----------



## monjorrow (Jul 30, 2015)

Didn't get to pedal today, spent too much time breaking in the new motorbike. I did stop by the bike park to see what it was all about while I was exploring. I think I may need to invest in a full suspension rig









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Someone is a RUSH Fan


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I rode for a little over two hours today in the undeveloped county park down the road from me (it's FULL of trails).


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

12:00 RIDER said:


> Someone is a RUSH Fan


"Begin the day with a Friendly voice
A Companion unobtrusive..."

hell yeah!!!!

Gonna miss the boys on tour tho


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

Not yet today but yesterday got to get out with my son. Quality time.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I got to ride both disciplines today!!! MTB and BMX! I love summer break!!

Found this cool old pump/dirt track in a "secret place" north of the city. It brought back great memories of "1981" when I first started riding BMX. It has 2 loops, one inner loop and one outer...

A look at "Heaven (part 2)"...








looking down the first hill of the inner loop








Krampus on the overgrown bank in the inner loop








my "coach" came out to yell at me for going too slow...














cool little hills on the end of the outer, longer loop








did about 25 total runs on both loops. An awesome, dusty 2 hours. Kicked my butt....

...then headed to the skatepark for about an hour and a half of work on jumping out of the halfpipe/ dropping in the same pipe, and trying to get fakies going...

great day!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Now that my neck is back in a normal position... nice pics


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I know. I am sorry!! I can't friggen figure out the pic orientation thing still. They look correct until I hit the "post reply" button...actually, in Central Ohio, the gravity field makes things go sideways....yeah, that is what I am going with


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

No worries man its all good. Eventually you will figure it out, I've had that happened but they looked sideways on my desktop. If I flip my fone a certain way to take the pic the also come out sideways.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

20 miles of rail to trail on my new Hybrid. Tomorrow we plan on the whole 30. Paved, nearly flat riding is nothing compared to MTB, and I was in 48/11 half of the time!


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

It is heating up in the Arizona desert, but I got out at 3:45PM today for a 14.5 MTB ride at Browns Ranch. I was basically the only one out there, with the exception of two hikers I passed 50 feet from the trail head. It was 96 degrees, and a bit of a breeze. It will really warm up this weekend, with a Saturday hight of 115 forecasted. I will get out EARLY this weekend, taking advantage of light at 4:45am.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup sure did along the Truckee rvr.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

30 paved rail to trail miles today. 58 minutes for the 1st half, and 50 mins the back half. I don't think I'll do that that often, MTB riding is a whole lot funner.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I hope to go for a spin after work.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ I went for a spin before work  12mi. of pavement but I feel so good ready for the grind.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> "Begin the day with a Friendly voice
> A Companion unobtrusive..."
> 
> hell yeah!!!!
> ...


Yeah no doubt, I was lucky enough to seem them 45 times, starting back in 8th grade for Power Windows. They were MY BAND. Yes is my #2.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

12:00 RIDER said:


> Yeah no doubt, I was lucky enough to seem them 45 times, starting back in 8th grade for Power Windows. They were MY BAND. Yes is my #2.


first show for me was Signals...in 7th grade. Saw them at least once on every tour after, and multiple times on many. Iron Maiden is my #2, but Yes is in my top 20 for sure. Saw them on 90125, and Big Generator tours


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode yesterday with a couple of buds... Good 45 min climb where we were all working hard.

When it came time to descend they let me take point. At my first stop point I was 37 secs ahead. At my next wait station, I got to two minutes and thought shiz! Someone's come a croppa! So I headed back up the trail to check for bodies... The b'stards had chickened out and taken a short cut back to the bottom!?
Was a night ride on tight twisty single track. I offered them a couple of Apple-tini's when we got to the bar post ride 🐈

________________________________________________
I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Did you ride today?*

>No<


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I rode, ran and lifted... it was a nice way to celebrate another birthday


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No rides for a week now due to loss of car and bike. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Third day of winter. 22 deg Celsius


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> I rode, ran and lifted... it was a nice way to celebrate another birthday


*hApPy BirThdAY jUdY!!!*



HTR4EVR said:


> No rides for a week now due to loss of car and bike.


I hope you get covered on that bike loss. Wow! Check out the drive side crank!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Twimby said:


> Third day of winter. 22 deg Celsius


Happy Down Under!!!


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> first show for me was Signals...in 7th grade. Saw them at least once on every tour after, and multiple times on many. Iron Maiden is my #2, but Yes is in my top 20 for sure. Saw them on 90125, and Big Generator tours


Good #2! King's X (early), Grateful Dead, Allman Bros, Steely Dan, ben harper... anyway hijacking the thread but you got good ears.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Craig!

Bummer HTR4EVR :eekster:


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> I rode, ran and lifted... it was a nice way to celebrate another birthday
> 
> View attachment 1074078


Happy Birthday! Sounds like you had a good day


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

yep


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> I rode, ran and lifted... it was a nice way to celebrate another birthday
> 
> View attachment 1074078


Happy Birthday!!!! Glad you're here with us. F* Cancer!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Cleared2land said:


> *hApPy BirThdAY jUdY!!!*
> 
> I hope you get covered on that bike loss. Wow! Check out the drive side crank!


The insurance gave me 2600, a new ride is on the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Rode in the 103F heat after watering restoration trees/shrubs. I pretty much thought I was going to die. Jeni and Rick didn't seem to be affected. lol


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> I rode, ran and lifted... it was a nice way to celebrate another birthday
> 
> View attachment 1074078


Happy B-dy fellow Gemini!! Mine is next week - the 9th - and i will be celebrating by being en route to your neck of the woods!!!

Gonna head out in a minute to hit the skatepark and dirt track again. Sweaty and dusty is in the future!!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> I rode, ran and lifted... it was a nice way to celebrate another birthday
> 
> View attachment 1074078


Happy Birthday!! Sounds like a packed day


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you for all the encouragement and "another day older" wishes. I had a really nice day. 

Keep shredding daily!


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Damn does that suck. That is one of my biggest fears. Hopefully your body held up better.


HTR4EVR said:


> No rides for a week now due to loss of car and bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I'll add another 'Happy Birthday 'Licious!' 

I forgot how close together our b-days are. 

I'm tryna ride this weekend!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ More June kids 

Enjoy your b. day to the max cornfield !


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

HTR4EVR said:


> The insurance gave me 2600, a new ride is on the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whew! I've not purchased a rack yet, and I use the back of my car/seats down/front wheel off and still worry about being rear ended. I have to ask what's the next bike?  - Still that sucks!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

nope, off the saddle till the shoulder heals... though did hoofed it to the trail to do some work.
found this delectable treat and several others.









was a really nice day









hacked a new tool. some say it looks like a bird, but i call it the "amputator "


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

13 miles with 4 others... was flat touristy fair... couple of good climbs. One fella was new to mtb-ing - his o-ring was hanging out most of the way.

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

I did and it nearly killed me! Still getting over a cold, strength and fitness is way down. Trail building day tomorrow, better get an early night tonight...


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

30 great miles on a loop that has one specific climb that continues to kick my ass (for now)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Happy Birthday Licious and Korn.:thumbsup:

HTR4EVR, so sad about your two rides but it sounds like you are being taken care of fairly.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Day off sort of. About three hours walking the dogs and taking them swimming because it is hot today. 30°C. Then an easy pulse slow 20 k toad ride on easy hills.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

First ride since I had my wisdom teeth out, also my first ride since getting to MT. Elevation here is 3000 feet higher than where I'm at in ID. Alot of work ahead before I attempt much riding at 10,000+ feet.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I worked out a mostly trail ride to the place my son had a baseball doubleheader today. Round trip was 22 miles and 2,700 ft of climbing in all. And they won both games!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Nope 😥 ate out at a bar n grill last night... talking to the porcelain gods at 3.40am this morning...

Just had some toast 🍞 don't think I'll be riding tomorrow either 🚑

________________________________________________
I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

targnik said:


> Nope 😥 ate out at a bar n grill last night... talking to the porcelain gods at 3.40am this morning...
> 
> Just had some toast 🍞 don't think I'll be riding tomorrow either 🚑
> 
> ...


Bad food, too much alcohol? Or both?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Dodgy meal ^^

Too much alcohol!? 

Surely you jest!?

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## ermporshe (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunday afternoon ride to embrace the new week. 32 km windy ride


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

20 miles today ice cream stop a must

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I participated in my first ever race today, and realized that actual XC racers smoke me on the extended climbs (no surprise) but I have more confidence and carry more speed on the downhills than most in my class (Again no surprise).
I'll have to find some more downhill-oriented races. I love the idea of racing but I feel like XC isn't right for me. Those thin weight weenie racerboys on their XC racing bikes are always gonna beat me when it comes to sprinting and long climbs.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I participated in my first ever race today, and realized that actual XC racers smoke me on the extended climbs (no surprise) but I have more confidence and carry more speed on the downhills than most in my class (Again no surprise).
> I'll have to find some more downhill-oriented races. I love the idea of racing but I feel like XC isn't right for me. Those thin weight weenie racerboys on their XC racing bikes are always gonna beat me when it comes to sprinting and long climbs.


Umm, maybe Enduros are your thing? Just a wild guess.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Been riding my road bike a lot, mostly at night after the kids are asleep. I bit hot here , well I was finally able to get out and ride my mountain bike. Headed to the hill for cooler weather


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Excellent pic terrasmak... ride when you can!

Keep riding neotree605 

CannondaleF9 ... if you like dh and don't want to give that up, check out Enduro . Work on your climbing endurance. Keep riding


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Umm, maybe Enduros are your thing? Just a wild guess.


There are none in my area, at least right now. I'll keep my eyes open for them for sure.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I did 2 trail rides today and was just going to get geared up for a night ride but my energy level dropped.
I'll do a day and a night ride tomorrow and get some pictures with lots and lots of skeeters in them. They're thick this year!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Bad food, too much alcohol? Or both?


Could be a stomach virus... wife got the squirts next night & and my gut is still churning!?

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

11 miles of road today fun ride with a small rant... What do people get out of scaring a cyclist?? I got yelled at today, some dude revved his engine right next to me.. I don't get it.

Anyways... missing the mountains ...way in the back ground  Perfect ridding weather. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Had a great ride after work today now that the weather is a bit cooler


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

New route for the hybrid today. Some longer, but much more gentle, climbs, and I intentionally did a lot of mashing in higher gears. 
3.5 months to go for another week-long backpacking trip in CO with some big elevation changes, and the plan includes hammering out a lot more mileage this time, and/or doing some peak bagging. 
Already discovered that cycling(SS mtb, anyway) makes quite a difference in my uphill hiking so this is part of my training:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

My neck is stuck sideways looking at that. ^^^^


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry! Don't know why it did that. Stupid smartphone...


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1203118727

Solo epic today. Much hike a bike. Too much. But this area will be buffed by WORCA soon. Old growth forest in there and some lava flows. Pretty cool.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

It finally dropped below 90 degrees today so a 15 mile Hybrid paved rail to trail ride. Good workout.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

OwenM said:


> Sorry! Don't know why it did that. Stupid smartphone...


It's because you are holding it vertical instead of horizontal when you take the picture. On my phone I have to rotate it 90 degrees to the left for the horizontal position so that it won't post the picture upside down.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

First night ride last night and amazingly didn't see any of the mosquitos that are thick during the day on my back yard trails. https://saratogamtb.org/daniels-road/
I decided to throw on all of my pads for this one and happy I did after bouncing off of a lot of trees. 
Nice ride though and nice change of scenery riding my usual trails after dark.
This one 15-20 ft near vertical drop has a high pucker factor for me in the daylight.
Definitely a different dynamic in the dark.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Night rides (and this pic ^) are very cool!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Barman1 said:


> First night ride last night and amazingly didn't see any of the mosquitos that are thick during the day on my back yard trails. Daniels Road | Saratoga Mountain Bike Association
> I decided to throw on all of my pads for this one and happy I did after bouncing off of a lot of trees.
> Nice ride though and nice change of scenery riding my usual trails after dark.
> This one 15-20 ft near vertical drop has a high pucker factor for me in the daylight.
> Definitely a different dynamic in the dark.


Wow! It's really dark wherever you are. I'm night blind so that would scare me to death.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

We weren't suppose to get rain and hail on our staycation!


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

Enjoyed a little cooler weather in SoCal (80 degrees) and did some climbing.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, I did!!!

Had a 5pm appointment cancel, so I grabbed the bike and got in 18 miles at one of our local trails.

With as busy as work is right now, that's probably my last ride before my next 6 hour race.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

On a ride right now. Just taking a little break and enjoying this spot that I'm lucky to know so well.


----------



## Ryan Starrett (Jun 9, 2016)

*Woop whoop*

Pine forest in Australia


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome flowy trail Ryan Starrett. Looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

15 miles this morning, came back because there was "supposedly" severe thunderstorms moving in, now waiting with zero rain/zero thunder another couple hours to see wth is gonna happen......and hopefully will get a few more hours this afternoon/eve


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

32.5 miles this morning. Only a couple of climbs, with roller coaster rides for rewards, and lots of back and forth repeating several fun flowy trails. Was planning something tougher and longer, but took it easy instead, and had an absolute blast playing around.
Several short breaks, couple of snacks, ice water in the hydration bladder, both well rested AND my back cooperating for a change. Couldn't have been much better.

So tickled I almost started waxing eloquent(on Facebook, no less) about the unreasonably stringent nature of certain physical laws







You seeee....


----------



## Ryan Starrett (Jun 9, 2016)

cyclelicious said:


> Awesome flowy trail Ryan Starrett. Looks like a ton of fun!


Thanks! There is a lot more fun trails there also!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

HTR4EVR said:


> No rides for a week now due to loss of car and bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Guys. Here is the new ride.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

HTR4EVR said:


> Well Guys. Here is the new ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's intense! Nice bike.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Awesome!!!

I need to put my rack on my truck and drive in rush hour.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

HTR4EVR said:


> Well Guys. Here is the new ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! Did you just get a bike back from the insurance and no car? LOL j/k! Sweet ride! That user name is gona have to change


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2016)

I gotta say that's a fine 2-wheeled upgrade HTR4EVR......now for the cage replacement??


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That is a very nice upgrade! I keep telling people that happens with trunk racks. I've seen it before.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

For the cage, another old car. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

jcd46 said:


> Nice!! Did you just get a bike back from the insurance and no car? LOL j/k! Sweet ride! That user name is gona have to change


It was something like that. Got the bike first and the car later. LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I was on a mission tonight and did 39 km on the bike. Through brute force and ignorance, I was determined to get up to the KVR by any means necessary. Now I've managed my way up two of the trails from Crawford and was always curious about the center one...well it turns out the center one is ***** off steep near the top! There was a lot of hiking, pushing, carrying my bike on my back and quite literally in a few spots dragging it up behind me. My calves were killing me. My thighs were killing me. By the time I reached the KVR I might as well have been freaking Lieutenant Dan! 

Once at the KVR it was smooth sailing...took a break at the horse paddock up there before totally making train noises as I crossed Bellevue trestle...things were good...and then I came across three massive puddles! I figured, "Oh yeah...a couple inches maybe! I can totally bomb through them!" :thumbsup:

Axle deep. Got half way through the first puddle and stopped dead. Mistakes were made. My hiking boots and socks got thoroughly saturated and soaked clean through! 

The ride down the logging road was *****ing awesome. What more can I say? Like the old school cruiser clunken denim sporting chaps back in the 70's that tore down logging roads with coaster breaks, I was grinning the entire way. When it opened up, I felt like I was coming in hot landing a plane; eventually making it back to the house.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Deer flies and mosquitoes are still nightmarish.... must keep moving 









Nice bike HTR4evr! I like the colour!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes I did, and I'm so happy to be back to riding again.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Rode 14 miles yesterday, broke my derailleur cage trying to straighten it. Good excuse to now get a med size w/clutch.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

25+ km's this arvo... trails were slick, making the clay sections like riding on ice >.<

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I was going to ride today, then it decided to rain. But I rode on Thursday evening with a local group on some trails I haven't ridden before. They were some gnarly trails full of rocks and roots and tech sections. Trails that were going straight down immediately became trails that went straight back up at a 90 degree angle. They were fast and tricky, but also very steep. It was a fun ride, but I'll probably not go back there unless the group rides there again.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

30 miles (3 loops) in the heat, no single track today, too wet from rains recently.
This pic is at the top of a killer climb that you can't hit with any kind of momentum (a narrow bridge/obstructed view/ left turn after bridge), but at the top is the view and a waterfall. Not a Hawaii waterfall, but pretty good for Chicago


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Did 19.5 miles today with 1160 feet of climbing. My trails are mostly single track and bridle trails. Didn't see any riders on bikes or horses, only a few dog walkers. Really nice ride, popped a white tail deer by the Charles river, too.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Cloudy in my area, and raining where I went to ride. 13+ miles and 2,400 ft climbing. Started out under the clouds, then climbed up into them. Never topped out above them, unfortunately. Had a lot of dirt on me by the time I got back to the truck, but it was good dirt.


----------



## Giodog2000 (Jun 6, 2016)

I went in the school yard and practiced for a few hours....FUN!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did not ride today... but we saw 100's of other cyclists who rode naked today in downtown Toronto for World Naked Bike Ride!


----------



## Giodog2000 (Jun 6, 2016)

There is something wrong with the combination of a sweaty ass making contact with a bike seat....No?


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

sadly didn't ride, though have been building trail to ride on when i could ride...









and let your freak flag fly

[video]https://www.facebook.com/kurt.budnick.9/videos/pcb.10157020514080187/10157020512325187/?type=3&theater[/video]


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> I did not ride today... but we saw 100's of other cyclists who rode naked today in downtown Toronto for World Naked Bike Ride!
> 
> View attachment 1075788
> 
> ...


where was this? We were all over downtown Toronto today and saw no naked bikers. Granted we were in the Hockey Hall of Fame for a while....

rode parts of Albion Hills yesterday till my fiance had a MASSIVE otb on a rooty downhill in the black trail. She probably went 15 feet through trees off the bike. Pics will come in a few days of some hella bruising and scrapes...she is ok, and just achey now, but is going to stick to more "calm" hills in Ohio for a while...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Allen Gardens near the Don River

Hope your girlfriend wasn't injured too badly  and I glad you are having fun... Lot's happening including Bestival etc


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

Rode 10 miles today, with 1700 feet elevation gain. Fun ride. Took my buddies on a trail they hadnt been on before. We loved it even the POISON OAK on the trail that had us feeling the burn!! Overall fun ride!! I will probably ride tomorrow morning to get a few more miles in. I only average 50-70 miles a month, but my goal for the month of june is 100 miles. So far I'm at 30 miles.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

riding4life said:


> Rode 10 miles today, with 1700 feet elevation gain. Fun ride. Took my buddies on a trail they hadnt been on before. We loved it even the POISON OAK on the trail that had us feeling the burn!! Overall fun ride!! I will probably ride tomorrow morning to get a few more miles in. I only average 50-70 miles a month, but my goal for the month of june is 100 miles. So far I'm at 30 miles.


[video]https://www.facebook.com/kurt.budnick.9/videos/pcb.10157020514080187/10157020512325187/?type=3&theater[/video]

cool


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I rode just about 19 miles today with 1332' feet of climbing. The rocks and roots were very slick until around 10:15 this morning. I could put on a head of steam once the trails dried out. 

A nice ride and feel comfortably fatigued now. I'm looking around for a nice place for the nap. Couch or poolside? tbd


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Old Donner Train Tunnels*

Wife and I rode up Coldstream and looped around to the old Donner Pass Railbed. californiathroughmylens.com/donnerpasstunnel

Nice Blast down old HWY 40 back to Donner Lake

GPX Track (.gpx)

The concrete snow sheds are long but have some light openings. The tunnels are not long but are really dark for our 55+ year old eyes, we brought one handlebar light for both of us. Phantom 3 Pro 4k- Donner Pass Abandoned Railroad Tunnels

You could park at the Donner Ski Ranch and do an out n back with no real climbing.

Warm on the climb.









Great Views









Still Snow at higher elevations.









Cold, dark and wet in the tunnels.


----------



## Giodog2000 (Jun 6, 2016)

HTR4EVR said:


> For the cage, another old car.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funnyyyy! ;-)


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

patski said:


> Wife and I rode up Coldstream and looped around to the old Donner Pass Railbed. californiathroughmylens.com/donnerpasstunnel
> 
> Nice Blast down old HWY 40 back to Donner Lake
> 
> ...


Nice. How long and dark are those tunnels? Do you need to bring a light or ok without?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Went to a demo event and took a ride on a couple Yeti's. A 5.5c and a 6c. Both very nice bikes. I'd be happy with either, though if I had to choose, it'd be the 5.5. But the best news is that after demo'ing them, it makes me once again realize that my current 2012 model year Tallboy Ltc (as modified since new) is still competitive with the latest greatest. Some day though... For now, I'll continue to hang on to my dollars.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

LaloKera said:


> Nice. How long and dark are those tunnels? Do you need to bring a light or ok without?


The concrete snow sheds are long but have some light openings. The tunnels are not long but are really dark for our 55+ year old eyes, we brought one handlebar light for both of us. Phantom 3 Pro 4k- Donner Pass Abandoned Railroad Tunnels

You could park at the Donner Ski Ranch and do an out n back with no real climbing.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep just got back from 10miles of road, couldn't get to the trails this weekend so I had to squeeze some kind of ride in.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ The tunnel ride looks amazing, Patski! Thanks for sharing your ride


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

Got in a quick ride and climb before the sunset. I always see people leaving the trails before the sun sets, why would you want to miss this?


----------



## ermporshe (Jan 7, 2015)

creativefletch said:


> Got in a quick ride and climb before the sunset. I always see people leaving the trails before the sun sets, why would you want to miss this?
> View attachment 1076510


Great pic and amazing scenary


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Agree awesome! 8mile ride today at my local trail w/some exploring.. sorry no pics today, ridding w/my buddy and he doesn't like stopping much I prefer to enjoy the scenery, solo rides sometimes are just what one needs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2016)

sadly no. I did have my airless runnin while painting my ma's house from 630a till about 2p though. Maybe I can get out this weekend for a stomp.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, today and yesterday. One pic from each.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Beautiful bike!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ Beautiful bike!


Thanks, just finished building it. Today was my second ride on it. Getting it dialed in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ Beautiful bike!


now she's gonna post more.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> Thanks, just finished building it. Today was my second ride on it. Getting it dialed in.


Tell us about the problems you've had so far.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

patski said:


> The concrete snow sheds are long but have some light openings. The tunnels are not long but are really dark for our 55+ year old eyes, we brought one handlebar light for both of us. Phantom 3 Pro 4k- Donner Pass Abandoned Railroad Tunnels
> 
> You could park at the Donner Ski Ranch and do an out n back with no real climbing.


Nice photos and ride report. Looks like you two had an amazing day.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Just went for my first proper night ride, only 16km but some good techy, twisty, steep and slippery stuff. Holy **** it's twice as much fun in the dark!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow Nice bike Hawg!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Just commuted in NYC on my Dahon in the rain. Now I have to spend 45 minutes cleaning the bike so the LIRR commuters don't give me dirty looks when I go home.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> now she's gonna post more.


That works I'm all about bike porn


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Second ride, about to be the first in the dirt after my massive wreck! Super cautious, but boy was that fun!! My busted ribs reminded me to be smooth and ride lightly. A good reminder...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> That works I'm all about bike porn


i'll have plenty more in a few days.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I had a decent ride on a new trail today until my Stan's 3.30 hub cracked about a mile from my car. 
Thankfully I wasn't 10 miles out like I usually am.
What a racket when it exploded and if it wasn't shot it certainly is now seeing as I rode it as far as it would go. 
Must have seen it coming, I have a new wheel being laced up now anx should be here soon.
Have another hanging in the garage I'll mount a tire on tomorrow to get me by.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, I just did a morning ride. It was fun (usually is). I did about 15 miles today. It was a nice flow trail system. While I was stopped talking to another rider we heard a couple of guys approaching. I heard them talking and the young one said "this is fun". So when they passed us I said to him that I heard him say he was having fun. He said this was his first time riding.

Anyway, now that I'm home it's T-storming now so I got my ride in on time. I hope to do it again tomorrow morning (if the trails are dry enough) at another trail.


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

Got a chance to get out yesterday with a friend and explore some new trails in the mountains and escape the SoCal heat.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

I feel dead I took my normal 25-35 miles road/trail up to about 60 miles today in about 4-5 hrs mostly trail.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I got to ride mountain bike this morning - did my local-yokel trail since all of the "country club" trails were closed due to high humidity (note my sarcasm?). 

also got to ride BMX tonight...I love summer. Getting to ride twice in one day is awesome...

not riding BMX for 2 weeks definitely caught up to me though...gotta get that back on track


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

My bike was still in my car from a ride last night so I decided to hit the trails for a lunch ride today. Didn't have a change of clothes or anything, so I had to ride in my work shirt and khakis, but it was still a blast.

Was a little sweatier than I might've liked for the rest of the afternoon at work, though...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^^^ Nice landscape and elevation creativefletch (and sweet bike!)

^^ Glad you got out Bahamut2119 

^ Double header sXeXBMXer! Awesome :thumbsup:

^ Way to go GoldFly


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

GoldFly said:


> My bike was still in my car from a ride last night so I decided to hit the trails for a lunch ride today. Didn't have a change of clothes or anything, so I had to ride in my work shirt and khakis, but it was still a blast.
> 
> Was a little sweatier than I might've liked for the rest of the afternoon at work, though...


That's dedication  I couldn't work after a ride w/out a proper shower and change of clothes and I work @ home.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Too hot today for me to ride. So I took a drive into the mountains to beat the heat. I wish I had brought my bike but because I didn't I went for a short hike. Still 80 degrees up there.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^Gorgeous location DJ. Looks like the birds are circling


----------



## Sr.Smith (Dec 14, 2013)

not today. :madman:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Me either! :madman: Got up early because it is going to be HOT today... found a water leak so there goes my ride waiting for a decent time to call the plumber :madmax::madmax:


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep, did nearly 20 miles this morning. Same trail as last Saturday and bumped the deer in the exact same place again.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Too hot today for me to ride. So I took a drive into the mountains to beat the heat. I wish I had brought my bike but because I didn't I went for a short hike. Still 80 degrees up there.


That's beautiful. Worth the drive.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

It's raining.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Fuzzle said:


> It's raining.


Oh, Fuzz, so sorry.

I got out early to beat the heat. It was really smokey here yesterday but the wind switched overnight and blew much of it offshore. I can still feel it a little bit in my lungs, though.

16.11 miles
2:32:27 ride time
6.3mph av speed
34.6mph max speed
2320' elevation gain
1872 calories

Took out my new steed. Rides super smooth. Love it!


----------



## Shadow102 (May 14, 2016)

Been fostering a puppy so today was the first time i got for more than a couple miles, put in 10 miles

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

12 hours ago ^^ an 8hr team event...

Cue the Bandit.









Surprising thing was, I was KOM for our 3 man team!?

On our home trails, which all start with a big climb... one of my team mates pisses all over us during first half of rides (big climb).

Race course was very pedally, up and down. No where really for my descending skills to shine (out of the 3 of us I'm quicker down hills).

So, all pre race - me + other mate are heaping the praise on our climber. All of us even he, were expecting him to carry the team.

Surprise, surprise... the tight twisty course w/ 3 or 4 long straight aways... allowed me to be top dog by 2 minutes on average per lap!?

Who knew!?

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

Did a big loop at Annadel. Had one if those instant falls. Banged my knee good. Spun easy down canyon trail from the lake. Knee is better for it. 

Nice day. 


Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

Test rode bikes at work - a few new and a few used. I also got stuck with testing some 24" kids bikes because I'm the shortest guy at the shop.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

nope, not yet. soon... been building trail.









been hot, catching some shade.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No riding. Doing lots of running and crossfit while hubby's shoulder heals (I don't like riding alone)


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Some riding today. Kinda knowing this new bike. First strenuous ride after the accident.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

110 degrees in SoCal for the last 2 days!! Nights have been like 95.


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> 110 degrees in SoCal for the last 2 days!! Nights have been like 95.


Today is no joke, it was 95 before 8AM. Haven't rode in 3 days and I'm itching to get out.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

Been drinking a lot of water to prep for an after work ride. Outside is warm!!! Major motivation suck. 


Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

my LBS does a Werewolf Ride 1x month on the full moon, which is tonight. Ride to a local brewery have a beer (or 2) and some good conversation then night ride back. This is the longest I have not ridden since December, been almost a week... Tonight that stops!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode a little tonight since my bike will be in the shop for a few days. It was really dusty but I was really fast, and felt good both uphill and downhill. I can't wait to ride more. This bike is bloody amazing.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

The shop I frequent started doing Monday evening rides at the trail closest to the store. They only had two people show up last week, so they invited me for today's ride. I brought my son and a co worker. We were 13 total. Great ride. Lots of fun. My 11 year old tore it up. Made me proud.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Two rides today for a total of about five hours at around 90 degrees.
Man, I need a pint!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

One Pint coming up!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Put in a few off road miles on the commute home. Only six miles, but it's better than nothing and I need to grade quizzes.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> One Pint coming up!


Thanks!
But it seems I was around a quart low though.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

It was a cool morning in Napa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/617379756

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

It was pouring rain but I decided to go for a ride on my lunch break anyway. Knocked out a little over four miles, ended up soaking wet, bike is a muddy mess, but I had a blast.

I love riding in the rain (and don't worry, it had just started raining earlier today so the ground hadn't soaked it up yet; I did no damage to the trails).


----------



## Shadow102 (May 14, 2016)

Rode 13 miles today which puts me over 100 miles on my new bike in a month (first time putting that on a bike) Turns out i have also lost 9 lbs in that time which is the lightest i have been in 12 years (lost 10lbs last year all year long) 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Shadow102 said:


> Rode 13 miles today which puts me over 100 miles on my new bike in a month (first time putting that on a bike) Turns out i have also lost 9 lbs in that time which is the lightest i have been in 12 years (lost 10lbs last year all year long)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

Shadow102 said:


> Rode 13 miles today which puts me over 100 miles on my new bike in a month (first time putting that on a bike) Turns out i have also lost 9 lbs in that time which is the lightest i have been in 12 years (lost 10lbs last year all year long)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Bad ass!!!

Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Finally all the way to the lake none stop.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

nope not riding, doctor orders...

though have been flagging a pretty cool trail...

the land manger, stakeholder, having a lunch break during the gpsing...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I got in a pre-work ride this morning and it put me in a good mood all the way through my day.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Had another quick lunch-break ride today. Ended up a sweaty mess, but it was worth it. It really is a luxury that I can ride right from the parking lot to a great series of trails.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

11+ miles of fire road grinding on my new HT.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Been riding Jackson Demo near Fort Bragg, CA all week with my wife. Great visit as always.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I just did a 12 mile ride today. I took the 16 year old bike out today. There sure were a lot of bikes out there today too.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Zomby, you left a fork leg back on the trail somewhere.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Come on DJ...that bike has a prosthesis.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

It was just me and the pup today and unfortunately she's not quite ready to run alongside me on a bike. Instead, today we did off-leash walking training and she did very well. Hope it's soon that she's ready to join me on rides.

Puppy-tax:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

GoldFly said:


> It was just me and the pup today and unfortunately she's not quite ready to run alongside me on a bike. Instead, today we did off-leash walking training and she did very well. Hope it's soon that she's ready to join me on rides.
> 
> Puppy-tax:
> 
> View attachment 1078315


It takes time and frequency. She'll get it, she looks like a great pup.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

one more week and hopefully i can ride!

mean while giant mushrooms are coming up on the trails...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Rode twice, 1st ride was a nice 32-33mi epic this morning from my house up into the mountains.













2nd ride was in the city-park this evening for about 15 miles or so.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

24kms today just me and the dogs. Blue skies and mild temps even by our standards. Feels like summer, rides like winter...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

GoldFly said:


> It was just me and the pup today and unfortunately she's not quite ready to run alongside me on a bike. Instead, today we did off-leash walking training and she did very well. Hope it's soon that she's ready to join me on rides.
> 
> Puppy-tax:


What a sweet puppy. She looks pleased with herself. She will be a fantastic trail dog.

When I started mtb, my dog a JRT was 12 years old. Although he was smart and loved being in the forest, he wasn't used to the bikes. If I was to adopt another dog I definitely would work with them at a young age.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*9 lives...*

*Bless your heart Judy!*


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The alpine tundra from today's ride (just outside and above the city):









Rabbit Lake









More of the amazing variety of micro-sized plant life.









None of these is taller than an inch.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Beautiful pics Jayem 

Still waiting for my hubby to get medical clearance for riding. In the meantime, I did an early morning run before it got too hot (8.75 km ie 5+ miles)


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Went back to the scene of the crime today (or commonly known as the place where I busted my ribs 3 1/2 weeks ago). It was a little scare going back up there (and kind of painful). I got off the bike 2 or 3 times to walk around things I normally roll over (just in case). It is always important to go back to those places where we get thrown down hard (just to prove I am an idiot).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

beastmaster said:


> Went back to the scene of the crime today (or commonly known as the place where I busted my ribs 3 1/2 weeks ago). It was a little scare going back up there (and kind of painful). I got off the bike 2 or 3 times to walk around things I normally roll over (just in case). It is always important to go back to those places where we get thrown down hard (just to prove I am an idiot).


I agree with getting back and riding the offending section of trail as soon as possible (I've always done that). ... unless you are squished by a revolving door then it's another story 

http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/phobias-1015990.html#post12702540


----------



## boots (Aug 15, 2008)

Yea buddy! Soquel Demo Flow trail. Still in good shape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> I did an early morning run before it got too hot (8.75 km ie 5+ miles)
> 
> View attachment 1078683


Is your running speed?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Rode Downieville all weekend with the MTBr crew. No time for many pictures but Jeni did get video of me clearing the waterfall section of Butcher Ranch Trail. It's not pretty but I made it a few times.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> Is your running speed?
> 
> View attachment 1078754


I doubt it but there wasn't any traffic on the road so I took the pic


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Rode yesterday, broken chain and lots of mosquitos bites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm grouchy, no rides for 7 days! Major plumbing issue at my house that not only prevented me from ridding but from buying my CX bike  Oh well, I'll try to get a road ride in this evening. Great pics everyone!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Beautiful pics Jayem
> 
> Still waiting for my hubby to get medical clearance for riding. In the meantime, I did an early morning run before it got too hot (8.75 km ie 5+ miles)
> 
> ...


Nice shots, as far as medical clearance, you are a nurse right?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HTR4EVR said:


> Rode yesterday, broken chain and lots of mosquitos bites.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like it was better than being at work.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sounds like it was better than being at work.


It was more fun indeed. For some reason I don't get alone with Shimano chains, never had a problem with sram or kmc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HTR4EVR said:


> It was more fun indeed. For some reason I don't get alone with Shimano chains, never had a problem with sram or kmc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So is this chain failure what prompted purchasing the new cassette and chain?


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

No rides for me for a while. :cryin::cryin:
Just got home from surgery on my stomach again. :madman:
Feels pretty good though so I expect a quick return.
Till then it's the trainer then some bike path mileage till I can get on the trails again.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Barman1 said:


> No rides for me for a while. :cryin::cryin:
> Just got home from surgery on my stomach again. :madman:
> Feels pretty good though so I expect a quick return.
> Till then it's the trainer then some bike path mileage till I can get on the trails again.


Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2016)

yes but for only 2hrs before the 100d heat set in.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery


Thanks!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's to getting well soon barman. It sucks to be off the bike by doctor's orders.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

NDD said:


> Here's to getting well soon barman. It sucks to be off the bike by doctor's orders.


Thanks to you as well!
This one went great and even with no pain meds (never) it almost feels like I could get out there right now so I should have a quick return to pestering you all with my ride reports. 
Till then it's the trainer as soon as I feel like throwing a leg over.


----------



## ermporshe (Jan 7, 2015)

20 Km just a kind ride after work around the hills of the city ! after 19h but still so hot.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So is this chain failure what prompted purchasing the new cassette and chain?


No, but these new systems with narrow chain and wider cassette are prompt to chain rubbing which I hate. True to be told, as soon as I saw the shimano chain on the bike I ordered a 10speed kmc chain because I knew the stock chain won't last much and it only lasted three rides.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

First successful ride with the pup today. What can I say, she's a natural. She definitely had a blast as well.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

HTR4EVR said:


> True to be told, as soon as I saw the shimano chain on the bike I ordered a 10speed kmc chain because I knew the stock chain won't last much and it only lasted three rides.


Come on...three rides and your Shimano chain needed replacement? If that's what you're saying...I'm not buying it.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

The trail snacks aren't ripe yet. Hoping the thorns on the branches didn't give me a flat!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Cleared2land said:


> Come on...three rides and your Shimano chain needed replacement? If that's what you're saying...I'm not buying it.


I don't understand, after a heavy climd up skyline I had no problem and coming down on a creek crossing I got a broken chain. I have been using Sram for years and replacing those due to stretch but they never brake on the trail.

But if you don't buy it. That's ok with me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally! A much needed solo ride even though it was 90+ so kept it leisurely and stopped often, and just did 10miles. Started with the trail to myself, one hiker and another rider.. some pics since I took my time, nice blue sky, it was very therapeutic. :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

GoldFly said:


> First successful ride with the pup today. What can I say, she's a natural. She definitely had a blast as well.
> 
> View attachment 1079296


That is one HAPPY Dog! Sweet!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

HTR4EVR said:


> True to be told, as soon as I saw the shimano chain on the bike I ordered a 10speed kmc chain because I knew the stock chain won't last much and it only lasted three rides.





Cleared2land said:


> Come on...three rides and your Shimano chain needed replacement? If that's what you're saying...I'm not buying it.





HTR4EVR said:


> I don't understand, after a heavy climd up skyline I had no problem and coming down on a creek crossing I got a broken chain.


Ok, I can understand a failure...breaking. My impression was that your replacement was due to your wearing it out in three rides.

New chain, three rides and a failure should be a warranty replacement.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Canada's 149th birthday ride!

Chris' first easy ride 6 weeks post op








oooh! a double rainbow! (also a shout out for Pride)








post ride chocolate maple leaf ...great day!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Happy b-day to our neighbor up north and congratulations to Chris for getting back on the bike!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> Canada's 149th birthday ride!


Wow, some dark clouds! Looks good tho.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

HTR4EVR said:


> No, but these new systems with narrow chain and wider cassette are prompt to chain rubbing which I hate. True to be told, as soon as I saw the shimano chain on the bike I ordered a 10speed kmc chain because I knew the stock chain won't last much and it only lasted three rides.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not 1999 anymore.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ol' Bromy said:


> Happy b-day to our neighbor up north and congratulations to Chris for getting back on the bike!


This ^
Judy, it's good to hear Chris is back ripping up that beautiful countryside again.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jayem said:


> It's not 1999 anymore.


He's partying like it is.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Jayem said:


> It's not 1999 anymore.


Very true...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Good luck with getting back into the spin of things Singlesprocket! Take it easy and let us know how your doing on the bike. Keep him in check Judy.

Safe Journeys!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

thanks everyone, slowly getting back into it...


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

First ride on my new front wheel. 
Massive difference in feel and ride quality
Went from a garbage stock 17mm Bontrager rim and burnt out hub
with a Maxxis Ardent 2.4 tubed
To an Easton Arc 27 tubeless with an Ardent 2.4 and bikehubstore hubs. 
Love it!


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Kinda pissed...

I was up at 7:15. Just woke up early. No alarm. Didn't ride because the pest control guy was coming from 8-11am. In GA now it's 95-100 after 11am through August it seems so I only ride in the AM. So I do yard work while the wife runs errands with the kids. My tech shows up at 10:45 and is here for 45 minutes. Wife comes home and says, "wow, he's on time." 

Apparently it was an 11-2pm appt. I was annoyed..


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Pissed?

That's life. It could be much worse. Don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## VARiderSR (Feb 23, 2007)

Left the house around 6 this morning. Got in a pretty good ride before coming back to the house and doing the dad/husband thing. Morning rides are gooooooood.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I enjoy pre-dawn rides. I try to to get at least three weekday pre-dawn rides in. That allows me to face all of the crazy responsibilities with kids, work and all the stuff that happens around here. I love the early rides before life begins to stir. It's cooler and quieter.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Today was an amazing day, and I'd like to share the story of it with you!

I woke up at 7:30 today to get ready to leave for a ride; a ride that had been planned for weeks in advance, but that I only learned of on Wednesday, LOL. It was a Guided Group Ride, basically; a few select riders who knew the particular area we'd all be riding in had volunteered to guide groups of other riders through this massive space.

After a drive of about an hour and 15 minutes, which was filled with music, aimlessly staring out the window at the views and then remembering I was driving, and numerous curse words when my GPS would lose signal and send me in the wrong direction (goddammit!), I arrived! Soon after, everyone else started piling in, and geared up.

I don't know the total number of us that came out, but it was a lot! See for yourself!









We split into two groups, which turned into three when someone had a chain break on them and some stayed behind to assist. The terrain was mostly dry, with a few muddy bits here and there, and some creek riding as well. There were quite a few climbs, but no real "Lung Busters" to speak of, and there were some nice downhill bits with great flow to boot! Many a mile of trails can be found in this place!









And my group rode quite a few of those miles!









There were some great vistas along some portions of the trails as well. I didn't stop to take too many photos and interrupt the ride, but when everyone else stopped for photos, I took some too.

















All in all, I had a great day riding today! There was plenty of hot dogs, hamburgers and beer after everyone was done riding too.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

DrumsXO said:


> Today was an amazing day, and I'd like to share the story of it with you!...
> 
> All in all, I had a great day riding today! There was plenty of hot dogs, hamburgers and beer after everyone was done riding too.


Sounds like you had a blast! :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fun ride today... Many interesting sights were seen throughout the day


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

was an awesome ride today!

Urban Dictionary: #singlesprocket


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Mud city today...

But, lookie at what we found!

















-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

a ride to celebrate canada and the united states


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

singlesprocket said:


> a ride to celebrate canada and the united states
> 
> View attachment 1079880


That wouldn't happen to be a picture of a member of the real life "Devil's Brigage"?


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, I rode today. 17.6 miles with 1309 feet of climbing. No bikers today, just one equestrian and a few dog walkers. I rode 20 yesterday with 1198 feet of climbing. I ride a Pivot Mach 429 Aluminum, and for the first time, I bumped into another Pivot owner. Looked like he had the 429 Carbon. I did see a Pivot rider on some sort of downhill rig on the road two weeks ago, no doubt pedaling to a trail head.

That's 3 Pivots in town!

I aim to ride tomorrow on a nice 15.5 mile loop that I haven't hit in a couple of months. We'll see, legs are tired right now.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ride on and safe journeys!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ravewoofer said:


> Yes, I rode today. 17.6 miles with 1309 feet of climbing. No bikers today, just one equestrian and a few dog walkers. I rode 20 yesterday with 1198 feet of climbing. I ride a Pivot Mach 429 Aluminum, and for the first time, I bumped into another Pivot owner. Looked like he had the 429 Carbon. I did see a Pivot rider on some sort of downhill rig on the road two weeks ago, no doubt pedaling to a trail head.
> 
> That's 3 Pivots in town!
> 
> I aim to ride tomorrow on a nice 15.5 mile loop that I haven't hit in a couple of months. We'll see, legs are tired right now.


Sounds like a pivotal moment in realization.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

8.8 today, lots of riders today but not over crowded. Perfect weather! :thumbsup:

There is a memorial on the trail, but I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Quick ride today to wear out the pup before we went to visit with family. Love that she's becoming such a natural on the trails by my house. Once I get the right behavior down on these trails we'll be ready to move on to other ones that she's not so familiar with.

Should be riding again tomorrow morning as well.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Taking the scenic route today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Perfect weather today. Did a 10k run this morning and a rail trail ride this afternoon :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Nice pics! I need a better phone


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy 4th everyone, hope your beers are empty - Gota a quick 13mile road ride today before the heat. Sporting the for sale bike


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Not today, since today was all driving back from a camping trip, but the two days before I was able to hit two trails in Arkansas, which was a quite different and challenging experience compared to what we have here in Illinois.

First trail was the Ender's Fault trail at Woolly Hollow State Park, which is in the alluvial floodplain of the Mississippi River, and so was not that much more different than what I am used to, except it has more climbing and some rocks. Did ten miles with my girlfriend, which was the first time we've ever ridden off road together, and I felt really good about it. She split off at the half way bailout point, but I finished the loop. It was the first IMBA rated trail I have ever ridden and it was listed as intermediate, which surprised me, because I thought it was really only somewhat difficult.

On Sunday we rode the Jackfork Trail at Pinnacle Mountain State Park... well, half of it. The entire trail was basically some dirt with chunky rocks sticking out of it and a lot of up and down. For me, that was _very_ difficult but I was having fun. My girlfriend bailed out after 3.5 miles, and I followed suite, not exactly wanting to be alone on a trail I knew was above my skill level. Admittedly that trail owned me, and I really enjoyed that experience, and wish I would have just finished it. The topography was much more extreme because this park lies on the outskirts of the Ouachita Mountains. This trail made me want to move somewhere with a more extreme topography to experience more challenging trails.

I keep mentioning that my girlfriend bailed out at halfway points, but I should also mention that she has only ridden a mountain bike for about a month, so I'm proud of the things she is willing to tackle. Now I just have to keep pushing her.

Anyway, it was a great weekend seeing new places and experiencing new trails.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

After a few weeks riding of riding the mountain bike and a little rain overnight I decided to mix things up and head out for a few road miles. 

They recently brought in a meter passing gap law for cars overtaking bikes in my part of OZ, unfortunately plenty of muppets did not get the memo. No bilnk and i'am dead passes but a handful of very close passes on roads that gave no excuse to be anywhere near me.

Hope to ride a different route tomorrow and the other road users show a little more common sense.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Went for a quick ride to wear out the puppy. I used to have to stay home with her because she was too young to run alongside the bike. Now that she's getting better at it, once I get home from work she won't stop whining until we go for a ride.

It's definitely a bit annoying at first, as I get home and just want to relax; but I know the exercise is good for me and the hour spent on the trails with her will save me 5 hours of whining later.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Third day straight of ridding a buddy called and I was happy to join him. 7miles, quick ride as I was pressed for time and he had a "rough" long weekend. I won't be able to ride for a few days, so I got in as much as I could. About 28miles in 3 days not bad, I might make my 500 mile goal for this year and I didn't ride Jan-Apr -maybe I can reach 800?


----------



## Ryan Starrett (Jun 9, 2016)

We spend way too much time living out our busy lives indoors and on screens. The real world is outside, go out there. Live. Dream. Ride.

Thanks for watching my second video, like on Vimeo and share if you're inclined. Then go ride.

bit.ly/themtblife


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. I took my son for a little spin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Did not ride today, trails too wet after the last few days of thundershowers here. So I did the next best thing and hiked the trails with my dog while doing some trail maintenance. The rains and winds brought down a lot of limbs. Then I drank some beers. So it was almost as fun as riding.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

orvil said:


> Did not ride today, trails too wet after the last few days of thundershowers here. So I did the next best thing and hiked the trails with my dog while doing some trail maintenance. The rains and winds brought down a lot of limbs. Then I drank some beers. So it was almost as fun as riding.


Hike +dog + trail work + beer= success


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

If the rain holds off I'm riding tomorrow


----------



## Giodog2000 (Jun 6, 2016)

cyclelicious said:


> Hike +dog + trail work + beer= success


Anything + beer = Success :thumbsup:


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

nope... did not ride today... had to work on the shoulder...

chilling in the backyard...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

this was during a robbery...

Police investigating after masked suspects rob Chinatown jewelry store | CP24.com


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

ninja

[video]http://www.pinkbike.com/video/214176/[/video]


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes. Was able to get my SS tires to hold air over night so I went out early before too much heat. Did 20miles 800'.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

YESSSS! I rode today. Did a quickie 15+ mile roadie ride around the Rose Bowl this morning, then went to work. Then after dinner, did two quickie loops on a fun city trail that is a 5 minute drive away for 4+ miles, a fun sunsetter.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Woohoo!! Great ride today... bit of huckin fun =)

Brew afterwards wasn't bad either ;-)

________________________________________________
I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

We shuttled the Canyon in Auburn today. Did 18 miles and about 1,600ft. of climbing. Well worth it for the flowy and chunky downhill parts.  Didn't get many pictures so I'll just post one of Jeni finishing a sucky climb.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

No riding today, but we're now only ~200 metres away from re-opening one of our favourite trails after it was logged last year!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep. I rode yesterday and today, 18 and 19+ miles respectively. We had a little bit of rain last night that made all the rocks and roots slick. Still spanked the ride today. Great day to be on the trails!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yepper - Ride often


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Off the bike for a few days, had some dental surgery...hopefully by Wed or Thursday 😊


----------



## sevenhelmet (Feb 29, 2016)

Not today, but got back out on the trails yesterday for the first time in a month. It's been a busy summer.

Feels good to be riding again


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Gorgeous day for a 30km+ ride (road/off-road combo)


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No but ran 4.2 miles. Second run in a row. It was a beautiful morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes and ended up contaminating my brand new rear brake pads and rotors, and snapping my brand new 11 speed chain.
In times like these I wonder why I even bother having a nice bike.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Rode twice today: once at lunch and once after work to wear the puppy out after a long day home alone.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I sure did, and there was a bear sighted wondering nearby my location after it dined on somebody's trash.


----------



## OffTheTop (Sep 20, 2015)

I got in 3 rides today. The first one was great. The second one was mixed and the third was boring... because the trails I wanted to ride (except for the first one) were all closed for Cycling Nationals. There will be other days


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep ^^


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm currently on vacation in Central Florida. I took down a list of trailheads and went to ride one close to the resort yesterday. I'll hit the favorites tomorrow. 
Anyway, I drove 37 miles to one and they turned me away because of wild fires. 
I then drove 79 miles to another place called Colt Creek State Park. Got there, they told me they didn't think the woods were on fire so I could ride. I pulled out a 20 to pay the four dollar entry fee and the ranger said no one else was there and she had no change. I paid with my credit card and entered the 5500 acre park all alone. Started riding in what felt like a sauna. Thankfully, I bought a white, long sleeve Troy Lee jersey. Saved the day. 
Rode about ten miles of flat as a billiard table fire road. Boring, but a ride. 
Saw a deer and a turtle. Interesting warning sign about Florida Black Bears. I'll post pics when I get home.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Rode today. 93 degrees at 2:00pm with 50% humidity, which is actually low in Alabama during the mid-afternoon summer heat. Still sweated buckets so I know I'm staying hydrated.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

10.1 miles today. Strava says 760 feet of climbing but it feels like so much more when it's all over rocks and roots and you have to put in extra effort to climb up onto and over them.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No riding since the weekend but did a few evening runs. Needed some work done on the bike. Hope my ride will be ready for the weekend. (I have a backup bike just in case)


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> No riding since the weekend but did a few evening runs. Needed some work done on the bike. Hope my ride will be ready for the weekend. (I have a backup bike just in case)


Only one backup bike?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> Only one backup bike?


Ha! I didn't mean to sound fancy but it's my hardtail bike, which still has the winter wheel set.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

cyclelicious said:


> Ha! I didn't mean to sound fancy but it's my hardtail bike, which still has the winter wheel set.


Same here. Bike is in the shop and the faithful winter hard tail is ready just in case.


----------



## saildesign (Aug 10, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> Ha! I didn't mean to sound fancy but it's my hardtail bike, which still has the winter wheel set.


It sounded fancy enough even then here in one-bike-only country. But then again, I have a back-up camera or two, and a back-up this-that-and-the-other so I guess we are just differently fancy.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

*Back to the offending spot*

6 weeks ago today I cracked two ribs and got a deep, deep thigh contusion climbing this very spot. While I have been back in the neighborhood, today was the first time I rode through the place. Good to have that behind me!









Photo flattens out the trail, which is quite steep (15-18%) and makes the tread seem wider (it is about 12-18 inches at the widest sections). This is at the top of Atalaya Mountain in Santa Fe. It is about a 2000 ft vertical climb in less than 3 miles. That aspect made the get-off so much more painful. I was going full throttle when it happened.

On a good note, I cleaned 95% of it today. I cleaned the section here too.


----------



## Mapcase (Jul 15, 2016)

Nope. Had a minor medical procedure yesterday so I won't be riding for a couple of weeks at least...


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

Got out at 6am today! Lost my car keys on the trail... Luckily the gf wasn't busy and could bring me the others...


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

tims5377 said:


> Got out at 6am today! Lost my car keys on the trail... Luckily the gf wasn't busy and could bring me the others...


Yep, got out early this morning as it's very hot and humid today. Even this morning, the air was like pea soup.

I ended up doing my longest ride of the season at my fastest pace, too. Honestly, because of the weather, I was holding back a bit in places. So 22.5 miles at an average pace of 10.02 mph.

I think my legs have finally come back after kidney stone surgery in April.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benrogers101 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey fellows! Planning to go out for a ride in an hour or so. Have a feeling it's going to be a good one, as it's a cloudy day along with a little bit of wind here in Palm Bay. This session's going to be a little bit longer as I tend to enjoy such a weather. Got a busy schedule these days but I always somehow manage to squeeze in a session. Love riding, can't argue with that!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NYrr496 said:


> I'm currently on vacation in Central Florida. I took down a list of trailheads and went to ride one close to the resort yesterday. I'll hit the favorites tomorrow.
> Anyway, I drove 37 miles to one and they turned me away because of wild fires.
> I then drove 79 miles to another place called Colt Creek State Park. Got there, they told me they didn't think the woods were on fire so I could ride. I pulled out a 20 to pay the four dollar entry fee and the ranger said no one else was there and she had no change. I paid with my credit card and entered the 5500 acre park all alone. Started riding in what felt like a sauna. Thankfully, I bought a white, long sleeve Troy Lee jersey. Saved the day.
> Rode about ten miles of flat as a billiard table fire road. Boring, but a ride.
> Saw a deer and a turtle. Interesting warning sign about Florida Black Bears. I'll post pics when I get home.


I almost teared up reading this, until I got to the end where you actually got to ride. Then I almost teared up again reading how boring it was for the effort you put in. Glad you managed a ride in, still waiting on photos.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

So many awesome stories on this page... so much effort to shred! Have a fantastic day and weekend


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ I know, I've been off the bike for almost 10 days dentist orders... hopefully tomorrow I can finally do at least a mellow short road ride


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> So many awesome stories on this page... so much effort to shred! Have a fantastic day and weekend


Thanks for the rep!

Its always good to ride, and, like you, I enjoy hearing about other people's adventures. Some are mundane, some are epic, all are good.


----------



## OffTheTop (Sep 20, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ I know, I've been off the bike for almost 10 days dentist orders... hopefully tomorrow I can finally do at least a mellow short road ride


Your dentist?? That must be bad... I've had so many root canals and haven't been told not to ride 

I haven't ridden in a few days because there aren't many trails at the bike park open due to the USA Cycling Nationals and I've already ridden the "wilderness" trails that are at my skill level. The few trails at the park that are open are packed with people that are riding in between races. It ends Sunday so I will ride on Monday. I'll probably spend most of my Saturday watching the races and looking at the vendors.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

OffTheTop said:


> Your dentist?? That must be bad... I've had so many root canals and haven't been told not to ride
> 
> I haven't ridden in a few days because there aren't many trails at the bike park open due to the USA Cycling Nationals and I've already ridden the "wilderness" trails that are at my skill level. The few trails at the park that are open are packed with people that are riding in between races. It ends Sunday so I will ride on Monday. I'll probably spend most of my Saturday watching the races and looking at the vendors.


Yep, not fun! It was way more intense than a root canal.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*Out west*

A relaxing and blessed ride - happy to have all my loved ones around me. 
'have a great weekend everyone'

#pray4Nice


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

fukin baggins ditch weed! did not ride today... will ride sunday... :cornut:

did a walk about... for eats...


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Misery likes company, and seeing above that others are having bike issues makes me feel a little better. Destroyed my chainring (1x setup) last week on a ride, so I had to install the only other one I have on hand until the rest of the drivetrain parts show up at the bike shop, including an exact replacement for the chainring I destroyed - basically, the entire drivetrain is worn out. Only thing is, the chainring I have on hand to install is 4 teeth bigger than what I destroyed. Pushed some longer gears than usual today climbing to the top. Actually wasn't as tough as I expected, but I still am liking my shorter gears. Probably get out tomorrow too. Nice weather right now in the pacific northwest.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I did a climbing ride today to test the new cassette I mounted on my bike the other day. 

13+ miles
2100ish' elevation gain

Here's the water tank (spring fed) at the Brown Mountain saddle (San Gabriel Mountains). Sitting on top of it creates wonderful vantage point of the surrounding mountain range and of Los Angeles off in the distance.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

have to come up here for a ride. cool people welcome to stay at the b&b, will give a tour of toronto


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

singlesprocket said:


> have to come up here for a ride. cool people welcome to stay at the b&b, will give a tour of toronto


You're an awfully long ride away from here.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

it is almost sunday...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Christmas (valley) in July*

Only 2nd time on my geared bike this year, and all at 7500-8000 ft, I'm beat... 

Awesome ride!

Christmas Valley in Tahoe.

































Round Lake


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Went 17.5 miles today with a buddy; average pace 9.85 mph with 1200 feet of climbing. That pace includes the mechanical where I pulled my cleat and the bolts from the retaining plate right off the shoe. Right shoe, too. I hate riding like I'm on flat pedals. We finished the ride through the woods, although I would have gone for 20ish miles if I was clipped in. 

The new retaining plates have been ordered for the shoes along with new SPD cleats. I'll be out again next weekend. Spin session Wednesday after work.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hit the dirt today, 19.4 miles. We headed to the Mtns to try to escape the heat, we did not succeed. It was rough being on a loaner bike and after 48 road miles yesterday.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Hawg said:


> Here's the water tank (spring fed) at the Brown Mountain saddle (San Gabriel Mountains). Sitting on top of it creates wonderful vantage point of the surrounding mountain range and of Los Angeles off in the distance.


This leads me to wonder why you took a photo of the vantage point, but not also the view you get from looking off of it...

I've been relatively unlucky in that on the days where it's been dry enough to ride our trails around here (only like two or three in the last couple of weeks), I've had to work all day and then do something/be somewhere after work. The real problem is that it takes our soil a very long time to dry out (the trails are on some clay-enriched loess bluffs that hold moisture in for a while). That said, I've gotten plenty of commuting miles in...but I want more non-commuting miles.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

NDD said:


> This leads me to wonder why you took a photo of the vantage point, but not also the view you get from looking off of it...
> 
> I've been relatively unlucky in that on the days where it's been dry enough to ride our trails around here (only like two or three in the last couple of weeks), I've had to work all day and then do something/be somewhere after work. The real problem is that it takes our soil a very long time to dry out (the trails are on some clay-enriched loess bluffs that hold moisture in for a while). That said, I've gotten plenty of commuting miles in...but I want more non-commuting miles.


You can't post a picture of everything.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You can't post a picture of everything.


This is the internet! Of course you can..haven't you been watching! Everything is posted here! Haha!!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Or maybe it's inventive to go on adventure...


----------



## WesternStar (Jul 17, 2016)

I rode today, had a crash, scratched brake lever, rear derailleur, seat, knee, shin, hand., Arrived to the house and to top it all there was excrement on the tires... still upset.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

WesternStar said:


> I rode today, had a crash, scratched brake lever, rear derailleur, seat, knee, shin, hand., Arrived to the house and to top it all there was excrement on the tires... still upset.


Hahha! 
Best thing you can do is laugh!
Next ride you will be fun as hell!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Another quick one today. If I don't take the puppy for at least a quick ride she's a holy terror for the rest of the day.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a 10.5 km run in the morning and joined Chris for a late afternoon ride. It was a beautiful day!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

NDD said:


> This leads me to wonder why you took a photo of the vantage point, but not also the view you get from looking off of it...


This is the Passion thread, use your imagination. What I see from there may not be what you would see, so I left the view out.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

WesternStar said:


> I rode today, had a crash, scratched brake lever, rear derailleur, seat, knee, shin, hand., Arrived to the house and to top it all there was excrement on the tires... still upset.


Sorry to hear. Things can only get better from here on out.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> I did a 10.5 km run in the morning and joined Chris for a late afternoon ride. It was a beautiful day!
> 
> View attachment 1082636
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it 'licious! So green and vivid there.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hawg said:


> Glad to hear it 'licious! So green and vivid there.


We got a little rain a few days ago . Unfortunately the bugs are still ravenous! We a few more days of hot weather to kill those buggers!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

WesternStar said:


> I rode today, had a crash, scratched brake lever, rear derailleur, seat, knee, shin, hand., Arrived to the house and to top it all there was excrement on the tires... still upset.


Pretty good for a first post!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> This is the Passion thread, use your imagination. What I see from there may not be what you would see, so I left the view out.


I would have told him, it's none of his ****ing business.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Hawg said:


> This is the Passion thread, use your imagination. What I see from there may not be what you would see, so I left the view out.





Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I would have told him, it's none of his ****ing business.


Dang ain't really out to ruffle feathers. More or less inquiring but not really trying to critique. Nothing wrong with a picture of either.

But yeah sure it's none of my business but what on this site really is anybody's business? Whatever they choose to share or not.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

NDD said:


> Dang ain't really out to ruffle feathers. More or less inquiring but not really trying to critique. Nothing wrong with a picture of either.
> 
> But yeah sure it's none of my business but what on this site really is anybody's business? Whatever they choose to share or not.


We'll let it slide this time.

I went for a little test run with my lights. I had a black out problem on my last ride with my bar light, that I had to fix. Everything went well. This picture is with a helmet and bar light. Next I'll hit the trails with them.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> I did a climbing ride today to test the new cassette I mounted on my bike the other day.
> 
> 13+ miles
> 2100ish' elevation gain
> ...





NDD said:


> This leads me to wonder why you took a photo of the vantage point, but not also the view you get from looking off of it....





Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You can't post a picture of everything.





NDD said:


> Or maybe it's inventive to go on adventure...





Hawg said:


> This is the Passion thread, use your imagination. What I see from there may not be what you would see, so I left the view out.





Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I would have told him, it's none of his ****ing business.





NDD said:


> Dang ain't really out to ruffle feathers. More or less inquiring but not really trying to critique. Nothing wrong with a picture of either.
> 
> But yeah sure it's none of my business but what on this site really is anybody's business? Whatever they choose to share or not.


NDD, I'm totally on your side here. Hawg took a photo of a water tank and bragged about the beautiful vantage point he had of the valley by the water tank. Here we are stuck looking at a water tank.:madman:


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> NDD, I'm totally on your side here. Hawg took a photo of a water tank and bragged about the beautiful vantage point he had of the valley by the water tank. Here we are stuck looking at a water tank.:madman:


Yeah I thought the combined reaction was over the top, but whatever. Almost everything on mtbr is not worth getting worked up about it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Who really wants to see Los Angeles off in the distance?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Who really wants to see Los Angeles off in the distance?


Off the top of my head I could name two, NDD and myself.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd much rather see the water tank.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Haven't been on a proper ride for a year now....waiting on new parts...


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Who really wants to see Los Angeles off in the distance?


That's the only way I really want to see Los Angeles.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MOJO K said:


> Haven't been on a proper ride for a year now....waiting on new parts...


Did Brown Santa get lost?


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

First ride with the dog, 2.2 miles.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

First ride in Angwing after my car crash. I was on my way their we I got rear ended.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

HTR4EVR said:


> First ride in Angwing after my car crash. I was on my way their we I got rear ended.


Your bike got smashed if I remember right? How's the new one?


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Your bike got smashed if I remember right? How's the new one?


That is some sweet ride. I'm very happy with it. Thanks for asking.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> NDD, I'm totally on your side here. Hawg took a photo of a water tank and bragged about the beautiful vantage point he had of the valley by the water tank. Here we are stuck looking at a water tank.:madman:


I've posted the view from that vantage point many times here on eMpTyBeeR. Here it is again...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

HTR4EVR said:


> That is some sweet ride. I'm very happy with it. Thanks for asking.


Right on!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> I've posted the view from that vantage point many times here on eMpTyBeeR. Here it is again...


Wow, downtown L.A. has changed a lot. Did I skim and miss something?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Wow, downtown L.A. has changed a lot. Did I skim and miss something?


Yes, it suddenly turned in to Catalina Island views.

Hawg trying to pull the wool again.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yes, it suddenly turned in to Catalina Island views.
> 
> Hawg trying to pull the wool again.


Good for him!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Good for him!


He's got a great imagination. LOL


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> First ride with the dog, 2.2 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet pic!


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm trying to ride my backyard, which happens to be a big hill with some legal and illegal trails, and there are all these people wandering around the trails with their heads in their phones looking for pokeurmom. 

Lately, these people have not been paying attention to much of anything while playing their game. It's now time to scare these people back into social awareness.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Sweet pic!


Ya gotta love a good trail dog photo.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Did Brown Santa get lost?


Bike is running great, but I need new pivot hardware...total hip replacements for both sides. Can't just order that $hit online...have to be an authorized dealer or sumthin'


----------



## hak (Dec 12, 2011)

pdxmark said:


> I'm trying to ride my backyard, which happens to be a big hill with some legal and illegal trails, and there are all these people wandering around the trails with their heads in their phones looking for pokeurmom.
> 
> Lately, these people have not been paying attention to much of anything while playing their game. It's now time to scare these people back into social awareness.


I got my 9 yr old out tonight for an hour MTB ride. Glad to report he didn't mention pokemon for that whole hour. Thankfully, other riders but no pokebots out on our trails tonight.


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

good ol Praries

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I did! I did! Did some steep climbing. Hurts so good!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hawg said:


> I did! I did! Did some steep climbing. Hurts so good!


That goat


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

out the door right now in HUMID Chicago for 20-40 around Argonne National Lab.
Humid + Squat day yesterday = more than 20 would be great! Gonna be a challenge...


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes, rode today (technically yesterday, I'm working nights). Sweated my butt off. But it felt good. Luckily there's plenty of shade on my local trails, otherwise it would be tough in this humidity and a 105 heat index.


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes... 30km









Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## crushinit (Nov 19, 2015)

Yesterday at Wasatch Crest, PC


----------



## TheFilth (Jul 22, 2016)

*newb*

Hey guys I was motivated recently after watching Specialized Adventure Dispatch series on youtube to really get into cycling for real. I've been commuting to work and to class everyday and I seriously am in love with it. This being my first post I figured I'd show yall what I did today!

I used my new novara mountain bike because my "road bike" (a 70s bianchi with frame lever shifters and mtn bike style handlebars was getting tuned up). Needless to say it was harder to go as far as I did with the wtb nanos I got stock on the Novara but its all about the journey, right?

I didn't take any pics because I didnt stop much and just wanted to keep gping but here is a screenshot of the route and stats. Its not all about the numbers but as an amateur I've gotta say I'm satisfied with those numerals.

cheers,

Nick


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Ho in d'Ground*

Nice after work ride on Donner summit, cool and breezy.... :thumbsup:

















Castle Peak









Stream crossings....









Snow pack...









Post ride...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

patski said:


> Nice after work ride on Donner summit, cool and breezy.... :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1083460
> 
> ...


Nice!

What happened to all the photos you just posted? One minute there was 7 the next minute there was 3.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!What happened to all the photos you just posted? One minute there was 7 the next minute there was 3.


Trying to rotate them 90 degrees and it's not working in WIN10, fukerz....

Finally used Paint.net to get the rotate to stick....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good pics patski. The landscape looks amazing. No riding for me during the work week (did a total of 6km running sprints) We have rides planned for the weekend ... it's going to be another scorcher.


----------



## saildesign (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice (but short) pre-breakfast jaunt down to the cliffs. Not much dirt, but what there is has a great view 
On-shore breeze so the ride home was perfecrt!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Good pics patski. The landscape looks amazing. No riding for me during the work week (did a total of 6km running sprints) We have rides planned for the weekend ... it's going to be another scorcher.


At what temperature does the term scorcher come into play in the great white north?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Please don't laugh... 31c (88f) but feels like 40c (104f) with humidity... we will have another week like this


----------



## saildesign (Aug 10, 2006)

We're only at 85 today, but headed up to 92 tomorrow... 

Now - where did I hide that AC unit?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

It's 90 in good ole Simi Valley, a half hour inland from Mailbu. The high is supposed to be 102. I just saw a guy riding with a long sleeve TLD jersey. I pretty much looked at him like he was really stupid.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Expecting 110 in the I.E. through the weekend, not fun  It's going to be an early Saturday for a ride.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*But it's a DRY Heat....*


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

patski said:


> View attachment 1083520


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> The high is supposed to be 102. I just saw a guy riding with a long sleeve TLD jersey. I pretty much looked at him like he was really stupid.


I have heard long sleeves may be cooler. I wonder what others do so I started the thread in Apparel.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice day for riding in Napa.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Please don't laugh... 31c (88f) but feels like 40c (104f) with humidity... we will have another week like this


I'm not laughing.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^  R.I.P. those without A/C 

I find it crazy that we live in a place with a 50-60 degree temperature range.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

It was 103 when I finished my ride today. I also don't
have air in my house, just a lot of beer.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> ^  R.I.P. those without A/C
> 
> I find it crazy that we live in a place with a 50-60 degree temperature range.


I live in a place where that range can happen from one day to the next. Not from season to season like what you are talking about.


----------



## saildesign (Aug 10, 2006)

No ride for me this morning.... Temps were perfect, but with humidity at 98% (checked two sources, and then walked outside to be sure) this old phart is staying off the bike...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Not only is it hotter than Hades here, it's extremely smokey from a nearby forest fire. No riding around here for Hawg today. :madmax:


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep. 19+ miles @ 9.85 mph with 1300 feet of climbing. Really hot and especially sticky. I have been pounding waters like no tomorrow.

I'll be out again tomorrow.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

This is what it looked like 80miles East of the fire Hawg mentioned


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ravewoofer said:


> Yep. 19+ miles @ 9.85 mph with 1300 feet of climbing. Really hot and especially sticky. I have been pounding waters like no tomorrow.
> 
> I'll be out again tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Be sure to drink lots of water tomorrow like there's no today.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I live in a place where that range can happen from one day to the next. Not from season to season like what you are talking about.


We haven't used the AC once this summer.

Granted, it's only hit 100 a couple of times here in FoCo so far.

My bedroom was in the high 50s when I woke up this morning.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Le Duke said:


> We haven't used the AC once this summer.
> 
> Granted, it's only hit 100 a couple of times here in FoCo so far.
> 
> ...


But I'm sure you can vouch for the extreme temperature changes from day to day in NoCo. People from other parts of the country have a hard time grasping it when I talk about it.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> But I'm sure you can vouch for the extreme temperature changes from day to day in NoCo. People from other parts of the country have a hard time grasping it when I talk about it.


Yep.

I go to work wearing a long sleeve shirt, come home and have to lay in the basement or take a cold shower. Before I go to bed I'm wearing jeans and a long sleeve again. Sometimes even a light jacket.

Today I'm riding my road bike 50 miles up the Poudre to meet my wife for some fly fishing. I will be jumping into said river after getting cooked by a predicted 11 or 12 out of 12 UV Index.

(The river in question is fed by snow melt in Rocky Mountain NP.)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Le Duke said:


> Yep.
> 
> I go to work wearing a long sleeve shirt, come home and have to lay in the basement or take a cold shower. Before I go to bed I'm wearing jeans and a long sleeve again. Sometimes even a light jacket.
> 
> ...


Nice!

50 miles up will put you in prime trout waters and moose country. A friend of mine knows an older lady that was fly fishing up that far on that river about a year ago. She was in waders and in the water early morning. All of a sudden she hears a splash behind her and she turns to see a huge bull moose just 40' away in the water with her. She slowly backed out and luckily was unnoticed. I've seen photos of this moose and it was a big boy. Scary critters.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> But I'm sure you can vouch for the extreme temperature changes from day to day in NoCo. People from other parts of the country have a hard time grasping it when I talk about it.


Do they really? Seems pretty straightforward. Gotta be better than here. Today it's hot and humid. Tonight will be hot and humid. Blech.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

*humber river love in*

chilling with the new ride...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> This is what it looked like 80miles East of the fire Hawg mentioned


In Simi Valley, the East wind is blowing. That's not good.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

singlesprocket said:


> chilling with the new ride...
> 
> View attachment 1083817


Your new ride turned out sweet. :thumbsup:

Edit: Is that a grave? :yikes:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that a grave? :yikes:


No, you're seeing things again.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

44 mile rail to trail ride today. A Kamikaze Hornet or something got me in the upper chin at speed and 7 hours later my lip and jaw are still swollen.
I've been alternating one long rail trail ride on my Hybrid and one offroad ride on my MTB each week lately.
For weeks now we've been high 60s to mid 70s. Starting tomorrow, mid 80s. Our normal summer has returned! 
Sure beats the 90s and 100s from the last 2 years.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

singlesprocket said:


> chilling with the new ride...


Good to see you out and about!


----------



## foxonabike (May 18, 2015)

A quick stop at the 'Butt tree' half way round the Beck Trail, Prince Edward Island


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

singlesprocket said:


> chilling with the new ride...
> 
> View attachment 1083817


Who's grave is that? I know a trail in north cal that goes by Alfonso Boone's grave. He was the grandson of Daniel Boone.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Short ride today as I was trying a couple of my loops backwards while adding in some new trails to connect. I ended up at 15.4 miles, with nearly 1900 feet of climbing at a little over 9.5 mph. 

Pretty steep riding today, but my trail buddy showed me some of his trails. We were smoking them, so much so that I was waiting for the pedal strike and crash. Knock wood, it never happened. 

Great ride today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAJ (Jul 23, 2016)

Went for a two hour local ride, lots of fun downhill, steep climbs, over grown areas of forest and lots of times not sure wether to go left or right haha. Lots of mud. some great drop offs and technical areas, often very slippy. Great ride, very enjoyable.


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

Took my dad, of 63, on his first true mountain bike ride this morning. He bought his first mountain bike yesterday, a lightly used 2015 fuel ex8 29". He had his first good fall on it during the ride. All in all though he had a good ride and is ready for more after he gets some knee, shin and elbow pads.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

113 heat index whooped my ass!
I had a little bit of fun, but then I was flat out dead. bleh!
Ready for fall. Cant handle the brutal heat.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It was a little cooler and breezy in the evening. Long gentle ride


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

HTR4EVR said:


> Who's grave is that? I know a trail in north cal that goes by Alfonso Boone's grave. He was the grandson of Daniel Boone.


This was at a tiny off road cemetery and memorial dedicated to early pioneers in the region. This grave was 186? The engraving was difficult to read. The memorial said the settlers arrived in 1834 and some died in the 1860's (probably due to flu epidemic).

In our local area there are about 25 of these historical cemeteries.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Troutinco said:


> Took my dad, of 63, on his first true mountain bike ride this morning. He bought his first mountain bike yesterday, a lightly used 2015 fuel ex8 29". He had his first good fall on it during the ride. All in all though he had a good ride and is ready for more after he gets some knee, shin and elbow pads.


Hey that's great! I'm trying to get my dad to quit smoking and be more active. He just needs convincing that he's not too old and he's only 50.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

NDD said:


> I'm trying to get my dad to quit smoking and be more active. He just needs convincing that he's not too old and he's only 50.


Have him check out some of the threads in the 50+ forum, I'm 54 and feel stronger than ever. Also I smoked cigs for 20+ years, quit @ 50. Keep on him!


----------



## ermporshe (Jan 7, 2015)

A quick unprepared ride, only 18 km at 7 Pm was so hot and the air was so dense.


----------



## saildesign (Aug 10, 2006)

NDD said:


> Hey that's great! I'm trying to get my dad to quit smoking and be more active. He just needs convincing that he's not too old and he's only 50.


I gave up at 51, after 30-plus years.... My daughter and my daughter-in-law were both pregnant, and said that if I didn't give up, their kids would not be visiting my house...

Best thing I ever did - more wind, more $$ - can now afford a better bike, better camera, decent car... etc.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> Have him check out some of the threads in the 50+ forum, I'm 54 and feel stronger than ever. Also I smoked cigs for 20+ years, quit @ 50. Keep on him!


I might do that! He might believe it if it doesn't come from me. Lolol.

He does have a huge uphill battle with being overweight, not eating healthy food or even consistently, and smoking. He works on machines and most days after work just wants to smoke and listen to NPR or watch gifs of machines. I think I'll buy him a used mtb. 


saildesign said:


> I gave up at 51, after 30-plus years.... My daughter and my daughter-in-law were both pregnant, and said that if I didn't give up, their kids would not be visiting my house...
> 
> Best thing I ever did - more wind, more $$ - can now afford a better bike, better camera, decent car... etc.


I ain't gonna go and get nobody pregnant to convince him.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I did a hard a road ride yesterday. Stopped for a rest at the local Brewery. I have a confession to make. Not my beer. Want to look cool on Fakebook so I can get more likes :thumbsup:.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I climbed a mountain yesterday on my green goat. The same one I usually climb since it's right outside my window. Got some pics of the local big fire while I was up there and watched the phos-chek dumpers fly back and forth between the fire and the airport where they were reloading.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

A late dusty ride.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> I climbed a mountain yesterday on my green goat. The same one I usually climb since it's right outside my window. Got some pics of the local big fire while I was up there and watched the phos-chek dumpers fly back and forth between the fire and the airport where they were reloading.


Riding [climbing] in smokey conditions. :nono:


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Riding [climbing] in smokey conditions. :nono:


You tell em DJ!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

50 miles of AL's Chief Ladiga and GA's Silver Comet rail trails with a friend this morning. 
First time on either, and really enjoyed them


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Visiting family. No rides for me


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Just as I got home it started to rain...said **** it and went for a ride anyways. Had a blast knowing I was the only crazy in the woods riding my bike on the pouring rain. Pretty sure I wore off a years worth of brake pad material with all the dirt my tires kicked into the brakes.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Car therm registered 111 as I was entering the garage, packed up the wife and dogz and hit Folsom Puddle....


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

patski said:


> Car therm registered 111 as I was entering the garage, packed up the wife and dogz and hit Folsom Puddle....
> 
> View attachment 1084762
> 
> ...


Woof, woof!

How low is the lake?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

patski said:


> Car therm registered 111 as I was entering the garage, packed up the wife and dogz and hit Folsom Puddle....
> 
> View attachment 1084762
> 
> ...


Very attractive daughter!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Hawg said:


> Woof, woof! How low is the lake?


We found this stuck to the center of Old Salmon Falls Bridge(18" deep in the center, 30ish on the ends)


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

It was a very nice ride.


----------



## Blueblazeme (Jul 27, 2016)

I rode ..... In a car! From AL to OK! Headed to Salt Lake City, Utah for the Outsoor Retailer Show. Had to leave my brand new Trek at home


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Yep, about 3.5 miles on the trails with the pup. Deer flies were borderline unbearable but managed to get a short ride in.


----------



## Shadow102 (May 14, 2016)

Little over 10 miles, some of it on a newly reopened trail that just has a bunch of work done to it. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Very attractive daughter!


My 55yo wife thanks you profusely!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Liam Shumack (Jul 30, 2016)

made a edit to it would me mad if you checked it out


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Yes, (actually yesterday). I rode a trail I had only ridden once before and that was last year. I thought I had remembered it to be a little intimidating. But when I rode it yesterday it wasn't. It was a 4 1/2 mile intermediate loop and a fun trail to ride. So I'll be going back to it some more (like tomorrow). Well, as I've been riding and getting more fitter and skillful I know how to read an unfamiliar trail now. As I get to know the trail to I will get faster on it such as in the flow sections.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Made it out for 15 miles this morning to check out the new brakes.

SLX KILLS Avid's. 😎


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

patski said:


> My 55yo wife thanks you profusely!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I guess I skimmed. Tell her she's very welcome!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I rode with my 11 year old son today. His first ride on his new 29+ wheels on his fat bike. He tore it up. 
Made me proud. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Rode away from my house at 6:50am this morning for my 3rd ride on my RIP9 build and it was awesome. I was home by 9am so I beat the SoCal high desert 107* heat..... barely.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

patski said:


> My 55yo wife thanks you profusely!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Wow! She's a very beautiful lady.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I did a family cruise today and stopped for a beer again so I can post it on Facebook. This time I had a diet coke since I had a little hangover from last nights Mojito .


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Wintery ride today... Couple of little snow flurries... About 1deg Celsius :bbbrrrrr: Snowing full on now o_0

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

targnik said:


> Wintery ride today... Couple of little snow flurries... About 1deg Celsius :bbbrrrrr: Snowing full on now o_0
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Where the hell do you live that it's snowing in July?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Southern Hemisphere (the best Hemisphere)

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

targnik said:


> Southern Hemisphere (the best Hemisphere)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Damn. You just taught an old dog a new trick. I had no idea it got that cold there.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

A beautiful day around the SF bay. I went for a 21.5 miles today.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, you had a good ride!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Wow, you had a good ride!


Thank you. The new bike is an improvement on every riding aspect so the machine is helping big time.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

HTR4EVR said:


> A beautiful day around the SF bay. I went for a 21.5 miles today.


Soooo jealous of where you get to ride!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

26 miles of sweet descent! Well we climbed about 3 of those miles but who's counting with over 7K of downhill? 

Overlook at Mill's Peak















Someone always has to flat. Piotr's turn!








Refreshing








Fixed with a tube and Clif Shotblok wrapper.








Elevation profiles. Forgot to turn off Strava once back in the car (the big uphill section). Will edit later.


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

Was really stoked on today's ride. Hit some big boy doubles I had been scared of for quite some time. In the end turns out they were pretty easy and a blast. Ended up doing so much hiking on the jump trail I did 4k elevation in 13 miles. Video is a quick clip of some of the bigger ones.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGkBZVWO2es


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

10.5 miles. Was to hot and this air not so healthy looking. Donner lake








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

On this past Saturday and then again this morning. Total miles 28+.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

25 miles on the trainer with a beautiful view of my tv on a rainy day today.
Should be dry tomorrow though.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We took a trip into northern Ontario and had several very good riding days

Temagami: Climbed a fire tower and rode in an old growth forest

















































Timmins: Rode around several lakes (most trails were crushed gravel because the ground is too soft from bogs / muskeg Muskeg - The Canadian Encyclopedia ) Picked wild blueberries along the trails. You can see mine head frames and tailings in most pics


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

foxonabike said:


>


Been wanting bars like yours for a while, but they are hard to find. Anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No riding. I took my son for a 4 miles run.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

When I say "50 miles", I mean that quite literally.
Started in the 90s but got poured on for ~15 miles early and stayed soaked the rest of way. 
That's ok; soaked with rain > soaked with sweat when it's hot:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> We took a trip into northern Ontario and had several very good riding days
> 
> Temagami: Climbed a fire tower and rode in an old growth forest
> 
> Timmins: Rode around several lakes (most trails were crushed gravel because the ground is too soft from bogs / muskeg Muskeg - The Canadian Encyclopedia ) Picked wild blueberries along the trails. You can see mine head frames and tailings in most pics


Way Cool! Good to see both of you guys getting it done!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> Way Cool! Good to see both of you guys getting it done!


Thanks C2L. It was a quick trip to visit relatives but we still did some excellent rides in some unique locations.

Planning to ride locally this weekend and we are still enjoying the remainder of our basket of wildberries


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> We took a trip into northern Ontario and had several very good riding days
> 
> Temagami: Climbed a fire tower and rode in an old growth forest
> 
> Timmins: Rode around several lakes (most trails were crushed gravel because the ground is too soft from bogs / muskeg Muskeg - The Canadian Encyclopedia ) Picked wild blueberries along the trails. You can see mine head frames and tailings in most pics


Wonderful pictures! Relatives in Timmons? You are not related to Shania Twain? (you would know her as Eileen)


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

It was a beautiful day today. I had a great ride and I was very happy to be out. I don't use Strava so I don't know how far I go. Can't wait to ride tomorrow!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

misterbill said:


> Wonderful pictures! Relatives in Timmons? You are not related to Shania Twain? (you would know her as Eileen)


Thanks misterbill  It was a fun trip

I saw her perform, "before she was famous" at a local tavern. A few years later, she was a pop star 

I think Shania still has siblings living in Timmins. I don't think she has visited for awhile though...who could blame her? I think she lives happily in the Swiss Alps!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> We took a trip into northern Ontario and had several very good riding days
> 
> Temagami: Climbed a fire tower and rode in an old growth forest
> 
> Timmins: Rode around several lakes (most trails were crushed gravel because the ground is too soft from bogs / muskeg Muskeg - The Canadian Encyclopedia ) Picked wild blueberries along the trails. You can see mine head frames and tailings in most pics?


Looks like you two had an amazing adventure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Just a quick two laps around the local sports complex. It works up a sweat and keeps the old ticker tickin'.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> Just a quick two laps around the local sports complex. It works up a sweat and keeps the old ticker tickin'.


With all that scenery, I'm sure it does. :eekster:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Just a quick two laps around the local sports complex. It works up a sweat and keeps the old ticker tickin'.


The Rose Bowl? There's so much ass there!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Short ride and some trail clean up with my son.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

19.2 trail miles, and significant progress time-wise after tailoring my "fitness rides" of late to improve areas I struggle with on the SS mtb


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

*i live, i ride, today...*

i'm doing some pretty good riding today with my love...









nice and warm out. don't need much clothing...









sky was blue...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> This was at a tiny off road cemetery and memorial dedicated to early pioneers in the region. This grave was 186? The engraving was difficult to read. The memorial said the settlers arrived in 1834 and some died in the 1860's (probably due to flu epidemic).
> 
> In our local area there are about 25 of these historical cemeteries.


that is correct, the flu wiped out out whole families...


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Just a quick 50 mile road bike ride to do some climbing and then later an 8 mile ride on the 29+ touring bike to grab some groceries and to the taco stand! Perfect riding weather today mid 70's and no humidity. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

had a dude of a ride today...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

50km ride today...

At the top ^^










Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ cool targnik 

We didn't have to ride to the trails. Nice evening ride with singlesprocket


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We rode our local trails today. Weather was hot and dry and it was nice being down by the river.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I didn't know that Canada had Jungles.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

There's a lot of Love going on up there ^^^.  


Nice shots and ride write up's everyone.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ericmopar said:


> I didn't know that Canada had Jungles.


Ha! It was jungle-like! We haven't had much rain this summer but the trails are overgrown with weeds.. in fact, the weeds were getting wrapped around my feet and pedals. It's rare for that sand bar to form in the river and yet the vegetation is so lush. But it was a beautiful day for a ride


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, twice!

20.25 miles
4441' elevation gain


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Yes, twice!
> 
> 20.25 miles
> 4441' elevation gain


Don't you have to work, man?


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Been a couple weeks but finally got out on some trails today with new rubber on my rear already completely wore out a new tire this season around 700 ish miles on it. Unfortunately I was unable to get it to seat tubeless despite a few tries when I initially mounted my new rear a WTB Velociraptor one of my favorite tires of all time for this area so I ran it tubed using my last spare tube up and ofc today I somehow ripped a 1" hole in it just the tube the tires fine. Fortunately I managed to get the tire seated as tubeless finally and this happened just 1/4 mile from home. Now just to keep trying to get the front to do that same its a much much older velcoratpter endro front tire from around 8 ish years ago.

I can say my 2.1 velo def grips way better than my 2.25 or 2.35 Michelin's the 35 being the new tire I smoked already it was a wild gripper r2 and kinda sucked for massachusetts trails imo even slipped out on dry pavement climbing a hill in my city once....... will never buy that tire again.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Quick ride today. Just got back from vacation so I hadn't been able to ride for the last 10 days. 

Have a longer ride coming up on Thursday so hopefully my new tires come in before then. I'm currently on Maxxis Ikon 2.35s and waiting on the Maxxis Minion DHR II 2.3s to arrive from BackCountry. Smaller width but should provide quite a bit more traction than the Ikons.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Don't you have to work, man?


Self employed. I make my own hours. Speaking of working, do you even work? Never heard you talk about it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

31.5mi, 2400ft of climbing. Lots of the miles were fairly flat, but the climbing definitely wasn't. One climb had sections in the 20%+ range. Ouch.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Harold said:


> 31.5mi, 2400ft of climbing. Lots of the miles were fairly flat, but the climbing definitely wasn't. One climb had sections in the 20%+ range. Ouch.


Those hurt. Got 'em here, too. Avoid! Avoid!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Self employed. I make my own hours. Speaking of working, do you even work? Never heard you talk about it.


Well, good for you! Yes, I work my ass off 40 hours a week.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Well, good for you! Yes, I work my ass off 40 hours a week.


Well, good for you, too! Working hard is the only way to work.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Well, good for you, too! Working hard is the only way to work.


I agree. Except I ain't got much ass left. What happens when I run out?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Shawn, why are you flexing for us? ^ ut::lol:

Avatar ^


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I agree. Except I ain't got much ass left. What happens when I run out?


Have the gel butt inserts added, like the girls do.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Shawn, why are you flexing for us? ^ ut::lol:
> 
> Avatar ^


I can't be active because of a health issue. So, it reminds me of, Hopefully, when I will be able to go back.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Hawg said:


> Those hurt. Got 'em here, too. Avoid! Avoid!


Yeah, it was my first time checking out that segment of trail. It's clearly built to be more fun going downhill, and it's how I intend to ride it in the future.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I can't go to the gym because of a health issue. So, it reminds me of, Hopefully, when I will be able to go back.


Sounds like Zika. It's been nice knowing you.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Sounds like Zika. It's been nice knowing you.


You've been listening to the media to much. Zika is a non issue. They aren't even sure if it causes the small heads, like DJ's, with babies. Most people who get Zika never even know it.

I suffer from from really bad exertion headaches. Bad enough to cause a bleed. So, I'm out till I heal up.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You've been listening to the media to much. Zika is a non issue. They aren't even sure if it causes the small heads, like DJ's, with babies. Most people who get Zika never even know it.
> 
> I suffer from from really bad exertion headaches. Bad enough to cause a bleed. So, I'm out till I heal up.


More shuttling?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

targnik said:


> More shuttling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Dude, and can't even bang my girlfriend for fear of busting a blood vessel. I'll get better, but it might take a year.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

MCS, sounds like you have to stop exerting yourself...

Live a life of non-exertion. Meditate. Do gentle yoga. Learn to be one with yourself and not be influenced by those around you.

Master Hawg has spoken...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> MCS, sounds like you have to stop exerting yourself...
> 
> Live a life of non-exertion. Meditate. Do gentle yoga. Learn to be one with yourself and not be influenced by those around you.
> 
> Master Hawg has spoken...


ARE YOU ****IN' KIDDIN' ME? I'M ****IN' HYPER!!!!!! Haha!!!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Got out for a trail ride after lunch on the university's single track. Not impressive but not too shabby. Inflated speed because I rode on a paved trail from the lab to the trail. Better than not going!









Now it's back to work donkey self...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hawg DID NOT ride today.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Hawg DID NOT ride today.


Time for a flogging!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I got to ride my favorite trails today... and had a blast!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

A.Christopher said:


> I got to ride my favorite trails today... and had a blast!!


Nice ride!

I will finally go for a ride tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes and got a dang old flat. Did the walk of shame all the way back to the trailhead.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

NDD said:


> Yes and got a dang old flat. Did the walk of shame all the way back to the trailhead.


Bad luck is better than no luck at all...


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Hawg said:


> Bad luck is better than no luck at all...


I was trying to exercise my weak hopping skillzz off a small ledge with a pointy rocky under it. Front tire over, back tire lands directly on the pointy rock, popping the tube - which presumably must have been under Inflated. Blaming this on toobs.

You're right though, the 5 miles I got in were fun though!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

NDD said:


> Yes and got a dang old flat. Did the walk of shame all the way back to the trailhead.


A spare tube in the pack is always better than the walk back.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

30 minute spin to go pick my truck up at the mechanic's. Don't want to toast the legs before my 6 hour race on Saturday.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ARE YOU ****IN' KIDDIN' ME? I'M ****IN' HYPER!!!!!! Haha!!!


Sucks to be out...Hang in there.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Cleared2land said:


> A spare tube in the pack is always better than the walk back.


Yeah yeah yeah. I know better, I just don't act like it.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

NDD said:


> Yes and got a dang old flat. Did the walk of shame all the way back to the trailhead.


I did that walk once but because I forgot my allen wrenches at home. I don't use quick release skewers.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> A spare tube in the pack is always better than the walk back.


Way off topic but I got this picture this morning and thought about Cleared2land


----------



## tommik (Jul 13, 2016)

No ride today. But I have to go to trails tomorrow. I have had too much work this week.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> A spare tube in the pack is always better than the walk back.


Except for today's wide rims and tight tire tolerances, getting half the tire off is a *****. I just carry a bottle of sealant, extra valve and remover and a small pump and hope for the best.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MOJO K said:


> Sucks to be out...Hang in there.


Thanks, I'll get better.


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Great 5 k ride at Falcon trails mb canada









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Third 50 miler yesterday, down 10 minutes from last week, and 40 from the week before.
Pace will be more relaxed, but the person I might ride with next week is talking about a 73-74 mile route.
I'm excited about upping the mileage, but gotta work on scheduling this stuff better. My rear isn't recovering quite as fast as my legs, and these longer rides(combined with our current "weather windows") are interfering with my mountain biking:nono:
'Course they're making such a difference that it's a PR every time I do get on the mtb, so...:thumbsup:


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Did a one run ticket at the Whistler bike park. Top Of The World down to the village on the EWS stage. Sam Hill and Jerome Clements were in the line in front of me. I passed Clements like he was standing still. Because he was standing still. Later he passed me and disappeared. Things are very rough up there. Gonna be a hard enduro.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

. Short ride at Turnbull Cyn, been off the bike too long and my buddy decided to roll back down and grab some beers. Nice to be out though.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Did not ride today but plan to ride Saturday and Sunday. Nice to see other riders out and about


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

I was really bummed out today to find these signs up at some local trails.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Not today, but rode a few miles of tough & technical singletrack yesterday. Started out with hopes of a longer ride, but the 100º heat got to me a little faster than I thought it would. 

On the bright side, I tested out my new Maxxis Minion DHR II tires and they were great. Previously there were 3 or 4 spots on this trail where I consistently slip and slide a bit, but didn't happen at all with the new tires.


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

Had a ride planned for today, but sadly didn't get to go. Weather in the mid 90s and really humid (dew point in the 70s) kinda knocked out that plan. Depending on the weather, I'm going to just reschedule that ride for tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## OffTheTop (Sep 20, 2015)

I've started riding more advanced terrain since I got bored with trails labeled Intermediate. I wasn't prepared for a one foot drop from a steep ramp into a sand pit. Front wheel hit the pit, went over the bars, the bike went over me and somehow landed about 4 feet away. 

Scraped my elbow nasty. There pisser was that my elbow pads were in my pack and I told myself to put them on before this trail but I forgot.

Still it was a good day.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, did about 14.5 miles worth of shuttling on two runs. Yeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaa!


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

43 miles in 2 rides in 24 hours up in Tahoe. 5000' total gain. Slow and easy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

LaloKera said:


> 43 miles in 2 rides in 24 hours up in Tahoe. 5000' total gain. Slow and easy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I rode Flume today as well. A LOT of people out there this afternoon.

Should have gone around the east side of Marlette Lake instead.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Quick one between showers. Got back in time to get most of my remaining grass cut before finishing in the pouring rain...again.
Vicious cycle the past couple weeks. Good thing it's so dry this time of year


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> Way off topic but I got this picture this morning and thought about Cleared2land


next build


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

been riding every day to work despite the heat wave. the shoulder is slowly feeling better and will be ready for singletrack soon. really enjoy riding the jones. so much so selling the fs and picking up another 29er hardtail frame to build up. went with this rig Canfield Brothers EPO Carbon Hardtail 29er


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

singlesprocket said:


> next build
> 
> View attachment 1087805


Nice lol


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Finally did a real ride on the dirt after basically being off the mtn bike for 2 weeks. Did 28.1 miles and 2k ft. It was a solo ride which is a good thing as I was going slow, avg speed 8.8mph. It was great to finally get back out there.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

singlesprocket said:


> next build
> 
> View attachment 1087805


Hmmm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ coincidence???


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes I rode today. Storm systems passing through. So took advantage during a break. Got a soaker on the way back. Remains hot and humid but it was great to get out

























R.I.P. lil buddy


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

You ran over another one?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not feeling well .


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

^^ Poor lill buddy!☹
Rained most of the day here in northern MI. Rode my FTW 29+ to town get some tacos and milk. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm not feeling well .


I'm sorry Fuzzle. You want me to swing by and give you a massage?


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

One of my best buds lent me his '16 Trek Superfly Single Speed today. This was my first single speed ride on dirt (My road bike is a SS).

Wow! What a different NOT having gears and suspension makes. We rode just under 3K vertical in 18 miles. That thing REQUIRES good line choices and POWER! I rode almost all the 18 miles standing. My arms are hammered (it is a full rigid) and my legs are smoked. (It makes my '16 Fuel EX 9.9 seem like a couch.)

Going out again tomorrow on it too! I think I will have to get a single speed. I can see how much it will improve my riding.


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

beastmaster said:


> One of my best buds lent me his '16 Trek Superfly Single Speed today. This was my first single speed ride on dirt (My road bike is a SS).
> 
> Wow! What a different NOT having gears and suspension makes. We rode just under 3K vertical in 18 miles. That thing REQUIRES good line choices and POWER! I rode almost all the 18 miles standing. My arms are hammered (it is a full rigid) and my legs are smoked. (It makes my '16 Fuel EX 9.9 seem like a couch.)
> 
> Going out again tomorrow on it too! I think I will have to get a single speed. I can see how much it will improve my riding.


I know what you mean. I'm going to have that option on my new carbon hardtail. 
About a month ago I rode with my boss and his team mates after work one day. We met at 6 at a ski area and there was probably 10 guys. 70% of the team were on 18-22 lb. SS's. I had one of the heavier bikes with a 26 lb. Following. We hammered out a 22 mile ride with a good amount of tempo type ST climbing. I was able to keep them in sight the whole ride maybe 10-15 seconds back but they worked me hard. One of the team mates won the SS Dirty Kanza 200 this year in 13.20. Mike's a monster and can push a huge gear. We were getting a beer at the tiki bar afterwards and I said to my boss Tom that Mike's a beast, he said yeah I used to be able to beat him but now he can push such a big gear now that he's totally focused on SS.
It'll make you stronger for sure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Yup. I rode in a big group ride. Well we split off into smaller groups. But about 30 people showed up for a monthly social ride. This was my first ride with this group.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Zomby Woof (MCM700) said:


> Yup. I rode in a big group ride. Well we split off into smaller groups. But about 30 people showed up for a monthly social ride. This was my first ride with this group.


Was this the Blanket's Creek ride? How was it? I've never done a big group ride before, other than a race.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I rode a hard and fast ride yesterday. 19 miles, very hilly, fast with over 2200' of climbing. Felt like a boss!

Today, I went with a buddy for a 20 miler, but it is very hot and extremely humid her in Massachusetts. The woods, rocks, roots are all wet just from the humidity. I felt great until the 6 mile mark, then began to feel very uncomfortable, with a mild bit of wretching. I sweat very heavily which is good, but with this humidity, the sweat just turned into a slime coat. I never really overheated, but I just couldn't cool down. For the first time in years, I had to cut the ride short to about 13 miles.

I'm really bummed about that, and feel a little tired even now.

The riding gods were not with me today. Hopefully, next weekend is better.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No but did some kayaking with the kids.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

HTR4EVR said:


> No but did some kayaking with the kids.


Nice.
Unfortunately with the deluges here over the last couple of days I need a kayak to navigate my usual trails today.
But I do have an alternative system I ride that is sand/loam that drains well. Time to get geared up!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Zomby Woof (MCM700) said:


> Yup. I rode in a big group ride. Well we split off into smaller groups. But about 30 people showed up for a monthly social ride. This was my first ride with this group.


Some of my best memories are group rides .


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Fuzzle said:


> Some of my best memories are group rides .


I sure remember my first group ride, I was dumb and had a tip over into a large clump of thorn bushes.

I have improved my riding (and crashing) ability since then for sure.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah I got in a ride today after way too much beer last night. Only 8.5 miles and 1400 ft of climbing out and back. Oh well, the way back was fun!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, posted in Norcal Weekend Ride Report August 11th - 14th- Mtbr.com


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

Did an 8 mile loop this morning. It's been close to 100* the past few days here in RI. Felt good but damn! ☀:yikes:

...been in the pool ever since.


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

Due to a bunch of rain yesterday and overnight, I didn't get to hit any singletrack, so today I went for some well-drained rail trails. 21.3 miles down.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Rhodyman said:


> Did an 8 mile loop this morning. It's been close to 100* the past few days here in RI. Felt good but damn! ☀:yikes:
> 
> ...been in the pool ever since.


98 here today in Yellowstone. That and the smoke blowing through from the fires and it meant hot times on my 1400ft climb up Bunsen Peak. I only climbed to Osprey falls, quite a bit more climbing but I ran out of water. Bad day to leave the pack at home and just take a bottle


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

manitou2200 said:


> I know what you mean. I'm going to have that option on my new carbon hardtail.
> About a month ago I rode with my boss and his team mates after work one day. We met at 6 at a ski area and there was probably 10 guys. 70% of the team were on 18-22 lb. SS's. I had one of the heavier bikes with a 26 lb. Following. We hammered out a 22 mile ride with a good amount of tempo type ST climbing. I was able to keep them in sight the whole ride maybe 10-15 seconds back but they worked me hard. One of the team mates won the SS Dirty Kanza 200 this year in 13.20. Mike's a monster and can push a huge gear. We were getting a beer at the tiki bar afterwards and I said to my boss Tom that Mike's a beast, he said yeah I used to be able to beat him but now he can push such a big gear now that he's totally focused on SS.
> It'll make you stronger for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I went out again on the single speed (with my friend who owns it). I use every bit of power (upper body and lower body), strength (upper body and lower body), agility (riding a rigid SS requires it), foresight (you have to plan and look ahead), smoothness (find the smooth sections wherever and whenever possible), and a whole mess of other things to ride this bike fast. It is like using all of the equipment at the gym at one time! But when its right, it is so right. I think I am going have to get one of these things...

I can see how it will make me a significantly better rider on my FS bike. I am always up for that!

Today's ride featured about 22 miles with about 2500 vertical feet of climbing. A little less vert than yesterday and a little more miles, all in terrain ideally suited to this bike. Tomorrow I will take it out one last time before I have to bring it back. Oh, now I am sad!

But on the other hand, maybe my bike will be done at the shop!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. A quick evening ride.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I had a nice ride today. Some urban cruising, singletrack, stroll in the park, stopped for coffee, visited my LBS for a chat, back through the park, up some more singletrack, sat by the river and meditated, stacked some rocks, then went home.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

12km run Sunday morning and bumped into some local friends who were out for a road ride









Did a late afternoon ride with singlesprocket (trails were still wet from Saturday's rain) followed by a "cool down" at the movie theatre. It was a good weekend


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

chazpat said:


> Was this the Blanket's Creek ride? How was it? I've never done a big group ride before, other than a race.


Yes it was. It was my first ride with them. It was fun and we split into smaller groups. I'm going to the next one too. Then on Sunday I went to Old Rope Mill. No group ride but there were plenty of riders there. After I did a loop on the Mill I ran into someone from work that I met recently. He's a beginner. So we did a loop together. Next Sat. I'm going on a small group ride at Old Rope Mill with a Meetup mountain bike group.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

HTR4EVR said:


> Yes. A quick evening ride.







Some video clips from yesterday's ride. My apologies for the cheesy music.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Le Duke said:


> I rode Flume today as well. A LOT of people out there this afternoon.
> 
> Should have gone around the east side of Marlette Lake instead.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Did the whole loop clockwise. Hardly anyone out. Was Thursday from 430-830pm. Was pretty dark when I got back. Friday Morning just went to soak up the views at flume. Tons of riders. 
Was hoping to go up east side but my legs had no more climb left in them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Started a bit faster paced ride today to get ready for my first race coming up. Stumbled across a lost Canadian! To be fair, it's a pretty confusing trail system so I didn't mind cutting my ride short and leading him back to the trailhead. I know he appreciated the help and I appreciated the company and learning a bit about the mountain biking in Quebec.



HTR4EVR said:


> Some video clips from yesterday's ride. My apologies for the cheesy music.


Video is private, can't view it.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

GoldFly said:


> Started a bit faster paced ride today to get ready for my first race coming up. Stumbled across a lost Canadian! To be fair, it's a pretty confusing trail system so I didn't mind cutting my ride short and leading him back to the trailhead. I know he appreciated the help and I appreciated the company and learning a bit about the mountain biking in Quebec.
> 
> Video is private, can't view it.


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

What about this one. Same ride.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No ride but I did some running.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

11.5 hilly miles after work and gym day before yesterday, quick 8.5 mile workout yesterday, and 51 miles of rail trail today, in spite of feeling like death warmed over. Hoping I feel froggy enough for a long trail ride on the mtb after work Friday morning and break 100 total for the week. Got soaked again today, and the forecast is calling for scattered showers the next four days, but maybe they'll scatter away from where I'm planning to ride!


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

Early morning spin up the hills and down. Have had a hard time getting off this bike for too long!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

creativefletch said:


> Early morning spin up the hills and down. Have had a hard time getting off this bike for too long!


You keep posting that. I'm getting jealous.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Just a spin around the block to test out my new saddle. Too hot and too much smoke from the fires around here to ride during the afternoon. I may get out for an early morning ride if the smoke isn't too bad


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Took my old hard tail for a ride. Very dusty out there.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I ran 2km this evening and 2 km yesterday. Plan to ride this weekend 

Throwback Thursday here's a guy doing a wheelie at the 2014 TdF


----------



## Slashcrazy (Apr 17, 2016)

I road 7 miles of local single track on my trek 820. It sounded like the front fork was going to fall apart. Man I Need a new bike...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Biked Lynn Woods today. Definitely the toughest, most technical trail system I've ever done. Probably walked as much as I rode, but a good time nonetheless.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

7 mile night ride last night. We've been enjoying the extra hours of daylight over the last few months and haven't needed lights. Last night we needed them for most of the ride. 

Gorgeous New England summer night and a full moon to boot!


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

Had a nice trail ride (just 7 miles) for the first time in ages. I've been doing so much downhill, dirt jumping and pump track action that I hadn't ridden trails in a long while. It was very therapeutic! I forgot how much I enjoyed climbing up roots and rocks and not just jumping off them.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Just a spin around Mammoth Hot Springs and Old Gardiner Road


----------



## Slashcrazy (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice evening ride

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quick little sundowner at my local sport complex.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> Quick little sundowner at my local sport complex.


Is it smokey there from the fires up north?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is it smokey there from the fires up north?


There's a huge fire just to the East of us but the column is not over us. I can see it if I look over there.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> There's a huge fire just to the East of us but the column is not over us. I can see it if I look over there.


Yeah, don't look in that direction. 

Seriously though that's some scary stuff going on.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

19.75 miles with about 2400' of climbimg. Ave speed of 10.05 mph. It's still very humid around here, but in the high 70's, so bearable. I felt really strong today, can't wait to go out again tomorrow.


----------



## Shadow102 (May 14, 2016)

Visiting my parents in nc so just checking out some of the local single tracks, 14 miles of lake norman on thursday and 10 miles of lake james today. May try hickory park tomorrow for 6 more miles before heading back to ga

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Test road my new CX around but nothing major til tomorrow, today was maintance day.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes! I did an evening ride with my hubby. It was a hot and humid afternoon so the ride was a great way to top off the day.

And we spotted yard birds!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

never underestimate the importance of maintenance in the "did you ride today" program...

rode every poo ass day this week in the heats









yard birds









the cat upon our return...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep... 70 mins, everyone a little jaded. Sport/social events.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

targnik said:


> Yep... 70 mins, everyone a little jaded. Sport/social events.
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


look forward to cooler temps









zing


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

been building trail in this 1000 hector property...

on the humber river









though the eats where pretty good...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Got in about 11 miles and lots of climbing. Rode poorly, very weak today. 

Nice view of the San Fernando Valley from up there today. That's where the original Valley Girls were invented. :yesnod:

But on the way up, I discovered this tear. It wasn't leaking so I said, screw it, I'm gonna keep on going.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Sunrise ride


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

^Nice shot! almost surreal looking.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

29er4ever said:


> Sunrise ride
> View attachment 1089235


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yup the sunset colours are stunning 29er4ever

We are planning a good ride today... but first I have to run


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

I got a ride in yesterday, but I ended up cutting it kinda short. The heat and humidity were not doing good things for my leg strength or balance, so I didn't want to push it.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Haven't had a day off riding for quite a while.
Birthday weekend drinking and riding (not at the same time) I'm exhausted.
Going to get some couch time today and recharge.
Looks like rain anyway.
I'm sure if I really try I can come up with a few more excuses to jusify my laziness.


----------



## azcanc (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pisgah ride ......*

Gotta love Pisgah. 
Check out my ride on Strava.
https://www.strava.com/activities/675110939


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tahoe City - Painted Rock - Scott's Peak*

Hot, dusty, lots of fun! Donner Lake post ride swim/BBQ.









Top o'Painted Rock


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, just a short ride to get the legs spinning, will go out again later for a longer ride once the beer from last night clears out of my system.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

19.5 miles today. No humidity, felt almost like a fall day. Spanked the ride, too. 

Great day, great ride. Couldn't ask for anything better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Eight laps of a trail I helped build :thumbsup:

Plus one almighty tank slapper, I caught it somehow, but put enough force through the bars to twist the stem off axis from the fork. Had to undo the bolts to get it straight again!

New underpants please...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Local ride today about 20km. Temp was perfect. Trails were rooty and fun


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Big ride today! 36 miles with almost 6000 vert! What a great day!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Local ride today about 20km. Temp was perfect. Trails were rooty and fun
> 
> View attachment 1089374
> 
> ...


Nice!
Judy that bridge looks very temping to ride the railings. Wide enough that even an old fart like myself could get R done without falling to my death.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

beastmaster said:


> Big ride today! 36 miles with almost 6000 vert! What a great day!


Pretty awesome ride. I'd be spent for more than a few days if I did that ride. 
No wonder they call you beastmaster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ravewoofer said:


> 19.5 miles today. No humidity, felt almost like a fall day. Spanked the ride, too.
> 
> Great day, great ride. Couldn't ask for anything better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know those beers above your post looks like a contender for something better.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

One ride down, one to go.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

ravewoofer said:


> Pretty awesome ride. I'd be spent for more than a few days if I did that ride.
> No wonder they call you beastmaster!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny! The people I ride with are truly beasts! As they say, "sometimes you eat the bear and sometimes the bear eats you." Yesterday the bear ate me! Long day (4 1/2 hour ride time), lots of vert, it was a tough ride. What do they say, "if it doesn't kill you...!"


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

Loaded up and ready to ride from a few days ago:


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Did a solid 7 extra miles of singletrack on the way home. About 7.4 mph, not too bad for the first singletrack ride with loaded panniers on. 

Life is just great.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Barman1 said:


> One ride down, one to go.


Finished for the day.
Had some dinner and a couple beers with the group after and now relaxing on the couch trying to keep my eyes open.
Not a huge mileage day but a fun 20+ miles. Didn't record elevation today but from experience it's in the thousands. Generally it's around 1100/10mi on my trails.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Knocked out about 5 miles of technical singletrack at lunch today plus another 2 or so after work. Race is this Sunday... gotta get in some last-minute prep.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

My ride at Phil's trail. This was a couple days ago. Still want to share my happiness .


----------



## stevenfallover (Jun 5, 2004)

*Morning ride*

630 AM great time ti ride in Colorado.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Man, you guys are all lucky. I have been logging 15 hour days at work the past 3 weeks...10 of the 15 hours out in the heat and humidity. I have not felt like riding since my Michigan trip. Can't wait for this stupid hot weather to break....Fall and Winter can't come soon enough! Living vicariously through all of your pix!!!!


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

Started out as a humid ride this evening and then got caught in a pop-up thunderstorm for a nice, soggy ending. Good thing for waterproof lights!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Getting used to the new ride, short but sweet! Bit of asphalt and rail trail..loving how light this bike is!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. I did a type 3 climb with this setup on my old 26. 30t front and 12/36t on the rear. Tough but doable.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Rode my first ride after about 10 years yesterday, about 3 miles of easy stuff. Sore all over today. Tomorrow morning will be a 5 mile at the minimum. Gonna stick with it, want to get back into it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

TGIF!








Didn't ride today but planning a big ride tomorrow


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

gckless said:


> Rode my first ride after about 10 years yesterday, about 3 miles of easy stuff. Sore all over today. Tomorrow morning will be a 5 mile at the minimum. Gonna stick with it, want to get back into it.


Hell yeah! that was me 5 years ago...after a 20 year hiatus. Can ride much longer now, but it still hurts at the end...but in a good way


----------



## comfycoaster (Jan 14, 2016)

My car is in the shop and I have been commuting by peddle power all week. I forgot how great it feels commuting to work by bike (despite a sweaty back!). I have been turning a three mile commute to work into 7-10 mile trips (cross bike ftw) each way just because. 
Thanks to those posting pics. Your rides look great!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

comfycoaster said:


> My car is in the shop and I have been commuting by peddle power all week. I forgot how great it feels commuting to work by bike (despite a sweaty back!). I have been turning a three mile commute to work into 7-10 mile trips (cross bike ftw) each way just because.
> Thanks to those posting pics. Your rides look great!


It's the best! I do 11 miles each way all year around. It's definitely worth the extra time spent if you can spare it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did about 14miles rd/rt. Strava has decided I only did 2.5 miles at 158mph hmmmm NOT. Anyone have this issue? Anyways it was a blast. Getting ready for some trails this weekend.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> I did about 14miles rd/rt. Strava has decided I only did 2.5 miles at 158mph hmmmm NOT. Anyone have this issue? Anyways it was a blast. Getting ready for some trails this weekend. [/END QUOTE]
> 
> I use Run Keeper and have been having a lot of issues lately when I trail run. Apparently I found the secret mountain bike trail that goes in a straight line through the woods and has a worm hole where you disappear and reappear in a completely different place the other day.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> jcd46 said:
> 
> 
> > I did about 14miles rd/rt. Strava has decided I only did 2.5 miles at 158mph hmmmm NOT. Anyone have this issue? Anyways it was a blast. Getting ready for some trails this weekend.
> ...


----------



## frankbonajr (May 18, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> chazpat said:
> 
> 
> > That is the other issue it shows a straight line vs a loop around which is what I always do and shows that way in my previous trips. I emailed Strava but no reply.
> ...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

frankbonajr said:


> jcd46 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you are on power saving mode. Strva dont run on the background if your on power saving mode.
> ...


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Another sunrise ride:








Early-morning rattlesnake:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

frankbonajr said:


> jcd46 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you are on power saving mode. Strva dont run on the background if your on power saving mode.
> ...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yup did grind some gravel in the hills...


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I did 21 miles today. I have a 25 mile race in 2 weeks so I plan in stretching that out further tomorrow in between writing lesson plans. Ahhhh being a teaching in late summer.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

tonight the wheels roll...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

hoon


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rode Big Bear on Weds on my way to the desert.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Today, we rode 40 km of gravel, trail, road and water


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

34 km ride today... 

Was a gravel grind and as we've had a lot of rain lately, we decided to stay off the trails.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

After some significant rain a few days ago, I didn't want to drive 30 minutes out to a trail only to find out it might be too wet, so I did an 11.5 mile grind on some rail trails closer to home yesterday evening. It's a mix of gravel, dirt and grass with a few roots and flat-ish rock gardens here and there to keep things interesting. Totally rideable on a CX bike or a road bike if you're careful, but it's definitely more fun on the MTB as I can just fly over the stuff while I watch friends on CX bikes have to work at it a bit. 

Plan is to get out for another ride today, not sure where I'll end up going yet.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Today, we rode 40 km of gravel, trail, road and water
> 
> View attachment 1090557


Love it! We need water in SoCal


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Had my first ever race today at the 2016 Treasure Valley Ralley in Massachusetts. Not a stellar overall time, but finished first in my class (in flats nonetheless)!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

GoldFly said:


> Had my first ever race today at the 2016 Treasure Valley Ralley in Massachusetts. Not a stellar overall time, but finished first in my class (in flats nonetheless)!


Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

GoldFly said:


> Had my first ever race today at the 2016 Treasure Valley Ralley in Massachusetts. Not a stellar overall time, but finished first in my class (in flats nonetheless)!


Awesome!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Way to go Goldfly!

I did a 11km run early this morning (mostly trail), followed by an 6km urban walk downtown Toronto and winding down with a easy ride this evening. It's was a fun day.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Did 26 miles over Coronado Bay Bridge and around San Diego bay with the wife and some good friends and 3194 other riders. It was a crowded event with all levels of riders packed onto a 2-lane bike lane heading south which made for a slow speed ride. The friends and beer garden at the end made well worth the cost of admission. 

This is the only time during the year you can ride across the Bay Bridge and it is restricted to paid participants as one unlucky rider found out.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Today was probably the best ride of the season! Crazy beautiful! Technical, but not so intense that it was ever a big deal. 28 miles with just under 4,000 vert.

If you ride in NM, you have to do this loop: Drive up to Rio en Medio; go up to the Lower REM to Nambe Trail to Nambe River over to the Borrego Trail to middle section of REM to Mineral Trail to Pacheco Canyon Road to Double Discount and back down to Rio en Medio.

Tons of great terrain but on the Borrego there was also a ton of cow sh*t! Actually an amazing amount of it! So much so that the bike required to washed immediately upon getting home. No way that thing was coming inside covered in that much crap!

Thought about taking some photos, but it just didn't happen.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not as exciting as above, but went to Santa Fe Dam with my cancer survivor buddy about 13miles on a warm afternoon.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No ride today due to the wrong parts AutoZone sold me a week ago for my minivan. Started to remove the rear shocks at 7:30 am and looking forward to be done by 9:30 am but it didn't happened. Finally the right parts arrived at 2:00 pm and I was able to finish on time to take my 12 years old daughter in a Dady daughter date. It was worth it. Tomorrow will be a new day.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Did 26 miles over Coronado Bay Bridge and around San Diego bay with the wife and some good friends and 3194 other riders. It was a crowded event with all levels of riders packed onto a 2-lane bike lane heading south which made for a slow speed ride. The friends and beer garden at the end made well worth the cost of admission.
> 
> This is the only time during the year you can ride across the Bay Bridge and it is restricted to paid participants as one unlucky rider found out.


What beer garden did you end up at? I know that town like the back of my hand.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

GoldFly said:


> Had my first ever race today at the 2016 Treasure Valley Ralley in Massachusetts. Not a stellar overall time, but finished first in my class (in flats nonetheless)!


Did the exact same altho tmk I finished last vet 1 novice considering I couldn't even ride up any hills let alone off road last year at this time completing this race was a awesome acopeshmant that course wasn't exactly easy if there wasn't a rock garden to get though there was a root/rock covered climb i'm still beyond sore.

Edit: Huh times got posted there was a screwup I got put in with the younger age group...... 1:55:47.3


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. Downhill on manzanita trail @ skyline park. Technical and fast, it was a save your skin mission, no time pictures but here is one of the hundreds of pictures on the Internet.










From you tube


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Back's not letting me do trails, so I'm stuck with riding the hybrid on pavement, which fortunately doesn't hurt at all. Having only done sprints twice before(with >35 miles already behind me), I'd never been able to hit more than high 20s. Holding 30mph for a couple of minutes and reaching my top speed on a flat section instead of while coasting down a hill was a pleasant surprise, even if it was due to riding the brakes on that route's one long downhill. There's a railroad crossing at the bottom of the hill, and I lost my chain last week after bunny hopping it at nearly 40mph...
Think I may actually be a greater danger to myself(not to mention my wheels!) on the roads around here than the trails.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

OwenM said:


> Back's not letting me do trails, so I'm stuck with riding the hybrid on pavement, which fortunately doesn't hurt at all. Having only done sprints twice before(with >35 miles already behind me), I'd never been able to hit more than high 20s. Holding 30mph for a couple of minutes and reaching my top speed on a flat section instead of while coasting down a hill was a pleasant surprise, even if it was due to riding the brakes on that route's one long downhill. There's a railroad crossing at the bottom of the hill, and I lost my chain last week after bunny hopping it at nearly 40mph...
> Think I may actually be a greater danger to myself(not to mention my wheels!) on the roads around here than the trails.


Ride what you want and do what you can.


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

Rode 8 miles today and then got a flat. Apparently my pump fell off earlier in the ride when the rubber latch broke so I couldn't fix it. #fspecialized It was a new trail for me and since I didn't want to get lost I just walked the trail out for a nice 5k walk. I guess it's still better than a day not riding.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. A foggy morning for a 9.2 miles.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Nice looking ride there! I enjoy fog shrouded days to just have fun. Very few get out then.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Ride what you want and do what you can.


Thankful for a gracious God and competent chiropractor.
Yesterday, I could barely stand or walk, since my twisted pelvis had both my back and hip out of place.
Today...73.74 miles of rail trail, my longest ride to date. Bit of chafing, but actually feel better than when I got up this morning!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, had to cut it short due to mud and rain


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*The Belgian Beach?*

In Belgium for the nephews wedding, we were very hungover the next morning so rented ebikes for a coastal exploration.









Wife's sister and husband brought their dogs.

















Lot's of cool stuff on the coast from Navy vessels to the huge BMW Beach Lounge.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Caught that magic moment with the early morning rays reflecting off the clouds.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

patski said:


> In Belgium for the nephews wedding, we were very hungover the next morning so rented ebikes for a coastal exploration.
> 
> View attachment 1091532


Just down the road from you in Brugge...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

29er4ever said:


> Caught that magic moment with the early morning rays reflecting off the clouds.
> 
> View attachment 1091551


Great Shot!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

awesome pics! the dogs are so cute


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Love those pics Patski. The dogs in the baskets are priceless and that BMW bike is studly!

C2L are you in Belgium too? Love the bikes pics... be careful on those cobblestones


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Chris did some trailwork and I did a crossfit class... afterwards I joined him for a spin. Beautiful evening. No mosquitoes. Spotted an interesting old camper.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> Just down the road from you in Brugge...
> View attachment 1091554


Nice!! We were in Gent the night before.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> Love those pics Patski. The dogs in the baskets are priceless and that BMW bike is studly!


A few more pics...

















did some sailing too.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No ride today but there is no mountain biking without pushups.


----------



## saildesign (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes. Well, OK, it was last night, but still... 

Not a great trek, but a good enjoyable ride. Now that the weather is cooling down, there should be more of these.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep, Bangtail Divide Trail


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Tiny House!



cyclelicious said:


> Spotted an interesting old camper.
> View attachment 1091567


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

14km's with the family... tears, swearing, sighing - like days of our lives.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

yeah, but i don't want to talk about it. i broke my frame.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> yeah, but i don't want to talk about it. i broke my frame.


Bummer!


----------



## gatortoes (Apr 20, 2016)

Went for a ride last night after work. We had some awesome weather that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> C2L are you in Belgium too? Love the bikes pics... be careful on those cobblestones


WAS...I was in Belgium a few moths ago. Actually, I was working in Paris for a month and just had to escape the big city for the weekend and drove up to the Belgium coast and spent a few days there.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I rode 13 miles at Big Creek, Roswell GA today. That's a nice technical trail.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Guilty..too hung over..was so pumped to ride today, however decided to make a rack and a half of baby back ribs in the pressure cooker finished off in the oven..multiple beers were had from prep to finish..and didn't make it up today..*sigh* will try tomorrow..feel so guilty.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Did 28+ miles around Lake Hodges with one good friend. The ride included a bit of asphalt and one steep ass climb and decent. It was one of those rides where you decide as you go where you are going and then have pizza and beers after. Great way to start a 3 day weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> WAS...I was in Belgium a few moths ago. Actually, I was working in Paris for a month and just had to escape the big city for the weekend and drove up to the Belgium coast and spent a few days there.


Sounds amazoids!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Did 28+ miles around Lake Hodges with one good friend. The ride included a bit of asphalt and one steep ass climb and decent. It was one of those rides where you decide as you go where you are going and then have pizza and beers after. Great way to start a 3 day weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!

We did a quick spin after a fun filled day. We hope to ride each day this long weekend too


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Decided a "recovery ride" was in order to help me go to sleep after work this morning. My quads would probably refer to it as a "we have not recovered ride".
And why are half the folks I wave to ignoring me while the other half wave excitedly and give me a "War Eagle"? You'd think football season had started...
That's *safety orange*, people, and a ROLL TIDE back at you!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep ^^ 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

rode today and every day...









trench style









cheap rc









building trail


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Hit Snow Summit bike park yesterday. Fun times, and got to shred my Hardtail on aggressive terrain.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Went for a spin last evening, mostly pavement and gravel. Today we hit trails


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Normally, I'm an hour into my Sunday morning ride by now. Didn't hear from anyone, guess they're all off doing holiday weekend stuff. 
I just texted my brother to see if he wants to go for a ride with me on the bike I built for him in MAY. I know I'll be riding alone.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Nope  Tonsillitis is the pits... Can't wait for the penicillin to kick in /endDowner


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Did a 30 mile social road ride. 8)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMR Sahara (Aug 28, 2016)

stevenfallover said:


> 630 AM great time ti ride in Colorado.


Sick!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

11 km run this morning. 36 km ride this afternoon. It was a glorious day 









A sign of things to come 








Riding to the trails


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

11 miles around the hood rail trail/pavement, Im ready for a brew. No pics today, nice to see everyone out riding. Hopefully real Trail tomorrow my MTB is starting to give me dirty looks.🚵👍🚵👍


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> 11 km run this morning. 36 km ride this afternoon. It was a glorious day
> 
> View attachment 1092122
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

no because these guys were all around the house today and I couldn't get my bike out


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I rode a section of the Backbone Trail today. Got in 13-14 miles. Biffed nicely along the way, watch for it in the video.

Backbone Trail 9-4-2016 Video - Pinkbike


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ glad you made it out alive Hawg  

Very nice bike and you were ripping those trails :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> no because these guys were all around the house today and I couldn't get my bike out


That's wild! The one beast in the video looked like it was going to move into your home!


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> no because these guys were all around the house today and I couldn't get my bike out


Awesome!

Where is this?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ glad you made it out alive Hawg
> 
> Very nice bike and you were ripping those trails :thumbsup:


Thanks 'licious!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

alphajaguars said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Where is this?


Yellowstone National Park


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Yellowstone National Park


In the park, huh? So no idea what elk stew tastes like.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

NYrr496 said:


> In the park, huh? So no idea what elk stew tastes like.


No idea, but have had plenty of bison steaks and burgers


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

The video works


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Short LBD ride. Finally hit my local trail I love MTB 









Thirsty?


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

32 Miles and 2500ft today longest ride I've ever done!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My 11 year old son and I just went out and did some techy trails and some big climbs. Last day before he starts junior high tomorrow. 
At the end, we figured out a fast, flowy short loop and did a couple of laps of that. We had a blast. Fun way to end the summer.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Thirsty?


Try one of these.
The Bottle Guard


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

The wife pup and I did a 4 mile hike this morning and then got out for 3.1 miles of joy this evening.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nalgene ATB All-Terrain Bottle 22 Oz with Black Lid



jcd46 said:


> Thirsty?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We rode again today. Early morning 10km run followed by a ride and then helping my hubby with some trail maintenance. It's been a most excellent Labor Day Weekend


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

patski said:


> Nalgene ATB All-Terrain Bottle 22 Oz with Black Lid
> 
> View attachment 1092343
> 
> ...


Thanks Patskti, I will check it out.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Try one of these.
> The Bottle Guard
> 
> View attachment 1092338


Thanks! I had not seen this one, 2 options who knew? I dont see many bikes with this type of holder. ?


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Hawg said:


> I rode a section of the Backbone Trail today.


That's some sweet trail. Looks really fast and fun! Stark contrast to the momentum sucking roots and rocks on all but a few short trail sections here.

15.65 miles near home today.
Trying the Map My Ride app out this month. Elevation gain is nowhere close to right(?), but time and distance are not far off from my speedometer. For the moment, just wanting to log rides is helping motivate me, so that part is good, but I was really hoping for accurate profiles of some mtb trails.
Showed 20' more elevation change per mile on a relatively flat rail trail than from climbing a bunch of hills, though!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> no because these guys were all around the house today and I couldn't get my bike out


LOL
I live in Elk country as well. They're starting the rutt, which means the Bulls [males] are all pumped up with testosterone. Hence the rubbing of the velvet off their antlers. Getting ready for battle with other males for herum rights. So yeah I'd be a bit careful around the males this time of year.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> The wife pup and I did a 4 mile hike this morning and then got out for 3.1 miles of joy this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lake Hodges, my old local go to. I lived on the other side of that mountain off in the distance for many years, Rancho Bernardo.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

did a great ride in the finger lakes region of NY. sweet trails, lots of big ups and long downs. good stuff. 19 miles, 3350ft


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Looks beautiful there!


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Lake Hodges, my old local go to. I lived on the other side of that mountain off in the distance for many years, Rancho Bernardo.


A small world, I lived in North County (Cardiff, Encinitas, Carlsbad, etc.) for over 30yrs and fished Hodges many times, my pops used to live up the road on Pointer Glen (west side of Hodges).


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Lake Hodges, my old local go to. I lived on the other side of that mountain off in the distance for many years, Rancho Bernardo.


You do know the area. I live about a mile from the main gate and do about 50% of my rides at Hodges. A friend once said Hodges is what you make of it. You can cruise the easy trails, rip some single track, or climb the beast which is Bernardo Mountain. What ever you decide it is a fun place to ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

Recovering from a groin pull so only rode 7 miles yesterday @ Hard Labor Creek State Park.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Rode my 26" hardtail for the first time in about a year and it was a blast. I never realized how nimble and fun it was. That being said, I'll definitely stick with my full suspension 29er as my full-time bike.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> did a great ride in the finger lakes region of NY. sweet trails, lots of big ups and long downs. good stuff. 19 miles, 3350ft
> 
> View attachment 1092396
> View attachment 1092397
> ...


That is a beautiful area. My family has a bunch of land on the north end of Cayuga. Next time we go up there I need to bring my bike.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

it really is beautiful. most of those are from Ontario County Park, maybe a little more than an hour from Cayuga, but great riding and worth the drive.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

More Ontario County Park and Harriet Hollister.

*Onespeed* - I think I met you at Tryon BS earlier this week. Who else could be looking for a SS XL (steel?) bike in Rochester?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Roadie ride to the Rose Bowl. Did some loops and then said see ya...

21 miles


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

woodchips said:


> A small world, I lived in North County (Cardiff, Encinitas, Carlsbad, etc.) for over 30yrs and fished Hodges many times, my pops used to live up the road on Pointer Glen (west side of Hodges).





luvdabeach2001 said:


> You do know the area. I live about a mile from the main gate and do about 50% of my rides at Hodges. A friend once said Hodges is what you make of it. You can cruise the easy trails, rip some single track, or climb the beast which is Bernardo Mountain. What ever you decide it is a fun place to ride.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I spent 10 years living just 2 miles up the road from Lake Hodges, North County San Diego. Loved that as a local go to ride. I was on Turtleback directly across from High Country West Rec Club.

You may recognize this bridge from Hodges, old photo.



I left shortly after they built the long pedestrian bridge that connects the two sides of the lake. I only was able to use it for a year before I left.



And another coincidence is the post that One Speed made of the Finger Lake area of upstate New York is where I was born and spent my childhood. That's what's so awesome about this sport, this site, this thread. It brings strangers together from around the world which makes it a small world. Reliving memories of past and familiar places, love it.


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

I brought the bike with me for my Labor Day trip to CT, but didn't end up riding over the weekend. I'll get out for a ride either today or tomorrow though, depending on my schedule. 

And it's good to see more Rochester locals on here!


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

comptiger5000 said:


> And it's good to see more Rochester locals on here!


A weird bit of trivia. My avatar photo is David Bowie's mug shot from the Rochester PD.

I'm actually from Naples though.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

l'oiseau said:


> A weird bit of trivia. My avatar photo is David Bowie's mug shot from the Rochester PD.


What did he get busted for?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

comptiger5000 said:


> And it's good to see more Rochester locals on here!


I was born there and spent my childhood there, does that count?


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> What did he get busted for?


Weed.

When Rochester arrested David Bowie


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

l'oiseau said:


> Weed.
> 
> When Rochester arrested David Bowie


And he never played there again.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Got out last night for 16.8 miles at Lake Hodges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I was born there and spent my childhood there, does that count?


I landed at the airport there once.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

*Rochester photo dump*

since this page is largely dedicated to the area, I'll drop a few more here of the flower city. all from the last week.

Mt. Hope cemetary







intersection of the Genesee river and Erie Canal







night exercises of the airport firemen 







bridge at the Genesee river outlet into Lake Ontario







Erie Canal tugboat pushing a barge


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

High Falls







practicing my barrier leaping for my first cross race this weekend, my bike got caught on a log over







Mt Hope cemetery







downtown from and old bridge







bridge at night








all done


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Thanks for the memories One Speed. I've got relatives in Mt. Hope cemetery.

I lived on the Erie Canal for a time and my uncle owned a bar on the edge of the Erie Canal in Brockport. As a kid we ran our motorcycles up and down the Erie Canal between Elmgrove Rd. and Manitou Rd.

I wonder how many cans of Genesee Beer have came from the waters of the Genesee River.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And he never played there again.


Yeah. No doubt. The weed here sucks...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thanks for the memories One Speed. I've got relatives in Mt. Hope cemetery.
> 
> I lived on the Erie Canal for a time and my uncle owned a bar on the edge of the Erie Canal in Brockport. As a kid we ran our motorcycles up and down the Erie Canal between Elmgrove Rd. and Manitou Rd.
> 
> I wonder how many cans of Genesee Beer have came from the waters of the Genesee River.


America has relatives in Mt. Hope. a lot of history there, very interesting stuff and a beautiful place to ride/hike.

I hope no beer comes from the river, eww. I wouldn't know much about Genesee beer anymore. nothing they make really does it for me, I almost exclusively drink craft beer which there is a TON of around here. really good stuff.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Same here about the beer.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Really nice pics OneSpeed. Upstate NY looks like a beautiful place to ride. The nearest I've been Whiteface/Lake Placid and it was a great experience and fun adventure


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

The Adirondacks and the Finger Lakes are VERY different regions, although both in the political boundary of NY, geologically, night and day.

Finger Lakes:







Adirondacks:








Finger Lakes:







Adirondacks:








Finger Lakes:







Adirondacks:








Finger Lakes:







Adirondacks:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I've spent a lot of time in both regions. I've hit all the finger lakes but more concentrated on Honeoye Lake where my uncle had a cottage. And in the Adironacks mostly concentrated on Raquette Lake in the summer and around Old Forge in the Winter.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've spent a lot of time in both regions. I've hit all the finger lakes but more concentrated on Honeoye Lake where my uncle had a cottage. And in the Adironacks mostly concentrated on Raquette Lake in the summer and around Old Forge in the Winter.


Too bad that cottage isn't in your family still. Harriett Hollister on the ridge up from West Lake Rd is great riding now.

I grew up riding all those hills and valleys but I used to really enjoy riding in the Adirondacks. Now it's kind of gone the other way. I still like riding in the North Country but there is much more accessible riding throughout the rest of the state.

One of my favorite rides was from my home, in the hills south of Naples to Ontario County park. I'd then ride the Finger Lakes trail back to town and back home. It was a long ride, a fair deal of vert and you only got a 5-6 miles of trail riding out of it. Most of it was on the road. I had multiple variations of that ride which would attack different areas and some with fireroads or other singletrack. This was in the 90s when no one cared if you rode a bike on hiking trails. Now all those trails are off limits. It's fine, they were kind of torture in some spots anyway. I much prefer the way things are now. The biking is better because of it.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Map My Ride app says 32.1 miles total, but I think it was more and might map it out, just to see if I can trust this thing. 
Everything at IMBA Epic Oak Mountain State Park, except for Thunder and Boulder Ridge, plus multiples of some of the easy, fast flowing sections.
Big deal for me, since I haven't been able to ride trails for a month.. I rode the 11.41 mile route first, and gave up because of my back. 
Decided to do a little self-chiropracty before leaving, and felt so good after getting things aligned that I got back on the bike and rode around the whole park


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

l'oiseau said:


> Too bad that cottage isn't in your family still. Harriett Hollister on the ridge up from West Lake Rd is great riding now.
> 
> I grew up riding all those hills and valleys but I used to really enjoy riding in the Adirondacks. Now it's kind of gone the other way. I still like riding in the North Country but there is much more accessible riding throughout the rest of the state.
> 
> One of my favorite rides was from my home, in the hills south of Naples to Ontario County park. I'd then ride the Finger Lakes trail back to town and back home. It was a long ride, a fair deal of vert and you only got a 5-6 miles of trail riding out of it. Most of it was on the road. I had multiple variations of that ride which would attack different areas and some with fireroads or other singletrack. This was in the 90s when no one cared if you rode a bike on hiking trails. Now all those trails are off limits. It's fine, they were kind of torture in some spots anyway. I much prefer the way things are now. The biking is better because of it.


Nice!
I moved away from N.Y. many years ago and live in Colorado now. I have fond memories of New York State though. I've seen photos of Harriett Hollister over looking Honeoye Lake, correct? I imagine that whole area being great riding. Ride, take a break and eat wild raspberries and blackberries. I remember those hills being full of them.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Did a quick 3 laps around the Verdugo Catalina Trail this evening for 6.35 miles.

The evenings have become very nice. Too bad the days are getting shorter.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

awesome hawg!

yes, did ride today and built some trail. awesome sunset also.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Let's talk about that IPA there...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

OwenM said:


> View attachment 1092807


Dude, you're scaring me!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

this one's scarier!



loop2kil said:


> Recovering from a groin pull so only rode 7 miles yesterday @ Hard Labor Creek State Park.
> 
> View attachment 1092503


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Rode Leverich Canyon today. Short ride(only five miles) but 1300ft of climbing in the first two miles. Can't wait for my 9-44 cassette to get here because today hurt


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I rode.
Snapped the derailleur clean off my Superlight 29 on my second ride and can't find the spare. I'd say I looked everywhere but that's obviously not the case...or I'd have it.
Ordered another hanger so it looks like the Stache 9 gets pulled out till parts arrive.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My last ride was on Monday (36 km). Plan to get out for a spin today. It felt like a long week and I'm glad it's the weekend


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Did a "quick" 9.5 miles at Daley Ranch. It is a double climb loop which I haven't done in a couple years, hope to start doing it regularly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndChance (Sep 3, 2012)

Got 10 in this am on a cool 87 degree Houston morning...


----------



## bigmariow (Oct 1, 2007)

Took my new to me dj out for about 15 laps around the pump track and a couple of runs on the easier jump lines out at Barnum today. Quickly gained a bit confidence and stacked. It was still good, though the 40 year gap between my perceived age, and my actual(53) has proven to be a bit problematic as of late. Sometimes I have more balls than brains.......
mario


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Not only did I ride today, I conducted an experiment. 
In another thread, someone asked if anyone thought it would work to run a fat wheel on the front and a plus wheel in the back. I was also wondering how that would work out so I tried it. Know what? It works awesome. 
I was able to rail turns and soak up roots and whatnot with the 4.8 front tire while the bike ran faster and easier with the 29x3 rear. I'm going to ride like this for a while until the snow starts flyin'.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Road 14.4 miles at La Costa today. It started out pretty foggy










But it cleared out very nicely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Got the Stache 9 put back together and did a nice evening ride on my local trails.
Posed atop of Chutes and Ladders at SMBA Daniel's Road.
Man, this thing is a load compared to the nimble ride of my "all mountain" modded Superlight 29.
Better than no ride I guess.
Great workout though...


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Unfortunately I didn't get out today on a ride, only a short hike with the wife and dog; hopefully tomorrow I'll knock out at least a few miles as I have another race in a week. Hopefully it's not too late to make up some mileage as I might struggle making it to the finish.

Side note: I'm really struggling with the idea of switching back to clipless pedals for racing. I've sworn that I'll never go back to them since I made the switch to flats, but I feel horribly out of place racing in flats when 99.9% of the others out there are clipped in.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

GoldFly said:


> Side note: I'm really struggling with the idea of switching back to clipless pedals for racing. I've sworn that I'll never go back to them since I made the switch to flats, but I feel horribly out of place racing in flats when 99.9% of the others out there are clipped in.


There is an argument that flats are actually faster than clipless. I suggest riding what you are most comfortable in. If you do decide on flats you either have bragging rights or an excuse.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

dig the hardtail

dig the ride...









rode today and sat on a choo choo train...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

humber river railroad


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

20km today... roughly half was climbing o_0 rode with 3 budz ^^ Couple of Ales afterwards :woot:

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

No I caught the flu with 2 other friends so I have been down this week....I am here again to brag on my dad of 63!
Weekend before took him to a new place to mtb here in Ft. Worth. He was getting pretty comfy at the other trail so I asked if he wanted to try something new. I had been a couple of times before, but took him on the hardest trail there Lone Wolf at Samson.
He took a couple of good falls but his padding he invested in did the job and he was mostly unharmed just a good bloody shin. (He just got shin pads this week due to that, so he almost is fully downhill suited) He is much better at tuck and roll than I am though. He is however progressing nicely along and improves each ride we are on. Stoked!

Yesterday he completed his first road "race", it wasn't timed it turned out, the Cowtown Classic. He did the short 21mile ride, I played team mech and coach due to my flu. He had a rabbit he was chasing and that rabbit missed a turn and gave that lead up to my dad. My dad said he just just went into hammer mode and stayed full throttle till the finish line. He was the second or third person back to the finish line. His rabbit rolled in next about 30-40 seconds later behind him and kinda gave my dad a dirty look as he rolled past. He deservedly gloated the rest of the day on that especially since the other guy was my age at most and appeared to be a strong rider.
Go Dad!


----------



## bigmariow (Oct 1, 2007)

First mtb ride in 2 months after hitting the deck hard at the midpoint on a super tech ride and wickedly wracking my ribs. As I stopped mid climb to stuff my lungs back into my chest cavity, a bald eagle glided overhead. It was a moment of awesomeness that I was both too dumbstruck and oxygen deprived to whip out my phone and capture, but at least I have the memory. First time I have ever seen one in the wild, NTM, Golden Colorado
mario


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I rode yesterday and today. Weather was awesome ... with a strong crop of weeds


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

YEP. day trip to Ellicotville NY. absolutely gorgeous day, brutal trails (in a good, really challenging way). the rockiest trails i've ridden/walked no question, and one of the rootiest. beautiful thick wooded forest, giant pine trees, boulders the size of houses, and i don't know how many miles of trail. enough to fill your whole day, and the next. we covered 30.5 miles and 2800 ft of elevation in 5.5 hours. not my biggest day by any means, but you earn your miles there. full body workout and a serious test of your technical rock garden skills.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

bigmariow said:


> Took my new to me dj out for about 15 laps around the pump track and a couple of runs on the easier jump lines out at Barnum today. Quickly gained a bit confidence and stacked. It was still good, though the 40 year gap between my perceived age, and my actual(53) has proven to be a bit problematic as of late. Sometimes I have more balls than brains.......
> mario


I've got two broken collar bones and a split open pinky to prove my age as well! My pinky looked like a crushed grape and the second collar bone was broken in two places. That's the trouble when showing off for pre-teens


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

I was at the skate park in Aurora and the jumps beside Aurora Community College


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*OneSpeed* said:


> YEP. day trip to Ellicotville NY. absolutely gorgeous day, brutal trails (in a good, really challenging way). the rockiest trails i've ridden/walked no question, and one of the rootiest. beautiful thick wooded forest, giant pine trees, boulders the size of houses, and i don't know how many miles of trail. enough to fill your whole day, and the next. we covered 30.5 miles and 2800 ft of elevation in 5.5 hours. not my biggest day by any means, but you earn your miles there. full body workout and a serious test of your technical rock garden skills.


Good stuff! Sounds like a great day out there and some nice photos. Thanks for sharing OneSpeed.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. Steep but fun. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Where I live we have about 300 days with clear, blue skies. So when we have a cloudy day, it always catches my attention. I almost never stop on the trail, so taking photographs while riding is very, very rare for me. That said, here is the light rain from yesterday on the trails above town...


----------



## WesternStar (Jul 17, 2016)

beastmaster said:


> Where I live we have about 300 days with clear, blue skies. So when we have a cloudy day, it always catches my attention. I almost never stop on the trail, so taking photographs while riding is very, very rare for me. That said, here is the light rain from yesterday on the trails above town...
> View attachment 1094107


Where is this place?


----------



## WesternStar (Jul 17, 2016)

29er4ever said:


> Another sunrise ride:
> View attachment 1090503
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this place?


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

WesternStar said:


> Where is this place?


I live in Santa Fe, New Mexico. This photo is taken on the Dorothy Stewart Trail, which is adjacent to the Dale Ball South Trail System. This is the western slope facing towards town. It is just above St. John's College.

Today was quite beautiful! I rode at 4pm again, not the same stuff, but near it over on the DB south stuff. The temperature was in the low 70's and quality of light was supremely beautiful.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No ride today. Did some morning run, still recovering from Monday's triple climb. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

WesternStar said:


> 29er4ever said:
> 
> 
> > Another sunrise ride:
> ...


Usery Mountain Regional Park, Mesa, AZ


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I normally don't stop to take photos on my rides. This is the exception. These are from this mornings climb up the north side of Atalaya from the South Dale Ball Trail Trail system in Santa Fe, New Mexico. It is a nice ride and great place to start the morning! Plus this is less than one mile from my house!


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I did ride today. That's 13 rides in 13 days although I took yesterday off. Rode twice Monday. Today was up Farside, Farout, Cheakamus FSR, See Colours and Puke, Highside, HiHi, Highline, It's Business Time, AMPM. some of these have been EWS stages. Good fun. Getting young dog trained up.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I'll hit the trails on the mtb tomorrow, but today my sometime rail trail partner and I paddled instead of pedaling


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

OwenM said:


> I'll hit the trails on the mtb tomorrow, but today my sometime rail trail partner and I paddled instead of pedaling
> View attachment 1094470


Seriously awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Did 12 miles along the coast with the wife after work. It was road though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Seriously awesome.


Thanks! Beautiful day for it. My friend had never paddled anything except flatwater, and went for a swim a couple of times, but it was all good. Shoot, I even did, looking over my shoulder at her in a rapid I've cruised right through a couple dozen times at as much as 5x today's flow. At least I brought my paddle and PFD so I could look cool even in a rental kayak


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This page rocks! Way to go everybody. I did not ride today. Did shoulder presses and interval training. Hope to get out tomorrow for a rip


----------



## WesternStar (Jul 17, 2016)

beastmaster said:


> I live in Santa Fe, New Mexico. This photo is taken on the Dorothy Stewart Trail, which is adjacent to the Dale Ball South Trail System. This is the western slope facing towards town. It is just above St. John's College.
> 
> Today was quite beautiful! I rode at 4pm again, not the same stuff, but near it over on the DB south stuff. The temperature was in the low 70's and quality of light was supremely beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## WesternStar (Jul 17, 2016)

29er4ever said:


> Usery Mountain Regional Park, Mesa, AZ


Thanks.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I had an interesting ride today:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

zahgurim said:


> I had an interesting ride today:


 ride or die!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

zahgurim said:


> I had an interesting ride today:
> 
> View attachment 1094533


Oh damn!!!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> ride or die!


At that rate it's like "ride or don't, but you'll probably die".


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

zahgurim said:


> I had an interesting ride today:
> 
> View attachment 1094533


That could give you a boost to ride faster.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That could give you a boost to ride faster.


Bad at bunny hopping? Harden the f*ck up, kid.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep short rail trail wont be able to hit the trail until Sunday...so CX bike it is. 9.7 miles. Great weather!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Nope. Bikes been in the shop, but picked it up this evening. Riding hard tomorrow after work and all weekend.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yup, today to work and after. also looked after some trail...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

zahgurim said:


> I had an interesting ride today:
> 
> View attachment 1094533


how many mm of travel for that trail?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NDD said:


> Bad at bunny hopping? Harden the f*ck up, kid.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


It's not the bunny hopping I'd be worried about. It's not seeing what to bunny hop that's the scary part.


----------



## OffTheTop (Sep 20, 2015)

Didn't ride today or for the next few days. Instead I am a course marshal for the Kamikaze Bike Games. Tons of fun for a good cause since I will never ever race on a mountain bike.

I feel so bummed for the people that got injured today. Today was just a practice and nowv they can't even race. 

Look at this. Yikes! Well yikes for me.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. A quick 5 miles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I was too late getting home from work yesterday to join my hubby for a ride /trail work combo but I did a tough workout at the cf box instead. Still, looking forward to weekend riding


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

An even 20 miles today








Trailside reminder of the 19 local firefighters that died fighting the Yarnell fire.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

29er4ever said:


> An even 20 miles today
> View attachment 1094836
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! A sad memorial to a brave bunch.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep,I did. 19.71 miles in two hours with 2762 feet of climbing. What a great morning! Crisp, cool and dry like a perfect fall day.

Spanked the ride and bumped a big owl of his perch. Really nice to see the owl.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Played hookie yesterday and with very little peer pressure a friend joined me for a 26 mile ride from Lake Hodges to Black Mtn and back. Great way to start the weekend. 

Got in 10 miles today at Daley Ranch. I am pretty sure it was all uphill.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

frank zappa in the vinyl basement ride tonight...









leaving a trump on the ride home...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It rained all day but we got out this morning for a cf class that included a 3.2 km (2 mile run) and many wallballs and deadlifts. It stopped pouring this evening so we jumped at the opportunity for a rip!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Almost 15 miles of perfect desert singletrack


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Pretty humid this morning. Fall seems to have disappeared in Massachusetts again. But I digress, rode 19.55 miles with about 1300 feet of climbing in exactly 2 hours. Weather aside, I felt strong and nimble. Great ride to finish the week. I'll only be able to get out next Sunday, so it'll be two nights of spinning this week.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Happening now. 12:45 pm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Dusted off the single speed and pumped up the tires last night. It rained briefly at my house in the morning and more was predicted for the afternoon. So I headed about 20 minutes North to ride. 

Rode a couple of trails I'd never ridden on the SS (they opened not so long ago and it has been over a year since I rode SS), it sprinkled a little but not really enough to penetrate the tree canopy. I decided to hit another trail I'd ridden my SS on previously. Just as I was about half way through the top loop, it started to rain pretty good. I continued to ride and it started raining harder. Wet v-brakes, wet roots running diagonal across the trail, rain splattered glasses making it hard to see and after awhile, the trail was turned into a small stream and I was soaked. With the conditions, I couldn't ride as fast which made it a bit hard carrying momentum so I had to work a bit harder on the climbs. When I got back to the car, me and the bike were a mess.

Still better than sitting at home.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

20 miles of mostly rolling singletrack.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh yeah...enjoyed a few singletrack miles this weekend...a little over 30 miles.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

HTR4EVR said:


> Happening now. 12:45 pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The end.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome ride through some old school singletrack. Moss covered trees, slippery roots because of the recent rain, and some downed trees, so I got to pull out my saw and do some cutting and clearing. I don't care much for tossing dirt, but cutting trees by hand is a whole lotta fun.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a 10k run this morning and a nice local trail ride this afternoon. Weather was perfect, colours were vibrant. Great day


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No but ran 4.2 miles on a beautiful morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

What's all this running all y'all are doing? Diversified exercise...that's...












ghey

But really at least you did something!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NDD said:


> What's all this running all y'all are doing? Diversified exercise...that's...
> 
> ghey
> 
> But really at least you did something!


I guess it beats laying on an old lumpy couch all day.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I've noticed that, a lot of running lately. Why run when you can ride a bike?


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I've noticed that, a lot of running lately. Why run when you can ride a bike?


I dunno. I always felt the cardio from running imparted itself to better cycling more than anything from cycling does for running.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I was introduced to running 2.5 years ago as part of crossfit training. I like the benefits of running. It's one of the workouts I do outside of mtb. On Sunday I did a 11.5 km run in the morning and then did an afternoon ride.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> I was introduced to running 2.5 years ago as part of crossfit training. I like the benefits of running. It's one of the workouts I do outside of mtb. On Sunday I did a 11.5 km run in the morning and then did an afternoon ride.
> 
> View attachment 1095614


I used to love to run. Over the years planter fasciitis in my left foot means no more running or basketball. Good thing cycling and skiing don't bother my feet!

On another note, I am out of town for the next week for work, so no riding either! (I used to run when I was away, but not anymore. I wish swimming appealed to me.)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

beastmaster said:


> I used to love to run. Over the years planter fasciitis in my left foot means no more running or basketball. Good thing cycling and skiing don't bother my feet!
> 
> On another note, I am out of town for the next week for work, so no riding either! (I used to run when I was away, but not anymore. I wish swimming appealed to me.)


My sister and her husband are avid runners. I always ask them who they are running from.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> My sister and her husband are avid runners. I always ask them who they are running from.


Haha!!


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

A part of me would love to be a runner, but I've always had foot problems and can't take more than a few steps running without foot pain. I'll stick with my foot-pain-free mountain biking for the time being.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Hawg said:


> I rode a section of the Backbone Trail today. Got in 13-14 miles. Biffed nicely along the way, watch for it in the video.
> 
> Backbone Trail 9-4-2016 Video - Pinkbike


Was wondering why you didn't take the left line  next time 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Had a great ride this afternoon/evening. Super technical, had lots of fun monster-trucking every rock we could find. Makes me want to forget about racing and just do more slower-paced exploring and general trail riding.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Equinox! Yeah, Summer is over!
I got out for a ride this evening. The rain held off, great way to start another season


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yup, did ride today and gave the trails some tlc...

wood ant creek bridge finished









mushrooms are out...









finished the ride with some rc hooning


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes I did 
Local track near my home...









Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

yeah. definitely glad that summer is over! Can't wait to be rolling through the beautiful midwest colors! And even better...SNOW! Though they are predicting that we are going to get a typical Ohio winter: 45 degrees and muddy the whole time...might have to travel north to Michigan to get the snow


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

And it's Friday!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a fun ride in local trail this evening. Weather was awesome


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a fun ride in local trail this evening. Weather was awesome
> 
> View attachment 1096115
> 
> ...











jah


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Nope... did a 10km run Thursday - which for whatever reason really taxed my quads  Then to compound things, yesterday I did a Cross Fit class and it was all legs. Today... walking really sux >.<
Had to pull out of an organized ride. More roller+stretching tonight o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nope, I did trailwork, as it was National Public Lands Day today.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I would've done trail work ^^ 

But, I'm having trouble just getting on/off the toilet >.<

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jayem, awesome photos.
You have spent a nice day.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful pics Jayem! Great turn out to help support the the trails

I feel your pain targnik  Today is my run day followed by a ride.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

No riding for me for 4 to 6 weeks...maybe even 8.
I'll see what the doc says on the 6th of october.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Barman1 said:


> No riding for me for 4 to 6 weeks...maybe even 8.
> I'll see what the doc says on the 6th of october.


That sucks  Sending healing vibes


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

View shots from some recent rides. Sorry if any are reposted pics.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Recent biker, recent user... been riding my new (used) bike for almost a month now, pretty much every day and loving it!
I'm 41 and was a tad worried about my physical condition after being a stay-at-home-dad for the past three years, but I'm able to do 40+kms in under 2 hours (which I believe is acceptable?)... anyway, I ride everyday to and from work - around 8kms each way - and I try to ride every day of the weekend; in fact, I have a seat for my daughter and I try to ride with her - other than the daily daycare drop-off & pick-up - on the weekends and we are about to leave for a ride down to the beach, in case anyone wants to join...


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yesterday at the border 20 miles.

A little mud.












































A little food. 








A little beer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Took a drive over to Central Washington for a ride yesterday. Trails will still be open for a while, but definitely seeing lots of fall colors. No snow on the peaks yet though. 18+ miles and 2,100 ft climbing. Awesome day with an awesome group to ride with. Doesn't get better.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

***** 8 to NY Creek*

Nice weather, all the way to NY Creek and then a Farmer's Market Tamale.


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

On dirt @ 0715. Great ride. Ended with brunch of biscuits and gravy.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

10.5 miles of very tough, often very steep riding (or hiking). Several instances where I had to throw the bike over my shoulder while trying to do a bit of scrambling up the top portion of the mountain. Needless to say I should've done a bit of research about the trail.

I'll definitely head back there to ride that area again, but will look for a path that's a little bit more rideable.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

24 miles today. Not my favorite trail but my friends pointed out that it's going to close for deer season soon and it'll be one less place to ride.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Now that summer's over, back to 3 mile before work morning runs and weekend MTB rides. Yesterday 23 miles on the ODT Adv route.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

11km run (ss joined me on the trail) this morning









Late afternoon ride: spotted the first smashed pumpkin of the season


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

No, worked 13 hours


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No ride but I installed a 10 speed cassette on a 9 speed hub.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

HTR4EVR said:


> No ride but I installed a 10 speed cassette on a 9 speed hub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you installed a 10spd shifter too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Hope you installed a 10spd shifter too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes, the complete package.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ride to adventure park this morning...

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No ride today. Hope to go for a spin tomorrow


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't wait for Friday, taking the day off 😊


----------



## Giodog2000 (Jun 6, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> Can't wait for Friday, taking the day off 😊


Lucky you. I'm in Florida right now on a 2 weeks vacation and retuning home Oct 4th so I can't ride til then but guess where I'll be Oct 5th.....Can't wait either ;-)


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Giodog2000 said:


> Lucky you. I'm in Florida right now on a 2 weeks vacation and retuning home Oct 4th so I can't ride til then but guess where I'll be Oct 5th.....Can't wait either ;-)


I hear ya have not been able to ride in 10 days, next week I start training a class so maybe once a week for the next 4 weeks.


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

I got out for a few miles of singletrack yesterday. I'm finally starting to get back into the groove after spending way too little time on the trails for a while.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

You betcha. 23 miles
Good day


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Folsom ROdeoCross*

15miles. Road down to the Folsom RodeoCross to cheer on TeamTailgater.

























Handing out free beer for racers.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ It looks like a good time was had by all


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

8 miles of exploring around the home trails today.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ It looks like a good time was had by all


Yep, free beer for RodeoCross racers, that's all the cups you see littering the ground...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Around the city limits*

Ten kilometers riverside fast and funny


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Angry clouds this morning, but only got a few sprinkles out of them.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

This is my favorite time of the year to ride! Cool temps, colors are popping, no one on the trails mid-week. Good stuff!
(I stopped twice. No stopping on the ride up because of the mountain lion sightings; one photo at the top turnaround and one photo on the way down for a helmet adjustment. 28 miles with about 4,000 vertical.)


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

awesome fall colors beastmaster!...

yup, did ride today and yesterday... there was a tree fall across the trail today.









the ride slowed. something had to be done...

sharpen the axe!









zap!!









and picked some mushrooms for eats...


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Fall road ride.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Almost 13 miles straddling sunset.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep ^^ Was a rocky, gnar fest o_0 good times

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

TGIF... Hope to get out for a spin this evening


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

Out of curiosity, which trails did you ride? I've wanted to check out Pawtuckaway for some time now, and haven't made it up there yet.

Cheers.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Just got done with a nice morning ride, tonight will be the first night being part of a pool league, should be fun!


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Had a tough time getting out today... temperature is starting to drop so the urge to stay inside and be nice and warm was tempting. Ended up putting on some long sleeves and heading out to the trails for a great ride. Puppy is sleeping soundly now too.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Sooo windy, but another complete week...


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I did my 29th ride of the month this morning.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

someoldfart said:


> I did my 29th ride of the month this morning.


I just commute daily (some groceries or errands) and only 'ride' - for pleasure - on weekends...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

patski said:


> Yep, free beer for RodeoCross racers, that's all the cups you see littering the ground...


Free Beer! Wow you guys know how to host an event!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep, ten miles and two thousand feet of climbing


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> Free Beer! Wow you guys know how to host an event!


FOLSOM RODEOCROSS RETURNS TO LIVEN UP WEDNESDAY NIGHTS IN NORCAL


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

No ride, but ran a 5k on base for Sports Day.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Not even close. My kid has been hospitalized. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

BADDANDY said:


> No ride, but ran a 5k on base for Sports Day.


Last day of burning use or lose. The goal was to ride, my little guy pissing out of his bottom kept that from happening


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep ^^










Didn't get to sample all the trails...

My riding buddie is beginner/intermediate level...

We did try some carrot cake o_0 which he states he'll never eat again 

The Black trails have some massive jumps e.g. 30+ft gaps 

The Blue trails have some medium sized stuff that I'm into...

We did get lost/sidetracked & didn't hit as many trails as I would have liked 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

HTR4EVR said:


> Not even close. My kid has been hospitalized.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prayers it's nothing serious.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

A spot to rest.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yup did ride today and hit up the turkey dinner market.

representing...

View attachment 1097302


tested the new whip.

View attachment 1097303


found mushrooms placed in trees by squirrels cunningly and giant mushrooms

View attachment 1097304


View attachment 1097305


must say i like the new fork and frame. also the derby 29er wheel am built on sram (110mm front 15mm) hubs, dt db 14g spokes, brass nipples...

View attachment 1097308


picked up so vegs from the local organic community farm (on part of the trail)

View attachment 1097309


View attachment 1097310


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Road from Lake Hodges Country Store to Green Flash Brewery, basically a SDMBA Archipelago Lite Version. 27.6 miles, 2154' and lots of fun with good friends.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode with 7 year old today ^^I was pulling some drops from wooden boardwalks etc. Catching air where possible, 7 year old was practising his wheelies.

7 year old was pumped and having fun & I'm like 'perfect time to practise my Manuals...' 

Finally got one that went further than a few feet...

Next one, I looped out (riding flats w/ pins) scraped up my elbow & even managed to scrape my left but cheek!!

7 year old had the right idea though 'Dad, you just need to practise your Manuals more...'

Note to self - remember rear brake as safety net when Manualing o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Hello from Italy*

last day with the XTC


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Maurizio said:


> last day with the XTC


What's next?


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Rode the Swami's Social Ride with the wife, 30 miles of road. It was fun and talked with a fellow mountain biker about the Half Belgium Waffle Ride, Google it. May try that next year.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Also rode road with friends -- in the Hill Country of central Texas. Garmin sez we did 1,580' of cumulative climbing in ~ 20 miles. It was on the hot side, because this is Texas and we are nowhere near fall yet. 

Gorgeous country side on little traveled paved ranch roads. Then ate BBQ.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Didn't ride yesterday and I thought I couldn't today... but I did 

View attachment 1097438


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Quick ride in the rain today with the puppy. Main bike is out of commission so had to whip out the 26er for the day. Tried to remove the bottom bracket of my 29er but ended up mangling it pretty good, so had to order a new one. Looks like it's time for some good ol' nostalgia on the hardtail until the replacement part comes in.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I rolled the fatty with the munchkins in tow, it was short but high-value!


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

Got a ride in right before the rain started yesterday. I got to introduce a friend to singletrack as well, she'd only ridden road and rail trails and such previously.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Just stuck with fire roads today. Did my local haunt, Verdugo Mountain via Hostetter (La Tuna Canyon). 

Watched a few planes land and take off from Burbank Airport and enjoyed cooler, perfect 67 degree weather.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Despite rain squalls all weekend, I did morning runs on Saturday (15km) and Sunday (8km) and evening rides = fantastic weekend.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

19 miles (two laps) of pure twisty xc single track for this old man.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep, a quickie with just under 20 miles with almost 3,000 vert. Pure bliss at this time of the year! Awesome color out there in Northern New Mexico!!


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah yes. Usually when I hear "Let it go" it is referring to something that is bothering me. Today I said "let it go" meaning fly down this hill. An hour pre work ride, two large bottles of water, and soaked with sweat. Doesn't get much better does it?









This year I completely forgot to eat poached eggs and salad all weekend to get my blood pressure down below 140 for the DOT physical. I think I ate at McDonalds-my bp was 110 this year. It was 130 ten years ago-156 two years ago.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Had a short ride before work today around noon. 5.75 miles, 1:28:38, which sounds like a lot of time for such a short distance but the trails are pretty technical double and single track with a few hike-a-bike sections thrown in for good measure. Plus I stopped a few times to clean debris from the trails. Nothing worse than a small limb jumping up and snapping a derailleur. Short but sweet.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

7:00 am stealth run before work on Fromme. Took a couple of friends down Ladies Only for their first time. The lady killed it!


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Rode today too. I would ride everyday if I could. I envy you commuters but I have a 104 mile round trip. So when I can ride I try to make the most of it. And my local trails are pretty damn tough. And I'm 54. So there lol. I feel better. Keep shredding. That's for you cycleicious.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Yes, first night ride of the season*


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I got out for a spin... wow it got dark quickly. Glad I had my blinky lights for the ride home. Tomorrow I'll need to have my helmet light as well (another sign of fall  )


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

San Tans?


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

29er4ever said:


> A spot to rest.
> View attachment 1097286


San Tans?


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Yesterday...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Our yearly school field trip to Angel Island.





























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Haven't been able to ride for two weeks and the doc said two more weeks to go when I saw him today.
But he said the trainer would be okay.
Stand by for some extremely exciting ride reports from my living room...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I joined Chris for a spin after my crossfit class. He spent the evening digging in the dirt. I checked out his work and took a few pics on the way home... temps were incredibly mild (24c)


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

and hooned! rc style...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

blue jays won... new ride is dialed today...


----------



## OffTheTop (Sep 20, 2015)

Did 16 miles today, the first 6 were entirely uphill and I never thought I would ever be able to do such a climb. I about died when I saw that I had just done a 1,350 ft climb!

Also set a PR on an uphill section that used to nearly kill me. Of course, I was in the bottom 1% in timing which made me laugh, but I made it! Besides, most of the fastest times were probably on road bikes. My 6Fattie is a bit of a slog but fun.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We both took the day off making it an extra long weekend (Thanksgiving). It was a great day for goofing off!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> We both took the day off making it an extra long weekend (Thanksgiving). It was a great day for goofing off!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Two short rides Friday, one on the trails rockin it old school on my rigid 26er, and the second on the gravel roads on the Wheeler Wildlife Refuge next to the Tennessee River on my gravel bike.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

About 6 miles of gravel double track, hauling the toddlers in a trailer. Between me, the Fatgoose, the trailer and the kids it's locomoting ~400# so not a bad workout!


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

3°C here with heavy precipitation. Close to being snow. The only people I saw outside today had dogs. Time to set up the trainer.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

after fueling up,









went for a ride today...

















mushrooms and cats









geese heading south









awesome sauce


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

cycljunkie said:


> San Tans?


Not quite...Usery just a little before you leave the park boundaries heading around Pass Mountain.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Catching some Fall colors today:


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

reposted with quote


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

I feel for you. I've been off the bike for almost 10 weeks and have 5 more to go.
The doc did let me get back on the trainer 3 weeks ago.
Life kinda sucks when you can't do fun stuff.



Barman1 said:


> Haven't been able to ride for two weeks and the doc said two more weeks to go when I saw him today.
> But he said the trainer would be okay.
> Stand by for some extremely exciting ride reports from my living room...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Today & yesterday... out of town trails ^^ berms, roots, rocks, bit of mud (mid Spring here, quite a bit of rain). 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

notso said:


> I feel for you. I've been off the bike for almost 10 weeks and have 5 more to go.
> The doc did let me get back on the trainer 3 weeks ago.
> Life kinda sucks when you can't do fun stuff.


Seriously.
It's going to be a perfect fall day here and while I've been laid up I totally rebuilt my daily rider and I get to look at it in the garage.
Today I'm picking apples...sorta fun with the right company.
I've got a week and a half to go.
Good luck with your recovery as well!


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I had this sign to greet me when I parked my bus to spend the next 9 hours sitting in a parking lot of an intermediate school!


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

MoCo Epic. Chose the 40mi option this year. Also, 25mi, 55mi, 75mi, and kids' rides.


----------



## mtntrail (Jul 27, 2008)

Rode some trails in the Colorado high country before winter comes.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a good ride today. Temperature was a little cooler than yesterday and roots and rocks were a little slippery which made this technical trail network a little more challenging than usual


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice ride today, hit the trails and when I got home I grabbed the road bike for a quick ride with my little one in the trailer


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode today and Saturday. On Saturday I managed to damage my derailleur and rear wheel. Fall has arrived quickly, and it seems that winter is right around the corner. I need to get some more riding in quickly.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

9.2 miles. Hard to go up and fun to go down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We rode today. Chris had his mushroom finding goggles on... and spotted an amazing 'shroom which he later cooked for our Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Rode today. Getting cooler here, low 80's. That may sound high but humidity is so low I barely broke a sweat. Leaves are really falling on the trails here in North Alabama and all the pine needles combine to make the trails slippery. My tires bite well in dirt but not so well in pine needles. Found that out the hard way. Trails are so dry so it's almost hard to get a bite in the dirt too. I'd like to pick shrooms but don't know good from bad. I'd rather not have my obituary posted here.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Today is my 5th day in a row riding. We explored some local trails. Temps are a little cooler but it was all good


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Every second or third day, I do a 19.6km loop. One of my non-biking friends commented "You always do a 19.6 km loop, never 20!" Today I did a 20km loop and wrote on facebook (where I track my distances; it's just a way to keep motivated and post pics since people like to see them) "20km on the bike tonight; I went exactly 200 meters up past Flamingo Flats before finishing off my usual loop!"

He commented, "LOL ... no 19.6 KMs"

Mission accomplished.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> We rode today. Chris had his mushroom finding goggles on... and spotted an amazing 'shroom which he later cooked for our Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> View attachment 1099286
> 
> ...


Wow that's some crazy shroom. I'd be afraid of picking a poisoned one and croak. I see Chris is sporting last years Birthday gift [jersey] from you.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wow that's some crazy shroom. I'd be afraid of picking a poisoned one and croak. I see Chris is sporting last years Birthday gift [jersey] from you.


We had some recent fall rain so many different types the mushrooms are popping up. Those 'shrooms in the pic are fairly easy to identify (there aren't many poisonous lookalikes).

Chris loves his jersey... works perfectly for him in the cooler weather.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> We had some recent fall rain so many different types the mushrooms are popping up.


First rain since May on the way Friday, kind of dusty still around the Auburn canals last night. 13 miles 2200 ft of climbing/descending...

























Needs some trimming too... ouch.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did a short 7 miles on my local trail, been working my butt off so it was nice to get out.



























And the BUMMER of the day @#@#%! Scratched my frame with the new rack! Can I fix this? Not even a battle scar 😩


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

No, still six days a week at work until October 25th, but hopefully my new Cannondale Slate 105 should ship on the 22nd so I can get some miles in while the snow flies. It was 16 degrees this morning as I scraped ice off my windows before heading to work and snow the day before. But it was 53 and sunny this afternoon. Gotta love Yellowstone weather. Oh well I am getting used to it after having being here for a year. I sure miss the warm falls and winters of Denver though. But alas, duty calls.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Chris did trail work this evening and I joined him afterwards for a spin. Temperature is dropping ... we might get a frost tonight


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Emd9*



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What's next?


EMD9 frameset


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

11 miles today. Almost gave in and decided to stay inside, but glad I ventured out.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Got a ride in today.
Doc told me next week but the weather is just too nice this time of the year.
Took it a little easy. 
My fresh top to bottom rebuild on the Superlight 29. Working perfectly.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Only 22 miles but all off it in this.










And this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No ride today... planning to ride tomorrow and Sunday. 
Will be watching the evening sky for the supermoon this weekend


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> No ride today... planning to ride tomorrow and Sunday.
> Will be watching the evening sky for the supermoon this weekend


i rode, that day


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

great ride today, the trail gnomes where busy...









today is the anniversary date (oct 15, 2016) the humber river took lives.









the trail was in good shape.

















the humber river was calm.









the new bike is working well


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Another 20+ miles but today it was here



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rode last night for 7.5 miles and today for 11.5 miles in the rugged Arizona desert with a fellow eMpTyBeeR member. Its freakin' HOT here!:madman:


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Our first tacky trail ride of the season, today. Caught this rainbow in between cells in the drizzly weather here at Montana de Oro State Park ascending the Oats Peak Trail.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

What a wonderful day in MN! 70F and beautiful colors for the eye and open trail in front of me. Nothing as grandiose as a desert plateau, but lots of fall colors. A well deserved and mostly well ridden ride.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Riding by a rare crested saguaro








An nearby is an even rarer segmented saguaro


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

yes! Rode and did trail work along the Humber River with singlesprocket (Chris) and pucker factor (Mike). Nice and mild

Spotted a great blue heron


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yep, was in the teens to the thirties or so. Good ride. So nice to just be able to ride when you have the right gear for the conditions


----------



## TOPFLiTE1994 (Oct 16, 2016)

Yep, I rode today


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yepper, putting in a few miles this weekend. The cooler days are nice.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It rained all night and stopped by mid morning. Local trails were too wet so I ran 11.8 km


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Storm in our area the last couple days. Lots of trees down, so I rode a ways and then cut up a tree that was across the trail. Saw work is fun work.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Got in another quick 4+ mile ride today before leaving the AZ desert. Here is a short compilation video of the rides we did this weekend.

Havasufest 2016 Video - Pinkbike


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

South Boundary Trail FS #164 today!

We parked at Divisadero Trail head, rode the road up to Valle Escondido (11 miles in the super cold!) , then up Valle Escondido to FS #70 (about 4 miles), then to the top of Valle Escondido (FS Trail #70 about 4 miles) to the furthest east end of the South Boundary, then all the way across the SBT to Divisadero Trail (about 22 miles) and down to the car (about 4 miles). All total, it was a superb 45 mile day in 4 hours 20 min.

https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/4073073/south-boundary-trail-164


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Got like 13 miles in today , wore out my friends trail dog


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Rode both 15 and 16 of October. Dang, both gorgeous, sunny, golden fall days! 

17 miles on Saturday and only 13 on Sunday as my riding partner was struggling with a cold. I really wanted to do 20 miles yesterday, but cut it short as he didn't know the trails to get home. 

Deer season starts today, so I'm only riding Sundays now with hunter orange on my back. I'm not really keen on the Sunday's now as I'm sure there are poachers, too. 

I ride to relax and I find it a bit hard to decompress when I'm worried about an arrow through the brisket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I haven't ridden in 6 weeks...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ uh oh....do diciplinary actions need to be taken?


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

orvil said:


> Had a short ride before work today around noon. 5.75 miles, 1:28:38, which sounds like a lot of time for such a short distance but the trails are pretty technical double and single track with a few hike-a-bike sections thrown in.


Had another quick pre work ride today. I rode three and a half miles(3.66)in forty five minutes today, and I was taking it easy. I believe that comes close to 5 mph, first time that I have ever done that. I picked the nicest easiest trails I could think of. Lot of fire roads(they really aren't fire roads though, just old roads) some single track with very sharp turns.

I have a one mile trail I built around my house with four hard hills, I can do it in ten minutes. The last time I went to the State Forest I rode in three quarters of a mile and turned around and rode back out-took me an hour. Lot of hike a bike even down hill. I am not afraid to ride over the rocks, it is the rocks I am going to land on that frighten me.



AshevilleMTB said:


> I haven't ridden in 6 weeks...


?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ uh oh....do diciplinary actions need to be taken?


Yeah, are moderators allowed to take that much time off? Aren't you worried you are out of touch Mr Fife?

Unless you are injured of course, could happen to anyone if you don't land those sweet jumps just right...


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

A ride to my local lake. So peaceful over the weekend.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ uh oh....do diciplinary actions need to be taken?





dbhammercycle said:


> Yeah, are moderators allowed to take that much time off? Aren't you worried you are out of touch Mr Fife?
> 
> Unless you are injured of course, could happen to anyone if you don't land those sweet jumps just right...


Might get away with a warning maybe? Bones are intact. Just been super busy.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

AshevilleMTB said:


> Might get away with a warning maybe? Bones are intact. Just been super busy.


OK, but just this once ;p

I get it though... family, work, chores and maintenance. It all requires time and that's becoming the most precious thing of all.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I rode 286 yesterday, and discovered some new additions... one was Misfit Mtn. Of course, the pic doesn't do it justice but this was one longish steep biatch of a hill. I didn't bother trying to go up it, but did go down ... - coming off of it lines you up for a new gap jump over a creek. It's in my wheelhouse but didn't chance it as I didn't want to possibly be in the hospital on my 50th bday today! Overall, I killed the trail, energy was high, and I seemed to float over all the roots and rocks.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Not yet but the lights are charging up for an epic night ride. 7th/Expresso here we come!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

woodchips said:


> I rode 286 yesterday, and discovered some new additions... one was Misfit Mtn. Of course, the pic doesn't do it justice but this was one longish steep biatch of a hill. I didn't bother trying to go up it, but did go down ... - coming off of it lines you up for a new gap jump over a creek. It's in my wheelhouse but didn't chance it as I didn't want to possibly be in the hospital on my 50th bday today! Overall, I killed the trail, energy was high, and I seemed to float over all the roots and rocks.
> 
> View attachment 1100611


Nice! Happy Birthday and good to see you got out on it. My birthday is tomorrow but I'll be working.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> View attachment 1100305
> 
> 
> South Boundary Trail FS #164 today!
> ...


So what I didn't say about this particular ride was what occurred at the very end. The last 3 or 4 miles (Divisadero Trail) is super chunky, filled with huge rolling baby heads, and really big drops galore. So I left my Rockshox Reverb Stealth post down for last bit. Directly upon reaching the parking lot where we left the car my dropper post exploded! All of the mineral oil went into the seat tube. Lucky it didn't happen along the way! Whew, that would have made for a very different ride!


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice! Happy Birthday and good to see you got out on it. My birthday is tomorrow but I'll be working.


Thanks, DJ, and happy f*n bday dude!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> My birthday is tomorrow but I'll be working.


Happy BD! Go out and buy yourself some new yoga pants!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> Happy BD! Go out and buy yourself some new yoga pants!


LOL. Yoga pants, is there anyone that shouldn't be wearing them?

Short answer is yes, it's a privilege not a right and leggings aren't pants...


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

So I shouldn't wear leggings and an oversized Tweety Bird sweater?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Peanuts characters and Ugg boots that have no arch support... please.

Oh, I forgot, and a backpack that's bigger than you are.


----------



## VT1 (Jul 2, 2015)

9.5 miles after work. I love finally having a trail that's not an hour away from the house!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, about 7 miles worth of local park laps and some steeeep fire road ascending.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

woodchips said:


> Thanks, DJ, and happy f*n bday dude!


Thanks brother.



Cleared2land said:


> Happy BD! Go out and buy yourself some new yoga pants!


Thanks, and I got this message a bit late. But there's still some time, maybe thats what I'll do. I would like to report that Yoga pant season is in full swing in my area and tis still all the rage this year. 



dbhammercycle said:


> LOL. Yoga pants, is there anyone that shouldn't be wearing them?
> 
> Short answer is yes, it's a privilege not a right and leggings aren't pants...


LOL


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did not ride today but I wore my yoga pants and had a great crossfit workout. I'm a fan of lululemons and D.J. Both are "sweat resistant", anti-stink, and look fantastic  ^ Happy Birthday D.J. <3


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> I did not ride today but I wore my yoga pants and had a great crossfit workout. I'm a fan of lululemons and D.J. Both are "sweat resistant", anti-stink, and look fantastic  ^ Happy Birthday D.J. <3


I love Lulu shirts and tank tops. Who is D.J.? DJ makes workout clothes. Oh, I'm confused.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I love Lulu shirts and tank tops. Who is D.J.? DJ makes workout clothes. Oh, I'm confused.


Here you go, here's our birthday boy!

Happy birthday DJ, from a fellow Libra (not that I believe in that crap).


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh, happy B-day DJ! I hope you had a great one. I'm also a Libra.

Oh hey, when you gonna build that frame up? And how would you build it up, like what parts?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Here you go, here's our birthday boy!
> 
> Happy birthday DJ, from a fellow Libra (not that I believe in that crap).


Thanks, and you've proven the world to be round with that photoshop masterpiece rotating it's way out of the OC.



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh, happy B-day DJ! I hope you had a great one. I'm also a Libra.
> 
> Oh hey, when you gonna build that frame up? And how would you build it up, like what parts?


Thanks, I'm sure I'll be getting that frame build done over some of the upcoming cold months. The parts will be just a swap out from my other frame.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

No, not yet, but I did get a little under 7 miles in yesterday after work.

Been cleaning up the Yelli, got rid of the front mech and loving 1X!










DJ, I truly hope you use my birthday present. It's going to get cold soon and even colder once the time changes. I know you have it in you!


----------



## Ozcruiser3000 (Oct 12, 2016)

Rode 2.5 blocks to supermarket on my '02 Diamondback Sorrento 26" total champ of a bike.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thanks, and you've proven the world to be round...


You do realize there's a heated debate over whether that's actually true?...


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thanks, and you've proven the world to be round...


You do realize there's a heated debate over whether that's actually true?... 😉


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Flugelbinder said:


> You do realize there's a heated debate over whether that's actually true?...





Flugelbinder said:


> You do realize there's a heated debate over whether that's actually true?... 


If I didn't I do now after being told twice.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> If I didn't I do now after being told twice.


Flugelbinder was just proving that their are parallel universes.

Flugelbinder was just proving that their are parallel universes.

or an echo in here?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Folsom ROdeoCross*

Again went down to Folsom Rodeocross, not so much beer this week but someone was handing out shots of Tekillya to the racers. It was also 3rd Wed of the month so the Food Trucks were there, good time was had by all. 26mi 1350 verts....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^let the good times roll!

Raining all day.. too yuck to ride


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yup, did not ride, lots of rain. was sad, took the abarth...

on the plus side my 1:10 scale motor came in.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

singlesprocket said:


> yup, did not ride, lots of rain. was sad, took the abarth...
> 
> on the plus side my 1:10 scale motor came in.
> 
> View attachment 1101112


Not for an eBike right?

Joking, I know you're into models and miniatures.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Finally stopped raining! Did a 5km run this morning and plan to do a ride later in the day!


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Still raining here.
Another trainer day apparently.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

singlesprocket said:


> on the plus side my 1:10 scale motor came in.


Got me a couple of brushless motors too...


----------



## Slashcrazy (Apr 17, 2016)

singlesprocket said:


> yup, did not ride, lots of rain. was sad, took the abarth...
> 
> on the plus side my 1:10 scale motor came in.
> 
> View attachment 1101112


You will love that motor ESC combo.

I rode 7 miles today it was a great ride, finally not so hot outside!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm gonna have to ask you boys to take that electric stuff on over to the eBike Thread. 

I've been triggered.

:ihih:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I'm gonna have to ask you boys to take that electric stuff on over to the eBike Thread.
> 
> I've been triggered.
> 
> :ihih:


Do you need a cattle prod up your Baja?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yesterday, we got this much snow:













So last night, we rode to the breweries and did a "tour", making sure our fatbikes were working for winter.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Jayem said:


> Yesterday, we got this much snow:
> View attachment 1101384
> View attachment 1101385
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the snow, this year


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep 7 miles in 90+ weather..but too much snow above this post..here is some sunshine


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We hit local trails late this afternoon.

Shadows are long








'Sprocket leading the way








Over skinny bridges








Under trees








Making apple sauce








Great ride


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Stay warm friends! It's only beginning to cool down in Texas. 

That's making the miles a little easier.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^We feel that nip in the air now so we are adding the clothing layers but it's perfect when you are dressed just right. Trails are better when the weeds die.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice Bike!

Need a backpack for Rocket, Sprocket & Rocket!



cyclelicious said:


> 'Sprocket leading the way
> View attachment 1101413


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Some trails in the "reverse" direction make them more intense and interesting. Today was one of those...

https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/6568630/saddleback-trail-232


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ Stay warm friends! It's only beginning to cool down in Texas.
> 
> That's making the miles a little easier.


That's what's so awesome about this thread. All different weather conditions and all different terrain shared from around the world. Just a few posts up we've got Jayem in a foot of snow already and a post below that JCD46 in 90 degree temps. Then right fellow that we've got Judy and Chris in cold wet conditions which is kinda in between the other two. I did a short 6 miler this morning in perfect 60 degree fall dead still temps.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice ride this morning before it started to rain. we need rain!

https://www.strava.com/activities/753943478


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good points D.j. I really like this thread too... it brings the cycling community together... it's a small world


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sunday is funday  We did a local ride. Although we ride in this area a lot (because it's so close to home) we see so many neat things... every ride


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LOL ^
Is that a mushroom with the glasses?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rode out and about an old WWII missile silo this morning. Got in 8+ miles of mixed fire road and ST.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

A visit to a favorite spot. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LOL ^
> Is that a mushroom with the glasses?


Yes it's an overripe puffball...Oakleys for scale


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Yes it's an overripe puffball...Oakleys for scale


I'd say more like a puff ball on steroids. I haven't seen big shrooms like what you guys see since I was a kid in upstate N.Y. / Adirondack region.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Hawg said:


> Rode out and about an old WWII missile silo this morning. Got in 8+ miles of mixed fire road and ST.


A WWII missile silo? Is that like a civil war airfield?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'd say more like a puff ball on steroids. I haven't seen big shrooms like what you guys see since I was a kid in upstate N.Y. / Adirondack region.


Back in August we had some pretty impressive shrooms on our ride:



















And then there was this one, which I named "old man's *ss-cheeks"


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Jayem said:


> A WWII missile silo? Is that like a civil war airfield?


:lol: Yes, that needed to be said.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Jayem said:


> A WWII missile silo? Is that like a civil war airfield?


Oops, I was mistaken. It is one of many self defense launch sites used during the Cold War. Sadly, the way things are going, we may need to reactivate them again.

Parks | LAMountains.com


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

the history behind the CA Nike bases is pretty cool. There were quite a few in SoCal that formed a formidable air defense. As a kid of the 60's growing up in the absolute north Orange County at the LA County line, we had one on the hill top in Brea, CA. I lived in the hills of La Habra/La Habra Heights and from several vantage points in my secluded 'hood, could see the base at the top of the hill in the distance with it's large radar dish rotating and sweeping the skies. It was always a bit of a reminder and made you think "what if?" When I was just a little dude, I didn't get to go on the outing but my Dad and 2 older brothers somehow ended up at the small base's gate. I think they were returning from a Boy Scouts function in that area so the Air Force guy had a soft spot for my bros. They were only manned by a couple-a-few personal and the one they met at the gate let them in for a quick tour. They ended up actually getting to see the missiles in their subterranean bays. I remember my dad always mentioning how the dude got an "ass-chewing" when they were on their way out! 

When I hit 7th or 8th grade, the bases had been decommissioned by then. I'll never forget the kid, he was a total doofus misfit, but Jerry Rich came up missing one day. Turns out he snuck up to the old base that was still well secured and occasionally patrolled and he made his way into a silo and got locked in somehow. I think somebody he was with previously fessed up to where they were and they got him out but he spent a whole night alone in there. We seldom let him forget that incident for quite a long time. 

Remnants to that base are still scattered up on that hill but it has neighborhoods built right up close, now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jayem said:


> Back in August we had some pretty impressive shrooms on our ride:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shroom shots. That last one is a hoot. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

About 6 miles worth of smooth, rolling ST velcro this evening.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> About 6 miles worth of smooth, rolling ST velcro this evening.


Rolling ST sounds like fun. I wish we had more of it here. Everything's either up or down here.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Went to meet friends for a group ride. When I got there I realized I had forgot my gear bag, no helmet nor shoes. So headed home grabbed my gear and did a 15 mile solo ride.

https://www.relive.cc/view/756089625










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Went to meet friends for a group ride. When I got there I realized I had forgot my gear bag, no helmet nor shoes. So headed home grabbed my gear and did a 15 mile solo ride.
> 
> https://www.relive.cc/view/756089625
> 
> ...


Is that ^ Lake Hodges? That fence looks very familiar.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that ^ Lake Hodges? That fence looks very familiar.


Yes it is Hodges, top of Rock Pile Loop. You can see the lake in the ReLive link i posted also.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Yes it is Hodges, top of Rock Pile Loop. You can see the lake in the ReLive link i posted also.


Ahhh I've still got it.  BTW I didn't open that link prior to my call out.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Did the Main Divide trail here in So-Cal this morning and got in 22 miles and 4500' of elevation gain. It was a good workout for an old guy ;-)


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Yep


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Negative! Work has been BUSY!! - Doing the Performance breast cancer ride on Saturday though.


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

Pre ride oatmeal breakfast.... this was from the right turn out of my driveway :thumbsup:


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

mtbmatty said:


> Pre ride oatmeal breakfast.... this was from the right turn out of my driveway :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1102243


What a drag. Hope you had a good ride out there.


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

Slowhead said:


> What a drag. Hope you had a good ride out there.


 Thanks, I laughed and finished what was in the mug and scooped the "spill" back into the mug. Good thing I frequent Dunkin' Donuts; so I had a pile of napkins in the glove box to wipe out the cup holder.

Had a great ride, and a great day off. Don't sweat the small **** right


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Negative! Work has been BUSY!! - Doing the Performance breast cancer ride on Saturday though.


Have fun on your ride!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Yep again. 2 days in a row. It's raining now and I squeeked a 12 miler in and was headed back just as it opened up not 10 minutes after I took this pic from the top. Top of the hills of Irish Hills Preserve in south San Luis Obispo looking due south at the Pacific with Point Sal and even Pt. Arguello off in the far distance.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

sadly i did not ride today... the weather was a drump...









though it will all freeze...









from the first aid box this year









made from local ingredients from the humber watershed...

https://torontodistillery.ca/products/first-barrels-straight-canadian-whisky


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Snow on the ground this morning and rained during the day, but the temps will warm up this weekend. Looking forward to caturday and funday rides!


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes I made it out on the same route I did Tuesday night but on a different bike, so semi different trails. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Have fun on your ride!


Thanks cyclelicious...pics to come, my first charity ride.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Still hitting 80° in Sedona


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Yes I made it out on the same route I did Tuesday night but on a different bike, so semi different trails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But same familiar to me fence.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

29er4ever said:


> Still hitting 80° in Sedona
> View attachment 1102283
> 
> 
> ...


You really need to go into making post cards of the amazing photos you always post up.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Chris, nice first aid box.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Planned on a ride today as I need to do some stuff at home later in the day. Sadly, no ride as it rained all night and is raining now.

Oh, well. Plan to ride both days on the weekend sporting my hunter orange vest. I don't any deer hunters to think I'm their ungulate.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> But same familiar to me fence.


Thought you might appreciate that pic DJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

1 mile to sell a helmet I had on CL to a cute blonde 😊 ...even 1 mile brings a smile on.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Deleted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapata


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Deleted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapata


I read it though lol nah quick exchange


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, pics or it didn't happen! Preferably with the seatpost up.....oh forget it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Snow has melted... today we ride!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Snow has melted... today we ride!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

19.1 miles of asphalt..but my first group road ride, my first charity ride, and my longest road ride to date with 1200 ft of climbing. Nice way to start a Saturday.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Niner Demo day

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

3.5 miles today with the puppy. She loves riding with me, but lately has gotten a little too adventurous for my liking. Not sure what to do because she needs the exercise but I feel like I need to reel her back in a bit and relearn the basics (mostly recall).


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

12 miles of awesome Singletrack this afternoon, which I had all to myself for the most part. It's a ride that I do a lot; mostly on Wednesdays with a local MTG club. Today it was just me though, and I still had just as much as I usually do. The trails were a little muddy at points, but overall, it was a great ride, and an even greater Fall afternoon for it.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

About 10.5 miles today. Cold and damp and Deer season. Will ride 20ish tomorrow, hopefully without encountering poachers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Yup. I rode today. I started with my friend and his girlfriend. He's getting back into shape but still doesn't quite have the endurance yet, he's 10 yrs younger than me too. His girlfriend is a neebe and has a $100 Wally World bike. We started on the easy flat stuff for a while. But then they were ready to venture out onto the Dwelling Loop, an intermediate trail. My friend does know how to ride at least. His GF did pretty good considering what she's riding. But the trail has a 1/2 way loop to shorten it, so they took that. I did the full loop. Funny, after that point the rest of the loop gets easier I I ride it nonstop without the need for a rest. So after that I met up with them in the parking lot. They were leaving. I continued on to another trail, The Von Michaels, a nice intermediate/advanced flow trail. I did a total of 15 miles. I was tired after that. Hey, I'll be 62 in Dec.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Niner Demo day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there's that damn fence again. 

Nothing better than thrashing some demos.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> View attachment 1102518


lol yup that's how I feel!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> lol yup that's how I feel!


Did you two ride today?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> 19.1 miles of asphalt..but my first group road ride, my first charity ride, and my longest road ride to date with 1200 ft of climbing. Nice way to start a Saturday.


Congrats! That's a hell of a day... nice work !


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ hi DJ . We did a late afternoon ride. Temps were mild and the trails were tacky


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And there's that damn fence again.
> 
> Nothing better than thrashing some demos.


Yep same fence.

It was pretty fun to demo those bikes. I rode the fully rigid gravel bike first then got on the long travel Rip-9. Both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

No, raining out and saw a couple of bears. Waiting on my Slate to get here to do some gravel grinding


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Yep same fence.
> 
> It was pretty fun to demo those bikes. I rode the fully rigid gravel bike first then got on the long travel Rip-9. Both ends of the spectrum.


Favorite of the 3?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Congrats! That's a hell of a day... nice work !


Thanks cyclelicious always fun on 2 wheels. Nice pics as usual.👍


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> No, raining out and saw a couple of bears. Waiting on my Slate to get here to do some gravel grinding


Where and what kind of bears. Are bears a worry when you go riding?


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Favorite of the 3?


Hmmm, I can't say I have a favorite of the three. If I was going to add a bike to my current stable of bikes, which is a Fuel EX8, a rigid SS and a road bike, I would add the RLT as it is different and a blast to have out on the trails. To be able to get it through some techy areas that others have difficult on a FS mtn bike is a bit ego boosting and to fly up some grades is pretty cool also. I would not want it as my go to bike though so I wouldn't pick it if I had to replace my Fuel EX8, I would get it, and wish I had, to replace a road bike. If I had to replace the Fuel I would go with the Jet 9. The Rip 9 while it has more travel and climbed really well it felt a bit cramped in the cockpit. The Jet felt like a perfect fit for me, very similar to my Fuel's fit. The Jet and the Rip handled the trails equally well, I may not have challenged the Rip to its full potential but the type of riding I do I likely never would.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Where and what kind of bears. Are bears a worry when you go riding?


No speaky english, barking bears I'd bet. They've been sighted a lot, lately.

And, YES! I did ride today. Rain forecast tomorrow so it had to be done.

Hazard's Peak, Montana de Oro State Park. There's a Pacific ocean under that rolling fog.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ hi DJ . We did a late afternoon ride. Temps were mild and the trails were tacky
> 
> View attachment 1102594
> 
> ...


Glad to see you had a good time and the weather cooperated.



luvdabeach2001 said:


> Yep same fence.
> 
> It was pretty fun to demo those bikes. I rode the fully rigid gravel bike first then got on the long travel Rip-9. Both ends of the spectrum.


Waiting on your reviews of the 3. Niner is local to me and I missed their last demo day. Maybe next time.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Glad to see you had a good time and the weather cooperated.
> 
> Waiting on your reviews of the 3. Niner is local to me and I missed their last demo day. Maybe next time.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yum! ^


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Waiting on your reviews of the 3.


Check post #2347


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Where and what kind of bears. Are bears a worry when you go riding?


Grizzly, Yellowstone, yes


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Grizzly, Yellowstone, yes


Lol
That would be a concern.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Hmmm, I can't say I have a favorite of the three. If I was going to add a bike to my current stable of bikes, which is a Fuel EX8, a rigid SS and a road bike, I would add the RLT as it is different and a blast to have out on the trails. To be able to get it through some techy areas that others have difficult on a FS mtn bike is a bit ego boosting and to fly up some grades is pretty cool also. I would not want it as my go to bike though so I wouldn't pick it if I had to replace my Fuel EX8, I would get it, and wish I had, to replace a road bike. If I had to replace the Fuel I would go with the Jet 9. The Rip 9 while it has more travel and climbed really well it felt a bit cramped in the cockpit. The Jet felt like a perfect fit for me, very similar to my Fuel's fit. The Jet and the Rip handled the trails equally well, I may not have challenged the Rip to its full potential but the type of riding I do I likely never would.


Thanks for the review. Next time they do a demo day I plan on hitting it.


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

solo ride this morning. perfect 50 degree weather here in central CT


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

48km gravel grind...

Trails are sodden w/ all our Spring rain =(

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Just a nice little roadie ride (13 miles) in the light rain here. No pics due to the precip.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thanks for the review. Next time they do a demo day I plan on hitting it.


DJ, are you gonna buy a modern bike?


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Did a 30 mile race today. Grouped up with a few guys to pace line the flats and conserve. It worked to hold a few riders back but not enough to catch the front of the pack. It did help me to pass a couple of riders and hold them off for the last mile. 
Finished 20th out of 75. I stayed away from the more popular 50mile race.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice ride on a network I haven't ridden lately, including first ride on a recently opened trail. Very nice. Also stopped for a bit to help a builder move some rock to fix a boggy spot. Handed over the can of beer I always carry in case I come across a builder. He was happy when I did that. Everyone should carry a can for any builder they see. Thank you is nice, and thank you here's a can of beer if you'd like it is better than nice.


----------



## VARiderSR (Feb 23, 2007)

Yep - yesterday and today. 75+ degrees in western Va both yesterday and today. Fall may be here, but I am enjoying this mild, dry weather while it lasts.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

My back has been bothering me this past week and I didn't have much time so I grabbed the cyclocross bike. Rode at my local trail system in a National Forest but opted for the flat section along the river rather than the single track. It connects to a multiuse path that then leads to another section of the park and back along the river. Looped back and went out on the road that leads to and from the parking lot. It has a bike lane and is very popular with runners and cyclist of all types, mountain bikers getting to and from the trails, triathletes, hybrid riders, etc. It was late enough that there weren't so many out as it was just starting to get dark. 

Hadn't been on a road bike in a couple of months and the last few times was on my fixed gear Gunnar so at first I had to keep reminding myself that I was allowed to coast.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes I rode today. It was cooler today. More leaves on the ground


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Got a nice road ride in , but the dirt is calling my name


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been trying to get a cool shot of the bike with a petroglyph--got one tonight with a killer sunset before trick-or-treating. The only thing you miss with the picture was a chorus of coyotes howling all around.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Did a big climb ride solo and got in 5,060 feet elevation gain in 25 miles here in So-Cal. It was back to back big climb rides this past week so I'm looking for some flowy stuff this next week!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

29er4ever said:


> I've been trying to get a cool shot of the bike with a petroglyph--got one tonight with a killer sunset before trick-or-treating. The only thing you miss with the picture was a chorus of coyotes howling all around.
> 
> View attachment 1103010


Too cool!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Licious, this photo looks like you were just dropped off after being abducted, looking up at the aliens as they fly away. Your hubby Chris apparently stayed on board.








*"The abduction"*


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Licious, this photo looks like you were just dropped off after being abducted, looking up at the aliens as they fly away. Your hubby Chris apparently stayed on.
> *"The abduction"*


Then either dropped the camera or enjoyed some free wi-fi aboard the spacecraft.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Better, less frustrating ride today. Tried a bit of a new training technique with the dog and it seemed to work well so far. Now just have to keep it up so it can be a bit more enjoyable and a bit less work to ride with her.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Got in my common 6 with the wife after work this evening. Dang, it's getting dark too early now!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have weird hours this week so got in 11 miles of rail trail/road.

Gorgeous Morning!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally got out in the dirt today, so much fun.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

A very muddy and wet group ride tonight! We all got drenched in the rain, and covered in mud from head to toe, but we all had smiles on our faces! 





































Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice muddy ride into Subaru Gulch on Lake Natoma Trails.

Stopped to dirty up some barstools at Sam Hornes after the ride... :thumbsup:

:thumbsup:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Dropped the kids off at school and shot straight over to the trailhead. 

13.55 miles
1880' elevation gain
1:36:27 ride time
8.4 mph av speed
23.8 mph max speed
1008 calories
65.4F-73.4F temp range.

I was the first one up to the top this morning. Saw deer on the trail coming up and down and tonnage of quail as well as assorted small birds and a few lizards.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Got out to my favorite spot that I can easily bike to from my house. Now I just need to get in better shape so I'm not gasping for air all the way up the climb.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Dropped the kids off at school


Did you mean the pool?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Drove an hour and a half to ride today. Fresh carcass on the trail about 1/2 mile in. Turned around and drove an hour and a half back home. Bear country is not the place to ride alone.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hawg said:


> Dropped the kids off at school and shot straight over to the trailhead.
> 
> 13.55 miles
> 1880' elevation gain
> ...


Awesome shots! I couldnt get out today...tomorrow though I will hit my local trail.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Hawg said:


> Dropped the kids off at school and shot straight over to the trailhead.
> 
> I was the first one up to the top this morning. Saw deer on the trail coming up and down and tonnage of quail as well as assorted small birds and a few lizards.


I'm heading west to ride with you.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> Dropped the kids off at school and shot straight over to the trailhead.


Well I know for a fact that you only have one kid. So I assume you went to the restroom and meant to say, you dropped the kids off at the pool. A mere typo and easily excusable.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Can't ride today but the weekend is ...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Foressthill*

Rode Foresthill from the Confluence yesterday, trails are primo.

Rains have started in NorCal, we went from dry and dusty to green and mossy in about 10 days.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep. A bit chilly at 33 F this morning, but did 13.5 at a 9.42 pace. It seems the lower temps and extra clothing slow me down. I was a little cautious with the leaves all down, too. All in all, great ride and will be out tomorrow on the same loop.

It's tough to do long rides now because of the deer hunting. I don't like doing the 20 milers when it's really cold either, as a breakdown far away from home sucks in the cold. I've done it a few times, but now, no more.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Late afternoon ride. Beauty way to end the day


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

helmet or hair? awesome day and mtb ride with my honey!

got some pow wow ojibwe eats today.









they had cedar soda









lots of really good street bands out...









plus i had this ear worm


----------



## Sr.Smith (Dec 14, 2013)

today the weather is horrible in Spain, so this morning I decided to stay at home.


----------



## dirtywragg (Oct 30, 2016)

The weather is nice. Looking forward to getting out if I can get up out of my chair...lol!


----------



## dirtywragg (Oct 30, 2016)

I forgot to add that there sure are some beautiful pic here.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Went to the Trailhead Cyclery fall dirt demo yesterday and had a blast. Tried out an Enduro 29er, Yeti SB6C and Ibis Mojo 3. All great bikes!


----------



## RobinG (Nov 6, 2016)

Great thread!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes short 7miles..but eventfull..took the wrong turn....HAB there was a fire road we thought it will connect to another section..wrong still had a blast even though I didnt seem to pick the right lines today. Fun!

The reward..some climbing


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Decided to do some gravel grinding so I took my cyclocross down about 15 minutes south of the world's busiest airport. There are also some mountain bike trails in the park where the route starts that I have visited before. The route is about 10% on road and 90% on gravel, mostly country roads but a few miles at the end are back in the park and are closed to all motorized vehicles. I managed to miss a turn and ended up a couple of miles over the listed 20.7 mile route. Also came across a little critter I'd never seen in the wild before. Posting him in Animal Encounters.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This morning, Chris and I did a run & ride pairing (I ran. He rode). About 17 km (10 miles) combo road and dirt. It was a fall gorgeous day


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Great shots^


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Rode hard with a large group in Auburn yesterday.

Trying to get my fork dialed in I grabbed too much front brake without enough pressure in the fork and went OTB with my bike still gripped tightly and Danny MacAskill'd my way into the bushes for a nice soft landing upside down.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Beautiful! Where is that?

We had a gorgeous ride at Case yesterday morning.



mtbmatty said:


> solo ride this morning. perfect 50 degree weather here in central CT
> 
> View attachment 1102679
> View attachment 1102680
> View attachment 1102681


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode on Saturday. The leaves irritated me and I felt slow, I gave up trying and left the group ride early and tried my best to rip down some fast trails. I still felt as smooth as I could considering the conditions, but I wish the trails had no leaves on them and my bike's tires and suspension were dialed and not botched together like I was forced to due to malfunctioning pumps.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I rode on Saturday. The leaves irritated me and I felt slow, I gave up trying and left the group ride early and tried my best to rip down some fast trails. I still felt as smooth as I could considering the conditions, but I wish the trails had no leaves on them and my bike's tires and suspension were dialed and not botched together like I was forced to due to malfunctioning pumps.


Sounds like a bummer. I quite like leaves on the ground in autumn. I like the soft krinkle sound, the somewhat unpredictable nature it can lend to traction and handling, but I'm not a fan of hidden things beneath the leaves. Gets me at least a couple times a year.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

NDD said:


> Sounds like a bummer. I quite like leaves on the ground in autumn. I like the soft krinkle sound, the somewhat unpredictable nature it can lend to traction and handling, but I'm not a fan of hidden things beneath the leaves. Gets me at least a couple times a year.


I also like the leaves except when they get caught in something and you get a loud BUZZZZ like a playing card in the spokes! Used to be V-brakes and yesterday it was the cantilevers on my cross bike, seems I recall my SL managing to catch something when I rode on Friday as well.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*after work*

over the leaf carpet


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Maurizio said:


> over the leaf carpet


Nice!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Maurizio said:


> over the leaf carpet


Not sure I want to know where that camera is mounted.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

This evening. Low 60's which for Seattle area in November is very unusual. Came across a nice downed tree so I got to do some cutting and clearing. Fun ride.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

A little shy of 9 miles. A ride that was cut short due to loss of daylight. I shoulda brought lights with me.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Short 6 miles on my CX bike.....but decided to change my regular route and found tons of new rail trails I think I accidentally ended up in private prop.

Btw good morning to "real house wifes of Walnut" jogging around town 😊


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Btw good morning to "real house wifes of Walnut" jogging around town 😊


And you posted the pics of your stiffy bike?! :skep:

Got in 10+ late yesterday with about 1400'. I'm avoiding fB and anything else that's blabbing about the election today. I can't take anymore, so I'm headed to MdO in a while and I'll get in close to 20 and about 3000' with just the sounds of my tires on the single track and the big waves hitting the shoreline.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ lol sorry just enough time for a "good morning ladies"....zoom


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Today I tooled around on the salt flats on the shore of the Great Salt Lake. After years of drought, smog, agriculture and industrial run off, it's a waste zone. If you get too close to the water, the smell sets off your gag reflex. But I found this cool tractor!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, I rode today after work. Trying to stay ahead of sunset is becoming a challenge, as you can see in the picture.

11.17 miles
1:17:04 ride time
8.7 mph av speed
30.0 mph max speed
1798' elevation gain
883 calories
76.0F degrees av temp


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Gota start by 3pm to make it.  I've been working evenings which I hate but is nice to sneak a ride in the morning when I can.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ Gota start by 3pm to make it.  I've been working evenings which I hate but is nice to sneak a ride in the morning when I can.


You're right but it was 90+ freakin' degrees here today, which you felt, too.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hawg said:


> You're right but it was 90+ freakin' degrees here today, which you felt, too.


Yep I rode right before 10 it felt hot! Except in shady areas.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

None , Iphone and a few of pics try


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Hawg said:


> You're right but it was 90+ freakin' degrees here today, which you felt, too.


That's why I chose MdO, today. It was warmer inland and the fog rolled in on the coast. In fact, it chased me halfway up Oats Peak trail till I finally rose above it. It makes for an extreme temp change on the DH. I only had about 40 minutes of daylight left so I decided not to do the Hazards Pk trail. Ended with 13 miles and a little more than 1600'.

Top of Oats Pk, including the hike-a-bike, looking NW.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

And Hawg.....you haz a Carve?! I'm looking to do a HT, maybe SS. Something squishy on the front to fill in where my rigid SS 29'r is a bit too much. I have questions for you since the Carve/Crave is a direction I've been looking.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> And Hawg.....you haz a Carve?! I'm looking to do a HT, maybe SS. Something squishy on the front to fill in where my rigid SS 29'r is a bit too much. I have questions for you since the Carve/Crave is a direction I've been looking.


Ask away or PM.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Maston Trail river gorge in Redmond Oregon.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Yep. Got 12 in and the top of a different mountain.









Then Ahi Poke tostada's at my friendly taco haunt in Pismo Beach...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Top of which mountain?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Hawg said:


> ^ Top of which mountain?


Thats the top of the Froom area network of Irish Hills. It's our newest "Oceanview Trail" and takes you all the way to the top as an out & back right now. Hard to see at this scale but thats Pt. Sal and even Pt. Arguello on the horizon. We just picked up more private land down and to the right in this pic and we'll have a trail that runs west and connects to the old Froom Creek trail at its very end past were Poppy Trail takes you up to the top of Irish Hills > Mariposa > Morro View, etc.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Tonight try the front light*

meet the hare in the field


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

*Yellowstone Rail Trail*

Rode about 15 miles on the rail trail here near Yellowstone and Gardiner. Got chased by an elk for about 20 yards before it gave up, but I haven't sprinted like that in a while!. Saw plenty of elk and pronghorn along the way and enjoyed the unseasonably warm weather we are having here. Great ride and will continue to ride as much as possible before the snow flies soon.


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

How do you like the slate?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

And the snow shall fly as well as the winds howl. I look forward to hearing from you on here in April.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Last laps at Highland today, good times:


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

One of these days I'll make it up to Highland.

Rode Fort Rock again tonight. Always a challenge, especially in the dark.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

steelcityadv said:


> How do you like the slate?


Well so far I have only two rides on it but I like it. It isn't quite a road bike and it isn't quite a mountain bike. It flies on gravel and paved roads which I like. It is not lightweight like a normal road bike these days (mine weighs 24 lbs ready to ride with Knards, dropper seat post, cages, pedals, Cannondale in-steerer tube multi tool and Garmin.) it is what I hoped for and definitely flies on the stuff my 27+ Hightower just bogs down on.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Amazing pics and stories on this page!
Can't ride today but plan to ride Caturday and Funday  WooHooo! TGIF !


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

11 miles this morning..as I arrived at the Trail...some Oold classics (model t?)..and of course SoCal sunshine


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes! Great day for a ride


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Drove to Missouri to try a new to me trail. I like going there because we just have neither rocks nor hills on the Illinois side. 

55 degrees and sunny. Perfect day. Got a little bit turned around and we were riding through a creek bed. All in all pretty fun.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep. 13 miles starting at 33 F and got up to 42F by the end. Really slippery with all the Oak leaves down. I rode with a little more control than WOT today as I hate wiping out on leaves. 

I saw one deer hunter on an ATV in full camo either going to his stand or getting ready to haul out the critter. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a "night ride"... it was getting dark by 5:30 so we took brought the lights. The moon is getting bigger and brighter... should be at it's peak on Monday


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Yep! 9.5 on our brand new and "not yet open to public" Preserve trails in Pismo Beach. Then we got 10 in on the road riding the tandem.








Oh....and Ahi Poke Tostadas after the Pismo Preserve ride for lunch.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Yep! 9.5 on our brand new and "not yet open to public" Preserve trails in Pismo Beach. Then we got 10 in on the road riding the tandem.
> View attachment 1105121
> 
> 
> ...


You bought that two days ago, you still haven't eaten it?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

chazpat said:


> You bought that two days ago, you still haven't eaten it?


:lol: No, that's "file footage" as the media calls it. It was so damned good, Papi had it again on special so I couldn't resist some post ride Poke! I just didn't shoot a pic of it today...but I assure you, it was identical!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Yep! 9.5 on our brand new and "not yet open to public" Preserve trails in Pismo Beach. Then we got 10 in on the road riding the tandem.
> View attachment 1105121
> 
> 
> ...


Is that between Shell and Avila?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Hawg said:


> Is that between Shell and Avila?


Actually, between Pismo proper and Shell Beach. Between the old Pismo Heights neighborhood that goes up the steep hillside on it's southern flank, and McLintock's Restaurant on it's northerly. It abuts the 101 Fwy. We have 11 miles of new singletrack that will be open in the near future.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Actually, between Pismo proper and Shell Beach. Between the old Pismo Heights neighborhood that goes up the steep hillside on it's southern flank, and McLintock's Restaurant on it's northerly. It abuts the 101 Fwy. We have 11 miles of new singletrack that will be open in the near future.


Oh, so on the inshore side of 101?


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

kind of did


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Hawg said:


> Oh, so on the inshore side of 101?


Yep, that big ol' mountainside on the inshore side of 101. drew p here on the site was an integral part of the construction of the trail. It's not yet open to the public because there is infrastructure that needs to be completed but we are doing Docent guided rides and hikes in the interim. I'm one of those docents.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Buzz Cut said:


> kind of did


Looks like you had a bit of "tostada" on your ride today, too! :eekster:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Actually, between Pismo proper and Shell Beach. Between the old Pismo Heights neighborhood that goes up the steep hillside on it's southern flank, and McLintock's Restaurant on it's northerly. It abuts the 101 Fwy. We have 11 miles of new singletrack that will be open in the near future.


OMG, that'll be fun! I love little Pismo, there where the pier is. I've stayed at the Sea Venture along the beach and we walk down to the pool hall and they have some really good craft beer on tap. So fun!


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Did a local loop for the 35th time or so today. Set some PRs. ~20 miles, 1700 ft of elevation, and a 3.5 mile descent to finish the ride. Amazingly still quite warm in the high country.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> OMG, that'll be fun! I love little Pismo, there where the pier is. I've stayed at the Sea Venture along the beach and we walk down to the pool hall and they have some really good craft beer on tap. So fun!


Now you'll have another reason to bring your mtb when you come up. I parked downtown in Pismo on the upper "main" street and it took me about 7 minutes to ride to the trailhead. The parking area will be right there at Mattie Rd and the 101, right across 101 from Shore Cliff Lodge and the clay tennis courts on the bluff overlooking the ocean.

There's not a lot of gnarly tech on the trail but it's machine cut flow with a nice mix of flowy up and down and some gnar in the wooded canyons. We even have 3 full grown mountain lions on the property that have been all caught at once on our game cam. :lol:

Some more shots from previous rides to the top.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Now you'll have another reason to bring your mtb when you come up. I parked downtown in Pismo on the upper "main" street and it took me about 7 minutes to ride to the trailhead. The parking area will be right there at Mattie Rd and the 101, right across 101 from Shore Cliff Lodge and the clay tennis courts on the bluff overlooking the ocean.
> 
> There's not a lot of gnarly tech on the trail but it's machine cut flow with a nice mix of flowy up and down and some gnar in the wooded canyons. We even have 3 full grown mountain lions on the property that have been all caught at once on our game cam. :lol:
> 
> ...


That's really close to where we stay. That sounds like my kinda of trail. Please post up when the trail is done!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

i try to ride every night.. and like cheap hoon


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

10 miles took a loong time..why? 5 guys 1 flat not a single pump in their group..its all good though got to be out longer ? same trail as yesterday but had not been here in a few months.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Did 20 miles today. It was just too nice of a fall day to pass up! I don't like to be out during deer season, but I figured Sunday was a safe day.

People used to say hi on the trail before I started wearing a head sweat and sports glasses. Now, I'm just ignored. 

Photo before and after the 20 miler.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

SOOO Excited!! got to ride for the first time in 3 MONTHS....WAAAYYY too long, but work is the busiest in the fall. Plus, I hate riding in the summer any ways and the weather was near perfect today:

crystal clear skies, 54F; no wind....the only thing that would have made it better is snow on the ground...and that is coming

Rode the local yokel trail - which is a cool little 2 mile loop. I usually ride it 5 or 6 times as if I was racing.

Also rode one of the COMBO groomed trails, which was a blast. they have made some alterations and new routes that are very cool. It was much different than in the early summer

Here are some pix: (don't know how to make them not sideways...sorry)

"into the Tunnel" the tunnel is a cool area at our local yokel trails where the trees form a natural tunnel. It is very flat, but very cirvy single track...many places like a snake. It is a blast to fly through this area








Krampus hiding in the woods right before the tunnel area








tunnel looking north








tunnel looking south








this is the rest of the local yokel trail which is regular singletrack that is moderately techy. These trails have been here since the 70's pretty much in the same shape. They run along the river in a park in town, and the only upkeep is by those of us who ride them. No man made obstacles or alteration other than clearing logs after floods.

awesome fall trail looking north








same trail looking south








Krampus chilling at the beginning of the ride








hopefully in 2 months these will be covered in snow!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Another gorgeous day for riding!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Wild Tuscany*

Bisenzio river valley


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

Broke my leg in a road crash 3 weeks ago, no riding for me for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

HillbillyTom said:


> Broke my leg in a road crash 3 weeks ago, no riding for me for a while.


Bummer, my friend. Here's to a speedy recovery!

Dan


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HillbillyTom said:


> Broke my leg in a road crash 3 weeks ago, no riding for me for a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I nearly dislocated my hip playing hockey 3 months ago. This weekend was the first ride since then. Follow doctors orders and you'll be back in no time!!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

HillbillyTom said:


> Broke my leg in a road crash 3 weeks ago, no riding for me for a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What's a hill billy doin' on a road bike?


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

I ride everything. Mtn bike, gravel bike, road bike, dirt bike, and sport bike. If it has two wheels, I'm up for it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes....quick 7 mile roadie at lunch.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Went for a 21 mile road ride with 1900 ft of climbing. Had to cut it short because it started raining on me and wasn't prepared. Damn the wind got cold too. Last day for wearing shorts. Supposed to get cold tomorrow and a possibility of 12-18" of snow Wednesday and Thursday. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Went for a 21 mile road ride with 1900 ft of climbing. Had to cut it short because it started raining on me and wasn't prepared. Damn the wind got cold too. Last day for wearing shorts. Supposed to get cold tomorrow and a possibility of 12-18" of snow Wednesday and Thursday. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted!


I want 12-18" of snow...where do you live?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What's a hill billy doin' on a road bike?


It's that being a bit stereotypical?


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

Lol, I'm sure he's joking. Anyway, I don't care, it's just a message forum name. I live in S.W. Missouri, right on the north edge of the Ozarks. The tourist industry here takes in millions every year on the "Hillbilly" image. It's a unique thing that fits the area I live in.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I want 12-18" of snow...where do you live?


Yellowstone National Park


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Yellowstone National Park


That must be nice!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

HillbillyTom said:


> Lol, I'm sure he's joking. Anyway, I don't care, it's just a message forum name. I live in S.W. Missouri, right on the north edge of the Ozarks. The tourist industry here takes in millions every year on the "Hillbilly" image. It's a unique thing that fits the area I live in.


Is that where you're from? It'd so you're probably related to my fiance.

Nah... She's from S.E. Mo.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Yellowstone National Park


ahh yes. That makes sense. you are lucky to be out there for sure. AS much As I would like to end up out there on some days, the Adirondaks are calling me to retirement...Lake Placid is where I will put my feet up...not assuming that you are retired, but just saying that that is where I wil lgo when I am not tied to a job


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

HillbillyTom said:


> Lol, I'm sure he's joking. Anyway, I don't care, it's just a message forum name. I live in S.W. Missouri, right on the north edge of the Ozarks. The tourist industry here takes in millions every year on the "Hillbilly" image. It's a unique thing that fits the area I live in.


I have family near the Ozarks. Are there some fun trails that rip through those rolling hills?


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

Hawg said:


> I have family near the Ozarks. Are there some fun trails that rip through those rolling hills?


We have Two Rivers mountain bike park just a little way out of Springfield, Sac River trails north of town, White River Valley trails down by Branson. Then if you go down to Bentonville Arkansas you have Slaughter Pen and Blowing Springs. Believe those are on IMBA's Gold Trail list.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

No riding here at the mo... been unwell + last month and a half it's been raining 5/7 days a week. 

Just nutso!!

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Back on two wheels soon Hillbilly.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

*Today's ride...*

Hi everyone as most of you are heading into Winter, some of us down south are heading for the Sun.

The trees down here are shedding their winter coats as the temps rise.

One from my local trails today.









Soon you will have to be out early to avoid the heat of the day.

Good riding.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

24 pre-dawn miles under a severe clear super-moon night sky.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Super Moon over Folsom Prison*

I hear that moon a comin'...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*less two hour ago*

passage over the bridge


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

a little spin in the snow


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> a little spin in the snow


Did you lose your other fork leg in the snow?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you lose your other fork leg in the snow?


Fell "right" off


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> a little spin in the snow


Too soon


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Fell "right" off


:drumroll:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Too soon


Yeah, winter is here. I was rather enjoying the warm weather.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Too soon


no way...BRING IT ON!!!! 

Snowy trails; frozen lakes for skating; peaceful still nights; less people out;

I love the winter


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not today but on vacation starting tomorrow!! let's see how many rides I can fit in 10 days.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

First ride today after 2 weeks away...in Italy with way too much good food!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

beastmaster said:


> First ride today after 2 weeks away...in Italy with way too much good food!
> 
> View attachment 1105845
> 
> ...


Where in Italy?


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Where in Italy?


I had a project in Torino for 4 days and then we traveled down to Portofino. We stayed there for another 5 days, making trips to Cinque Terre on two of them. Then we drove to Firenze for another 5 days, making trips to Siena, San Gimignano, and Volterra.

The hills south of Firenze are truly a road bikers paradise! If I rode on the road, I would ride there for sure! Strangely, while I did see a few mountain bikers coming or going to the trail, I have no idea where they were riding as there appeared to be very little open terrain. (It all is actively being used for agricultural purposes.)

It was a magnificent trip!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rode this afternoon.

Did the Glendale Sports Complex/Cherry Canyon combo. Wasn't able to hit all the ST in Cherry because I was losing light. 

6.74 miles (it felt like more)
1332' elevation (this is why it felt like more miles)
54:49 ride time
7.4mph av speed
29.8mph max speed
609 calories
62.3F av temp (no wonder I felt cold!)


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

Rode about 20 miles on trails around my house in Tucson. Just put on new 2.35 tires canot believe how much difference they made in the bike over 2.0's.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

beastmaster said:


> I had a project in Torino for 4 days and then we traveled down to Portofino. We stayed there for another 5 days, making trips to Cinque Terre on two of them. Then we drove to Firenze for another 5 days, making trips to Siena, San Gimignano, and Volterra.
> 
> The hills south of Firenze are truly a road bikers paradise! If I rode on the road, I would ride there for sure! Strangely, while I did see a few mountain bikers coming or going to the trail, I have no idea where they were riding as there appeared to be very little open terrain. (It all is actively being used for agricultural purposes.)
> 
> ...


Right on! I spent two weeks in Northern Italy. It was the best trip ever and I have to go back.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My commute home was brutally long. I arrived late and missed my crossfit class. My bike lights weren't charged so I ran 8km instead. It was actually a nice evening for a run

It felt good to decompress 








This pup was out with her humans. 








People are already starting to decorate for Xmas!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bummer about your batteries Judy, but at least you got out. Good to see a dog out with her humans.:lol::lol:


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Hawg said:


> Rode this afternoon.
> 
> Did the Glendale Sports Complex/Cherry Canyon combo. Wasn't able to hit all the ST in Cherry because I was losing light.
> 
> ...


Wow. That's a pretty steep loop you ride! I ride that much elevation, maybe a few feet more, but I have to do a 20 mile loop for that.

I think the most climbing I've down was in Pisgah State forest. We just don't have hills and trails like that in Massachusetts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

First day of vacation...got in 11 miles...cool morning, windy, dusty...beautiful. The trail was basically empty.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Right on! I spent two weeks in Northern Italy. It was the best trip ever and I have to go back.


When you go back check out Parma. It is a UNESCO site and is quite extraordinary. It is also largely unknown by American tourists which can warp how cities cater to travelers. Witness what happened to Venice and Florence! Anyway, I can't wait to go back and I have only been home for three days!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Wild burros along the trail:








Lakeside ride


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Listen to me*



beastmaster said:


> First ride today after 2 weeks away...in Italy with way too much good food!
> 
> View attachment 1105845
> 
> ...


You most to see Gubbio and Spoleto ,all the cities in Umbria , stop a Bologna , Modena and Parma , Milano and Como lake.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

sadly i did not ride a bicycle today... though i am awaiting the arrival of an new but old school al fs 29er 420 chainstay frame... 2016... i will ride again in the very near future.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

singlesprocket said:


> sadly i did not ride a bicycle today... though i am awaiting the arrival of an new but old school al fs 29er 420 chainstay frame... 2016... i will ride again in the very near future.


And how many bikes will that make in your collection?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

29er4ever said:


> Wild burros along the trail:
> View attachment 1106105
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome wild burro sighting. Thanks again for some more amazing photos.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep ^^

Dos Bandidos were out on the trails...









Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

beastmaster said:


> When you go back check out Parma. It is a UNESCO site and is quite extraordinary. It is also largely unknown by American tourists which can warp how cities cater to travelers. Witness what happened to Venice and Florence! Anyway, I can't wait to go back and I have only been home for three days!


We drove through there. But, I'll keep that in mind for next time. This is pizza from Lake Como.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Did some night riding on the Krampus last night.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice legal night ride in the East Bay


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*next time in Italy you can visit Elba island*



beastmaster said:


> When you go back check out Parma. It is a UNESCO site and is quite extraordinary. It is also largely unknown by American tourists which can warp how cities cater to travelers. Witness what happened to Venice and Florence! Anyway, I can't wait to go back and I have only been home for three days!


carry on your bike from ferry to Piombino or Livorno ,in may or june ,not july or august , september is better, there are so many trails for mtb and beautiful beaches for your wife (expecially Biodola gulf )


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep. Did 13 miles today. Perfect fall riding. I've passed last year's mileage and hopefully will still have enough good weather for lots more miles. 

Planing tomorrow a 20 miler, unless it's very cold. 

I feel good about the mileage this season as I really only ride weekends. This year I missed 18 days due to an illness and a few weekends to social events. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> carry on your bike from ferry to Piombino or Livorno ,in may or june ,not july or august , september is better, there are so many trails for mtb and beautiful beaches for your wife (expecially Biodola gulf )


We were in Livorno and the ferry was only running intermittently because the time of the year. I really wanted to go to Elba, but that will have to wait until our next trip. Our daughter is going to be studying in Parma next fall and we will go back for sure at least once while she is there! Because I live in the States, it might not be so easy to bring a bike for a shorter trip. But we have plans to live for one year in Italy! We really want to learn Italian and there is no better way than complete immersion!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Got out for a nice 18 mile ride around the Dale Ball Trails. B-E-A-U-T-F-U-L is the only way to describe it!
Going to get some more mañana!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Got in a nice ride with a couple friends today. Took some pictures of the local Mountains attached to the Strava. It was really nice weather out!

https://www.strava.com/activities/780114689


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Lighter mileage week, this week. Got out today for about 12 miles and 1400' of rocky chunk but did it on the rigid singlespeed....so that happened. I'm sitting at 30 miles of singletrack for the week, short of my weekly goal and was scheduled to do a docent ride on our new preserve tomorrow but rain is on its way so that got cancelled. 

Cool bonus was today's ride carried me past 2000 logged miles for the year and just a few under 158,000 feet of climb. Definitely a new milestone for me since I got going with this some 3 years ago.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Lighter mileage week, this week. Got out today for about 12 miles and 1400' of rocky chunk but did it on the rigid singlespeed....so that happened. I'm sitting at 30 miles of singletrack for the week, short of my weekly goal and was scheduled to do a docent ride on our new preserve tomorrow but rain is on its way so that got cancelled.
> 
> Cool bonus was today's ride carried me past 2000 logged miles for the year and just a few under 158,000 feet of climb. Definitely a new milestone for me since I got going with this some 3 years ago.


Congrats. I will be lucky if I break 1000 miles this year. Less than last year. We had a very long, very hot season and I do not do well riding in temps much above 80F so that cut out much riding opportunity.

But we have tall steep mountains here so I am sure that my elevation gain totals will be respectable

May 2017 be a cooler year....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No ride. Rained today ... all day. So I did an early morning crossfit class and roamed a mall


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

4 peeps out riding today ^^









I'm behind the camera ;-)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Three of us started the week with a plan to ride a local epic trail. By the time schedules were all sorted out I was the only one of the three still available to go but others were raring to go. So Saturday six buddies and I shuttled Noble Canyon..

It was a great day spent with great friends.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Where did this rain come from? Uggh! Might do road later if it mellows out..got up early for nothing lol


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Next time put me on that list for Nobel Canyon. Love that place but I can't seam to get anyone to commit to going. I live in North County


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

35 degrees and a wintery mix falling.
Trainer day for me. Boo.
Cold and clear in the forecast though so back on the trails tomorrow.

Nice 60 degree club ride yesterday though.
Here Luther Forest, Capital District | MTB Project
Nothing difficult seeing as it was a family friendly outing for our final ride together this season.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Take the money*

and run


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep, short ten mile road ride with 1200ft of climbing(all on the way back up the hill). Great weather, sunny, 50 degrees and no wind.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

60 degrees today in the central rockies. Rode Red Hill, one of the local trail systems. Always fun.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

-1 C with snow squalls couldn't stop us!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I rode about 6 miles out in the desert yesterday.

Desert Ridng 11-19-2016 Video - Pinkbike


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I did ride today. 2°C and light rain. Very wet trails but not terribly muddy other than the pea gravel highway which is access to trails higher up Cheakamus. Yesterday I rode in light snow. That snow was gone today and I went up to See Colours and Puke and descended Highside and Hi Hi. Hour twenty then went to the gym followed by the dogs afternoon walk. I figure another week or two of riding in the valley before real snow. Whistler opens Wednesday but the Nordic area has no snow yet.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Last day of school is tomorrow...then 5 days of Thanksgiving Break riding!! Weather will be cool to cold so I am pumped! A little Turkey and football on Thursday after a good morning ride...can't wait!!!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep, 15 miles and 1600 ft of climbing. No riding for the next five days though. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Made a trip to the other side of town to try some new dirt (or rock) and was able to get in 22 miles.









Saw a bobcat on the ride back:


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Quicky in Granite Bay, try not to be "dogg" food....


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Geez, I don't hear you breathing on that ride. Are you riding an e-bike? 

I wish we had trails like that. Rocks and roots litter all the trails around here.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I took the day off before Thanksgiving and did a chilly 13 miles. It's deer season now, but nonetheless, I saw a huge buck (10 pointer at least) on the trail right where I've seen a couple of hunters. A minute later, I saw a whopper doe (no doubt one of the buck's little phillys) prancing through the woods. 

I haven't seen any other deer since early summer. Nice bonus visuals for the ride.

I don't think I'm on the bike 'til December now. Weather pending.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Didnt have much time so got in just under 10miles of RT/road.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Rode my road bike one way all uphill four miles from my friends farm where I parked my car, to another friends farm where I had my tractor parked. I had to walk up one of the hills. I haven't walked up a hill on the road since bike shops started selling 10 speed bikes. All that I could think of when I was pushing my bike was I was going to end up selling all of my bikes and get one of those little old lady high handlebar spring seat bikes and only ride on the paved bike path. 37°f


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Went for about 8 miles. Even though we got some wildfires around, the trails seemed clear of smoke. The town is all white though. It's been a while since I got out. My endurance suffered. Must invest in a stationary bike.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

AshevilleMTB said:


> Went for about 8 miles. Even though we got some wildfires around, the trails seemed clear of smoke. The town is all white though. It's been a while since I got out. My endurance suffered. Must invest in a stationary bike.


I've been staying off the bike because of the poor air quality, but I need to get out and ride. I'm not sure which will kill me faster - inhaling fine particles from the forest fires or not riding!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

mountainbiker24 said:


> I've been staying off the bike because of the poor air quality, but I need to get out and ride. I'm not sure which will kill me faster - inhaling fine particles from the forest fires or not riding!


As I was heading south on 240, I noticed how white the south was. I was surprised at how clear bent creek was. I rode northern boundary and ingles field...no smell of smoke.


----------



## urban_comando (Nov 12, 2014)

nope, but I pumped the front shock up/down a few times and made vroom vroom sounds


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Might be the last ride of the season. 0° C, light snow, parts of the trail were unrideable from yesterday's snowfall. Another 10 cm tonight and we're probably done. Unless I drive to Squamish but even there at sea level the forecast has snow. However alpine skiing is now open and Nordic will follow soon too.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No ride today. The weekend looks promising


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

To our American mtb'rs. Have a Happy Thanksgiving... Hope you all get to ride


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving friends...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving All


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

....


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Psycho1 said:


> Turkey hump to Frank's


----------



## Solo-Rider (Sep 15, 2013)

No bike today. 

Instead, I went hiking to clean up my local MTB trail by removing tree limbs and branches that might hit a rider in the face. Also, removed any branches that were hanging over the tail and could fall on an unsuspecting trail user.

besides, It needs another day or two to dry out.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

I just want to wish everyone an awesome thanksgiving! hope to ride this weekend.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

^^Ditto!

Got a 12 miler in around noon, made it back in time to get the Yard Bird on the rotisserie for it's 3 hour orbit. Now I'm all fat and sassy and am getting ready for PIE!

We had rain here the other day and our dirt is at "Hero" status.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Had a good bike ride over to Crawford tonight. On top of that, it being November a few days ago I swapped my tires over to the winters...It's November; "Maybe I'll hit some ice?" I thought. "Maybe I'll get high enough to see some snow!" I thought.

Now you'll notice I said "to" because upon reaching Crawford I casually noted that both my tires were flat. "No problem; I'll change the one with my spare and pump the other one up enough to get back home and just keep an eye on it. It's just a pinhole after all!"

Now back at the start of summer I decided to pick up a lighter weight metal tubed pump. Until tonight I haven't needed to use it. Coincidentally, through those gorgeous summer months I never thought to test it out either!

...yeah....it didn't work. 1000 pumping actions later in much the same manner that would turn a smurf purple and all I got out of the effort was a good forearm workout and a lot of verbal practice for the new "Shakespeare...The Welder's Edition!" performance...

"What ho, yonder pump? Thou might verily f*cketh off!"

...yeah...

It was an entertaining evening of epic fail...

...and winter was nowhere to be found.

(...and I put my summer tires back on the bike once I eventually made it back home. I need to come up with a better way to do a secondary liner, lol...the trails....at least what I rode...were perfect!)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Psycho1 said:


> Psycho1 said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey hump to Frank's
> ...


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

That's funny


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

MCHB said:


> "What ho, yonder pump? Thou might verily f*cketh off!"
> 
> ...yeah...


Thee should gander at this...

...It shall never dissapoint.

http://www.artscyclery.com/Lezyne_Alloy_Drive_


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I joined 800 of my closest friends for the umpteenth annual Thanksgiving Day Appetite Seminar in Fairfax. This is the longest running MTB event in the world, a tradition started in the '70s as a goof for a half dozen riders. Turned out to be so much fun we did it again. And again and again. I even promoted it with posters for a while, but at some point so many people started showing up from so many places that it took on a life of its own.

Now it seems that a Thanksgiving Day ride is a tradition in many MTB communities. People no longer travel to ours, they put on their own.

Josh Orlando has been setting up the Fairfax Turkey Day Cafe for the last 21 annual rides. coffee laced with whiskey, or pancakes if you can afford them. He hauls hundreds of pounds of supplies up Pine Mountain and sets up at the top of the last downhill.



The Turkey Boyz decorated for the event.



"Those Marin County riders are so lucky. They never have to deal with mud."


Marin Museum of Bicycling hosted the post-ride beer.





When you get Scot Nicol and "Ibis Maximus" in the same place, you get a photo.


Here is a poster I had made for the 1982 ride.


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

*Friday ride*

Went for my normal 2 hr. ride this morning wanted to post a picture but don't see haw to do that.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Sherf said:


> Went for my normal 2 hr. ride this morning wanted to post a picture but don't see haw to do that.


Click on 'Go Advanced' and click on the insert picture icon.

Site Feedback/Issues - Mtbr.com


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Had a beautiful short dusk ride tonight riding on top of the leaves. It was all 6-8' tall pine trees surrounded by large tree trunks. Felt like I was in some kind of a dreamland. I spent the first 35 years of my life inside my fathers dairy barn at dusk, so I never experienced dusk. It is always a wonderful experience for me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good stuff Repack.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*not a scientist*

expression of a genius


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good one Maurizio!




Planning an evening ride today!


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

12 riders shuttled a portion of Black Canyon Trail (BCT) from Bloody Basin to Rock Springs.

https://www.strava.com/activities/785426720


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> To our American mtb'rs. Have a Happy Thanksgiving... Hope you all get to ride
> 
> View attachment 1106958


that is awesome!!!

I got to ride on Weds. Total of 20ish miles...5 loops on the local groomed trail; 4 on the local yokel backwoods trail

Heavenly fall day on the local groomed trail. I was the only soul there...perfect!








Krampus chilling in the woods








arrow at the trail entrance coaxing me to do just one more loop...








perfect early winter sky. My most favorite type of sky to ride under. By the river on the backwoods trail








Krampus chilling on the local yokel trail...perfectly wet..light mist happening








I am not envious of the people on THAT trail. Spot where the highway runs along the backwoods park trail. Weds afternoon Holiday traffic








hope to get a ride on after the Ohio State/Michigan game...might be a night ride


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Rode with my 14 year old son today. He's been busy with baseball and rugby and swim team so he hasn't ridden with me since summer. I was very happy to have him ask if we could go ride at Blanket's Creek this weekend. It was a beautiful day in the mid 50s here in Georgia. It hasn't rained in forever so a lot of the hardback has turned to sand in spots. We rode the intermediate trail and then he practiced jumping in the skills area while I rode the two advanced loops. I'm normally there on Sundays so it was nice to ride the trails in the opposite direction for a change.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Fun ride through the trees, then came upon a downed tree so got to do a little sawing.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Riding is done for the season. We've had probably 75 cm of snow this week. It's now deeper than a dog. My dogs are Labradors. Went snowshoeing today. Not very exciting. Like driving a Prius.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Got my last ride of the season in today. Dusting off the snowboard tomorrow.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

3 hours of riding done 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Crossfit in the morning + shopping and hanging out in the afternoon + evening ride x day spend with my honey = perfect caturday!


----------



## Pav5069 (Jun 25, 2014)

It's been almost 3 years since I rode a mountain bike. I don't belive how fast we used to ride I got some work to do. Bike did great. I'm blown away at how good BB7 brakes are. I need to change the grips and the tires. Tires are well worn and grips just don't feel good.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

yes, but i didn't take any photos and it hurt 'cause i'm a little out of shape...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Super nice day to be out and about. (for 2.5 hours)


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

Did the roadie thing to work on my cardio. I think I succeeded


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Took my son for a spin. He is progressing after the hospitalization. We did 11 miles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

someoldfart said:


> Riding is done for the season. We've had probably 75 cm of snow this week. It's now deeper than a dog. My dogs are Labradors. Went snowshoeing today. Not very exciting. Like driving a Prius.


get a fattie and put those shoes away


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

roaringfork said:


> Got my last ride of the season in today. Dusting off the snowboard tomorrow.


wait...how are you going to ride the snowboard on MTB trails?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sXeXBMXer said:


> get a fattie and put those shoes away


Maybe they ain't got them corn fed chicks where he's from. I said that with my best red neck accent.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I did a ride on Galbraith Mountain in Bellingham, WA on Saturday. No pictures because the rain would have soaked by phone.

It was heavy rain for the whole ride and about 40 deg. F. I was completely soaked by the time I made it up the climb on the north side of the mountain. The trails were streams and puddles. The descent was fun, but I had a hard time seeing things well with all the rain in my face. Some good drops and jumps along the way down.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ladmo said:


> Fun ride through the trees, then came upon a downed tree so got to do a little sawing.
> 
> View attachment 1107369
> 
> ...


I saw what you did there.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> I saw what you did there.


He over sanitized the trail. Getting it ready for a concrete pour. 

I look at these new obstacles as trials practice.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Not today, but I did ride Thurs -sun. Even ride the trail where I broke my neck 4 months ago. I would post a pic, but can't find the "insert pic icon" someone mentioned from my phone.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Broke out the roadie today and pounded the pavement for just over an hour.

16.2 miles
14.7mph av speed
922' elevation gain
959 caliories

RoadieHawg rides again...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hawg said:


> Broke out the roadie today and pounded the pavement for just over an hour.
> 
> 16.2 miles
> 14.7mph av speed
> ...


Cold???  I was trying to get out but way too busy at work. Pretty chilly outside though.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Still 2 pounds above target after the holiday weekend so did a 24 hour fast, worked out all day and did 2 one hour sessions on the trainer with a trail ride in between.
My guess is that I’ll need to put on a couple of pounds tomorrow to get back to target. 
But I'm fresh out of leftovers...


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

2 days of not riding due to rain has my pain level on high. Had scattered showers still but no significant precip Fx so off to MdO I went. Went through a squall on my way there but just cold, windy, and cloudy conditions when I got there. Got a tad less than 15 miles and 2200'. I was the only one on the trails and didn't see a soul till I got done. It was clearing nicely by the end. Next few days will be epic riding conditions for us.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Cold???  I was trying to get out but way too busy at work. Pretty chilly outside though.


IMO, this "cold" weather is the best to ride hard in. You don't overheat and you recover faster.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> 2 days of not riding due to rain has my pain level on high. Had scattered showers still but no significant precip Fx so off to MdO I went. Went through a squall on my way there but just cold, windy, and cloudy conditions when I got there. Got a tad less than 15 miles and 2200'. I was the only one on the trails and didn't see a soul till I got done. It was clearing nicely by the end. Next few days will be epic riding conditions for us.
> 
> View attachment 1107700
> 
> ...


Way to show us how it's done OMS!

Perhaps some lettuce could alleviate your aches and pains? It's legal now, ya know?


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> He over sanitized the trail. Getting it ready for a concrete pour.
> 
> I look at these new obstacles as trials practice.


That would have been one hell of a bunny hop considering the trail bed was a foot below the bottom of the tree. But any excuse to use the saw. I call that fun!

Speaking of saws - here's my weapon of choice. 19.5 inches of cutting fury.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

No, snow and slick ice here, may ride tomorrow. Hopefully it will melt. Only did a mile and called it quits. Can't call that a ride


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Ladmo said:


> Fun ride through the trees, then came upon a downed tree so got to do a little sawing.
> 
> View attachment 1107369
> 
> ...


Tokul?


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Got in a short 3 miler on the SS with JD the trail Basset Hound. We had some very much needed rain here in the Southeast last night and more forecast for tonight. Had a little trail debris to clean up but it was a good ride. Had a beer afterwards. Yes, at 10:00 am. But it was 5:00 somewhere.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Allowed for 48 hours of drainage, then hit the hero dirt.

Pic is from the top of Hostetter (La Tuna Canyon) looking out over Burbank, CA and beyond.

11.14 miles
1:14:53 ride time
8.9mph av speed
30.0mph max speed
1890' elevation gain
61.7F av degrees


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Curveball said:


> Tokul?


Yup. Near the top of DIY.


----------



## VT1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Did 9.5 miles at Bakers Creek Preserve, part of the Knoxville Urban Wilderness. This is the first jump and wall ride on the Devils Racetrack!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Only hit 60° today, so on the chilly side for us wimps.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Did not ride today. Planning to do a caturday ride


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> Did not ride today. Planning to do a caturday ride


I plan to do a big Funday ride since I will be working on Caturday.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hawg said:


> I plan to do a big Funday ride since I will be working on Caturday.


I hope you have a great time! And please report back immediately post ride


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Planning tomorrow's ride right meow.

Yes, I did ride today...and yesterday, as well. Yesterday I was on the squishy bike imbibing on the hero dirt and chunk. I was planning a long one but the harsh rockiness of our trails said otherwise to the sidewall of a near brand new Nobby Nic rear tire. My sealant slowed it down but I was a long way from the truck and not willing to smoke my carbon wheel so rather than swimming through the fresh 4 oz of experimental Slime I'm testing, I shoved one of those groovy little booger-coated rope type plug contraptions. SEALED THE DEAL! I squeezed in a few extra miles and vertical on the way back but wanted to get the tire patched before risking catastrophic failure. Today had me on the same trails but on the rigid singlespeed. I felt that today. Squishy is back together so we have a date on the trails tomorrow...and probably Sunday, too. Gotta get 'em in before we see more rain next week.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Went for a night ride on my single speed after work and had the lights of the SF peninsula as my backdrop.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

*About time for the bike to go to bed!*

It's switch it season! This time of the year we stop rolling and start sliding. Webcam view from Taos Ski Valley where I have had a season pass for the past 33 consecutive years. Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

Retired. I ride almost every day.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sherf said:


> Retired. I ride almost every day.


Keep shreddin'


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Switched to riding my snowboard a few days ago.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

36 miles on a fatbike in the rain and snow, and i just couldn't stop smiling. today was new bike day.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Global Fatbike Day Ride. Place called Griffin Bike Park in Terre Haute, IN. Built in honor of a local soldier KIA in Afghanistan, so all the trail names have military-associated names and such. Has generated a fair bit of national attention. It's not done yet, but there are maybe 15mi of trails so far, with a bike park that's got a pump track, some progressive technical practice areas, and some seriously legit dirt jumps. There's also a lake jump zone and a floating bridge, though I wasn't so interested in the potential for hypothermia today from falling into the lake. The water is reportedly VERY deep and VERY cold, as this area is a reclaimed strip mine.

Being a reclaimed strip mine makes a lot of stuff a-okay. It's actually not as rocky as I expected, but there's a rocky base, which helps the trails dry out a little faster than typical for the area. The terrain doesn't have big elevation change, but what it has does punish you in steepness as well as being unrelenting. There are VERY FEW places you can sit and pedal. You're standing the vast majority of the time. The climbs are usually too steep to sit and spin, you're standing to descend, and there's almost nothing flat or with a gradual grade out there.

I'm also surprised that the county (who owns the land the park is on) has permitted such extensive built obstacles. There are even some teeters, and most land managers around here have been poo-pooing those for quite a number of years.

Even found a respectable brewpub in town for post-ride grub and libations, but locals were telling me that I've pretty much seen all of the best that Terre Haute has to offer. :-D


----------



## Steezus (Jul 25, 2007)

Today up on Mack's Ridge out at Koko. Couldn't ask for a better day in December. 









A little cold on the north side though.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

On the way home from our ride today we checked out the lights in the hood


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

felt better today than i did last week.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> 36 miles on a fatbike in the rain and snow, and i just couldn't stop smiling. today was new bike day.
> 
> View attachment 1108466


Most excellent!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Got out with a couple good friend that are both new riders. Was fun,


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sort of. 

My wife assigned me to taking our son to the county pool to swim since he's on his high school's swim team and hadn't swam in a few days. Rain was predicted for later in the day and Sunday so my only chance was Saturday afternoon. I'm finishing our basement and was determined to get completed to a certain point. But that took a bit longer than I hoped and then I didn't have enough time to hit the trails. So I took my cyclocross bike out and just wandered around the neighborhood. Got all of 6.6 miles in. But better than nothing.

Oh yeah, and when we got to the pool we found it was closed because of a swim meet.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

terrasmak said:


> Got out with a couple good friend that are both new riders. Was fun,


I did today too, only one new rider but the rest of the group flaked! But he did pretty good for a first time, I guess his former moto background helped. Nice cool and beautiful in SoCal..some usual dull pics lol


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rode Space Mountain today, aka West Los Robles Trail. Also did Rosewood Trail. Then turned around and rode back up and out. 

11.81 miles
2036' elevation gain
1:36:36 ride time
7.3mph av speed
24.7mph max speed
989 calories
68.8F av temp


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*CIM Portapotty City*

Rode over to check out the start of CIM and the portapotty city.

Runners were long gone at 8:00 so I did a loop under Folsom Prison walls....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Funday we did a 2.5 hour ride-run pairing. (14km) I tested my new trail running shoes  I liked that I had better traction in the clay and didn't slip. It was chilly starting out on the road but it was nice in the forest.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Funday we did a 2.5 hour ride-run pairing. (14km) I tested my new trail running shoes  I liked that I had better traction in the clay and didn't slip. It was chilly starting out on the road but it was nice in the forest.
> 
> View attachment 1108651


Looks like a Funday indeed! 

Likein the EPO, Sprocket!

Is it just the lighting, or is the red on the jersey fading already?


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Took the leaf blower out Thanksgiving afternoon on a rocky trail, finally got the time to ride my work


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bankofdad said:


> Took the leaf blower out Thanksgiving afternoon on a rocky trail, finally got the time to ride my work


Just strap that thing to your bars and blow as you go!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Cornfield said:


> Looks like a Funday indeed!
> 
> Likein the EPO, Sprocket!
> 
> Is it just the lighting, or is the red on the jersey fading already?


bit of both i think


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

,!!:madman:


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

cyclelicious said:


> Funday we did a 2.5 hour ride-run pairing. (14km) I tested my new trail running shoes  I liked that I had better traction in the clay and didn't slip. It was chilly starting out on the road but it was nice in the
> View attachment 1108654
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like such a cool place to ride. Enjoy!


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Just strap that thing to your bars and blow as you go!


Yeah probably could as I have a backpack blower, although at full throttle might push me backwards, hahahahahaha


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Not today, but I did get out Friday-Sunday. Each day approx. 9 miles. All off road, mostly pretty flat (50-100 ftm)


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. Oat Hill Mine in Calistoga. Just 8.4 miles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steezus (Jul 25, 2007)

Rode Free Lunch and Eagle Wing out at Lunch Loops today.










I endo'd on my bike just riding there and sprang a pinky and ripped up a knee that's already having issues. My dumbass was not wearing knee pads!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

you know I had a great ride today. I've been suffering from fitness and skill/confidence deficiencies lately and some bike setup issues. Was a beautiful summers day, not too hot, not too cold. wasn't trying too hard, legs were wrecked from the last two days s othe first climb was a struggle, bike setup is finally feeling good... only did around 10km, but it was just all fun and gave me a real good feeling like how I used to ride years ago (the mid 90's)...loved it.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mik_git said:


> you know I had a great ride today. I've been suffering from fitness and skill/confidence deficiencies lately and some bike setup issues. Was a beautiful summers day, not too hot, not too cold. wasn't trying too hard, legs were wrecked from the last two days s othe first climb was a struggle, bike setup is finally feeling good... only did around 10km, but it was just all fun and gave me a real good feeling like how I used to ride years ago (the mid 90's)...loved it.


sounds like all of my rides!!! I always ,ALWAYS hate te first climb.

But you do sometimes just need the fun rides to "bring you back" to reality. I never get into the world of Strava, or keeping stats, but i do know when I feel like crap, and am not where I want to be physically. In the past 10 years, I almost always feel bad more for if I miss a great day weather wise to ride, rather than some physical feat.

I might not make a climb, or hit a line right, but it is worse when I am doing something that is keeping me off of my bike on a great day....like work. Most of my work mates skip days to golf...i will skip to ride in a heartbeat. And for me, it is usually cold rainy/snowy days. When we get a snow day, the first thing I do is get out on the bike


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> sounds like all of my rides!!! I always ,ALWAYS hate te first climb.
> 
> But you do sometimes just need the fun rides to "bring you back" to reality. I never get into the world of Strava, or keeping stats, but i do know when I feel like crap, and am not where I want to be physically. In the past 10 years, I almost always feel bad more for if I miss a great day weather wise to ride, rather than some physical feat.
> 
> I might not make a climb, or hit a line right, but it is worse when I am doing something that is keeping me off of my bike on a great day....like work. Most of my work mates skip days to golf...i will skip to ride in a heartbeat. And for me, it is usually cold rainy/snowy days. When we get a snow day, the first thing I do is get out on the bike


I've never heard someone love winter so much!! :thumbsup: I don't do well in cold weather.. spoiled Socal life.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep shy of 7 quick miles but since it was mostly dark we flew through the trail and did it under an hour. No time for pic stop, but had a blast.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

6'ish miles of fast, flowy ST. 

Smooth, hero dirt action.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

17 miles today, kinda cloudy


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> I've never heard someone love winter so much!! :thumbsup: I don't do well in cold weather.. spoiled Socal life.


Yeah. I am definitely Freeze Mizer. If it is over 55 degrees, I am generally hating life. Fall and winter are when I come out of hibernation. I also am a night owl so i like the shorter days...the trails are so pretty and solitary in those months. I can ride longer cause I don't get as tired.

As a kid, we would go on winter camps all the time both in Boy Scouts and with my family so I grew up in the cold. Cross country skiing. Also grew up playing hockey, so I was a rink rat. This was all just in Ohio as well, though we would CC ski up in the UP of Michigan and near International Falls MN.

You guys have infinite awesome trails out there though. I could suck it up and ride in the heat a couple times out there!!


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

I've been blessed with an opportunity to start my own (rather small) business. The nice thing about being a business owner is having the flexibility to get away from the computer during the day for a quick detox ride!

https://www.relive.cc/view/795418927


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I hope to get out before the rain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Went for an after work ride with the bros and played on rocks.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

no riding for a while, it was -9 at my daughter's bus stop this morning and -4 when I had to deliver her glasses to her at school which she had forgotten. Maybe Friday or Saturday.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Lights on in GB*

Rode GB also and detoured through Folsom Lake Estates on the way home. Couple of families up there bring in a huge generator and really go over the top on xmas lights, worth a trip. <-map->


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Just before the rain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherf (Nov 16, 2016)

HTR4EVR, how do you like your Motobecaine? Looks cool!


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

21ish miles combined on/off road yesterday evening into darkness. 1st night ride in a while and I really enjoyed it, but my toes were blocks of ice by the time I got home.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you. It's my sweet winter ride. Nice geometry to tackle the technical. I just converted it to a 1x10, 30t front and 12-42 rear. Pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

Took the hard tail out for a few hours today.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

410sprint said:


> Took the hard tail out for a few hours today.
> 
> View attachment 1109308


Cool pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Throwback Thursday December 8, 2012


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Whoa, time warp! :eekster:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Spinning bike and weights...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Throwback Thursday December 8, 2012
> 
> View attachment 1109338
> 
> ...


sooo jealous of where you get to ride!!

It actually snowed down here in C-bus last night. I was ecstatic...everybody else was whiny. Came out of work and immediately did snow angels in the dusting that was int he parking lot. My annual ritual for the first snow...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> sooo jealous of where you get to ride!!
> 
> It actually snowed down here in C-bus last night. I was ecstatic...everybody else was whiny. Came out of work and immediately did snow angels in the dusting that was int he parking lot. My annual ritual for the first snow...


We ride when we can... we are getting a heavy snowfall this weekend


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Tgif!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sure did. Chilly...


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

20 miles this evening


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Too cold for me as it was 18f this morning. Hit the spin bike at the gym. I did 22+ miles in an hour.

Here's my performance. I really don't know how to measure it as each bike puts out different readings.

I'm nicely fatigued, so I figure I worked it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giodog2000 (Jun 6, 2016)

My winter bike is ready... ;-)









Warmer inside ;-)


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

42 degrees here, did 8 miles and had to turn back since my left knee started to hurt due to the cold even though I was well dress up. Still fun


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Heading out at 5:00 ... pitch dark out, and it's a cold one!


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Did 15 miles and 1900' on some newer trails. The trails are some of the best built flowy trails I have ridden. Lots of single track and I put in more air time than I have ever done. I will be going back.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

*New Bike Day!*

New bike day for my wife! We picked up her new Stumpy Expert Carbon FSR today. Couldn't help but cruise it around the neighborhood for a few. Tomorrow I'll set up her suspension and set her up tubeless and she can properly bed in the brakes. She couldn't be happier! I pulled out my beloved '87 Stumpy for the middle photo.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Gorgeous bike! She's going to have a blast!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes I did 10 miles on China Camp state park.

I'm missing the open spaces in Chico.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I ran 14km this morning (-4C and -8C windchill) and rode for 2 hour this afternoon. Temperatures climbed to -2C for the ride. River banks are starting to freeze... we'll be ice biking soon  Definitely Funday!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Our Funday ride... making first tracks

[video]http://www.pinkbike.com/video/462160/[/video]


----------



## VT1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Quick ride with my son this morning. He was excited to try out his new helmet and pack, and ride the 29er. It was only 3.5 miles, but we had a great time, which is what counts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> our funday ride... Making first tracks
> 
> [video]http://www.pinkbike.com/video/462160/[/video]


brrrrrr!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*NorCal rains*

Big storm and rain up to 9k' Saturday, Yuba river flooding and huuuge inflow to Folsom Lake from the American River, checked it out yesterday morn. Folsom Lake up 15' Sat night thru this morn.

Settled in the almost dry muck last week.









Full of islands last week... 









Yuba River by the Rainbow Lodge


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Finals week at school, so i am done in time to get in a ride before it gets dark!! Temp:24F; light drizzle/sleet; trails were "perfectly muddy"...just enough to get some on the bike, but not enough to damage. Same trails will hopefully be snow covered today!!! No one out...trail all to myself.

Krampus chilling looking at where we came from








where we are headed








another perspective; great trail conditions








sign of a great days ride


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Temp:24F; light drizzle/sleet;


-and _shorts?_ Hardcore!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> -and _shorts?_ Hardcore!


yep. If the back of my neck is warm, my whole body is warm...and I had my balaclava/neck wrap thing on. I never wear long pants in the winter unless it is a suit for something.

Right now it is snowing, so will hit the same trails if I can here this afternoon...a little warmer today (30), but by Friday it is supposed to be in the teens...can't wait for that as well!!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

sXeXBMXer, you'd feel at home in MN. I remember being in a couple places in the world and seeing people in down parkas and stocking hats in the 40-50F range. They took one look at me in sandals, shorts and a T-shirt and gave me a look of pure awe and disbelief. Which, of course, was returned in their direction for all the expeditionary gear they were wearing. I'm like you, if I'm moving I'm warm and a light layer to block the wind is usually all I need until the snow flies. 

Enjoy your study break.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> no riding for a while, it was -9 at my daughter's bus stop this morning and -4 when I had to deliver her glasses to her at school which she had forgotten. Maybe Friday or Saturday.


My old stomping grounds. Do you live in Gardiner?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

kevinboyer said:


> My old stomping grounds. Do you live in Gardiner?


Well actually about 5 miles away up in Mammoth Hot Springs, Yellowstone National Park. Which is about 1500 feet higher than Gardiner, MT and a little colder. We got some snow lately and it has turned to ice so even riding road is treacherous.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Well actually about 5 miles away up in Mammoth Hot Springs, Yellowstone National Park. Which is about 1500 feet higher than Gardiner, MT and a little colder. We got some snow lately and it has turned to ice so even riding road is treacherous.


Very nice. I know all that area very well. I lived in Bozeman for 9 years and spent probably 85% of my outdoor time in YNP. Hopefully we will return to MT in the next year or so.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

There have been some gorgeous sunrises this last week or two while I have been driving to work. I had been using the excuse that it's winter time and too cold to get out early on the bike to catch a sunrise on the trail. Seeing everyone else's winter ride reports inspired me to suck it up and battle the cold. I took the day off from work, charged up my light battery, donned my winter riding attire-a long sleeve T-shirt, and ventured out into the frigid 50°F morning (am I getting any sympathy here?).


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^^That's a tough call. Most mere mortals would snuggle up to the fireplace with a book.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

YES!!! I got to ride again today!! And winter is here...at least for a few days...what a difference 24 hours makes: (sorry for the heavy pix and winter geeking out!!)

These are taken in the same spots as yesterdays (previous post)
































Entrance to the lake/park where the trails are. the lake sometimes freezes enough to skate on...bonus!








Wipeout #1. On a section that is really fun curvy flowy singletrack. the Knards just didn't bite on this corner...








Snow-bike angel. I laid there for a minute and a lone guy walked by on the trail and said "Are you alright?" "I am perfectly fine...."








where the trails come back out into the park. It loops the lake and runs along the river








this is the gravel jogging trail that directly rings the lake. Normally bikes are not allowed here...but in the snow, all rules go out the window!








Wipe out #2. Fourth lap of the trail (after one on the gravel trail) and my legs were gone. This cutaway goes down and up very quickly. The turn just after where I bailed is almost 90 deg. 








Back to the car. And then home to thaw out!!! I did not want to leave, but my body had other plans....


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Pretty nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Did an easy hour on some mostly new to me trails with a couple friends. Then did a brutal 1:15 group trainer session after to turn the legs into Jello.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Granite Bay*



sXeXBMXer said:


> YES!!! I got to ride again today!! And winter is here...at least for a few days...what a difference 24 hours makes


Nice snow pix!!

Great SS condits at Granite Bay 'til one of our guy's Carver Ti frame cracked...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Pouring down in Napa. ☹️ Skyline is pretty much a mud soup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HTR4EVR said:


> Pouring down in Napa. ☹️ Skyline is pretty much a mud soup.


For a second there I was looking at the skyline trying to figure out what you meant. Then it dawned on me that Skyline is a trail name. Duh!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

We are supposed to get that Northern rain this weekend... uggh!!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. It's the main trail on Skyline Wilderness Park. That's our mountain right there. That cloud is heading your way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

patski said:


> Nice snow pix!!
> 
> Great SS condits at Granite Bay 'til one of our guy's Carver Ti frame cracked...
> 
> ...


I'm missing the night rides along Lake Oroville.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

After more than two mhonts of pause ( broken leg ) short ride this mornning...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

A short 15km ride, that was about 50/50 climbing and descending. Nice, warm day out.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

HTR4EVR said:


> I'm missing the night rides along Lake Oroville.


I love night riding, especially with good lights, like my gloworms!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have always enjoyed night riding. With the long nights and shorts days, night rides are sometimes all that's available after work and on weekdays.

At night, our world extends only to edges of our projected light. I think of it as my sphere of light. That sphere is my only reality. Whatever lies beyond it and can’t be seen, doesn’t exist.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Not even close. SoCal get ready for the mother load.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

GPS battery died, so dunno how far. I need to download a GPS app for my phone.

Christmas in the air and on the tree.


----------



## Giodog2000 (Jun 6, 2016)

-23C (-9F) this morning....Will not happen!!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Big Winter storm just passed through the region... more storming this evening.... which should make riding very interesting this weekend


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Giodog2000 said:


> -23C (-9F) this morning....Will not happen!!!


With high of 10 degrees and snow today and a low of -26 tomorrow and snow, no ride or exiting the house!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lots of rain, no ride but we need the rain..maybe by Sunday..?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> Big Winter storm just passed through the region... more storming this evening.... which should make riding very interesting this weekend


As long as there's a fire in the furnace.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

My winter pants came in. Had to take them for a spin in 30F.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

First winter ride of the season! (-17C)


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

MCHB said:


> First winter ride of the season! (-17C)
> View attachment 1110757
> 
> View attachment 1110758


that is awesome!

We lose our winter tomorrow  50 deg and rain is gonna wash away the snow. Back to the norm...hopefully Jan and Feb bring more sustainable snow


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yep, and about to go out and ride some more!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

no


----------



## Giodog2000 (Jun 6, 2016)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> no


Heck no lol


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

Out. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

HA! :lol: Chump change by comparison but it hit 34F here on the Central Coast of CA. We have received 2", give or take, of rain since Thurs. My nearby trails were still too gooey to ride so Thursday I happened to be up long before the sun and watched the impending rain coming closer from just offshore so I jumped on the road bike for about 15 miles and got back a little bit wet. Did the same yesterday, too. This storm blew out with big winds and left crystal clear and cold skies. I waited till it warmed up to a balmy 40* before I took to the road again this morning. My average for the ride was 44*. The finger tips and nose didn't approve but they've since thawed. I just don't have much gear for these conditions since it's usually short-lived here.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> no


Wuss, lol!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Well yes, I did, mountain bike-roadie style. Gotta give the dirt a chance to drain out. 

Rode over to the Rose Bowl and did some laps.

22.44 miles
1:32:47 ride time
14.5mph av speed
28.6mph max speed
1152' elevation gain
1295 calories
56.2F degrees av temp (BRRRRRR!) :lol:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hawg said:


> Well yes, I did, mountain bike-roadie style. Gotta give the dirt a chance to drain out.
> 
> Rode over to the Rose Bowl and did some laps.
> 
> ...


Do you think by tomorrow it will be ok to hit the trails? I got up early this morning it was 41 here! I wanted to get the roadie out but the day got away from me


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

We decided to let the trails dry out today and took the road bikes out for a planned 30mile loop. At mile 9 I flatted and my pump wasn't working properly so we headed over to the bike shop to top off the air. Lo and behold there was a coffee shop nearby so we bought cups of coffee and hung out for awhile and then headed back to the car. 

I ended with:
18 miles
1hr16min moving time
2hr58min total time

Yes I spent more time off the bike than I did on the bike. We did have good intentions though.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Do you think by tomorrow it will be ok to hit the trails? I got up early this morning it was 41 here! I wanted to get the roadie out but the day got away from me


On cold days, I get things done in the morning so that I can ride a little later when it warms up.

As far as riding on dirt after a rain, it depends on what kind of dirt. The San Gabes, which is composed primarily of DG, is safe to ride tomorrow but places that are muddy or clay based should be avoided for several days.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

My ride three weeks ago was the last local ride for the season. Rode 19" of fresh snow on my snowboard today, and rode through the first half of the storm all day yesterday as well.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yup did get out today after checking out x-mas cards...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yes-um

winter riding Video - Pinkbike


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

singlesprocket said:


> yup did get out today after checking out x-mas cards...
> View attachment 1110893
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! What's da soundtrack?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep 9 miles of rail trail/road on the CX bike.....

Fall in LA


----------



## Sr.Smith (Dec 14, 2013)

Not today, it has been rainning all day.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Yep. A little over 9 miles on some very fun private trails with a good group of about 10. 850ft of climbing


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh My Sack! said:


> HA! :lol: Chump change by comparison but it hit 34F here on the Central Coast of CA. We have received 2", give or take, of rain since Thurs. My nearby trails were still too gooey to ride so Thursday I happened to be up long before the sun and watched the impending rain coming closer from just offshore so I jumped on the road bike for about 15 miles and got back a little bit wet. Did the same yesterday, too. This storm blew out with big winds and left crystal clear and cold skies. I waited till it warmed up to a balmy 40* before I took to the road again this morning. My average for the ride was 44*. The finger tips and nose didn't approve but they've since thawed. I just don't have much gear for these conditions since it's usually short-lived here.


I would liken mountain biking to going for a hike in the woods compared to road biking.
I rode at 21° and windy, it was not as cold as the 42° road bike rides I used to do["Oh boy, here comes a nice long downhill!!].


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

misterbill said:


> I would liken mountain biking to going for a hike in the woods compared to road biking.
> I rode at 21° and windy, it was not as cold as the 42° road bike rides I used to do["Oh boy, here comes a nice long downhill!!].


Agreed. Between trail running, mountain biking and road cycling I sometimes have a bit of a hard time remembering what I need to wear for when it is really cold. Last year I went out on the road bike and was miserable the whole time because I underdressed, riding slower than normal to slow the breeze. I think I was dressed for mountain biking.

Rare non-riding weekend for me due to rain. I should have slipped out one morning as it appears it hadn't rained enough to close the trails. But office closes for Christmas starting Wednesday so should get some rides in. One of my local trails is the same exit off the highway as the closest outlet mall so I'll probably have to skip those.


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes, 17km...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I tried to ride this morning, but the 15F temps froze the ratchet bar/arm on my roof rack down. Thought of running warm water on it, but it would just freeze on the way...have to figure something out for tomorrow. Don't want to dump ani freeze on the top of the car....


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I tried to ride this morning, but the 15F temps froze the ratchet bar/arm on my roof rack down. Thought of running warm water on it, but it would just freeze on the way...have to figure something out for tomorrow. Don't want to dump ani freeze on the top of the car....


Pee on it. Drink a few beers in case it freezes on the way.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Pee on it. Drink a few beers in case it freezes on the way.


I might consider than tomorrow. I would make the drink hot chocolate though because:
1. I don't drink alcohol
2. It is warm and tasty


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Just use a hair dryer to melt the ice when you're at home. Perhaps use some PAM or WD-40 on the mechanism to future proof it against the cold for while.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

dbhammercycle said:


> Just use a hair dryer to melt the ice when you're at home. Perhaps use some PAM or WD-40 on the mechanism to future proof it against the cold for while.


yeah. I was wondering if WD-40 would work in that low of temp...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I tried to ride this morning, but the 15F temps froze the ratchet bar/arm on my roof rack down.


First world problems.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Too cold to ride now, so spin to stay fit for springtime.

It's not boring as the music is cranking. 2-3 times weekly now.

Here's last night's ride.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Got a quick lunch ride / shake-down on my just completed Karate Monkey. Working out an expected kink with the quick release rear. More miles soon to come.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dbhammercycle said:


> Just use a hair dryer to melt the ice when you're at home. Perhaps use some PAM or WD-40 on the mechanism to future proof it against the cold for while.


If nothing else at least it will be non stick and ready to cook on.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Just under 18 miles, 2100 ft of vertical


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Got a quick lunch ride / shake-down on my just completed Karate Monkey. Working out an expected kink with the quick release rear. More miles soon to come.
> 
> View attachment 1111438


That is nice!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Not a dead body, but...*

Regular Tuesday night ride around Lake Natoma, after we passed Willow Creek we started hearing Coyotes, quite a few.

When we were almost into Folsom we ran across this carcass, right ON the trail.

















Deer was located here:









Had to run to Sam Hornes to have a few recovery brewz....


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

27.5km of mostly doubletrack and fire roads with a fait bit of climbing.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good to see the coyotes almost had enough time at the dinner table to pick their plate clean. I'd hate to have to scold them. 

I once came across a deer carcass killed by a mountain lion. I spotted drag marks on the trail, I followed them 40' off the trail to find it covered in brush and half eaten. I knew what I was seeing and scooted out of there in a hurry.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Last night........1st night ride ever! It was great!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Correction ^ first night ride in snow on skinnies.

Way to get out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Not really, but I did join a "group trainer session" 1:15 of shared pain and suffering.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes I did. Winter Solstice ride with me and the dog at night. We did 9.4 miles and he treed two possums. He's part Bluetick Coonhound so it's in his blood.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Lots of clouds today, but only a few sprinkles.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Way to go to everyone that got to ride last evening!

We couldn't get out for a winter solstice ride but we are planning to all this weekend


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Correction ^ first night ride in snow on skinnies.
> 
> Way to get out there. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Thanks! The first of many I think!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I tried. I left the Monkey at home till I get a Tuggnut for it so I snagged my freshly cleaned and beautified FSR Carbon Evo and headed 20 minutes north to my regular trailhead. Ended up with a total of .4 miles. After hanging in the parking lot for a solid 20+ minutes watching some shady-ass characters that I'm pretty confident were scoping the trail's holiday traffic user vehicles while the lot was quiet, they left and I hopped on the bike only to have a mechanical occur a few hundred yards into the ride. The clutch mech on my XTR rear derrailleur decided to stick forward and my chain was going sloppy. Went back, worked on it while in the Thule tray rack and thought it was good. Not so. It stuck again part way up the trail. My rear carbon hooped wheel had a run in with a $180 XTR RD over a year ago and fortunately only 1 spoke and the RD were the casualties of that event. I decided not to risk it and took it home to swap it with a new XTR DR that was at home in the box. So much for a Soltice Ride! I'm heading out today, tweaked lumbar and all, to get some miles in before we get hit with a trail closing 1" + inch of rain Fx for tomorrow early afternoon.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I tried. I left the Monkey at home till I get a Tuggnut for it so I snagged my freshly cleaned and beautified FSR Carbon Evo and headed 20 minutes north to my regular trailhead. Ended up with a total of .4 miles. After hanging in the parking lot for a solid 20+ minutes watching some shady-ass characters that I'm pretty confident were scoping the trail's holiday traffic user vehicles while the lot was quiet, they left and I hopped on the bike only to have a mechanical occur a few hundred yards into the ride. The clutch mech on my XTR rear derrailleur decided to stick forward and my chain was going sloppy. Went back, worked on it while in the Thule tray rack and thought it was good. Not so. It stuck again part way up the trail. My rear carbon hooped wheel had a run in with a $180 XTR RD over a year ago and fortunately only 1 spoke and the RD were the casualties of that event. I decided not to risk it and took it home to swap it with a new XTR DR that was at home in the box. So much for a Soltice Ride! I'm heading out today, tweaked lumbar and all, to get some miles in before we get hit with a trail closing 1" + inch of rain Fx for tomorrow early afternoon.


At least you were able to go outside! It's been raining here (on and off, but more on than off) since last night. Not heavy rain, but we are soaked nonetheless.

I'm gonna go down and do laps in our complex garage later today to keep from going insane. :crazy:


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

The woods were strangely quiet this evening. Upon returning home, I discovered an interesting surprise in one of the pictures on my camera! :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

MCHB said:


> The woods were strangely quiet this evening. Upon returning home, I discovered an interesting surprise in one of the pictures on my camera! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1111852


were you on your way to the Land of Misfit Toys?


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Thought we were getting rained out but instead we got hero dirt!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uh...no went skate skiing up at bogus basin.Cross training makes sense here in Idaho


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

29er4ever said:


> Lots of clouds today, but only a few sprinkles.
> 
> View attachment 1111696


What trail is this?


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> were you on your way to the Land of Misfit Toys?


That's a bit farther Northeast of here...like above the Yukon far, lol!

Kind of an amusing story, actually. A buddy's son's favorite stuffed animal is Bumble. A few days ago his wife posted on one of my biking pictures that I looked like "Bumble's long lost cousin." The next day I posted an overly excited remark about seeing Bumble on TV. The day after that my buddy sent me a picture of himself in an amazing christmas sweater with Bumble on it. Shortly thereafter the idea popped into my head while out biking to photo-chop Bumble into one of my pictures, lol!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm gonna ride mid day today (or die trying)!!! Darn rain coming and going and coming and going... :incazzato:


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Gold canyon trail system in Arizona










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> I'm gonna ride mid day today (or die trying)!!! Darn rain coming and going and coming and going... :incazzato:


Tough life ya got there in SoCal. I bet the temps are a grueling 65 degrees or more.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Hawg said:


> I'm gonna ride mid day today (or die trying)!!! Darn rain coming and going and coming and going... :incazzato:


Yesterday would have been a perfect day to ride.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Tough life ya got there in SoCal. I bet the temps are a grueling 65 degrees or more.


And its already RAINING AGAIN!!!!!

What is this crap, the PNW?! :madman:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Tough life ya got there in SoCal. I bet the temps are a grueling 65 degrees or more.


We have been reaching 50's - is a nightmare!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Hawg said:


> And its already RAINING AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> What is this crap, the PNW?! :madman:


Embrace the SUCK!

Got out late yesterday on the Monkey and now with a Tuggnut installed, gave it the real monkey business in the chunk. What a hoot! Gonna get along just fine with my primate friend!


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sunny winter day, 18km


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Hawg said:


> And its already RAINING AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> What is this crap, the PNW?! :madman:


At least our trails hold up pretty well in the rain which means that you can keep on riding.

It was snowing at my house this morning though. I don't much care for snow riding anymore.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, finally! But it was just a mere mountain bike-roadie ride. 

5.06 miles
23.23 ride time
13.0mph av speed
19.5mph max speed
207' elevation gain
271 calories
55.6F degree av temp

....and then I went into our parking garage and did 100 laps, 50 one way, and then 50 in the other direction. The diameter of my loops is about 100' and boy, was I was getting dizzy...


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

*Bonneville Mills County Park, Bristol, Indiana*

First time on the fat bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Epic south mountain ride. Short distance but big climbs










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I took a vacation day today and did about ten miles on my fat bike. Rode my 5" tires on 100mm rims so it was not a fast ride but I certainly had a good time since I got rained out both days last weekend.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

iliketexmex said:


> First time on the fat bike. :thumbsup:


that looks awesome! What kind of bike? Wish we still had snow here in Central Ohio...my ride tomorrow is gonna be muddy


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

It is a Gravity, Bullseye Monster. I live in Central OH too, but I travel around for work which is why I was able to ride in Indiana today. I always keep my bike in the car, so wherever I am I can find a place to ride. I use the singletracks app "trails near me" function. That is how I found Bonneville Mills. 

I may hit Alum Creek tomorrow if it is not too soft. If it is too soft, I may just do trail work in the beginner loop (I volunteer with COMBO).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We're planning a Christmas eve evening ride... weather is mild


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

No time for a long ride today, a quick 13km of doubletrack and fire roads.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep... Was a stellar ride, was cleaning lots of features that had given me trouble in the past. Then pride got the better of me, as I BRAAPPP'D into a new fork I hadn't ridden before. I ended up halfway between a high line and a low line, my attempted wall ride came to an abrupt OTB. Came away relatively unscathed... Crooked handlebars, right side is now 11mm rise rather than 12mm. Bent right brake lever slightly, was able to almost fully straighten it by hand post ride. Fork felt a little funky afterwards - not sure a full, sudden depress was what it was after. Depressurized it post ride, cycled it a few times then pumped it up - back to ideal pressure. It seems to be ok. 
Ironic thing is, I'm looking at upgrading all these parts (+drive train) in a week or so o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

While you guys were fighting about toothbrush carry.... 6.7miles about 55degrees - threw 2 layers on, rode 3min, came back for a 3rd...Yes Im a winter wimp (ww?) Brrrrrr weather but the San Gabes look fn Awesome!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Rode with my son. First I was going to take my single speed, took it for a spin around the house and decided I'm too used to short stem and wide bars, need to wait until I update it. Then I decided to take the Dragon. Pumped up the tires and hopped on, fork plunged, needed air. Ok, let's just take the Superlight.

We rode the intermediate trail we normally ride and then I took him on his first advance trail (South Loop at Blanket's Creek in Woodstock, GA). He didn't do too bad.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> We're planning a Christmas eve evening ride... weather is mild
> 
> View attachment 1112017


Was the name on the paint can "Christmas Tree Green"???


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> We're planning a Christmas eve evening ride... weather is mild
> 
> View attachment 1112017


that is a SWEET tree!! I would like to order 2!! 

...and Merry Christmas/Happy Haunakkah/Festive Winter Solstice/Happy Kwanza...to everyone!! Be safe; Be introspective; Be Thankful; Be Aware; Be Silly; hope everyone gets to ride in the next few days!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, I'ma gonna git me one tamorra!


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Yes, I rode today.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Hawg said:


> Oh, I'ma gonna git me one tamorra!


You should go buy 4 SRAM Eagle XD cassettes to make it real special!

And YES, I got a ride in, today! We had 1.5" of rain yesterday here on the central coast so Montana de Oro was the place to be. Sustained winds at 20kt with greater gusts and a few small rain cells brought some precip but it was a good but cold ride. It was high on my Suffer Score since I was pushing pretty hard on the rigid SS. I felt it! The ground was still real wet so the tread was slowwwww. That hurt.









Start of the ride overlooking an angry ocean.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

12/24/2016 yup, squeezed out a ride today.

though had to go downtown at noon.









got some treats, then hit the raw trails by the humber river.

















chilled by the camp near the humber river.









there's some tasty critters there.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> You should go buy 4 SRAM Eagle XD cassettes to make it real special!
> 
> And YES, I got a ride in, today! We had 1.5" of rain yesterday here on the central coast so Montana de Oro was the place to be. Sustained winds at 20kt with greater gusts and a few small rain cells brought some precip but it was a good but cold ride. It was high on my Suffer Score since I was pushing pretty hard on the rigid SS. I felt it! The ground was still real wet so the tread was slowwwww. That hurt.
> 
> ...


Are there any secret trails that provide a view of the power plant?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

singlesprocket said:


> 12/24/2016 yup, squeezed out a ride today.
> 
> though had to go downtown at noon.
> 
> ...


SS, did you build that lean to on the spot or is it already there for use?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hawg said:


> SS, did you build that lean to on the spot or is it already there for use?


Merry Christmas Hawg! Yes ss built the lean-to 'camp' near the trails, a couple years ago. Cool little spot


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Did my usual climb to the top and stopping on the way down to cut out the fallen trees. One of them was pretty big, but no match for the 19.5" Silky.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> Merry Christmas Hawg! Yes ss built the lean-to 'camp' near the trails, a couple years ago. Cool little spot


Merry Christmas 'licious!

Do others use it or is it hidden in plain sight?


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

City park this AM. Testing parts from Santa last night. Quick 5 Mile shakedown. Dropper seat and brakes are left and this beginners bike I thought I wouldn't change will only have the frame as a factory part.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hawg said:


> Merry Christmas 'licious!
> 
> Do others use it or is it hidden in plain sight?


Hidden in plain sight... although judging the traffic of animal tracks... it's no secret to them


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sprocket and I did a run-ride pairing this Christmas day. It was awesome!

























One of Santa's reindeer had a mishap








Happy Christmas from the Humber River


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Hidden in plain sight. I like to build little chill spots neat the trails i work on.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Another great ride today ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes and it was coooold. ☃☃☃☃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BOdlNyEjmvO/

Got 30 miles in on the roadbike , great day


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

-1C this mornning... 21km


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Freezing rain today... no


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Yup, Pittsfield State Forest, Pittsfield MA


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

16.4 miles with the dog at Johnson Branch State park. The weather was a perfect 68 degrees.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sure did!

5 laps around the Rose Bowl

15.45 miles
54:04 ride time
17.1mph av speed
24.3mph max speed
535' elevation gain
911 calories
54.7F av temp

More folks out exercising than I thought there would be. It's not New Years yet! :nono:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

iliketexmex said:


> First time on the fat bike. :thumbsup:


How was it? What kind of Fattie did you end up getting? Snow riding is the best!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

No rained to much. The river ice might lift tonight.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

National trail at South mountain in Arizona today.


















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. Some muddy fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

26km of ironbark forest up-down action. Fire roads and singletrack.









Warm and humid and I sweated like a pregnant nun.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

45min ride... then rear hub crapped the bed =(

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

25 min ( I like this, much bitter than km... Thank you on idea targnik  ... cloudy, cold, rainy day.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

All the rain we got yesterday made it a little slick... but do-able


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> All the rain we got yesterday made it a little slick... but do-able
> 
> View attachment 1112508


Does this mean you have the hots for Vanilla Ice?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Does this mean you have the hots for Vanilla Ice?


lol ice ice baby!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Darn straight, I did! It was like Spring here, I even had the A/C in my truck on earlier today. :eekster:

11.15 miles
1850' elevation gain

"It's good to be the King (of the hill)", says my bike as it rests on the bench and ganders out at the view... 

Can you see the reflection off the Pacific in the other pic?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I went BIG! 1.4 miles! Yes, that's a decimal there. Planned on a decent ride today and things happened. I threw a new cog on the SS and just had to try it so I hit this little tiny open space trail network that we recently dug some new trail reroutes on and I got 1.4 miles of a quick test and finished in the dark! I'll be on the trail tomorrow and it's gonna be real windy here.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Rode Markham Park in South FL today. Impressed with what they built out of pretty much nothing. It's all relative. I did see a guy there in full matching spandex riding a downhill bike with 8" of travel. Lol


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I went BIG! 1.4 miles! Yes, that's a decimal there. Planned on a decent ride today and things happened. I threw a new cog on the SS and just had to try it so I hit this little tiny open space trail network that we recently dug some new trail reroutes on and I got 1.4 miles of a quick test and finished in the dark! I'll be on the trail tomorrow and it's gonna be real windy here.


I'm proud of you OMS! Way to tear it up on the SS! Whats the gearing?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup ;-)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

roaringfork said:


> Rode Markham Park in South FL today. Impressed with what they built out of pretty much nothing. It's all relative. I did see a guy there in full matching spandex riding a downhill bike with 8" of travel. Lol


Man they are serious there. I'm starting to just wear jeans and a t shirt.


----------



## Juan Dinger (Dec 28, 2016)

Squeezed in a ride late in the arvo, but it was bloody hot. Have plenty of Christmas cheer to burn off.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Went spinning last night, hope to get out on the weekend. With these watts numbers, I should be yelling STRAVA! in the class.

I think I got the easy bike









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes! 15ish miles and about 1600ft climbing at Sherando Lake in the GWNF.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

notso said:


> Yes! 15ish miles and about 1600ft climbing at Sherando Lake in the GWNF.


Beautiful area to ride in. Makes me wish I was in Blacksburg over the holiday break instead of CO.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Quick one today and another easy spin yesterday. Recovering from the Flu so I'm taking it super easy!

https://www.strava.com/activities/813127529

https://www.strava.com/activities/814112334


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Broke in my new toy and uh...biking through the snow with wider tires almost feels like cheating! Had so much fun though; stopped and chatted with a few people on the route. Didn't think it would also double as an ice breaker! :3


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*For Trail Side Assistance, Please Call...*


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Where's the hand set?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Bluetooth


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## GlancesToTheWorld (Dec 29, 2016)

Yeah Great day today


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

*A rare sunny winter day in Ohio*













I took advantage of Alum Creek on my Fat bike.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> Bluetooth


:lol:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Ha! Good archaeological find C2L!

I found something too ...Tiger roadkill :eekster: Nah. just a schmata :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> Bluetooth


Winning! :lol:

I'm guessing there are regular users here frequenting this site that have never seen or used that device.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Rode ~18 miles today. Been doing more weightlifting and hiking, lately, and this was the first time on the mtb in 2 months. Thought I might die from lack of gears a couple of times. Had to take breaks to get my heart rate back into a humanly tolerable range after climbs that I normally stay in the saddle for most of. Felt great afterwards, though, so hopefully I'll get some mojo back pretty quick. 







Doubt spending an hour and a half on my newest bike last night helped, but that's how I've started watching movies(with laptop on a makeshift stand and computer speakers/subwoofer).


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Hawg said:


> I'm proud of you OMS! Way to tear it up on the SS! Whats the gearing?


:lol: Thanks. It was brutal. 190' of buff vertical. :eekster:

I threw on a Surly 22T cog (had a 20T). Running a Wolf Tooth 30T up front. Got in 9+ and 1300' in the chunky stuff yesterday with it. Works well for the toothy and rocky network up around Irish Hills that I tend to ride frequently.


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

Fatbiked with friends 30 miles of Pennsylvania towpath/railtrail with ice patches, a little mud, lots of wet mulchy leaves, etc. Only place to ride responsibly this time of year without damaging soft singletrack.

It was a raw damp 37 degrees with a fine mist flying in the face but I was out with friends followed by burgers and IPAs afterwards


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*commute on niner today*

first from a month without


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

A ride on the frozen hill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes! 12.5 miles on an absolute gorgeous day....


















^^ Woodpecker going at the middle tree.










Thanks to the rain we have some green scenery around.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep! Gorgeous So Cal morning. https://www.relive.cc/view/815056111


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

MattMay said:


> Yep! Gorgeous So Cal morning. https://www.relive.cc/view/815056111


That is pretty cool.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm hooked on relive.cc! (Re)Signed up for Strava just for that purpose.


----------



## Solrak (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice 855m climbing to get to that lake...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I was able to get out there once more before the Pineapple Express returns. Rode to and through Cherry Canyon. I'd call it a relaxing ride. I'd ride hard for a spell and then I would find a place with a view to relax and enjoy the outdoors for a good 15 minutes per stop. 

10.73 miles
1:12:05 ride time
8.9mph av speed
32.1mph max speed
1453' elevation gain
798 calories
69.9F av temp


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Two more days left to add to the yearly total, Hawg, nice RR!

I really dig the radio tower thingy shot!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Rain is coming our way, I'm bummed off tomorrow as well.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> I really dig the radio tower thingy shot!


I was pretending that it was an At-at coming after me! :lol:

It's actually a preserved WW II bomb attack alert tower. :eekster:

When I was a kid, they would run it once a month. It could be heard for 10 miles around the valley, easily.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

almost rode today


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

singlesprocket said:


> almost rode today


That was like being on acid but just being stoned instead.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm seeking substance abuse counseling after watching that! :skep:


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Didn't ride today, but planned too, that is until the Sushi fish poisoning took over. Taking a walk to the mailbox is painful, but not nearly as much as that guitar.

That doesn't seem very calming. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

singlesprocket said:


> almost rode today


Jesus Built My Hotrod - Ministry....haven't heard that song in years!! Great soundtrack!!!


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

One last time for the year. 10 miles, 1200ft climbing. Sherando lake gwnf.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

last ride of 2016!! It has been a decent year of riding. Got to ride on Toronto; Albion Hills Provincial Park; Rifle River State Park in Michigan, and the usual haunts here in Central Ohio: Alum Creek 1, Chestnut Ridge and the local yokel trail here in town

looks more like an early autumn day than Dec 31st 








where I came from








first wipe-out spot. The trail was deceptively "lose" today. 








the Knards were not shedding the clay-like mud. Had 4 wipeouts in corners today








Krampus chilling near the end of the ride








Hope to get a first ride of the year in tomorrow...if I don't sleep in...

Happy New Year everyone! Stay safe and vigilant tongiht


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Sweet pics sXeXBMXer. Glad you had nice time in Toronto & Albion Hills!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Last rockin' ride for 2016! Expecting more adventures and loads of fun in 2017. Time to bring in a new year

Trails were well packed. Good traction
































Happy New Year from me and 'sprocket


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Great ride with 5 hombres ^^ may have converted a newbie to mtb'in

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!

I haven't ridden since last year, but it seems just like yesterday.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

It's been a few months since last ride as the weather back home is more conductive to running or elliptical, but brought my bike with me for my mom's passing and found new city trails not a mile from her doorstep. So yesterday I put in 15+ miles. Rocks are a lot different than roots!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Last rockin' ride for 2016! Expecting more adventures and loads of fun in 2017. Time to bring in a new year
> 
> Trails were well packed. Good traction
> View attachment 1113265
> ...


Thanks 'Licious! Hope you guys have a great and safe New Year, as well as everyone else on the forum!

Albion Hills was "memorable" to say he least! The fiance's wipe out is still a big story at gatherings. Hope to get up there again in the future and give it a second go. We are doing some more training rides to get her more confident in the meantime


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

First of 2017 and ended at Chevy's with stake nachos. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

1st ride of the new year with my brother today and unlike you lot in the northern hemisphere it was bloody hot! 28 degrees (that's celcius) and getting hotter as we rode, so at two hours we were done. Heaps of fun though.

Hope everyone here has a great year going forward too


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

Did a club breakfast meet and ride. Ended up with almost 16 miles in 25-28F temps. Fun ride but I rather eat someplace a little healthier than Village Inn.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride -run pairing 10km, 0c temps. Sidewalks were mostly clear and trails were packed (where there was foot traffic). It was a beautiful sunny day and great way to start the year.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I got to bring the new year in at 45 degrees with some old friends and meet some new people. I can't complain.

It looks cold in your post Judy. The river is still mostly frozen. We've just had a lot of rain.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Got some great singletrack riding in today


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

terrasmak said:


> Got some great singletrack riding in today


SWR or BBT?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Hawg said:


> SWR or BBT?


From what i understand, both.

Started on The First Mile, ended on Single track roller coaster


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Not a chance...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wet the bed again? ^


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Happy New Year everyone. 

My New Years resolution shall be to ride more whine less.


<<It's too cold.

<<There's too much snow.

<<It's too wet.

<<It's too windy.

<<It's too hot.

I'm too tired.

Blah, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HTR4EVR said:


> Not a chance...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pretty much what I rode in today...in the woods though, you didn't notice it as much...but the bike was happily muddy. The Knards worked better today even though parts of the trail were sloppier. Looser mud for the most part....

No pix cause it pretty much looked the same as yesterday...

Trail stewards: don't worry. This is a local trail network that has always been "au natural". Been here for 40+ years and always ridden rain or shine. The trail maintains itself by not being messed with by humans. No manmade parts anywhere, other than what the wheels do as they roll by, or what nature does as trees fall, the river floods etc


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

If you consider that 2017 is two days old now and that I have only ridden one out of those two days, then I have wasted half the year already. :madman:

Felt like climbing today so I hit the the fire roads (Hostetter/Verdugo Motorway on Verdugo Mountain). I was treated to a once a year special occasion on the way up the mountain, the B2 Stealth Bomber "flying wing" passed by me at eye level on it's way to doing a fly over at the Rose Parade. It was AWESOME. Been lucky enough to experience this several times over the years. Seen the F-117 and F-22 Stealth Fighters in the past also. :thumbsup:

16.83 miles
2890' elevation gain
2:00:13 ride time
8.4mph av speed
31.3mph max speed
1399 calories
44.9F av temp


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

10km's of river trail w/ my two sons ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

No, sat in Chico Hot springs while the snow fell at 0 degrees F outside. Drank a couple White Russians and ate lunch and then headed back to town.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Hawg said:


> If you consider that 2017 is two days old now and that I have only ridden one out of those two days, then I have wasted half the year already. :madman:


Eggzactly!

Rode out to check out how much water they've let out of Folsom Lake, it's incredible.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

sXeXBMXer said:


> pretty much what I rode in today...in the woods though, you didn't notice it as much...but the bike was happily muddy. The Knards worked better today even though parts of the trail were sloppier. Looser mud for the most part....
> 
> No pix cause it pretty much looked the same as yesterday...
> 
> Trail stewards: don't worry. This is a local trail network that has always been "au natural". Been here for 40+ years and always ridden rain or shine. The trail maintains itself by not being messed with by humans. No manmade parts anywhere, other than what the wheels do as they roll by, or what nature does as trees fall, the river floods etc


On days like this the local park allows riding only on the main fire road. Our previous venue was all year round, all weather riding. Even night riding on winter. Gosh, I miss those days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Managed a little over 1200 feet of climbing on some cold squeaky packed powder. The descent was freezing. I was sweaty from the climb and it was about 10 degrees F.


----------



## Solrak (Dec 14, 2016)

20 km today and 783 m of elevation gain. At the end of the ride we tried to climb this, it was my personal Everest, 42% slope. Couldn't do it, climbed 3/4 of the hill and my legs said stop...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It rained all day. The good news is the melting the snow... the bad news is it's going to freeze :eekster:


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

Short trail ride today with my son, first off road ride since getting a chunk of my bowels removed 3 months ago. Very happy i was able to handle the bumps of the trail without pain, now to get some form back in those legs


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Short ride with the bro-in-law... Just a short, lung buster for him ;-)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

We're seeing a Fx for rain for a couple-a-few days and that will make my immediately local network unrideable so I got out for a good jaunt. Rain is still threatening but not a drop has fallen on us as of yet early this morning. If it doesn't, worst case, I hit the trail again!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*short ride after work*

a view over my city


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Got in a quick one before more rain comes...

https://www.strava.com/activities/821293539


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Trails are closed so a level 10 rolling hills stationary ride will do it. And the view is awesome.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Finally after what seemed like an eternity, I was able to get on the trails again. It was dark, cold, and there were some questionable icy-stream crossings but it was a blast.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Hiked the local trails with my dog first thing this morning then rode a new section I'm building. I need to do some refinement to make them truly rideable.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

GoldFly said:


> Finally after what seemed like an eternity, I was able to get on the trails again. It was dark, cold, and there were some questionable icy-stream crossings but it was a blast.
> 
> View attachment 1114047


An hour and 15 minutes?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

GoldFly said:


> View attachment 1114047





Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> An hour and 15 minutes?


Is that really moving time?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> An hour and 15 minutes?


Yep, that's what 1:15 means, gold star for MCS! Meanwhile you win yet another award for posting the most times on "did you ride today?" without ever having actually ridden!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Is that really moving time?


Geez, tough crowd!


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> Geez, tough crowd!


Did your bike ride you on that one?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yep, that's what 1:15 means, gold star for MCS! Meanwhile you win yet another award for posting the most times on "did you ride today?" without ever having actually ridden!


Have you bothered to read some if my posts lately? I have a medical condition that is keeping me off the bike for a while. But, I can cover more ground than that by walking, which is what I do.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Is that really moving time?





J.B. Weld said:


> Geez, tough crowd!


That's 4.6 miles more than I rode today. But I did get 42 floors (up and down) in the office building stairwell today. I don't know what my moving time was.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I don't care how far you ride, how much time spent moving, how much elevation gained. As long as you get out on a human powered two wheeled contraption that's all that matters. I haven't ridden since last year.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

nomit said:


> Did your bike ride you on that one?


I think he stopped at some chicks house.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I don't care how far you ride, how much time spent moving, how much elevation gained. As long as you get out on a human powered two wheeled contraption that's all that matters. I haven't ridden since last year.


How's the weather there, Dee-Jay-Lo?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

No Riding, Just Skiing...


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Not today, not yesterday. I received 4.31" of rain in a 24hr period. My local trail network saw about 6"! That's a pretty big deal for these parts. Needless to say, most of my trails, aside from Montana de Oro State Park, are DONE for a while. We have a Fx for a repeat of what we just got set for Sat/Sun and into Monday. It's going to get interesting around here.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> How's the weather there, Dee-Jay-Lo?


Cold and snowy. We got 1' to 3' in 24 hours depending on the area.

Today, I didn't ride.

























Another BIGFOOT sighting.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

You'd think that Bison would shake that white stuff off his back. 

And is that a Samsquantch walking in that last pic?! That could be NatGeo material right there! :eekster:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Oh My Sack! said:


> You'd think that Bison would shake that white stuff off his back.
> 
> And is that a Samsquantch walking in that last pic?! That could be NatGeo material right there! :eekster:


The Bison, believe it or not is a statue. The Sasquatch is the real deal and the second sighting I've had of him in same general area in the last month. I'm trying to keep it on the down low as to not create a world news reporter nightmare.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> An hour and 15 minutes?


Strava doesn't capture moving time very well, as we were out for a little over 2 hours. I'm terribly sorry if I can't get out for 5 hour marathon-sprint rides after work.

And to state the obvious, this is New Hampshire. The riding is very technical and I can't just bust out 20 miles in an hour or two around here. Not to mention that it was in the dark and in icy conditions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2017)

GoldFly said:


> Finally after what seemed like an eternity, I was able to get on the trails again. It was dark, cold, and there were some questionable icy-stream crossings but it was a blast.
> 
> View attachment 1114047


 You're going too fast for Trials.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Have you bothered to read some if my posts lately?


I have. Most of them seem to involve either deriding other posters or boasting of some (imaginary?) female conquest, I must have missed the medical excuse ones.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

21km mixed loop of a little tarmac, double track and assorted kinds of singletrack from rocky stuff to flowing dusty stuff. It got hot....hitting 38C here today.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

2 wheels? Yes.

But no Strava. No pedals. Just throttle! Had to get out before the storms headed our way.

Hoping our local water supply fills up!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

I rode 17 miles on my after work ride. I went to load my bike back into my SUV and noticed I had apparently ridden through some fresh steaming nuggets of canine trail greetings. I figured the best way to get it off was to ride a few more miles. It kept me on the trail long enough to get some pics of the sunset sky.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep... Prick of a ride w/ 20% bush bashing o_0

Loved every minute of it ;-)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

*Riding in Ohio*







Central Ohio riding in January. 14 degrees (Fahrenheit). BUT better to ride in the cold than not at all. I did not think I'd get out but had a last minute change in plans. 
Carpe diem, in frigore.


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

Pocono Mountains studded fatbike ride on ice covered by 1/2" of snow in about 15 degrees F.

Bad enough you can see everywhere the deer slip and fall.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode today... only about 20km, of half which was climbing - steep shiz ^^ makes the beer taste gggoooodddddd =)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Go away rain!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2017)

Heck ya. 18F is practically a warm front this week. Took a Kona Wo for a test ride, then took it home and took it for a ride with the dog. As fun as 18F gets.


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

Today was a good day. Did about 4miles in the snow for my am. Then did about 11 in Sedona for my afternoon.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I did ride today, and it was sub-zero weather here in Utah today. My feet are still hurting a bit from the cold. I can only imagine how much colder it was with the wind-chill on a bike - maybe minus 10 degrees? My REI equipment held up pretty well, but I do need to wear wool socks for the next ride. Next week is a heat wave - up to 40 degrees.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

matrix311 said:


> 29er4ever said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of clouds today, but only a few sprinkles.
> ...


Basalt Trail at Deem Hills


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

-14c (windchill -20c)... but feels like -200c. :yesnod: Our coldest caturday ride for 2017. Might as well get used to it.  Trails were hard packed and slick but the studded tires helped. :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

iliketexmex said:


> View attachment 1114331
> Central Ohio riding in January. 14 degrees (Fahrenheit). BUT better to ride in the cold than not at all. I did not think I'd get out but had a last minute change in plans.
> Carpe diem, in frigore.


where was that? I would have loved to ride this morning, but was up real late last night so I slept in...


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Simple 9 miles rail to trail Historic Railroad Trail ride thru 5 tunnels. Had to do some extra single track to get in a good climb and downhill.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

9.1 today heavy rain is coming uggh. Trails are wet so went for a rodeo



















Surprisingly warm.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> -14c (windchill -20c)... but feels like -200c. :yesnod: Our coldest caturday ride for 2017. Might as well get used to it.  Trails were hard packed and slick but the studded tires helped. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1114407
> 
> ...


You two are badass. I would definitely find a reason to stay on the couch if it was that cold.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Very windy today. Got out on some old trail, then some recently opened new trail (truth be told, I poached it before it was officially open. Don't tell). Lots of stuff down on the trail, did some cutting and hauling. 4 times, I heard the cracking of trees and crashing down of limbs and trunk parts. Look quick and can see large pieces coming down. Started to feel a little dumb for being out there, but still had a nice ride.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

22 workout miles on the McCullough trail. If I lived here, I'd be ripped in weeks. Haven't felt this woozy after a ride in a long time.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> where was that? I would have loved to ride this morning, but was up real late last night so I slept in...


I was at Alum Creek. It is really close to home, so I snuck it in.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We got to ride again today. Same temperature as last evening (-15c + -20c windchill)...but at least the sun was shining. The deep freeze temperatures helps the river freeze up, and we found some good solid areas to ride.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

No, but I did do some XC skiing







fatbikes aren't allowed in this part of Yellowstone so you gotta do something to stay active


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> No, but I did do some XC skiing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you are on your way to Tower Falls.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> We got to ride again today. Same temperature as last evening (-15c + -20c windchill)...but at least the sun was shining. The deep freeze temperatures helps the river freeze up, and we found some good solid areas to ride.
> 
> View attachment 1114555
> 
> ...


that's it, I am officially retiring to Canada. I want access to that kind of riding for sure every year! Be carefull on that ice!!!!


----------



## friedhouse (Sep 13, 2012)

I rode today, it was 40-50 degrees out here in the desert!


----------



## Solrak (Dec 14, 2016)

Today I did a ride doing the same trail that Darwin Atapuma (Pro BMC) does while he is training, it was pretty nice 20,6 miles, max elevation: 11090 ft, elevation gain: 3733 ft. I think it's the hardest climb I've ever done.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Did a long one today on the Hard-Tail. It was great weather but more rain coming. Most trails were muddy so I can to do a little road/granite ride and not tear up trails. Need to ride when I can!

https://www.strava.com/activities/825741234


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

kevinboyer said:


> Looks like you are on your way to Tower Falls.


Yup


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Got out yesterday morning. 7deg F at start time. 1st snow ride of the year. Regular 29er tires were hooking up great!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Solrak said:


> Today I did a ride doing the same trail that Darwin Atapuma (Pro BMC) does while he is training, it was pretty nice 20,6 miles, max elevation: 11090 ft, elevation gain: 3733 ft. I think it's the hardest climb I've ever done.
> 
> View attachment 1114632


Colombia?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

This was New Year's Day. 50 degrees. Zero wind. Perfect day. Found some copper 50 cal shells from WW2 in the surf. They were stamped SL 42. Made in Saint Louis in 1942. Pretty cool.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yesterday. 7 inches if soft powder. 13 degrees.


----------



## Solrak (Dec 14, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> Colombia?


Yes, near the border with Ecuador.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I completely forgot I signed up for relive and got this from yesterday's ride. Can't wait to have one from the trails.

https://www.relive.cc/view/825705626


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Ladmo said:


> Very windy today. Got out on some old trail, then some recently opened new trail (truth be told, I poached it before it was officially open. Don't tell). Lots of stuff down on the trail, did some cutting and hauling. 4 times, I heard the cracking of trees and crashing down of limbs and trunk parts. Look quick and can see large pieces coming down. Started to feel a little dumb for being out there, but still had a nice ride.


You're nuts. I won't ride in windstorms because of flying limbs.

I stayed home and watched football...because wind. And a sinus infection.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I rode yesterday afternoon in 30 degree F temps, which is pretty damn chilly here in the Deep South. I'm thankful for performance fabrics and Velcro. Rode today, temps got up to 46. It's supposed to be 60's rest of the week with some rain later. I've committed to ride every day this year that my crazy work schedule allows.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

3.16" of rain fell between 17:45 and 00:00 last night so it was a mess around here, today. I spent an hour on the hideous trainer this morning but was able to get a 13 mile, 45 minute road ride in before the sun went down, tonight. I may be on the dirt tomorrow if between storm timing works out.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

31km....it was warm and humid....

Came across this young shingleback scooting across a fire road section early in the ride.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

:eekster: Is that a skink? Pretty cool looking critter. Are they slow or can they move fast like most lizards?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> :eekster: Is that a skink? Pretty cool looking critter. Are they slow or can they move fast like most lizards?


It's an Australian species. Slowish movers.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Couldn't find my wetsuit!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Waiting for my riding umbrella to come ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HTR4EVR said:


> Waiting for my riding umbrella to come ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If those ever make it big in the states there's going to be lawsuits galore.

"I crashed due to obstructed vision".


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ not sure about that umbrella :skep:

10cm (4")of snow fell last night. This afternoon it's going to pour rain...making for slushy wet and slow conditions. My goal is to make it to the gym after work. Hoping this weather sorts out by the weekend


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> If those ever make it big in the states there's going to be lawsuits galore.
> 
> "I crashed due to obstructed vision".


^ i would be more concerned about women having uncontrollable sexual desire after seeing me with my head mounted canopy and having to fend them off with a stick.

I did a good long ride today. started in the snow, turned to little hail pellets, then turned to rain, then turned to freezing rain. freezing rain lasted the last two hours. i arrived home with a nice sheet of ice on both the bike and myself. it kind of turned into a decent wind barrier towards the end.

38 miles later i got home a little cold and wet but had fun. I'd do it again, slow learner.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ i would be more concerned about women having uncontrollable sexual desire after seeing me with my head mounted canopy and having to fend them off with a stick.
> 
> I did a good long ride today. started in the snow, turned to little hail pellets, then turned to rain, then turned to freezing rain. freezing rain lasted the last two hours. i arrived home with a nice sheet of ice on both the bike and myself. it kind of turned into a decent wind barrier towards the end.
> 
> ...


Nice!
Looks like the river Genesee Beer is brewed from.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> Looks like the river Genesee Beer is brewed from.


tastes the same too


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> tastes the same too


where is that? I love riding in those conditions...cool river


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got in 11 miles before the sun went down.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ gorgeous!


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

Desert shred session.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

50° and sunny. Went to the town forest because I didn't think that there would be any mud, lots of ice, and lots of leaves.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

*Winona Lake Park, Warsaw Indiana*













I was lucky to catch the trail today, between the thawing temps and rain tonight it will be sketchy tomorrow. It was fatbike conditions today for sure. I saw 7 whitetail doe and a huge buck, he was only a 10 point but his chest looked to be as big as an oil drum. I came upon them ascending the ridge. I was only about 30 feet away when I saw them and they bounded off. It was very cool.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

iliketexmex said:


> View attachment 1115198
> View attachment 1115199
> I was lucky to catch the trail today, between the thawing temps and rain tonight it will be sketchy tomorrow. It was fatbike conditions today for sure. I saw 7 whitetail doe and a huge buck, he was only a 10 point but his chest looked to be as big as an oil drum. I came upon them ascending the ridge. I was only about 30 feet away when I saw them and they bounded off. It was very cool.


looks like a great place to ride. I want to head over their at some point. Cool that you saw the deer as well.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> looks like a great place to ride. I want to head over their at some point. Cool that you saw the deer as well.


 It's a cool place, they put a lot of trail in a small space. If you're in the area it is worth taking the bike (which I was for work), but not worth a special trip. It is too isolated from any other good trails. Brown County State Park 1.5 hours South of Indianapolis is definitely worth the trip.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

iliketexmex said:


> It's a cool place, they put a lot of trail in a small space. If you're in the area it is worth taking the bike (which I was for work), but not worth a special trip. It is too isolated from any other good trails. Brown County State Park 1.5 hours South of Indianapolis is definitely worth the trip.


oh, ok. Brown County is definitely on my list for Spring Break this year...if I don't do the GAP/C&O trail. It will depend on funds mostly


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> oh, ok. Brown County is definitely on my list for Spring Break this year...if I don't do the GAP/C&O trail. It will depend on funds mostly


 At BCSP you can camp inside the park, which is fairly inexpensive. That's what we did. The campsites toward the back of the park are pretty nice, and you ride your bike to the trail head every day. I'm going back eventually


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

iliketexmex said:


> At BCSP you can camp inside the park, which is fairly inexpensive. That's what we did. The campsites toward the back of the park are pretty nice, and you ride your bike to the trail head every day. I'm going back eventually


hmmm...didn't think about making it a camping trip.....that puts a whole new light on things


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep... Awesome 150min ride on some great trails!!

Some Muppet decided we should do a Whisky shot post ride before an Ale (or two) o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

Its been too windy for me lately.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Voaraghamanthar said:


> Its been too windy for me lately.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


Was this supposed to be in that "can't get motivated to ride" thread?


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Another killer snow ride...this one in the dark so this is the only photo I got...afterwards back at the trailhead in the headlights. We managed 1500+ feet of climbing and descending in more snow than we've seen here in western Montana in several years. Something about this year's snowpack makes it really good for riding. And this night was above 20F so we weren't even cold for a welcome change. We've had a series of rides below 10F lately. That's getting old.


----------



## Solrak (Dec 14, 2016)

A really hard ride today, 21,31 miles; we were climbing for 12,5 miles (Elev. gain: 3000'). Felt really bad, I think I didn't had a proper breakfast; at the the end of the climbing we found a hill with 33% slope, climbed that and my body said stop.


----------



## Voaraghamanthar (Sep 3, 2016)

chazpat said:


> Was this supposed to be in that "can't get motivated to ride" thread?


I did a late evening ride for about 3 hours Christmas Day....it was foggy and visibilty was about 8ft! It was gorgeous. Dont mind snow/temps....but i dont do 30-40mph winds

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Rode for about an hour before work this morning. Super wet and icy but still glad I went out.


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

This is literally happening right now. I just had to stop and take a few shots. I just love our magnificent sunsets!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No ride but got to finish this build for my 13 year old son. I hope we can get many rides together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mogollon said:


> This is literally happening right now. I just had to stop and take a few shots. I just love our magnificent sunsets!
> 
> View attachment 1115354
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Mogollon said:


> This is literally happening right now. I just had to stop and take a few shots. I just love our magnificent sunsets!
> 
> View attachment 1115354
> 
> ...


Very cool...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mogollon said:


> This is literally happening right now. I just had to stop and take a few shots. I just love our magnificent sunsets!
> 
> View attachment 1115354
> 
> ...


Umm, so New Mexico has sunsets at 6:50 AM?


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

Nope, was about 17:00 MST yesterday.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

jcd46 said:


> Nice!





HTR4EVR said:


> Very cool...





Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Umm, so New Mexico has sunsets at 6:50 AM?


Beautiful photos! But do you guys really need to quote the photo link 3 times?


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hawes trail system Mesa Arizona usa










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

*Nice ride today, with a bad twist and a good conclusion*

I was in NE Ohio, so I stopped by West Branch Trail in Ravenna, Ohio. I was riding and was about 1/2 though when I stopped to take this picture. I realized as I pulled out my phone I didn't have my wallet. I rode all the way back, looking to see if I dropped it. But I had left in the trunk. So I saw 1/2 of the loop, twice.:madman: Oh well, it was still a nice ride. That is a beautiful and fun trail. 29 deg F


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mogollon said:


> This is literally happening right now. I just had to stop and take a few shots. I just love our magnificent sunsets!
> 
> View attachment 1115354
> 
> ...





radair said:


> Beautiful photos! But do you guys really need to quote the photo link 3 times?


Yes, we do!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mogollon said:


> Nope, was about 17:00 MST yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1115505


That's strange, because you said, "this is literally happening right now" and you posted it at 6:50 AM PST.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mogollon said:


> This is literally happening right now. I just had to stop and take a few shots. I just love our magnificent sunsets!
> 
> View attachment 1115354
> 
> ...


Great shots.


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

I took the pictures and uploaded them during my ride last night, not in the morning:

The following is a screen shot of my post, taken today at 12:00 MST. You can see my post was time stamped as being 18 hours prior to the screen shot. This would put the original post at around 18:00 MST yesterday:









Another screen shot of my profile at 12:27 MST today is also consistent with what I stated:









Furthermore, I just took a screen shot of the time stamp on one of the photographs and you can clearly see that it is stamped at 17:35 MST, a time that is consistent with what I stated:









Hopefully I've presented a compelling enough case to verify that I indeed took the pictures and uploaded them during my ride last night. Perhaps, you could contact a moderator if you feel I'm being dishonest.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, another virtual ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Mogollon said:


> Hopefully I've presented a compelling enough case to verify that I indeed took the pictures and uploaded them during my ride last night. Perhaps, you could contact a moderator if you feel I'm being dishonest.


Ha! You think MCS is falling for your Photoshopped "evidence"?

I'm guessing that since he read "This is literally happening right now" MCS was looking at what time it was when he read your post, 6:50AM the next morning. MCS is sneaky like that. I actually like that kind of not so obvious humor. Really confuses DJ though.

Come to think of it, I've confused MCS with that type of humor as well.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

frozen dirt makes for fun riding. good day on the Wednesday!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

yes, FINALLY...

And, wow am I out of shape compared to just two weeks ago. Decided to stay on the fire roads today to give the trails a little more time to drain out.

6.53 miles
56:33 ride time
1611' elevation gain
6.9mph av speed
29.5mph max speed
682 calories
66.0F av temp


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a caturday night ride along the local river


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Ha! You think MCS is falling for your Photoshopped "evidence"?
> 
> I'm guessing that since he read "This is literally happening right now" MCS was looking at what time it was when he read your post, 6:50AM the next morning. MCS is sneaky like that. I actually like that kind of not so obvious humor. Really confuses DJ though.
> 
> Come to think of it, I've confused MCS with that type of humor as well.


Hey, don't drag me into your dark little world of deceit and destruction.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

No but I did some XC Skiing as there is a foot of fresh snow, 3.97 miles 449 calories burned. Quickly offset by dinner and beer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep... 32km's w/ a shiz load of climbing (then descending too). I'm tapped.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Riding buddy was hurting , and I pulled a bone head move whenriding slow. Foot strike, boys to stem , and finally OTB. They still hurt


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

7.2 miles today had to cut it short as some sections were still pretty wet..but nice ride. More rain coming fellow SoCal riders.










Oregon? 😀 🙃So green its amazing


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

Gonna have to hit it tomorrow. Spent too much time picking up trash on the two miles of county road I clean to ride before the freezing rain storm hit. Don't care about the weather so much as the cars dealing with the weather. Hopefully tomorrow the car people will be inside so I can hit the road. As an aside, more than I hate the morons who throw their beer cans on the road in front of my house I hate the moron who drinks Budwiser Select in class bottles and breaks them on the roadway. If I ever find who that is, they're not gonna like what I do to their yard.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes. Been working way too much lately, so been off the bike. Actually felt pretty good for as little as I've been riding. Expect a really good nights sleep and back at it tomorrow - meaning into work for a while followed by an afternoon ride.


----------



## GlancesToTheWorld (Dec 29, 2016)

Today was a great day to ride after getting some snow the night before.
expecting to go tomorrow again for dryer conditions


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Funday ride! Temps were mild and overcast. Trails were hard packed


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^In what direction were you pointing?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

She saw cats crossing the trail.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

Probably facing north, thinking about direction and wondering...

I nearly hit a Coyote on the ride home friday. It was focused on a rabbit and couldn't (apparently) hear my Nate's buzzing down the trail. Crossed 5' from the front tire.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I rode today. In a gym. Scenery was nice.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Vader said:


> I rode today. In a gym. Scenery was nice.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> ^In what direction were you pointing?





Cleared2land said:


> She saw cats crossing the trail.


Maybe she was pointing at the incoming storm.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Harold said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


+1 :ihih:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Harold said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Gym hotties tend to get a little pissed off when you try to take pictures of them.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Gym hotties tend to get a little pissed off when you try to take pictures of them.


Ohhh, so you tried before, huh?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Ohhh, so you tried before, huh?


No, some douche bag tried to take a picture of my hottie. She slapped his iPhone 7 out of his hands and wrapped it around a barbell!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> No, some douche bag tried to take a picture of my hottie. She slapped his iPhone 7 out of his hands and wrapped it around a barbell!


You are either exaggerating or flat out lying. If she did what you said, she would have been charged with a criminal act and she would have had to replace his damaged iPhone 7 which is quite expensive. Add to that the blood thirsty So Cal lawyer that sues her for the pain and suffering his client went through, and her monetary responsibility becomes considerable.

So, you may want to rethink that bologna you're trying to plant here.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> You are either exaggerating or flat out lying. If she did what you said, she would have been charged with a criminal act and she would have had to replace his damaged iPhone 7 which is quite expensive. Add to that the blood thirsty So Cal lawyer that sues her for the pain and suffering his client went through, and her monetary responsibility becomes considerable.
> 
> So, you may want to rethink that bologna you're trying to plant here.


Thanks for the confidence in me there Hawgster!

Actually, he tried that route. But, when we secured security video footage of him taking a picture five feet away from her while she was bent over, his lawyer dropped out. It turns out the gym had a couple complaints about him and this time he was kicked out. And, he was never heard from again.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> She saw cats crossing the trail.


LOL Cats, like most animals, don't understand pointing....right thur


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Thanks for the confidence in me there Hawgster!
> 
> Actually, he tried that route. But, when we secured security video footage of him taking a picture five feet away from her while she was bent over, his lawyer dropped out. It turns out the gym had a couple complaints about him and this time he was kicked out. And, he was never heard from again.


I believe this. I had a boss that was a freak and he tried snappin' a pic of a chick on the subway. She flipped on him. It was quite the entertainment.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hawg said:


> ^In what direction were you pointing?





Forster said:


> Probably facing north, thinking about direction and wondering...
> 
> I nearly hit a Coyote on the ride home friday. It was focused on a rabbit and couldn't (apparently) hear my Nate's buzzing down the trail. Crossed 5' from the front tire.











The payoff is always the ride down


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

NYrr496 said:


> I believe this. I had a boss that was a freak and he tried snappin' a pic of a chick on the subway. She flipped on him. It was quite the entertainment.


 I'm on that train of thought also. Several states have "up-skirting" laws that make that a criminal act. If I were a lawyer, I wouldn't want my client in front of a judge nor would I want anyone with a career job in the news connected to that type of behavior.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Thanks for the confidence in me there Hawgster!
> 
> Actually, he tried that route. But, when we secured security video footage of him taking a picture five feet away from her while she was bent over, his lawyer dropped out. It turns out the gym had a couple complaints about him and this time he was kicked out. And, he was never heard from again.


LOL! The hole you're digging just keeps getting deeper. I can't even see the top of your head anymore.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> No, some douche bag tried to take a picture of my hottie. She slapped his iPhone 7 out of his hands and wrapped it around a barbell!


The gym I go has a no picture policy. They'll terminate your membership if you are caught taking pictures of others. I think all gyms has similar policies.

A lot os sickos out there, lot of sickos...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Gold canyon trail system, Mesa Arizona usa










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ Awesome! Perfect time of year to ride there.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> LOL Cats, like most animals, don't understand pointing....right thur


Was there an incoming storm you were pointing at?

This pointing mystery has kept me up for one full night. Please divulge so I can rest again.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My guess is she saw an ebike in the horizon. 🙃


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^ Awesome! Perfect time of year to ride there.


I prefer Springtime for Gold Canyon, when the cactus are in bloom, the Diamondbacks are slithering, and the Gila Monsters are waddling. That place is incredibly lush and gorgeous in the Spring. I think it's the most beautiful place I have ridden so far.

But anyway, Hawg did get out onto the dirt today.

I went over to check out a local quickie loop that I like to do in the afternoons after work. Sadly, the trail is trashed from the rain. Slides everywhere. So I left there and went across the canyon to do a good climb.

Ride #1:
2:08 miles
15:50 ride time
7.9mph av speed
18.2mph max speed
249' elevation gain
135 calories
61.1F av temp

Ride #2:
4.40 miles
39:09 ride time
6.7mph av speed
26.2mph max speed
1184' elevation gain
489 calories
51.0F av temp

BRRRRR!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Usery Mountain Park...had to take it easy with the wife nursing an injury. Another Mesa area ride. (Note: Gold Canyon is actually its own (unincorporated) city and technically does not even border Mesa, although if I lived in Mesa I would try to claim it.)


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

After sitting on my but for so many days because of the rain I finally got out. It was sloppy and out of sync but it was fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Yesterday was 29 miles of gravel/fire roads. about 2800ft of climbing 3hrs moving time.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Was there an incoming storm you were pointing at?
> 
> This pointing mystery has kept me up for one full night. Please divulge so I can rest again.


Can confirm


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Omg! 

Samsquanch!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Man, yeah. Pavement, but my 35-50 minute workouts with 7 miles of hills have turned into 21+ in under 1.5hr, and finishing stronger than I start. 
Just beginning to ramp up the intensity, but what a huge difference since getting an inversion table that's practically ended my back issues of the last 13-14yrs, and a stationary bike for when time or weather keep me off the road and trails.
Had also put on 10lbs toward the end of last year(when I really needed to lose 10 or more), but dropped 16 in the last month.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> Can confirm
> 
> View attachment 1116154


Tell singlesproket to put his clothes on.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

chazpat said:


> Tell singlesproket to put his clothes on.


That's funny you should mention that... this use to be his avatar


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Can confirm
> 
> View attachment 1116154


Pointing mystery solved. ^

I've had a couple of squatch sightings in my area recently as well. Must be the season.








Mid December sighting.








Early January sighting.

Both sightings were in the same general area. I'm thinking there must be a den or a nest of them around there.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I didn't ride today, but I got a ride in yesterday. I don't see why mountain biking can't be a 4-seasons sport. All you have to do is bundle up. :thumbsup:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I did, I did!

More goating for me:

9.74 miles
1:11:04 ride time
8.2mph av speed
35.8mph max speed
1637' elevation gain
813 calories
63.9F av temp

BAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> I did, I did!
> 
> More goating for me:
> 
> ...


Hawgster?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

BCTJ said:


> View attachment 1116246


Nice image there. Is this your photograph?


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh heck yeah! Just not on wheels! From the bell to the bell, all day long, lap after lap, non-stop!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> Nice image there. Is this your photograph?


Glad you like it. Yes, all of the photographs that I post on MTBR are ones that I have taken.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Is pouring down so another virtual ride. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Twice, sort of. Test drove my "new" bike around where I live after removing the SS conversion and putting gears back on. Amazing what a difference riding SS for a year, plus getting another bike to ride pavement for exercise, has made. I'm so much faster with 4 higher gears on tap that it's actually kind of scary(didn't know this would force a tire upgrade!), and having 5 lower ones...I started laughing while going up a steep hill with 36T instead of 19.
That was the second attempt, after a Missing Link install. First time, my fresh out of the package KMC chain broke with less than 100yds on it







It's like I've got a new body and new bike this year!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Manly display of power.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, I was mashing uphill, trying out the higher gears first


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

OwenM said:


> Well, I was mashing uphill, trying out the higher gears first


(In my best shouting woman's voice) "Oh, you beast! You animal! You masher!"


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

______/\_______


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I had to get out there before the onslaught of 5 days straight of rain. The area I chose to ride isn't the most exciting but the dirt was fantastic due to last weeks rains.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Fffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu........... 

This week has suck-diddly-ucked for me getting out. Was going to do a "ride before weather" this morning but got faked out by an early cell that rained a bit...then stopped...and didn't rain again for hours. Could have made it. Now it's raining here on the central coast and will be through Monday. And now I just got a text from my wheelbuilder to say that my new wheelset is done for my singlespeed. 

Oh boo hoo!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Fffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...........
> 
> This week has suck-diddly-ucked for me getting out. Was going to do a "ride before weather" this morning but got faked out by an early cell that rained a bit...then stopped...and didn't rain again for hours. Could have made it. Now it's raining here on the central coast and will be through Monday. And now I just got a text from my wheelbuilder to say that my new wheelset is done for my singlespeed.
> 
> Oh boo hoo!


Dryer days will return again some day. Hope is all we have to hold onto in times like these.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> (In my best shouting woman's voice) "Oh, you beast! You animal! You masher!"


I was thinking your famous flamboyant gay voice would have been better right there. Hawgster, if you got it, don't be shy, flaunt it! And stick that pinky out when you do it.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

*Goshen, Indiana*


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I was thinking your famous flamboyant gay voice would have been better right there. Hawgster, if you got it, don't be shy, flaunt it! And stick that pinky out when you do it.


Voice impersonations are in fact one of my natural talents but what does that have to do with mountain bike riding reports?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Voice impersonations are in fact one of my natural talents but what does that have to do with mountain bike riding reports?


You'll have ask yourself that question. You're the one who started with the impersonation thing. Did you forget that? All I did was correct you errant impersonation.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You'll have ask yourself that question. You're the one who started with the impersonation thing. Did you forget that? All I did was correct you errant impersonation.


And the last ride report we got from you here was when????


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> And the last ride report we got from you here was when????


Well, #1, I know that you know, that I am healing from a medical condition that precludes me from being able to ride until I'm fully healed.

And, #2, what difference does it make?

Ironically, it's been a year tomorrow that I was in the ER.

So, maybe a little compassion Hawgster?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm looking forward to how green everything is going to be, the scenery in our trails will change in a good way. Even more wild life too for sure.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Well, #1, I know that you know, that I am healing from a medical condition that precludes me from being able to ride until I'm fully healed.
> 
> And, #2, what difference does it make?
> 
> ...


Those hangnails can really hurt. Or was it a paper cut, I forget?

Hope you heal soon and can hit the trails.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

chazpat said:


> Those hangnails can really hurt. Or was it a paper cut, I forget?
> 
> Hope you heal soon and can hit the trails.


Thanks, I'm working on it!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Lake Natoma*

I rode the Orangevale side Lake Natoma last night. Only had to scale one downed tree.

Huge outflow from Folsom Dam, there's an amazing roar through the narrows at the bottom of Prison Break.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Bologna, Italy*

ride after work


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup ^^ 

Awesome ride w/ two cool cats!

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Took the Jake out for a 14.8 road/rail trail. Always nice to get out on 2 wheels 👍



























Enjoy before the next storm.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Nope*

Nope, but got First Chair at Squaw Valley!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

Had a great 31 mile ride on the road bike. Went though lots of flooded roadways and bike paths, dealt with wind and rain. I had a kingfisher fly alongside me for a 1/4 mile next to a small arroyo. Passed within 15 feet of a black shouldered kite. Listened to two Osprey calling to each other from two different trees alongside a quarry lake.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, I did.

Goated up some fire roads. Beautiful cloudy skies with more rain headed this way. It was coooold up there!

11.13 miles
1:16:39 ride time
8.7mph av speed
29.1mph max speed
1873' elevation gain
50.8F av temp
907 calories


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes We rode today. Fog was as thick as Beyonce's leg


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> Yes We rode today. Fog was as thick as Beyonce's leg
> 
> View attachment 1117013
> 
> ...


I'm freezing me arse off just watching you! :lol:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hawg said:


> I'm freezing me arse off just watching you! :lol:


I don't think you would freeze. It's quite mild for this time of year. +6c (42F) But February is just around the corner... it will get colder again... then you would freeze


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Yes We rode today. Fog was as thick as Beyonce's leg
> 
> View attachment 1117013
> 
> ...


Nice...looks like you had a good one! Digging his truss fork too


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> I don't think you would freeze. It's quite mild for this time of year. +6c (42F) But February is just around the corner... it will get colder again... then you would freeze


Yeah, 42F isn't so bad. The low temp at the top of the hill today for me was 44F. Coldest I've ever rolled in was 26F. I was not prepared for that at all, lol!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Weather was awesome yesterday! 55 F and sunny! Did I ride? No, I dropped my bike off to the shop during the last snowstorm to refurbish the shock and fork, only to be told a few days later I have a cracked frame! Dang it all, the Mach429 was soooo dialed in.

Best bike ever! The crack is under warranty as I've owned this one not quite 3 years, however, the problem is Pivot doesn't make the alloy frame anymore. Somehow, the warranty will be honored, but I'm pretty sure it will involve a big discount on a future purchase. Ummm,not quite what I had in mind at the moment.

Will find out next week, but surely winter will be back and I won't get to the trails to March or April.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

ravewoofer said:


> Weather was awesome yesterday! 55 F and sunny! Did I ride? No, I dropped my bike off to the shop during the last snowstorm to refurbish the shock and fork, only to be told a few days later I have a cracked frame! Dang it all, the Mach429 was soooo dialed in.
> 
> Best bike ever! The crack is under warranty as I've owned this one not quite 3 years, however, the problem is Pivot doesn't make the alloy frame anymore. Somehow, the warranty will be honored, but I'm pretty sure it will involve a big discount on a future purchase. Ummm,not quite what I had in mind at the moment.
> 
> Will find out next week, but surely winter will be back and I won't get to the trails to March or April.


Mega-bummer!

They don't have any alloy frames in your size (but not particularly in your color) left in stock???


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Yes We rode today. Fog was as thick as Beyonce's leg


That's definitely funny!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Hawg said:


> Mega-bummer!
> 
> They don't have any alloy frames in your size (but not particularly in your color) left in stock???


That's what the bike shop says. I'm inclined to believe that as my alloy frame was bought during the last year of production coinciding with the first year production of the carbon model

The frame was shipped to Pivot and I fear never to be seen again. I'm sure Pivot won't want a cracked klunker out there just waiting to be a future liability.

We'll see what they say this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> That's definitely funny!


What, the fog?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Yes We rode today. Fog was as thick as Beyonce's leg





Cleared2land said:


> That's definitely funny!





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What, the fog?


I was refering to the statement "Fog was as thick as Beyonce's leg" ...*thick as Beyonce's leg.*


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Took the Jake out for a 14.8 road/rail trail. Always nice to get out on 2 wheels 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A road bike with flats! You don't see that too often these days. 

We had those types of paths where I lived in SoCal. Dang I miss that place!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> A road bike with flats! You don't see that too often these days.
> 
> We had those types of paths where I lived in SoCal. Dang I miss that place!


Yes sir! Not interested on clipless, I also use my mtb shoes..😀 and ride with an MTB attitude lol.

Yes, there are horses in the area but we have quite a few miles of them. It keeps me off the streets for the most part, and they are not widely used mostly joggers very few bikes.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

No, crappy wet weather, AGAIN!

I think I'm going to put a bike on the trainer and spin this evening. Trying to decide which bike, I'm leaning toward my fixed gear Gunnar. Is there any problem with a fixed gear on a trainer? It is a fixed/free so I could swap it around, or I could go with a geared bike, might be better so I could dial in a good cadence easier. I think I'll try that video someone posted around here the other day.

edit: Hmm, not sure it will fit the trainer right with the bolt on. It's been a few years since I used the trainer, guess I'll have to look at it.


----------



## Tblood (Jan 10, 2017)

Taking my TREK Fuel 70 on our maiden voyage!


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes I did ride today. Beautiful day mid 60's.

View attachment 1117124
View attachment 1117123


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Yes sir! Not interested on clipless, I also use my mtb shoes.. and ride with an MTB attitude lol.
> 
> Yes, there are horses in the area but we have quite a few miles of them. It keeps me off the streets for the most part, and they are not widely used mostly joggers very few bikes.


I ride my 'all-mountain road bike' on the bike paths, sidewalks and streets with little traffic, with flats and the same attitude! 

I need to add some on-topic posts in the 'latest bike purchase' thread to get motivated to post on-topic in this thread, lol!

It's been plenty warm enough to ride here lately, and there's nothing more motivating than new bike parts!


----------



## Oside (Jan 19, 2017)

Well the weather has sucked here in SoCal for the last week with too much rain. I had to hit the street for some road rage riding on the Diverge. Actually lots of fun as I have no problem riding when the streets are wet, don't mind blasting through puddles or riding on the sidewalks if necessary. All in all a fun day, got in 35 mile, about 2500' altitude and a dirty bike at the end. Did get a gnarly flat about a mile from the house, a bent over 8 penny nail but no worries a simple fix and finished the journey. Always good times when I can get on 2 wheels!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Yes We rode today. Fog was as thick as Beyonce's leg





Cleared2land said:


> That's definitely funny!





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What, the fog?





Cleared2land said:


> I was refering to the statement "Fog was as thick as Beyonce's leg" ...*thick as Beyonce's leg.*





Cleared2land said:


> I was refering to the statement "Fog was as thick as Beyonce's leg" ...*thick as Beyonce's leg.*


I know what you were referring to, I was being a sarcastic.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the recap DJ 

Temps in southern Ontario are unseasonably warm... but still foggy. We did a funday run-ride pairing. Ground is still frozen so there wasn't much mud and where there was packed snow, it was slick. Trail/road - 50/50 %


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Thanks for the recap DJ
> 
> Temps in southern Ontario are unseasonably warm... but still foggy. We did a funday run-ride pairing. Ground is still frozen so there wasn't much mud and where there was packed snow, it was slick. Trail/road - 50/50 %


You're welcome, the fog looks like it's getting thicker by the day. Maybe we should warn Beyoncé's posse to stand back. 

Great shots once again. Glad to see nothing holds you two back. :thumbsup:


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Cottonwood Creek*

Was a mild 46 f today with overcast but no wind. I'm lucky to have this trail running by our house at the end of the street. I roll out the driveway, past 6 houses and I'm on the trail.

No excuses for a dusty bike.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Got in about 24 miles today, then went by the bike shop and test drove some carbon FS bikes from Santa Cruz. My 2012 hardtail feels like it was made in the 70s or something, by comparison







Several trees down from storms the last few days. 
Switching from SS back to gears after a year was interesting, and a little weird until I stopped using my lowest gears for climbing. Not used to the front end wandering and popping up on steep uphills. Having 4 higher gears was a blast through the rolling hills and barreling into the twisties a lot faster than normal, though. Was sure I was going to wipe out half a dozen times but the Nobby Nic up front seemed to like getting leaned over more and hitting the corners harder. 
Familiar routes, but one of the of the most fun days I've had trail riding!:thumbsup:


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Always a shame to see one of these go down, considering they don't even start growing arms until they're 75-100 years old. Usually it's the violent summer storms that take them out and not the winter ones.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

R.I.P. big duder.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

NDD said:


> R.I.P. big duder.


That hits home especially hard for you, huh?

Can an arm be busted off and replanted there to regenerate the loss?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> That hits home especially hard for you, huh?
> 
> Can an arm be busted off and replanted there to regenerate the loss?


It's not a lizard. :lol:

That is a tough thing to come across.

And seriously the arms probably do grow back.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's not a lizard. :lol:
> 
> That is a tough thing to come across.
> 
> And seriously the arms probably do grow back.


I think you misunderstood?

NDD will explain it.

Some green thumb you've got, lol!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Hawg said:


> That hits home especially hard for you, huh?
> 
> Can an arm be busted off and replanted there to regenerate the loss?


I'll provide a link from the Forest Service (use it while we've still got it) for you. In short, it appears, these guys don't do much for vegetative reproduction (that is not using the sexy bits). In general, a lot of succulents and cacti tend to do well for vegetative reproduction, so it's a big fat maybe, but not likely.

https://www.fs.fed.us/database/feis/plants/cactus/cargig/all.html


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> I think you misunderstood?
> 
> NDD will explain it.
> 
> Some green thumb you've got, lol!


Actually I totally understood it. And NDD did explain it as we both knew he would.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

*Potato Creek State Park, Indiana*

A mild Midwest winter day, 40 degrees. Pictures never do justice to a day in the woods. Fat bikes aren't fast, but you can ride in broader weather and trail conditions. I was not going to buy one but my wife got it for me for Christmas. Now I'm a huge fan.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I try to ride daily...I just don't post it here daily.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> I try to ride daily...I just don't post it here daily.


I think that statement belongs in the "are you vain" thread. 

Post em up, we always enjoy any report. I know your photography skills are far superior than most on here.


----------



## GlancesToTheWorld (Dec 29, 2016)

after 2 days of rain and very windy day, it wasn't as bad as I expected it to be.
Took my bike for a test after picking it up from Tune up
hoping for warmer days soon!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

Blowing snow on top of ice. Beautiful ride though. The first person on the MUP and only the second person on the city trail in the snow. I'd post pics but my phone's camera isn't saving files for some reason. I did learn an important lesson about fatbiking: it nature went through a freeze-thaw-freeze cycle while you were at work, you should probably heat up your brakes before the rubber meets the road.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I finally braved some local ST. Been a few weeks of rain here but it's been draining for a some days now so I went to check it out. Not bad, actually. Some mild 6' trenching next to the trails but nothing that wasn't cleanable. 

Cherry Canyon:

10:29 miles
1:10:55 ride time
8.7mph av speed
30.4mph max speed
1421' elevation gain
761 calories
49.4F av temp....BRRRR (again!)


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Took a (mostly) road ride on my hard-tail MTB. Hit some dirt but not too much. Trails out here are still really muddy. Got in a good ride but can't wait to hit the dirt Sunday with 70 degree temps!

22.4 Miles
1:33 minutes
263 avg watts
14.4 avg moving
122 BPM avg Heart rate (easy effort)


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think that statement belongs in the "are you vain" thread.


You have failed to state when you serve dinner at your summer cabin.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> You have failed to state when you serve dinner at your summer cabin.


It's always Winter in CO.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Hawg, you're invited too! That is if we can figure out when DJ serves dinner.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I think he's servin' up some tasty trails.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> I think he's servin' up some tasty trails.


sounds good... I'm in


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Finally! A quick 6 miler at MdO yesterday on the Monkey with a new wheelset, then about 11 miles and 1650' at MdO in beautiful conditions today. Back again for more tomorrow.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> I think he's servin' up some tasty trails.


I've quizzed him about that and he is quite unwilling to share. :skep:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It don't matter, plan on being there anyway. Judy's joining us.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> It don't matter, plan on being there anyway. Judy's joining us.


We didn't ride since last weekend.

We have not had much sunshine this month however it's been unseasonably warm. I'll take warm over -20c anytime!

We plan to ride this weekend


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Be careful if you guys ride with Judy and SS. They have a high rate of mysteriously missing friends when riding in the woods...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ericmopar said:


> Be careful if you guys ride with Judy and SS. They have a high rate of mysteriously missing friends when riding in the woods...


Perhaps, but I'm betting she's gonna fill our bowls with some serious vegan delights before we go missing.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Perhaps, but I'm betting she's gonna fill our bowls with some serious vegan delights before we go missing.


Plus she's a nurse so I'm sure we'll be cared for in a gentle and painless manner before burial.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Who said anything about burial?

Kick some dirt and leaves over the bodies and finish a good ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally Yes we had to make it short still due to muddy areas but it was beautiful out!

Casualty from the storm


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Short one. A little trail work recon for our annual Superbowl Sunday trail work event and my cancer & cardio surgery recovering friend rode his brand new Yeti SB5 on the trail, today! Awesomesauce!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Finally Yes we had to make it short still due to muddy areas but it was beautiful out!
> 
> Casualty from the storm


Is that the San Bernardino Mountains in the background? Big Bear to be specific. Looks familiar, that's all I'm saying.



Oh My Sack! said:


> Short one. A little trail work recon for our annual Superbowl Sunday trail work event and my cancer & cardio surgery recovering friend rode his brand new Yeti SB5 on the trail, today! Awesomesauce!
> 
> View attachment 1118253


Sounds like a worthy ride. Memorable for sure. I worked all day and it's too cold for me anyway. I see a warm up in the forecast though.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that the San Bernardino Mountains in the background? Big Bear to be specific. Looks familiar, that's all I'm saying.
> 
> Sounds like a worthy ride. Memorable for sure. I worked all day and it's too cold for me anyway. I see a warm up in the forecast though.


I believe is Mt. Baldy in the background in San Gabriel's (it is in SB county) A couple of people had to be rescued yesterday due to a small avalanche. Looks beautiful though.


----------



## GlancesToTheWorld (Dec 29, 2016)

decided to take a new trail today. It was an awesome day to ride for winter.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rode Sully Canyon after work this morning. It's got lots of flooded areas and water draining/flowing. YUCK! :lol:

10.27 miles
1:20:49 ride time
7.6mph av speed
25.7mph max speed
1434' elevation gain
734 calories
69.7F av temp :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> I believe is Mt. Baldy in the background in San Gabriel's (it is in SB county) A couple of people had to be rescued yesterday due to a small avalanche. Looks beautiful though.


Hope they came out alright. I was close with the correct county, Mt. Baldy makes sense.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hope they came out alright. I was close with the correct county, Mt. Baldy makes sense.


I'm pretty sure they were, helicopter rescue 🙃


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Caturday evening ride. The light dusting provided some traction. Great way to end the day!


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks like a beautiful night!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm a very unhappy camper. I had to see a house today and help my stepson move from Queens back to Long Island. I did NOT get to ride, so I'll be awful tomorrow.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NYrr496 said:


> I'm a very unhappy camper. I had to see a house today and help my stepson move from Queens back to Long Island. I did NOT get to ride, so I'll be awful tomorrow.


Any camping trip is better than no camping trip.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, tough am though packed up to go mtb arrived, trail closed..so drove back home and as you all know N+1 is always a good thing.

14miles
1:20min moving time
893 elevation
740 calories (i dont need to lose) 😀
10.4 avg speed
I feel great!


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Homemade studs worked like a charm, although picked up a few more leaves than I might've liked.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

good ride on frozen dirt, thankfully it's cold again after a big thaw. supposed to stay cold and should have snow this week. :thumbsup:


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

No ice or rain makes for a good day.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Went for a ride today with my twelve year old son. He hasn't been out biking with me in about a month because it had been pretty cold. He's equipped for riding around 38-40 degrees but not 15-20. 
Anyway, I expected the ride to be slow going with a side of complaining. Here's the twist...

For Christmas, he asked me for a ten week membership at a local kickboxing gym. He goes to kickboxing two nights a week and two hours of Brazilian Jiu Jitsu on Saturdays. He loves it and will be continuing to go. Anyway, what an improvement in his fitness. He rode today like he never stopped riding. Made every climb and was right there with me the whole time. 
After the first week of Kickboxing, he said I should go. I signed up on a monthly basis, figuring I'd be lighting up muscles I don't normally exercise. 
HOLY CRAP... The morning after the first class, I could hardly walk. I'm in my third week and I'm loving it too. Seems like a good cross train for cycling. If nothing else, I'm stretching properly for the first time in years.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> good ride on frozen dirt, thankfully it's cold again after a big thaw. supposed to stay cold and should have snow this week. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1118458
> 
> ...


I know...finally!!! Sick and tired of the balmy mud.... Looks like a fun ride!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Spotted a pair of coyotes during our ride today. They moved fast across the field and disappeared into the forest


----------



## Mr.Hanky (Oct 19, 2005)

I did, yesterday and today.

Still getting used to me new Stache and what it is capable of. Getting much better with the dropper post too, that thing is a game changer.

From today








Last week


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool coyotes, Cycleicious.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

WannaBeMTBer said:


> No ice or rain makes for a good day.
> View attachment 1118491
> View attachment 1118492


Missouri dude. Which trail was that along the Meramec?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Only about 15km this morning as it was meant to hit around 40C today, so I got out and into it, only to find it never got anywhere near 40....could have stayed out for hours.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Did a short "dirt church" ride (4mi) with a small group followed by a longer (22mi) gravel ride with a stronger group. Ended up getting bitten by a dog in the middle of a couple mile long climb. Now on Antibiotics for 10 days.....


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

*OneSpeed* said:


> good ride on frozen dirt, thankfully it's cold again after a big thaw. supposed to stay cold and should have snow this week. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1118458
> 
> ...


Where is this?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

notso said:


> Did a short "dirt church" ride (4mi) with a small group followed by a longer (22mi) gravel ride with a stronger group. Ended up getting bitten by a dog in the middle of a couple mile long climb. Now on Antibiotics for 10 days.....


Oh no! Hope you have a speedy recovery! Was it a stray dog?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Spotted a pair of coyotes during our ride today. They moved fast across the field and disappeared into the forest
> 
> View attachment 1118539
> 
> ...


that's pretty cool. Those guys are BIG. Way bigger than the ones down here!!

We have a den of foxes somewhere near the local ratty dirt track here in town. They are not aggressive, but will dart out in front of you some times. (Sorry for the sideways pics)


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Oh no! Hope you have a speedy recovery! Was it a stray dog?


No it was not. The owner was out working by the road and had 2 dogs down there. It was in the middle of a pretty brutal climb so I was going very slowly. He was able to grab his 1st dog that came after me, but not so much on the 2nd one. Animal control is headed out there today to have a chat with him (and verify shot records).


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

notso said:


> No it was not. The owner was out working by the road and had 2 dogs down there. It was in the middle of a pretty brutal climb so I was going very slowly. He was able to grab his 1st dog that came after me, but not so much on the 2nd one. Animal control is headed out there today to have a chat with him (and verify shot records).


I am a dog lover, and owner, as well as a biker (obviously)...

I just don't get why people don't keep their dogs on leashes. Even the best behaved dog...is still a dog. It still has a reactionary mind of it's own. This would have totally prevented this. I have been bitten in similar situations, where a simple leash would have prevented it. It has always been on a trail where hte owner was just letting the dogs run free. then the "excuse" is: "Oh, he couldn't have done that. He is a kitten." or even more infuriating: "what did you do to him?"

Hopefully there is no rabies involved...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep, first ride of the year. It was a road ride but a ride nonetheless. The weather was amazing but supposed to snow tonight and every day for the next ten days so back to XC skiing. But at least I got 1100 ft of climbing in to start the season!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I am a dog lover, and owner, as well as a biker (obviously)...
> 
> I just don't get why people don't keep their dogs on leashes. Even the best behaved dog...is still a dog. It still has a reactionary mind of it's own. This would have totally prevented this. I have been bitten in similar situations, where a simple leash would have prevented it. It has always been on a trail where hte owner was just letting the dogs run free. then the "excuse" is: "Oh, he couldn't have done that. He is a kitten." or even more infuriating: "what did you do to him?"
> 
> Hopefully there is no rabies involved...


 Really situational here. You can't hunt with a dog on a leash and we have a few sheep operations that use herding breeds (notorious for chasing). It's the primary reason I still carry a water bottle (and a toothbrush).

y


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Forster said:


> Really situational here. You can't hunt with a dog on a leash and we have a few sheep operations that use herding breeds (notorious for chasing). It's the primary reason I still carry a water bottle (and a toothbrush).
> 
> y


Definitely situational...like:

there is no hunting in public parks and places where recreational trials are in use...so leashes

there is no herding in said places either.

I am absolutely NOT disagreeing with you, but most bites happen when person A is "walking" their dog in a place where person B is also sharing the space. It is situational, and also has to do with an understanding (or lack thereof) of the use of space.

On private property, or posted hunting areas, it is definitely a different story. In that case person B "gets what they deserve" by being in the area unannounced...or unaware.


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

NDD said:


> Missouri dude. Which trail was that along the Meramec?


This is starting on Castlewood Mountain Ridge > Grotpeter > RiverView > Stinging Nettle > Al Foster > Bluff View and then back to castlewood.

Along the river is going to be Stinging Nettle.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

WannaBeMTBer said:


> This is starting on Castlewood Mountain Ridge > Grotpeter > RiverView > Stinging Nettle > Al Foster > Bluff View and then back to castlewood.
> 
> Along the river is going to be Stinging Nettle.


Bah! I thought so. I've only been once and went the hard way on every trail. Somehow, every kinda chunky hill was me going up and feeling pretty beat up about it. That said I'm used to neither substantial hills nor rocks on the east side here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Definitely situational...like:
> 
> there is no hunting in public parks and places where recreational trials are in use...so leashes
> 
> ...


I get what your saying, but my commute is 12 miles of rural roads and MUP followed by 6 miles of city. So most of where I ride is a farm dog zone.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Forster said:


> I get what your saying, but my commute is 12 miles of rural roads and MUP followed by 6 miles of city. So most of where I ride is a farm dog zone.


ah ha...i thought you were up in the trails. Realize I am NOT blaming you...

Farm dogs do present a completely different situation for sure.

I dated a Veterinarian for 15 years, so I get sort of "up in arms" about the leash thing b/c she saw soo many cases of hurt animals and humans that could have been easily prevented.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Forster said:


> I get what your saying, but my commute is 12 miles of rural roads and MUP followed by 6 miles of city. So most of where I ride is a farm dog zone.


This was very much on a rural state maintained dirt road half way up the side of a smallish mountain. They probably see less than 20 cars a day. On Sunday, they saw 15+ bikes. The dog seemed pretty sure that the road belonged to him....


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

But of course! It was my day off, after all.

Cherry Canyon:
12.11 miles
1:25:57 ride time
8.5mph av speed
31.9mph max speed
1732' elevation gain
901 calories
74.5F av temp


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Bursera trail at South mountain in Phoenix Arizona.

Short and steep.
5.5miles and 1,029ft elevation


















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ah ha...i thought you were up in the trails. Realize I am NOT blaming you...
> 
> Farm dogs do present a completely different situation for sure.
> 
> I dated a Veterinarian for 15 years, so I get sort of "up in arms" about the leash thing b/c she saw soo many cases of hurt animals and humans that could have been easily prevented.


 No worries. That stuff gets me too. I've seen lots of pets or working animals hurt due to owner neglect as well. Two years back I bunny hopped a small dog on a leash, but not under control. The owner was really mad about it, but the bunny hop saved either the dog from impact or her from law suit. I used to worry about one neighbor's setter pup that would run with me to the city limit but always found it's way home. I tried everything to get that dog to stay put, even buying a kong toy and stuffing it with peanut butter, but nothing worked.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> Cool coyotes, Cyclelicious.





sXeXBMXer said:


> that's pretty cool. Those guys are BIG. Way bigger than the ones down here!!
> 
> We have a den of foxes somewhere near the local ratty dirt track here in town. They are not aggressive, but will dart out in front of you some times. (Sorry for the sideways pics)


The coyotes in our area are hybrids a.k.a. coywolf

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coywolf

We've seen them closer up ... fortunately they scurried away. We frequently hear them howling. And we've found deer remains on several rides

This pic is from a winter ride 2 years ago...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> The coyotes in our area are hybrids a.k.a coywolf
> 
> View attachment 1119107


Haha... In the town my wife and I used to live in, we were very close to a big state park. One afternoon, I see my wife on the side of the road trying to get this "dog" into her car. I pulled up and said leave that thing alone. It's a fox-dog. I used to see it in the park all the time.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> The coyotes in our area are hybrids a.k.a. coywolf
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coywolf
> 
> ...


that's crazy. Around here, we would be calling the cops on a mess like that...human coywolves unfortunately...


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I had a 6 hour conference call yesterday so I did it from home instead of the office. Toward the end I started getting my gear ready and at 3:30 I was out the door headed to my local trail.

I ride this trail all the time, but for some reason yesterday I really had my mojo going, just a nice clean, fast lap. Saw some acquaintences there as well so that was cool. 

On the way home in the work traffic I was feeling good. 74 degrees, had the windows down, tunes going...just chilling. Watching so many other people zipping to and fro in their rush to get here or there and glad I wasn't doing that.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

*Indiana*

I traveled with my Fatbike because there is always a chance of snow in Northern Indiana because of the lake effect. Watched the sunrise from the trails, it was a windless 20 degrees F with clear skies. Very little snow, but a beautiful morning.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

iliketexmex said:


> I traveled with my Fatbike because there is always a chance of snow in Northern Indiana because of the lake effect. Watched the sunrise from the trails, it was a windless 20 degrees F with clear skies. Very little snow, but a beautiful morning.
> View attachment 1119243


where at in Northern Indy?


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

From this evening's ride:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Nice.

What are using for post edit?


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> where at in Northern Indy?


Bonneyville Mills Park in Bristol. They have about a five mile loop mixed between woods and meadows.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ Nice.
> 
> What are using for post edit?


I don't know, but apparently he's got a drawer full of filters.

Awesome shot as usual 29er4ever


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Perfect trail conditions today. Light powder on top of hard-packed snow and ice.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did not ride today... but planning to ride on the weekend


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Trails are flooded here so I've been hitting the gym and loss 6 pounds. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlancesToTheWorld (Dec 29, 2016)

Went on a ride today but after a few minutes got a flat and the day I wasn't prepared is when it happens.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Nope. Still waiting for new bike. Driving me crazy as I want to dial it in pronto!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

*Ohio*

Trails were frozen in Central OH this morning, which was great. Then I went back in the afternoon and they were thawing. I had to cut the ride short even on my fat bike. :madman: I should have ridden all the trails this morning.

I like seeing where other people ride too, so this thread is cool. Keep them coming. I need to get out West one of these days. The big sky and mountains look awesome. Well, here is our local:


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

*Southwestern New Mexico*

Love all the pics!

Did a 20 mile ride today with a couple of friends who live in Canada and the States. Was their first ride in the Gila after freezing for eight weeks up North. We had generally clear, blue skies with a good breeze and temperatures in the mid 60's. Trails were still wet in spots with several creek crossings related to the runoff from melting snow in the Pinos Altos range and Black Range.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep... Rode w/ a couple of green horns.

Nice change of pace ;-)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes! We rode this evening. -5c chilly but fun


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Hmmmm. With those expressions, I'm wondering where SS's other hand is...


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Sidewinder near Delta CO. Every north facing aspect was snowy followed by super dry soft dirt. My drivetrain became so muddy my chain would not stay on the chain ring. 18 miles and 1800'.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

No riding today.

But I did help wheelbarrow 20 tons of aggregate (out of about the 80 that it's going to take) into place for a new pump track.

All I can say is _aargh the blisters on my hands!_

It'll be worth it come summer though, 150m of swoopy awesome.


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

Freeze thaw hitting hard today. Cut the ride very short with a lot of mud avoidance and still came out like this.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Fix the Spade said:


> No riding today.
> 
> But I did help wheelbarrow 20 tons of aggregate (out of about the 80 that it's going to take) into place for a new pump track.
> 
> ...


That counts.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I ran 12km this morning then we hit some local trails along the Humber River this Funday! The light dusting of snow didn't stop us


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yep, got some miles in today. Great Texas weather.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep, chilly and damp ride today.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup ^^ Technical, gradual climb for a couple of K's...

Then a lung busting climb, which was as steep as it was long >.<

Then barreling down a rutty, rock strewn 4x4 track.

On to a techy, steep 1/2 track =)

Then a sandy/rocky river trail back to abode.

:woot:

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, we rode today....and yesterday, and the day before and the day before!! We took a 4 day road trip to Phoenix from San Diego. Great weather, empty trails for the most part and too many riding areas to choose from for such a short trip.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yesterday - my biggest climb to date, slow as heck but a lot of fun... OTB nothing major, front brake panic 

https://www.relive.cc/view/856612293


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We have freezing rain today


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No but but took a slow run on swampy trails.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

Big group ride in the Burro Mountains, West of Silver City, NM. Was breezy but warm and mostly dry. Nice shot of the group looking out at a large herd of elk moving up a distant ridge line.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

High up in the hills above Las Vegas


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Got some miles on various terrain today, everything from powder to ski and snowmobile tracks.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I got out twice yesterday! It was my b-day treat and absolutely necessary since everyone at home was sick. The trail was really slick with the drizzle, but just off the trail was quite nice. Just a couple 10miler loops on the trail outside the 'hood, including some lake time. Ran into some power company people trimming the trees and bushes, but otherwise nobody out there. Me and my alone time, more please.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

dbhammercycle said:


> I got out twice yesterday! It was my b-day treat and absolutely necessary since everyone at home was sick. The trail was really slick with the drizzle, but just off the trail was quite nice. Just a couple 10miler loops on the trail outside the 'hood, including some lake time. Ran into some power company people trimming the trees and bushes, but otherwise nobody out there. Me and my alone time, more please.


Happy Birthday db! What a great way to celebrate!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks 'licious! Happy rollin'!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Happy Birthday db!
Good to hear you made the best of it.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Why, yes I did. 6 miles on my new steed. Need to fine tune the pressure for sag, but otherwise, nice ride.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Happy Birthday db!
> Good to hear you made the best of it.


Thanks DJ!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

We will ride whatever is left of the park...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Nothing but slippery ice up here









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solrak (Dec 14, 2016)

Short but hard climb today, on the first 5km we climbed like 500 meters. It was my first ride in like 3 weeks and the altitude made me a bit sick (3400m) but its really nice to be riding again...


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep, went up to the shop and bled my brakes, and trying out a new stem as well.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

heck yeah, excellent day for a ride! good and cold again finally, dusting of fresh snow overnight, great conditions.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> heck yeah, excellent day for a ride! good and cold again finally, dusting of fresh snow overnight, great conditions.
> 
> View attachment 1120517
> 
> ...


beautiful!!!


----------



## Patrick0311 (Feb 6, 2017)

Wasn't able to make it today, but yesterday I went for an exploration ride with my daughter looking for any local trails on public land. Northwest Florida doesn't have much for tracks or dedicated trails that I've found yet...maybe some trail making is in store. 

Exploration trip notes: found a dirt road on the map that leads to some slow down hilly (very slow but still sloped downward...best I can get for being in Florida) terrain. 

Due to it getting dark, school for the youngin' and work for me the next day we headed back after about 2 hours of riding. But more exploration to come.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

17.6 miles this evening, out till sunset


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^DAMN! Great shot


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

29er4ever said:


> 17.6 miles this evening, out till sunset


Stumpy? You likey?


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

1st time out on the Yelli Screamy I built up Tuesday with the parts from my Trek Cobia(+ crown adapter and seatpost shim). What a wonderful bike. Had no idea what I was missing.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh I wish! Working this week in S Africa, and next in Florence Italy... no days off that aren't traveling, so no rides for me 
I would love to take some time here in SA to check out some trails tho, hopefully next time I'll get a day or two.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

OwenM said:


> 1st time out on the Yelli Screamy I built up Tuesday with the parts from my Trek Cobia(+ crown adapter and seatpost shim). What a wonderful bike. Had no idea what I was missing.
> View attachment 1120638


Sweet bike! I just built up my new Canfield Balance... I can't wait to ride it! Enjoy


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Sweet bike! I just built up my new Canfield Balance... I can't wait to ride it! Enjoy


Awesome! I'd tell you to be careful, but that would probably negate the purpose of building a Balance


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I rode all 3 of my bikes today. Just did maintanence on the fat bike so had to make sure everyone was good.

Went screwing around on my new plus bike since trails are closed.

Went for a road ride.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

*Two days in a row!*

yesterday in Lansing Michigan













And today in Brighton Michigan


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I did a loop today. only ended up on my face twice, we'll call that a win!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes, for awhile. 

Bike started feeling odd, steering was feeling vague, sluggish at times, just something strange. Thought maybe I was getting a flat but tire looked ok. Thought maybe my fork needed more air but that didn't really seem right. I was climbing so I wasn't too concerned about a big failure causing a bad crash. Felt an odd roll of the handlebar in a little dip but they were tight in the stem. Then I looked down and saw a line of grease on my top tube, just behind the steering tube. Pulled over and discovered the top of my headset had slid off the head tube.

Didn't look good but I decided to loosen the top cap and stem and see if I could get it back together and limp home. Tried but decided I'd better hike-a-bike. So I hiked the two miles back to the parking lot and called my wife to drive the two miles to the trailhead and pick me up.

I'm still not sure just what happened. The stem was tight on the steering tube. I disassembled the headset and found a couple of mangled flat rings. I've worked with straight forks and headsets but this was the first time messing with a tapered fork/headset. I was surprised to find the bearings about half way down the head tube rather than at the top. Guess I need to do some research.

Still better than not riding!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Took advantage of the mild weather this evening. Funtastic way to end the day


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

Didn't ride but did groom some single track so that others on fat bikes could ride.


----------



## kiliopou (Mar 4, 2014)

Today I completed my video with last days riding


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

Great video and very nice trails. Almost makes me wish the snow was gone and I was riding on dirt again. Almost. No riding today but had a great snow shoe in about a foot of awesome powder.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

No trails but 14miles on RT it is one of those mornings in SoCal


----------



## kiliopou (Mar 4, 2014)

Mikhs said:


> Great video and very nice trails. Almost makes me wish the snow was gone and I was riding on dirt again. Almost. No riding today but had a great snow shoe in about a foot of awesome powder.


thanks my friend.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Two rides this weekend. 19ish on the roadie and 10ish on the mtn bike. All told, 3K+ elevation gain. VERY windy here today.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hawg said:


> Two rides this weekend. 19ish on the roadie and 10ish on the mtn bike. All told, 3K+ elevation gain. VERY windy here today.


That's strange, no wind in Simi Valley. Go figure!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

31km MTB ride, mixture of fire roads and double track.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

I’d planned to do the Saturday morning Fat Bike ride with the local group but it was superseded by a Tour de Brew so I soloed around town looking for alternate commuting routes until I’d piled on 18 miles. I don’t typically do the Pub rides, I tend to bike and drink better if I focus exclusively on one or the other. Combine them and I’m not good at either. One bit of fun, a couple driving in one of the crossing streets pulled across the designated bike lane against the “no right turn” red put there specifically to keep cars out of the lane. (We have two protected bike only lanes that connect the North/South and East/West of our downtown). I thought real hard about pedal striking the door, but opted for the “you almost killed me” near miss. Pretty funny watching the woman bag on the male driver and listening to his explanation about who has right of way, right up to the part where I point out the very specific signage on the stop light and curb (in two places), not to mention the warning flashers. All in all I think someone learned something about driving safely, or not.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

:madman:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Short local trail that's pretty rugged to dial in my fork better(changed the travel last week). Have a RCT3 compression damper and rapid rebound damper with "Dig valve"(I don't even know what that means) on the way for my Reba, but it seems pretty great to me with just a bottomless token. 
Whatever helps avoid the temptation for an expensive fork with an axle standard that requires a new front wheel is ok, though. Need to stop window shopping on the internet before I end up with a Pike and 30mm carbon wheelset, when what I already have is just fine.

Anyway, small bump has been...fully tested. 'Course it ended up with everything exactly like it was at 100mm, just less tokens.









And small bump is something we do know about around here, btw.
























LOVING this bike!


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

yes.... took my SS raleigh for a 5 mi ride......flawless ride for its maiden voyage further than a few blocks.....took my rockhopper "beater" commuter for a 2 mi ride......still need to work on the brakes more..... fronts stutter really bad....steel rim with a little rust might be the issue


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Past few weeks was running in between rain or snow showers. Last Tuesday we has 12+ inches of snow on the ground. Wednesday was 35 mins on the elliptical and pouring rain until Thursday. Friday snow was gone. Saturday was dry and sunny. Sunday was 14 mile offroad workout ride on base. Tomorrow another run.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Past few weeks was running in between rain or snow showers. Last Tuesday we has 12+ inches of snow on the ground. Wednesday was 35 mins on the elliptical and pouring rain until Thursday. Friday snow was gone. Saturday was dry and sunny. Sunday was 14 mile MTB workout ride on base. Tomorrow another run.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Rode today, but Saturday's ride was better:


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Weather was perfect tonight for a romp; did 15km (still building my endurance up on the fatbike; climbing is definitely getting easier, but yeah) and there were some minor textured icy spots, but nothing worth writing home about. I hit a 2' drop for the first time and thought for sure I'd be making snow angels, but nope. To much personal amusement (and relief) I landed perfectly and carried on my merry way while thinking to myself, "Holy crap I didn't die!"


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Valentine's Day... enjoy your ride


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Just a short 5 mile spin and 500 ft of elevation gain to get a feel for my new shock. Mostly road but a few stair sections and it felt good. I think I might have too much rebound damping right now but have to wait for things to thaw out before I can test it on the trails. I liked the feel of my new Next SL G4 cranks too.


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

Rode my BMX to the office from the car park.

Does that count?

^_^


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Xaero said:


> Rode my BMX to the office from the car park.
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> ^_^


definitely!!!


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

_*Looks outside at the almost 3 feet of snow from the past week*
_
I think my chances of riding anytime soon are fairly slim


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Finally some sun and old trails. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Umm, heck yeah! Everyone should ride on Valentine's Day, and I saw that several others did as I goated my way up da hill. 

13.48 miles
1:30:34 ride time
1955' elevation gain
1025 calories


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I did, not sure it counts here at MTBR though.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hawg said:


> Umm, heck yeah! Everyone should ride on Valentine's Day, and I saw that several others did as I goated my way up da hill.
> 
> 13.48 miles
> 1:30:34 ride time
> ...


A lot quicker w/out a slow dude Im sure 👍


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Our stupid snow is melting again... crazy weather. Roads are clear but we could use some rain to wash away the salt. We should be able to hit some trails again this weekend


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

GoldFly said:


> _*Looks outside at the almost 3 feet of snow from the past week*
> _
> I think my chances of riding anytime soon are fairly slim


Man, if I saw that outside the window, I would be out there in a second...I don't know how, but I would be out there!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Did my Wed. trail monitoring ride this morning. 5:30am
It's the time of year when it snows, but nothing is frozen.
So I donned my full rain suit and gloves and headed to the trailhead with my fatbike.
It was muddy and the trail will remain closed for quite awhile yet, so I poked around, dragged some trees off the trail (under the watchful green eyes of browsing deer), and exited early to avoid mucking things up too badly. I still blundered into a few mud holes. It really kinda wakes you up to what "low impact" riding really is. Pretty short ride, but satisfying nonetheless. The sky was lightening up with what brief sun we had today when I packed it in. I would've stayed out all morning if I didn't have to be at work.

-F


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

*Ypsilanti, MI*

Easygoing after work ride


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*^^^ Would your pictures look better with one of these?*


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Definitely not trusting the mileage on this MapMyRide thing, but it's cool to have it show the ride. Elevation way off, as usual, and it jacked me out of a few tenths on known distance just in the last few miles. Pretty long one, either way(for me, anyhow).
Any Alabama peoples look at this? Oak Mtn has a new map at the North TH. Probably at the South one, too, but I park at the marina, so wouldn't know. Has West Ridge and Thunder on it. Here's hoping they'll eventually print some new maps for us to get:thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

iliketexmex said:


> Easygoing after work ride
> View attachment 1121761
> View attachment 1121761


Alum Creek again?

Oh...duh...I just saw the Ypsilanti Mi part of the post. ....


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice ride after the morning showers.










https://www.strava.com/activities/868903288/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1487286417

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Couldn't get out of work early enough to hit the trail so went for a quickie around the hood. 6.7 miles practice run. Missed the rain by...that much 👍


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I ride at least .7 mile every day getting the mail. Lately the mud on the private road is about 1/2" deep. 1st gear workout. I draw the line at freezing rain. Nope, not this kid.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I got a quickie in before the big rain storm arrives. It was warm and sunny during the first half of the day but by mid-afternoon, it was getting cool and grey out.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

First wildflowers of the season:








Been loving the sunsets these last few weeks


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

29er4ever said:


> First wildflowers of the season:
> View attachment 1121907
> 
> 
> ...


 where were those photos taken?


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

29er4ever said:


> First wildflowers of the season:
> View attachment 1121907


Poppies?


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I got a quick one in before the rain as well. It was beautiful weather. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

No, but XC skiing tomorrow up in Big Sky







that's the pool outside our room and Lone Mountain in the background

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did not ride today but instead went to the gym and I won the plank competition! 

I am looking forward to a long weekend. Weather and riding conditions should be aces!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

So what did you plank?


Have fun skiing mtnbkr8001. 👍🏻


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> I did not ride today but instead went to the gym and I won the plank competition!


Awesome! 
When I made the mistake of telling my fitness guru/chiropractor(who has the most endearing habit of informing me that everything I do is wrong, and also made me relearn how to walk "like a human") that I don't bother with planks, because I could read a book while doing one, he had me assume the position, tense up my entire body, then try to pull in with my elbows and toes as hard as I could. Ho-lee crap.

Now I really won't do them. I'm a Christian, and it's obvious that they are of the devil...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Couldn't get out of work early enough to hit the trail so went for a quickie around the hood. 6.7 miles practice run. Missed the rain by...that much 👍


 I always like sneaking a ride in before a storm. I don't know if it's the atmosphere or the idea that I got one over on mother nature.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ I held my plank for 9 minutes 5 seconds... beating the guy from the previous class (6 mins 23 secs). The world record is 8 hours (I can't imagine... 9 minutes was tough!) 


Awesome pics everyone... hoping our weather continues to improve!


----------



## Oside (Jan 19, 2017)

Got my morning ride in before all the massive rain we are suppose to have in in SoCal. Finished up just in time!!!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

iliketexmex said:


> where were those photos taken?


Wild Horse Trail at Hawes, Mesa, AZ

... and yes, poppies.


----------



## cbump (Feb 10, 2017)

I was shot in the abdomen






back in December and finally had my first ride in a while today!
This is where I ended up when I lost it on a downhill! Lol
Good times. Only 4 miles but I ran the trail afterwards as well.

Well I can't get pics up. But yes, I rode.


----------



## cbump (Feb 10, 2017)

Ok I did get pics up. Just in a weird spot. My bad.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cbump said:


> I was shot in the abdomen
> View attachment 1122077
> back in December and finally had my first ride in a while today!
> This is where I ended up when I lost it on a downhill! Lol
> ...


"You were shot in the abdomen"
Are you a cop or a gangster? 
Either way it's good to see you made it to ride another day. :thumbsup:


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I got in a short ride this morning. Low 60's this morning in North Alabama. No winter or snowfall this year. Copperheads will be out soon. As you can tell by the leaves they will have plenty of camouflage.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Snuck one in before the rains coming this weekend!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ I held my plank for 9 minutes 5 seconds... beating the guy from the previous class (6 mins 23 secs). The world record is 8 hours (I can't imagine... 9 minutes was tough!)
> 
> Awesome pics everyone... hoping our weather continues to improve!


This doesn't mean you're going to change your user name to Planksterlicious or something similar, does it?


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Coulda, shoulda, woulda, but did my taxes instead. Considering where I'm most likely to spend "free" money, that was technically a bike-related activity, though


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Some fire road climbs followed by some sweet twisting and turning undulating doubletrack and some nice downhill action.


----------



## bikestudio (Feb 15, 2017)

Morning Ride


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

https://www.relive.cc/view/869972419

Actually from yesterday. Will ride today and tomorrow though.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Topped off caturday with a ride along the Humber River. Temperature was a balmy 8C (47F). Trails were both icy slick and soft in spots































.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Just over 17km today. Took a wrong turn and ended up in the crappiest rock garden possible. Some hike-a-bike sections that were un-climbable.

Then it opened up to nice singletrack once again.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice ride yesterday. American Fork Canyon is my go-to winter ride. However, the dirt trails should be dry pretty soon.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Since it was almost fifty degrees today and the foot of snow that fell a short time ago was melting like crazy, I opted to stay out of the woods and ride on the beach. I rode fourteen miles total on fire Island. Great ride. Also found a bunch of white, polished silver dollar sized rocks to satisfy my OCD.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Moist 14miles of 90% road, I think I finally took a decent pic of this thing lol


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

it's warm here suddenly, it feels like summer, the trails are mush so i took out the SS cross bike for an urban assault loop.

I'm riding through a big cemetery and pass a young couple, walking their pet hedgehog. no seriously.

























beautiful day!!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

2nd ride of the year. Sounds silly, right? Except I live in the high mountains of Northern New Mexico and it is SKI SEASON!!! Taos Ski Valley calls to me way louder than the trails when we have a winter like we are having this year.

That said, President's Weekend my pass is blacked-out, so no skiing. So I rode instead. It was super fun! 90% dry up Atalaya Mountain (about 1900 vert in 8-8 1/2 miles). OK, now I am ready for more riding!

Oh no! What to do? Ski or ride! Such a problem!!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> I think I finally took a decent pic of this thing lol


What is that? It looks like a vertical stabilizer and a rudder.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes I did. After my headset problem on last weekend's ride, I decided to just take it to my LBS rather than messing with it myself and I picked it up all ready to go after work on Friday.

Finally got out with my Sorba group for some trail maintenance yesterday. We were clearing drains and it started raining which actually worked well as we could see where the trail needed some love and how much progress we were making as we broke berms of decayed leaves and scraped off muck to allow the puddles to drain.

The trails were closed today due to the rain but I drove about 30 minutes to another trail system that was open and had a great ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> What is that? It looks like a vertical stabilizer and a rudder.


I believe is just a stabilizer, it is an aircraft part.


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

Up in the Florida Mountains today. Windy with brief episodes of light rain and clouds. Temperatures were in the mid 50's.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a run ride pairing for funday. Trails were soft and or icy so we mostly stuck to roads and paths (or slightly off the beaten path  )


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

Two morning laps of a great section here in MO.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Rode yesterday, knee is hurting today. I kinda bounced it off a rock


__
http://instagr.am/p/BQshRuQgsnu/


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Had a big ride planned all week, was really looking forward to it. But, had some family stuff come up yesterday that put me out of town, but I still managed a super short ride. Better than nothing.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

62 miles in the last two days in the wind and rain on the road as all the trails around here are nothing but deep sticky clay from all the rain


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I rode today (following a 11 km run  ) It was a beauty of a day and we had a blast on the trails. Trails were either soft or icy, depending where the sun hits.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

16 miles with the wife, 70° and hero dirt...doesn't get much better.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Rustlers -> Mary's -> Horsethief -> Wrangler out at Kokopelli were all hero dirt.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

29er4ever said:


> 16 miles with the wife, 70° and hero dirt...doesn't get much better.
> 
> View attachment 1122735


Good pic! Love the colours 

It almost felt like spring this weekend. Temps are suppose to climb to 12C tomorrow. Hoping for an early spring


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

After snow-shoeing the trails to pack the new snow for 4hrs yesterday, I went out for a nice 3.5hr ride in the evening. Didn't stop snowing though...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Jayem said:


> After snow-shoeing the trails to pack the new snow for 4hrs yesterday, I went out for a nice 3.5hr ride in the evening. Didn't stop snowing though...
> View attachment 1122823
> View attachment 1122824


sooooo jealous....this "winter" has been very depressing


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, how I would love to lost in that white winter wonderland of yours Jayem. MN is currently green, 60F and wet.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

*Here is the problem...*

There is this...









Or there is this...









Both are just so compelling!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> There is this...
> 
> View attachment 1123167
> 
> ...


No problem....

ride both!!!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> No problem....
> 
> ride both!!!


Haha! Yes, I do. But think about this--fat biking the steeps! No F*cking way!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> Haha! Yes, I do. But think about this--fat biking the steeps! No F*cking way!!


yeah, I think going down the steeps in anything is pretty crazy...


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Bad Skid!!!!!!!!!! Awesome cyclicylish. Git on wit yo bad self!


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Jayem said:


> After snow-shoeing the trails to pack the new snow for 4hrs yesterday, I went out for a nice 3.5hr ride in the evening. Didn't stop snowing though...
> View attachment 1122823
> View attachment 1122824


Man night riding that snow trench looks awesome.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

24km mostly dirt. Some real nice singletrack, fast and flowing but with enough rocks and loose stuff to keep you on your toes.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yeah, I think going down the steeps in anything is pretty crazy...


I am jaded. I ski this kind of terrain everyday, all day long. I love riding my bikes, but there is no comparison to skiing deep pow (this photo is not that!). It is pure magic! But, I do love riding my bikes!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> I am jaded. I ski this kind of terrain everyday, all day long. I love riding my bikes, but there is no comparison to skiing deep pow (this photo is not that!). It is pure magic! But, I do love riding my bikes!


Man, i only ever cross-country skiied. I could not do that crazy downhill stuff. I would rather do 300miles in the snow with a pack on than 30 seconds of that! More power to ya!!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Extra shifts mostly keeping me on a short loop close to home, but Thursday is turning into my regular day for "real" rides.







Adding a bit more mileage each ride, and this little app thingy says my average speed is getting faster, too! 
By a massive .1mph/week


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

From last night.








Our friend Dave forgot his light. He went to the LBS (conveniently close by) and bought a $35 light from Night Rider. We gave him a new nickname: "The Hoff"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Got a quick ride in early this morning while the snow was frozen hard. It hit 35* F by 8:00 and was about 60* at noon. Way too warm for February in NH.


----------



## friedhouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Rode some cliffs in las vegas


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode yesterday w/ couple of dudes... We all conquered a 'scoop' (run out), that we've always walked in the past.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

friedhouse said:


> Rode some cliffs in las vegas


Nice vid and sweet trails!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Giving the trails an xtra day to dry, but who says you cant find nature on your roadie 👍 16miles, perfect weather.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^^^ That does look like a nice route!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> ^^^ That does look like a nice route!


Thx, I still have to go thru some asphalt but I can quickly detour.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Yup. Trails weren't muddy, but sure were tacky. I'm riding the new Pivot Mach 429 trail getting it dialed in. The geometry feels very different than my old 429 alloy model.

Oh, and despite spinning all winter, I still didn't feel quite in shape. That's the 55 year old part, I suppose.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful day here in Tucson, sunny, low 70s... started off at the Catalina State Park, rode up to the 50 Year Trail and all the way up to the High 50. Then back around thru the boulders around the Deer Camp loop, down past Middle Gate, stopped for a chat with the TORCA guys working on the trail there, back down 50 Year and a fast downhill dash back into the park. Awesome ride


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

My strava ride today shows "Epic Suffer Score 318". 
Pretty funny.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah.

...I'm so outta shape...


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

18 miles this afternoon.

Wildflowers are just starting to come out








Wash crossing








The desert is really green right now. We should have a good showing of wildflowers the next few weeks.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a caturday evening ride. Temperatures have been mild and the rain has melt much of the snow. The ground remains frozen. Hoping to ride again tomorrow!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Rode today with a great group, and riding again tomorrow. That's an island when the lake is full, and an American flag flying on it. (sorry cell camera zoom sucks)


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

I rode in the Wairoa Gorge, Tasman NZ. Incredible trails. The level of workmanship and design is so impressive!


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

14 miles yesterday. Only about 10 fallen trees to crawl over.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode yesterday... Bit of a suffer-fest, night before (and part of the morning) was at a 40th.

Still a good (but sweaty) ride. Really had to focus on descending as my internal gyroscope wasn't quite recalibrated to default settings.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes, but getting out there did not go smoothly. I felt like Curveball's post in the http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/efficient-bike-ride-1033158.html thread (#27).

Decided to ride cross bike from home, 2 miles to singletrack and then road/multiuse path.
Pumped up tires, noticed rear one was flat but I hadn't ridden it in awhile so I thought maybe it was a slow leak (bad thinking).
Got gear ready, turned on alarm, went to basement, put on clipless mt bike shoes, dropped bladder into Camelbak.
Mounted up and started riding, found rear tire was flat.
Opened garage, entered house, turned alarm off.
Back to basement, put away cross bike, pulled out Superlight, pumped up tires, swapped spare tubes, got 5-10s.
Remembered that I had washed bike last week (looks good!) but hadn't re-lubed chain.
Get new bottle of lube out, lube won't come out, unscrew spout, pull off foil wrapper.
Look at instructions and read "first time use, apply and let soak 3 or 4 hours". Ain't nobody got time for that.
Dragon&#8230;nope, haven't fine tuned the new rear derailleur I installed a few weeks ago
Dakota SS&#8230;nope, in the middle of installing shorter stem, wider bars.
Gunnar fixed gear it is. Pull her out, pump up the tires.
Decide since I'm going to just be riding road to change shorts and go with a water bottle. Shave legs (jk).
Find the original road tube I had for the cross bike, put it into saddle bag, load road shoes and bike into car.
Dig bagel out of Camelbak and ate it.
Turn on alarm system, go to basement, pull car out, remember I didn't have my driver's license since I was just riding from home prior.
Go upstairs, turn alarm off, find wallet.
Turn alarm back on, go to basement, leave!
Half mile from home, "did I close the garage door?" Go back? HELL NO!

So 5 mile drive to where there is a bike lane and I had a nice ride. Stopped along the river and thought "it was worth it". Rode down aways further and found a dirt road to explore. Got in 18.5 miles, pretty good bit of spinning.


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes. 
The trail gnomes have been hard at work building a new 1.5 mile loop into the local trail network. They finally opened it up late this afternoon to get a total of ~5.3 miles of trail. It is different than what they have now and it is a great addition I think. The gnomes have promised more trail building to happen since it is a brand new park. They have a near blank canvas to build on, good elevation changes and varied terrain through out. 
Thanks Trail Gnomes!


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Rode yesterday. 40kms on the cx bike. Wish I was on trail but knew the trail would go better next ride because of this ride. Looking forward to riding season and the chance to throw the bike around. 

I've been here since 1997. That makes 20 yrs. Since then, I've gotten a Master's Degree, owned a dozen different bikes, got married, bought a few homes, had a kid (now a 4yr old), and still love to ride like it was 1990.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Sure did, cleaned a climb for the first on a SS without stopping to let my heart rate drop.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Singlesprocket riding the new whip today


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Got out to 18 rd in Fruita yesterday! Other than some seriously cow pocked trails, it was a fantastic day out. Get out and ride!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Singlesprocket riding the new whip today
> 
> View attachment 1123747


Another new one? You've got some splainin to do Lucy, I mean Judy.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

No water needed !


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

Decided to do some exploring and took the long way around the lake. What I thought would be a 12 mile ride turned into 21 miles with 3,000'+ of elevation.....good way to spend a Sunday!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

It was 68° and I had time, so I knocked the spiderwebs off and aired up the tires! Just did a few miles, but it felt really good and reminded my why I like to ride bikes! 

Not much to look at around here, so I tried to get artsy.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I rode my local park on Saturday morning before skiing later with my son. Unfortunately, I ate a sugary breakfast which killed my energy. I still had a good time sessioning this trail that swoops back and forth down a gulch and the new tech trail that was just completed. It was fairly dry and not too cold (~45 F). I just wish I had eaten something better than coffee cake before the ride.

Night skiing with my son was very awesome that evening.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*It's Coming!*


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Nice, it's looking beautiful in SoCal today can't wait for my afternoon ride!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ Nice, it's looking beautiful in SoCal today can't wait for my afternoon ride!


Beautiful and green in Folsom yesterday, another storm on the way tho...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ that last picture is awesome!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

patski said:


> View attachment 1124342


NINE, nine more days people!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

patski said:


> Beautiful and green in Folsom yesterday, another storm on the way tho...
> 
> View attachment 1124344
> 
> ...


Nice!
I visited Folsom once. I was really taken back by the different landscape. Kind of an eerie feeling around there. Different than most of SoCal in terms of tree shapes and greenery.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

The Chief Ladiga rail trail in AL was like an obstacle course this morning, due to debris from storms. Was wishing for my mountain bike!
At the GA line, the trail continues as the "Silver Comet", which is always very well-kept. 
All I can figure is that they(GA) immediately cleaned up the small debris, yesterday, but hadn't had time to get the big stuff, because the trail was clear...except for the downed trees:skep:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

28km loop, mostly fire road stuff. It got warm pretty quick in the morning.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Enjoying the mild winter


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

7.7 miles, looking nice out in SoCal




























Edit: didnt notice the helmet next to the flower until now 👍


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Trail was heavily poppy-lated today


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

jcd46 said:


> patski said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1124346
> ...


New iPhone 7+, great camera.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup










On a rooty, rutty, gnar fest...

Usually run 27 & 22 psi in my tyres (tubed).

Dropped them down to 22 & 19 and what a difference it made ?

Last time I rode this trail, I felt like a frog in a blender.

This time around, with what seems like ridiculously low pressures... I was glued to the trail & floating over the chunder ?

Only time my rear tyre felt squirmy was riding the asphalt home whilst boosting a speed hump ?

FYI - Nukeproof Scout Comp 290 w/ Hans Dampf 2.35 & Maxxis Forkaster 2.35 for tyres.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Throwback Thursday pic from March 2, 2016 (weather was fantastic)









TGIF Looking forward to good riding this weekend


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

Epic conditions yesterday for a quick afternoon ride in Socal. Cannot wait for daylight savings time as we were chasing daylight. Was able to squeeze in 6.5 miles in 40 minutes but wanted so much more!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

It wasn't that cold out today, but it was very windy. My ears are still burning as I type this. Only a quick one down to the lake and back.

Like creativefletch posted above; I wanted to keep going!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*An Encounter With Will Hogs On The Trail Today...*

I have run across feral hogs on several occasions and they have never been so passive as these were today. They exhibited no fear of my presence.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Another new one? You've got some splainin to do Lucy, I mean Judy.


that's the riot, need some cush for the tush


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode with my boys (that's children for you hip folk). They had a ball! Any time a wheel left Terra Firma, it was 'Dad, look, I did a wheelie/jump!' =)


Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

singlesprocket said:


> that's the riot, need some cush for the tush


Are you a Canfield fanboi now too?


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

We've had a lot of warm weather lately and have lost most of our snow. We got about 5" of new snow the other day, so that was nice. I wasn't sure if there would be any trail left (there isn't a whole lot of fat bike trail close by; it's mostly ski trail this time of year), but I thought I'd give it a try. I was glad I went. This is the first time in 2 years I've actually seen this trail groomed! By now the snow is getting down again, but there was definitely full snow coverage on the trail. I'm thinking of getting out again first thing tomorrow morning before the temps get up around 40. No need to beat up what snow we have left!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Wildflower season in the desert








African daisy, Mexican poppies, lupine








They're taking over


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Cornfield said:


> Are you a Canfield fanboi now too?


i'll ride it for a bit...

a couple of bits on it


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

lol! :cornut:


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup ^^ me & a couple of mates, first attempt at shuttling - only two vehicles with hitch racks o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## VT1 (Jul 2, 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/887762347/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1488661157
Quick ride after some of my honey-do chores! Always nice to lay rubber on dirt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

singlesprocket said:


> that's the riot, need some cush for the tush


Nice!
I can't keep up with all of your "new rides".


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Race against the rain today 6.9 miles and since I was in a rush, no back pack just water bottle nice to ride w/out one but I realized..no pump no tube and no cell for pics. I did beat the rain though.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Fat biked about 11 miles this morning with a few friends. Woulda gone farther but it was 15 degrees and very windy. We think we did ok for a bunch of fifty year olds.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a 15km run this morning. It was -6c but felt like -13c windchill. It was a relief to go for an afternoon ride in the forest, with my hubby... but we still had to keep moving. Great Funday! and I found a duck by the river


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

In SeMo for a bit. Flatlands, mostly agricultural. Did manage about 30 miles on county roads and some levee roads. I think the constant wheel slippage from gravel and abundance of tractor ruts makes this a larger PITA than any singletrack I could find within 50 miles.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

A short road ride before I turned back because of bison.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep, rode with a great group today. And thanks to the LBS, I think I've finally figured out how to prevent the calf cramping that I've struggled with for the longest time. Time will tell, but if this stuff continues to work, you have no idea how huge that will be for me.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Rode at Red Rock despite incredible gusts of wind trying to push me off the trail and at times, off the bike. First time riding those types of trails, reminded me of riding my cyclocross on gravel, just all the sliding around on the rocks and lack of traction. And then the wind blowing me around on top of that. I was disappointed at first that I wasn't going to be able to ride much but I ended up getting in 13.25 miles. I hit one slight climb where the wind was on my back and it really did push me up the hill. Also had dark clouds rolling in so I was worried about being out in a downpour and decided not to venture too far out. It sprinkled a few times but not much. I actually got a bit cold riding back in.

EDIT: they said on the news this morning gusts were in excess of 60mph. At one point, I was off the bike and holding onto it by the saddle and handlebar in a crosswind and the whole bike was off the ground, with the wheels just about parallel with the ground.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

20-odd km's, rode to the good singletrack along the road, then dirt roads before I hit the good stuff.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Sunday; Three mile loop at Cottonwood Creek, half a block from my driveway. 

I have been so lacking in my normal routine, that of hiking or biking weekly and sometimes both. It's been about 2 months that I slacked off from the one or 2 a week fresh air outings. 
Finally snuck out Sunday after grilling up steaks and was surprised the expected winds were not too bad in the afternoon. Got in a teeny bit of ride but def pumped the pedals at good speed to get some level of workout.
Coming to work tonight, the wind almost pushed me off the motorbike.


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

Got in a good pedal with my son. He's been riding for about 2 months now and he's already flying past me going down the trail.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

No, been "stranded" in Tahoe for two days... 

But on Saturday we rode Hidden Falls, fantastic shape after all this rain, only one bog section.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> 7.7 miles, looking nice out in SoCal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm looks a lot like my main squeeze Bonelli Park.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

trmn8er said:


> Hmmm looks a lot like my main squeeze Bonelli Park.


Yes sir, my main squeeze as well, Im very close in Walnut.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> Yes sir, my main squeeze as well, I'm very close in Walnut.


well then jcd46 we need to ride. I hit Bonelli often, at least once every other week, but usually more like once per week. I rotate CHSP, SART, Oaks, Main Divide, Wrightwood, Yucaipa, Sycamore ;-)

A quick one yesterday
https://www.strava.com/activities/889181725

And a Bonelli from Wednesday...
https://www.strava.com/activities/884064304


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

trmn8er said:


> well then jcd46 we need to ride. I hit Bonelli often, at least once every other week, but usually more like once per week. I rotate CHSP, SART, Oaks, Main Divide, Wrightwood, Yucaipa, Sycamore ;-)
> 
> A quick one yesterday
> https://www.strava.com/activities/889181725
> ...


Wow you put some miles in there! Sounds good for a ride but Im not very fast ? This weekend I cant but maybe next weekend if it works for you. Weekdays are a bit tough for me, when I ride is usually a quick loop from Via Verde. Shoot me a pm if that works. ?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I was able to sneak in an after work ride 8.4miles of dirt...3 more days for daylight savings! 👍👍


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got in about 12 miles before the sun went down.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> I was able to sneak in an after work ride 8.4miles of dirt...3 more days for daylight savings! 


Two days actually, as it starts in the early morning hours on Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Whatever the combination of factors(significant weight loss, ditching the diet to carb up, incorporating light squats and deadlifts in my workouts, simulating going back to SS by staying in one gear) today's ride was not like any I have had before, where I typically struggle in one way or another. Every single climb, corner and feature done better and faster than I've ever done any them individually before. Rolled over every place I normally gas out, get stood up by an obstacle, or walk due to incline with loose surface, and even climbed a ridge via a series of rollers(no doubt designed for that, but I've never come close) without pedaling.

28 miles, and the first time I've ever felt like I "crushed" a ride.
The stoke level is off the charts over here:thumbsup:


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

2 Ht's and a fatbike;

Probably my first ever evening ride tonight before going to work.
Met up with some other riders and it was dark within an hour. I thought it would be a short duration and didn't think about looking for my headlamp that is hiding somewhere.
Had a blast though. One rider had an impressive beam of light that really helped and the other light was definitely better than nothing. It was fun riding on the edge of someone's light but a bit concerning when seeing the drop off's as the road and some trails narrowed. Riding at night was an adventure I'd like to start doing more often. We were on dirt roads that were wet and eventually snow and ice covered just as the last of the days light was fading. It made the ride a bit more tricky but was a good experience. Just over 8 miles total, North Cheyenne Canyon, adjacent to NORAD.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

OwenM said:


> Whatever the combination of factors(significant weight loss, ditching the diet to carb up, incorporating light squats and deadlifts in my workouts, simulating going back to SS by staying in one gear) today's ride was not like any I have had before, where I typically struggle in one way or another. Every single climb, corner and feature done better and faster than I've ever done any them individually before. Rolled over every place I normally gas out, get stood up by an obstacle, or walk due to incline with loose surface, and even climbed a ridge via a series of rollers(no doubt designed for that, but I've never come close) without pedaling.
> 
> 28 miles, and the first time I've ever felt like I "crushed" a ride.
> The stoke level is off the charts over here:thumbsup:


Rides like this make it all worth it, congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Rides like this make it all worth it, congrats. :thumbsup:


Thanks! That's no joke. Quite a difference between wishing I had a whole ride on video, and thinking "thank goodness noone saw me when..."


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

Got out for a morning quickie. The weather in Socal has been phenomenal lately. The breakfast gnats are especially juicy and full of protein this time of year!


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

OwenM said:


> Whatever the combination of factors(significant weight loss, ditching the diet to carb up, incorporating light squats and deadlifts in my workouts, simulating going back to SS by staying in one gear) today's ride was not like any I have had before, where I typically struggle in one way or another. Every single climb, corner and feature done better and faster than I've ever done any them individually before. Rolled over every place I normally gas out, get stood up by an obstacle, or walk due to incline with loose surface, and even climbed a ridge via a series of rollers(no doubt designed for that, but I've never come close) without pedaling.
> 
> 28 miles, and the first time I've ever felt like I "crushed" a ride.
> The stoke level is off the charts over here:thumbsup:


Rides like that definitely stoke the fire!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

creativefletch said:


> Got out for a morning quickie. The weather in Socal has been phenomenal lately. The breakfast gnats are especially juicy and full of protein this time of year!
> 
> View attachment 1125904


Such intense greenery! Yup, I went there. 

Is that in the Mugu area?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Such intense greenery! Yup, I went there.
> 
> Is that in the Mugu area?


"aggressive green"?


----------



## Solrak (Dec 14, 2016)

Short but good training today. 5.4 km of climbing, Elevation gain: 428m. It was a bit muddy but we enjoy the ride.

Does anyone knows if your Estimated Avg Power that is shown on Strava app is reliable, if it is, are 200watts any good?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

4.30 am so not yet... but I'm going to


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Competed in the Crossfit 17.3 Open on Friday. (Snatches and Pull-ups) Today is caturday, we ride 

So true on many levels


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

10* Fahrenheit, windy with snow on the trails. So, NO. 

Saturday spin session, spanking it hard. Can't wait for the woods!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

8 miles on the new ride. I had other plans that fell thru so off to my local ride I went.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> 8 miles on the new ride. I had other plans that fell thru so off to my local ride I went.


And just what is that? I must have a post somewhere, saw you asking about some new components but nothing about a new ride!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Nevermind, just found your new thread on the new bike!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> And just what is that? I must have a post somewhere, saw you asking about some new components but nothing about a new ride!


I did a thread about it in Passion, nothing fancy Nashbar 29er frame with a bunch of mid range goodies 😀 but is a fun little bike, back up maybe loaner bike. I did miss my suspension today though! 👍


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Nevermind, just found your new thread on the new bike!


Lol oopps missed your 2nd post lol


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Mister and miss......*

:madman:


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Solrak said:


> Short but good training today. 5.4 km of climbing, Elevation gain: 428m. It was a bit muddy but we enjoy the ride.
> 
> Does anyone knows if your Estimated Avg Power that is shown on Strava app is reliable, if it is, are 200watts any good?
> 
> View attachment 1125966


Strava wattage output is not super accurate, but yes that power sounds pretty good if you sustained it over a fairly long ride like 20 miles or so. For a short ride not so much depending on how much you weight and other factors. The metric I would focus more on is Watts/kg of body weight. YMMV and do not read too much into my response as I am not an expert. Most important STAT = having fun.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> I did a thread about it in Passion, nothing fancy Nashbar 29er frame with a bunch of mid range goodies  but is a fun little bike, back up maybe loaner bike. I did miss my suspension today though! 


Did you get any pedal strikes today? The BB seems a bit low, prolly because of the fork. Keep those strikes in mind, I got one from a root covered in leaves the took me down so fast I didn't know what happened. I landed on my side and shoulder with my elbow under my ribs. That hurt for a few days!

My 29'r has a 100mm fork on it and the frame was designed around 120-140mm fork, so I have to keep that in mind. No pedaling around sharp corners and such.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> Did you get any pedal strikes today? The BB seems a bit low, prolly because of the fork. Keep those strikes in mind, I got one from a root covered in leaves the took me down so fast I didn't know what happened. I landed on my side and shoulder with my elbow under my ribs. That hurt for a few days!
> 
> My 29'r has a 100mm fork on it and the frame was designed around 120-140mm fork, so I have to keep that in mind. No pedaling around sharp corners and such.


It is interesting how well you get to know your bike and it becomes an extension of you. I had the same issue when I first got my SS, not sure if the bottom bracket is lower or if the cranks are longer but I was getting lots of pedal strikes, including some that took me down. And I am always just nicking the ends of my handlebar cutting close to trees or brushing my shoulder, not enough to crash or anything, it's like a cat and its whiskers.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Epic day in So Cal, didn't want to stop. https://www.relive.cc/view/896486013


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> It is interesting how well you get to know your bike and it becomes an extension of you. I had the same issue when I first got my SS, not sure if the bottom bracket is lower or if the cranks are longer but I was getting lots of pedal strikes, including some that took me down. And I am always just nicking the ends of my handlebar cutting close to trees or brushing my shoulder, not enough to crash or anything, it's like a cat and its whiskers.


It actually happened on my rigid Monocog, which also has a low BB. It's one of the issues with 29'r frames, or at least it was. The BB drop is too low, and it's obvious when you look at the BB height compared to the axle height.

I remembered I took a pic as I was walking off the pain, lol! You can barely see the pile of roots, but they certainly reached out and grabbed my pedal. The bike is where it landed after the wipe-out.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

No, but I watched Redbull Rampage 2016. Does that count?


----------



## Solrak (Dec 14, 2016)

A good 33 mile ride today. With one HC Climb according to strava: 13 miles of climbing and an elevation gain of 3690 ft. I felt pretty good, gaining a bit of confidence to compete on my first XC race.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Did you get any pedal strikes today? The BB seems a bit low, prolly because of the fork. Keep those strikes in mind, I got one from a root covered in leaves the took me down so fast I didn't know what happened. I landed on my side and shoulder with my elbow under my ribs. That hurt for a few days!
> 
> My 29'r has a 100mm fork on it and the frame was designed around 120-140mm fork, so I have to keep that in mind. No pedaling around sharp corners and such.


Actually I did ok there but you are right, compared to my Heckler the BB is superlow and I rode w/out thinking about it lol. Next time I will pay more attention, we lack roots in socal, but lots of rocks. I think I was more focused on handling the bike through ruts in fast downhills w/out suspension. Hope you are all healed up.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A one hour ride seems like 2


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Does it count as a ride if you don't go anywhere? 

Still on a business trip but managed to go to the cardio center and run 3+ miles on the treadmill then do 12.5 miles on the stationary bike. Average RPM was 90 doing intervals so I was pretty happy with my performance. Fat seat wasn't too comfortable and my feet were hurting and I realized I couldn't get my feet in far enough with the toeclips so I flipped the pedals over and moved my feet forward. But I missed the roots and the rocks and the climbs and the descents and the fresh air and animal encounters and just being outside.

Nice new bike, jcd.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MattMay said:


> Epic day in So Cal, didn't want to stop. https://www.relive.cc/view/896486013


LOL
Love it.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> Competed in the Crossfit 17.3 Open on Friday. (Snatches and Pull-ups) Today is caturday, we ride


I'm disappointed...
It's not okay for men to use the "S" word, but a woman can??? 
Hmmmmmm... :devil:


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Saturday ride; 43 * and breezy-
Invited a friend that is soon to be shopping for a bike so he can ride some now and get a feel for bike size and fit that should help when he is demo riding etc. Covered 11 miles and mid-ride, stopped for lunch near a bike store. 
After bike shop browsing to check out the shiny goods, we sampled a complimentary shot of Whiskey and then ordered lunch and a brown ale. 
Feeling peppy now coming off two rides and 18 miles within 48 hours and getting back to fitness and riding from a long break.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ericmopar said:


> I'm disappointed...
> It's not okay for men to use the "S" word, but a woman can???
> Hmmmmmm... :devil:


hehehe! And I did clean and jerks on caturday


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Pretty good ride today, at least until my dog decided she had no desire to come to me once we got back to the trailhead.

Thought we had the come-when-called thing figured out, but I guess it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

GoldFly said:


> Pretty good ride today, at least until my dog decided she had no desire to come to me once we got back to the trailhead.
> 
> Thought we had the come-when-called thing figured out, but I guess it's back to the drawing board.


Does she know how to draw?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a morning run and then joined Chris for a trail ride. It was cold and we watched snow squalls roll into the valley before heading home


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Does she know how to draw?


We're working on it. She has trouble with perspective, so we're starting with stick figures.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Nice new bike, jcd.


Thank you sir!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I did a five mile technical trail with my friends this morning which was covered with an inch of frozen snow and assorted ice patches. We all survived.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Took my new rocky man blizzard out for a 30 km spin. After a week of battling a cold it was nice to be outside, but my legs are tired


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Red Rick loop on my road bike , I need to get my wheels dirty again soon


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Yesterday was an epic day of riding for my step son and I..

8:30-10 am - hit the very muddy and flooded dirt trails in our local park. Was very hard to ride and much was underwater, so we headed to the skatepark with the BMX's instead.

25 degree temps had the skatepark totally empty...all to ourselves!!! Almost 6 hours of BMX bliss...and I HURT today, but in a good way. I Overcame many "fear of heights" issues yesterday via dropping into some pretty steep bowls and ledges. Playing "follow the leader" with a fearless 15 year old was pretty crazy...

hope to get out on the MTB tonight for a bit in the oncoming snow storm if my legs and butt allows


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Seem to be having a different kind of problem with my riding. There was a switchback that was above my head, I thought I might as well get off and walk now. I cruised around the corner and climbed the hill like it wasn't there. Did not have to walk on any hills today. The consistent exercise seems to be working-48 days so far this year. I did walk down some downhill areas, and toe dabbed a lot. The snow was a little sketchy today, I'm back to my Bontrager XR1s, they slipped around a little bit, I got really used to my studded tires, just a new adjustment.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

It hit 90° today; cactus are bloomin'


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Rain was supposed to hit in 3-4 hours, so figured I'd go knock out a couple laps of a great 5 mile loop trail that's just 15 minutes or so from my house. 
If I hadn't stopped to check the air in my tires before loading up the bike, I might have actually made it out the basement door before it started pouring down:madman:

So, yeah, I rode today. Sort of. It wasn't very scenic...


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I did ride today, but this picture is from yesterday. lol.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

"It all started on the 13th hour, of the 13th day, of the 13th month".









Brrrrr!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> "It all started on the 13th hour, of the 13th day, of the 13th month".
> 
> View attachment 1126586
> 
> ...


one of the best parts of one of the best episodes of quite possibly the best shows ever!!!

till about season 9 or 10 at least


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

https://www.strava.com/activities/900161413/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1489519151

Revenge ride after being diagnosed with degenerative artritis on my right knee. For now on I'll eat more kale. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

HTR4EVR said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/900161413/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1489519151
> 
> Revenge ride after being diagnosed with degenerative artritis on my right knee. For now on I'll eat more kale.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are on the right track  Meatless Mondays :thumbsup:

Arthritis: Relief through a vegetarian diet - Toronto Vegetarian Association

Vegan and Vegeterian Diets | Anti Inflammatory Diet | Arthritis Diet


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2017)

HTR4EVR said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/900161413/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1489519151
> 
> Revenge ride after being diagnosed with degenerative artritis on my right knee. For now on I'll eat more kale.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's every ride for me for the last 10 years. Both knees are shelled, but surprisingly, so are my shoulders. One of the bosses I work for skips stairs because she's "saving" her knees. I take them to save my heart. I can buy more knees, the heart deal isn't nearly as foolproof yet.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's been snow storming for 2 days. Starting tomorrow temps are expected to steadily rise so the weekend looks good for riding! Maybe we'll see the dirt again


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Got my first after work ride of the season in today. 9 miles at Red Hill with about 1400' of elevation gain. Technical but rideable making for very physical riding.


----------



## Roots (Feb 17, 2015)

*Spring is here :yesnod:*

Haven't had a free of (IT) work day since mid January. Every day 8-14 working hours and i do get to spend min 3h with two (1 an 3,5yrs) sweetest sons ..it is peak of working season for me and it stops in 15 days...for quite a long period.
Fallen badly of the bike on my shoulder/ribs late November in wet and leafy wood, sliding off hidden root, giving in to stupid temptation of turning off road on DH, when conditions shouted "do not"...haven't been able to ride mtb for couple months..so i bought a road bike (you know-one with very slim tyres and no suspension at all ;-) in late, cold and dark December - aaand now a adore road biking too!
I managed to do 4 rides (3mtb) last week(personal record), one was big for me. Alone, so i pushed myself really hard. (because why not??). This is why.
Today, being totally low on life energy, due to several days of sleep deprivation and stress, a friend invited me for a casual local mtb ride...he is a bit slower than me at the moment...and i took it easily, with his tempo..aaand the ride was 10/10, pure joy, regardless to short lenght, low alt gain, fitness achievements, speed or blah blah blah...it was just a simple ride in the woods, with good friend on a sunny day in perfect conditions..and my mood changed 100% to better! How simple was that, just a simple mtb ride!
Life is good and this forum makes it even better! Cheers fellow riders, i keep my fingers crossed for all of you, to get as much riding time as you'd love to!
(oh and pardon my English (not a native speaker), long post and abusive use of brackets).


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Roots said:


> Haven't had a free of (IT) work day since mid January. Every day 8-14 working hours and i do get to spend min 3h with two (1 an 3,5yrs) sweetest sons ..it is peak of working season for me and it stops in 15 days...for quite a long period.
> Fallen badly of the bike on my shoulder/ribs late November in wet and leafy wood, sliding off hidden root, giving in to stupid temptation of turning off road on DH, when conditions shouted "do not"...haven't been able to ride mtb for couple months..so i bought a road bike (you know-one with very slim tyres and no suspension at all ;-) in late, cold and dark December - aaand now a adore road biking too!
> I managed to do 4 rides (3mtb) last week(personal record), one was big for me. Alone, so i pushed myself really hard. (because why not??). This is why.
> Today, being totally low on life energy, due to several days of sleep deprivation and stress, a friend invited me for a casual local mtb ride...he is a bit slower than me at the moment...and i took it easily, with his tempo..aaand the ride was 10/10, pure joy, regardless to short lenght, low alt gain, fitness achievements, speed or blah blah blah...it was just a simple ride in the woods, with good friend on a sunny day in perfect conditions..and my mood changed 100% to better! How simple was that, just a simple mtb ride!
> ...


I enjoy a relaxing ride when I can get one. At 63, even an easy ride can turn into a lot of exertion. I also like using too many brackets. I change them if I put brackets inside of brackets(like [if I did it]this). I am sure it is not grammatically correct.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

First ride for 11 days i.e. been getting over the bot o_0

34km's this morning ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2017)

Riding tomorrow for the first time in 9 days. It's been super nuts lately. Two weeks ago I pulled an all-nighter with my father-in-law in hospice care and went to work after he passed (40 hours without sleep). I rode Tuesday, but we held his celebration of life on Wednesday, then Thursday I wrote and delivered the Graveside service (a first for me). It must have gone okay, the mortuary staff thought I was a pastor. On top of all that work has been really busy. I'm ready for a vacation. I seem to remember retiring last September. Somehow I got off-track and now I'm busier than ever. All weirdness that will happily fade from memory on the ride tomorrow.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Forster said:


> Riding tomorrow for the first time in 9 days. It's been super nuts lately. Two weeks ago I pulled an all-nighter with my father-in-law in hospice care and went to work after he passed (40 hours without sleep). I rode Tuesday, but we held his celebration of life on Wednesday, then Thursday I wrote and delivered the Graveside service (a first for me). It must have gone okay, the mortuary staff thought I was a pastor. On top of all that work has been really busy. I'm ready for a vacation. I seem to remember retiring last September. Somehow I got off-track and now I'm busier than ever. All weirdness that will happily fade from memory on the ride tomorrow.


Sorry to hear about your loss. Enjoy your ride tomorrow, you deserve it.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Forster said:


> Riding tomorrow for the first time in 9 days. It's been super nuts lately. Two weeks ago I pulled an all-nighter with my father-in-law in hospice care and went to work after he passed (40 hours without sleep). I rode Tuesday, but we held his celebration of life on Wednesday, then Thursday I wrote and delivered the Graveside service (a first for me). It must have gone okay, the mortuary staff thought I was a pastor. On top of all that work has been really busy. I'm ready for a vacation. I seem to remember retiring last September. Somehow I got off-track and now I'm busier than ever. All weirdness that will happily fade from memory on the ride tomorrow.


Hang in there; bike therapy works wonders for me.

Hedgehog cactus blooms from today.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

https://www.relive.cc/view/903177310

13 fun miles after work hit 33mph which was lots of fun on the Jake.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Excessive work travel has made my rides non-existent for a while, but fortunately, time will allow me back on the ride again. I did have the fun of hiking some seemingly desolate ice tracks on the frozen northern Baltic Sea last week.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

T.G.I.F. and Happy St Catrick Day. Hope you all get out and ride


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2017)

Shorts on the morning commute (first time this year) only overshadowed by the fox that was watching me ride (in the city, next to the MUP, sitting on a retaining wall about 4' away, very cool to see).


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Forster said:


> I seem to remember retiring last September.


I find it hard to believe that I could laugh my head off in the middle of such a sad post!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Skipped yesterday because of a pulled muscle in my inner thigh. Figured it might not hurt too bad while pedaling, but it went beyond that, and stopped hurting altogether

So..5.5hrs of play time. 2 laps plus sessioning different sections on the awesome local loop trail that has a bit of everything. 







The fast tight twisties are my favorites...







Lots of screwing around dialing in the fork after upgrading the dampers, too. 
For some reason, I started wanting to pop off every little bump in sight, and try some jumps. There's also a place 2 miles from my house where people apparently ride ATVs, though I've never seen anyone there.







Guess I'll need another bottomless token, after all...







Beautiful day. And the people who are still at work right now ask me why I choose to stay on night shift!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2017)

misterbill said:


> I find it hard to believe that I could laugh my head off in the middle of such a sad post!


 I appreciate the comment, probably feeling a little too glum when I posted. We really feel blessed by his 88 years and good health (no doubt helped by cycling into his late 60s).


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

OwenM said:


> For some reason, I started wanting to pop off every little bump in sight, and try some jumps. There's also a place 2 miles from my house where people apparently ride ATVs, though I've never seen anyone there.


The Yelli likes to jump, I've seen it! 




What fork do you have on there, how much travel?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup... Was greasy as o_0

Both my riding buddy and I had spills on the wet, clay trails >.<

Luckily, things were quite soft (to land on).

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Just did 27km with a creaky seat....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Excessive work travel has made my rides non-existent for a while, but fortunately, time will allow me back on the ride again. I did have the fun of hiking some seemingly desolate ice tracks on the frozen northern Baltic Sea last week.


Well, that's more exotic that 99.9% of us have had this last week.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Rode a trail system today that is not quite ready for prime time yet. About ten percent of the trail system is is rideable and I rode all of it. The rest of the trail system still has a lot of snow everywhere beyond the lowest elevations. It's been in the high sixties all week so that is changing fast.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> The Yelli likes to jump, I've seen it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeaaahhh, nothing like that for me!

That's a Reba I switched from 100-120mm to get decent BB height on the Yelli. It's enough for the trails I normally ride(the way I normally ride them, anyway). Decided to stick with it for a while and do the damper upgrades vs. getting a different fork. 
The "RCT3" conversion really brought it to life. Very supple compared to before, but it blows through more travel than I expected on bigger hits, so I'm still toying with it.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

cyclelicious said:


> You are on the right track  Meatless Mondays :thumbsup:
> 
> Arthritis: Relief through a vegetarian diet - Toronto Vegetarian Association
> 
> Vegan and Vegeterian Diets | Anti Inflammatory Diet | Arthritis Diet


Good stuff. Thank you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

OwenM said:


> Yeaaahhh, nothing like that for me!
> 
> That's a Reba I switched from 100-120mm to get decent BB height on the Yelli. It's enough for the trails I normally ride(the way I normally ride them, anyway). Decided to stick with it for a while and do the damper upgrades vs. getting a different fork.
> The "RCT3" conversion really brought it to life. Very supple compared to before, but it blows through more travel than I expected on bigger hits, so I'm still toying with it.


I've been meaning to take the spacer out of my 100mm Reba also. It's an older one, 2011 I think, so I'm not sure if I can do the damper thing. I'll have to look into it.

Looks like I found it :thumbsup: RockShox Compression Damper: Motion Control DNA, Crown Adjust, Revelation RLT A1-A3 (2012-2016), Reba (2009-2011) | 365 Cycles


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

Rode today. But yesterday evenings ride was the eventful one. 
Dad came in town, he hadn't hit the new section of trail they just opened. Somehow they managed to open the trail up right when he got in town. They had some utility work done this week. I said lets hit it. 
Everything was great, hit the new trail then came to our favorite hill we call D*m* Hill, because it manages to kick our butts every time. It has 2 quick drops into a ravine then a steep climb back out. I finally cleared it for the third time ever and waited at the top for my dad to come through. I saw him come down the ridge and enter the first drop but didn't see anything after that. But I hear a pretty bad sounding bike and rider separation.
I carefully went down the climb to see him rolling around in the middle of the trail and his bike slightly in a bush/tree. He gets up and something wasn't right in his shoulder, nor his bike. 
We hike up to the top of the hill and start trailside triage of dad and bike. He is moving his arm over his head and all range of motion, but said certain ones hurt. So stop moving around for a moment. His front wheel was bent but rideable for the 1/2mi left to go, handlebars needed straightening and his headset came loose. Got the bike ridable and had him limp down the hill. Get to the van and off we go to the are for the next 3 hours. Broken clavicle and the top most rib. Does not need surgery but needs to keep it mobile for 6 weeks. 
Bummed, we were going to the festival at the bike park next weekend to celebrate the official opening of the trail extension.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> I've been meaning to take the spacer out of my 100mm Reba also. It's an older one, 2011 I think, so I'm not sure if I can do the damper thing. I'll have to look into it.
> 
> Looks like I found it :thumbsup: RockShox Compression Damper: Motion Control DNA, Crown Adjust, Revelation RLT A1-A3 (2012-2016), Reba (2009-2011) | 365 Cycles


That looks like the Motion Control damper and knob with floodgate adjustment, not the RCT3.









It changed from 2012 forward, so I'm not sure about the parts you need. If you go to the Reba RL page on the SRAM/Rockshox site, there will be a Spare Parts pdf link you can scroll down to. The compression damper should say "RCT3" in the description. I don't know what the rebound damper that goes with the earlier model is called.
There's a thread in the suspension forum that I just posted in a couple days ago that may have more details, but it's mostly about the newer version Rebas, as I recall.
http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/converting-reba-rl-29-rct3-solo-air-2014-a-902664.html


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

11 miles today, a bit warm bcz I got a late start. This trail finally opened after the rain. Nice mellow picture ride, just wanted to enjoy the scenery. It almost eneded badly as this guy on a SUV almost ran a stop sign as I was heading back to my car, he profusely apologized but damn that was close...some pics from a beautiful day.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep, 12 miles of gravel with some hills. Man am I out of shape after a long winter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Delete


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ gorgeous pics jcd46 .... it still looks and feels like winter here. On a positive note, the days are longer and we did an evening ride without lights. Hoping to ride again tomorrow


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ gorgeous pics jcd46 .... it still looks and feels like winter here. On a positive note, the days are longer and we did an evening ride without lights. Hoping to ride again tomorrow


Thanks cyclelicious, it was nice day, Spring is almost here! Hope you guys had a great ride.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

OwenM said:


> That looks like the Motion Control damper and knob with floodgate adjustment, not the RCT3.


I haz no idea when it comes to fork/shock lingo, I have a lot to learn. I'm getting into wheel building atm, so susp will have to wait. I'll look into that thread, thanks for the link!

I'm not really a fan of blacked out bikes, but your Yelli is cool af! 

Nice pix, JCD!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^Thanks Corn!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got in 30 miles this morning while it was still cool. Calendar says it's winter, but 96° today. The flowers aren't going to last long in this record heat.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Nope*

Wanted to ride the bike to my sons house but I waited too long. My wife left earlier to help do some yard work and I told her I'd be along in 20 min. Then I got side tracked on other things and although it felt like a lame excuse to not ride, seemed more lame not getting right over there to share in the work. I'm no longer so out of shape that I'm looking for excuses though. Got a new bike the other day and am thrilled at how nice it feels and works. 
Going from 6061 / 26" to 4130 / 27.5 +


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Forster said:


> I appreciate the comment, probably feeling a little too glum when I posted. We really feel blessed by his 88 years and good health (no doubt helped by cycling into his late 60s).


I'm feeling a little morose today too. I have to deliver to Dave's in North Kingston where my mother used to shop. I will be driving by the Stop and Shop where I wife and I stopped to buy a chrysanthemum for my mom right before she passed. I used to have deliveries three miles from their house, but I could not visit them(they moved 100 miles away)because I was on company time. Not happy this morning.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sort of a frustraiting day, my friend wants to get back on his bike so he wanted an easy ride and I decided to take the new bike, easy no backpack, just helmet, gloves, get to the parking lot @#!%&+ forgot my shoes! Called my buddy and we met at my place to ride the rail trails, but his chain kept dropping, ended it with 6 miles only. Good news is I hit my 30mile goal for the week, and really enjoyed the rigid and the 1x11 gearing

Turns out the rigid is a good back up for both my trail bike and my CX bike. 👍👍


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, finally got to get out today. I really struggled though. It was just one of those days where your body protests what you're putting it though. Glad I went though.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful day out there! Just under 20 miles with just over 2000 vert. The mid-altitude terrain is 99% snow-free (not good), but the high country still has way too much snow to ride up there. With temps like we are having, that could well change before too long (not good). On the other hand, it means riding season comes sooner!


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, I finally rode today. My last ride was on Feb 11th. I started feeling crummy after that and was unable to ride because all I could do was get rest. And the last couple of weeks the weather wasn't suitable for riding either. But I finally did a ride today. I didn't push myself too hard. Next weekend will be better.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Ride up to the work site - couple hours trail restoration - then ride back to my truck. I'm tired.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful day to end winter. Signs of spring? Pu$$ywillows and the sounds of the cheeseburger bird. (I can't believe posting *****willows are forbidden :lol: )


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

*You must spread some rep around before giving it to cycleicious again*

What's a cheeseburger bird? Do they taste like cheeseburgers? I imagine they'd be endangered if they did.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

It is the bird that sounds like it is saying cheese burger cheese burger like the old SNL skit with John Belushi. Skip to the 0:33 second mark of this video if you aren't old enough to remember. https://www.youtub.com/watch?v=eGWzPHYxyiQ .


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ha! Thanks 

Also: Trailer Park Boys

http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/bird-thread-873619-75.html#post13090460


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Rode about eight miles of beach today. The trails are most certainly muddy since the snow that ell last week is melting right now and it rained yesterday. 
I would have done more distance but it was high tide and the water came right up to the soft sand and all the tire tracks the people make driving to their beach homes on fire island. And it was very windy. Friggin' suffer fest.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

No Sunday ride  

Was a big family cook out day and even though it was a perfect day and a bit over 2 miles to get there, I just couldn't figure a set up on either bike to get a hot crock pot of meat by bike over there. 

Monday morning ride all set up though. I think I'm as excited to let some friends try out a 27.5 + I just picked out last week as to be putting miles on it myself. Pretty much a kid with his new toy level of fun.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

11 miles after work. Amazingly pleasant for hitting 97° today.

Desert marigolds along the trail:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

29er4ever said:


> 11 miles after work. Amazingly pleasant for hitting 97° today.
> 
> Desert marigolds along the trail:
> View attachment 1127691


High of 40 today with snow and more snow on the ground, made dinner and did laundry and am in bed after a long day of work dreaming of the warmer months to come. Rode some gravel on Saturday but all covered in snow and mud today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Yesterday I went out for a super fast, race-pace 14 miler with about 1500 feet of vert and lots of challenging technical moves both up and down. At a decent fast pace (not race-pace) I normally do the whole loop in about 45 min. Yesterday it was 38 min flat (man, did that hurt!). Then I came home, put the bike against the shop stand, and the bike promptly feel over, chipping the clear coat in several places along the top tube. Nice!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> Yesterday I went out for a super fast, race-pace 14 miler with about 1500 feet of vert and lots of challenging technical moves both up and down. At a decent fast pace (not race-pace) I normally do the whole loop in about 45 min. Yesterday it was 38 min flat (man, did that hurt!).


I'd say "race pace" is a bit of an understatement, that's 22mph!! :eekster:

Move over Nino.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> I'd say "race pace" is a bit of an understatement, that's 22mph!! :eekster:
> 
> Move over Nino.


the batteries must have been fully charged.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, this was actually yesterday but&#8230;

After missing last weekend due to being out of town working and the misadventure finding most of my bikes were not ready to ride three weeks ago (see post 3309), I spent the weekend fixing bikes while my wife wasn't looking. Patched the tube and fixed the handlebar tape on the CX; lubed the chain on the Superlight; lubed the chain, adjusted the brand new XT rear derailleur, and installed new handlebar on the Dragon; and started on the SS but decided to get new grips before finishing.

So Monday I headed out to a trail system a bit further out I rode awhile back with my son but hadn't hit all the trails. I decided to take the Dragon so I could finally fully enjoy it with the new XT replacing the XTR rapid rise that I would always start our remembering to shift backwards but then get tired and start blowing shifts.

It was a beautiful day and I was really enjoying myself and the new XT was shifting perfectly. I rode the trails my son and I had ridden and then found the red trail I had not ridden and headed up it. It is a really nice trail, a lot more technical than the others with some chunky rocks too be maneuvered through. It wasn't really difficult but more challenging than the relatively smooth trails. I'd ridden the loop and was headed back when my front derailleur started acting up, it was dropping onto the small chainring without me even shifting. After the last time about a month ago I had started noticing some issues (earlier post and different bike), you would think I would have learned to stop immediately to inspect the bike. But I didn't. A little bit further and the bike abruptly came to a halt. I got off only to see my new XT jammed against the spokes:madman:

I guess I had clipped a rock and bent it and that was what was causing the front to drop to the smaller ring. Fortunately, no spokes were damaged but the derailleur was obviously not going to get me back to the car. So I broke out the multitool and removed it from the hanger (built into the Dragon frame, I'm going to post more detail in the Drivetrain forum). Also saw a mangled plate on the chain. Dug in my Camelbak for a Powerlink only to find I didn't have one, vaguely remembered using it AT HOME at some point. So I was going to have to pin the chain back together after removing links. I'm sure I was missing something, but my Crankbrothers tool would not drive the pin all the way out. I tried moving the chain in front of the nubs that hold the link but that didn't work very well. Finally got the chain disconnected (yes, I guess this was before I removed the XT). Looped the chain around trying to find a gear combination that would work to singlespeed and found third gear appeared to be the only combo that would work. Wrestled with the tool and finally got the proper number of links out and managed to get the pin pushed back in, though the link was a bit mangled. Loaded the XT and chain bits into my Camelbak and hit the trail.

I was feeling quite proud of myself for pulling off the trailside SS conversion. Made it maybe a half mile and once again the bike stopped. Got off to find the chain had failed with one plate popping loose. So I removed it, not enough length to make it work in another gear combo so dropped it into the Camelbak and pushed the bike. Ended up only being about a quarter mile back to the road, was able to coast down a slight hill, and then pushed up to the parking lot, probably a half mile total.

So, lessons learned:

If something seems wrong, stop and check the whole bike immediately!
Put some Powerlinks in Camelbak and don't use them at home.
Check out and be sure tools work as I think they do.
Put a large ziplock in Camelbak for carrying out greasy bike parts.
A couple of wet naps in Camelbak would be a good idea as well.
God wants me to upgrade to a 1x10 system.

So here are some pics before the mishap. I took a shot of the mangled drivetrain but my phone was on the verge of dying and when I got home, the photo was not there. When I did get home, I discovered when I pedaled I was getting noise even without a chain, that busted link had bent my front derailleur.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Bent









Bent









Bent









Bent









:cryin:


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Yo that's bent


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

All because you lubed your chain twice!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

NDD said:


> Yo that's bent


Did I say that it was the first ride on that new derailleur? First time I ever bent one in all these years.

This has inspired me to get my SS back together. Installed the bar I took off the Dragon this evening, just need some new grips.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

chazpat said:


> Did I say that it was the first ride on that new derailleur? First time I ever bent one in all these years.
> 
> This has inspired me to get my SS back together. Installed the bar I took off the Dragon this evening, just need some new grips.


There's something to be said for simplicity. Also something to be said for the right gear at the right time.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> I'd say "race pace" is a bit of an understatement, that's 22mph!! :eekster:
> 
> Move over Nino.


I know, it seems impossible to me too! I didn't have my Garmin on the bike, but I did look at my clock at the beginning and right as I closed the loop off. I know I got the time correct and I thought I knew the distance correctly. I will have to re-measure the distance again to see if I am incorrect. More to come....

BTW, my batteries are always fully charged


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> I know, it seems impossible to me too!


No, not _impossible_ but it would probably require pavement. Either that or a shuttle, or a motor... 

Now go have fun and get back to us with some Strava!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

30km's this morning ^^ 

Trails are a little greasy from the rain we had earlier in the week...

Had a wee slip, on some wet roots on a 45° steep, left hand switchback o_0

Rode same trail 2 weeks ago when they were nice and dry w/o issue ;-) 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

NDD said:


> There's something to be said for simplicity. Also something to be said for the right gear at the right time.


That's saying a lot


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

NDD said:


> There's something to be said for simplicity. Also something to be said for the right gear at the right time.


How about the wrong gear 90% of the time? Now that sounds appealing!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> How about the wrong gear 90% of the time? Now that sounds appealing!


Hey, it just occurred to me, I can take the grips off the down-for-the-count Dragon and put them on the SS for the time being! Gotta love lock-ons. Then I can ride in the wrong gear 90% of the time and not have to worry about trashing another rear d.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

LittleBitey said:


> That's saying a lot


That's saying just about as much, I guess. 


*OneSpeed* said:


> How about the wrong gear 90% of the time? Now that sounds appealing!


Wrong 90% of the time is how I live my life!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> How about the wrong gear 90% of the time? Now that sounds appealing!


hey...don't knock it 'till you've tried it


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1128176


Yes, and the BTOJ(Brown Truck Of Joy) is scheduled to land today!!:eekster:


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

*Yeah, but not on wheels!*

Sunset over Taos Ski Valley...end of an amazing day...2 plus feet of overnight snow!!!!


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Rode out in Rifle CO where the greatest danger is errant gun fire in all directions.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

roaringfork said:


> Rode out in Rifle CO where the greatest danger is errant gun fire in all directions.


In deer or elk season, yes. I've hunted deer there and I could see why you'd be concerned. Beautiful area though.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Reinhardt College Trails*









The unreadable sign behind my bike reads, "Warning Bear Notice-Store Food Properly". It's a camping site near trail #8 which is a fast, rooty downhill. Took my faithful trailpup CeCe to enjoy an early afternoon ride!l


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

coot271 said:


> View attachment 1128431
> 
> 
> The unreadable sign behind my bike reads, "Warning Bear Notice-Store Food Properly". It's a camping site near trail #8 which is a fast, rooty downhill. Took my faithful trailpup CeCe to enjoy an early afternoon ride!l


Whoa, I rode up there years ago and I was recently wondering if those trails still existed. I don't remember there being 8 trails at that time. How are they? I'm about to head up to Blanket's.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

did a 50 mile road ride this morning


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

8 mile road ride, super windy! It sure changes things. 👍


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> 8 mile road ride, super windy! It sure changes things.


I've done a century in wind, never again! But when you have to get home you keep going . I couldn't even last a few miles now. I rode in wind last weekend and I feel your pain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> I've done a century in wind, never again! But when you have to get home you keep going . I couldn't even last a few miles now. I rode in wind last weekend and I feel your pain
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah unusual in my area but there is a steep downhill that I usually ride w/out issues but I had to slow it down, didnt feel in full control.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

On windy days I like to head out into the oncoming wind if at all possible. 

Makes coming back a breeze!


----------



## rickyk76 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, many times around my apartment complex with my daughters helping them get acquainted with their new bikes. Turns out the Specialized Myka grips will chew up some skin if not wearing gloves. Hoping to take them on some light trail riding soon.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Regrets.

Wish I'd have taken the bike to the old gambling town today. 
We were out there for some gaming but I can take or leave it. Don't mind the scenic drive and my wife has fun and usually a bit of decent luck. Lots of dirt roads there and I could have figured out a loop or some riding. I just figured it might be too cold and windy. We had the 71 degree day then the 6 " of snow, blizzard winds etc... then the quick meltdown all in about 30 hours. I wasn't sure how bad it was out there and found it to be mild and sunny without much snow.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I rode today. Our local trails are too wet so I did an urban shakedown ride on my new bike, this evening. So hnnng!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Schwing! lol


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1128495


Cool shot...makes you look like a super hero! Have you acquired any superpowers recently?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> Schwing! lol


"Sploosh!"


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

29er4ever said:


> Cool shot...makes you look like a super hero! Have you acquired any superpowers recently?


I predict capes will make a comeback


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Super colorful ride today with all the flowers out...glad last weekend's heat wave didn't do them in.

Brittlebush turning the hills yellow








Trailside poppies and lupine








Desert mallow, poppies, lupine, firecracker plant, and some others that don't quite show up in the photo








Blooming yucca make me think of space creatures








Bonus: Gila monster


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yep, rode today. About 40 miles.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^^ Love the contrasting desert photos to the Alaska snow shots. Both awesome shots.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Rode a trail with the intention of mapping it for Trailforks, but I made a wrong turn at the very end. I have to go back and do it again :madman:. Ended up doing about 26km and 680m elevation.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just love this thread! Nice new ride cyclelicious!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

gckless said:


> Rode a trail with the intention of mapping it for Trailforks, but I made a wrong turn at the very end. I have to go back and do it again :madman:. Ended up doing about 26km and 680m elevation.


And that's a bad thing (having to go back and do it again)?

DJ, I was thinking the exact same thing, love the contrast from blooming desert to fat bike in the snow.


----------



## rickyk76 (Mar 26, 2013)

Took the touring bike out and did 30 miles. Longest ride of the year (of the past couple years really) and I'm feeling it. Hope to do it again next weekend and hoping to hit some trails during the week.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

chazpat said:


> And that's a bad thing (having to go back and do it again)?


Not really, but there are other trails I want to get to. Guess I was just bummed I did it all and screwed up at the very end. But you're right, still beats working!


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

Got in an epic ride today. I spend a couple weeks a year in Taiwan and have never had the opportunity to MTB while out, normally just road ride. Today I got my first MTB tour of some local trails and what a blast. Such unique riding and different from normal riding in Socal. We got some rain and it had been raining for a couple days prior so it was a mud fest but one of the funnest rides I've ever done and with a killer group of riders.


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

Took the mutt out for a spin!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow great riding pics everyone!

Love the dirty pics creativefletch 

Your pupper looks like he's having a blast, SuperStang


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a morning 11km run and got soaked in the rain. In the afternoon, the rain stopped and I joined my hubby, who was doing trail maintenance. It was a good funday


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

Haha, yeah she did! She absolutely loves going out for a ride. As soon as she sees me putting on any type of riding clothes she won't stop following me around till we're ready to leave! Thanks!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Got a pitifully short ride in but thankful to have a loop so close by, not quite a 3 mile section. Still very excited to take out my new wheels, first new bike in over 13 years. 
I guess life as a grandpa is getting busy with 3 family birthdays within the week and a new grand-kiddo (#3) due in early April. I need to think more about getting out rather than how far I ride or the amount of free time at my disposal. This 2.8 loop can be a 15 minute ride from driveway to return.
No excuses.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Yep..my local track..Powder Cyn/Rowland Heights


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

taprackbang said:


> Yep..my local track..Powder Cyn/Rowland Heights


Rowland Heights? Where is this? Im in Diamond Bar. By Hacienda Blvd?


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Some playing on the local loop trail before the rain came in.







Late to join in the wider rim craze. 8mm increase in inner width up front(Arch EX to Flow Mk3), 4-5psi lower on the same tire:eekster:


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Rowland Heights? Where is this? Im in Diamond Bar. By Hacienda Blvd?


Off of Fullerton Rd and Harbor Blvd.

Dropped Pin
near Powder Canyon, 2345 Fullerton Rd, La Habra Heights, CA 90631
https://goo.gl/maps/pJXv21zZzxS2


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

gckless said:


> Rode a trail with the intention of mapping it for Trailforks, but I made a wrong turn at the very end. I have to go back and do it again :madman:


If it makes you feel any better, I did a 5 day backpacking trip with a friend for a mapping project some years ago, and she forgot to bring spare batteries for her GPS. It died on day 2...


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

After riding snow of various conditions all winter, regular dirt feels weird lol. Uphill Traction? What is this magic?! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

taprackbang said:


> Off of Fullerton Rd and Harbor Blvd.
> 
> Dropped Pin
> near Powder Canyon, 2345 Fullerton Rd, La Habra Heights, CA 90631
> https://goo.gl/maps/pJXv21zZzxS2


Thanks for the reply! I did some googling go figure ? I guess is behind Schabarun park (sp?). On my list, thanks again.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Another friend stopping by and another loop around the park. He keeps his bike at my house.

For some reason, today was a day to reflect on memories of bringing friends or family into the sport of either skiing or biking. Over lots of years, a good many into winter pass time of skiing, then they go shopping and then, all off on their own to find enjoyment and outdoor recreation. So fun to hear their stories and see the photos. 

I realized today that no real expertise is required of us in that respect. I guess they just witness our fun and enjoyment and are interested or we pursue them to see if they are willing to accompany us so we have that camaraderie or fellowship.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I did some googling go figure  I guess is behind Schabarun park (sp?). On my list, thanks again.


Yep, you can start over there also..get some Tai Chi pre-ride at the park..hehe..see a bunch of people doing it..kinda cool too see..see you on the trail!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

taprackbang said:


> Yep, you can start over there also..get some Tai Chi pre-ride at the park..hehe..see a bunch of people doing it..kinda cool too see..see you on the trail!


LOL! Will do - I've lived in DB for 16 years and only been to that park once! pre-MTB went for a short hike. If you run into a bright orange heckler say what's up!


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> LOL! Will do - I've lived in DB for 16 years and only been to that park once! pre-MTB went for a short hike. If you run into a bright orange heckler say what's up!


Yea, it's a good workout if you do Schabarum trail all around to Powder and back..check it out on MTB Project


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Couple of hours very early as the sun came up, up to the top of Javelina and back down. Bit eventful when I stalled on a steep technical rock step, and tippled slowly over into the bush. Few spikes, saddle caught the inside of my shorts and ripped most of the leg off, then gashed my knee and upper thigh. First real blood of the year! It's always those slow crashes that seem to cause an inordinate amount of grief...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

got about 6 hours in the skatepark today...most of the trails are underwater or just mud soup now. I hope some dry out tomorrow. Mt Spring Break plans were to ride BMx in the morning when the parks are empty (other schools are back in session. We are a week later) and the MTB trails in the evening. Rain, and tornado's (???) in the evenings has altered that.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

taprackbang said:


> Yea, it's a good workout if you do Schabarum trail all around to Powder and back..check it out on MTB Project


Well, I went today nice little trail but I went on an exploration ride and took the wrong turn so I did only 3 miles lol. Im thinking is a good weekday ride, lots of hikers on the weekends probably. I cant believe I had this 6miles away!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sun came out today after a couple of days of rain. Wind dried things pretty quickly, leaving us with hero dirt and blue skies. Trees are beginning to leaf and grass is turning green. It even smells like spring out there. Of course being Colorado, we could still get plenty of snow in the next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Love it! ^
Shhhhhh.. let's keep the secret on the down low. One day it's spring the next day it's spring then a hint of winter then spring again. 

Nice shot of HT. BTW.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Well, I went today nice little trail but I went on an exploration ride and took the wrong turn so I did only 3 miles lol. Im thinking is a good weekday ride, lots of hikers on the weekends probably. I cant believe I had this 6miles away!


Yea, its a fun trail system, my favorite is the switchbacks to the top


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Nope =( thick fog hung around until school pick up & then it cleared to a beautiful, warm, sunny day :FFS: 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Definitely spring here. Weather last night said high chances of rain all day, so didn't plan to ride. Chances dropped overnight. Was partly cloudy when I got up, so grabbed my stuff to go ride. There was incoming weather on the radar, but I figured I'd get a full loop in on a local urban trail. Nope. Lightning and heavy downpour started when I reached the middle cutoff shortcut back to the TH.

I would have finished a whole loop if not for the lightning and the fact that the south loop is in a huge meadow. I rode the north loop only and finished up totally drenched. Short, but still a fun ride.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Been sick for a week, took an easy ride on my road bike today, still hard to breath.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

19km of fun....I ended up on part of the Golden Triangle Epic course, a race that was run last weekend.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup... Back in the saddle. Trails were reasonably dry. Pity next 3-4 days rain is forecast =(

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Up toward NORAD again exploring roads, trails and tunnels. These night rides are adventurous as it's so dark over there yet overlooking the city and some horse-shoe canyons. We got in a tad over 5 miles to find the next tunnel, had a beverage and waited another 10 minutes for darkness to make the lights necessary. Then off to the vigorous pace of the next 5 miles, made easy with declining grade.

The new bike keeps me on my toes ... still getting the feel of some various conditions yet the new to me wheel size and tires are compensating by making easy work of climbs and obstacles.

Honest, we were all grinning before the beverages !


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep, first off road ride of the season and I was hacking up lung butter from breathing so heavy. It was a good day to be out 60 degrees and sunny ☀ and a tough first climb of 1100 ft in two miles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

Just completed an adventure ride into the high desert backcountry. About 12 miles in I found a cool collection of petroglyphs!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

5 mile quickie before sunset..more tomorrow 😊


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

tonights ride. Trails are soaked so I did an urban hill climb ride at sunset. nice crisp night.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Nice shots!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yep, got two good rides in today. An XC race and a DH race.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Great run, Jayem!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Great run, Jayem!


X2

Love the humor in the narration.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

:madman: I did, except my old azz forgot my phone on top of my car...stopped went to take a pic no fone in my pack flew back to my car PR included lol and good thing it was still there..went back up then back again for only 5 frkn miles but this weather is just awesome!


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Rode a 10 mile loop today with my 12-yo son after I did a 40 something road miles yesterday and I have to admit he did me proud.
The route has several fairly short but steep hills you have to attack, no sit 'n spin and he cleared them all.
It looked like he still had some gas in the tank so I took him to a black-diamond trail I love to ride, it has 2 deep and fast G-outs, a few rutted short and steep descents and a couple of large logs to go over...Well he cleared all except one log where his rear tire slipped from not hitting it perpendicular. Much better than I did my first time. 
At the end he was completely done but I was so happy I was able to share this with him.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

26km loop ;-)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

About a 26km/725m ride yesterday, first blood was drawn by the new bike. Shin, meet pedal pins. Looks hazy out, but that's just China sending their poisoned air over (I'm in South Korea).


----------



## Bow To The Robots (Oct 26, 2011)

gckless said:


> About a 26km/725m ride yesterday, first blood was drawn by the new bike. Shin, meet pedal pins. Looks hazy out, but that's just China sending their poisoned air over (I'm in South Korea).


That is so awesome. I lived in Beijing for three years. I know what you mean about the air. I've always wanted to ride ROK, but never had the opportunity, despite many trips to Seoul.


----------



## Bow To The Robots (Oct 26, 2011)

Etz Malloy, high over Malibu.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Bow To The Robots said:


> That is so awesome. I lived in Beijing for three years. I know what you mean about the air. I've always wanted to ride ROK, but never had the opportunity, despite many trips to Seoul.


There are some pretty good trails here actually. Trails aren't widely known or marked generally, but they're like everywhere. The Seoul area has some good ones!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Yep, got two good rides in today. An XC race and a DH race.


So freakin jealous!!! Waht a great run!

I gotta hit the lotto and move out there


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> So freakin jealous!!! Waht a great run!
> 
> I gotta hit the lotto and move out there


Make up your mind, you said that about my area also.  ut:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Spent a little time in canyon country yesterday.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Did two laps in some trails behind some building


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Make up your mind, you said that about my area also.  ut:


I just want anywhere with snow....


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Short ride on a beautiful day. I need fresh legs for some night hiking tonight.

Golden orb weavers are out. Always fun when they hit you on the face or dangle from your visor. :eekster:

I whacked a pedal on a rock on a seemingly innocuous section of trail, and the pedal's now busted. 

Curse these bloody low BB's!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Did 3.8 miles and 600' of climbing today, 28 days after breaking my ribs and bruising my lung...... Felt so damn good to be outside again!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

No ride. 
Took a bike to the shop for a friend / co-worker though. 
He works days, I work nights and his two week old bike has a rear wheel wobble. He was going to drop it by there after work at about 3 pm and I told him I could drop it off when they opened at 10am to get them started on it earlier. 

He's thrilled to have a new bike and re-newed interest in riding. Just bought that one and 2 bikes for his kids.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Shorter ride today, but explored some new trails. Trying not to be outside for too long, the shitty air quality right now will actually affect start to affect you.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Didn't ride today, or at all for the past several months. 
I am really hoping to get out on the road next week, weather permitting. Hopefully the trails will be open by the end of the month.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Spent a little time in canyon country yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1129894


You hit Moab?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You hit Moab?


Moab and Fruita. Just a quick weekend trip. Saw the Saturday weather forecast for home, so cut out at lunch on Friday and ran to the desert. Got a nice 30-ish mile loop in Moab on Saturday and then about 30-ish in Fruita on Sunday. The above photo was in Fruita. This was from the Moab ride:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sweet!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not yet sitting at dentist chair staring at this painting..looking like a sweet bike path lol


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> Not yet sitting at dentist chair staring at this painting..looking like a sweet bike path lol


Looks like it leads to a funeral home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Rode on Saturday and couldn't make one dang switchback up or down. My skills have gone to pot after this long winter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Did this 3 mile loop by the house today. We got somewhere in the 6 to 8" they were calling for from yesterday through late morning today. So wet and heavy I knew it would shrink fast though.

Never really went out to play in the snow on my old bike but wanted to reap some of the experience even if for a short ride on the new bike. It was sloppy and I found lots of puddles but the 3.0 tires impressed me on everything I could find to test them in today.

Yesterday, I purchased some dry bags to create some carry-on capable stuff packs. Looking forward to making some adventurous rides and the luxury of having most of what I want or need on the bike.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Not yet sitting at dentist chair staring at this painting..looking like a sweet bike path lol


Looks like Savannah, GA to me.

Any cavities?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a caturday evening ride. Weather is getting warmer woohoo!


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Another sad day without riding. Lots of melting snow followed by rain means it's going to be mud season for a while. Most of the local trails are either officially or unofficially closed until it dries up.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

skt4271 said:


> Did two laps in some trails behind some building


OK, I give, these old eyes aren't as good as they used to be.
What's the sign say?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm behind in my posts  I joined Chris on the trail (he was doing some trail clean up) following my morning funday run.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

upstateSC-rider said:


> OK, I give, these old eyes aren't as good as they used to be.
> What's the sign say?


It's Thomson's factory and/or headquarters.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bachman1961 said:


> Did this 3 mile loop by the house today. We got somewhere in the 6 to 8" they were calling for from yesterday through late morning today. So wet and heavy I knew it would shrink fast though.
> 
> Never really went out to play in the snow on my old bike but wanted to reap some of the experience even if for a short ride on the new bike. It was sloppy and I found lots of puddles but the 3.0 tires impressed me on everything I could find to test them in today.
> 
> Yesterday, I purchased some dry bags to create some carry-on capable stuff packs. Looking forward to making some adventurous rides and the luxury of having most of what I want or need on the bike.


I was scrolling up from the bottom of this thread and came upon that bottom photo. Before reading any of your post I just knew that was close to home and in Colorado. Now I know it was Colorado Springs. Up north we only got maybe an inch that melted immediately. Still too much moisture though. All the trails are closed due to muddy conditions.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

huckleberry hound said:


> It's Thomson's factory and/or headquarters.


Very cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We also rode Monday (It was Chris' birthday and we did a cake day ride) trails were awesome. Found the very last bit of snow too


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Cool pics Cyclelicious..happy bday to hub!

Took the 29er for a 9mile spin around my rail trails..my CX bike needs brakes and Im switching tires. Its fun to add a different bike to your ride.

Fun times 😁


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Happy Birthday SS.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Very cool.:thumbsup:


Yes its tuff as hell, short but plenty climbs. Anyone with their products should ride their trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> ^^Cool pics Cyclelicious..happy bday to hub!
> 
> Took the 29er for a 9mile spin around my rail trails..my CX bike needs brakes and Im switching tires. Its fun to add a different bike to your ride.
> 
> Fun times 😁


I'm sure that bike would be fun for a change.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm sure that bike would be fun for a change.


Thanks, yeah for being a budget Nashbar frame is not bad...on the actual trails it was a bit rough though....teeth shattering rough 😁

Fairly light and I think Im in love with 1x11 set up.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Able to squeeze in 11 miles after work.








Looks like wildflowers are done, but the cactus blooms are in season.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm seating on my but wile waiting for tendinitis to go away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

25 miles to Sam Horne's and back...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

7miles of real dirt today with a couple of friends, hoping is not raining tomorrow so I can do 3 days in a row.

Saturday will be wet, this according to Maria Quiban 😁 our local weather babe, well one of them.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> 7miles of real dirt today with a couple of friends, hoping is not raining tomorrow so I can do 3 days in a row.
> 
> Saturday will be wet, this according to Maria Quiban  our local weather babe, well one of them.


Nice!
You intrigued me enough to use my Googler for her.

Once again, nice!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> You intrigued new enough to use my Googler for her.
> 
> Once again, nice!


Lol...yep only reason I watch FOX in the mornings. 😊 evening is Jackie Johnson.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I hear the talking of the DJ, can't understand just what does he say?


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

thanks everyone for the birthday wishes, you guys rock and shred!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Glad you're back in the saddle D Bone. 

And happy birthday singlesprocket!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Happy B-day Sprock!









Cool link: Shire Velocipede | Newsdesk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I was scrolling up from the bottom of this thread and came upon that bottom photo. Before reading any of your post I just knew that was close to home and in Colorado. Now I know it was Colorado Springs. Up north we only got maybe an inch that melted immediately. Still too much moisture though. All the trails are closed due to muddy conditions.


Yeah, I got really wet and mucky but it was fun. The melt was so fast and furious, puddled water 3 " deep everywhere and just spraying all over. I learned pretty quick to keep it under 8 mph. :lol:
Maybe 42 degrees or so and the red rock/dirt path holds up well. Some of that loop is paved too. This is Cottonwood Creek and runs along Dublin blvd just south of Woodman Rd North end of C.S. I access it from my home and live 5 houses up the street from the park. Going west about 4 miles, the trail intersects with Santa Fe going north to the AFA and beyond up to Palmer lake. That offers just about 20 miles that way and if going the southerly route, greenway and Monument Valley through downtown and all the way to Fountain, CO maybe 25 plus in that direction.

Within a few days of birthday 54 (late November), I had figured out a guesstimate plan of riding 54 miles. It was Woodman Rd Trailhead north to Palmer lake round trip (34 mi) then south to America the Beautiful park downtown and back. I was off by just under 2 miles so I continued past my car at WR trailhead toward the AFA to get that 2 miles in.

Here's a shot of the oldest grandson Evan on that same field Thursday my bike was on Tuesday. **Notice the snow is gone !!

Also, check out his shadow on the goal netting - picture turned out pretty cool off a Samsung phone - lol


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

16 mile group ride with this dude..


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I rode Bonelli this morning before doing day off chores. It was really nice out. This weekend the Kenda Cup/Pro UCI HC race there and the usual suspects were there practicing from all over the world. The course is changed a bit this year but as usual, it's steep and punchy climbs for all categories. The "Elites" get to negotiate additional obstacles us mere mortals can forgo. Got to see my favorite Women's elite Mrs Batty as she was about to go out and pre-ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/932075881


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I didn't ride today... but spotted this commuter on my way to work this morning. Hope most of this snow is gone by caturday


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> 16 mile group ride with this dude..


Dude is a legend! And a great commentator not to mention all-around nice guy. Obviously he is in town for the HC race at Bonelli...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

trmn8er said:


> Dude is a legend! And a great commentator not to mention all-around nice guy. Obviously he is in town for the HC race at Bonelli...


Dude is awesome! Incycle put it together, down to earth just a cool dude.

No wonder there were so many MTBs as we rode through Bonelli..bikes everywhere. KTM had demos as well but obviously this was a road ride. Good times!


----------



## flying bison (Aug 3, 2014)

Got out today, had to cut it short. Rolled a pedal and it caught my shin. Ended up needing stitches... can't wait to get back out there though.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Tied my PR on the second lap of the local loop trail today. I guess that's significant, since my backup brakes(Guides' levers have that piston issue) are much harder to reguate speed with, and seem like they're actively trying to kill me. Banged my hands off trees in tight spots several times, took a couple on the shoulder, and went OTB squaring a big protruding root that I meant to scrub the inside of in a downhill corner. 
Poetry in motion, I tell you.

But I tied my PR


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

I had to drive 1,200 miles to be able to ride 22 miles today.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

trmn8er said:


> I rode Bonelli this morning before doing day off chores. It was really nice out. This weekend the Kenda Cup/Pro UCI HC race there and the usual suspects were there practicing from all over the world. The course is changed a bit this year but as usual, it's steep and punchy climbs for all categories. The "Elites" get to negotiate additional obstacles us mere mortals can forgo. Got to see my favorite Women's elite Mrs Batty as she was about to go out and pre-ride.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/932075881


Cool looking place to ride.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

BADDANDY said:


> I had to drive 1,200 miles to be able to ride 22 miles today.


Oh Man- You're not doing it right !!

:madman:


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

A little snow in April? yeah why not. Just a quick ride, hammered as many hills as i could find.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Rode today, I think the most distance and elevation I've ever done actually (I'm still new). 33km and 833m, and still felt ok at the end. Feels good to finally be in better shape. This photo isn't great, but every post ITT needs a photo, right?



And then got a really good burger! I know, I know, not the healthiest recovery food, but it was delicious


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Yup did ride today near the Humber River.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Rode Thursday, Friday and today. We've had some pretty good breezes in North Alabama the last few days so had to do some trail maintenance as I rode. Actually they were more than breezes lol. Had a tree fall across one of the trails so it became an instant new obstacle. Hopefully the dirt bikers and four-wheelers who share part of this trail will leave it and not destroy it; there is plenty of room to go around it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an caturday evening ride. Most of the snow has melted; trails were a bit spongy in spots but fun


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had a really good ride today on a little loop that gets ridden a lot less than some of the better known places. I picked it because it doesn't get muddy and torn up and we had a lot of rain a few days ago. 
Only crappy part was I sucked up a stick and made a mess out of my rear derailleur. I just finished lacing some wheels and forgot to replace my derailleur for tomorrow's ride. 
I'll do it in the morning and just ride an hour later than usual.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Horseshoe dam. I posted a pic of this last year at this time, but the water was not flowing.








It was so cool riding behind the falling water.








Another dam picture.








Boat ramp


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

29er4ever said:


> It was so cool riding behind the falling water.
> View attachment 1130779


That's really cool! You can do that at Niagra Falls.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

bachman1961 said:


> Cool looking place to ride.


Great race course, but not a fan of the rest of the park for MTB. Nice park in general.

Today's course was brutal.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Fun day at Ute Valley. 
Met some co-workers to get a ride in since we bailed on the Thursday night plan. Lots of nice views and trails in good shape. Probably a bit more of workout for me than the 40 year olds, we got in 7 miles though.

Picture toward Pikes Peak there shows the east side of the Waldo burn area and the edge of neighborhoods that were very directly affected.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Quick evening ride last night. First ride since last weekend's Moab trip. 5 days was my longest stretch without a ride so far this year.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Patchy snow on the northern exposures above 9500'--the snowpack is still way too deep up high--above 10,000 it is between 2 and 8 feet! Its going to be at least a month or two before high mountain riding. But it always nice to transition into bike-only season.









Last day of ski season--Friday. What a day! Fresh, deep, and mostly untracked pow most of the day long! What a way to go out 2016/17 Taos!!


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Yup. I did 15.5 miles today, pretty vigorous in some parts. My legs cramped a couple of times.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Joined Chris on the trails following my run today. The weather was amazing!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

29 miles total on fire road up to the Verde River Sheep Bridge and back

The original bridge was built in the 1940's to get sheep across the river. It was rebuilt in the 1980's. 
















Saw a rare crested saguaro on the way back


----------



## 13gunhey498 (Mar 30, 2017)

I have a bicycle like yours


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Got out Friday and Sunday.
We had significant rain Thursday, so I hit some gravel Friday morning 12 miles 2500ft climbing
Sunday I joined a small group on some really fun private trails in the area 10 miles 800 ft climbing.


----------



## BPearlman (Feb 1, 2017)

Can finally post in this thread! 

Got out on my new bike for my first ride of the season. Beautiful day and everything is starting to dry up. Got in 12 miles, felt a bit slow due to a 5 month hiatus from biking, but otherwise enjoyed getting back on two wheels.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Sunday had an opportunity to get on the trail, KC been getting a lot of rain past 3 weeks so dry trail was a rare commodity here lately. The bike was in the garage all clean and spotless and definitely had to remedy that situation by taking it out and getting it all dirty!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I did 15 miles of dirt today on a 55 year-old bike. Yay klunking!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> I did 15 miles of dirt today on a 55 year-old bike. Yay klunking!


I did 5 miles of dirt today on a 55 year old body. Yay klunking!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I did 5 miles of dirt today on a 55 year old body. Yay klunking!


Are you sure you didn't mean "creaking" instead of "klunking"?


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Got out with a fun group yesterday evening. About 10 miles of single track 1000ft climbing. The ride unfortunately ended with a trip to the ER for one member of the group (dislocated shoulder and small fracture). The ride was followed by a pizza and a pitcher of Dark Hollow bourbon barrel stout (split between a couple of us).


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just got back from a 10mile ride and got 4 PRs on my rail trails 😀😀

My cow bell is making me faster?

Nice and cool evening ride.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow To The Robots (Oct 26, 2011)

*Romero Canyon, Santa Barbara.*









80-foot drop behind them cacti. 









Bell highly recommended on regular days... practically compulsory in the fog.









Looks like we have some trail maintenance to do.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Just got back from a 10mile ride and got 4 PRs on my rail trails 😀😀
> 
> My cow bell is making me faster?
> 
> ...


Well then, more cowbell.


----------



## Bow To The Robots (Oct 26, 2011)

29er4ever said:


> 29 miles total on fire road up to the Verde River Sheep Bridge and back
> 
> The original bridge was built in the 1940's to get sheep across the river. It was rebuilt in the 1980's.
> View attachment 1130934
> ...


Great pics. Are you using filters? What kind of camera?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

27km trail ride on a sensational warm autumn day. Creak in my rear suspension disrupted my headspace tho.... 😲


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Sideknob said:


> 27km trail ride on a sensational warm autumn day.


Huh? Where you at? 
I don't know what's happened over the past couple of days, but it is now officially summer here.
Gnats buzzing all around when I stopped, and even got bit by a mosquito, which is pretty rare for me. Saw the first snake of the year, too, a 2' garter that fortunately seemed unhurt after I came over a rise and ran right over him(sorry!). 
Great weather here today, though already getting a bit warm.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I took my wife to the hospital yesterday to have a lump frozen off, the biopsy came back good so they could get rid of it the easy way. She made a painful noise when she sat on the car seat. I was toying with the idea of following a hiking trail to see if it leads to the multi use trail from Fisher Meadows(gravel and single track), and I said to her(like I always do)"Want to go for a hike?" She said "yes!" She informed me it would not hurt her to walk. We walked in about a mile, over an abandoned stone bridge with a beaver dam and a pond. She picked up a whole McDonalds bag full of pine cones. She also picked up two ticks. She had to go to the ER, the doctor put her on antibiotics. He could not believe what good shape she was in for her age, and as she was walking out the door he says "Keep hiking!" To my surprise, she said she will go on more hikes with me!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Glad to hear that, Mr. Bill (except the two ticks part). Any chance of getting her on a bike? I bought a bike for my wife years ago but she never has ridden it.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Went on a ride yesterday evening, was some good weather. Found a section that had a bunch of sakura, was awesome!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

gckless said:


> Went on a ride yesterday evening, was some good weather. Found a section that had a bunch of sakura, was awesome!


Dang, scrapped up the shin a little. Where are you riding?


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

National trail phoenix az today









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just got back 8mile ride nice weather as well just a bit windy..rode with 2 buddies one had a flat so it took a little longer.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Dang, scrapped up the shin a little. Where are you riding?


Yeah, my shins met my pedal pins. Still not healed, it was pretty deep. I'm riding in South Korea right now. Some good riding out here! Much different from the Texas landscape I came from.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

gckless said:


> Yeah, my shins met my pedal pins. Still not healed, it was pretty deep. I'm riding in South Korea right now. Some good riding out here! Much different from the Texas landscape I came from.


So "sakura" is Japanese. Do they call cherry trees the same thing in Korean?


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

chazpat said:


> So "sakura" is Japanese. Do they call cherry trees the same thing in Korean?


Oh lol, yeah I know it's Japanese. Wife's Japanese and I know more Japanese, so I just default to those words, especially when I don't know what it is in Korean. And I don't know the Korean for cherry blossoms. I'm sure it's not the same though.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

gckless said:


> Yeah, my shins met my pedal pins. Still not healed, it was pretty deep. I'm riding in South Korea right now. Some good riding out here! Much different from the Texas landscape I came from.


Very cool!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Barely had any time between working late and sunset, so got a quick 10 miles and 1000' before dinner on the back yard trails.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did not ride today... but I'm riding tomorrow woo hoo!


Great pics and stories everyone!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nope, wife and I went skiing, incredible midwinter conditions around Lake Tahoe.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

patski said:


> Nope, wife and I went skiing, incredible midwinter conditions around Lake Tahoe.
> 
> View attachment 1131684


Sweet!

"Midwinter"? You mean spring conditions?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Short ride w/ my two boys ;-) so much fun razzing them...

Gotta train em up early ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Are you sure you didn't mean "creaking" instead of "klunking"?


Klunking, creaking, a little of both.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, just in after a later evening ride.

Thurs nights seem to work for a few of us. We start around 545 and get back at 830 or so. Just over a ten mile total out and back climbing a dirt road, then over a closed tunnel then down some fun single track, over some flowing water and rocks, more road to the next 'open' tunnel and that soothing snap sound of a beer getting its first breath of fresh air. Lights on by 8pm at the halfway point as we start back.

Test rode the handlebar bag I set up packed with long pants, a windbreaker and tire pump. Everything stayed together fine. I'm just now experimenting with toting things that I used to haul in a backpack.

6L compression bag 








Expandable cage for anything extra








Open tunnel / time for a bev break








The warmer side of the tunnel. It catches the last of the afternoon sun


----------



## BPearlman (Feb 1, 2017)

Went out for a ride at Harold Parker State Park in Andover, MA yesterday. First time out there, was taken by surprise by how technical some of the trails were. Definitely a change of pace from lower Hudson Valley in NY. Got in 7 miles with a few stops to take in the scenery.
:thumbsup:


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

chazpat said:


> Any chance of getting her on a bike? I bought a bike for my wife years ago but she never has ridden it.


We were looking at a two year old new Myka a couple years ago, but her shoulders hurt her even on the multi use trail. Thirty years of taking care of horses. She had an MRI for her rotator cuff, but they said she did not have one. She has had a full replacement on both of her shoulders.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sweet!
> 
> "Midwinter"? You mean spring conditions?


That looks more like midwinter than spring conditions


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> DIRTJUNKIE said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet!"Midwinter"? You mean spring conditions?
> ...


Def midwinter, cold, blowing, 1ft+ of fresh powder and snowing all morning, midwinter. sierraattahoe.com/weather-snow-report


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

patski said:


> Def midwinter, cold, blowing, 1ft+ of fresh powder and snowing all morning, midwinter. sierraattahoe.com/weather-snow-report
> 
> View attachment 1131726
> 
> ...


In Colorado we get a couple of good snow storms in the spring. If you can man up through the actual snowfall it won't be a long wait before it's sunshine warm temps and fresh powder under foot.


----------



## zactastic (Mar 27, 2017)

*Martinez regional park*

got out on the hard tail. it's was gorgeous. 








Looks out to Mt. Diablo


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did run in the morning and a mtb ride in the afternoon... it definitely was a good Friday


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Just a nice paced ride from Mammoth Hot Springs to Indian Creek. About 18 miles and 1,300 ft of climbing in the first five miles. Beautiful day for a ride!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sure did just under 12miles. One thing about riding is exploring and I have been eyeing out this trail above my rail trails and found a very outgrown ST. It seems to have a loop back down but after some riding up I had to return maybe tomorrow I will do the whole thing.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Rode 2 miles to test the new 9mm thru axle and re-dished and trued front wheel. The bike tracked so much better and was way stiffer up front. Then after a few more tweaks I went out for another 6.25 miles, and some glamor shots.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Rode 2 miles to test the new 9mm thru axle and re-dished and trued front wheel. The bike tracked so much better and was way stiffer up front. Then after a few more tweaks I went out for another 6.25 miles, and some glamor shots.
> 
> View attachment 1131946


Nice Corn! Loving your trail dog too 😎👍


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Nice Corn! Loving your trail dog too 😎👍


Thanks! There's a bunch of trail creatures along the nature preserve MUP. I decided not to take a pic next to the turtle this time.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep. Testing new Maxxis Aspen 29x2.26 tires. Love em. Fast. grip. No wonder Mr Schurter likes them. 
https://www.relive.cc/view/943886330


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> Thanks! There's a bunch of trail creatures along the nature preserve MUP. I decided not to take a pic next to the turtle this time.


Why, 'cause it was ahead of you?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Why, 'cause it was ahead of you?


I was going way fast today, no turtle!


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Great weather! Stopped at a tent about halfway up the mountain, had some food and makgeolli and then was introduced to an awesome trail down the mountain.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Finally took some pics of a ride this year. Well, actually 2. The local groomed trails were all closed due to wetness, so I hit the local yokel trail, and then did some "bushwacking" at a new place. Total of about 12 miles, and even rode a bit at the skatepark with the MTB (no pics of that) because it was completely empty.

Perfect weather (60* and cloudy; very light mist at times), or as perfect as it can be without snow

Surly resting after the 2nd lap on the local yokel trail, which was actually near perfect dirt








where I was headed from the resting spot...








the area that I call "The Swamp" was the wettest part. But it always is. I crossed it just to the left of the pic.







...also hit a personal milestone here...right after where I took this pic is a weird little up and down rooty techy section that I have never been able to clear...especially this little climb that is like 4 foot high , covered in roots, and at about a 60% grade...it is like a dirt halfpipe with large roots. I nailed it on the first lap, and almost on the second (hit a wet root wrong and back tire slipped). It is mostly difficult because the approach to it is almost directly out of a 90* turn, so the line is very narrow and you have about a second to hit it correctly to not get "tangled" in the roots. It takes a lot of leg strength...

while bushwacking at the other park, found a powerline trail I did not know was there. It was pretty cool, very "squishy", and fun to ride














gonna go out tomorrow as well, and hit both trails again. We are getting rain today so the groomed trails won't be open.

Happy Easter to those who celebrate, and Festive Oester to all of the heathen brethren out there.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Today marks 8 days in a row of riding. Feels great, although my bike could use a little tlc after the abuse.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Did a run this morning and a ride in the afternoon. Excellent day!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Not today but I rode 9 miles over the past 2 days with my girlfriend. I am so happy it is finally spring. I can't wait to get out and ride more.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes, had a great weekend!

Friday had a great group ride with a great bunch of guys from this site. Here's a link to a few photos if you're interested:

http://forums.mtbr.com/southeast-mi...d-friday-group-ride-1042844.html#post13126982

Yesterday morning I ran a 5 mile trail race at the same trail network our group had ridden. Really enjoyed it and wasn't suffering much at the end.

And today, I took the cross bike out. Just mounted mini Vees in place of the cantilevers hoping it would improve braking descending on single track. It may have helped a little, just hard to get good leverage from the hoods. Anyway, rode 22 miles, with about a third of that being on single track in a National Forest Park. About four miles were road and a little sidewalk to get to/from the trail, the rest was on a wide granite dust path along the river and on a bike lane through a residential area leading to the park that is very popular with cyclist and runners. Came across an accident on my way back from the trail. It didn't occur to me at the time but later I realized I should be thankful the idiot took him/herself out before I was riding there.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

No ride but I'm not too sad.

Been busier than I need to be for optimal sleep there for a few days and had the feeling of a scratchy throat and cold coming on. Last few times, I dodged the full-on cold but this time, I'm fogged in for a day or three. I think my defenses were slightly low.

Got to know when to lay low and it's easier as I'm getting older. Already feeling better though. 
This week looks very nice for possibilities;


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

chazpat said:


> Yes, had a great weekend!
> 
> Friday had a great group ride with a great bunch of guys from this site. Here's a link to a few photos if you're interested:
> 
> ...


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got my ride in, but not here. I just though it would make a cool screensaver.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Off last night, so finally rode well-fed and well-rested. It kinda turned into a race, too.








With my defeated foe.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Could someone explain to me how to post photos here straight from my iphone? Or is that even possible? Not having much luck.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

This forum's software is horrible. I have an Android phone, but the simplest ways I've found with a higher quality original(that don't take long once you get the hang of it) are to either screenshot it and crop it, or send the pic to yourself in Messenger, and save it from there. Either way, it's automatically downsized. Then upload it here. 
Sometimes it still won't "insert inline", and they have to be renamed and uploaded again. Again, PITA, but really only takes seconds. I've only had it not work on the second try a few times, but that's where I say screw it and give up.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Yesterday and today. Doing a little bike dialing; took 20mm spacer out of the Reba, now it's at 120mm. Turns easier and seems a bit more lively, I like it.


----------



## MikeInPA (Mar 18, 2017)

Yesterday, killer 14 mile solo ride in technical southeastern PA woods on the FS+
Today, an hour on a new bike/walking trail they're building near my house...used the 29er hardtail for that. I'm trying to get out every day and do a different discipline. I even put fenders on my 29er so that'll be my foul weather bike.

I'm feeling especially lucky this season to have such a capable fleet: EX8 27.5+, 2012 Redline D660, and my old 2007 Madone 5.2SL for the occasional road romp


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Able to get in 28 miles today in Moab.








Evening storm moving in


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Moab looks nice! I rode into work this morning. I thought that, since we are nearing the end of April, it would be warmer by now. But, there was another snow-storm - cold!


----------



## DC2.2GSR (Apr 12, 2012)

MikeInPA said:


> Yesterday, killer 14 mile solo ride in technical southeastern PA woods on the FS+
> Today, an hour on a new bike/walking trail they're building near my house...used the 29er hardtail for that. I'm trying to get out every day and do a different discipline. I even put fenders on my 29er so that'll be my foul weather bike.
> 
> I'm feeling especially lucky this season to have such a capable fleet: EX8 27.5+, 2012 Redline D660, and my old 2007 Madone 5.2SL for the occasional road romp


Where did you ride? I'm also a "Mike in PA" haha

I am on a mandatory break due to sending my shock out to Push to get tuned. Should have it back by next weekend. I'm hoping to get on a friend's extra bike and hit Nox or something on Sunday if the weather is decent.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

bachman1961 said:


> Yes, just in after a later evening ride.
> 
> Thurs nights seem to work for a few of us. We start around 545 and get back at 830 or so. Just over a ten mile total out and back climbing a dirt road, then over a closed tunnel then down some fun single track, over some flowing water and rocks, more road to the next 'open' tunnel and that soothing snap sound of a beer getting its first breath of fresh air. Lights on by 8pm at the halfway point as we start back.
> 
> ...


The fork-mounted beer holder seems pretty cool. Except that it would shake the bejeezus out my beer on a typical ride. It wouldn't take long for a beer explosion to happen.

I'll usually stick a can in the hydration pack.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Curveball said:


> The fork-mounted beer holder seems pretty cool. Except that it would shake the bejeezus out my beer on a typical ride. It wouldn't take long for a beer explosion to happen.
> 
> I'll usually stick a can in the hydration pack.


Maybe they play the Beer Hunter Game when they stop.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh yeah, pounded some rail trail, pavement, and a little single track today. Found some good hills to jam on, but not enough. 3.5 hours on a mixed surface SS ride? Yes please!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tomorrow..👍👍


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

No way! Good luck!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Love that bridge *OneSpeed* !

Good luck jcd46 :thumbsup:

We're planning a caturday ride


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Tomorrow..👍👍


Awesome!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh what a day! 35 miles in Moab.

Mag 7, Bull Run Trail








Gemini Bridges








Moab Brands, Sidewinder Trail








Moab Canyon Pathway








Slickrock Trail


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

29er4ever said:


> Oh what a day! 35 miles in Moab.


Wow, awesome stuff there! Nice photos too. Pretty jealous of all of that.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Right now all of the cherry blossoms are falling, so it was super pretty today! Almost like snow in some parts it was so thick. I do think I inhaled one or two though -_-
But it was like a Japanese anime scene, awesome ride. Did about 25km/700m.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

17km of mucking about today....on the tail end of a cold. We've had some rain, the trails were an odd mix of dry rock, dry hard clay, puddles and slippery wet clay. One second I'd have bags of traction, the next I'd be sliding and slipping. 

The bush smells so good after rain. Note odd bendy trees on the right, forming some sort of canopy.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> Tomorrow..👍👍


Excellent!! good luck!


----------



## MikeInPA (Mar 18, 2017)

DC2.2GSR said:


> Where did you ride? I'm also a "Mike in PA" haha
> 
> I am on a mandatory break due to sending my shock out to Push to get tuned. Should have it back by next weekend. I'm hoping to get on a friend's extra bike and hit Nox or something on Sunday if the weather is decent.


I'm over in Lancaster County, and Camp Mack, Horseshoe Trail and the surrounding game lands are my local stomping grounds. My son is closer to Nockamixon....when I meet him over there sometime this season I'll let ya know!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Muddy, wet, slick and cold in Massachusetts this morning. Spinning instead. 18-20 miler planned for tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Maybe they play the Beer Hunter Game when they stop.


Take Off, you Knob!!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Tomorrow..👍👍


nice dude! Be careful and have fun!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

twenty miles of gravel grinding and back to the Jeep to head back up the hill(I didn't want to climb the extra five mile, 1300ft ascent)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Ok, first that's cheating. Second, tell me more about that lefty setup. I want that on my cross bike!!!


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

The Roosevelt Arch and the mighty Yellowstone River. Brings back some very fond memories.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ Ok, first that's cheating. Second, tell me more about that lefty setup. I want that on my cross bike!!!


Well the Lefty is standard equipment on the Cannondale Slate(with the exception of the Apex model) I am not sure if EighyAid is still around but they could probably set you up with an aftermarket option . I have my Slate set up differently than stock with Surly Knard tires, KS Lev 272 dropper post and lower gearing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Well the Lefty is standard equipment on the Cannondale Slate(with the exception of the Apex model) I am not sure if EighyAid is still around but they could probably set you up with an aftermarket option . I have my Slate set up differently than stock with Surly Knard tires, KS Lev 272 dropper post and lower gearing.


Ugh, i missed the dropper, now i want to ride it even more. IDK why but I love the idea of a dropper on a cross bike. Maybe it's the absurdity of it combined with the sus fork. It's an interesting bike for sure.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ Ok, first that's cheating. Second, tell me more about that lefty setup. I want that on my cross bike!!!


Seen this?

The Gravel-Riding Crowd Gets a Dedicated Fox Suspension Fork | Bicycling


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

chazpat said:


> Seen this?
> 
> The Gravel-Riding Crowd Gets a Dedicated Fox Suspension Fork | Bicycling


No, but now I found this Open Project | FOX and suddenly want a Pivot with a Fox fork and dropper!!

Think Fox accepts bribes for being a test mule? I'm sure they'd value my opinion as much as their race team riders. I mean I have followers, I'm up to 15 now on Strava&#8230; (<- ya see what I did there? )


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Caturday evening ride. We got new socks


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Twenty miles of gravel grinding and back to the Jeep to head back up the hill(I didn't want to climb the extra five mile, 1300ft ascent)


You're bringing back the memories, I worked at the Mammoth general store for a couple of summers a long while ago.
Yellowstone's such an awesome place.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Do my Caturday eyes deceive me???


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

rollin


__
https://soundcloud.com/krewella%2Ftroll-mix-vol-8-happy-krew


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

chazpat said:


> Seen this?
> 
> The Gravel-Riding Crowd Gets a Dedicated Fox Suspension Fork | Bicycling





*OneSpeed* said:


> No, but now I found this Open Project | FOX and suddenly want a Pivot with a Fox fork and dropper!!
> 
> Think Fox accepts bribes for being a test mule? I'm sure they'd value my opinion as much as their race team riders. I mean I have followers, I'm up to 15 now on Strava&#8230; (<- ya see what I did there? )


Hey, they should just put a straight bar on those! Oh wait, then you'd have a mountain bike from the early '90s, oh forget it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> Caturday evening ride. We got new socks
> 
> View attachment 1133253
> 
> ...


Hey, what's a Caturday without a picture of kitty?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Hey, what's a Caturday without a picture of kitty?


Caturday socks 








Rocket approves :thumbsup:


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

good ride today


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Urban assault day


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

skt4271 said:


> Urban assault day


^ I like those when the trails are muddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did not find any cats on our ride but I found this intact bottle with murky contents. Wine? Urine? I did not want to open it to confirm 









We're heading out again today


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ I like those when the trails are muddy! :thumbsup:


Yesterday we did a big urban assault walk  and then hit the local trails afterward

I love urban assault rides too! Often we bring our bikes down to Toronto and hit the streets. We ride stairs, jump, find cool alleys, explore parks and then cruise the Don Valley Trails.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

UA is relaxing and good way to get good miles in. 20 miles pavements, gravel type.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> Yesterday we did a big urban assault walk  and then hit the local trails afterward
> 
> I love urban assault rides too! Often we bring our bikes down to Toronto and hit the streets. We ride stairs, jump, find cool alleys, explore parks and then cruise the Don Valley Trails.


sounds like a fun time.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thats exactly what we did. Best way to see the city.


----------



## tommik (Jul 13, 2016)

I did my first road ride with a cx bike for this season. Easy 30 km and it felt great! So great that I did not stop to take a photo


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Wishful Tomcat said:


> You're bringing back the memories, I worked at the Mammoth general store for a couple of summers a long while ago.
> Yellowstone's such an awesome place.


The General Store is always staffed by cool employees. I get my snacks there and sodas after my rides. Well the roads are open through the park now so I don't want to climb up the entrance road. Got to ride a few times up to Indian Creek and Norris before the roads opened.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Rust stop.









Tried the local singletrack but it was still muddy in spots. Ended up riding 6 miles along the Arkansas river. I've always liked the rusty sculpture, so I stopped and got a shot.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

17 miles of single track. Good, hard spring ride. A bit pooped now. 

Spin Wednesday, then Saturday-Sunday ride planned for the week ahead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Cornfield said:


> Rust stop.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1133285


"Yep, I'm one cool ass cat!"


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


>


Don't roll your eves at me, Mr.

I brake for rust.

*And FYI: I was inspired by your rusty bridge shots. Trails were muddy, so I tried finding somewhere interesting to ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow some serious riding guys had lots to catch up. Thx to those of you that quoted my post on Friday.

Didn't race but did the MTB Grand Fondo 20.6 miles. My first MTB road trip, 5hr drive from LA but well worth it. Also, my first 20+ mile ride and the longest ST I have done, I see why there is so much love!

Some HAB for sure about 5hrs plus total. Moving time 3:43:19 2704 elevation, cramped once but finished.

I have better pics but they are in my camera.

Also some luv from my VPs, I barely! touched them with my leg.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nifty pics jcd46 . Looks like an amaze day and a boo boo to wrap up


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a morning run and an afternoon ride


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome adventure, jcd! Wish I was still in Cali!

Did ya get a bunch of swag from Sea Otter?


----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

Had a great ride today:









Found some carnage:









and a friend:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Congrats on your showing Jcd. Even some temporary battle wounds to wear around proudly. :thumbsup:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Glad you had an enjoyable time, JCD.

I still get bit by my Chesters a lot of rides, though not yesterday. Half the time is when I just forget about them and shove my leg against the pedal to reposition the bike out of habit at an intersection when I stop to read a signpost.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I blew out approximately 15 miles at my favorite place.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Awesome adventure, jcd! Wish I was still in Cali!
> 
> Did ya get a bunch of swag from Sea Otter?


Thanks guys!

Not a lot of swag I walked through the expo after eating but honestly I was beat lol. Lots of new bikes to drool on, I did stop by mtbr but it was pretty empty just a couple having a chat. I also wanted to beat the traffic back to Salinas. It was mostly about the ride anyways ?

As far as the wounds, damn flat pedals lol!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode today & yesterday with some good hombre's...

Strong with the Stoke!!

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*POaky **** 8*

PO = POak = Poison Oak. Rode out **** 8 to the epicenter of Folsom POak, trails are in great condition and finally the fallen trees are cleared. Just too much damn POak... 

Came back via Downieville..... court.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Not today, but 
Thursday was about 2 hrs (11.5 miles) of Urban single track.
Friday was a couple hours (17 miles) of mountain gravel.
Sunday was about an hour (11 ish miles) of in town streets and bike path with the wife.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Another gray rain/drizzle day here. No pictures because I didn't want to soak my phone. I'm getting very sick of riding in rain and mud by now.

I hit the local bike park and did a few laps on the XC trails and then hit my favorite "freeride" trail. I also rode the dual-slalom trail that I haven't hit yet. Lots of really fun small jumps there.

I also rode the beginner freeride skills drops and jump trails which I haven't done before. That was quite fun.

Lots of small jumps and drops for the day which is fine with me because I'm getting too old and brittle for the big jumps.


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

Finally back out on proper single track after breaking and dislocating fingers a few weeks ago


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

2 productive miles to sell a stem 😨 too short.


----------



## OutdoorMan01 (Dec 19, 2015)

23km... nice day, sunny with little clouds... 20C

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Last night I was excited to go out riding today... Weather had been nice for over a week and the snow was melting quickly. Trails were still too muddy but some urban assault riding would have been fun... 

Then woke up this morning and it's a f*cking blizzard outside, been snowing all day. To make it even better my commute to school was absolutely miserable with a strong headwind blowing icy slush straight at your face. Weather can be a b*tch sometimes, lol.

-allu


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

allu said:


> Last night I was excited to go out riding today... Weather had been nice for over a week and the snow was melting quickly. Trails were still too muddy but some urban assault riding would have been fun...
> 
> Then woke up this morning and it's a f*cking blizzard outside, been snowing all day. To make it even better my commute to school was absolutely miserable with a strong headwind blowing icy slush straight at your face. Weather can be a b*tch sometimes, lol.
> 
> -allu


Brrr! Hope it melts and your trails dry up quickly


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

cyclelicious said:


> Brrr! Hope it melts and your trails dry up quickly


Yeah I hope so too. At least I have got a good excuse to stay indoors and be, erm, productive? On second thought I might just hit the couch and watch some cheesy TV-shows, so much of that productivity hah


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just got back 10miles mostly road wanted a mellow evening ride. First ride with new shoes on the Kona, I like 😁


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mogollon said:


> Finally back out on proper single track after breaking and dislocating fingers a few weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 1133849


I'm not pointing fingers but, you're pointing fingers in that photo. 
Good to see you're back at it.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

26km ride just now...weather's gotten cold rather suddenly.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

This first one was taken in the same spot as a photo I posted sometime last week. This spot had a canopy of white cherry blossoms last week, and they all fell off and this week was a border of red flowers! I love spring.



Just look at how bright green these are!


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks Dirtjunkie and Cyclelicous. I'm lucky in that the fracture is an avulsion, so it's not like I have to worry about a non-union of bone ends situation. My finger is still a bit too swollen to fit in a glove so I'll run unprotected and stay on the moderate trails for another week or so.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Late winter storm rolling in now. I just went to the basement to get the bike ready for a ride. In the 10 minutes I was lubing the chain, cleaning off the fork stanchions and shock, and looking over the bike quickly it began to snow. It is supposed to snow up to a foot in town by Saturday evening. I better get out while I can!

Sunday will be a skin-up ski day!! Woohoo!!


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Had a nice ride going yesterday until I caught a stick in the derailleur and trashed it. Took it apart and can't find anything physically broken, but it won't spring back. Hopefully the new one arrives soon, it's torture not being able to get out on such a nice weekend.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ Make it a single speed for the weekend.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ No back up bike???


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

Canyon builds such a beautiful frame!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

19 miles today. Felt strong for a nice Spring ride. Will be out again tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^ Make it a single speed for the weekend.


It's a full suspension, so best case scenario I'd end up with a busted chain.



jcd46 said:


> ^^ No back up bike???


I have one but I took it apart to service the hub. Can't remember the proper orientation to reinsert some of the parts and haven't been able to get any help on it yet.
http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/reassembling-cup-cone-hub-1044107.html


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

GoldFly said:


> It's a full suspension, so best case scenario I'd end up with a busted chain.
> 
> I have one but I took it apart to service the hub. Can't remember the proper orientation to reinsert some of the parts and haven't been able to get any help on it yet.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/reassembling-cup-cone-hub-1044107.html


Bummers ? wishing your bikes a speedy recovery.

10miles today before it got dark, almost didn't get out...late nite of Capitan Morgans..but Im glad I got out. ??


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Rode today. Crashed today. Sore tonight.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a caturday evening ride. On the way home we found a e-car recharger station.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2017)

orvil said:


> Rode today. Crashed today. Sore tonight.


 My life in summary for the next two weeks or so.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Just a short ride to take some photos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

23 km on Thursday, 27 km on Friday and a 16 km of commuting today. It was raining and crummy most of the time, but I can handle that  lol


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Temperatures dropped to 0C.... quite a change from the last few weekends. I did a 20k run in the morning and then joined hubby for an afternoon ride . It was a lot warmer in the forest


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Palisade Rim Trail. Quick fun techy Loops with big exposure.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I went on my normal Sunday morning ride with my friends this morning. We did a ten mile loop. Then at 5:30, my son and I went back to the same trail and met the LBS mechanics and did it again. I'm kinda surprised I'm still up.


----------



## SoCalEpicRyder (Apr 26, 2017)

My youngest daughter and I did a half hour session in the neighborhood after dinner. Only chance we got to ride together all week :madman: Did some descent Hill climbs and a lot of street street stuff trying to get in some good cardio in the short time we had. Hopefully this week both the kids will have a lighter school workload so we can get out for some long rides.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> Temperatures dropped to 0C.... quite a change from the last few weekends. I did a 20k run in the morning and then joined hubby for an afternoon ride . It was a lot warmer in the forest


+

Holy Cow... running and biking on the same day ?

I haven't done such a combo in the same Week !


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

After a night of 23* and winds driving the chill factor to below 10, We were on the heels of a winter storm that fell way short of potentially deep snow and the Sunday ride plan stayed true.

Red Rock Canyon Open Space of not quite 790 acres; The Pugsley Fat and Marin Pine Plus were a bit too shy to get in the shot I guess. 
Not our local ale though.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Today's ride consisted of 10 km of looking for dry trails. Found a good one and at the best part can hear a quiet "ding", aka rim hits a rock. Tire goes flat, the troublesome tubeless valve has finally given up. No amount of pumping and adjusting the valve seals the leak, so I have to decide whether I'm going to put a tube in or just walk the bike back home. After inspecting the tube it turns out to be covered in mud just like all the tools are, and of course I don't have any sort of thin gloves with me. It's also pretty chilly and windy out, so no choice put to hike back home, luckily it's only two kilometers away.

What I learned:
- It's not a bad idea to carry thin gloves for mending mechanical issues.
- Carrying tools and spares on the bike is convenient, but it also means they get super dirty in poor conditions.
- These noname-tubeless valves don't work at all with Stan's rims.
- People seem rather amused when you're walking with your bike in a full cycling kit, bastards...

Oh well, it doesn't always go as planned :skep:


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

17.2 miles yesterday. Out of the gate felt winded climbing a steep hill. I think I've gotta work (push) harder with my 1x11 drivetrain than my previous 2x10. A little more training and warm weather and then the trail spanking will begin. 

My Pivot Mach429 Trail really eats up anything from slightly downhill, to OMG should I walk it down. I'm very impressed with the ease with which the rough stuff just disappears underneath the wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

ravewoofer said:


> 17.2 miles yesterday. Out of the gate felt winded climbing a steep hill. I think I've gotta work (push) harder with my 1x11 drivetrain than my previous 2x10.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feeling the same. 
Came from 3x8 hardtail and moved to the 1x11 approx 2 months ago. I need to get out as normal on my riding plans but augment it with more fitness/training rides to make up the difference.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Rode Cronan Ranch to the Salmon Falls overlook.

POak was tall, thick but not too threatening.... 

The normal trickles were deep!


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Got a 23km return commute with about 320M of climbing on dirt roads through the jungles of Costa Rica. Been biking to work 3-4 days the last few weeks, and am starting to catch my stride again. 

I've had a hard time adjusting to the heat down here since I moved a year and a half ago, and then I went and tore my MCL, so this is long overdue... but this commute has me loving this country and mountain biking as much as ever. 

Daily I see a variety of lizards, snakes, birds, monkeys, and the stunning landscapes of the coastal forests. Someday I may even stop to snap some pictures to share with you all.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, as a matter of fact I did ride today. Nothing too glamorous, just our local "easy area" because I was riding at a slow pace with a buddy who hasn't ridden since last August. We did 20 miles but it was nice to just spin at and easy pace while he WORKED


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

patski said:


> Rode Cronan Ranch to the Salmon Falls overlook.
> 
> POak was tall, thick but not too threatening....
> 
> ...


Nice creek crossing!

Every year I go to Crested Butte and always ride Deer Creek, which has this super deep creek crossing with the coldest water on the planet! First time I forged it without shoes on and by the time I was halfway across I couldn't feel my feet at all! I almost fell into the water too! Now I just walk it with my shoes on. As uncomfortable as it is to have soaking shoes it is way better than risking a fall with the bike into that water!


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

allu said:


> ...People seem rather amused when you're walking with your bike in a full cycling kit, bastards...


Ah yes, the classic, "Hey, yer supposed to ride it!"

Dan


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

allu said:


> Today's ride consisted of 10 km of looking for dry trails. Found a good one and at the best part can hear a quiet "ding", aka rim hits a rock. Tire goes flat, the troublesome tubeless valve has finally given up. No amount of pumping and adjusting the valve seals the leak, so I have to decide whether I'm going to put a tube in or just walk the bike back home. After inspecting the tube it turns out to be covered in mud just like all the tools are, and of course I don't have any sort of thin gloves with me. It's also pretty chilly and windy out, so no choice put to hike back home, luckily it's only two kilometers away.
> 
> What I learned:
> - It's not a bad idea to carry thin gloves for mending mechanical issues.
> ...


Nothing wrong with a few lessons learned. 

*Pro tip: 5-1-2017*
I learned a lesson awhile back on trailside driveline repairs. It dawned on me to carry a pair of latex gloves in my pack. No more greasy trail side repairs for me. Pretty cheap to by a box of 25 or so and keep the box in the truck and one set in the pack. The set in my pack go in a plastic baggie. Then returned to the baggie after a repair and tossed when I get home.


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Rode this weekend after some rain - forestry company has been busy reshaping the access road before they harvest. Turns out wet clay and pine needles are an extremely difficult blend to pedal through!


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Here's a video from Saturday:






My first OTB on this bike, and man is my body all bruised up from it. I've got one that travels down most of my thigh that's bright yellow today, and another on my butt that's completely black. Like, I've never seen a bruise on myself this black. I won't post up those photos to spare everyone's eyes lol.

Rode today, felt like garbage, just no energy, but somehow posted some segment PRs. Can't post the photos now because Photobucket is being a drama queen again.

Oh, and one of my photos was featured on GMBN's Facebook page today (https://www.facebook.com/globalmoun...107039631044/1490335611041513/?type=3&theater), and another one was in the Bike Vault in the Dirt Shed Show last week (



, 22:06)! They're showing me some love


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

ButtersNZ said:


> Rode this weekend after some rain - forestry company has been busy reshaping the access road before they harvest. Turns out wet clay and pine needles are an extremely difficult blend to pedal through!
> 
> View attachment 1134962
> View attachment 1134963


I find there is a fine line between fun mud and getting pissed off with too much mud... hope you had fun


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

gckless said:


> Here's a video from Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice landing...... your bike did


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> Nice landing...... your bike did


She's loyal, always comes back to me


----------



## sniperf350 (Feb 3, 2017)

I sure did!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, I pedaled! my bike for 10miles today usual weekday rail trail ride..it was sweet zero e-watts. 😀


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I think we're going to need a separate thread soon, titled, "Did you e-ride today?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, I've been riding a bit over the past few months. 

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/467199/

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/470453/

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/470592/

I have retired my green Specialized Carve and I have moved the drive train and brakes over to a Salsa Timberjack frame! Should have it ready to roll sometime next week.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^^^ great photos and great to see you back.

But get that Salsa outside, will ya?

And what's the story on that bug? Looks like it was freshly painted and then placed there.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's been raining like crazy and now we might get snow! ugh  Slight possibility for a ride on Sunday.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Two rides today. Three miles with the dog, and another six on my own.


----------



## SoCalEpicRyder (Apr 26, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> It's been raining like crazy and now we might get snow! ugh  Slight possibility for a ride on Sunday.


Same here. I got a solo evening ride in last night. Only 6 miles but it was 3 miles of climbing switchbacks which is a first for me. The nighttime descent was....... fun?

Been a couple weeks now since I have been able to ride with my kids because the have so much school work and now the rain has us shut down for the weekend.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Rode about 25km/660m vertical today. Wind was whippin', and the air quality was terrible. Wind blew in yellow dust and pollution from the Gobi desert and other parts of China. A buddy's air quality app showed this:



But, despite that, still got a great ride in. Was really dry and dusty too, really loose and sketchy. Keeps things interesting!


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Something has been really against my riding lately. First I had mechanical issues with my bike, but finally got them fixed. Yesterday I was already getting excited to pick up new mtb shoes from mail and try them out today. But nope, strained my feet during a jog the same day, so no riding for me today. Here I am stuck inside, unable to even walk properly, while it's beautiful weather outside... Ehh  Hopefully I can get back on the bike soon.




gckless said:


> Rode about 25km/660m vertical today. Wind was whippin', and the air quality was terrible. Wind blew in yellow dust and pollution from the Gobi desert and other parts of China. A buddy's air quality app showed this:





gckless said:


>


Yuck, that can't be healthy anymore! Luckily people are slowly waking up to how ****ed up the environment is getting and are at least trying to cut down pollution and such. Too bad it's already too late in some places :/

-allu


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

allu said:


> Something has been really against my riding lately. First I had mechanical issues with my bike, but finally got them fixed. Yesterday I was already getting excited to pick up new mtb shoes from mail and try them out today. But nope, strained my feet during a jog the same day, so no riding for me today. Here I am stuck inside, unable to even walk properly, while it's beautiful weather outside... Ehh  Hopefully I can get back on the bike soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- and if certain people in others get thier way, it will be getting worse here in the Americas as well:madman:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

short ride before we got stopped by the snow but got 7.5 miles and 900 ft of climbing.







My riding partner went out for another ride on a dry trail while I headed back home to pick up my daughter from a sleepover. Responsibilities, ugh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Fortunately yesterday's 108° was just a short, early preview of next month, and tomorrow's high is only going to be 71. Rode 24 miles this morning; saguaros are starting to bloom.

View attachment 1135807


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Explored a new trail in the neighborhood today.

View attachment 1135880


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

roaringfork said:


> Explored a new trail in the neighborhood today.
> 
> View attachment 1135880


Oh, awesome photo. I would love to ride that on my cx, at least the part I can see! I would love to ride that on any of my bikes, actually.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

roaringfork said:


> Explored a new trail in the neighborhood today.
> 
> View attachment 1135880


Great shot, up near Carbondale I assume. One of these days I'll make that 4 hour drive.

That photo reminds me of this old commercial.lol


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Got a little 65 mile adventure in Moab today, with a 700' vertical scramble up a cliff with bikes on our shoulders.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

roaringfork said:


> Explored a new trail in the neighborhood today.
> 
> View attachment 1135880


This is an awesome photo! What did you take it with?


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nothing wrong with a few lessons learned.


True that, gotta learn from your mistakes 

22 kilometers today, finally the snow is mostly gone so was able to hit some proper trails. It was still pretty wet though...



Feels good to have some rocks and roots to go over (aka crash into) after a long winter. Winter riding has its benefits, but it does make most of the challenging features a lot easier or non-existent even. Had multiple almost-over-the-bars moments when hitting rocky and rooty sections and front tire didn't quite go over the obstacle as planned. This trail for instance used to be one of the fastest winter trails in my area, but now with the snow gone it's not quite so fast anymore 



-allu


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Twelve and a half miles at my favorite place this morning.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

15 miles today after a late start. I didn't have time for more mileage, but hey, it was too nice a day to skip a ride. 

Spanked it some steep hills as I get used to the 1x11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

"Did you ride today?" Haha! What a question! At this time of the year I get out almost everyday!

Today I went a group ride--something social, but still loads of climbing. We climbed 3500 vertical in 15.5 miles. Beautiful out too. So much fun. I even went OTB's on a large downed tree. Good stuff!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a 21km run this morning, followed by a trail ride with hubby. Sunny but cool and windy... still it's nice to get out for a rip 

View attachment 1136046


View attachment 1136047


View attachment 1136048


View attachment 1136049


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

A bit of a bizarre ride today.

I rode the two miles to my local trail, parking lot was packed when I got there. Passed a few families hiking and a trail runner or two. I'd almost finished the top loop and came across a young girl on a bike stopped on the side of the trail with no helmet. Asked if she was ok, she was.

Continued on down the lower loop, a few more hikers and a trail runner, I come across two ladies on bikes, no helmets. They pull over and I politely inquire as I go by, where are their helmets. One responds that it was a spur of the moment decision to ride the trail and they were just trying to get back. I tell them to have fun. 

Now this trail bottoms out at a flat granite dust path along a river that is very popular so I'm sure they had planned to just ride there and then saw the mountain bike trail coming off of it. Anyway, I continue and decide to stop and eat a Clifbar. As I'm eating it, a guy comes by me and yep, he wasn't wearing a helmet. Then, I see two guys heading towards me, going the wrong way down the directional trail. And they aren't wearing helmets. I ask the first one if he is aware they are going the wrong direction and he's says, "yes, we made a mistake and we're just trying to get back and off the trail". I guess they had ventured in the right direction and then when it got a bit difficult, they decided to bail. But I'm thinking "is this don't wear a helmet day or something?" Just then another guy comes by and… he was wearing a helmet. I reactively say "hey! You're wearing a helmet" which seemed to confuse him, though he had to have seen the two wrong way guys. I started riding again, I didn't see anyone else until I got back to the upper loop and there was a woman on a bike stopped, wearing a a helmet. I rode up the trail and I was almost back to the entrance and caught up to the first girl I'd come across (still no helmet).

I've seen a good number of people riding here without helmets over the last few years. I think they hike or ride along the river and see the mountain bike trail going off and decided to ride up it or to bring their bikes next time. But today was a bit much.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Another big day in Moab. 110 miles since yesterday morning.

View attachment 1136057


View attachment 1136058


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Did twenty miles at the Kokopelli trails today. . . including the new Hawkeye. Just beat the rain.

View attachment 1136059


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

chazpat said:


> A bit of a bizarre ride today.


Wow . That is an amazing number of people not wearing helmets. Good for you to mention it along the way to those riders. Not sure I'd have thought about it until I seen #2 or #3 rider with no helmet then like you, I'd have started wondering if it was the Anti Helmet March or something. Have not experienced that out here.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

No ride and no plan Sunday but....

Missed a text around 10 am or I'd have went out with a friend. He was apologetic it was last minute, just one of them things. 

I had a busy day anyways getting ready for a trip to see some family and the last thing I needed to deal with is a boogered up garage door.

Shutting the overhead door this afternoon, the big spring snapped so I got my wife's car out of there to the driveway with help lifting the door manually. I'll call in the experts Monday.


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

Rocking the new Pony Rustler yesterday afternoon.

View attachment 1136098


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Not today, but I did get out for my biggest ride to date yesterday..
The "Southern Traverse" 37ish miles with 4400 ft of climbing 5:40 elapsed time.
Saw the most beautiful views I've ever seen in my home state.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Trails are wet from yesterday's hail in SoCal so 16 miles of hood riding. Im doing a charity road ride on Saturday so it helps. It benefits kids with cancer so I signed up for the 30mile ride. 👍👍


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

roaringfork said:


> Did twenty miles at the Kokopelli trails today. . . including the new Hawkeye. Just beat the rain.
> 
> View attachment 1136059


New Hawkeye Trail is a great addition!

View attachment 1136212


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jncarpenter said:


> New Hawkeye Trail is a great addition!
> 
> View attachment 1136212


It's got a lounge chair built in?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Another big day in Moab. 110 miles since yesterday morning.
> 
> View attachment 1136057
> 
> ...


Great shots, the last three are better than or equal to the ones that showed up in my quote.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Rode Slickrock this morning. As overrated as it is, it is still entertaining and worth riding every 4th or 5th time to Moab. In nearly 30 years of riding that trail, this was the first time to ride it on a fully suspended bike. While it is all cleanable on the hard tail and rigid bikes I've ridden there over the years, the 100mm XC FS made it a more playful ride.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

got out on hump day :thumbsup:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Took my new girl out yesterday to see how she rolls.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

SCR818 said:


> Took my new girl out yesterday to see how she rolls.


I'm admiring her figure, but I gotta know; is she more than just a pretty face?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> I'm admiring her figure, but I gotta know; is she more than just a pretty face?


Well, she's a big girl. She rides different than any other trail bike I have ever ridden. It's going to take a while to adapt. The relaxed geo (compared to XC HT) is slower reacting. I almost died a few times yesterday rolling through twisty ST that requires constant micro-adjustments. I did learn that she turns much better with the seat dropped all the way. Not flickable like the XC HT was. Gotta lean hard to turn tight. But she feels SOLID. I am guessing that the weight is at or just under 26 pounds. Can't find my new scale! :madman:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

SCR818 said:


> Took my new girl out yesterday to see how she rolls.


Sweet ride! 👍


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

SCR818 said:


> Well, she's a big girl. She rides different than any other trail bike I have ever ridden. It's going to take a while to adapt. The relaxed geo (compared to XC HT) is slower reacting. I almost died a few times yesterday rolling through twisty ST that requires constant micro-adjustments. I did learn that she turns much better with the seat dropped all the way. Not flickable like the XC HT was. Gotta lean hard to turn tight. But she feels SOLID. I am guessing that the weight is at or just under 26 pounds. Can't find my new scale! :madman:


That sounds a bit unnerving, bummer. Maybe try a longer stem?


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

SCR818 said:


> Took my new girl out yesterday to see how she rolls.


Such a nice looking bike! :thumbsup:

25 km of muddy riding for me today. Was chasing some strava times and after smashing through a particularly rocky section I learned why they're called "hardtails". My feet and ankles are pretty toasted but it was all worth it 

-allu


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

No ride today but I did get to dig a four foot hole at work to fix a water leak(yay)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Second ride of the year! Still too much snow in Tahoe, but down at my inlaws in Santa Maria and I was wise enough to bring a bike. And what a bike it is! Such a nice riding bike.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

singletrackmack said:


> Second ride of the year! Still too much snow in Tahoe, but down at my inlaws in Santa Maria and I was wide enough to bring a bike. And what a bike it is! Such a nice riding bike.
> 
> View attachment 1136748


I had one just like that, but one size smaller. Was a great bike! It was the first of my four MB-1s.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> I had one just like that, but one size smaller. Was a great bike! It was the first of my four MB-1s.


Did you have a '93 MB1? I really want one from that year, but finding one for a decent price is difficult. There was a '93 frame with fork on eBay a few weeks back but I think it sold for something like $500. Too much for me.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

singletrackmack said:


> Did you have a '93 MB1? I really want one from that year, but finding one for a decent price is difficult. There was a '93 frame with fork on eBay a few weeks back but I think it sold for something like $500. Too much for me.


I had a 1988 like yours, a 1989, and two different 1990s. I bought the first three on an employee deal when I worked for a dealer in 1987-1990. I disassembled the 1990 when it came from the factory and built it with MB-Zip parts so I could have the light parts with the strength of the lugged frame. The second 1990 was a nostalgia purchase about 5 years ago, but flipped for lack of room for another project.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh yeah! After spending 3 hours cleaning, servicing, and fixing all kinds of stuff on the Wednesday, I went out for some trail shenanigans. 6 minutes into single track I got a big POP on a standing climb. I thought the chain skipped. I get to the bottom of the back side of that climb and there's this rattle. I checked everything and couldn't figure out what was loose. finally we saw two of the cassette cogs moving independently of the others. I popped two cogs free from the carrier. Awesome, three hours to go with limited gears and rattling metal.

Nearly three hours later I'm 15-20 minutes from home and notice my rear tire is low on air. I pump it up only to discover it's flat again 3 minutes up the trail. Pump it again, flat again. forget it, I'll pull it out and patch it, nope, multiple holes. I always carry a tube but accidentally grabbed a 29er tube instead of a fat tube. hmm, carry it? nah. used a buddies B+ tube and got home. Still a good ride.

















Also there was quite a wind storm a few weeks back. This is one of the casualties of that event. That's my XL Wednesday next to an impressive root structure.









and for those who don't know, this is what Finch Plat looks like...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I still plan to squeeze in a ride before it rains again


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I tried to do a six mile trail ride last night after work. My wife wanted to ride on the boardwalk. Woman hasn't been on her bike in a year... Where did this come from??
We did six miles on the boardwalk last night. I woke up early this morning hoping to beat the rain. No dice. Going to rain all weekend. 
No 51 mile birthday ride. NOT happy.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

29miles in Long Beach Ca. Benefit ride for kids with fkcancer. Great ride along the coast.

Check out the bike in the last picture...it did not look comfortable, but everyone was curious for sure.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Easy 11 mile spin around town with the wife. It has rained 2+" in the last 24 hours, so no dirt for us.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Pine Hill Park, Vermont. If you live within driving distance, do yourself a favor and check it out. Well manicured fast flow.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It turned out to be a beautiful evening for a caturday ride.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Couple of short rides. First was a 11 mile loop of fire road grinding, second was all ST through of National Forest-recently turned Monument. That was a 6 mile ride but it always feels longer than that. I am continuing to learn how the new ride reacts to different terrains and I am digging it! :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I joined my hubby on the trail after my morning run.


----------



## antarpuneet_ (May 11, 2017)

Yes i also love to ride but sometime i don't get much time to ride


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Weds is my first cardiac rehab session. I get to find out how much I can ride.....tick tock tick tock....I have literally been sitting on the bike in the living room looking out the window. My fiance thinks I am crazy...


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

A short after work ride last night.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep. Morning lap on the back yard trails after a week off the bike.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Had a wonderful after work ride mid day today.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

It just keeps getting better. Seems like every long ride is "the best I've ever had"...until the next one.
I've been practicing manuals and wheelies, for the few pedal strokes I can hold one, at home(46, so the neighbors must think I'm nuts), and gradually incorporating them into my trail riding. Mega fun, and more useful than I'd ever imagined. 
Took it easy this morning, and stopped pushing myself anywhere except climbs where I had no choice if I wanted to make it(only got one gear!), and challenging myself to stay off the brakes on downhills and turns. Sometimes I do the longer climbs and tougher trails because they're there, but this was just a wonderful ride, playing around on my favorite, and only my favorite, trails.
Even messed with the camera, briefly, and made some lame videos for a change. Forgot to check the settings, and they were pretty crappy, but it was all part of the fun.







I have GOT to get some cuter knee supports! Started using them a couple of weeks ago, and even those plain ACE ones really make my knees feel better.
My regular mileage is continuing to increase, too.








Still can't believe how much fun this stuff is, every single time.
This is how I view it


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

May 2-4

3 days of riding


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

14miles Half n Half, road and RT. Beautiful summer weather. Hitting some trails tomorrow, finally!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Kona Hei Hei DL test ride today. This bike is super fun, and super fast. I want!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

63*F , clear skies and no bikers on the trails but myself. 19.3 miles and felt strong. I plan on another different ride tomorrow as weather should be the same. It was like a fall day out there this morning.

Awesome.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Not a long ride, but a fun one. Planned on doing 22 miles of out and back but only got 12.5 due to the snow higher up the trail. I really felt good and wanted to see Mystic Lake but I'll have to wait a little while longer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Rode Granite Bay to check out the Folsom Lake Debris and refurb'd jump area.


----------



## RavenDavey (Oct 3, 2015)

Corner Canyon today with two laps down Rush. First downhill run included a "hiker" on Rush who gave me an attitude when I "advised" him of the bikes only downhill trail he was hiking on...kinda like those MTBR's that don't wear helmets.

still had a great day and ride!!


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Went riding with the dog at Massasoit State Park.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rode El Prieto ST early this morning, which I had all to myself.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

yurp


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Cumberland, wow!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Caturday ride


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep. 18.19 hilly, and somewhat muddy, tacky miles. Legs a bit tired from yesterday's ride.

1218 feet climbing.

Until next weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Caturday ride
> 
> View attachment 1138261


I can see a new toy in your future, lol!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I had this mini challenge in my head of riding to a newly found trail 7 miles from home. So I did! Grabbed the rigid 29er, and did 17.8 miles with 1.705' of elevation. I feel awesome!  I love this bike!


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Had a blast riding today as usual! Couple guys I see sometimes were out there...these guys are really good riders and they are so encouraging without making you feel like a wuss, they give advice in a really good-natured way. And they always stress having fun.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> I can see a new toy in your future, lol!


Apparently that dune buggy is for sale... please don't give singlesprocket any ideas :lol::lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> I can see a new toy in your future, lol!


:lol::lol: He sure was eye balling it.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Pulpit Rock area just north of UCCS. 
Was way overdue to get out for a ride after some time visiting Michigan. Felt drunk, poor timing, no legs for the climbs and general lack of balance. Some of the deep woods and technical stuff was over my head but I was happy for the exposure and needed challenge. 
Ended up being a good workout with very few scratches and a report of a rattler sighting.

Tried a few sips of FireBall up there and dusted off Newcastle post ride.



















[


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

TheGweed said:


> Had a blast riding today as usual! Couple guys I see sometimes were out there...these guys are really good riders and they are so encouraging without making you feel like a wuss, they give advice in a really good-natured way. And they always stress having fun.


+

Friends you like to keep around ! 
That should be the standard.


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

Rode Cottonwood Loop in Salida. A+


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Apparently that dune buggy is for sale... please don't give singlesprocket any ideas :lol::lol:
> 
> View attachment 1138412


it's a real VW one too....I always wanted one of those as a kid in the 70's...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm forgetful, disorganized, and have to watch myself to keep from adding procrastination to that list. With that in mind, and hoping to get in a quick ride in spite of rain threatening, I didn't even come inside the house when I first got home from work this morning. Straight into the basement, and immediately mounted the hitch rack. Before changing clothes, I grabbed my toolbag, a couple of Gatorade bottles, made sure my helmet and gloves were in the car, and figured I was good to go. 
Looked in the rear view mirror as I prepared to zoom down the driveway in reverse, and realized I'd forgotten a little something, after all.

Yeah...







I did remember to bring it home on the first try, though!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Did a 26km mixed trail ride with many climbs....got a shocking hammy cramp while seeing Alien Covenant later on.

#xenomorphbitmyleg


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I rode today (with my hubby) after my run.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Just a quick blast in the ironbarks before work.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Checking out a new-to-me trail and some new 26+ wheels and tires!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice trail Cornfield! Love that waterfalls


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Judy! That one was a surprise for me!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Nice trail Cornfield! Love that waterfalls


that is awesome!! And nothing like new wheels and tires for sure!

2 more weeks till i can ride. You guys are really making me jealous with all the cool pics!!!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Waterfalls are my favorite! Loving the green, too. Crazy how different my local trail feels now that some of it is suddenly like riding in a tight, twisty green tunnel. Seems faster now that so many of the curves are blind, with foliage brushing you on either side, and having to duck in some places. I'm actually riding parts of it slower(need a bell for the occasional hikers/bikers/trail runners), but it's like a fun little mini-adventure instead of a consolation prize when I don't have time for a longer ride on more established trails.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep! Quick 10miles in prep for a trail ride tomorrow. I'm happy because all of last year I only rode 475 miles, today, I have 400 in May. 

My 800 mile goal is looking good so far. Amazing when you make time to ride no matter what.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that is awesome!! And nothing like new wheels and tires for sure!
> 
> 2 more weeks till i can ride. You guys are really making me jealous with all the cool pics!!!


That'll go by in no time, just don't torture yourself in these threads. You got lucky, my camera's batteries were dead this time.

Did 4-5 miles on the north side of the park today. Trails still need some cleaning up which I hope to help with soon.

Owen, That's exactly how it is for me too, it's like surfing thru green tubes! 

Way to go, JCD! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Thx man 👍


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Springtime in Colorado. If not for the downed trees and swollen stream, it would be hard to believe over a foot of snow fell here 5 days ago.

I got a nice little 11 mile and 2300' vertical after-work lap tonight to try out the gearing on the recent parts bin hard tail build.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally some trail riding. 8 miles at Bonelli. Perfect Spring weather, and we rode it in an hour which is fast for my slow azz.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Commuted to work without problems for the past two days but today my luck changed. First it was terrible head wind, then got a flat, and then the front fender snapped into two pieces, no idea how. Made my personal tire change record and even made it to work in time, just barely though 😬



The picture was taken at around 11.20 pm, so almost midnight Sun for us already ☺


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I did a quick lap this morning before doing trail maintenance for a couple hours.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

allu said:


> Commuted to work without problems for the past two days but today my luck changed. First it was terrible head wind, then got a flat, and then the front fender snapped into two pieces, no idea how. Made my personal tire change record and even made it to work in time, just barely though 😬
> 
> 
> 
> The picture was taken at around 11.20 pm, so almost midnight Sun for us already ☺


where is this? That is cool!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Rode 19.5 miles today. While it was not raining, everything; rocks, roots, trees were wet. Basically, rode cautiously so as not to wipe out. 

But, of course 1/4 mile away from home the transition from a slick wood bridge to the gravelly earth took me down hard like a roadie. Nice strawberries on my right side to nurse for a bit. 

No worries, I'm riding again tomorrow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

10 easy miles with a buddy that is missing a lung 😥 but it was nice to be out by the lake. Great SoCal weather!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

15 miles and 1600 ft of climbing with three friends to Mystic Lake outside of Bozeman







they did a little more than me but I was working on 4 hours of sleep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

No ride today, got tied up in a parts bin single speed build since I had an extra wheelset. Just need to finish up the ghetto cog spacers and a few other things then I'll shake it down tomorrow!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yep, took the single speed out for a spin. Needs a new chain, dropped once and I got a loud pop/ping noise like when a small rock gets caught between the chain and a cog over a half dozen times, I think a link is binding. I took it off and cleaned it and looked for a bad link not long ago but couldn't find one. Probably should replace the chainring as well, it's a bit of an oddie, 110 bsd, was thinking to get something blingy in blue but looks like the few options for that are more than I want to spend.

What is the frame you're building your SS on, Corn?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Yep, took the single speed out for a spin. Needs a new chain, dropped once and I got a loud pop/ping noise like when a small rock gets caught between the chain and a cog over a half dozen times, I think a link is binding. I took it off and cleaned it and looked for a bad link not long ago but couldn't find one. Probably should replace the chainring as well, it's a bit of an oddie, 110 bsd, was thinking to get something blingy in blue but looks like the few options for that are more than I want to spend.
> 
> What is the frame you're building your SS on, Corn?


This is kinda blingy, no? Surly Stainless Steel Chainring > Components > Drivetrain > Chainrings & Spiders | Jenson USA

The frame is that old Bianchi SASS. I've posted a pic of it in the bike thread, the one with BMX cruiser bars.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We rode this evening , following a busy caturday


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> This is kinda blingy, no? Surly Stainless Steel Chainring > Components > Drivetrain > Chainrings & Spiders | Jenson USA


Hmm, Jensen is actually where I looked and that didn't come up when I searched 110 bsd, thanks!



Cornfield said:


> The frame is that old Bianchi SASS. I've posted a pic of it in the bike thread, the one with BMX cruiser bars.


Ah yes, I do recall seeing that.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> We rode this evening , following a busy caturday
> 
> View attachment 1139334


Are you sure there's a trail there, Cyclelicious?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

chazpat said:


> Are you sure there's a trail there, Cyclelicious?


Yup!
It's a bit overgrown, from all the rain!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Yup!
> It's a bit overgrown, from all the rain!
> 
> View attachment 1139348


Seems like just a few weeks ago that forest was completely covered in snow.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Meant to post this yesterday but fell asleep . I rode with three new buddies up "The Wall of Death" to Mystic Lake. Great ride on a Saturday morning








the weather was beautiful and the riding company was great. Thanks cknapp for a great ride and look forward to riding the Bangtail Divide trail next Saturday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Meant to post this yesterday but fell asleep


lol, apparently you posted in your sleep, see post 3890!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Planning on going for the holy trinity today....out the door to kayak, get home, skin up for one run on tele gear up on Deer Valley, then a leisurely mountain bike ride with the bride tonight.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

chazpat said:


> lol, apparently you posted in your sleep, see post 3890!


Thanks! It was late and I had some post ride beers by then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Did just about 19 miles. Rode with a buddy who just bought a Trek Farley. He was spanking the first five miles, but slowed down for the next 14.

Felt strong and surprisingly limber despite yesterday's crash.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

10miles, the streets were nice and empty so did an urban ride. Met my weekly goal though. 😀😀


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I was only planning a short 6 mile ride across town and then a larger trail ride later in the day. However, plans changed and I ended up with 1000' of climbing, 28 road miles, and a couple of singletrack miles, all in inappropriate footwear. These Tevas are not SPD compatible.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

No but I whitewater rafted today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Went for a ride after a run. The skeeters were bad but the trails were good


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

Completed a savage 40+ mile circumnavigation of the Florida mountain range in southern New Mexico yesterday. Did 30 miles of riding the continental divide in the Gila on Saturday.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ This is trail or road? I've been in this area, but I'm not very familiar with the area.


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

Combination of ATV trails and jeep roads.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Short but sweet ride on Moore Creek Park, Napa Valkey









Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadz (Nov 7, 2014)

Tried out a different trail. Port Jervis Watershed Park.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Chadz said:


> Tried out a different trail. Port Jervis Watershed Park.


being a noob about tech stuff, what app was that that tracked the ride and made the "movie"?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sXeXBMXer said:


> being a noob about tech stuff, what app was that that tracked the ride and made the "movie"?


https://www.relive.cc/


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> https://www.relive.cc/


Cool Thanks! I think I am getting a Garmin for my b-day in 2 weeks. This is definitely going to get me riding more!! Do you know if it will work with the UA Map my Ride app?


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Went out for a few hours today. Very muddy on the trails and with multiple creek crossings the progress was slow. So not much distance covered, but it was fun either way


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Cool Thanks! I think I am getting a Garmin for my b-day in 2 weeks. This is definitely going to get me riding more!! Do you know if it will work with the UA Map my Ride app?


Takes the info from Strava. Not sure about other sources. It is pretty cool.


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

Short 6.5 mile ride today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

I rode on Sunday - made my first podium in a race with 2nd (Masters 1). The pressure to ride well under race conditions was exhilarating! I may have the racing bug now


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

ButtersNZ said:


> I rode on Sunday - made my first podium in a race with 2nd (Masters 1). The pressure to ride well under race conditions was exhilarating! I may have the racing bug now
> 
> View attachment 1139580


Congrats!


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Got out yesterday with a group for some gravel grinding (it's rained like 4+" here in the last few days). Ended up with 27ish miles and 2500ish ft of climbing. Several of the roads were new to me, so that was cool.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Worked most of the weekend, so got out for a pre-breakfast lap this morning now that the weekend trail traffic is back at work. 25 miles and 3000' feet of vertical on the hard tail.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Very late start due to a lack of "spinal cooperation" this morning. Visited a place I don't go very often for a ride that was short on miles, but long on fun and physical challenge. Got reminded why I seldom go there(isn't SS hardtail-friendly at all!), but had an absolute blast. I'd probably go every other week if I had a FS bike...
















I love this sign


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2017)

First ride in a month. Elbow is still sore, but I'll take what I can get. 33 days after an open fracture, any ride is real progress.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

So I get less than 1 mile into the trail and Blam, stick destroys my rear derailleur. Grrr.
Been mt biking for about 17 years and never had this happen to me and now that's twice in 6 months. :madman:
First time on my 650b and now on my 29'er, just further proof that 26'ers rule.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Forster said:


> First ride in a month. Elbow is still sore, but I'll take what I can get. 33 days after an open fracture, any ride is real progress.


Glad to hear you are on the road to recovery.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Squeezed in 13miles around the hood. Cloudy but nice weather!

Not sure if my bike has a soul, but riding is really good for my soul.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

upstateSC-rider said:


> So I get less than 1 mile into the trail and Blam, stick destroys my rear derailleur. Grrr.
> Been mt biking for about 17 years and never had this happen to me and now that's twice in 6 months. :madman:
> First time on my 650b and now on my 29'er, just further proof that 26'ers rule.


I've had a similar year so far, first time I ever trashed a rear derailleur, first ride on a brand new one a couple of months ago. And a couple of weeks before that, had a headset self destruct on another bike. About 16 years of riding.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2017)

I rode for 2.5 hrs today at Tamarancho.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Got two rides in today. Solo dawn patrol ride and then group club ride tonight.
Combined 32 miles and 4700' of vertical and one flat tire.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Decided to ride my 2012 Kona Hei Hei today. Had put a new (wider) bar on it, topped it up with stans and air (tires and susp.) and was enjoying the cushy ride (it's my only FS bike). Looks like I've lost some of my skinny tire skills after 3 yrs. of mostly fat and plus bike riding though.
Mole


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

MRMOLE said:


> Decided to ride my 2012 Kona Hei Hei today. Had put a new (wider) bar on it, topped it up with stans and air (tires and susp.) and was enjoying the cushy ride (it's my only FS bike). Looks like I've lost some of my skinny tire skills after 3 yrs. of mostly fat and plus bike riding though.
> Mole
> 
> View attachment 1139959


hambuger!!! What happened there?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Yikes, Cacti???



MRMOLE said:


> Looks like I've lost some of my skinny tire skills after 3 yrs. of mostly fat and plus bike riding though.
> Mole
> View attachment 1139959


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

sXeXBMXer said:


> hambuger!!! What happened there?


Too much speed for available traction. Rode another 14 mi. after it happened so looks worse than it really was.



> Yikes, Cacti???


Thankfully, no.
Mole


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Just a routine couple of hours up the steep Javelina Trail here this morning, but it turned into an expensive trip... half way up on a very steep section, something bad happened to my drive as I was mashing up the slope. I think it was the chain that somehow got twisted as I was climbing, as the derailleur was wrenched almost out of its mount, twisting and bending the connector piece to the hanger. Not only that but the chain was irreparably damaged, so much that I could not even salvage enough to go home one speed! Even the cage was bent and twisted, and I was lucky it did not tear up my spokes too... it was a long push home, and I am still not sure exactly what caused it.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Mogollon said:


> View attachment 1139489
> 
> 
> Completed a savage 40+ mile circumnavigation of the Florida mountain range in southern New Mexico yesterday. Did 30 miles of riding the continental divide in the Gila on Saturday.


Isn't Florida mountain range an oxymoron?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hmm, post ride beers again?


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

took a work trip to colorado springs. landed yesterday at noon. i was on palmer park trails at 6pm. lucked out and found a crew riding together and joined up with them. i managed to put a few deep gouges in my carbon frame and a pin hole in my rear tire. orange seal did its job quite well and a lil co2 shot brought it back to operating pressure. frame is ok btw.

decided i liked it so much, i went again after work today. took different lines. super fun.

palmer park has some extremely hard sections. if you get off line, you can finish the section and it screws up your uphill tech climb for the next section. 

cant wait for this weekend, trails near pikes peak, yah!!

p.s. im here for 2 full weeks. i plan on riding everyday unless it rains.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

7.5 miles 1200' of climbing. Pretty nice afternoon. Fire burning in the distance.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I didn't ride today but my hubby rode some local trails.

















We plan a nice ride together tomorrow


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Did some light testing tonight (2017 Gloworm X2). 36 miles, no blood!
Mole


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes! Even though all indications were for rain, I challenged Mother Nature and won. My daughter was out of town so I even drove my old Toyota Tacoma PreRunner that I gave her to the trailhead. Good times.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

No ride today but riding the Bangtail Divide trail on Sunday. Will shoot some photos and post them soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

First ride in 3 weeks o_0

Injury compounded by illness...

Coughing & spluttering, but the stoke was high =)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Folsom Lake*

Folsom Lake is almost at capacity.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1017717809


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a birthday ride... the best kind of ride


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

I took the long way home today. Just over 32km, 1200' of elevation total today. Typical daily 'commute' is 22.8km with 1000'. Almost entirely on dirt, maybe 1km pavement.

Also, I realized that this week I've ridden my bike significantly further than I've driven my truck. Feels good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

It's certainly an interesting name for a range of mountains in New Mexico. At least they are not pronounced "Florida" but rather "Floor-ee-duh."


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Pic from today's ride. Black rated trail I'd never attempted riding till today.









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

took the old school single speed out for a spin today


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Feels soooo alien to ride this thing. Too quiet, brakes not as strong as what I'm used to (especially riding in close quarters at speed). It is fast and light though (surprisingly comfortable too) and was nice to have 41 mi. by 9 am. 
Mole


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Over slept for the trail so I grabbed the 29er for a quick 10miles. Great ride with a huge and beautiful Coyote sighting. He is a bit far, but I didn't want to disturb his peaceful walk. Next some Stellas and Champions League Final. Pretty good Saturday I say. Go Juventus!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MRMOLE said:


> Feels soooo alien to ride this thing. Too quiet, brakes not as strong as what I'm used to (especially riding in close quarters at speed).


You really shouldn't be braking hard when riding in close quarters at speed anyway. Nice bike!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> You really shouldn't be braking hard when riding in close quarters at speed anyway. Nice bike!


Good point and proper safety etiquette. Brakes were adequate for conditions, I'm just used to large rotor disk brakes and 4" tires so diminished braking power of road bike just out of my comfort range. Thanks for bringing that up and my bike thanks you for your nice compliment.
Mole


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

My kids wanted to go road biking so we drove to a state park and bike path I had never ridden. I wasn't sure how far my daughter would make it on the old Multi-Track 700 Trek I had picked up for my wife years ago off of CL for $75. We did 21 miles with a good bit of hills. Just goes to show you, even a cheap bike can be a fun ride.

There is a monestary connected by bike path but it would have added an additional 14 miles so we ended up driving there after our ride for some cold beverages and a quick look around.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

18 miles today. Cool, dry fall like weather to boot. Felt strong and cranked it. I can't wait for my ride tomorrow!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We got out this evening for a ride. Colours are vibrant and skeeters hungry


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup... 2 hours of frivolity & fun.

I love mtb'in!!

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

xblitzkriegx said:


> took a work trip to colorado springs. landed yesterday at noon. i was on palmer park trails at 6pm. lucked out and found a crew riding together and joined up with them. i managed to put a few deep gouges in my carbon frame and a pin hole in my rear tire. orange seal did its job quite well and a lil co2 shot brought it back to operating pressure. frame is ok btw.
> 
> decided i liked it so much, i went again after work today. took different lines. super fun.
> 
> ...


Palmer and most areas here have something for everybody. You'll have lots of riding options while you are in CS .


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

End of the day (Literally). 106 degrees when I started my second ride of the day @ 7 pm, 90 when I got home @ midnight. Solo 55 mi. Love Arizona summer nights!
Mole


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 1140526
> 
> 
> End of the day (Literally). 106 degrees when I started my second ride of the day @ 7 pm, 90 when I got home @ midnight. Solo 55 mi. Love Arizona summer nights!
> Mole


You rode in 106 F heat? Good gawd, I would be either in my house with AC cranked, or running to my pool many times.

Biking would not be on the table.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, it was nearly 70F today, so finally for the first time this year I wore a short sleeved jersey. 

19 miles, 1400 feet of climbing. 55 year old legs were a bit tired at first, most likely from yesterday's ride, but after a few miles they felt strong. 

More or less hammer time. 

No wildlife, nor equestrians seen today. Just a bunch of dog walkers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ravewoofer said:


> You rode in 106 F heat? Good gawd, I would be either in my house with AC cranked, or running to my pool many times.
> 
> Biking would not be on the table.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did 106 with high humidity when I lived in TX. Hated it, but it was better than not riding.

I also did a 22mi canoe race when it was 108. That was less bad because we were well shaded, but the humidity was obscene. Had to jump in the water with the gators from time to time to cool off.

I did a mtb race today. Warm, humid, and buggy. Had fun!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Rode the Bangtail Divide trail with a couple of buddies(cknapp) and despite my cramping legs we made it the 22 miles and 3,438ft of climbing. If it weren't for the knee deep snow and downed trees our time would have been much quicker. The whole ride I cleaned everything and of course I had a little wreck on the very last switchback before the parking lot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The sun came out and I joined Chris for an afternoon ride. Skeeters were bad and the trails were a little muddy


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

ravewoofer said:


> You rode in 106 F heat? Good gawd, I would be either in my house with AC cranked, or running to my pool many times.
> 
> Biking would not be on the table.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Typical Phoenix area summer night time temperatures. It's very dry here and the sun was going down so not too bad if your used to this. You should hear me whine when it gets below 50.
Mole


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> I did a birthday ride... the best kind of ride
> 
> View attachment 1140295
> 
> ...


Happy B day fellow Gemini!! Mine is Friday. Will hopefully be riding in Michigan somewhere!!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> I did a birthday ride... the best kind of ride


Insert birthday cake photo here...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I got 3 days of riding and a run (and some shopping  ) It was a good weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I got 3 days of riding and a run (and some shopping  ) It was a good weekend :thumbsup:


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I got 3 days of riding and a run (and some shopping  ) It was a good weekend


Sweet! Happy Birthday CycleL.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Finally got back home and could go for a ride. Not a bad weather and finally the trails have dried out


----------



## Anschutz (Apr 21, 2014)

Rode today at Red Rocks Open Space on some newer looking trails. Had to hike a bike up some longer climbs and some obstacles outside of my comfort level. Besides the two flats I had in the rear, it was fun and fairly quick. Did a few obstacles that are easy for most but still outside of my comfort level cleanly and think I'll try a few more next ride. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Anschutz said:


> Rode today at Red Rocks Open Space on some newer looking trails. Had to hike a bike up some longer climbs and some obstacles outside of my comfort level. Besides the two flats I had in the rear, it was fun and fairly quick. Did a few obstacles that are easy for most but still outside of my comfort level cleanly and think I'll try a few more next ride.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good to hear. Photos next time to make us locals proud.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Rode home from work today--riding a brushy trail section, not heavily traveled but it's in an urban area, occasionally come across dog walkers in this area. Saw two people up ahead--a guy and his girlfriend. As I approached, saw that she was frantically pulling her clothes back on. I cruised by without making eye contact. "Just passing through folks." This is the second time in the past few months that I've surprised people using my trails for nude photo shoots...who knows how many I've missed because I had my eyes down on the trail looking for rattlesnakes?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^location? 😀😀


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

4700' of climbing in 35 miles before breakfast and before work this morning. I do love early sunrise season.


----------



## Anschutz (Apr 21, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> ^^location? 😀😀


Red Rocks Open Space is in Colorado Springs

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Anschutz said:


> Red Rocks Open Space is in Colorado Springs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think he was talking 'bout where the nekkid chick was!


----------



## scoutsg (Jan 21, 2017)

Rode over the weekend, cool spot for single tracks in San Clemente. First time here, new to MTB been riding since last July. The trail was a bit overgrown, was it the same for you?

Check it out...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> I think he was taking 'bout where the nekkid chick was!


Yep! lol - Here I thought Sherman Oaks (CA) was the mecca of nudity.

Thanks for the reply though. :thumbsup:


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Wet rocks and roots are darn slippery. Also got smoked by a trail runner on the same section, hike-a-bike would have probably been faster :eekster:


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> ^^location? 😀😀


coastal San Diego


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

I rode to work today 🤙🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Got out with a party pace group last night for a spin in a local park. 6 miles 800 ft climbing. Managed to clean a couple rooty sections of trail for the 1st time last night.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes I did, and I had fun doing it!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

10.8 miles today..we found a friend on the trail, a down tree, my friend's RD busted, and my bite valve on my pack broke. Fun times!

Beautiful SoCal afternoon.👍👍


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Way to keep getting after it, JCD! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Way to keep getting after it, JCD!


Thanks Corn! Actually rode yesterday too but I must have had too much water, or the huge Farmer Boys burger I had, didn't have time to digest. Had to cut it to 6miles, got massive abdominal pain.

All good today though.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Words can hardly express how much fun I had working on "bike handling skills" today. 25-30ish miles, some horrendous climbing that I normally avoid(including one long section that I just walked without even attempting) to both our DH and "enduro" courses. The best part was attacking the flowier trails, pumping and popping off, or manualing over, everything in sight. My whole body is sore, and I was down 6 or 7 pounds in spite of taking in 2 gallons of water and Gatorade and a bunch of snacks before, during and after. Just fantastic.








I'll have y'all know that I've cleared this entire section on the first attempt many times, though!

Well, it's always been when I was going the other way, but...yeah.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup... Solo, Winter, night ride... Little muddy out, but good fun in the steeps

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

1/2 hour at the local ST picking lines. All the pics were crappy so I edited one.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

22 canal miles. Beautiful evening!
Mole


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

been a good week, rode every day so far. though the bugs are getting pretty bad, jungle like in the forest.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, out with some riding buds yesterday.

I so doubted my odo on the bike, I tried to check it with my phone gps but the battery saver feature I had on was warning me it may not be accurate. Indeed, it only recorded parts of the ride. 
Felt like 6 miles to the deli where we sometimes get breakfast but it read 8.45. Got in a total of 16.33 and I found a former tracking record of that ride from April 15, 2016 at 16.55 miles so I guess it's accurate.

Egg sandwich with sausage on a croissant. :yesnod: 
We beat the heat as it later on got to 90*


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I am so lucky to live where I do! New Mexico is the 5th largest state with 46rd lowest population density. Our high temps are in the upper 80's with low humidity. We have a real winter too. NM has lots of high mountains over 12,000 feet. We have loads of single track with almost nobody on them. It is pure bliss.

I am riding a bit less than in years past. I get out 4 or 5 days per week while I used to get 6 or 7. At this point in the summer I just have too much work. Being self-employed has its advantages, but it also means everything lands on me: total responsibility.

Most of my rides are in the 20 mile range with a minimum of 2500 vertical. Half of the rides include "do not fall" technical terrain. Almost all of them have serious features at some point. Living in an IMBA Silver-rated riding location (Santa Fe) means we have a bit of everything. I am lucky, in so many ways. I don't take it for granted.

One of the things I don't do enough of is taking photos. Yesterday I took two small breaks to listen to the sound of the birds, the breeze through the trees, and enjoy the spectacular views. I always think I should take a couple of snapshots to share, but I don't. I guess I am just content to ride.

Now get out there and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

12 awesome miles of fire road, cloudy, cool, just a great morning ride. Happy Saturday to all!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Got a 36 mile solo ride with 4800' of elevation, and then a 1.5 mile ride leading the 3-4 year old group at the annual Take a Kid Mountain Biking Day that is put on by our local club.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had a great five mile ride with my twelve year old son today. He was out in front for about the first half. I was very proud of him. At the end, he didn't want to do this super techy section because he had a bad fall there when he was nine or ten. I tried to convince him that he's a much better rider now and he can handle it. No dice. Still a great ride.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Did about 20 miles today. 10 riding to and from the trail and 10 on the trail. In the few times I've ridden these trails, I'd say that the trails in NWI have a lot to offer in terms of challenge and diversity of terrain - from smoothed out hardpack clay to loose sand with abundant tree roots. It's a good time.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Yup awesome sauce. ☝🤘✋👇🤜🤜🤜👣🤝💅💣💨💨💨🎩:-*:-\=_=^_^(^^):O🐔🌲☘🌵🌴🍁


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Double post for some reason


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Great weather up in Alaska this weekend (despite names, this is nowhere near Juneau)

Just a nice little 46 mile epic.

Saw hundreds of salmon, a few porky-pines and a mountain goat.

View attachment 1141578


View attachment 1141579


View attachment 1141580


View attachment 1141581


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes. Hot and humid like a mofo. Went to the beach after so that was nice.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I rode caturday and funday. It was hot and skeeters were ravenous... it was good


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^lol! Sprocket is such a goof, just like me. 

Did some more chunk practice, this time on the big wheel Yelli.









I'm saving that ^ chunky section for next time.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

No weekend ride.. had a good week for me though, a Mon, Weds, Fri, get-out coming up with 35 miles. Didn't get too excited about the 90 degree days either though it's tapering off now for this week.
Nice photos and write up's posted by those getting out.

This week, I got a fence to mend for a day or two worth of distraction.


----------



## BPearlman (Feb 1, 2017)

Not today, but...

Took a trip up to Killington for my first bike park experience. My buddy and I took somewhere around 15 runs down a couple blues on Snowshed and then built up the courage to hit a couple of blacks over on Ramshead. Overall, had an absolute blast. My buddy had more of an XC bike with around 120mm travel, so we decided to change it up mid-day and take the "Off the Top" trail from Snowshed all the way up to K-1 Peak. Took over an hour to climb Bear, Skye and, finally, K-1 but it was well worth the climb. Had an amazing day and only took one hard fall off a jump I probably shouldn't have hit!
:thumbsup:

Pictures are from the very top of K-1 where you can hike up a hundred feet or so past the gondola to the satellite tower lookout.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ what a view!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm very blessed to have a great, challenging trail with a wide variety of surfaces, obstacles, short techy climbs, tight switchbacks, and fast, rough downhills just a couple miles out of the way coming home from work.
Also blessed to have great brakes, so when I lose the rear tire on a tight downhill turn over rocks, roots and pine straw with the bike leaned way over, and lock up the front brake at the last instant, getting shot into a tree that the trail twists around only results in this:







Not bad for smacking a 12" tree with my face:thumbsup:
#treehugger...

Love this trail.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Not today, but did get out yesterday. Was shooting for my biggest climbing day to date (5K ft). Between the hottest day of the year so far, and a few beers at a wedding reception the night before, it didn't quite work out that way...
Ended up with 17.5 miles and about 3300 ft of climbing. Was so gassed, I couldn't even enjoy the last descent...


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

well why wouldn't I


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Of course. I did a 6 mile off road commute, and then went for a 7 mile ride around town with the wife. It was a good day.


----------



## scoutsg (Jan 21, 2017)

Riding in Laguna wilderness... A wet one at that!

https://plus.google.com/101937010348922726286/posts/gVJSzr8uiL4


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sunrise fun this morning


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

Rode Falcon Trail in Colorado Springs,13.4 miles. Fairly easy single track but a few places have steep longish climbs. My legs were not pleased. Downhill sections made up for it.


----------



## boots (Aug 15, 2008)

I got a good fitness ride in this evening. 11 mi, 2500 ft of climbing here in Fremont.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Had planned to do my longest ride on a mtb to date, but cut it short, as work called with an overtime shift. Was A-ok with it, since my shorts were tearing up my bottom for some reason, and I was running out of fluids way ahead of time.
Still got in 30.3. May not have done my longest ride, but hit the fastest average mph, so I'm pretty psyched.

They call this area "the Chimneys", and there is indeed a chimney...


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

sgltrak said:


> Sunrise fun this morning
> 
> View attachment 1141948


Remember the A trail? There were so many more trails on that hogback pre 9/11.


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

A ride into the fresh clean air of L.A. last night


----------



## VagabondExpedition (Apr 7, 2017)

I'll have to get caught up with what "today" is, lol.. but here's one from a few days back. I'm not sure it qualifies as "ride" though. I just call it "bloody hell" now.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

watermonkey said:


> Remember the A trail? There were so many more trails on that hogback pre 9/11.


Yes I do. An OTB endo on the A Trail back in 1986 is what convinced me to buy my first bike helmet.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

xblitzkriegx said:


> Rode Falcon Trail in Colorado Springs,13.4 miles. Fairly easy single track but a few places have steep longish climbs. My legs were not pleased. Downhill sections made up for it.


Have yet to see it or get there. 
A few friends have mentioned a plan but we've let other rides get in the way, Ute Valley, Pulpit Rock and was over to Limbaugh canyon area behind and above Palmer Lake recently. Have you been up there ?


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Had a nice few days to get out after some fencing work on the yard. Got 12 miles in Thursday and 19 Wednesday.

On the way to Monument Valley Park yesterday, we passed the Lucky Dog Kennel. If you are a lucky dog, check out the rooms with a view you'll be enjoying.* 










*Here is a busy looking tree we sat under while enjoying a Clif Bar.
*



























*** Strange but true; Had the opportunity to check the odo on my bike with GPS, total ride was 12.57 miles on both. That's some crazy calibration to be that "on". Retired Doctor friend there is 77 y/o I believe and mashing them pedals but good !!*


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

bachman1961 said:


> *fencing work on the yard.*


Sounds like a good time!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Cornfield said:


> Sounds like a good time!
> 
> View attachment 1142285


Oh, no not that kind of fencing. Mine is the dangerous kind where you get wood splinters in your hand !


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

*Just another day...*

Dale Ball South Trails at the 40 junction, Wednesday, May 31st, 2017









This photo is right after a ball-busting hill climb--super steep and pretty technical. It eases off here for about 100 feet, turns left and gets totally nasty for 3 miles up to the north or around to the east side of Atalaya. This is literally my out-the-back-door-ride. So lucky, so grateful!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

What to do when it is going to be 100F? Ride to the beach 😁 preping for my fund raiser 50miler on Wed.

Anaheim to Huntington Beach 35miles round trip. Other than the homeless camps in Anaheim (about 4 miles of this) its a nice easy ride. Happy Father's Day weekend to you brave dads out there.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

What to do when it's 95° (feels like 105°)? Sit in the AC in front of the computer and order parts! 

Nice ride, Jcd! I'm hoping to be driving out that way to my native Ventura County in a couple three weeks!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> What to do when it's 95° (feels like 105°)? Sit in the AC in front of the computer and order parts!
> 
> Nice ride, Jcd! I'm hoping to be driving out that way to my native Ventura County in a couple three weeks!


That plan B sounds perfect! Enjoy your trip to SoCal!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> That plan B sounds perfect! Enjoy your trip to SoCal!


Just ordered a 30mm rise Renthal FatBar Lite, lol!

I'll hit you up if I go down your way, might see who else I can harass while I'm out there.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

YES!!!! I finally got to ride!! My first post-heart attack ride happened last Thursday (the 8th) and Friday the 9th (my B-day!!!) It was mostly on pavement, but we got to do a mini-bike pack trip to Put In Bay Island. I had about 40lbs of gear on me and my bike. It was my fiance's introduction to bike packing and camping. (Her idea of camping is looking at the woods out of a hotel room window...that's gonna change!! 

These are the only pics b/c both of our phones were too full for more pics. This was after arriving at the state park. I was huffing it due to time off and 89 degree weather. It is not much, but it was a major step in my recovery.








Had the old Trek 26ers out b/c I only had pannier racks and bags for mine. Plus it was mostly pavement riding.

I got to hit the skatepark on the BMX for the first time last night as well...I am definitely feeling that today!

Hope to hit the trails here in town this week


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Just ordered a 30mm rise Renthal FatBar Lite, lol!
> 
> I'll hit you up if I go down your way, might see who else I can harass while I'm out there.


Sounds good, just give me a heads up so I can plan it. ?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> YES!!!! I finally got to ride!! My first post-heart attack ride happened last Thursday (the 8th) and Friday the 9th (my B-day!!!) It was mostly on pavement, but we got to do a mini-bike pack trip to Put In Bay Island. I had about 40lbs of gear on me and my bike. It was my fiance's introduction to bike packing and camping. (Her idea of camping is looking at the woods out of a hotel room window...that's gonna change!!
> 
> These are the only pics b/c both of our phones were too full for more pics. This was after arriving at the state park. I was huffing it due to time off and 89 degree weather. It is not much, but it was a major step in my recovery.
> View attachment 1142520
> ...


Awesome! That is great news, congrats.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Good to see you back on the bike, sXeXBMXer!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> Good to see you back on the bike, sXeXBMXer!


Indeed!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Great news sXeXBMXer and Happy Birthday:band:


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

did ride today

in the spider hood


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Had to be on the trail when the sun was coming up to beat the 110° heat today.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a Caturday evening ride


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> What to do when it is going to be 100F? Ride to the beach 😁 preping for my fund raiser 50miler on Wed.
> 
> Anaheim to Huntington Beach 35miles round trip. Other than the homeless camps in Anaheim (about 4 miles of this) its a nice easy ride. Happy Father's Day weekend to you brave dads out there.


Miss Huntington Beach, used to ride the boardwalk towards Balboa Pier during the week since there were too many walkers during the weekend.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

My Saturday ride totally sucked/was awesome. I need to stop and take some pictures on my rides to give a sense of things.

The ride sucked because I took a few trails that were quite overgrown with brush. You could barely make out the tread three feet in front of you while getting the arms and legs whipped with branches.

The ride was awesome because I hadn't ridden this area for quite a few years and all the new lower trails away from the brushy clearcut up top were stupendously fun. Fast and flowy with lots little features to jump off. Near the bottom though, I it another trail that was super steep with several drops that were covered with all manner of brush, including blackberry vines, to the point that you really couldn't see what was coming up. I ended up walking a fair bit of that one.

The last bit of singletrack was a fall-line descent straight down a rather steep slope. I was wishing that I didn't have a semi-slick on the rear during the descent, but made it fine.

It started to rain during the last half of the ride and the mosquitos came out in force.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Curveball said:


> My Saturday ride totally sucked/was awesome. I need to stop and take some pictures on my rides to give a sense of things.
> 
> The ride sucked because I took a few trails that were quite overgrown with brush. You could barely make out the tread three feet in front of you while getting the arms and legs whipped with branches.
> 
> ...


so basically you checked all of the "challenge boxes" on this ride!! All you would have needed to complete it is a bear encounter!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Indeed!





Cornfield said:


> Good to see you back on the bike, sXeXBMXer!





cyclelicious said:


> Great news sXeXBMXer and Happy Birthday:band:


thanks all!! It has been a long wait, but man what a rush to be back. I am refinding A LOT of muscles that I forgot (or never knewthat) I had

...and Cycleicious, where did you find that pic of my band? Tha tis form the first tour in the '80s


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> thanks all!! It has been a long wait, but man what a rush to be back. I am refinding A LOT of muscles that I forgot (or never knewthat) I had
> 
> ...*and Cycleicious, where did you find that pic of my band? Tha tis form the first tour in the '80s ;*)


From your Friendly Neighbourhood Spiderman a.k.a. Peter Parkour  :thumbsup:


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Had a great ride going yesterday until...









Bam. 9 miles in and a small mistake exiting a berm leaves me with a severely fractured collarbone. No more riding for several months.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ healing vibes Goldfly


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nash04 said:


> Miss Huntington Beach, used to ride the boardwalk towards Balboa Pier during the week since there were too many walkers during the weekend.


Yeah, it was packed yesterday!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Here's a couple of shots from last nights ride in 
Fountain Hills, AZ (organized night ride). 21 mi. with ride temps. around 100 degrees but only 5% humidity so pretty pleasant for those of us who live in the heat.

















Also got 30 mi. of canal riding this morning on one of my single speeds to loosen my legs up after last nights mtn. ride and Friday nights 45 mi. fat-bike ride.
Mole


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Rode 14.3 miles with about 1100 feet of climbing. Very hot, humid, slick everywhere and muddy,too, from Friday's heavy rain. 

Dang, the ride felt like a 20 miler. Soaked completely through all clothing due to working out in the humidity. 

I have had better rides. Well, time to prep for next weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Got one in before the ATX heat got me. New dog loving the creeks. Lots of father/sons out getting their nature/bonding on. Dang to Goldfly. That looks painful.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Hope that heals up quickly, Goldfly!

I actually told my Dr last month that I was afraid of breaking my collarbone. He told me not to worry, they heal up really well. He musta misunderstood my concerns about being off the bike, lol!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Barely managed to sneak one in, otherwise it was looking like going almost a month without mountain biking. 

Two weekends ago I went road biking with my kids, last weekend we were up in the mountains fishing and hiking and I promised my son I would take him fishing Saturday morning (yesterday). After not catching anything, we spent the rest of the day cleaning up the house as my wife was returning from being out of the country for three weeks. Then today, I had to drive my son to a neighboring state for camp. I thought maybe I could ride when I got back but I knew I would be tired and rain was predicted and a lot of rain all week. Then this morning I checked the drive time and it was only 3 hours rather than the 3:40 it had been when I checked earlier and I realized that there was a timezone change so we didn't need to leave quite as early, an hour and 40 minutes? Yep, I can squeeze a ride in! And I did.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> Hope that heals up quickly, Goldfly!
> 
> I actually told my Dr last month that I was afraid of breaking my collarbone. He told me not to worry, they heal up really well. He musta misunderstood my concerns about being off the bike, lol!


Haven't seen a specialist yet but preliminary estimates are that surgery will be needed since it broke so severely and 3-4 months for a full heal. I know it's early and probably an overreaction but I'm thinking of going to something with bigger tires for stability and riding a bit more slowly from now on. Can't even imagine having to go through this kind of thing again.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

GoldFly said:


> Haven't seen a specialist yet but preliminary estimates are that surgery will be needed since it broke so severely and 3-4 months for a full heal. I know it's early and probably an overreaction but I'm thinking of going to something with bigger tires for stability and riding a bit more slowly from now on. Can't even imagine having to go through this kind of thing again.


How did it happen, did you land square on your shoulder?

Bigger tires for safety, hmm, never thought of it that way, but that's a good argument to use against the curmudgeons who think anything bigger than 26X2.3" tires are a crutch, lol!

I certainly feel safer on my new 2.8" Minion! :thumbsup:


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> How did it happen, did you land square on your shoulder?
> 
> Bigger tires for safety, hmm, never thought of it that way, but that's a good argument to use against the curmudgeons who think anything bigger than 26X2.3" tires are a crutch, lol!
> 
> I certainly feel safer on my new 2.8" Minion! :thumbsup:


Yeah... it was at Kingdom Trails in VT. Super fast trail, much faster than I usually ride. Built up a ton of speed coming around a berm and exited it a bit too wide. Front tire went off the trail and washed out, sending me flying forward and landed directly on my left shoulder. I heard a crack and thought it was the bike, but when I got up I felt the bone poking out and figured it probably wasn't supposed to be like that.

Currently the bone is just being held in place by gauze and tape. They tried to pop it back together but didn't end up working.

A couple of my buddies have 29+ bikes so that's what gave me the idea to consider a switch. It'll be quite a while before I pick up a bike again so I certainly have plenty of time to think about it.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ healing vibes Goldfly


I will add in mine as well ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

GoldFly said:


> Yeah... it was at Kingdom Trails in VT. Super fast trail, much faster than I usually ride. Built up a ton of speed coming around a berm and exited it a bit too wide. Front tire went off the trail and washed out, sending me flying forward and landed directly on my left shoulder. I heard a crack and thought it was the bike, but when I got up I felt the bone poking out and figured it probably wasn't supposed to be like that.
> 
> Currently the bone is just being held in place by gauze and tape. They tried to pop it back together but didn't end up working.
> 
> A couple of my buddies have 29+ bikes so that's what gave me the idea to consider a switch. It'll be quite a while before I pick up a bike again so I certainly have plenty of time to think about it.


That must be rough having to sit there with a broken bone! Hang in there and try to keep your mind off of it, there's enough discussion on plus tires here to keep you occupied for weeks!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I rode early today due to triple digit heat expected. I showed another rider around my local trails and he did part of the ride with me before he went home then I finished off the 20 mile loop with plenty of short punchy climbs.

Happy Father's Day to all you Dads!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1043074802


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a really nice ride. It was hot and sticky (a little muddy from the intermittent rain)


----------



## Headn4thehills (May 12, 2017)

Went out for the first time in 12 yrs. It was a comfy 56 degrees when I hit the trail. Good lord 12 yrs hasn't been good to me. I will just have to spend more time on the trainer and the weights. To many years of atvs and sxs' has made me lazy I guess. It felt great to get back out though.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah, I did, it was great. Went to where they ran rd2 of the EWS this year. Been a couple of times before and while everyone raves about it, I just didn't enjoy it for various reasons. But today went out with a mate I've know for years who just started riding, I'e been out sick for the last few months so fitness wasn't there. But had a blast. Great day out. Ye gads I;m slow, but meh funs everywhere. Now I'm keen as to get back (now to work on fitness...and find some skills that have gone to the crapper).


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

sXeXBMXer said:


> YES!!!! I finally got to ride!! My first post-heart attack ride happened last Thursday (the 8th) and Friday the 9th (my B-day!!!) It was mostly on pavement, but we got to do a mini-bike pack trip to Put In Bay Island. I had about 40lbs of gear on me and my bike. It was my fiance's introduction to bike packing and camping. (Her idea of camping is looking at the woods out of a hotel room window...that's gonna change!!
> 
> These are the only pics b/c both of our phones were too full for more pics. This was after arriving at the state park. I was huffing it due to time off and 89 degree weather. It is not much, but it was a major step in my recovery.
> View attachment 1142520
> ...


Wow. That's a big step up on a hot day. 
Glad you are coming back strong. 
Congrats.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

GoldFly said:


> Yeah... it was at Kingdom Trails in VT. Super fast trail, much faster than I usually ride. Built up a ton of speed coming around a berm and exited it a bit too wide. Front tire went off the trail and washed out, sending me flying forward and landed directly on my left shoulder. I heard a crack and thought it was the bike, but when I got up I felt the bone poking out and figured it probably wasn't supposed to be like that.
> 
> Currently the bone is just being held in place by gauze and tape. They tried to pop it back together but didn't end up working.
> 
> A couple of my buddies have 29+ bikes so that's what gave me the idea to consider a switch. It'll be quite a while before I pick up a bike again so I certainly have plenty of time to think about it.


Sorry to hear about the collar bone , Goldfly. I usually spend a weekend every summer at Kingdom Trails. Great, great riding!

What trail did you wipe on? Most crashes come from the Burke mountain side of Kingdom Trails.

Wish you a speedy recovery. Might get up there July 4th.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Headn4thehills said:


> Went out for the first time in 12 yrs. It was a comfy 56 degrees when I hit the trail. Good lord 12 yrs hasn't been good to me. I will just have to spend more time on the trainer and the weights. To many years of atvs and sxs' has made me lazy I guess. It felt great to get back out though.


...spend more time on the BIKE!!!  Screw the trainers and weights.

I had a 20+ year hiatus, so I know what you are saying. "Excusing" myself into 20 years off of the bike was one of the worst decisions I ever made. That will NOT happen again!!

Get some pix up when you can!


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Did a quick 20 km ride today. Managed to improve my Strava record by two seconds on one section. Never thought that I would get this into Strava, but racing against the clock is much more fun than I thought it would be! :thumbsup:


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

ravewoofer said:


> Sorry to hear about the collar bone , Goldfly. I usually spend a weekend every summer at Kingdom Trails. Great, great riding!
> 
> What trail did you wipe on? Most crashes come from the Burke mountain side of Kingdom Trails.
> 
> ...


Can't remember the exact trail name; I think it was something with "Bear" in it. Surgery scheduled for Thursday and I'll have a metal plate in there forever but at least I'll be able to start healing.


----------



## VagabondExpedition (Apr 7, 2017)

OMG, I went OTB on the MTB...






Hey, I'm old(ish), and getting back into bikes pretty much since I was a kid, so you're free to laugh at my very minor otb experience.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

GoldFly said:


> Can't remember the exact trail name; I think it was something with "Bear" in it. Surgery scheduled for Thursday and I'll have a metal plate in there forever but at least I'll be able to start healing.


Hope the surgery goes well and the healing, too.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Didn't have much time today for riding, but managed to get 20 km in (mostly gravel road riding). Lifting up the stem slightly and dropping tire pressures a little bit made a surprisingly big difference, and the bike was much easier to ride on downhills now too. Been riding on the same pressures as I used to when I was over 10 kg / 22 pounds heavier, but getting lighter allowed me to drop them some more. Another benefit :thumbsup:


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

GoldFly said:


> Can't remember the exact trail name; I think it was something with "Bear" in it. Surgery scheduled for Thursday and I'll have a metal plate in there forever but at least I'll be able to start healing.


I see online the trail is Bear Back. It must be a new one as it is not on my map. I know they were adding a bunch of new trails down near Farm junk.

Best of luck with the surgery. Heal up and ride again. It's the only way...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

GoldFly said:


> Can't remember the exact trail name; I think it was something with "Bear" in it. Surgery scheduled for Thursday and I'll have a metal plate in there forever but at least I'll be able to start healing.


I once saw a road racer named Scott Russel break his collar bone during Friday practice for the Daytona 200. He flew out that night to see Dr ting in Ca, flew back the next evening and raced the Daytona 200 Sunday with his freshly plated collar bone.
I'm not saying it was the brightest move in the world, just saying that plated collar bones are pretty tough and you may be able to do more than you think, sooner than you think post surgery. Good luck.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Rode yesterday and the heat was terrible. Going down hill, fallen tree after tight switch back, got stuck on it. Walked around and rode to the car to bring back my saw. Ended cleaning up the trail to prevent orders to crash. It was not a pleasant ride but a least a get out there.

Here is a previous clip of that ride:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did! A quick 50mile beach ride . This was my fund raiser for the Alzheimer's Association ride. Looking forward to hitting some dirt on Saturday though. It was a very cool morning going in, but overcast by the ocean, but that was welcomed.

I've never ridden 50miles.. hoping one day I can do it on a trail  Not as tired as I thought I would be, but it wasn't very demanding other than the distance, and surviving the homeless camps in SNA. :thumbsup:

https://www.strava.com/activities/1047956781


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

yes. 
Summer Solstice. Praise the sun 
I joined Chris for a ride after crossfit, watched the sun set and fired up the rocket 🚀


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep. Early, before the day got hot.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

notso said:


> I once saw a road racer named Scott Russel break his collar bone during Friday practice for the Daytona 200. He flew out that night to see Dr ting in Ca, flew back the next evening and raced the Daytona 200 Sunday with his freshly plated collar bone.
> I'm not saying it was the brightest move in the world, just saying that plated collar bones are pretty tough and you may be able to do more than you think, sooner than you think post surgery. Good luck.


Certainly an encouraging story . The big day is tomorrow, hopefully all goes well. The surgeon said he wants me moving the arm again almost immediately after the surgery so that's good. I imagine overcoming the fear of getting back on the bike will be just as hard as the physical obstacles.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> yes.
> Summer Solstice. Praise the sun
> I joined Chris for a ride after crossfit, watched the sun set and fired up the rocket 🚀


Love summer!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Just a short ride to my wife's work to test out the 27+ wheels I put back on after washing out with the twenty niner wheels last ride. Trails are getting dry and slippery up here in Montana.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

17 miles today. Very humid with 1000 feet of climbing. Tough riding with the humidity until the rain started. The rain cooled me off so I could feel better pounding the trails. 

Saw a Coyote kit and bumped an owl 🦉 off his roost. 

Good ride with another planned for tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol. Got a 22 mile singletrack loop with 3000'+ elevation and got home by 7:20am. Every bump and breath on this morning's ride made the rib I cracked when I crashed Thursday hurt like crazy.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Got in 11.7 miles with 1515 ft of climbing and got to see Osprey Falls from a distance. The last few switchbacks before the trail flattens out are steep and loose, good thing I switched back to 27+ or I would have spun out for sure!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

12miles today, 1000' of climbing, and it was a food drive👍

Really enjoyed the Fullerton Loop, met some cool people, and joined a group that looks like fun. This loop is known as a beginner's ride but had some really fun spots. I had only done a quarter of it when I first started, pleasantly surprised at the entire ride. No pics today😱


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Got in 11.7 miles with 1515 ft of climbing and got to see Osprey Falls from a distance. The last few switchbacks before the trail flattens out are steep and loose, good thing I switched back to 27+ or I would have spun out for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I love the Hightower. At this point I think it would be my dream bike if I had the money.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

GoldFly said:


> Man I love the Hightower. At this point I think it would be my dream bike if I had the money.


I've loved riding it! I got it as soon as it was available and with some gearing changes it has been great for the steep climbs and my weak legs. Definitely a keeper for sure! There is talk of a longer travel version but for me it is the perfect bike just the way it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Started before dawn and was able to get 15 miles in.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

29er4ever said:


> Started before dawn and was able to get 15 miles in.
> View attachment 1143497


Oh that is beautiful!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Oh that is beautiful!


As usual 👍


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes I rode today


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

2 more hours today, bit of a slop/slip fest >.<

But, it's mid winter here & that's what we've got o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, only 5 miles and a thousand ft of climbing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I rode one of my local XC courses today. 20 miles and over 2,300 gain. Rode three days this week and it was HOT out all three. Glad I started fairly early. Have a great week!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1053868680


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

trmn8er said:


> I rode one of my local XC courses today. 20 miles and over 2,300 gain. Rode three days this week and it was HOT out all three. Glad I started fairly early. Have a great week!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1053868680


That is! all over Bonelli ? very cool.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> That is! all over Bonelli  very cool.


Thx JCD46 we need to ride soon...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Trails were too wet due to heavy rain. When the final storm system passed, Chris and I did a 21km run-ride pairing


----------



## TahoeMac (Jun 7, 2017)

Maiden voyage... vista of Squaw Valley


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

With all the rain we had last week, the trails around me were closed so I decided to hit the pavement. I realized a while ago that a couple of the nearby rides I do come close to being connectable, the only "barrier" being a busy road but thinking about it, it would just be a short distance and probably not too bad. It was combining a ride with mostly bike lanes to a greenway. So I set out nine miles later, I was to the greenway.

There are mountain bike trails where it starts and these trails were open, these are kind of my 4th choice for local trails and I hadn't checked them. Anyway, hit the greenway and was at mile 17 when I got to the end. There was a sign I couldn't really make sense of, mentioning a bike route 2.9 miles to the trailhead to be completed by the end of 2016 (sic) and follow the gray signs. So decided to check it out and discovered bike lanes that I don't think had been there the last time I had explored beyond the greenway. Rode out a ways until I hit 20 miles and decided to head back.









Couldn't resist riding a little single track when I went back past the mountain bike trails. It occurred to me later that I had pumped my tires up to 80psi since I thought I was only going to be on the road rather than the 60psi I run when riding single track.









Back to the busy road, sitting in traffic waiting on a red light and spotted a Smoothie King and decided to take a break. 32oz chocolate, banana and peanut butter smoothie, hoped it would sit well for the remaining 12 miles back (it did).









They gave me an appropriate cup.









Got in a tad over 40 miles.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

chazpat said:


> With all the rain we had last week, the trails around me were closed so I decided to hit the pavement. I realized a while ago that a couple of the nearby rides I do come close to being connectable, the only "barrier" being a busy road but thinking about it, it would just be a short distance and probably not too bad. It was combining a ride with mostly bike lanes to a greenway. So I set out nine miles later, I was to the greenway.
> 
> There are mountain bike trails where it starts and these trails were open, these are kind of my 4th choice for local trails and I hadn't checked them. Anyway, hit the greenway and was at mile 17 when I got to the end. There was a sign I couldn't really make sense of, mentioning a bike route 2.9 miles to the trailhead to be completed by the end of 2016 (sic) and follow the gray signs. So decided to check it out and discovered bike lanes that I don't think had been there the last time I had explored beyond the greenway. Rode out a ways until I hit 20 miles and decided to head back.
> 
> ...


Nice adventure.

I'm eyeing the progress on a new connection that should let me commute to work without being in traffic any or at least not very much at all.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Yes. 
Finally got inside the U.S. AFA to see the trails there. Heard about them for a while and just hadn't got around to a plan with others.*

*Here's two of the guys trying to talk the horse into taking our picture;

*









*Here, about a third of the way into the ride;*










*This guy .....
*









*Ended up being a good work out for me with a few solid climbs ... ride total was 13.25*


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Decided to head out of town today to some trails about an hour away we had never ridden. Tough climb in the heat but the fast, flowy narrow single track down more than made up for it! Had a few "aw crap" moments thinking I was going to clip my bars in the really narrow stuff, but ended up all good. Super fun and can't wait to go again. Met some friends after for local beer and pizza, perfect!

Love seeing all the cool pics of where everyone rides. Some beautiful spots!


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Not today, but I did get out yesterday. Super fun 17ish miles about 3100ft climbing and a 5 mile "down hill". Great group. good times...


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

notso said:


> Not today, but I did get out yesterday. Super fun 17ish miles about 3100ft climbing and a 5 mile "down hill". Great group. good times...


Same...went yesterday. I was working from home, made some good progress so I decided to treat myself to a Monday ride on my local trail.

It was "feels like 101" according to weather channel so I decided to just go out and make a nice smooth 8 mile lap, not try to set a PB or anything. It was great.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

41.4 miles, and very motivational as my bike handling and cornering speed continues to steadily improve. Wimped out and skipped my favorite trail toward the end due to leg cramps and the climbing involved to get to it, though. Didn't finish strong, but tons of fun before those painful last 5 or so miles.
Dropped by a LBS afterwards to ride around on another carbon FS bike for a few minutes. Sometimes I try to imagine how much faster it would be pedaling a geared FS bike seated through some of the roots and rocks that I wind my way through now, and how much less tiring than hovering or standing and mashing all the time. The idea of being able to knock out higher mileage at higher speed has a lot of appeal, but even the Santa Cruz bikes that fit me well and have geometries I like(and with the shock set for my weight) all feel like total slugs compared to my Yelli Screamy. I may go rent a Fuel EX or Tallboy 3 Thursday to see if we get along better on the trail, but kind of feel like I'm wasting my time.

Anyway...
Oak Mtn. SP has a lot of bridges, but only one that's covered:








First rattlesnake sighting of the year for me-wish I'd had my camera!


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Took the wife and joined in on a local weekly beginner ride. A buddy let me borrow his belt drive SS. I'm a little surprised at how much I enjoyed the SS at this park. The trails are generally pretty flowy and the climbing is all pretty gentle. If the climbs had been much steeper or longer, I would have struggled.

6.3 miles 700ish ft of climbing.


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Short 10miles today on pavement, warm up for what is looking to be at least 3 days of riding trails. Tomorrow with a buddy, Friday a group ride, and Saturday hitting Marshall Cyn, first time since I fell big time on my little Motobecane. Looking like a great weekend.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Took my kid for a 9 miles spin with a type 2 climb. He did great and went to sleep early...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Not today, but yesterday I did manage to go out for a few hours. Also, managed to break two of my strava records and got in top 10 and top 20 on two segments


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Quickie before the rain this morning. Thursdays are usually my "big" day as far as weekly rides go(and I did have plans for today), but June has not been a good month for them.
Not that I ever go on one, but..local group ride:







Oh, you really think you'll see everyone next week, huh?:skep:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1060317327

Quick 7.4 miles @ Bilonelli. It felt cool leaving the house but the sun was pretty strong.

Notice the greenery is pretty much gone, and looking pretty dry.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

The tree that takes away your DH mojo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Canada Day long weekend = 3 days of riding + fun


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2017)

Sure but you have to ride 1.6 times as many kilometers as we ride miles. In some way, that has to feel like a longer ride, otherwise why would we stick to our outdated system of measurement?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

8mile group ride, super mellow but fun. We'll see what tomorrow brings. 👍👍


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

11 mile, 1600 ft of non tech flowy singletrack above the South Platte. The hotel looked very inviting  









Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

4th straight day of riding. 36.7miles, 2890' of climbing. Also rode w/out a pack for the first time. I was riding with friends, so just a test. The freedom was nice! 

No fone, no pics 😥 Great week though!


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Rode it like I stole it...had a blast.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Was going to get up early and take the road bike out with one of the local groups but just didn't feel like getting out of bed. Took off @ 9:00 am instead and got 36 fat bike miles. Was surprised to see it was 108 when I got home @ 1:00, didn't seem near that hot (guess I've acclimated to summer temps!).
Mole


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

20 miles today of hazy, hot, and huuumid single track. Close to 1400 feet of climbing. Sweat soaked through everything. Muddy, too. 

Great ride though. Taking tomorrow off and planning a 4 hour endurance ride for Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I rode. No rain. It was good.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup ^^

Stoked ;-)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

rode to work and back today.....only a few miles, but was a good shakedown run on my GT


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Jayem said:


> I rode. No rain. It was good.
> 
> View attachment 1144540


How are the mosquitoes there?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> How are the mosquitoes there?


Mosquitoes weren't bad, some wind up top so it was about perfect at the lake and above. Down low on the Seward side flies were bad, but was going downhill for 7 miles so despite being constantly pelted, it wasn't a huge deal. Getting attacked on the climb would have sucked.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Medium big day...6000+ vertical over +/- 30 miles...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a Canada Day ride. Our local trails were too soft so we stayed on pavement. It was a nice way to unwind after a busy fun day.









































Spotted a neighbourhood hooner with sticker blast


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Jayem said:


> Mosquitoes weren't bad, some wind up top so it was about perfect at the lake and above. Down low on the Seward side flies were bad, but was going downhill for 7 miles so despite being constantly pelted, it wasn't a huge deal. Getting attacked on the climb would have sucked.


It's been a very bad season for mosquitoes in our neck of the woods. Too much rain and standing water


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

When I saw Rocket's expression...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ ha! Good one Eric  She would not give it up


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

Was a rugged but beautiful back county adventure in the Gila today!


----------



## SoCalEpicRyder (Apr 26, 2017)

Rode 36 miles to the beach over 6 hours with my 11 year old daughter. My 12 year old daughter made 21 miles of that ride on a $120 Walmart hardtail with a crappy seat. Needless to say her toosh was getting sore so mom bailed her out. I Think she's earned the custom built full carbon xc bike we looked at on the way home. Best ride ever.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1144584











Hi Rocket,
Glad I'm not the only one who doesn't like their picture taken, Nice expression!!
Julius


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

My buddy backed out of our planned ride (sick dog) so I was on my own tonight. Got my old Raleigh XXIX out, put a new chain on her and we got 51.97 mi in. Enjoyed the nice springy steel ride and light weight after putting in so many fat and plus bike miles lately.
Mole


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Went for my very first group ride today. Mountain bikers are chill, felt welcomed right away! Will go again for sure


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

allu said:


> View attachment 1144717
> 
> 
> Went for my very first group ride today. Mountain bikers are chill, felt welcomed right away! Will go again for sure


Great to hear that! I find group rides are where I make my biggest breakthroughs in skills. Nothing like a bit a friendly competition to push you into new territory. Also, I cannot say how helpful it is following someone better than me in terms of seeing what they do and how they take lines.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

20-mile sunrise ride this morning.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Went to Waterville Valley, NH today to ride with a friend. We did 22.25 miles with 2304 feet of climbing. That's 1000 feet more than my rides at home. 
We rode three sets of killer hills, the last being a gravel fire road with a nearly 25% grade. I did have to stop, reconfigure myself and push off to finish that hill. My partner cranked right on up.

Felt really strong  and will do another ride in NH later this summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fun ride today!


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Mogollon said:


> Great to hear that! I find group rides are where I make my biggest breakthroughs in skills. Nothing like a bit a friendly competition to push you into new territory. Also, I cannot say how helpful it is following someone better than me in terms of seeing what they do and how they take lines.


Eh, I found myself picking awful lines because I was paying too much attention to other rides rather than the trails lol. But I can see how you'd improve by riding with others better than you. Will try it again for sure, hopefully I can focus on the trails next time


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did, Happy 4th of July! Ended up going to my closest trail, which is short but has some good climbs.

7.1miles - 1300' of elevation, and super hot! Even @ 08:00. They did clean the trail, as it was over grown.

Some cell pics 👍 last pic is a casualty on the trail...his eyes were open. 😱


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Is that mouse playing 'possum'?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Is that mouse playing 'possum'?


Not sure, but it was kinda freaky, he was looking at me. 😁


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Passed 8 guys in the first climb and got many compliments on the way up and at the top I got threatened to be sued by some knuckle head hiker for passing too close. ??? Any way it was a blast.










https://www.strava.com/activities/1067591062/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1499193346

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

Completed a savage 22 mile ride in the Gila this morning before the temperature picked up significantly.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Everybody's celebrating the 4th, and all I've gotten to do so far is work out.
First the legs...







Then the shoulders


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Escaped the heat and the crowds to ride some brand new trail and ride by some really old homesteads. Second ride in a row above 8500'.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Looks like some great Independence Day riding! You guys rock


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

What was I saying about the weather?







Crap. They weren't the only ones who got rained out(that's 4 weeks in a row for their Thursday ride).
Didn't get my grass cut, either. Freaking rain is killing me.
Should probably stop looking at mountain bikes I don't even want, and start shopping creek boats...

Passionately fidgeting. 
It's sad when you move stuff around so you can ride little figure 8s in your basement!


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Yes I did! Only had time for 40 minutes or so but I made the most of it. Didn't realize I was bleeding till I got home
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Put a band-aid on it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Slugs on the trail.









T.G.I.F!!!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 1144662
> 
> 
> My buddy backed out of our planned ride (sick dog) so I was on my own tonight. Got my old Raleigh XXIX out, put a new chain on her and we got 51.97 mi in. Enjoyed the nice springy steel ride and light weight after putting in so many fat and plus bike miles lately.
> Mole


First time on the bike since above ride. Don't know what I did but it felt like I had blisters under the balls of my feet after that ride. Stayed off them of the next two days and luckily found a podiatrist on my insurance plan that would see me as a new patient on the 5th. Doctor was doughtful of the blistering and just said to ease back into normal patterns so 23 easy canal miles. Still some discomfort but felt great to ride again.
Mole


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

More humidity now means no more cool mornings. It was 97° at 4:30 am. More humidity also means more clouds, which means more interesting sunrises.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It was a nice evening for a ride


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sure did ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a ride after a run. Rendez-vous with my hubby (he was doing trail work and tested his ht on the jumps)


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm bummed, too hot to ride even in the morning. Only 7.9miles this whole week.😪


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

And I just posted this morning on the tubes or tubeless thread that I still run tubes and hadn't had a flat in years (ok, I've managed to have I think four flats on the road somehow) and this happened:









No big deal I think. Ended up being a big deal:

Remove wheel
Break tire off rim, remove old tube
Feel around inside of tire, feels ok
Get out spare tube
inflate slightly with pump, install onto wheel
replace wheel
pump and pump and pump and flat
I've always found these little pumps kind of flaky, is it working?
Try pump on removed tube, doesn't seem to be working
Get out CO2
Inflate tire
Tire inflates then immediately goes flat
Ok, I'll patch the original
Got the pump working and found the hole
Dig through Camelbak, find a 700c tube from when I rode my CX on singletrack a couple of months ago but&#8230; no patch kit
Remember riding my CX on the road a week ago and probably let the patch kit in the saddle bag.
Despite having two multitools, two mini pumps and two sets of levers, for some reason I don't have two patch kits (I probably do somewhere) :madman:
Ok, lots of riders, many had offered help, guess I'm going to have to accept it
Guy rides by fast, "need help?" 
"Yes, got a patch kit?"
Apparently it was just a token offer as he didn't stop
Kid comes by, asks if I need help, I say the same thing
He stops, turns around and comes back
By then his dad shows up
No patch kit but kid asks if it is a 26, it is but a 29 will work
He gives me a spare tube
Thanks guys, really appreciate it
They leave
I unwind the tube, huh? Presta valve?
Fortunately, it fits through my rim.
Start spreading the tube out and it is small!
Read on side of tube 24x2.0
Pretty sure the kid was on a 29er; must have had a 24 previously and never swapped out the spare tube
Oh well, that will probably work better than a 29 would
Fumble around converting pump to presta.
Got it converted, tire pumped up and roll out.

So I'd say about 75% of passing riders offered help, along with one trail runner.
One guy passed going the wrong way; he'd lost his saddle bag with his car keys inside. I'll take the flat over that.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Oops, meant Schrader valve in the above, &^%$# editor is doing the "let's just erase your whole post" bit when I try to edit.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally! Pre work ride this morning with a new rider I met on a group ride. She did very well. 8miles, and at 730 it was already too hot!

Let's hope it cools off a bit!


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Not today, but I did get out on Saturday and Sunday.

Saturday 22ish miles with 3K climbing. Ride ended with a 7 mile descent. FUN.

Sunday morning got out with a buddy who is still quite new to MTB. Challenging riding for him. Good recovery ride for me. 6 miles 650ft climbing at a nice easy pace. Good times!!


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Did a nice 7 mile road ride at the cabin this morning and got a chance to do a group ride tonight. 7 miles of trails at an easy pace. Still new at this and working on my fitness. My legs are trashed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> And I just posted this morning on the tubes or tubeless thread that I still run tubes and hadn't had a flat in years (ok, I've managed to have I think four flats on the road somehow) and this happened:


I was scared to read this last night, I thought something horrible happened the post was so long. Glad you got it fixed finally.

Get tubes with removable valve cores and put some sealant in them if you're not going to go tubeless.

I laugh at goatheads now, lol!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> I was scared to read this last night, I thought something horrible happened the post was so long. Glad you got it fixed finally.
> 
> Get tubes with removable valve cores and put some sealant in them if you're not going to go tubeless.
> 
> I laugh at goatheads now, lol!


I'm not sure what happened, we don't have goatheads around here and I was running 30psi like I usually do (sometimes a bit lower). The valve ripped on the second one, it was a pretty old tube, one of those ones with the really long valve stem. Not sure why they made mtb tubes with those. Anyway, the 24 tube was flat when I got home, may have pinch flatted it since I used a hand pump and it is a pretty rooty trail, but I'll definitely take a good look at the tire.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Not today, but yesterday went for my second ever group ride! There were more racers this time and holy smokes some of them were fast. I have a lot of learning to do for sure, they just seemed to glide over all the technical sections whereas I'm just crashing into every rock and root lol


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Avoiding the heat this morning. Still recovering from a cracked rib, but had to get back out there.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> I'm not sure what happened, we don't have goatheads around here and I was running 30psi like I usually do (sometimes a bit lower). The valve ripped on the second one, it was a pretty old tube, one of those ones with the really long valve stem. Not sure why they made mtb tubes with those. Anyway, the 24 tube was flat when I got home, may have pinch flatted it since I used a hand pump and it is a pretty rooty trail, but I'll definitely take a good look at the tire.


I read the part where you were feeling around the inside of the tire and thought maybe you missed something, which isn't hard to do, and is where sealant in tubes pretty much covers you in that case. A valve stem failure is a different problem that sealant won't fix unless it's a small hole.

I just like the idea of the added protection of 2oz in each tube. I'm going to put in fresh tubes with new sealant in the bike I'm taking out west. I'll even carry prefilled spare tubes in my pack.


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> It was a nice evening for a ride
> 
> View attachment 1145633


You have no idea how envious I am of that bunnyhop. I really need to practice...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Rode somewhere new to me today. Would have stayed longer, but have a lot to do at home after working some OT shifts(my "weekend" starts when I get off work Tuesday morning).
Tannehill State Park's trail were not all fast, smooth and flowy like I'd been told. Some loose, steep, rocky, rooty, tight, twisty, techy stuff, too. Major fun. 
Kinda hard to figure out where you are sometimes, but I think I'll do better next time...















And, of course, I forget to start the stupid app until after I'd done the one black diamond section, which I started with, and looped around:madman: 
Wasn't bad, but got my juices flowing right off the bat!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^Wheelie nice! :thumbsup:

I got tired of waiting for cabinets to be delivered for an install and went riding! Twas only 98° when I left, but got hot mid ride so I turned around and went back to AC.


----------



## friedhouse (Sep 13, 2012)

*Desert ride.*

My ride last weekend in Las Vegas. Brought the drone out and captured some fun shots.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Enjoyable!


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

97 degrees today and did 10 miles on a couple blue trails. Good second day out on the new ride










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

Tipperary flume loop in Winter Park. Humid by Colorado standards, but cloud cover saved the day. Stunning ride.









Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I have been avoiding the State Forest because of last year. I was out of shape from not riding in the winter, I had to stop so often that it would have been quicker to walk. I have a trail at my house that is mostly steep inclines, I can do a mile and a half in ten minutes, the last time I went to Nassahegan it took me an hour to do a three quarter of a mile ride. Decided it was time-did a six and half mile ride, which is actually a pretty big ride, even for some of the other people that I have ridden with in this area. My huge surprise was, although I took several breaks, it was by choice, not because I was forced to stop from burning legs, out of breath and rapid heart beat(usually in that order LOL). I still have a problem with longevity, seems like after a couple of hours I run out of gas. I actually packed a sandwich, brought twice as much water, but the third hour was still tough.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

5 hour delay from not being able to get my hip/pelvis/whatever into place, then 2 more hours talking to a high school friend I haven't seen in >30yrs put me a "little" behind, and on our ~5 mile local loop trail instead of my original destination. 3 1/2 laps of that and I'd had enough of the heat and mosquitoes, anyway. 
Oh, and some doofus removed a small tree about 4" in diameter that was out in the trail, but cut it off 5-6" above the ground. Had no idea what happened when I hit it, but wish there was video of me flying through the air yelling "but whyyyyy???"(splat!).
Couple of downed trees blocking the trails, too, so I'll be back out there after work in the morning with my saw...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

More exploration today at a cooler elevation.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Shake down ride before work. 8miles, she rides awesome! Waiting on a few goodies including pedals.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep. 18.25 miles with 1400 feet of climbing. Weather was cool, cloudy and humid. All in a not bad and a great ride. 

Will be out tomorrow, pushing for 20 miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Snow fall a couple of days ago has left everything saturated i.e. Saturday Football was cancelled! So a mate & I did a road/dirt road 34km loop. Temps were still near freezing & my toes suffered. Still a great day out.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

13.9 real shake down for the Niner..took a small spill as I was getting into the gravel rail trail..no blood, no faul.

BTW Pedals matter! They should arrive today.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Small to medium rides everyday for the past 4 days (12-25 miles) in preparation of a couple of day solo adventure in Crested Butte! I am always super happy to ride up there. I will get in 2 1/2 days of riding on my to Denver for a work trip. My plan is to arrive Monday afternoon for a Lupine 1 & 2 loop, then Tuesday will be Deer Creek loop counter clockwise, followed up by Wednesday a nice high altitude 401 Loop Should be fun! The flowers will be in full pop! (I will post photos!)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an evening ride. The skeeters remain fierce


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Yup, the local bike park opened this weekend and i finally got to ride the dh bike i bought months ago (other than up and down the driveway). Been waiting months to do some runs on it, and have to say I am pretty happy with it, felt really good, nice and solid and handled well. Bought a seasons pass and cant wait to go again already! Now relaxing with a nice pale ale craft beer from Fernie and bbqing some dinner. Its been a good day


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yep, rode today, got to a few passes.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Today was the last full day here on vacation in the pnw. Hit up galibrath up by Bellingham, was definitely as advertised. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

8.3 miles this morning, weird to have humidity in SoCal.

Great ride though! 40miles for the week. 👍


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Did a ride yesterday on the east side of the Cascades with my cousin. 13 miles and 3,500' of bouldery and steep climbing - mostly HAB.

The wildflowers were in full bloom with a riot of colors in the meadows. Yellow aster, purple lupine, white flox, red Indian paintbrush, white yarrow. My wildflower pictures didn't turn out so well though.

The views of the Stuart Range at the top of the pass were magnificent. A nice cool breeze and no bugs made it near perfect.

































The descent was extremely rocky and pretty well beat the hell out of me. The rock gardens probably would have been a lot easier with a 29er bike since I was sticking my front wheel quite a bit.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

19.5 miles of nice New England single track with 1200 feet of climbing.

Really a nice summer ride. Not a soul was on the trails. This morning the trails were my oyster. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Put that on a cracker!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No ride today. It rained intermittently all day. I ran 20km and got wet


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes, wooden ladders and lots of roots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Sunday a nice big one--32 miles with 5200 vert. Today, Crested Butte, here I come! Woohoo! My favorite place to ride; I just hope the thunderstorms hold off for a couple of days. It is a little scary (to say the least) to race lightening!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

15 miles in Siouxon Creek area


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

The past few days have been incredible!

High mountain trails in Colorado:









Riding in the foot hills of Wyoming while summer storms flow off of the mountains:









High mountain meadows allow for astonishing views!


----------



## VagabondExpedition (Apr 7, 2017)

A quick ride around the Strathcona Science Park in Edmonton Alberta.
Blue rated trails, but I'd consider it more of a green myself - but then, I was going slow to avoid breaking anything (such as my collar bone).


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

High above Jackson Hole...


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Westside Road in Mt. Rainier National Park:








Skookum Flats


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Absolutely I did...DH laps, trail riding, etc. Probably did 30 miles over the past 2 days. Fantastic!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did a pre-work road ride this morning 8.3miles - first ride on the new bike, trying to dial it in, and get a feel for it.

Fits perfect, and I guess one thing is hearing about "steel", and another one is riding it.
What a difference from my Kona! Its hard to explain, just smooth as butter. :thumbsup: 

Getting used to the 1x11 - Interesting shifting with SRAM with double tap thing, it will take some getting used to. Brakes are ok so far, I need a longer ride to test those better.

Very happy with the tires it came with (Teravail Cannonball) 38's. Didn't hit my rail trails to test the dirt, but seem great on pavement.

Is it newbie infatuation? or steel is real is for real?  

Happy Wednesday all.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Is it newbie infatuation? or steel is real is for real?
> 
> Happy Wednesday all.


I have not heard anything about steel recently(I take it this is something new), but my '82 Motobecane steel bike with a special made Vitus 555 frame is lighter than my A1 Aluminum Specialized Sirrus road bike.

I did a real short sweet 20 minute mile today on one of the level parks that I ride in. I tried my GPS on the elevation setting, if it is correct which I doubt, I did two short burst leg burners of fifty feet and then a slow 20 foot climb to finish, so 120 feet? Not sure if you go by the height you attained, or the total climbing. If I go by the total height that I attained, I would have to say I went zero for altitude-my car was still at 520 feet when I returned.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

29er4ever said:


> Westside Road in Mt. Rainier National Park:
> View attachment 1147241
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pictures!

Welcome to Washington.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Dutch Valley, NB*

My favorite after work ride, great spot to unwind after a long day


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> Westside Road in Mt. Rainier National Park:
> View attachment 1147241
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...postcard right there! Pnw is certainly beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

First time on the JRT's (even ten years ago when I rode I never did these for some reason??).





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Where is that?


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

James river trail system downtown Richmond, va


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Taking a break from the land of cactus to ride in blackberry briars and stinging nettles.
Carbon River Trail, Mt. Rainier National Park








Toy Trail, Sawyer Lake


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

29er4ever said:


> Taking a break from the land of cactus to ride in blackberry briars and stinging nettles.
> Carbon River Trail, Mt. Rainier National Park
> View attachment 1147373
> 
> ...


Be sure to hit the Ranger Creek/Palisades trails on Hwy. 410 north of Mt. Rainier. You'll love it.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

My last ride at Paradise Hill Conservation Area in Everett Washington. It was my first experience in the pacific North West, lots of roots, some wooden ladders and lots of wild berries.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Stub Stewart Stake Park, Buxton, OR


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

And today's PNW postcard ride was at Timothy Lake near Mt. Hood.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

*108 miles in Crested Butte*

Amazing, just amazing! Words don't do it justice....









More photos to come...


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Burlington Bridges Cycling Training 
Distance 13.39 mi 
Time 1:26:29 
Speed (mph) 9.3 
Elev Gain 236 ft

My goodness. 236 elevation gain in 14 miles on the stupid flat level rails to trails? No wonder that I find bike riding so grueling. Cannot wait to go out on one of my 'hike a bike' routes.

(today)
Distance 11.82 Time 1:55:51 Speed (mph) 6.1 Elev Gain 643 ft


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

15miles
1400' of climbing

Got the MMD a real ride, with some dirt included, might venture into a trail ride on it tomorrow.

Love this bike!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

18.4 miles single track with 1400 feet of climbing. Saw a small herd of White tails including a real nice buck with a huge rack in velvet. 

Bumped into an equestrian, too. 

Great ride today. Felt fast and strong all throughout the ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

4.2 miles today. Doesn't sound like much but it's my first real ride since breaking my collarbone (4 weeks post-op). Felt alright but still have more progress to be made before I'm comfortable riding normally.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an evening ride. Couldn't stop for long on the trails because the mosquitoes would have carried us away  It was a fun ride


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Some of y'all are making me jealous with your gorgeous scenery! 
Very unusual for me to ride on Saturday, but after making my 1x1 a 1x10 yesterday, I put in 9.whatever miles doing 2 laps of my local loop trail to get acquainted.
And a couple miles on the hybrid around the neighborhood, screwing with the saddle position.


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

Yep. Work sent me to Vail, poor me.....so I took my yeti along and did some lift served riding.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Spanked out a 20 miler this morning. Absolutely gorgeous weather today. Sunny, breezy and no humidity.

Bumped a red tail hawk off the roost with a fresh mouse in its talons. Way cool .

Just chowed down and am planning the afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

No time to hit the trail today, so I did some exploring and found some gals that Really! Appreciated my Cowbell  13.8miles 1000' of climbing. Sweet Sunday Mooorning.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

Gambled and lost with the weather today and the rain got heavier instead of easing off; cut my ride short at 3 1/2 hours instead of the usual 5 - 6 hours. I should be achy and drained right now, but instead feel like I've just about warmed up. Didn't get to do much skills practising either as stuff was helluva slippy and I couldn't see too well with wet glasses. The tipping point where I decided to head for home was when I started having to spit out the cocktail of SPF 30 sunblock (ever the optimist), insect repellent, mud and sweat that made up the face runoff that tasted _exactly_ of its constituent ingredients. Still, I didn't crash and get hurt, and a bad ride is way better than no ride. No regrets; some residual moistness.


----------



## GTM (Jun 29, 2017)

Just got back from about a 30km ride on a new (to me)10~ ish km loop. Its hardpack fine gravel that gets a little rutty and sandy in some parts, plus some walkway type stuff where you can get some decent speed going in the open sections if people aren't around. I had a few moments where I almost plowed someone or they almost plowed into me. One little girl was in lala land on a bridge and I was over as far as I could go, I began clipping the railing actually and twisted my stem! Stopped to fix that and pump up my tire pressure. I did the loop twice and rode to and from home so approx 30k. Pretty proud of myself, I made it up a big long sandy hill the first time around. I stopped twice during each loop to breathe and refuel a little.. I got such a bad cramp I couldnt breathe at all at one point and had to stop.

Anyway, pretty proud how well I did with myself, considering not even a month ago I was dying going around the block :thumbsup:


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Pic from this weekend's race - Making that suspension work!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode Saturday & Sunday, out of town... A state of emergency was declared in my home town i.e. flooding.

My local trails are going to be toast for a few weeks o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Drove out to some trails a bit further from home (40 minutes) to hit some new trails I hadn't ridden. Got a reminder that technical riding is like playing the piano, just because you have mastered a difficult piece doesn't mean you're a good sight reader. There were a few sections where I felt like a real beginner. Mostly a lack of confidence and/or giving up too much momentum coming into the unknown, most of it was probably not any more difficult than what I ride all the time. I did stop and scout a few sections before hitting them.









At one point on this trail, I smelled burning incense and heard voices behind me, but when I turned and looked, no one was there. You're probably thinking wild flowers but this had that warmth in the nostrils when you breathed it in. Ok, the voices were just a couple of mountain bikers I couldn't see through the woods until I stopped to eat a ClifBar.

Got in 14 miles and was completely drenched in sweat by the time I got back to the car.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Rode the Hybrid for 40 miles on the paved Olympic Discovery trail. It ain't all flat as there's some short L ' Alpe d'Huez climbs. 3 hours of burning calories and clearing my head.
ODT East Central


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a funday run-ride pairing. Chris did morning trail maintenance and then joined me. I did a 22km run


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Starting to like this mountain bike thing! Did 7 miles after work on the Midland city forest mountain bike trails. All I had time for. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

28 miles of near-hellish conditions on 2600 feet climbing kicked my ass, but I did it!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*N**

Rode the lifts at Northstar for the first time in 10yrs, good time had by all.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Having a pre-crash snack. 
Out of the running for a bit, but I don't think anything's broken.
Incidentally, Orange Seal seals right up around pine straw and other crap between the bead and rim


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Speedy recovery OwenM


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I'm riding a Hightower LT and it's an amazing bike but I just want the rear DPX2 shock faster. I sent an email to my contact at Santa Cruz and I was shuffled to Fox quickly.

I went over there, we talked, they gave me a new rear shock and we tested and played afternoon. It was a good day.








Work meeting.








rear shock swap








4 descents of awesome with Mark








Nick from Praxis came out.








I don't know who she is but she said she just moved to the area from LA.








75 degrees with a nice ocean wind so cooler than the last couple weeks.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Vacation ride in Panama City Beach, FL, their conservation park. Heavy rains two days straight, most of the trail way is underwater.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

skt4271 said:


> Vacation ride in Panama City Beach, FL, their conservation park. Heavy rains two days straight, most of the trail way is underwater.


I'd love to hear more about your HTLT


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

6foot4 said:


> I'd love to hear more about your HTLT


Got it about a year ago me, completely stock R kit. Now it's a whole new beast.

I installed 1x xtr RD + xtr shifter, enve fork & evne rsr bar, put crest wheels matched with maxxis ardents tubeless, Chinese carbon seat post, wolf tooth 34 oval ring, RF crank, xtr BB.

Stiff more stiff I'd like to do, but it's a slow process.

I love everything about this bike, rides fast, climbs better than my legs can handle, tracks awesome.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Just came back from riding Carvins Cove and geez! do they have some hills, stayed on Blue trails only since I was alone and did around 12 miles which is pretty good for this old fart not used to major hills, one trail was black and didn't realized it until I noticed that it was just going up and up and basically around a 60 degree climb, was huffing and puffing to the point where I needed to turn around and perform a brake check going back downhill. Trails are well kept up except for the Arrowhead but still ride able....slowly. Need to back one of those days,


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

It looks like I'm leading a weekly morning squadron 14 mile MTB workout ride. Today was the 3rd week in row. As all my guys are usually flying, but so far I've had one taker who talked me into putting them on and who's ridden all 3 with a few sparking interest. He's about 25, rides and runs, and was finally able to keep up on todays ride and after said he was worked out when we got back. I felt proud. I'm 55!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

had a chilling ride to the bench by the humber river. weird mushroom eating slugs... back at the ranch.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Speedy recovery OwenM


Thanks! Thought my hand might have been broken. Arnica and ice worked wonders with the bruising and swelling, so now I've just got a stiff thumb and can't take pressure on my hand. Think I'll be back riding on Monday, but we don't really have any gentle trails, so may have to stick with pavement for a few days:yawn:


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Not today, but yesterday I did ride a quick 25 km loop. Just started riding these trails recently, so there's a lot of new strava times to compete against. Also, selfie time:









On a side note, luckily I didn't have that mysli bar I had in my pack on the ride but only after it. Despite saying "may contain traces of nuts", it conveniently also had roasted peanut in it. I just read the "may contain traces of nuts" and thought all was good. Ended up wasting my evening to a hospital trip to get things sorted out. My god if this had happened on the trails, would have been a mess to get back home. Isn't this kind of like saying "may contain traces of milk" at the back of a milk chocolate bar?


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

My wife has been in Montreal all week so I have not been on my bike at all. 2 young kids and puppy, there is no way I could leave the house. I am starting my summer holidays today at 3pm, my new ODI grips came in 2 nights ago so I'm looking forward to trying them out and getting back on the bike. I'll most likely do hydro service trails near me over the weekend. last time I did, I almost got attacked by a wild turkey and had eagles flying everywhere. TBH the turkey scared me the most, they are big and not very nice.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Got a quick 7 mile ride in after work. Starting really like this mountain bike thing. It is highly addictive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

HuskyDoo said:


> Got a quick 7 mile ride in after work. *Starting really like this mountain bike thing.* _*It is highly addictive! *_


Rest easy, there are groups for this.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> Rest easy, there are groups for this.


yeah, all of us on mtbr.com!


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Got a quick 4mi ride in before I started getting rained on. Luckily it'll be dry for the 50-60mi roadie ride I'll hopefully be getting in tomorrow.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Rest easy, there are groups for this.


I don't need a 12 step program! (......Bikes) I don't have a problem (mmm.....singletrack). I can stop (ahhh......full suspension) anytime I want!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Quickie 9 miler, busy AF at work, first ride of the week.

I feel good!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Mixed 27km ride and currently my favourite loop. Little bit of bitumen to get to the dirt from home, then some rough access road doubletrack then onto some tight woods singletrack, some more dirt access road climbing and onto a great section of tight roller coaster singletrack.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

The last 2 days have featured a post-work ride. One was a beautiful singletrack flow loop of 10 miles and the other was just a 21 mile spin on some forest service gravel...feeling great and can't wait to go really hard on Sunday.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Today was... interesting.

I was feeling a bit under the weather yesterday but it rained in the morning, so I figured I'd wait until today to hit some trail. I was super excited to go. I have my bikes really dialed in now after messing with them the past couple weeks and everything feels great.

Got about 1 mile into my ride today and I was feeling awful. Huffing and puffing, felt like I had no energy, etc... I looped back to the car, very, very slowly due to some climbing and decided to eat an apple and hydrate a bit. I rested for about 5 minutes and decided to give it another go. The next hour of riding was fantastic. I felt strong, alive, motivated to push hard. Like I always want to feel when I ride. All I ate was an apple and I usually don't like to eat right before I ride because it will sometimes make me sick. The apple didn't bother me at all and must have given my blood sugar the boost it needed. I think I'll be carrying an apple with me on all my rides from now on


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ I can't eat either, I always end up with abdominal pain. Sounds like the apple worked.

15mi. this morning, overslept so I had to settle for my horse trails, but managed 1400' of climbing, I still need to reach the top though. Great workout ride.



Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

37 mile gravel Snoqualmie rail to trail west to east on the MTB. All uphill until the tunnel, all downhill on the way back! I couldn't go thru the tunnel as I left my lights in the van. Next time.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sunset spin in the hood. Another fantastic day


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

magical moment in stabby town









https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2017/07/29/arrest-made-after-deadly-stabbing-in-bolton.html


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Using my annual national park pass before it expires, I did short hikes in Bryce, Cedar Breaks, and Zion all in one day.

The next day, after hiking Angels Landing I rented a bike in Zion. You can only ride on the road, but fortunately the canyon road only has the park shuttle traffic.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

29er4ever said:


> Using my annual national park pass before it expires, I did short hikes in Bryce, Cedar Breaks, and Zion all in one day.
> 
> The next day, after hiking Angels Landing I rented a bike in Zion. You can only ride on the road, but fortunately the canyon road only has the park shuttle traffic.


Wow, nice!

I would definitely be renewing that annual pass!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Nothing exciting about yesterdays ride other than 50 mi. Pattern afternoon/evening monsoon storms forced me to ride when the sun was shining. 100 degrees/50% humidity out of my comfort range (humidity) to Mtn. bike but cross town canal ride was sweaty but fine. Actually I'm retracting my "nothing exciting about yesterdays ride" comment as a new saddle was a highlight. Surprising because it was the first ride on it (saddles are usually more comfortable after a few break-in miles) and because the new WTB SL8 is not too different from the stock Volt. 50 comfortable miles on the first ride is a very good sign!
Mole


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

29er4ever said:


> Using my annual national park pass before it expires, I did short hikes in Bryce, Cedar Breaks, and Zion all in one day.


YOU...are a shameless tease. Think I'll be at Bryce for a day, and Zion for a week(Trans-Zion, Narrows, Subway, and maybe a 2-nighter of the Barracks) right after tourist season. Cedar Breaks has eluded me 4x now. Road snowed under on 3 early spring trips, and I think it was blocked by a landslide on the one fall trip I tried to schedule it in. May try again this year...
Always love your pics.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Did 20 mixed miles of DH Park Laps, cross-country rollers, and some climbing in SW Montana. 

Great day!


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

I didn't have the same results with the apple today...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We rode today after my run and after Chris spent a few hours on trail maintenance.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

yes. I finally got to do a real ride. My first since the heart attack I have done some local-yokel trails in the city park, and have been to the skatepark, but this was my first real test of the ticker. And I definitely need to get out more!! It was slow going, but also was very much like riding up and down stairs.

warm up trail next to the longer one








different shots of Krampus happy in the woods again



























can't wait for the fall to come as well.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ Glad to hear you're back riding the trails, sXe.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^ Ditto!

Hey, I rode today! Prolly only did about 4 miles, but I was on the gas 90% of the ride, only stopped once to pee. 

Not bad since I thought my recent lack of cycling would be an issue.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

x3 for the return sxe.

No ride today, I think my body and mind were too tired, long week. The good news is, starting Friday, I'm on vacation for 10days!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

X4 for SXE's return. Just take it slow and don't overdo it. 

I rode today. Took an easy concrete boardwalk ride along a river. About 6 miles of easy cruising.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> I did a pre-work road ride this morning 8.3miles - first ride on the new bike, trying to dial it in, and get a feel for it.
> 
> Fits perfect, and I guess one thing is hearing about "steel", and another one is riding it.
> What a difference from my Kona! Its hard to explain, just smooth as butter. :thumbsup:
> ...


I was on a h/t Kona 3x8 til mid March (from summer of 2003) now on to the steel 1x11. Better fork and plus tires make it hard to quantify just the frame but I went new bike with steel as the key consideration. 
I really had no love of Al for a frame. I think it's hitting a sweet spot per cost, ease of production and made a lot of strides in sales volume for decades.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yes. I finally got to do a real ride. My first since the heart attack I have done some local-yokel trails in the city park, and have been to the skatepark, but this was my first real test of the ticker. And I definitely need to get out more!! It was slow going, but also was very much like riding up and down stairs.
> 
> warm up trail next to the longer one
> View attachment 1149468
> ...


:thumbsup:

Good report, Nice pics.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Way to go sXeXBMXer! I am glad to hear you are back in the saddle


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

thanks for the kudos all!! 

Can't wait to continue the progress, This trail has been a goal of mine for a couple of years, and to most of you it would be a walk in the park, but it is the next step in my recovery! I never had the strength to do it before, but I am making the moves towards a more healthy existence! Plus reading and seeing all of your posts for the past 3 months have been super motuvational..."keeping the Drive Alive" for sure


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yes. I finally got to do a real ride. My first since the heart attack I have done some local-yokel trails in the city park, and have been to the skatepark, but this was my first real test of the ticker. And I definitely need to get out more!! It was slow going, but also was very much like riding up and down stairs.


Congratulations!

A milestone to mark a new beginning and the opportunity to appreciate and honor what has been gifted to you.

Embrace the change and prepare for another round of life. Make wise decisions.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Didn't ride today, but did ride on Saturday:


----------



## O5-KR (May 15, 2012)

Awesome !


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Great job on the video and nice riding. I liked the commentary you put in. I would have had to stop more to take in the scenery but I guess you've been there before.

Also proud of myself for recognizing that was Iron Maiden with the old singer.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Hand's almost fully recovered, but my crash last week apparently made my chronic pelvic injury raise its ugly head. Got my spine and pelvis/sacrum/whatever pounded into place by my chiropractor yesterday, after not being able to put much weight on my left leg all weekend. The knotted up muscles in my legs and glutes got enough relief that I decided to ride today, after all, albeit with a very late start(didn't plan to, or take my bike to work with me last night).
Whether from that, or not being used to spinning low gears or pushing taller ones, I had cramps and spasms in my quads the second half of my ride, but not enough to keep me from wanting to do more.

I really enjoy riding SS, but am loving having high gears! I was afraid I'd be washing out all over the place, but my tires hooked up better the faster I went. Fastest single mile I've ever recorded on twisty singletrack, and it was exhilarating!:thumbsup:


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Short ride today, getting back on track after the broken collarbone. Felt good except for the discomfort of having the plate and screws in there. Really hope it gets better because I'm not looking forward to dealing with it for the rest of my life.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*I understand broken collar bones*


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah it's been no fun. Wish I could've gotten away without having surgery, but it was a pretty severe fracture and had to be repaired and fixed in place with the plate and 8 screws.

Surgeon said because of my build there's a good chance I'll have permanent discomfort from the plate unless I decide to have another surgery to have it taken out in a year.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

chazpat said:


> Great job on the video and nice riding. I liked the commentary you put in. I would have had to stop more to take in the scenery but I guess you've been there before.
> 
> Also proud of myself for recognizing that was Iron Maiden with the old singer.


I got more pics on the way up, but I don't want to kill the bandwidth here too bad, still, there are a few choice ones I want to get next time and a few better ways of doing the video I think. First time up on this ride, which is more of a DH/enduro/freeeide thing than most anything else I do. Thanks.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hope you have a steady rehab and recovery Goldfly.  I'm had my share of broken bones over the years

Gorgeous scenery jayem :thumbsup:


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Before the Sun*

Had a decent crowd for so early, highs of 104ish will do that.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Got around 20 km in on my beater commuter bike today. Or on two beater commuter bikes actually, because the other one broke down...









On my way to town I realized the shifting was messed up. Turned out an a*shole neighbor of mine (I live in apartment building) had finally got fed up with me parking my bike next to his. He had moved it off the bike racks in the middle of the driveway and bent the freaking rear derailleur :madmax:









So this happened. Luckily I had some tools with me, so I turned it into a single speed and limped home.









Yeah, nice. Probably can't find a new derailleur hanger for an older frame, so the bike is pretty useless right now. Thanks dumbass :madman:

To cheer my day I migth go for a proper ride tonight, gotta test some new stuff I bought


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

^I'd look around, there are a lot of folks who stock Der hangers and I'd say your chances are pretty decent. What frame?


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Did a short one. It was crazy humid for these parts. Second ride on the new bike and pretty happy with it.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

was a wee bit moist on the trails.









did a little bit of trail maintenance and chilled afterwards by the camp.

enjoyed a ipa...









mushrooms are doing well.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Forster said:


> ^I'd look around, there are a lot of folks who stock Der hangers and I'd say your chances are pretty decent. What frame?


It's a Nishiki RH75 Hybrid. Haven't seen too many of these bikes around, but I'll look around for sure. Hope I get lucky!


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Got out twice yesterday evening/night.
1st very easy social paced ride with a pretty big group (15ish people). 10.5 miles mixed pavement, single track & bike path.

Round two was a smaller group of 4 started at 9:45 PM finished around 11:30, 13 miles with some very sweet, new to me single track in our area.


----------



## cam-mtb123 (Jul 25, 2017)

Got out on a quick ride this morning before work, only a 5 miler but better than nothing. Had to ride out on the road to save time... damn the morning traffic. Way too many cars to make it a good ride. Excited to hit some trails this weekend


----------



## cam-mtb123 (Jul 25, 2017)

Awesome photos man


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Rare for me to get out on Saturday, but missed my weekly "big ride" Thursday in the name of overtime. After seeing rain for the next 9 days in the 10 day forecast, I had to at least get in a couple laps of my local loop trail after work this morning.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Sweet 22 mile gravel grinder this morning!


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh yah! 23 miles on the ODT ADV rt west to east and back again. I wasn't even sore nor tired afterward, but ran out of water as I got back to the van. Pic is halfway point and don't mind the PB & J on the handlebar.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Monsoon season if full swing, so mother nature is doing a ctrl-alt-del on the trails.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup ^^

Still a bit greasy out o_0

Made things interesting aka almost a 3 bike pile up on a steep, root infested, off camber section of tail >.<

Bring on Spring & warmer temperatures.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> Monsoon season if full swing, so mother nature is doing a ctrl-alt-del on the trails.
> View attachment 1150511


nice pic


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Post bday ride, made the mistake of going out Friday, so no ride yesterday.

Some great trail etiquette today, nice to run into some cool MTBrs.

Check out "Morning Ride" on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1120586539

Tree down, almost ate it 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

No ride today. Yesterdays 50mi. Fatbike ride with 40 miles of head wind left me with a sore IT tendon so probably just do a easy hour spin on the trainer. Definitely can't afford an injury so playing it safe.
Mole


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Yep took the Deadwood for run up Marshall with the Sodog and chased her up all the climbs.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

19.5 miles with 1400+ feet of climbing. Great, cool, dry weather. Spanked the ride today!

Met one grumpy old codger while grinding up a long hill. Being from New England, I'll just call him a cranky Yankee. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Quick ride yesterday on the local in town conservation trails. Its been hot, dry and smokey so no one around except for a little bear cub I suprised coming around the corner. He took one look at me, did a 180 and took off down the trail and into the bush. I gave the mama bear time to move further into the bush before carrying on. She just calmly sat there and watched us move on with her cub sitting beside her, they looked pretty cute.

Hit the bike park thursday evening and it was nice to get above the smoke line. Nice and clear up the mountain with a cool breeze on the chairlift. We really need some rain!


----------



## Ride1424 (Oct 16, 2016)

First ride since injuring my knee about 2 months ago. Damm I am out of riding shape, but excited to be back nevertheless.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Another hot day so a shorter ride on some local single track before dropping down to the river so the arctic mutts (Alaskan Malamutes) could cool off and go for a swim.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Damn, should have taken a picture of my bike when I rode today, looks like we had an orange bike trifecta in play.

Stopped and did a couple of sessions jumping off the end of a bridge, trying to get more comfortable in the air. I've jumped off it without even thinking about it on my 26er but was lacking confidence in doing it on my 29er. Did it three times and wondered why I had been apprehensive about it. Cooling down on the beginner loop, crested a hill and found a small fawn in the trail, ten feet in front of me. It ran off and I spotted mom near by.


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

I rode yesterday...not breaking any records but it was fun.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

loop2kil said:


> I rode yesterday...not breaking any records but it was fun.
> 
> View attachment 1150796
> View attachment 1150797


Georgia International Horse Park?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This was my Saturday. Biked about 15mi RT to the Tour de Fat (1st visit to anywhere I've lived), and won the "slow ride" race. My picture appeared in today's slideshow recap for the event. Pic #27.

Tour de Fat festival of bikes, beer and fun by New Belgium


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Got 7.3 miles in tonight with the Monday night beginners group. I find it fascinating that I have more fun than the last time out every time. I think I am addicted! On a side note, I am down 30 pounds as of this morning's weigh in!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got in 11miles 900' climbing, and a bit of road rage. I did hit 39mph, in one of the downhills . Trail ride tomorrow.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I rode on Sunday.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Getting ready to drop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

We have this nice little trail in Santa Fe that climbs just over 2000 feet up to Atalaya Peak. After climbing the technical trail up the front side there is a totally amazing descent off the back side and around to Picacho Peak and out to Upper Canyon Road. It is a beautiful 12 mile single track ride. And that drop off the back side is FANTASTIC!!!








View from the Peak








On the road to the dirt...about 2 miles from my house.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

beastmaster said:


> We have this nice little trail in Santa Fe that climbs just over 2000 feet up to Atalaya Peak. After climbing the technical trail up the front side there is a totally amazing descent off the back side and around to Picacho Peak and out to Upper Canyon Road. It is a beautiful 12 mile single track ride. And that drop off the back side is FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> View attachment 1151444
> 
> ...


Beautiful country you have to ride in for sure. I love that area. Spanked out a 20 miler this morning myself.


----------



## pnw_xc (Aug 5, 2017)

10 miles out and back on a gravel trail. Aired out my lungs--check. Revved up the heart--check. Set fire to my quads--check. I remember how to do this, and it feels good.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

6.4miles this morning, rigid the Heckler is at the doctors. Weird thing is 6miles feels short, and I could go for another ride. 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Got in 11miles 900' climbing, and a bit of road rage. I did hit 39mph, in one of the downhills . Trail ride tomorrow.


Can you expand a little on that road rage deal?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Can you expand a little on that road rage deal?


Sure. The downhill I mentioned does not have a bike a lane, so I usually take the lane, as you approach the end, the street opens up into a 2 lane road, stll no bike lane! So I keep the lane as cars can pass me on the now 2nd lane. Well Mss. Blondee (early 20s maybe?) Blows her horn at me, cuts traffic, then cuts me, obviously she is late. Cauhgt up to her at the next light, I knock on her window and I said "wtf was that?" She goes "use the bike lane, you are slowing traffic down" i said, there is no bike lane, and I can take the lane if I wish. Anyways, she has probably been drving for a couple of years, and was just in a rush, but I was peeved. People are so damn impatient, its kind of sad.

Drivers don't understand how dangerous it is to hug the curb, but in other roads, and when possible, I do use the shoulder, I try to always be respectful, thank drivers when they let me by, and I follow the rules.

So I did use a couple of bad words, bcz she pissed me of. Lol

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

jcd46 said:


> Is it newbie infatuation? or steel is real is for real?


My recently geared Steel.Is.Real.9, SIR9, after all these years as an SS.

It's Real...


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Did a short blast today and set a bunch of PRs... felt good 'cuz I knew I could, I just needed to go in fresh and push.

Last week was great, rode like 30 miles of trail and 3400' of climbing. For some that's like one ride, but that's a good week around here for this guy.

This week won't be as much vert due to some flat road rides and it's looking like rain is on the way...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

patski said:


> My recently geared Steel.Is.Real.9, SIR9, after all these years as an SS.
> 
> It's Real...
> 
> View attachment 1151522


 I returned an RLT9, (alloy) for the Steel MM. So happy I did, nothing wrong with the Niner btw, had I not walked into Jensons Corona, I would still have it.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

I have not been in two weeks we are on vacation and have been so busy. I'm planning on going in the next couple days to get back into it.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Thought this week was a loss due to heavy rains, but managed to get one in at a place that sheds water quickly and was mostly missed by yesterday's storms.







Site of the "missing gloves incident". Stopped for a moment to look in my pack, couldn't find my gloves or remember taking them off, went back maybe a mile downhill to where I'd taken a break at the above trail junction, then climbed back up only to find my gloves...right where I'd left them. 







They're YELLOW. How could I not see them?
Actually I stepped back a few feet in the other direction, and they "disappeared" because of the curvature, but still:madman:


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> Sure. The downhill I mentioned does not have a bike a lane, so I usually take the lane, as you approach the end, the street opens up into a 2 lane road, stll no bike lane! So I keep the lane as cars can pass me on the now 2nd lane. Well Mss. Blondee (early 20s maybe?) Blows her horn at me, cuts traffic, then cuts me, obviously she is late. Cauhgt up to her at the next light, I knock on her window and I said "wtf was that?" She goes "use the bike lane, you are slowing traffic down" i said, there is no bike lane, and I can take the lane if I wish. Anyways, she has probably been drving for a couple of years, and was just in a rush, but I was peeved. People are so damn impatient, its kind of sad.
> 
> Drivers don't understand how dangerous it is to hug the curb, but in other roads, and when possible, I do use the shoulder, I try to always be respectful, thank drivers when they let me by, and I follow the rules.
> 
> ...


You don't sound too out of place in that instance. You could have rapped on the blonds window and just asked; 
"Was that your horn blowing or the squeal of a bad muffler bearing? "

Then she'd have had that to worry about all day.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Two days, two rides.
Been off track lately so needing to get to it

* Today's ride was the test of a few hills and timing my way to work still tugging the kid caboose with some work related stuff in it. I didn't crack the pedals and it was a leisurely 32 minutes or so. Coming home is about 17 minutes. Got a little rained on. Today - 9.53 mi.

* Yesterday, 6.8 miles. 
Emmett (2 yr old grandson) was looking cozy in his carriage. Only had the kiddo for a short time so we had to get out for a short 2 miler. 
Earlier in the day, I'd ventured out with a buddy to see if some of the greenway build was complete. Sure 'nuff, I can now ride my bike as 'work commute' with the safety-net of path/greenway almost all the way.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bachman1961 said:


> You don't sound too out of place in that instance. You could have rapped on the blonds window and just asked;
> "Was that your horn blowing or the squeal of a bad muffler bearing? "
> 
> Then she'd have had that to worry about all day.


Lol good one! Gotta keep that for the next time.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

Shortest but one of my best rides. I finally mustered up the courage to attempt a bunny hop and succeeded about 4". Not as high as when I was a teen on my Haro team master but it's coming back to me. I was impressed and I rarely swear but a good ole fashion f yeah came out. I had a huge smile. I was proud of myself.


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

Went for a ride yesterday. First ride since the day before my bike got stolen, so that was awesome! Plus the bike I bought for $325 completely blew me away! I'd been riding an entry level specialized hardrock 29er with low level components and worn out Suntour coil fork. 
My "new" bike is a Stumpjumper expert 26er, so besides the suspension and shifting being a night & day difference, the handling was waaaaay more nimble and easy in the tight rocky sections. 
It did bite me once at the very end though because there was a little bypass path with loose gravel going around a gate, I leaned into it like I would have with my 29er and slid out a little sending me shoulder first into a metal fence post. That was sadly only the second most embarrassing thing I did though. 
At the beginning when we just got there, I had just finished working on my wife's bike and went to run it through the gears. I did one little bunny hop, but like an idiot I was wearing flip-flops, my foot slipped, and i dug the end of my big toe into the parking lot pavement. It broke my toenail in half and ripped some skin of the front of my toe. Looked pretty gross because the nail was still attached to the skin hanging off and it was bleeding everywhere. Not exactly the ideal start to the ride, but it wasn't that bad once I got my riding shoes on and was clipped in.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup ^^









Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did, and I was tired of doing the same loop at my local trail, so decided to explore! Ended up with 12miles, and 1600' of climbing.

Found a great challenging (for me) ST, it was nice to change scenery.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1130134639









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes! Got another Saturday ride in on my local trail. Still damp, but things dried up much quicker than I've ever seen, overall. Took more direct, but much rougher, lines than usual to square up on the slippery roots and rocks, got better traction where they weren't, plus stayed in a higher gear to keep momentum(to lose momentum is to lose traction, to lose traction is to lose momentum, and all that good stuff). My lower back is knowing it, but under conditions that I normally avoid this trail, I PR'd the first lap, then beat that by 48 seconds on the next one!
Man, I love this sport...and having this little trail close by:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

OwenM said:


> Site of the "missing gloves incident". Stopped for a moment to look in my pack, couldn't find my gloves or remember taking them off, went back maybe a mile downhill to where I'd taken a break at the above trail junction, then climbed back up only to find my gloves...right where I'd left them.
> View attachment 1151549
> 
> They're YELLOW. How could I not see them?
> Actually I stepped back a few feet in the other direction, and they "disappeared" because of the curvature, but still:madman:


Your gloves were like trying to find Waldo in that photo.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Just a quick 17 km loop today. Not much, but better than nothing!


----------



## SpartyinWI (Jun 24, 2016)

Had a massive pedal strike today. Bout sent the rear end over the front and me into heaven. Took a nice chunk out of the Nylon Race Face Chester pedal.


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

Forgot to take a photo until I was done riding. A little less than 40 miles on the limestone rail trail.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a quick 20km loop this evening.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Quick 24km comprising tight singletrack and some up and down fire road climbs. Spring feels close now, finally!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

*churned some butter today*

did go for a ride in the province today...









spinning out the legs









fired up the rocket


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm visiting Portland, Oregon so I rented a road bike for a few days. Wow, so awesome to be able to ride pretty much anywhere in the city and feel safe doing so. Got in a little over 25 miles, rode up Rocky Butte and Mt Tabor. Riding with one of my cousins tomorrow.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

20+ miles yesterday with 1500 feet of climbing. 19.5 miles today with a little less climbing. Spanked both days hard. 

Met up with a bunch of riders this morning and showed them some new trails. Everyone was happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

If there is a new trail to-be-built in my town, surely it should be this one! From the top of Black Canyon across the ridge lines to Apache Creek. From my house it is a 17.8 miles with 3010 vertical feet. At this point, this qualifies as an adventure ride. With a little bit of work it could be a world-class bit of single track!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a long run this morning and Chris did some trail work. After my run I joined him on the trail for a loop. No pics from the ride... BTW skeeters are still unbelievably ravenous.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Go away smoke. I have riding to do!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

From yesterday's ride, my MTB's have been neglected for a while now, so I took both out n the past couple days to work with the puppy


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Quick Roll in Granite Bay*


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I finally got out again the past couple of mornings, after over a month with almost no riding at all. My brand new tire has become lighter weight and has less rolling resistance than when I installed it 120 days ago.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

8miles of road on Tue and 8 more today. Warm up ride for Big Bear tomorrow, I cant wait for my first bike park visit!


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Tried a new trail today. Got 10 miles in. Trail is located in a city park along the river. Not very long at 3 miles. Did 3 laps. Not very technical but very twisty and narrow. Really fun little trail. Cudos to the builders, they did a great job laying out some fun trail in a small space.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice to have some cooler mornings...usually doesn't happen till September.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Riding at a totally new location this week. Sugar bottom Iowa.

Were camping at the lake here, only riding so far was tooling around exploring a little after making dinner. First time fat bike has done any real "beach riding". Small beach for swimming and such. Thought about going into the water since the marked swimming area is rather shallow. But decided soaked riding shoes was a bad idea.

So this is what im doing right now.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Hit up some trails an hour down the road yesterday. Around 11km and 1200' of climb, so a bit short but super fun. Today was bike park day, burned off a bunch more runs, addictive that bike park stuff!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Made it to Snow Summit bike park, and survived  3 runs only because one guy was fighting a cold. Rode the beginner trail first, then to an intermidiate trail. I did ok, but it was tougher, and lost a bit of confidence, but no spills. Third run was blue as well (Skyline) and that was a blast.

Had some beers, helped out a fellow rider with a flat, and saw a guy have a really bad fall, but he was ok. Great Saturday! Sorry if too many pics.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We had a very nice caturday evening ride


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yup was a good ride


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

20.6 miles with 1550 feet of climbing. Too sick to ride yesterday, but well enough to bang one out today. 

If you're not shredding, you're not living !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did an early morning run and a late afternoon ride. Lots of mushrooms in the forest


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It rained. We rode.

(trails are hardpacked this time of year)


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

No picture although I rode a short bit Sunday. 

My wife wanted to surprise the grandkids with t/o from Subway (they have a few favorite items there) so I decided to meet her at the kids house. Not a far distance but a few good hills and minimal traffic dangers.
That 38 mph hill going is a booger coming back up but just as I was thinking an 86 degree sunny afternoon and this ride was a bit much, I leveled out and was feeling accomplished in a less than fatigued way.
- No doubt, the 27.5 x 3 tires with squishy nobbies eat up some burn and could have had a bit more psi in them. 

Got to remember that feeling just after the questions come.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

OwenM said:


> View attachment 1151548


Coldwater is THE PLACE to be after a rain!

36 miles Saturday. The ProCal is like cheating on long distance rides!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Last Patch*

Last Patch of Snow on HITG


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

It was a social ride day, as many Sundays are. Not super fast, but we always do something kind of grueling.

This was the "secret social" ride: 15 miles with 2784 feet of elevation gain in 2:18 min. It is possible to drop the hammer on this one and carve out almost 30 minutes of overall time--no stopping, full gas the whole way, and with the taste of blood in your mouth almost the whole way. But that isn't sociable!









This photo is from the north side of Atalaya looking off to the Northwest. Picacho Peak is below and off to the left. The traverse across Picacho to Atalaya is one of the most awesome sections of single track. Techy with some big moves, a big drop off to the side, but nothing so huge that if you mess up it could really hurt you (except in a couple of spots!).


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

22+ miles this morning. Never saw another person. Lots of deer and the creeks were running good. What a great day! Now time to watch the eclipse


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Done with this stupid MapMyRide app, though it's probably my phone's fault.
It always screws me on mileage by a good 10%, sometimes 20, but it set a new record today.
After the first lap of a 4.78 mile trail:







Major fun, as usual, though:thumbsup:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Coldwater is THE PLACE to be after a rain!


Man, that place always leaves me feeling beat up, though.
I just switched my bike back to singlespeed, but had mainly put gears back on it for Coldwater. As it turns out, sitting down on a hardtail there is not to my taste!
I'm gonna descend Chilowhee instead of Bomb Dog next time. Been climbing it back up from Bomb Dog so I could come back down Goldilocks, lately, but it looks like it'd be really fun to go down


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

OwenM said:


> Done with this stupid MapMyRide app, though it's probably my phone's fault.
> It always screws me on mileage by a good 10%, sometimes 20, but it set a new record today.
> After the first lap of a 4.78 mile trail:
> View attachment 1153371
> ...


hey! you found the shortcuts!


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

OwenM said:


> Done with this stupid MapMyRide app, though it's probably my phone's fault.
> It always screws me on mileage by a good 10%, sometimes 20, but it set a new record today.
> After the first lap of a 4.78 mile trail:
> View attachment 1153371
> ...


I have had the same problem with Trailforks. When I set it on record my ride the mileage is always off. My guess is that even though the GPS can see the elevation change it can't see the increased distance the elevation changes add. It is very frustrating. I know my bike computer is accurate, well within < .1 miles on a 20 mile ride. The app is always off, but not as much as yours is. It is typically about 1/4-1/2 mile off over a 10-12 mile ride.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Easy spin (10 3/4 miles 1300 vert) to watch the solar eclipse! Wow! How wondrous!!

The sky looked like this....


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

beastmaster said:


> Easy spin (10 3/4 miles 1300 vert) to watch the solar eclipse! Wow! How wondrous!!
> 
> The sky looked like this....
> View attachment 1153404


Thanks for the picture. 
I was sleeping and the Solar Boom never woke me up.

There was one, Right ?


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Did 10 miles tonight with the Monday night group ride. Did my first big obstacle. It's called the Boy Scout bridge. Not my pictures cause I was to busy riding it to take pictures 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

HuskyDoo said:


> Did 10 miles tonight with the Monday night group ride. Did my first big obstacle. It's called the Boy Scout bridge. Not my pictures cause I was to busy riding it to take pictures
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks FUN


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

bachman1961 said:


> That looks FUN


It was! The pictures don't do it justice. It's twice as long with slightly banked turns.

It was dry under the bridge now, so that was a plus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Short ride this morning on the new bike. Completely different bike Geo than I'm used to!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1...-436D-A0BF-3E601EA0C96A?hl=en-US&v=1503515839









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insaneduane (May 21, 2017)

I want to ride today I get off work from my day job at 2:30 got to go bleed the helm on a fishing boat if I can get that done then I can go riding.
I was thinking Crockett Hills.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Rode to work this AM, will ride home from work shortly. Nice to be back in the saddle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

chazpat said:


> Georgia International Horse Park?


Hard Labor Creek State Park.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

10miles of rail trail today, bummed that droped my bike, and it has a big scratch. 

It was nice to get out, during great weather.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Just got home from a great twelve mile night ride.


----------



## redhorse (Aug 6, 2017)

Keep riding is good every day. However, excessive exercise is bad for your health.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

redhorse said:


> Keep riding is good every day. However, excessive exercise is bad for your health.


Excessive anything is bad for your health. That's pretty much the definition of "excessive".

Where do these guys come from?


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

A friend's photo of me--a drone's view!









Galisteo Basin Preserve ride, 15 miles, 1575 vert


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Two hours and 22 km yesterday. It was slow because I was trying to get over one ditch multiple times. After several embarrasing clipped in falls (luckily the ditch was try) I finally found the line and got over it. Learned something new at least 

Today just 5 km on my beater commuter bike and a short test loop on a proper road bike. Going to pick it up on Sunday, can't wait!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Excessive anything is bad for your health. That's pretty much the definition of "excessive".
> 
> Where do these guys come from?


I'm assuming is a "post count" comment. Wrong thread though


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

*Oregon rides*

Not today, but we took a family vacation down to Oregon a couple of weeks ago and rode Sandy Ridge, Timberline to Town, and the Ski Bowl Bike Park.

I was too busy riding and having fun to take many pictures, but here are a couple from the bike park:

















It was very dry and dusty which led to a couple of light crashes in the loose corners.

It was also the first time that my son beat me down the hill. He's been telling everyone about that and I'm quite proud to see him riding so well.

The whole family really loved riding Hide and Seek trail at Sandy Ridge.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I actually did get in a ride today. 8 mile shakedown on the new bike I got on Monday....first full suspension and after riding this kinda terrain for the last number of years on a rigid...not sure why I took so long to make the jump....


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yep...took a local 14 year old who's parents just bought him his 1st mountain bike (Specialized Rockhopper) out to our local "beginner" area....Lake Hodges. Nothing fancy by any means but he had a good time which is the important part.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I rode something different today  It was my first time riding a dirt bike... tomorrow, back to pedaling


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ you go girl!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks jcd!.... This is my happy face


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> I rode something different today  It was my first time riding a dirt bike... tomorrow, back to pedaling
> 
> View attachment 1154161
> 
> ...


Slippery slope. Next stop e-bike. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Just about 20 miles with 1500 feet of climbing. Crisp, cool, fall like morning. Practically no one on the trails. No wildlife today, but I'd rank it as best ride of the season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Thanks jcd!.... This is my happy face
> 
> View attachment 1154218


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

no riding for awhile thanks to Harvey. Expecting 17 inches of rain.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok back to pedaling  We did a lap around the 'hood and local trails and checked out the local corn


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Around 40 km on my new road bike. The bike wasn't really dialed in, so had to cut the ride shorter (was planning on doing at least 50 km) due to arm and back pain. Nothing serious, just requires some tweaking. It's crazy how fast these things are! Now I got an off-season and crummy weather day bike (I hate washing my mountain bike lol)


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Seventh day in a row I've been off the bike (My son did go with me this morning on a hike). Aggravated an old injury (torn pectoral muscle) so I wanted to give it a rest and some healing time. Sucks cause inactivity messes with my diabetes and at my household Saturday weight in Julius (my overweight cat) lost .1 lbs. while I gained 5 this week. Worst thing though is I really miss riding my bike!
Mole


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Another great day and ride. The weather in Massachusetts has been spectacular. Did another 20 miler, just hauling a**.

Got my wildlife fix as a nice, plump red tail hawk flew right over my head just about five feet over me. Up close and personal.

Best two rides of the season were this weekend. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a 21km run this morning. Chris joined me on his bike and later we did an evening ride... across Canada


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ You did good avoiding all those lakes.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*Return of the Dragon*

Finally got my 2005 Dragon back together after having trashed the drivetrain in it's last ride when I busted the rear derailleur which lead to a busted chain which lead to bending the front derailleur. New (to me) XTR rear via trade with another member, brand new XTR front derailleur :eekster:, new chain and cables and new Chesters to replace the clipless since I'd made that swap on my main bike. Chesters may have saved my ass when my front end washed out and I was able to save it with a foot down, trails get loose in spots when we go so long without rain. Then I found myself understeering for fear of washing out again but managed to keep it on the trail. And this was only the second ride with my new Fatbar.

I had originally planned on trying to straighten the front derailleur but then feared an endless loop of "is it shifting like crap due to the tune or not bent back right" and I found new old stock for $30 shipped. It's the small diameter for steel frames which was perfect for me. I'd looked at going 1x but couldn't get the range I wanted out of a 9-speed and decided not to spend any additional money on my back up bike.

So anyway, got in about 14 miles. Cleared a few spots I often have problems with and didn't clear a few spots I never have problems with, not sure what was up with that.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Jayem said:


> It rained. We rode.
> 
> (trails are hardpacked this time of year)
> 
> View attachment 1153162


Are we getting mooned here?


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Lots of climbing for a fairly modest distance. It was a tough one with humidity and elevation. Beautiful out here in So-Cal!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

16 miles


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Had the wettest ride of the year yesterday. I thought it was going to be just light showers, but man that was definitely more than that. Ended up completely soaked, especially my shoes were full of water after the ride lol. It was fun though, biking is always fun!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Tonight's ride helped me take my mind off things and was awesome in many ways. I have my bike setup for doing overnight bikepacking excursions and have been dying to try it out with the gear loaded on it and it performed flawlessly and took Race Classic like a champ. I still need to actually setup the bivy and whatnot, but that'll be for another day.

With the smoke and ash raining down from the fire down in the states (and a good chunk of BC), it was like riding on another planet. The moon was blood red and if Mars had trees it'd be a damn close faximile.

I also had my first encounter with a large predatory animal. About 30' in front of me I saw a rather large shadow book it across the trail in front of me and dive off into the nearby bushes.

"There's no way I saw what I thought I just saw..."

I clicked on my helmet light and panned around a bit and spotted a rather large black bear about 6 feet off the ground up a nearby tree. We exchanged longing glances of "Free Hugz?!" before I verbally greeted Yogi III and detoured down an adjacent trail. I knew there was one in the area, but I didn't expect to meet him face to face!

...other exciting animal encounters tonight included a four point buck, a toad and a ferocious mouse.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Between work and 110 degrees, it has been tough to ride. Got up early this morning, and did 8.5miles.

Looking like a 5am wake up for some trail riding this weekend.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Hot*

Yes it's hot in Sacramento, out the door at 6:30 this morn, went by the Granite Bay Golf Club to Lake Natoma.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Weather is a lot cooler on this evening's ride. The good news is no mosquitoes! Lot's of mushrooms and Mr Toad.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Trying to relearn the the wheelie, still have a ways to go...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

^^That's about as good as I can do, most of the time.
Very thankful not to be in Harvey's path. Thought we were well out of reach, but related weather trashed plans for a friend and I this week in Panama City Beach, and a fishing trip out of Destin, FL. Came home yesterday after the boats staying in and the beaches being closed the last couple of days, just in time to get hit with more wind and rain that screwed up this morning's ride. We're 4-5hrs inland, and at least 600 miles from where the storm made landfall. Considering what 3" of rain does to our low lying areas, it's hard to imagine the effects of 15 times that.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

OwenM that is a sad story, and the part about being grateful is so true. I live/ride in SoFla so this time of year tropical moisture will move in and it rains too much, even without hurricanes. You look forward to the ride all week, then it rains a ton and ruins the plan. Down here we've been lucky so far as no real storms (like you are dealing with) yet. You can bet all the MTBr's here are watching Irma spinning in the Atlantic, creeping closer. 
My wheelies aren't much better, and certainly not reliable, but I love 'em and lately I've been trying to ride one going into different trail features. Doing that makes a familiar obstacle seem new.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Took today off and had a great fall ride! Beautiful, crisp and dry air. 19.25 miles on the trails. Saw a couple dog walkers and a few joggers. No bikes, no horses. 

Hauled a**, and enjoyed it! Will be out again tomorrow morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

20 miler. Great day again! Spanked the ride hard. In my mind I was yelling Strava!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

One of those rides today where I just wasn't 'feeling it'. I didn't pre-hydrate very well and I think that made the biggest difference. I'm not sure how I made it back to the trailhead truthfully. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an evening ride. Weather is cooler.


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Early ride with a buddy who is way faster. Did 13 miles which is a pretty big ride for me considering I just started in May. Had great time and cleared a really tricky section that a lot of folks avoid - pic below. I'm comfortable on my bike but man I suck something awful on any climb and am out of breath quick. Recover ok but couldn't even remotely keep with my riding partner.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ and that would be the Kevorkian Pass!

13 miles, let's see, Van Michael, South Loop and Dwelling? Rode them all last Sunday in that order. I was dying on Dwelling, ended up taking all the "easier" options, which was kind of interesting 'cause I've never taken them, except some of them are the old trail with the "more difficult" being newer.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Funday evening ride (I ran this morning)


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

*Saturday ride*

Saturday I rode the newly opened trail in the Cascades to the east of Seattle. Loads of good climbing with benches and a view.

About 9 miles and 2,500' feet of climbing. Nice swoopy and rolling descent back.









It was pretty hot out and the trail was quite dusty. So much for Seattle's rainy reputation.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Tried to get above the smoke today. 2600' feet of climbing, but it turned out 8800' still wasn't quite high enough. One of my all-time favorite rides in the Tetons, tho....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Labour day 21km morning run followed by an afternoon ride. Fantastic day


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Gorgeous weather here on Long Island today. Did the standard six mile loop with my twelve year old son today.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I did ride today. I found these red leaves. They looked delicious!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

26 km tonight and boy am I Glad I wore a long sleeved shirt tonight because I target fixated, the front tire washed out and I went over sideways into an epic powerslide that kicked up enough dust to make Pigpen envious...I went from 0 to Destination f*cked in 0.765 seconds which I think is a personal best! :thumbsup:

Bike is fine.

...also the moon looked cool tonight.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ glad you made it out alive MCHB 

^^What plant is that jayem?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ glad you made it out alive MCHB
> 
> ^^What plant is that jayem?


I don't know, but its likely bright red due to Fall, which comes faster/earlier in some places up there. The leaves on the Birch have turned in some pockets. I found the plant up on the alpine tundra at about 2800'.

























Sometimes the alpine tundra is it's own little world, like a microscopic-forest. These pictures are just a few inches across:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not as sexy as your rides guys, but the heat finally mellowed, after 7 days off the bike, I got 9miles in this morning of pavement and rt.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Yesterday's ride at Green Mountain Trails


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

All single tracks were closed on Saturday due to rain so went riding on a Greenway and found this small turtle on the side of the trail waiting for me for a race, lol!


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

22 miles on the ODT ADV route east to west and back Monday. Dang it was warmer than normal, but mostly smoke free. On the way back I passed a guy before the steeper part of the uphill section who then caught up to me. We wound up chit-chatting all the way back the last 2 miles. As I now had to stay ahead of him, it somehow erased the misery I would've felt if I was solo.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

15miles pre work, nice to be able to ride 2 days in a row.










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Got in a good gravel road ride in today. Temps were in the low 50s when I left the house.... SWEEEEET for September.


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

14 miles Sunday at Rope Mill park in GA.....lots of flowy trails with a little jump track called Turbine. Back out to same place today after work for 8 miles. I know #chazpat knows these trails well 😀


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Did a good size ride today with a buddy. Nothing technical but a tough workout and lots of climbing. Time to eat!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1171564902/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1504735096

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

trmn8er said:


> Did a good size ride today with a buddy. Nothing technical but a tough workout and lots of climbing. Time to eat!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1171564902/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1504735096
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Impressive climbing for sure!!!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Impressive climbing for sure!!!


Thanks much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

25 km yesterday and 10 km of commuting and running errands today.









Does this count as an animal encounter?  Poor ducks thought I had food on me, didn't dare to share my mysli bar with them lol.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Did a little trailblazing/bushwacking this past weekend. The local groomed trails were closed due to rain, so I headed to my uncles farm, where there are some unofficial trails in the 40 acres of woods.

Good kind of mud!!!













Found this stream bed that had been full of water the previous 2 days




















That led to this cool little area on the river. i call it the Secret Spot








The Krampus was happy going Swamping!! 








The Knards were havign a hard time shaking the clay like mud








Rode in this stream later on. Lots of shale and small rocks in the water


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

OwenM said:


> Done with this stupid MapMyRide app, though it's probably my phone's fault.
> It always screws me on mileage by a good 10%, sometimes 20, but it set a new record today.


Revisited that app today, and the goofy thing actually came fairly close.

12.9 miles:







11.8 miles(often shows as a straight line as part of a longer ride):







Exact same 12.9 mile route, though it read .9 less the first time:







37.6 actual miles/34.0 "MapMyRide miles"

Between travel, weather, and back trouble, I haven't been riding the last couple weeks, plus I went back to SS. Had a lot of fun, though I took it easy and avoided any real climbs, including the ones that lead to my favorite parts(descents!). Probably a good thing, since my legs are still pretty fried!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Commute home


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yesterday's ride


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Today's ride was something like this:

Got out of work early, hell of a week and decided I needed to get out! Got ready, go grab the gravel bike, flat! Dang, I will take the 29er, tires were low so I added air...off I went. On the way back, flat! I was about a 1.5mi from home so decided to walk it, and fix the flat later since I have another flat to fix.

As I'm walking with my bike, a small white car with a bike rack has pulled over, as I approach this guy gets out, and offers to fix my flat, or give me a ride. I respectfully declined but man, that was top class. All I told him is I will pay the gesture forward.

End it up with just 5miles, but that's better than 0 miles.

Tubless for the 29er soon.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ I thought this was going to have a Penthouse Forums twist to it once you said "As I'm walking with my bike, a small white car with a bike rack has pulled over".

Something along the lines of:

The door opens and out swung the longest pair of legs, topped by a black leather miniskirt, I had ever seen…"


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> ^ I thought this was going to have a Penthouse Forums twist to it once you said "As I'm walking with my bike, a small white car with a bike rack has pulled over".
> 
> Something along the lines of:
> 
> The door opens and out swung the longest pair of legs, topped by a black leather miniskirt, I had ever seen&#8230;"


I wish Chaz but! Love your imagination man!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Early ride 8miles @ my local trail, is kind of cool to out ride the guy that got me riding..he has been off the bike for a bit. Great weather!










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2017)

No ride today, but I'm pre-riding part of my birthday 55/55 tomorrow so I'll rack up a quick 30 of gravel riding.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

14.5 miles today and was riding really strong. About the farthest point from home I notice my rear tire going flat. Arggh. 

Luckily, I had 3 Co2 cartridges with me. Made it home riding using all three. 

Was supposed to be a 20 miler and I will go out again tomorrow to complete the ride. 

Such a great ride otherwise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Smoke finally cleared up some today. Got out for a quick ride up high, after a week of not wanting to breathe any deeper than I absolutely had to. The Better Half, having fun on her ti hardtail:


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode yesterday.

Sodden trails, snow flurries & a cough to boot.

Still had a blast!!









Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Yup. Did ride today and almost everyday. Shout out to all my american kin. Look after you neighbour in a storm. Be safe in the eye of a hurricane.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Just your standard epic-as-heck end of summer ride...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Just your standard epic-as-heck end of summer ride...
> 
> View attachment 1157039


Nice.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a fun little loop on local trails caturday evening.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

***** 8 to the Outhouse*

Yesterday, **** 8 to the Outhouse, perfect weather.

Finished at Folsom Tap House for TaterTot Nachos(Totchos)...


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

12 miles, bike path along canals, gravel roads in the Riparian Preserve.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Just about 21 miles today. Went back to finish yesterday's business. Spanked it hard for 2 hours and ten minutes.

Saw one wild turkey and two Berkshire pigs  running up a hillside by a nice gentleman's estate. Haven't seen pigs running through the woods since the late '70s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Got out this morning before it got too hot. Have a great weekend!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1177938231/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1505068562

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I joined my hubby for a ride on local trails after my morning run. We've never seen so many varieties of mushrooms in this area. Chris found a patch of Lion's Mane... an incredible find!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1157115


Might be an alien parasite pod.


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Short shakedown loop after converting to 1X.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

28 mile non-stop Yelm to Tenino and back paved rail to trail on the hybrid. Not one downhill to coast on. BBQ and beer after.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

So, I flatted for the first time this season. It's goat head season, apparently. I'm changing my tire and a guy rides up and asks if I need help. I thank him but I'm almost done (think I'm down to three minutes if I find the thorn right away using CO2). He asks what I flatted on so I pull out the little bag I keep my spare master link in and show him the goat head. He says "you save your thorns?" and I tell him "nope, I throw them in the trash, it's also a seed for a new goat head plant. Don't want to be planting those.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Not the highest place to ride, but not too bad! 13.8 miles with 3908 vertical feet took me to 12,300 feet up on Deception Peak, above the city of Santa Fe, New Mexico. The descent down Raven's Ridge was a first! That **** is rowdy! 40% in places with some of the biggest do-not-fall-zones I have experienced. All in all, a really good day!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I had wrecked it pretty good on July 20. Finally got out this weekend for a real ride. The place I went is twisty and rooty, with some creative trail construction providing short drops/climbs and "rolly-polly" (as my daughter calls them) jumps. My arms wore out with all the oddly-spaced roots after such a long rest but my legs were fine since I've still been running, but it provided that good kinda soreness in my shoulders. Great to be back.

-F


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Had the hardest ride of the year (and probably my whole life) yesterday. Went on a group ride in which only three racers happened to show up. Did my best not to hold them back too much, although my tires were kind of holding me back. I know, I know, excuses  But Racing Ralphs are terrible on wet roots, rocks and mud.

Still had a blast and broke my average heart rate record. Averaged 168 bpm for nearly 1,5 hours and spent over 30 minutes with a heart of over 180 bpm. Also reached a new maximum of 200 bpm. I'm feeling sore today, but I definitely feel like my stamina/technique would improve a lot if I continued to ride more with these guys. That's an idea, gotta hit them up on fb


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

11.5 miles last night at MCF with the group ride. 4 miles around the block before dinner tonight. Only been on the bike 4 times so far this month. Time to get serious again before Mother Nature shuts us down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakwaChief (Jul 20, 2016)

Pretty weak but been doing 6 miles a day around the reservoir with my daughter in tow. Mind you had big accident last Thanksgiving and still currently have a drain tube coming out my side collecting bile


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Take care and heal quickly
Safe journeys!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

After a busy summer with work and a cracked rib, I'm finally getting back to my morning rides. I have some serious catching up to do on my mileage goals.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Fleas said:


> I had wrecked it pretty good on July 20. Finally got out this weekend for a real ride. The place I went is twisty and rooty, with some creative trail construction providing short drops/climbs and "rolly-polly" (as my daughter calls them) jumps. My arms wore out with all the oddly-spaced roots after such a long rest but my legs were fine since I've still been running, but it provided that good kinda soreness in my shoulders. Great to be back.
> 
> -F


Turned out to be a fortuitous week of riding: I've hit 3 different local trails! For the first one on Saturday, I rode OK, but not very smooth or fast. Tuesday night I rode very fast and fairly smooth (site of my recent crash). Wed. morning I took it easy and just enjoyed the early morning quiet - although being the first one on the trail I spooked every animal in the forest (racoon, possum, deer, various birds, and a crazy squirrel - yes, I almost got hit by a squirrel! No, I didn't almost hit a squirrel. I almost got hit by a squirrel.)

-F


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

A bright colored raincoat seemed to attract ducks, or maybe it was the Granola bar I was eating... Greedy ducks :skep:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I had some time in between work so..8.9miles at my local, almost empty trail. Just what the Dr. ordered. A fisherman in the lake, maybe 2 hikers, and 2 bikes, totally awesome. Some wild rabbits, and squirrels kept me company. Perfect weather too!










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just got back from an 11 mile night ride. We had a blast.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Great way to spend my day off. Riding trail. Absolutely gorgeous day out there today and had the trails all to myself!! 9.2 miles and stopped several times to enjoy the beautiful day in the woods.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Nice! I'm pissed, I had a split shift today, and someone decided to schedule a stupid meeting right in the middle, and ruined my ride. Not as nice of a trail, but I was looking forward to getting out two days in a row.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> ^^Nice! I'm pissed, I had a split shift today, and someone decided to schedule a stupid meeting right in the middle, and ruined my ride. Not as nice of a trail, but I was looking forward to getting out two days in a row.


I feel you! I get real cranky when I plan a ride and it doesn't work out.

Today was just one of those days that just made my soul smile!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VagabondExpedition (Apr 7, 2017)

Should be later today... trying to ride every few days though.
Here was my last ride a couple days ago. Watershed Park, Delta BC. Should make for a good little practice area for me since I'm doing a lot of skills building.






Need to work on clearing all obstacles and generating a bit of speed through it all.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Learned yesterday that they have started building some sort of XC track not too far away from my apartment, so decided to go check it out right away and ended up spending a few hours there. It's not finished yet, but the beginning was pretty fun and took advantage of all the available (minimal) elevation there is.

They should be building another XC track even closer to me next year, glad to see the sport picking up


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

8miles at my nemesis, Marshall Cyn, haven't been there in 3 yrs, my last ride on my little 300 bike I had at the time, tauhgt me some lessons, and I had a bad fall. Today, damn it I fell again lol but not as bad, and I can't blame the bike. Anyways, absolute perfect weather, and I love this trail now. Happy Saturday all!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

21 miles with nearly 1600 feet of climbing. I felt pretty good despite the super humid morning. A bit tired now, but planning for my ride tomorrow. 

Nice day on the trails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Might be an alien parasite pod.


we will eat it before it hatches


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

good ride today









near the humber river









and along the road


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

19.5 miles with 1233 feet of climbing. Very humid again, but cool. Soaked to the skin again. Yuck.

I saw a big fisher cat on a horse jump and 4 wild turkeys.

No cyclists, nor equestrians this morning. Just a couple dog walkers.

Great ride all in all, except for the humidity. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Another Fountain Hills ride yesterday afternoon/evening. 27 swoopy single track fun mi.
Mole


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

15miles of road today, 1040' of elevation, not much but a nice recovery ride from yesterday.

Have I mentioned I love this bike?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We rode yesterday and again today.

On our ride to the trail and on the way back, we spotted some old cars including Doc Brown's DeLorean time machine


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This was on the jump-line today. Was not gap-able.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Managed to get out a little earlier rather than sipping coffee and reading this site like I tend to do. Got in 14.75 miles, rode everything at the trail system and did a little sessoning on an alt drop route. Shout out to Sorba Woodstock for getting the trails quickly cleared after Irma. Saturday my chapter cleared seven trees on one of our trails plus a couple more on hike only trails, working with a high school mountain biker race team and NPS volunteers.

The Woodstock crew took advantage of one downed tree (btw, after fracturing my neck riding off of a feature, I skip this stuff):









Guess which way we're going!


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Jayem said:


> This was on the jump-line today. Was not gap-able.
> 
> View attachment 1158271


Those can ruin your day big-time.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

I was out 2 days ago, but it takes me a while to recover from the excitement so please excuse my tardiness. Nothing major happened from a bike point of view, but all kinds of stuff going on around me. First off I came across a bit of beach that had been taped off by HM Coastguard. They looked busy so I didn't bother them, but on the way back I came across a soldier sat in a bomb disposal squad van. He looked less busy so I asked him if there was anything I needed to look out for. "Just a small shell on the beach" he said, and indeed the discovery of an old 12" shell from WW2 made the news later. My timing was such that I missed the controlled detonation, which was probably good as that bit of trail just to the right of the tape was where I was riding.

A few miles further up the coast I came across a large passenger hovercraft that was just coming in to land. There's a hovercraft museum right opposite, but it's very rare they fire one of 'em up. The slipway to the sea is very steep so it really had to gun its engines to get up it, and despite the steepness of the slope the hovercraft managed to park up just fine without slipping back into the sea. Sadly I missed the bit where the hovercraft had to do a hill start before crossing a busy main road to get back home - that would have been awesome.

Also various helicopters going up and down the coast, which is normally quite exciting on any other day, but on this day was about on the same level as a random squirrel sighting.

In summary then, I'm so keen to ride my bike that I passed on the opportunity to see a controlled explosion and a big hovercraft do a hill start.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Jayem said:


> This was on the jump-line today. Was not gap-able.
> 
> View attachment 1158271


did it even move? Usually those guys will skidaddle if they see humans. He was just not really giving a crap huh? That is awesome.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> 15miles of road today, 1040' of elevation, not much but a nice recovery ride from yesterday.
> 
> Have I mentioned I love this bike?


15 miles is a 'recovery' ride? So a normal ride is like 20-30 miles?


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> 15miles of road today, 1040' of elevation, not much but a nice recovery ride from yesterday.
> 
> Have I mentioned I love this bike?


15 miles was a 'recovery' ride? So normal is 20-30 miles?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

richj8990 said:


> 15 miles was a 'recovery' ride? So normal is 20-30 miles?


Yeah, because Saturday was only 8miles but 1800' climbing, on a challenging (for me) trail.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jayem said:


> This was on the jump-line today. Was not gap-able.
> 
> View attachment 1158271


That is awesome! We got to see some Deer (family of 4) @ Marshalls on Saturday, it was too cloudy and dark, as well as far for a picture, but it was a nice change from rabbits and squirrels.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

A good few hours on a group ride yesterday. Only three of us showed up, so we altered the route and ended up riding on completely new to me trails and paths. It was muddy and some of the trails were more like swamps, but great fun still. At the end of the ride, one of the guys luckily invited us over to his place to wash our bikes after hearing how it would suck to wash them in a bathroom (the pain of living in an apartment building, lol).

Also, went over the bars once and nearly a second time, but didn't quite have enough speed. Gotta love those rocky and rooty trails, especially when you are tired and the front end starts to feel increasingly heavy with each passing mile haha


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

OK I have a knee tendon question. Sunday I went up a certain hill for the 1st time ever all the way on the bike, instead of walking up parts of it. I put a Kenda Nevegal 2.35 on the back and it helped a lot for climbing. But the next morning my knees were REALLY sore. They are still a bit painful after 2 days. And I bike 6-14 miles almost every day so it's not like I'm out of shape, but should I take it easy or keep biking and risk pulled ligaments? Knee tendons didn't hurt at all up the hill, but the next day I was limping up and down the stairs. Is this normal for climbing steep hills or will it turn into a bona-fide injury if I keep doing it? I injured my knee last year in a biking crash and the doctor actually said to exercise it, but you guys should know better because you climb steep hills with the 10-12 speeds. I did it with an 8-speed 30t that's part of the problem lol.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, I have no medical background so I probably shouldn't reply, but of course I will. Someone will come along and correct me. I don't think you have pain in your tendons nor your ligaments, I think it is your muscles. Give them a rest a day or two and you'll be fine. You could do some easy spinning if you still want to ride.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

richj8990 said:


> OK I have a knee tendon question. Sunday I went up a certain hill for the 1st time ever all the way on the bike, instead of walking up parts of it. I put a Kenda Nevegal 2.35 on the back and it helped a lot for climbing. But the next morning my knees were REALLY sore. They are still a bit painful after 2 days. And I bike 6-14 miles almost every day so it's not like I'm out of shape, but should I take it easy or keep biking and risk pulled ligaments? Knee tendons didn't hurt at all up the hill, but the next day I was limping up and down the stairs. Is this normal for climbing steep hills or will it turn into a bona-fide injury if I keep doing it? I injured my knee last year in a biking crash and the doctor actually said to exercise it, but you guys should know better because you climb steep hills with the 10-12 speeds. I did it with an 8-speed 30t that's part of the problem lol.


My question for you is your saddle height set correctly? If not it will put excessive strain on your knees. Here is a good tutorial on how to set your saddle height correctly.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did this morning, 10.5 miles to clear my head, and keep my legs moving. Reached 901miles for the year, 100 more than my original goal or 800. I changed it to 1000, and it's looking good for that, maybe I can surpass that as well.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

You'll make that 1000, easy!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DirtyHun said:


> You'll make that 1000, easy!


Thx! As long as I stay healthy, I should.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

richj8990 said:


> OK I have a knee tendon question. Sunday I went up a certain hill for the 1st time ever all the way on the bike, instead of walking up parts of it. I put a Kenda Nevegal 2.35 on the back and it helped a lot for climbing. But the next morning my knees were REALLY sore. They are still a bit painful after 2 days. And I bike 6-14 miles almost every day so it's not like I'm out of shape, but should I take it easy or keep biking and risk pulled ligaments? Knee tendons didn't hurt at all up the hill, but the next day I was limping up and down the stairs. Is this normal for climbing steep hills or will it turn into a bona-fide injury if I keep doing it? I injured my knee last year in a biking crash and the doctor actually said to exercise it, but you guys should know better because you climb steep hills with the 10-12 speeds. I did it with an 8-speed 30t that's part of the problem lol.


Is it unusual for you to conquer said hill, or similar hills?
I do get a little knee soreness when I forget that I haven't gone after a hard climb in awhile (like early in the cycling season), and I mash it all the way up. It is worse if I am seated. I need to remember to spin a bit more early on. After that, I can abuse myself at will. 

...Or your saddle or cleats are effed up.

-F


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Nice evening to be in the woods. Though needed a smudge fire tonight. Mushrooms... Night ride out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2017)

richj8990 said:


> OK I have a knee tendon question. Sunday I went up a certain hill for the 1st time ever all the way on the bike, instead of walking up parts of it. I put a Kenda Nevegal 2.35 on the back and it helped a lot for climbing. But the next morning my knees were REALLY sore. They are still a bit painful after 2 days. And I bike 6-14 miles almost every day so it's not like I'm out of shape, but should I take it easy or keep biking and risk pulled ligaments? Knee tendons didn't hurt at all up the hill, but the next day I was limping up and down the stairs. Is this normal for climbing steep hills or will it turn into a bona-fide injury if I keep doing it? I injured my knee last year in a biking crash and the doctor actually said to exercise it, but you guys should know better because you climb steep hills with the 10-12 speeds. I did it with an 8-speed 30t that's part of the problem lol.


 Spinning too slow is death to your knees, be careful. Also, at slow cadences under load, bike fit issues will show themselves, but this sounds like strain. Rest, Ice, heat, ibuprofen, IPA - repeat until it heals.


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

I rode Pocahontas state park today for the first time. All three Lake View trails and Blueberry Hill. Finished blueberry, liked it so much, that I went through it again! Had tons of fun, finally did my first technically correct bunny hop, got a bloody elbow (that tree stepped in front of me, I swear!!!) 
I wanna go back. Bike was dialed perfectly, weather was nice, and I loved it!


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Great ride yesterday on Hemlock, one of my favorites.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Went back to my old neighborhood and rode some of my old favorite trails.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I didn't ride today (my last ride was on Sunday) but I plan a caturday ride. It's the first day of fall and the weekend is going to be unusually hot.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Yup, beach cruiser ride to pick up the kiddos. They rode too.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Garmin connect tells me that today was ride 149 this season.


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

1st ride on my new local trails. Just bought a house that backs up to a huge trail system. While I've ridden there several times over the years, today was my first ride there as a local. 

Our old house was pretty close to another trail system, 1 mile through some neighborhoods to get to the trails, the new place is just a couple of houses from the trail access!


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Rode yesterday after work. Last day of summer and it was the hottest day of the year! Normal temps this time of year is low 70s. Yesterday was 95 and humid. Yikes!
Great day in the woods regardless of temperatures. 
One of the connector bridges that were damaged in flooding earlier this summer has been rebuilt and is open for use.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sure did, 13.5 miles and 1500' of climbing, and I have never felt better.

Had not been @ Carbo Cyn since early in the year. We went up Telegraph to Bovivian which is a fun ST to South Ridge, just an awesome morning.

2 tarantulas today but no time to take a pic.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev711 (Jul 31, 2017)

I gotta get my ass out there!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sunset ride today


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

rocketman


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

singlesprocket said:


> rocketman
> View attachment 1159268


???


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

22 miles on the Ape Canyon trail to Windy Ridge and back. Pic is the end of 5.5 miles all up. At 4 mile mark I realized my front tire wouldn't spin even one revolution. After bleeding and adjusting the brake, all was better, but I feel (hope) it's why I was the only one on the trail having to stop and catch my breath and let my heart to stop pounding. 
https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/4550979


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

BADDANDY said:


> 22 miles on the Ape Canyon trail to Windy Ridge and back. Pic is the end of 5.5 miles all up. At 4 mile mark I realized my front tire wouldn't spin even one revolution. After bleeding and adjusting the brake, all was better, but I feel (hope) it's why I was the only one on the trail having to stop and catch my breath and let my heart to stop pounding.
> https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/4550979
> View attachment 1159311


Wow. That looks like some serious terrain. I don't think I would ride solo out there, and I ride solo nearly everywhere on the east coast.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Today was very humid and damp from the leftover Jose hurricane. I rode 19.75 miles with 1400 feet of climbing. Felt strong, but soaked to the skin with sweat .

Looking forward to the cool fall riding. It should be here soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Just a short 4 mile romp in San Tan Regional Park this morning.


----------



## JJ Welks (Jan 15, 2015)

Went for a nice sunrise ride to beat this humidity and still came out sweaty as heck... can't wait for actual fall weather. Oh Well...atleast I didn't get a flat for the first time in 2 rides haha.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Went for a quick evening ride, wanted to try the Solarstorm X2 I got recently. It seemed to blind others pretty well even on the lowest setting and pointed low on the ground. Whoops, not sure if it's a bit overkill for lit sidewalks


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

ravewoofer said:


> Wow. That looks like some serious terrain. I don't think I would ride solo out there, and I ride solo nearly everywhere on the east coast.


I ride solo most often and always come across either other riders, hikers, or horsemen. Yesterday musta had 50 riders on the trail and about as many hikers spread out across all 22 miles.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

It was a great day for a ride here in Southern Cal. Hope everyone has a good week and gets some rides in...


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

I did! First ride rigid, and I absolutely loved it. Very rewarding and not the jarring vibration-fest that I expected. Super stiff and precise steering, (much more than the Factory Float it replaced), such a light front end. Highly recommend everyone try it. I am 50 years old now, and it wasn't bad at all! Re-ignited a stagnant fire for mtb.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I think today was the hottest day of the year. 33c. We did a late afternoon ride. Forest colours were beautiful and there was a kaleidoscope of monarch butterflies everywhere. They were camera shy and would fly away when we tried to snap a pic


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Rode the last day of the local bike park, got in lots of runs, had a ton of fun, finished up the day with dinner and beer at the pub. Sure gonna miss it  Time to put away the DH bike and pull out the mountain bike, hope I remember how to pedal!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2017)

Yup, 44 miles on my new Lynskey Urbano Sunday. Got the frameset last Tuesday and except for a couple of unforeseen build issues (did a part swap and needed a straight seat post, a different front derailleur and needed a bottom bracket spacer) it was sorted and ready to ride Sunday. Couple of minor tweeks left (saddle adjustment, lever position adjustment) but it was a great ride.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Fun weekend in Vernal.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I wanted to ride Sunday, Yesterday, and today, but 90* weather has struck us here in Vermont.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome to our weather which is usually in the 90's plus 60-70 % humidity and we still ride, we just drink lots of fluids.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Funky hours at work = 12miles of playing with my All City, nice weather, ready to head back to work, kind of.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nash04 said:


> Welcome to our weather which is usually in the 90's plus 60-70 % humidity and we still ride, we just drink lots of fluids.


I'll brave the weather and ride tomorrow. It isn't an excuse, I am also out of shape because of this habit over the summer due to the amount of rain.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes....it was moist


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

Heck, I did go for ride! 

And it was a fun one, untill... I got a pinch flat in rear tire. All air was out in 5 sec.... Had a spare tube, changed it.... Than I found out my pump was not pumping air into the tire due to leaking gauge... 
I was able to put enough to limp back home...

Now, the funny part...

Yesterday I converted my front tire to tubeless, first time ever... I left rear for next week, so I can prove to myself I did front one right. 

Oh, I got the prove, that tubeless > tubes....:madman:


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

After half a week of sitting around due to cold (and pink eye, gosh it's irritating) finally got back on the bike. Took it easy this time and did just 14 km, but tomorrow I should be able to go for a decent mtb ride. Looking forward to that


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yesterday I did, 12miles of road as well. Can't wait for some trail riding this weekend! 

TGIF!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Heck yeah! Took out the new SS and hammered trails. This thing totally rips! Tight, tree-lined trails, benched trails, loose over hard, rocks, roots, logs, and drops. So much fun. 3 hours and 3100ft of climbing, can't wait till the next one.


----------



## chancellor (Aug 26, 2007)

*St. Augustine.*

Took it for a short ride in St. Augustine.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Heck yeah! Took out the new SS and hammered trails. This thing totally rips! Tight, tree-lined trails, benched trails, loose over hard, rocks, roots, logs, and drops. So much fun. 3 hours and 3100ft of climbing, can't wait till the next one.


Sweet Pictures, and respect man! Sounds like a great ride.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Yepper. 21.25 miles with 1400 feet of climbing. 

Beautiful fall day with just enough sunshine to light up the foliage. A couple sections of my ride were just drop dead gorgeous today. 

Bumped into a nice equestrian fox 🦊 hunt , along with seeing four deer. 

Such an awesome ride and day. Can't wait until tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got in 15 early miles this morning.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fun ride catur-ride


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

with the velo putines


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep ^^ after 5 weeks of illness... i.e. chest, then sinus, then ear infections o_0 finally did a ride today I can be proud of =) 

Racing in a month, so it's about time >.<

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Just about 20 miles this morning with over 1500 feet of climbing. Pretty slick on the trails due to a late afternoon rain yesterday. Temps started in the low 40's so was decked out in the fall/winter wear today. 

Nice ride, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

8 miles of evening riding yesterday on the local bike paths, turned around at the dog park.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did, tough ride though..it was one of those days I guess but stuck with it, and ended up with 10.5miles and 1299' of climbing. My knee met the handlebar pretty hard so I had to deal with some pain. It's all good!










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

No pic’s but upper winter creek to lower with the Sophie dog and I think this will be my Sunday ride at 7 miles and 1200feet of elevation gain. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2017)

Did the Randy Gibson Memorial Ride with around 300 other cyclists.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Got my first heavenly Fall ride in today. The pics only explain a small amunt if the "awesome": 60*; about 30% humidity; crisp smell of dry leaves on the ground; clear blue skies; leaves starting to change...trail was perfectly dry and dusty!! Total Zen...

Where I came from...







Krampus soaking in the fall woods







Krampus by the lake







uphill from the lake...looks like it would be fun to ride down too, but it is a one way trail...







Big Rocks cut-a-way. Had to stop and rest my arms after about 3/4 mile of rocky rooty downhill...ahh fully rigid brutality







the trail goes on!!!


----------



## chancellor (Aug 26, 2007)

*Big Creek.*

My boy and I with his new Trek Marlin 5 (got it yesterday) in Big Creek trail (GA).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a funday 22km run and Chris joined me along the way. We stuck to the trails with a few distractions along the way


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> I did a funday 22km run and Chris joined me along the way. We stuck to the trails with a few distractions along the way
> 
> View attachment 1160525
> 
> ...


thanks for the Rep sista!!!

We used to have a big culvert like that that we would try to ride BMX bikes in...ours was a bit taller though. Looks like you had the same kind of weather I did as well!!!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> thanks for the Rep sista!!!
> 
> We used to have a big culvert like that that we would try to ride BMX bikes in...ours was a bit taller though. Looks like you had the same kind of weather I did as well!!!


How's the ticker, sX?


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

haven't posted in a while. Got out for 3 rides last week. A short, easy one with a beginner group in town on Tues (6ish miles 600ish ft) , Thursday a faster night ride (17 miles 1200ft), and yesterday I did my first metric century (rd bike, 62.1m 3700ft).


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> How's the ticker, sX?


pretty good so far Chaz! Thanks for asking. I have lost 30lbs, and my A1C is now below 5, so Type 2 Diabets (as my students call it) is in control. The ride this weekend was on a trail that I have been working up for for a couple years. For most on this board, it would be considered "lower intermediate", but for me, it is a challenge now. But I took a half hour off my ride this weekend from my first time. Cleared MANY places that had me walking or completely stopping on the first ride. It definitely helps not carrying the extra pound-age around for sure...can't wait to get out again this weekend.

also been hitting the skatepark on my BMX a bit during the week...the last step is being cleared to play hockey again, but that is a few months off!


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice fall ride today on some tough single track. Gonna have to shorten my bars if I want to make it through this next time.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, and hallelujah! Between 7 1/2 extra shifts and 3 trips to the chiropractor in the last two weeks, I haven't ridden, or done any other kind of exercise. Had low expectations, but the 2nd of 3 laps on my local loop was also my second fastest time ever. I was just screwing around, but the Yelli was getting Screamy on the downhills, and through all the tight twisties
That fired me up for a 3rd lap, but on the first steep climb, my legs went into slo-mo like they do hiking at 12k'+, so...oh well, cancel the call to Guiness.
Was still grinning like an idiot the whole time. I don't even backpack or kayak any more. There's just nothing more fun than this!

Tried the alternate "expert only" section the first time around. Doubt I'll ever clear the whole thing, unless I have some inner Danny MacAskill that's yet to reveal itself, but it's always fun to try.


----------



## UserNameTaken (Jun 1, 2009)

Working today but got out for a 1h15m lunch ride. One of my favorite Durango linkups, Raider's Ridge to Medicine, to Meadow Loop to Stacey's. 13 weeks out from having broken my collarbone and I am still riding cautiously. Have been riding on flat pedals and have to say that I am starting to really enjoy them compared to clipless. I did Ryan Leech's free online program "The Flat Pedal Challenge", if you are flat's curious I would encourage you to check it out.

UNT


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Way too wet today for mountain biking, so just to spare the trails did some road biking. Had a cold recently, so just wanted to see how much of an hit my stamina has taken from over a week of inactivity. Well still going, got into top 6 on three segments on Strava. On one that leaves nearly from my doorstep got fourth out of 155, and only 4 seconds off from the fastest time. Argh, had I pushed a little harder and had there been a bit less traffic (people literally doing some group exercises on a sidewalk, like doing jumping jacks all over the road) I would have easily got the KOM. Granted, I had a very favorable tail wind on that run


----------



## Cap'n (Aug 11, 2016)

No. I've got a new baby at home, so I haven't slept well or gotten out biking in a couple weeks. I miss it.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Cap'n said:


> No. I've got a new baby at home, so I haven't slept well or gotten out biking in a couple weeks. I miss it.


That is a pretty good reason though!! Do I see a new balance bike in the future for someone?


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

October is always such a great month for riding! I will try to get on the bike as much as I possibly can this month. Last week I got 6 out of 7 days and this week is looking like another good week on the bike. Hopefully by the end of the month I will have 25+ out of 31 days. Some of these rides are bigger rides; meaning 30+ miles with +5K of vertical while others are shorter rides with only 10 or so miles and 1500 vertical feet. No matter what the length, it is always good to ride!


----------



## Cap'n (Aug 11, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> That is a pretty good reason though!! Do I see a new balance bike in the future for someone?


 You bet! I've been spending too much work time researching how to attach him to my fat bike until then.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

My dad bought a fat bike, so of course, I had to go for a test ride. My first time on a fat bike, and wow they are quite strange to ride. On tarmac they feel very bouncy, steering is slow and overall tons of drag. But as soon as you get on hardbacked trail it starts to feel a lot better and man, on soft sand these things are awesome. It kind of tricks your mind when the effort level doesn't really change that much on softer terrain like it would on regular mtb. Fun stuff, got to ride it lots more some other time


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

21+ miles with 1400 feet of climbing. Nice fall morning ride. Spanked it hard, felt strong all the way through.

One of the top rides of the season. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did, rail trails and pavement but still fun since I couldn't ride all week. Yet another road altercation with a mailman mind you. On my way to file a formal complaint.

Happy Saturday!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## VagabondExpedition (Apr 7, 2017)

Yesterday, and had a blast. It was my first time on real "mountain" runs. The ratings seem so much different that how things seem rated on flatter terrain, but it didn't take much to get used to it. Tight switch backs and almost constantly on the brakes had me a bit worried at first.

Warm up was on a blue and then into more blues and even a couple of black runs.

Here is my 'warm-up' run on a trail called "The Bobsled" (Mount Fromme, North Vancouver).






Feel free to give it a watch and critique my style - it helps me learn. Any advice to make 'stair steps' (around the 3:35 mark) a more comfortable and easier process?


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you running a dropper seatpost? How far back are you getting when descending those steps?


----------



## VagabondExpedition (Apr 7, 2017)

DirtyHun said:


> Are you running a dropper seatpost? How far back are you getting when descending those steps?


No dropper post, and honestly, I'm not sure if I'm going back very far at all. I had debated lowering the saddle a bit but never did. Perhaps I should do this run again and drop it to see if that helps allow me to move back.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

VagabondExpedition said:


> Any advice to make 'stair steps' (around the 3:35 mark) a more comfortable and easier process?


I guarantee that would be a lot easier and safer with the seat lowered.

Yep, I rode today. No pics.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes drop that saddle, a lot. And the fellow in front seemed to be sitting on the saddle most of the time. You want to be in the "attack position" arms and knees bent to absorb bumps, body low and hips back not sitting at all but hovering over the bike which moves underneath you but your body remains relatively quiet. Lean the bike not the body.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I rode Old Rope Mill with a fiend today. All three trails. 16.9 miles. I was beat after that.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Today was our annual ride through the aspen. I haven't quite figured out why my phone said it was 16.5 miles up but only 15.5 miles down. Maybe that's why it took less time going down.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep ^^ and I'm FUBAR 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

17.5 miles today with 1200 feet of climbing. I tried to ride through a downed branch on the trail. The dang branch proceeded to wrap around me. While twisting my way out I hurt a muscle in my back. A little sore now, and surely will be quite stiff tomorrow. 

Still a good ride and beat the rain home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

29er4ever said:


> Got in 15 early miles this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1160310
> 
> ...


 Beautiful shots! Did you enhance the pictures or is it just natural light?


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did, an unusual Sunday afternoon ride. I was being a couch potatoe, and went for a quick 6miles just enough to get the juices flowing. 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Yup, 14 mile workout ride, and for some reason, I was able to climb 3 rings higher today.


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Me and my 10 year did about 9 miles this morning. He had a blast at the bike skills park










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Hdr


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Short ride yesterday, started with a flat (dried out sealant), next was a split seam in my brand new tube, followed by a blown up free hub that turned my bike into a multi-speed fixed gear.... Did a fair amount of walking over the last 3ish miles back to the truck...


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Felt like doing something different today, so rode to a nearby field and practiced all sorts of mountain biking skills such as endoes, wheelies, manuals, track standing and the like. Even filmed most of it just to see how lame it looks from other perspective (it looks very lame, trust me), but it's useful to see just what you do wrong when trying to manuals for example.

Probably should have chosen a different field. The soil on this one was wet and quite soft, so getting up to speed required quite a bit of effort and the soil slowed you down quickly after you stopped pedaling. Gotta look for a better place for the next session. Oh well, I learned something new and it was fun. That's all that matters right?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This was a little more than a week ago. Highly recommended.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Where was that ride, Jayem?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

DirtyHun said:


> Where was that ride, Jayem?


Mt. St. Helens National Volcanic Monument. The loop was definitely one for the bucket list.

Moar:


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Jayem said:


> Mt. St. Helens National Vocanic Monument. The loop was definitely one for the bucket list.


Amazing, you lucky dog! And no obvious signs of human activity, other than the trails. Nice.

Bucket list for sure.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The contrast on the ride is so amazing, the places that were shielded from the blast (about half of the ride on the loop I did).


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

That is pure wow-ness. GORGEOUS ride!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Excellent ride on caturday... we rode some bigger hills in Quebec


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Geological history is everywhere. But seeing an area that suffered such a traumatic event so recently really brings it home. Because of a movie I watched, I can't help but think of volcanologist David Johnston&#8230;pic the day before he lost his life to the eruption.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice pictures CycleL. - This has to be one of my favorite threads.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Nice pictures CycleL. - This has to be one of my favorite threads.


same here!! So motivating to see where and how everyone rides.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I love this thread too !

I'm a little behind in my posts (We just got back yesterday from a long weekend vacation)

I rode on Sunday


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ wow, nice trail!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, very nice guys!


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

What a beautiful day yesterday! Gave my new bike a shake down under the canopy of changing colours. This photo is trailside at Fanshawe Conservation Area here in London Ontario Canada. Weather was warm and the sun was out. The perfect fall day. The new bike is haulin'!


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Yesterday the lower headset bearing finally gave up due to rust and whatnot. Luckily the local bike shop had the correct headset bearings in stock, so went to pick it up today and put the bike back together. Have to say that 26€ for a single bearing is a darn rip-off, but when the demand is there I guess you can't blame them for charging that much.

Only went for an hour-long ride as I had some stuff to do after, but it was nice out and not too cold. Feels good to be back on the bike after weeks of irregular riding due to work, school and a cold.


----------



## Tim_Wilson (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm riding from last 3 month regularly. I try to ride every day at least 1 hour every days. Today I have ride 5 miles with Diamondback Sorrento 27.5 Inch Mountain Bike with my 2 friends. I will ride everyday until I got major injury 

Check my daily riding details here

Note: Now I'm trying to build a blog on bike industry resources to help other bike rider. So I need few rider who can write for BikesGuider to help other rider by writing about there biking experience. :rant:

Thank you!







​


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Only commuting today. Well, one way at least. The rear tire had gone flat during the day so had to walk the beater bike back home. Luckily the school is less than 2 kilometers away, so it wasn't too inconvenient to walk.



Tim_Wilson said:


> Note: Now I'm trying to build a blog on bike industry resources to help other bike rider. So I need few non profit rider who can write for BikesGuider to help other rider by writing about there biking experience. :rant:
> 
> Thank you!


Not to discourage you, but as another mountain biker who owns a site I can quarantee that it will be difficult to get other people to write posts on your site, especially in the beginning. If the site doesn't get much traffic and isn't widely known, what's the point anyway? Writing is time consuming and doing it for someone else's benefit for free isn't very motivating. In your shoes I'd focus on creating more content and promoting/improving SEO, but that's up to you.

Also, a tip on promoting your site. If you want to try your luck on forums/reddit etc, get involved with the community first before promoting your site too much. Why? Because not everyone will take it kindly if you just create an account on a forum and start promoting right off the bat. It just gives everyone an impression that you are only using the forum to drive traffic to your site. Just my two cents.

Goodluck with your site. It looks pretty nice so far, keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

8.5 yesterday, 10.5 today, road but keeps the legs moving, hoping for 3 days of trails since I'm off on Monday! 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

21 miles with 1400 feet of climbing. Cool and damp out, but felt strong all ride. 

Nice day in the fall woods!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I was going to, but it rained, so I made sure to ride yesterday.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Season is winding down here in Vermont. 11 miles this morning and shooting for 20 miles tomorrow at NE Kingdom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a local ride ... then it started to rain. It was still fun


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Rode 11 miles today. Rode with my neighbor who for several years had been riding 3-6 times a week, but who hadn't been out in months. It was kind of a bummer to see how his fitness had degraded. But he's getting back out with me tomorrow and hopefully his riding becomes routine again.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

did a quick 4 miles this morning with my friend who is just starting. It is cool to be riding with someone who is experiencing everything as "new". I always try to et a quick ride in on Sundays before all my band practices


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

9miles today with some buddies. 1088' of elev, and a hot morning.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

5 miles rigid ss, on slippery roots and rocks. I love New England in the fall.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

20 miles at N.E. Kingdom. Started at sunrise and hammered it out by 10 am. Great morning. I love living up here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Early morning 20km run followed by an afternoon ride. Funday fun


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

15 miles at Balm-Boyette. First time there and I enjoyed it, wish the Ridgeline trail was open.


----------



## toosense (Jun 1, 2010)

*Rode vietnam in MA today.*


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup... Trails a bit damp from on-off rain that's been around the last 4-5 days. Can't wait for Summer to dry out the trails ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

targnik said:


> Yup... Trails a bit damp from on-off rain that's been around the last 4-5 days. Can't wait for Summer to dry out the trails ^^
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


I thought you guys were getting an early summer down there?


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

16.7 miles yesterday at Hard Labor Creek.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Where is this?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ Where is this?


Outside of Lander, Wy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice looking!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes! 18 miles on Rigid. Great time!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

No ride today, work and chores, but it't nice to see everyone else pics of their fun rides!


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Finally had time to get back on the bike after half a week of stressing over exams and other school stuff. It's so wet and muddy right now and doesn't seem to be getting better anytime soon, ehh.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

First ride on my new bike today. I've only done brief test rides of Trek and Santa Cruz FS bikes, and they were all pretty uninspiring. My body has been demanding full suspension, though, so I bit the bullet and built up the closest thing I could find to my Yelli Screamy, a Canfield Riot.
It was a good choice!


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Took a little 4-5 mile bop down Crosscut to Siphon Draw to the very mild mountain bike trail at Lost Dutchman today.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Did a little gravel ride after work. I guess more climbing than I'm used to, but feeling better about the 50 mile ride with 4000 feet of elevation gain I've got lined up for the weekend.










Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did, mid week road ride 10miles, it was a quickie so no pics.

Maybe some trail tomorrow!


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yesterday was the 2nd time I rode all the way up a relatively steep hill on a route close to home. 1st time and my knee muscles ached for days. 2nd time they didn't ache this morning at all. I'm finally getting in shape for inclines! On the way down there were three riders on the other side of the hill, 2 made it up and one struggled and fell off the bike. I told him on the way down "That section f---s me up every time", he laughed nervously. I still cannot do steep inclines in loose dirt. What happened to him happens to me every time there, going back the other way up the hill. Knowing me I will practice to a certain point in loose dirt and beyond that just walk the bike up the loose dirt. I'm not a perfectionist.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Possibly the last Fall day of riding dry dirt in Teton Valley...


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Smithhammer said:


> Possibly the last Fall day of riding dry dirt in Teton Valley...


My brotha...I feel you. I couldn't even hit up any singletrack in the mountains of Big Sky, MT. I found a Forest Service Road Gravel Grinder, but it's looking like things are coming to a bitter end.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

6foot4 said:


> My brotha...I feel you. I couldn't even hit up any singletrack in the mountains of Big Sky, MT. I found a Forest Service Road Gravel Grinder, but it's looking like things are coming to a bitter end.


Yeah, I think the writing is on the wall. As soon as I turned off into anything in the trees, it was all mud and snow.

I'm not ready for it to be over! At least I have a desert trip in a couple weeks to look forward to....


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Day 2 on the new bike. ~34 miles of my usual trails, plus a new one that just opened up, and will connect to another loop that's in the works(hence the "connector" designation.







Tired, but not beat up. My body is feeling very appreciative of rear suspension.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Smithhammer said:


> Yeah, I think the writing is on the wall. As soon as I turned off into anything in the trees, it was all mud and snow.
> 
> I'm not ready for it to be over! At least I have a desert trip in a couple weeks to look forward to....


I'll be in Southern Utah/Arizona in a couple of weeks as well.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> Possibly the last Fall day of riding dry dirt in Teton Valley...


...and then to the fatties and snow riding?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Last nights mileage total. Was still 76 degrees when I got home at 11:42 pm., warm nights won't last much longer though. Good single speed ride!
Mole


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I didn't ride today, but I sure did yesterday. I climbed over 4000 vertical feet (two separate trails; 2k'+ of climbing each). The second trail featured probably my best descent of the whole season. Super gnarly high-speed DH course style. 

I'm glad I dedicated yesterday to riding though, because that may have been my last ride on dry dirt this year. As I type this, it is dumping snow outside. Every time it snows, it is at least 4 days before the trails are rideable again, and that's if we only get a couple inches. Tonight could spell the end of the season. The high mountains (over 8000') were done almost two months ago....Sad.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did not ride today. Riding tomorrow... the weather is going to be beautiful; can't wait!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did but just 7.5miles on the road again, warm up for tomorrow.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ...and then to the fatties and snow riding?


Yeah, like tomorrow, by the looks of things. It's dumping here right tonight. :eekster:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes! Sweet morning ride at Mosquito Canyon...well its Powder Cyn but almost got eaten alive. Lol

8.1miles 1400'+ of climbing..getting a bit better. Some cell shots:









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

Gotta get it in before the snows here! A quick 20km ride around Fanshawe Lake in London Ontario Canada


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It was a nice night for a ride


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Yep. A nice lap at Lory State Park/Horsetooth Mountain Park. Then saw a bunch of these guys.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


> Yeah, like tomorrow, by the looks of things. It's dumping here right tonight. :eekster:


Being in Alabama, and a cool spell meaning it won't get into the 80s next week, that just blows me away. I'm not sure whether to be jealous, or just grateful that we can ride year-round here.
Some of my backpacking friends from NC were in Colorado a few weeks ago, and putting up pics on facebook from the Maroon Bells, where their trip got cut short by 17" of snow overnight. When I was out there(well, Weminuche Wilderness in the San Juans) in late September a few years ago, I went prepared for 0F temps due to warnings from people with experience in the area. Even though weather that cold didn't materialize, the day/night temperature differences at >12k' seemed insane coming from <1k'. Crazy waking up to temps over 50F lower than when I made camp!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

OwenM said:


> ....I'm not sure whether to be jealous, or just grateful that we can ride year-round here...


Ha. Yeah, I'm honestly not sure either. I absolutely LOVE where I live, but the winters can be really long. We definitely ride year-round, but when it comes down to it, I'd rather be riding on dirt than snow, if I had to choose. But hey, it's a pretty small price to pay for living in a small town with a high quality of life, tons of access that isn't over-run by too many users, and a great, avid community of outdoors-oriented people. Those long winters keep the riff-raff out.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep. Nice New England fall day! Gorgeous colors in the woods!

Today was my longest verified ride of 24.5 miles with 1910 feet of climbing! Felt strong the whole ride, although I took two snack breaks to avoid a bonk and maintain my pace throughout.

Not tired now, but I am lying on the couch as I type this. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> Ha. Yeah, I'm honestly not sure either. I absolutely LOVE where I live, but the winters can be really long. We definitely ride year-round, but when it comes down to it, I'd rather be riding on dirt than snow, if I had to choose. But hey, it's a pretty small price to pay for living in a small town with a high quality of life, tons of access that isn't over-run by too many users, and a great, avid community of outdoors-oriented people. Those long winters keep the riff-raff out.


this riff raff wants in!!! That pic is (sadly) probably the most snow I will see this year! Where is it again?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> this riff raff wants in!!! That pic is (sadly) probably the most snow I will see this year! Where is it again?


Teton Valley, ID. We're at 6200' and average about 110" per year (in town). The mountains above average about 4 times that.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> Teton Valley, ID. We're at 6200' and average about 110" per year (in town). The mountains above average about 4 times that.


That's right. I knew it was Idaho. I would seriously consider retiring in someplace like that in 10 years...I want a place where not a lot of yahoo's are. I am getting sick of being around masses of people...


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice afternoon ride out No So then back to Blevins Loop. Did Cat Peak Pass along the way.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Yesterday I did a 50 mile gravel ride through the Missouri Ozarks called the "Cuban Gravel Crisis" (starts in Cuba, Missouri). Anywho, it was nice and hilly, which is a huge plus for me, though I'd strongly benefit from actually training and having a lighter bike. 

At the end, I missed the turn to the home stretch and ended up doing an extra mile or so before I realized I was starting the large loop again. That would've been a DNF scenario. Got back on track, crossed the finish, wife had a beer waiting for me (actually it just so happened she got one for herself and I rolled in just after), and I got to eat a pork steak. I mean, that's all I really need in life. No pics, I was too busy riding, though there's almost assuredly a pic of me somewhere on the interwebz. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

NDD said:


> Yesterday I did a 50 mile gravel ride through the Missouri Ozarks called the "Cuban Gravel Crisis" (starts in Cuba, Missouri). Anywho, it was nice and hilly, which is a huge plus for me, though I'd strongly benefit from actually training and having a lighter bike.
> 
> At the end, I missed the turn to the home stretch and ended up doing an extra mile or so before I realized I was starting the large loop again. That would've been a DNF scenario. Got back on track, crossed the finish, wife had a beer waiting for me (actually it just so happened she got one for herself and I rolled in just after), and I got to eat a pork steak. I mean, that's all I really need in life. No pics, I was too busy riding, though there's almost assuredly a pic of me somewhere on the interwebz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


I used to live in Missouri, I'm sure this was a beautiful route. I'm jealous.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

6foot4 said:


> I used to live in Missouri, I'm sure this was a beautiful route. I'm jealous.


It was a good time. Actually one of the best organized rides I've ever done. Registration was cheaper than many organized rides I've done, too.

I'll just say that my 4:29:00 time was due to soaking in the scenery. Ha.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful day! I did a long run this morning and a fun ride this afternoon


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yep. 
5 miles early morning.


Kinda amped up for winter riding after that morning temp feeling so mild. Anxious for snow to try riding less-than-Fat. I only had the bike out once just after I got it in 4" of wet heavy snow. Plus bike w/ 3.0
Pics on phone, might add later.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Just few miles of trail and dirt road near downtown with a buddy meeting up at 715 am. 
Brisk 27 degrees but no wind. We looked for some nice moderate climbs to warm up.

Here's the run down from the top-
*#1* _North view from Red Rock Canyon Open Space- You can see Mesa Ridge by Garden of Gods.
_*#2* _ View to the west- Pikes Peak with NO SNOW !?! Also, see the faint vertical line just right of the Peak. The famous Incline trail. 
_*#3* _ Bikes attacking the trail marker sign.
_*#4*_ 6 am; My sneak peek pre-ride to scope out surrounding temperatures and wind. _


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Yep, shock testing/experimenting continues. 
Turns out it's not so different from dialing in a fork...


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

I rode on my homemade backyard trail. Just bought a place with 3 acres of woods in the backyard and have started building some trails in there. Today was my first test ride. About half a mile so far, definitely a work in progress 😎


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

A couple laps (12.6 miles) around the '96 Olympic mountain bike trail.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Smilely said:


> I rode on my homemade backyard trail. Just bought a place with 3 acres of woods in the backyard and have started building some trails in there. Today was my first test ride. About half a mile so far, definitely a work in progress 😎


Pix!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Hit the BMX track with the kids. Their first time and my first time in 30 years. Each kid did about 15 laps with me next to them, and I did about 10 solo. My kids are 4 and 5 , they are hooked


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Trails are shot, time to ride gravel.


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> Trails are shot, time to ride gravel.


I like the way you have the chain parallel to itself in the photo, even if it wasn't done on purpose.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No much riding these days with charcoaled parks because of the firestorm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sad ^


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Smilely said:


> I rode on my homemade backyard trail. Just bought a place with 3 acres of woods in the backyard and have started building some trails in there. Today was my first test ride. About half a mile so far, definitely a work in progress ?


Lucky you.



chazpat said:


> Pix!


Yes


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

What to do with Friday off? Hit the local trail..9.1miles 1133' of elev, not a lot but it was fun. One stupid fall, but no blood, no faul right?

It finally cooled off a bit!









Check out "Morning Ride" on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1249294627

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

loop2kil said:


> I like the way you have the chain parallel to itself in the photo, even if it wasn't done on purpose.


Ha - I didn't even notice that. I mean...yeah, I totally meant to do that. 



HTR4EVR said:


> No much riding these days with charcoaled parks because of the firestorm.


Damn. Heartfelt condolences.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

yeah...thoughts and well wishes going out to all of the people in the wake and aftermath of the fires...People complain about the "crazy, unpredictable Ohio weather"...but I will take that over the possibility of mass climatological destruction for sure


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah, I have been doing this 2 hours a day thing, today I rode 1 hour on pavement, we have snow and ice though, so not really on pavement.

After that I decided to go for trails, surely there was snow cover, roots and rocks hiding underneath, so it was more fun.

Whole 8 minutes of it, as I hit soft spot, tried to push trough pedaling like madman and RD got hit by something solid in soft, bend, ended between spokes and this happened (black stuff is swamp mud btw):









Cage is bent, whole RD is bent, threads gone from RD side so can't attach that jockey wheel bolt anymore, that is SLX Shadow, 9-speed, so got some years out from it.


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

Froze.... nuts.... off..... riding.... to.... work.... today. 15 miles on the road bike in 19 degree weather. Snowed yesterday, so mtb will have to wait until weekend thaw. F**k I'm still cold!!!!!!!!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Spent another day at the BMX track , I raced this time, made my main. My 5 year old also made the main, my 4 year old did not.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Smilely said:


> I rode on my homemade backyard trail. Just bought a place with 3 acres of woods in the backyard and have started building some trails in there. Today was my first test ride. About half a mile so far, definitely a work in progress 😎


Very cool set up, even if it's just the beginning ! I'd be fighting my ideas to figure out if it's best to jump in right away with some simple stuff or wait on it for the time to design, plan and budget. Ideally you can phase in all the above. Keep us posted !!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

jbadger1977 said:


> Froze.... nuts.... off..... riding.... to.... work.... today. 15 miles on the road bike in 19 degree weather. Snowed yesterday, so mtb will have to wait until weekend thaw. F**k I'm still cold!!!!!!!!


F U N N Y 
Good for you getting out and sticking it out. I just got some moose mitts on the chance I stick with the idea of riding more in winter.

No excuses !!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

No ride since Weds.
Got the kiddo trailer out that day and all packed up for a short trip to the park with Emmett who is just shy of 7 months. Blanket, toys, snacks etc... No sooner he's in there (belt buckle , helmet , water and the trailer flag etc... ) nods right off zzzzzz.

Skipped the park idea and took him on a nap ride throughout the neighboring streets that are both hilly and peaceful.

Later that night, a trek up to Goldcamp meeting a buddy to ride the tunnel areas. Entire ride was with lights on, 645 pm to around 9. 
Fun and 55 degrees up there just hours before the big cold front, snow and wind.
Have 3 others lined up to do that ride Sunday as we get another nice warm day before Monday's change.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Singlesprocket continues to commute and ride daily. :thumbsup:

I can only ride weekends.









Today we ride


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Took my steel baby for a spin. Interesting numbers 16.1miles and 1616' elevation, 1:17min dang by one second and 161616 all over lol.

Rode to Powder Cyn and the plan was to turn around but found this other entrance to the trail..so I took it.

I was a bit worried, no pump on me but survived w/out flats. So I ended up on some dirt after all. Other than a group of 500 older asian hikers that were spread across the trail..all was good.

I love this bike, my next MTB will be steel! Happy Saturday all.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't you just LOVE those rides that start out one way and end completely different? I thought I would take an easy ride today. But 16.3 miles with 2931 vertical feet later, I did the almost impossible! 6th faster person to make that ride ever! 2 minutes off KOM. Not too bad for an almost 53 year old dude! Woohoo! AND!!! I cleaned two very technical rock drops (first with several 2-3'+ boulders stacked in a way that you have to clean the all in succession) along the way. One of them is an absolute do-not-fall zone! I think I am more excited about making the big moves than the speed!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Sounds like some nice rides. Reminds me to check my bike speedo. Acting up on last ride of a solid 9+ miles. I really like knowing how far I'm into a ride and it amazes me still how the roll out method of calibration is so Dead-on with GPS over 10, 15 or 20 mile rides.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah. It's been a while since I've ridden. We had a Rocky Mountain demo today.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Rain stopped around 4:30 and we did a nice evening loop.


----------



## CMAc7 (Oct 29, 2017)

In the Midwest we are only down to 50 degrees Fahrenheit. Perfect weather for a couple hour single track excursion before football on a Sunday.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Funday, afternoon ride. Several trees toppled over this week due to the rain and high winds.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It was 76°F here today and tomorrow is not forecast to be above 35°F, so I made the most of it. First half of the ride was with friends around town and to lunch. Second half was solo in the hills.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

really wanted to ride today, but after 6 -> 14hour work days, the battle for sleep won. Next weekend, though, will be the first of many cool/cold Sunday morning rides!!

Plus, the new skills park just opened at one of our local trails, so I need to check it out


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Smilely said:


> I rode on my homemade backyard trail. Just bought a place with 3 acres of woods in the backyard and have started building some trails in there. Today was my first test ride. About half a mile so far, definitely a work in progress 😎


This sounds awesome! Makes me think of Seth's Bke Hacks on YouTube where he built a really short but crazy trail in his back yard with a 10-12' drop.


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

Rode 9 miles in 31 degree wind chill weather....was having cabin fever with it raining all weekend so had to get out. Really chilly for first few miles!

Finally cleared a really tricky, chunky section called Kevorkian's Pass.....a first. @Chazpat would be proud!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

or jealous! rft: I still haven't cleared that.

I rode the Alpharetta Greenway on my fixed gear on Friday before the cold and rain moved in, 31.6 miles; that's a lot of spinnin'!


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> Funday, afternoon ride. Several trees toppled over this week due to the rain and high winds.


That looks like a really beautiful place to ride. Hope you have it all to yourself too.

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I keep thinking dirt season is over, and then the snow melts again and it's back to this. I'll take it...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yesterday at China camp state park.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Day of rest. 
Had the plan to ride after work Sunday and that was also the warm before the storm so after 11 miles up in the canyons, I got home to treat my new fence with timber oil on a 60 degree sunny day before the cold and rain or snow mix.
Got 3 hours of sleep and back to work. 

I used to do this more often in my younger days but I'm getting to the late 50's now and kinda lazy.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HTR4EVR said:


> Yesterday at China camp state park.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wish we had some flow like that around here...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

sXeXBMXer said:


> wish we had some flow like that around here...


We have some with flow and some technical from intermediate to advance. Skyline wilderness use to be a UCI world cup stop but it has been left behind by the evolution of the sport.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

HTR4EVR said:


> We have some with flow and some technical from intermediate to advance. Skyline wilderness use to be a UCI world cup stop but it has been left behind by the evolution of the sport.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks fun! May I ask where you mount your gopro?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Took my son out on the BMX bikes to play at the skate/bike park. Ended up destroying my helmet, glasses and got some road rash on my face . Not really the ride I wanted


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

terrasmak said:


> Took my son out on the BMX bikes to play at the skate/bike park. Ended up destroying my helmet, glasses and got some road rash on my face . Not really the ride I wanted


Sounds like you lived up to your username. Hope you heal quick.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

terrasmak said:


> Took my son out on the BMX bikes to play at the skate/bike park. Ended up destroying my helmet, glasses and got some road rash on my face . Not really the ride I wanted


Have had those days at the park as well. Never any face rash, but my legs have the marks for sure....

I was once told though, that if you aren't falling, you are not learning how NOT to fall. It was an old hockey coach I had, but I applied it to biking as well...gotta push the edge to find it

at 48 though, it seems less important, especially because the healing process is so much slower now


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I was once told though, that if you aren't falling, you are not learning how NOT to fall.


If you're not falling there's no need to learn how not to fall. Crashing sucks.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

jcd46 said:


> That looks fun! May I ask where you mount your gopro?











It's a metal handlebar mount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

HTR4EVR said:


> It's a metal handlebar mount.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks HT, I just got one, I will be looking into those.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Went on the coldest ride of the year yesterday, -14C and my toes totally froze in Shimano MW7's. Hopefully it was just because of the fairly thin sports socks and non-thermal insoles, otherwise this winter is going to be miserable for my toes :eekster:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2017)

^ I still use toe covers with my winter shoes at those temps. I'm using Lake 145s which aren't rated for especially cold temps but keep me warm to 10F or so with covers.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

^ I'm definitely going to try overshoes/toe covers with them, should help with the issue. Or I might just have a bad circulation in my feet.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Gravel riding today, because that's what's in the area. Enjoying fall in the wonderful Missouri Ozarks.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hurricane Utah today!!!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

allu said:


> View attachment 1165288
> 
> 
> Went on the coldest ride of the year yesterday, -14C and my toes totally froze in Shimano MW7's. Hopefully it was just because of the fairly thin sports socks and non-thermal insoles, otherwise this winter is going to be miserable for my toes :eekster:


oh...my...God....soooooo jealous of all that snow!!!

We are predicted to get none this year...


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> oh...my...God....soooooo jealous of all that snow!!!
> 
> We are predicted to get none this year...











To be honest, at the time of taking the picture there was only like an inch or two of snow on the ground, like the picture above shows better. We got a few inches more yesterday but next week is supposed to above zero, so more slush and wetness, fun stuff, eh.

Where are you located if I may ask? Just curious, after living here for over 21 years the thought of not having any snow in winters feel unreal, so used to it by now. Not that I'm a big winter person, but winter riding can be quite fun.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

allu said:


> View attachment 1165447
> 
> 
> To be honest, at the time of taking the picture there was only like an inch or two of snow on the ground, like the picture above shows better. We got a few inches more yesterday but next week is supposed to above zero, so more slush and wetness, fun stuff, eh.
> ...


I am in Columbus Ohio...we used to have real winters back in the 70's and 80's, but now winter is usually the balmy/muddy season in between fall and spring...sux. So we really have summer, and then a 9 month muddy balmy season...


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

Went out for about an hour and a half today. Our current boss has been leading rides on Fridays before work. It's what got me moving again and I'm grateful. Mix of double track and some easy single track, which is what I need right now. I see stuff I used to ride no problem and say "soon, soon..."


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

allu said:


> ^ I'm definitely going to try overshoes/toe covers with them, should help with the issue. Or I might just have a bad circulation in my feet.


I have technical running socks and on I pull over those Merino wool socks, which seems to work quite well, but of course needs tad bigger shoes than normally.

I'm using normal Hiking boots with Gore-Tex layer for winter riding.

Another thing is to put enough watts to cranks, sadly my watts tend to be quite short living kind, surely after 3 hours of riding I still can make lot of heat, but very briefly. If Strava watts just would be real 

-10C has been coldest ride I believe and toes were comfy warm, but if I leave Merino wool socks out toes freeze at -2C already.

Today I did ride two times, met a nice guy who had RD issues. At places 2 inch of snow, bit hard to climb steeper climbs with that much snow.

Frozen mud, ruts, ice, snow, all kinds of stuff. Wonderfully smooth clear ice with bit of snow on top that sits on rut while you are trying to do record DH run is always a pleasant surprise, naturally it was very dark and my light certainly is not a Fenix class.

Update: Eken makes everything blue in this low light season, but there was a trail and somehow it disappeared somewhere, then I was wishing that my bike would be fat bike:


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Coyote_Lover said:


> Rode 9 miles in 31 degree wind chill weather....was having cabin fever with it raining all weekend so had to get out. Really chilly for first few miles!
> 
> Finally cleared a really tricky, chunky section called Kevorkian's Pass.....a first. @Chazpat would be proud!
> 
> ...


That trail looks gneiss.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No snow yet but getting cooler. No ride today... looking forward to tomorrow for a nice evening ride


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ Ow! Pick it up!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Just about 19 miles today with over 1500 feet of climbing. 

Nice fall day, but with the leaves down, the trails were a bit slippery. Also, low angle sunlight really put a glare on the trails. Really hard to see the rocks today, so dialed back the speed a bit. 

Will be out again tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

15miles 1615' elevation. Rode with a big group which is unusual for me.

Had blast though @ Carbon Cyn. A few Orange bikes but only 1 Matte Black 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Rode in the Delta Watershed today (near Vancouver) - had a great time, though I wouldn't have minded more snow on the trail. Really enjoying the new bike!


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

Sure did!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Bit of a snowy day so decided to switch rides (guess this is my fat bike lol).
Suppose to be sunny tomorrow (although it's snowing pretty good) so hopefully can get a ride in on some local xc track (on the real bike)!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^lol, that's pretty cool!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice (caturday) ride pics everyone! Here's ours.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Pics in rain does not come out too well and yesterday we had rain with temps around zero, but I still did my ride.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks like a rain day...with a chance of stopping later today. We might be able to do another evening ride ... fingers crossed


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

21.3 miles today with nearly 1400 feet of climbing. Did some trails I normally don't ride this time of year either due to weather or deer season. Worked out today, nice to see how my spring/summer trails change when fall arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

19.4 miles and 2785 feet of climbing today with average speed of 14.3MPH, whole week 110 miles and 17388 feet of climbing if we believe Strava and of course we don't.

How much Strava lies then? Today Polar showed to me 426 feet of climbing, so Strava is off about 5 fold if Polar has it correct, however even Polar lies horribly, usually shows lot less climbing than what there really was.

I don't know, there is sensations in legs and knees, so I guess it is working, compared to other guys on Strava at same area my climbing is a lot more, speed is quite bit less and distance at podium places, I just feel being way too slow, maybe I should try to ride same routes others are doing to figure out if I'm really that horrible slow. 

About 13 hours riding this week, I try to get it over 20 hours a week, but takes time to build body to handle that level. 

Oh, it was dark, wet and around 44F, quite nice actually, top speed was only 31MPH but because it was dark it felt quite bit faster.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Rain may end today to allow a ride, but at least I got out for a bit of a ride before work yesterday afternoon and picked up some PRs.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Rain may end today to allow a ride, but at least I got out for a bit of a ride before work yesterday afternoon and picked up some PRs.
> 
> View attachment 1165801


So what else did you ride besides the Ginny trail to get 20 miles in? The lower loop a couple of times perhaps?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So what else did you ride besides the Ginny trail to get 20 miles in? The lower loop a couple of times perhaps?


Normally that would be a 33 mile ride because I usually ride Ginny from home. However, I met the rest of the group at the Blue Sky parking lot and we rode from there. They were also going to do a loop in Horsetooth and Lory, but I had to bail out early to go to work.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Normally that would be a 33 mile ride because I usually ride Ginny from home. However, I met the rest of the group at the Blue Sky parking lot and we rode from there. They were also going to do a loop in Horsetooth and Lory, but I had to bail out early to go to work.


Wow! That's quite a bit more than I ever do. Love that trail though, pretty technical downhill.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wow! That's quite a bit more than I ever do. Love that trail though, pretty technical downhill.


I feel like it is one of the most technical trails around here. I rode it on a 10 year old hard tail with a fixed height seat post, clipless pedals, and bar ends. Set a new PR on the descent and was the 9th fastest of the day, out of 30+ riders. First time I had ever ridden that bike on the trail, and first time in over a year to ride the trail at all. Not bad for an old guy.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah us older guys do well in this sport. I ride with guys less than 1/2 my age all the time like today and we can more than keep up! :thumbsup: I do rides like this or more three times per week. Great job guys and gals!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> I feel like it is one of the most technical trails around here. I rode it on a 10 year old hard tail with a fixed height seat post, clipless pedals, and bar ends. Set a new PR on the descent and was the 9th fastest of the day, out of 30+ riders. First time I had ever ridden that bike on the trail, and first time in over a year to ride the trail at all. Not bad for an old guy.
> 
> View attachment 1165844


Yeah - not bad at all!  I'm pretty sure I couldn't keep up with you!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No mountain biking today, but my daughter and I rode down to the Fraser River from the house. Mostly road with a bit of gravel. Rode the Ridley...


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Hit the trails in the snow! A pretty fun ride overall. Definitely felt like resistance training with all the snow. The arctic mutts loved it!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> View attachment 1165895
> View attachment 1165896
> 
> 
> Hit the trails in the snow! A pretty fun ride overall. Definitely felt like resistance training with all the snow. The arctic mutts loved it!


What size of tires are you running? Looks like fun!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^ Just 27.5 x 2.3 stock tires. They did pick up quite a bit of snow in spots, made for a good work out. Driving out to the trail head the road was full of ice and snow, so I was starting to think it was a dumb idea to ride, but it actually turned out to be a lot of fun.

Only one other track visible in the snow and it looked like plus tires or fat bike.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ah - so same width as on my 29s (more or less). It does like it was a lot of fun. If we get some substantial snow here, I'll have to give it a try...


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got in 14 miles after work.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

got out for a few hours today, beat being at work. good way to start the week.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Quick ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Took the road bike for a spin this morning, just 10miles easy pace, my legs were not responding..


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

HTR4EVR said:


> Quick ride.


Thanks for sharing. Looks like it was great ride. Beats mine, though I was still glad to get out. Same as the other day. A little bit of gravel and a lot of pavement to go down to the river for a bit (with the road bike again).








[/url]


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ During the week that's all I can do, especially with this stupid time change, but is just as fun, just different.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

bjeast said:


> Thanks for sharing. Looks like it was great ride. Beats mine, though I was still glad to get out. Same as the other day. A little bit of gravel and a lot of pavement to go down to the river for a bit (with the road bike again).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for commenting. Valentine Vista Trail is short but never disappointing.  
Nice rig by the way. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ During the week that's all I can do, especially with this stupid time change, but is just as fun, just different.


True enough. And it beats pouring rain.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Here is the way up at valentine vista trail going north.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Just short recovery ride, in dark and ground was wet again. No trails even, just pavement.

1 hour, average speed 11MPH and average HR of 104bpm, Strava claimed 3215ft of climbing which I'm not going to believe. 

I'm amazed how many people ride without any kind of lights, also one bright guy had red light at front, would be better without light, IMO.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice video - what a great looking trail for a quick ride!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

HTR4EVR said:


> Thanks for commenting. Valentine Vista Trail is short but never disappointing.
> Nice rig by the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bike is pretty good for what I use it for. It's obviously not a racing bike, or even a dedicated road bike, but for the streets of Vancouver, where you can get the 4 x 4 experience going to the mall, or rides on gravel, it's pretty good without breaking the bank! It's kind of a cross between cyclocross and a road bike.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Made it to the endowment lands in Vancouver today. About the easiest mountain biking you're going to find, but it was still great to be in a forest for a bit. No Ridley gravel bike today!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Great weather here today. A buddy of mine and I got out there early and did just under 19. Fun stuff!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1266922730

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

I did 13 miles in an hour ride on the fat bike yesterday.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Boring recovery riding again, weather is like it always is, wet and dark, snow can be annoying, but at least it would make prettier pics, no point taking pics from this grayness...









Update: Oh yes, we do ride on mud even when riding at paved roads, bike is more in it's element that way...


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Today's ride, I got good laugh from Strava again, 19 minutes 260 Watts with HR of 119bpm, yeah, right, let's try 60 Watts, might be closer to reality 

That is not best though, Strava also claims over 2 hours with 240 Watts, I doubt that my FTP could be that high, usually I'm one of the slowest climbers, but it is nice to have something to laugh at.

Ride was 2 hours @ 12MPH average speed, not much fun, however need to do these base building rides, next week is more fun.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

grumpy old biker said:


> Today's ride, I got good laugh from Strava again, 19 minutes 260 Watts with HR of 119bpm, yeah, right, let's try 60 Watts, might be closer to reality
> 
> That is not best though, Strava also claims over 2 hours with 240 Watts, I doubt that my FTP could be that high, usually I'm one of the slowest climbers, but it is nice to have something to laugh at.


Strava wattages are just a semi-educated guess but if you ride a mountain bike on the road you can get some pretty impressive estimates.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> Strava wattages are just a semi-educated guess but if you ride a mountain bike on the road you can get some pretty impressive estimates.


Yeah, it tends to be tad off, 780W 1 minute with 120bpm for example, another thing affecting this is how altitude is not very accurate, of course GPS altitude is like that, but Strava seems to get it bit worse than Polar, maybe Polar uses some corrections and Strava uses raw data, but mostly amusement value.

Some day I can afford GPS with air pressure altitude.

With Speed King's my MTB is not that far off from road bike in rolling resistance and that of course adds to error in estimates too, maybe I should add new bike and put Trek with speed king's in as a road bike to get bit more accuracy.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Maybe 12 miles. Testing out a new umm.."lightweight cassette" on my Riot







The effort level's a little high, even with a pretty easy gear, but I was sick at my stomach and haven't been riding much the last month or so. Figure a ~40-miler early next week will give a better idea of how well this is gonna work out. 
I really love just having one gear, though. When I'm shifting gears all the time, I'm thinking about gears all the time, too. I want to feel more and think less when I'm on the bike...


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Did 40 miles in Moab.

Died a thousand deaths towards the end. 

Knocked out a couple of PRs on some of the "climbs" in the Mag 7 area. Close to the top 10 on a couple portions of Getaway despite a headwind and traffic. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Le Duke said:


> Did 40 miles in Moab.
> 
> Died a thousand deaths towards the end.
> 
> Knocked out a couple of PRs on some of the "climbs" in the Mag 7 area. Close to the top 10 on a couple portions of Getaway despite a headwind and traffic.


That sounds great. Somehow, some way, I have to get to Moab.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

New dirt today


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^ While I love the trails on Vancouver Island, I love the pics of the more desert, dry and rocky terrain with cactus, very cool. Would like to ride that one day.

Had a fun ride on some local trails that we've never ridden before. No snow and no mud but super slick roots hidden under leaves. By the end of the ride it seemed like the eyeballs were working independently, one scanning the trail ahead for whats coming up and the other looking looking at the front tire trying to see what was under the leaves! 

Well earned beer and pizza afterwards!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Went for a ride on my new steed today, just a short one though, I ran out of daylight. I'm not sure how short because I forgot to turn on my Garmin.:madman: It was a shakedown to figure out the suspension set up. Longer ride tomorrow.

So Clean and Shiny by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

got out for a short ride today (1.5 hours) but I usually get that much in everyday at least.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Way too cold for me this morning at 19 *f,
So today was spin class. Felt good and warm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2017)

That will happen. My bailout points are 10F, 0F windchill, ice, lightening, forecast heavy rain. It's funny sometimes how the guys who ride colder than I will think I'm wimping out but at some point we all reach our limit or the limits of our gear. The first year I commuted year round I had less gear and would ride to around -10F, but that was 32 years ago and I'm not inclined to give myself frostbite to prove a point. My take on commuting and cycling in general is: It is supposed to be fun, not cause injury and provide a sense of accomplishment. If you get to your destination and you've accomplished those things, you're golden.


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

Yup. I can't go everyday but have been going to three times per week and I'm hooked









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

got to ride for the first time since late Sept....and it was awesome to be out 33*F, awesome grey cloudy pre-winter day, no one but me out there

...and rough b/c I hadn't ridden for a while. Did the local yokel tracks in the city park, and then headed up to the new little skills park that COMBO built. It is pretty cool for sure. Definitely geared towards younger riders in that all of the lines and ride ups are short, but the pump track is cool, and there is even a decent "rock garden" area to navigate

did all of this after working out this morning...THAT was a dumb move!!! My muscles were not ready for that. Also going out tomorrow morning with my best friend who has been bitten by the MTB bug...gonna be fun


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Winter is canceled, we are back to the mud and grime season :madman: Took advantage of the snow free roads and went road biking as my mtb already has studded tires on it.


----------



## tkrowe (Jul 8, 2011)

It's a new day.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

First ride since July nice to get back on the trail......It hurt so good.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I've had a new-to-me bike sitting in the garage since Thursday, but the local trails are too muddy to ride. Instead of pedaling the new bike, I did a 42 mile gravel ride with friends. It was a beautiful day for it.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

One of the weeeeee sections on my 13 mile ride yesterday.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

askibum02 said:


> Went for a ride on my new steed today, just a short one though, I ran out of daylight. I'm not sure how short because I forgot to turn on my Garmin.:madman: It was a shakedown to figure out the suspension set up. Longer ride tomorrow.
> 
> So Clean and Shiny by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


Congrats on the new steed. I predict the ride bug will bite you hard on this one.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes, congrats on the new bike! Looks great!

After a nice ride in Pacific Spirit Park yesterday, where I took the first picture, it was back to a rainy day gravel ride on my Ridley. I had planned to mountain bike today, but my daughter said she'd ride with me, so we went for a ride on the ***** here in Richmond (BC). I like mountain biking more, but there is something satisfying about a nice ride near the water - even in the rain. I'm working on getting her into mountain biking, but for now, I'm happy enough with going for a ride with her on gravel or asphalt!









Yesterday


















Today


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Just past the Hymasa/Ahab intersection in Moab. I tried and failed to capture a borderline stampede of mule deer that were being chased by a dog. The sound was so loud I got off my bike and was looking for a place to hide from what I thought was a rock slide. By the time I got my phone out and ready they were out if sight.

Not a bad picture, though.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Le Duke said:


> Just past the Hymasa/Ahab intersection in Moab. I tried and failed to capture a borderline stampede of mule deer that were being chased by a dog. The sound was so loud I got off my bike and was looking for a place to hide from what I thought was a rock slide. By the time I got my phone out and ready they were out if sight.
> 
> Not a bad picture, though.
> 
> ...


Great picture!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Not from my ride, but driving up Hurrah Pass, looking out across the Colorado and the potash ponds to Dead Horse Point State Park and Canyonlands National Park.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Yesterday's sunset from near Mag 7/Mineral Bottom Road.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice pics Duke!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a lap this evening. -5c Zing! Chilly


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I really need to get some MTB time soon, but had a fun night on my other bike with the family


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

terrasmak said:


> I really need to get some MTB time soon, but had a fun night on my other bike with the family
> 
> Nice one man! looks like the lil one got some hardware :thumbsup:
> 
> I remember my BMX times, would expend countless hours ridin my pk.ripper and yellow skyway II wheels , wish i'd still have that bike  happy times.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Congrats on the new steed. I predict the ride bug will bite you hard on this one.


It has. I rode a trail that I hadn't ridden in a couple years, last ridden with a hard tail, and it was the most fun with clothes on I had in a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Did a set of connections at Silly Mountain today.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

pvflyer said:


> terrasmak said:
> 
> 
> > I really need to get some MTB time soon, but had a fun night on my other bike with the family
> ...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

last for make a picture


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, it had to be short due to life, but I got out for 5.7miles, just 872' of climbing...still had fun though.










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Funday ride. Trails were a little muddy where the frost melted, otherwise cool and dry.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Since our favorite parks are charcoaled and under repair we have to ride the least favorite Moore Creek trail. Six creek crossings slippery as hell and three grinder climbs.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1273111678

OTB on the last creek xing. But at least I cleared those gnarly climbs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

allu said:


> View attachment 1166990
> 
> View attachment 1166991
> 
> ...


Mud and grime beats slush hands down, though. I'm still debating if I should go for a light ride or if I should stick to plan and have rest day and tomorrow harder day.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got in 13 miles before the sun went down.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice picture! Not much of a ride today, but I did get to the grocery store on my Ridley (with my daughter).


----------



## CMAc7 (Oct 29, 2017)

Work has a "use it or lose it" vacation day policy. I decided to use today to get in some single track.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

From the past week in the Virgin/Hurricane area:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Those are great pics! I'm envious. That looks like the kind of riding I'd really enjoy!


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

bjeast said:


> Those are great pics! I'm envious. That looks like the kind of riding I'd really enjoy!


Agree, that surface looks like pavement, but with features!

I'm so sick of riding in mud or wet pavement with grime coating bike, then you guys post these pics of perfectly dry and solid environments, ground where you don't sink into, that must be pretty nice


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Still no MTB riding, but spent another night at the BMX track with the kids. At least I get a nice long ride taking the roadbike to work tomorrow


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

got to ride today and had my butt handed to me a few times but overall it was an enjoyable day.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

As forecast did show less than 10% chance of rain or snowing and it was bit below freezing, though I have a dry ride, yeah, right:









35 mile ride in 2 hours 40 minutes, had one 4.85 mile section @ 19MPH that was fastest I could, snow, slush, water, all kinds of things raining.

So how many excavators you have counted on your rides? There was at least eight, one is not in pic and another was after I did run out of battery.

















































Also yet another truck









Bike paths are bit crowded by heavy machinery.

Narrow roads are also interesting, good thing there are bus stops:

















Riding in normal conditions is like this, always wet, always mud:

















So this is end result, everything was washed and clean before ride and this is after one ride on mostly paved paths and roads:









Front side of helmet, face and everything covered with same stuff:


















So tomorrow new day same result again, enjoy from your dry weather, it must be fun to have such.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

29er4ever said:


> Got in 13 miles before the sun went down.
> View attachment 1167394


Desert Classic?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

terrasmak said:


> Still no MTB riding, but spent another night at the BMX track with the kids. At least I get a nice long ride taking the roadbike to work tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 1167414
> 
> ...


man that place is SWEET!!!! Wish I had something like that around here!! We used to, back in the 70's and 80's...all we have right now is this:

sad "shell" of what used to be a pretty cool race area
































...last one with a little friend who comes out and chases you around the track...sorry for the sideways orientation. I don't know how to fix that


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Is that a fox? That old BMX track actually looks pretty fun. Get digging, fix it up.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

New day, new 2 hour ride, new issues (snow causing tire to rub, not enough clearance), sticky snow this time, it is amazing how much snow Speed King can throw. 









Also I got three brakings from Tektro Novela, until it decided not to function anymore, once again, I guess I get BB7 or something mechanical for rear, it does not need much power, but reliability would be nice.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Had a good one, got myself a bunch of PR'son the strava, even though it was pretty warm... but couldn't figure out why I seemed to have a loose crank arm, nothing was loose... got home, took stuff apart, nice big crack in the crank, whoops.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ how about posting some photos in the appropriate thread of that crank?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

sXeXBMXer said:


> man that place is SWEET!!!! Wish I had something like that around here!! We used to, back in the 70's and 80's...all we have right now is this:
> 
> sad "shell" of what used to be a pretty cool race area
> View attachment 1167486
> ...


I have 4 tracks within 35 miles of my house. Been to 3 so far, the one in those pics is the worst so far.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

6+ mile night ride last night at a balmy 34 degrees.

One month to the day from my last ride. Felt every second of it. 

A little après bike by the fire pit.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Just a commute today, saw a person other side of the street pushing pedestrian button at traffic lights that are under construction, there are no lights, just posts for the lights and those buttons.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep..weekday road ride before work. Felt the 4days off the bike, work has been a b**tch! 10miles, easy pace, nice weather.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

11 miles of gentle riding due to new studded tires, almost felt like riding over the pond  Maybe in a week or two if the weather remains cold.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

yeah, did my daily local trail ride and came home after dislocating two fingers, bruising my calf and shoulder by having to change my line while going off of a drop due to a deer going down the same drop from the other side of the trail and having a one on one with the ground.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Finally got the chance to try out my "new-to-me" bike that I built 8 days ago. Need to dial it in a bit more, but had a great time. Motivation to ride is always increased by getting a new bike.


----------



## aphoeniceus (Nov 4, 2017)

I’m a noob, but I’ve gone riding three days this week. And it’s kicking my butt. But, here is a view from a small trail in San Diego. Third time on this bike and still trying to get used to it, a diamondback sync’r pro.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another day, another road ride. But it was a nice day here in Vancouver. I rode up to the highest point in the city - Queen Elizabeth Park.


----------



## kamadan (Jul 20, 2009)

Polonezköy, Istanbul.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Marshall Cyn today, awesome day to ride in SoCal. We did 6.8, my buddy was out early, still an awesome ride.

Used my GoPro, but haven't mess with it yet.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Went for a ride with my son today. Second ride out on my new bike, first ride out on his. 
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Saw some wild horses on last night's ride.








Rode 17.5 miles today with the wife. This was after she did an hour spin session in the morning.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

40°F, but sunny. 22 miles and 2650' vertical. Still personalizing and tweaking the bike to dial in the fit and ride.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It rained today  

Made the best of the day: did a morning crossfit class, put on my rain boots and slicker and did a big long walk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Riding was had today. Many miles of amazing singletrack.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We rode today. The rain stopped last night and it's snowed a little but it didn't stay on the ground


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^^Cool pics! I'm jelly, no ride this week  too much rain and work.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Got out 3 times late this week. Thursday night urban single track (23 miles). Friday "big mountain" ride in the GWNF (Lookout mountain). "Dirt Church" gravel ride this morning. A little over 50 miles for the week.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I watched the clouds all afternoon while doing yard work and kept thinking a sunset ride was in order. It did not disappoint.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> We rode today. The rain stopped last night and it's snowed a little but it didn't stay on the ground
> 
> View attachment 1168281
> 
> ...


Where is this trail?

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> I watched the clouds all afternoon while doing yard work and kept thinking a sunset ride was in order. It did not disappoint.
> 
> View attachment 1168307
> 
> ...


Yep, amazing sky. As you know I'm only several miles from you and this is what I saw just a mile from my house.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

A quick 18 km spin tonight. It was pretty chilly and windy out, but even once I kind of got the clothing right. Gotta go again tomorrow


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*Thanksgiving week in So-Cal*

Good day to call in sick .....:thumbsup:

Have a great thanksgiving boys and girls be kind to yours loved ones

Cheers


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

It was a fun 22 miles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Got in 26 yesterday. 'Bout time, since I've hardly been riding lately.
After 8 months of mild summer, the weather is finally great here, too!


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah, 50 miles in dark, snow and ice covered roads, almost 4 hours of aerobic training. 

I did eat 1400 calorie breakfast and Polar shows my ride burned over 3000 calories, it kinda feels, it was supposed to be light 2 hour ride, but got lost and had to chase a bus and ... well, how you are going to take it slow when legs say "floor it, that will feel good"?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

ugh, rode today and it was ****. Way too hot for me, first part was fine, climby climby, then after a decent, got on another climb and hit the end of this tiny exposed root in a berm, boom flat, don't even know how that happened anyway, the tube valve wouldn't fit the pump, so took an age to get not enough pressure...then got back on and ...nothin. I was done. Too hot and I had no legs, started making all sorts of mistakes even on easy stuff. Just stuck it in an easy gear and cruised it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

We cancelled a ride today. 98 in my area right at 2pm. Who's riding turkey day?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

might ride tomorrow...or ice skate...or both? Depends on how I feel in the morning.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Short ride with mi new carbon fiber fork.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanksging morning solo ride.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ I can't see chit, Tapatalk pics not showing.

Three 2mi laps in 70° temps after turkey and all the fixin's.

I'm thankful for coffee! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ good, is not just me then.

I'm nursing a hangover dang it!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We had 31 show up for our annual Thanksgiving Day ride. 11 miles and 2000' vertical.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Turkey Day ride with my riding buddy through Far North Park and up and around Middle Fork Trail, above Anchorage. Saw some -°Fs and never got above about +10 or so, but the right layers and gear made it oh-so-fun. Descending that much gives a lot of opportunity to "super cool" your core.

































































We are lucky to have these temps and some snow.​


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Turkey day for me. Take the boys riding so they werent getting underfoot at the inlaws.

Win win. Afternoon riding with both boys and no pissed off wife by dinner time. New tradition for our family lol.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Painful ride today. Not many miles but the climb was relentless. It was crazy hot too here in So-Cal! Had to cut it short to get home to the Family.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Slushy and icy today, but managed to get a good 17 miles in


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet 10.5miles with just 1200' of elevation. Not sure why but got sick during the ride..I pushed through though! Great weather!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Double climb plus trail work. The Black Friday special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Decided tto #optoutside today, went for a short 7 mile ride. My wife has plans for us this evening, or I would have ridden longer. I clipped my bars on a tree and crashed, resulting in this.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

Not really bad, but it painted my bike pretty good.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

Tried my first jump ever. Actually went back a couple more times too. Insert big **** eating grin here.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

Tomorrow is a longer ride with a little more gnar.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

When I started this hobby, never thought I would record my rides, but its fun to replay what you did. Still learning all this, here is one from this morning. I got a handlebar metal mount (thx HTr)I didnt enjoy the helmet set up.

Flame away lol


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

12 miles today, and boy, my legs were barking! More than two weeks off the bike along with a cold morning made for a tough day in the woods. 

Will be out again tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostHustler (May 7, 2007)

13 mile ride through the city. I think I like night riding better. Definitely need to upgrade my light. Gonna be a long winter staring at this beaut. Grateful for these last few 50 degree days.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2017)

I got out for a short ride with the GF today @ Annadel State Park, in Santa Rosa. :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Living at at the foot of the mountains gives us some pretty diverse riding options from the house. Yesterday was singletrack in the forest in record warm temperatures for the date. Today was 52 miles of gravel across the prairie while fighting wind and tumbleweeds. Either way, riding bikes with friends is fun.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Todays ride, stopped to admire the view of the Missouri River.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RavenDavey (Oct 3, 2015)

Rode two laps on Vertigo today...and the "black Friday" crowds were on bikes! Never seen this many riders on this trail, but it was a beautiful day for riding.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

I found a Turkey burn invite to ride 3 hours of secret private trails with 20 other invitees. Inviter has twenty 20 acre lots with about 8 miles of trail thru all the lots and lot buyers allow trail easements. How cool is that!? The trails rival most of the official riding areas in the state.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Did about 9.5 miles and about 984 ft of climbing. Tame by most of your standards, but decent for central NC. It turned out to be an expensive ride though. I had a low speed crash in a rock garden and scratched my fork and frame, and then was riding under a low bridge at a pretty decent clip and didn't duck far enough. Hit my head square and put a flat spot on my helmet.

Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

New helmet is on the way, and need to pick up some emory cloth to see if I can smooth out the scratches in the fork so they don't tear up my seals.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

9.8miles, did a road ride with a buddy that got an entry level road bike. We had a good ride around the foothills in Monrovia.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

...


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

BADDANDY said:


> I found a Turkey burn invite to ride 3 hours of secret private trails with 20 other invitees. Inviter has twenty 20 acre lots with about 8 miles of trail thru all the lots and lot buyers allow trail easements. How cool is that!? The trails rival most of the official riding areas in the state.
> 
> View attachment 1169171


Wow, that's a pretty ride! Without disclosing the private stash, where are you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

ravewoofer said:


> Wow, that's a pretty ride! Without disclosing the private stash, where are you? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wetside of WA


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

*3 Weeks of Italy + 12lbs = SLOW!!!*

My wife & I took a fabulous trip through Italy! In other words, we ate our way through the country. It was a needed vacation, especially for her. Today was the first day back on the bike and boy did that hurt. I basically lost all of my fitness (well not really, but certainly in a relative sense I did). We generally don't eat any red meat or much dairy, but we did while we were there! Oh my god did we eat, and eat, and eat! Pasta, gelatos, salumis, cheeses, pastries, breads; you know, all those things we are not supposed to eat much of! Haha! Right! Good to be back on a bike however painful.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

I kept it short today with very limited climbing as my legs are pretty cooked from a hard week. Slept in and hit the neighborhood trails right out the back door.

4.6 miles 
700 ft of climbing 
825 ft of descent


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Finally back on the mountain bike today! Not that I don't appreciate being able to get out on road/gravel bike (Groad bike?), but it was fun to get out on the Fuel today. Even caught a bit of air here and there and few drops. I didn't stop to take pics of the trails themselves, which aren't exactly black diamond. Overall, I'm really liking this bike.









Park map - definitely doesn't show all the fun stuff!









End of ride...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yep, and I stopped and made hot cocoa.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an evening rip!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

101 said:


> I kept it short today with very limited climbing as my legs are pretty cooked from a hard week. Slept in and hit the neighborhood trails right out the back door.
> 
> 4.6 miles
> 700 ft of climbing
> 825 ft of descent


cool place.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup. 

First ride back after a mediocre wreck & a few reasonable bruises/contusions...

Felt far from one w/ bike... but still had a blast!!

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice late fall post Turkey day ride. Temps in the low 40s, 12.4 miles.

Felt great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. I'm riding the Amtrak right now (aka boring express)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

pvflyer said:


> cool place.


Yeah, you can definitely high wall some turns on your way down. In fact, some of the tread marks are 15+ feet high and Some parts of that wash are barely wide enough to accommodate handlebars. You ride it until you can't fit any longer and then turn around and ride it back out. It's a rather unusual trail for this area.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet sauce ride along the Humber River today.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

HTR4EVR said:


> Yes. I'm riding the Amtrak right now (aka boring express)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always wanted to do that, just not wherever that is.

Rode my Trek 930 today in my 'regular park'. Over the years I have moved to FS, and rode the same park with my 930. I must have been an animal back in the day!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Rode in Pacific Spirit park again, this time with my Ridley. It's not as as smooth as my mountain bike, obviously, but it's still kinda cool that a "road" bike can handle mild off road trails.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Finally got out on a ride today! Considering how much rain we've had lately there was almost no mud, sweet! Definitely a leg and lung workout today. Mutts had a good time too.









After ride treat!


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Got out T-day morning with a group to pre-burn some calories 8ish miles.
Took the wife on her 1st night ride Saturday evening (which she enjoyed) 6ish miles.

Then did my biggest vertical day to date yesterday 52.5 miles with 5400' of climbing on some of the best gravel roads I've ever seen.


----------



## Bikefly (Nov 27, 2017)

Looks beautiful country


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

Did Twist N' Shout today.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

It was sunny today, so I took the Trek on a ride through the Endowment Lands here in Vancouver and ended up down at the beach! Even though the trail is easy, I had a great time. I was pleasantly surprised that I was able to make it up the steep hill from the beach back without sucking wind as much as I thought I might.  Glad to have that granny gear!








Spanish Banks








The view








On the way home...


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Can't seem to get enough of mountain biking lately. I'm hopelessly addicted and I think I might need help. Porter likes it, too.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like it was a great day!


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

I was going to, but as I did not ride for two days, I got flat last night while at sleep, bike was on bike stand and yes it had a flat at the morning.

Under closer examination I found numerous tiny sharp pieces of gravel, so small hard to even see those, that had worked their way trough the tire into tube.

So my tire was like a hedgehog's back against the tube.

Removed foreign objects, added some air to tube and after bit of twisting and turning it holds air nicely. These brown liquids are nice inside the tube, no more manual patching!

Might need to consider upgrading to this century though, tubeless protection tires might give bit more speed, current tubes and cheap protection tires weight almost 10 pounds and that I can feel!


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

Got out this morning with a friend of mine.. temp was only in the low 30's but we warmed up quickly out there!!
































I'm not sure if these are coming up rotated 90* but on the phone they come up correctly.. not sure how to fix that!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jay930, Nice shots and sweet looking trails through the woods, where is that?


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks Dirtjunkie, I was riding at Big River Management Area.. it’s about 18 miles of that type of trail.. great place to ride!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did, went for an 8mile road ride, saw this guy on his MTB riding the horse trails, had to jump in. I wanted some dirt


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, I DID ride today, just no words, first time on smaller trails for few weeks and bike fails again, that tiny wooden stick was enough for the RD hanger:









Behind those trees runs bigger path and I had plans to ride that back to civilization, but it had to fail that close to end of small trail. 









I'm having something break off each ride on those smaller trails, might sell the bike and get road bike instead if this keeps up


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

grumpy old biker said:


> I'm having something break off each ride on those smaller trails, might sell the bike and get road bike instead if this keeps up


You may find cars do a lot more damage than sticks.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

chazpat said:


> You may find cars do a lot more damage than sticks.


Surely, it would still be less repairing, funeral costs are something I don't need to worry about 

Last weeks I did mostly road cycling kind, with MTB. Is this the narrow wide I keep hearing about?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

grumpy old biker said:


> Yes, I DID ride today, just no words, first time on smaller trails for few weeks and bike fails again, that tiny wooden stick was enough for the RD hanger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so jealous of the snow! Where are you? Funny that I used to get frustrated with breakdowns, but now they are just part of the game. You get used to dealing with...and definitely don't go road exclusively. There is just as much damage there from the debris of humanity: potholes=wheel bends; open car doors=a multitude of destructive events; broken glass/other scraps=consistent flat tires...and as chazpat mentioned...ignorant people in cars.

i would rather have a million trail fails than 1 road fail


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> so jealous of the snow! Where are you? Funny that I used to get frustrated with breakdowns, but now they are just part of the game. You get used to dealing with...and definitely don't go road exclusively. There is just as much damage there from the debris of humanity: potholes=wheel bends; open car doors=a multitude of destructive events; broken glass/other scraps=consistent flat tires...and as chazpat mentioned...ignorant people in cars.
> 
> i would rather have a million trail fails than 1 road fail


I'm in an apartment right now, going for a run in a moment  Moved to Central Finland quite some time ago actually, it still bit of getting used to, but to be honest number of small trails is incredible and after riding road side so long, I'm not really going back to that, mud, wet rocks and roots is where the fun is.

Good/bad snow, it is bit too wet now, so sticks to tires, wheels, everywhere, but it will be better as temp goes bit down.

Yeah, fail at road cycling is annoying as it means really lot of steps by foot to get back!

Tubeless fluid inside a tube saved me many steps last weeks, but there was lot of holes in rear tire tube that fluid had fixed, still need to remove sharp objects from outer tire.

There is always small chance of reason those breakdowns being because of the rider (me), but we probably can ignore that fact as statistically meaningless. 
I knew stick was there, I heard it being picked up by spokes and I did intentionally pedal with quite some strength as such thin stick should just snap between the spokes as always... 
What do you mean by improper use of equipment?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> so jealous of the snow! Where are you? Funny that I used to get frustrated with breakdowns, but now they are just part of the game. You get used to dealing with...and definitely don't go road exclusively. There is just as much damage there from the debris of humanity: potholes=wheel bends; open car doors=a multitude of destructive events; broken glass/other scraps=consistent flat tires...and as chazpat mentioned...ignorant people in cars.
> 
> i would rather have a million trail fails than 1 road fail


You need to move to Alaska bro :thumbsup:


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Did 9.5 miles of old school, rooty and rocky single track at the state park as we r camping here one last time before we put her to bed for the winter



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GhostHustler (May 7, 2007)

Gettin it in the last few nice days of the year here.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> You need to move to Alaska bro :thumbsup:


I've noticed that about him. Always drooling over the cold shots.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've noticed that about him. Always drooling over the cold shots.


Every bit of snow, he gets all happy about. I enjoy his posts though, personally I'm a summer dude, and don't do well in cold weather. I think he is the Mid-West, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Every bit of snow, he gets all happy about. I enjoy his posts though, personally I'm a summer dude, and don't do well in cold weather. I think he is the Mid-West, if I'm not mistaken.


Nothing wrong with getting the ones that are not in the cold wondering what they are missing out on.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm no stranger to snow, but as I get older my tolerance for the cold goes down. I am enjoying the warm and dry weather we are experiencing right now. Today's after work spin started in nearly 60°F temperatures.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Every bit of snow, he gets all happy about. I enjoy his posts though, personally I'm a summer dude, and don't do well in cold weather. I think he is the Mid-West, if I'm not mistaken.


Yep...midwest...Ohio to be exact. And if I could find a job in my field, I would consider Alaska, but I doubt there is a huge demand for band directors up there. I have also considered Michigan and Eastern New York. With retirement looming in the next 10 years, I might end up in Michigan anyways!! My fiance is from there, and we are scouting some places in north central MI. Around the Lupton/Rifle River area...

We used to get snowy winters like the pics I drool over, but recently it has been about 1 out of every 10 that we get more than a few inches that last for longer than a few days...

I live vicariously thru all of your pics!!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Mother nature showing off this evening:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ wow! showing off indeed!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Lots of great pics!!!


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Some from yesterday, I'm sure lot of you guys would have these wet roots and rocks with wet snow over your dry conditions, there is not much grip, if there is then front wheel likes to lift up because so many rocks and roots on climbs and so on, but even walking speed is interesting, lol.









You guys know how wet root should be crossed, how about wet root with snow cover? I make front wheel to hop over root, then lighten up rear and keep doing that, core workout, gets tiring quite fast.

































Here is about 1ft drop before that wet spot, edge is not very well visible, I'm not good with drops though so didn't ride that:









Even with 22-36 in 26" bike I get my HR to max out with these climbs, trying to balance between grip on rear and front wheel staying on ground takes bit of energy.









Everything is wet, wet leaves on wet roots and then throw some snow and water there:









Of course guys at dry places think riding should stop at these conditions, but it does not go that way here, it's year around or you are limited to 2 months of riding each year at maximum.

I guess this is somewhat technical riding I do, can't really remember seeing fast trails out there, but there are more rocks on quite many of the trails. Single track paths rather than trails I guess.

About cold, maybe first 10 minutes you can feel there being cold, but sweating like a pig is correct description after that, speeds are so slow while heart rate high that you stay warm, too hot is more of issue. 
Most of the time it is 22T granny and hardly ever heavier than 5th gear, then there are few descents where you can actually get some speed, at least with my fitness level and equipment/skill.

Gravel grinding and road is where cold has more effect.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Where are these trails?


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Where are these trails?


Northern Europe, Alaska/Canada might have something similar, places that get snow and during ice age had thick ice cover over bedrock, so that there are enough rocks.

I hear Japan has similar trails and snow at mountain areas, but with less rocks.

There needs to be enough population with dogs that walk in a forest for these trails to form, pretty much naturally formed trails and all is free access to anyone, like all forests.

There is real Bike park in area too, but that is going to cost something, that for someone who wants to do Gravity type with lifts and all.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

13.41 miles today with 1175 feet of climbing. Crisp day at 34F. Leaves down covering all rocks and roots.

Actually makes it easier to clear technical sections as I won't freak out at what I can't see. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My MTB buddies bailed, so went for 12.5 with GG...rail trail/pavement ride.

Good workout, keeping those legs moving. 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

75F here and was able to get out for a few hours, I usually am able to get out for at least a hour an a half daily but had to miss two days this week due to work which in turn made me decide to take an extra two days off next week to make up for it. I do not envy any of you who have to deal with snow and ice and cooler temps, but wish you all the best.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Where are these trails?


I don't know, but I need a filter for my cell phone camera.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Squeezed in a ride for the second day in a row today. Consecutive days on the bike were the norm early in the year, but work and life and a broken rib got in the way. Now I have found myself 400 miles behind where I was on this date last year.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I got out today with my son for just shy of 10 miles with 524 ft of climbing and a 9.4 mph average. I rode with a new group, three guys and two gals in their mid to late 50s. Co-workers and acquaintance of an acquaintance if you will. It wasn't a group that I would typically ride with but ended up being fun. No stops for any jumping or challenging terrain features, just going balls to the wall and getting as much mileage as we could squeeze out of the trail. I rode the same trail last week, and only rode 6.9 miles at a 7.1 mph average. As per my last four rides, I bit dirt again. It seems like I'm doing something wrong if I don't end up on the ground at least once every ride. This time I managed to get my crash on video though, I was riding with a GoPro for the first time. Here is the aftereffects of the biff, and the video for your viewing pleasure.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

My biff today.


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

Went with a friend who got us lost. What should have been a 2.5 hr 12mile ride turned into 16+ miles (Probably closer to 20..)4+ hours and almost a night in the mountains. Sadly realizing how woefully ill prepared for such an event while tryin to alleviate the cramps that were looking like what may cause said unplanned overnight stay gave me a good scare. We barely got back to the van before it was completely dark.
So lessons learned; when possibly going deep be way more prepared: 
lighter and/or flint and striker.
A friggin packable jacket. Gah what was I thinking.....
A bigger pack for more stuff that I will think of I’m sure as I reassess the events that unfolded.
Oh and it was still fun as hell, and will make for a good story Monday.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^Well I never saw that coming. Good thing the ground was there to slow you down  Glad you're ok


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, got on the Trek again. No shots of the trails - just the bike loaded and ready to go home and the bike at home. Rode the Delta Watershed again, and while it's not the North Shore, there are some fun, flowy trails, as well as few that are a little more technical. Met a young guy who showed me a few trails I didn't know existed. Despite the wet weather, and the wet trails, I had a great time!









Loaded up and ready to go home









At home


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Full moon tonight. We did a rip this evening


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice! I've never actually done a night ride!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

13.5 today with 1100 feet of climbing.

The season will be pretty much over for me once it's too cold or snowy in Massachusetts but I did more mileage than last year. I use Runkeeper for my riding so here's my year to year stats:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Social ride was at a pretty brisk pace this morning. Still enjoying dry trails and warm temps.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Nice! I've never actually done a night ride!


Watch out for rattlesnakes, although they probably don't have the energy to strike now it's cold, but you never know. I've had too many close calls with them after dark that I'm wary of night trails now.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

16.9 miles with 3300 vertical. We have some incredible purpose built mountain biking only trails near us in Glorieta, New Mexico. It is a stop on the BME (Big Mountain Enduro Series) and some of the lines are totally HUGE and crazy! Still recovering from this serious cold and not having ridden for 4 weeks (Italian vacation), but it was amazing to ride out there. If we don't wind up getting much snow this year, I know what I will be doing instead....

Here are some photos of us riding out there today...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Funday afternoon ride along the Humber River. We checked out the old cement pond  Lots of climbs and descents along the way. The morning fog lifted and it got warm... It was a rad day with my sweetie


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Mis-timed my 14 mile workout ride. First half was wet, second half was dry. I must pump harder in the rain as I actually had to stretch the muscles after the ride.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Solo ride with the mutts. No rain and some sun, nice! 15.1 km (9.3 miles) and 501 m climb (1640 feet), decent workout.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another ride through Pacific Spirit Park, down to the beach, and back. It was a nice day with no rain! Nothing challenging or technical, but still enjoyable to get out!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No rattlers where I live - cougars and coyotes, though.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

bjeast said:


> Another ride through Pacific Spirit Park, down to the beach, and back. It was a nice day with no rain! Nothing challenging or technical, but still enjoyable to get out!
> 
> View attachment 1170594


I want to live where you live, I miss the PNW. I lived in Tacoma for a year when I was in the Army. I stayed busy in the mountains on my days off.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes rode the 26" today first time in a while on the trail (I've been using it as a roadbike now that it's dark after 5 PM). Realized I need a wider rear tire for trails. 1.95 inch on the back now and it just cannot climb like my other bike that has 2.35 inches in back. So I'm buying the CST RockHawk 2.25 in back (I have the 2.4 version in front and it's great). Hoping that helps climbing. I now have four 26" wheels, two for dirt and two for pavement, kind of a pain to switch both wheels but at least I'm using all four. 27.5" is in the shop for the 1st time ever, after around 1500 miles of riding, really happy with that bike. But DUH I didn't know that a cassette needs to be changed when the chain is changed, I thought that was just for freewheels. Yesterday I kept messing with the rear derailleur on a different trail trying to fix the chain skip after I put a new chain on; hopefully the new cassette will fix everything. It's the first fix I've needed on my 27.5" ever in 8 months; I cannot say the same for the 26".


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Barely got 10 miles in before the sun started going down...gonna have to sneak out of work earlier.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

askibum02 said:


> I want to live where you live, I miss the PNW. I lived in Tacoma for a year when I was in the Army. I stayed busy in the mountains on my days off.


The Pacific North West is pretty great! The wet winters aren't the best, but at least we can usually get out!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Managed to get out for a short 36 minute ride on the road (with a bit of gravel thrown in for good measure). It was great to get out and enjoy the sun for a bit! Made it down to the Fraser River for a few minutes!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Got out for 10 miles and 1050ft of climbing for my 41st birthday. Hit a jump of kilter and scraped up my knee pretty good. I'm sick of bleeding, so I have knee pads on the way.:lol:
IMG_3864 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
IMG_2769 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
IMG_4312 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
IMG_6390 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

No, but I did go on a trail run yesterday. I even had my bike and all my gear in my car but something told me to go run instead.

7 miles, 1,700ft elevation gain at a 11:00/mi pace. 

I'm so freakin sore this morning.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Smithhammer said:


>


Rained all day here so no riding but I did get my two wheel fix today on the other bike.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Granite Bay as the sun sets*


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Quick 21km before work.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

8miles of 40+ mph winds! That was tough, seemed like the wind was against me all the time.

But got out for a ride. A bit of a climb, you might see some smoke in the distance. 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> 8miles of 40+ mph winds! That was tough, seemed like the wind was against me all the time.
> 
> But got out for a ride. A bit of a climb, you might see some smoke in the distance.


Hope that fire stays far away from where you are!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


> Hope that fire stays far away from where you are!


Thank you!! So far so good in my area, the smoke in the background is in the San Bernardino Mts, quite far from area, but it gives you an idea how strong these fires have been. San Diego just got hit as well from what I just read.

Thanks again!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No mountain biking, but another ride to the highest point in the city! I'd hoped it would be above the fog, but nope! Fog for the whole ride! Still it was nice to get out.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bjeast said:


> No mountain biking, but another ride to the highest point in the city! I'd hoped it would be above the fog, but nope! Fog for the whole ride! Still it was nice to get out.


That looks like a fun bike :thumbsup:

Having the roadie is fun, I know people frown up on it but its a different experience, another way to have fun riding. Plus much more practical for those of us with limited time to hit the trails.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> That looks like a fun bike :thumbsup:
> 
> Having the roadie is fun, I know people frown up on it but its a different experience, another way to have fun riding. Plus much more practical for those of us with limited time to hit the trails.


I used to think I wouldn't want a road bike, but it is a way to get for a quick ride - I also did a couple errands as well. Mountain biking will always be my favourite form of riding, but having a road/gravel bike is great, too! I'm pretty happy with the bike overall - it's nice having a bike that can handle roads and gravel.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Was planning to go for a longer ride today, but after running errands around town, I quickly changed my mind. The little snowfall we were supposed to get turned out to be a blizzard which quickly made riding on the sidewalks and trails without a fatbike a real pain. Well, it was a pain on my beater city bike with skinny tires.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Auburn Night Ride*

Some pix I posted over on the night riding photo thread.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Did the bike commute thing everyday this week. Temps where wildly swinging in every direction.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did, and challenged myself a lot today, even though I had to HAB a bit.

14mi. 1796' elevation. I'm ready for a huge burrito and a super cold Stella!

Last pix, poor bike placement equalled cactus on my grip!

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday.

Check out Bonelli Xploring on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1308392725









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

When it is 60°F in Colorado at 7000' above sea level in December, one must ride. I had to make up for a week off the bike by squeezing in 4200' of vertical over 27 miles.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

*Mt. Fromme, BC*

Finally made it up to the North Shore today. And wow, was it worth it. The fog in Vancouver gave way to clear blue skies on Mt. Fromme, and it actually got warmer the higher I climbed! The trail conditions were fantastic for this time of year! It was so great to be back up there!

Really enjoyed the Fuel 9.8 as you can see below!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Unfortunately, it's been raining here in Alaska for the last few weeks, so lots and lots of ice (the ground stays cold since it sees so little sunlight, so even if the air temp is above freezing it will freeze on the ground at night). Still, managed a pretty good ride. This is what studs are for.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh man, that looks so ... cool.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Didn't ride today, hopefully tomorrow, but I love all the great pics of all the awesome places everyone is riding, from ice and snow, to rad north shore and even cactus, pretty cool all the different places.


----------



## Mr.Hanky (Oct 19, 2005)

I rode yesterday and timed the first snow here in norther NJ perfectly. Riding while it is snowing is one of my favorite and rarest ride, I love it.

Bringing a small snort of insanely smokey peaty cask strength whiskey helps a bit too.

I was running 12 and 13 psi in those Minions and it was still quite slick on the rocks and roots.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride last night. -6c windchill and a light dusting of snow. We built a little bucket fire and ate a gingerbread man 
We didn't need the studded tires on this ride, but soon. I'll probably switch to my hardtail once I replace my back brake.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, I think my season is over. We had 7 inches of snow last night and I don't ride a fat bike.

I had a great season, only one spill in April and logged over 900 miles in the woods.

Now, it's 2-3 weekly spin class to get ready for March 2018.

For those that do ride, enjoy the rest of the year! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks ravewoofer. I got one more crack at the North Shore today here in BC. I shouldn't have (too much to do), but I couldn't resist. It was another incredible day up there! Below is a pic that will give you an idea of what the weather was like on Mt. Fromme, even if it the trail in the pic isn't impressive - it's a pretty easy end to a ride.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

29 miles, 2000' of climbing on a bluebird day.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Smithhammer said:


> 29 miles, 2000' of climbing on a bluebird day.


Wow. Awesome photo.

I've never been out to Idaho for riding, although it looks like is should be on a ride list for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride today. Funday ride along the Humber. Light dusting of snow and the wind has picked up since yesterday. A few more of our favorite things.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

ravewoofer said:


> I've never been out to Idaho for riding, although it looks like is should be on a ride list for sure.


Definitely.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Did 19.9 miles at Pueblo Reservoir today. Didn't look at my Strava until I put the bike on my truck, otherwise I'd of done at least a 1/10 of a mil extra!!!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

The trouble I am having is getting back up to speed (endurance, power, and strength) after my vacation in Italy. It is so painful and the only way to get it back is to go through it. Ouch!

15 miles, 2800 vertical in 2 hours 10 min. Agh!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> 29 miles, 2000' of climbing on a bluebird day.





cyclelicious said:


> We did a ride today. Funday ride along the Humber. Light dusting of snow and the wind has picked up since yesterday. A few more of our favorite things.
> 
> View attachment 1171632
> 
> ...


sooo jealous of all of your snow!!! We got a dusting and it will be gone tomorrow...I am hoping we get pounded over Christmas break when I have 2 and 1/2 weeks off!!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Good ride on single track today. Roots were super slick! Word of the day "dab". Nothing like trying to clear all the slippery roots without dabbing lol.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Good dry 35° 14 mile workout ride. Weird how the 2 tracks evaporate when it's this cold and the tires keep falling into the crust. I've only ever had this occur here on base.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It was another beautiful day in the back yard today.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Yes I did.*

Went to sleep with a very bad neck/back ache, slept like crap so missed the 5:30am, beat the heat, group ride. Got up around 7am and temps seemed nice, checked temps as morning progressed and it stayed cool, so ended up going for a nice little solo spin around 11am, not something you normally do on this island, but with it so cool (high of only 29C) it seemed like winter :eekster: Great tech ride along the coral cliffs, haven't done that ina while, need to do it more often and keep the skills sharp.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Another evening riding off into the sunset


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another great pic!


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Snow ride from week ago, very slow and sometimes even I have no idea how I manage to fail in such easy places, but there can be some root hiding under wet leaves/mud/snow that makes front slide a little and as there is no grip or fitness to go fast it does not take a lot for a stop.

But I guess this shows how my riding is certainly not on flat and smooth trails, roots certainly are rather slick in these conditions:


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

I did ride today also, bit of snow, over 91% of max HR for an hour, problem is that when I hit that zone I will not slow down and people tend to get spooked a little.

600 calories in 30 minutes during uphill direction (400 calories in 25minutes downhill), redlining most of the time, average speed 12kph / 7.5MPH and mostly flat sidewalk type of paths. 
You boys still wanting snow?

It is bit dark even this was brightest part of the day, it is like that this time of year, also camera was not perfectly straight, but you can see something.

Went kind of drifting style to tunnel entry, you can't see it of course, but rear end did hang out quite well, no studs at rear, at front Suomi Tyres Hakka WXC 300 which did slide a tiny bit.

Old lady with a dog got bit scared, mouth open and all, despite I had perfect control of the bike:













This is bit boring, but there is a jump at the beginning, also shows well why snow is annoying, but it is also fun, but fitness is something I would need a lot more to really enjoy from it, also need to wear lot less as riding out there right now is making me overheat a lot. 





Gear ratios were mostly 22/21 and 22/24, short times with 32/21, this is 26" HT bike, during summer average speed for same effort almost triple of what now, so you can perhaps see how hard it is to ride on snow and why I do like 0.65 lowest ratio.


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

Did a short ride today, and took a new pic of my bike.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Drove down to Squamish today because it hasn’t snowed or rained in a while. Trails were excellent. Climbed Legacy for 6km and dropped in Recycle, Fred, Tinder and Your Mom. Ended on Pseudo Tsuga. Two hours. Felt great even though I haven’t ridden in a month. I do have about 15 ski days though. Alpine and Nordic.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Me and my bro here did about 28km of mixed terrain (bit of dirt roads, bit of double track, fair bit of singletrack) and we found some convenient trail furniture on the way out.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

someoldfart said:


> Drove down to Squamish today because it hasn't snowed or rained in a while. Trails were excellent. Climbed Legacy for 6km and dropped in Recycle, Fred, Tinder and Your Mom. Ended on Pseudo Tsuga. Two hours. Felt great even though I haven't ridden in a month. I do have about 15 ski days though. Alpine and Nordic.


Man, I really have to get up to Squamish! Next year for sure!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Singlesprocket was seen commuting home


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I love this thread. It is one of the most positive things on the web.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Sideknob said:


> Me and my bro here did about 28km of mixed terrain (bit of dirt roads, bit of double track, fair bit of singletrack) and we found some convenient trail furniture on the way out.


ugh...did you spray for lice and bed bugs when you got home?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ugh...did you spray for lice and bed bugs when you got home?


First thing I thought. ut:
Nasty!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I rode 21 miles around town this morning and visited 21 breakfast stations for winter bike-to-work day,









and then I took a quick bonus lap at lunch.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> I rode 21 miles around town this morning and visited 21 breakfast stations for winter bike-to-work day,
> 
> View attachment 1172226
> 
> ...


Thanks for visions of the home digs. Good stuff, with memories. Shoreline is a great trail if you can catch it on a week day.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I thought I'd go one more time to the North Shore here in BC (Mt. Fromme) so I skipped out of work (I work at home and I'm my own boss, so, well, the boss was okay with it). The weather was amazing! I was a little tired toward the end of the the ride, but for those of you who know the Shore, I rode Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, Pipeline and Baden Powell to get back to the road.

Lame, but I took some video - this is a grab from the video









The weather was phenomenal!









These kinds of things are always fun and a nice break from the technical rooty, rocky stuff!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> First thing I thought. ut:
> Nasty!


Are you talking about spraying ourselves, or the couches?


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> I thought I'd go one more time to the North Shore here in BC (Mt. Fromme) so I skipped out of work (I work at home and I'm my own boss, so, well, the boss was okay with it). The weather was amazing! I was a little tired toward the end of the the ride, but for those of you who know the Shore, I rode Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, Pipeline and Baden Powell to get back to the road.
> 
> Lame, but I took some video - this is a grab from the video
> 
> ...


Cool and fun looking trails! Have to make a trip over to the mainland next summer and check it out, and try to ride Squamish again too.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Do check it out. Just make sure you get there early if you're going to Fromme. Apparently parking at the lot can be a bit of a challenge. I still want to get over to Squamish sometime myself!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Weather has been decent so managed to get out for another ride.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Winter now. Very cold, snow and ice on trails.

Taking the Pivot to the shop today. Currently hanging out in sauna, waiting for spin class.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Done. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sideknob said:


> Are you talking about spraying ourselves, or the couches?


Don't waste any of that spray on the couches now, you guys are going to need all you can muster up.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Yup, nice Saturday ride through my woodlot trails


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> View attachment 1172668
> 
> 
> Weather has been decent so managed to get out for another ride.


McKinley, nice pic. Where was that?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Managed to get out today for about an hour in the Delta watershed park. Had to ride the hard tail, since my Trek was in the shop. It was nice to get out, though I have to say I missed the full suspension. Guess I've gotten soft.


----------



## Nube on a Tube (Oct 25, 2016)

Yeah, I got out for a quick one today. I ripped out 45 minutes around the Extension power lines in Nanaimo. Just a quick one for the dog. There is a lot of wet roots up around Pipe Dream and it stopped me up a couple times, but the other 99% of the ride was epic.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Yup, 14 mile workout ride breaking in my 1st pr of MTB shoes, 5 10 Impacts.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> McKinley, nice pic. Where was that?


That's Pumphouse and Dean Martin, just outside Campbell River. A fun single track you ride out and back. You can also use it to access the Snowden xc trails.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Nube on a Tube said:


> Yeah, I got out for a quick one today. I ripped out 45 minutes around the Extension power lines in Nanaimo. Just a quick one for the dog. There is a lot of wet roots up around Pipe Dream and it stopped me up a couple times, but the other 99% of the ride was epic.


I haven't ridden around Nanaimo (yet) but I hear there are some pretty good trails there. The wet roots are killer right now, super slick!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello darkness my old friend... 
Making snow creations again. 
Soon Winter solstice time to rejoice. 
Chromag is now my pagan ride choice ❄


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Hello darkness my old friend...
> Making snow creations again.
> Soon Winter solstice time to rejoice.
> Chromag is now my pagan ride choice ❄


Nice! ^ :thumbsup:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> That's Pumphouse and Dean Martin, just outside Campbell River. A fun single track you ride out and back. You can also use it to access the Snowden xc trails.


Ah, thanks. I really have to get over to the island some time. Seems like there are a lot of great trails there!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We're heading out for a ride. -17c


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> We're heading out for a ride. -17c
> 
> View attachment 1172872


At 62F. It sounds ideal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2017)

20 miles of rain turning to freezing rain, then ice pellets and snow. Makes me wish I had full coverage fenders on the fatbike.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Thought about those furs many times on today's ride, plenty cold but too nice to stay indoors!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Food drive/Ugly sweater ride! 14.5mi/1886' of elevation.150 people showed up, so that was awesome!

Windy AF! I mean, one guy was thrown to the ground while HAB.

Still worth it! Winner of the ugliest sweater contest! Lol j/k.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

After weeks of rain and then an inch of snow on ice, things are getting back to a rideable condition at least (where the snow has bonded to the ice).


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

So... how long has that illegal structure been there?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

bjeast said:


> So... how long has that illegal structure been there?


Longer than the custom-made signs.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Still worth it! Winner of the ugliest sweater contest! Lol j/k.


That's not an "ugly" sweater. It's an awesome sweater.! Congrats jcd and hope you are on Santa's Nice list


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The cold temperatures during the week helped create beautiful ice conditions. We were able to ride for several kilometers on the river. Some animal tracks: deer, rabbit, mouse and David Thomas as the beaver. Great day in the outdoors!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> That's not an "ugly" sweater. It's an awesome sweater.! Congrats jcd and hope you are on Santa's Nice list


I totally see why you like it. Fk Cancer! 

Thanks Cyclelicious!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Heh. Can't say I'm surprised...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Jayem said:


> bjeast said:
> 
> 
> > So... how long has that illegal structure been there?
> ...


We can't see the base, but it looks well built.

Just remove that dangerous sign. Someone could ride into the sign and get hurt.


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

From today.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I haven't been riding much due to a busy work schedule and lack of motivation, but tomorrow a cold front is moving in and the temps won't be above freezing again for at least a week. Therefore, I dragged my lazy backside out for a quick after work ride this afternoon.


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

The gf and I got out for a Wednesday night ride. Not a long ride, about 6 miles in 28 degree weather. She has poor circulation in her fingers and toes. A little crust gave plenty of traction. Night was clear and no wind made for a pleasant ride. And the adult post ride beverages were really enjoyable under the stars. We were hoping to get in a christmas eve ride but the weather doesn't look like it is going to cooperate. CRAP!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

On holiday... Rode last night. A quick 20k-er on my AM HT 29er.

Probably get out for another spin this arvo ;-)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Mixed surface explorations....


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No mountain bike today, but I did get out on the roads in Vancouver a bit. Felt great to do some mild hills. Temperatures were just a few degrees Celsius. Glad I had my road/gravel bike and not super skinny tires.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Quicky in Granite Bay*


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice! I'd be parking up too, looking at the size of those jumps o_0

31km leg burner last night after dinner >.<

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yeah, great pics. And there is zero chance I and my bile would be doing those jumps!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Trying out one of those cheesy clip-on, wide-angle lenses on my phone on today's ride.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Test ride on my Y-22. Bought it as a moving sale bargain, gave it some love, and got it out. Pretty crazy what we used to ride, but still lots of fun! (Chain is to short)









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had a nice ride in the Delta Watershed Park today. Temperature was just above zero (Celsius) and quite pleasant. There was some snow in the trees, but the trails were actually in great shape, and I ended up having a great time. I really do enjoy my Trek Fuel EX...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We have about 15cm snow. This evening, we did some 2 wheelin tobogganing


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2017)

Riding first thing tomorrow. Nothing makes it easier to host the relatives than a good bike ride in the morning followed by a couple of beers.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forster said:


> Riding first thing tomorrow. Nothing makes it easier to host the relatives than a good bike ride in the morning followed by a couple of beers.


Love those days, have fun. I'm sick with the flu with family in town.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Merry Everything all! 

Group ride, new trail to me, awesome morning at Aliso Wood. I need to work on switchbacks!!! 11.8miles 1335' elevation.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Short ride maybe two hours but it was good since its been raining here off and on the past week.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

Christmas eve ride at Balm Boyette.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We had 15 folks for our 10th annual Grinch Grinder ride today. -18°c at the start.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

13.5 mile workout ride, started snowing right after I got back to the van


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Season's Greetings everyone! I did a morning run then joined Chris for a fun Christmas Eve ride on the still mostly frozen river.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Safe Journeys and Happy Holidays!


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Yup









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice!!



cyclelicious said:


> Season's Greetings everyone! I did a morning run then joined Chris for a fun Christmas Eve ride on the still mostly frozen river.
> View attachment 1174092


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> We had 15 folks for our 10th annual Grinch Grinder ride today. -18°c at the start.
> 
> View attachment 1174074
> View attachment 1174075
> View attachment 1174076


BRRRRR..Did you go up and do Shoreline?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> BRRRRR..Did you go up and do Shoreline?


Part of the group did, along with Reservoir Ridge / Michaud. All good.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We got about a foot of snow for Christmas Day. Trails were unrideable but the streets were plowed. So we did an evening ride 'mirin' the light displays. Windchill -20c.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2017)

Nope, too many Christmas obligations. Tomorrow doesn't look good either, the high is 8F which is below my normal threshold for riding. I'll see. Could be a warm 8F.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Just a couple laps of the little local loop trail, but oh, happy day!
Had a disc pressing a nerve, and have barely been able to walk the last month(spent my 9 and 4 day hiking trips in the floor of my house, mostly). The pain suddenly stopped Sunday, and there hasn't been a hint of it since:thumbsup:
Hoping I'll bounce back to my usual level of mediocrity pretty quick, 'cause even a little over an hour on the bike was quite a workout for me today!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Boxing day ride - south east Australia is typically dry and warm to hot, and we've had some heavy summer thunderstorms that have washed a lot of loose soil and rock over the trails hereabouts so it was pleasantly loose and snotty. Feeling a bit better after some week long zombie virus I've had so I headed out in the mid morning heat and then couldn't resist a swim in this nice dam on the loop back home.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Did an early 11km run (it was cold) and a later day ride (it was colder). Got a pic of a sun dog on the way home


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> Did an early 11km run (it was cold) and a later day ride (it was colder). Got a pic of a sun dog on the way home
> 
> View attachment 1174361


GIYF. I had to look up sun dog as I've never heard of the term, let alone note one while out and about.

New word = 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got in 17.5 miles today. The thin wispy clouds looked like it would be a nice sunset, but a cloud bank came in just before the sun went down. Maybe next time.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Got home at 8pm on the 25th, hour and a half later did get in a 10mi twinkle ride with my youngest boy, who wore a hell of a lot less than I did, but never once complained. For reasons I can't explain, I did not take a single picture all day. Just enjoying the social scenery, I suppose.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Just a quick ride today. My daughter rode the new Slash I bought for her, my other daughter and wife to ride if they go out with me on the trail. It's too much bike for them, but I couldn't resist 50% off. And hey, if they don't use it, I can always take it to Whistler!  Rode Pacific Spirit Park. Easy trails, but still fun to get out on the bikes.

The new bike:








Not all the trails had snow. This one did:


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Lovely 12 degrees F for my ride up to and up the Mtn and back today.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another day without the real trails, but did get out to Pacific Spirit Park. Still great to get out and enjoy the snow (and the bike).















[HR][/HR]


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

This heavy bike was the right tool for the job on about 60% of today's long slog.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Rode about ten miles on my Krampus today. 22 degrees. I brought chicken broth.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Riding in 70° weather today.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Boxing Day ride on the frozen river


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sideknob said:


> Boxing day ride - south east Australia is typically dry and warm to hot, and we've had some heavy summer thunderstorms that have washed a lot of loose soil and rock over the trails hereabouts so it was pleasantly loose and snotty. Feeling a bit better after some week long zombie virus I've had so I headed out in the mid morning heat and then couldn't resist a swim in this nice dam on the loop back home.


Crikey mate, aren't there crocs and snakes those waters?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Crikey mate, aren't there crocs and snakes those waters?


LOL, snakes won't be hard to find around here but no snapping handbags down south.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Taildragger said:


> Christmas eve ride at Balm Boyette.
> View attachment 1174066


I love Boyette.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

7.8 miles and 3000 ft of climbing yesterday at Uwharrie National Forest. It was the most vertical I've ever done in a single ride. Talk about a lung buster!! Rode with another kid from my son's NICA team, so it was a little slower than I would have liked, so I'm headed back on Monday to ride it at my pace. It was fun regardless and I'm really looking for ward to going back.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Yup. 6 degrees F and wind howling. 2 hours of winter bliss riding right from the driveway up the mountain and back.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

dec 28. Still devoid of snow in Durango.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

NYrr496 said:


> I love Boyette.


Is it only me, or is everyone seeing HacksawReynolds' and Taildragger's pics sideways?


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

baker said:


> Is it only me, or is everyone seeing HacksawReynolds' and Taildragger's pics sideways?


Sorry about that, not sure what's going on here!!!


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Love Durango, btw^^^^^^^^

My pics view upright on both of my devices here at the house. Hmmmm......


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

HacksawReynolds said:


> Love Durango, btw^^^^^^^^
> 
> My pics view upright on both of my devices here at the house. Hmmmm......


iphone? That is the source of most sideways pics that i see...no idea what is up with that...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

baker said:


> iphone? That is the source of most sideways pics that i see...no idea what is up with that...


I was on my iPad and it looked fine. You had me curious so I looked via my iPhone and it's still upright and correct.

Nice shot BTW.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I was on my iPad and it looked fine. You had me curious so I looked via my iPhone and it's still upright and correct.
> 
> Nice shot BTW.


In my experience, things are OK when posted and viewed on Apple devices, but sideways when posted on Apple devices and viewed otherwise...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

baker said:


> iphone? That is the source of most sideways pics that i see...no idea what is up with that...


I have an old I phone 6 and they view upright. I had to ask my wife what phone I have haha. I had no idea.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

HacksawReynolds said:


> I have an old I phone 6 and they view upright. I had to ask my wife what phone I have haha. I had no idea.


You and me both, And, I'm an IT guy. I can't keep up with the various models...it has gotten ridiculous. But I suppose I should add something useful to this thread. I did not ride today, but I "rode" a couple days ago. It is that time of the year here...

Abasin Dec 2017 by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Great pic^^^^^ Way to mix it up!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

HacksawReynolds said:


> I have an old I phone 6 and they view upright. I had to ask my wife what phone I have haha. I had no idea.


I think Windows auto rotates photos so they look correct, but when you upload them (or insert into a Word document) they look sideways. If you manually rotate them on the computer then rotate them back (effed up I know) it solves the issue.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Interesting. Thank you^^^^^^^^


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

I've managed to ride 10 times in the last 12 days. Not too bad. Should manage at least 1 more before new years.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

First day of vacation...what to do?

Road ride, great weather 14mi. 1300' of elev. Who says you cant have fun on the roadie. 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Why is it when people post pictures of skiing it looks way warmer and more cozy than biking in the snow?!? Now I know why I moved to a warm climate... 80F here today... thankyouverymuch!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I did an out and back on Exploration Trail this morning. The ski resorts are open, but it's been shorts and flip flop weather here at 7000'.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Yup, been a busy cold week riding every day. Today was 4 degrees F and light snow. The mountain hiking trails were riding unreal skinny studless. Traction fo evah.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

So far, this is the winter that didn't winter. Not good. We need the precipitation desperately. That said, it does mean riding season hasn't ended yet. I grabbed a quick spin this morning. Out the door at 8am saw 26 degrees fahrenheit at 7000' and by 9:30 it was 45. What the heck! It should be no higher than 35 at this time of the year down low. Up in the mountains (ski valley elevation) it should barely hit 15 degrees. With temps like this and no significant precip for the foreseeable future, next summer will probably see the USFS close everything. Oh my! Than what will we do?


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

You can have some of our winter weather if we can have some of your mild weather!


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Take all of our record rain!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Crazy high temps and winds in northern CO today. Almost got knocked off the bike a few times.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

BADDANDY said:


> Take all of our record rain!


I would take buckets of your rain as that would mean the temps would be ABOVE FREEZING!!!! 32 would feel like a friggin heatwave.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Yucca remind of that old movie_ Day of the Triffids_, except yucca seem a lot more menacing.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

12 degrees F. A heat wave!!!

Absolute studless skinny tire perfection out there today. No need for fatbike or studs when the snow is supportive and grippy.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry to ruin the snow shots. I did a quick trail ride at Powder Cyn, just 7miles but I think I'm getting addicted to climbs. 1200' elev.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I got out for right at 7 miles and 853ft of climbing today. The first time I had ridden this particular trail in a few years. It was a bit of fun. I found this little gem.
IMG_1855 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

13.5 mile workout ride, too bad it's not all like this;


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

My riding partner today. (and the last 23 years  )


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a quick loop this evening. It was nippy!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I went with Racefit today on a trail that he stewards. Twenty degrees and about two inches of snow and more falling. Great ride. We did about ten or twelve miles. Both our bikes, his Moonlander and my 9 Zero 7 were shod with Bud and Lou. We never slipped on a climb even with fresh powder over dead leaves. Those tires are amazing.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I had a fun ride today! Delta Watershed again, but I met a fellow who showed me some trails I didn't know existed! The weather in the BC Lower Mainland was amazing today!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a quick loop this evening with nippy!


I didn't know you got a new dog named Nippy.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I couldn't make my morning group ride, but managed to squeeze one in before the end of the year.

I'm stoked that I rode 1253miles this year, I know is not a lot, or all mountain riding, but I feel a sense of accomplishment. I rode 400+ miles on all of 2016.

Happy New Year everyone!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did one final run and ride for 2017. Out with the old year and in with the new year  :thumbsup:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

No, I haven't ridden today, but I'm going to


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Away from my beloved whips for a week o_0

Have been beating the pavement & sort of enjoying it.

Back on dirt in a few days...

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I had every intention of getting out today. Instead someone I was waiting for flaked, and I went to my LBS to buy snivel gear for tomorrow. The high is supposed to be a balmy 30 degrees. My son and I have both been riding in long sleeve t-shirts and shorts.😳


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

Today we said good bye to 2017. 10 mile ride in Freedom Park. It was my coldest ride so far. 28 degrees. Had fun and it wasn't as cold as I thought. I'm kinda looking forward to riding even in colder weather


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

I even tried to edit before uploading, still displays sideways.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2018)

New Year's Day ride and brunch. -15F on the ride in, warming to -4F by the end of the day. Hand warmers in the gloves and between the boots and toe covers kept things in control if not a little too warm.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Yup, starting the new year off right with fresh groomer and Winter Warmer


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

yup


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

A fine way to start the new year - riding with the Better Half and a good friend who was in town for a few days. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Rode last night high above the city to listen to the explosions and watch the fireworks. It's about 25 miles and several thousand vertical, so a decent ride. Mild temps in the 20s made it pretty easy and we haven't been getting a lot of snow here in AK so some parts were bare or just straight ice.

















This one was at midnight, you can't really see all the fireworks, but there was an amazing crescendo of explosions as the clock ticked close and they were going off all over the city. It was well worth it to head up here late at night for this ride.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Ain’t no riding here. Snow is too deep. But I have about 17 days Nordic skiing and 8 alpine days. Kind of pining for a ride.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Yep New Years Day ride with a buddy and my trusty companion. 15.8 miles in 24-26* weather. That is cold for someone used to 100* heat. Probably nuthin' for y'all up north, but it was a beautiful sunny day here in Texas. The dog loved it.









.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Taildragger said:


> I even tried to edit before uploading, still displays sideways.


Feel free to post it sideways and I'll fix it.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another road bike day - just glad I got out on Jan 1 . Oh, and the weather was great, too!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

New Years day rollin on the river and trail ride. -11c (windchill-20c). Rode the river, built a little bucket fire, then headed back out on the trail out as the sun started setting


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Yup, rode at a State park and an adjoining County park with about 3 hours of single track with one .62 mile gravel road down about a thousand ft. to a lake, then straight back up as no bikes allowed on the trails at the bottom. It was free pass day so the State park was a zoo of walkers. Got home with a Burrito in time for the 2nd half of the Rose bowl.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Rode Uwharrie National Forest for the second time in a week. The first time I was sweeping for a NICA group ride, so I was going at the kids' pace. Even going a little slower than I wanted to I had fun. Today was all about me! I was able to really open the Bronson up, for the first time since I bought it, and it shined. 10.7 miles and 1500ft of climbing. The ride started at 25 degrees and may have gotten up to 29 or 30 degrees by the time we were done. It was the coldest weather I've ever ridden in. In the past I didn't ride if it was below 50, which isn't an unreasonable temperature for winter in NC.

Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Great time to be in the desert with daytime temps in the 70's. I've ridden 7 of the last 8 days. Got out today with my wife, son, and good friend for a 19 mile spin.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

WOW amazing NYD stoke coming thru here! Huge kudos to all of you🙌🏻.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Lots of great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Took the little one out yesterday in the 15°F temps to play Pokémon Go. 









Went out solo today and found some gravel while my hand heals. I'm still banged up pretty badly from Thursday's trip over the bars, so no singletrack. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

To everyone who rides in the cooler temps my hat is off to you, did a short ride in 29F weather and I was fine in shorts and hoodie w/thermal underneath but damn my hands hate the cold and my regular gloves didn't help much. Tomorrow I will try again w/some of my motorcycle gloves just to see if they work as it is supposed to warm back up to the 50's on Wednesday. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

1/1/2018...took maiden voyage on my new Kona Process 153. Trails covered with 2-3" of snow on a sunny 11 deg F day with a stiff wind on the coast of CT (Bluff Point). Switched to flats so I could wear warm boots with 'toe heat'. Typical NE boney singletrack...didn't take long to warm up and break a sweat. Great way to start new year...confirmed this thing climbs surprisingly well for such a big burly bike. SRAM Eagle 1X12 was sweet.


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> New Years day rollin on the river and trail ride. -11c (windchill-20c). Rode the river, built a little bucket fire, then headed back out on the trail out as the sun started setting
> 
> View attachment 1175525
> 
> ...


Phew, my original reading of your post I had -11 Fahrenheit in my head. Was going to tell you that you are taking crazy to a whole new level.

I will say that Im still not tough enough to ride in those temps. My fingers and toes get way too cold way too fast.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

jreed3 said:


> Phew, my original reading of your post I had -11 Fahrenheit in my head. Was going to tell you that you are taking crazy to a whole new level.
> 
> I will say that Im still not tough enough to ride in those temps. My fingers and toes get way too cold way too fast.


We were out for 3 hours, including the fire stop. The wind wasn't so bad in the valley, on the river, but it was still around -11c. The ride home was particularly nasty, open farm fields on both sides of the road for about 5km... that's where you feel the windchill. It really helped putting HotHands Hand Warmers in our mitts (they really worked) But you can see from our pink faces... it was really cold!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> We were out for 3 hours, including the fire stop. The wind wasn't so bad in the valley, on the river, but it was still around -11c. The ride home was particularly nasty, open farm fields on both sides of the road for about 5km... that's where you feel the windchill. It really helped putting HotHands Hand Warmers in our mitts (they really worked) But you can see from our pink faces... it was really cold!


Yep. I've always found once we get deeper into the trees, they break the wind and we all handle the cold way better than in the parking lot.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

8 degrees F by the beach once again mid day today for a gorgeous snomo trail loop by the house.















Incredible winter riding season so far.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

BADDANDY said:


> Yup, rode at a State park and an adjoining County park with about 3 hours of single track with one .62 mile gravel road down about a thousand ft. to a lake, then straight back up as no bikes allowed on the trails at the bottom. It was free pass day so the State park was a zoo of walkers. Got home with a Burrito in time for the 2nd half of the Rose bowl.
> 
> View attachment 1175545
> 
> ...


Those are my backyard trails! I roll down the street from my house into the Big Finn Hill trails when I'm short on time.

I didn't ride yesterday even though it was a nice day for it. I did get out to Soaring Eagle Park on Saturday for some very wet riding. I forgot to bring my phone and so no pictures.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Curveball said:


> Those are my backyard trails! I roll down the street from my house into the Big Finn Hill trails when I'm short on time.


Yah, you should've seen the jealousy on my face with the people who live next to Finn having THs across the street from their driveways. Looks like Soaring Eagle Park is worth a try.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Amazing ride today in the hood. Snomo trail approach that leads to 100% rideable Mtn hiking trail singletracks that lead to a beautiful summit plateau with 360 degree views. 4 hour lunch breaks from work daily do not svck. So fast so grippy with non studded 2.3's at summer tire pressures. Zero ice anywhere. Git sum.





























I haven't seen another rider in this huge network of trails in months.😳
Gotta love it.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Didn't see one bike new years day in CT when I rode. Cold but sunny (11 deg) with 3" of snow but it was 3 days old and I was making first tracks on much of the singletrack. Where's all the 'fat bikes'?

Maybe this confirms 'we ain't right'...


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

sturge said:


> Didn't see one bike new years day in CT when I rode. Cold but sunny (11 deg) with 3" of snow but it was 3 days old and I was making first tracks on much of the singletrack. Where's all the 'fat bikes'?
> 
> Maybe this confirms 'we ain't right'...


Most riders I know seem to be kinda programmed to go to "prepared" trail networks or networks that see lots of bike traffic. And most Fatbikers I know prefer to ride on white asphalt vs riding on trails where a fatbike is necessary over skinny tires. If it's groomed by snowmobile, atv, or other riders, it's skinny bike all the way for me.

What a winter so far!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Locally, we call.this trail section the eagle's nest. Popular spot for wedgetailed eagles and there were two floating around today. A long climb to the top bordering farmland then closes off into tight roller coaster single-track through the gum trees. Lots of blown down timber and loose dirt and rock and washouts due to recent storms made for some surprises.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another Pacific Spirit Park ride today in foggy Vancouver. It was nice to get out and try the new saddle, since the stock saddle wasn't the greatest! So far so good! The new saddle is a lot more comfortable than the old!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Reposting my pic from Sunday, but also rode Monday and Tues. this week - all at different locations.

Breaking trail at Bedford Singletrack








I'm learning how to be comfortable at 5F with -20F wind chill (fortunately not sustained very long).

-F


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Another Pacific Spirit Park ride today in foggy Vancouver. It was nice to get out and try the new saddle, since the stock saddle wasn't the greatest! So far so good! The new saddle is a lot more comfortable than the old!
> 
> View attachment 1176160


Is Pacific Spirit Park next to UBC?


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

BADDANDY said:


> Yah, you should've seen the jealousy on my face with the people who live next to Finn having THs across the street from their driveways. Looks like Soaring Eagle Park is worth a try.


It's about a six-block descent for me to the nearest TH. A cold way to start a ride during the winter!

It's a very convenient place for after work rides during the summer when there's more light.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Curveball said:


> Is Pacific Spirit Park next to UBC?


Yes, that's the one! There's nothing technical there that I know of, but it's still nice to get out into the woods!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Yes, that's the one! There's nothing technical there that I know of, but it's still nice to get out into the woods!


I rode there a very long time ago. I had a collision at a trail intersection with a woman carrying a child on her bike. Fortunately nobody got hurt.

It is a very nice place to roll around through the woods. IIRC, Simon Fraser had some pretty neat trails too.

Now living in the Seattle area instead of Bellingham, I don't get up that way very much anymore. I do miss the Vancouver area.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Curveball said:


> I rode there a very long time ago. I had a collision at a trail intersection with a woman carrying a child on her bike. Fortunately nobody got hurt.
> 
> It is a very nice place to roll around through the woods. IIRC, Simon Fraser had some pretty neat trails too.
> 
> Now living in the Seattle area instead of Bellingham, I don't get up that way very much anymore. I do miss the Vancouver area.


Yes, sometimes those intersections can be a bit sketchy. Glad no one was hurt!


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Did night ride last night...23 degF. We were still blazing fresh lines in the 5 day old snow. No other riders out and very few tracks in snow. Only the 2nd ride on my new KONA but looks like I gotta put it away for awhile...expecting 18" of snow today. Switching to ski-mode...mountains are calling!


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

sturge said:


> Did night ride last night...23 degF. We were still blazing fresh lines in the 5 day old snow. No other riders out and very few tracks in snow. Only the 2nd ride on my new KONA but looks like I gotta put it away for awhile...expecting 18" of snow today. Switching to ski-mode...mountains are calling!


Way to get it last night before snowmaggedon! We're forecasted to get 22" today then prolly 4-6" Monday/Tuesday then more late week. Getting hammered!

The local Mtn should see enough foot/slowshoe/ski traffic over the weekend to get the Maine routes 29er able just in time for next weeks storm.🙄

Which Kona fatbike did you get?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another ride in the endowment lands near UBC.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

We gone an ended up in a winter wonderland last night. This is the best I could do, because adulting. Just a quick spin around the neighborhood and front yard.

Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

When i finally did get out to run to the store, this is what the roads looked like. Tame by a lot of your standards, but earth shattering for us hicks in central NC. People were going 20 miles an hour with there flashers on.:eekster:
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Season is over for sure now. Massachusetts got a whopper Nor'easter yesterday, so I'm spin bound now. I haven't felt the urge for a fat bike and I don't really like riding much below freezing.

Back yard photo a few hours before storm ended.









I start nearly all my rides just past the tree line. I am lucky .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's cold today in Toronto, Ontario (-22c). The temps are cold along the east coast. We see on the news that Florida's cold snap is affecting iguanas









Maybe it's just resting 

'Don't assume they're dead': Florida cold snap affecting iguanas - Technology & Science - CBC News


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Ay, that's a Norwegian Blue, pining for the fjords. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

ravewoofer said:


> Season is over for sure now. Massachusetts got a whopper Nor'easter yesterday, so I'm spin bound now. I haven't felt the urge for a fat bike and I don't really like riding much below freezing.
> 
> Back yard photo a few hours before storm ended.
> 
> ...


Just give the Fatbikers a few days of packing and it'll be 29er wonderland like it has been all wintah so far. Temps look kind next week. Dirt from the driveway is clutch.?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

ravewoofer said:


> Ay, that's a Norwegian Blue, pining for the fjords.


Well played.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally, first ride of 2018. Busy vacation week, so road and short but got moving. 8 short miles.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got out of work late, so I didn't even get 10 miles in before the sun set.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Raining a lot here in Napa. But the good news are that Skyline Wilderness Park is opening on January 20th. Four months after the devastating fires.










We lost about 800 trees.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Yup I rode. Air temp 10 degrees F. Water temp 43 Degrees F. Offshore winds at 20-25 mph. Solo session no one else around. Ice build up. Love that.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks to some nice weather on the Colorado Front Range this week, I've been able to ride 4 of 5 days so far this year. On today's 20.5 mile ride I exceeded my goal of 100' elevation for each mile traveled.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I FINALLY got to ride in the snow and cold (so I will stop whining now....😎). Got out this morning for about 2 hours. 2* F ; very crisp crunchy snow. So cold that my phone wouldnt work for pix. Got to test out my new Columbia Bugaboots tho, and feet were toasty warm! Gonna go out tomorrow morning as well. Love this time of year.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

Colorado Trail: Durango to High Point and back just ahead of a storm (finally!).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

8F. Coldest full ride Ive ever done. But I see why many do this, cause 4 mile ride takes an hour and its a grueling hour lol.

Loved it though now that I figured my gear out. Somehow Im sweaty with as "thin" as I dressed, 2 layers top and bottom... no mid layer.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sunny in SoCal, a bit cloudy when I started..fun 9miles with 1500' of climbing.

First dirt ride of the year.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep, Highland Mi, it was a cold one, my Garmin has a 3 deg average for the ride.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

60 miles outside on the road bike, an hour indoors. Heated up some tamales and out them in my pack, and had hot water in the bladder. Warm in town, much colder up on the canyons.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Got in a great ride today. Cold, but sunny mostly. Was good to get out. Tomorrow should be warmer.










Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

In hero snow conditions that would normally prompt speed and more speed, I ended up taking advantage of the ease of riding with no hidden obstacles to just look around a bit. Cold but nice day.

































-F


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

That tread looks amazing^^^^^^^


----------



## steelcityadv (Dec 4, 2015)

Going to be messy in the middle of the week so I got a ride in while I could









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride today with a couple of friends.


----------



## dmc123 (Jun 14, 2006)

A little chilly here in NJ this morning at -4 degrees. On the bright side, I think I might have broken the record for longest snotscicle.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a ride today with a couple of friends.
> 
> View attachment 1176808
> 
> ...


I followed your lead and I got to ride across a frozen Lake yesterday. That was a first considering its almost never this cold

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Yuppers. 2 hour lunch break ride. Mixed surface from the house by the beach up to the mountain and back. Turning 45 feels GOOD!

Closed seasonal dirt road







Hiking/biking trail







Steep







My house is way down by that ocean somewhere.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

dmc123 said:


> A little chilly here in NJ this morning at -4 degrees. On the bright side, I think I might have broken the record for longest snotscicle.


NICE! Post here: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/longest-beard-stache-cicle-1064696.html

-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

HacksawReynolds said:


> That tread looks amazing^^^^^^^


Effin' racetrack. We have a lot of fatbikers to groom what trails we have. Although every time we leaned hard on the outside edge of the groove it would peel right off and the front wheel would go straight - and down you go!

My buddy was admiring my tracks and sent me pix of his same sort of blunders.

-F


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes! Finally! Between the frigid weather, bronchitis and a temporary job that had me working 70+ hours a week it's been awhile since I've been out. Today was in the low 30's and a few inches of heavy, wet snow fell over a compacted base. Great conditions for a ride!


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Fleas said:


> Effin' racetrack. We have a lot of fatbikers to groom what trails we have. Although every time we leaned hard on the outside edge of the groove it would peel right off and the front wheel would go straight - and down you go!
> 
> My buddy was admiring my tracks and sent me pix of his same sort of blunders.


Nice. I'm all about keeping tread, whether dirt or snow, super narrow. My neighborhood 8+ mile singletrack loop is all about keeping things narrow and primitive. Any new trail gets ridden in just by our tires, nothing additional.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Night of the Screaming Frog Orgy.*

Jeez they were loud, kinda creepy....

Should have recorded some of the action.

#glowormlights


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a ride today with a couple of friends.
> 
> View attachment 1176808
> 
> ...


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Tore a sidewall tonight. Put a tube in, but there were so many thorns in the tire that I only got a little ways before it started leaking too. Able to limp back on a very low tire before it got dark.

At least there was a nice sunset. With Stans all over my hands, I didn't want to get the DSLR camera out, so now I have a sticky phone.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Mckinley said:


> cyclelicious said:
> 
> 
> > We did a ride today with a couple of friends.
> ...


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Hmmmm...
That looks like a almost compromising position. ^^^


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

patski said:


> Jeez they were loud, kinda creepy....
> 
> Should have recorded some of the action.
> 
> ...


We have Spring Peepers. They are tiny but damn are they loud!

-F


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Fleas said:


> We have Spring Peepers. They are tiny but damn are they loud!
> 
> -F


I use to have a small pond behind my old house. In the early spring, it would be getting warm enough to leave the windows open at night and they would be in full chorus. I really miss those guys/gals!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> I use to have a small pond behind my old house. In the early spring, it would be getting warm enough to leave the windows open at night and they would be in full chorus. I really miss those guys/gals!


Yep, an amazing sound. Unfortunately frogs are disappearing at an alarming rate.


----------



## shandke (Mar 31, 2017)

I rode my kids to/from school today, but yesterday, I took my salsa vaya out (in the snow). I keep getting told I need a fat bike, but I’m currently more drawn to getting a much-improved mountain bike.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

shandke said:


> I rode my kids to/from school today, but yesterday, I took my salsa vaya out (in the snow). I keep getting told I need a fat bike, but I'm currently more drawn to getting a much-improved mountain bike.


I've owned more than one fatbike over the years and we have snow almost 4 months of the year. I can honestly say that a regular MTB is totally workable all winter and that's all I've been using this winter and we've had snow for over a month.

With the fatbike craze came the groom till its concrete so why bother riding a fatbike craze. So you may have to wait an extra 12-24 hours and let the fatbikes pack the trails in on some storms but for the most part......


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

Those clouds forming over the mountains should be delivering much needed snow tonight.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

101 said:


> Those clouds forming over the mountains should be delivering much needed snow tonight.


I was up at 9400ft this past weekend in the Front Range. Only in north-facing, heavily shaded areas was there any hint of white fluffy stuff on the ground.

Going to be REALLY hot (and smoky) around here this summer if the snow doesn't come soon. And a lot of it. Not good.

Not to mention, it's going to be really rough on all of those that need snowmelt for their water. I wouldn't want to be a farmer or rancher who depends on the Platte.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

> We built a little fire to warm up our hands and buns  before heading out again
> 
> View attachment 1177067


Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It was 65 degrees today in Colorado in January. I definitely rode. Dry singletrack and shorts is fun now, but will mean serious water issues this summer. 
Trying to catch up on mileage goal and the elevation goal of 100' vertical for each mile traveled.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> It was 65 degrees today in Colorado in January. I definitely rode. Dry singletrack and shorts is fun now, but will mean serious water issues this summer.
> Trying to catch up on mileage goal and the elevation goal of 100' vertical for each mile traveled.


I don't know how I'll fish the Poudre if it's "flowing" at 20cfs...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Found some new singletrack today. Did a quick 28km in the late morning by which time it was already pretty warm.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another road ride today on my trusty Ridley. Not mountain biking, but it still felt good to get out and pedal!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

*Witnessed a first-time user today*

Been sick with the flu, but still managed 13 miles

While unloading my bike at the trailhead I could hear a bike coming down the trail and a female voice whooping and loud, cackling laughter. A minute later a lady probably near 60 was pushing a shiny new mountain bike past while her bike-less husband walked with her. She said that was first time on a mountain bike and couldn't believe how much fun it was. I just said "Welcome to the addiction."


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

10miles before work...chilly AF @48 when I left the house....

Fall during winter in SoCal...

Trails should be hero this weekend!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

Yup, to the office and back.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

morning to work, mild with slight rain









after work -10c, snowstorm


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

singlesprocket said:


> morning to work, mild with slight rain
> 
> View attachment 1177708
> 
> ...


Quite the contrast!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Ahhh, da frozen nord.. 



singlesprocket said:


> morning to work, mild with slight rain
> 
> after work -10c, snowstorm
> 
> View attachment 1177709


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep.. 11 miles, easy pace, fun ride! We had a newbie from FL join...so it was time to take the rigid out. 

Hero dirt was awesome, warm up to "weed patch" trail ride tomorrow.

The group pic was taken by a very sexy blonde runner.










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I was happy to find some new tight, squiggly singletrack that I can link to other sections.

Ended up doing a bit of on the fly trail maintenance due to some summer storms putting a lot of branches and trees down and a bit of water damage here and there.

I could have used a small chainsaw....


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Finally got out for a ride. Snow is gone, back to rain. Wet day but still a fun ride.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Nope, drove downtown for eats


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yet another ride in a very wet Pacific Spirit Park (aka "the Endowment Lands") here in Vancouver. Still, it was great to get out and test the 1x11 conversion on my 2017 Fuel EX. I really like having a 1x setup on this bike. Still not sure why Trek did that for the Fuel in 2017, but thanks to the good folks at OneUp Components, the conversion was relatively inexpensive!


----------



## Angler77 (Jan 6, 2018)

Trails above Pacifica. First ride on the new steed. Thanks to these forums for great advice!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Angler77 said:


> Trails above Pacifica. First ride on the new steed. Thanks to these forums for great advice!


Nice!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Angler77 said:


> Trails above Pacifica. First ride on the new steed. Thanks to these forums for great advice!


 Very nice scenery!


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

Went to pick up a new saddle and on the way back just had to pick the longer route through forests.









Trails were in beautiful shape and also had a spectacular slow-mo over the bars crash. The snow didn't quite carry a skinny tire if you swerved too far off the hardpacked trail


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Nice!^^^^^^^^^

On day 2 of what should be a 6-7 day run of great surf. Maybe ride by Friday. Maybe.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Lost all our snow this weekend, rode down to the cabin for a campfire lunch.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

4 weeks of being ill. I felt good for 3 days before the latest hit me. Tired of it so I went today.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Struggled for motivation today. Wanted to snowshoe, but son had the car. Thought about biking, but too cold for a long ride. Then it hit me to put the two together and bike to the trailhead with my snowshoes. That was gold! Had a great time of it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Time for some sunshine and beach, sorry fellas ^^^

New to me trail 95% ST, just what I need to improve my lousy skills. My local stuff is mostly FR..very limited ST. 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes - another trip on the gravel/road bike. It was supposed to be sunny, but our end of town ended up in the fog, and it was actually kinda fun. I road through the fog to Fraser River Park here in Vancouver (on my trusty Ridley), and took the pics below:


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Thought I'd get another ride in today so headed over to the other side of town to hit the xc trails and was shocked at all the snow! Gah, the snow was slushie with no traction and no track to follow. Short way in I ran into a guy coming out on his bike (whew, I'm not the only weirdo out on a bike) and he told me the trail clears up past the lake, cause if not this was to be the shortest ride ever. Carried on and the trail did clear some but wasn't the easiest ride. Not a sign of snow on the trails closer in yesterday. Maybe that's why this trail system is called Snowden!








Snow








No snow








Some snow

Made for an interesting ride anyways!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We rode today. Temperatures turned milder this week and much of the snow and ice melted. We got a light dusting of snow and temps recently dipped again. We found a solid section of ice on the river.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Forgot to snap a pic but got out to the open space by Manitou Springs. 
Five and a half miles and some good workout seeming to find every climb we could. 

Got to some nice twisty climbs and a few chunky ones, the kind of stuff I used to walk. Felt great and even though still recuperating from cold/congestion fever of a week ago that knocked me down for 5 days, I still felt pretty strong.

Here is a snap from another day at Red Rock Open Space; The trail we finished up the loop yesterday -


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

And God said "Let there be mountain bikes"
And there were mountain bikes.


----------



## 2K18Marlin5 (Jan 15, 2018)

I rode yesterday for the first time over 12 years. 

My bottom hurts, my legs feel weird, and my cheeks hurt from smiling. 

One of these days I'll have enough replies to post pictures. Cheers.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Rode 8 miles with 850ft of climbing in Dupont Forest yesterday. We spent the morning with a coach for my son, as he is just getting started with riding, then did a Lake Imaging loop, finishing up on Ridgeline. What a blast! It was cold AF though, temps were in the 20s when we started, and didn't get above 30 all day. We will definitely be back for more riding when it is warmer.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Wed. - Nice ride in firm packed snow. 15F
Thurs. - Rain 51F
Fri. - Rain (snow was gone), switching to snow. 55F... 27F...
Sat. - Snow! 13F Noting the forecast, I had put it in my mind early on Thurs. that I'd go break trail. I was a little surprised that I actually made first tracks at 11am, but I later found out through social media that everyone else was scared to try (providing me an undeniable ego boost). I churned ahead for about 1:20 through 5-6" of fresh snow up and down moderate slopes through the narrow hardwood trails and covered maybe a little over 5 miles, which included a little out-and-back loop which threw me a couple times off some icy skinnies that I dared attempt (not all of which met with failure). On my return to the main line from the out-and-back section I was relieved to see that another brave soul had gone past and broke the rest of the loop ~4mi. back to the parking lot. It wasn't so bad except that the ground under all the snow was still not frozen. So with increasing frequency, as the buried thaw inched upward into the new snow, there were plenty of times when I rode through water under the snow and instantly picked up _pounds_ of snow on each tire, that slowly shed with each rotation of the tires, scattering brown spots on the otherwise pristine white track I was plowing. The knobs on my Surly Bud front tire carried icy stalagmites up to snap against the bridge on my Bluto fork - it might be one of the most maddening sounds in the world - bbbrt................bbbrt..............bbbrt.............bbbrt..... :crazy:
(yeah, they were only on that part of the tire that got wet)
With snow momentarily clogging the tread, control was elusive at best... steering, impossible. So I learned to steer with the throttle a bit, which I got pretty good at, but at the cost of pretty much all of my remaining energy. I cleaned everything except those off-camber parts that just refused to let me by. But with only moments of walking here and there, it was a very rewarding excursion, and opened the trail up for the self-doubters who should have just trusted themselves and went for it anyway.
Here's to big, knobby tires. :thumbsup:
(although 1 more inch of snow mighta made it unpleasant)

Kudos as well to the guy who shoveled all of the bridges on the main loop (there's 34 total, with about 2/3 or so of that on the main loop).

-F


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

2K18Marlin5 said:


> I rode yesterday for the first time over 12 years.
> 
> My bottom hurts, my legs feel weird, and my cheeks hurt from smiling.
> 
> One of these days I'll have enough replies to post pictures. Cheers.


Welcome back! I took 10 years off and got back into it in June...I know how you feel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2K18Marlin5 (Jan 15, 2018)

gtsum2 said:


> Welcome back! I took 10 years off and got back into it in June...I know how you feel!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you! I've been watching the clock all day. I just want to go home and peddle around. I'm already trying to find some local trails I can check out in the near near future. Too bad I have to work this weekend.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

2K18Marlin5 said:


> I rode yesterday for the first time over 12 years.
> 
> My bottom hurts, my legs feel weird, and my cheeks hurt from smiling.
> 
> One of these days I'll have enough replies to post pictures. Cheers.


Welcome back, the way you wrote that it reminded me of an old girlfriends issues.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bachman1961 said:


> Forgot to snap a pic but got out to the open space by Manitou Springs.
> Five and a half miles and some good workout seeming to find every climb we could.
> 
> Got to some nice twisty climbs and a few chunky ones, the kind of stuff I used to walk. Felt great and even though still recuperating from cold/congestion fever of a week ago that knocked me down for 5 days, I still felt pretty strong.
> ...


Great shot, and good to hear you got out before the snow hit today. At least it did here 2 hours north of you


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Welcome back, the way you wrote that it reminded me of an old girlfriends issues.


Out of rep. DJ .. the thought was there though.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Yup, rode my 6'10 single fin egg. 6 degrees F with brisk offshore winds. Water temp low 40's F. Hood/head/shoulders still iced up when I got home.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Another weekend of riding in heaven!!! a heaven we don't see too regularly around here, so I had to soak it up!!

Sunday's ride was in 13*F weather. Great snow and terrain. Parts of the trail were submerged due to the river thawing out last week, and then re freezing..lots of trail blazing...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Todays riding was even better. It has been snowing all day..temp in the low 20's...I am so glad I had the day off!!!

Only got to get pics at the trail head b/c my phone stopped working out on the trail...

Krampus is happy!!!








...YAY SNOW!!!!!!!!








Trail head inviting me to snowy bliss








this snow was much harder to ride in...about 3 inches of powdery soft snow over trails that had not really been ridden on. My legs and heart are feeling it now!! Did way more falling today than yesterday...but still. i was in heaven!!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

chazpat said:


> And God said "Let there be mountain bikes"
> And there were mountain bikes.
> 
> View attachment 1178127


So funny the way it turned out that day, thought the same. 
Cool thing is, those are both my bikes. I met up with a freind I was trying to get interested in biking so I brought the 01 Kona. 
It was my first real ride on Marin just after I got it and Brook went on to purchase three new bikes so his boys were ready to roll along with him.
Yesterday, Brook was rolling on his new 29er GT, John on the 26er Pugsley and I represented the curmudgeon on the Plus-er. 



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Great shot, and good to hear you got out before the snow hit today. At least it did here 2 hours north of you


Thank you. 
We had 52* at ride time and 40 within 2 hours so it was just about perfect. I sooo wished for that snow or even rain , dammit !!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Todays riding was even better. It has been snowing all day..temp in the low 20's...I am so glad I had the day off!!!
> 
> Only got to get pics at the trail head b/c my phone stopped working out on the trail...
> 
> ...


That shot with the snow stuck to the bike is great, also like that Michigan decal on the back window. 
Good Goin ' !!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Krampus is happy!!!


Nice to see you in your element :thumbsup:

She "Surly" looks happy!


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

Sure did....top of La Quinta cove in the So Cal desert.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

HacksawReynolds said:


> Yup, rode my 6'10 single fin egg. 6 degrees F with brisk offshore winds. Water temp low 40's F. Hood/head/shoulders still iced up when I got home.
> View attachment 1178246


Post up here! http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/longest-beard-stache-cicle-1064696.html

-F


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Snow has cometh, finally!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

2old said:


> 4 weeks of being ill. I felt good for 3 days before the latest hit me. Tired of it so I went today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I know what you mean! In November I went to Italy. On the flight over I got a cold from one of the many people coughing on the plane. Then I relapsed or something in early December. Now, just back from another trip where I got the flu. In two and half months I have been sick 3 times! I haven't been sick for 5 years or more. Whats up with that!?

Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

I left 60° blue skies for a weekend of 44° low cloud deck to ride 50 miles of rail to trail on the ODT. I didn't notice the wreaths over the bridge on the way out and had to climb thru a fallen tree at the 20 mile mark which ripped off my speedometer magnet, but I found it on the way back.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I rode today and had a lot of fun, even though it was just Pacific Spirit Park (again). It was a beautiful day. Found a place to practice drops and got to test the new 2017 Slash I bought for the family (though it's becoming pretty obvious I'll be using it the most).


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

BADDANDY said:


> I left 60° blue skies for a weekend of 44° low cloud deck to ride 50 miles of rail to trail on the ODT. I didn't notice the wreaths over the bridge on the way out and had to climb thru a fallen tree at the 20 mile mark which ripped off my speedometer magnet, but I found it on the way back.
> 
> View attachment 1178341


Sounds like a nice ride. 
Although I don't find 60 f to be too warm, was the 44 degree temp pretty fair ?

My last few rides have been in the 52 to mid 40's and I find it just about perfect. Low 40's standing around / not riding can feel chilly though.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

9 degrees at the start of our ride Sunday morning. Made for some cold fingers and toes and a few frozen hydration tubes. 

We still had a great ride and I cleaned a difficult, bony section of tech for the first time ever!

Warmed up just enough to have a few après-ride beers by the propane fire-pit in the parking lot.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Item #1: thanks all for the recent reps!!! It is nice to be out riding again, rather than just looking at pics of riding...though all of your pics are partially the motivation for me!

I lucked out this past weekend in that we got snow Friday into Sat night...so . I had the 2 days off to ride there....plus major snow on Monday...MLK day, so another day to ride...and then a snow day today from school...so 4 straight days of riding in the winter fun. I am pretty sure that I wil lnot see the 2 things line up again like this!!

Today's 2 rides: 5*F, slight wind; very loose, dusty snow...hard riding. Lots of slipping

Local place I rode where the trails are mostly underwater from the high rover...hit the loop around the lake to get some "continuity" since the trails are a lot of "on the bike, off the bike" trailblazing. If i had thought about it, I would have loved to have skated on the lake, but there are probably a good 5" of snow that I did not want to spend time clearing...













...had to cut this ride short (only a half hour) due to completely numb hands ...headed to the local outfitter to get a better pair of glove liners

These are from a trail closer to my parents house. Hit these after the glove liner purchase...that made a HUGE difference. Got about an hour and a half out of this ride




















total bliss!!! But I see what my doctors were saying about being in the extreme cold after the heart attack...I can't be out as long as i used to be...gotta be careful...

Everyone stay safe and warm, and keep hitting those trails!


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes I did. Waimea, Hawaii..............


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Arebee said:


> 9 degrees at the start of our ride Sunday morning. Made for some cold fingers and toes and a few frozen hydration tubes.
> 
> We still had a great ride and I cleaned a difficult, bony section of tech for the first time ever!
> 
> Warmed up just enough to have a few après-ride beers by the propane fire-pit in the parking lot.


That sounds great.

:thumbsup:


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Yup. After working my morning shift I got in a great surf session in clean head high to overhead surf then went home to get into my riding stuff to hit the trails before heading into work for my afternoon shift. Love having my trails just a mile from where I surf and a 1/4 mile from where I live. Surf and ride pretty much every day! No surf pics today but here's a ride pic.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

bachman1961 said:


> Although I don't find 60 f to be too warm, was the 44 degree temp pretty fair ?


Did you see my old moto Thermo mitts on the seat? With those on, I didn't feel the cold.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

21 miles on a rigid bike. I'm in recovery after that but hey it's doable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

A short 11 km ride yesterday (due to saddle sores, yuck :eekster to test out the new drivetrain. Such an improvement over its predecessor, although the chain turned out to be a couple of links too long which occasionally caused unwanted chain slip. The trails were in pristine condition though.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

No, but I did manage to get my backyard trails groomed after work, should be set up nice by tomorrow!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Went back to to Pacific Spirit Park, even though I should have been working (working at home has its upsides and downsides). Went back to the same spot where I tried some drops on the 2017 Slash the other day, this time to try it on my Fuel EX. Even though it has shorter travel, it was still pretty good!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Got out for my first snow ride in about 20 years. I forgot how challenging riding in the snow was. Also how fun it was. I ended up only riding about 2 miles, the trail was getting soggy as the temp warmed up, and there were so many trees down across the trail, I almost spent more time walking around them than actual riding. I was also riding with my clipless pedals, which is something I didn't think through at all. If I lived in a climate that snowed more, I could see myself buying a fat bike and riding in the snow more with the proper equipment. In the mean time, I'll just enjoy the snow through the window sitting next to my fireplace.

The roads were horrible getting there.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

First tracks
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

Loaded back up.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

askibum02 said:


> Got out for my first snow ride in about 20 years. I forgot how challenging riding in the snow was. Also how fun it was. I ended up only riding about 2 miles, the trail was getting soggy as the temp warmed up, and there were so many trees down across the trail, I almost spent more time walking around them than actual riding. I was also riding with my clipless pedals, which is something I didn't think through at all. If I lived in a climate that snowed more, I could see myself buying a fat bike and riding in the snow more with the proper equipment. In the mean time, I'll just enjoy the snow through the window sitting next to my fireplace.
> 
> The roads were horrible getting there.
> Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
> ...


it is awesome isn't it. Got my first good snow rides in 5 yers in this past weekend (casue that was the last time we got real snow)...sadly, it is all going away starting tomorrow  so goes our short Central Ohio winters...now on to the muddy, muggy season that will be the rest of the year


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

It's raining. Does my trainer count? It's a necessary evil, I'm not a fan but I do it anyways.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

scaryfast said:


> It's raining. Does my trainer count? It's a necessary evil, I'm not a fan but I do it anyways.


It only counts if you post a pic!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tracks with Claws on the Trail in Granite Bay*


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

BADDANDY said:


> Did you see my old moto Thermo mitts on the seat? With those on, I didn't feel the cold.


Aha ! I didn't notice but see now. Funny how we get a bit more prepared and smarter on these things even as we go out and act like kids !

I bought some inexpensive bar mitts to try a while back, ran them once in the 22 -15 f range on a night ride, very nice with thin finger gloves. They will be standard inventory in the car trunk now.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

askibum02 said:


> Got out for my first snow ride in about 20 years. I forgot how challenging riding in the snow was. Also how fun it was. I ended up only riding about 2 miles, the trail was getting soggy as the temp warmed up, and there were so many trees down across the trail, I almost spent more time walking around them than actual riding. I was also riding with my clipless pedals, which is something I didn't think through at all. If I lived in a climate that snowed more, I could see myself buying a fat bike and riding in the snow more with the proper equipment. In the mean time, I'll just enjoy the snow through the window sitting next to my fireplace.
> 
> The roads were horrible getting there.


Well done getting out there. Even if having to hoof it some, being motivated to get out is great. 
I'm really excited about winter rides now.
Have tested things a few times on colder night rides and all is good. Now I'm pumped seeing the 'less than fat' tires out there in the snow.

I've had minimal rides in snow and just a one-timer around a park shortly after getting a 27.5 x 3.0 set up. It was fun and a wet, slick snow but the bike did fine. I know I can expect some challenges that a true fat would minimize but I'm pretty sure some adventures and experience will make it a fun challenge and see improvement. It's all about exercise for me anyways.

We just need S N O W .


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Had a grand night ride Thurs evening with a friend , temps just right in the mid 30's or so and the calm air with very little wind. I'm amazed at how easy it felt to click off 5 miles and just now realizing that going uphill at night doesn't let me notice the grade so maybe it's easier ?? lol

Anyways, aside from dry and dusty conditions that could use some needed relief with rain or snow, it was a good time. Thurs are becoming our night rides and for me, it's a bit of managing my time and day since it's my 'Monday' and I work nights.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

bachman1961 said:


> Had a grand night ride Thurs evening with a friend , temps just right in the mid 30's or so and the calm air with very little wind. I'm amazed at how easy it felt to click off 5 miles and just now realizing that going uphill at night doesn't let me notice the grade so maybe it's easier ?? lol
> 
> Anyways, aside from dry and dusty conditions that could use some needed relief with rain or snow, it was a good time. Thurs are becoming our night rides and for me, it's a bit of managing my time and day since it's my 'Monday' and I work nights.


I got out last night too. Lucky me don't have to work today so was out around 2.5 hrs. and was still 58F when I got home at 9:20. First pain free ride I've had since I hurt my back helping my son move a couple of weeks ago . Going to try to get out again tonight as the weather forecast predicts a drop in temp. of 15-20 degrees for the weekend so will probably put my lights away till next week.
Mole


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

No way! Too snowy and cold in Massachusetts. I hope to get out tomorrow, but in the meantime I spin.

Had my a$$ good and kicked last night.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

patski said:


> View attachment 1178838
> 
> 
> View attachment 1178839
> ...


Looks like a big dog or a Black Bear to me. Definitely not a Mountain Lion.

Or:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I really needed a mental break today!..You know, government shut down and all..

Took out the MachoMan, early lunch from work..and even hit some dirt. 9miles and a few feet shy of 1k of climbing.

Life is back to normal.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> I really needed a mental break today!..You know, government shut down and all..
> 
> Took out the MachoMan, early lunch from work..and even hit some dirt. 9miles and a few feet shy of 1k of climbing.
> 
> Life is back to normal.


Man- that's some pretty lucid planning for a guy who needs a mental health break !
I'd have never thought of getting to the trails ahead of tens of thousands of them laid-off workers. Awesome planning.
Now I'll tune into the news to see what happened during my naptime !


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Yup, day #7 of the current swell. Loooooong rights. Snowing. My bike is getting pissed!!!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

13 miles this evening


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

I did, thank-you for asking. It didn't start off too well as the weather forecast changed overnight from clear to constant drizzly rain, but I went for it anyway. Then a few seconds after I set off I realised my gears weren't working so I had to turn back and go into mechanic mode to sort that out, which involved much loosening of brake lever and shifter mount so I could spray some GT85 into the shifter mechanism, plus some emergency lubing of the cable ends. Once I got out everything was a sea of mud* and seriously hard going, then I was just getting a bit of fun on in the first patch of woods when a rogue stick trashed my rear derailleur, which is a vanishingly rare SRAM X0 9-speed. I elected to limp a few miles home and keep warm rather than try and bodge a repair in the woods and freeze.









Overall it was the crappiest ride I've had for a long time, but it was still better than not getting out at all. I regret nothing.

* No lovingly groomed trails were harmed during the making of this post. The trails I ride are formed by a combination of foot, hoof and tyre traffic so the trails _are_ the erosion.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Holy krap how tall are you and what size is that frame????


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

^ 6'3" and 19" respectively. 

I also found out another use for a dropper post: they're really helpful if your drivetrain fails and you need to scoot.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Wow XL frame for you! And ha, best reason I've heard to run a droppah!😂


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I opted for letting the trails dry a bit, after some rain yesterday. It is back to back GG.

Check out Some Asphalt Trails wet on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1366644637


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Most of the day was overcast, with a little bit of rain earlier. By the evening time things were breaking up, so I was able to get 15 miles in.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

*Doink jah*

Practice squatting to ride today


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It was a very mild evening for a ride. Trails were a little soft but rideable. Built a fire. Tres cool


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Very nice ^^^

No ride today, crazy winds and rain recently, so hiked the local trails clearing blowdown.
Trails are too soft with all the rain


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Rode yesterday, first ride of 2018! Short ride as there was plenty of ice on the trails. 8.25 miles with 676 feet of climbing.

Felt great as if I haven't taken any time off the bike. Next weekend, trails should be clear so I'm planning on a 15 miler. There will be running water and mud. Looking forward. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

out pre riding 24HOP yesterday. cold 45F, light drizzle, and 25mph winds.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool morning for 9.9miles and 1500' of elev.

I've to say I'm really enjoying this "colder" weather we have. Still nice and sunny though.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Yup, perfect weather this weekend, gotta love Winter


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

No ride today. A 7 miles hike around Skyline Wilderness Park, finally open after the Northern California fires.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2tofly (Nov 6, 2011)

Perfect weather today in NC

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Milder temps today. We did a 15km run-ride pairing and found a nice section of the river still frozen solid


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes! Finally got in my first ride of 2018. Between being sick and trails being closed due to freeze/thaw, hadn't made it out. Almost all the trails around me were still closed but someone mentioned a trail system that doesn't close that I'd never been to. And it was only 40 minutes from my house. It's a nature preserve so the trails were different than the dedicated mountain bike trails I often ride, old school hiking type trails. I think a lot of them were built by the local SORBA (Southern Off Road Bicycle Association) chapter but as multi use trails. They are also non-directional and I also saw a couple of horses, neither traits of most of the trails around me. It was a beautiful day, 69 degrees.

There wasn't a lot of elevation change but the trails were pretty tight and twisty and rooty/rocky in a lot of places so you couldn't carry much speed and had to mostly pedal. Managed to catch the end of my handlebar along with my forearm and shoulder on a tree, even with my skinny 700mm bars. The trails were not wet at all except for a couple of small puddles.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another ride in Pacific Spirit Park. I wasn't planning on mountain biking with all the rain we we were having earlier and in the day, but it cleared up since significantly. So I rode for an hour and got a little more practice in on drops. Same spot as the previous two times. I really need to do something more interesting with these pics!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> View attachment 1179238


 nice shot Korn!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nope.
What a Hippy Crit !! :madman:
Been griping about no snow or moisture and how fun and exciting it will be to test out the bike in some moderate snow and ....

WEGOTSOME !!

Even been out testing the lights and doing night rides to experience winter temps and "be ready" but I just went to my default this morning getting home from work and going straight to bed. Got up a 2 pm and had a nice day with my wife, watching The Crown - last 2 episode of S2 , then play time with the dog at the park. Food , trip out on the roads for some winter drive adventure to see my kids/grandkids that live 2 miles away and back to nap time before work.

We were not supposed to get much snow at all (trace or 1") and we probably got 3 to 4". Very slippery and icy Sun morning and continued snow through some of the day. 

Still, there is a good chance the snow will all be there at nearly 100% tomorrow so I see no reason / excuse to not get out for some two-wheel adventure near the house. Heck, a little melting snow plastered to the bike would be like a bike wash ! May be into the mid - high 30's Monday.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry, no pix.
Got in a "last" (for now) fatbike ride before the rains hit (again!). As temps were rising from 28F on Wed to 40F on Sat, then 45F on Sun, with heavy rains today, I figured I had to get while the gettin' was good Sat. morning. Much to my chagrin, a local flow trail had NO tracks on it. Well, someone on a plus bike had tried to break it, but they walked a LOT - and that was at least 1 day of snowfall prior. So it was up to me to bust 3.3mi. of whoop-de-doos and sculpted berms in 4-5" of wet snow. The ups were challenging, but the downs were a hoot and I think that is the first time I ever rode berms like that in the snow. WoooHoooo!
I also took advantage of the fact that the flow trail is adjacent to a re-purposed golf course (unfortunate for the prior owners - good for pretty much everyone who doesn't golf --> it's now a giant park!) The snow-covered cart paths, reclaimed fairways, unmanicured brush-hogged ski trails, and short steep hills made for an awesome fatbike ride on a sunny day when things didn't really melt into mush until just after I left. :thumbsup:

AND I got a quick lap in Sun. morn at my local trail where the ice was just softening enough to cling to on the off-camber parts. Totally getting my $$$sworth out of the old fatty!

-F


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had a nice, if brief, road ride to the highest point in Vancouver - Queen E Park which features the Bloedel Conservatory. It was a nice day, and it felt great to get on the road!









The view









The conservatory









Inside the conservatory









The park


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bachman1961 said:


> Nope.
> What a Hippy Crit !! :madman:
> Been griping about no snow or moisture and how fun and exciting it will be to test out the bike in some moderate snow and ....
> 
> ...


Barely, it was like a swamp today it was melting so fast.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Did my first bike-packing trip over the weekend. Average temp, -10°F or so. This was a test of all sorts of gear and methods that I've been working on for a while, as well as the big test of getting into cold gear in the morning and having to "warm it up". Despite being a little under-dressed at first (had to put on clothes for the first 20 miles or so), I reached a nice equilibrium and was very happy with how it all worked. First test of -20 degree rated sleeping bag, first snow-use of bivy sack, first use of this thermal pad, first use of salsa sleeping-roll harness, first use of 4-season stove, etc. So cool to just be able to stop and drop everything 50 miles in, set up camp, go to bed, get up the next morning, and keep riding! T hat also coincided with getting lost, so we figured we'd be able to see the mountains in the day when we woke up (the place we were riding is kind of a maze, but not all that far from civilization either). I have poor circulation in my extremities, so I've gone to great lengths to be able to deal with the cold as far as my hands and feet. It feels so good to have gone out and survived the conditions.

We were pre-riding part of a 100 mile course that we are going to do next month. During the race, you really don't have to camp due to the checkpoints, but they require you to carry all the camping gear. Still, up until now it was kind of a concept rather than a reality, whether it would all work and whether you can actually survive camping when it's -20 overnight 

Some of the trails we rode are part of the Susitna 100 race, which covers part of the Susitna river (goes up towards Denali). This week it's supposed to get much colder, might be -20 to -30 average up there over the next few days.

Friends:









Stuck my phone down my pants for 20 minutes so I could get it warm enough to stick outside my nice-warm-bivy+bag and take this picture, haha.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Did my first bike-packing trip over the weekend. Average temp, -10°F or so. This was a test of all sorts of gear and methods that I've been working on for a while, as well as the big test of getting into cold gear in the morning and having to "warm it up". Despite being a little under-dressed at first (had to put on clothes for the first 20 miles or so), I reached a nice equilibrium and was very happy with how it all worked. First test of -20 degree rated sleeping bag, first snow-use of bivy sack, first use of this thermal pad, first use of salsa sleeping-roll harness, first use of 4-season stove, etc. So cool to just be able to stop and drop everything 50 miles in, set up camp, go to bed, get up the next morning, and keep riding! T hat also coincided with getting lost, so we figured we'd be able to see the mountains in the day when we woke up (the place we were riding is kind of a maze, but not all that far from civilization either). I have poor circulation in my extremities, so I've gone to great lengths to be able to deal with the cold as far as my hands and feet. It feels so good to have gone out and survived the conditions.
> 
> We were pre-riding part of a 100 mile course that we are going to do next month. During the race, you really don't have to camp due to the checkpoints, but they require you to carry all the camping gear. Still, up until now it was kind of a concept rather than a reality, whether it would all work and whether you can actually survive camping when it's -20 overnight
> 
> ...


that absolutely rules dude!!!! So jealous!!! Wish I could take the time off of work at this time of year to winter bike-pack! One day in retirement tho....will be interested to hear more about how the gear worked, and what kind of gear you used!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Jayem said:


> Did my first bike-packing trip over the weekend. Average temp, -10°F or so. This was a test of all sorts of gear and methods that I've been working on for a while, as well as the big test of getting into cold gear in the morning and having to "warm it up". Despite being a little under-dressed at first (had to put on clothes for the first 20 miles or so), I reached a nice equilibrium and was very happy with how it all worked. First test of -20 degree rated sleeping bag, first snow-use of bivy sack, first use of this thermal pad, first use of salsa sleeping-roll harness, first use of 4-season stove, etc. So cool to just be able to stop and drop everything 50 miles in, set up camp, go to bed, get up the next morning, and keep riding! T hat also coincided with getting lost, so we figured we'd be able to see the mountains in the day when we woke up (the place we were riding is kind of a maze, but not all that far from civilization either). I have poor circulation in my extremities, so I've gone to great lengths to be able to deal with the cold as far as my hands and feet. It feels so good to have gone out and survived the conditions.
> 
> We were pre-riding part of a 100 mile course that we are going to do next month. During the race, you really don't have to camp due to the checkpoints, but they require you to carry all the camping gear. Still, up until now it was kind of a concept rather than a reality, whether it would all work and whether you can actually survive camping when it's -20 overnight
> 
> ...


Wow. That's seriously impressive!! Not to diminish anything you and your friends have done, but I couldn't/wouldn't ever do that. Too darn cold for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

ravewoofer said:


> Wow. That's seriously impressive!! Not to diminish anything you and your friends have done, but I couldn't/wouldn't ever do that. Too darn cold for me!


Me too! I did get in a ride this morning instead of being on time to work. The conditions here may be more to your liking, 8am 72*F. The same temp it was at 3am. Because of cloud cover it will only climb 5 degrees today.
Trail conditions are great too, a little soft in some spots but mostly incredible traction.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

There is no bad weather, only bad clothing. (Except above 80 degrees, since you can’t have air-conditioned tops and shorts yet)


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Barely, it was like a swamp today it was melting so fast.


Ours lasted just fine for that overnight but it's shrinking some today - mid 30's and sun. Near the creek and a bit of valley, it's always a bit cooler and our nights have been mid teens.

I got out for a short spin , 2.91 or 2.92 miles ? ? 
Always amazed at the computer/gps when the bike says one and the phone says the other .... I mean 1/100th of a mile off ? I'm impressed. 

Making snow tracks was a fun adventure on the north side of the creek where there were plenty of stretches with 10" snow patches. We really didn't get more than 3 or 4" up here but the drifting over there made for some fun bike handling carrying speed through the waves of snow and letting the bike find it's way while staying behind the seat a tad more than normal. ~ Skiing isn't much different.

38* and sunny when I was out, Mr Wimp waited til it got nice and warm ! I may add a photo later.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> nice shot Korn!


Thanks, I'm testing out a new camera. Here's the other side of the little lake from this evening.

It was cold for me at 47°, I had to go back for some leggings and a hoodie.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Thanks, I'm testing out a new camera. Here's the other side of the little lake from this evening.
> 
> It was cold for me at 47°, I had to go back for some leggings and a hoodie.
> 
> View attachment 1179551


Cool! I love riding around water, it gives an extra peaceful feeling!

Mornings have been cold! 47 for me is freezing! Sunday's ride was about that when I started, then an hour in goes to 65! lol.

I read about your camera find, sweet deal!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Today went something like this...

Work was ****! Grabbed my helmet, water, and grabbed the 29er for a quick spin around the horse trails before sunset...best medicine, period!

In n Out with a modelo sounds good right now!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Riding can be wonderful therapy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2018)

No ride today, but should have. Riding tomorrow but it might be one icy crappy ride.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Jayem said:


> Did my first bike-packing trip over the weekend. Average temp, -10°F or so. This was a test of all sorts of gear and methods that I've been working on for a while, as well as the big test of getting into cold gear in the morning and having to "warm it up". Despite being a little under-dressed at first (had to put on clothes for the first 20 miles or so), I reached a nice equilibrium and was very happy with how it all worked. First test of -20 degree rated sleeping bag, first snow-use of bivy sack, first use of this thermal pad, first use of salsa sleeping-roll harness, first use of 4-season stove, etc. So cool to just be able to stop and drop everything 50 miles in, set up camp, go to bed, get up the next morning, and keep riding! T hat also coincided with getting lost, so we figured we'd be able to see the mountains in the day when we woke up (the place we were riding is kind of a maze, but not all that far from civilization either). I have poor circulation in my extremities, so I've gone to great lengths to be able to deal with the cold as far as my hands and feet. It feels so good to have gone out and survived the conditions.
> 
> We were pre-riding part of a 100 mile course that we are going to do next month. During the race, you really don't have to camp due to the checkpoints, but they require you to carry all the camping gear. Still, up until now it was kind of a concept rather than a reality, whether it would all work and whether you can actually survive camping when it's -20 overnight
> 
> ...


Wow, awesome trip! Nice to have all your gear figured out too :thumbsup:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that absolutely rules dude!!!! So jealous!!! Wish I could take the time off of work at this time of year to winter bike-pack! One day in retirement tho....will be interested to hear more about how the gear worked, and what kind of gear you used!


I'll post in the bikepacking forum.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Hit 36C here today, Went for a quick 20km ride and ended up in a water race to cool off.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Jayem said:


> I'll post in the bikepacking forum.


check...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jayem said:


> Did my first bike-packing trip over the weekend. Average temp, -10°F or so. This was a test of all sorts of gear and methods that I've been working on for a while, as well as the big test of getting into cold gear in the morning and having to "warm it up". Despite being a little under-dressed at first (had to put on clothes for the first 20 miles or so), I reached a nice equilibrium and was very happy with how it all worked. First test of -20 degree rated sleeping bag, first snow-use of bivy sack, first use of this thermal pad, first use of salsa sleeping-roll harness, first use of 4-season stove, etc. So cool to just be able to stop and drop everything 50 miles in, set up camp, go to bed, get up the next morning, and keep riding! T hat also coincided with getting lost, so we figured we'd be able to see the mountains in the day when we woke up (the place we were riding is kind of a maze, but not all that far from civilization either). I have poor circulation in my extremities, so I've gone to great lengths to be able to deal with the cold as far as my hands and feet. It feels so good to have gone out and survived the conditions.
> 
> We were pre-riding part of a 100 mile course that we are going to do next month. During the race, you really don't have to camp due to the checkpoints, but they require you to carry all the camping gear. Still, up until now it was kind of a concept rather than a reality, whether it would all work and whether you can actually survive camping when it's -20 overnight
> 
> ...


Wow, that's some adventure. A cold one, but an adventure.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Been doing some intense 1hr workouts on the stationary bike while out of trail riding for a bit due to my back. Along with more thoughtful gear use, it's dramatically affected my return to mtb. Much faster, and can't believe how much I'm suddenly using my highest gears. 32 miles, and just a total blast.
The trails have also taken on some new character, with a lot more dead leaves being added to the equation(washed out half a dozen times on my local trail day before yesterday). 
Today, with 3-4 miles to go, I hit my favorite twisty section at Oak Mountain State Park. It's slightly downhill, and I was jamming in the 13T instead of coasting. Lean left, right, left through an elongated S curve between trees, front wheel slides on leaves over pine straw over pea-sized rocks(loose over loose over loose?), and POW.
Inch or two over, and I'd have a broken collarbone instead of a bruised shoulder and thigh. Handlebar took it first, a few inches right of center. Brake/shifter clamp knocked 6 1/4" outward, ESI Chunky almost ripped off the bar, brake line gouged, cable tie broken off the frame, etc. Gosh







I ordered a Magic Mary night before last. Heavier tire than I'm used to running, but that thing might save my life...


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^Dang Owen that doesn't sound fun at all, hope you're ok!

Had a nice little evening ride.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Rode a trail I hadn't been on in about five years.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great shot!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Granite Bay*

Jeff on the Rocks at the top of the Jump Course.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Hey I can finally say “I rode today!” Only just over 3 mile ride around the block but on January 27th in Michigan I’ll take it. Felt awesome to be on the bike again even if it was road 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Any day riding in the depths of winter ❄ in New England is a gift. 

Spanked out 13.5 miles with 913 feet of climbing. A lot of ice on the trails , but still a great day!

Planning on another tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Warm up for tomorrow's 16mile ride..did 8miles today..poor fueling this morning made it for a rough start. 1100' of elev.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Yup, ice free perfect grippy snow riding in southern Maine today. Studless skinny tire wholesome goodness.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Yup, ribbons of icy singletrack here in Eastern Canada.
Studded FAT tire wholesome goodness. :thumbsup:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> ^^Dang Owen that doesn't sound fun at all, hope you're ok!


Thanks, it's all good. The relief from not breaking anything with that impact outweighed a few bruises by far!
I even had new grips on the way, already, since one had a tear that was irritating when I play around on the bike with no gloves on.

You keep making me want to build my Yelli back up. Just don't know into what, since I won't be riding trails on a HT any more. Wish we had some smooth XC stuff to zip around on...


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Was going to ride today, weathers been decent, no rain, no snow then
bam, woke up to a good six inches of heavy wet snow, ugg not feeling it at all, didn't even get around to shoveling it.

At least someone was enthusiastic about all the snow!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Rode 2.7 miles with a new kid on our NICA team today. Unfortunately he said he didn’t like it and probably won’t ride off road again.☹


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

11.4 miles on beach sand today. I'm paying for it now.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes We did an evening ride. Temps were mild and the trails were slick. It was a good one


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

*North Shore*

Had an unexpectedly nice ride on the Shore today. Went up with a friend of mine from Toronto. He rode my Trek Fuel, and I rode the family Slash (seen below). Rain cleared and we had few nice runs on Bobsled.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Conditions have been dicey here in VT but the temps climbed enough to turn the firm snow into grippy, soft goodness. Nice surprise ride today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

OwenM said:


> Thanks, it's all good. The relief from not breaking anything with that impact outweighed a few bruises by far!
> I even had new grips on the way, already, since one had a tear that was irritating when I play around on the bike with no gloves on.
> 
> You keep making me want to build my Yelli back up. Just don't know into what, since I won't be riding trails on a HT any more. Wish we had some smooth XC stuff to zip around on...


Either put on some fast rolling semi-slicks for townie cruisin, or do what I'd like to do; Throw a 29x2.8/3.0 up font and either a 27.5x3 or 29x2.8 in back for a plush ride, SS or geared, your choice. I'd need a new fork tho, and rims/tires too I guess.

Did some quick urban riding before the cold comes back, explorin the freeway tunnels.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

We did a bit of brige underpasses as well.

21miles of Funday!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a 15km ride-run funday pairing. Mixed road and trail. The trails were ice covered


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Got in a quick ride before Honey-Do stuff. Been trying to ride 3 to 4 days per week but this dam job keeps getting in the way. Weather was a crappy 85 here today ;-)


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah had a great ride today, was super short, but 2 good things... took my ye oldie bike out today, i've been tying to get the brakes working right for ages (went through a bunch of different setups from 3 different sets) and finally got things working properly...it was seriously doing my head in, but anyway they are working great now. 2nd thing, its been stupid hot here the last month, I wouldn't normally do much in the way of activity at 30C, but to try the brakes, i made myself...it was 30C at the start of the ride, then out of nowhere starts drizzling, then raining, then poring down, temp drops to 21C in a few minuets...ah bliss

And to top it off, even though some of the rocky sections (nothing too technical, but hey 1.95 tyres) were getting pretty slick by the end, was pretty close to my FS bike times on the descents, and broke a few PRs on the climbs...

happy day indeed.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No mountain bike, but nice to get out for a little fresh air on the road bike here in Vancouver after the rain let up for a bit.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Yup. Homey don't do ice and studs are for dog collars. Maine today. Grippy snow or hero dirt. Nothing in between.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

OwenM said:


> I ordered a Magic Mary night before last. Heavier tire than I'm used to running, but that thing might save my life...


All I can say is Hail Mary, for she is Magical! Off camber roots and rock slabs, leaves over pine straw, just unflappable. Love, love, love at first ride


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice break in the weather today, so I got out to Delta (that's near Vancouver) for a quick ride!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

s-moon over Lake Natoma, lights of Folsom in the background.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Nice break in the weather today, so I got out to Delta (that's near Vancouver) for a quick ride!
> 
> View attachment 1180771


Does the Delta Watershed still have a bunch of wooden features?

I haven't been there in ages.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Glorious. 25ish in the 19T(pretending I'm singlespeeding), except for a few jaunts into the higher gears where things were flowy or downhill. May have to go back to singlespeed as a measure of self-preservation, 'cause Mary is quickly proving to be a bad influence on me. 
She's SO much fun to hang out with, though...


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Not the best picture, but my son and I had a great time at the local bike park on Sunday. He had a load of fun following dad around and doing drops.

He took the shot of me on the practice drop area. I'd like a better phone camera than what I have.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like a lot of fun! Nice practice area!



Curveball said:


> Not the best picture, but my son and I had a great time at the local bike park on Sunday. He had a load of fun following dad around and doing drops.
> 
> He took the shot of me on the practice drop area. I'd like a better phone camera than what I have.
> 
> View attachment 1180901


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Curveball said:


> Does the Delta Watershed still have a bunch of wooden features?
> 
> I haven't been there in ages.


It still has a few! Some aren't in the best repair, but yes!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got out for a quick one before sun down. Empty trail....good end of the day. 

Took the rigid for a spin.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Yup









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Hurt my back in the very beginning of the yr. and have been slowly increasing the distance of my rides as I heal. Got my first 50 miler of the yr. last night on my Mukluk. Was still 57F when I got home @ 11:55pm. We haven't had much winter this yr.
Mole


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

In spite of this serene setting, this evening's ride was a rather technical trail.








Hung around long enough to catch the sun going down.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Fraser River Park in Vancouver on the road bike (again). Trying to find a few more interesting sports to take pictures....


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Warm but not hot here, after some real hot days. Bit of singletrack fun and an encounter with a pissed off shingleback.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^Amazing! Looks like a blue-tongued pinecone with legs  I had to look up shingleback, I've never heard of this creature before.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> ^Amazing! Looks like a blue-tongued pinecone with legs  I had to look up shingleback, I've never heard of this creature before.


Commonly known as a stumpy tail over here. The tail is very short and fat. They tend to pull up on tracks and roads to sun themselves.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome snake shot. 

7miles at Chino Hills 90% ST 

I usually don't pedal strike much, not today! Come to find out I've been riding so much I neglected my rear shock! Gota go do some maintenance shortly.

Beautiful SoCal morning. Also my buddy's new to him Trigger 29er, his first 29er has always been on 26.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Awesome snake shot.
> 
> 7miles at Chino Hills 90% ST
> 
> ...


Nice!

By the way, that's a lizard up there not a snake.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> 
> By the way, that's a lizard up there not a snake.


Ah..goes to show my reptile expertise!  Thanks!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

...nice marmot.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Trails are too muddy to ride around here this weekend, so the gravel bike saw dirt and paved roads today for a little over 50 miles and just shy of 4000' vertical. If I can get 1300' tomorrow, this will be my first 10000' week of the year.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Ah..goes to show my reptile expertise!  Thanks!


Sorry, gotta laugh at you on that one, jcd!

Waited until it warmed up into the mid 40s in the afternoon to ride. Drove to my nearby NPS trails that I usually just ride to. Had a good crash, good as in bike nor rider injured in any way; changed my line at the last moment over some roots followed by a turn, not sure if it was the roots or the muddy spot following but both wheels slid out and I went down, just sliding in the dirt. Got caught behind a group of slower riders, guy knew I was there but didn't offer to let me pass. It was too tight and twisty to blow by but then he hit a dip in the trail followed by a big root and he went bouncing off his seat and pedals and I shot past with a "you ok?" He was. We were coming to an intersection so I held back to see which way they were going as the way I was going involved some immediate climbing with weaving around some 6x6 waterbars and they seemed inexperienced. They went the other way.

Ran into an old acquaintance I hadn't seen in several years a bit later so we got caught up. And my drivetrain started making a lot of racket. I stopped several times trying to determine what it was but it was fine when spinning with me off the bike. Adjusted the front derailleur as that was what it sounded like but that didn't help and it was noisy in all combinations. I cleaned and relubed the chain when I got home, sounds a whole lot better but still sounds a bit ticky.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Sorry, gotta laugh at you on that one, jcd!


Lol no worries, what I get for not doing my research. 

Edit: good to hear you came out ok from the fall.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Rode just under 22 miles today with the wife.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Got a good 60-70 mile training ride up in the mountains and around town in for the 100 mile endurance ride in a few weeks. Some good hoar frost in the shaded places.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an urban evening spin. -5c, snowy, blowy and ... 44 days til spring


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I rode today. Funny thing happened. The snow that fell at my house five days ago is completely gone so I figured I'd ride the Krampus instead of the fat bike. I drove the five or six miles to the trailhead and was surprised to see so much snow. 
I was there and God hates a coward. I have to say, I was totally surprised by the amount of traction my Chupacabra had. There were some icy patches but the bike would only slide for an instant and gain traction as soon as I hit some snow. I made every climb and I didn't crash. Good ride. 
Gonna ride the fatty tomorrow.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

No pictures because it was so wet. Yesterday I rode several intermediate trails at Tiger Mountain Forest about an hour away. It was a very heavy drizzle and the trails were soaking wet. So was I after a bit. It was the first serious climb of the year for me and went slowly.

The new blue trail that was opened last year was a blast, even with all the mud. Lots of little kickers to jump along the way. It was also the first fairly rough trail with the new Ribbon Coil fork and I was completely blown away by how smooth it is over boulders and roots.

At least I managed to stay warm for the ride. Wool jerseys rule.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Finally got out for a ride today. A few deep water spots from all the rain that required some pedaling through the water, got soaked. Practiced the bunny hops on the drier spots. All in all a fun ride, and home in time to watch the Superbowl!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Went out Sunday morning with the regular group of misfits. We came into a very ice section and Dave washed out hard and broke his Salsa carbon bars. It would have been a long walk back so we slid everything inside the break, removed a lock ring from the grip, whittled a stick so it fit tight and then tightened the grip ring down in an attempt to keep the stick in the bar. 
It worked. He was able to ride all the way back.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^ genius, way to work that trail!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Very short ride today. The operative word was "sessioning", as I rode up, down and all over a ridge that has a lot of small but challenging features that I've never gotten the knack of clearing all at once. So I worked on individual trouble spots in a way that set me up for the next, then putting them together.
Kind of embarassing that I ride this trail so often without having mastered it, and this was a good learning experience. Found myself rolling right through places that I normally get stood up by pedal and/or crank strikes after doing them a dozen times.
Not a trouble spot, but this is the first or last switchback, depending on which direction you're going, and kind of sums up what the climbs and descents are like:







Trail goes that way>>>>>>>

I wondered awhile back when seeing people scoff at pedaling through corners on here. Maybe theirs are all downhill and don't have rocks and stuff...








Not the original plan for today, but turned out to be major fun.
My bike is back to SS for the third time in 5 or 6 weeks, too. I can't make up my mind







:madman: Piece of crap uploader...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

This was one of those days when I seriously considered just rolling over and going back to sleep. My legs felt loaded up with gunk and it was 19F outside, with big flakes starting.
Man, I'm glad I didn't!

_PRIME_ fatbike conditions since a few have already been out to break the trail. Ended up with a great morning ride and legs flushed out. Great way to start my day!

-F

PS - Awesome!


NYrr496 said:


> View attachment 1181707
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

NYrr496 said:


> View attachment 1181707
> 
> 
> Went out Sunday morning with the regular group of misfits. We came into a very ice section and Dave washed out hard and broke his Salsa carbon bars. It would have been a long walk back so we slid everything inside the break, removed a lock ring from the grip, whittled a stick so it fit tight and then tightened the grip ring down in an attempt to keep the stick in the bar.
> It worked. He was able to ride all the way back.


How was the vibration dampening and feedback? May trim down my steel bars and perform this mod..


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Some road climbing


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

TheHolc said:


> How was the vibration dampening and feedback? May trim down my steel bars and perform this mod..


Yes! The getting back to nature mod.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Just a little spin, nothing spectacular. Temps were in the mid 50's, so I felt it was the right thing to do.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

3rd day in a row on the new single speed! OMG! This thing is so much fun! (And painful!)


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Got out for 8 pre-dawn miles and 1800' vertical feet of icy trails, fog, and freezing drizzle.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ WOW! Great shot!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Got out for 8 pre-dawn miles and 1800' vertical feet of icy trails, fog, and freezing drizzle.
> 
> View attachment 1182209


Nice pic, unfortunately I didn't get to ride today as it is wet and you don't ride the trails here when it is due to the damage it may cause to the trails.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's been snowing all day. It should stop for our caturday ride... I hope


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Last two days, been riding and clearing blow downs off the trails. 11 trees cleared in total. Rained on me both days too, which today for some reason resulted in me feeling pretty cold by the time I got back to the car. Steady rain - ended up squishing a little when I walked.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep short 9miles on the rigid..FS at the shop, nice and cool Saturday morning.

We now have a new victim joining th e mtb madness. He did awesome in his little old costco bike! Now, he is shopping around for a better bike.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Got out for 8 pre-dawn miles and 1800' vertical feet of icy trails, fog, and freezing drizzle.
> 
> View attachment 1182209


Jealous, jealous, jealous. Paint me green with envy. 
It was like that here this morning, everything shrouded in mist and fog, but it was warm. Would have been so cool to ride in, and my hitch rack was already on the car, but the rain had already started when I left work. According to the weather map, the worst of it is passing north of us, but we're still under flood watch 'til tomorrow night


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

OwenM said:


> Jealous, jealous, jealous. Paint me green with envy.
> It was like that here this morning, everything shrouded in mist and fog, but it was warm. Would have been so cool to ride in, and my hitch rack was already on the car, but the rain had already started when I left work. According to the weather map, the worst of it is passing north of us, but we're still under flood watch 'til tomorrow night


I live in Sgltraks hood. That was yesterday, today we've got 4" of snow in town and probably 7" up where that was taken. But, it's going to be in the 50's and then the 60 degree mark by Wednesday. Another fleeting glimpse of winter.

Great shot Sgltrak.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Went out and did a loop of Brown's ranch in Scottsdale. Me the wife and a friend. Was around 56 out when we got there. About 73 when we left. Nice 18 miles through the desert.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another ride in the Delta watershed park. It was a beautiful day!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I went out today on my fatty. Thank god I rode that bike and not my plus bike. I expected some mud but I was shocked to find 70% of the trail to be ruined from people riding 2" tire bikes and just putting ruts everywhere. 
I spent the entire ride ironing out as much as I could. Felt like punching anyone I saw with skinny tires.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Great shot Sgltrak.


Thanks DJ
That crazy fog made for some really cool photos.
We only got 2" of snow at my place.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Got out for 8 pre-dawn miles and 1800' vertical feet of icy trails, fog, and freezing drizzle.
> 
> View attachment 1182209


I love that picture. For some reason it reminds of the movie "Alien."


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Really nice pic sgltrak!

It hasn't stopped snowing. I did not ride today


----------



## robertaboone100 (Jan 11, 2018)

yes, of course. I also ride every day. I am trying to ride at least 15 KM every day.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

There are some who say that the Earth is not flat, but a disc, and at the ends of the disc is a giant wall of ice that keeps you from getting to the edges...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

That ... is ... so ... COOL!

(no pun intended).


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

That is absolutely awesome. Where is that?


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I haven’t ridden in over two weeks thanks to the weather.☹


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

NYrr496 said:


> That is absolutely awesome. Where is that?


Knik Glacier


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jayem said:


> Knik Glacier>https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knik_Glacier


Fixed that for you. 

Amazing shots up there by the way.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^beautiful pics Jayem... looks like Superman's Fortress of Solitude!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Rode the North Shore (BC) today and had a great day! That is NOT me in the picture below, but a former downhiller who let me try out my Olympus tough TG-5 on him! Lighting was a little sketchy, but for what is essentially a phone camera sensor in a rugged body with a better lens, it's not bad.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It was a bit icy in spots under the fresh snow this morning.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

sgltrak said:


> It was a bit icy in spots under the fresh snow this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1182631


What an awkward big snow smudge for a bike to make...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> It was a bit icy in spots under the fresh snow this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1182631


Great pic!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yet another fun day on the Shore! (BC) The weather was amazing!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup ^^









'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> It was a bit icy in spots under the fresh snow this morning.


Those are the worst conditions ever. Some people think snow is slippery, then there's glare ice, then there's water on ice, but if you truly want to know what zero friction is like, it's snow on ice.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Jayem said:


> Those are the worst conditions ever. Some people think snow is slippery, then there's glare ice, then there's water on ice, but if you truly want to know what zero friction is like, it's snow on ice.


The ice in that parking lot was so smooth that it looked like a zambini had been working on it and there was about 1/4" of snow on top.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> The ice in that parking lot was so smooth that it looked like a zambini had been working on it and there was about 1/4" of snow on top.


Yep... I slipped and broke my ankle three years ago on exactly that. a little snow on top of smooth as glass ice on a parking lot.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Those are the worst conditions ever. Some people think snow is slippery, then there's glare ice, then there's water on ice, but if you truly want to know what zero friction is like, it's snow on ice.


Yep! A couple of weeks ago I was descending into a creek bed that was frozen. There was a small about of water running over the ice and a little fresh snow too. In the middle of the 10-12 wide crossing the rear of my bike came around and regained traction. I highsided. Luckily for me not into the creek! Haha!

And then a few days later riding in today different terrain...









Don't you just love riding bikes?


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

sgltrak said:


> It was a bit icy in spots under the fresh snow this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1182631












Last winter I put over 200 framing screws in each of my tires. I could ride places that I was unable to walk. It was 23° out, windy, and I was getting covered with snow from the pine branches. I felt like I was a kid again. I am trying to teach myself not to hate the winter.

From topic Ice riding in a NY Swamp



Jisch said:


> I just finished my second set of tires. My first set was ok, but did not have enough screws in them. This set has about 160 screws in each tire.
> 
> Notes:
> Steps 2 and 3 might not be necessary - I found that on the most recent set (using Tioga DH tires) I could see the knob pattern when I turned the tire inside out, so I didn't need to mark or drill - that saved a lot of time.
> ...


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Yet another fun day on the Shore! (BC) The weather was amazing!
> 
> View attachment 1182664
> 
> ...


What an awesome trail! You have some serious master builders there.

I can't wait to get up to the shore to sample the goods.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^Lots of great pics!
No ride for me, bummer


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

misterbill said:


> Last winter I put over 200 framing screws in each of my tires. I could ride places that I was unable to walk. It was 23° out, windy, and I was getting covered with snow from the pine branches. I felt like I was a kid again. I am trying to teach myself not to hate the winter.
> 
> From topic Ice riding in a NY Swamp


Thanks for that info. I've had friends making studded MTB tires the way your quote describes since we started riding in the mid-80's, but I don't ride on ice enough for it to be an issue. This brief section in a parking lot was on a short cut home from my morning ride. The rest of the ride was on packed snow, which has surprisingly good traction. Today it was 60F degrees, so much of the iceand snow is gone.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Good snow for the last 3 days following a cold snap. A mountain lion is active on one of my favorite trails.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Curveball said:


> What an awesome trail! You have some serious master builders there.
> 
> I can't wait to get up to the shore to sample the goods.


You'll definitely have to get up here! Things have changed a lot in the last few years. But it's still the Shore!


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Yup, been one heck of a winter for tracking and then lapping the untracked.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup ^^

Got stung 2-3 times, just above left knee (by a German Wasp [introduced species]), about 45 mins into this mornings ride 









'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Decided to go up to the North Shore today. I should have realized that Fromme would get a lot more snow than Vancouver did! Still, it was fun, even though I didn't go very high up the fire road.


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

Had a wisdom tooth removed in the morning. 
Went to ride local trails in the afternoon. Could not pass with 70 degree weather.

I guess all the wisdom is gone with the tooth


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife and I are back at our usual vacation spot, Fort Bragg this week. The trail network in JDSF never gets old to us and meeting the friendly locals who built these trails while out on rides is a cool bonus. Having a blast out here like we always do.


----------



## aphoeniceus (Nov 4, 2017)

Went for a quick ride in SoCal, Black Mountain. 1100' elevation in 7 miles, which is a lot of elevation for me as a noob. Had to hike a bike a few times but the views were worth it!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

We did our annual Valentine's ride today. 








With a bone-dry winter there weren't any flowers starting to bloom this year.








We were able to get in 26.6 miles.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an evening ride. Trails were packed down and temps were milder. Fun ride


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Someone rode today, too bad it wasn't me.
IMG_0714 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

Location helped my disappointment though.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got to ride the last two days with a break from the wet weather we have been having and I am grateful for that. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

First full week without riding this year..so it was nice to get out.10.5miles 1600' of elev @ CHSP.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Coming back from separated shoulder...it's been a month but got in my third ride this week. We got 5 inches over night...no fatbikes in our crew but snow was very grippy.

Been riding this spot for 15 years but have not been here in awhile...Came upon a memorial to a friend we used to ride with who passed last summer. Never even knew this was put up...just looked up and there it was. Very cool.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sure did, bit muddy for the inaugural ride on my new Kona Unit, but then that also meant it was nice and cool, around 25-26C for most of the ride


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*You getting enough sleep?*


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*And yesterday too..*

The weather we have in the Southwest is off the hook. Hope some moisture shows up soon, or we'll be driving to Colorado to ride this summer...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

NYrr496 said:


> View attachment 1181707
> 
> 
> Went out Sunday morning with the regular group of misfits. We came into a very ice section and Dave washed out hard and broke his Salsa carbon bars. It would have been a long walk back so we slid everything inside the break, removed a lock ring from the grip, whittled a stick so it fit tight and then tightened the grip ring down in an attempt to keep the stick in the bar.
> It worked. He was able to ride all the way back.


One of the reasons I ditched my carbon bars and fork. I'm glad it didn't happen to you on a steep downhill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

beastmaster said:


> 3rd day in a row on the new single speed! OMG! This thing is so much fun! (And painful!)
> 
> View attachment 1182129












Agree 100%. There; my rigid 1x10 with 26" wheel. Rigid is a whole new game on tech stuff. I did a 20 miler on that bike and took me 4 days to recover. It was painful but a lot of fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Pondering my next ride. Waiting for my next lap at 24HOP.


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

Hard Labor Creek State Park


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1183535


Sleep riding... I'm just lucky I didn't ride through those weeds or I'd be picking burrs off my clothes for days :lol::lol:


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> Sleep riding... I'm just lucky I didn't ride through those weeds or I'd be picking burrs off my clothes for days :lol::lol:


Nice Chromag!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Susitna 100 race on Satuturday, write-up below:









































































Susitna 120:

1. Wow, people are going really really fast. This is my first fat-race of the winter season too (nothing like trial by fire!). After a few miles of this nonsense, I pull back because 100 miles! Not putting that 2nd base-layer was a good idea though, even though it was -7F.

2. The weather is absolutely amazing, crystal clear, amazing views of the volcanoes to the south and Mt. Su in the distance. You couldn't ask for better weather. Sunglasses was a good call. Trail conditions are just about perfect too&#8230;could have went with the Dillinger 4s 

3. This was not as straight as it looked on the map, lots of fun. Also, thought about the fact that my water-bottles were exposed on the drive to Big Lake and might be starting to freeze early (but I did put boiling water in them).

4. I realized here that the two main things I was going to do all day long were, a), ride my bike and b), pee outdoors a lot.

5. The absolute loneliest stretch.

6. Cold wind, had to put on puffy jacket.

7. Hawaii-themed checkpoint. Most checkpoints were offering soup, food, all kinds of goodies, but mostly I just got some warm water to fill the water-bottles.

8. It got soft. And there were Dillinger 5s. And they were good.

9. One again, amazing views, airplane fly-bys, lots of inhaled snow-machine exhaust, river portion was a lot of fun overall. There was a bench with a skeleton at one point. Saw a moose.

10. Yes, it was a 5-star aid station. Replenished pogies with power-blast gels, had some sausage and cheese, etc.

11. Rolly Creek to Eagle Quest seemed to take way longer than advertised, rolling resistance was absolute crap, felt like I was dragging sandbags. Got passed by a few here.

12. Discovered my rear tire was almost flat. Must have gotten an ice crystal in there when I pumped it up right before the race, seem a bit loose. Pumped back up and tightened valve and never had another issue. Was told here "you're only like the 20th person to come through". Paul was there (rode with us to Knik Glacier the week before) watching racers go through.

13. Turned out to be a great trail section, swoopy but without huge climbs, one of my favorites from the ride. Saw a dog musher and team.

14. Best damn sunset ever. Was starting to get cold again, felt like the coldest part of the race to me coming into Cow Lake.

15. First aid station I went inside, to put on my side-zip shells, which I couldn't figure out for a while, since somehow I had set them up backwards. Only ~12 miles to the 90 mile "gear check" point and aid station!

16. This is where things started to go wrong. Started with my bar-mounted light, but didn't like that, so changed to my headlamp. Was following Amber until Sam passed me, there was a 4-way intersection that I didn't notice, but I continued following the tracks for several miles, eventually realizing that there were only Irondog trail makers. Sam stopped and we both rode a little further, then turned back around and backtracked to see where we went wrong. We found the 4-way, and there were Su100 trail markings and tire tracks heading left (Southwest), so we followed these. This seemed right, there were trail markers just like there were supposed to be. Not very far in, we ran into Megan, Tom, and a few others that had ridden this for miles and reached the boat-ramp (Susitna Station?). This was very lucky for us, to run into them. We all backtracked to the 4-way. We discussed this for a while in a committee and I texted Robb to say that we were all confused and turned around. It seemed like someone set up those trail markers heading Southwest with malicious intent, to get people lost. We took what would have been a left-turn if still coming from Cow Lake and ended up finding the trail markings.

17. This seemed to be the right way at first, there were trail-markings, tire tracks, etc. We were bunched up for a while, but eventually became strung out. Given that this was only supposed to be around 10 miles, we all started to wonder if this was right. We still had the trail markings, but we couldn't figure out why this was taking so long, it seemed more like 20 miles rather than the 12 or so. I was seriously thinking of bivvying at this point and calling it quits, because it just didn't seem right. For example, this segment took (when we started on the correct trail at the 4-way) about 3 hours. It took about 40 minutes to get from the last checkpoint to the finish, although we kept a good pace, but it just didn't seem right that this was taking so long. There was one guy out ahead of me that I could see his rear light, I kept hoping around each bend and swamp that I'd see him pull into the aid station. I kept looking at the lights of the cities and decided we were definitely heading East, so eventually we'd hit Wasilla or Palmer or something. Eventually we came to a trail-map sign on the left. Looking at this, it read that we were on Trail 4 and headed Northeast. My mental picture of the Su100 map agreed with this and I decided that we had to be on the right trail/on the course, since it all lined up and we still had course markings. It just seemed that this segment was way way too long to be correct.

18. Eventually the aid station appeared around a corner. This was a huge relief and I was glad the ****-show from the last 20+ miles was over. We feasted on peanut-butter pretzels, oreos, and other goodies. I held my phone to the space-heater for a while to heat it up enough to turn it back on. Luckily, Robb had texted the map to me, haha. I texted that I was leaving the last in case they were looking for me/us.

19. The last few miles were fast, real fast. Nico pulled Megan and I and we kept the pace, I dropped back just a thousand feet or so from the end, but we made up this section fast. Evidently it hat dropped to -10 degrees again, but I was absolutely boiling on this segment, but figured it was best to just "get it done" rather than pull off layers. Nico called out "3 miles to go", which was a relief. As I said above, this only took maybe 30-40 minutes, but somehow the previous similar-length segment took hours.

20. So I finished, all 100+ miles. I don't really want to know how many "actual" miles with the screwup, but it was a great accomplishment. No big issues during the race other than during those last miles. No cramping and it was relatively easy to stay fed. I wish I didn't have to pee so much though, but I guess that's not that big of an issue over 100+ miles. Vision was blurry/cloudy just like Laura described happens after very long cold races. Just to get out there and ride all day and into the night felt good. Just like usual, after about 3 hours my body reach the point where it never really got any worse and most pains numbed themselves. Ride was well supported and much easier than the 100 mile XC race in the summer (vertical!). What would I do differently? GPS. Train more, not make this my first race of the season.


----------



## SMR (Apr 20, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Susitna 100 race on Satuturday, write-up below:
> .
> Nice pic's and report Jayem, really not being sarcastic but did you ride this on your RFX or a fat bike. I could never finsih a ride like this.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

what a great experience it seems! So lucky to live in an area where that can happen. Wish I could be in that kind of shape


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

SMR said:


> Nice pic's and report Jayem, really not being sarcastic but did you ride this on your RFX or a fat bike. I could never finsih a ride like this.


Fat is the way to go in winter here


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Almost 300g heavier at the tires, 2T increase in chainring size, and seriously questioning both going back to SS and getting on the Cybex Arc Trainer at the gym yesterday, but it all worked out.
First time clearing this on my Riot, first time ever clearing it and the loose, rocky climb that precedes it without stopping in between, and first time doing 35+ miles on the Riot, too.
I cannot get over how much fun this is, or how excited it gets me.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

OwenM said:


> Almost 300g heavier at the tires, 2T increase in chainring size, and seriously questioning both going back to SS and getting on the Cybex Arc Trainer at the gym yesterday, but it all worked out.
> First time clearing this on my Riot, first time ever clearing it and the loose, rocky climb that precedes it without stopping in between, and first time doing 35+ miles on the Riot, too.
> I cannot get over how much fun this is, or how excited it gets me.
> View attachment 1183943


thats awesome!! I love the feeling when you finally clear something that was normally intimidating. I look at that pic and think: I could clear that going down,,,but going up? Probably not...I am working on those kind of skills and strength this year. I really want to get better at climbing gnar/chatter...and just climbing in general.

Very motivating!!


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Did nine miles on the bike path today. First ride since my heart attack. Boy am I out of shape!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice shake down ride MrBill! and welcome back!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Broke out my Hard-Tail bike this morning and it felt good. Been riding my trail bike mostly over the Winter months. As good as my Trail bike feels, the HT is clearly a better climbing bike for me.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

misterbill said:


> Did nine miles on the bike path today. First ride since my heart attack. Boy am I out of shape!


Glad to hear you're back on the bike, Bill!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

misterbill said:


> Did nine miles on the bike path today. First ride since my heart attack. Boy am I out of shape!


glad that you are back on it!! I remember those days about a year ago going through the same thing...and the waiting before I was allowed to ride was the worst! Be care full though. Don't over do it too quickly. I really had to watch my heart rate closely. I had a couple rides that I scared my self on, and those reminded me to be patient...the ability to do what I had been doing would come back, but I had to just let my body/heart get back into shape.

Keep going and NO MORE SODIUM


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

misterbill said:


> Did nine miles on the bike path today. First ride since my heart attack. Boy am I out of shape!


 Right there with everyone else: 1. Great Job. 2. Be careful! When I got back on the bike after back surgery I used a heart rate monitor for nearly three years to control my training. I don't know what your cardiologist has recommended, but whatever it is, stick to it. Oh, and welcome back!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, too much for the North Shore in BC, didn't have time to go to Delta, so rode Pacific Spirit Park. It was kinda fun with the light snow falling.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> thats awesome!! I love the feeling when you finally clear something that was normally intimidating. I look at that pic and think: I could clear that going down,,,but going up? Probably not...


Finding the right line(diagonal \) by sessioning it was key. After that it was about momentum and timing.
I got where I could do it all on my Yelli Screamy, sometimes, but failed dozens of times before getting it even once.
It was a big high when I came upon 4 guys sessioning it(unsuccessfully), who moved out of the way when they saw me coming, and made it on the first try. Especially when one of them asked what gear i was in..."my only gear". I've gotten "You're riding up here on a singlespeed?!?" several times, too, which is pretty cool.
It'd be cooler if I wasn't having to coast and rest at every opportunity, and sometimes wondering if I might die trying to get my speed and front wheel up one more time on a climb, but I'll take those small victories wherever I find them! 
I want very badly to feel like I've really hammered an entire 3-4hr ride, but have a long way to go before that becomes a reality. But that's ok. I improve constantly, yet have so much room to improve more that I always have something new to celebrate and a goal to keep me motivated at the same time.
I think that's why I love mountain biking more than anything I've ever done. I hike and backpack, and used to rock climb(toprope with partners, or solo with an ascender), and there's always a plateau or just a point where it gets a little boring. Mountain biking, though...it's nonstop adventure and challenge. And now I have 3 acquaintances who race XC and Enduro, XC and road, and XC and CX, respectively, and who all inspire me(and make me feel like a total noob) in different ways. How can this possibly get old?


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Well, too much for the North Shore in BC, didn't have time to go to Delta, so rode Pacific Spirit Park. It was kinda fun with the light snow falling.


Awesome pictures!


----------



## BobbyLight350z (Feb 1, 2016)

Beautiful day in Boone. Rode rocky knob.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Rats. No ride today. Just a little too much snow. So instead of riding in Pacific Spirit Park, I went for a nice walk....


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Yup. Untracked snowy singletrack bliss. Skinny is the new fat.


----------



## sarche (Feb 24, 2018)

Hoping to get out this afternoon


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

misterbill said:


> Did nine miles on the bike path today. First ride since my heart attack. Boy am I out of shape!


Congrats! I got my father to enter a 9 mile fun ride bike race a year after his quad bypass. Obviously with doctors consent. he finished and did well. keep riding!

just got back from a 37 mile road ride. mtb is down for service so gotta hit the pavement.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, had to take the MM out for a 12mile ride. Mixed in some dirt, chilly but a sunny SoCal morning. 45° for us is freezing weather.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Yup. Gorgeous day mid upper 40's sunny. Yesterday's pow turned to today's tacky dirt. Rogue riders unite!!!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice! I'm envious of that great weather!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Snow and ice cleared out of Massachusetts so I hit the trails. 19.3 miles with 1310 feet of climbing.

Rocks and roots were slick with last night's rain, but overall, a nice ride. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, another no ride day, though I think I'll hit the stationary bike later. But at least the views in Stanley Park in Vancouver were amazing....


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

4hrs riding in some white powder this morning


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Yep, had to take the MM out for a 12mile ride. Mixed in some dirt, chilly but a sunny SoCal morning. 45° for us is freezing weather.


I think we got your weather here in Atlanta and you got ours. It was 80 when I was riding this afternoon. Daffodils are blooming as are a lot of the flowering trees. That's not supposed to happen here until April or at least, late March. And the parking lot and trails were packed, can't remember the last time I saw such a crowd; I'm sure it was one of the early spring days last year.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> I think we got your weather here in Atlanta and you got ours. It was 80 when I was riding this afternoon. Daffodils are blooming as are a lot of the flowering trees. That's not supposed to happen here until April or at least, late March. And the parking lot and trails were packed, can't remember the last time I saw such a crowd; I'm sure it was one of the early spring days last year.


Awesome, enjoy while you can. I had to do 3 layres and tights, it was also windy. 

Tomorrow might be colder, heading to South OC to ride El Moro, should be fun.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Caturday evening ride... we didn't need to use our lights! Warm temps and rain created a big ice jam. We plan to explore more along the river tomorrow


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It feels like winter is finally here in the North...

This is how we groom the trails, by riding.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Jayem said:


> It feels like winter is finally here in the North...
> 
> This is how we groom the trails, by riding.
> 
> View attachment 1184663


Ewwww....Yellow snow...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

What was to be an awesome ride at El Moro, turned into a stupid OTB that cut my ride short, and had to leave the group.

I'm ok but my left leg got pretty banged up, not sure with that. Tight switchback, and I could have saved! it but kept hitting my front brake. 

**** happens.. took a couple of pics ocean in the background.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> What was to be an awesome ride at El Moro, turned into a stupid OTB that cut my ride short, and had to leave the group.
> 
> I'm ok but my left leg got pretty banged up, not sure with that. Tight switchback, and I could have saved! it but kept hitting my front brake.
> 
> **** happens.. took a couple of pics ocean in the background.


Ouch. Sorry you're ride got cut short, glad you're ok. Raining here today.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Ouch. Sorry you're ride got cut short, glad you're ok. Raining here today.


Thanks Chaz. 80° weather gone I see.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We rode today. Warmer temps and rain caused the river ice to crack up and overflow its banks, making a cool landscape. We had fun checking out the ice cakes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bummer jcd, it happens, good to hear you’re ok, at least you got out.

Licious, way to get out there. Great photos as usual.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Bummer jcd, it happens, good to hear you're ok, at least you got out.
> 
> Licious, way to get out there. Great photos as usual.


Thank you sir!

X2 for Licious Pix :thumbsup:


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Gotta take advantage of these rough winter days before summer rolls around, a chilly 68 degrees and sunny this evening before sunset, not bad for a Monday  (sorry for the rotation of the pic. I tried to correct it. Google says to rotate your monitor 90 degrees clockwise and it should correct itself)


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Cool Banshee, Holc


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Ol Bromy said:


> Cool Banshee, Holc


Thanks Bromy! My first build from the ground up, something good for me to progress my skills into


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Two words--Single Speed. Every mountain biker should have one. It is amazing how much it challenges one's riding. I am absolutely loving my new single speed. Its a full rigid Stache. it is teaching me so much about being smooth, trail strategies, fitness, and capacity. Every ride on it is so much fun! I have ridden my geared bike ('16 Trek Fuel EX 9.9) once in the past 20 rides (out of 30 total days).


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Everyone already has a SS. Just don't shift!!!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Early Bird Special

https://www.strava.com/activities/1430260618



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TheHolc said:


> Gotta take advantage of these rough winter days before summer rolls around, a chilly 68 degrees and sunny this evening before sunset, not bad for a Monday  (sorry for the rotation of the pic. I tried to correct it. Google says to rotate your monitor 90 degrees clockwise and it should correct itself)
> 
> View attachment 1184991


I felt compelled to do a CR [Courtesy Rotate] for ya.


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Yup darkness still comes early in Canadian prairies - 8c. Ride spring just around the corner.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Got out and got in a nice ride yesterday evening and again this evening, managed to get an actual on bike shot. Really enjoying the Unit, loving the geo, can't wait to tackle more of the tech trails we have.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

LyNx said:


> Got out and got in a nice ride yesterday evening and again this evening, managed to get an actual on bike shot. Really enjoying the Unit, loving the geo, can't wait to tackle more of the tech trails we have.
> 
> View attachment 1185463


that is sweet!! Where is that...Scotland? I think I remember that is where you are from...


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Yup. I ride every day that I'm not surfing. Great conditions today.


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

quick lunch ride


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Left work early today....*


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that is sweet!! Where is that...Scotland? I think I remember that is where you are from...


I believe he's down in the Bahamas correct?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hahaha, nope, so very far from, it's the tiny little Caribbean island of Barbados  But to be fair, we were settled by mainly Scots, Welsh and Irish and some parts we nicknamed the Scotland district because it reminded them of their home land.



sXeXBMXer said:


> that is sweet!! Where is that...Scotland? I think I remember that is where you are from...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

LyNx said:


> Hahaha, nope, so very far from, it's the tiny little Caribbean island of Barbados  But to be fair, we were settled by mainly Scots, Welsh and Irish and some parts we nicknamed the Scotland district because it reminded them of their home land.
> 
> View attachment 1185541
> View attachment 1185542
> View attachment 1185543


It sure does look like those areas. Had me fooled!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> It sure does look like those areas. Had me fooled!


I may have been the skirt Lynx was wearing in some of his earlier photos that threw you .


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

chazpat said:


> I may have been the skirt Lynx was wearing in some of his earlier photos that threw you .


The ones with the tassels with balls right?  or at least I'm hoping it was tassels...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> I may have been the skirt Lynx was wearing in some of his earlier photos that threw you .


Awesome!! I almost sit Pepsi all over the computer....


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Not for the past 4 and a half months or so... but I keep dreaming about it. 

I just want this summer to be better, I am ashamed of how little I rode last year. I want to race more this year, so maybe that will motivate me to ride more if it is humid or wet or hot.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Almost 10miles on the road bike, trails are wet! Got some rain on my last 2 miles, that was fun!

Going to Sedona on the 23rd! Can't wait, so need to get my azz in shape!

Happy Saturday all!


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Short ride today but everything on the Jeffsy is a blast. Couldn't help but do a post-ride photo op.


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)

No ride. But did some trail maintenance after a wind storm. Gonna take a while.


----------



## kiwim5 (May 19, 2015)

Exploring ....


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

17.5 miles on the fixed gear, her first ride of 2018. Would have gone further but had to pick my son up. Lots of people out on the mixed use trail, good to see. Also saw a lot of people riding the bike share bikes, I've wondered how much use those get. Nice sunny day around 60 degrees.

I'm way behind on my very modest mileage goals for the year. Didn't help that I was unable to get my first ride in until Jan. 21st and then missed a few weekend due to rain.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an evening ride. It was cool and windy


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes! Finally got out on my Fuel EX again today. My buddy helped me (okay, he did all the work) to put my new 29 x 2.6s on my Fuel and I gave them a quick try in Delta again (near Vancouver). It turned out to be a beautiful day!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

After riding a little over 7 miles the whole month of February because of crappy weather, i got out and rode 9.3 miles today. Most of it was with the NICA team I help coach, but i did go out for about 4 miles on my own after practice. It felt great to be back on the bike! I'm headed out again tomorrow on my own for some rock and gnar.

Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yep, 4 hour XC race today...i'm well stuffed.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Local mountain trails dried out early (so far). Had a good romp today.


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

hero dirt session


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Just a road rise, but it felt good to get out. Thank goodness I think (hope) we've had the last of the snow for the season. This is a picture of a small portion of what's called the "Arbutus Greenway" in Vancouver.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cold and sunny funday  I did a morning run and then joined my hubby who was doing trail maintenance. We did a few laps. It was a good day for a ride.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Nice!^^^^^^^^

Gorgeous afternoon for a ride. 40 degrees sunny and dry tread. Got a bit of trail work done too. A bit of trail work almost everyday helps to keep things in order.👍


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Picked up a 18 felt 70 today. Managed to get a night ride in before a blizzard was to hit!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^Nice to see lots of people getting out riding! :thumbsup:

















Finally got out for a ride. Checked out some new trails not to far. First trail was a bust, but the second trail was fun. Ended up down at the river, pretty spot but riding back out you couldn't help but notice all the garbage being dumped. Local idiots too cheap to pay $10 at the dump instead drive out into the bush to dump all their garbage in the forest and waterways. Kinda ruined the ride a bit


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> ^^Nice to see lots of people getting out riding! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1185938
> 
> ...


Some people....


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

jhazard said:


> Local mountain trails dried out early (so far). Had a good romp today.
> 
> View attachment 1185813


That's a sweet shot! How much air did you get? Drop in or jump?


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

jsigone said:


> hero dirt session


Gotta love hero dirt!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

16.5 miles this evening


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Unsure - 5ft maybe? it's a short set of doubles, couple bike lengths in distance. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another road ride up to the Bloedel Conservatory here in Vancouver. But this time I brought a lock for the bike so I could duck inside for a few minutes. The rack is right near the entrance, so I wasn't too worried, but I wouldn't try locking it up on a weekend....


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Braved some windy conditions and rode yesterday, already all loaded up to escape after work and ride today. We need way more moisture than we have gotten so far, but I won't complain about great riding conditions in early March!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^
Windy and juniper pollen make for some not so nice rides these days. The pollen pops early in the day, 8-10am or so, but then the wind gets going and blows it everywhere. Not good if you have juniper allergies like me.
The snow pack is not even close to 50% of normal. Unless we have an extraordinarily wet late March and April I think the NFS will close most of the forests in NM this summer as a preventative measure against fires. Not good if you like to ride 5-7 days a week.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Got about 4 miles in yesterday in one of my local canyons down the road from the house. Nice to find some neat twisty, techy single track right out my front door. Strava says I climbed about 300' in the first mile, so that sucked. But nevertheless, not bad for a Monday and only 30 minutes of daylight left after work. Bring on Daylight Savings Time!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2018)

The Yetti said:


> Braved some windy conditions and rode yesterday, already all loaded up to escape after work and ride today. We need way more moisture than we have gotten so far, but I won't complain about great riding conditions in early March!


I got my ass kicked by the wind this morning too. Wind straight in the face at 25 gusting to 45 with snow. Yuck.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Went for a beach ride immediately following a Northeaster. Not a single nice shell or rock to find. Sand was nice and firm though.


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

took the fat tires for the commuter today. 15miles, 900ft vertical and mostly single track but had 3miles of pave.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes! Quick 7 miles at the local trail, perfect weather, just a bit of clouds.







buddy chasing


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Local ride in Pacific Spirit Park in Vancouver today. Instead of the Fuel, I rode the Slash and practiced a few drops (again). As usual, it was just nice to get out while I wait for the conditions to improve on the North Shore.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Birthday ride, celebrating senior discount eligibility.

15 miles in Tucson Mountain Park in the morning








Golder Ranch in the afternoon
50-year trail (needed to find another 5 years)








9 miles, including the Chutes:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> Birthday ride, celebrating senior discount eligibility.
> 
> 15 miles in Tucson Mountain Park in the morning
> View attachment 1186447
> ...


Happy birthday! And that looks like a great place to ride!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday! As usual, great pictures.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Happy Birthday! Looks like an amazing one was had.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Chute, thats how I want to spend my bornday! Happy Birthday!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another ride in Delta, BC today. Weather was great! Bike was great!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I didn't ride today but I will ride tomorrow


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I rented a set of ShockWiz’s, so I hooked them up and tooled around the hood a little to make sure the we’re reading before I head out tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, 8.9miles 1200' of climbing at Marshall Cyn. Perfect weather! A bit of a drizzle made it super fun, and hero dirt galore!

I love this sport! I don't care that I'm slow, old, and whatever.

Sorry if too many pix.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another Pacific Spirit Park ride - I can't tell you how many times I've ridden past this sign in the past seven months and never noticed this sign! I had no idea the creek was a home to an threatened fish species...


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Yep, 8.9miles 1200' of climbing at Marshall Cyn. Perfect weather! A bit of a drizzle made it super fun, and hero dirt galore!
> 
> I love this sport! I don't care that I'm slow, old, and whatever.
> 
> Sorry if too many pix.


I really enjoy seeing pics of everyone else rides, so I say keep the pics coming!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Only pic I got from today's ride, the view was definitly better in person. Really great ride today considering we lost our buddies at the top and almost tumbled down a cliff after smacking my bars off a large stump, thank gawd for the little tree that saved my fall!

Met up with three other guys after loosing our buddies and they took us back up the ridge climb and showed us a fun trail down. These guys were great and we really appreciated it. Met up with one of the guys later for a beer, was pretty neat chatting with him about all the different rides hes been on. What can I say, mountain bikers are cool and awesome!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a late day ride today.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Got a nice ride in yesterday. Strava said it was 14.1, but I forgot to turn my Garmin on for the first mile or so. I was data logging with a ShockWiz to try to dia in my new '17 Fox 36 Factory, and see how my RS Monarch Plus was behaving to see if I should keep it or at least get it revalved. I rode balls to the wall the entire time and now I'm paying for it, my low back is killing me. I need start lifting to strengthen it I guess. No pictures, I got a late start so I was chasing daylight the entire ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1446473952


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Finally got to get out after a few weeks of dealing with the flu!! Crazy how much it saps from your bod. Also, we have had tons of rain, and today was really the first day that ANY of the dirt trails were not under feet of water. All of the groomed trails are still closed..probably will be for another month or two, but this was all done at my friends dad's farm...private, personal trails that we have created over the past 10-15 years, so no up "organization" trails were harmed during the ride! These are just openings in the woods, or cow paths down to the "stream"

This is where the trail normally goes...now under between 4-6' of water








Krampus is happy getting to do some mudding and bushwacking!!
View attachment 1187048










I am wishing this was all still snow, but I think that time of year is over around here  Still good to get out though


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another Pacific Spirit Park ride. As easy as the ride is, it's still great getting out in the forest....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Chris did trail maintenance and I joined him after my morning run for a few laps on the trails. The air was a fresh -9c, and the ground was dry and frozen. Definitely funday!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Chris did trail maintenance and I joined him after my morning run for a few laps on the trails. The air was a fresh -9c, and the ground was dry and frozen. Definitely funday!
> 
> View attachment 1187084
> 
> ...


Looks like it was great day! Nice pics!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Too many chores to ride today, plus rain..

Cool shots all ^^


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Twelve miles on the beach today on the fat bike. Weather was exceptional. Found some really cool shells. Post some pics tomorrow. 
I had two big snail shells in my top tube bag and did not have room for a third that I stopped and picked up. I had no place to put it without breaking it or one of the others so I offered it up to this old couple that were slack jawed looking at my bike. Made their day.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

No :cryin:

Working onsite, last Monday straight through to next Thursday here in Las Vegas. I did get out and ride with EugeneTheJeep last Sunday though, that was awesome. I have to confess, I have been etriking all week. Good news is workload should be light when I get back home and with the daylight savings time change, should have the chance to ride more.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Chris did trail maintenance and I joined him after my morning run for a few laps on the trails. The air was a fresh -9c, and the ground was dry and frozen. Definitely funday!
> 
> View attachment 1187084
> 
> ...


Cool pics, looks like you guys have some super fun trails!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

It was beautiful today in the lower mainland! Got our to Delta with a buddy and had a good time!

























Some enterprising people made some cool little stone ... well, they're almost Inukshuks...


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Being inspected by the locals







I guess that's why the trail is called Wild Horse.

Sun going down


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Beautiful pics 29er...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

bjeast said:


> Beautiful pics 29er...


No doubt!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yup, rode today on pie day. friggin snow is back...


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

The trails are pretty empty this time of the year. :thumbsup:


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

18" of snow last week... 26" of snow yesterday... 10"+ next week... it's going to be a long "spring". Plenty of time to work on the bike I guess.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

GoldFly said:


> 18" of snow last week... 26" of snow yesterday... 10"+ next week... it's going to be a long "spring". Plenty of time to work on the bike I guess.


I would be out in all of that in a second!!! Especially since school, and pretty much everything else, would be closed...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice ride today. Actually rode my gravel bike on ... gravel. Rode the "West ****" in Richmond near Vancouver.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^Nice pics bjeast

With more daylight hours and warm sunny weather managed to get back out to the local trails. It's a fun ridge trail that's just long enough to leave you wondering if your still on the same trail, hence the signage 

















Big tree down from the last wind storm across the river.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Mckinley said:


> ^^Nice pics bjeast
> 
> With more daylight hours and warm sunny weather managed to get back out to the local trails. It's a fun ridge trail that's just long enough to leave you wondering if your still on the same trail, hence the signage
> 
> ...


That looks like a very cool ride. Where is it?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes! Got back from my business trip late last night. Feeling pretty wiped out but with rain predicted this evening, figured I'd better get out while I could. Actually had a longer than normal ride.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Love that pic!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I hope to ride the North Shore this weekend, but it was another nice day in Delta, BC.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

bjeast said:


> I hope to ride the North Shore this weekend, but it was another nice day in Delta, BC.
> 
> View attachment 1187976
> 
> ...


Great pics!

I'm jealous, it's been pretty nice weather this week for riding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2018)

I sure did


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

I had lost my passion completely. Rode twice in 3 years. I'm the type that purchased a new bike every year or two for at least 15 years. Would ride every day possible. I tried to watch biking videos to get my passion back over my hiatus, didn't work. 

Riding had become a chore. Didn't even think about riding for a long time, I even moved my embarrassing bike with flat tires to the shed so I didn't see the reminder of what once was.

I'm happiest when I'm riding, I know that. I just couldn't get any desire to ride. The one time a summer I had ridden I needed to stop half way up hills that I used to climb with ease, I just couldn't get the flow. 

Last week I found a youtube channel that I think the cooler brand Yeti sponsors, it's all about being outdoors, they're really well done. It clicked, I wasn't missing the riding part as much as I was missing the adventure piece. I had turned riding into work, trying to beat everyone's strava times or be faster than I was the previous ride. 

I went out on what was once my favorite rides this AM. Didn't even load Strava (probably couldn't remember the password anyway). I stopped at the top of the climb and took in the view (where I would normally make sure I kept pressing on harder).

Riding changed for me today, and in a very positive way. I have the passion back, it's there, I can't wait to wake up tomorrow to ride. I'm going to make sure I enjoy the adventure, take in the view, screw the strava time and just do it because I want to be outside.

This place has been helpful to me over the years to be a better rider... to shave ounces off the bike for faster times.. I know it'll also be here to help make riding more enjoyable. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Curveball said:


> That looks like a very cool ride. Where is it?


Just a small local trail system (Oyster River) mid way up Vancouver Island. We are lucky to have so much single track around our forests and waterways, makes for scenic rides and no large crowds.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> I had lost my passion completely. Rode twice in 3 years. I'm the type that purchased a new bike every year or two for at least 15 years. Would ride every day possible. I tried to watch biking videos to get my passion back over my hiatus, didn't work.
> 
> Riding had become a chore. Didn't even think about riding for a long time, I even moved my embarrassing bike with flat tires to the shed so I didn't see the reminder of what once was.
> 
> ...


Awesome you found your passion again. Just being outside and in nature can be the best motivation!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, went to my local trail but it was closed due to the rain. Surprised because its almos all fire roads.

I decided to do some asphalt and explore around the trail, get a little work out as it is all up. My exploring found another fire road that wasn't closed so yay found some dirt! Short 5miles but worth it.

I also found some great hills for my funny looking gravel bike.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> Riding changed for me today, and in a very positive way. I have the passion back, it's there, I can't wait to wake up tomorrow to ride. I'm going to make sure I enjoy the adventure, take in the view, screw the strava time and just do it because I want to be outside.
> 
> This place has been helpful to me over the years to be a better rider... to shave ounces off the bike for faster times.. I know it'll also be here to help make riding more enjoyable. Thanks for reading.


Glad to hear you've got your passion back... I know what that's like. So does my wallet, unfortunately!


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I just ordered my Chameleon. Should be here in week or two. Just in time for trails to melt out. Still a good metre of snow low down. Much more up high.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Yep, went to my local trail but it was closed due to the rain. Surprised because its almos all fire roads.
> 
> I decided to do some asphalt and explore around the trail, get a little work out as it is all up. My exploring found another fire road that wasn't closed so yay found some dirt! Short 5miles but worth it.
> 
> I also found some great hills for my funny looking gravel bike.


Hey that's not a gravel bike! The tire is more than 1.5 inches wide. Or 1.95 inches or whatever the gravel rule is on that...

Also, who is closing trails because of rain? I've never seen that down here in San Diego. You actually have a ranger close trails? I haven't seen a ranger in months, and never on a trail, I guess I'm lucky see post above.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Tráthnóna maith! St Paddy's Day urban assault beer ride!


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

I got a little lucky today. Went through a new route to find some trails next to a golf course. The entrance was of unknown access, so I was not sure what to expect. Two minutes later some older guy drives past me with a green open golf cart/farm utility mini jeep. I say hello, think OK he's just renting the golf cart and screwing around off the course. Little did I know I was on his private property (no private property signs). So an hour later after giving up on one slow trail around the course, I'm at a main gate back to the short dirt road, then to the public paved road. The same guy just happens to immediately pull right up again and stops. Are you lost? He asks. I'm like well I guess, I need to get back to the paved road. He says I'm on his property. That's not good. Most of these guys have guns and the last thing I want to do is piss off a rancher on his own property. I said I'm sorry, I didn't see any property signs. Well, guess what, he was very friendly and helpful, go figure. He's like "We don't have signs around here about that kind of stuff". I would have thought he would hate our kind, but nope, he said everything was fine. He even told me where to go up the hill next time. I said are you sure? He said yes, 1/2 the neighbors bike up there. I said OK thanks and will return later, but that was a close one. It's funny how the rural areas get this stereotype of trigger happy ranchers, but everyone in the outskirts of town seems pretty laid back. It's in the upper income areas of town that all the trail access fights occur; maybe there is a connection with those 'desired' areas and people just being more uptight there, who knows.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

richj8990 said:


> Hey that's not a gravel bike! The tire is more than 1.5 inches wide. Or 1.95 inches or whatever the gravel rule is on that...
> 
> Also, who is closing trails because of rain? I've never seen that down here in San Diego. You actually have a ranger close trails? I haven't seen a ranger in months, and never on a trail, I guess I'm lucky see post above.


Lol, GG has a flat, but see that gate? All closed, it says fine of up to $1000.00  They even had orange cones blocking the small spaces where you could sneak in.

Anyway, I could have gone into the trail because I found a connector but decided not to brake the rules, and turned around.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^Cute pics Cyclelicious!

Fun ride today, got in a little downhill trail and some xc singletrack.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics everyone! Nice to see everyone out enjoying some green...

Today was gorgeous out again. Another fun day in Delta enjoying my 29" Fuel EX... Finally getting the suspension dialed in, and am really enjoying the 2.6s I put on it! It's proving to be a very nice ride...









The left side of this trail always makes me nervous....









Little bit of a Stonehenge feel to this rest spot...


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Was hoping to hit the local trails today but they are just too muddy. We got several inches of snow last week that melted not to mention the frost is coming out of the ground . Could of rode but didn't want to be that "guy" rutting up the trails.

Didn't want to waste a 56 deg and sunny day so took the new Timberjack out for a slow roll road ride. 3 miles is better than sitting on the couch watching basketball.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

First NICA race as a coach this weekend. We rode a little over 8 miles in the race pre-ride yesterday, and then the kids rode their race today. It was a beautiful weekend for it too!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Poor showing on the quarterly underground time trial this weekend due to lack of motivation to ride lately, but I still had a fun day on the bike.


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)

38F and sunny this morning. Had to get a ride in. What a great day.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I joined my hubby on the local trails after my morning run. Winter is almost done. The frost is slowly leaving the ground. Had fun on still frozen sections of trail.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Hell yeah, 4 days in a row


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

Ground was frozen for a few days after some snow/rain mix and it was going up to 52 today which would've made things real slimy & sloppy so we did a 50 mile gravel grind in the sun. Nice to get some miles in.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Also rode - this time on the North Shore (Fromme). Trails up higher still have some snow, though not much, but I stayed on the lower stuff and just rode Floppy Bunny and Bobsled. Turned out to be a nice day! What a great sport...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Rained yesterday so I assumed the trails were closed and after some yard work to make the wifey happy, grabbed my road bike for a spin. I was enjoying myself so much that I almost stayed out too late, with no lights. Fortunately, I was riding where there is a bike lane and I made it back to my car during that time when most cars have turned on their lights but not all.

Couldn't resist some off pavement riding. *Gasp!* Gravel on 23c tires! It was small gravel and not deep and no climbing so no problem. Couldn't resist popping off some roots either.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I have had an urge to ride for a long time, but it just keeps snowing every time the weather decides to be warm and the ground is snow free. 
I really hope spring comes soon, I am sick of this winter, I need to ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Rained yesterday so I assumed the trails were closed and after some yard work to make the wifey happy, grabbed my road bike for a spin. I was enjoying myself so much that I almost stayed out too late, with no lights. Fortunately, I was riding where there is a bike lane and I made it back to my car during that time when most cars have turned on their lights but not all.
> 
> Couldn't resist some off pavement riding. *Gasp!* Gravel on 23c tires! It was small gravel and not deep and no climbing so no problem. Couldn't resist popping off some roots either.


Funny, I do the same.. plan on a pure road ride (mostly because its not tubeless) but always end up on some kind of dirt road. Love that 2nd picture, I would to find a road like that!

23's??? :madman:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another day in Delta! Was very nice out. Practiced some drops again. They aren't big, but the more practice the better. I'm hoping the practice reduces the chance of screwing up on new trails when I encounter one....


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

We have rain all week, so 10miles of road to beat the rain.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, my skis! Actually, this ski season has been rather pathetic for me. Normally i get between 50 and 60 days a season. This year? Eight. That is what happens when the snow pack sucks. Ok, there are 2 more weeks before Taos closes. I should be able to find myself up there at least 2 more days this year.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Funny, I do the same.. plan on a pure road ride (mostly because its not tubeless) but always end up on some kind of dirt road. Love that 2nd picture, I would to find a road like that!
> 
> 23's??? :madman:


I almost took a photo for Rich, that bike will take 25c but I doubt it will take a 28c. I was going to ride my CX but my car was in the shop so I had my daughter's car and the front wheel is hard to take off to cram it in the trunk.

The first photo is a short road along the river with a wide variety of interesting architecture. The second photo is a multi-use path, it's pretty twisty and there are several loops but not a lot of distance, I think it was designed as more of a nature experience than as a way to get somewhere. I've run it several times but never ridden the paths.

Look back and compare the second and third photos; I didn't purposely set them up that way but when I posted, I saw that the paths are very similar in the directions they go; straighten then a gentle curve to the right then a sharp cut to the left.

On a paved section, I scared the crap out of a young lady. It's usually pretty crowded so I ride in the bike lane on the road (though you often have to go into the road because of cars parked in the bike lane), but it was late so not so many people on the multi-use. I hit a straight section and there are two ladies walking toward me, favoring the middle and my side. I'm getting closer and I could see the one on my right was looking at her phone but the other one wasn't so I'm thinking she'll say something to her friend, I mean how could she not see me?. Well, apparently neither one was paying any attention and I passed using probably two feet of the far right of the eight foot wide path and just as I go by, she looks up and screams.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^You are right, those pictures came out perfect. You rode in the same direction twice? 

Ugh people talking/texting on their phones, even while exercising!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Been meaning to post for two days at least...

Belated did you ride today pic:


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

5 amazing days in a row. Our trails are perfect right now, more rain is coming, and I am addicted


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> On a paved section, I scared the crap out of a young lady. It's usually pretty crowded so I ride in the bike lane on the road (though you often have to go into the road because of cars parked in the bike lane), but it was late so not so many people on the multi-use. I hit a straight section and there are two ladies walking toward me, favoring the middle and my side. I'm getting closer and I could see the one on my right was looking at her phone but the other one wasn't so I'm thinking she'll say something to her friend, I mean how could she not see me?. Well, apparently neither one was paying any attention and I passed using probably two feet of the far right of the eight foot wide path and just as I go by, she looks up and screams.


Typical behavior of the clueless.


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

First time solo ride on some great single track in southern NM


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Why, yes I did, but it wasn't just a ride, it was a ride to check and clear trail. A bit of sweet, rocky, rooty, technical DH trail through some forest, like it was when the first settlers arrived, full of interesting plants.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lynx is that the new Kona? Sweet ride!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yup, it is. Definitely enjoying it, lot of work, body is taking some hard work, but hoping that I'm also getting back some tech skills and learning to ride smoother and not be so lazy on the bike. Was especially happy to find it I could fit a proper 29+ in the rear.



jcd46 said:


> Lynx is that the new Kona? Sweet ride!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another day, another ride in Delta... Weather was a little cooler, but still nice!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Fun ride after work on the local trails. Finally got to ride the trail Rum Runner now that it's dry enough, very roller coaster like 









The swamp monster cooling off.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mckinley said:


> Fun ride after work on the local trails. Finally got to ride the trail Rum Runner now that it's dry enough, very roller coaster like
> 
> View attachment 1188721
> 
> ...


sweet dog!!! and bike..but the dog reminded me of my old huskies....it took tham as long to dry off as it did the trails...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

LyNx said:


> Why, yes I did, but it wasn't just a ride, it was a ride to check and clear trail. A bit of sweet, rocky, rooty, technical DH trail through some forest, like it was when the first settlers arrived, full of interesting plants.
> 
> View attachment 1188657
> View attachment 1188658
> View attachment 1188659


after all of the flooding around here, I am also going to have to do some trail clearing and cleaning in the next few weeks as well. There are already TONS of new downed trees, and other woodsy debris left from water being where it normally isn't

....and that bike is sweet!!! Like a bushwacking tank!...Makes me want some Maxxis tires for my guy as well


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Its a tough way to get up. 2231 vertical feet to the top of Atalaya Mountain (9150') in 5.8 miles with one gear, always the wrong one! It is about a 12 miles round trip from my house to do this little loop. The front side of Atalaya is super steep with loads of technical moves. Riding this bike is so different from the geared bike in that everything is like interval training. Plus, riding a full rigid bike without a dropper post is so totally different from my other bike (which is 120 front and rear with a dropped). The singlespeed makes everything a chess match--all your moves must be considered as well as what the implications of making them will be. #singlespeeding


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I got in 15 miles today before the rain and have been hitting the dirt as much as I can between work and family life. I try to ride 3-4 times per week; two are dirt and 1 or 2 on the trainer. I prefer dirt over the trainer any day!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Had to get my ride in this evening while it's still cool. It could hit 90° tomorrow.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> Had to get my ride in this evening while it's still cool. It could hit 90° tomorrow.
> View attachment 1188893


Nice pic, think I am actually one of the few people that prefers 95°+ temps and looking forward for the summer.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I can tolerate warm and hot far better than cold.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, same here. Above 95 I might have an issue though.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

natas1321 said:


> Nice pic, think I am actually one of the few people that prefers 95°+ temps and looking forward for the summer.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Totally agree!!! Perfect day for me would be HI 100/Low 70.
Mole


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> I can tolerate warm and hot far better than cold.





jcd46 said:


> Yep, same here. Above 95 I might have an issue though.


I think there's a humidity percentage to factor in there though. Give me a dry heat low humidity of 100° over a high humidity percentage 80° degree day anytime.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

From last night, first Spring ride of 2018.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Love that pic. No mtn bike today. Just took the road bike to get a few groceries.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Went on a work trip and brought my bike with me. Got in a short 6 mike rod with about 900 ft of climbing. Hit a rock garden called Little Pisgah, and when going through it, which was stacked up a bout a foot above a stream, I got hung up, keeled over, and went for a dip. I also hit a low tree across the trail with my helmet and put a nice dent in it. This helmet was only 4 months old too. Riding my first IMBA Epic trail today and I’m really excited.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

In a few hrs....Sedona bound!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No mountain bike today, but managed to get in a road ride (and an errand or two). Made it down to the Fraser river. Thing is, even though it's not a mountain bike ride, it's still nice getting out.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

A beautiful day in the NC mountains today. I didn't get to ride my first two choices for trails because they were closed due to wet conditions, but I did get to ride my third of three choices. So there's that. It turned out to be a scouting trip for an upcoming NICA race in the end. And I wasn't at work. 8.9 miles and 1100 ft of climbing.

First up, eats.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

Then a wrong turn led me to this beautiful scenery.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

A small tree across the trail slowed me down a little.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

View from the top.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Now I’m hungry.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Didn’t ride today. I decided to do some trail work instead. Trimmed back a ton of poison oak and CA sagebrush. Technu wipe down and tick check shortly after. Trails soaked up our recent rains well. Should get a few rides in next week.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^ me too, and I don't eat red meat!

I rode the single speed today. I didn't have much time. Bang for the buck, the single speed can't be beat. In an hour I rode a fast 10 miles (3 miles on asphalt to and from the house to the trailheads) of moderately technical trail stuff (Dale Ball Central clockwise). Tomorrow I will take the geared bike out for a rip around some of the higher country stuff below the snow line. Sunday might be a ski day...Ah, living the good life!


----------



## michealj (Sep 17, 2012)

Another great ride. Hard to believe it's been raining almost non stop the last couple days, the trail was nearly perfect.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Due to time, short 6mi. Sedona is another planet...little horse trail.

Tomorrow should be epic.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Due to time, short 6mi. Sedona is another planet...little horse trail.
> 
> Tomorrow should be epic.


Jealous!
Keep us updated.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

This evening's ride








First snake of the year








The season for awesome sunsets has begun


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

No.


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

Are you silly? Of course I sent it.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Man those are great pics!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

So I went to the North Shore today as planned. It was pouring as I crossed the 2nd Narrow bridge, but got better as I drove up the mountain. Parked, and started riding up the fire road.








On the way to the first switchback.








Things got snowier farther up. I quit riding up and went in to ride Crinkum Crankum at the fifth switchback.








Looking up from the entrance....








One of the switchbacks near the top...

By the time I reached the next trail (at the third switchback) there was no more snow on the trail, which was nice.I had a great time, but I am a little tired of this late season snow....


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for all of the great pics guys! Keep them coming









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Rode Bennett Gap Trail (Pisgah) today. Had been raining just about all night at the house, with temps around 35F when I woke up. Wife had a big ladies group ride planned. I bailed on early morning trail work to go ride (and I don't feel guilty about it). I went off and did my own thing, and somehow managed to pick a different route than the different women's groups. So I only saw one gravel rider on the long climb up, and 2 hikers on Bennett right at the top of a little climb. So neither of us chapped the other's stoke for the day.


20180324_122610 by Nate, on Flickr

This was my view just past the top. Looking Glass Rock across the valley.

Got pelted by some very large sleet/tiny hail on the big downhill. Just enough to make exposed skin sting a bit. High topped out in the mid 40's, and it started raining while I was eating warm food post-ride.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

That looks great. Nice view...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

6280 said:


> Thanks for all of the great pics guys! Keep them coming


Have to say I'm pretty envious of that weather....


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful day, but we took on a double black diamond trail..we paid for it! But everyone is ok.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^Looks nice and dry to me! :thumbsup:

Finally got my 1X setup working smoothly with a 6mm offset chainring!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an evening ride. Got home at sunset...around 8pm! I love daylight saving time


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Rode to Spencer Glacier today....with pretty much all of Anchorage Fatbike.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow. That is all I can say....


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

JACKL said:


> Wow. That is all I can say....


You said it all. 
Wow!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm saying wow and my wife is saying that would make about 700,000,000 margaritas.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

That's really cool Jayem :thumbsup:

Got in a real good one this morning, 29.5 miles, about 2800ft of climbing, 3hours 21 minutes moving time, luckily it got nice and overcast as we hit the last climb which made it much less sucky  Had to change up the route a bit, as didn't expect it to still be so dark when we started and first trail is under a big canopy, so would have been dark as night. The switch from 3" B+ to 29+ 3" in the rear of the Unit really increased my minimum lowest gear, but amazingly made a tough climb on the 32/36, quads were on fire after, used to climb it in 24-32/36 on the Phantom. Pic is of the guys descending down to the trail that runs right along the coast/beach.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Jayem said:


> Rode to Spencer Glacier today....with pretty much all of Anchorage Fatbike.


What everyone else said! Wow!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Rode a new (to me) trail. When I was at the North Shore yesterday, a guy in the parking lot told me a trail in South Surrey (BC) near Softball City called "Junkyard Dog." It's in the Surrey Bike Park. I never had time to explore too much, but in addition to the trails I rode, there are jumps and pump trails.

Struck me as being a great place to take new mountain bikers where experienced riders can have fun too! It's nice to know about another option here in the lower mainland.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Jayem said:


> Rode to Spencer Glacier today....with pretty much all of Anchorage Fatbike.
> 
> View attachment 1189333
> 
> ...


Looks like an awesome ride.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^Wow, so many great pics and rides. Awesome!









Rode thursday, mostly a scouting mission, found some trails to ride next time out. Managed to get out to Cumberland yesterday. Fun ride with friends, decent weather despite the ominous clouds.


----------



## skt4271 (Oct 29, 2014)

Rode the bridge, went to three bike shops to rent a FS, got denied because of trail conditions.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Chris and I did a funday ride . But first, I assessed his injured finger (while doing some trail maintenance), flushed it with antiseptic, re-bandaged and then we were off to explore. Spotted a raccoon teetering on a high branch (we think he witnessed Chris bashing his finger... and learned some swear words); a bit of green was seen on the forest floor and from the view on the ridge. The only bit of ugly was finding more trash dumped. Boo! Keep it green and clean.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Oops, I did it again (today).

Was supposed to snow today.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

From yesterday's brutal but beautiful day! Thanks Sedona!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Man, those pics look great!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Love this place. We go from the great white north of Canada without snow. To Alaska in a winter wonderland to the colorful deserts of the southwest, all within minutes of each other.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Love this place. We go from the great white north of Canada without snow. To Alaska in a winter wonderland to the colorful deserts of the southwest, all within minutes of each other.


Just awesome! I was going to do a thread on my trip, but after those amazing pix, I thought those will fit right in.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I rode and learned a very important lesson.
Check your spares! 
I got a snake bite flat, and found that my spare tube had a hole worn through it from rubbing in my seat pack. 
Lucky, I also had a patch kit. (That luckily was still viable.)









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Couldn't make it out on the bike today, but did manage a ride on the stationary bike yesterday.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> From yesterday's brutal but beautiful day! Thanks Sedona!


Looks like fun, that's for sure! I agree with DJ, love how we go from the desert to the snow around here.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Way to get out there JCD, good stuff!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> Way to get out there JCD, good stuff!


Yep, looks like an amazing trip to Sedona.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! It was pretty awesome! ^^


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, another day in Delta (tomorrow the North Shore). Still had fun. Still practising those small drops  and riding a trail called "Shed Line" plus a few others.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

bjeast said:


> Well, another day in Delta (tomorrow the North Shore). Still had fun. Still practising those small drops  and riding a trail called "Shed Line" plus a few others.


Well, BJ, you're quite the proficient poster here since joining! :thumbsup:

How are you getting your action shots?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

It's kinda lame, but I just set up a camera to take video and grab frames. Or a buddy takes pics...


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

bjeast said:


> It's kinda lame, but I just set up a camera to take video and grab frames. Or a buddy takes pics...


Nothing lame about that at all. Keeps the stills coming!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> It's kinda lame, but I just set up a camera to take video and grab frames. Or a buddy takes pics...





TheHolc said:


> Nothing lame about that at all. Keeps the stills coming!


Yeah. I would imagine that is how a lot of people do it..

Where you ride always makes me think that that is what parts of the Earth looked like "pre-humans messing it up". Like you are riding in the distant past


----------



## stevenfallover (Jun 5, 2004)

Palisade CO, sunrise ride.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

stevenfallover said:


> Palisade CO, sunrise ride.


That looks like a great trail!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Back to my local trails, I'm on vacation but my sister is in town, she took my niece on a balloon ride in Temecula, so I got 7miles in, with just 1k of climbing.

Beautuful day to ride, though!

The cute blonde on the horse, was very thankful I stopped, and they posed for a pic.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Yeah. I would imagine that is how a lot of people do it..
> 
> Where you ride always makes me think that that is what parts of the Earth looked like "pre-humans messing it up". Like you are riding in the distant past


 It is kind of ... primordial, particularly if you ignore the stunts or skinnies or whatever people have built.


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Did 10 miles and set 4 pr’s today...I really, really like this ripley ls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Wishing you a Happy Easter full of Bike rides!. Happy Trails! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Happy Easter to you, too!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bjeast said:


> Happy Easter to you, too!


He's got a lucky rabbit foot. That means one of his relatives was roadkill.:yikes:

Happy Easter back, Licious.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

You have a nice holiday too Judy.

Me...


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Put together and rode my first short course for the NICA team I help coach. It was well received by the kids, and it was a challenge. Good times. Rain today, hopefully it will dry out tomorrow so we can salvage the weekend.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Rode around on skis for the last 4 days. Two days in Beaver Creek (where my son is one of ski school supervisors--so that means everything was 1/2 price, making it merely expensive as hell as opposed to totally RIDICULOUS), one day at A-Basin (my pass gives me several free days there and Copper Mountain), and finished up my season in Taos (where I have had a pass for the past 33 consecutive years). It was super fun and now onto full-on bike season! Woohoo!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

77 mi. on my Fat Bike yesterday (50 in the dark with lights). Enjoyed the ride but the price to pay was horrible leg cramps when I went to bed. I ride all the time but guess I need to work up to doing long rides like that.
Mole


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Took a quick break










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

The rain quit, and it was a great day on the North Shore here in BC. Had a fun ride, even though there is still some snow up high. Rode Crinkum Crankum again, Kirkford, Bobsled, and Floppy Bunny.








Love the trees up there....








Entrance to Floppy Bunny








On the trail, hoping not to test out the new knee pads...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Wishing you a Happy Easter full of Bike rides!. Happy Trails! Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> View attachment 1190253





Ericmopar said:


> You have a nice holiday too Judy.
> 
> Me...
> 
> View attachment 1190270


Awesome pics!!!! Happy Easter to all. Watch for the bunnies on the trails!!!!!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> 77 mi. on my Fat Bike yesterday (50 in the dark with lights). Enjoyed the ride but the price to pay was horrible leg cramps when I went to bed. I ride all the time but guess I need to work up to doing long rides like that.
> Mole


77 miles? On a fat bike? Man, I know I couldn't handle that!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a morning run and then joined by hubby for an afternoon ride. It was a cool but fun filled day


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

trail gnomes where also busy


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

bjeast said:


> The rain quit, and it was a great day on the North Shore here in BC. Had a fun ride, even though there is still some snow up high. Rode Crinkum Crankum again, Kirkford, Bobsled, and Floppy Bunny.
> 
> View attachment 1190403
> 
> ...


Hah, I rode those exact trails yesterday, plus leopard, which was pretty snowy. Just finished a 3 hour ride on Seymour. Quite a bit drier than fromme. Planning to head up to squamish tomorrow.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

davez26 said:


> I rode and learned a very important lesson.
> Check your spares!
> I got a snake bite flat, and found that my spare tube had a hole worn through it from rubbing in my seat pack.
> Lucky, I also had a patch kit. (That luckily was still viable.)
> ...


I used to have that same problem; whenever I needed a tube on the trail it had a hole in it. Now I coat the spare tube in talcum powder and keep it inside a baggie. I put it, along with my multitool, inside an old sock to keep things from jostling around loosely. Now when I pull the tube out it is fine&#8230;until I put it in the tire and it immediately gets punctured by a thorn in the tire I overlooked (D'oh!).


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Skooks said:


> Hah, I rode those exact trails yesterday, plus leopard, which was pretty snowy. Just finished a 3 hour ride on Seymour. Quite a bit drier than fromme. Planning to head up to squamish tomorrow.


Heh. And today i rode Leppard. I also rode Kirkford,Crinkum, Floppy and Bobsled. Feels so good to be having great weather.

Finally cleaned a section of Crinkum. Can do the parts individually but hadn't put them all together yet.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

bjeast said:


> Heh. And today i rode Leppard. I also rode Kirkford,Crinkum, Floppy and Bobsled. Feels so good to be having great weather.
> 
> Finally cleaned a section of Crinkum. Can do the parts individually but hadn't put them all together yet.
> 
> View attachment 1190499


T

Nice! Those ramps at the bottom are a lot of fun.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

At the end, though, I took the easier short steep one on the left! Skinnies are my nemesis!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

29er4ever said:


> I used to have that same problem; whenever I needed a tube on the trail it had a hole in it. Now I coat the spare tube in talcum powder and keep it inside a baggie. I put it, along with my multitool, inside an old sock to keep things from jostling around loosely. Now when I pull the tube out it is fine&#8230;until I put it in the tire and it immediately gets punctured by a thorn in the tire I overlooked (D'oh!).


Do you also put talcum powder in the tire before installing the tube? That's the trick to continuing on with a smile on your face. 

I carry a baggie with some talcum powder for trailside tube replacement.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Do you also put talcum powder in the tire before installing the tube? That's the trick to continuing on with a smile on your face.
> 
> I carry a baggie with some talcum powder for trailside tube replacement.


Is that what you told the cop that pulled you over the other day?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

After cutting down a few small trees and busting up their stumps, pulling up a gazillion weeds and planting a couple of bushes, I just wasn't up for any climbing and I didn't have a lot of time as I had to be somewhere with the wife by 5:30. But it was too beautiful of a day not to ride. So I decided to just do some spinning along the flats along the river. It's a combination of a road section and a wide multiuse granite dust/small gravel trail. And what better bike to spin on that my fixed gear? Did a couple of laps for about 17 miles.

















With a tip of the hat to @cmg71


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Is that what you told the cop that pulled you over the other day?


Lol!

That looks like a fun ride, hopefully I can put my SS together tomorrow and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Rode twice yesterday, in the morning did the Merry Marmot XC and DH races at Arctic Valley ski area, won the XC, got third on the DH.









Yesterday was the last day to ride this trail, as it's closed to bikes after today until next winter. Several of us got out and rode it last night. The conditions were absolutely amazing, nice firm trail (while most everything is melting like crazy around the state now). Dropper post was tons of fun, since this is a mostly-DH trail.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Good ride yesterday , looks like spring is turning directly in to summer here...

www.strava.com/activities/1482385543


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ride one of two today, went for an easy 8miles at Bonelli, riding this afternoon with my FB group bday ride, pot luck.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I rode 14.75 miles with 999 feet of climbing. Really tough ride as the trails were filled with lots of downed from a recent blizzard. 

Couldn’t get the flow going in some sections I think I’ll bring a small saw on the next few rides to prep for the rest of the season. 

Overall a decent ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Ride one of two today, went for an easy 8miles at Bonelli, riding this afternoon with my FB group bday ride, pot luck.


Happy Birthday! Hope you had a fun day


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Is that what you told the cop that pulled you over the other day?


It's not the cops I'm concerned with. It's me confusing the talcum baggie for the other one. 

Looks like everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We went for a Funday ride. It was sunny and cool


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Got in a little over 14 miles and 1352 ft of climbing with my son. Stopped at a little ramp to start working on his jumping.
Gabriel Jumping by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Found a slick rock switch back.
Slick Rock2 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Slick Rock3 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

A couple short video clips, click the pic on these last three to see them.
IMG_1837 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
IMG_1836 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
IMG_1827 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics! It looks like it was a fun Easter ride!


----------



## Goinslow (Mar 26, 2018)

Purgatory Creek in San Marcos. Before the rock gardens start.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Happy Birthday! Hope you had a fun day


Thanks cyclelicious but not my bday, one of the girls from my fb group.

Round 2, had to cut it short due to a casualty..but she is ok. It sucks to see someone fall in front of you, and there is nothing you can do.

Saw her lose control, and down she went, face to rock! luckily all was good.

Ended up with another 4.5miles of fun, and a beer plus food afterwards.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Wife is away on a business trip, Family is all over 12+ hours away = 20 miles of riding at FATS in SC. Not a bad way to spend Easter


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks cyclelicious but not my bday, one of the girls from my fb group.
> 
> Round 2, had to cut it short due to a casualty..but she is ok. It sucks to see someone fall in front of you, and there is nothing you can do.
> 
> ...


lol, yeah, I was thinking, it couldn't possibly already be a year since jcd got that early birthday bike, could it?


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Got in a fun ride on some local trails today. Weather was good, but cool.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> lol, yeah, I was thinking, it couldn't possibly already be a year since jcd got that early birthday bike, could it?


Time does fly though, in 4 months I will be 53, she wasn't too far off.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Time does fly though, in 4 months I will be 53, she wasn't too far off.


Happy future Birthday jcd46  Another glorious excuse for a ride


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mckinley said:


> View attachment 1190707
> 
> 
> Got in a fun ride on some local trails today. Weather was good, but cool.


Is that your husky? My most favorite breed. Grew up with 2 or 3 in the house all the time!! I could NEVER have one as a trail dog though. Ours were not good off leash. Tehy were wanderers to say the least


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2018)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Is that your husky? My most favorite breed. Grew up with 2 or 3 in the house all the time!! I could NEVER have one as a trail dog though. Ours were not good off leash. They were wanderers to say the least


 That's my experience as well. She'll run with me on leash when I ride but off leash she's good until she smells anything that might run if she chases it. Then it's a waiting game. Ironically, she sticks pretty close when we're in the enclosed dog park (about 5 acres) because she's not super social with other dogs. Hmmm.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> View attachment 1190707
> 
> 
> Got in a fun ride on some local trails today. Weather was good, but cool.


Beautiful dog (and great trail).


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another day on the North Shore. I've really been enjoying my rides up there. But for some reason, I really enjoyed today. Had a great time, a crash, but I also did something I haven't ridden before! And of course, the weather was amazing!
































I roped another rider into taking this pic!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Trails are mushy so we did an evening urban ride along the river


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Is that your husky? My most favorite breed. Grew up with 2 or 3 in the house all the time!! I could NEVER have one as a trail dog though. Ours were not good off leash. Tehy were wanderers to say the least


That's my male Alaskan Malamute (he's a bit of a photo bomber). Pictured below is my female malamute (cause having one wasn't enough punishment!), she has the wooley coat and is much fluffier (and a huge pain to groom). She weighs 115lbs and he's even bigger. They are pretty good with the bike, I'm just fast enough to keep them entertained. I don't take them to busy trails, only quieter ones with less traffic. 
(I prob should be posting in dogs with passion)


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> That's my male Alaskan Malamute (he's a bit of a photo bomber). Pictured below is my female malamute (cause having one wasn't enough punishment!), she has the wooley coat and is much fluffier (and a huge pain to groom). She weighs 115lbs and he's even bigger. They are pretty good with the bike, I'm just fast enough to keep them entertained. I don't take them to busy trails, only quieter ones with less traffic.
> (I prob should be posting in dogs with passion)
> 
> View attachment 1190921


No, post here!  I don't always check out the dog thread, but I like seeing these pics. There's no way I'm taking our pets on the trail. Somehow riding with small parrots doesn't seem possible....


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Beautiful dog (and great trail).


Thanks 

Great pics of the North Shore! The trails look like so much fun, yet kinda intimidating too!
I think I need more practice


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*We grabbed a spin today...*


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Trails are mushy so we did an evening urban ride along the river
> 
> View attachment 1190906
> 
> ...


That looks like fun! Love the rock ride pics :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome stuff guys!


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1190932


Dino Valley? If so I haven't ridden there in years. I need to get back there.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Local school district I work for is on Spring Break, as an IT guy I have to work school breaks or take vacation. I elected to work this break to save time for trips out to WNC to ride this summer. I failed today. After spending two hours looking for something in the backups of one of our servers, I went to three different schools, that were all locked up tight as drums. At that point I said screw it, called my boss to ask for the rest of the day off, and went for a ride. 9.9 miles, 1250 ft of climbing, 80 sunny degrees in early April, solo ride. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

huckleberry hound said:


> Dino Valley? If so I haven't ridden there in years. I need to get back there.


^^^ Yepper


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Yepper
> 
> View attachment 1190957


Very nice! Love that shot!


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

I rode this weekend - Steve's Track, Nelson NZ. It's one of the region's most technical trails. An unsanctioned hand cut sidle down ~1.7km of native bush and exposed rock faces, with some tight and fun singletrack toward the bottom. Good times


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)

Short ride. But better than nothing.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Another half day at work, another 7 miles. This one actually hurt a little. It was a NICA team ride, and the other coach is in a lot better shape than I am. :eekster:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

elborikua said:


> Short ride. But better than nothing.


Same for me. Something is definitely better than nothing!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Got to take one of Specialized's demo fleet Epic Carbons for a spin today.

Lots of fun and punches above its weight on the trails.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

ButtersNZ said:


> I rode this weekend - Steve's Track, Nelson NZ. It's one of the region's most technical trails. An unsanctioned hand cut sidle down ~1.7km of native bush and exposed rock faces, with some tight and fun singletrack toward the bottom. Good times


Hell yes! That looked so fun!!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Did the same steep hill climb on the geared bike I did on my single speed last week. The few very steep sections I cannot complete on the SS I can on the geared bike. However, those places that I can get up on the SS, I am way faster on the SS than the geared bike. Interesting.

















Atalaya Mountain, SF, NM (2231 vertical feet in uphill miles--12 miles total)


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Why yes I did, but that was not the main goal, main goal was trail mapping and clearing, spent about 4.5 hours doing that, rode 24 miles round trip to the trails, little hot heading home at 12:30pm.

































A little rock "bridge" I built. That middle rock is 3-4" thick and weighed a "tonne", had to move it about 15ft.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

After work loop in the spring is nice and green. Just gotta keep out of the poison oak


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

Got a ride in with some friends after another late season snowfall..


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Some great pics, everyone! I did something different, today. I took some mountain biking lessons with "Endless Biking." I figured I was probably doing some things wrong, or that could be tweaked, and sure enough, learned a few things! Looking forward to the next three Wednesdays! But I was pretty cold and wet by the time the night was over!








The end of a dark and kinda stormy night...


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Easy ten miles today with the NICA team today. We have a race this weekend, didn’t want to go too hard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

20 mile ride up Staunton SP before the snow started coming in 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I keep finding stoke, last night, first night ride, today? First ever SS ride!

I can tell this will teach me some lessons. Did 9miles around the hood, hit some dirt...had a blast!

And some wonder why so many bikes! 

Not fancy but will do the trick. Not ready for real trails yet, but maybe one day.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice pics!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bjeast said:


> Nice pics!


Thanks, just my local horse trails, but better than no ride.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Love the rad bars! :rockon:


*Front brake lever needs to go down a bit*


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another ride in Pacific Spirit Park! Trails are easy, but the break in the rain was very nice, and, as usual, it was just great to get out!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Love the rad bars! :rockon:
> 
> *Front brake lever needs to go down a bit*


Thanks! Yep they both do actually, first shake down. Oh and Tektro brakes, suck! I will wear them out first though.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Another ride in Pacific Spirit Park! Trails are easy, but the break in the rain was very nice, and, as usual, it was just great to get out!
> 
> View attachment 1191607
> 
> ...


Your drop pix always remind me that I need to start practicing those more!!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Always posting awesome pics in this thread, bjeast! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks! Yep they both do actually, first shake down. Oh and Tektro brakes, suck! I will wear them out first though.


I like my levers inboard about 3/4" from the grips. I have big paws tho.

I hope you like SS, and congrats on the new ride!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

got to ride today!!! Weather was perfect...45*F, moderately windy...only thing better would have been 10* and 3 feet of snow 

about 12 total miles, lots of bushwacking since the flooding has left a wealth of new debris on the trails...will need to bring the saw next time

did some creek riding...this past Monday, there was probably 6 feet of water all around here...














this is how I clean my bike...








and then to "The Swamp"...pics in a previous post shows this whole area under 4-8' of water a week ago








resting after plowing through some pretty thick "sucker mud" as I call it...cause it sucks you in








Knards are full...








later on on the trail, this are area is what I call "The tunnels" because the trees form a tunnel like canopy all through it...it is real twisty and turny...this area also does not see as much water as the rest








will hopefully get one more ride in tomorrow before Spring Break is over and it is back to the screaming youth of today...but summer is coming!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> I like my levers inboard about 3/4" from the grips. I have big paws tho.
> 
> I hope you like SS, and congrats on the new ride!


Thanks Korn, yeah I think one is closer to the grip than the other, I will mess with it on Sunday. Tomorrow back to FS.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks! Yep they both do actually, first shake down. Oh and Tektro brakes, suck! I will wear them out first though.


Congrats on the SS! What tires are those, I don't see markings on either side.

Got in a 13.5 mile ride after work on a trail I've only ridden once before. It's about 30 minutes from work (without traffic) and 50 minutes from my house so I won't hit it too often. I pretty much hit the wall by the end, I forgot to take a Clif Bar with me so I'll blame it on that. I got confused at one point where they had cut in a big bypass but haven't put up any signs yet but another rider set me straight and offered me a granola bar; should have taken him up on it. It's not a very long trail and on my next lap, I stopped for a bio brake where I'd met him and another rider came up and asked me for directions so I was able to help him out.

I noticed in a few spots how, with the leaves still off, you can see 4 or 5 sections of the trail through the woods (I took some pix but you can't really see so well at the small size this site uses). In another month, that won't be possible at all. Also noticed that all the beech trees finally dumped their leaves.

Oh well, here's a photo anyway, you can see some of the trail as it winds thru the woods.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Congrats on the SS! What tires are those, I don't see markings on either side


Thanks Chaz,

WTB Nano 29x2.1 not bad, but like the brakes, they will eventually go.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Your drop pix always remind me that I need to start practicing those more!!


I wasn't going to bother today, but in the end I wanted to see what I thought of the slightly slower pressure in the fork I was trying out. Worked pretty well and the fork felt more plush, but still didn't bottom out. Sure glad I upgraded the fork internals to 140... Still need to get more consistent on these drops.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Didn't ride but we got to meet (just by chance) Redbull trials rider Kenny Belaey. He was in Kensington Market (Toronto) taking a break from filming. We noticed his bike and struck up a conversation with the rider.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^Awesome to run into people we all know and admire! 3 years ago I was riding solo and came upon of all people, Emily Batty. She was stopped at trail junction in the mountains figuring out which way to go. I pointed her the right direction, she rode off in one direction and I went another way. Good stuff.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2018)

^I'll bet that was pretty cool for him, meeting someone as famous as you! I'm super jealous though, I've always loved Observed Trials (motorized and pedal power) but I could never get good enough to do anything more than ride over picnic tables and up stairs. I can't really manual and when I was young enough to ride really well, I couldn't afford good enough brakes.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Didn't ride but we got to meet (just by chance) Redbull trials rider Kenny Belaey. He was in Kensington Market (Toronto) taking a break from filming. We noticed his bike and struck up a conversation with the rider.
> 
> View attachment 1191661
> 
> ...


that bike reminds me of my BMX from the 80's...took the seat off cause I never used it...was always standing when I rode


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cool meet and greet Judy.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool stuff, as usual CycleL. 

Yep 3rd day in a row! Made a hill I always walked, not technical just steep. 13miles, 1566' of elevation.

Carbon Cyn. Happy Saturday all!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Love the orange and trails/scenery look nice :thumbsup: Just curious, but why do you have your bottle cage on the underside of the DT instead of in the front tri where it's easier to reach and gets less crud on it?? ut:



jcd46 said:


> Cool stuff, as usual CycleL.
> 
> Yep 3rd day in a row! Made a hill I always walked, not technical just steep. 13miles, 1566' of elevation.
> 
> Carbon Cyn. Happy Saturday all!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

LyNx said:


> Love the orange and trails/scenery look nice  Just curious, but why do you have your bottle cage on the underside of the DT instead of in the front tri where it's easier to reach and gets less crud on it?? ut:


Thanks LyNx.

The rain really makes it green, it won't be long until its brown!

The only spot on the frame for it, today I just took my pack, no bottle.

I usually use it to pour water on me, I do use it on short rides for drinking, and it doesn't bother me too much.

It does get dirty, and have lost one bottle already.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, no ride today, but my youngest wanted to go for a walk at the University of British Columbia botanical garden. We did the "Treewalk" - network of aluminum walkways above the ground that gives a different perspective on the forest!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^even when you don't ride, your pictures are awesome.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got out early this morning to beat the heat.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another great pic!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Cool stuff, as usual CycleL.
> 
> Yep 3rd day in a row! Made a hill I always walked, not technical just steep. 13miles, 1566' of elevation.
> 
> Carbon Cyn. Happy Saturday all!


victories like that are always awesome...I have had the same kind, but not as much elevation...for me, it is mastering some of the shorter, but techy climbs...we don't have that elev around here


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> victories like that are always awesome...I have had the same kind, but not as much elevation...for me, it is mastering some of the shorter, but techy climbs...we don't have that elev around here


Btw, that was the over all elev! I don't know the grade of the climb, I just know I finally won today.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice bike single speed ride today. OOF! 23 miles (4 on pavement) with just over 3000 vertical. Longest SS ride yet. I love this bike!

Where the rubber meets the...








You gotta go up to get down!








No explanation needed!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good times rollin' today. We rode the trails until sundown. Big smiles and long manuals.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Winter is definitely on it's way out with temps getting into the 50s, but if you start early...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

beastmaster said:


> No explanation needed!
> View attachment 1191778


Dammit, I was trying to make the international standard E-bike sign:


----------



## stevenfallover (Jun 5, 2004)

*Awesome day!*

Perfect day to ride.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh man, great pics everyone!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Some more great photos from everyone :thumbsup:

Got out for the usual early AM Sunday ride, leave home about 4:30am to ride 10-13 miles on the road to the start, then do 10-15 miles on the trails with the guys and then usually get a lift up the one big hill and ride another 10 miles home. Picked a different way to intersect the ride today, got some different views, so peaceful so early. Oh and yeah, now I took the shot I get why everyone says my pack is big


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

Playing on the Stolen today. Only about 6 miles, but almost all out of the saddle.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

First ride back after seven weeks off with a broken fibula! Felt so good being back on the bike, trails were perfect, lovely warm autumn day, good bunch of riders, and then after about 12km I totally hit the wall and blew like I'd ridden an 8-hour epic...
:lol:

https://www.relive.cc/view/1495501391


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

A little gravel grinding today on the new Timberjack. Felt good to be out on the bike even though it was 34 degrees ⛄. Beautiful sunny day but damn it is cold. Is spring ever going to show up? Definitely need to invest in some cold weather gear.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I wasn't going to ride today, or at least, I wasn't going to mountain bike until I checked into this thread and was inspired to get out there. And man, am I glad I did. There was a nice break in the rain, I took my Fuel EX 9.8 and had a great time! That bike sure is proving to be a great all round bike. It was excellent on the tight switchbacks I rode today!








On the way up...








A lot of rain lately. I hardly ever stop to to look at these on the way up, but today I did...








The entrance to Kirkford....








A wooden berm on Bobsled. Sorry about the quality of the picture. I rushed the shot. Pic is of a random rider....


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, Bjeast...now I wanna move to Vancouver. Looks beautiful


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

David R said:


> First ride back after seven weeks off with a broken fibula! Felt so good being back on the bike, trails were perfect, lovely warm autumn day, good bunch of riders, and then after about 12km I totally hit the wall and blew like I'd ridden an 8-hour epic...
> :lol:
> 
> https://www.relive.cc/view/1495501391


Way to go! welcome back


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

yep...bjeast definitely lives in a mecca for biking...and other stuff too!!

Man, the water was really up today, and I don't know from where, we haven't had any rain in the past 2 days....must have come from the headwaters up north

...most of these trails were ridable 3 days ago, and were in some of my previous pics. I only got to get on about 30% of these trails today, but did a LOT of mudding and bushwacking, which I love to do

small portion of the trail not under water








how most of the trails looked today








Krampus all alone on what is usually a berm on the trail








I ended up going to the local BMX dirt track, which is not submerged, but was holding water in many places...had pics, but for some reason, the site is randomly rejecting pictures when I upload them


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Wow, Bjeast...now I wanna move to Vancouver. Looks beautiful


We do have some pretty amazing scenery out here in the Pacific Northwest. And I really do love riding on the North Shore. But that doesn't keep me from wanting to ride other places in Canada, the US and the rest of the world.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride today and a little trash clean up.

















I found an old stubby! I checked and there was no mouse in the bottle 














Haulin out the trash :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a ride today and a little trash clean up.
> 
> View attachment 1191925
> 
> ...


awesome reference...Bob and Doug are 2 of my personal heroes!!!!

Also gave me great idea to keep a trash bag with me this spring...especially after all of the flooding. There is going to be A LOT of stuff where it shouldn't be...will probably bring some of those pincher things as well to avoid getting any creepy crawlies...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

This was all the riding I did this weekend after my Friday after work ride:









Spent Saturday morning on a big annual clean up/trail work party at my nearby NPS park. Between my weekly riding and running the trails, I was the expert on navigating, even helped a park ranger out. Got a nice t-shirt!

Sunday: yard work.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> awesome reference...Bob and Doug are 2 of my personal heroes!!!!
> 
> Also gave me great idea to keep a trash bag with me this spring...especially after all of the flooding. There is going to be A LOT of stuff where it shouldn't be...will probably bring some of those pincher things as well to avoid getting any creepy crawlies...


Great idea. Most of the trash was at the trail entrance just off the main road. Cans rust and disintegrate, the worst is plastic; the glass stubby was an odd find.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> Great idea. Most of the trash was at the trail entrance just off the main road. Cans rust and disintegrate, the worst is plastic; the glass stubby was an odd find.


We were talking about that at our cleanup, the most trash was right at the parking lot, close to trash cans.:madman:

I did find a stash of wine bottles and solo cups in the woods, more than likely left by kids from a nearby neighborhood.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had two great rides this past weekend. Saturday, my two sons and I rode my favorite trail together. Fast trail. My youngest and I rode our fat bikes. My older one rode his 29er with plus front. We had a blast. 
Yesterday, I did twelve miles on a techy, sandy trail with two friends. One fatty and two 29+ bikes. We were all in rough shape and it was a bit of a sufferfest but we had fun.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Quick nite road ride, only one ahole on the road, it was nice and cool after a 95° day. 10miles to start the week.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Finished lacing up my new rims and had the perfect spring shakedown ride! Well, I wore myself out on the first lap because the wider rims made it so much more fun I went all out, lol, had to cruise the second lap.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Nice!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No riding for me but Chris continues to ride everyday  It snowed again


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No riding for me but Chris continues to ride everyday  It snowed again 

View attachment 1192298


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> Finished lacing up my new rims and had the perfect spring shakedown ride! Well, I wore myself out on the first lap because the wider rims made it so much more fun I went all out, lol, had to cruise the second lap.
> 
> View attachment 1192257


Looks good, Corn. Seems you built these pretty darn quickly.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*After work...*


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Did 13 miles last night with my daughter and dog.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Looks good, Corn. Seems you built these pretty darn quickly.


Thanks Chaz! I was anxious to see if the 2.5 DHF WT would fit in the Reba on the 29i Flow, and it did. When I first put the wheel in the front forks there was a little rubbing, turns out it was hitting the zip tie holding the brake line, whew! I can make it rub if I pull the right way in turns, but I like the buzzing sound so it's fine, lol!

Wheel building is actually really easy!


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Finally the weather was decent enough to get out. First trail ride on my new Salsa! Just 6.75 miles but it was all smiles even though I was sucking air like a Hoover vacuum cleaner. New obstacle was a big fail! Made it 3/4 of the way and off the side I went. Right into a tree. I suck!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HuskyDoo said:


> Finally the weather was decent enough to get out. First trail ride on my new Salsa! Just 6.75 miles but it was all smiles even though I was sucking air like a Hoover vacuum cleaner. New obstacle was a big fail! Made it 3/4 of the way and off the side I went. Right into a tree. I suck!
> 
> View attachment 1192473
> View attachment 1192474
> ...


that obstacle looks sweet...I would have also probably been off of it my first couple of times as well


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

It was super hot here in So Cal for April. Broke out the Trail bike and did a tough climb up Potato Mountain. Put in 17.5 miles but well over 3000 feet gain. After that my better half wanted to go Hiking at Bonelli (future site of the 2028 Olympic XCO events). I'm beat after the two but good news is I get to eat more calories tonight!!! Saw a rattler and a couple other snakes out in force today. It's that time of year. Have a great week!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Maybe tomorrow*



Forecast is predicting 20 - 30 mph winds for tomorrow and Friday so thought I'd better get some miles in today even though I had little time. Just rode up to Performance to see if the new Breezer had come in yet but no luck. 25 mi. to show for it though, YA! Tomorrow will be a trainer day and hopefully new bike setup day. Will post a picture of its first ride!
Mole


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that obstacle looks sweet...I would have also probably been off of it my first couple of times as well


Yah it is pretty sweet! Pretty fun too. At least up to the point you slam into a tree.

They made it pretty challenging with a down slope approach that has a slight left at the bottom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

More on the Shore today! Got another break from the rain....








Started off with a bit of mist in the trees. I actually love it when it looks like this (and it's not raining)








Rode the Fuel EX again...








Rolling the entrance to Floppy Bunny. Better riders will huck this. I may try it some day, but on a bike with more travel. And when I'm feeling stupider than normal, which hopefully will never happen.


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

trmn8er said:


> It was super hot here in So Cal for April. Broke out the Trail bike and did a tough climb up Potato Mountain. Put in 17.5 miles but well over 3000 feet gain. After that my better half wanted to go Hiking at Bonelli (future site of the 2028 Olympic XCO events). I'm beat after the two but good news is I get to eat more calories tonight!!! Saw a rattler and a couple other snakes out in force today. It's that time of year. Have a great week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did that back in August when i was visiting family. Had a hard timr with the heat.

Crazy to think the mountains behind Potato are 3 times higher.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

trmn8er said:


> It was super hot here in So Cal for April. Broke out the Trail bike and did a tough climb up Potato Mountain. Put in 17.5 miles but well over 3000 feet gain. After that my better half wanted to go Hiking at Bonelli (future site of the 2028 Olympic XCO events). I'm beat after the two but good news is I get to eat more calories tonight!!! Saw a rattler and a couple other snakes out in force today. It's that time of year. Have a great week!


So, that snake would definitely make me nervous.... Do you stop and wait for it, or ride behind it?


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

bjeast said:


> So, that snake would definitely make me nervous.... Do you stop and wait for it, or ride behind it?


I stopped and waited for it to move. It was a Sidewinder. I see them all the time here. I try to be super careful where I step and I do not veer off trail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

LaloKera said:


> Did that back in August when i was visiting family. Had a hard timr with the heat.
> 
> Crazy to think the mountains behind Potato are 3 times higher.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Yup. When we side Sunset Ridge it can turn into a lot of climbing. You can access Baldy from there too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

Hell yea I rode today...rained last night, and the trails were perfect today. I rode China Camp in San Rafael, CA


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

trmn8er said:


> Yup. When we side Sunset Ridge it can turn into a lot of climbing. You can access Baldy from there too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much climbing is that? Probably die of heat exhaustion doing that. Something i would probably try on a cloudy day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

trmn8er said:


> I stopped and waited for it to move. It was a Sidewinder. I see them all the time here. I try to be super careful where I step and I do not veer off trail.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see why!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

LaloKera said:


> How much climbing is that? Probably die of heat exhaustion doing that. Something i would probably try on a cloudy day.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Top the top and back from Marshall Canyon I think it's over 4500' in only 20 miles round trip so most all that climb is in a little over 10 miles. Not as much as Santiago but it's really loose scree and steep.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes I did..nite ride at Bonelli, we did part of the race course, and had a blast .

This group will make me faster! They are all pretty good riders, so the learning process continues. 

The view.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^Awesome to see everyone getting out. Looks like spring weather is a little crazy!









Finally got out for a ride today. Last week was a bust with too much work and crappy weather, blah! Today was fun though, decent weather, good trails, bit of mud, good stuff


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Been able to get out for a ride for the last seven days and have enjoyed it.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Weather forecast is rain, freezing rain, ice storming... for 72hours


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^^ lol


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I am in NYC for a bit of work and other stuff. Whenever I walk through Central Park I always imagine how great it would be to have a mountain bike trail system in it. Can you imagine it? I can! Burmed corners, flowy jumps, rock drops, punchy little lines up little hills. The park is very long and fairly wide. That trail could roll through most of the outer perimeter and make some east to west crossings too. It would be way better than what NYC cyclists have now—crazy road riding and super boring Park laps.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Weather forecast is rain, freezing rain, ice storming... for 72hours
> 
> View attachment 1192788


Same here cyclelicious! 

67 degrees and sunny Thursday and 30 degrees rain, freezing rain, sleet and snow on Saturday. Got to love Michigan spring!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

beastmaster said:


> Nice bike single speed ride today. OOF! 23 miles (4 on pavement) with just over 3000 vertical. Longest SS ride yet. I love this bike!
> 
> Where the rubber meets the...
> View attachment 1191779
> ...


What 's your bike ? I like that so much


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, 8miles 1100' of elevation, I almost didn't get out but I have a couple of big rides (for me) coming up quickly, need to keep pedaling!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like it was great weather for a ride...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had another fun ride on the North Shore today. Rode Mt. Fromme as usual. Rode the trails Expresso (no, that's not a typo), the Baden Powell, and Floppy Bunny.








A rock face to ride on Expresso. I feel like I could ride it, but that there's also a pretty good chance I'd crash. So, I'm happy to look at it. It's kinda steep...
















Stopped to admire the water running under a foot bridge on Baden Powell.








The Slash appreciated the water too!








More terrain on Baden Powell. This never gets old...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ice pellets, freezing rain... it was too unsafe to drive, so we went for a bike ride :lol:

We rode on plowed streets to the local trails. My goal was to ride without mishap


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bjeast said:


> Looks like it was great weather for a ride...


It was, good thing we started early it got hot quick.

That is so green! and love the water shots.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Ice pellets, freezing rain... it was too unsafe to drive, so we went for a bike ride :lol:
> 
> We rode on plowed streets to the local trails. My goal was to ride without mishap
> 
> ...


man, gonna miss all of that for the next 9 months 

You guys watching the Leafs game tonight?


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Got out and introduced my son to one of my favorite trails today. 10.5 miles and 1200 ft of climbing. Hadn't really been out in almost 2 weeks and I felt it. None the less, fun was had by all.

Spring has sprung, it's starting to green up little by little.
IMG_1946 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

He missed the trail.:lol:
IMG_1944 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

Threaded the needle
IMG_1954 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

He sent it!
IMG_1958 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Click for the vid.
IMG_1961 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

New Socks
IMG_1968 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

A couple jump vids. I swear it felt like I went so much higher.:skep:Click if you want to yawn.:lol:
IMG_1963 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
IMG_1965 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

askibum02 said:


> Got out and introduced my son to one of my favorite trails today. 10.5 miles and 1200 ft of climbing. Hadn't really been out in almost 2 weeks and I felt it. None the less, fun was had by all.
> 
> Spring has sprung, it's starting to green up little by little.
> IMG_1946 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
> ...


Sweet!!! I wish our official trails would open up and dry out around here!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

The Midwest is having another blast of freezing rain/ice. Can't get on the trails in this crap.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

askibum02 said:


> Got out and introduced my son to one of my favorite trails today. 10.5 miles and 1200 ft of climbing. Hadn't really been out in almost 2 weeks and I felt it. None the less, fun was had by all.
> 
> Spring has sprung, it's starting to green up little by little.
> IMG_1946 by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
> ...


Cool pics and vid, looks like a fun trail!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup ^^

Headed out of town, b/c it was (& still is...) blowing it's tits off today...

Took my Scout 290 & 3 out of the 7, were surprised I was riding a hardtail at the end of the ride.

Trails were moderately 'Janky'.

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Same trail, same route as yesterday.

Went with my friend that just started, we had a great ride. Improved a climb by 6minutes! 

8miles, 1200' of elevation. No pictures today, but rode 40miles this week.

Happy Funday!


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Took my 7 year old to the bike skills park. We did almost 8 miles playing around




























Ibis Ripley LS x01 Factory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

First ride on the new Breezer. Sunny, temps. in the mid 80's and 35mi. Bike felt/fit good with the exception of the bars. Shape and very long reach measurement pushed the hoods out and additional 2" over the Salsa bars I have on my old road bike. Easy fix.

























White building in back-round is Arizona Cardinal Stadium.
Mole


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^^fun pics 









Fun ride on local single track then headed down to the lake for a break.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Funday ride! Despite the second wave of ice pellets we ventured out for a ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did it again! I was bored, grabbed my heahphones, threw on some Floyd, and took the SS for an urban assault.

Perfect night, also tested my new light.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Spent several hours this weekend patrolling local trails for 3 different land agencies and finally broke 12,000 vertical feet /week for the first time in 6 months.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> Spent several hours this weekend patrolling local trails for 3 different land agencies and finally broke 12,000 vertical feet /week for the first time in 6 months.
> 
> View attachment 1193145
> 
> ...


______ and Sawmill?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> ______ and Sawmill?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First one is upper Timber and second is Howard. Both in Lory. I climbed Sawmill earlier to Loggers and Mill Creek, but was working too hard chasing a friend to get a photo.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Maybe the last snow-riding of the season?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Wow. What a cool race! You were flying, down that mountain! The scenery is breathtaking. Loved it


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not a snow guy, but damn that looks fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Maybe the last snow-riding of the season?


that was awesome...it was like watching you in my personal version of heaven!!

The perfect roller coaster...I must do something like this before I die...total bucket list item


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Meanwhile in Ontario... robins are digging deep for their worms


----------



## wyattd (Jan 24, 2016)

This is my first post I think. I've been lurking a long time. Enjoy all the great pics and they've motivated me to make dedicated mb trips to Brevard and Sedona in the last 6 months. My home is in central Alabama and we have some nice trails. 
I put in 15 miles yesterday with 1300' climbing. Here's to riding more and posting more too. Hope the pic works.

hmmm. Not working. Ahh. I see there are other instructions....


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got a decent ride in today with it being so nice out 84F and breezy, good day.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

wyattd said:


> This is my first post I think. I've been lurking a long time. Enjoy all the great pics and they've motivated me to make dedicated mb trips to Brevard and Sedona in the last 6 months. My home is in central Alabama and we have some nice trails.
> I put in 15 miles yesterday with 1300' climbing. Here's to riding more and posting more too. Hope the pic works.
> 
> hmmm. Not working. Ahh. I see there are other instructions....


Welcome to the party. Sounds like your ride yesterday was a good one.

Here is your photo:


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

wyattd said:


> This is my first post I think. I've been lurking a long time. Enjoy all the great pics and they've motivated me to make dedicated mb trips to Brevard and Sedona in the last 6 months. My home is in central Alabama and we have some nice trails.
> I put in 15 miles yesterday with 1300' climbing. Here's to riding more and posting more too. Hope the pic works.
> 
> hmmm. Not working. Ahh. I see there are other instructions....


You either need to attach it via the forum or host it somewhere like Flickr.:thumbsup:


----------



## snark7 (Sep 7, 2010)

i had a rough morning, i'm still dealing with bronchitis, the weather is supposed to be cold and gusting to 30mph, so i went out at about 8 am, hopefully get most of a ride in before i have to fight the wind, nature's bully, back to the start/finish point. i just wanted to ride before it all went to hell. climbed up the rocky bit to an overlook, took off my helmet and pack and sat down. i know the word Zen is overused, misused, and abused, but sitting there, overlooking the river, the mountains in the distance, watching birds fly below me, listening to the birds as the only sound in the void, it was complete Zen. the air was still, it was neither hot nor cold, the anger and frustration i carried with me earlier in the morning melted away. back on the bike, thinking i might turn back and cut the ride short, i kept on going forward. i was all alone, i walked and pushed my bike up the rocky techy gnarly "down" section, knowing i was the only one out there, took my time, i didn't have to worry about slowing anyone down, making anyone wait for me, no strava or imaginary race, no heart rate or tempo, i stopped and took breaths, i looked at the trail and the rocks and the trees and the small drops of purple and yellow flowers in the brown desert dirt. i pedaled slowly, turning a 1 1/2 hour ride into a 3 hour ride. still no wind, still air, not hot, not cold, "room temperature," perfect. quiet. the downhill to the car was rocky and rowdy. i chose the hardtail for this ride, and i realized how lazy i had become. coming down the techy descent i had to actually ride my bike, choose my lines, at one point i was holding on and pointing and putting full trust in the bike to roll over whatever was in my way, a bit scary, a bit giddy from getting away with it all, one quick save where i almost had a catastrophe which turned into redemption, tires popping and snapping loudly as they glanced off rocks, not flatting thank the gods, just doing their job and keeping me moving, momentum and body english and shucking and jiving, i made it back to the car. still the only car in the parking lot. 

it was perhaps the best ride ever.


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> Meanwhile in Ontario... robins are digging deep for their worms
> 
> View attachment 1193413


And I was feeling bad for the robins in my yard, never mind.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*first ride after work springtime*

Italian hills


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*and the picture.........*

oh I m sorry


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another day, another ride on Fromme (North Shore, BC), riding the trails I usually ride! This time I had a couple of buddies with me, which was nice for a change! Pics are from the usual drops on Floppy Bunny. You can see I'm not going to set any distance records! Rode the Slash, a bike which I'm enjoying more and more... I'm getting more and more comfortable with these kinds of drops, which probably means I'll relax too much, think I've got them nailed, and crash!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, my new Thursday night rides, and really loving it. 8.5 miles 1400' of elevation.

I love my helmet set up! Big thanks to RAKC. I'm still messing with my handlebar lights. The Kali Lunati has a light/gopro attachment and its super light, as is the light.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I got out last evening. Trails are not packed down but roads are clear. Snow banks are dirty and the geese are angry... but the sunset was beautiful


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> I got out last evening. Trails are not packed down but roads are clear. Snow banks are dirty and the geese are angry... but the sunset was beautiful
> 
> View attachment 1193950
> 
> ...


Amazing!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

wyattd said:


> This is my first post I think. I've been lurking a long time. Enjoy all the great pics and they've motivated me to make dedicated mb trips to Brevard and Sedona in the last 6 months. My home is in central Alabama and we have some nice trails.
> I put in 15 miles yesterday with 1300' climbing. Here's to riding more and posting more too. Hope the pic works.
> 
> hmmm. Not working. Ahh. I see there are other instructions....





askibum02 said:


> You either need to attach it via the forum or host it somewhere like Flickr.:thumbsup:


Wyatt, your issue is you are using imgur. It doesn't work on this site anymore. As askibum suggested, use this site to attach it.

As simple as 1-6.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^nice tutorial DJ!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> ^^nice tutorial DJ!


:lol::lol::lol: Straight out of my crayon and coloring book.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, 13miles, 2100' of elev on a loop around Walnut's horse trails. I didn't realize how much more there is, and we even have a twisty ST.

If it wasn't for the branch I ate at the end, it would have been perfect...ok still was a lot of fun!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

19.3 miles with 1364 feet of climbing. Cool, spring morning, but good to be outside. 

Very nice ride and fatigued now. Going out tomorrow, too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes I did, beautiful day to ride.

As usual, a day late and dollar short.









Chased a lot of deer through the woods. Saw the biggest whitetail I've ever seen. The deer itself wasn't very big, but it had a HUGE tail. I wonder if the other deer find that attractive.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Yes I did, beautiful day to ride.
> 
> As usual, a day late and dollar short.
> 
> ...


It was probably packed yesterday, anyways.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Chased a lot of deer through the woods. Saw the biggest whitetail I've ever seen. The deer itself wasn't very big, but it had a HUGE tail. I wonder if the other deer find that attractive.


Oh dear, did he just say that?

As far as a large tail on a whitetail deer. That tail is only a flag to warn the other deer to run, there's danger in the area. Contrary to popular belief, side doesn't matter in this case.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup.

40km-ish ride.

On a beautiful Autumn's day ^^

With a couple of good buggers!

'Born to ride!'


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Snow is starting to melt (again) but the trails are still like pudding so we did a caturday evening urban ride


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Oh dear, did he just say that?
> 
> As far as a large tail on a whitetail deer. That tail is only a flag to warn the other deer to run, there's danger in the area. Contrary to popular belief, side doesn't matter in this case.


And the "trick" of the white tail is that it stands out whereas the rest of the deer blends into the surroundings very well. They run a ways with the white visible and then drop their tail, making themselves disappear. They blend in so well it's hard to get a good photo of them around here.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

17.8 miles today, but forgot to check my climbing number. Oops. 

Trails are tacky with still quite a few blown down trees from last month’s Nor’easters. 

The Charles river has flooded over the trails in a few spots. I had to trudge through very cold water up to my knees in one section and turn around in another spot as the water was was waist high. 

Still a fun ride. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Went for my first ride with the North Shore Mountain Biking Club yesterday. Had a great time ven though my climbing stamina was poorer than I thought it would be - and I didn't think it would be great! That's a bit disappointing given how I've been riding regularly. Also, my knee was quite sore on the climbs! Eventually had take a "Vitamin I" as my buddy calls Ibuprofen. That said, the descents were fun, and overall I had a great time. I'll definitely ride with the group again!

The pic below is not me!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife and I rode at Sea Otter yesterday. Had a great time as always and looking forward to next year! It’s so fun hanging with other bike nerds and talking bikes all day.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> My wife and I rode at Sea Otter yesterday. Had a great time as always and looking forward to next year! It's so fun hanging with other bike nerds and talking bikes all day.


so people didn't make fun of yu for riding that beautiful green full rigid bike


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Schooled some drops today in the park then practiced on the trail. Lotta fun


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> so people didn't make fun of yu for riding that beautiful green full rigid bike


Certainly didn't make fun of me while a was pedaling through as they were walking up the steep loose stuff and passing some like a runaway train on the descents. Gotta love these beasts, right? Also had a great time chatting it up with the dudes in the Surly tent...great fun


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Easy 12miles during a cyclovia in San Dimas, lots of fun, bikes, food, babes, and beer. Good times!


----------



## kingofZroad (Sep 24, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

jcd46 said:


> Easy 12miles during a cyclovia in San Dimas, lots of fun, bikes, food, babes, and beer. Good times!


I don't want to see pics of dudes, I want to see the pics of the babes!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> Certainly didn't make fun of me while a was pedaling through as they were walking up the steep loose stuff and passing some like a runaway train on the descents. Gotta love these beasts, right? Also had a great time chatting it up with the dudes in the Surly tent...great fun


definitely!!! I gotta get out there one year just for the hang...the rides would probably kill me, but we will see


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

askibum02 said:


> I don't want to see pics of dudes, I want to see the pics of the babes!:smilewinkgrin:


Sorry to disappoint!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> definitely!!! I gotta get out there one year just for the hang...the rides would probably kill me, but we will see


You should definitely try to make it once...you'd love Sea Otter. I'm always jealous of the people in RVs camping and hanging for the weekend. It might take all weekend to soak everything in.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Our Earth day ride. Snow is melting. Big smiles


----------



## wyattd (Jan 24, 2016)

22 miles with 2350' of climbing over the weekend on various trails around my house. What is everyone's thoughts on the Strava totals on climbing? Always seems elevated on trails around my house.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Tough ride yesterday. 13 miles and 3000 feet of vertical through one of the most devastated tree blow-downs I have ever seen. I can't even tell you how many times I was off the bike to climb over trees. We removed at least 25 full grown trees or parts of tree trunks off the trail to get to the halfway point. Time constraints forced the group to split and two of us rode out through another totally wrecked stretch with so many downed tree hurtles I lost count (over 50). The two of us closed the loop allowing us to ride out the exact same way we came in (through all of our previous clearings). In the end, my legs look like I got into a major fight with multiple cats. Epic day.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I got to show some Moab virgins around today.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> I got to show some Moab virgins around today.
> 
> View attachment 1194648
> 
> ...


Ah Moab - I'd still like to get there some day! Looks amazing. I mean, I love the North Shore, but Moab, is well... Moab!


----------



## stevenfallover (Jun 5, 2004)

Early morning in western Colorado.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Visiting in-laws, but I was able to sneak in a short ride.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Beautiful pic! 

I rode in Delta BC again. It was a gorgeous day! No pics, but my buddy did help me dial in the rear shock on my Fuel EX 9.8. I've always been a it of a set it and forget it guy, but it was helpful to be able ask some questions about how the shock was feeling....


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Gravel grinding while the trails dry out. 19 miles after work today. Woof.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

But of course. 

Beautiful morning on the Iceplant Connector Ward Mountain near Ely, NV









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snark7 (Sep 7, 2010)

stevenfallover said:


> Early morning in western Colorado.


nice. is that the new stuff? snakeskin, second thoughts, whatever it's called?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Showed some more Moab trails to friends who had never visited before. They wanted to do the classics.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^Wow, everyone has great pics with lots of beautiful scenery!

A fun burn around the local trails.

















A fox sculpture made out of driftwood on the side of the trail, pretty neat!

















Goofing around playing "follow the leader" with the mutts. They even jumped the little log, goofs


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ sweet pics 'Kinley! (fox and hounds included!)

It'll rain until the weekend... It will get rid of the snow and get the frost out of the ground


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ sweet pics 'Kinley! (fox and hounds included!)


Yep, even the hound has great form even without a dropper.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ sweet pics 'Kinley! (fox and hounds included!)
> 
> It'll rain until the weekend... It will get rid of the snow and get the frost out of the ground
> 
> View attachment 1194848





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yep, even the hound has great form even without a dropper.


yep...wish my huskies would do that...they would rather pull than follow


----------



## Anschutz (Apr 21, 2014)

Yep. 26 miles to work through Colorado Springs.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

One of these days, I'm gonna make this.







Looks so much easier in a picture, but the rocks won't me line up so my handlebars will fit between a wall of rock and that tree. Stupid tree:madman:








Made it through one of the two other spots in this little "expert only" section that I've never cleared before today, though, so maybe there's hope for me, yet!

I don't know about this one, though...


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

OwenM said:


> One of these days, I'm gonna make this.
> View attachment 1194935
> 
> Looks so much easier in a picture, but the rocks won't me line up so my handlebars will fit between a wall of rock and that tree. Stupid tree:madman:
> ...


We have an e-biker here in San Diego that can help you take care of that tree...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

He'd have a field day at this place, then. There's a gazillion trees in the way-trail jukes around them constantly.
Even when the trail occasionally smooths out, trees.
This ones blocking the view of the next one. Really snaky trail.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Spring is here in Vermont, and the warm weather the past few days has made me urge to ride. I took my bike out for a short ride around my yard and up and down my driveway a few times after I put new brakes on it. I really want to ride some singletrack again!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did, got out of work early so went for 7.5miles with a friend.

No pics today, we were moving!

https://www.relive.cc/view/1532118537


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Morning ride in Fruita...









... and afternoon ride at home, where they are demolishing the old Colorado State University football stadium. It looks like a carcass that is being picked clean by vultures.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> Morning ride in Fruita...
> 
> View attachment 1194992
> 
> ...


I wish Maxwell was 3x longer, and connected to more.

My favorite trail in FC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

wife pulles out the the words that say i love you as no other words can. "you go riding, I'll look after the kids " on holiday in Queenstown. spent a feq hours in the bike park, first real riding in months since last major surgery that finished cancer treatment. much fun was had.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got out for a few hours today which I needed.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

tubby74 said:


> wife pulles out the the words that say i love you as no other words can. "you go riding, I'll look after the kids " on holiday in Queenstown. spent a feq hours in the bike park, first real riding in months since last major surgery that finished cancer treatment. much fun was had.


Congratulations on getting out there - and on finishing your treatment!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out last night for my last tune up with Endless Biking on the North Shore here in Vancouver . Learned a lot of tips over the four weeks. It was well worth it!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

22 miles and 3400ft of climbing and descending.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> 22 miles and 3400ft of climbing and descending. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long does a ride like that take you? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> How long does a ride like that take you? If you don't mind me asking.


It was about two and a half hours, I think. Stopped a bunch of times to climb on rocks and take pictures. Poked around an old cabin. It's snowing again here (those pictures are at 8,500ft) so I wanted to enjoy it while I could. Did some hike-a-bike on some social hiking trails, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> It was about two and a half hours, I think. Stopped a bunch of times to climb on rocks and take pictures. Poked around an old cabin. It's snowing again here (those pictures are at 8,500ft) so I wanted to enjoy it while I could. Did some hike-a-bike on some social hiking trails, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a fun ride. I'm doing my first 25miles on Saturday, I'm hoping to do it in about 3.5hrs.. I hope! Not as much climbing from what I read, I think 2500'.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Sounds like a fun ride. I'm doing my first 25miles on Saturday, I'm hoping to do it in about 3.5hrs.. I hope! Not as much climbing from what I read, I think 2500'.


Did you catch where the ride took place at 8,500 ft.? Not much oxygen up that high to keep you energized. Nice ride Duke.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you catch where the ride took place at 8,500 ft.? Not much oxygen up that high to keep you energized. Nice ride Duke.


I did! Brutal!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Morning ride in Fruita...
> 
> View attachment 1194992
> 
> ...


Such a sad thing watching them destroy that famous local landmark. Maxwell is a fun trail. Twisty turns with tech mixed in. A blast coming down, as Le Duke said too bad it's so short. Good times in Fruita I'm sure.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Rode out to Rage (45mi. round trip) to pick up a new set of bars for my new gravel/road bike. Interesting mural on the side of the shops building.
Mole


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Was suppose to be an "easy" ride around the golf course. Ya, not quite! Tight, twisty constant roots, logs and little bridges. Very loamy and rain forest. Was fun though 
Ended up beside the driving range, lots of balls over the net on to the trail!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Some town in Utah...I'm sure no one's ever heard of it.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mckinley said:


> View attachment 1195191
> 
> 
> View attachment 1195193
> ...


so weird...just the other day, I was thinking about how cool it would be to ride the outskirts of many of the local golf courses...I have always thought that would be a good way for them to make extra money. Many of the courses cart paths could pass for decent "gravel grinding" in a way.

plus, before the ride, I could also hit 18...


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful day to be out today.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

After a club ride last night at Seymour (nsride.com), I got out this morning to Fromme again! The weather was amazing, the trails were great, and after a run on my favourite trails, I met a friend and his son for a few loops on Bobsled and Floppy Bunny. All in all, one of the best ride this year. I cleaned some stuff I usually don't, and did a drop that, up to this point, I'd been to nervous to try. Felt good nailing it!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

36 miles and 4,000+ feet of climbing.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Race day tomorrow! Single speeding it. Course is 2 laps for SS at about 17 miles and just under 1900 vert. I hope to complete it in about 1:15-20. We shall see...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

beastmaster said:


> Race day tomorrow! Single speeding it. Course is 2 laps for SS at about 17 miles and just under 1900 vert. I hope to complete it in about 1:15-20. We shall see...


Good luck!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

beastmaster said:


> Race day tomorrow! Single speeding it. Course is 2 laps for SS at about 17 miles and just under 1900 vert. I hope to complete it in about 1:15-20. We shall see...


No real advice here but good luck! Have fun!


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

sgltrak said:


> First one is upper Timber and second is Howard. Both in Lory. I climbed Sawmill earlier to Loggers and Mill Creek, but was working too hard chasing a friend to get a photo.
> 
> View attachment 1193147


That's a seriously big elevation ride


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

stuck at work....


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> so weird...just the other day, I was thinking about how cool it would be to ride the outskirts of many of the local golf courses...I have always thought that would be a good way for them to make extra money. Many of the courses cart paths could pass for decent "gravel grinding" in a way.
> 
> plus, before the ride, I could also hit 18...


It's a beautiful golf course but the trail around it is in the bush with teasing glimpses of the course. Techy, twisty narrow and lined with golf balls, I think the golfers must have built it. The only open part is next to the driving range, where it was tempting to collect some of the stray balls, but we didn't want to give the golfers an easy target, so we booked it! lol


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

9 minutes 55 seconds, YES!!! When I started this 1.75 mile trail about 20 months ago, it would take 20 minutes to get down the hill; I just cut that time in half in less than two years of riding. Keep in mind the first several times I did the trail, it was with cheap coil forks and crappy mechanical discs. So an air fork, Maxxis 2.5 up front, and hydraulic brakes did wonders, but still, as a beginner on $500 bike I'm proud to average 10.5 mph down an extremely rocky trail. 

For the first time ever I saw a couple of guys ahead of me, met them at the bottom. One of them said he had busted his cassette-based rear axle on this trail before. Really? I thought that just happened with freewheels. I've broken one freewheel rear axle but I'm not sure if it was on this trail or not since the qr skewer kept everything together for a while longer. Anyway, this is my favorite trail for fun. There is another set of trails by my home that I'm not improving on time-wise. A very different trail set than this one. That's the really challenging trail, to figure out why I can't go faster on it.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> After a club ride last night at Seymour (nsride.com), I got out this morning to Fromme again! The weather was amazing, the trails were great, and after a run on my favourite trails, I met a friend and his son for a few loops on Bobsled and Floppy Bunny. All in all, one of the best ride this year. I cleaned some stuff I usually don't, and did a drop that, up to this point, I'd been to nervous to try. Felt good nailing it!
> 
> View attachment 1195356
> 
> ...


Awesome on the drops!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

18.9 miles with nearly 1600 feet of climbing. Close to 60F , so I got to wear shorts first time this yet. 

I felt really strong and could have pushed for more mili, but hey, it’s early in the season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Awesome on the drops!


Thanks. I think that's about it for me in terms of height. I'm getting a little old for the big drops!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, after the great weather the previous few days, back to rain for a bit. Went up to the Shore for a brief ride, but it was pretty wet.








Entrance to Bobsled








The fire road


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did! 25.5miles and 2000' of elevation. My first 25er in about 3hrs.

I was a bit concerned how long this was going to take me, but I think I did ok.

Charity ride, and a couple of bad falls, and a few mechanicals around, not me for once!

Turns out, I'm getting better at saving my OTBs than avoiding them, go figure! 

Last pic was my fab tandem team!










Check out Rwanda Ride! on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1537479518


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good stuff JCD. Congrats on the 25er.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

Job done. A fun ride with a sloppy end.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good stuff JCD. Congrats on the 25er.


Thanks DJ!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Congrats on everyone hitting some goals! I might get to ride tomorrow morning. Work has been super-busy this week! Hopefully our trails are dry enough to be open


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Ride yesterday was great. Just wonderful. 

I just finished up a new wheelset in the morning, carbon superlight rims and nice hubs, and went for a ride on new tires. It was a new trail system, it was going to be great. About 7 miles in, my two week old Shimano Pro carbon saddle snapped a rail. Had to ride back standing up. Trail wasn't fun either, must have been laid out by an amateur.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We hit the local trails and did a caturday evening ride. The cooler temps firmed up the trails.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks a bit sketchy on the hillside with all those pine needles.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> We hit the local trails and did a caturday evening ride. The cooler temps firmed up the trails.
> 
> View attachment 1195599


That's a really cool shot with the motion blur in the foreground yet you are in focus. Is that a still from a video SS shot?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chazpat said:


> That's a really cool shot with the motion blur in the foreground yet you are in focus. Is that a still from a video SS shot?


Yeah, that's a great shot. Very nicely done!


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice job on the 25 mile ride JCD. I forgot the Rwanda ride was happening this Saturday and ended up doing about 12 miles with the riders. It was nice to get some cheers heading up Live Oak in O'Neil Park even though I wasn't officially in the race! Next year for sure. I'm in OC and training for a 50 miler so send me a pm if you want to ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

drich said:


> Nice job on the 25 mile ride JCD. I forgot the Rwanda ride was happening this Saturday and ended up doing about 12 miles with the riders. It was nice to get some cheers heading up Live Oak in O'Neil Park even though I wasn't officially in the race! Next year for sure. I'm in OC and training for a 50 miler so send me a pm if you want to ride.


Thanks drich! It was fun, well put together event for sure.

Sounds good! I will let you know next time I'm out there. I ride with a group in S.OC, when I can get out that way.

I'm closer to N. OC but its worth the drive for those trails, this was my 2nd time at Oneil Park, so much fun.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had an unexpected, great ride today. I was supposed to meet friends at a favorite trail at 8:30. Woke up at 6:30 and it was raining lightly. The texts started rolling in, no ride for me. It's raining. I checked the weather and it would be done soon. With that, a friend/ customer whose bike I had for a new front tire and brake lines called and asked if his bike was ready to be picked up. I said it was so we met at the trail and rode together. I was on my Krampus and he was was on his Krampug. Both were rolling Vee Bulldozer front tires. We had a blast. Trail was not muddy at all and hardly wet. In fact, it was some of the best, tackiest hero dirt I have ever ridden on.


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

First ride on the new bike, coming from a rigid SS it felt a bit slower on the climbs despite the gears, but being able to go down fast was great


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

Weather is getting better and better and our rides are getting longer. Last couple weeks most of them were between 15 and 28 miles. 
I’m loving it!!
And the more I ride my Jeffsy the more I love this bike. It keeps amazing me!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

chazpat said:


> That's a really cool shot with the motion blur in the foreground yet you are in focus. Is that a still from a video SS shot?


Thanks chaz! Chris took the pic, with the "point and shoot" nothing fancy. I like the effect too


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^great pics and rides :thumbsup:

















Played with some drops on the trails today. Did the rock and another log drop which was a little more scary, no pics of that drop as I took a tow on that one. First run was pretty rough but the second was much smoother! Need a lot of practice, but at least no endo today! 
Post ride beer was nice.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride today. It's great to see more signs of spring


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

So it was a year ago today that I checked myself into the ER with heart attack symptoms, and discovered I was, in fact, having one. While I was going through the whole ordeal, the prospect of being able to ride again was, (and has) been one of my biggest motivating factors

Celebrated with probably the best overall ride since then...

- perfect weather, (for there not being snow  ) 54*F; crystal clear skies
- the local COMBO Central Ohio Mountain Biking Org) sponsored trails are finally dry enough to ride on...nearly perfect dirt...nice and grippy, some slightly muddy areas, but really small spots
- had the perfect psi in the tires/bike set up was great...felt better today than I ever remember
- felt that the training I have been doing in the gym is really starting to take effect...I rode stronger, and got less tired than I have in a long time. My legs felt young again

For some reason, it won't let me upload any of the pics....not happy about that...have noticed that when I air drop pics from my phone to my computer, and then try to upload them here, it won't allow it...

...then I tried it by e mailing my self the pics, and it worked...interesting

happy Krampus in nice dry dust








the trail ahead...1st bridge over








the trail behind...perfect conditions all around!!!


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> So it was a year ago today that I checked myself into the ER with heart attack symptoms, and discovered I was, in fact, having one. While I was going through the whole ordeal, the prospect of being able to ride again was, (and has) been one of my biggest motivating factors
> 
> Celebrated with probably the best overall ride since then...
> 
> ...


Congrats BMXer! What a way to celebrate!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^incredible recovery BMXer


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

That's freaken AWESOME BMXer! Congratulations


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats BMXer! Awesome!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

^^^^ thanks everyone!!! It has been a great year actually...re learning how to respect and energize my body...and having a reason to as well...survival, and biking! This forum has been a big help...seeing what everyone else rides/does/buy/builds etc gives me sooo much stuff to do and plan for in the in the future...reasons to stick around

Heck, me and Fleas are talking about possibly doing the GAP/C&O Canal trail next summer...a ride I was going to do last year until the attack...

keep it up all....and WATCH THAT SODIUM!!!!!!!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

What happens when you are climbing on a single speed and drop the chain? Over the bars and on to an elbow. Ouch!

Chain tension was good. No chain stretch. Didn't seem like there was any frame flex. Who knows! Maybe something got pulled up into the chain/cog/ring causing it to derail. Oh well.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Congratulations on the recovery sXeXBMXer! That's fantastic news. Glad you had a great ride!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No mountain bike this morning, but I did get out for a nice road ride (in spite of some rain) up to Queen Elizabeth Park here in Vancouver! It was great to get out despite the complete moron in a Tesla who decided to try a u-turn on a narrow street right in front of me. Half a second later and it could have been very bad.


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

Got out today and rode Big River with the guys.. great weather and a great ride!!


----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nothing too exciting today. Tried out TrainerRoad's new Ramp Test for FTP. The new test left me in good enough condition to get a quick 5 miles, 500 ft in afterwards at my local trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Is it too late to say congrats BMX’er? Screw it, I’m saying it anyway. Congrats BMX’er. :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is it too late to say congrats BMX'er? Screw it, I'm saying it anyway. Congrats BMX'er. :thumbsup:


not at all...thanks for the kudos! Hope your health stays strong so you can avoid the "event"

Hope to get more pics up of rides this weekend. Looks like our trails will finally dry out this week.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Congrats BMX'er on the great ride and good health!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ^^^^ thanks everyone!!! It has been a great year actually...re learning how to respect and energize my body...and having a reason to as well...survival, and biking! This forum has been a big help...seeing what everyone else rides/does/buy/builds etc gives me sooo much stuff to do and plan for in the in the future...reasons to stick around
> 
> Heck, me and Fleas are talking about possibly doing the GAP/C&O Canal trail next summer...a ride I was going to do last year until the attack...
> 
> keep it up all....and WATCH THAT SODIUM!!!!!!!


Great to hear about folks coming back strong after major set-backs!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

We had a job about an hour south of home, somewhat close to a trail system I only get out to a couple of times a year. Didn't get out of work as early as I had hoped but still had time to get in a quick ride. Almost everything was opposite of most of my rides, took my single speed, clipless, bottle on the bike, no dropper; guess I need to go argue "the other side" in some of those threads. The SS was great for these trails, really would have only used a couple of gears anyway, not a lot of elevation change, it was just a pedalfest so a light zippy 26er was a blast.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Retired from the military last week, decided to take the month of May off to Ride (MTB, road and BMX ) some trail running to include Ragnar Trail and house projects. 

So I decided to break a metatarsal in my foot over the weekend running a half marathon . I guess I needed 6 weeks off of doing nothing.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ That's a bummer terrasmak.

Take it easy, you have many many many years of riding and running left.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> We had a job about an hour south of home, somewhat close to a trail system I only get out to a couple of times a year. Didn't get out of work as early as I had hoped but still had time to get in a quick ride. Almost everything was opposite of most of my rides, took my single speed, clipless, bottle on the bike, no dropper; guess I need to go argue "the other side" in some of those threads. The SS was great for these trails, really would have only used a couple of gears anyway, not a lot of elevation change, it was just a pedalfest so a light zippy 26er was a blast.
> 
> View attachment 1196094
> 
> ...


that looks sweet!!! where is that?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

terrasmak said:


> Retired from the military last week, decided to take the month of May off to Ride (MTB, road and BMX ) some trail running to include Ragnar Trail and house projects.
> 
> So I decided to break a metatarsal in my foot over the weekend running a half marathon . I guess I needed 6 weeks off of doing nothing.


isn't this always the case? Some unforseen little thing becoming a bump in the road.

Congrats on retirement and thank you for your service!! My dad was a Marine all through the 60's 80's

definitely let it heal all the way up...I did not do that with a rotator cuff injury from hockey years ago, and my right arm will never be back to 100% range of motion...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that looks sweet!!! where is that?


20 miles from the world's busiest airport.

Here's a photo from another ride, I didn't have time before dark to make it to this falls.









Cochran Mills Park, Chattahoochee Hills Georgia. Just south of Atlanta.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^That looks awesome!!


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

terrasmak said:


> Retired from the military last week, decided to take the month of May off to Ride (MTB, road and BMX ) some trail running to include Ragnar Trail and house projects.
> 
> So I decided to break a metatarsal in my foot over the weekend running a half marathon . I guess I needed 6 weeks off of doing nothing.


Quick get it in the V.A. claim! Hahaha


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yet another ride on the shore today. This time I went up farther than I usually do. Rode Seventh Secret, then Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, Kirkford, and of course, a couple of requisite runs down Bobsled. Did that drop that I tried for the first time the other day...

It sure was a beautiful day...








The entrance to Seventh Secret








The drop on Bobsled








The Fromme water towers by the parking lot


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> 20 miles from the world's busiest airport.
> 
> Here's a photo from another ride, I didn't have time before dark to make it to this falls.
> 
> ...


crap...was hoping it was closer to home...looks like it could be in Southern Ohio/W VA/ or PA...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chazpat said:


> 20 miles from the world's busiest airport.
> 
> Here's a photo from another ride, I didn't have time before dark to make it to this falls.
> 
> ...


That looks like a beautiful spot! It's one of the things I really enjoy about this forum. Seeing all these pics from various mountain biking spots is great!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Yet another ride on the shore today. This time I went up farther than I usually do. Rode Seventh Secret, then Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, Kirkford, and of course, a couple of requisite runs down Bobsled. Did that drop that I tried for the first time the other day...
> 
> It sure was a beautiful day...
> 
> ...


Very cool pictures! Sounds like a really awesome ride.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I drove over to the east side of the state for some dry weather last Saturday. It was nice to get some sun.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^Pretty scenery Curveball!

















Easy ride around the local trails.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

May the Fourth be with you


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

26 miles and 3000 ft of vert to prepare for gravel ride fundraiser this Sunday. Pain and suffering to raise $$$ for kick ass trails.



> A post shared by Matthew Parkes (@mparkes03) on May 1, 2018 at 4:47pm PDT


.....and please excuse the shameless plug for my Instagram account.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice. East Montpeculiar?



VTSession said:


> 26 miles and 3000 ft of vert to prepare for gravel ride fundraiser this Sunday. Pain and suffering to raise $$$ for kick ass trails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quanz56 (Jun 7, 2011)

A small portion of my local trails are finally open and I got my first dirt ride of the year in today! And it was also the maiden voyage of my new bike


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Yes I did! We had rain this morning and high winds. 60-70 mph gusts
Rode after work. Great ride! Winds died down trails dried some. Sun came out. What an afternoon to be out enjoy the forest.

The new obstacle that thwarted me a couple weeks ago has been conquered!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Had a great ride once I got going right up until my front wheel stopped being round...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Quanz56 said:


> A small portion of my local trails are finally open and I got my first dirt ride of the year in today! And it was also the maiden voyage of my new bike
> View attachment 1196536


How'd you like the new ride?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode last night & Tuesday evening ^^

On Tuesday, I saw 3 possums...

The first, I gave the hurry up a tree. The second I almost collected ^^

The third got his ass i.e. hind quarters, massaged by my size 29x2.35 Hans Dampf!! >.<

Little critter had a go at my left toes! o_0

Luckily for me clipless shoes are firm in the front.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

patski said:


> Nice. East Montpeculiar?


Ha! Yeah somewhere between E. Montpelier and Plainfield.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quanz56 (Jun 7, 2011)

bjeast said:


> How'd you like the new ride?


It's pretty fricken sweet! I couldn't wait to see how much different it would feel compared to my 2015 Giant Stance 2 and I wasn't disappointed. Overall waaay stiffer and just plain solid. Everything is just better! The guys at Whyte did a great job putting in a baseline setup, sag was perfect, rebound feels good, seatpost height was perfect and I only felt like I needed a couple psi more in the tires.

My only complaint is the dropper remote, I need to get a lever style one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, nice easy morning ride, it rained Monday and Tuesday, so the creek was knee high. We had a great time!

Beautiful SoCal weather!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep. Great ride today! 19 miles with 1472 feet of climbing. Cool, dry, weather about 63F. Flushed two large deer through the woods, into a pasture, then back into any set of woods. They were moving!

Saw a hen turkey, too while climbing. 

Great ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Haven’t been on a decent ride in a couple weeks. I remedied that today. 14 miles with 1525 ft of climbing this AM, then pre-ride with my NICA team this afternoon, another 4 miles and 350 ft of climbing. I’m spent! I’m sore too, I had a nice collision with a 12”x3” tree root sticking out of a dirt embankment. It’s going to be sore for a while.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Recovery day today and tomorrow. When I dropped my chain on the SS making me go over the bars, what I didn't realize at the time was I had another, hidden injury to my ribs. Turns out I dislocated one of them at my spinous process. After having it reset I am supposed to lay low for a couple of days. All I can say is, having a rib popped back into place hurts like hell! Ouch!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Speed recovery man! Ouch!

I went OTB today! Good landing, my shorts got caught on my saddle on a steep down hill, couldn't reposition myself...off I went. All good though!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ouch, I've never heard of anyone dislocating a rib, sounds very painful. I'm surprised you're only supposed to lay low for a couple of days, hope it goes well.

jcd, get that dropper on there so that you'll quit going otb!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> jcd, get that dropper on there so that you'll quit going otb!


No kidding! Last few rides, had a few mishaps! That one is going to be installed by the shop, I want it work perfect.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had such a great ride today with my thirteen year old son. We rode a six mile trail that is super techy... Lots of log piles, short, punchy, twisty climbs. I wasn't sure he was ready but he surprised the crap outta me and blew it all out. I have a pic of him I'll post when I get back to work.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

NYrr496 said:


> I had such a great ride today with my thirteen year old son. We rode a six mile trail that is super techy... Lots of log piles, short, punchy, twisty climbs. I wasn't sure he was ready but he surprised the crap outta me and blew it all out. I have a pic of him I'll post when I get back to work.


Sounds like it was a great ride! Nice that your kid goes with me. My daughters are great, but definitely not into mountain biking.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Caturday evening ride. Lots of trees and branches down following recent storms... at least it's warmer and the snow is gone


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another day, another ride at Fromme here on the North Shore! Rode the usual suspects... I rolled the entrance to Floppy Bunny, but when I watched a video of it, I realized that my back wheel doesn't touch the ramp pretty much all the way down. I had no idea, though that explains how it feels! Definitely wouldn't want to touch that front brake!








Rolling the entrance to Floppy Bunny








The third switchback








The view from the third switchback


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode some loamy goodness, today... Majority of trails are slop at the moment.

Trail network in amongst mature pines & loam to die for.

Great ride w/ 3 good ole boys ^^

'Born to ride!'


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Sounds very cool! It's great when you enjoy a new bike!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Beautiful afternoon for a trail ride yesterday. A quick 25k's or so.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

A couple pics of me and my boy riding yesterday.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*Heat acclimation ride*



Hot temperatures are upon us in the southwest deserts. Only way I've found to acclimate to riding in 100+ degrees* is* to ride in it + make sure I don't over do it initially and allow myself to overheat. 32 mi. of paved MUP on my singlespeed mountain bike. Would stop and cool down when I felt the heat sapping my strength. 105 degrees when I got home @ 1:30 pm. Even a few heat issues at the beginning of the warm season has resulted in heat hypersensitivity for the whole summer in the past so important for me to do this. 
Mole


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Cloudy, cool ride this morning. 18.5 miles with 1500 feet of climbing. 

A couple of muddy spots, but otherwise awesome ride. I ripped down a steep singltrack that I haven’t been on for a year or so. 

What a blast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes I rode today. I did a morning run then joined hubby on the trails. Trilliums are about to bloom. The rain held off until the end of the ride!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Glad to see that people got out this weekend! 

I got out as well....about 6 miles on the local groomed trail - which are finally open. The dirt was awesome. very slightly damp and sticky...good for cornering. Roots and rocks randomly slippery. No pics here because I felt great, the bike felt great, and the trails felt great....I didn't want to stop

Also got a few laps in at the local unofficial trail system, which was in some of my previous pics underneath6-8 feet of flooded river. 

So, still can't upload pics that I air drop from my phone to my computer, so no pics...but I did ride!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sure did! 10miles and 1700' elev on that dreaded mixed terrain of asphalt and gravel. 

Life is better on a bike, beautiful evening to ride is SoCal.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Rode some trails for only the second time today. Scouted this spot, backed up to give her a go and chickened out. Two other guys came by and they both walked it so I didn't feel so bad. One said he'd cleared it once but others times were real sketchy so he walks it. If the approach was more straight on, it wouldn't be so bad but it's a sharp left onto the rocks and where I'm standing to take the photo is another techy spot that slows you down. I'm sure many people ride it but it wasn't me today.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Rode some trails for only the second time today. Scouted this spot, backed up to give her a go and chickened out. Two other guys came by and they both walked it so I didn't feel so bad. One said he'd cleared it once but others times were real sketchy so he walks it. If the approach was more straight on, it wouldn't be so bad but it's a sharp left onto the rocks and where I'm standing to take the photo is another techy spot that slows you down. I'm sure many people ride it but it wasn't me today.
> 
> View attachment 1196877
> 
> ...


I get that for sure...there is one stream crossing on my trails where the stream bed drop is deep, and the bridge over it is only a foot wide...and there are tons of roots right at the approach of the bridge. It is the only part of the trail I really have to walk anymore. It is near the end, so my legs are always too tired to deal with the tech...but I feel like I will get it in the next month as I get stronger


----------



## Utilitrack (Jul 13, 2017)

terrasmak said:


> Retired from the military last week, decided to take the month of May off to Ride (MTB, road and BMX ) some trail running to include Ragnar Trail and house projects.
> 
> So I decided to break a metatarsal in my foot over the weekend running a half marathon . I guess I needed 6 weeks off of doing nothing.


I broke a metastarsal just under a month ago, I finally feel like I just turned the corner last week in terms of pain and comfort ratios, so really three weeks to get to a point where I am mostly comfortable and not in constant pain when walking or standing. It is very frustrating injury as you are constantly on your feet, please ice daily and take ibuprofen as needed for swelling.

I have been avoiding all running and impact with my work outs- Crossfit 4-5 per week substituting rowing and Air Assault biking for running, I don't feel that this has affected my healing in any way as I have been pretty careful, went for first mountain bike ride last Wednesday and again on Saturday, definitely taking it easy to avoid dismounts and dabs on uneven surfaces, so far so good. My point is you don't have to do nothing as you can modify most things just be very careful. I am in hopes to be running by Memorial Day? Good luck and stay positive!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Managed to get out yesterday to the North Shore and the ride was a mixed bag. On the one hand, I was riding some stuff well, but then I'd make a mistake and almost crash or have to stop when the day before I didn't on the exact same trails. It was like the ride was on and then off. I think it was a bit of fatigue, combined with thinking too much. Sometimes, you just have to trust the bike! It was one of those days! Still worth going out, though!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice shots everyone ^

The hardest part of yesterday's ride was coaxing this ornery goose off my bars.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice shots everyone ^
> 
> The hardest part of yesterday's ride was coaxing this ornery goose off my bars.
> 
> View attachment 1196964


Nice!! I have to ask, is that your "new" frame?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Nice!! I have to ask, is that your "new" frame?


Nope, that one ended up being a medium, I screwed up when I bought it. I thought it was a Large. My fault though the ad said medium.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nope, that one ended up being a medium, I screwed up when I bought it. I thought it was a Large. My fault though the ad said medium.


oh man! that's a bummer! sell time!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> jcd, get that dropper on there so that you'll quit going otb!


Done! Can't wait to try it out. A guy from my group text me this morning that he would install it for me. 20pack of beer, and done! (Not his request just what I had to do)










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice! Didn’t you have a dropper that was lost via UPS awhile back?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice! Didn't you have a dropper that was lost via UPS awhile back?


Thanks. No sir, this my first post and CRC was great, faster than Nasbar usually is.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice! Didn't you have a dropper that was lost via UPS awhile back?


That was mine. Then I got the replacement and they somehow shipped it with the wrong lever, which I figured out after about an hour messing with it and 30 minutes of googling.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I finally got out on my road bike for a short 5 mile road/gravel ride yesterday. The first ride of the season and I felt very out of shape. I might go out again today, but I have my last final tonight so I might stay inside studying.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol ride this morning.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had a longer ride than usual today on Fromme! Rode up to Seventh Secret, then Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, Kirkford, Floppy Bunny, then back up to do Expresso (no, that's not a typo) and Baden Powell back to the parking lot!

It was a fun day!








Rolling into Floppy Bunny (again) - there's no way I'm going to send that!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Dawn patrol ride this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1197126
> 
> ...


Lovely pics!


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Lovely pics!


One of my favorite stretches of road. Really nice now that it's been burned. With a bit of rain it's so lush and green.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> *That was mine. *Then I got the replacement and they somehow shipped it with the wrong lever, which I figured out after about an hour messing with it and 30 minutes of googling.


Oops, showing my age.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Dawn patrol ride this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1197126
> 
> ...


Is that the Soderberg Valley Loop?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that the Soderberg Valley Loop?


West Valley and South Valley trails in Lory State Park. I rode Sawmill / Stout through Horsetooth.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Oops, showing my age.


Actually, I was impressed, that was a while ago.

And we both have orange Santa Cruz bikes.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My wife and I did a quick 22 mile dawn patrol loop together this morning before work.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Had a longer ride than usual today on Fromme! Rode up to Seventh Secret, then Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, Kirkford, Floppy Bunny, then back up to do Expresso (no, that's not a typo) and Baden Powell back to the parking lot!
> 
> It was a fun day!
> 
> ...


Gah that looks steep! I think I'd actually be behind the back tire! lol
Looks fun though


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Gah that looks steep! I think I'd actually be behind the back tire! lol
> Looks fun though


I had to be coaxed into doing it the first time! Once I went a little too fast and my back wheel never touched the ramp all the way down... For all I know it never does!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I joined Chris on the trail for a ride after crossfit. Peepers were peeping. Birds were chirping. The forest was coming alive!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2018)

chazpat said:


> Ouch, I've never heard of anyone dislocating a rib, sounds very painful. I'm surprised you're only supposed to lay low for a couple of days, hope it goes well.
> 
> jcd, get that dropper on there so that you'll quit going otb!


 Dislocated ribs are no joke. I popped one back in 2006 and I'm still having issues with it.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Flowers are happy with our wet spring.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup, solo (daytime) ride, 34km's of therapy ;-)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, night group ride but it was a mechanical mayhem! 1 rear der..out, one crank arm broken, we cut it short so it was only 4miles....I have riding blue balls! Lol









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Yep, night group ride but it was a mechanical mayhem! 1 rear der..out, one crank arm broken, we cut it short so it was only 4miles....I have riding blue balls! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


And the dropper?!?!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> And the dropper?!?!


LOL!

I have to say, I need a longer ride than 3.8mi. I'm still off on my timing.

I did take a steep rocky downhill, and it felt 10x better than with my seat up my.....I just need to get the hang of it.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Forster said:


> Dislocated ribs are no joke. I popped one back in 2006 and I'm still having issues with it.


I went to a naprapathic (related to osteopathy and chiropractic medicine) and he reset the rib. It took about 5 days, but it is significantly better now. Yesterday I rode for the first time since the rib was reset. Poor choice of bike however; I rode the rigid SS. Not the best choice for comfort. I think for the next week or so I will be on the full squish machine. What I really like about the SS is how it requires full body involvement. The geared bike doesn't. But that said, the FS rig is smooth as butter!

Time to ride!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No pic but last several days hadn't ridden much, busting but between work, side work and trail work so was pretty sore and didn't feel like riding at all (physically, mentally I was all in/. But rain coming for the entire weekend.

So made myself go ride a loop at trails by home. Figured I'd just do one lap. Nope did 2 and second lap was my second best PR for a lap I think, if not a new PR (trying to find my previous PR)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Getting ready to go to NICA practice with my son, and he somehow convinced my 12 year old daughter she wanted to come. I've been working on her all season, and now with just over a week left in the season she decides she wants to come. This summer is going to rock!!! It was a short practice with her working on cornering. The other kids kicked it into high gear, state finals coming up!!

I had to break out an old Christmas Blanket to pad the tailgate.:lol:
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A few miles of pavement are all that stand between me and a bunch of trails on my morning rides. Today was my third dawn patrol in 3 days.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Late post from Tuesday's ride. 15% Chance of rain turned into 100% chance w/ thunder & lightning. Very very frighting...and a ton of fun.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Riding through tea farms to get to trail heads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> West Valley and South Valley trails in Lory State Park. I rode Sawmill / Stout through Horsetooth.
> 
> View attachment 1197192


Only a Valley or two off. Man, you are owning the trails this year with how much you've been out. Good job Sir.



chazpat said:


> Actually, I was impressed, that was a while ago.
> 
> And we both have orange Santa Cruz bikes.


That's what it was, the "orange is the new black" syndrome this past year.  For a minute there I thought I was losing my mind.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

*Seats of Higher Learning*

I do some of my best mediations while riding. There is something very cleansing about riding a bike in terrain. It demands my full attention. It slows my thinking down and allows me to see not only what I am thinking/feeling, but how much weight I put into these thoughts and feelings. Because of that condition, I am better able to let go of those things I can't really have an effect on and deal more effectively on those things I can. My saddles act as places of Higher Learning for me. What about you?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

20180509_174839 by Nate, on Flickr

Near the end of a great ride on Wednesday. Start at Pisgah's Trace Ridge trailhead. Wash Creek Rd. climb to Spencer Gap Trail, connecting to the "Neverending Road" and onto Fletcher Creek Trail. Finish up with Hendersonville Reservoir Rd. back to the trailhead.


20180509_175008 by Nate, on Flickr

Here's my wife sessioning some rocks on Spencer. First attempt, she took the easy line and then realized she could ride them. I put down my phone for a few attempts, and then recorded her last one (her smoothest). You can actually watch the sessioning vid if you click on it and watch it on the flickr site.


AndroVid_join_5474 by Nate, on Flickr

Tomorrow, I'm planning to hit up a Santa Cruz demo and see if I can get my hands on a Hightower LT, among a couple others.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like it was a great ride. Great pics.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I had a bit of nipple trouble part way into this morning's dawn patrol so I finished the remaining 20 miles on the road rather than take a chance on breaking another spoke nipple on a rocky trail. This is already the second one this month.

I should have know better than to reuse the alloy nipples when I rebuilt this wheel a while back. I'll rebuild it this weekend with brass nipples.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> I had a bit of nipple trouble part way into this morning's dawn patrol so I finished the remaining 20 miles on the road rather than take a chance on breaking another spoke nipple on a rocky trail. This is already the second one this month.
> 
> I should have know better than to reuse the alloy nipples when I rebuilt this wheel a while back. I'll rebuild it this weekend with brass nipples.
> 
> ...


Nipple trouble notwithstanding, you managed to get a great picture of the scenery!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

After a fun club ride on Mount Fromme last night, I just got out for a short trip on the road bike down to Fraser River Park. It was a beautiful evening, and it was nice to get out and clear the cobwebs...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Another ode to my local trail. Major fun there today. Someone's been doing a lot of work on it, and I need to find out who so I can see about helping out beyond clearing limbs and the occasional downed tree with my folding saw. They've added a couple of jumps, and some new trail sections. 
I've long admired whoever had the idea for this trail to begin with. It's truly "multi-use", being open to hikers, mtbs and supposedly even horses, though you really couldn't do it on a horse-have to duck under stuff on a bike. The rugged terrain brings trail runners, people doing training hikes with backpacking gear, and even the local FD to practice rescues on the ridges' rock formations.
The trail winds around a sport complex full of ball fields and parking lots, yet manages to stay completely in the woods except where it crosses roads. There's a LBS a mile or so away, too.
Today, I had it all to myself, and the only other person I saw was another mountain biker when I was at my car. Just a wonderful, challenging, beautiful trail, and much more convoluted than a map or ride overview would suggest. In some places it's so twisty that when the leaves are in you can't see more than 10 feet in front of you.
I'm so enamored of this little 5 mile trail that lately I find myself canceling plans to ride at the IMBA Epic trail center half an hour from my work, and doing laps here instead.































^^end result of my attempt at making a "B line" around a spot I can't clear


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Needed a breather after a night of riding Thursday.
Meeting up with two others, Mr Three was going to be another 45 min so we took off for a solid climb that really kicked my tail. Just what I needed though.

The trail was much as I recall from over a decade ago when I did the climb as the last of the uphill on a loop that time, an 11 plus mile ride back then. That day was a ride time of 8am or so and I'd just finished the nightshift. Turned out to my personal best for slumber netting 17 hours of sleep after the ride though. Pillow at 1pm and up at 6 am ! LOL

Now about 12 years older, this climb was a terror for me huffing a puffing but we got it in, met Mr Three and continued on for another 10 miler of Gold Camp road and related trails. Thurs night was 13.77 miles of bike bliss and then I had to get cleaned up and go to work. 
No new sleep record for the old man. 

Not my photo but it's a good sample of the views and road-


This photo of Challenge Unlimited is courtesy of TripAdvisor


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Yes 👁did


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes indeed! Another day, another ride at Fromme! I never get tired of saying this, but it was a beautiful day! This time I rode a feature I haven't ridden before. I usually go right at the bottom of Crinkum Crankum and ride the steep but short roller, but this time I rode the feature seen below. Some people think it's an easier line. I still don't, but it was fun to do it.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Our last NICA team ride of the year, State Championship next weekend. Six miles with the students, and another six mile lap without them.

Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

I'm behind the camera, my selfie game was weak today.:skep:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

had the best ride of the year so far...perfect conditions: 60*F...total hero trail conditions; bike is really riding well...weird that 4-5weeks ago, this was all under 4-6 feet of water. Also met some really nice people on the trails today...runners, dog walkers, and a guy on an older Karate Money...Surly bonding!!

Krampus hiding!!








happily coated in old mud and good dry dirt 








flood waters did some obstacle placement on the trail








the trail ahead








lots of green in the woods!!!!








hope to hit the other trail system in the morning if it doesn't rain too much tonight...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes! A nice evening urban ride following a busy caturday


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Yes! A nice evening urban ride following a busy caturday
> 
> View attachment 1197788
> 
> ...


^^^^ is he hopping off the curb, or did fakie backwards into a backwards endo? If it is the latter, that is going to be my new trick to work on on BMX


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Yes! A nice evening urban ride following a busy caturday
> 
> View attachment 1197788
> 
> ...


Love those pics! And finally you guys are some having some decent weather after that late snow!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ^^^^ is he hopping off the curb, or did fakie backwards into a backwards endo? If it is the latter, that is going to be my new trick to work on on BMX


I think Cycleicious needs to get some video action of her hubby [SS] in action. Looks like he's got some trials skills.

Nice shots Judy. As stated it's good to see some of your rides minus the snow.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think Cycleicious needs to get some video action of her hubby [SS] in action. Looks like he's got some trials skills.
> 
> Nice shots Judy. As stated it's good to see some of your rides minus the snow.


I think someone will disagree with that last comment! 

I had a charity road ride today, and between the weather and life, I was rideless today. Hoping for a spin tomorrow.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Weather was supposed to be sucky all day, but a window opened up for about two hours and I ceased it. So glad I got out. Such a beautiful day and perfect tacky dirt (lower down anyway).

Ready for the approach. 









Climbing









Getting closer ...and snowier. 









Top of the trail. Things are getting a bit sticky but not leaving ruts. 









Ready to descend. Whoot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Thanks guys for the positivity. So glad for the turn in the weather!

singlesprocket's mtb idol is "No-way Hans Rey"... old school


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> "No-way Hans Rey"... old school


The man, the myth, the legend.:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Thanks guys for the positivity. So glad for the turn in the weather!
> 
> singlesprocket's mtb idol is "No-way Hans Rey"... old school


He's mine as well. I didn't realize it at the time but he lives in Laguna Beach. A pretty small community and I was driving through that area work related weekly for four years. Had I known he lived there I would have put my detective nose to work to locate him. 

Nice shots KRob.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

17.75 miles today with about 1600 feet of climbing, but what a slog today. 

After a hard rain Saturday, leaf litter, dirt, etc was extremely tacky. I just couldn’t get a solid flow on the ride. 

Three hours post ride, I took a catatonic nap. Dang, that ride just wore me out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Gorgeous Funday! I did a morning run then joined singlesprocket on the trails for a ride


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

cyclelicious said:


> Gorgeous Funday! I did a morning run then joined singlesprocket on the trails for a ride
> 
> View attachment 1197925
> 
> ...












I love me some trillium.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice shots ^, good to see the springtime rides are getting stronger by the day.

I managed a perfectly timed ride in between rain storms today. As I finished it started raining again. Not a droplet on me but perfect dirt from the small one prior to my ride.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

WTGOTDJ!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Finally starting to dry out here. Able to do some riding in the city parks and out on the peninsula (pictured) today.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did! I want Mondays off! 

My 1x10 worked flawlessly, I might have lost a bit of speed on the flats, but not 100%. I think I'm safe on the climbs, still slow no change there.

Just 8miles with 1100' of climbing.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like it was a great day!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bjeast said:


> Looks like it was a great day!


It was, I really should have started earlier to ride longer. 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I had my first mountain bike ride of the season today. I need to let my body recover more during the ride, I just push too hard before I warm up. I rode at Boston Lot, the hardest network in my area, which was also not a good idea for a first ride. 
But I felt pretty good on the flow sections, just the leaf covered tech gave me a lot of problems. I haven't ridden those trails since 2016 so I shouldn't be surprised that I don't remember the right line choices, but I intend to ride here a lot more this Summer.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had another great ride on Fromme today. Was feeling pretty good, actually. I had the best ride for quite a while in terms of feeling confident and nailing a few spots....

Rather than more pics of the same, here's a short video of a few spots you've already seen pics of. Red Bull Rampage it ain't.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I had my first mountain bike ride of the season today. I need to let my body recover more during the ride, I just push too hard before I warm up. I rode at Boston Lot, the hardest network in my area, which was also not a good idea for a first ride.
> But I felt pretty good on the flow sections, just the leaf covered tech gave me a lot of problems. I haven't ridden those trails since 2016 so I shouldn't be surprised that I don't remember the right line choices, but I intend to ride here a lot more this Summer.


I always do this on the first ride after some time off...try to pick up where I left off. I never learn!!

It also always deflates my ego a bit...but things do come back quickly as I ride other places...and then , I actually notice that I ride better as the season goes on...sometimes.

Just keep hittin it!


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Rode with the weekly easy/no drop group last night. While I have advanced past "beginner" level riding, The core group are all pretty good riders and normally we keep a good pace. The ride leader is a pretty cool guy and one hell of a MTBer. I like riding with him as I learn something new every week. 
Last night was pretty slow paced due to some real new people and I found myself practicing skills while sweeping up from the back. All in all a good ride and beautiful night for 8 miles of trail









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulyfjc (May 15, 2018)

Afternoon rice here in Phoenix Arizona 🤙









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Congratulations on post #1


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The trails finally reopened after the weekend rains, so I was able to enjoy a morning lap before work.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HuskyDoo said:


> Rode with the weekly easy/no drop group last night. While I have advanced past "beginner" level riding, The core group are all pretty good riders and normally we keep a good pace. The ride leader is a pretty cool guy and one hell of a MTBer. I like riding with him as I learn something new every week.
> Last night was pretty slow paced due to some real new people and I found myself practicing skills while sweeping up from the back. All in all a good ride and beautiful night for 8 miles of trail
> 
> View attachment 1198154
> ...


funny how it is sometimes ok...and even better or refreshing, to not go all out on every ride. It is like retouching home base sometimes. Been teaching my friend and his son how to ride, and that in itself is sort of cool. Makes me re look at how I exist within the activity. Especially having to explain how to read, develop, and ride lines.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I forgot to post this from last weekend. My son surprised the crap outta me and rode a super techy trail.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> funny how it is sometimes ok...and even better or refreshing, to not go all out on every ride. It is like retouching home base sometimes. Been teaching my friend and his son how to ride, and that in itself is sort of cool. Makes me re look at how I exist within the activity. Especially having to explain how to read, develop, and ride lines.


BMXer

You know it's got to be about more than riding the gnarliest stuff, most elevation or the fastest Stava times. If you're in to that it's all cool but For me it's about the forest and the bike. The great thing about mountain biking is it combines nature and bikes. Two things that are so good for the body, mind and soul!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HuskyDoo said:


> BMXer
> 
> You know it's got to be about more than riding the gnarliest stuff, most elevation or the fastest Stava times. If you're in to that it's all cool but For me it's about the forest and the bike. The great thing about mountain biking is it combines nature and bikes. Two things that are so good for the body, mind and soul!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep....I am also with you. I have never ridden to race...anything...well, maybe to get out of a thunderstorm or to a porta potty when I get the trail squirts. But it is always about the Zen of the bike, the trail, the terrain, and the others that I meet as I ride. I will often ride with an agenda: gonna nail that skinny today, or try a new tech section, but it is for personal satisfaction.

Same at the skatepark...i go to find my own Zen...i will hit a quarter pipe for hours trying to perfect technique, or landing or fakies...other people will be like "dude, you have been doing that same thing for hours"..I say . " I haven't got it right yet"


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Congratulations on post #1


2nd that. 
First post and in this section, Well done and nice photo sulyfjc .

For me it was grampa day care but got out with the 8 year old, Evan that is finally interested in biking and we did some sidewalk runs for a while getting him some uphill. I followed with the one year old Eli in the bike trailer.

* The rig below with the middle child Emmett, last summer ..... Grandkid #4 due any day, and another boy !


----------



## sulyfjc (May 15, 2018)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Congratulations on post #1


Thanks dude

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sulyfjc (May 15, 2018)

bachman1961 said:


> 2nd that.
> First post and in this section, Well done and nice photo sulyfjc .
> 
> For me it was grampa day care but got out with the 8 year old, Evan that is finally interested in biking and we did some sidewalk runs for a while getting him some uphill. I followed with the one year old Eli in the bike trailer.
> ...


Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^Great pics, video and stories


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Great ride @ Tiger Mountain. Amazing how something as simple as removing a click of rebound can make everything come together. We ate those trails up tonight!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Awesome ride today 92F and 62% humidity which is about ten degrees cooler than the next few months will be like. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

After a slow start this season, this morning's ride finally put me over 1000 miles and about 93,000' of elevation gained.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> After a slow start this season, this morning's ride finally put me over 1000 miles and about 93,000' of elevation gained.
> 
> View attachment 1198380
> 
> ...


Very nice pics! Looks like a beautiful day!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another ride on Fromme today. It was cloudy, but not raining! Great weather for riding!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep! I love pedaling my bike 

15.5miles 2400' of elevation..only about 3 miles of road. We rode all the trail horses in the area and discovered a ST about 2.5miles long it was fun and overgrown.

Love my new 1x10!
Love my new dropper!

Sorry pics are not that great today.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bjeast said:


> Very nice pics! Looks like a beautiful day!


Thank you bjeast! It was fantastic. So nice, in fact, that I went back for an identical ride this evening. Ended up with two 11 mile laps today and a total of 3900' of climbing (and the corresponding descending!).


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Thank you bjeast! It was fantastic. So nice, in fact, that I went back for an identical ride this evening. Ended up with two 11 mile laps today and a total of 3900' of climbing (and the corresponding descending!).
> 
> View attachment 1198443


 With a view like that, I can see why you wanted to go back for another ride!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Really excellent ride. 22 miles, 3700 ft of vert, and saw exactly 2 people.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ghood said:


> Really excellent ride. 22 miles, 3700 ft of vert, and saw exactly 2 people.


man, that trail looks sweet!!! hope you also rode it without stopping for the pic!

and the paper on the sign is just awesome!!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

It's awesome. 2.5 miles and about 1300 vert. Pic was on the way up. I did not stop on the way down.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^So many great pics!









Local trail









Swamp monster cooling off









Post ride treat which I feel I deserved after trying to get over a log that was a lot bigger and more square than I realized  Ya, resulted in a most ungraceful endo (second one in the past few weeks, on a roll!). Bit of road rash and a jammed thumb, ugg, better be able to ride this weekend as it's a long weekend! The beer should help


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

no great pictures, but took my wife of over 25 years today to the trails I last visited with my son 2 years ago. Was the last thing we did together before I went in for an uncertain surgery to cut out a large cancer so felt great to be out there again. Wife doesn't normally ride so I thought she was just humouring my request. She said that was a lot of fun and we should do it again, and hit every little feature she could find on the easier trails.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

No, my foot is STILL not healed seven weeks post op! good to see someone is doing well.I am inspired by these posts


----------



## Ritalalala (May 7, 2018)

Of course, the weather was fine today


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

natas1321 said:


> Awesome ride today 92F and 62% humidity which is about ten degrees cooler than the next few months will be like.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Wow, impressive.

Not sure how I'd be able to handle that but maybe 62 % isn't as bad as it sounds. Ninety-two THO !!



tubby74 said:


> no great pictures, but took my wife of over 25 years today to the trails I last visited with my son 2 years ago. Was the last thing we did together before I went in for an uncertain surgery to cut out a large cancer so felt great to be out there again. Wife doesn't normally ride so I thought she was just humouring my request. She said that was a lot of fun and we should do it again, and hit every little feature she could find on the easier trails.


Nice way to spend some time together! No pics necessary for sharing such adventures and good news.



jupiter58 said:


> No, my foot is STILL not healed seven weeks post op! good to see someone is doing well.I am inspired by these posts


Vicarious enjoyment is the fastest healing !! 
Wishing you full and smooth recovery.

*Weds night ride, 27.97 miles*

I have a crappy patio picture I may add later on.... lighting was all weird but a helpful patron offered to snap it. Laid low Thursday after a Weds night of 28 miles. Three of us are still racking up some miles for fitness and packed-up test rides. The 3 day bike pack plan came together fast and I believe the youngster (guy under 50) is starting to think; "What the heck was I thinking....." taking along two old farts that may slow things down or worse ? Thus the test rides and fitness routine, certainly needed and smart though. We'll go at the end of June.

Us three + one started on the north end of town, a gradual slope upward to Monument, then walked into a diner all set for a beer and burger at 8:01 pm. You might guess why 8:01 is significant. Monument isn't a big town and the lot was busy, others walked in moments ahead to be seated. Still, other's were parking to go in too and I assumed were all turned away. I could easily see it was a night they would have 'made bank' and 8 PM just seems silly, but happy accidents happen.

I knew of the other place I was considering if not preferred, and it was bike seat time of another 8 to 10 minutes. I say this because one rider had just about enough of his seat and ready for a break.

We ended up dining southwestern fare (beer, chips and salsa) on an open patio with overhead décor lighting and nice music, just a few feet from view of the bikes. So much better and we can credit/blame a diner that likely torpedoed some future customers. I wasn't too excited about it but "The 801 incident" made an impression on the other guys. 
I do know closing time is a 'thing' but the young guy seemed a bit of jackass about it and the illustrated definition of a sneer ... lol.

Was very happy to have our lights and jackets as the plan was originally an earlier cut out time. Start temp was high 70's and bright sun, downhill speeds and dark, it was lower 50's.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice after work evening ride.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

tubby74 said:


> no great pictures, but took my wife of over 25 years today to the trails I last visited with my son 2 years ago. Was the last thing we did together before I went in for an uncertain surgery to cut out a large cancer so felt great to be out there again. Wife doesn't normally ride so I thought she was just humouring my request. She said that was a lot of fun and we should do it again, and hit every little feature she could find on the easier trails.


good to hear that you are back out after the surgery...hopefully they got it all


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bachman1961 said:


> Wow, impressive.
> 
> Not sure how I'd be able to handle that but maybe 62 % isn't as bad as it sounds. Ninety-two THO !!
> 
> ...


Nice! Any photos to share? And your new nickname shall be Sir 8:01.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics, everyone! Would love to see a close-up of the swamp monster!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had a fun ride with the North Shore Mountain Bike Club here in Vancouver! Always nice to get out with a group of people who love mountain biking. Thanks to one of the group leaders for snapping the pic below!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Great shot! ^^


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Got a chance to commute to work today (19mi. round trip). On the way home I stopped at this shop I see everyday (that I work) but more convenient to do so on the bike. He restores old motorcycles. Fun stop, I couldn't tell you the last time I saw a Honda Dream (they're tiny compared to my Mukluk). Stopping instead of driving by is a good reminder how much more in touch you are with your surroundings on a bike.
Mole


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

Hell no. I didn’t rode . It’s monsoon season in Virginia. It rained every day since last Sunday. It’s gonna rain tomorrow too. 

I’m gonna do something different. Maybe build an Ark??


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Quick afternoon ride after work! Just over 7 miles. Beautiful afternoon to be in the forest on my bike!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MRMOLE said:


> Got a chance to commute to work today (19mi. round trip). On the way home I stopped at this shop I see everyday (that I work) but more convenient to do so on the bike. He restores old motorcycles. Fun stop, I couldn't tell you the last time I saw a Honda Dream (they're tiny compared to my Mukluk). Stopping instead of driving by is a good reminder how much more in touch you are with your surroundings on a bike.
> Mole
> 
> View attachment 1198755
> ...


Nice!
Love the vintage rides. A neighbor of mine that I don't know would frequently have old motorcycles sitting out in the driveway. Not one, not two, but many different ones. Always just one out there. One day last summer I was riding my bike by and his garage was open and out in the driveway and parked on the sidewalk was about 20 vintage rides. I stopped to talk and he took me into the garage where another 20 or so bikes were crammed together. All in different states of repair. Many fully restored and many waiting their turn. Honda's, Ducatis, BSA's, Triumphs, Norton's and several of my favorites, Yamaha RD two strokes. He said the back yard was full as well. I never made my way back there but I was stunned at what I saw. He also had several vintage cars parked about. Mainly old British pieces.

And now, back to our regularly scheduled riding program, sorry.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

Yep. I've done 2 community (road) bike rides this week, and rode to my in-laws' tonight for dinner. After years of sitting around and saying "Hey, I should bike more," this year, I'm actually making a concerted effort at actually biking more.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Yep able to get out for a few hours, will get back out soon.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We escaped the rain at home with a quick run to the desert today. We stopped near the Colorado / Utah border to stretch our legs on a "new to us" ride near the Kokopelli Trail.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I sure do enjoy seeing the pics from various places. As you all know, I tend to ride the same thing (more or less) over and over. I love it, but it's great to see different locales...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bjeast said:


> I sure do enjoy seeing the pics from various places. As you all know, I tend to ride the same thing (more or less) over and over. I love it, but it's great to see different locales...


Ditto! Tomorrow it will be different, ridden the trail only once before, but we will end up at the beach.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome ride today! 14.8miles just 1500' of elevation but this trail is 90%ST.

Only in SoCal.. MTB to the beach!

Way overcast but made it for a very cool ride.

A few pix!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Perfect spring weather today.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Awesome ride today! 14.8miles just 1500' of elevation but this trail is 90%ST.
> 
> Only in SoCal.. MTB to the beach!
> 
> ...


Nice!
The typical "June Gloom" overcast coming in from the ocean. Makes for great riding conditions.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Rode Fromme. Had another great ride. No action shots, but here are few pics to show a little more of what it looks like there...


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Still rainy season here!!! Clouds broke for a few hours to go out and get muddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Incredible landscape pics! jcd46, ghood bjeast bbarry404. Like wow!

We did a quick caturday evening spin (it rained all morning) and spotted a group of rabbits on the ravine


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> Incredible landscape pics! jcd46, ghood bjeast bbarry404. Like wow!
> 
> We did a quick caturday evening spin (it rained all morning) and spotted a group of rabbits on the ravine
> 
> ...


A group of wild rabbits is called a fluffle or a colony.

Ok, I had to look that up. I just knew that there is a word for most groups of an animal. I had a friend that had a list of a lot of the group names framed on the wall. It was a fun read.

i did a 14+ mile ride this morning. I'm tired, just got up from a nap!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> The typical "June Gloom" overcast coming in from the ocean. Makes for great riding conditions.


Thanks! Same weather today except it rained a bit last night.

I missed on a group ride, but by 930am I wanted to ride... so agravel mud fest was just as fun!

11miles with 2000' of climbing, and of course some cell pix. I need to start carrying my camera








nice little trail set up in my hood.







Spring in full bloom!







This ST is too techy for my gravel bike..









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ jcd46 
thanks for the ride stoke and fluffle (sounds like falafel... mmmm!)


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like everyone os getting some miles in despite wet weather...that is good!!!

I did the same on the local yokel trails...they were actually not in bad shape given the spotty, but heavy storms yesterday. WEather was perfect today...sunny, upper 60's, slight wind:

Local yokel trails...where I ride when the sponsored trails are closed. We made these trails back in the 70's on our BMX bikes...not much has really changed other than what nature does...soooo many good memories here








These were actually not in that bad of shape given the rain...almost hero dirt















trail led to the stream, which was a raging river 5 weeks ago...I did some stream bed riding








view forward down the little dam into the stream








further down the stream








Swampin'....








Krampus chilling in the river bed








view forward down the riverbed...lots of muddy grinding. The Knards were full. After the next big rain, this will all be full of water








this guy was also chillin'...he was actually much bigger than the pic shows. When I rolled up, there were 4 of his buddies who all scooted into the water.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Cyclelicious! I look forward to your riding posts as well.


cyclelicious said:


> ^ jcd46
> thanks for the ride stoke and fluffle (sounds like falafel... mmmm!)


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I had a great ride with several friends today. We rode the Jimmy Keen trail for the frst time today, and it has climbed pretty high on my list of favorite trails in the Moab area. The alpine areas and desert were in bloom. The thunder storm just missed us. Also, I set a new PR on Porcupine Rim.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ah the Moab area. I really want to get there someday. For today it was a ride through Pacific Spirit Park (aka the Endowment Lands) here in Vancouver. Went down to the beach and back. Really enjoyed just getting out for an easy ride....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> this guy was also chillin'...he was actually much bigger than the pic shows. When I rolled up, there were 4 of his buddies who all scooted into the water.
> View attachment 1199077


I love turtles. I haven't seen any this spring but last year we rescued a snapper trying to cross a busy road


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> I love turtles. I haven't seen any this spring but last year we rescued a snapper trying to cross a busy road
> 
> View attachment 1199243


that is awesome....and you gotta watch out for those guys....I would hate to get my finger in that vice!!!

My mom loves turtles as well ,so I have a soft spot for them. I had a trip through Missouri one time a while back (Route 66), and I think we stopped 5 or 6 times in the car to get out and help multiple turtles across the road...I think they must have been migrating to spawning areas or something, b/c it was an abnormal amount


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that is awesome....and you gotta watch out for those guys....I would hate to get my finger in that vice!!!
> 
> My mom loves turtles as well ,so I have a soft spot for them. I had a trip through Missouri one time a while back (Route 66), and I think we stopped 5 or 6 times in the car to get out and help multiple turtles across the road...I think they must have been migrating to spawning areas or something, b/c it was an abnormal amount


Nice shot Judy, in the spring the females migrate away from their home pond quite always away. Up to 1/4 mile away, they find a spot and dig a hole, lay their eggs then cover them. They then head back to the pond. The babies hatch and then make their way back to the pond.

Here's a Snapper I rescued 2 years ago. She was about 200 yards from the closest pond. I was driving by and noticed a little old lady in her front yard poking something with a broom. A double take I realized what she was pestering. I flipped a U and ran over and warned her of the danger. I then captured the big girl and put it in the back of my truck. Drove around the block. I could hear her scratching around and I just happened to look in my passenger side mirror only to realize she made it up half way on top of the bed rail. I pulled over to the dirt grassy shoulder and stopped just as she tumbled out into the grassy ditch. I ran over and captured her again and put her back in the bed. This time I hurried my travels the next 100 yards to the pond before she could climb out again. She was safely released into the pond without injury. She did however attempt to bite my leg several times during the captures. I had to hold her out as far as possible. Her neck arched back trying to get me. If you've ever heard the loud snapping sound they make with their jaws you'd understand how they got their name. Snap, Snap.

I was not without experience catching these prehistoric beasts. As a kid in upstate NY I had experience with several. I was lucky enough to have an older neighbor kid who was obsessed with Snapping Turtles and went out looking to capture them. I learned a lot from him. I learned to respect those jaws. He demonstrated putting a broom stick near ones mouth. I witnessed on more than one occasion them snapping it in two with just one bite.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

glad to see how many people actually stop to help the fauna...so many people just pass it by or worse...

I'll bet that is what all of those guys in MO were doing...it was definitely terrain where there were small ponds/lakes dotting the landscape


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We squeezed in one last ride this morning before leaving Moab. This was probably the last trip for this season.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Spring is in bloom ride. Today's ride was golden. Mushrooms, ferns, and successful hill climbs. It's always mtb season, just a different view


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome^^ We should start seeing fall/winter shots from the other side of the world, as we get into spring and summer. 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^So many awesome shots, luv the turtle pics 

Finally got out for a ride to Snowden, one of my favorite spots. It's quiet and beautiful! Easily gets overlooked with the great mtb trails of Cumberland just down the road. Unfortunatly they are looking to log it now which will mean a 100+ kms of trails and beautiful wilderness destroyed. Petitions are going around to stop the logging, so fingers crossed!

On the plus side, I got to meet Ryan Leech today. He was parked at a remote trail head that hardly anyone uses (but me I think) and he was busy taking a shower when I pulled up, oops. I backed up (since driving past him to turn around didn't seem appropriate) and parked out of the way and got ready for my ride while he finished his shower, seemed like the appropriate thing to do, lol. He came over after and we chatted for a bit, super nice guy!

Anyhoo, pics from today's ride

























He stays so much cleaner than the swamp monster









Swamp monster covered in mud









Fun little rock ride down from the lookout


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics! As always, thanks for sharing!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Tried, went to two different locations 90 miles apart and got rained out at both. Guess the biking gods felt that it was not meant to be. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Mckinley said:


> ^^So many awesome shots, luv the turtle pics
> 
> Finally got out for a ride to Snowden, one of my favorite spots. It's quiet and beautiful! Easily gets overlooked with the great mtb trails of Cumberland just down the road. Unfortunatly they are looking to log it now which will mean a 100+ kms of trails and beautiful wilderness destroyed. Petitions are going around to stop the logging, so fingers crossed!
> 
> On the plus side, I got to meet Ryan Leech today. He was parked at a remote trail head that hardly anyone uses (but me I think) and he was busy taking a shower when I pulled up, oops. I backed up (since driving past him to turn around didn't seem appropriate) and parked out of the way and got ready for my ride while he finished his shower, seemed like the appropriate thing to do, lol. He came over after and we chatted for a bit, super nice guy!


Cool! and sweet pics too


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

And it's raining (at least the rain held off til today  )


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mckinley said:


> ^^So many awesome shots, luv the turtle pics
> 
> Finally got out for a ride to Snowden, one of my favorite spots. It's quiet and beautiful! Easily gets overlooked with the great mtb trails of Cumberland just down the road. Unfortunatly they are looking to log it now which will mean a 100+ kms of trails and beautiful wilderness destroyed. Petitions are going around to stop the logging, so fingers crossed!
> 
> ...


man...tht sux about the logging thing...so depressing

but the pics of the ride and the doggies make up for it. Our huskies were never drawn to water much...I could not imagine cleaning them after doing that swampin'. They did like to lay out in the rain though in the summer...probably cooled them off


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some great shots everyone. McKinley, did I read that right, you met Ryan Leech in an outback shower? And is there two dogs with you. The “swamp monster” and the clean one? Or is the swamp monster photo another dog from another ride. Funny if you had both with you and only one goes in the water.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another day at Fromme. Man, I sound like a broken record. Was fun, but did you ever have one of those days where things are bit... off?

I had one of those days where I was on, then a bit off, then on, then off. Still fun, but if you look at my tire in the pic below, you'll see how close my front tire was to the right of the ramp. I didn't realize it at the time. That's just one of the "off" parts of the ride. At a drop later in the ride, I couldn't get my feet in the right position, but had to go off anyhow. It wasn't too bad, but it felt a bit dicey.

Still, it was great to get out!
















Beautiful weather!


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

No, I have not rode mine in about 2 years. I never had a chance after my wife got pregnant and the. My son came and it’s been a busy life, but this Sunday 5-26-18 I’m good no for the local 2.5 mile trail. 

Can’t wait.


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

I rode today at Rocky Knob. No pics or video today; but will upload some as soon as I can get a gopro charger.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Some great shots everyone. McKinley, did I read that right, you met Ryan Leech in an outback shower? And is there two dogs with you. The "swamp monster" and the clean one? Or is the swamp monster photo another dog from another ride. Funny if you had both with you and only one goes in the water.


Haha, yup Ryan Leech was busy with the outback shower. It's a remote parking spot and only saw the truck and camper. I thought, fine I'll drive past and park in the small open area like usual. Didn't realize there was someone behind the camper (showering) until I drew even. I stopped and kinda sat there trying to figure out what I should do. I can't just drive past, but there isn't room to turn around. He waved, said hi, I offered to go park at the other lot, he said he was almost done and to just park in front of him. Ok, that I did. I didn't realize until backing up that his truck had his name on it. I'm like "holy crap is that Ryan Leech?" I was polite enough to let him finish his shower and get dressed before talking to him  and finding out it was actually him. 

As for the mutts, ya there's two of them









They both go in the same mud hole









The male, Whistler, comes out clean. The swamp monster comes out with half the swamp stuck to it. Yuck! And these things ride in the backseat of my truck  Beater truck I'll probably have to burn when I'm done with it! lol


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

dragracer88 said:


> I rode today at Rocky Knob. No pics or video today; but will upload some as soon as I can get a gopro charger.


I checked out some videos online, looks like a fun place! And scenic. Have fun with your training.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mckinley said:


> Haha, yup Ryan Leech was busy with the outback shower. It's a remote parking spot and only saw the truck and camper. I thought, fine I'll drive past and park in the small open area like usual. Didn't realize there was someone behind the camper (showering) until I drew even. I stopped and kinda sat there trying to figure out what I should do. I can't just drive past, but there isn't room to turn around. He waved, said hi, I offered to go park at the other lot, he said he was almost done and to just park in front of him. Ok, that I did. I didn't realize until backing up that his truck had his name on it. I'm like "holy crap is that Ryan Leech?" I was polite enough to let him finish his shower and get dressed before talking to him  and finding out it was actually him.
> 
> As for the mutts, ya there's two of them
> 
> ...


Nothing worse than wet, muddy husky....hopefully you have an outdoor shower or hose area....he won't dry for days!!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Nothing worse than wet, muddy husky....hopefully you have an outdoor shower or hose area....he won't dry for days!!


Maybe Ryan Leech will let him use his.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Nothing worse than wet, muddy husky....hopefully you have an outdoor shower or hose area....he won't dry for days!!


Yep! Funny stories McKinley. BTW awesome dogs.


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Chazpat, it's ok. Not the best trails. Almost everything in narrow singletracks and technical. Not the best practice area for dh. Trying to get somewhere wider, like warrior creek or beech mtn. After all, you don't see Sam Hill or anyone in Gamble rocketing down narrow technical trails. You always see them run down clear, open singletracks.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Got a 7.5 mile ride in on the local trails after work. Beautiful afternoon to be out in the forest on my bike!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No mountain bike, but I did get on the road bike and went to the Bloedel Conservatory. Always nice to get out and visit the parrots that live there.

















Cockatoos are great birds, and great pets if you don't mind super loud and needy pets. Cuddly, though!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Took the lonely SS out for a 8.5mile spin around the hood. Fun little bike!








Some Spring Colors







Rode back down and up the dirt road







Wider shot.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ Nice, I like the horse / hiking / bike trails some rural communities build in SoCal. There’s some like that in Rancho Cucamonga.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Its nice, keeps me off the actual road, but we do have bike lanes and depending on the route I use some asphalt.

I can actually do a 14mi loop, that can connect to a couple of short but sweet ST. Other than a couple of crossings, its all dirt. 


DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^ Nice, I like the horse / hiking / bike trails some rural communities build in SoCal. There's some like that in Rancho Cucamonga.


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Said goodbye to SS(got the switch down to 1/2hr-external routing ftw!) for a ride at my favorite trail center, and had a blast romping in the highest gears through the flowy stuff. Overcast, but not hot, or even particularly muggy, which was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

Did 7.9 miles of singletrack today with 931 feet of elevation gain. Was a beautiful morning for a ride.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

Yes, finally after nearly two weeks of not riding I got a commute in. May ride tomorrow too. Highlights - Coyote just outside the city and fox running through the park in the city. Must be a dog-day.


----------



## Slashcrazy (Apr 17, 2016)

Yup road 11.8 of single track this afternoon and of course I pick the hottest day of the week ;-)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes. Trails were amazing today. Bit brisk; but trail conditions were amazing. Having issues uploading; but will try.


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPkKL0AjkoZFlTIOXkDxoGQ

This should solve the issue.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Can't see the links  just FYI


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Should be able to see them now.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

dragracer88 said:


> Should be able to see them now.


Nice place to ride! I'm curious where you mount your GP?


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Top of my helmet. May have went a bit too hard or its just the boots I wear; but the Shimano Altus front gear guide bent earlier today. Fixed now.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

still can't see them...I don't do Facebook though...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> still can't see them...I don't do Facebook though...


The YouTube link worked for me.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> The YouTube link worked for me.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


oh...duh...didn't see that


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

yeah..that trail looks like it would be a blast...we don't have that kind of elevation around here to allow for as many banked turns...would love to hit that on my Krampus though

I like the helmet mounted GP...you can't hear all the breathing and grunting like in chest mounted videos, but if that was on my helmet, tree branches would have taken it off midway through the ride!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Chris did trail maintenance and I had just enough time after crossfit to join him for a nice spin

I didn't get any pics on the trail... bugs were bad!


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

Shaylex said:


> View attachment 1199794
> 
> 
> Did 7.9 miles of singletrack today with 931 feet of elevation gain. Was a beautiful morning for a ride.


Rode the same loop today that I did yesterday. Just used a different bike.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Back to the tight twisties today. Mah poor laigs is not fond of spinning low gears, but they sure let me motor up and over some slick stuff that would have had me spinning out if trying to stand and mash.
From my strategically parked automobile, the last half mile of the local trail is such a raucous jaunt that I always turn around and ride it again at least once, laughing like an idiot all the while. Twice today, and took a few pics.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Did my favorite local ride today with perfect weather and excellent dirt.


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, ghood. Wish my local trails had views like that.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

ghood said:


> Did my favorite local ride today with perfect weather and excellent dirt.


Great view! Just amazing!


----------



## Slashcrazy (Apr 17, 2016)

Not today but I will tomorrow.... On my new ride! Was debating between the trek roscoe 7 and the timberjack Salsa. The shop I first went to was out of stock of the roscoe in my size and would be for several weeks. Walked into the next shop saw this beauty and was sold. This is a huge step up from my old trek 820 lol. So far I love everything about it except the brakes, they could be better.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^sweet ride congrats!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Slashcrazy said:


> Not today but I will tomorrow.... On my new ride! Was debating between the trek roscoe 7 and the timberjack Salsa. The shop I first went to was out of stock of the roscoe in my size and would be for several weeks. Walked into the next shop saw this beauty and was sold. This is a huge step up from my old trek 820 lol. So far I love everything about it except the brakes, they could be better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't be disappointed! I bought a GX1 TJ couple months ago. Love this bike! It is one sweet bike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I rode 19 miles yesterday with 1100 feet of climbing and 18 today with nearly 1400 feet of climbing. 

Really nice rides on the trails. On the bike at 6:20 in the morning both days. So early, I didn’t see anyone until after 8:00. Felt like I owned the woods.

Not too much wildlife. One Cardinal and a hen turkey.


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Didn't ride today. Want to , but without having a car or ride, I don't think I'll be comfortable riding a 6 to 7 mile round trip from home to the trails and back today. Already had an asshole beep at me in town where the speed limit is 20. Like what the **** is the rush?


----------



## Slashcrazy (Apr 17, 2016)

I rode 12.8 miles on my new salsa timberjack it was some pretty flat singletrack with some roots here and there. Very little technical stuff but it was still fun. can't wait to hit some place more challenging.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Did end up riding today. But didn't record. Ended up with a problem the moment I went into high gear from medium gear in the front. Luckily it was all downhill. Had to move a fallen tree blocking the return on Rocky branch trail.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode out of town today, b/c Winter (late Autumn actually) has hit with a vengeance this week i.e. miserably cold & wet.

Local trails will be slop for the next month! o_0

Weather was crap today also, only 3 of my 6 riding buddies ended up wanting to ride.

We hit the road & found the trails to be in pretty good nic.

A couple of exposed bits were a bit greasy. But, it was the bike being a bit muddy as opposed to us being covered in mud + the bike.

Plus, I hadn't been rubber side down for 10 days. Wee Yard Sale, kept me on the sidelines =(

'Born to ride!'


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

Will be riding in about 30 mins, first ride in 2 years.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

MTBAlabama said:


> Will be riding in about 30 mins, first ride in 2 years.


Kudos!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

MTBAlabama said:


> Will be riding in about 30 mins, first ride in 2 years.


That's the beauty of biking! You can take some time off, come back, and your hooked again. Have a fun ride!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The trails were too soggy after a big downpour so we did an urban ride on caturday. Enroute, our neighbour gave us a bag of mystery bulbs to plant ... not sure what will grow... maybe a big beanstalk!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Rode over to my 80 yr. old stepdad's house and helped him convert his new gravel bike to tubeless. He hates fixing flats and since we live in the land of goatheads this should be a big help for him. 44 mi. roundtrip ride was my reward for helping him, some hills and a 15 mph headwind on the way home so I got my exercise for the day.
Mole


----------



## Pullman (May 21, 2017)

Yes, the boys & I are riding in Windsor, CA. Not many trails but with a little exploring we found some horse trails and swamp water. Lots of laughs... Lots of looks wearing Wisconsin off Road series gear....


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

MTBAlabama said:


> Will be riding in about 30 mins, first ride in 2 years.


First ride in 2 years? Why? I'm genuinely curious. I know I can't go more than a day without riding or else I'll be bored.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

dragracer88 said:


> First ride in 2 years? Why? I'm genuinely curious. I know I can't go more than a day without riding or else I'll be bored.


Without putting words into someone else's mouth, my personal heyday for MTB'ing was in college, when campus was just a mile from a trailhead that joined up with a county-wide trail network. I did ride every day. Upon graduation, I moved back to Suburbia, and it suddenly became much less convenient to ride a bike. I had to plan rides around when I could devote an afternoon to loading up the car and driving to a trail, instead of just hopping on my bike and hitting the trails for an hour between obligations. These days, I honestly only get out on my MTB a a handful of times per year; my road bike is much more convenient to just hop on and pedal for an hour or two.


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

bbarry404 said:


> Kudos!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you



cyclelicious said:


> That's the beauty of biking! You can take some time off, come back, and your hooked again. Have a fun ride!


Ya felt good



dragracer88 said:


> First ride in 2 years? Why? I'm genuinely curious. I know I can't go more than a day without riding or else I'll be bored.


Other obligations at the time new born and pregnwife took more time.



bucksaw87 said:


> Without putting words into someone else's mouth, my personal heyday for MTB'ing was in college, when campus was just a mile from a trailhead that joined up with a county-wide trail network. I did ride every day. Upon graduation, I moved back to Suburbia, and it suddenly became much less convenient to ride a bike. I had to plan rides around when I could devote an afternoon to loading up the car and driving to a trail, instead of just hopping on my bike and hitting the trails for an hour between obligations. These days, I honestly only get out on my MTB a a handful of times per year; my road bike is much more convenient to just hop on and pedal for an hour or two.


Ya distance is an issue for me also for good long trails.


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Well congrats on the new little one.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool! Your post got my lazy butt out for a fun 10miles and 1500' of elevation at my local trail.

Took the rigid for a spin, felt good on the bike today. Cool weather, lots of hikers, and like 4 ebikes!!!

Guess what one of the ebikers had blaring?...yep portable speaker! 


MTBAlabama said:


> Will be riding in about 30 mins, first ride in 2 years.










Solitude at the top.







break time

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

dragracer88 said:


> Well congrats on the new little one.


Got two more on the way.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

MTBAlabama said:


> Got two more on the way.


Well congrats, again then. Better ride while you can!

Two years isn't bad, took me eight years to get back. But the important thing is to get back at some point.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

By the house in southern Maine today. No other riders seen per usual.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HacksawReynolds said:


> By the house in southern Maine today. No other riders seen per usual.
> View attachment 1200270
> 
> View attachment 1200271
> ...


Southern Maine....AWESOME!! Wish my "by the house" ride was like that. One day...one day!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Well congrats, again then. Better ride while you can!
> 
> Two years isn't bad, took me eight years to get back. But the important thing is to get back at some point.


Congrats as well...

and for me it was around 17 years off...what was I thinking?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Been out of town on a quick vacation so didn't ride. Weather report looked like today might be my only opportunity to ride for possibly a good while. My wife had other ideas this morning (Home Depot run for some plants and stepping stones) and then I decided I better cut the grass before all the days of rain expected made it grow completely out of control and then I needed to edge and then blow the dirt and grass off.

Was tired afterwards but I wasn't going to miss getting a ride in, I knew I would regret not riding while the trails were open if I bailed. Added some air to my tires and was filling my Camelbak when my son says "it's sprinkling".

NOOOOOO! Was I too late? Was my one window of opportunity slamming shut? Closed the bladder and headed down to the basement where my bike anxiously awaited me. Out the door, yep, it was sprinkling pretty good. But I was counting on the "scattered" in "scattered showers" to save me and loaded my bike up and took off down the driveway. Original plan was to ride at the trail two miles from me but I decided it was probably raining there as well so I headed North. A little ways down the road, no rain. A bit further and I could see the shine on the roadway from a heavier rain. Got into some sprinkles, seemed I was driving right on the cusp of the rainstorm. Hit the highway and seemed to leave it behind.

There are two trail systems about 20-25 minutes North of me, consecutive exits off the highway. As I approached the first, I could see a hugh deluge ahead on the highway and drove straight into it. Wasn't looking good but just before the second exit, no rain at all. Made it to the trailhead and got rolling as quickly as I could. I decided to take the intermediate loop as it has a cut through to cut the trail in half as well as some other shortcuts; if it started raining, I could get back to my car easier than on the advanced trails.

Not raining so I passed on the "half trail" cut when I got to it. About midway on the loop, they recently created a downhill jump/flow trail that splits into two routes about halfway down. Rode down one and headed up the return trail that takes you back up to the main trail for additional runs. I realized I needed to relax as I was rather tense, still trying to beat the rain. Decided to just take the original long path on around rather then hit the downhill again. It eventually looped back around to the uphill return trail and it still wasn't raining so I decided to go up and hit the other line where the downhill splits. This one ends with a couple of drops; I was apprehensive doing them on my hardtail with the seat all the way up; skipped the first one and landed the second one too much on my front wheel and with my wheel turned but saved it.

Finished the trail, took a break, ate a snack. Still not raining so I decided to ride one of the advanced loops. Then decided to ride both beginner trails on my way out. Two hours riding, just shy of 13 miles. And no rain.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^glad it worked out chaz!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Southern Maine....AWESOME!! Wish my "by the house" ride was like that. One day...one day!


Haha thanx man!!!👍


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Well congrats, again then. Better ride while you can!
> 
> Two years isn't bad, took me eight years to get back. But the important thing is to get back at some point.


I'm going to ride as much as possible from here on. Thank you also



sXeXBMXer said:


> Congrats as well...
> 
> and for me it was around 17 years off...what was I thinking?


17 years wow ya my saddle is rough st the moment riding for the first time in a few years.

Thank you also.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, I'm glad you got out, 'cause I don't think that's gonna be happening again in the next week-guess I'll finally get around to rebuilding my fork and stuff:madman:


----------



## virtu (Mar 9, 2008)

Canmore/AB - Canada



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

virtu said:


> Canmore/AB - Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man...I live in the wrong place! Need to hit the lotto so I can quit my job, and just do the van-life thing and go to where you all live


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

A friend and I pushed up a local favourite trail Peaking Ridge. It's chock full of slippery roots and steep techy sections, especially up top - so we got a little nervous when the hail and rain started. It turned out to be an absolute blast though - my first time riding a 2.5WT Shorty and DHF combo, it was amazing!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I did 1.7miles yesterday. first ride since foot surgery 1.5yrs.ago. it was painful to my lungs at this 7k+ altitude. more training rides needed for Moab trip in October! Today is another day!! One foot at a time!


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

8 and 17 years? Sounds more like retirement to me. Rather than a break to heal from injuries or tend to a new family.


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Going to try to ride today, but may not get the chance before a storm. Bike needs work first.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

dragracer88 said:


> 8 and 17 years? Sounds more like retirement to me. Rather than a break to heal from injuries or tend to a new family.


yeah...many of those years I was on the road with different rock bands I played in. But when I was home, I was either working to make up for the money loss of being in a band on the road, or had other things that I (unfortunately) let get in the way. I regret none of that time though b/c I got to experience many other things that were dreams of mine

Now I am making up time though! Hitting both mountain bike and BMX hard this summer...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

...and speaking of which, got to go out mudding today on the farm...the rain yesterday and Friday made things pretty sticky. My friend, who I am introducing to MTB, came along with...we did a total of about 5 miles...lots of slipping and sliding, and falling. Getting him out to learn about off-camber riding, and riding wet, techy rooty stuff

Krampus happily covered in sticky mud








Friend and his Giant Rincon also getting muddy.








will probably go out later on tonight and try to hit some stuff at my own pace as well...I am hoping our local groomed trails are going to open, but given the look of the farm trails, I doubt it. They drain about the same


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The wildflowers are in bloom right now between 6000' and 7000' above sea level and they are spectacular. I think I spent as much time taking flower photos as I spent riding today.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing. Sounds like it was a great ride


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

Oregon high country is melting out. Lots of deadfall on this low use trail. Going to try to get back on it with the chainsaw next weekend.


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm jealous. You guys have beautiful trails. The tetons and Rockies. Tough climbs that's for sure. Been to Durango, Denver and Silverton. Pikes peak is a scary ride that's for sure. One lane road.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Rode last Thursday and Saturday with the North Shore Mountain Bike Club, one at Fromme and another at Burke mountain. Both were fun rides, but the climb at Burke was pretty tough. Man, I'm trying, but I've got to get better at the climbs. In time, I suppose (hope).

Today, I was back at Fromme by myself. Rode up to Seventh Secret, then Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, Kirkford, and a run on good old Bobsled. Fun to get out, as usual. Spotted an old school log ride I hadn't noticed before - cool, but I don't think I'll be riding it any time soon.








Entrance to Seventh Secret








The log back down to the road....


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

Due to tropical storm Alberto it rained mostly today and last night as well as heavy tomorrow, so no riding today or tomorrow or looking at weather anytime soon :/


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Tommorrow looks like the only clear day this week for rides or even practice runs here in the mountain region of NC. Wednesday to Friday has thunderstorms. Race Day this weekend will suck if it's not put on a rain delay.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak, they're blooming a little closer to home at 5,500' as well.
























Baby Prairie Rattlesnake, Colorado.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice pix guys! Love finding flowers out on rides. Things are drying up quickly here.

Nice buddy there DJ.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

22 miles and 3500 ft of climbing
Very few flowers this year; everything is bone dry and ready to burn.








About the only greenery is from some waste water runoff


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got to ride today and couldn't hold a line and everything was just off but it still was a good day...I got to ride. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Man, I rode today, and I was really on and off! Too much brake at times, and I screwed up some things I shouldn't! Still, it was great to get out!








Entrance to Crinkum Crankum








Close up of one of our friendly neighbourhood slugs.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol this morning


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No North Shore today - just a short ride through part of Pacific Spirit Park, aka "The Endowment Lands." Nothing too exciting on the ride, though there are always hikers and dogs to steer around. Always nice to get out, especially since tomorrow will be spent in the car driving to Edmonton, Alberta to spend a few days with family.
















Trying to make the ride a little more exciting...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bjeast said:


> No North Shore today - just a short ride through part of Pacific Spirit Park, aka "The Endowment Lands." Nothing too exciting on the ride, though there are always hikers and dogs to steer around. Always nice to get out, especially since tomorrow will be spent in the car driving to Edmonton, Alberta to spend a few days with family.
> 
> View attachment 1201226
> 
> ...


Looks like a good ride. Drive safely tomorrow.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Today was new (used) bike day for me. I picked up a used hard tail yesterday afternoon, so I was excited for my dawn patrol ride this morning to try it out.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Today was new (used) bike day for me. I picked up a used hard tail yesterday afternoon, so I was excited for my dawn patrol ride this morning to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 1201234
> 
> ...


That looks like it was a great ride. Hope you enjoyed the new bike!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

SS spin on my 'backyard' go-to trails.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> Today was new (used) bike day for me. I picked up a used hard tail yesterday afternoon, so I was excited for my dawn patrol ride this morning to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 1201234
> 
> ...


And how did you like the Dragon? 27.5 or 29er?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

chazpat said:


> And how did you like the Dragon? 27.5 or 29er?


29

Still getting used to it, but it is nice to be back on steel after several years of other materials. Initial impressions are good. I need to fine tune it to my tastes. Right now I'm trying to decide whether to go with more fork and use it as a daily driver, or put a rigid fork and packs on it for an adventure bike.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats on the new ride! ^^

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jcd46 said:


> Congrats on the new ride! ^^


Thanks! Wasn't really in the market, but when a good deal shows up I like to jump on it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I was so jealous of all of you, I had to get out to my local trail. 9.9miles and 1400' of elevation fun on the rigid bike.

Great weather, left work early so I had the trail almost to myself.










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

The Santa Fe National Forest is about to close because of our severe drought. SFNF is closing (all of it) on Friday, June 1st. I found out yesterday along with everyone else in the know. Such a bummer. So today I went big; almost 7700 vert and just a touch over 35 miles.

We are all praying for rain (and no lightening). Our normal monsoon season gets rolling sometime in late June or early July. NOAA Climate Prediction Center says we are entering into a neutral El Nino Pattern with favorable conditions for a normal monsoon season. We can only hope!

Until the SFNF reopens, we will have to ride La Tierra (which I don't particularly care for), Galisteo Basin Preserve (which is fun on the SS), Glorieta Camps (which amazingly is located entirely on private land), and Pajarito Mountain in Los Alamos (which is also on private land). These last two places have lots of very technical riding including some full on World Cup Enduro lines.

So that is going to be our summer. Such a bummer. Pray for rain!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice new ride sgltrak. And jcd46 nice ride photos.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Another fun forest ride with a stop down at the lake.


----------



## wyattd (Jan 24, 2016)

First ride on my new Fuel EX 9.8. 14 miles and 1600'. Okay, so if felt a lot like the EX 8 I upgraded from, but I sure thought I was faster!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I tore a sidewall this morning and it wouldn't seal. Had to abort the ride. Tried to limp it back home, but had to stop and install a tube. If you have to do a repair, might as well choose a scenic spot to do it.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Bad luck! But you’re right. That is a beautiful spot to do a repair


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bummer about the tire sgltrak. Too bad you didn’t have something to throw on the barbie while fixing it.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, my Trek Fuel EX and I made it to Edmonton, Alberta safely last night. My parents live near a dog park and trails near the North Saskatchewan river, so I went for a quick ride down to the river today! Felt good after spending all day in the car yesterday!


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

No pictures today but did get in 9.5 miles of singletrack this afternoon after work. High 70s with lots sun. What a great day to be on my bike in the woods!

Added a little extra trail miles to my total. Was so focused on riding I back tracked part of the trail. Cruising along came to a sudden stop and realized "hey I just rode this section "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I was hoping to, but due to car troubles couldn't make it to the trails. The weather also doesn't look too promising this week.
I had a nice road/gravel ride on Tuesday, but haven't ridden since and I am really itching to ride some singletrack. I will get my mtb back up and running tomorrow, and maybe next weekend I will have better luck.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Southern Maine this am. No other riders seen or heard yet again. Tomorrow morning cannot come soon enough....


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Spin up a road to a fire tower followed by a steep rowdy fast descent.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We had a fun ride this evening.


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

I rode today. For the first time ever in the PNW. 
Got the awesome Yeti SB 5.5 demo from Progression Cycles in Issaquah. And rode the famous Duthie Hill. 
It was awesome. Weather was great. 
I met local guy, Josh, who showed me the trails. 
Spent over 5 hrs there. Had a blast!!

I need to come back next time I'm around!!!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Had a crappy ride and felt like the first day on the bike nothing seemed to go right. Still enjoyed every minute of it and will be back out there tomorrow.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

natas1321 said:


> Had a crappy ride and felt like the first day on the bike nothing seemed to go right. Still enjoyed every minute of it and will be back out there tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is sort of how felt today...things were not "on"...especially after a few weeks of "killing it"...interesting how it is all mental. But, like you said, the worst day of biking is better than the best days elsewhere!!!

Got a quick ride in with my friend Jer, who is just getting into it. We had to bbeat the morning rains. Trail was almost unridable, but one of the trail stewards was there, and we asked, and he said go for it. Will definitely be closed for at least a few days this week

Jer








a rare pic of me, since I usually ride alone, and avoid selfies at all cost.








where we came from. Most of the trail was sticky kind of mud, but there was a lot of it that was "rutty". I took us directly over features, or as far around puddles as possible.








where we were headed








Krampus wanting to go: "dude, stop taking pics...."


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Krampus wanting to go: "dude, stop taking pics...."
> View attachment 1201957


Can we get a close up of that headset cap? :rockon:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I feel better than I'm not alone on a meh ride! Missed my group ride at Marshalls, got a late start. Instead of beating the rain, I had to beat the heat. Things are drying up quickly in SoCal and brush fires are starting.







met this little dude!

I got sick last night, so my energy was low, and only rode once this week.

Beats staying at home! Just under 8 miles and it felt like 5hrs lol!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

slowpoker said:


> Can we get a close up of that headset cap? :rockon:


haven't done it yet....will probably do it this week.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> I feel better than I'm not alone on a meh ride! Missed my group ride at Marshalls, got a late start. Instead of beating the rain, I had to beat the heat. Things are drying up quickly in SoCal and brush fires are starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of little lizard is that? It's kinda cool. That's something we never see on our rides in Vancouver!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not sure to be honest, maybe some one can identify it?


bjeast said:


> What kind of little lizard is that? It's kinda cool. That's something we never see on our rides in Vancouver!


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Still in Edmonton for a few more days. Got out and did a little more exploring around the river valley. Therre were a lot of dogs out enjoying the beautiful day as well! I'm really glad I drove from Vancouver and brought a bike with me!


----------



## sulyfjc (May 15, 2018)

I biked bell pass at McDowell sonoran mountain preserve, getting hot here in Scottsdale, Arizona.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Rode a little more than 18 miles today. Cool, crisp, dry air day. Really like fall weather. 

Felt good and clocked in nearly 1400 feet of climbing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Ya...it was really nice in IL too. I went 10 mi.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Just a little ride through the neighborhood today  Weather was fantastic.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

man...all of you guys still getting cool weather make me jealous!!! 6 more months for me....


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice ride on South Boundary (Taos, NM). I stopped using Strava last year and have gone back to Cyclemeter. My friend's Strava recorded 29 miles and 4200 vert while Cyclemeter recorded 27.5 miles and 3300 vertical feet climbed. Interesting that there is so much of a difference. Both my phone and my friend are iPhone 8's.

No matter how you slice it, it rained for about 8 miles and it was cold, in the mid to upper 40's up high. The last 2/3 of the ride was glorious! Photo is me emerging from "Heaven on Earth" section of the trail (having left the rain about 4 miles back). Amazing place!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I did 8 or 9 miles on my Krampus today. Loved every second of it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

beastmaster said:


> Nice ride on South Boundary (Taos, NM). I stopped using Strava last year and have gone back to Cyclemeter. My friend's Strava recorded 29 miles and 4200 vert while Cyclemeter recorded 27.5 miles and 3300 vertical feet climbed. Interesting that there is so much of a difference. Both my phone and my friend are iPhone 8's.
> 
> No matter how you slice it, it rained for about 8 miles and it was cold, in the mid to upper 40's up high. The last 2/3 of the ride was glorious! Photo is me emerging from "Heaven on Earth" section of the trail (having left the rain about 4 miles back). Amazing place!


Looks amazing, I love riding in the high-country! I don't know why anyone would live without mountains!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bjeast said:


> What kind of little lizard is that? It's kinda cool. That's something we never see on our rides in Vancouver!





jcd46 said:


> Not sure to be honest, maybe some one can identify it?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Looks like Fence Lizard. Pretty common sight in SoCal.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Looks like Fence Lizard. Pretty common sight in SoCal.


Cool Thanks DJ, nice to get an ID on it. 

It was a hot morning, but a cool low 70s in the evening, what is one to do??

Took the SS out for a quick 10 hood miles and smiles.







Stop at Station 61 local Wanut heroes.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

51 miles on the road bike. I saw an announcement that they had opened a new bridge on a multiuse path so decided to check it out. It was a couple miles of extension since last time I had ridden it. And it ended at a large confederate cemetery that was established right at 100 years before I was born, but I could just ride out of it and then a short road section to connect to another path. That path fell maybe a 1/4-1/2 mile short so I just rode sidewalk until it picked up again then decided I'd go all the way to where it connected to the rails to trails path. Then decided I might as well ride a bit of that to hit 50 miles. Then decided I might as well go a bit further to the store on the path and grab something cold to drink. It was closed but I had a nice chat with another cyclist.

Then on the way back I realized I was going to have a lot of exposure to the 90 degree sun and no sun block. The heat kind of got to me. Ended up riding a couple of hours longer than I had planned. Worn out but had promised my wife I'd plant some plants and build something for her beans to climb on before I go out of town tomorrow. I'm tired.









Art on display along the path. That stuffs gonna fade fast in the Georgia sun!









The new bridge:


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Looks amazing, I love riding in the high-country! I don't know why anyone would live without mountains!


We are in a severe drought in northern New Mexico. The Santa Fe National Forest closed last Friday until significant rain brings things back to a less fire hazardous situation. So a group of us went up to Taos, the Carson National Forest, to ride. They will be closing fairly soon too. Then we will have to go up to Colorado to ride the high country. I am looking forward to more rain so we can ride back up high. I can't imagine living without mountains either. They are the lens by which I see the world.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics, everyone. And yes, as a resident of Vancouver, I love being near the mountains.... I'm enjoying my visit in Edmonton, but I miss the North Shore!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Good spring conditions and some wild turkeys of the NA variety.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We spent some time today scouting new trail corridors and old ranch roads in a Forest Service area not far from here to determine feasibility of adding trails. We also spent time as trail ambassadors for our local mountain bike patrol.






























​


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^ So many great pics posted, definitely my favorite thread!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

My buddy Rick checking Downievlle off his bucket list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Early morning ride on the local trails


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, one last ride in Edmonton before I head back to Vancouver. Had a great time with family, and some nice rides here in the city near an area called Terwillegar! As you'll see below, one drop didn't escape my notice.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

No pain no gain riding in the rain in Maine. Today.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HacksawReynolds said:


> No pain no gain riding in the rain in Maine. Today.
> View attachment 1202405


you are a Poet,
and you don't even know it
but your feet show it
they are Longfellows

love that terrain!!!

and also bj's pics have been inspiring me to get up North more in the future...God's country for sure


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Old Lilacs by an old homestead on what is now National Forest.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ghood said:


> Old Lilacs by an old homestead on what is now National Forest.


which Natl Forest?


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

sXeXBMXer said:


> which Natl Forest?


Lolo NF.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Today was one of those tough/life decision day, its tougher when you have to decide for someone that doesn't grasp what is going on.

Needless to say, I had to grab a therapy machine and ride.

11miles 2000' of elevation, and a clearer mind. Enjoy life guys, its too short!

Took my awesome gravel bike for a spin.







Liking the new SDG saddle!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics! Sorry to hear you had a rough day!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks man! 


bjeast said:


> Great pics! Sorry to hear you had a rough day!


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Got into some chunky stuff today, including some HAB through Oak Mtn. SP's Blood Rock section(riding UP some of it isn't really an option), 







...and the upper part of Jekyll and Hyde that I normally bypass via Centipede and tie into lower down where the roller coaster ride begins.








Now that I've got gears again, I'm actually having about as much fun blasting through the XC trails while daring myself not to touch the brakes as anything.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Today was one of those tough/life decision day, its tougher when you have to decide for someone that doesn't grasp what is going on.
> 
> Needless to say, I had to grab a therapy machine and ride.
> 
> 11miles 2000' of elevation, and a clearer mind. Enjoy life guys, its too short!


Hang in there, glad you have your therapy machines to help you out.


----------



## Frenchmam83 (Jun 4, 2018)

Hit up a short trail with my youngest.

Paul









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Hang in there, glad you have your therapy machines to help you out.


Thanks Chaz! They sure help!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

Did the usual 8 mile loop at my favorite local trail today. Nice and cool, very few bugs, awesome day to get out and ride.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Didi today, battling the flu... been absolutely gorgeous weather the last week, and I've been hiding under the doona feeling like crap. But got out today, only 6km or so, nice and easy, but took the HT and had a blast and feel much better for it...and even dodged the rain.
Good day.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I haven't ridden in about two weeks. First I stripped an upper link bolt on my Bronson, and had to wait a week to get a new one from SC, and now my shock is at Avalanche getting tuned. All I care is that I can have it back by Father's Day Weekend, I'm going on a father son camping/riding trip with some friends and their son's.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Not today, I dropped my gravel bike off at the shop to get some work done to it, but I did ride Sunday. It was a relatively short loop of some back roads around my house. I felt much better on loose gravel descents, focusing on smoothness rather than outright speed. That mixed with increased endurance have motivated me to return to the singletrack tomorrow, and I am very excited to begin to train for an enduro race in early July. 
I am not a roadie or a weight weenie racerboy, and this much road riding isn't normal for me, so riding some rough singletrack should get me back into the swing of things. Road riding is like my trainer, except I am outside on the dirt rather than inside on a stand.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Got in about 30 miles and 3700' of elevation after work today. I've been fighting front end instability while cornering hard on this bike, so today I tried a stiffer wheel and slightly narrower tire at a higher pressure. Still needs to be dialed in, but it doesn't feel like the tire will roll off the rim or the front end will break loose anymore. Today was also test ride day for the new brake pads and derailleur hanger I just installed.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Southern Maine evening. My own private Idaho. Never see anyone.















Sweet stoke everyone!🙌🏻


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> you are a Poet,
> and you don't even know it
> but your feet show it
> they are Longfellows
> ...


I try not to take it for granted🙂


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HacksawReynolds said:


> I try not to take it for granted🙂


I am glad. I always wonder, when I travel to places like that on vacation, if the people who live their all the time sort of lose sight of what is surrounding them. Like to mw, Lake Placid was like another world...magical...I wonder what the people who live the "daily grind" there forget about it...

I highly doubt people feel the same about where I live (C-bus OH). Don't get me wrong, I have loved living here and growing up here, but it is just another concrete slab among concrete slabs really...to me at least


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Fun is where you find it. Fun can be found anywhere. I’m sure you make due.😉👍


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HacksawReynolds said:


> Fun is where you find it. Fun can be found anywhere. I'm sure you make due.??


oh yeah...my only real complaint about home is that winters are not cold and snowy enough for me


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> oh yeah...my only real complaint about home is that winters are not cold and snowy enough for me


You ever venture over to Canaan valley west by gawd Virginia? Winter wonderland from Jan-March most years. Talk about gods country. Killer riding too.


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Didnt ride today; but rode to warrior creek yesterday. Jakes mountain and elk creek are fun roads. Ride is pretty easy, mostly downhill. The ride back home was the hard part.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Rode with my wife to coffee this morning, the long way. 25 mile lap around town on the paved paths.


----------



## TSleep (Aug 1, 2016)

Rode the Tin Mine trail at Green Mountain


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Going to ride today. Lost where the thread was, but if bikecalcs is correct, I hit 130 rpm wednesday afternoon for my highest speed and after that, 100 to 120 rpm at best, until I dropped down to a steady 15 mph.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

In the absence of the high country riding (SFNF is closed due to drought), we have to ride the city trails. Dale Ball isn't bad, but kind of boring in comparison to what we should be riding. 12 miles and 1300 vertical in an hour on the SS. But the cactus is blooming!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Cool early morning temperatures on a cloudless day.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Spotted a Mountain Lady Slipper, a pretty rare Orchid.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Rode 25 miles today at the DTE trail in Waterloo Mi, plus parts of the new Winn loop.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, no ride today, but I did ride last night with the North Shore Mountain biking group to which I belong. We rode Seymour here on the Shore. My right knee was giving me a lot of trouble. I felt bad holding the group up on the way up, even though no one complained. I'm going to give my orthopedic surgeon a call. Still it was fun, and at least I didn't hold people up on the way down....


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

tmbrown said:


> Rode 25 miles today at the DTE trail in Waterloo Mi, plus parts of the new Winn loop.
> 
> View attachment 1202886


DTE is on my list to ride. Hopefully sometime this summer I can make it down to ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Busy day today. Had to take the pup to the vet. Then pick up proof of insurance and my daughter to head to the Secretary of State for title, registration and plate for the Jeep I just bought her. 4 drivers and now 4 vehicles. Then off to the gym. Missed yesterday so to day was chest, biceps and triceps all together. Then off to City Forest for 9 miles of singletrack. I am paying for it now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Great weather today on a 46 mile ride on trails in Alaska! Great weather=t-shirts and shorts. No rain (although it did threaten at this point in the ride). Can't imagine doing something like this in heat!


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2018)

No ride yesterday or today. Probably need to fix that by tomorrow.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Yep. 20.25 miles with 1410 feet of climbing. Nice, cool, dry day. I flushed a juvenile Red Tail hawk on the trail. I could almost reach his tail feathers off the handle bars. 

Pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, solo ride which was perfect, decided to take the MMD to Orange County and ride some mixed terrain.

Beautiful day 13miles not much elevation, under 1k and the bike handled great! Needs a better pilot though.

Sorry few pictures...









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Peak bagging with a brief bushwack hike-a-bike through a carpet of wildflowers.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

The infamous waterfall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

So no mountain bike, today - just shy of an hour tooling around Vancouver on my Ridley. You know, as much as I appreciate having a road bike, I realized today that at least on my mtb I get to choose my danger. Thankfully the two cars that decided to turn left in front of me didn't hit me! By the time I got home, I was not in the best of moods.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Some cools saguaros on this morning's ride.








A rare crested saguaro








Worm on the trail


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Wow. That’s quite the “worm.”


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

29er4ever said:


> Some cools saguaros on this morning's ride.
> View attachment 1202975
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice riding today... our cacti are rather a bit smaller than your saguaros.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

bjeast said:


> Wow. That's quite the "worm."


A buzzworm.


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*El Nogal...dropping down into Taos*

Heard the Carson National Forest is closing on the 18th...getting in some mountain rides while we still can.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

A good day in the Sierra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's that infamous DV waterfall section I tried to post earlier









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a caturday evening ride. Nice way to end a busy day


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Saturday forecast called for 94°F in town, so we headed for the hills. This was a new ride for us. The trail is an old ranch road that accesses US Forest Service land from across a state wildlife unit that is only open seasonally. There is little to no traffic back there, so in many spots our only hint at the trail through overgrown meadows was the barely-visible old road grade. Awesome day exploring with a bunch of rereshing water crossings.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

>100 degrees in the desert yesterday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

^^^ Wow. Really nice scenery! 
I planned on a ride today, but am under the weather. I don’t know if it’s light food poisoning or what, but if I were to go out, I’d be weak and/or very ill. Too bad, as it’s a nice day. 

Next weekend for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ravewoofer said:


> ^^^ Wow. Really nice scenery!


Sure, if your a lizard.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

did our Sunday muddin' ride. Trying to beat the rain today. Also a post-birthday ride for me. Turned 49 yesterday, but am still 22 in my head.

It rained hard for about an hour yesterday, and it is wetter down in here than I thought it would be

Getting ready to head into The Swamp








Krampus happily covered in mud








you know it was a good ride when...








was also going to head up to the COMBO trails and help with some trail maintenance, and do the afternoon Bike School session, but I can't imagine that any part of those trails were open if it was as wet as it was here on the local-yokel trails. They drain about the same...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> Saturday forecast called for 94°F in town, so we headed for the hills. This was a new ride for us. The trail is an old ranch road that accesses US Forest Service land from across a state wildlife unit that is only open seasonally. There is little to no traffic back there, so in many spots our only hint at the trail through overgrown meadows was the barely-visible old road grade. Awesome day exploring with a bunch of rereshing water crossings.
> 
> View attachment 1203038


I though you had some kind of spoiler built into your helmet there but then realized it's your glasses. Don't think they're gonna do you much good there.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I did a good ride yesterday. I rode at Blankets Creek in GA. When I do there about 10 AM the parking lot was full. Plenty of riders out. Anyway, I just rode one trail, the Dwelling Loop, but I rode it three times. I did about 16 miles of riding.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Rode Uwharrie National Forest today. First ride since May 12 and I bonked HARD. I had to cut the ride short while the rest of the group finished. One positive, it was my first ride after 30mm carbon hoops, 2.5WT tires and an Avy tuned Monarch Plus. It’s a whole new bike!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

chazpat said:


> I though you had some kind of spoiler built into your helmet there but then realized it's your glasses. Don't think they're gonna do you much good there.


The glasses were a bit dark for the tree covered areas. Also, I couldn't see the phone screen well enough for a proper moving selfie, so the glasses were temporarily on my helmet.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

16.5 miles today, riding my Chris Farley!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Zomby Woof (MCM700) said:


> I did a good ride yesterday. I rode at Blankets Creek in GA. When I do there about 10 AM the parking lot was full. Plenty of riders out. Anyway, I just rode one trail, the Dwelling Loop, but I rode it three times. I did about 16 miles of riding.


I was there as well, I bet we passed each other! I was on an orange Superlight 29er.

I got there at 9:30 and rode Van Michael first. Then I rode Dwelling. Stopped at the upper bench and rode the new downhill/flow taking the drop branch. Rode back up taking the new spur up and rode down taking the right branch. A lady had started in front of me, I gave her a really good head start but I caught up to her and she didn't realize I was behind her for awhile. Took the new intermediate section back to the first bench (it's a lot of fun if you haven't ridden it, very flowy) and then the spur back up. Down and to the right again, new intermediate and then the original trail back up to the top and on out. Each time, I took a break at the upper bench so you may have passed me there at some point. For some reason, I was feeling tired most of the day and rested more than I usually do, maybe it was the humidity. Just shy of 13 miles total.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

chazpat said:


> I was there as well, I bet we passed each other! I was on an orange Superlight 29er.
> 
> I got there at 9:30 and rode Van Michael first. Then I rode Dwelling. Stopped at the upper bench and rode the new downhill/flow taking the drop branch. Rode back up taking the new spur up and rode down taking the right branch. A lady had started in front of me, I gave her a really good head start but I caught up to her and she didn't realize I was behind her for awhile. Took the new intermediate section back to the first bench (it's a lot of fun if you haven't ridden it, very flowy) and then the spur back up. Down and to the right again, new intermediate and then the original trail back up to the top and on out. Each time, I took a break at the upper bench so you may have passed me there at some point. For some reason, I was feeling tired most of the day and rested more than I usually do, maybe it was the humidity. Just shy of 13 miles total.


I'll be we did see each other. I was on a Cannondale Scalpel, wearing a bluish jersey with a "racing" fish graphic on it. I also did a run down the "rock n roll" flow trail and rode some of the new intermediate sections, especially on my 3rd loop. I was thinking about even doing a 4th loop but it was passed 2 PM and I was hungry.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Zomby Woof (MCM700) said:


> I'll be we did see each other. I was on a Cannondale Scalpel&#8230;


Black? That's the only Cannondale I recall noticing, passed by the upper bench while I was hanging out.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No dirt to ride anywhere right now (way too much rain the last few days). But Took my boys out to ride. My 4 yr olds first time doing anything besides around a small parking lot. 4th day riding a pedal bike and he did 5.6 miles no problem.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

RAKC Ind said:


> No dirt to ride anywhere right now (way too much rain the last few days). But Tokyo my boys out to ride. My 4 yr olds first time doing anything besides around a small parking lot. 4th day riding a pedal bike and he did 5.6 miles no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! 5.6 miles is a big ride on those little wheels. Very cool!


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

chazpat said:


> Black? That's the only Cannondale I recall noticing, passed by the upper bench while I was hanging out.


Dark gray with some red highlights. I stopped at those benches too whenever I got there. So I guess we missed each other.

Here's a picture of me and the bike:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Zomby Woof (MCM700) said:


> Dark gray with some red highlights. I stopped at those benches too whenever I got there. So I guess we missed each other.
> 
> Here's a picture of me and the bike:


Don't think that's the one I remember. But after I posted, I remembered seeing a Lefty earlier, it just didn't register as a Cannondale when I posted and I have no recall of the color. If you were facing the entrance to the downhills, it was on the left side, far left of the bench. I'll look for the grey with red stripes Cannondale next time.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Fun day in Glorieta! This where one of the stops for the Big Mountain Enduro (BME). We rode some of the goods--Snack Pack up to Chile Dog and down Chile Dog to some of the stuff on the west side of Camp (not sure the names over there). Last run was the big boy Jagged Axe! There are some major moves on it with some HUGE DROPS (6+ feet)! Luckily for those of us who are a little bit risk averse, there is a "B" line around the HUGE stuff. Haha, the "B" is also nuts, jut not as nuts! All in all, super fun day with 14.5 miles and just under 3000 vertical.

Since the SFNF is closed, we are lucky to have Glorieta! If you go out there, just remember to be super chill with the campers! It is for them after all. Hauling ass past them isn't too friendly. But they aren't up on Chile Dog, Jagged Axe, Janker, or Broken Arrow.

https://www.trailforks.com/region/g...t=35.616616&lon=-105.792250&z=13&m=trailforks

https://mountainbikenewmexico.com/2018/05/29/big-mountain-enduro-glorieta/


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I did twelve miles of techy singletrack with two friends today. Great ride. Two of us were on Krampus and one on a carbon Borealis.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^^ Hope you had a fun birthday sXeXBMXer ! 

Finally got out for a ride today, stopped raining and the trails were good, roots were pretty slick though, did a little drifting here and there!
































We were moving when I took this pic.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mckinley said:


> ^^^ Hope you had a fun birthday sXeXBMXer !
> 
> Finally got out for a ride today, stopped raining and the trails were good, roots were pretty slick though, did a little drifting here and there!
> 
> ...


thanks man!!! Your trails looked like mine did...slick roots and bridges. I did a lot of drifting as well.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

We had the rain coming through yesterday as well, so I short-cutted through the MTB trail, which was pretty wet already, and hit the parkway for a flat 20mi. out-n-back. I felt so good at the turn that I just kept going. Ended up with 50mi., and found out I can go pretty far running only on Poweraid (I def. did not have enough calories for the 50). Wrapped it up just in time for the rain to hit.

-F


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

rode yesterday. random encounter with a group of 4 riders. Gotta hate slow riders....if it wasnt for the trails being singletrack, would have passed her easily.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

chazpat said:


> Don't think that's the one I remember. But after I posted, I remembered seeing a Lefty earlier, it just didn't register as a Cannondale when I posted and I have no recall of the color. If you were facing the entrance to the downhills, it was on the left side, far left of the bench. I'll look for the grey with red stripes Cannondale next time.


Yeah, that was my bike.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

11.3 miles with the Monday night group ride. Tailored more towards beginners as it’s no drop. Had 11 people last night so it was slow going. Too slow for me but it’s all good. Any time spent in the woods on my bike is well spent. Was a beautiful night to be out and the trails were getting plenty of use


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Lush green June continues. The Bitterroot is blooming.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I know I'm goofy as crap, but aside from being in love, this is the only thing that's really made me feel just plain giddy about being alive.
























And it keeps getting more and more *fun*!

Have I mentioned how much I love my bike and my local trail lately


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Southern Maine today. Tires are the best trail building tools. Use em or lose em.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HacksawReynolds said:


> ....Tires are the best trail building tools. Use em or lose em.
> View attachment 1203457


GREAT quote!!!!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Finally, after all these years, rode at Squamish, BC. I can't believe I've never been there before, but I had a great time. Rode some easy-ish fast and mostly flowy trails - Half Nelson and Pseudo-Tsuga (parts, 1, 2 and 3). Next week - Whistler!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Finally, after all these years, rode at Squamish, BC. I can't believe I've never been there before, but I had a great time. Rode some easy-ish fast and mostly flowy trails - Half Nelson and Pseudo-Tsuga (parts, 1, 2 and 3). Next week - Whistler!
> 
> View attachment 1203458
> 
> ...


Ok I'm jelly! Squamish is awesome, those are fun trails! Hope you have a great time in Whistler. We are hoping to make a trip there this year.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Two hours and 3k feet of climbing, then a super dusty 45min short track race. Then a 30min ride home. 

Trying to sleep but I’m coughing up brown phlegm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Out And back on HITG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Ok I'm jelly! Squamish is awesome, those are fun trails! Hope you have a great time in Whistler. We are hoping to make a trip there this year.


Thanks Mckinley! Really looking forward to Whistler!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> Two hours and 3k feet of climbing, then a super dusty 45min short track race. Then a 30min ride home.
> 
> Trying to sleep but I'm coughing up brown phlegm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New Belgium Brewery short track?

My car was covered in dust from sitting in the middle of the venue at my booth.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Legs weren't as fresh as I initially thought after riding yesterday, so the climbing(and some HAB) was pretty humbling. First time riding Coldwater Mtn. since building my Riot had me reaching and maintaining higher speeds than I ever have, though, even on a smooth DH course.
Little scary, but a lot exhilarating!

You're not on a hardtail any more, Toto...


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> New Belgium Brewery short track?
> 
> My car was covered in dust from sitting in the middle of the venue at my booth.


Yeah. The straight section "up top" was frightening on the first lap. Couldn't see anything below my bars from all the dust. Buzzed or got buzzed four different times on the turns right after that.

I love the fact that NBB, CYF, you and the rest of the sponsors put on these races but man, it seems like the corners there get dustier and looser every year. Had a good day out on the bike (intervals up Maxwell + riding dams) before that, and a nice ride home. I was filthy before the race, and it got worse with each lap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Looks like a regular day here in south Texas in the summer, the dust and dirt can be brutal. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Nope








105 is my limit


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

29er4ever said:


> Nope
> View attachment 1203605
> 
> 
> 105 is my limit


Time to start night riding. It will get down to a chilly 82*.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I hadn't ridden for three weeks - was in Bali for a week and came home with some sort of sub-tropical head cold thing, and my mother is sick and in hospital. 

Did 20-odd km the other day and felt really fresh - I was quite surprised as I thought I'd die on the climbs.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Rode my fixed gear 26 miles after work today. When I was l loading my car, I felt like I was forgetting something.
bike: check 
water bottle: check
shoes: check
pump: check
tube, multitool, minipump, patch kit, levers: all in the saddle bag I just swapped off my road bike, check 
helmet, gloves, sunglasses: live in car, check

As I pedaled away from my car and got a couple of miles away, I realized what I had forgotten. But I decided I'd just do some laps along the street and through the park rather than the longer journey I had originally planned. I was testing out running a little lower pressure and didn't want to push my luck and have to hike back.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

From yesterday afternoon. The local granite slabs were delish. Southern Maine. Moab minus the crowds. Yet another amazing ride with no other riders encountered....


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

OwenM, Id love to try where you ride sometime.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok you just took me on a ride through 3 different threads..

I need one of those for my SS!


chazpat said:


> Rode my fixed gear 26 miles after work today. When I was l loading my car, I felt like I was forgetting something.
> bike: check
> water bottle: check
> shoes: check
> ...


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Hands down(what does that mean anyway)worst ride of my life. Had a pretty nice mountain biking ride on some fairly level trails, but I was a little surprised that I felt uncomfortable enough to stop riding when my heartrate got up to 115. The next day I tried what would have been close to a 20 mile MUT ride, but I didn't make it. Turned around after 6 miles. After about a mile I could not ride anymore. I would sit and lean on my handlebars, wait for my heartrate to drop to 94 which was as low as it would get(should be in the low 70's). I could not ride without my heartrate spiking up into the high 120's or 130's. I would ride 500 feet and have to stop and rest for an extended period of time. For the first time in my life I was not sure that I was going to make it back to my car, which was only 2 or 3 miles away. I am kind of stuck because I already talked to my doctor(or nurse, VA does not have doctors)she saw that my blood pressure tanked when I stood up and said "Huh".


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Hmm. Man I need to learn more about heart rates. Hope every thing is okay...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

misterbill said:


> Hands down(what does that mean anyway)worst ride of my life. Had a pretty nice mountain biking ride on some fairly level trails, but I was a little surprised that I felt uncomfortable enough to stop riding when my heartrate got up to 115. The next day I tried what would have been close to a 20 mile MUT ride, but I didn't make it. Turned around after 6 miles. After about a mile I could not ride anymore. I would sit and lean on my handlebars, wait for my heartrate to drop to 94 which was as low as it would get(should be in the low 70's). I could not ride without my heartrate spiking up into the high 120's or 130's. I would ride 500 feet and have to stop and rest for an extended period of time. For the first time in my life I was not sure that I was going to make it back to my car, which was only 2 or 3 miles away. I am kind of stuck because I already talked to my doctor(or nurse, VA does not have doctors)she saw that my blood pressure tanked when I stood up and said "Huh".


What were you out for not long ago? I think you need to go back to the VA.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

misterbill said:


> Hands down(what does that mean anyway)worst ride of my life. Had a pretty nice mountain biking ride on some fairly level trails, but I was a little surprised that I felt uncomfortable enough to stop riding when my heartrate got up to 115. The next day I tried what would have been close to a 20 mile MUT ride, but I didn't make it. Turned around after 6 miles. After about a mile I could not ride anymore. I would sit and lean on my handlebars, wait for my heartrate to drop to 94 which was as low as it would get(should be in the low 70's). I could not ride without my heartrate spiking up into the high 120's or 130's. I would ride 500 feet and have to stop and rest for an extended period of time. For the first time in my life I was not sure that I was going to make it back to my car, which was only 2 or 3 miles away. I am kind of stuck because I already talked to my doctor(or nurse, VA does not have doctors)she saw that my blood pressure tanked when I stood up and said "Huh".


My heart rate routinely spikes into the 140s on steep ascents. I'll stop and test if it gets in the 150s, and will start again when it drops into the 120s. My resting hr is a bit high in the low 70s, but B/P is in the 110s/70s. I realize everyone is different, and if you don't feel right you need to get seen. What VA do you go to that they don't have doctors? I've been in the VA system for 15 years and have never NOT seen a doctor.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

misterbill said:


> Hands down(what does that mean anyway)worst ride of my life. Had a pretty nice mountain biking ride on some fairly level trails, but I was a little surprised that I felt uncomfortable enough to stop riding when my heartrate got up to 115. The next day I tried what would have been close to a 20 mile MUT ride, but I didn't make it. Turned around after 6 miles. After about a mile I could not ride anymore. I would sit and lean on my handlebars, wait for my heartrate to drop to 94 which was as low as it would get(should be in the low 70's). I could not ride without my heartrate spiking up into the high 120's or 130's. I would ride 500 feet and have to stop and rest for an extended period of time. For the first time in my life I was not sure that I was going to make it back to my car, which was only 2 or 3 miles away. I am kind of stuck because I already talked to my doctor(or nurse, VA does not have doctors)she saw that my blood pressure tanked when I stood up and said "Huh".





chazpat said:


> What were you out for not long ago? I think you need to go back to the VA.





askibum02 said:


> My heart rate routinely spikes into the 140s on steep ascents. I'll stop and test if it gets in the 150s, and will start again when it drops into the 120s. My resting hr is a bit high in the low 70s, but B/P is in the 110s/70s. I realize everyone is different, and if you don't feel right you need to get seen. What VA do you go to that they don't have doctors? I've been in the VA system for 15 years and have never NOT seen a doctor.


yeah..be carefull man! I am a year post heart-attack, and definitely have to be careful of my rates...especially because I am in better shape physically now than I was before, but it can be deceiving. Did you already have heart issues?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Not today, but last Saturday I rode Pine Hill Park for the first time this year. I started off rough, but worked into it and finished the ride railing turns and riding almost as fast as I was at the end of last season. 
I need to work on a few things here and there, and I hope to ride both days this weekend. The new summer job is really making it hard to find time to ride.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Yes I did. Hit the gym after work. It was chest day. Only 20 minutes on the treadmill. Didn’t want to trash my legs. Headed to City Forest for 8 miles of singletrack. Another great day to be in the woods on a bike. Unless you stopped then the mosquitoes would suck you dry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

no riding for me this weekend...well, a pretty big ride: 

I am getting married!

Will resume next week with regular riding schedule


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> no riding for me this weekend...well, a pretty big ride:
> 
> I am getting married!
> 
> Will resume next week with regular riding schedule


Wow, congrats!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Ok you just took me on a ride through 3 different threads..
> 
> I need one of those for my SS!
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


They all circled around back to each other. I was trying to create a loop that would keep DJ busy going 'round and 'round for a couple of hours.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> no riding for me this weekend...well, a pretty big ride:
> 
> I am getting married!
> 
> Will resume next week with regular riding schedule


Congrats to you and your bride! Much happiness and a bright future ahead


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got out for some asphalt, busy week havent been on the bike since Satutday, had a few minutes so went for 10 quick miles...better than zero.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

What? No riding?? What kind of wedding is this? 

Congrats! Have fun in Ireland!


sXeXBMXer said:


> no riding for me this weekend...well, a pretty big ride:
> 
> I am getting married!
> 
> Will resume next week with regular riding schedule


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> no riding for me this weekend...well, a pretty big ride:
> 
> I am getting married!
> 
> Will resume next week with regular riding schedule


Congrats!



chazpat said:


> They all circled around back to each other. I was trying to create a loop that would keep DJ busy going 'round and 'round for a couple of hours.


:lol::lol: I thought I was feeling a little dizzy tonight.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Quick lap on local trails last evening. Couldn't stop for pics. Skeeters were bad and I didn't put on bug spray!


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yeah..be carefull man! I am a year post heart-attack, and definitely have to be careful of my rates...especially because I am in better shape physically now than I was before, but it can be deceiving. Did you already have heart issues?


I had a mild heart attack July 27th and had four stents put in. I went on a mountain biking ride mid September and got my heart rate up to 141 according to my records. It took my VA case worker over two months to get me into cardio rehab(a 2 minute phone call for her), where I found out I was not supposed to be getting my heart rate up that high. I talked to a relative that is a college nursing instructor, she told me that they want my heart rate and blood pressure low because of the stents. I have an appointment in July to see my cardiac APRN. I'm sure I will live until then. I walked up from the garden today, I collapsed and had to sit I was so completely out of breath.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

19.55 single track New England miles with 1128 feet of climbing. 

Really nice day for a ride. 

Out again tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Same, perfect weather,..low 70s, cloudy and windy.

Short but sweet, 7.5miles with just 1100' of elevation, enjoying my dropper..







Nothing exciting, just love this bike.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

misterbill said:


> I had a mild heart attack July 27th and had four stents put in. I went on a mountain biking ride mid September and got my heart rate up to 141 according to my records. It took my VA case worker over two months to get me into cardio rehab(a 2 minute phone call for her), where I found out I was not supposed to be getting my heart rate up that high. I talked to a relative that is a college nursing instructor, she told me that they want my heart rate and blood pressure low because of the stents. I have an appointment in July to see my cardiac APRN. I'm sure I will live until then. I walked up from the garden today, I collapsed and had to sit I was so completely out of breath.


Wow, I feel for ya. Be careful and don't over do it, not worth it. Typical non communication on their part. My X is a nurse at the VA so I've heard it all.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Today was a good, good ride. It was one of those rides when you get back and think "Man that was fun!" I didn't even do any new trails. It was on the North Shore (Vancouver). I did my usual trails by myself, then met some friends and repeated with them.

Really enjoyed the new 2019 Fox 36 Factory. It's definitely more supple or compliant on the small bumps and just makes the ride a bit more enjoyable. I'm certainly not as discerning as many riders, and there are more adjustments to be made, but I liked it! And it was just a darn nice day out!
















Seeing if the fork will bottom out with the PSI I was using. Felt pretty good!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I got a new toy. Since it's an endurance toy, and I've already tested it's integrity by riding the ever-loving snot out of it for the last week, I thought I would test my comfort on a longer ride.

Pretty dialed right out of the box, I may add a riser stem or handlebars but after 6.5 hours (moving time) I was still in pretty good shape.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Unfortunately I've had to take a step back with the pup lately as she got quilled for the 3rd time this year; her instincts take over and she runs after whatever critter she sees. We've brought her back to a 30ft lead instead of running off-leash and started working on her recall.

Long story short, we did a walk today instead of a ride. I fear it will be a lot more walks than bike rides for the foreseeable future. Just can't keep doing these expensive weekly visits to the emergency vet to have porcupine quills removed.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Do I see gears??? Nice ride!

Great stuff all!


*OneSpeed* said:


> I got a new toy. Since it's an endurance toy, and I've already tested it's integrity by riding the ever-loving snot out of it for the last week, I thought I would test my comfort on a longer ride.
> 
> Pretty dialed right out of the box, I may add a riser stem or handlebars but after 6.5 hours (moving time) I was still in pretty good shape.
> 
> ...


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

GoldFly said:


> Unfortunately I've had to take a step back with the pup lately as she got quilled for the 3rd time this year; her instincts take over and she runs after whatever critter she sees. We've brought her back to a 30ft lead instead of running off-leash and started working on her recall.
> 
> Long story short, we did a walk today instead of a ride. I fear it will be a lot more walks than bike rides for the foreseeable future. Just can't keep doing these expensive weekly visits to the emergency vet to have porcupine quills removed.


Yikes! And the quills have a barb on the end. They can't be backed out but rather pushed through, cut the barb off and then backed out or pushed through. That is got to be the most painful thing for the dog. Hope she learns her lesson after another time.

Good stuff y'all in the ride reports and photos.


----------



## tewks13 (Aug 18, 2015)

It's finally dried up enough in Northeastern Pennsylvania to hit some of my woods trails. Pic of an old stone wall running along one of the trails.

Second pic is of a small tree across the top of an uphill, off camber, leaves over loose rocks trail I made that took me five times to ride over without stopping. As always, camera somehow hides steepness and trickiness of this little spot...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a nice evening ride on the jungle-like trails along the river


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> no riding for me this weekend...well, a pretty big ride:
> 
> I am getting married!


And she's already cramping your style...
Guess that beats a double shift and the termite bond people cramping mine the past two days.

Congratulations!


----------



## wyattd (Jan 24, 2016)

Explored some new routes around my house today. Fun to find new trails even after years of riding around here. 16.5 miles and around 2k of climbing per Strava. Hot and humid with lots of deer flies that catch you on the climbs!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sending misterbill healing vibes and a big bouquet of peonies!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> no riding for me this weekend...well, a pretty big ride:
> 
> I am getting married!
> 
> Will resume next week with regular riding schedule


Congratulations!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Sending misterbill healing vibes and a big bouquet of peonies!
> 
> View attachment 1204019


That's awesome! Someone else needs to rep cyclelicious because mtbr won't let me.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

17.7 miles with 1100 feet of climbing. Got an early start, crisp cool morning. 

So nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> That's awesome! Someone else needs to rep cyclelicious because mtbr won't let me.


We are all probably out of rep for CycleL. 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Knocked out 16 miles this morning. Was just near the house so didn't grab my camelbak, and of course I flatted. Used Father's day as an excuse to get picked up by the wife! lol


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Had a nice morning group ride with maybe 8 others today (and a few other people more or less riding the same loop at nearly the same time) to beat the heat and thunderstorms. Was mostly successful on that front, but it was still steamy. Did a really fun loop with a couple fun modifications. Had a couple large stream crossings near the end that were purely hilarious.

First one had a nice little rock lip right at the entry side, so I hit it hard and came down right in the deepest part of the crossing (prob close to hub deep). I landed cleanly, but it stopped me dead and very nearly sent me OTB. I think I laughed for the next half mile down the trail, because NOBODY in the group saw it. Second crossing (same creek, farther down), I plowed right in. About half the group was waiting at an intersection on the other side. I had joked pre-ride that nobody should follow me too closely through the crossings, because my fatbike parts the water, and they'd be caught up in the wake. I was joking about it, because it actually happens, and everybody else was surprised by that. And...my mucky nuts face fender channels the water from the creek out the front of the tire really well, it catches the wind, and flies back into my face. So by about halfway through, I was pretty much riding blind. And I was soaked head to toe. Felt awesome with the steamy temps/humidity.

It's about time to start planning rides around swimming holes in cool mountain streams.


----------



## broncbuster (Jun 11, 2006)

Harold said:


> Had a nice morning group ride with maybe 8 others today (and a few other people more or less riding the same loop at nearly the same time) to beat the heat and thunderstorms. Was mostly successful on that front, but it was still steamy. Did a really fun loop with a couple fun modifications. Had a couple large stream crossings near the end that were purely hilarious.
> 
> First one had a nice little rock lip right at the entry side, so I hit it hard and came down right in the deepest part of the crossing (prob close to hub deep). I landed cleanly, but it stopped me dead and very nearly sent me OTB. I think I laughed for the next half mile down the trail, because NOBODY in the group saw it. Second crossing (same creek, farther down), I plowed right in. About half the group was waiting at an intersection on the other side. I had joked pre-ride that nobody should follow me too closely through the crossings, because my fatbike parts the water, and they'd be caught up in the wake. I was joking about it, because it actually happens, and everybody else was surprised by that. And...my mucky nuts face fender channels the water from the creek out the front of the tire really well, it catches the wind, and flies back into my face. So by about halfway through, I was pretty much riding blind. And I was soaked head to toe. Felt awesome with the steamy temps/humidity.
> 
> It's about time to start planning rides around swimming holes in cool mountain streams.


 Riveting...


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> Sending misterbill healing vibes and a big bouquet of peonies!
> 
> View attachment 1204019


How did you know that I love peonies! We have moved ours twice, but they still won't bloom(I know, never move peonies). Thank you very much. What a surprise!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> That's awesome! Someone else needs to rep cyclelicious because mtbr won't let me.





jcd46 said:


> We are all probably out of rep for CycleL.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Looks like I had spread it around enough that I was again cleared to rep her!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Harold said:


> Had a nice morning group ride with maybe 8 others today (and a few other people more or less riding the same loop at nearly the same time) to beat the heat and thunderstorms. Was mostly successful on that front, but it was still steamy. Did a really fun loop with a couple fun modifications. Had a couple large stream crossings near the end that were purely hilarious.
> 
> First one had a nice little rock lip right at the entry side, so I hit it hard and came down right in the deepest part of the crossing (prob close to hub deep). I landed cleanly, but it stopped me dead and very nearly sent me OTB. I think I laughed for the next half mile down the trail, because NOBODY in the group saw it. Second crossing (same creek, farther down), I plowed right in. About half the group was waiting at an intersection on the other side. I had joked pre-ride that nobody should follow me too closely through the crossings, because my fatbike parts the water, and they'd be caught up in the wake. I was joking about it, because it actually happens, and everybody else was surprised by that. And...my mucky nuts face fender channels the water from the creek out the front of the tire really well, it catches the wind, and flies back into my face. So by about halfway through, I was pretty much riding blind. And I was soaked head to toe. Felt awesome with the steamy temps/humidity.
> 
> It's about time to start planning rides around swimming holes in cool mountain streams.


Welcome south, brother. I stopped for a break mid-ride today and took off my fingerless gloves. When I was getting ready to start back, I was surprised to find they were completely saturated with sweat.

Last time I blindly rolled into a creek I did otb, but I somehow jumped off and landed on my feet in the middle of the creek and then caught my bike by the saddle as it was perpendicular to the creek surface. This was at Chicopee, which you may be familiar with (?)


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Put a new wider handlebar on my SS and took her out for a ride this afternoon. It was a blast! No big wheels (she's a 26er), disc brakes, dropper post, tubeless set-up, or gears. I was really charging into the climbs, standing up and pumping; I was surprised at how well that bike carries momentum over rolling terrain, just seemed like she wanted to keep rolling. I have the seat slightly low and she was fine hitting the new downhill sections, carving through the big berms and eating up the jumps (I ride more bmx style, absorbing jumps with my wheels mostly on the ground). My SS gearing was perfect for when I needed to pedal through. Ended up doing about 17 miles, my longest mtb ride of this year.

When taking a break at the top of the downhill, a family of five rode up. They were all on low end bikes, a Mongoose and a Diamondback were probably the best; dad was on a real POS bike. But from their conversation, I could tell that dad and the two boys had ridden there a good bit and it sounded like they knew what they were doing. I imagine that is what worked in their budget, so good for them. They were out as a family (on father's day), getting exercise and having fun. I think I bought my SS for $240 off of eBay ten years ago. I've made a few upgrades, she's probably had four or five different forks on her and last year got a new chainring, chain and freewheel. And I had her powder coated many years ago. Anyway, this all served as a reminder that it's really about the ride and not the equipment.

And, just as I got to the top of a climb, my daughter texted and then called me to wish me a happy father's day. We had a nice conversation and I got caught up on her summer internship and summer housing.

Oh yeah, and a tiny fawn jumped across the trail about 10 feet in front of me at one point.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^Reminds me of my old Lava Dome that I set up as my 1st SS. Absolutely love and miss the simplicity of the 1spd drive train! Sounds like a great ride!

Went outside at around 4pm expecting a sauna but it wasn't so bad for being in the mid 90's, so I went riding! Did 3 2mi laps before the heat started getting to me. I tried recording myself on this skinny 3 times and that used up the rest of my energy. I usually make it but trying to rush and film it took a few tries. I would have shared it if I knew I was supposed to hit the shutter button to start recording, lol! Maybe next time.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Hard rain ride on my fatty frame with a buddies Gucci 29+ wheelset.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Hot day today, so rode the rustic ATV trail along the river.
















The mutts cooling off


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Made it up to the Whistler bike park today! Had a great time! Crashed a couple of times (including one slow otb), but nothing too bad! It really was an amazing day to be up there!
















Part of the view on the way up...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Incredible views bjeast!


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

#thewaylifeshouldbe


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

HacksawReynolds said:


> #thewaylifeshouldbe
> View attachment 1204241


I love spots like that!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Father's Day managed to sneak in a little MTBing on my way to my daughter's Bball tournament. 40mi w/ 2200ft. Still giving the 29+ the old college try... and finding some uses for it. It'll likely end up as a bikepacking rig. Since it was mostly road and path I ran tire pressure to the high end - making ~2mi. of singletrack require plenty of focus. But it was a great morning to be out - and very few cars.
Roadie passed me on the final climb - he was hauling. I was actually quite impressed. I took a second to see if he had a motor.

-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ...I thought I would test my comfort on a longer ride.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I am heading in that direction training-wise. I am building a library of routes that contain the phrase "the long way". 

-F


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Here's a few more pics from my ride yesterday at the Whistler bike park. It sure was nice yesterday!








On the way up.








View from the chair.
















My trusty steed








Prep work for Crankwerx in August is well underway








Crankwerx is coming....


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A friend who almost died and nearly lost his leg in a motorcycle crash 10 1/2 months ago rode with me this morning. This was our first ride together since his accident. It was good to have him back on the bicycle.

The day started with a light drizzle and fog, but cleared off nicely. Humidity was in the 90%+ range, which is quite high for us. I ended up with 34 miles and 3300' before the stormy weather started rolling in.


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

Got a great ride in today with a little heat and humidity mixed in to remind us it's almost Summer..


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Jay930 said:


> Got a great ride in today with a little heat and humidity mixed in to remind us it's almost Summer..


Two days away! I took advantage of some upper 80s 40% humidity while I still can.

*Insert clever caption here*








Entrance into the trees.








Realizing my cap isn't perfectly aligned mid ride!


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Quick little ride after work today.

Sent from the Weather Manipulation Machine using all the science available at this time.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I was able to escape for a bit, 2 bikes at the shop, so had to take the SS out for quick 10miles.







Some of you will appreciate the sign.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

you all are making me itch for the weekend to come up!!! Cant' wait to get out.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sXeXBMXer said:


> you all are making me itch for the weekend to come up!!! Cant' wait to get out.


Aren't you on honeymoon duty? 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Aren't you on honeymoon duty?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


not till July 8th...3 weeks to get ready roughly...3 weeks to bike! I am also hoping to get a few rides in over there (Ireland) as well...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> Two days away! I took advantage of some upper 80s 40% humidity while I still can.
> 
> Close up of my sleestak skin, complete with green hairs.
> View attachment 1204331


What does that have to do with mountain biking?


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

bjeast said:


> Here's a few more pics from my ride yesterday at the Whistler bike park. It sure was nice yesterday!
> 
> ...
> On the way up.
> ...


Looks awesome!

I got in a short ride this morning, but I am up 1 gear on average, so I am feeling pretty good about that.

-F


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Took the week off on vacation to get things ready for my youngest son’s graduation party Saturday. Hoping to get away for a quick trail ride but until I can backroad riding will have to do. Did a quick 8 miles yesterday morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> Realizing my cap isn't perfectly aligned mid ride!
> View attachment 1204333


Might be the loose screw on the seat.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> What does that have to do with mountain biking?


You noticed that too, eh? Did Sleestak ride bikes?



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Might be the loose screw on the seat.


My nuts were tight in my chamois.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

bjeast said:


> Here's a few more pics from my ride yesterday at the Whistler bike park. It sure was nice yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 1204291


I'll BET it WAS!! I'm in Texas; not quite as nice.

PS: you suck


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Fleas said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> I got in a short ride this morning, but I am up 1 gear on average, so I am feeling pretty good about that.
> 
> -F


That's great! Man, it seems to be taking me a long time to get better on climbs! I'm trying, but it's slow progress!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

JACKL said:


> I'll BET it WAS!! I'm in Texas; not quite as nice.
> 
> PS: you suck


Heh.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> I was able to escape for a bit, 2 bikes at the shop, so had to take the SS out for quick 10miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the thought of a riding a single speed makes my knees hurt!  My hat's off to all of you who ride those!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bjeast said:


> Just the thought of a riding a single speed makes my knees hurt!  My hat's off to all of you who ride those!


Oh man, not in my case! I know what you are saying, these were just rail trails with very little climbing. Maybe one day I can rock on on a trail, but no way I have the legs.

I got it to experience SS and use it for last minute quick rides I can squeeze in. Its like having a BMX bike. For $450 including some minor upgrades, not too bad.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Oh man, not in my case! I know what you are saying, these were just rail trails with very little climbing. Maybe one day I can rock on on a trail, but no way I have the legs.
> 
> I got it to experience SS and use it for last minute quick rides I can squeeze in. Its like having a BMX bike. For $450 including some minor upgrades, not too bad.


Ah, well still! Good on you! And not a bad price!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Did some high altitude riding here in SoCal this morning. Weather was amazing if a bit warm even at close to 9000 feet. Have a great week.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Another rainy, though excellent, ride.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

All geared up...








The lens by which I see...








A nice view from "Orbit," the trail between Sun and Moon Mountains, Santa Fe, NM. While the Santa Fe National Forest is closed (due to acute drought), we are finding all the "old" trails again. There are so many off-beat things to ride...


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Definitely did ride today. Last trail ride locally before Saturdays race practice. Ended up going too fast, about 25-30 mph...had a bad line I couldnt get out of in time. Hit a boulder; ended up breaking the gear display on the right side and bent the pedal spindle. Tuesdays technical descent was definitely better.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride after work along the river. Happy Summer Solstice!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I went for an eye opening ride with my thirteen year old son this evening. We had to get to the bike shop a little ways away to get bearings for his rear hub and a bottom bracket for his new bike. We brought the bikes with us so we could go for a ride at the trail near the shop. It was getting late so we kept it short. We take off and the first half mile is pretty straight. It was all I could do to keep him in sight. In all fairness, he was on a 29+ bike and I was on a fatty with 5" tires but this was the first time I wasn't right on his wheel or he was letting me pass. 
I finally did get on his wheel when the trail got twisty and steep. 
I guess I better get working on my speed.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes I did. According to Garmin, at just under 22km it was the longest ride I have done since September 2015. Disgusting, I know, but it was nice to finally be pushing myself again. 15 minutes slower than last time and a max HR of 170, it's going to be a long road back, but it will be a good one.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got a decent ride in, about two hours with 90℉+ and 65% humidity and I loved it and will be back out tomorrow.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Yes. Sometimes ya gotta get thru stuff like this.....








To find stuff like this.....








Southern Maine bush country.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Short loop last night to help my buddy shake down his newly restored late 90's Klein Mantra. We even got it muddy! I'm not really into the whole VRC thing, but it's still a nice bike and he has a lot of fun riding it. Nostalgic, but still useful.
(sorry, no pix)

-F


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*I saw this photo and got a laugh...*

It's not my photo, I just wanted to post it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> It's not my photo, I just wanted to post it.
> 
> View attachment 1204711


No stock pics..

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ I got into a pretty good race with a guy while pulling my son on one of those (a single, not a double). I was on a road bike and my son was a bit bigger. A couple passed us when we had all stopped at a light on a multiuser path. We passed them back and the guy sped up, good naturely, racing us. It was all in fun and we all enjoyed it, except maybe his girlfriend/wife who got left behind. Hope he didn't get in trouble.

Another time I was pulling my son and kept hearing this buzzing noise. "What's that sound?" I asked. "My shoe on your rear tire", he replied.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> It's not my photo, I just wanted to post it.
> 
> View attachment 1204711


Funny. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Great ride today. No rain for a change but still a little muddy and humid (for these parts anyway).


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

My wife says that I am a mystery. Had an absolutely wonderful mountain bike ride. Did 300ft elevation, did a 3 mile ride max heart rate of 124. I knew the trail well enough to know what hills I would not make it to the top without stopping, so I got off and walked at the bottom of the hill just to take it easy. There is a very steep hill that I could see the runout at the bottom, I flew down it only to realize that the curve at the bottom was not such a good runout at 13mph(oops). I did call the VA, a nurse wants me to come in for an EKG a few days before my appointment.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

misterbill said:


> My wife says that I am a mystery. Had an absolutely wonderful mountain bike ride. Did 300ft elevation, did a 3 mile ride max heart rate of 124. I knew the trail well enough to know what hills I would not make it to the top without stopping, so I got off and walked at the bottom of the hill just to take it easy. There is a very steep hill that I could see the runout at the bottom, I flew down it only to realize that the curve at the bottom was not such a good runout at 13mph(oops). I did call the VA, a nurse wants me to come in for an EKG a few days before my appointment.


Man, I hope everything is okay. What made the nurse say you need an EKG?


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

Did I ride today? 
I wanted to. 
I tried to. 
I got out to the trail this MORNING and rode 50 yards down the trail and ran into 1' of water on the trail. 92 degrees F, 47% humidity, 1' of water, and mosquitos as big as choppers! THAT was it!

I'm driving out of town to ride tomorrow. 

Florida in the summer.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

bjeast said:


> Man, I hope everything is okay. What made the nurse say you need an EKG?


I posted on here a week ago about a really bad ride I had. Some people told me to call my doctor(I had a heart attack last year).


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

misterbill said:


> I posted on here a week ago about a really bad ride I had. Some people told me to call my doctor(I had a heart attack last year).


Oh right - I remember that post! Well, hope everything is okay!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Original plan was a solo ride, but a couple of buddies texted, so went with them to a different trail, but still took the rigid to test the new shoes.

10.5miles, not a lot of climbing, a bit hot, but a great time!








Beating them to the top felt good.







Ate it here, looks a lot easier in pix







Break at the lake







Started on that side







Nosy Ducks







Before eating it. 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics. Too bad about the fall. And I am NEVER the guy who is first to the top.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, me either except with these guys, they dont ride that often. Good for my ego lol.

This bike wasn't the right bike for that steep DH, but all good not that bad of a fall, no blood.....


bjeast said:


> Great pics. Too bad about the fall. And I am NEVER the guy who is first to the top.


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

KTH LB:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got to Mount Fromme on the Shore today, and at the trail I was going to ride, there was a nice mist in the air. The dirt was in great shape, and I had a good ride. Blew one or two things, went back, tried again, and got them! Weather was very nice! Rode the Fuel EX instead of the Slash, and enjoyed. Not as much travel, but maybe a touch more maneuverable in the tight switchbacks going down...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a caturday evening ride. Temperatures took a slight dip.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Got out yesterday. Recent rain has most of the trails jacked so I opted for gravel. Ended up with 50 miles and 7k of climbing in about 6 hrs. My biggest climbing day to date. Felt pretty good over all but did have some cramping issues on the last big climb.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

I did, and, I got to really use my dropper post!


Sent from the Weather Manipulation Machine using all the science available at this time.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yep, same trail as last Thursday but took 10 minutes off my time. Felt good.


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

no...didnt ride today...wont be riding for another day, but more than likely wont ride until monday or tuesday next week. had to get tooth extractions this past monday afternoon; and before that, went down hard at 30 mph on boat rock. had a bad line and clipped a boulder. gear display, crank arm and pedal swindle on the right side are being repaired currently.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Thirty beautiful (30) miles and almost five thousand (5000) vertical feet climbed crossing between Colorado and New Mexico along the Continental Divide Trail (CDT)! I could have stopped along the way to snap dozens of photos of this incredible national treasure, but instead I only took these three...

Continental Divide Trail marker








Crossing into Colorado








Crossing into New Mexico


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

The little guy got his first Summer vacation ride in with the guys today.. he had fun and did a great job on the trails we took today!


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Snodgrass/Lupine 
Probably one of the most beautiful and peaceful rides I've had in a long time 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Classic summer ride transitioning from mud to kitty litter after the rain stops.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Yep, not a bad day but then again any day that has a ride in it is pretty good.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Today was our town's annual Bike to Work day. 
It is almost a holiday where we live. I heard one breakfast station host say that they had given away 520 breakgast burritos in the first 2 hours. Another station served 1100 cyclists. My wife, daughter and I visited 18 of the 65 breakfast stations to socialize with friends who were riding to work or hosting stations. Our loop ended up being over 15 miles.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Some folks from our local club went to ride some newly built trail in order to pack it down this evening. The 20°F temperature difference as a result of the trail being higher than home was extra incentive. Parts of the trail are 11 months old and the final 2 miles have only been open about 2 weeks.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

One more trip to the Whistler bike park. Had a good day. Made a point of avoiding all double blacks today.  Weather was a little cool, but still nice!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

No, I did not ride today. I rode Monday, and for some reason thought I'd get another short one in Tuesday, along with a much longer one today.








Why I bother with *forecasts* instead of just asking my phone for the weather map, I have no idea. First part of the week, they say no rain for 5 consecutive days, and it turns out the entire Eastern United States is covered by a huge storm system. Right now, they're showing rain from now 'til next Monday, and thunderstorms every day, while according to their own radar, the closest storm system(except for what just passed through) is in freaking Mexico. I don't watch TV, but it's unbelievable how consistently bad the forecasting is from sites like weather.com and accuweather.
And yet I keep checking them, and wanting to believe them. I'm not sure who's more brain damaged, whatever so-called meteorologists generate this bullcrap, or me for continuing to waste my time looking at it:skep:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

OwenM said:


> No, I did not ride today. I rode Monday, and for some reason thought I'd get another short one in Tuesday, along with a much longer one today.
> 
> Why I bother with *forecasts* instead of just asking my phone for the weather map, I have no idea. First part of the week, they say no rain for 5 consecutive days, and it turns out the entire Eastern United States is covered by a huge storm system. Right now, they're showing rain from now 'til next Monday, and thunderstorms every day, while according to their own radar, the closest storm system(except for what just passed through) is in freaking Mexico. I don't watch TV, but it's unbelievable how consistently bad the forecasting is from sites like weather.com and accuweather.
> And yet I keep checking them, and wanting to believe them. I'm not sure who's more brain damaged, whatever so-called meteorologists generate this bullcrap, or me for continuing to waste my time looking at it:skep:


Yep, same here in Georgia. Pretty much been Florida beach weather, thunderstorm rolling in late afternoon most everyday it seems. Rained yesterday afternoon, rained last night; I just had to go rescue my wife walking this morning when a storm started. Debating if I should take a road bike to work with me today hoping I get lucky and can ride after work.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

OwenM said:


> No, I did not ride today. I rode Monday, and for some reason thought I'd get another short one in Tuesday, along with a much longer one today.
> View attachment 1205552
> 
> 
> ...


The only difference between us and the weathermen is they get paid to guess.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

78F and humid today on the commute. Yuck. Oddly I'm looking forward to the 102F ride home (because instead of putting on a suit, I'm putting on a beer.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep, even did a little trail maintenance, 16.5 miles.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm sweating like a whore in church already this morning... It's going to be 40c and humid










We're planning evening rides!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*A Revenant Moment*

Flaming down Oregon bar in Auburn, I look up and there's a Bear crossing the trail, he gets spooked and starts running towards us, we're going fast there's no stopping. 20ft away he takes a hard right and goes straight up the tree. Yikes.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

cyclelicious said:


> I'm sweating like a whore in church already this morning... It's going to be 40c and humid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that line! I use that all the time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

patski said:


> Flaming down Oregon bar in Auburn, I look up and there's a Bear on the trail, he gets spooked and starts running towards us, we're going fast there's no stopping. 20ft away he takes a hard right and goes straight up the tree. Yikes.
> 
> Yikes indeed!
> 
> And great photos, wow!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

patski said:


> Flaming down Oregon bar in Auburn, I look up and there's a Bear crossing the trail, he gets spooked and starts running towards us, we're going fast there's no stopping. 20ft away he takes a hard right and goes straight up the tree. Yikes.
> 
> View attachment 1205773
> 
> ...


Wow !!

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

20 miles with 1256 feet of climbing. Hot, hot, hot and humid! By the time I got home, it was 95 in the shade. 

Sweating buckets through all my clothing during the ride. 

Saw a big fat hen turkey with 2 poults deep in the woods and came face to face with a deer on another trail. 

Nice ride , but draining. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

patski said:


> Flaming down Oregon bar in Auburn, I look up and there's a Bear crossing the trail, he gets spooked and starts running towards us, we're going fast there's no stopping. 20ft away he takes a hard right and goes straight up the tree. Yikes.
> 
> View attachment 1205773
> 
> ...


Close call. Nice pictures.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an evening ride (slight drop in temperature!). Very hot and humid today (glad it was overcast!) 41C /105F


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Unless You count in town rides with my hyper havoc fs, I won't be riding until Tuesday or wednesday. Just finished a day of riding a 125cc 2 stroke yesterday.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Super hot and even more humid than yesterday. Absolutely drenched in sweat today. 

Despite the conditions, I felt good, but not great. 

Bumped a nice owl 🦉 off its roost, and I swear I saw the same hen turkey with her two poults again. Probably within a mile of yesterday. 

Oh yeah, 17.2 miles with 1050 feet of climbing. 

Would NOT do again with the same weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Interesting day today, fd up the date for a group ride which is next Sunday, so decided to go out on the gravel bike and ride my local horse trails, easy 14+miles. Take off, broken down train...can't get through so I said...let's ride to my closest trail which is about 7 or so miles.

I get to the trail, start my ride and up the road I see 4 guys taking a breather where I was to turn right, stopped to say hello...one of them goes..."join us".."we are cutting across the trail and doing some road work". 3 of them on OPEN frames mtbs..super cool guys! I ended up with 33miles and 2900' and meeting some cool guys.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Nothing better than meeting up with some like minded strangers and having a great ride!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

14.5 miles and 3250 vertical feet climbed. Three laps in Glorieta; Holy Mole, Chile Dog, and Jagged Axe. One expert flow trail and two gnarly downhill runs with HUGE drops. Good stuff!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

z1r said:


> Nothing better than meeting up with some like minded strangers and having a great ride!


No doubt! Very cool guys, they kept climbing but I had to head home. 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Great mid-winter ride yesterday afternoon... Was actually getting a sweat up (13°C temp).

A jump line had been jacked up i.e. jumps are now twice as tall as they use to be. Which made great times for myself & one other in the group that like catch a little air.

The other 3 stopped & watched for the impending yard sale. 

The other fella that was jumping, could work as a detective i.e. major case o_0

Great ride, lots of hooting & hollering. Couple of wee spills, nothing major. Couple of cold ones to seal the deal.

Take my meds again in a couple of days ;-)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Interesting day today, fd up the date for a group ride which is next Sunday, so decided to go out on the gravel bike and ride my local horse trails, easy 14+miles. Take off, broken down train...can't get through so I said...let's ride to my closest trail which is about 7 or so miles.
> 
> I get to the trail, start my ride and up the road I see 4 guys taking a breather where I was to turn right, stopped to say hello...one of them goes..."join us".."we are cutting across the trail and doing some road work". 3 of them on OPEN frames mtbs..super cool guys! I ended up with 33miles and 2900' and meeting some cool guys.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Good stuff, and that's what it's all about.:thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did our ride this evening. We kept it local. Happy Canada Day!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

cyclelicious said:


> We did our ride this evening. We kept it local. Happy Canada Day!
> 
> View attachment 1206223
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## wyattd (Jan 24, 2016)

Got out for an early morning ride of 14 miles and 1800'. It's hot even at 6am! The biting flies are now gone. That was nice.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> We did our ride this evening. We kept it local. Happy Canada Day!
> 
> View attachment 1206223
> 
> ...


Great pics and a belated happy Canada day.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out to Fromme for a quick ride yesterday. Trails were a bit wet, so I avoided some of the wood work, but had a nice ride. Felt pretty good on the bike. Really liking the new fork.
















End of the trail


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

targnik said:


> Great mid-winter ride yesterday afternoon... Was actually getting a sweat up (13°C temp).
> 
> A jump line had been jacked up i.e. jumps are now twice as tall as they use to be. Which made great times for myself & one other in the group that like catch a little air.
> 
> ...


Where in NZ do you ride?

We'll be going there in a couple of years.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm surprised you two didn't get pulled over by the mounted police with those glasses. Are those legal up there?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Went for nice long (by my standards) ride on the road and some gravel today. Rode from home to Iona beach near the Vancouver airport, then out a 4 km Jetty, and home! Killer headwind on the way out, but it made for a nice ride home.








Looking out from the end of the jetty








Another view from the end..








Looking back toward the shore from the end of the jetty








On the way back, a few planes were landing.








Bridge back to Vancouver


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^very cool, looks like a great ride!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got a few hours in but wish I could have done more maybe tomorrow. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## vartz04 (Aug 15, 2017)

Got up at 4:30 and road about 6 miles on the road. Gotta get in better shape so I can actually ride this thing on the trail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I've been a bit lazy the past couple of weeks, but got out for a lap before breakfast today.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Not able to today due to obligations with the girlfriend but I guess missing one day not due to weather is alright once in awhile. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2018)

natas1321 said:


> Not able to today due to obligations with the girlfriend but I guess missing one day not due to weather is alright once in awhile.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Actually it's not okay. You'll have to make it up during a day you would normally not ride due to weather. Sorry.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^ Lots of great pics!

Easy ride with family down the seawalk and a stop to view the recent Canada Day carvings.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mckinley said:


> ^^ Lots of great pics!
> 
> Easy ride with family down the seawalk and a stop to view the recent Canada Day carvings.
> 
> ...


man, those pics look so refreshing given the living hell weather we are having currently!!!!

Happy Canada Day, and also Happy 4th to all of the Americans!!

Haven't gotten to ride in 2 weeks due to the wedding, and taking some of my students to a summer percussion camp. BUT, hope to make up some of that in Ireland next week!! Will try to get pics if we get to ride!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

On the trail soon after 5:00 am to beat the heat








scwewy wabbit








We ended up at just under 20 miles


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Currently in a sling. No riding for a couple weeks.😢


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

askibum02 said:


> Currently in a sling. No riding for a couple weeks.


Hoping for a quick recovery!

Our heat wave has started, 100+ starting tomorrow..can't ride early mornings until I finish training the class I have, so no rides until the weekend....maybe I can sneak one in later.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

askibum02 said:


> Currently in a sling. No riding for a couple weeks.😢


Sorry to hear that! Hope you recover quickly and well!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No time for the North Shore today, but I did from home down to Spanish Banks beach through the endowment lands. I was going to take my Fuel EX, but the dropper post wasn't working properly (would support my weight), so I had to go back and get the Slash. A bit more overkill for the trails than the Fuel is ...


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Jump track with my son on his 14th birthday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

6280 said:


> Jump track with my son on his 14th birthday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sweet!!! Where is that?


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Castle Rock. A few pedals from my house. 
Dads and some kids built it up years ago and now a few teenagers have been adding some doubles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

6280 said:


> Jump track with my son on his 14th birthday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shots - looks like it was a fun birthday!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

No riding today for me unfortunately, but plenty of Korean SPAM.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

6280 said:


> Jump track with my son on his 14th birthday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I didn't ride today. I didn't ride yesterday, but I will ride tomorrow :thumbsup:

Hope all our American rider friends had a blast on the 4th!

Have a happy throwback Thursday


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

^^Old School^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> I didn't ride today. I didn't ride yesterday, but I will ride tomorrow :thumbsup:
> 
> Hope all our American rider friends had a blast on the 4th!
> 
> ...


wow...so many memories of those bikes

thanks for the good vibes for the 4th...despite what the media says, I still feel the love for our cross-border interaction! Much respect and love to our Canadian friends...and sorry about Trump and all that crap...hope that all goes away in 2 years...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We found a little bit of snow today.


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Didnt ride today...but rode yesterday. With the Hardtail at Beech. Rode part of Black Bear atleast 3 times....rode Hellbender....Blue Ridge Rocks....Bermese Python and Upper to Lower Green Mamba over seven runs. Hardest part was the deep, gnarled heavy section of roots on Blue Ridge Rocks. Need to figure out how to ride that section still with a hardtail. Couldnt ride it yesterday; slowed me down too much.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> I didn't ride today. I didn't ride yesterday, but I will ride tomorrow :thumbsup:
> 
> Hope all our American rider friends had a blast on the 4th!
> 
> ...


Nice!

Gotta love the classics!


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I didn't ride today, but I did ride the last 3 days in a row. Had a pretty good one on the 4th...


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

no riding for me the last few days due to the weather gods....just have to be patient and wait for good weather.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Went out this morning after a week of extremely hot and humid weather. Man that sucked.

Today was cool, and dry. I spanked out 17.9 miles with 1527 feet of climbing.

I felt like Superman today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Good morning from Cisarua!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Awesome bbarry! Cisarua is a long way!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We went for a ride along the river this evening. The bugs weren't too ravenous...yet. This evening's sunset was fiery


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Thursday (7/5) remote location:









Fly fishing with my 86 year-old dad and 16 year-old son, Toccoa River in GA

Friday (7/6) remote location:

























Tanasi Trails, Ducktown, TN


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Great ride with some good lads, 7 riders all up ^^

Bent my seat rails i.e. hit a jump and right foot came unclipped so body weight in landing was taken by rear of saddle.

Upon hitting the next big climb, I noticed my seat pointing up at a 30° angle o_0

Bent it by hand a little bit back towards normal.

Will take it off & use a fixed seat post to realign ;-)



'Born to ride!'


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Awesome bbarry! Cisarua is a long way!


Thanks!

Not too far... HA!

A few more from the ride...

Mudslide! ☹









Shuttling... 









I dunno but cool.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

17 miles with 1111 feet of climbing. Did a little change up on trails to show a riding buddy. I really haven’t ridden that section since 1999. 

Brought back memories of V brakes, 80 mm fork and a (very) hard tail. 

I’ll take the new rigs these days. 
Flew down a nice section that in the old days was a white knuckler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

We had such a nice ride this morning. After two weeks of heat and disgusting levels of humidity, today was a beautiful 74 degrees and low humidity. Truly enjoyed it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I had planned to ride with one of my groups today, and didn't pay attention to the location until I started googlemaps. Turns out we rode Big Bear, and the altitude kicked my butt, but I made it. 12miles 1500' of elevation, and the pain was worth it!

@Chaz, nice weekend good to see your dad fly fishing!

I was so beat, only took a few pix.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Uninspired pic but 22 miles with 4100 feet of elevation. Ouch.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Been on vacation the last week got to ride a new to me trail. Rode the trails at MMCC (Mid Mi Community College). Awesome trail!! Lots of climbing (it's Michigan short and steep)and nice downhill flow! Rode it twice this past week. 10 miles each ride. 16.1 total miles but just did the outer loop. Definitely will be exploring all the spur trails next trip up there!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Did quite a bit of climbing for only 16 miles. Had to get up high to eat the heat. 3224 feet in 16.71 miles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

After a club mountain bike ride Thursday night, got out to Fromme by myself today. Started off a little off, but got better as the ride progressed. Practiced some drops at the end of the ride. All in all a fun day...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Awesome weekend pics everyone!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Last night, on the Monday night bike shop ride, we had an interesting turn of events. It's a very fast group. I always volunteer to be the sweeper and help newbies in case of a mechanical or if they need a shortcut or something. 
About a third of the way in, the shop owner realized about eight guys were alot slower than the other twenty so he broke everyone into two groups. Group one took off first. I figured since he was taking the new guys, I'd ride with group one. My thirteen year old son stayed with group two. About fifteen minutes later, my son shows up at one of the regrouping spots and says "man, are those guys slow. I'm gonna ride with you guys". 
I couldn't have been more proud. He held his own for the rest of the ride. Did a good job.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2018)

NYrr496 said:


> Last night, on the Monday night bike shop ride, we had an interesting turn of events. It's a very fast group. I always volunteer to be the sweeper and help newbies in case of a mechanical or if they need a shortcut or something.
> About a third of the way in, the shop owner realized about eight guys were alot slower than the other twenty so he broke everyone into two groups. Group one took off first. I figured since he was taking the new guys, I'd ride with group one. My thirteen year old son stayed with group two. About fifteen minutes later, my son shows up at one of the regrouping spots and says "man, are those guys slow. I'm gonna ride with you guys".
> I couldn't have been more proud. He held his own for the rest of the ride. Did a good job.


 Bless the sweepers for they are patient beyond reason. I road sweep during a recent club sponsored event. I get that folks will occasionally take the 25 year old bike off the hook for a ride with the original tubes (pretty rotten). And I get that riders of all ages and abilities will show up for an 18-mile ride even thought their previous long ride was 2 miles. What I don't get is why a family who can barely pedal at all would take on the 18 mile event rather than the 5 mile ride. I can't understand how they stayed upright, I had to zig-zag to ride fast enough to avoid being in a constant track stand. Sorry, but if you're gonna take a 6 hour ride, do it during a century, not an 18-mile trail ride. Rant over. Next year I'll carry the spare tubes.


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Riding today within 2 hours at RKP. Hoping I can get a chase cam with someone as fast as I am or faster. Running PBJ and Boat Rock.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Fun ride on Fromme today with my friend and his 12 year old son. The kid is a good rider already! My bud maybe shouldn't stand so close when he takes pics though.


----------



## MartinGerhard (Jul 2, 2018)

I didn't riding today !because today is busy and with too much work to do ,but I miss my bike ,hah~


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Got a sunset ride in







on Andesite Ridge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got in 13 miles before work


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

railntrail said:


> Got a sunset ride in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam. I want to ride there like right now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

Just started back after 7 years off. Rode 4 miles in neighborhoods. My Judy XC finally collapsed and I'd like to replace it with an 80mm fork so, as my fitness slowly returns, I can get back on some singletrack.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Rats - no ride today, though I had been looking forward to a club ride. A few hours after my morning ride yesterday, I could barely walk. It seems tendonitis in my left knee really, really flared up. My buddy thinks that perhaps it's the result of my favouring my right knee by compensating with the left, and the left has said "enough already." It feels a bit better today, but I doubt I will ride until next week, if then. Well, it better be next week! Physio appointment tomorrow, and we'll see what she says! I hate not being able to ride!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Finally got a ride in after all the rain we had for the past week, short only 90 minutes but better than nothing. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Rats - no ride today, though I had been looking forward to a club ride. A few hours after my morning ride yesterday, I could barely walk. It seems tendonitis in my left knee really, really flared up. My buddy thinks that perhaps it's the result of my favouring my right knee by compensating with the left, and the left has said "enough already." It feels a bit better today, but I doubt I will ride until next week, if then. Well, it better be next week! Physio appointment tomorrow, and we'll see what she says! I hate not being able to ride!


Bummer! Hope it's nothing serious and your back at it soon! I feel your frustration, I've been off the bike (except for a short pavement ride) with a broken thumb and it sucks. Hoping to get an easy ride in tommorow at the bike park so I don't feel my seasons pass was a complete waste of money, lol.

Healing vibes all around!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

At least you guys have a good reason not to ride..work has been sucking the life out of me. Healing vibes as well guys^^

I did escape for a quick 11miles and 2k of elevation..I was a bit tired but it was nice to get out for a bit, mixed pavement and horse trails.







If you expand the pucture, you can see 4 crows chillin, didn't want to spooke them so its a far shot.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Bummer! Hope it's nothing serious and your back at it soon! I feel your frustration, I've been off the bike (except for a short pavement ride) with a broken thumb and it sucks. Hoping to get an easy ride in tommorow at the bike park so I don't feel my seasons pass was a complete waste of money, lol.
> 
> Healing vibes all around!


Thanks! Here's hoping I can at least ride something next week....
Edit: Forgot to mention your broken thumb. That's lousy! Hope it heals quickly and soon!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> At least you guys have a good reason not to ride..work has been sucking the life out of me. Healing vibes as well guys^^
> 
> I did escape for a quick 11miles and 2k of elevation..I was a bit tired but it was nice to get out for a bit, mixed pavement and horse trails.
> 
> ...


Looks like it was a nice evening for a ride! Crows are smart birds. You definitely don't want to get on their bad side!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, it has been since November that I've been looking for a chance to ride a particular trail and I finally got it.
Flow style, but narrow. Nothing crazy, but some very tight berms, and a few G-outs and irregular launches that nearly spoiled the day. But I prevailed! Some OK jumps, some great corners, a couple awesome saves in the dry sand, and cleared 95% of the trail without shifting. And I did "the drop" (it's pretty mild, but it is not aligned with the trail so it's weird).
Riding the unfamiliar trail finally got me to concentrate, too. I didn't realize how nonchalant I've been riding lately until I dialed in on tire placement yesterday. I was so much more efficient. Fewer corrections. Smoother. Fast with less effort. Felt great!
(except for that climbing without shifting stuff - my face was beet red when I finished - I may have scared a few people with my appearance :lol

-F


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Liquid sunshine ride today. About 2800 vertical over 14 miles. It starts with a 600 foot drop and than a climb of about 1600' in 6 miles. At the drop in for the ride back down it started to sprinkle. By the time I was almost back to the 600' climb out it was full-on raining. But, this rain was warm and delicious. Most of the time I hate riding in the rain, but today it was sublime.

Borrego to Winsor to Dead Dear to Hyde Park Rd to Winsor to Borrego was the route. Santa Fe, NM.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Well, managed to get out to the bike park after work today. After being off the bike for over 3 weeks, the first run felt pretty ugly! But things improved quickly and had a lot of fun, and my broken thumb didn't bother me, yay!
If it stays ok maybe I'll go back to the park on sunday (fingers crossed).









My trusty DH bike









My fancy smancy tape job on my thumb. Figure 8 wrap with some cushioning from an old impact glove I cut apart. Worked well with a glove on top.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice! Glad you made it out. Tomorrow I'm going on a club ride to Vedder. Saw a physio this morning she worked over the muscles and tendons on my left left leg. Amazing difference. She told me that I absolutely have to stretch that leg before and especially after! She figured that on Wednesday it just reached a point where - bam - knots and inflammation and what not! Thankfully it's nothing permanent.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nothing too exciting but still waiting for everything to dry up around here but was able to get a few hours on the bike. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice morning in Massachusetts. 19 miles with 1302 feet of climbing. I’ve been hitting some loops that I haven’t ridden since the 90’s and adding some new lines to those as well. 

Great ride. Will be out again tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I got my days mixed up, yet again..the group bday ride I thought was tomorrow, was today.

What I was going to ride today will be tomorrow, so today was just 8 miles, and it got hot quickly!







Birthday girl is in the middle.







The girl up top was going to ride that rock, but changed her mind. 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

The higher humidity means there is no cool part of the day, but it also means clouds, which makes for more interesting sunrises.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> The higher humidity means there is no cool part of the day, but it also means clouds, which makes for more interesting sunrises.
> View attachment 1208126


Great picture! Just beautiful!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Did I ride today? YES. Three times.

We had a club ride at Vedder mountain here in BC's Fraser Valley. Was a very hot day, and I was a little concerned about my left knee which has been bugging me a lot. BUT, we shuttled, which is rare, but was very much appreciated! The trails were fun, different (to me), and there was some fun wood work!









After getting back to Vancouver, I quickly threw my Ridley on the rack and drove to the place my daughter was waiting for me to lend her the car for the evening. I biked home, and on the way home, I stopped at Queen Elizabeth Park where I often ride that bike.









Finally, when I got home, I got on a couple of busses to go the bike shop to pick up my Fuel which had been getting some work done. That was the most boring ride, since I rode only city side roads. Still, it counts!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes, slowpoker was in town so I showed him some of the local trails.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Shoulder is still buggered, so I did this instead









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

17.2 miles today. Cloudy and very muggy. I saw for the first time in a few years a doe with her new fawn. Pretty cool as they crossed the trail right in front of me. 

Also, for the first time in maybe 5 years, I flatted. Tried using the cartridge, but no go. I could of pulled out a tube from my pack, but instead took out the phone and called the wife. Too sticky and sweaty to futz in the field. If she wasn’t home, I would have no other option but to install the tube. 

Cut the sidewall in a gully. No amount of Stan’s would have fixed that. 

Still, a good ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

All the trails are closed due to ton of rain Friday night. So 35 miles of paths and gravel access roads is high 80s with ridiculous humidity. Usually I would have chilled for a bit, taken in the view but the time it took to take a pic and refill my water bottle I felt like I just climbed out of that water.

Nothing like shedding a couple pounds of water weight lol.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did, but it was an adventure, so I did a thread about it in passion.

The pic below is from yesterday's ride.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

New brake Day. Put on some new brakes and broke them in. Did 21 miles and 2250 feet gain. It was toasty warm out !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Sure did ride today. Had a great time - until the last trail here on Mt. Fromme. Today I had two crashes off a drop on Bobsled. Once landed on front wheel. Next time too much back wheel. Third time nailed it like usual. Just a bunch of bruises and scrapes on my elbow, hip, ribs, left glute, etc. Good thing I had my pads on. I AM going to look into shorts with more padding, though. The guys who saw them said it was a good thing I had a full face on helmet on. That was probably when I did a bit of body surfing on the rocks. I'm going to feel it in my hip tomorrow (since I already do tonight). If anyone has some recommendations for under the shorts armor I'm all ears!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^^Ouch! Glad your ok. I have the 661 compression shorts (with chamois). They are definitly snug but very comfy, I wear them every ride (I'm a crappy rider so need all the protection I can get). The shorts have foam in various places and D30 over the hips. They worked well when I crashed last year, saved me from serious road rash. 

PS Nice picture further up of the boardwalk, looks like a fun, but scary, ride!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> ^^^Ouch! Glad your ok. I have the 661 compression shorts (with chamois). They are definitly snug but very comfy, I wear them every ride (I'm a crappy rider so need all the protection I can get). The shorts have foam in various places and D30 over the hips. They worked well when I crashed last year, saved me from serious road rash.
> 
> PS Nice picture further up of the boardwalk, looks like a fun, but scary, ride!


Thanks Mckinley. I'll look into those shorts, for sure! As for that boardwalk, it actually wasn't that bad. On top it was about 4 feet wide. Otherwise, I might not have tried it!


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep, almost 30 miles, 3300ft of climbing, NCT out and back from the Marilla trailhead south to Dilling Rd, some say the best old school single track in the LP of Michigan.


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

No trails today.. we got the little guy a new bike that fits better and we had to get some neighborhood runs in first.. he got comfortable quickly!!


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Will ride tommorrow. Didnt ride today. Gotta admit riding non shuttle/lift trails is losing its allure without a riding partner.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had a really fun group ride tonight with the North Shore Mountain Biking Club here in the BC Lower Mainland. This pic is from a trail known as "Expresso." It's a fun trail...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Hitg*

Escaping the Sac heat I rode HITG, nice temps and a bit breezy...

Saw this boat on my way home.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^Ahoy! Being able pursue any hobbies you love when you are not at sea.


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Rode PBJ....then Rocky Branch twice. Timed myself once. Due to two mistakes on the downhill section of Rocky Branch; 0.6 miles....I ended up doing a 4:50 minute run due to those two mistakes.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I finally got back to the singletrack today, and rode a 5 mile loop on a new to me trail network. 
I knew I would get a flat, and sure enough I managed to get a slow leak. I haven't had a chance to check the tire over yet, so fingers crossed that it was just a pinch flat and not a puncture. 
Now I know why my back end felt squirmy and I couldn't hop for half of the descent. It was a fun ride though and I want to practice some skills so I can get back up to 100% before the end of the year. A year and a half of occasional riding is really annoying me, I want to ride more!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I managed to squeeze in a 10km run and 15km trail ride after work today


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

30ish miles, I suppose. Played all over Oak Mountain SP in AL, not just on the trails.
Took longer than the mileage would suggest, as I spent a lot of time in one area clearing branches, debris and small trees from a recent storm, plus got caught up in conversation with another mountain biker for quite awhile before even starting.

Been doing a series of hip mobility drills(actually stretches), after a scary episode with my "good" hip, which had never happened before-until the day after finalizing plans for a week-long backpacking trip, of course
Seems they're quite effective, and for the first time since I started mountain biking, I can actually pedal continuously for miles on end without having to ignore whatever degree of discomfort. I wasn't faster, everything was just easier. Maybe I can get back to doing 35-40 mile rides again, instead of ~20 like I've been limiting myself to most of this year.

Still a big kid...


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

@ Owen -

What trails did you hit up? 

Ever wonder why they don’t put berms on Thunder??? Drives me nuts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Rode a couple times this week (so far). 
Monday night was 10.5 miles with the Monday night group ride. Got a after work ride in last night. 8 miles of smiles. Met the Trail Coordinator for our local system. Great guy and fellow Salsa  rider!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> @ Owen -
> 
> What trails did you hit up?
> 
> ...


Everything except the Red Road, the trails off of it, and that newer North Lakes Connector trail. Oh, and the top portions of the BUMP trail and Jekyll and Hyde, since I cut over on Centipede.

I honestly don't find Thunder that much fun, but go up there occasionally and ride/walk Boulder Ridge, and even more rarely West Ridge, then come down via Thunder and Lightning, just because they're there. Even Lightning is kinda blah to me, 'cause I can't take jumps or drops and have to roll the whole thing. 
I go to Coldwater when I want to ride something screaming fast...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

First ride this week, escaped for a quick 8miles, but reached 10k of climbing for July. Took the GG out on my local horse trails. Did take some pix, and had an easy mellow ride.

TGIFF









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol today put me within striking distance of 180,000 vertical feet climbed and 2000 miles ridden for 2018 YTD. Should be able to hit both milestones over the weekend.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Dawn patrol today put me within striking distance of 180,000 vertical feet climbed and 2000 miles ridden for 2018 YTD.


Awesome! I so wish I could ride that much! I will surpass last year, but mi mileage total will be close to your current miles..

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

103 degrees w/35% humidity not unusual for the summer here, got to make the best of it. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

A little over 24 miles today with 2200' of climbing. Great laps today. Beautiful weather. I managed to pick up a few strays on one of the shuttle rides, too...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Did some "adventure" biking after work today. Rediscovered a connection to a park with a bunch of multiuser trails running through it, around soccer fields, baseball fields, tennis courts, a water park, dog park, frisbee golf course and some plain old "woods". Also visited my favorite secret gravel road, short but sweet with some cool architecture. And the pea granite trails through the woods along the river as well as the boardwalk section over a swampy outpost of the river. They're in the process of building more boardwalk as well. There were a number of art installations along my route. I took a few pix of some of them. Would be cool to map out them all and make a ride of it.









































On my drive home, I was passing a road that leads to a newly acquired park I've never been to, which is an old farm. I thought briefly about driving down to check it out but then thought "nope, that's another bike adventure for another day".


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^"secret gravel road" that sounds like fun. Nice pictures Chaz, sounds like a good one

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Great ride and weather today! Spanked out a solid, fast 20 miler with 1364 feet of climbing. 

Got out early and now have the rest of the day for more fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My rides are usually completed by 8:00am, so today's 7:30am start made the heat noticeable. There were also more folks on the trails than I usually encounter. Any day on the bike is still a good day.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Biking is the best therapy. Been sick all week, and then pre-dawn thunderstorms convinced me to cancel my trail plans. So instead I just did some miles in the neighborhood, and before I knew it, I had 20 miles in. I forgot I was sick until I came home and tried doing some yard work.

Hittin' the gnar on the greenbelt


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Actually had a legit ride today! 60-some miles, 4 different trails, with 40-some of my closest pals. ...and maybe 3 miles of road. Not much climbing, tho. After all, It IS Ohio.

All I got to show:








-F


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Glad we did a ride yesterday because it's raining today!


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Low 70s in IL during July.....you bet.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Another day at the local bike park. Thumb is holding up ok, yay. Will probably concentrate on the park for now, so the mountain bike is taking a break while the DH bike gets the nod. Fun day hitting the runs, finished up with a couple yummy IPA 








View from the top, bit cloudy


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

A coworker of mine decided to get into mountain biking because he'd had it with road bikes. (I got him commuting to work every day and after he went on a guided tour in Bali, he decided road biking was not for him.) The conversation went something like this: "There's gotta be something better than this..." My response? "There is, get a mountain bike."

Three weeks later he settled on a YT Capra and we took it to scratch some paint on Sunday. This was his first mountain bike trip as an adult and he had a blast. I kind of felt like I was riding for the first time going through all the emotions of riding my local trails. I finally decided to stop on some of the trails and take pictures of things I normally just pass by.

Rest Stop on a trail:







Which I finally take advantage of!








Trail Scenery:






















Shuttlin'








If you look close, you can see my coworker spotting this steep descent:








Alas, no paint scratches this ride!








This is actually a mud slide. The trail builder was faced with a difficult decision but rested on cutting right through the middle of it!








First time rider, coming through!








I see this flower in the same spot every year. I pass it by and always tell myself I need to stop and take a picture of that. Finally... (4 years later)


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

I rode yesterday, but it was not really worth it unfortunately. It's so hot now that I'm trying to ride in the higher elevation mountains or closer to the beach. Last weekend I rode around my old area that I used to live at around two miles from the ocean, and it was OK, nothing special, some gravel, sand, polished-rounded river rocks, etc. on the trails. Easy stuff but hey it's riding and it was 75F and not 85F like it is inland. Some riders said hello, some didn't, the usual percentages for that stuff.

So then yesterday I decided to go about 4 miles North, to another area I'm familiar with, and also used to live near. This experience was very different. Mostly paved bike/jogging paths----yuck. But the big difference: I went from a mixed middle-class/upper class area to basically a 100% upper class area. Hardly any mountain bikers, almost all road bikers and joggers. I must have passed 100 bikers and cannot remember anyone saying hello. Stuck up to high heaven. It's amazing that in my county of 4 million people, you just go a few miles over to a different area to ride and it's completely night and day. The area 4 miles South had dads riding with kids, mountain bikers alone, in groups, etc. The area to the North had a lot of different people but they all had one thing in common: they acted like you didn't exist. Except for this one guy on an older singlespeed that passed me and then gave me a dirty look. Wow. I guess I'm glad I live in an area where people actually say hello. Yesterday also didn't help my view of roadbikers being more arrogant, it did nothing but reinforce that opinion. Needless to say I will not bike there again.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^I have to ride my bike in a bit to pick up my car from the shop..it should be fun at 100°

We are going to hit 110+ this week, and with my current schedule, don't see much riding, unless I ride at night.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Good ride today even if it is 102F beats sitting at home watching TV. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

My 8 year old and I rode today.. we stayed close to the water on some easy trails since it was in the 80's with 90% humidity today!! A little breeze and shade from the trees made that a perfect ride today.. it's always great riding with my little guy and he's getting pretty good on his bike too!!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Jay930 said:


> My 8 year old and I rode today.. we stayed close to the water on some easy trails since it was in the 80's with 90% humidity today!! A little breeze and shade from the trees made that a perfect ride today.. it's always great riding with my little guy and he's getting pretty good on his bike too!!


Very nice! Nothing beats time outdoors with our kids.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Played hookie from work today. Rode 32 miles with over 3200' climbing.

Can't wait for recovery lunch!










My guide trying to teach me how to tail whip (because I got no air-skill) but I really think he just wanted to put on his Instagram page to make fun of the 6'0" white guy... haha










At drop in at 0600 this morning (sunrise!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Late nite ride, mixed paved and rail trail. 11miles of therapy, that was overdue!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

What a beautiful afternoon to be out in the woods riding my bike! One of them days that clears your mind and renews your spirit! God I love this sport!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

It was beautiful out there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ During the week that's all I can do, especially with this stupid time change, but is just as fun, just different.


Hey. I came back today to find that I was hacked and banned from mtbr. Htr4evr is no more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup... First ride on bike for two weeks o_0

Been on holiday with family, did some running to maintain fitness :-/

Glad to be back on bike =)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

JDTorr said:


> Hey. I came back today to find that I was hacked and banned from mtbr. Htr4evr is no more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh man, yeah I hadn't see you post in a while. Maybe an Admin can get your original user name back?

Either way welcome back!


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Thank you. We will keep riding on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm in Edmonton for a couple weeks, so I'm riding around the river valley somewhat. It's not the BC North Shore, but it's fun.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

JDTorr said:


> It was beautiful out there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice pics...


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Buckeye Trail in Napa California.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice today, but had to cut things short due to some extreme saddle soreness-tried my saddle at full roadie height(?). Great 16-17 mile romp, but couldn't sit on the bike after my midride break, which was fortunately at my car!







Figures:madman:


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

20.15 miles with over 1400 feet of climbing. Very, very humid today, so I packed in a Gatorade along with the usual kit.

That made a huge difference! It helped balance me back with all the sweat I lost on the ride. Talking all clothes soaking wet.

Saw one deer, and three big, fat Tom  in a field grazing.

No other bikers and barely a dog walker as really, too hot and humid to be comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevo99 (Jul 28, 2018)

Mckinley said:


> Another day at the local bike park. Thumb is holding up ok, yay. Will probably concentrate on the park for now, so the mountain bike is taking a break while the DH bike gets the nod. Fun day hitting the runs, finished up with a couple yummy IPA
> 
> View attachment 1209280
> 
> View from the top, bit cloudy


That looks beautiful! What mountain is that?


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

*East Burke VT*

Went there last Thursday, perfect riding day except I wish they had better posting on the trails since I had to backtrack quite a few times, glad I had the AllTrails APP installed. Great workout, took at least 2 days to recoup.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Rode Burnt Mountain, Cedar Rock and Big Rock in Dupont today. About 6 miles and 800 feet or so. I’m here to have a little fun and drink a little beer. No garmin this weekend.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Here. From my first road bike ride ever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

stevo99 said:


> That looks beautiful! What mountain is that?


Mount Washington on Vancouver Island. Some beautiful mountains and glaciers here . The view is much better in person! (crappy Iphone pics).
















View from the chair of the mountains and Comox Glacier.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Evening caturday ride. These trails were weedy (much nicer to ride in the fall) but it was so green and lush. 'skeeters have died down but deerflies were still quite hostile. Chris got bit through his riding glove! And I got "burred" ... at least these are easy to pick off my socks  Nice ride to cap off the day


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Evening caturday ride. These trails were weedy (much nicer to ride in the fall) but it was so green and lush. 'skeeters have died down but deerflies were still quite hostile. Chris got bit through his riding glove! And I got "burred" ... at least these are easy to pick off my socks  Nice ride to cap off the day
> 
> View attachment 1210067
> 
> ...


 Great pics. Things are definitely looking green. I'm surprised those deer flies could bite through riding glove!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

17 miles with over 1100 feet of climbing.

Still humid, but better than yesterday. Have the trails a good spanking this morning



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Around the Napa Valley









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

18 miles and 3300 feet. Excellent surfing descent on loose dry summer kitty litter.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

ghood said:


> 18 miles and 3300 feet. Excellent surfing descent on loose dry summer kitty litter.


Where?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got up too late to hit the trails, so did a beach ride instead..48miles..and maybe 100°+ when I got back to my car.

Nice to see the Santa Ana trail cleaned out! No more homeless resorts. I hope they were taken care of though. 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes.


Sent from the Weather Manipulation Machine using all the science available at this time.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

JDTorr said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beacon trail, Missoula Montana.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Hit the local rails to trails path with my son on our road bikes. I finally trusted him enough as a rider to have him draft me. Apparently, he still has doubts as to if drafting really makes it easier, but at the same time, he never offered to pull.

Several times I would take a quick look behind me only to discover he had fallen off (the draft, not the bike!) I'd slow down until he caught up and ask him why he didn't just tell me to slow down. "I was too out of breath" he replied. He's been doing year long swim with lots of leg drills but I guess that uses some different muscles. We had a great ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Hit the local rails to trails path with my son on our road bikes. I finally trusted him enough as a rider to have him draft me. Apparently, he still has doubts as to if drafting really makes it easier, but at the same time, he never offered to pull.


That's cool and funny because.. I've only done a couple of casual group road rides, and always wondered about this "draft" thing.

I'm Always solo on the road.

Today I was taking a break and this group of about 8 went by..so I got on their wheel lol.. and that was awesome. I did thank the two ladies I was tailing for about 8 miles. They smiled and said.."no problem". I have to say, I was cruising for that time.

So I guess it does work!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm usually solo on the road but occasionally will hook up with another rider or two, never have drafted in a large group. I remember years ago I was riding on the same rails to trails and passed a gal on a red Guru. After awhile, I turned around and headed back and passed her again; she had also turned around. It was getting a bit late and we had gotten kind of far out. I was surprised later after a couple of miles to turn around and see she had latched onto me.

I used to have a co-worker who did Iron Man competitions. He said he'd go out and do a century ride and there would always be a long stream of roadies drafting behind him for 99.95 miles and then of course, several would come blowing by him at the end to cross the finish line before him. He found it rather annoying.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Left the house about 4:30 am this morning. Storms in the area and anticipated a colorful sunrise but too heavy of a cloud cover. Still peacefull and got 25 mi. in on the fatbike (impossible not to have fun on this).
Mole


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

I got out this morning and enjoyed the beautiful Iowa weather. Was 70 degrees here this morning. Perfect weather.









Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm trending toward larger loops for my rides since I like to feel like I went someplace instead of round and round. Knocked off 2 trail systems in one ride, but LOTS of road to do it. Pretty much hit my limit, so it was a good day.

-F


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep! About 7 miles at Tourne Park, Boonton, NJ, USA

Sent from the Weather Manipulation Machine using all the science available at this time.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Did a 15 mile road ride on Saturday and 10.5 on Sunday. Tonight was 11.3 miles of singletrack with the Monday night MTB group ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Not much of a ride today. My right knee has been bothering me lately, after my ride on Saturday. This morning I woke to find I couldn't straighten my right leg. Now, that knee is in very rough shape, with no cartilage left and considerable osteoarthritis. That said, when this happens, it usually "goes away" when whatever loose body gets out of the way in the joint. Today it didn't, so I went to a physio in the faint hope that manipulating the joint would clear things up. It didn't, so I decided to lower the seat on my Fuel Ex and pedal around the neighbourhood a bit. The knee is still locked, but the ride seemed to help a bit. Hopefully things get a bit better soon. Still going to go back to my orthopaedic surgeon in the fall. But man, things better improve a bit before then...


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

bjeast said:


> Not much of a ride today. My right knee has been bothering me lately, after my ride on Saturday. This morning I woke to find I couldn't straighten my right leg. Now, that knee is in very rough shape, with no cartilage left and considerable osteoarthritis. That said, when this happens, it usually "goes away" when whatever loose body gets out of the way in the joint. Today it didn't, so I went to a physio in the faint hope that manipulating the joint would clear things up. It didn't, so I decided to lower the seat on my Fuel Ex and pedal around the neighbourhood a bit. The knee is still locked, but the ride seemed to help a bit. Hopefully things get a bit better soon. Still going to go back to my orthopaedic surgeon in the fall. But man, things better improve a bit before then...
> 
> View attachment 1210293


Cortisone shot on the way. I have the same issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

No ride, just a hike around Moore Creek Park















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sunday, my son wanted to work on a section he was struggling with. Here he is trying. He'll get it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Quick one this morning, is not only hot but humid! Short loop at my local trail..5.5miles.

Great ride, 1 bike the whole time.










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice!
jcd46, I like how the color scheme came out on that ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> jcd46, I like how the color scheme came out on that ride.


Thanks DJ!

I probably need a longer stem but it works great on that trail.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyattd (Jan 24, 2016)

+/- 14 miles at Oak Mountain State park yesterday afternoon. The route I took had a little bit of everything. Rolling single track, long climb, rock gardens, and fast down hill sections.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

16 miles with 2600 elevation. I climbed it today faster than I ever had and I do this ride a lot. Feels good to be progressing at 44 y.o.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another short ride today. The knee is still pretty sore, and I still don't have full extension, but I went out anyway. Just went very, very slow on the gradual climb up from the river...


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Another short ride today. The knee is still pretty sore, and I still don't have full extension, but I went out anyway. Just went very, very slow on the gradual climb up from the river...
> 
> View attachment 1210425


Pretty spot!

Hope the knee heals up quick!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Pretty spot!
> 
> Hope the knee heals up quick!


Thanks. I'm hoping I can have surgery in the fall to clean it up. That'll be number 9 on that knee if it happens. I should have some kind of points card...


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Check the postings from Wherewolf, he was riding after having knee replacements. Sadly he die in a car accident.

R. I. P.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

bjeast said:


> Thanks. I'm hoping I can have surgery in the fall to clean it up. That'll be number 9 on that knee if it happens. I should have some kind of points card...


Check the postings from Wherewolf, he was riding after having knee replacements. Sadly he die in a car accident.

R. I. P.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

51.67 mi. last night. Glad to get out for a longer ride as we've had a lot of monsoon storms and wind in the evenings lately. Also glad I didn't take my camera as the pictures would have been depressing. In the first 10 mi. of my ride I saw at least 25 newly fallen trees as a result of a storm the night before.
:sad::sad:
Mole


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

JDTorr said:


> Check the postings from Wherewolf, he was riding after having knee replacements. Sadly he die in a car accident.
> 
> R. I. P.
> 
> ...


Wow. Very sorry to hear that about his passing! But thanks for pointing out that he could ride after knee replacements, because I'm definitely headed that way!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2018)

Always sucks to hear about a cyclist killed by a car. Picked up a quick 24 miles of hilly gravel this morning. Pretty nice for the first day of August.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Forster said:


> Always sucks to hear about a cyclist killed by a car. Picked up a quick 24 miles of hilly gravel this morning. Pretty nice for the first day of August.


Nice ride. I'm here packing for my moving and watching the forums. About werewolf, his car plunged down a cliff during a winter storm some years ago, he was reported missing. Several days later the police found his body.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

So&#8230;. I went for a light bike ride with my daughter. We rode down to the river again and I took it easy on the way up the hill. We got back to the house, and I was barbecuing steaks when suddenly I realized that my knee was "okay." I mean, back to it's normal arthritic self, but okay when compared to a few days ago. Suddenly I can walk with only my usual mild limp, instead of the limp I had two days ago when I could barely walk! Weird, but good. I'm still going to take it easy, and hope for no relapse between now and Sunday when I have a ride scheduled with a friend who's also from BC, but will be visiting Edmonton. Very happy!


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Quick five miler










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I rode with my son and his friend. It was 88°, so not very many people were up there.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Escaped for an 11mile ride around the hood's trails. It was a quite night, only 2 other bikes and a few hikers. 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^post 6666?...great! Lol

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Quick spin around Napa Vally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

After not riding the mountain bike since mid June, managed to get out to ride the trails on Hornby Island. Beautiful day and not too hot. Four hours later we were done and my legs were pretty tired. Super fun day, great trails and a nice change from the bike park.








Two short ferry rides from Vancouver Isl to Hornby Isl
























View from the escarpment, it was straight down! Didn't get too close to the edge


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

+35 miles, 3,700 climbing... good fast decents. Perfect day! Weather was mid 70's around 11. I had to wear a jacket my first three runs.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Things are about to get started









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Celebrated 53 at Skypark..what a day. I like it better than Big Bear.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Getting pics on the way through the park to the trail head.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Happy Birthday! Great way to celebrate!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bjeast said:


> Happy Birthday! Great way to celebrate!


Thanks bjeast! It was a fun day, lots of drops like the ones you ride.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh ya

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Yes! Quick 9 miles this morning. Should have went earlier as it was 89 degrees and 55% humidity when I finished. Still an awesome day to be in the woods on my bike!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Celebrated 53 at Skypark..what a day. I like it better than Big Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday! Glad you had a great day!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

RAKC Ind said:


> Getting pics on the way through the park to the trail head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Celebrated 53 at Skypark..what a day. I like it better than Big Bear.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Happy birthday! Glad you enjoyed your birthday ride. How far off the trail was the beer stop?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Happy birthday! Glad you enjoyed your birthday ride. How far off the trail was the beer stop?


Thanks Chaz.

Right at the park, had a pulled pork sandwich to go with that.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks man! It was a fun one.


j102 said:


> Happy Birthday! Glad you had a great day!


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

No ride. I took my kids to the ballpark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Rode yesterday, ~107 miles on the Soggy Bottom 100 Challenge from Hope, AK:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Really rainy week here through Thursday evening. I took my CX with me to work Friday, hoping a mtb trail I've never ridden would dry out and open. I've never been there as it's only a little more than 3 miles of trails but I saw someone mention it's fun to do laps on a gravel bike. But alas, trails were still closed so I opted to ride along the river and then up to that park I mentioned last week, that I also have not visited.

There wasn't much to see at the park. It's an old farm but apparently the old building are off limits at this time. But I rode around exploring the neighborhoods around there and ended up on some of those roads that are a lot steeper than they allow on through roads. Though my heart and lungs were going to bust through my chest at one point.

Saturday trails were open but I was busy and then we had a big downpour in the evening. Sunday, I checked and found some of the trails around were open, I guess it was just a localized storm. My wife was working in the afternoon as was my son so I had more time than I usually do. Decided to drive about 45 minutes to a trail system I get out to only a couple of times a year. It's where there were a couple of old mills and there are several nice waterfalls to visit. Fun old school style trails, not a lot of climbing but some techy spots.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Yesterday a group of us did some more pre-riding the SM100 course. We did the 1st 2 and the final climb on the course. 50 miles, about 6K climbing. Doubling that in a few weeks is going to be hard...


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Wow, lots of great pics!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes! I did 3 rides over the last 3 days. This was a long weekend and we visited family in Timmins.


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Hooked up with the new local chapter of our state mountain bike association tonight for a group ride. Not knowing what kind of ride it would be, I went out a rode 4.5 miles before they got there. Big mistake! It was a faster paced ride and no stopping. Felt great though! New best ride total at 15 miles! I know not a lot to some of you but I was stoked!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Way to go, HuskyDoo!

And I have to spread some rep around before I can give you any...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy belated birthday jcd46! Looks like you celebrated decently


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I've ridden this descent 64 times in the last 5 years and it never gets old. Proximity to fun riding is the reason for my obsession. It changes with the seasons. Right now it's dry and loose with lots of bugs going in my helmet and mouth. In 3 months it will be cold tacky and fast with snow dusting the top.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good ride


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

So freaking tired from the 100 mile race over the weekend. I just rode from berry bush to berry bush and ate berries this afternoon.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Happy belated birthday jcd46! Looks like you celebrated decently


Thanks CycleL! It was fun!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Nice Jayem. I'm afraid to eat anything red here - it may bite back!


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> Way to go, HuskyDoo!
> 
> And I have to spread some rep around before I can give you any...


Thanks Wacha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

102℉ w/40% humidity but still a good day riding. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Friday


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Alpine tundra right in my backyard.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Yesterday was ~32 miles and 6000ft of climbing. Minimum elevation 6900ft.

Today is a hike and leisurely spin around the lake.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

hell yeah I did..... rode to work to try out my new set of race face chesters I put on yesterday


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Made it up to the trail from last week that got rained out. A trail I've never been on as it's only a little over 3 miles so wasn't worth the drive but I saw someone post that it is fun on a CX so I thought I'd give it a try.

I was kind of questioning myself if it was a good idea to make the first ride on a mtb trail on a CX when I pulled into the parking lot. There weren't many cars there but a couple of guys with their sons getting ready to ride. It ended up, the trail is a blast on a CX. It's more like what I think rich thinks all the trails around here are like, but probably with more roots than he is imagining. Just enough to make it fun but also some smoother sections where I could really crank. And some sandy turns that were fun to drift. Not much elevation change, mostly just some small rolling hills. I ended up doing 5 laps and, especially after the first one, spent more time in the drops than not.

Here was one of the rootier sections.









And a smooth section with a bunch of dips and twists. (I always have to watch toe overlap on trails on this bike)









Couldn't resist joining some kids on the pump track! It was pretty worn but still fun, might have been good that it was worn on the CX but she pumped great.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Lots of thunderstorms lately doing a ctrl-alt-del on the trails, but it made for a cool 75° start at 5:00 this morning.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

It's been a while since I posted, though I have gotten a few rides in. Was in Edmonton, Alberta for a while, and racked up a few rides. Last Saturday, my daughter and I rode to restaurant call "The High Level Diner" that gives a discount for cyclists.

















After enjoying a brunch, we went to Hawrelak park, where we took in something called "Heritage Days" which features food from all over the world! So we had more food and took in a performance by these Polish dancers.









We then headed home and mercifully the rain had stopped.









On Sunday a friend from the Lower Mainland was in town who knew some local trails. We had a good time riding around on some local trails with short punchy climbs, a few fun features, a lot of mud, and some mosquitoes!









Next day I squeezed in a ride just before sunset...









On one of our last rides, my daughter asked if she could ride the Fuel and I ride her commuter bike. So for a lot of the ride, I rode this:









and she rode this (I'm always hoping she'll start enjoying mountain biking):









She even tried riding some stairs...









And that was it for the Edmonton trip. After a little over two weeks, we packed up and headed back to Vancouver, stopping to enjoy some water and wildlife...

















Two days after returning home, I was back at it on the North Shore today...









And that's probably going to be my longest post ever!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Awesome bjeast 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ sweet vaycay pics bjeast... nice mix!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Singlesprocket and I did an evening ride. Storm clouds slowly rolling in ... and we kept rolling.

















































We got home in time.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^ Great posts bjeast and Cyclelicious!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Singlesprocket and I did an evening ride. Storm clouds slowly rolling in ... and we kept rolling.
> 
> View attachment 1211875
> 
> ...


Glad you didn't get caught in the storm - that looks like a fun trail!


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Not riding today, but rode all day yesterday. Youngs Ridge, Rattlesnake, Kitsuma, Star Gap and Jaretts Creek. The Star Gap climb is brutal and very much a Gnarly and Nearly impossible climb.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

4500 climb to a fire tower on Mineral Peak followed by a steep techy singletrack descent.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Spring Lake Park. New to me trail system. Like a roller coaster.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Warm day on the trail, but we had a great ride. Loving my new Ventana!


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

I was out knocking around for about 4 hours today.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Two weekends in a row I did not ride! 🤬
Last weekend in NYC and this weekend was a washout. 
I plan on a Thursday ride for fun as I’m gone again next weekend. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

I rode 30 miles of gravel and a little pavement to the bike shop and back in 95F heat. Told a couple of riders on the trail I was riding a Grand-Fondue. Like a Grand-Fondo but shorter and sticky.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

2old said:


> Spring Lake Park. New to me trail system. Like a roller coaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Macomb?


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

bingemtbr said:


> Is that Macomb?


Yes, Do you ride it? It would be nice to get the tour. Not marked as well as it sounds on mtb project.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

2old said:


> Yes, Do you ride it? It would be nice to get the tour. Not marked as well as it sounds on mtb project.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not yet. I used to living in Tazewell County. Indy was less than a 20 min ride from my front door. Always had Springlake on my list of "trails-to-ride"; just never happened.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another road ride today. First I went to the Bloedel Conservatory here in Vancouver, stopped for pics of the Van Dusen Gardens, and then stopped for some groceries on the way home!  Felt good to spin the wheels...
















Saw this little bird in the Bloedel Conservatory. Poor little thing was trying to sleep and I kept taking it's picture. It's a diamond dove.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

bjeast said:


> Another road ride today. First I went to the Bloedel Conservatory here in Vancouver, stopped for pics of the Van Dusen Gardens, and then stopped for some groceries on the way home!  Felt good to spin the wheels...
> 
> View attachment 1212124
> 
> ...


Oh good grief. Would you please behave yourself?!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Oh good grief. Would you please behave yourself?!


Oh man! That is too funny!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Road ride here as well. Of course I had to hit some dirt. Easy 12miles. Finally cooler and not as humid. 









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Rode on the Shore today - this time Seymour! Lot of fun...


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I've been trapped in my home the past 3 days because of all this wildfire smoke. In my area (WA), the smoke has reached very unhealthy levels that the local govt is telling people to stay indoors. Yet, my wife insists on opening all of the windows to keep the house cool... :|


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

At the gym again, this time at my local trail. Left work early, weather was about 84 with a light breeze. Awesome day to ride...first snake of the year, she was right at the apex of the turn, and I wasn't sure but didn't have much time to think LOL. She was sweet and didn't launch at me.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> At the gym again, this time at my local trail. Left work early, weather was about 84 with a light breeze. Awesome day to ride...first snake of the year, she was right at the apex of the turn, and I wasn't sure but didn't have much time to think LOL. She was sweet and didn't launch at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! That trail (last picture) looks like it's going to go down fast.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

j102 said:


> Nice! That trail (last picture) looks like it's going to go down fast.


Thanks! Its short but fast, although I was on the rigid bike, so I have to hold back. (Not that I'm that much faster on the FS).

https://www.relive.cc/view/1775221119

There is a good view from above.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Yesterday was my last day in the Bay Area. Went for a ride up in Sonoma, at Sonoma Coast State Park.

The "single track" described by TrailForks never materialized, at least as mapped. A couple of unnamed trails that I did some laps on, though. Was nice to break out of the coastal fog and get some sun. Wet air is not to my liking.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

Where are you off to Mr Duke?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Jing said:


> Where are you off to Mr Duke?


Back home in CO now.

Rode in China Peak/Huntington Lake, Oakland, and Sonoma. Pretty diverse areas. Up 168 from Huntington Lake, there are some pretty nice trails. My GPS was dead and I don't record on Strava with my phone unless I have 50% or more battery, so I can't show any recorded routes, unfortunately.

Didn't find the non-gravel, actual-dirt trails in Sonoma until I was running out of daylight, food and water. Went climbing segment poaching to entertain myself. I suppose I should have posted in the NorCal forum ahead of time to get some info. No, I didn't record the unnamed dirt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks! Its short but fast, although I was on the rigid bike, so I have to hold back. (Not that I'm that much faster on the FS).
> 
> https://www.relive.cc/view/1775221119
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Finally able to post in this thread again. Vacation and then catching up on work after vacation stretched my time off the bike to 25 days. My friends properly reintroduced me to riding this evening with a 12 mile loop that had a 2000' climb.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Did a nice little 10 mile MUT ride yesterday. Could not decide where I wanted to go while I was riding, but then I remembered that I saw a map on strava that showed me that I should be able to get to Walmart on a trail through the woods. I used to do deliveries to the Big Y where the trail came out, Walmart and the Big Y are on a route that anyone with any common sense would not ride on(not that that would stop anyone[who cares if I am blocking traffic for five miles LOL]). I got directions to the trail from two people, but I still made a mistake and rode on the wrong cul-de-sac, I ended up outside of someone's window who was sitting in their chair watching TV. Oops. I hightailed it back to the bike path so I wasn't too worried about having a confrontation with the police. Nice stone dust trail around the subdivision also.

Went home and found 'Finch Rd' on Strava, and plotted a new route. I had been saving Strava routes to a GPX, then dragging them to the import area. I could not get it to work, so I went on an online chat with Garmin, he told me a much easier way to get routes from Strava onto Garmin Connect. Great day all around. If I keep feeling this much better I may actually try to ride on some hills!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Took the day off and went for a morning ride. Very hot and humid again. It’s been like this all summer, too. 

Anyway, longest ride of the season at 21.4 miles with 1557 feet of climbing. Despite the profuse sweating, between a Clif bar, some Gatorade, and plenty of water, I felt great! Really strong, too. 

Won’t be able to get out this weekend, so that’s it until next weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Pre-riding about 1/5 of an upcoming race. 23 miles with about 2800 vert feet. Originally I was planning to ride my CX hardtail but I'm thinking I'd rather have a shock on the back. Washboards for about 8 miles on the downhill section and my hands were numb.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

On my way to the 680 Trail.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

6280 said:


> Washboards for about 8 miles on the downhill section and my hands were numb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completely agree washboards on a hardtail = no fun. But maybe I'm a wimp.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another ride on Seymour last night. Rode the exact same trails as I did Tuesday - just the way it worked out.








I knew I hit a tree with my elbow - couldn't remember where I did it until I saw this pic. Would really like to try the drop to the left, but I don't trust myself to ride the skinny corner before the drop.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Yup. New bike day!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

drich said:


> Yup. New bike day!
> View attachment 1212599
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the new bike!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Did I ride today? Yes I did. It was one of those days where I rode my usual trails on Fromme, but somehow it was just a really, really fun ride. I almost didn't go because my knee has been bothering me. But I did and I'm so glad. I rode some things well that I've been working on. The trails were in great shape (thanks to all the hard of the hard work to the trail builders).

At the end of my ride, a guy was taking pics with a long lens and decent camera, and he was good enough to send me this pic of me doing the usual drop on Bobsled















There was some nice new work at the end of Crinkum Crankum















Riding it...








The bike


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride this evening along the Humber River Valley. The ground was still tacky following a recent heavy rainfall


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

My daughter is home for a couple of weeks before she starts back at college and she wanted to go road bike riding as did my son. So this morning I installed the second bike rack on the roof, swapped on a more cushy saddle to my road bike along with a shorter stem and some basic pedals for her, got it up on the roof, and my wife walked up and said "Mia's sick". She still wanted to go but she had a mild fever and I didn't think it would be a good idea. But my son and I still went.



chazpat said:


> Hit the local rails to trails path with my son on our road bikes. I finally trusted him enough as a rider to have him draft me. Apparently, he still has doubts as to if drafting really makes it easier, but at the same time, he never offered to pull.


Well, I did notice he was drafting me a lot of the time so maybe he was convinced after all. And he overlapped wheels and then cut into me. I stayed up but he went down, or at least his bike did, he somehow landed on his feet. Busted the little cover on his Ultegra shifter, though. Fortunately, we were in a parking lot by the river and not going fast, not sure why he was riding so close at that point.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Rode the bike park yesterday and had a nice ride today at the local trails with the mutts. Not too hot and not as smoky today!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics everyone. I really enjoy seeing where you all ride!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Big ride today in Vermont. A buddy and I have been scouting this ride that connects 3 trail networks with just a mile or so of pavement. We were in the saddle for about 4 hours and logged 32 miles with 4400 vertical feet. Everything type of trail mixed in and the whole ride ended with a nice, mile long flow trail. Damn I love living here. Hell of a day.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

No pics today, same local trail But got up early and did 9miles with 1500' of elevation. Great morning ride. 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

A week vacation MTB'ing.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Singlesprocket and I went for a ride this evening after our respective dirtbike ride and run (this morning). Some trails were overgrown but passable. Chris hit a few jumps and I smashed the climbs. Great way to wind down another weekend


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

Good day!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Singlesprocket and I went for a ride this evening after our respective dirtbike ride and run (this morning). Some trails were overgrown but passable. Chris hit a few jumps and I smashed the climbs. Great way to wind down another weekend


Looks like it was a great ride! Fun looking trail! "Smashing the climbs" is not something anyone will ever say of me.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I did ride today. Same place as I posted last time, but this time, with friends (and a bit of moisture)!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

bjeast said:


> Looks like it was a great ride! Fun looking trail! "Smashing the climbs" is not something anyone will ever say of me.


Thanks bjeast... I've come a long way


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Lots of cool pics being posted :thumbsup:

Back to the bike park today. Was pretty smoky, no view of the mountains today!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Mckinley said:


> Lots of cool pics being posted :thumbsup:
> 
> Back to the bike park today. Was pretty smoky, no view of the mountains today!


The sky has been overcast here in Ontario approx 3400km away). I suspect it's due to the fires out west in your neck of the woods.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Lots of cool pics being posted :thumbsup:
> 
> Back to the bike park today. Was pretty smoky, no view of the mountains today!
> 
> View attachment 1212861


 That's quite the picture! Can't say I'm all that surprised though. It's pretty smoky here in the lower mainland on Monday morning.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> The sky has been overcast here in Ontario approx 3400km away). I suspect it's due to the fires out west in your neck of the woods.


Aww, that sucks if your getting our smoke. So many fires right now! Very smoky today with ash in the air. Blech, no exercising in this. It's even smoky inside our hanger. Fingers crossed for rain.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> That's quite the picture! Can't say I'm all that surprised though. It's pretty smoky here in the lower mainland on Monday morning.


I imagine Vancouver must be getting pretty smoky! Hopefully your not getting the ash too. Been very dry and hot this summer!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> I imagine Vancouver must be getting pretty smoky! Hopefully your not getting the ash too. Been very dry and hot this summer!


No real ash, but yeah - today was the worst day in the lower mainland. If tomorrow is as bad I'll just be riding the stationary bike in the basement! Man, I feel bad for the people who are living near the fires and whose homes and livelihoods are threatened!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got up early for a morning quickie at my local trail..same exact mileage as Sunday 9.1 with just 1300' of elevation.

Overcast, but a bit humid!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Smoke + fog = smog


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

bjeast said:


> No real ash, but yeah - today was the worst day in the lower mainland. If tomorrow is as bad I'll just be riding the stationary bike in the basement! Man, I feel bad for the people who are living near the fires and whose homes and livelihoods are threatened!


I rode Vedder on Monday and it was extremely smoky and hot. Very fun trails though.

Before that was Whistler and Squamish. I have to remember to bring my cell phone to the office tomorrow so that I can load up some pictures.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally, and hallelujah. Back and hip have had me crippled up off and on, and unable to ride the last couple of weeks. Seems like whenever I'm off the bike for a bit, I always have a great first ride when I start back up, though, and today was no exception.Had so much fun on the first lap of my local loop that I started playing around filming myself sessioning corners and downhills on the second. 
Propping a phone between some roots doesn't work that great.







I did get a pretty good shot of my ankle on one of those tight corners, though


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

OwenM said:


> Finally, and hallelujah. Back and hip have had me crippled up off and on, and unable to ride the last couple of weeks. Seems like whenever I'm off the bike for a bit, I always have a great first ride when I start back up, though, and today was no exception.Had so much fun on the first lap of my local loop that I started playing around filming myself sessioning corners and downhills on the second.
> Propping a phone between some roots doesn't work that great.
> View attachment 1213366
> 
> I did get a pretty good shot of my ankle on one of those tight corners, though


Nice pic, all things considered!  Glad you had a great ride after the back and hip problems!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Curveball said:


> I rode Vedder on Monday and it was extremely smoky and hot. Very fun trails though.
> 
> Before that was Whistler and Squamish. I have to remember to bring my cell phone to the office tomorrow so that I can load up some pictures.


Definitely - would love to see some pics!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Definitely - would love to see some pics!


You have no idea just how much I enjoy seeing yours. It looks like you're really living the dream.

I still need to get up there for a shore ride with you before the big rains start.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

bjeast said:


> Nice pic, all things considered!  Glad you had a great ride after the back and hip problems!


Thanks! It does have some smooth sections, but that kind of characterizes what I like about it. Having the camera pointed up the trail really flattens it out, though!
I need to get one of those Gorillapods for smartphones, since I never carry a camera any more. Just think, then I could get blurred pictures at steeper angles

Holy crap. I just caught up on this thread. You've been posting some awesome pictures!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Yup*

Been bummed since recently turning 50 but a few hours on the Fat bike always makes me feel like a kid again!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Had a hot but good ride today, 102℉ but low humidity 35%.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

California sunset ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Finally got to ride with other people!

Late in the day group ride at that magic speed where you can ride all day without getting tired, but still slashing turns and rattling your eyeballs. I rode pretty smooth, too. Sunset shortly after finishing, then a monster burrito with friends.

Had a few of those moments when you're cornering and you know your tires are completely disconnected from the ground, but they will catch, and you won't crash.

-F

PS - great pics here recently!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I finally got to ride the Top of the World Trail with my son during our Whistler trip.

















It was nice that the smoke had cleared out somewhat that day.

I was extremely proud how my son rode this black diamond trail.

We went up and back from Creekside and the new trails there are a heap of fun.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Curveball said:


> I finally got to ride the Top of the World Trail with my son during our Whistler trip.
> 
> View attachment 1213498
> 
> ...


Nice that you got up there. The two times I was up there earlier this year, Top of the World wasn't open yet!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

Well, if anything will make the second half of a 20 mile gravel ride on a Fatbike go faster than lots of lightening and heavy rain, it's lots of lightning and heavy rain when you don't have a rain cover for your Brooks B-17.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Curveball said:


> I finally got to ride the Top of the World Trail with my son during our Whistler trip.
> 
> View attachment 1213498
> 
> ...


Top of the World eh? It looks like it! Very nice!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Found a straight and flat "section" that better shows what my local trail is like. 
Well, except that it's straight and flat, but...whatever:skep:







Man, it's so sweet being able to ride again!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Curveball said:


> I finally got to ride the Top of the World Trail with my son during our Whistler trip.
> 
> View attachment 1213498
> 
> ...


Very cool! TOTW is on my bucket list... as soon as I improve my skills a bit!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

On the trails for 17.75 miles and 1200 feet of climbing. Humidity finally dropped. 

Felt good and saw no one on the trails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Took the gravel bike out for a mixed 20miles with 2000' of elevation. Another overcast morning. 2 Coyotes but no time for a picture.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

This kind of counts as today since we didn't get home from last night's ride until after midnight. 
We had a group of 19 riders on our annual full moon ride in Rocky Mountain National Park. Having only ridden 3 times in the past 33 days, I was a bit worried about this ride, but it was a ton of fun. Also, we had no moose or bear collisions and only a couple of close calls with elk.
30 mile loop
4400' (1300m) of climbing
Maximum elevation: 12,200' (3700m)


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Cooler day in So Ca. Some slow ups and fun downs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

drich said:


> Cooler day in So Ca. Some slow ups and fun downs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice isn't it?

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It rained today and the trails were too wet to ride, so we did a local urban ride.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Got out with my daughter today for a ride before she heads back to college! We took the same route as I took with my son last weekend but started closer to home as I knew she could ride further than my son, though he seemed to be faster. We did almost 24 miles with a couple of pretty good climbs and she could have ridden further, she didn't even want to stop to rest after the climbs. Not bad for someone who never had ridden a real road bike before, or spent much time on any bike, really. She's a classical pianist so I was always scared she'd fall and hurt a finger if I took her mountain biking.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^awesome, how did she like the drop bars?

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> ^^awesome, how did she like the drop bars?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


She liked them, though I'm not sure she ever actually went into the drops. She also commented how light the bike is, though it's 20lbs +.

Last summer, she and my son did some riding with me and she was really uncomfortable on that bike, more specifically the saddle. I know the first time it was on one of my saddles which was a bad idea as I like very minimalistic, narrow saddles. We went on a long ride and she chose to ride an old Trek hybrid bike I have, with more upright bars. But she noticed how much slower it was than the road bike her brother was on and said she wanted to ride a road bike this time. She rode a whole lot further on that hybrid than I expected, like 20+ miles, which is why I knew she could handle a longer ride. She rode with a friend up in Rhode Island this summer but on a really crappy bike (without drop bars).


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

We had an XC race here this morning. I got 6th in Expert. We were supposed to get a $10 credit and free beer at the Sitzmark ski-run-side restaurant, but they gave us a free meal instead with the free beer, waitress even came by with more free beer at one point. Then, after the free meal, I went to my car, got my enderpo bike out, bought a lift ticket, and did a bunch of runs down. Conditions were great, trails running great, bike running great. This looking out at the top of the bike park:


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Jayem said:


> but they gave us a free meal instead with the free beer, waitress even came by with more free beer at one point.


SCORE OF THE DAY!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Jayem said:


> &#8230;they gave us a free meal instead with the free beer, waitress even came by with more free beer at one point. Then, after the free meal, I went to my car, got my enderpo bike out, bought a lift ticket, and did a bunch of runs down.


That would have been a really bad combo for me.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Woke up a bit tired and almost didn't go out, so I grabbed the MMD again! Except, I was also tired of the couple of rides I normally do around here.

I went the opposite direction towards Chino Hills, as I'm approaching the soccer field I used to play at, caught a gate to "Grand avenue trail"...sweet! Dirt...turns out this trail was perfect for the gravel bike!

I love exploring on my bike, so 16miles and 2200' of elevation, more Coyotes!..just turned out to be a great ride.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Longest ride of the season. 21.4 miles along with most climbing of the season at nearly 1700 feet. 

Felt really good as the weather was cool and dry. Never felt tired, although before riding they seemed tired from yesterday’s ride. 

Great ride, great day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had a fun club ride yesterday up at Whistler. it was raining early on, but the rain held off for most of the 4.5 hour ride. Rode some fairly easy trails around Lost Lake, had a great time and found some fun rock faces. Thanks to one of our ride leaders for the pic.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Had a fun club ride yesterday up at Whistler. it was raining early on, but the rain held off for most of the 4.5 hour ride. Rode some fairly easy trails around Lost Lake, had a great time and found some fun rock faces. Thanks to one of our ride leaders for the pic.
> 
> View attachment 1213721


Mmmm rock faces. That looks so fun!

We didn't get to many rock slabs during our trip up there. I'd love to go back and hit some of that!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2018)

Worked registration and then rode 40 miles of the Heatstroke Hundred. We had exactly the kind of weather you hope for if you like heavy rain with lightening, mist, heavy rain with lightening and then heat and humidity. Perfect.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a fun afternoon ride :thumbsup:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

So... after yesterday's Whistler ride, did I ride today? Yup. Rode my road bike to get treats for this guy!


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Yes I did!! Gorgeous day to be in the woods on my bike!! I crashed the last two times out. Redeemed myself today and kept the rubber side down. 12.2 miles of singletrack! Really muggy today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Back on the bike after two months off! Testing out the new ape hangers.


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Found some fun stuff in Simi Valley, CA...


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Going to high places...27 1/2 miles and 5,000 vertical feet--Glorieta to Santa Fe. Amazing ride.









This photo was taken from an old fire watch station at the top of Glorieta Baldy, a nice little 2000 foot climb over 6 miles from Glorieta Camps to the top. Brutal climb but a killer descent down some of the sweetest single track in the area!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

farfromovin said:


> Found some fun stuff in Simi Valley, CA...


That looks like a great trail!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bjeast said:


> That looks like a great trail to die on.


:lol::lol: Sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> :lol::lol: Sorry I couldn't help myself.


That too!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol! Thought the same, no Simi riding by this olf dart! 


DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sorry I couldn't help myself.


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Wasn't going to go the shore today, but my friend called and asked if I would. I had a fun ride, and I guess I've gotten a little faster at descending, since he didn't have to wait as long for me after some sections!

It was a beautiful day and I'm glad I got away from the computer...








I really need to go a bit wider to the right just before the log...








The pic makes this look cooler than it actually is...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another ride on Fromme today! It was cloudy, and we had a bit of rain on the ride up, but the trails were in great shape!


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks fun. Hope everyone enjoys the last 4 months of riding weather. I'm out for the year. At soonest, I'll ride on snow. Due to severe injuries.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

dragracer88 said:


> Looks fun. Hope everyone enjoys the last 4 months of riding weather. I'm out for the year. At soonest, I'll ride on snow. Due to severe injuries.


Sorry to hear that. Hope your recovery is as speedy as possible!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes I did, and for the first time in as long as I can remember I saw 3 Rock Wallabies and a Lace Monitor. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

emu26 said:


> Yes I did, and for the first time in as long as I can remember I saw 3 Rock Wallabies and a Lace Monitor. Sorry, no pics.


Awe, come on, get us some pix!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

dragracer88 said:


> Looks fun. Hope everyone enjoys the last 4 months of riding weather. I'm out for the year. At soonest, I'll ride on snow. Due to severe injuries.


last 4 months? The best riding time of the year is just starting!!! Cool rides. Dry trails. Leaves changing color... and then ......SNOW!!!!

hope you heal up though. I have not been on my bike in 2 months, but it was due to work and a honeymoon in Ireland. Can't wait to get back on it this weekend!!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

dragracer88 said:


> Looks fun. Hope everyone enjoys the last 4 months of riding weather. I'm out for the year. At soonest, I'll ride on snow. Due to severe injuries.


That's awful. I hope you heal quickly.

Good luck!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Perfect riding weather


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Can't say my year wasn't eventful. Two races out of a planned 5. 584 total ride sessions. If I'm lucky I can ride the street bike to work in 3 months but definitely no race bike at bike parks or trails until next year


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

dragracer88 said:


> Looks fun. Hope everyone enjoys the last 4 months of riding weather. I'm out for the year. At soonest, I'll ride on snow. Due to severe injuries.


sorry to hear that but I do wish you a full recovery and that you are back out on the bike before too long.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Didn't ride today...took a nice 14 mile hike with about 5,000 vertical feet in climbing. This is a wilderness designated area--so obviously nobody rides up here.

















Panoramic shots at 12,800 feet from Penitente Peak. Distant peaks are Truchas, Santa Fe Baldy, Lake Peak, Grass Hill and across the valley to west is Pajarito just above Los Alamos.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

20.75 miles with close to 1400 feet of climbing. Cool dry weather with lots of people on the trails. 

Spanked the ride hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Another machine built "flow" trail (NOT) ride in southern Maine today.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Riding in Phoenix in the early morning.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Long weekend. 1st ride starts tomorrow!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Long weekend. 1st ride starts tomorrow!


That's right, mine started today!










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

WTGJCD! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> WTGJCD!




Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Dang, I can't remember the last time I had a Bloody Mary! Looks like a nice path to ride as well.

Took my bike to work today for a ride afterwards. Cutting out early (though I was second to last to leave) and thinking "I don't really feel like riding, I'm too tired" but I knew once I hit the trail, I'd be glad I was there. 14 miles, 1220 climbing.

I had a guy behind me on a descent. Just as I slowed to let him by going around a curve, there was a guy in the middle of the trail with his hand up. We stopped and he pointed to a big buck nearby, six pointer, which is big around here.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I did a double ride today. My road cycling ride didn't fulfill me so I broke out the hardtail and went at it. My mountain bike ride was a social visit and I met some new friends to ride with me.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Rode the bike park yesterday. Went and played around on some trails out of town today. Was fun


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Went out after work last night since I’m going to the local Greek festival today. It felt and smelled like fall just up the hill from the house which was great. Felt like I had the whole place to myself too.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Great day! 19.85 miles with 1535 feet of climbing. Cool, dry, and finally, the trails are dried out, hard and fast. Usually, that happens around here in early July. 

Talk about hero dirt. I could not slow myself down! Cranked the trails and rough stuff. Outrageously fast for an old git like myself. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Work, vacation, and general lack of motivation kept me to only 6 rides in the last 6 weeks for a total mileage and elevation not even equal to one weeks numbers from last May. However, I hope today was a turning point. Work is easing up and the temperatures are cooling down a bit, so I'm hoping to get back to regular rides. Felt good to spin the legs and see friends out on the trails.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Work, vacation, and general lack of motivation kept me to only 6 rides in the last 6 weeks for a total mileage and elevation not even equal to one weeks numbers from last May. However, I hope today was a turning point. Work is easing up and the temperatures are cooling down a bit, so I'm hoping to get back to regular rides. Felt good to spin the legs and see friends out on the trails.


Glad you were able to get out!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Finally got a good ride in on the Lost Lake trail. A nice bonus was peak blueberry season coming back on the beautiful Iditarod Trail.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, since Friday really. My first short, but real bike adventure.

Today was not too long but hilly.







LA Union station.







Ojai CA







Jail..see below.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol that guy with the labs, was driving all over town, the 3 standing were barking all the way!









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Caturday evening ride along the river. Tent caterpillars filled the trees!

Pics are out of focus, guess we were riding fast :lol::lol:


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Back to the scene of the crime...over 12,000 feet above sea level. This time rode up with the bike. We did the most technical drop in town; Raven's Ridge to Rio en Medio. 19 miles and 4800 vertical. Last night I had some bad food and spent a couple of hours sick. This was a beautiful, but challenging ride after food poisoning.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

First ride with a couple upgrades.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We had our sixth annual vintage group ride today. 19 of us on bikes 24 years old and older rode a 14 mile singletrack loop with 1200' of climbing. I broke my front brake cable in the parking lot before the ride, so using one single rim brake made the ride that much more interesting. This bike that used to feel perfectly normal to me felt pretty foreign today.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No mountain biking today or yesterday. Did go on a road ride with my daughter to Iona beach in Vancouver near the airport. Was a nice 40k ride on a beautiful day...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a funday afternoon ride. It was nice in the forest despite the high humidity. Spotted lots of mushrooms


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Set up








Wind up








Goooooal!!!!


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

Fernie!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Just a short tour through the woodlot today, legs are spent after helping a friend move into a new apartment. Six flights of stairs with no elevator, gotta start learning to say No!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*Yikes!*

Loaded up and headed out to a local tail this morning. I rode one stacked loop trail, about 6.25 miles. It had apparently rained a little as the roots were slippery. I got going a little sideways at one point and clipped a tree just with the very end of my handlebar, something I do on most rides as I like to hug trees, though this time it was due to some loss of traction.

I then headed up a double track to some more trails. I caught up to three riders on the climb up to the main trailhead, ended up passing one and though the next one offered to let me by, I planned to stop to see if I could get my front brake to stop squeaking so I said that was ok, I was stopping at the top. So I stopped, took off my sunglasses and Camelbak, got my multi-tool out and did some adjusting. There were a couple of other riders around and I talked to one briefly. Satisfied my brake was quietened, I put on my Camelbak and glasses. Then I looked around; I couldn't find my helmet. It wasn't already on my head, it wasn't anywhere. I thought back and I remembered removing my glasses but I did not remember removing my helmet. I finally decided that I'd been riding all that time with no helmet. :madman: (don't do this without a helmet)

I rode back out to the parking lot, looked in my rear window and sure enough, there was my helmet. Kinda disappointed none of the other riders said "hey dumbass, where's your helmet?" (ok, maybe nicer than that but that would have been deserving). Put the helmet on and headed back out.

I rode those loops then headed to the third set of loops, rode them and as I was getting toward the end, my dropper would not stay up. I had less than a mile to go so I mostly just rode standing up, planning to look at it when I got back to my car. I think the metal piece that goes on the end of the cable housing sheered off and it was preventing the cable from retracting enough. I played with it a little but it wasn't something I was going to get fixed at the moment and unfortunately, I did not follow my own advise in jcd's thread the other day and put my rigid post in my car for just such an occasion, even though I had it out yesterday as I swapped to a new fork.

So I loaded the bike into the back of my car, changed shoes and headed out for a trail run, which lead to a cool animal encounter that I'll get written up later.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Ascutney trails Vermont with the pup









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Long weekend. 1st ride starts tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1214633


That is a GREAT name for a band...maybe my next punk band



cyclelicious said:


> Caturday evening ride along the river. Tent caterpillars filled the trees!
> 
> Pics are out of focus, guess we were riding fast :lol::lol:
> 
> ...


That looks like the river that I ride on my friends dads farm...weird. Also love the tent caterpillars...some people call them "bagworms" around here



sgltrak said:


> We had our sixth annual vintage group ride today. 19 of us on bikes 24 years old and older rode a 14 mile singletrack loop with 1200' of climbing. I broke my front brake cable in the parking lot before the ride, so using one single rim brake made the ride that much more interesting. This bike that used to feel perfectly normal to me felt pretty foreign today.
> View attachment 1214925


That is a great idea. I wish we would do that around here. I still use my 94 Trek as my commuter, so I am used to the way it feels...would be cool to see all of the old bikes come out

Got to ride on Saturday for the first time since the honeymoon....it was ROUGH!!! Don't ever let me take 2 months off of the bike again!! We hit the loop once because it was A LOT more muddy on the back part than the front, and sort of felt bad about riding it once we got back there. Hung in the skills park and worked on some stuff instead.

Krampus happy to NOT be in the basement








A rare photo of me riding, since I am by myself 99% of the time


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Braved the Mosquitos and went into Sycamore canyon in SoCal this morning:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another fun day on the Shore. It was a beautiful fall day!

















A couple of my buddy...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Another fun day on the Shore. It was a beautiful fall day!
> 
> View attachment 1215044
> 
> ...


I'll bet that trail never gets boring!!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I'll bet that trail never gets boring!!


No, not for me, at least. I love the trails on Fromme!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I've ridden my hybrid for a change the last few days, and it was cool exploring around a couple areas, but there are a lot mo' funner things to do on a bicycle


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Here are some shots from my weekend adventure..I did maybe 70miles total, but I only recorded the long rides.

Traveling by bike was an awesome experience.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

*Just another sh*tty day...*


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

My favorite time of year to ride.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

.3 miles into my ride. Second bent spoke of the summer, but I'm actually quite impressed with how these flimsy feeling CX-Rays hold up when they get something in them that instantly locks up the rear wheel. I really expect to see a broken or badly damaged spoke, but so far they just bend a little.







I ended up stopping 11 or 12 times during my first lap to move little stacks of branches that were not there a couple days ago. Stacks of branches sticking out into the trail, or even long ways right in it. This trail is intended for mtb, but the people who keep it up don't know any better(also fill eroded spots with gravel!), so you gotta watch out sometimes.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Went out after work last night since I'm going to the local Greek festival today. It felt and smelled like fall just up the hill from the house which was great. Felt like I had the whole place to myself too.


Looks like someplace I would enjoy.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Rode yesterday. All the trails are muddy right now so I did some riding on the concrete trails at a local park. Got five miles in.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

'Bout 22 miles, and paid a visit to my pet rock. Still working on the logistics of getting it home...


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Southern Maine this afternoon.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Peek a boo.


----------



## HacksawReynolds (Dec 1, 2017)

Love it, ghood^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

OwenM said:


> .3 miles into my ride. Second bent spoke of the summer, but I'm actually quite impressed with how these flimsy feeling CX-Rays hold up when they get something in them that instantly locks up the rear wheel. I really expect to see a broken or badly damaged spoke, but so far they just bend a little.
> View attachment 1215468
> 
> I ended up stopping 11 or 12 times during my first lap to move little stacks of branches that were not there a couple days ago. Stacks of branches sticking out into the trail, or even long ways right in it. This trail is intended for mtb, but the people who keep it up don't know any better(also fill eroded spots with gravel!), so you gotta watch out sometimes.


Trail debris is part of life around here too. Just sheared off my hanger Thurs night and walked out 4 miles to truck. Reminds me why I used to always have a spare hanger in my pack.

Got my 2018 Kona Process in Jan...5th ride I trashed GX12 Eagle derailleur, current one has pulled in debris numerous times and is slightly twisted, at least this time it's only a $20 fix for a hanger (assuming my derailleur cage didn't get twisted to junk from the impact). Will be working on it today.


----------



## clawspawn (Sep 20, 2016)

Cloudcroft NM on the rim trail that's white sands in the back ground









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes. We had a good ride this evening


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

SoCal (Simi Valley)


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Quincy trail day with SBTS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

You bet! 31 miles and an even mile of vertical on the single speed in 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Escaped the So Ca heat and made it up to Skypark Village in Lake Arrowhead for the first time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes I rode (after a long morning run  ) with hubby. Temps are cooler but thats ok ...because it means fall is near.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Great shots! ^^

No rides for me this week, hopefully tomorrow$

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Hecks yeh. Finally got the A/C on in Massachusetts


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Today was the ninth day in a row. Finally getting my motivation back. Cooler weather seems to be helping. Fall colors are beginning to show above 8500'.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> Yes I rode (after a long morning run  ) with hubby. Temps are cooler but thats ok ...because it means fall is near.


Killing it!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Yes I rode (after a long morning run  ) with hubby. Temps are cooler but thats ok ...because it means fall is near.
> 
> View attachment 1215777
> 
> ...


Love those pics!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Hadn't been able to ride since Last Tuesday evening. I took Wednesday off to rest, but my back got sore. So miuch so that I could barely walk by Friday at times. BUT my miracle worker physiotherapist was kind enough to come in early on Saturday to see me, and worked her miracle. The difference between Sat morning at 8 am and 9:30 was amazing. After a night of little sleep, Saturday I slept like a baby. Turns out my IT band was severely irritated (and other stuff). I really have to be rigorous with my stretches. 

So... today I just put 16km on my road bike in the rain, running some errands! Still felt good to get out. Tomorrow will hopefully be a ride in the endowment lands, then off to Edmonton for three days for family stuff...


----------



## Slotty77 (Sep 6, 2018)

Wow! Awesome pictures! :thumbsup:
Yeeep, 25 km today around the lake. Fresh air, spinning wheels and beautiful nature - that's all we need


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Still too muddy to hit the trails here so concrete paths it is.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes! I woke up at 4:45 AM and realized I had time to mtb before work. I had a lot of unrelated chores to do first, but I had a sweet ride, aside from my second flat in a few months, but a couple tire plugs and a lot of pumps later I was riding again.


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

Conquered a couple teeter totters and a raised rock garden. In trying to the raised garden backwards I ate it pretty good and now my left hand wears a bigger glove than right but I think I just hyperextended a couple fingers. Got back up aand cleaned it though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

b rock said:


> Yes! I woke up at 4:45 AM and realized I had time to mtb before work. I had a lot of unrelated chores to do first, but I had a sweet ride, aside from my second flat in a few months, but a couple tire plugs and a lot of pumps later I was riding again.


damn...I am usually going to bed at 4:45 am...could not imagine riding that early


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> damn...I am usually going to bed at 4:45 am...could not imagine riding that early


Did you miss? "I had a lot of unrelated chores to do first". Before his ride at 4:45am. :lol:

Good for you b rock. :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you miss? "I had a lot of unrelated chores to do first". Before his ride at 4:45am. :lol:
> 
> Good for you b rock. :thumbsup:


no...chores just don't register in my brain...at anytime of the day!!!

Hell, just waking up is a chore many times for me


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

About 10 days off the bike, so rode a mile x day lost.

Quick spin around the house. It was nice to pedal for a bit.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Lots of great pics!

Easy ride around the local trails. Didn't rain, bonus.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful day out on the trails...









'Born to ride!'


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

After a road ride on Monday, and a trip to Edmonton for three days when I couldn't ride, I got back on a mountain bike today for a ride through Pacific Spirit Park, down to a beach and back home. Even though the trails are pretty basic, it felt pretty good to ride!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

High temp today: 108°F. Gotta ride at sunrise; totally worth it.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

108*F? No thank you. 

Did 20.5 miles with 1435 feet of climbing. 

Low 60’s , foggy and 71% humidity. Not pleasant, really. I am tired now, but am planning for tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> High temp today: 108°F. Gotta ride at sunrise; totally worth it.
> 
> View attachment 1216535
> 
> ...


Man, those are great pics!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

It was raining this morning, but a couple guys I was planning to meet still wanted to go, so off I went to Fromme again here in Vancouver. Well, North Van, technically. It was a light rain for the ride, and then a deluge at the when we got back to the parking lot! However, we had a great time, and despite being cold and very wet at the end, I was very glad I went. Rode the Fuel EX since the Slash was in the shop, but it was well suited for the trails we rode!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

rode today also


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

singlesprocket said:


> rode today also
> 
> View attachment 1216556


Nice! I love that pic!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Fall is in the air









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Just a bit of vertical action today. Saw it might snow here tomorrow.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^gorgeous views Jayem 

So much to like on this page 

I rode yesterday too... it was hot and humid during the day so it was better to ride at sunset (not quite as nice views as 29er4ever  )


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

14.4 miles with a riding partner. Hot and humid morning and he was folding. Had to cut the ride short.

Oh well. I'll be out if action next weekend, but will pound the trails the following weekend. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

Did my loop today. 8.9 miles. Started strong with PRs on my first 2 sections then went not so hot from there. Just didn’t feel good. My hand also started hurting from the spill I took last week. Probably should have given it a few more days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

the shot of today ( not bike but on bike )


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^ So Many neat pics and beautiful spots everybody rides their bikes 

Back out to the xc trails today. Logging is on hold for now. Cool, wet and rainy made for a fun and slick ride on the roots and rocks.








































The mutt "Swamp Monster" at the top of the rock refusing to come down. It was very slick.








Taking home some forest debris.


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

Fun day, Balm-Boyette.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Riding home by moonlight in CO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

I camped near a rail trail this weekend. The camp site was only about a mile from the trail, past a few large Amish farms. I don't know what they had planted in their fields, but there were smaller yellow butterflies everywhere.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Slowhead said:


> I camped near a rail trail this weekend. The camp site was only about a mile from the trail, past a few large Amish farms. I don't know what they had planted in their fields, but there were smaller yellow butterflies everywhere.


where is this?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice bike! ^^

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

finally got to ride this morning!!

The trails were a mix of hero dirt where it was high, and really bad mud where it was low...the trail steward was there and told us it was ok to go...just steer away from the mud pits...

we will be getting the remnants of Florence tonight and all day tomorrow so probably no riding for a while

Krampus mid way through the trail








feeling good on a Sunday morning








my friend Jer and his son...son has his new Kona on the trail for the first time!! Getting some dirt on it


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> where is this?


I was in Clare Michigan, about 120 miles North of where I live.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a funday evening ride on local trails. Trails are a little weedy and there are some pesky mosquitos out thanks to the recent hot and humid weather. Still a nice ride


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Slowhead said:


> I was in Clare Michigan, about 120 miles North of where I live.


sweet!! We go up to the Rifle River Rec area in the summers every year...near Rose City. My wife's cousin has a cabin near there. I love riding up there. Always keen on finding more trails in Michigan to ride


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice desert sunrise ride this morning...Brown's Ranch in Scottsdale, AZ


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

First ride on the new Goose River trail in Fundy Park.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1216726


I don't think I've ever seen a shot of your husband on two wheels. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Back in Indonesia!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a shot of your husband on two wheels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing...and wishing I had even half of that manual skill set!!!


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I was thinking the same thing...and wishing I had even half of that manual skill set!!!


Next we'll see him on a uni!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> Next we'll see him on a uni!


and he will some how manual on that too!!!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*after work*

little singletrack near the river


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Today I started trying to add a couple more short MTB rides to my week. I just started to try to stop mashing too, so I am hoping that will help my knees deal with the increased volume.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I rode Grand Ridge in Issaquah, WA. It's a multipurpose trail that is bi-directional so I have to watch my speed or else I could run over hikers or trail runners. I ended up crashing on a stupid rock while I was descending. I didn't crash while descending over tree roots, rock gardens, or any of the hundred switchbacks I encountered. It was 1 stupid small rock in the middle of the trail. I hit my front brake at the right time when I struck it and I went over the bar. Oh well. I crash tested my new Alpinestars Paragon pads


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Finally got to ride after it rained the last sixteen days, felt great to be back out.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Back out to the local trails


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Bluegill said:


> Nice desert sunrise ride this morning...Brown's Ranch in Scottsdale, AZ
> 
> View attachment 1216828
> 
> ...


Cool Pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

A fantastically long gravel ride along the canal roads around my home... 40+ miles on a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Okay, so I'm in a bit of rut! But At least it's an enjoyable rut. I rode Fromme again today. Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, Kirkford, then back up for Expresso and the Baden Powell. It was a great day. A few muddy spots, but overall, trails were in good shape. Had a lot of fun!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

The understory is looking autumnal.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

View with an Anthem


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

lovin' the big rock photos mckinely and bjeast.

I got out again in my quest to add a couple more midweek mtb rides. Found some flow, worked on technique, and no mechanicals to interrupt like yesterday (I stayed up till midnight trying to fix all the issues, but fought myself to let one issue stand so I wouldn't cause some damage with pliers). 

Forgot to turn on Strava, which was probably a good thing, since I am trying to work on technique, flow and confidence... but I was bummed not to see my numbers, and then kinda annoyed that I cared... but numbers are easier to nail down vs. technique, flow and confidence. Maybe one day there will be a mind reading helmet that records your brain's flow score, lol.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

b rock said:


> lovin' the big rock photos mckinely and bjeast.
> Maybe one day there will be a mind reading helmet that records your brain's flow score, lol.


Or a mind-reading bike that will actually go where I want to go every time!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

It was the last day of nice weather for a few days, so I got out this morning for a nice ride on the Shore... Trails were in great shape overall!


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Or a mind-reading bike that will actually go where I want to go every time!


oh snap, like the Firefox jet... then you just need to keep looking ahead, and do not look at the cliff


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Today's goods. Haven't ridden enough this summer. Got out of the habit because of a busy summer work schedule, and now that I can fit riding in more easily, I'm just in too much of a habit of not riding. Weather was beautiful, so it was great to get out.


0919181405a by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

b rock said:


> oh snap, like the Firefox jet... then you just need to keep looking ahead, and do not look at the cliff


Yeah, on second thought, given my two decade old habit of looking where I don't want to go, this might not be the best thing!


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*Two hour ride up...*

Garden Canyon, AZ on my cross bike.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chase2wheels said:


> Garden Canyon, AZ on my cross bike.
> 
> View attachment 1217229
> 
> ...


Looks like a great ride (both the place and the bike).


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No North shore today. Just another ride through Pacific Spirit Park. But a ride through that park is better than a road ride in Vancouver!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

chase2wheels said:


> Garden Canyon, AZ on my cross bike.
> 
> View attachment 1217229
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Sage of the Sage said:


> A fantastically long gravel ride along the canal roads around my home... 40+ miles on a beautiful afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 1216999


I'll take 40+ miles on a place like that anytime. Nice!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got a ride in before the rain returned.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## enduro72 (May 11, 2017)

Took My Fuel for a spin before work tonight


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow guys, great pix! Hard to compete.

Rode yesterday and today. Real trail today, nothing tech but my Unit is awesome!

I don't care what some say, steel is different, and better! At least to me.

Only bad part today, ran over a little snake I didnt see, she was ok though but I felt bad.

I'm not looking forward to the time change.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*Second ride today...*

This time on my new Yeti SB 100 with my son on his Yeti ASRC. Huachuca mountains.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chase2wheels said:


> Garden Canyon, AZ on my cross bike.
> 
> View attachment 1217229
> 
> ...





chase2wheels said:


> This time on my new Yeti SB 100 with my son on his Yeti ASRC. Huachuca mountains.
> 
> View attachment 1217285
> 
> ...


Someone likes blue bikes 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

jcd46 said:


> Someone likes blue bikes
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Exactly 👍


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Someone likes blue bikes
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


We know someone who likes Orange bikes.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I was waiting for thar lol


j102 said:


> We know someone who likes Orange bikes.


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> I was waiting for thar lol
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


Lol. We all have our preferences. Orange, Blue, Red, Black, etc.,.... all look good.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*Arizona Riding*

Spent five hours riding different places on Friday...

Arizona Trail

















Parker Canyon Lake


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Urban ride today. New Belgium Tour de Fat at the Asheville brewery. Had an early volunteer shift in the "Bike Pit" (with tons of chopped up, weird bikes), and then a couple of beers afterwards. The sun was INTENSE and it was hot today. My bike is the blue Salsa Vaya.


0922181542_HDR by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

I think I am becoming a sunrise addiction junkie.

The first step is admitting I have a problem.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Sure did. I rode at Blankets Creek. Here's video:


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice weather today. I didn't stay out too long, plan on running tomorrow.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nice pics.


29er4ever said:


> I think I am becoming a sunrise addiction junkie.
> 
> The first step is admitting I have a problem.
> 
> ...


Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just around the local horse trail, good warm up for tomorrow's group ride. 12miles, 2k of climbing, and the Unit handled the gravel duties well.










Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice ride this evening


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Monteveglio Abbey


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

First official Fall ride and first Red Maple, the rest can't be far behind!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yesterday was the last ride of the year for the North Shore Mountain Biking Club (NSRide). It was the first year for me in the club and it was well worth it! If you live in the BC Lower Mainland, I'd definitely encourage you to join! Great ride leaders, and everyone is very helpful and friendly!

Yesterday the weather started off with a bit of light rain, lots of mist, and not bad temps. But the last third was a torrential downpour. I've never ridden in that much rain and water! It was kinda cool - once. I don't mind riding in the wet, but that was a lot of rain. Still fun though!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*Aww, dammit!*









I've got a pair just like it at home.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

chazpat said:


> View attachment 1217592
> 
> 
> I've got a pair just like it at home.


Too funny.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

bjeast said:


> View attachment 1217582
> 
> 
> View attachment 1217583


You certainly wear a good bit of protection.

Beautiful spot to ride. Lower BC/North Shore is an amazing place. So green.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice cool temps in So Ca this morning. This pic is from four corners in Whiting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Went with these guys, the "Hall of Fame" ride that takes place the morning of the annual induction. Tom Ritchey, Jacquie Phelan, Joe Breeze, and the like were joined by a bunch of ordinary citizens who paid to join that crowd.









Here I am with Joe and Tommy Breeze and jacquie Phelan at the aircraft engine that is the namesake of the B-17 trail.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally met up with a group and we rode Buck Gulley - Crystal Cove - El Moro. Funday ride by the beach.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

It was a rough day on my end. I think I was a bit too dehydrated because I became disoriented and lightheaded. I ended up riding almost 11 miles on a new trail that I haven't tried before!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I did, actually, and I have been going MTBing for a least once a week for more than a month. This summer I was having trouble going mountain biking, but a new lift service park has opened 5 minutes from my house, and it's rekindling my love for the sport.

And yesterday I bought a fat bike, so I will be able to ride all year. This way I hope I will be able to get right back into riding next season and fix my laziness.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

chazpat said:


> View attachment 1217592
> 
> 
> I've got a pair just like it at home.


New rule: put on bike shoes BEFORE leaving home rather than throwing them in the car and putting them on at the trailhead. Funny (?) thing is, I put them in the car then saw they were my old trail running shoes so I picked them up, carried them over and dropped them and picked up the other pair laying there. So I had it half right both times. Actually, the trail runner did pretty well, forgot about it for most of the ride.

Decided to return to last week's trails to finish the ride that got rained out. By the time I got to the "closed for hunting until 10" trail, it was past 10. These are some really nice trails, some challenging technical sections, though not as much elevation change as most of the trail I ride. I was riding like crap last weekend, partially because it was a bit wet so the boards, rocks and roots were slippery but partially I was just giving up way too easily. Today I was clearing stuff on sheer determination. Hit one short climb with a bit of a high step up and thought, "not going to make this one" but then thought "but I'm sure going to try" and I cleared it. Only the second time riding one of the three trails, 4th time on the other two. There was a big high school racing going on but not on these trails. I had planned to ride the trails they were racing on as well but there is a third set of trails so I rode them instead then checked out the race.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I rode the last three in a row due to vacation week. Got back from the Lake and had to work off a few beers. This was the first large climb I've done in a few weeks and although I used to do this all the time it's getting harder in my mid 50s to sustain the power. It was a great workout for only 21 miles.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow fantastic rides everyone!

We rode today! It was a gorgeous first day of fall


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

And Chris still can’t seem to keep his front wheel planted. 

I vote you get some video footage of his skills.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Wow fantastic rides everyone!
> 
> We rode today! It was a gorgeous first day of fall
> 
> ...


Great pics as usual!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

A riding buddy texted my last minute today to go riding on Burke mountain here in BC's lower mainland today! I've only been there once, so I took him up on it, even though I was feeling pretty tired from yesterday. It was great. Loamy trails, wet roots and rocks, but just generally a good time! Sorry for the really blurry second pic!

















I am NOT riding tomorrow. Definitely need a day off to rest!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Yesterdays ride was tough (some might call it brutal). 24 miles and 4700 vertical. A group of us (6 total) rode a new trail. The first part of it was total hike-a-bike, about 500-800 feet up what at best could be described an animal trail. When we got to the ridge line (about 9500 ft) it was spectacular! As it turns out, we missed the correct way up (which would've had a lot of hike-a-bike too). From there we traversed with some awesome descents and super hard punchy climbs. We missed the turn off to the next section, requiring another 300-500 hike-a-bike (ugh!). When we got back onto the super hidden next section it got even more amazing. Again we traversed to the next crest with some great descents and challenging small climbs, but generally more downhill than uphill. The last bit was crazy technical; super challenging without hazardous elements. I rode the rigid single speed on this one. I was whooped! Some friends already posted the route on Strava. It is mostly zone 3 with some zone 4 in for good measure. Strava said it was a 2500 calorie ride. This morning my legs are sore. Oof!


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Super cool.



Repack Rider said:


> Went with these guys, the "Hall of Fame" ride that takes place the morning of the annual induction. Tom Ritchey, Jacquie Phelan, Joe Breeze, and the like were joined by a bunch of ordinary citizens who paid to join that crowd.
> 
> View attachment 1217623
> 
> ...


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Rode near the border with Mexico


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Yep ! Ride today too


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Yup, dusted off the old Enduro for today's ride, I've been spoiled by the Fat tires lately, these old 26" wheels aren't as forgiving!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Yup, dusted off the old Enduro for today's ride, I've been spoiled by the Fat tires lately, these old 26" wheels aren't as forgiving!


I had gotten used to 29X2.5, at least the 26's are 2.8s. Been trying to squeeze some more life out of the Camber, still fun no matter how you slice it.


----------



## LuisaMay (Sep 23, 2018)

Today I just decided to drive around the park to get some fresh air. And my friends this is not enough: today they once again went on bicycles to travel around the countries. This time we chose Ukraine. They will go to Kiev, then to Kharkov, then to Lviv and Poland. Even booked a place in the hotel Premier Hotels and Resorts . The most interesting thing is that in each of the cities that they visit, there is one and the same hotel complex, which is very convenient.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^reported

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Not yet ... but will as soon as I get home


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Actually yes. I went on a new road route that I've been eager to try out. Mostly small hills here and there but it goes into a creek bed and just coasting down it I got up to 30.6mph today. Next time I'm pedaling all the way to see how fast I can get.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

I did a quick loop on the neighborhood trails. It started off foggy, and then the sun came out half way through. 

I'm trying to focus on keeping my weight evenly distributed over my tires ("heavy feet, light hands"), but I still managed to wash the front wheel... I am going to try and get even more weight on it next time. The front wheel washes on mostly straight, bumpy, sometimes off camber, loose/dry descents feel like my plague the last few months; they are starting to get in my head, and mess with my experience of riding. While I don't think much about my Strava times when riding, just try to ride with good technique, I felt like I had a janky ride and was off my game today, and yet my toughest climb and descent were unexpected PRs...


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

I love this time of year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got three hours on the bike today as it is supposed to start raining here again.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

*Someone Finally Got Some Shots of Me on a Bike*

Short but intense ride somewhere in PA, last Thurs. Met some buddies up top, did the descent, then back to camp.
Water and wet leaves over granite all the way (sorta justifies 29+).








With 800ft. elevation of this...





























Followed by 800ft. of getting back up there. There may have been some walking. :cryin: 








-F


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Fleas that looks it was a great ride!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got up to Fromme on what was a beautiful day! Have to admit that after two days off the bike I felt better. Still not a speed demon up the hill, but I didn't feel as tired as I did on Sunday.

The trails were in great shape. A little standing water here and there, but the rocks and woodwork were fine to ride!


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep, 16.5 miles on Fat.:thumbsup:


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Too nice a night to stay home + new set of tires to try out so went out after dinner tonight and got 45 mi. in. 
Mole


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

MRMOLE said:


> Too nice a night to stay home + new set of tires to try out so went out after dinner tonight and got 45 mi. in.
> Mole
> 
> View attachment 1218122
> ...


Nice!


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Yes and it was awesome. Took it as a cruiser day, but somehow managed 8 Achievements on Strava, mostly on the DH sections as I think I was relaxed and smooth. Smooth is definitely fast!


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Fleas that looks it was a great ride!


woah, oh, thought you caught some, good you didn't!

The mist was out this morning, but my head was clear of fog, the ride felt like magic, even with half a dozen stops for 99% friendly hikers, including a school field trip. In fact, I don't stop to take pictures usually, but stopping to say hello to some dogwalkers gave me an excuse to snap the misty "mountains" below.

Today's ride was nearly identical to Tuesday's, except my head was in a good place. It's weird how the ride stats can be so similar, but the experience can be so vastly different.

Lee McCormack's technique tips continue to pay dividends. Maybe I need a brain coach to keep me in today's mindset too.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful morning is Angwin California

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got to ride today so it was a pretty good day, not the best conditions but beats sitting at home.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had another great ride today at Fromme! Trails were in great shape overall. A little wet here and there, but not too bad! Rode Seventh Secret, Leppard, Crinkum Crankum and Kirkford (thanks to "Old Man Pete" for all the work he did on Kirkford!








Me, on Seventh.








My buddy, concentrating on a skinny on Seventh. Better him than me!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Given the choice I'd pick rocks over skinnies  Awesome rides !


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

bjeast said:


> Had another great ride today at Fromme! Trails were in great shape overall. A little wet here and there, but not too bad! Rode Seventh Secret, Leppard, Crinkum Crankum and Kirkford (thanks to "Old Man Pete" for all the work he did on Kirkford!
> 
> View attachment 1218269
> 
> ...


Nice! No way! I would have walked that skinny.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Early morning ride in AZ


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep!

Nice pics bjeaat 


j102 said:


> Nice! No way! I would have walked that skinny.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

j102 said:


> Nice! No way! I would have walked that skinny.


Fortunately there's a ride around! Otherwise, yeah I'd be walking it too! Though I'd probably fall off.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Given the choice I'd pick rocks over skinnies  Awesome rides !


Oh yeah - I would too!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

i miss trees.. pine trees that is..

rode this afternoon.. but it was kinda of a sh*tshow as I was super tired the whole way then left my bike glasses on a table (went back 1hr later with the truck at they were still there.. so that was cool).


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Took my car to the shop, rode back and decided to do a little extra, I was feeling good!

Yes, road but at least I pedaled.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

20 miler with 1300 feet of climbing. Beautiful fall morning in Massachusetts. 

Pushed the ride hard and am tired now. 

Out again tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

Does Kitsuma count? Only 9.6 miles but 1,792' up and down.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Went for a road ride with my daughter yesterday that took us down to the water. It was a beautiful day...

















Today it was back to Fromme where rather than the usual pics, I tried to get some shots of tight switchbacks on Kirkford (Mt. Fromme). Glad I got one in before the rain comes back.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice ride today.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics. Looks like it was a very nice fall ride indeed!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

A little Sierra Color here in NorCal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Hey there,
Just picked up the bike (used) 5 weeks ago. Been working on it a bit but can't ride as often as I'd like to. Not counting the leisurely rides with the wife on the roads, been on the trials 7 times. Not too bad considering work and I have my kids every other week.

Most recent ride was a 2.25 mile trail almost entirely uphill (639 ft ascent). Ass kicked going in, kicked ass coming down. I knew we lived in a beautiful area, but there are some gorgeous places on these trails.

I've been trying new areas and trails every time, so I GoPro at least some of it. I later can critique it and see if I can figure out how I can improve on not just my riding, but my video editing as well :-D


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*A little High-Elevation fun before it gets too cold...*


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome pix all!

Quick 8miles at Bonelli, met some guys that were a bit lost, so gave them a tour around the park.

The Unit is getting all the luv lately.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Rode Ash Canyon for the first time today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Loving the single speed! Another awesome ride...24 miles and 3700 vertical. I could've just taken pictures all day. The aspens are at full pop; the understory is amazing; the sky was so blue...

















Two bottles, one gear, loads of rocks and roots. My kind of ride!


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

Had a surprisingly great ride. Recently started actually riding with people and been getting my butt kicked. Learned real fast that my solo pace just doesn't cut it when riding with better riders. So I have been working on my fitness a lot, not avoiding the crappy hills and generally just putting in suffer fests. Today I went out on a loop and put together 6 PRs, a silver that tied a PR and a silver that was on a section that I cherry picked a PR on a month or so back. Best thing is that I felt like I left some on the table and know I left a couple seconds on a section that I did PR due to getting bounced off my line. Pretty stoked to be reaping the rewards of a few weeks of suffering.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Crazy days we are having in AK. Started off pretty cold, below freezing, but once the sun hit, things warmed up fast. Ended up at the brewery outside in a t-shirt drinking a beer. There is usually snow by now.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Finally starting to feel like summer is fading out here. Headed out this morning and the on ramp to the highway was closed so I cruised on down to the old four lane and decided to just stay on it and ride the trails I've visited the last two weeks.
Rode the trails I missed last weekend due to the high school mtb races (and the week before due to the rain) and then some of the trails I rode last week. Not a whole lot of vertical but more total mileage than most of the trail systems around me.

Came across this little guy, first one i've seen this year.

















Oh, and I remembered to actually look at the shoes I was picking up this time so I was all matchy-matchy.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*Frontier history in AZ...*

Did a little frontier history ride today. Have ridden for 27 days straight so I took it easy today.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I rode today in my first race in over two years. It was also my first ride in a week. The race was a unique format with 3 timed climbing stages, 3 timed descending stages, and one timed rolling stage over a 25 mile course, with 4700'+ of climbing and descending. Trails were chunky and flowy. Weather was cool and drizzly, which made for nice climbing, but slick rocks and roots. Since prizes were given for fastest climbers, fastest descenders, and fastest combined, competitors were riding everything from rigid singlespeeds to 6" FS bikes.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

got to ride Sunday...first fall like ride. We were pretty excited to not be riding in . wall of heat and humidity!! 3 laps around the local yokel trails and some bushwacking as well

Krampus celebrating the first fall ride








my freind and his good ol' Rincon








the trail ahead. Perfect Sunday morning conditions. Some leaves starting to turn and fall. The dirt was perfect.








there was actually a lot of debris on the trail from the past 3 weeks of rain, and one section of trail...about 20 square feet, had washed into the river...mud slide. We had to create a new section around it. Will be bringing the trail saw on the next trip for sure


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good stuff boys and girls. Glad all are getting out before the cold hits.

SglTrak, where was that race? Is that Lory?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good stuff boys and girls. Glad all are getting out before the cold hits.
> 
> SglTrak, where was that race? Is that Lory?


Horsetooth and Lory.
https://www.relive.cc/view/1876575919


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Horsetooth and Lory.
> https://www.relive.cc/view/1876575919


Nice!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good stuff boys and girls. Glad all are getting out WAITING FOR the cold TO hit.


fixed it for ya


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> fixed it for ya


Fat bike itch I take it. 👌


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

More Mesoproterozoic granite in Scottsdale, AZ


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Fat bike itch I take it. 👌


...and cold weather itch. Tired of the heat and humidity!!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

42F with steady rain today. Good dirt. And nice color.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I went riding over the weekend in my local bike park. I met a ton of new friends. Unfortunately, one of them had an epic crash that no one saw. We were sitting on top of a cliff and the dude descended down the side. We heard a bike crash. He screamed up to us that he was ok but his bike was disabled.

He managed to wrap the brake cable completely around the head tube and blew out his tire.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Just a quick ride up Fromme today. Fog was kinda neat, and it was a good ride... Any ride beats sitting in front of the computer!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Finally starting to feel like summer is fading out here. Headed out this morning and the on ramp to the highway was closed so I cruised on down to the old four lane and decided to just stay on it and ride the trails I've visited the last two weeks.
> Rode the trails I missed last weekend due to the high school mtb races (and the week before due to the rain) and then some of the trails I rode last week. Not a whole lot of vertical but more total mileage than most of the trail systems around me.
> 
> Came across this little guy, first one i've seen this year.
> ...


So ... a mountain bike time machine! That's pretty cool!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Not a long ride but three hours of enjoyment despite the mosquitoes was a good way to begin my day.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got a few miles in between the leftovers from hurricane Rosa.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

29er4ever said:


> Got a few miles in between the leftovers from hurricane Rosa.
> View attachment 1218905


g damn that is a sweet pic...and bike...and place to ride


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> Got a few miles in between the leftovers from hurricane Rosa.
> View attachment 1218905


That is one great pic!


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

my little ride after work


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

I rode this morning. Full loop (8.4 miles / ~1,500') and it was fantastic! I kept telling myself to stop and grab some pictures, but I was having too much fun  I like the new stretches of trail I finished up and it makes me psyched to keep working on it! Only thing I have to show is a Strava Overview


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Maurizio said:


> my little ride after work


After work! It's neat to see posts from people all over the world, even if it makes sitting down to my work desk in the morning a bit more difficult, when others are out riding in the evening.

I got a ride in this morning. I ended up scouting out a bunch of little trails in my local network that I usually pass by, partly because I was trying to avoid a dog walker on a singletrack downhill. I rode all over and ended up behind the slow little off leash dog again, and mostly laughed it off with the owner.

Also tried using my heartrate monitor to do a "tempo" ride, which ended up mostly meaning I dialed it back a little bit on the climbs. I'm hoping I was overtraining before, when I used to just go all out every day, and this new method will net me some energy.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes! A buddy and I drove up to Squamish. We didn't have a lot of time, so we just rode "Leave of Absence" and "Rupert," but I had a great time! Hadn't ridden those trails before and really enjoyed the rocks, even though I know there are much bigger ones up there... 








Edith Lake








Leave of Absence








Rupert


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Managed to get out for a quick rip after work with the boss today. Was fun!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Managed to get out for a quick rip after work with the boss today. Was fun!
> 
> View attachment 1219062


Nice pic looks like an awesome area to ride, where are you located?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> Got a few miles in between the leftovers from hurricane Rosa.
> View attachment 1218905


Nice pic, hope to ride was a good one.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Those rocks look fun bjeast and Mckinley.

I got a quick ride in before my bike commute this morning. I spooked a young buck that was saying hello (I mean, afaik) to a female deer. He didn't go far, but he didn't seem pissed enough to come after me with his rack, but I guess deer don't do that anyways. Good ride.


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Went exploring today. Needed to work off a bad mood so went riding around the river walk.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

on Elfs wood trail ( named locals )


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Horrible conditions, trails are still damp near me and have a lot of debris and fallen trees along the way that need to be cleared before they can be enjoyed once again. So I know what I will be doing this weekend, but I did get to ride somewhat which is better than nothing and I did feed a lot of the mosquitoes out there today so something was able to enjoy my ride. I did see this guy as well.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got out for a quick spin, 12miles.

Rough week, was in need of some therapy.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

natas1321 said:


> Nice pic looks like an awesome area to ride, where are you located?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Mid Vancouver Island, Comox Valley area. Lots of great trails around here, the one in the pic is only 10 minutes from work. A few big trail systems close buy and a bike park for lift access. Lots of rain forest riding. Pretty lucky to have so many trails so close!

Another quick rip today with the boss, goofing around with the rocks.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Mid Vancouver Island, Comox Valley area. Lots of great trails around here, the one in the pic is only 10 minutes from work. A few big trail systems close buy and a bike park for lift access. Lots of rain forest riding. Pretty lucky to have so many trails so close!
> 
> Another quick rip today with the boss, goofing around with the rocks.
> 
> View attachment 1219213


Looks like a nice place to ride - and only ten minutes from work? That's great!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yesterday it was back to Fromme (man I ride there a lot). My buddy brought someone along who is relative newcomer to mountain biking. It was fun to see the beginning of another addiction. She was already talking about getting a new bike. We managed to get her out on a blue trail or two. Below is pic of me on one of the usual trails.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Yesterday it was back to Fromme (man I ride there a lot). My buddy brought someone along who is relative newcomer to mountain biking. It was fun to see the beginning of another addiction. She was already talking about getting a new bike. We managed to get her out on a blue trail or two. Below is pic of me on one of the usual trails.
> 
> View attachment 1219335


From your pictures the Northshore looks awesome to ride, so many great trails and stunts, I'd wanna ride there every day (although I'd have to get a whole lot better, lol)!  Great pics as always!


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Rode with my son locally. Beautiful day out!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I am fighting burnout from riding the local trails, so I spent some time on gravel today.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Screwing around with my new phone today. It makes those gif thingies!







Video quality was too high for the forum to load one more than .5s long, though. Hope that doesn't give anyone a seizure...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> From your pictures the Northshore looks awesome to ride, so many great trails and stunts, I'd wanna ride there every day (although I'd have to get a whole lot better, lol)!  Great pics as always!


From what I've seen of your pics, you wouldn't have any problems...  That said, I'm solidly Intermediate. There's some stuff I wouldn't dare attempt that riders do like it's nothing. Also, I'm never going to win "fastest down the mountain!"


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Definitely nowhere near the level you all are at, but the want to ride is there. Took the bike with me to work and after, hit up a loop with the goal to ride further before pushing, and to actually complete a trail loop.

I did. The last part, was some serious rocky, technical, suspension abusing terrain.

https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/1035754/annadel-loop-alternative

https://www.relive.cc/view/rt10001839677

Thanks to all for the motivational pics and info


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

JimF777 said:


> Definitely nowhere near the level you all are at, but the want to ride is there. Took the bike with me to work and after, hit up a loop with the goal to ride further before pushing, and to actually complete a trail loop.
> 
> I did. The last part, was some serious rocky, technical, suspension abusing terrain.
> 
> ...


Looks like a really nice ride!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Yeah got out today for a good ride and came across this guy sunbathing in the middle of the trail.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Rode 20.5 miles at Kingdom Trails, Vermont. 1600 feet of climbing.

I used to bring a more race oriented bike, but this year took my Pivot 429 trail. Major improvement! Ripped through the berms, roots, tight turns and switch backs. The geometry and extra suspension made it fun.

Certainly in the past, once in a while I felt either under biked or a bit weak on the skill set.

Spanked it hard and cleaned nearly everything. Awesome ride.

Ate like a horse later on.

Tired, too.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, met at a friend's house and rode to the trail. 11.7miles with 1300' of elev gained. Hero dirt, a bit of mud, great ride.

I wanted it to rain but it never happened, perfect weather though.

Pink in October to support breast cancer.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

You all just foolin' around. I did 30 miles this morning after a large breakfast...... wait, oh crap, that was 3.0 miles and I wanted to bring up that large breakfast. 
Still, had a great time riding around by myself searching for oxygen :-D


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Did a 27 mile road ride on the hard tail. meh.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

JimF777 said:


> You all just foolin' around. I did 30 miles this morning after a large breakfast...... wait, oh crap, that was 3.0 miles and I wanted to bring up that large breakfast.
> Still, had a great time riding around by myself searching for oxygen :-D


Nice trail, are you in Nor/SoCal?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a fun caturday evening ride. Sure felt and looked like fall! The air was fresh, colours brilliant.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^ Great pics!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> ^^ Great pics!


Indeed - great pics everyone!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Went to Fromme, and, in addition to riding Seventh Secret, rode Pipeline, a trail I haven't ridden for a very long time! Had a lot of fun with a couple of friends!

There is a section at the end of the Pipeline feature (the video below ends before I finished it) that is quite skinny.














Some people ride those things in their sleep, but I'm not one of them. I didn't know it was there, so once I was on it it was too late. It was about 4 feet or so off the ground (it felt higher), and not something I wanted to fall off with my bad knees. So I just kept looking at the end of it until I got there. Then it turns 90 degrees right and down. Made it this time, but I don't think I'll do the last bit again.  Best I've ever ridden something like that, and probably the last time. Just goes to show that there are times when not having time to think about trying something is okay.

After that we did one of the usual suspects - Floppy Bunny.








The entrance to Floppy Bunny


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

b rock said:


> After work! It's neat to see posts from people all over the world, even if it makes sitting down to my work desk in the morning a bit more difficult, when others are out riding in the evening.
> 
> I got a ride in this morning. I ended up scouting out a bunch of little trails in my local network that I usually pass by, partly because I was trying to avoid a dog walker on a singletrack downhill. I rode all over and ended up behind the slow little off leash dog again, and mostly laughed it off with the owner.
> 
> Also tried using my heartrate monitor to do a "tempo" ride, which ended up mostly meaning I dialed it back a little bit on the climbs. I'm hoping I was overtraining before, when I used to just go all out every day, and this new method will net me some energy.


Yep ! keep on riding !!!!!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Nice trail, are you in Nor/SoCal?


Norcal, Sonoma County, nestled between Santa Rosa and Cotati ;-)

So, the pro racer neighbor took me out to Annadel Park this morning at the ungodly hour of 7 am! That wasn't so great, but the 11 miles of different trails was killer. I figure this is my tenth ride on trails to date, so I'm still pushing the bike up the long hills, but the downhill stuff? That's some fun stuff!

Quick GoPro video


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Got into some wet snow today.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

ghood said:


> Got into some wet snow today.


Love that pic, though I'm not quite ready for snow yet!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ghood said:


> Got into some wet snow today.


....and here it comes!!!!! Can't wait for the white stuff to happen!! Sick of 85-95* and 80%+ humidity.

C'mon winter!!!!!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Dirt was perfect today.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Shortest ride I’ve been on in a long time. Lory State Park, in Fort Collins, CO. 

Started out at 45 and misty, did 10 miles and decided to bail when it turned to a light rain/snow mix. What were fast trails with hero dirt turned into very slow trails. Didn’t leave any ruts, thankfully, but I’m guessing it would’ve gone that way had I stayed out longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> Shortest ride I've been on in a long time. Lory State Park, in Fort Collins, CO.
> 
> Started out at 45 and misty, did 10 miles and decided to bail when it turned to a light rain/snow mix. What were fast trails with hero dirt turned into very slow trails. Didn't leave any ruts, thankfully, but I'm guessing it would've gone that way had I stayed out longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like the same weather we had up there for the race last weekend.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Headed up north to Fort Bragg and pedaled around in Jackson Demo today. Checked out the new brewery in town after our ride too. Not a bad day


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Little Southern AZ ride today.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Ol Bromy said:


> Headed up north to Fort Bragg and pedaled around in Jackson Demo today. Checked out the new brewery in town after our ride too. Not a bad day


The bike looks friggin huge compared to person in the tree.

You went north to Fort Bragg, from whereabouts?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

JimF777 said:


> The bike looks friggin huge compared to person in the tree.
> 
> You went north to Fort Bragg, from whereabouts?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


My wife and I both thought it was funny that she looked puny next to my bike in the foreground. Just strange perspective I guess with her standing in the bottom of the Drive Thru tree.

Headed up to FB from Belmont like we do a few times a year...love it up here


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ol Bromy said:


> My wife and I both thought it was funny that she looked puny next to my bike in the foreground. Just strange perspective I guess with her standing in the bottom of the Drive Thru tree.


Is the orange bike a 36'er?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Got out for a drizzly funday ride. Found some trails with good drainage and not too muddy. Washed the tires riding through puddles


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is the orange bike a 36'er?


Nah...just my awesome 21" Ventana Zeus with 27.5 hoops. My wife's actually above average height too. Maybe there's a vortex inside that burned up old redwood stump that shrank her down, or it could just be the terrible camera on my iPhone


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

A friend and I spent a couple hours discovering new ground on our local trails this past Sunday.









Got nice and muddy too. We felt like kids again discovering new trails, and scenery. Sadly, that was my only picture from our adventure (bike was still fairly clean at that point). It was a good day though. Bike was covered in mud by time we were done. Loving my new hobby.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I came, raced, and conquered







Sore loser...


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

And yes, that's how steep the trail was.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

OwenM said:


> I came, raced, and conquered
> View attachment 1219788
> 
> Sore loser...


Where was that?


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Trussville, AL. Fun little loop trail I ride a lot.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good afternoon ride.... also found some cool mushrooms. For those in the know, Lion's Mane is astounding

































https://draxe.com/lions-mane-mushroom/


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cyclelicious again." Creepy looking shroom with some potential benefits. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I had planned to go for a long road bike ride but then decided to go mountain biking. Glad I did. The past three weekends I rode some trails that don't have as much elevation change as where I normally ride. I was dying on the first trail; had to stop and rest twice when I usually don't stop at all. Probably hasn't helped that I have been running less.

Met this sweet pooch named Shimano. She and I were feeling the same.









This is for sXeXBMXer:

I usually just throw my bike in the back of my Forester but I had to put it on the roof so I could pick up a Tama Swingstar set for my son!









They sound so much better than the "just above trashcans" he was playing. Uh, how do you make them quieter?


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

The wife and I did the same loop that we did yesterday with a couple of trails added on. Found a bunch of signs still posted from the Caspar Classic race that happened recently since most of our ride covers the same ground...maybe we’ll race one of these years? Legs felt so good that we took the pooch out for a hike after lunch. Another great day


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> I had planned to go for a long road bike ride but then decided to go mountain biking. Glad I did. The past three weekends I rode some trails that don't have as much elevation change as where I normally ride. I was dying on the first trail; had to stop and rest twice when I usually don't stop at all. Probably hasn't helped that I have been running less.
> 
> Met this sweet pooch named Shimano. She and I were feeling the same.
> 
> ...


Sweet score!! How old is he? He is lucky The drumline I teach just got a brand new Tama drumline this summer. Birch/bubinga shells. Sounds so sweet!!!

You can buy these things called "Sound Off" pads that work really well, and don't affect the way they feel to play...


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Son wanted easier terrain, so he got it! Had a great ride locally then an awesome dinner of blue cheese ravioli around the fire pit!


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Wish I did but couldn't. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

roughster said:


> Son wanted easier terrain, so he got it! Had a great ride locally then an awesome dinner of blue cheese ravioli around the fire pit!
> 
> View attachment 1219871
> 
> ...


sweet ride....

...and recipe for the ravioli?


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Riding off into the sunset


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> Riding off into the sunset
> 
> View attachment 1219876
> 
> ...


Nice pics.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> Sweet score!! How old is he? He is lucky The drumline I teach just got a brand new Tama drumline this summer. Birch/bubinga shells. Sounds so sweet!!!
> 
> You can buy these things called "Sound Off" pads that work really well, and don't affect the way they feel to play...


He's 16. I might try those pads if my wife complains. They say "Provides a 95% volume reduction"; I wish they made some thinner ones, 50% noise reduction would be fine.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't post for every ride, but I'm marking the day I switched my 29+ back out for 26x4.0 JJ/FastTrak F/R. Plus new brake pads. A little night time shakedown to get my brake levers positioned exactly, and dial down my tire pressure. A little pavement, a little grass, a little sand, a little water, a little roots, and a F-load of bugs. P-tooey!! 

-F


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> sweet ride....
> 
> ...and recipe for the ravioli?


It was a Sunbasket so I couldn't really say other than it was delicious


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Quick mtb ride before my bike commute. I ran into hikers/dog walkers 3 times on the neighborhood singletrack, and kept it friendly/dismounted/tried to yield. They seemed to really appreciate it, and I take it for granted now that at least one hiker usually thanks me for using a (passive) Timber bell so they can hear me coming. Playing Multi Use Trail Ambassador for MTBRs is less of a chore now that I am focusing on technique and structured heart rate training instead of pinning it for strava.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Yesterday it was back to Fromme (man I ride there a lot). My buddy brought someone along who is relative newcomer to mountain biking. It was fun to see the beginning of another addiction. She was already talking about getting a new bike. We managed to get her out on a blue trail or two. Below is pic of me on one of the usual trails.
> 
> View attachment 1219335


I've been out sick with the flu last week and so it's nice to ride vicariously through your pictures. I can't wait to head up there to ride the shore one of these days.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Curveball said:


> I've been out sick with the flu last week and so it's nice to ride vicariously through your pictures. I can't wait to head up there to ride the shore one of these days.


Sorry to hear. you're not feeling well! And yeah, sometime you have to get up here! Too bad we're heading into the rainy season...


----------



## TwydePiper (Oct 8, 2018)

I went out today just around town sidewalks are rough enough it's like a rock garden in some spots with little kickers from the roots bulging up in others bout 6 miles


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

Almost everyday, still warm & humid here in SE PA. Lots of wet, so we're riding hard surfaces instead of the wet puddled trails. Waiting for some cool refreshing weather.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ speedy recovery curveball. Excellent daily ride stories!
Our trails were too wet to ride following Monday's rain so we kept it urban and rode along the river


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Real trail test today with the new tires and brake pads. Got into a good groove this morning, and the new tires were growling around each corner. Saw quite a few mice dashing across the trail in my headlight, along with several raccoons that seemed not so much alarmed, but just politely making room on the trail. One climbed a small tree to avoid me then stopped at about head height - I had to duck to avoid it. Goofball.

-F


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Technically, there's already a trail, but I see what they mean by "The bike trail will 'eventually' go all the way around the lake"(North Lakes, Oak Mtn SP in AL). It *could* use a little work...







25+ miles, I meet one other mountain biker, and of course it's while I'm standing in the middle of the trail screwing with the rebound on my shock. Luckily I heard him coming and got out of the way, so he didn't have to stop. Would hate to be guilty of one of my own biggest pet peeves!:eekster:

Lucked out and didn't get more than sprinkles until the drive home.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

After three days without a ride, made it up to Fromme today with a buddy! Had a nice three hour ride! Rode Expresso, Baden Powell, then back up for Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, Kirkford, and then Roadside Attraction back the parking lot. The trails were in great shape, it was an amazing fall day, and the new shock on the bike performed well!


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

It felt like 25c with humidity this morning so I went out and did 19.7 kms of trail. I would have kept going but my crank and bb started making some loud noise. So I quit just in case. Beautiful trails, it had just rained and the colors were amazing.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mixed terrain ride today, rode to my local trail, then home for a good 17mile ride.

Only 1 bike and 2 trail runners, on the trail.

Got to see some Deer, they were on both sides of the trail, so I rerouted myself to not disturb them. They are a bit far, but visible. 2nd pic.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

railntrail said:


> A little Sierra Color here in NorCal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Bluegill said:


> More Mesoproterozoic granite in Scottsdale, AZ
> 
> View attachment 1218789
> 
> ...


Admins need to add a "like" button of some sort. I love so many of the pics on this site!!!!!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Just enough rain to keep it cool and dust-free


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

JimF777 said:


> Admins need to add a "like" button of some sort. I love so many of the pics on this site!!!!!


Agreed! So many great pics, I want to ride everyone else's trails! 

Another good ride with the boss today, much fun. Now enjoying a nice local IPA, yum!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Agreed! So many great pics, I want to ride everyone else's trails!
> 
> Another good ride with the boss today, much fun. Now enjoying a nice local IPA, yum!
> 
> ...


That looks nice! That last pic looks like it would be a great place to ride!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Just a short ride through Pacific Spirit park (aka "The Endowment Lands") today. A lot better than nothing!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Explored some trails we’d never ridden in the Mendocino Woodlands and had a great ride again today. Found some really steep, but fun stuff out there. We’re always blown away by the mind boggling number of trails out here built by only a handful of riders.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

52 miles on the singlespeed, up into the foothills and back. Roughly 2500' of climbing, lots of rocks and gnarly good stuff!!!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Big temperature drop and beautiful weather, but I became obsessed with something not being right lately, and spent almost as much time messing around with my fork as on the bike. Guess that's the danger of keeping a box of tools in the car.
And of working night shift. Starting to think I work on the bike in my sleep, unless someone broke into my house while I was on vacation and put an extra token in my fork:skep:


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

When you roll right through a spot you've gotten jammed up a couple dozen times without ever making it...well, it's just some rocks with a stupid tree blocking the line, but I gladly take any little personal victories that come my way!:thumbsup:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

OwenM said:


> When you roll right through a spot you've gotten jammed up a couple dozen times without ever making it...well, it's just some rocks with a stupid tree blocking the line, but I gladly take any little personal victories that come my way!:thumbsup:
> View attachment 1220529


I recall you posting about that very spot and not making it a few weeks ago.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I did it twice! Tried a third time, but hit the brake and didn't make it, so quit while I was ahead


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful day before the big storm tomorrow. (NOAA says up to 16" could fall in the mountains--woohoo!!)
19.5 miles and 3600 vertical on the single speed.








One gear, always the wrong one! Haha! If it doesn't kill me, its going to make me stronger. I built this bike at the beginning of 2018 and have ridden it 80% of the time this year. I am able to climb almost everything I could with gears now. And I am generally much faster on it than a geared bike now. Interesting.








Stopping to grab a bite to eat and a quick drink while enjoying the final days of the aspens. This is one my main places to ride. Climbing from downtown Santa Fe up into the high mountains one last time (if it snows tomorrow).








Going off drops like this on a rigid bike is sort of like hitting a fast baseball with an aluminum bat. Boy oh boy does it hurt the hands! Haha! It also makes me so much smoother having to absorb all the terrain with my body instead of suspension. I sort of like it (a lot!).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sweet ride today


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Beautiful fall color shots you’s guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep, 16.5 miles, plus I cut out this head hunter with my handsaw, hiking in with my Stihl to clear this large tree today.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Went out for a solo ride (as most are at this point) putting on 13.5 miles at Annadel state park. Longest ride for me so far. Got first good crash out of the way as well.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, I got a cold somehow, but still wanted to get a ride. I dropped off my daughter downtown and headed up to the North Shore. Man, was Fromme busy today. Did easier trails (Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, Kirkford, and Floppy Bunny. Despite how I was feeling, I rode some sections the fastest I've ever ridden them. Of course, my "fastest" will likely be quite a bit slower than other people's "medium."


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

8k8k18k8k1m8k8k18k8k1mm


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great Fall ride today, leaves are in full color!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I convinced a friend to stop riding at our local bike park every weekend and actually ride some trails. We had some fun at the Black Diamond Open Space! There are too many trails and we were only able to ride around half of them in about 3 hrs. I think I wore him out because I was ready to ride a diamond trail toward the end.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taildragger (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome sunset with my bestest riding buddy.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Rail Trail Sunday, but the trails are still wet, better than zero miles.


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

Another chilly morning, not used to it yet.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Slowhead said:


> Another chilly morning, not used to it yet.


A little more info on that bike?


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> A little more info on that bike?


Salsa Fargo, it has been a fun bike. Still pondering a tire swap.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

My son and I rode today in Southern AZ. Great weather.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Rode with my way better half today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Finally got back down to Mohican SP. Despite some rain over night, and temps <45F the trail was really good with just a few mud puddles. The Mohican-Malabar Bike Club crew does impeccable trailwork! Not one tree down in 24 miles!

We kept a pretty chill pace until the group fragmented at mile 12 and just me and the ride leader headed off to finish the last half. Having never met before, we turned out to be pretty well-matched riders and had a great time. I had been able to mash the 4th cog of my 11-36 up to that point, but the climb up from the covered bridge required either bigger legs or lower gears. ow. :cryin: I made a few mistakes, as certain trail features have "evolved" and one big root cluster almost separated me from my bike, but I followed them with great recoveries and kept the rubber side down, so I got my moneysworth for sure. The last 5 miles is def. my favorite, and I hit it pretty hard - amazed that I had enough left in the tank to hit anything.

Here we are about 5mi. in and loving life.







That's not the trail, per se. The trail cuts through a walk-in camping area, which is a good regroup spot.

-F


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

railntrail said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, wish it was that dry here. Been raining for almost two months now on and off every few days.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

beastmaster said:


> Beautiful day before the big storm tomorrow. (NOAA says up to 16" could fall in the mountains--woohoo!!)
> 19.5 miles and 3600 vertical on the single speed.
> 
> View attachment 1220551
> ...


Looks like a fun place to ride.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I rode yesterday, first proper ride back out since I lost my 4 legged best friend, it was much needed and appreciated. Weather turned out to be awesome, despite seeming like we might encounter some muddy trails on the ride out in the dark, but nothing of the sort, just tacky trails and bright blue skies.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ I am so sorry for your loss! Your pic is beautiful though and it looks like a great place to ride. Time heals


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear that LyNx!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ I am so sorry for your loss! Your pic is beautiful though and it looks like a great place to ride. Time heals





jcd46 said:


> Sorry to hear that LyNx!


Ditto.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

railntrail said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet Lake Tahoe shots. Lucky you, are you a local?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

LyNx said:


> I rode yesterday, first proper ride back out since I lost my 4 legged best friend, it was much needed and appreciated. Weather turned out to be awesome, despite seeming like we might encounter some muddy trails on the ride out in the dark, but nothing of the sort, just tacky trails and bright blue skies.
> 
> View attachment 1220775


it looks like he arranged for that weather to happen!!! He knew you were going to ride...


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Drool!


railntrail said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

I was almost done, but the clouds were setting up for an awesome sunset, so I took another lap so I could get some pics.









I could hear the hikers about 100 yards away gasp when they came around the corner and saw the view.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sweet Lake Tahoe shots. Lucky you, are you a local?


Been in the Tahoe / Truckee area about 40 years and just applied for Local status. Haven't heard back yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Explored trails we hadn’t ridden here yet. We were happy to find some signs to help us along the way today.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Not much of a ride today. Just another Pacific Spirit Park ride, but it was still nice to get out. Stopped for a pic of the bike by the base of this massive tree that had fallen many years ago. Would have been something to see that tree go down!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^So many great pics!

Weathers been good, so got out for another ride.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

railntrail said:


> Been in the Tahoe / Truckee area about 40 years and just applied for Local status. Haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, some places are tight with that.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Gorgeous landscapes and daily ride stories makes me happy and look forward to my next ride!


----------



## Pena (Oct 17, 2018)

I rode today.
Here is my daily commute ride. What do you think?


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Not today, but I did get out on Sunday and Monday since I worked on Saturday. Sunday was a local flow trail and I had a heap of fun.









Monday, I headed over the mountains into sunny skies for some fall colors on a dirt bike trail along the North Fork Taneum Creek. The ride was fun, but my dropper post failed and I was getting sick which made the climbs tough. Fortunately the trail wasn't very steep and riding with the dropper up wasn't a big problem.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

We were planning a different route to one of our new favorite trails, “Big Tree”, which is a really awesome singletrack descent. It’s named after a 190’ tall, 1300 year old, old growth coastal redwood right at the entrance to the trail. It’s one of the last on the coastal range and really a beautiful sight! 

We’d just ducked into another really fun trail on our way to visit the giant redwood, when I saw 2 large bear cubs running at top speed following their rather large mom down the trail in front of me. Once it registered what I was looking at, they bolted off of the trail and into the woods. We turned around and climbed back up and took the fire road around.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics all. And Bromy, I'm glad you're encounter with the bear was uneventful!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks, Bjeast. I’ve encountered all kinds of other wild critters on rides. Plenty of bobcats, coyotes, deer, rattlesnakes...but this was a new one. Took a second for my brain to figure out I wasn’t seeing another rider’s big black trail dogs in front of me.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Ol Bromy said:


> Thanks, Bjeast. I've encountered all kinds of other wild critters on rides. Plenty of bobcats, coyotes, deer, rattlesnakes...but this was a new one. Took a second for my brain to figure out I wasn't seeing another rider's big black trail dogs in front of me.


Great shots and looks like a super place to ride. You sure have a few critters there that would love to ruin your day.

I think if I ever saw a bear then I'd break a bunch of Strave KOM's and I don't even use Strava.

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Mr Crudley said:


> Great shots and looks like a super place to ride. You sure have a few critters there that would love to ruin your day.
> 
> I think if I ever saw a bear then I'd break a bunch of Strave KOM's and I don't even use Strava.
> 
> Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


I know what you mean. My wife scooted up the trail to the road faster than I've seen before. I decided to walk my bike and be loud.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*Phoenix visit*

Up in Phoenix for the week...did some riding in Fountain Hills.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Knobby tyres and knobby lizard (OR stumpy tail and Stumpjumper). An EXO sidewall test.


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Yep, got in 14 miles in the cold drizzle. All the trails are nothing but mud pits so I hit the concrete riverwalk. Even some of that was closed for all the flooding we've had.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sideknob said:


> Knobby tyres and knobby lizard (OR stumpy tail and Stumpjumper). An EXO sidewall test.
> 
> View attachment 1221197
> View attachment 1221198
> ...


Possibly a "Blue Tongue Skink". Great shots.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

13 miles, Hawes Trail in Phoenix


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chase2wheels said:


> 13 miles, Hawes Trail in Phoenix
> 
> View attachment 1221226
> 
> View attachment 1221227


I didn't think Yetis were allowed outside of Colorado. 

Great shots.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes indeed! Once again I was back at Mt. Fromme and it was an amazing day. The weather was phenomenal, the trails were great and the bike felt great!


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I didn't think Yetis were allowed outside of Colorado.
> 
> Great shots.


This one loves the southwest. ?


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Got in about 13mi. before it got too dark to find the brewery. 









Cool new tabletop bridge feature








-F


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

Didn't ride yesterday but had a dream last night that I cleaned the big log drop I've been avoiding for a few years. Might have to try it now...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Riding tomorrow in the Sonora, CA mountains. Pinecrest.

Room for bikes, not people.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

fc said:


> Riding tomorrow in the Sonora, CA mountains. Pinecrest.
> 
> Room for bikes, not people.
> 
> View attachment 1221339


sweet set up!!!

people are overrated


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

That’s quite the setup there, FC. Have a good trip


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ol Bromy said:


> That's quite the setup there, FC. Have a good trip


It's hard for me to take this serious as I scan over and see your avatar. 

Have fun FC, love the MTBTaco.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's hard for me to take this serious as I scan over and see your avatar.
> 
> Have fun FC, love the MTBTaco.


One of my favorite photos of my baby bro. Still cracks me up


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ol Bromy said:


> One of my favorite photos of my baby bro. Still cracks me up


I can see why, face palm.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

https://strava.app.link/arFRbZKr9Q

Sweet 10 miler at las posadas state forest in NorCal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice^^^

Uggh I was hoping to shake this flu by today, my riding is out for this weekend! Must live through your adventures!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

There has been too much time between rides lately.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Planning to ride Caturday and Funday!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Last ride of our trip today...miss this place already


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Nice^^^
> 
> Uggh I was hoping to shake this flu by today, my riding is out for this weekend! Must live through your adventures!


Hope you get to feeling better, jcd. I'm still in San Fran until next Thursday working everyday so I won't be riding either.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Hope you get to feeling better, jcd. I'm still in San Fran until next Thursday working everyday so I won't be riding either.


Thanks Chaz! I haven't had a flu like this in years, and I'm also training a class. In 10+years of training it was my first canceled class. I'm getting better though.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks Chaz! I haven't had a flu like this in years, and I'm also training a class. In 10+years of training it was my first canceled class. I'm getting better though.


Good to hear. I hope you will be back on the trails soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

JDTorr said:


> Good to hear. I hope you will be back on the trails soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks JD!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Yes indeed! Once again I was back at Mt. Fromme and it was an amazing day. The weather was phenomenal, the trails were great and the bike felt great!
> 
> View attachment 1221262


Cool shot!


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

bjeast said:


> Yes indeed! Once again I was back at Mt. Fromme and it was an amazing day. The weather was phenomenal, the trails were great and the bike felt great!
> 
> View attachment 1221262


So cool. We enjoy the sport in our own unique skills level. I would never try that but it really looks fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Yesterday's ride, but I will be going out again today (and hopefully tomorrow)









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Managed to get out yesterday for a 30k ride with my 17 year old daughter around Vancouver (her teachers had a ProD day). Rode from the house down to Stanley Park, grabbed some food downtown and back home! Always nice to get out with the kid and it was a beautiful day, despite some haze.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Rain gear test today. 12mi. FAIL!








Time for new rain gear.

-F


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Weather is getting cooler but riding is getting better


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I had a great ride today. Nursing a birthday hangover but still rocked it. It was dead still clear skies and 70° a perfect fall day. Hard to believe there was snow on the ground two days ago. This weather in Colorado plays havoc with snakes going in and out of hibernation. I spotted a baby Prairie Rattlesnake and a hiker couple said they saw a large one.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

First back-to-back ride days in over a month.









P.S. Happy belated b-day DIRTJUNKIE


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Thanks sgltrak, getting this weather while we can.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Following yesterday's ride, I intended to do a 16 mile loop at Annadel today. However time and water supply had other plans. Took a little cut-off trail which lopped off about 4 miles and ended it on little over 12 miles. 
Lots of pushing, I still have a long way to go on technical ascents.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Celebrating our 30 year anniversary by riding at the Grand Canyon








Wife had a sprained ankle, so we didn't quite make 30 miles








Turnaround at Hermit's Rest


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great Autumn ride yesterday, Maple Grove trail in Fundy. Rocks and roots all covered in a carpet of leaves makes the extra grip from the fat sneakers much appreciated.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Aquerino Forest*

there's in Tuscany near Emilia and the typical bread named Schiacciata


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

29er4ever said:


> Celebrating our 30 year anniversary by riding at the Grand Canyon
> View attachment 1221540
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics of the Grand Canyon. Still kicking myself for not visiting it while I lived in AZ


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ol Bromy said:


> Nice pics of the Grand Canyon. Still kicking myself for not visiting it while I lived in AZ


So your brothers expression in your avatar is what I picture you doing right now.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I was gonna ride a really nice trail system yesterday with my family but my daughter became sick first thing in the morning. Oh well, I decided to ride across the street. I met a new friend and got some digits from more local riders and very soon, I will have a massive MTB group to invite for trail rides.

Here is a quick 60 second video of me testing out my new wheels, Cushcore, beating my old Strava time, and hanging with my new riding buddy. I was also trying out my 4k recording with 24fps rather than 30 on my Hero 7 Black.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So your brothers expression in your avatar is what I picture you doing right now.


Especially after seeing 29er4ever's shots


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Battery said:


> I was gonna ride a really nice trail system yesterday with my family but my daughter became sick first thing in the morning. Oh well, I decided to ride across the street. I met a new friend and got some digits from more local riders and very soon, I will have a massive MTB group to invite for trail rides.
> 
> Here is a quick 60 second video of me testing out my new wheels, Cushcore, beating my old Strava time, and hanging with my new riding buddy. I was also trying out my 4k recording with 24fps rather than 30 on my Hero 7 Black.


That trail looks like fun


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

A fun ride close to home. A ridge trail down to a fun roller coaster type trail.








Ridge trail








Enjoying the trail








So many leaves! It's been dry lately, so the leaves are fluffy, deep and noisy. It's like riding through a bowl of rice crispies! A little nerve racking not being able to see whats under the leaves!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Took a break from winterizing the cabin and did a little two hour loop from the house with my bestie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had a great ride in Squamish today! The weather was amazing, the trails were in great shape and my buddy showed me a few trails I've not yet ridden! I love fall days like this!








On "Entrails."








Part of "Boney Elbows" (I think)








My buddy admiring the view








My buddy on a rock slab








One of the many humourous signs on the trail


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful night...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Jealous of those fall colors back home - 90 here today!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Mckinley said:


> A fun ride close to home. A ridge trail down to a fun roller coaster type trail.
> 
> View attachment 1221602
> 
> Enjoying the trail


Is that a giant dog or a tiny bike? 
(perception looks funny)

-F


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Ol Bromy said:


> That trail looks like fun


It's total fun! It's a green trail that's easy for new riders to try some freeride/descending. I actually use this trail for speed runs instead. I normally give other riders a 60-second head start before I head down.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had to drop my wife off for an 8 AM appointment, so I got in a ride at Fromme. First time ever I've arrived and was the first car in the parking lot. Anyhow, it was another great day. I know the rain is coming, but dang, it was a great fall day! Trails were in fantastic shape!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

First ride back on the neighborhood trails after riding damn near everyday on vacation. I’m always anxious to ride these trails when we get back from up north, thinking I’m gonna kill it out there. Never really the case. Had fun anyway


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Fleas said:


> Is that a giant dog or a tiny bike?
> (perception looks funny)
> 
> -F











Lol, well the bike is a small and the dog is a giant Alaskan malamute, sooo....

I think he ended up sitting a few feet in front of the bike, takes some yelling and cursing to get him to sit still for 2 seconds for a pic! No official weight on him yet, but he's well over a 100 lbs.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mckinley said:


> View attachment 1221842
> 
> 
> Lol, well the bike is a small and the dog is a giant Alaskan malamute, sooo....
> ...


damn, I need huskies back in my life...been too long!!!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Battery said:


> I was gonna ride a really nice trail system yesterday with my family but my daughter became sick first thing in the morning. Oh well, I decided to ride across the street. I met a new friend and got some digits from more local riders and very soon, I will have a massive MTB group to invite for trail rides.
> 
> Here is a quick 60 second video of me testing out my new wheels, Cushcore, beating my old Strava time, and hanging with my new riding buddy. I was also trying out my 4k recording with 24fps rather than 30 on my Hero 7 Black.


Very cool!

What trail is that? It looks quite fun.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Curveball said:


> Very cool!
> 
> What trail is that? It looks quite fun.


Feedback at Swan Creek in Tacoma, WA.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes. I have been riding delayed jetblue flights the whole day.




























I'm missing the bike already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Battery said:


> Feedback at Swan Creek in Tacoma, WA.


I agree with Curve, very sweet looking fun trail. Love the groomed berms through the trees.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

I could see rain showers nearby, and even some lightning not too far away, but I was dry for my ride.








Clouds were starting to clear out as the sun went down.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

bjeast said:


> Great pics!


I agree beautiful pics and rides everyone!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

29er4ever said:


> I could see rain showers nearby, and even some lightning not too far away, but I was dry for my ride.
> View attachment 1222022
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing desert weather patterns. And some amazing shots as usual.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Amazing desert weather patterns. And some amazing shots as usual.


so here is a question...do people who live in parts of the world where this nature scenery is common ever yearn to be other places where different scenery is common? I always see shots like this, and then wonder if people look at pics from where i live and think "I would love to be there"...like, does this kind of scenery/climate ever get monotonous, or even forgotten about?


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> so here is a question...do people who live in parts of the world where this nature scenery is common ever yearn to be other places where different scenery is common? I always see shots like this, and then wonder if people look at pics from where i live and think "I would love to be there"...like, does this kind of scenery/climate ever get monotonous, or even forgotten about?


My wife bought us a heli ride over the Grand Canyon. We asked the pilot that exact question. He said, despite the familiarity, there is something every day that is a little different - season, light, wildlife, vegetation, snow, rock falls, water.... He never gets sick of it. Would he like to see other places? Sure. That's what vacation is for.

-F


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Battery said:


> Feedback at Swan Creek in Tacoma, WA.


Ah, of course!

I've ridden that one and it's a heap of fun.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> so here is a question...do people who live in parts of the world where this nature scenery is common ever yearn to be other places where different scenery is common? I always see shots like this, and then wonder if people look at pics from where i live and think "I would love to be there"...like, does this kind of scenery/climate ever get monotonous, or even forgotten about?


Each part of the country or the world holds different scenery. People who grow up in a beautiful area and never leave take it for granted. Once you've been to other places you yearn for the places you left. And you see beauty in every landscape. All people are different of course but that's how I am.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Curveball said:


> Ah, of course!
> 
> I've ridden that one and it's a heap of fun.


I guess the best KOM time was 38 seconds @20mph! And this whole time I thought my 48 second time @16mph was fast!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

29er4ever said:


> I could see rain showers nearby, and even some lightning not too far away, but I was dry for my ride.
> View attachment 1222022
> 
> 
> ...


Love the pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Beautiful fall ride today.


1024181456a by Nate, on Flickr

Nothing too tough, as my wife has been tied up at work a lot lately, but a gorgeous day to be out.

And then, less than a mile from the trailhead, and less than 1/4 of a mile from the end of the singletrack, this happened.


1024181648 by Nate, on Flickr

There is actually a piece of tire MISSING. This one may not be fixable.


1024181741a by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sXeXBMXer said:


> so here is a question...do people who live in parts of the world where this nature scenery is common ever yearn to be other places where different scenery is common? I always see shots like this, and then wonder if people look at pics from where i live and think "I would love to be there"...like, does this kind of scenery/climate ever get monotonous, or even forgotten about?


Yes, I live where beautiful scenery is common and I do yearn to visit other places where different scenery is common. I have been spoiled living in beautiful places and have found myself taking them for granted at times, but traveling somewhere else and experiencing a different kind of beauty before returning home usually resets the lens through which I view the scenery at home.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> so here is a question...do people who live in parts of the world where this nature scenery is common ever yearn to be other places where different scenery is common? I always see shots like this, and then wonder if people look at pics from where i live and think "I would love to be there"...like, does this kind of scenery/climate ever get monotonous, or even forgotten about?


Well, I love the North Shore and BC in general. I don't want to live anywhere else, but yes, I definitely want to visit other locales!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, managed to get out the Shore again. Tried a couple trails I haven't tried in a long, long time (like over ten years) - Upper Oilcan and Oilcan. Upper was nuts - I enjoyed looking at stuff I would never try, especially at my age! 

Oilcan was great - a lot of fun stuff, some flow, some technical sections, and a few things in between!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

29er4ever said:


> I could see rain showers nearby, and even some lightning not too far away, but I was dry for my ride.
> View attachment 1222022
> 
> 
> ...


Here's some of the results of the storm you saw yesterday. Normally dry wash in west valley (Peoria) had a good bit of runoff today. Had enough rain that I was unable (unwilling) to ride and some hail too. Back to beautiful weather today thankfully!
Mole


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> so here is a question...do people who live in parts of the world where this nature scenery is common ever yearn to be other places where different scenery is common? I always see shots like this, and then wonder if people look at pics from where i live and think "I would love to be there"...like, does this kind of scenery/climate ever get monotonous, or even forgotten about?


The scenery in the Bay Area is good, but I'm tired of looking at and sitting in traffic. I wouldn't mind heading north tho. Somewhere in the PNW would be great as I'm really drawn to that backdrop and climate


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fleas said:


> My wife bought us a heli ride over the Grand Canyon. We asked the pilot that exact question. He said, despite the familiarity, there is something every day that is a little different - season, light, wildlife, vegetation, snow, rock falls, water.... He never gets sick of it. Would he like to see other places? Sure. That's what vacation is for.
> 
> -F





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Each part of the country or the world holds different scenery. People who grow up in a beautiful area and never leave take it for granted. Once you've been to other places you yearn for the places you left. And you see beauty in every landscape. All people are different of course but that's how I am.





sgltrak said:


> Yes, I live where beautiful scenery is common and I do yearn to visit other places where different scenery is common. I have been spoiled living in beautiful places and have found myself taking them for granted at times, but traveling somewhere else and experiencing a different kind of beauty before returning home usually resets the lens through which I view the scenery at home.





bjeast said:


> Well, I love the North Shore and BC in general. I don't want to live anywhere else, but yes, I definitely want to visit other locales!





Ol Bromy said:


> The scenery in the Bay Area is good, but I'm tired of looking at and sitting in traffic. I wouldn't mind heading north tho. Somewhere in the PNW would be great as I'm really drawn to that backdrop and climate


thanks for the replies...I guess living in Central Ohio, i feel that every other place in the world is prettier and has cooler scenery....I mean we also have cool natural features...but it seems like they are not "epic"...and maybe that is because I have lived here all of my life. It would be interesting for me to see some of you guys who live in these (to me) more epic places react to where i live...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

sXeXBMXer said:


> thanks for the replies...I guess living in Central Ohio, i feel that every other place in the world is prettier and has cooler scenery....I mean we also have cool natural features...but it seems like they are not "epic"...and maybe that is because I have lived here all of my life. It would be interesting for me to see some of you guys who live in these (to me) more epic places react to where i live...


Well, you do have this:









Because we changed Denali back to it's original name, I took it upon myself to name Ohio's highest point in google earth "Mt. McKinley" as consolation.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

went for a bit of a ride out on this trail here a couple miles from my house









nearly crashed (well sort of crashed actually ended up putting bike over but stepping off bike as it went down) .. no harm done.. didn't ride that far, but i rode at least 3x times as far as I could a couple months ago.. so good times.. first ride w/ new WTB Pure saddle.. giant contact saddle that was on bike before was not going to work for me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jayem said:


> Well, you do have this:
> 
> View attachment 1222146
> 
> ...


I don't know Jayem, that's a pretty blurry example of a molehill. 

sXeXBMXer, all kidding aside, it's best to enjoy and open up your eyes to what's in front of you. It doesn't matter what you have local isn't as epic as others. What matters is opening ones eyes to what others don't see.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

atarione said:


> giant contact saddle that was on bike before was not going to work for me.


I don't blame you. I have 2 Contact saddles in my "box of extra parts" and I have no idea what to do with them. I thought about slipping them into an unsuspecting kid's Halloween bag when they come to my door


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sXeXBMXer said:


> thanks for the replies...I guess living in Central Ohio, i feel that every other place in the world is prettier and has cooler scenery....I mean we also have cool natural features...but it seems like they are not "epic"...and maybe that is because I have lived here all of my life. It would be interesting for me to see some of you guys who live in these (to me) more epic places react to where i live...


sXeXBMXer, we were in your area this time last year and were surprised and impressed with the scenery and beauty we found there, even if it might not be described by everyone as "epic". In the past year we've seen Middle Eastern deserts, southwestern US deserts, Alaskan glaciers, high alpine Colorado tundra, New England hardwood forests, and many other types of scenery. Those vistas didn't diminish the unique scenery we saw in your area last October.

Here is a photo my daughter shot when we were in Cuyahoga Valley National Park last fall.








Now, back to our regularly scheduled thread about today's rides: I haven't ridden yet today.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> so here is a question...do people who live in parts of the world where this nature scenery is common ever yearn to be other places where different scenery is common? I always see shots like this, and then wonder if people look at pics from where i live and think "I would love to be there"...like, does this kind of scenery/climate ever get monotonous, or even forgotten about?


I live and ride where rain forest is the norm and I always appreciate the beauty and scenery it provides, being out there in nature, many times on solo rides, is pretty amazing and never gets old. That said, it's awesome to see the trails and nature in everyone else's pictures, some with very different terrain and vegetation. Would love to be able to ride all these different trails!

So another fun ride after work over wet roots and rocks. Played around with some small drops and rolls. Gets dark quick now, time for lights!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

to all who replied...I definitely love snd appreciate where I live...I am a big natural, geological, and human history geek so I dig our area a lot. I especially like the glacial history of the area...and getting to ride more of it helps - which should bring us back to the current thread topic!!!

I am hoping to get out this weekend to see more of it as well...


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Was able to ride the past two days despite the the weather gods trying to curb my opportunities to go riding. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Did! I was real happy with the fact I could notice a real difference in my strength and endurance on climbs. After about 8+ miles, I was feeling really good. Then it started getting dark. Just as I said out loud, "I can't see I should slow down", I thought there was a huge rock in front of me and too much front brake combined with the drop (not a rock), I went over. I think the worst of it is spearing myself on the handlebar end, feels like a bruised rib. I tell ya, I don't remember it hurting that much when I was younger.

My buddy came up on me and untangled me and the bike (that is weird how that happens) and made sure that the bike was ok, the phone was ok and the GoPro was still recording ;-)

Awesome ride, though I may be out of any more trails this weekend >:-(


































GOOD TIMES!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ouch! It happens, good to hear your anxious to get back out.:thumbsup:


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Man, lying here in bed this morning, drinking coffee, wincing as I breathe, and thinking, "maybe I'll feel better tomorrow..."

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes! Probably should have waited a day or two but I needed to ride! Stop n Go all 6.5miles lol.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Riding once a week is not enough to stay in shape for rides like today's 28 miles and 4100' of elevation gain. Still a fun fall ride with friends in temps that are roughly 15°F above normal and made for dry and dusty summer-like trail conditions.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Hope you’re hitting the trails soon Jimf777


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a local ride late this afternoon. We didn't bring lights so we had to make it quick. It got a little dank and spooky but we didn't see any zombies roaming in the woods


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I decided to ride a mountain today. I'm slowly breaking my mountain biking norms and branching out to see what else I can learn. Tiger Mountain taught me that I've learned a lot over the past 3 1/2 years. The descent back down taught me that I have more to learn. I had to ride the gnar in wet conditions and I ended up hiking more often than riding for my own safety. I also need to learn how to navigate in wet conditions while using clipless pedals.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

JimF777 said:


> Did! I was real happy with the fact I could notice a real difference in my strength and endurance on climbs. After about 8+ miles, I was feeling really good. Then it started getting dark. Just as I said out loud, "I can't see I should slow down", I thought there was a huge rock in front of me and too much front brake combined with the drop (not a rock), I went over. I think the worst of it is spearing myself on the handlebar end, feels like a bruised rib. I tell ya, I don't remember it hurting that much when I was younger.
> 
> My buddy came up on me and untangled me and the bike (that is weird how that happens) and made sure that the bike was ok, the phone was ok and the GoPro was still recording ;-)
> 
> ...


Hope you heal up quickly, had to deal with a couple of busted up ribs myself a little while back, not fun.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Battery said:


> I decided to ride a mountain today. I'm slowly breaking my mountain biking norms and branching out to see what else I can learn. Tiger Mountain taught me that I've learned a lot over the past 3 1/2 years. The descent back down taught me that I have more to learn. I had to ride the gnar in wet conditions and I ended up hiking more often than riding for my own safety. I also need to learn how to navigate in wet conditions while using clipless pedals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tiger Mtn! Hell yeah!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Jayem said:


> Tiger Mtn! Hell yeah!


Man that place was fun. I have limited experience riding in very wet conditions and I decided not to push my limits on my first time out. I had no shame to get off the bike and walk over the descending gnar drops when needed. I had several riders blow right past me like it's nothing. More or less, they have been riding Tiger for a very long time and know how to navigate it when it's wet outside. I love testing my limits, but not on a set of clipless pedals (yet).

I can't wait to give it another shot!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yes, a perfect fall day in Colorado. A sunny clear dead still blue sky day. Started out at 50° and ended at 73°. The temps change quick here. The trails to myself which I suspect was because of the early Bronco game. Best thing the NFL has ever done for me. Got in 9 grin filled miles total.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yes, a perfect fall day in Colorado. A sunny clear dead still blue sky day. Started out at 50° and ended at 73°. The temps change quick here. The trails to myself which I suspect was because of the early Bronco game. Best thing the NFL has ever done for me. Got in 9 grin filled miles total.
> 
> View attachment 1222720


Sounds like a great ride DJ!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Pedaled down to the neighborhood trails from the house today. Rode for a couple of hours, then downtown to the taqueria for burritos before climbing back up to the house. Good day for sure.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> Pedaled down to the neighborhood trails from the house today. Rode for a couple of hours, then downtown to the taqueria for burritos before climbing back up to the house. Good day for sure.


love that green Krampus!!!!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> love that green Krampus!!!!


Hell yeah, man! You know the deal...awesome bikes


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yes, a perfect fall day in Colorado. A sunny clear dead still blue sky day. Started out at 50° and ended at 73°. The temps change quick here. The trails to myself which I suspect was because of the early Bronco game. Best thing the NFL has ever done for me. Got in 9 grin filled miles total.
> 
> View attachment 1222720


Missed you by a day. I rode Bobcat yesterday for the first time in a year. Powerline doesn't get any easier and Ginny is in rough shape.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Most of the morning snow melted following my 10km race so Chris and I did a fun funday ride


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Most of the snow melted following my morning 10km race so Chris and I did a fun funday ride


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Most of the snow melted following my morning 10km race so Chris and I did a fun funday ride
> 
> View attachment 1222733
> 
> ...


morning snow....can't wait for that down here!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Missed you by a day. I rode Bobcat yesterday for the first time in a year. Powerline doesn't get any easier and Ginny is in rough shape.
> 
> View attachment 1222730


I haven't been up Ginny for a year. Maybe I'll hit it next time. Are you referring to the fire that went through there in 2000?


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

After my little mishap on Friday, I spent a bit of time yesterday cleaning, adjusting, and lubing up all the bikes. I felt pretty good aside from breathing, sneezing or coughing. I got my boys today for my week to have them and they have been asking to go for a ride. With no experience on trails, or much on dirt for that matter, we headed out for a level (for the most part) ride. Did a few circles around the little lakes at Annadel. We hit up Spring Creek Trail a bit before calling it quits (after 12.2. miles of tooling around). Can't wait to get the heart rate up again.

Like father, like son. He didn't trust he could make a turn and opted to go off the trail (not even dirt) and check out the foliage.








Quick pose while trying out technical ascent.








Just because I'm proud of them.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got out for a short ride before work and the trails are trying to dry out some around here finally.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Started the week off right this morning.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Are you referring to the fire that went through there in 2000?


DJ, I'm not sure to what this question references, but if you meant my mention of Powerline, I was just complaining about the steep climb up the Powerline trail / service road that is really loose and rocky right now.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Battery said:


> Man that place was fun. I have limited experience riding in very wet conditions and I decided not to push my limits on my first time out. I had no shame to get off the bike and walk over the descending gnar drops when needed. I had several riders blow right past me like it's nothing. More or less, they have been riding Tiger for a very long time and know how to navigate it when it's wet outside. I love testing my limits, but not on a set of clipless pedals (yet).
> 
> I can't wait to give it another shot!


PM me when you want to go up there again.

I always dig riding Tiger.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Curveball said:


> PM me when you want to go up there again.
> 
> I always dig riding Tiger.


Awesome! I will take you up on that later on. I really want to ride the full length of OTG next time I go. Over the weekend, I rode OTG from the summit all the way down to Predator's entrance and then switched to the fire road. I might ride around Black Diamond some more to get used to wet terrain


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> morning snow....can't wait for that down here!!!


I will definitely send you some snow


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Awesome


sgltrak said:


> Started the week off right this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1222821


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Rode 15 miles today. I can't wait till everything isn't flooded so I don't have to make detours.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Rode at Burke mountain here in the Lower Mainland of BC. Rode a number of trails that I hadn't ridden before including a super loamy trail called "Mental Floss." A lot of fun trails, but they were wet and I was going on about four hours sleep. Still it was a beautiful day to be out!








View from the climbing trail.








One of my riding buddies








Me, running out of room after a drop...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> DJ, I'm not sure to what this question references, but if you meant my mention of Powerline, I was just complaining about the steep climb up the Powerline trail / service road that is really loose and rocky right now.


I was referring to your comment "Ginny is in rough shape".


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Leafkiller said:


> Rode 15 miles today. I can't wait till everything isn't flooded so I don't have to make detours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is what it looks like around here in the spring!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> I will definitely send you some snow


sweet...I will put it in the fridge until it will keep outside!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I was referring to your comment "Ginny is in rough shape".


Oh, OK. I meant the Ginny trail is loose, eroded, and torn up. Some of the drops have gotten taller, too. One of the guys in our group Saturday is #3 on Strava for that descent, but Saturday's conditions had him post a time that was over 10% slower than his PR. I was 12% slower than my best time, due in large part to conditions.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

JimF777 said:


> Did! I was real happy with the fact I could notice a real difference in my strength and endurance on climbs. After about 8+ miles, I was feeling really good. Then it started getting dark. Just as I said out loud, "I can't see I should slow down", I thought there was a huge rock in front of me and too much front brake combined with the drop (not a rock), I went over. I think the worst of it is spearing myself on the handlebar end, feels like a bruised rib. I tell ya, I don't remember it hurting that much when I was younger.
> 
> My buddy came up on me and untangled me and the bike (that is weird how that happens) and made sure that the bike was ok, the phone was ok and the GoPro was still recording ;-)
> 
> ...


This is why I wear pads.  Hope you heal up quickly!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I got in a rare for me back to back riding days.

Sunday









and Monday (had the day off work!)









Despite appearances, the locations are about an hour apart.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Ditched work to ride... totally worth it !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

railntrail said:


> Ditched work to ride... totally worth it !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you worked for me, you would be fired. Be responsible and play when not supposed to be at work! Safe Travels!


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*Bisbee, Az*

Riding in Bisbee, Az. Two Towers Trail. Looks like parts had a recent fire


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Pedalon2018 said:


> If you worked for me, you would be fired. Be responsible and play when not supposed to be at work! Safe Travels!


Ha ! Easy to ditch when you're the Boss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We encountered a foggy rain/snow mix at around 7000' on our dawn patrol this morning. We stayed plenty warm with 1850' of climbing in 4.4 miles.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I managed to sneak out today and ride 7 miles before our next rainstorm shows up. I bought a pair of Specialized 2FO Cliplites to use with my Crank Brothers Mallet Es and I needed to test them out. Overall, they were great! It felt like I was riding on flat pedals with flat shoes. 

I did have the typical "clipless crash" happened to me. I jumped onto a side tabletop and wanted to dismount. I am left footed so my 15 degree cleat is on my left foot. I tried to disconnect with my right foot first (which had the 20 degree cleat) and I toppled over like a tree. I had a good laugh over it!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I got out today, trying to get my fitness back, and I struggled a bit but did 8miles on the gravel bike.

Hopefully, more riding tomorrow.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Rainy Season started last week; time to change the tires!

Clouds rolling in at 0645:










Clouds and rain coming at 0730:










Awesome:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got a couple of hours on some new to me trails.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

After work ride on local trails. After looking at CycleLicious’ shots I’m jonesing for damp weather...man it’s dusty out here right now. The time changes this weekend, so it’s time to charge the lights for some night riding too.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> I got out today, trying to get my fitness back, and I struggled a bit but did 8miles on the gravel bike.
> 
> Hopefully, more riding tomorrow.


Yeah, I hate the struggle coming back from being sick. Am I stilll not 100% or am I just making excuses? Is it because I missed some rides or am I just making excuses? But at least you're back!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Yeah, I hate the struggle coming back from being sick. Am I stilll not 100% or am I just making excuses? Is it because I missed some rides or am I just making excuses? But at least you're back!


And now I'm sick as a dog. Great timing too, I've got family coming into town on Friday. My brother from Ca. Both my sister and brother ride and are going to want to hit the dirt. If I don't make it my sister and brother in law are local and ride daily. My brother won't be disappointed in getting out.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Good dirt today from yesterday's drizzly rain and snow mix.


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Been riding quite a bit this week. Yesterday I had a friend invite me to the harder trails at Cameron Park. I'm still very novice but I think I did well on the intermediate trails there. Ground was still a little damp and a lot of the rocks had slick green algae on them. I only fell once really and that wasn't too bad. I can't wait to go back and hit them again.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Leafkiller said:


> Been riding quite a bit this week. Yesterday I had a friend invite me to the harder trails at Cameron Park. I'm still very novice but I think I did well on the intermediate trails there. Ground was still a little damp and a lot of the rocks had slick green algae on them. I only fell once really and that wasn't too bad. I can't wait to go back and hit them again.


Unfortunately, haven't made it out since Saturday! I have been on the spin bike three times, so at least there's that. This has been the longest stretch not being on a mountain bike or road bike for months!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Unfortunately, haven't made it out since Saturday! I have been on the spin bike three times, so at least there's that. This has been the longest stretch not being on a mountain bike or road bike for months!


my last 3 months have been the same...between rain and work, I have had no time to hit a dirt trail...hit the skatepark twice, but that is it...


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Could've had more snow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> my last 3 months have been the same...between rain and work, I have had no time to hit a dirt trail...hit the skatepark twice, but that is it...


That's too bad. Hopefully you can start getting out more!


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

bjeast said:


> Unfortunately, haven't made it out since Saturday! I have been on the spin bike three times, so at least there's that. This has been the longest stretch not being on a mountain bike or road bike for months!


A lot of the lower trails are still underwater but the dirt is drying fairly quickly. I tried to make a mental note of the trails I enjoyed so I can hit them again soon but failed. I just may have to go out there and get lost on purpose.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Not on two wheels!

Dawn partol! Skinned-up 3200 feet for two laps of the first turns of the season. 14" overnight + the 12-15 inches underneath made for some delicious early season turns.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

6280 said:


> Could've had more snow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that might become my new signature!!!!



beastmaster said:


> Not on two wheels!
> 
> Dawn partol! Skinned-up 3200 feet for two laps of the first turns of the season. 14" overnight + the 12-15 inches underneath made for some delicious early season turns.
> 
> ...


those pix are like looking into heaven!!!!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

While a lot of you are enjoying your winter riding, it was oddly hot on the trails here today. Planning to head up the hill into the redwoods where we hope to find a little hero dirt this weekend.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Today was my 5th day in a row and I got to see my 3rd sunrise this week from my bike. Tuesday's snow has melted and left hero dirt on the local trails.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Was able to get three hours in before the girlfriend reeled me back in.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

natas1321 said:


> Was able to get three hours in before the girlfriend reeled me back in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this at?
Never mind, I saw on your post in the TX sub forum it is Pedernales Falls. I knew you were in TX and I don't know about you but I'm tired of all the rain. Tomorrow I driving two hours to Tyler State Park since that is the only trail within two hours that is open.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

First ride in a week, still feel like there's a shiv stuck between a couple ribs, but had to go. Didn't stop for pics but here's a couple stills from the GoPro.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Made it out yesterday to Fromme. Rode my usual suspects. The trails were very wet, but I had a good ride! It was nice to see the sun again!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I got out today, still slow but better, hit my local spot for 9.5miles and 1300' of elevation.

A couple of the horses at the stables. Beautiful morning to ride.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a Caturday evening ride


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Just a little pedal around the lakes today with the wife. But I snapped a worthy pic of the horrific weather we have here.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Road with a coworker yesterday. 20 miles on our CXes, mostly gravel roads but also some old closed roads:









We returned to the parking lot and swapped out for our mountain bikes and did a little over 9 miles. I took a few more photos but they didn't come out. I know that's an odd thing to say now-a-days but it's true, I think my phone was having issues.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Due to lots of weekend rains and a busy schedule, it’s been 3 weeks since my last ride. 

Rained again yesterday, but I went today. So much running water in the woods, just like Spring around here. 

Spanked the ride hard for 15 miles. Wonderful, cool, fall day. Won’t be to many more weekends left until Old Man Winter shows up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Rode with XC racer neighbor today for the second time. Rode up a few hills I hadn't been able to make it up before. Not fast or quick by any means, but I felt good about it. "Slowly but surely" it's coming around. Since it seemed he was always waiting for me, I didn't stop to snap any pretty pics.

My workout screen shot will have to do. But I did take one at a welcomed rest stop.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

We headed up into our local redwoods for a ride today and had a great time. Even visited our trail system’s one old growth redwood for the first time. Looks like a pipsqueak after that Mendocino giant we saw, but still super cool.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Road the bike part 1/4 mile from my house again.. was fun, except my allergies are quite bad atm.. but meh..tried to get my wife to come but she wouldn't ..maybe next time I guess.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Maximum effort!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

huckleberry hound said:


> Where is this at?
> Never mind, I saw on your post in the TX sub forum it is Pedernales Falls. I knew you were in TX and I don't know about you but I'm tired of all the rain. Tomorrow I driving two hours to Tyler State Park since that is the only trail within two hours that is open.


Yeah I've had enough rain for the next year, been driving up to two hours one way each day to get a ride in. Been riding madrone at canyon lake, purgatory creek in San Marcos, flat rock and Rocky hill depending on the weather.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yesterday was probably the last ride of 2018 in Squamish. The trails were wet, but very rideable! A lot of riders were out enjoying the weather! I had a great time with my buddy who knows the ropes there at Squamish. If it was the last ride at Squamish for the year, it was a good one!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got out for a quick 10miles before work. Feeling much better, I did keep climbing to a minimum but didn't have to stop every 1.5miles.

This weather is glorious! 70+ cool breeze!

Sporting new Giros, they feel ok!


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Good 10 miler










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

Sunday ride..


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Jay930 said:


> Sunday ride..


Holy cow, how'd you get such a huge image to show on this site? Looks really nice except I have to scroll up and down to see it. And yeah, it's sideways.


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks chazpat, I have been using tinypic to upload pictures. I think it might be doing this sideways thing because I’m using my phone. I’ll have to take pics sideways on the trail now so they look right on the site!!


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Holy cow, how'd you get such a huge image to show on this site? Looks really nice except I have to scroll up and down to see it. And yeah, it's sideways.


It is actually three pics instead of one. If he had turned his cellphone sideways to take the pictures they would of posted with the correct orientation.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

This morning's dawn patrol: 
3 riders
9 miles
1850' climbed
34°F
Max elevation 7200'


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

A little wet snow.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

90% (and maybe more) of my rides I don't stop, let alone take pictures. 90% (and definitely more) of my rides I don't post.

This said, I sure do love all your guys and gals posts and photos! Thanks!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

ghood said:


> A little wet snow.


ho man, that looks great, though I have to admit, I kinda don't want it to snow here in Vancouver this winter!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another day, another ride at Fromme. The usual suspects for trails...








My buddy decided on a different angle for this pic...








Bobsled...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

First night ride of the year since we just turned the clocks back an hour


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Soooo much leafy goodness this morning!

Slip sliiidin' away.....

-F


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Another day at a state park.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

This morning's ride was a bit frosty and foggy. -5°c


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Quick one but at least I rode.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Fun morning ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Snowing today... leaving the car at home. We will be riding local trails


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1224161
> 
> 
> Snowing today... leaving the car at home. We will be riding local trails


Thanks for the laugh this morning!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello winter!!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

brrrrrrrrr!!! ^^^^ looks beautiful......but NO THANK YOU!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Quick buzz out to, and through, the endowment lands (Pacific Spirit Park) here in Vancouver. Always great to get out in the forest for a bit.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Down on the Full Moon Rock Trail and made it in one piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Wish we could get some snow like that up here in Alaska. Too warm


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

No rides here until the air’s less smoky. Sending good thoughts to everyone impacted by the CA wildfires.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't do many morning rides. I did get out this morning. 32F at start time in Pisgah. Starting to see snow on top of Mt. Mitchell now.

A friend (and former coworker of my wife's about 11yrs ago, who I haven't seen in about 10yrs) recently moved to Charlotte, and brought the family out for a weekend. He brought his bike to get a morning spin, before spending the rest of the day with his wife and kids, so I took him out on a quick loop I occasionally ride at Bent Creek. Nothing techy, but it's good for a quick close-to-town spin. Fit his criteria well. I told him next time he comes to visit, he needs to budget some more ride time so he can ride some of the cooler trails that are a little tougher to get to.

It was my first ride where I felt like I actually made good use of a Specialized windbreaker jacket I bought recently. Was cold enough at the start where I wanted it all zipped up, but I warmed up well and needed to strip layers. It was fairly windy today on top of the temps, so I was happy that the sleeves can zip off and turn the jacket into a vest. With my long-sleeved jersey, it was perfect.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

This!



beastmaster said:


> This said, I sure do love all your guys and gals posts and photos! Thanks!


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

75 ° and not a cloud in the sky...hello winter!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

2100 feet of climbing up a FS road then snowy singletrack back down to the car.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Talk about two contrasting pictures!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Rode Fromme again, today. The usual suspects when I don't want a long ride, but man was I on and off. Especially off. I fell three times on parts of trails I should do in my sleep! No injuries, though, so there's that! I guess it was jus tone of those days! Still great to get out!








On Leppard








A clean bike is a happy bike (unless it never gets dirty).


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

huckleberry hound said:


> Where is this at? Never mind, I saw on your post in the TX sub forum it is Pedernales Falls. I knew you were in TX and I don't know about you but I'm tired of all the rain. Tomorrow I driving two hours to Tyler State Park since that is the only trail within two hours that is open.


 Samesies. I have ridden the Trinity Levee trails. Parts are underwater, but it's kind of fun and you can go up and down between the top of the levee and the river bottom and get some short climbs in. Bit boring, but beats the road or a paved trail.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Wow, haven't had a chance to check this thread for awhile, (or go for a ride for awhile, bummer). Lots of great pictures and stories! I can't believe people are riding in snow already, I'm so not ready for winter. Hoping to ride tomorrow, and not in the snow


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bjeast said:


> Talk about two contrasting pictures!


Love it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I went roadie today, benefit ride for Vets. Nice morning along the Foothills. 36miles, that feels like 12mtb miles. As usual, the only gravel bike with flats. Not many exciting pix.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*into the forest of Aquerino*

Today fog and mud


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Trying to keep the singletrack packed in.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Did some test n tune time to get this bike ready for a mountain climb tomorrow. This bike climbs pretty damn good for its weight.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Battery said:


> Did some test n tune time to get this bike ready for a mountain climb tomorrow. This bike climbs pretty damn good for its weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking Transition. I was surprised by how well my new alloy framed, FS bike climbs too. Even at 31lbs, it's probably my best climber.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

10.5 miles today with temps in the 30s *F. 

Leaves are down, and trails filled with running water just like Spring after the snow melt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Ol Bromy said:


> Nice looking Transition. I was surprised by how well my new alloy framed, FS bike climbs too. Even at 31lbs, it's probably my best climber.


I am very surprised myself with my bike. It tops out at about 35 lbs and you wouldn't know it when you are riding. I am almost crazy enough to believe that it climbs way better than my hardtail due to the seat tube angle.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics everyone!

Another day up at Fromme!  This time I rode with a couple of buddies and we rode Oilcan and the Baden Powell. Definitely rode better today. Just had to keep reminding myself to let the bike do its thing, and commit (within reason).








A small gap on Oilcan


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ghood said:


> Hello winter!!!


man....that is just....awesome...I wish all of our excess rain was snow. If it snows like it has been raining here, you will not see me on the boards all winter , and it will look like that down here....

Trails have been flooded this weekend due to tons of rain the past 3 weeks. It is almost like spring...except the 25-35* temps. Lots of hike-a-bike and new trail blazing today

Krampus hiding in the leaves. Best time of year to ride!!!








Loving the fall








the trail disappears into the river. Normally it would go down between the 2 trees and then up to the right back into the woods. Probably under 4-6 feet of water right there








another part of the trail disappears under a ton of water.








...and these are just backwoods local trails. Been here for years. Not maintained by anyone but the locals who blaze them and nature. No groomed trails were hurt on this ride!!!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

42 mile gravel ride in fresh snow and temps just below freezing. The slush and mud from the road froze on the bikes, rendering our gears mostly useless. The guys on the SS bikes and the guy with the internally geared hub made the right bike choices today.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> 42 mile gravel ride in fresh snow and temps just below freezing. The slush and mud from the road froze on the bikes, rendering our gears mostly useless. The guys on the SS bikes and the guy with the internally geared hub made the right bike choices today.
> 
> View attachment 1224455
> 
> ...


ahhhh...you guys are killing me with all of your snow pics!!!!! So awesome. Still anotehr 2 months before we see any of that. Can't wait!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Got out for the first ride on the Kona Unit I picked up last Sunday. It was great!

First new single speed in a decade and first rigid mountain bike since my very first mountain bike, a Univega I bought in '94 (and sold in '99). I was a little surprised that it didn't feel all that unfamiliar riding without a suspension fork than realized, duh, I sometimes ride my CX on single track. This was a rougher trail but I had a lot fatter tires. I've only ridden my old SS (a 26er) twice this year but riding SS just feels so natural.

This was new:

























I swiped the pedals off my Dragon, green Chesters are on the way.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got a couple of hours in before the rain.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> 42 mile gravel ride in fresh snow and temps just below freezing. The slush and mud from the road froze on the bikes, rendering our gears mostly useless. The guys on the SS bikes and the guy with the internally geared hub made the right bike choices today.
> 
> View attachment 1224455
> 
> ...


Wow. Did you have fun? You must have as you committed to the ride!

Basically, those frozen gears are exactly why I don't like to ride much below 30*F.

BTDT, along with frozen toes. No fun for me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Nope since I'm at work today and tomorrow. I did get 60 miles un last week and I got a new saddle so I really can't wait till Wednesday. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

ravewoofer said:


> Wow. Did you have fun? You must have as you committed to the ride!
> 
> Basically, those frozen gears are exactly why I don't like to ride much below 30*F.
> 
> ...


It was great fun. This is part of a local winter gravel ride series that has been going on for several years. We had about 50 riders yesterday, so there was plenty of emotional support. I am riding in 45NRTH Wolvhammer shoes, so no cold feet problems. My BarMitts helped keep my hands from getting too cold, but I should have worn lobster mitts instead of gloves to be more comfortable. I didn't need to break out the chemical hand or toe warmers.
I didn't lose my gears until near the end of the ride because the temps were warmer when we started and we were moving more slowly into a headwind on the way out. The return trip was a bit downhill with a tailwind and cooler temps, so the frozen gears became an issue then. I think the frozen gears would have been less of an issue had the ride started colder and stayed colder because there would not have been any slush on the road to be kicked up onto the bike.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> It was great fun. This is part of a local winter gravel ride series that has been going on for several years. We had about 50 riders yesterday, so there was plenty of emotional support. I am riding in 45NRTH Wolvhammer shoes, so no cold feet problems. My BarMitts helped keep my hands from getting too cold, but I should have worn lobster mitts instead of gloves to be more comfortable. I didn't need to break out the chemical hand or toe warmers.
> I didn't lose my gears until near the end of the ride because the temps were warmer when we started and we were moving more slowly into a headwind on the way out. The return trip was a bit downhill with a tailwind and cooler temps, so the frozen gears became an issue then. I think the frozen gears would have been less of an issue had the ride started colder and stayed colder because there would not have been any slush on the road to be kicked up onto the bike.
> 
> View attachment 1224546


....this would also be a good "excuse" to build up a set of SS wheels specifically for winter (N+1 can work with wheel sets too right?)


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ....this would also be a good "excuse" to build up a set of SS wheels specifically for winter (N+1 can work with wheel sets too right?)


It couldn't hurt, but I'm not sure I am up to 40+ mile rides without some gear choices. There were a few guys on SS yesterday, but most were a lot younger than me. This was supposed to be a 76 mile ride, but I bailed out and my ride was only 42 miles. I already have multiple sets of wheels for this bike, so one more whouldn't be out of the question.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> It couldn't hurt, but I'm not sure I am up to 40+ mile rides without some gear choices. There were a few guys on SS yesterday, but most were a lot younger than me. This was supposed to be a 76 mile ride, but I bailed out and my ride was only 42 miles. I already have multiple sets of wheels for this bike, so one more whouldn't be out of the question.


I hear ya about the strength and gear choices...just thinking back to my own winter riding history, I do tend to be in 2-3 gears at some point during the ride...this winter I might try to feel out which gear I am in the most, and then do that as a SS set up to see what happens. It all boils down to money for me though...affording the new wheel set is my bigger road block right now

though I guess it would only be the rear wheel I am building. I wouldn't change out my front


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

bjeast said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 1223750


^^^I can _hear_ this picture! 



sgltrak said:


> ...
> View attachment 1224546


^^^ 1000 words right there. :thumbsup:

-F


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I hear ya about the strength and gear choices...just thinking back to my own winter riding history, I do tend to be in 2-3 gears at some point during the ride...this winter I might try to feel out which gear I am in the most, and then do that as a SS set up to see what happens. It all boils down to money for me though...affording the new wheel set is my bigger road block right now
> 
> though I guess it would only be the rear wheel I am building. I wouldn't change out my front


I'd probably just use one of my current backup wheels and put a single cog on the freehub with a bunch of spacers for the off season, if I decided to go that way.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

We did some awesome riding at Tiger Mountain today. My buddy still rocks his Giant Talon so I gave him my hardtail to ride some real mountain bike trails. His Talon would have broken into pieces on the enduro trails we rode lol!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Early winter radness.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ahhhh...you guys are killing me with all of your snow pics!!!!! So awesome. Still anotehr 2 months before we see any of that. Can't wait!


Two months before you see snow in Ohio? We are in November, no?


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Just a dusting of snow here, but 1st time on snow with this bike. Trek Farley EX8









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

23 miles today


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Two months before you see snow in Ohio? We are in November, no?


yeah.At least in Central Ohio, we dont get real winter anymore. Just the moderately cool wet muddy season with a few weeks of snow in February...

Cleveland still gets real winters tho...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yeah.At least in Central Ohio, we dont get real winter anymore. Just the moderately cool wet muddy season with a few weeks of snow in February...
> 
> Cleveland still gets real winters tho...


That's amazing to me. The main snow belt is north Ohio and above.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

So, like the proverbial broken record, I went to Fromme yet again today! But man, was it nice. The weather was great, the trails were in fantastic shape, and I even rode much better than the last time I went by myself on Saturday. Rode Seventh Secret, then my usual suspects! It was just one of those days that basically encapsulated everything I love about mountain biking!








The entrance to Seventh








That start of Seventh








Sessioning a bit


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Good riding day.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Rode till the sun went down


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No time for the North Shore today... But I did get out for quick ride on the road/gravel bike during a break in the rain. Took it through part of Pacific Spirit Park. It's certainly a different experience on this bike than on my Fuel EX...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

^^ Beautiful shot 29er4ever!

I rode rigid today to build some character.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally a trail ride, first since I got the flu. Short but needed it, and proof that road riding is much easier. Did 36miles on Saturday, and felt great, today short 4miles but I felt it! (I was pressed for time)

75° cool breeze, only in SoCal.

Thanks to the city for the upkeep of the trail.

Did I mention I luvv my Unit??


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

no, No, NO I did not! Didn't even get out this past weekend due to getting ready for a mini vacation to SoCal (starting tomorrow morning). But I have two rides planned for tomorrow on the way, two for Saturday and couple easy rides with the wife on the return trip Monday/Tuesday. 

Hope I'm not biting off more than I can chew.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

JimF777 said:


> no, No, NO I did not! Didn't even get out this past weekend due to getting ready for a mini vacation to SoCal (starting tomorrow morning). But I have two rides planned for tomorrow on the way, two for Saturday and couple easy rides with the wife on the return trip Monday/Tuesday.
> 
> Hope I'm not biting off more than I can chew.


Sweet! Welcome, where are you ridding?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Better late than never. I squeezed a quick lap in after work this evening.


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Yep. I got a measly ten miles in so I could test my new saddle. After a small adjustment it works like a wonder. Now for warmer and better weather.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Leafkiller said:


> Yep. I got a measly ten miles in so I could test my new saddle. After a small adjustment it works like a wonder. Now for warmer and better weather.


Way to go! I'm hoping for warmer weather too... to melt last night's snowfall  The snow is ankle deep and soft. It's also good if it freezes and the trails are more packed down.

We're planning to ride tomorrow


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Sweet! Welcome, where are you ridding?


Thanks. Driving down from NorCal, leaving in about 2 hours.
Coming down I5 with a destination of Alhambra near the south end of Pasadena.

I was thinking of one before getting there , possiblyThe Beast (a bit of an over exaggeration of my abilities), or Towsley Canyon .

After unloading in Alhambra and resting, if time, trying out the trails around El Prieto Loop.

Between El Prieto area, La Canada Flintridge area, and maybe Verdugo Mountains, I have some flexibility on the second ride and Saturday's ride(s).


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

29er4ever said:


> Rode till the sun went down
> View attachment 1224872


You and the others that post up your, what I assume is, Arizona pics, need to stop that sh!t. Or I'm going to find myself trying to find someplace to stay out that way on my next getaway. ;-)

BEAUTIFUL shots!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got a few hours in but wished I could have done more.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

First night ride ever today! It was fun. Different, but not as radically different as I thought it will be. Definitely need clear glasses, yellow lenses are ok too. 
Skinnies and jumps look much more intimidating at night!


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

scoobiemario said:


> First night ride ever today! It was fun. Different, but not as radically different as I thought it will be. Definitely need clear glasses, yellow lenses are ok too.
> Skinnies and jumps look much more intimidating at night!


I really want to do a night ride now.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

This ride kicked my butt! 3200' of elevation gain in the first 4 miles. Ride rest ride walk, repeat. The single track down was challenging, especially with the overgrown surroundings. 
12.3 miles total. 
EDIT: I thought Strava laid out the elevation as a gain, not actual. Still, wasn't feeling good the whole next day.

But hey, no smoke.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Crunchy loud frozen week old snow. 2400 feet of climbing.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^ lots of great pics everyone ^

Finally got out for a ride, been like 3 weeks! Started a bit late so not a long ride, but was still great to get out!
















Happy mutt


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Time for an evening gravel ride. Loving my Lumina 900! Didn't even need boost.


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

From last night:


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

I did something weird with the pic's but you can see them both anyways....


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got a couple of hours in but not at the trails I wanted but still, I did get to ride.










Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes. Once more on Fromme, but we rode some trails I haven't identified in a long time. Ladies Only and The Big Stupid. We also rode Pipeline.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*view with a big block*

the trail of big stones


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Brisk evening ride. -2C The snow isn't going away yet and it gets dark sooner... gotta make the most of it


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

amazingly one of the only non burned / open trails around here is the bike park right next to my house.. rode there today... missed a jump and platform pedals reminded me why one shouldn't miss jumps...

meh..









it was nice to get out on the trail.. not a long ride 7~miles.. but I had fun my wife when about 1/2 way on her gravel e-bike (yeah yeah.. gravel ebike that's what i said) .. and then she cut off onto the road.. (blah.. no likey road biking.)

Air quality is ok~ now.. all the trails beyond bike park are closed / burned however.. not sure how long they will remain closed fire trucks still over there.. so..


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Haven’t ridden in a while...since the CA Camp fire started. It’s given us the worst air I’ve ever seen and it’s been like this for a week. Been watching cycling, reading Dirt Rag and Freehub, just trying to tide myself over as we’re being told to remain indoors. We’re supposed to get rain, (fingers crossed) in a few days and I’m excited about that. Nice to check out all of the awesome posts and it’s great to see others having fun out there anyway.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

YES! I've been thinking for a few weeks about about trying a feature on one of the trails here on Fromme, and since this was possibly one of the last great biking days of the fall, I decided to give it a try! Went surprisingly well! I know some people ride these things in their sleep, but it was a rock face that made me, well, a little nervous. It feels so good when you try something and, you know, it actually works, and they're not calling North Shore Rescue for you! What a great weekend of riding it was! The weather was fantastic!








The rock face on Expresso!








Seventh Secret








Sun through the trees on Baden Powell








The bike on Baden Powell


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Muddy trails today = urban ride


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> YES! I've been thinking for a few weeks about about trying a feature on one of the trails here on Fromme, and since this was possibly one of the last great biking days of the fall, I decided to give it a try! Went surprisingly well! I know some people ride these things in their sleep, but it was a rock face that made me, well, a little nervous. It feels so good when you try something and, you know, it actually works, and they're not calling North Shore Rescue for you! What a great weekend of riding it was! The weather was fantastic!
> 
> View attachment 1225423
> 
> ...


Sweet pics! Great shot of the rock slab, looks steep!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Got out for a solo night ride after work. No one around, nice and quiet in the forest, decent weather, was a good ride


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It was a bit chilly on this morning's dawn patrol.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> It was a bit chilly on this morning's dawn patrol.
> 
> View attachment 1225536
> 
> ...


Much respect to you for riding in the cooler temps and to everyone else who does this as well. Low 30's to high 20's and I'm questioning myself for being out on the bike, give me 100℉+ any day of the week.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

3700' in 30 miles. Excellent riding conditions. It didn't rain for three days and the conditions were perfect. Loads of clouds and fog early followed by partly cloudy early afternoon. Temp didn't get over 85! Dirt was like super glue. Loam was incredible. What an outing!

Hope you guys are having a good time getting what you can outta the trails!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> 3700' in 30 miles. Excellent riding conditions. It didn't rain for three days and the conditions were perfect. Loads of clouds and fog early followed by partly cloudy early afternoon. Temp didn't get over 85! Dirt was like super glue. Loam was incredible. What an outing!
> 
> Hope you guys are having a good time getting what you can outta the trails!
> 
> ...


sweet shots!! Where are you again?


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

natas1321 said:


> Much respect to you for riding in the cooler temps and to everyone else who does this as well. Low 30's to high 20's and I'm questioning myself for being out on the bike, give me 100℉+ any day of the week.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Well said!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I can handle the low temperatures, though I rarely have to ride in the low 30s/high 20s; but I'm riding in dense forests, not up on exposed ridges like in sgltrak's pix. I'll get to the top of a hill where it's a little more exposed and feel the breeze and be glad most of my riding is more shielded. And the breeze isn't blowing across icy snow, either!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bruise from my crash the other day is setting in nicely.

Anyone else see the imprint from the Wolftooth ReMote dropper lever?


1119181353 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Harold said:


> Bruise from my crash the other day is setting in nicely.
> 
> Anyone else see the imprint from the Wolftooth ReMote dropper lever?
> 
> ...


Did you do something epic like a backflip gone wrong?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Battery said:


> Did you do something epic like a backflip gone wrong?


Endo. left leg hit my bar on the way down. Rotated the WT dropper lever 180deg, scoring the carbon bar.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Harold said:


> Bruise from my crash the other day is setting in nicely.
> 
> Anyone else see the imprint from the Wolftooth ReMote dropper lever?
> 
> ...


you should get some advertising dollars from them....


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

On vacation, but lots to do around the house. I did escape today for a quick 10miler, reset my mind ride.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> 3700' in 30 miles. Excellent riding conditions. It didn't rain for three days and the conditions were perfect. Loads of clouds and fog early followed by partly cloudy early afternoon. Temp didn't get over 85! Dirt was like super glue. Loam was incredible. What an outing!
> 
> Hope you guys are having a good time getting what you can outta the trails!
> 
> ...


Beautiful terrain!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

went for a ride of unknown duration ..because of strava issue =p oh well ..luckily at least the bike park near my house didn't burn down in recent fires here..


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> sweet shots!! Where are you again?


Indonesia - pictures are in Cisarua. Those green fields are tea plantations - kinda neat! The roads to the trail heads are through those fields on cobblestones. Trails go through the jungles that you see.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

The weather has turned now in Massachusetts. Very cold with record cold for Thanksgiving, around 12*F. Hoping for a decent Saturday, but for the time being, 
This is all I've got. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

4 of us took a dawn ride this morning to celebrate a friend's birthday. Temperature inversion made it 20°f in the valley, but 30°f up on the mountain. Trails were a mixture of dry, icy, and snow covered. Our 10 mile loop had 1900' of climbing.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> 4 of us took a dawn ride this morning to celebrate a friend's birthday. Temperature inversion made it 20°f in the valley, but 30°f up on the mountain. Trails were a mixture of dry, icy, and snow covered. Our 10 mile loop had 1900' of climbing.
> 
> View attachment 1225722
> 
> ...


Nice pics!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

One last ride on the North Shore yesterday before the rains came. I decided to ride easier trails than the ones on Sunday, but still had a great ride. Rode a few features quite well, caught a glimpse of a coyote and just enjoyed some spectacular fall weather! If this was the last dry ride of the year, it was a good one...


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

ravewoofer said:


> The weather has turned now in Massachusetts. Very cold with record cold for Thanksgiving, around 12*F. Hoping for a decent Saturday, but for the time being, This is all I've got.


I love your fine state and can only remember the butt kicking coldness of MA in winter. I had no bike and probably couldn't have rode it there anyhow. You folks are tough.









For my ride today, I met a terrapin who wasn't too bothered about me.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

17.6 miles, rode the gravel bike to my local trail and back. Awesome weather!

https://www.relive.cc/view/1978064810


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We did our 12th annual Thankgiving ride today. 19 good friends / riders, 10 miles, 1900' vertical feet, 35F, 2 pounds of thick cut bacon, 2 packages of brownies, a handful of chocolate bars, assorted bags of candies, 5 Montucky Cold Snacks, some whisky, and one mountain top.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Due to a lack of snow (and mostly rain), the trails in Alaska have been pretty bad, but riding is riding. Been riding these new tires with 320 studs/tire and they rock!


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Jayem said:


> Due to a lack of snow (and mostly rain), the trails in Alaska have been pretty bad, but riding is riding. Been riding these new tires with 320 studs/tire and they rock!


That looks so cold it hurts my toes watching it!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Jayem said:


> Due to a lack of snow (and mostly rain), the trails in Alaska have been pretty bad, but riding is riding. Been riding these new tires with 320 studs/tire and they rock!


Love your video

Throwback 2014









Our local river isn't frozen enough yet to ride ... but soon. We're experiencing colder than normal temps now but we typically can't ice bike until mid to late December


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> We did our 12th annual Thankgiving ride today. 19 good friends / riders, 10 miles, 1900' vertical feet, 35F, 2 pounds of thick cut bacon, 2 packages of brownies, a handful of chocolate bars, assorted bags of candies, 5 Montucky Cold Snacks, some whisky, and one mountain top.
> 
> View attachment 1225894
> 
> ...


man...that would be an awesome tradition!!!

We have our annual (28 years now) Thanksgiving morning hockey game....which is awesome, but the thing you do would probably at equal if not eclipse it...actually, would be REALLY cool to do the game, and then a ride like that, but I don't think all of our old bodies could take that all in one day


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bjeast said:


> Looks like you had a great time!


We did. Thanks!



sXeXBMXer said:


> man...that would be an awesome tradition!!!
> 
> We have our annual (28 years now) Thanksgiving morning hockey game....which is awesome, but the thing you do would probably at equal if not eclipse it...actually, would be REALLY cool to do the game, and then a ride like that, but I don't think all of our old bodies could take that all in one day


It is a fun group. Some years are better than others. Last year was pretty warm and we had over 30 riders. The year before it was a blizzard with 6"+ of fresh snow and we still had over a dozen show up. I'm pretty sure my old body couldn't take a hockey game no matter whether there was a ride the same day or not.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

got my post Turkey Day ride in....also part of my "Fek Black Friday" celebrations, which are including the ride, and 4-6 hours of playing drums.

Temps were lower 40's, no wind....perfect riding. Trails were probably muddier under the leaves, but in most places the leaf bed was a good 2-3 inches thick

So I had made a pact to do the first loop without stopping, but came across this monster on a tree about .25 miles into the loop, and immediately thought of Cyclelicious and Singlesprocket. Had to stop and take pics.








It was easily as big as my head....








these trails were all under 4-6 feet of water as of 3 days ago. Weird to see how much had changed. Lots of washouts later on, and also lots of large debris in places it should not have been. 








Krampus looking at the trail ahead. All the leaves had come down in the past 3 days. We are getting more rain tonight and tomorrow. Wish it was snow...








this tree was not split like this a week ago. I have a feeling that this will be down soon. Don't want to be there when that happens...








...and now to play some beats for the next few hours...








just outside my office door...








drummers eye view of the cockpit


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Awesome 'shroom pics sXeXBMXer! 

Cool drum set too! You Rock!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

24 degrees here today. Rode my atty about five miles. I picked trails with lots of climbing to try and burn off a little food from yesterday.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got out for a short ride, 90 minutes but it was better than sitting at home. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

We need snow bad. Maybe I can turn this blower...Today's ride.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ...and now to play some beats for the next few hours...
> View attachment 1225963
> 
> 
> ...


Well, somebody likes cymbals! And hi-hats, what's with the two, looks like the back one is just left closed? I like the itty bitty cymbal on the big boom stand!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm guessing the second HH is for lack of a quick locking setup on the main unit, for when wanting it closed but need both feet for the dbl bass. 

And yes, you almost cannot have enough cymbals, anywhere from a large ride, brilliant crash, a chinaboy (a must have), to the little splash cymbals. All can really enhance the music when inserted properly.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Beautiful day in So Ca and the trails are in great shape after finally getting some rain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Jayem said:


> We need snow bad. Maybe I can turn this blower...Today's ride.
> 
> View attachment 1226042
> 
> ...





















Wish I could send you some of ours. Dense wet stuff.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Well, somebody likes cymbals! And hi-hats, what's with the two, looks like the back one is just left closed? I like the itty bitty cymbal on the big boom stand!





JimF777 said:


> I'm guessing the second HH is for lack of a quick locking setup on the main unit, for when wanting it closed but need both feet for the dbl bass.
> 
> And yes, you almost cannot have enough cymbals, anywhere from a large ride, brilliant crash, a chinaboy (a must have), to the little splash cymbals. All can really enhance the music when inserted properly.


yep. the 2nd hi hat is for when I am using the double bass, and I agree that the cymbals are the color...what gives you part of your "voice". I equate them to effects pedals. I own a total of 34 different cymbals and am eyeing up a 20" Zildjian K Custom ride as well

drums and bikes...my financial Black Holes!!



ghood said:


> Wish I could send you some of ours. Dense wet stuff.


I will take some as well!!!!

when we do get snow, it is usually the dense wet stuff...sux to push through, but I would rather have that than rain, or heat!!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The sun sets early so just for kicks... we geared up and went for a local ride. Trails were zippy


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> The sun sets early so just for kicks... we geared up and went for a local ride. Trails were zippy
> 
> View attachment 1226150
> 
> ...


Nice! Looks like fun.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Nice! Looks like fun.


It was alot more fun this time. We didn't bring the lights on the last ride! It was pitch black by 5:30.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Riding downhill in fresh snow is ridiculously fun.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Just a quick ride today, but the neighborhood trails are in great shape now that we got a little rain.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yepper, sure did. Today and Friday.









Oh, what's this? New trail being built?! It may just be a connector so you don't have to ride through the parking lot or the sidewalk to get to some other trails as there isn't much available land there. Still will be more fun than riding through the parking lot or sidewalk.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

so great to see everyone out!!! So much snow too...love it!!


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep, 16.5 miles of leaves, on tight single track.:thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

ghood said:


> Riding downhill in fresh snow is ridiculously fun.


Fantastic sky!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

the snow looks so neat.. I miss weather (to some extend) here is socal there is HOT summer and warm summer basically

i did technically ride today... multiple test rides after working on my brakes and I rode to the coffee shop with the wife..









not exactly mtb.. but i did launch off every speed bump in the parking lot where the coffee place is if that helps?


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Manage to get out for a few rides this week, including today. It was cool, raining and slick with some pretty deep puddles, was perfect! Got my boss out to a fun, steep, gnarly little dh trail to test out his new dropper post, he's a fan!
















Happy herd of bikes getting grubby


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

This was the first weekend in a long time that I was able to ride both days. This weekend's rides added up to about a vertical mile of climbing and a vertical mile of descent in almost 60 miles. I've been enjoying the rigid bike a lot the past couple of weeks, but could have used some squish up front today.

















Yesterday


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

two weeks ago in cancer clinic (15 months since finished treatment for stage 3 bowel cancer) my blood markers had risen and with a couple of other symptoms they decided to bring forward scans not due for a few months. I responded in the correct way to the stress of waiting for scans and then results, buying a new bike that I named Bulllwinkle (and now for something you'll really enjoy). Took Bullwinkle out for his first trail ride today. and CT scans came back all clear.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Congratulations on the results of the scans. That is great news! Looks like it was a great for Bullwinkle too!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Speedy recovery tubby74. Sweet ride


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

great news tubby74...also, the mental therapy of riding can not be matched!! Keep that going as well


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

That’s awesome news, Tubby. Hope you’re enjoying your new bike too.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

50 miles and 5500ft of Glorious gravel yesterday. Best day on the bike in a while.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Mountain biking cures cancer. Awesome Tubby!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Great news Tubby! Enjoy the new ride.

Got out for a quick gravel ride. 12miles and 1100' of climbing.

Fun afternoon, on my last day off.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1986838311


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Finally was able to ride one of my local trails due to all the rain we have been having since September 2ND. Way too long.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I just needed to get outside. These pix are spectacularly bad, but if you want to ride a MTB outside in CLE after it's been raining for umpteen days and all the trails are closed for the foreseeable future, do this (not even one car!):

Head for the Towpath along the Cuyahoga River ("Crooked" River)








It's 24F, but we have hills to keep us warm.








We get to come down some hills too.








The Towpath can be pretty boring, if not scenic (not right here), but it connects a LOT of trails.








Side trip








Another warming hill.








On the East rim of the valley is the Bike 'n' Hike (yes, East Rim is not far away, but today it is closed)








Land of temptations - so much free space behind this picture (off limits to bikes!)








Brandywine Falls and gorge








Gorge-ous view








Abandoned road, and another warmer UPper








Heading back down into the valley (yeah, not too dramatic)








Was froze, but I get a kick out of trying to break it. The sound is fantastic! ...and clean tires to boot!








This was a BIG one. Sad.








-F


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> Mountain biking cures cancer. Awesome Tubby!


last year I was in a slump at the end of chemo, scared that even if I beat cancer this fatigue was my new normal. Wife pretty much took me to the top of mt Stromlo in Canberra and pushed me off. last time I'd ridden back to the top came 90km into a race. this crawl was slower, but I can point to metre when I crested the climb and came out of that fog. MTB may not cure cancer on its own but it's a big part of it.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

tubby74 said:


> last year I was in a slump at the end of chemo, scared that even if I beat cancer this fatigue was my new normal. Wife pretty much took me to the top of mt Stromlo in Canberra and pushed me off. last time I'd ridden back to the top came 90km into a race. this crawl was slower, but I can point to metre when I crested the climb and came out of that fog. MTB may not cure cancer on its own but it's a big part of it.


Excellent, Tubby. Everyday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I’m sure enjoying the trails now that the air is cleaner and the ground is damp. Decided to get one last ride in before our next three days of rain. 

It really does get dark quick these days. Riding trails that I know so well in the dark sure gives me a new perspective


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

tubby74 said:


> last year I was in a slump at the end of chemo, scared that even if I beat cancer this fatigue was my new normal. Wife pretty much took me to the top of mt Stromlo in Canberra and pushed me off. last time I'd ridden back to the top came 90km into a race. this crawl was slower, but I can point to metre when I crested the climb and came out of that fog. MTB may not cure cancer on its own but it's a big part of it.


well, it definitely helped me "cure" a heart attack, which is not as serious as cancer I think, but the mental strength of everything involved in biking got me through the whole ordeal, and is now the preventative medicine. Fight the Fight brotha!!!!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Congrats on the clear scans Tubby! Enjoy the rides!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Great news, Tubby!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Our morning ride is almost complete before the sun comes up these days. The moon was bright enough this morning that we didn't need lights, even though we started 90 minutes before sunrise.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Philadelphia to Paris to London to Washington DC and home...Two weeks off the bike with two weeks of superb food made my first ride sort of tough. Some of the above stories of beating cancer and heart problems make my wimpy little out-of-shape BS sound completely stupid (which it is). Cheers to all of you survivors!

Here is a photo I took at the end of the ride. There is a time of the day when light becomes magic. I love to ride in this light. At this time of the year it happens late in the day and only lasts about 10 minutes.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Finally got back on a bike after four days in Edmonton. Not a mountain bike ride, but it was still nice to get out for the few hours of sunshine we had in Vancouver today....


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I've taken my 2019 Rocky Mountain Blizzard out for a few rides every time its snowed so far this year.
I hope this winter has a lot more snow than previous years, and so far it's good. 

I feel like fat biking will be my saviour this year. Bring on the '19 season!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tubby74 said:


> View attachment 1226289
> 
> 
> two weeks ago in cancer clinic (15 months since finished treatment for stage 3 bowel cancer) my blood markers had risen and with a couple of other symptoms they decided to bring forward scans not due for a few months. I responded in the correct way to the stress of waiting for scans and then results, buying a new bike that I named Bulllwinkle (and now for something you'll really enjoy). Took Bullwinkle out for his first trail ride today. and CT scans came back all clear.


Good to hear Tubby and keep up the good attitude and outdoor adventures.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Good new Tubby!

Keep it up and hoping for a cancer-free future for you.


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

I got out today and rode for a bit. I hit Cameron Park trails for two miles and then my river walk loop for ten miles. After taking two weeks off to recover I'm upset I was so tired.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Finally got a bit of snow here and not just bare ice and roots. This is one of my favorite meadows where it opens up a bit on this trail, Polar Bear. The trail is so tight and rooty it's damn near impassable in the summer, let alone the swamps that make it a bog in places. Even in the winter it's usually not easy, with a few places where the trees are tighter than 780mm.









Unfortunately, many people were out this morning getting the fresh tracks, so I had to take some of the b-lines to get my own.








Out on one of the random frozen swamps in the North Bivouac area.







When the snow hits like this, this area literally has dozens and dozens of trails going in all sorts of directions. You can get somewhat lost and go around in circles for quite a while if you don't watch what you are doing. The trails usually have multiple accepted names and there are often un-named ones popping up in between to further confuse things. "The Needle" is section of trail where the trees come to about 750mm apart  This area works best with new snow and a distinctive tread pattern so you can backtrack! Most of these are user-made trails, but just to make things interesting many of the legit trails start with "Moose", like Moose tracks, Moose Ridge, etc. I made a map of the area. The "drugs" area is where people park to do drugs, so I yell "DRUG!" when I ride through there.







The new tires are freaking awesome. Real fat...like it's supposed to be.







This trail is called Blue Dot, because blue-dots are painted on the trees every few hundred feet, another barely-passable in the summer. Has a nice big bridge over the creek and because the City didn't build it, they have posted giant signs at both ends "DO NOT USE", which is laughable, because it's a better bridge than the ones the municipality has put up recently.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Got out for a little one with my friend from Canada, weather and views were OK I guess, bit different from what a lot of you are experiencing


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Crusty, bumpy, narrow boot pack.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Finally got a bit of snow here and not just bare ice and roots. This is one of my favorite meadows where it opens up a bit on this trail, Polar Bear. The trail is so tight and rooty it's damn near impassable in the summer, let alone the swamps that make it a bog in places. Even in the winter it's usually not easy, with a few places where the trees are tighter than 780mm.
> 
> View attachment 1226919
> 
> ...





ghood said:


> Crusty, bumpy, narrow boot pack.


speechless....just...yeah. My vision of heaven


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

2 rides in 2 days and 2 new friends.

Got out on the coldest day of the season so far. Sunny, with temps hovering just below freezing, and with a pretty stiff wind as we got high. Made a new local friend.


1128181457 by Nate, on Flickr

Birthday ride on day 2 was a touch warmer with a lot less wind, but with the cloud cover, it was still chilly up high. Still a touch icy up high, and the trail was super sketchy, but a rowdy good time. Met a mtbr user from Scotland.


1129181602_HDR by Nate, on Flickr

2 great days on the bike.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Harold said:


> 2 rides in 2 days and 2 new friends.
> 
> Got out on the coldest day of the season so far. Sunny, with temps hovering just below freezing, and with a pretty stiff wind as we got high. Made a new local friend.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday! It is nice to make new friends on the trail.

It wasn't very cold for our pre-dawn ride this morning, but it was very humid for our area, so it felt colder than it was. We finished before the sun came up, so no photos today.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Harold said:


> 2 rides in 2 days and 2 new friends.
> 
> Got out on the coldest day of the season so far. Sunny, with temps hovering just below freezing, and with a pretty stiff wind as we got high. Made a new local friend.
> 
> ...


happy b day as well!!!

I love it when the water comes out of the rocks and freezes like that. We get that alot around the southeastern side of the state here too. Sometimes it looks like frozen waterfalls


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

rained a bunch yesterday... but yes went out for a bit this afternoon..









what I learned (live in SoCal hadn't come up before.. my nobby nic's are not the best in mud it would seem.. got a little iffy coming down.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nothing special but was able to get out for a bit, and a bit later than I wanted had to wait for all of the mornings fog and most to burn off.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

Test and tune for my new fork and shock


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Got in over 2000 ft of climbing and then the fun started.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Let me put up some sun!

I went to a trail I had hiked a few years back. @chazpat, thought of you, total trail runner trail. Steep AF so HAB was in order. Great ride though.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Been raining since yesterday so looking like no ride for me this weekend. 

If it stops for a bit, I'll try to get out for a run; I haven't run in about a month as the showers at work are still closed from being renovated and I've been busy on the weekends and not going to give up my ride day to run!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Hard to get much riding in with limited daylight and lots of Saturday work around the house, but I did manage 11 miles on some in-town trails.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We rolled December 1 ...in the dark


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

cyclelicious said:


> We rolled December 1 ...in the dark
> 
> View attachment 1227157
> 
> ...


I so want to do some night riding soon. It looks so much fun.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

23 miles today. Wet and slippery and the monkeys came out to see if they could join...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*two steps from home*

little single track


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Well after a couple of days snowshoeing in the trails I finally got out to ride them today. :thumbsup:
Lots of snow on the ground here in Atlantic Canada this year, usually these early snows don't stick around long. This is the most I've seen on the ground in early December for a while now, I think we're in for a good Winter!


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> 23 miles today. Wet and slippery and the monkeys came out to see if they could join...


Where are you ride there? reminds me a bit of southern Taiwan.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

60 degrees, sunny, and hero dirt in So Ca after a few days of rain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I did. A friend texted asking if I wanna do gravel today. Mind you, it rained all day yesterday and the parking lot was full today. Was shocked to see how many people were taking the muddy trails today instead of sticking to gravel.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

Mr Crudley said:


> Where are you ride there? reminds me a bit of southern Taiwan.


Indonesia - On Java through Cisarua at KTH.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Had to be out of town overnight, so took the bikes along so we could hit some trails on the way home. Sunny and cool.








Bikes hanging out on the deck at the motel








View from the top of the climb


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Weather was nice in Vancouver today. Had another ride on Mt. Fromme from with a couple of friends. It was a bit nippy out first, but we had a great ride.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ended up being a beautiful day, hit 70 degrees. But the trails were all closed due to all the rain the last couple of days. So I hit the road, among other surfaces.

Actually my first ride of the year on this bike. Put new tires and saddle on her a few months ago. But I've also got a shorter stem and wider bar I need to put on but I keep thinking about getting her powder coated so I don't want to swap those on and rewrap the handlebar if I'm going to disassembled her. But I decided I would suffer the less than ideal setup and get a ride on this bike before the year ends.

Some of the ride was on a muti-use section and the beautiful day brought the crowds out. I kinda like that sometimes, gives me a sense of community. Also a chance to practice my (near) track stands. Saw two tandems and one bent, one eSkateboard (despite the no motorized vehicles signs) and an eUni (in a bike lane section of my ride). And crew teams, soccer games and I discovered a 3 mile loop off of my route I'd never noticed, it even had a bike lane for part of it. Also seven deer, that's more than I usually see on my mountain bike. A couple crossed the road in front of me and three were hanging out is someone's front yard.

Just over 26 miles and it was getting late with no lights by the time I got back. Fortunately, the last few miles there is a bike lane so I wasn't out in the road. Déjà vu, I think I did that/wrote that a couple of months ago.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Man, I'm dying. I haven't rode in well over a week due to school work and schedules. I could care less that it's cold and wet here! A couple of my friends climbed Tiger Mountain and they had some nice photos of snow on the summit. They don't want to go back until summer because it's wet up there. Because of that, I want to go back up there and ride the whole course because it's wet!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

There have been some great snow pics posted! But I have to admit, I’m glad it’s them and not me.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

bjeast said:


> There have been some great snow pics posted! But I have to admit, I'm glad it's them and not me.


I do enjoy the challenge of constantly changing snow/ice/cold conditions, but I'd take dirt over snow any day. But riding is better than not riding (and beats skiing).


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

ghood said:


> I do enjoy the challenge of constantly changing snow/ice/cold conditions, but I'd take dirt over snow any day. But riding is better than not riding (and beats skiing).


There's definitely that (the "beats skiing" part). With my knees, skiing is a long distant memory...


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

28 miles and barely beat the snow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

16 mile exploring ride on a lot of (wild) horse trails


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> 16 mile exploring ride on a lot of (wild) horse trails


Nice shots; those are awesome.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> Nice shots; those are awesome.


We've had some rain in the desert this fall to green things up a little. Normally this time of year I am posting pictures of sunsets to draw attention away from the brown, drab desert.

Rode 15 miles today. Hang loose...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Made it up to Fromme again today and rode the usual suspects. It was a beautiful fall day! The bike performed well and I rode well (enough).








Looking up!








The entrance to the trail








More practice....


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

First ride in 5 days. Temps in the high 20's (F) made the breeze feel pretty chilly.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got out for a few hours, hope to do the same tomorrow as it is supposed to rain on Friday quite heavily.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Actually last night. Single digit night ride. Surface conditions when it's that cold are good...grippy snow and very little ice. Got in 1700 feet of climbing.


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Got ten miles in today in the cold wet drizzle. Nothing special but I get the feeling it may be the last ride of 2018 for me.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Beautiful Evening Around Folsom Lake*









Then thru the 'hood to New Glory


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*beautiful light*

after the sunset , the portici of San Luca , Bologna


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*N+1*

Great ride today, trails have set up perfect, just in time for New Bike Day!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Great ride today, trails have set up perfect, just in time for New Bike Day!


new bike day AND snow is like heaven!!!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> after the sunset , the portici of San Luca , Bologna


That's a tight! Bike lane


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

More cold temps and excellent surface conditions.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Evening ride... it's dark by 5:00 . Wind chill is -8c


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Our monthly winter group gravel ride had about 40 riders today. Air temperature was 9°F (-13C) at the start. My knee was bugging me so I took a short cut and only rode 68 miles. Several riders did the whole 100 mile loop up over 8000'.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*W l ' Italia*

for all Italian friends


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> Evening ride... it's dark by 5:00 . Wind chill is -8c


Damn that has to be a bit cool. Kudos for a snowy night ride.

33c at 1pm and pretty toasty, well toasty enough for me.








Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> new bike day AND snow is like heaven!!!!


Agreed, I don't really notice the cold when there's snow to play in!
I'd been saving up for a Krampus that a local shop had brought in (they're rare around these parts) when I stumbled across a lightly used Ithaqua Sl. 
It was too good a deal to pass up!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Agreed, I don't really notice the cold when there's snow to play in!....


same here...and that might become my new sig!!!

I got to ride this morning...just the usual local yokel trails, but no pics. I forgot to bring the phone from home. Was around 22F, and the (once flooded) trails are now pretty frozen over. Made things extra bumpy today. Also, the weather keeps people at home, so no one else out this morning.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I did my first ever Zwift ride today! I decided to try out their endurance training plan to see what I think of it. I learned quite a bit from that plan! I also tried to do an FTP test. Yeah, I think I need more work before I try that again.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great ride today, -10C but the sun makes it feel warmer, trails are packed and fast!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

-f


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics everyone! I haven't been able to get out this weekend because of a really dumb fall on a Friday ride. I fell on the road on the way up at Fromme (adjusting my gloves!) and when I got up I could barely ride! Hurt my right glute and hamstring. Easily one of the most embarrassing ways to get injured ever! Sigh. It will be a few days before I can pedal.... At least it wasn't in the middle of the summer, so I'm not missing prime riding days!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

This my 3rd year attending this food drive ride. 15.5miles and 2200' of elevation. Funday!

Annual Ugly Sweater ride.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Doing a little Fat Bike grooming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

bjeast said:


> Great pics everyone! I haven't been able to get out this weekend because of a really dumb fall on a Friday ride. I fell on the road on the way up at Fromme (adjusting my gloves!) and when I got up I could barely ride! Hurt my right glute and hamstring. Easily one of the most embarrassing ways to get injured ever! Sigh. It will be a few days before I can pedal.... At least it wasn't in the middle of the summer, so I'm not missing prime riding days!


Isn't that how it goes? You do all those drops and ride down that steep rock but what gets you? Riding on the road. Heal up quick.

I didn't get a ride at all, rainy weekend. It stopped this afternoon and I thought about going for another road ride but didn't, had a headache from breathing paint fumes from painting the basement.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Isn't that how it goes? You do all those drops and ride down that steep rock but what gets you? Riding on the road. Heel up quick.
> 
> I didn't get a ride at all, rainy weekend. It stopped this afternoon and I thought about going for another road ride but didn't, had a headache from breathing paint fumes from painting the basement.


Thanks! Seems like that's what happens so often! And it sounds like you have to get better after all that painting!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Short recovery ride today after yesterday's big ride. Trying some different things to see if I can isolate what made my knee so sore yesterday.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Short recovery ride today after yesterday's big ride. Trying some different things to see if I can isolate what made my knee so sore yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1228320
> 
> ...


Just wondering - do you ride clipless or flats. Maybe if you're clipped in, something needs adjusting. Also, apparently working the IT band can help with sore knees... It can be pretty important. I'm sure there are people on the forum that know a heck of a lot more about it than I do. Regardless, I hope you figure it out!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had a very interesting ride this past Saturday. It all started with a beach ride two weeks ago. A rogue wave came up and hit me up to my knees and doused my bike with salt water. I cleaned and greased everything. Bike was fine. Following weekend, my brakes wouldn't stop howling so I bought new pads. 
Saturday morning a friend calls and wants to know if I have time for a short ride. I say yeah, let me just do a quick pad swap and I'm out the door. I do the swap, test ride quickly and put the bike in my carrier. 
We meet at the trail, a short six mile loop, lots of log piles and twisties. Perfect for keeping your skills sharp. 200 feet in I go over the first pile and into a right turn, I tap the brakes and no one's home on the rear. I squeeze the lever and it goes to the bars. I stop on the front brake. The inner pad and cotter pin are missing from the rear caliper. I forgot to bend the cotter pin. 
Quick search, no avail. Must have lost it on the drive over. I do the ride with only my front brake. 
To add insult to injury, on my way home from the trail, I called my son and asked what he wanted for lunch. I placed the remaining pad and spring clip in the cup holder in my center console in my truck. I go to the Chik Fil A drive up, put the drinks in the cup holders when on my way home I notice the cups holders and loose stuff bin is full of soda. The spring clip pierced the Styrofoam cup and emptied it out into my truck. 
Thankfully, I installed another set of pads and returned to the same trail on Sunday and had a much better ride.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bjeast said:


> Just wondering - do you ride clipless or flats. Maybe if you're clipped in, something needs adjusting. Also, apparently working the IT band can help with sore knees... It can be pretty important. I'm sure there are people on the forum that know a heck of a lot more about it than I do. Regardless, I hope you figure it out!


Thanks bjeast. I have ridden clipless for 26 years and Saturday's 68 mile ride is only the second time I've encountered this knee issue. The first was a 50 mile ride a month ago. Both rides were on my rigid bikepacking bike, both were big miles ridden in temps below freezing, and both were in my winter riding boots. The mileage probably exaggerated some issue with the bike or shoes that was previously unnoticed on shorter rides. I think I should have raised the saddle on my bike a couple of cm to account for the thicker soles of my winter riding boots. I may also need to tweak the cleat position on the winter boots a bit.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Urban lap this evening to check out a newly opened trail connector that has been in the works for several years. City had to deal with the railroad and get some right of way from adjacent landowners to complete it.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*that's beautiful street art*



sgltrak said:


> Urban lap this evening to check out a newly opened trail connector that has been in the works for several years. City had to deal with the railroad and get some right of way from adjacent landowners to complete it.
> 
> View attachment 1228443
> 
> ...


that's beautiful street art


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the San Luca steep is the final ascent*



jcd46 said:


> That's a tight! Bike lane


 in the road race call " Dieci colli " ( ten hills ) 
you must to try


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Temps were above freezing on the mountain, so we went out for a quick pre-dawn lap this morning. About 1900 vertical feet climbed in our 8.5 mile loop. It was almost 20 degrees F warmer up at 7100' than it was at home down in town at 5000'.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Was able to get back out on the trails which was nice as we had over three inches of rain a few days ago and flooding in the area.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got another 15 miles in today. I hadn't ridden this trail in a few months, and it looks like a saguaro got knocked over in one of the storms.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

7am and icy. Just starting to get light. Had the place to myself. Warming today prob'ly means trails will close tomorrow so I really wanted to get a little spin in.

This boardwalk/puncheon crosses a low area to an old bridge.
(fiddling with phone camera settings)








(not fiddling)








Our MTB club wouldn't have been able to build this trail, with all the lumber, without support from the park system.

-F


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, not a mountain bike ride today, but after my lame injury last Friday on Fromme, multiple days of limping around, one stationary ride, I got in to see my miracle working physiotherapist yesterday. I hadn't planned on riding today, but I lent our car to one of our daughters. Something came up that required a trip to the bank, so rain warning or not, out I went. I put on my rain gear (a jacket and pants), my regular gear, and off I went. After the bank, I went down to the Fraser River and then home.

Despite the horrible weather, it still felt great to pedal a bike! Amazingly, that was the longest I'd gone in over a year without riding either a road bike or my mountain bikes!








My trusty road bike!








A grey, wet day!








Some .... cormorants?


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Second ride on some quality dirt. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Not today but I did get my wife out for two miles on a new route for her. We hit the Dam Trail in Waco and enjoyed seeing all the birds I never knew that visited Central Texas. We saw white pelicans, cormorants, and ospreys. Got a few bad pictures from my mobile. I really need to go out there soon with a good long distance camera.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Leafkiller said:


> Not today but I did get my wife out for two miles on a new route for her. We hit the Dam Trail in Waco and enjoyed seeing all the birds I never knew that visited Central Texas. We saw white pelicans, cormorants, and ospreys. Got a few bad pictures from my mobile. I really need to go out there soon with a good long distance camera.


Want to get up to Waco in the next few days are the trails a bit wet still?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

natas1321 said:


> Want to get up to Waco in the next few days are the trails a bit wet still?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


A little muddy last I saw and we have a significant rain maker hitting this weekend.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I had a meeting at a client's location at noon that was scheduled for three hours and with rain rolling in tonight and predicted all weekend (again), I knew my chance to ride was hitting the trails after the meeting rather than going into the office. Trails were a bit muddy still from last weekend. It was about 50 degrees but the sky was gloomy all day.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got 13 miles in 








December poppies


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Leafkiller said:


> A little muddy last I saw and we have a significant rain maker hitting this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Guess I'm riding canyon lake or purgatory creek tomorrow or one of the local trails again and Waco will have to be another day. Was able to get out for a few hours at least today.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Best ride, in a long time ^^

PS - maybe my last ride on my Giant Reign 2 o_0

If it sells, I'll be moving onto a long travel 29er =)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

7 mile night ride at 24 degrees. Felt fantastic to be out!


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

natas1321 said:


> Guess I'm riding canyon lake or purgatory creek tomorrow or one of the local trails again and Waco will have to be another day. Was able to get out for a few hours at least today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the weather flopped on the weathermen. Other than a light drizzle and some strong winds we didn't get much here. Some nice days to ride the next few days.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Leafkiller said:


> Well the weather flopped on the weathermen. Other than a light drizzle and some strong winds we didn't get much here. Some nice days to ride the next few days.


So are you saying Cameron Park is okay to ride today? Everything is closed here in DFW and I'm Jonesing pretty bad.


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

They should be decent, especially the higher up trails. Here is a screen shot from Facebook. I'm planning in going Monday and Tuesday.


huckleberry hound said:


> So are you saying Cameron Park is okay to ride today? Everything is closed here in DFW and I'm Jonesing pretty bad.












Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Leafkiller said:


> They should be decent, especially the higher up trails. Here is a screen shot from Facebook. I'm planning in going Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just might head down there this afternoon.


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

huckleberry hound said:


> Thanks, I just might head down there this afternoon.


Let me how it is. I imagine some of the trails are still a little moist. The leaves were slick and plentiful on the Vortex a couple of weeks ago.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

First ride this week, beautiful socal weather! Sorry no snow.

Forgot to hit start on Strava for 4miles. Not that it matters..

There is a bee at work in the pix.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Finally got some outdoor riding done! I had to test and tune my SRAM GX Eagle drivetrain and my Fox DPX2 shock. It was night and day difference going from Deluxe RT to DPX2! I also installed a OneUp Components chain guide but it doesn't seem to like my Eagle drivetrain. I have no shims and it rubs while in the lowest gear.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, after my rather dumb injury last week, I didn't think I'd make it to the North Shore one last time for 2018. BUT a riding buddy texted me, and after my physio last week, I happily agreed. We decided we were going to ride all the way up from the Fromme parking lot to the bottom of Grouse mountain ski hill. That was the plan. We thought that maybe there would be a little snow on the way up. We were wrong. After the seventh switchback, we found the snow.








At first, we could ride pretty easily.








Then it got harder. There was more walking than riding.








But hey, my Trek Fuel EX has never seen this much snow!

We finally gave up, realizing that a ride up to the bottom of Grouse for poutine will have to wait until the new year. But we still had a great time. We went back to the seventh switchback, dropped in on Seventh Secret, and had a good ride! It was a nice finish to my North Shore riding for the year!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This evening we did a local ride to spin out the legs. Temps were dropping and ice was forming...pathways were dark but neighbourhood was bright. Nice end to a fun day!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Aww so many great pics! Nice to see so many riding and having fun! No ride here, crappy windy winter rainy storms. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

32 miles, 3300' climbing... today may be my last ride in Indonesia. I'm very sad. Moving soon and baby on the way - I'm very glad!!!

What a day!!!










Me and Mung Coodiel - the mastermind behind the black/double diamonds here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> 32 miles, 3300' climbing... today may be my last ride in Indonesia. I'm very sad. Moving soon and baby on the way - I'm very glad!!!
> 
> What a day!!!
> 
> ...


Wow, where are you moving to?

And congrats on the new addition to your family! Your first?


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Finally, out in the woods! First time in December, maybe last ride of 2018. 

10.5 miles with sleet in the air. Overall a nice ride. Weather pending, it’s possible for 2 more 2018 rides. 

We’ll see. 

This year 700 miles in the woods, but could have done more if the weather wasn’t so consistently awful in Massachusetts. 1260 spin miles,too. My goals for the year was a combined 2000 miles. 3 more spin classes and I’m there. 

Wish it was done with more woods rides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great ride today, +2C 
And more snow on the way tomorrow! :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Got some wet gravel miles in today with the NICA team after all the snow melted off. Most of the singletrack is still no-go because it's too sloppy and there are still tons of trees down everywhere.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Wow, where are you moving to?
> 
> And congrats on the new addition to your family! Your first?


Hiya Chazpat - No idea only that we're wrapping up here and on to something else. Baby due in January and we're delivering Stateside. The beauty is I get to go home for along time and will get a ton of rides in. After that, a few months here then off to wherever...

This will be our second! Very exciting!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*Fixed Gear Fri - er, Sunday!*

I had hoped the trails would dry out after Friday's rain but a little drizzle on Saturday and this morning and nope. I decided to hit the pavement again. I was having a hard time getting motivated to get out, it was still cloudy though fairly warm at 50 degrees. I hadn't ridden my fixed gear in awhile and decided to ride a path I hadn't ridden since early this past summer.

There weren't too many people out. I wasn't the only mtbr missing the trails, I saw three other guys on nice mountain bikes and only a couple of road bike types. I rode to the end of that path, then some road to connect to another path. Ended up doing 31.5 miles.









Hmm, never had this issue on my mountain bike.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol, I live by 2 tracks. Yesterday I made it "by that much". When its too long, I reroute myself.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Wacha Wacha Wacha said:


> Hiya Chazpat - No idea only that we're wrapping up here and on to something else. Baby due in January and we're delivering Stateside. The beauty is I get to go home for along time and will get a ton of rides in. After that, a few months here then off to wherever...
> 
> This will be our second! Very exciting!


We left Japan about twenty years ago with our little one in tow. Now she's going back next semester as a college junior. I hauled my mountain bike over there but really just road urban with it. It was great for exploring Tokyo.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Finally got back out, two days in a row!

I think I'll hike it this time (and every time), lol!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Sawtooth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Put in 38 miles on Sat., and 20mi. on Sunday on the fatty. Not much elevation, but that's more miles in 24 hours than I've done in the last month of rides!

Pics? Ain' nobody got time fo' dat.

-F


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Just a road ride today. Rode up to Queen E park here in Vancouver, and took a few pictures inside the Bloedel conservatory.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bjeast said:


> Just a road ride today. Rode up to Queen E park here in Vancouver, and took a few pictures inside the Bloedel conservatory.


"just a road ride"?  looks like a good one. You can still get some nature road riding.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> "just a road ride"?  looks like a good one. You can still get some nature road riding.


Well, I have to ride on a road to get to the Bloedel Conservatory, but it's indoors, so no matter the weather, I can always enjoy the plants and birds. 

https://vancouver.ca/parks-recreation-culture/bloedel-conservatory.aspx


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bjeast said:


> Well, I have to ride on a road to get to the Bloedel Conservatory, but it's indoors, so no matter the weather, I can always enjoy the plants and birds.
> 
> https://vancouver.ca/parks-recreation-culture/bloedel-conservatory.aspx


Pretty cool!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Perfect day here weather wise, hectic schedule but I did get a few hours in.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Had a little more time today, so I was able to get in 21 miles.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

yup


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, it looks like 2018 riding is done unless I can fit one in December 30th. 

I missed my goal by 10 miles and I would have preferred more mileage in the woods but I rode 1990 miles in 2018. 

700 miles on Mountain Bike 
1290 miles on Spin Bike. 

Weather pending goal is 1000 miles on the mountain bike. 

1990 miles, not bad for a 56 year old git. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Did some post-holing to get over the top of the loop.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

ghood said:


> Did some post-holing to get over the top of the loop.


Wow, those are great pics!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, it was actually Wednesday, but wasn't sure if it was nice to tease you guys up there in the cold  Went out for a 26 mile trail check to see just how overgrown the trails were with the rainy season we've had and what needs some TLC. It was a bit overcast and had a bit of a drizzle 3/4 way through, but other than that, the overcast really kept the temps down to a nice 27C range.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

LyNx said:


> Well, it was actually Wednesday, but wasn't sure if it was nice to tease you guys up there in the cold  Went out for a 26 mile trail check to see just how overgrown the trails were with the rainy season we've had and what needs some TLC. It was a bit overcast and had a bit of a drizzle 3/4 way through, but other than that, the overcast really kept the temps down to a nice 27C range.
> 
> View attachment 1230142


Oh man, that looks so great! I'm in Edmonton with the family for Christmas, with no bike for ten days!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Over 30 miles, almost 3000 calories, top speed 75 mph...hmm, something tells me I left the the tracking app on during the drive home.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool local ride. Beautiful evening for a winter ride! Snowflakes in the air and some green grass along the trail.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Beautiful day.


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

*Ride with Emma*

















Ride with my 11 year daughter. She is showing interest of ridding the trail she has a Specilized Hard Rock. She is the youngest of 5 in the house.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Supposedly it is winter here.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*winter and soul*

fog


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

abaughman said:


> Ride with my 11 year daughter. She is showing interest of ridding the trail she has a Specilized Hard Rock. She is the youngest of 5 in the house.


Congrats! The others ride??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

+15C temps and heavy rain yesterday has robbed most of the snow, cold again today so back to studded for the now icy trails.
Last chance to ride before Christmas, was a great afternoon!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Great surface conditions.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Festivus fun for the rest of us! Today, we hit the trails, set up the aluminum festivus pole, and performed feats of strength.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I was worried about riding in Zwift's NYC so I wore a full face helmet.










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Yup, managed to sneak in one last ride before heading home for Christmas, going to be late for supper but it was worth it! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas All!

Quick Bonelli ride with a couple of buddies. Fog, sun, 50° just a beautiful morning.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We had 18 riders for our 12th annual Grinch Grinder Christmas Eve ride. 16 miles, 1500', 34°, one Santa suit, 2 sets of sleigh bells, 1 lb of chocolate.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Little bit o fresh.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

'Twas the bike ride before Christmas, we got out of the house. Not a creature was stirring except me and my spouse. We donned our winter gear; rode to the trails, no traffic to hear. The air was crisp, our lights were bright; we picked our lines between the trees tonight. Chris popped a wheelie and I pinned the frozen brown pow. We pause for a moment to play reindeer games; snapped one more pic; before heading Hi-ho-ho-ho home


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

^^^that was awesome...merry Xmas!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> ^^^that was awesome...merry Xmas!


It was indeed! Merry Christmas!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Loaded up my bike and gear yesterday and headed to the only nearby trail system that was open, only to have it start raining just as I got close to the trailhead. Oh well, finished my Christmas shopping.

Despite the rain (there wasn't much), the trail system was still open this morning so I loaded up and got a ride in. First time back on the full suspension in about a month; three weekends on the new SS, three weekends on the road bikes due to wet trails, and one completely missed weekend.

Trail was a bit squishy but not much mud, except for this spot, tried to make it up next to the tree on the left but failed. Somehow managed to bail and avoid the mud myself, just landed with an elbow in the dirt (sorry bike).









I always get confused at this point:

















This time I was done in by the pine straw.









Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Yup, nothing can make you appreciate the solitude found riding trails in the woods than spending Christmas with the In-Laws!

Cold day but that just makes the afternoon fire that much better!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Started in the sun and finished in snow flurries.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Got in 10 miles today and 1400' of elevation.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a local ride this evening, checking out christmas decorations! I could feel the temperature dropping. By the time we got home the temp was -7c /19f


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Did a short 3 miles with the wife. We have one spot we go to see cool and interesting birds not normally seen in Central Texas. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Rained all day yesterday and this morning so the options were limited but I did manage more than a hour.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Quick 13 miles today. As usual, it was fun to be on the bike.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Chilly ride today (-8°c), but no snow.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^Excellent shot!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Sugar snow makes for tricky riding.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Did a 20km ride in 32°C [Avg. temp] today... & I was/am pooped!!

'Born to ride!'


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I think the temperature finally broke above the freezing mark about halfway through today's ride. It has been cold, but mostly dry here the past few weeks so I have been able to ride more this month than in any past December, even with 8 days out of town on vacation. Today we had dry and ice conditions.


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

Went on the shop ride, demoed a bike and bought it. Road down this


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got a few hours on the bike today and it was cooler here, low 40's not freezing or below like what some of you ride in. Think I would be alright for low 30's but that would be about it for me. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A handy weather guide









now I need a clothing guide


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*are in winter*

are you shure ?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> A handy weather guide
> 
> View attachment 1231156
> 
> ...


Brilliant - I love it!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It was cold and windy this morning, but at least it wasn't rainy.

The temperature dropped from 24F to 17F during the course of our 1 hour pre-dawn ride. Coupled with a 15mph wind out of the north, it made for a cold ride but we were able to add a few more miles to our 2018 numbers. 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

These are from yesterday, Sunday 12/30/18, Highland Mi 16.5 miles.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I managed to get a quick ride in yesterday. We finally caught a break from all this rain! I decided to wear my full face helmet because I haven't worn it before on the trail. I actually liked it more than my normal helmet! My goggles fogged up though (was learning to ride with goggles too). I will need to put some anti fogging on the lens and give it another shot later.

Here is a 2 minute video of me testing my Hero Session while attached to my helmet visor. I normally ride with my Hero 7 Black but I want to change it up and use my Session to help me with my skill progression.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Single digit temps make grippy snow


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great to see al these pics everyone! Nice to see other people getting out! I've been in Edmonton for about nine days - bikeless. But on the walks I've been on, I've seen around nine fat bikes. Since I'm here so frequently, I really should leave a bike in Edmonton. Went for a nice walk today to a spot I usually ride when I drive and bring a bike.








Terwilligar Park.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Perfect weather today and trail conditions were great, going back out tomorrow.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Woot, woot! First ride of 2019! 15.25 miles with nearly 1300 feet of climbing. Trails were a bit soggy from last night’s rain, but otherwise OK. 

I rode with a local mtbr member, Fuzzydunlop01. Good times. 

I’m a little pooped, but hey, first ride and first post for 2019!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Yep !


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Cold grippy snow


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Yup...it was lame but better than being on a trainer.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had zero time to ride over the holidays and I put on about five pounds. It rained twelve hours yesterday. I took the at bike out today and did my part by riding over all the high spots between tire ruts in all the soft spots. I steamrolled em all pretty good.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

After all the rain, trails were closed (as they have been for weeks). Even one of my road routes was closed due to the river flooding over the road. But after a morning shower, I got out on a rails to trail for a ride, 32 miles, which is more than my total mileage for January last year so I'm off to a good start.

Parked and started on a connector path, it was flooded over in a lot of spots and then hit a spot where the creek had overflowed a thick layer of sand across the trail. Tried to ride through it and failed as it was pretty much tire sucking quicksand. Shortly past there, the trail was taped off and with a sign that the trail was closed. Turned around and drove to a lot directly on the rail trail.

A guy caught up to me about 6 miles in and complimented me on my bike. We ended up riding together, talking about bikes and trails and road rides. I had a trestle bridge as a goal to reach and that was where he was riding to as well.

On the way back, after he had dropped out at the parking lot he had parked at, I came back to another connector path I had noticed on my way out and decided to check it out. A lot of it was raised so it hadn't flooded over. Photo is this connector, the bridge you can see in the background is the rail trail.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

New years day run-ride


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Absolutely!



2old said:


> Yup...it was lame but better than being on a trainer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I rode! I had breakfast with my parents in Edmonton this morning at 7 AM. Got on a plane at 9 AM Edmonton time, landed at 9:30 BC time. Drove to Vancouver from Abbotsford. Stopped at Superstore for groceries, dropped 'em off, picked up my daughter from the Vancouver sirport at 12:45 and was at Fromme by 2:30&#8230;. It was sure nice to get on a bike after 11 days or more off!








Didn't go all he way up Leppard. Crinkum was snowy for 2/3s. Kirkford was okay&#8230;. and Bobsled of course








Bobsled was fine. I couldn't resist the usual drop near the end...


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got a nice ride in today knowing it will be raining tomorrow unfortunately.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I took my fatbike out on the slushy snow around my property yesterday. Compared to the day before, which was ice in most spots, it was less-rideable. It froze overnight so I am hoping the snow will be harder, but not ice when I try to ride it again.


----------



## PureMX (May 5, 2009)

New Year's Day ride.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

PureMX said:


> New Year's Day ride.


I felt the need to do a CE [courtesy embed] for ya.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Yup, first ride of the new year! 
New Years day snowstorm so I got out for a ride this afternoon after some late night grooming on the 1st. Glad to see the snow return after a warm spell stole it all just before Christmas.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

PureMX said:


> New Year's Day ride.


Great Job on the video! I enjoyed that very much.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

huckleberry hound said:


> Great Job on the video! I enjoyed that very much.


I agree, I finally had a few minutes to view it. Very nice edit.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Nicely done PureMX ! Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out yesterday - yes, to Fromme again. A buddy and I hit the trails before a major storm. But ... this time we rode some different trails. We hit lower trails for a change. I hadn't ridden some of them for a looong time! It was fun. Some definitely had a more old school feel to them. We rode Natural High, Immonator, Upper Griffen, and the Griffen switchbacks as well as an obligatory run on Bobsled.

The rain we were supposed to have was actually snow on the trails. We had a great time though, despite some of the rocks and roots being a bit slippery!
















This was not the line I wanted - thankfully I rolled over that root...








My riding buddy








My riding buddy doing a wheelie in the falling snow


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

PureMX said:


> New Year's Day ride.


Very nice!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

First ride of the year. 9.5 miles with just 1300' of elevation and quite eventful.

I was riding up some switchbacks, and I came to a point where there was a bush to my left, and with the sun hitting it. I saw this shadow move, and thought it was a bird that flew away, as I got around the turn there he was! a beautiful coyote, as usual he took off and I couldn't snap a pic.

After that, I was going down the other side of the switchbacks, pretty fast because I had the trail to myself..I tgought. See this older lady with a pretty big dog, she let's me go, and all was good. I did think, can that lady handle that dog? Sure enough, as I'm ready to turn, I hear her screaming..."sorry, sorry, sorry!" and the dog was coming at me, somehow I said "stop" and he did, she finally got a hold of him.

I yelled.."that's not cool" and she kept apologizing. Uggh!

On my way back, Mr.Coyote and I saw each other again, but he bolted again. 

Awesome ride though!


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

Temperature above average here today.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

First ride of the year. Short sleeves felt good on the first half of the ride when the temperatures were near 60°F, but the ride got chilly quickly when the sun went behind the mountain.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> First ride of the year. Short sleeves felt good on the first half of the ride when the temperatures were near 60°F, but the ride got chilly quickly when the sun went behind the mountain.
> 
> View attachment 1232065


We are finally out of the deep freeze and luck would have it I tweaked my lower back at work today. Once or twice year this happens and it usually takes several days to heal. I have noticed that spinning the cranks does help it though. Where is that photo? The red cliffs would suggest more towards Loveland than Fort Collins.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Picked up a new Levo for my wife. I decided to take it out and see what it could do. A whole lot, apparently. :thumbsup:


----------



## PureMX (May 5, 2009)

Thank you sir!


----------



## PureMX (May 5, 2009)

bjeast said:


> Very nice!


Thank you.


----------



## PureMX (May 5, 2009)

huckleberry hound said:


> Great Job on the video! I enjoyed that very much.


Thank you.


----------



## PureMX (May 5, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I agree, I finally had a few minutes to view it. Very nice edit.


Thank you. And thank you for the embed!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> We are finally out of the deep freeze and luck would have it I tweaked my lower back at work today. Once or twice year this happens and it usually takes several days to heal. I have noticed that spinning the cranks does help it though. Where is that photo? The red cliffs would suggest more towards Loveland than Fort Collins.


Hope you get better soon, DJ. I thought of you on yesterday's ride when I encountered a guy on an old Catamount frame. Did I remember correctly that you or your sister used to have one?

I rode Blue Sky south to the Devil's Backbone overlook and then returned with an Indian Summer loop. This pic was at the intersection of Blue Sky and Rimrock. Here is a photo taken at the same time looking the opposite direction.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Hope you get better soon, DJ. I thought of you on yesterday's ride when I encountered a guy on an old Catamount frame. Did I remember correctly that you or your sister used to have one?
> 
> I rode Blue Sky south to the Devil's Backbone overlook and then returned with an Indian Summer loop. This pic was at the intersection of Blue Sky and Rimrock. Here is a photo taken at the same time looking the opposite direction.
> 
> View attachment 1232077


Ahh. . that photo makes perfect sense now. What color was that Catamount? My X brother in law has a yellow one. My sister has a blue one, both of those are local to Loveland. My brother in San Diego has a red one. They all built them up together in 1996. All bikes are retired and just hanging in the garage. My X brother in laws yellow one I'm not sure if he still has it.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ahh. . that photo makes perfect sense now. What color was that Catamount? My X brother in law has a yellow one. My sister has a blue one, both of those are local to Loveland. My brother in San Diego has a red one. They all built them up together in 1996. All bikes are retired and just hanging in the garage. My X brother in laws yellow one I'm not sure if he still has it.


Bike was root beer brown with a lighter brown swingarm. Rider said he was the original owner. He bought it in 2002 when Catamount closed down. A local bike guy bought all of the Catamount inventory when they liquidated and then built and sold them off. This rider bought one of those.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Bike was root beer brown with a lighter brown swingarm. Rider said he was the original owner. He bought it in 2002 when Catamount closed down. A local bike guy bought all of the Catamount inventory when they liquidated and then built and sold them off. This rider bought one of those.


Good info. thanks. I'm sure there's got to be others around locally.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got up for an early and chilly ride.

The only guys I can dust, are the ones who got me into riding.

9.2 miles and 1200' of elevation.

You can see the climb behind the flower. Happy Saturday peeps!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

The flowers kind of eases the pain in our eyes of the climb that lies beyond


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

First week of January? Colorado?? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The flowers kind of eases the pain in our eyes of the climb that lies beyond


It used to be way more technical, but they are working at Bonelli, and its all smooth now. I'm sure it has to do with the Olympics.

It will an mtb venue.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

SSDD - Same Spot Different Day (and different bike.) Still warm temps, so trails were super crowded, but I ran into a bunch of friends at various places on the ride so it was OK.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No mountain biking today, but my daughter and I went on a road ride to one of our favourite gluten free cafés in town. We stopped at the Van Dusen Gardens for a brief walk. No rain, so that was a plus! Off to see Spiderman: Into the Spider-Verse tonight with her tonight!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a local ride this evening. It was "mild", damp and trails were starting to freeze again


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I managed to get a ride done today. It was pretty fun despite the fact it was mostly XC trails. My Sentinel (and me) aren't really strong XC riders, but I did a lot of jump line mania and hit a couple flow trails.

I've been having fun making short clips of my rides. Sometimes I forget to take pictures but I always remember to record with my GoPro lol!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Battery said:


> I managed to get a ride done today. It was pretty fun despite the fact it was mostly XC trails. My Sentinel (and me) aren't really strong XC riders, but I did a lot of jump line mania and hit a couple flow trails.
> 
> I've been having fun making short clips of my rides. Sometimes I forget to take pictures but I always remember to record with my GoPro lol!


Nice little vid - and I really appreciate that you didn't add music!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bjeast said:


> Nice little vid - and I really appreciate that you didn't add music!


That was a fun flow ride. I as well appreciate raw unedited footage. The natural sounds of the ride is so much better for me.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*ooooh yeah*

I ve got ride today only 50 km with 1200 m steep


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

bjeast said:


> Nice little vid - and I really appreciate that you didn't add music!


I hate adding music to my ride. It destroys the scene! I actually had a full face on and the mic can pick up my muffled voice.

Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Beautiful day today. Finally stopped raining and the wind quit blowing, the sun even came out, nice mild temps, perfect for my first ride of the new year! Hope everybody has great rides this year


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks great, McKinley! Where is that?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Almost beat the deluge...*

Storm arrived early, these seats suck in the rain...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Third day in a row for the same ride, but on a different bike each time.
Thinking about selling a bike, so I was comparing all three. I realized that there are things I like about each one. Not sure which to sell.
Each ride was a bike patrol ride, so I'm also getting an early start on this year's volunteer hours.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cold but sunny funday ride.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great to see everyone out and about in the cold!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

The rain finally let up this weekend but as much as we've had, I was already planning on another road ride. But I checked this morning and found open trails! I was really hurting on the climbs, due to a combination of riding less due to the shorter days, not running over the last couple of months, and road riding without a lot of climbing due to the trails being closed. It was ridiculously warm, into the 60s.

Afterwards, it was time to do a lot of bike washing, even the roadies were dirty from all the rain we've had.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Looks great, McKinley! Where is that?


Snowden Demonstration Forest, close to Campbell River (mid Vancouver Island). Over a 100 km of xc type trails. Nice area, not very busy so you don't see too many people. And they've put a hold on logging the area, yay!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Cold dry weather has turned the trail into powder, makes for a difficult ride but still fun playing in the snow! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Great ride with wife yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Great ride with wife yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are great pics!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> It was ridiculously warm, into the 60s.


I don't care if tungsten is right, I'll take it!!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I rode today, and now have work until at least ten tonight, but thats okay! It was worth it. I rode the North Shore again, but - wait for it - not Mt. Fromme!

Instead I went to Seymour, rode Old Buck up, and part of the Powerline trail (there were stops and walks near the top to let the heart rate settle), and then rode Pingu, and Pangor. It was fun, and it was a beautiful day! Took it a little easier because I don't know the trails well, and well, it was kinda wet! But it was great to get out!








The aptly named "Powerline"








Entrance to Pingu








Part of Pingu








A simple wood feature on Pingu


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Those are great pics!


Thanks! It's a beautiful time of year to be riding. Your pics are awesome as well


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

The Cali desert was low traction in a different way yesterday. Rocks were slippery, but the dirt wasn't, which was quite the opposite of the norm.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Hero dirt after yesterday's rain


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

SoCal trails looking a bit more vibrant after a little rain.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Man that looks fun!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We had a great view of Venus and the sunrise on our ride this morning and I was able to shave 2 minutes off my best time on a tough local Jeep road climb (1350' vertical in 2.4 miles) even with a couple of spin out dabs on the icy sections. 19°F / -7c was a bit chilly, especially on the descent.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Battery said:


> I managed to get a ride done today. It was pretty fun despite the fact it was mostly XC trails. My Sentinel (and me) aren't really strong XC riders, but I did a lot of jump line mania and hit a couple flow trails.
> 
> I've been having fun making short clips of my rides. Sometimes I forget to take pictures but I always remember to record with my GoPro lol!


Where is that trail? It looks like a great place for winter riding.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> We had a great view of Venus and the sunrise on our ride this morning and I was able to shave 2 minutes off my best time on a tough local Jeep road climb (1350' vertical in 2.4 miles) even with a couple of spin out dabs on the icy sections. 19°F / -7c was a bit chilly, especially on the descent.
> 
> View attachment 1232602


Man, that is a cool pic! And nice job on the ride....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ninjichor said:


> SoCal trails looking a bit more vibrant after a little rain.
> 
> View attachment 1232553
> 
> ...


Is this near Ramona? Wherever it is I know I've ridden that trail.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Wanted to get some climbing done to better balance all the flatland miles I did:


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

6 glorious inches of fresh powder 
South of Denver 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

6280 said:


> 6 glorious inches of fresh powder
> South of Denver


All we got in Fort Collins was .5" of rain.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Above the inversion after a 2100 foot climb.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I rode, had a good showing too.
Great to bail from work a couple hours early for a great ride.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Third day of riding this week, and the weekend is still to come!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Rain all weekend!


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes, 1st 'real' ride of the year, 9.5 miles, on a new 2x9 crankset and new Maxxis 26x2.8 tire. That tire really floats on pavement, kinda wobbles too, like one end of the tire is heavier or something. Otherwise it was fine, did a short & wet downhill trail with no issues. LBS didn't really tune the front derailleur well at all, I had to fine tune the front and back for about 20-30 minutes, it is what it is. Happy just to get out and ride, it's supposed to rain tomorrow. BTW with the dropper post and plus tire on the front, my bike is now a portly 34.4 lbs!!! It needs a diet!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great ride today but Cold, -13C Brrr


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had another fun ride on Seymour today. Man, the weather was amazing. It almost felt like Spring! Rode Corkscrew, Pingu, Pangor and Boogie Nights.

For the most part it was a good ride, except for some knee pain, my conditioning not being what I'd like it to be, and missing a skinny I really wanted to get - but I also got a skinny I hadn't done before, so there's that. But still, it was great to out with my buddy and hit the trails!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Too cold today so I went to spin class. New instructor, serious roadie chops. Other roadies in the class, too. Class was called Pursuit training. 

Holy sh*t, that was hard, fast and non stop pumping. Hit a personal best in peak watts over 1000! Previous peak was a couple years ago at 725. 

Staggered around for a while after that, then ate like a horse. 

That 45 minutes felt like my 2 hour ride on a hot day. 

This instructor will be at the gym through the winter keeping me in shape for the Spring woods, if I don’t blow a ventricle first!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cold but fun evening ride for caturday. -14c brrrrr!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I got out for some snow riding. 7-10" of fresh snow. Made for good xc skiing last night. Riding today was slllooowww...

Kept dropping pressure til I had some semblance of traction and flotation. Checked when I got home and I was at 4 psi rear, 3.75 psi front.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Took advantage of the one day off from rain. Took my sons out for there first mountain bike ride at China Camp. I hadn't been there on a bike before, or really at all. My youngest one was pretty wobbly and slow at the beginning, but by the end he was doing so much better.






































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*yup !*

only 30 kilometers only 615 meters ascent


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

FINALLY!!!!!! SNOW!!!!!!

(now everyone will be happy cause I won't ***** about lack of snow riding around here  )

32-36*F; about 5 inches of snow since yesterday; wet, sticky "snowball" snow

Lot at the local yokel park trails. 








trails here pretty much untouched except by local fauna...LOTS of pushing!








super happy Krampus in the snow!!








the trail ahead








a look into "The Swamp"...for the past few weeks, this area was under a good foot or 2 of water. We had the wettest year on record this year.








encountered some people walking their dog here in the Swamp, and they mentioned that our local groomed trails were actually open...they have not been for 3-4 weeks due to the rain, so I headed up there.

have not been on this trail since Thanksgiving. Looks like some fatties had been out earlier than me, so I got to ride in their tracks for the most part








and in the down time, the local MTB group (COMBO) has been doing TONS of work replacing really old bridges, and also fixing some areas that did not drain very well. The head guy had mentioned that the city/state gave them permission to build a certain type of bridge, and he was going to "ride that wave" as long as he could

bridge nearly done








another bridge fully done...sweet!! There are 7 new bridges; 2 new skinnies, 5-6 rebuilt or new log overs or tech areas, and a ton of gravel "fill in's" where drainage is real bad








Moonlit/Snowlit Swamp OG Krampus








in the lot at the end of a great day!! Legs were spent, but it is always worth it








now for the next snow dump, and next weekend!!!

COMBO (Central Ohio Mountain Bike Organization) has been kickin' dat azz in the down time...THANKS GUYS!!!!


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarmark (Nov 14, 2007)

*Michaux*







Got out yesterday in Michaux State Forest before the snow arrived.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

-15C today, decided to get out on the Mukluk today as I've been ignoring it since the Ithaqua came along!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Another beautiful day here to ride through the forest on Vancouver Island!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

13 miles, 2400 climbing. Temps in single digits. Bluebird skies above the inversion that had town under a cold blanket of stratus/fog.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a funday run -ride pairing today. (I ran 18km) The river isn't frozen over yet despite today's -16c temps. We need several more days of Arctic air. Singlesprocket (Chris) found some ice though


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Yes I did and it was great, cool for here (40's) but not cold and most importantly dry. Will be back out tomorrow in the am.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a funday run -ride pairing today. (I ran 18km) The river isn't frozen over yet despite today's -16c temps. We need several more days of Arctic air. Singlesprocket (Chris) found some ice though
> 
> View attachment 1233381
> 
> ...


thanks for the rep  . looks like it was a Funday....cold and snow are great ingredients!!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> -15C today, decided to get out on the Mukluk today as I've been ignoring it since the Ithaqua came along!


thanks for the rep!!!

I am hoping we get some lower temps to make the snow nice and crunchy around here...will be much easier to get through for sure!!!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

guitarmark said:


> View attachment 1233318
> Got out yesterday in Michaux State Forest before the snow arrived.


One of my fave places to ride. :thumbsup:

Got out for some fresh air yesterday (not in Michaux  )









-F


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yesterday was a bit of a different ride for me. Started at Seymour, rode about 11k across a couple of foot bridges over to Fromme (one of the bridges just opened a couple of weeks ago). There was a bit set of stairs that was pretty tough on my knees. Won't do that again! When we got to Fromme, we just rode up to the third switchback, did a couple of trails, then did the lower trails and back to Seymour. Nothing too tough, but it was a lot of fun.








The new bridge








The bike on the new bridge.








View from the bridge








View from another foot bridge


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hit some trails up by the lake, was a bit cooler than I would like but that's what hoodies are for.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't posted anything new for weeks and weeks (if not months). Winter time in the Rockies means no bike riding but lots of skiing! This is a photo from a skin up to the top of Santa Fe Ski Basin (12,000 feet).









My home-area ski resort is Taos, but it super nice to jump out the door for a quick tour or two up the Basin. Each ascent is about 1700 feet and takes about 30 min each time. Its beautiful up there when the sun comes up.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

There is good riding to be had in this corner of the Rockies year round. 
8 miles and 1700 feet of climbing/descending last night. Chilly one with fog and temps hovering around zero.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

beastmaster said:


> I haven't posted anything new for weeks and weeks (if not months). Winter time in the Rockies means no bike riding but lots of skiing! This is a photo from a skin up to the top of Santa Fe Ski Basin (12,000 feet).
> 
> View attachment 1233656
> 
> ...


Very nice pic!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We did our weekly Tuesday sunrise ride this morning. 1900' in 9 miles on some snow covered trails and Jeep road. We were fortunate that the temperatures were warmer when we got up to 6000' and above. Temps in the valley were 17°F, but upper 20's when we got higher.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

ghood said:


> There is good riding to be had in this corner of the Rockies year round.
> 8 miles and 1700 feet of climbing/descending last night. Chilly one with fog and temps hovering around zero.


The lower trails are muddy (unless its super early) and the mid-level/high altitude trails have too much snow on them to ride. Good thing the skiing is amazing right now! Woohoo!

Glad to hear you're getting in some rides.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> I haven't posted anything new for weeks and weeks (if not months). Winter time in the Rockies means no bike riding but lots of skiing! This is a photo from a skin up to the top of Santa Fe Ski Basin (12,000 feet).
> 
> View attachment 1233656
> 
> ...


that pic is how I "see" Heaven.....


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Got a good ride in with the wife yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Back to my usual today. Fromme on a very nice day here in January in the Lower Mainland of BC. Just two of us 57 year olds taking the afternoon off! I like being self-employed!








Me








My buddy!


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Kirkford/Crinkum? Let me know if you want a 58 yr old along for the ride some time.

-Don


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh yeah - we'll have to do that sometime! Today was Leppard, Crinkum Crankum and Kirkford with a Bobsled thrown in for good measure! Also, we have some good times on NSRide rides!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Night ride this evening.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Back to my usual today. Fromme on a very nice day here in January in the Lower Mainland of BC. Just two of us 57 year olds taking the afternoon off! I like being self-employed!
> 
> View attachment 1233889
> 
> ...


Great pics!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Jan. 1st, me (tuxedo guy) and 70 of my closest friends.
Cleveland Area Mountain Bike Association New Year's Day Ride and Poker Run
(urban ride with more than a few interesting options)








-F


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Riding the boot pack slots


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got a ride in this morning, shorter than I would like but still a ride and it was in the mid 70's today.









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

*Went riding before the next storm..*









Cleared this..


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

abaughman said:


> View attachment 1234032
> 
> 
> Cleared this..


sweet!!! Always a good feeling when something like that looms large...and then it all of the sudden doesn't!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Riding has been great all week


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh man, great pics everyone!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I did, too many things fell into place. Like it's Friday, got off early, dying to ride, and it wasn't raining today....

It was really muddy, not surprising since it's been raining like crazy. Plus I got to try out the gimbal and the new dropper post.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Easy quick ride, but the day was beautiful! Especially after the rain!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

29er4ever said:


> Riding has been great all week
> 
> View attachment 1234150


that might be the end of the thread pic...probably one of the best ones I have seen on the site...awesome!!!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Temps warmed and the snow got dense and sticky.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

While everyone else is dealing with the snow, we're finally getting some rain. Which of course means that for once this area doesn't look like a desert.


20190119_111506-01 by tltichy, on Flickr
.
.

20190119_105955-01 by tltichy, on Flickr
.
.
.

20190119_105903-01 by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We rode 40ish miles of gravel on the prairie instead of trails today since there was rain in town and snow in the foothills yesterday that made a mess of many of the local trails.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We enjoyed a caturday evening rip and laying fresh tracks.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Little bit of trail work.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> We enjoyed a caturday evening rip and laying fresh tracks.
> 
> View attachment 1234255
> 
> ...


Cool pix! Looks like fun!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^ Love all the snow pics, even though I'm glad we have no snow here, mild winter so far.

Another nice day for a ride but a bit cooler and man were the roots super slick today, must of been the overnight frost. Was an exhausting ride and was starting to get psyched out by the roots, gettin kicked around! Still better than no ride though 








Heading down the rabbit hole


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Perfect weather today, great ride hope to repeat the next three days as I am off of work.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Yup, no work today as the storm has closed the roads, perfect conditions for crust riding though! :thumbsup:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Man, if I lived where there was a lot of snow, I'd definitely have fat bike! Those pics look great!

AS for me, it was back to Mount Seymour yesterday! It was an incredible day. Rode mostly that same trails as last Saturday. I realized one thing yesterday. I don't mind drops (unless they're too big), but I'm definitely not great at jumping. I'm getting better, but compared to some of you guys, I stick close to the ground (the pic below is a pretty good example of that). But man I love this sport!
















This sort of thing isn't too bad - as long as it isn't too big...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

After Seymour yesterday, I took some time off to ride down to the beach and back. Not as much elevation as yesterday, but at least the heart got pumping....
















This never gets old...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Snow has been falling in manageable amounts for good riding so far this year. 13 miles and 2400 ft of elevation today.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

23 miles today

I think I posted the summer version of this pic about 6 mos. ago.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> 23 miles today
> 
> I think I posted the summer version of this pic about 6 mos. ago.
> View attachment 1234556


Man, that is such a cool pic!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> 23 miles today
> 
> I think I posted the summer version of this pic about 6 mos. ago.
> View attachment 1234556


Now that is a big cactus!!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Maiden voyage on my new Stumpy. I usually pick up trash I find along the trail. Today it was a silver bullet!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Skied with my daughter last Thursday. She hadn't skied in about 10 years and the very next run (our last of the day), I took a big fall. I hit my head causing a moderate concussion and potentially tore my ACL. MRI for that injury is Thursday coming (CT scan for the head was the day of the accident). In the meantime, this is one of the first screen times I have had since hitting my head. First few days were like looking out of a kaleidoscope in the bottom 2/3 of my vision but now it has stabilized. Not good to hit your head that hard! I lost consciousness for about 10 seconds from the impact. I have skied probably 1500 or 2000 days in my life and am not a bad skier. Here is the take away--sh*t happens, no matter how excellent we are in our abilities at certain things. We just have to get up and keep on going in life because that is what life demands of us.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh man! Glad you are OK, take it easy for a while. Kudos on the attitude.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

beastmaster said:


> View attachment 1234706
> 
> 
> Skied with my daughter last Thursday. She hadn't skied in about 10 years and the very next run (our last of the day), I took a big fall. I hit my head causing a moderate concussion and potentially tore my ACL. MRI for that injury is Thursday coming (CT scan for the head was the day of the accident). In the meantime, this is one of the first screen times I have had since hitting my head. First few days were like looking out of a kaleidoscope in the bottom 2/3 of my vision but now it has stabilized. Not good to hit your head that hard! I lost consciousness for about 10 seconds from the impact. I have skied probably 1500 or 2000 days in my life and am not a bad skier. Here is the take away--sh*t happens, no matter how excellent we are in our abilities at certain things. We just have to get up and keep on going in life because that is what life demands of us.


Really sorry to hear that! I hope you heal up very quickly!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Was able to get out for a few hours this afternoon and hope for more of the same tomorrow.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

natas1321 said:


> Perfect weather today, great ride hope to repeat the next three days as I am off of work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[Like][jealous]

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

One of those So Ca days that make you forget about traffic and cost of living here. 65 degrees and sunny by the coast in Laguna. Trails perfect after the rain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

A bit chilly this am for here 30's but still nice enough and dry enough to get a few hours of riding.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Today's evening ride.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

That looks like it was lot more fun than my 30 minute interval training ride on a “bike” indoors!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

29er4ever said:


> 23 miles today
> 
> I think I posted the summer version of this pic about 6 mos. ago.
> View attachment 1234556





natas1321 said:


> Now that is a big cactus!!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


I don't think I'd trust being under the side it leans towards. A collapse could ruin ones day.


----------



## Dogbros (Dec 8, 2018)

*Riding, but no sledding!*


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got out for a quick 10miles.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife and I headed up to Skeggs today and had a great ride. The trails were in decent shape, but lots of spoke assassin branches all over from our most recent storms. Luckily we managed to pedal out without any damage to our whips:thumbsup:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> My wife and I headed up to Skeggs today and had a great ride. The trails were in decent shape, but lots of spoke assassin branches all over from our most recent storms. Luckily we managed to pedal out without any damage to our whips:thumbsup:


Very nice pics! Looks like it was a great day!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, it was a fun ride today! Headed up to Fromme on the Shore with four riding buddies today. What's kinda cool about this is that one year ago, I didn't know any of these guys. Now I ride with one or more them at least several times a month!








By the time we got up to 7th Secret, there was snow on the road. The trail itself was quite rideable, and 3/4s of the way down, the snow was gone (but the trail was pretty wet, but sill fun.








At the end of 7th Secret, the trail was in great shape!








This went surprisingly well - the rock was quite grippy!

All in all, a very fun day!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Rode Friday, got muddy, then took my older son out for his second time in trails. Maybe shouldn't have done the difficult runs, but he enjoyed it.

Tomorrow taking my younger son out on his new Marin Nail 6, but nothing drastic.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

went out for awhile today.. don't know how far I rode because the strava app on my phone crashed.. =\ probably a longer ride for myself .. not necessarily super long but good for me..

rode trails first then stopped by this park on way home to see the ducks.. the ducks are pretty awesome.. I like ducks..


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Took my younger son for his second trail ride. Something to say about modern bikes, he's on his new Marin Nail 6 that is too big for him, and he handed me my ass on the long ascent. Just pedaled up that thing. Slow going down, but in his defense, they were diamond trails.
































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Took my killer Krampus out to tear up the neighborhood trails. It’s probably been a couple of months since I’ve ridden her since I tend to baby my steel girls when it’s wet out. Felt good to hit the trails on her again


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

atarione said:


> went out for awhile today.. don't know how far I rode because the strava app on my phone crashed.. =\ probably a longer ride for myself .. not necessarily super long but good for me..
> 
> rode trails first then stopped by this park on way home to see the ducks.. the ducks are pretty awesome.. I like ducks..
> View attachment 1235691


I agree...ducks are pretty sweet


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

*Signed up for a race and decided to see how far I could go, did the trail twice!*









Was pretty happy with myself


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Great job to both of you! To me, that bike doesn't look too big for him. It looks like the seat could even go up a bit more.



JimF777 said:


> ... he's on his new Marin Nail 6 that is too big for him...
> View attachment 1235701


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> Took my killer Krampus out to tear up the neighborhood trails. It's probably been a couple of months since I've ridden her since I tend to baby my steel girls when it's wet out. Felt good to hit the trails on her again


such a pretty green!!!!....and the trails are too...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

sXeXBMXer said:


> such a pretty green!!!!....and the trails are too...


Moonlit Swamp is hands down the best trail bike color ever.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got out for a couple of hours and did both upper and lower loops at a local ranch.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

4th day in a row getting out on my bike.. (it is suppose to rain soon..so trying to ride before it does).. feeling pretty good..surprisingly my knees hurt less the 4th day in a row than the 2nd .. I've been trying to get use to the Trance Advanced 2 here.. finally have the set up ~right I think..









once again forgot to take a photo on the trail... was having fun didn't want to stop and mess with it, so another photo at the end by the duck pond here... love the ducks they are very kewl.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ducks are always good!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Were they all in a row?


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Were they all in a row?


 no not really they all were annoyed I didn't have food.. however..


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

First ride in a week and a half.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Not much of a ride today. Just out and about the neighbourhood, with a little detour through Pacific Spirit Park.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

sgltrak said:


> Great job to both of you! To me, that bike doesn't look too big for him. It looks like the seat could even go up a bit more.


Ha! Towards the end of the ride, I said the same thing. He is still having a hard time getting his butt on and off the seat, so there's a stop and fall over affect.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Got a quick little one in before it got dark. PO'd it took me an hour and a half to get to the trail from the time I got off work. If' I'd planned it, I would have been more ready.

Came down a trail I'd only gone up 2 or 3 times before ("gone" is spelled w-a-l-k-e-d). Very fun, SPring Creek Trail and Annadel State Park


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Yep got out today despite the crappy weather and it was a good ride.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My buddy had truck trouble this morning, so we didn't do our planned sunrise ride. Instead, I did a back yard loop and still caught the sunrise. I also had the opportunity to have a stare down with a bald eagle.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

bit muddy.. but did go a bit.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Testing the new beast but no real trail riding due to rain. Quick 9miles.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Mushy wet snow and glare ice today. Supposed to get colder and snow so the riding should improve.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Took my new bike out yesterday. First real bike I've ever had and first time I've rode in 15 years. Love this bike! Miles ahead of anything I've owned. Took my son out with me today, he thought he wanted a BMX bike till today lol. We had a blast.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^new double passion! He looks happy!

That C'dale will be a great fun bike!


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

jcd46 said:


> ^^new double passion! He looks happy!
> 
> That C'dale will be a great fun bike!


You got that right! I know it's not as fancy as alot of the bikes here but I'm very impressed


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Fun day checking out a new trail. Rocks and drops day!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ awesome riding Mckinley!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Trails are too soft. We did a local urban ride


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Fun day checking out a new trail. Rocks and drops day!
> 
> View attachment 1236363
> 
> ...


Those are great pics! Where is that?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Trails are too soft. We did a local urban ride
> 
> View attachment 1236400
> 
> ...


Great you got out with all that snow!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out before the snow comes tomorrow. It was a beautiful day up at Mount Seymour. Rode John Deer, Pangor, Severed, and a few others. There was a lot of climbing by my standards. I got to try out my new 28 tooth chainring...
















Started off in the fog...








But it got nicer - this is from John Deer (I think)


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Got some fun riding done at Duthie Hill in Issaquah, WA. I met some new friends too.



















Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Trails are too soft. We did a local urban ride
> 
> View attachment 1236400
> 
> ...


Riding the playground and the stairs, that's awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Those are great pics! Where is that?


Radar Hill (area 51) just outside Campbell River. These trails have been around awhile but were neglected, but have been brought back to life the last few years. Trail builders have done a great job updating these trails. Can't wait to check out more of the trails in this area!

Great pics you posted, the last one is sweet, looks pretty steep!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Battery said:


> Got some fun riding done at Duthie Hill in Issaquah, WA. I met some new friends too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet looking Transition, went to look at some of the new ones at the lbs, very nice!


----------



## Trail Biker Terry (Jan 31, 2019)

*Ride in the Snow Surrey Hills UK*

Rode three times this week in the UK and created my new youtube channel Trail Biker Terry shot in the snow in Surrey. See link below

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAbJ7XRVAf6OuE7fR_pNTcQ

Also rode at QECP and below at Swinley with no snow 

If you would like to subscribe it would be appreciated as creating these videos takes alot of time and effort.
Will be adding the best downhill bits, reviews and intro video over the next few weeks

Cheers


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Mckinley said:


> Sweet looking Transition, went to look at some of the new ones at the lbs, very nice!


Thanks! At Duthie, all I saw were Transition bikes. SBG is really awesome! You definitely need to demo any model with SBG! My Scout will be completely built up this week. I can't wait to get that out too!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Radar Hill (area 51) just outside Campbell River. These trails have been around awhile but were neglected, but have been brought back to life the last few years. Trail builders have done a great job updating these trails. Can't wait to check out more of the trails in this area!
> 
> Great pics you posted, the last one is sweet, looks pretty steep!


The trails looks great from the pics you posted. I've never ridden the island... have to do it some time!


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Went out to Enterprise South today and did three trails, rode one twice. Put 10 more miles in, first time on a real bike trail and boy it showed me how much I need to work on. My legs are toast but I had an absolute blast and met some great folks. Only ate **** once, which was me thinking I could hit a small jump much faster than I shouldve. Bike was fine so I was happy. I'm definitely hooked now!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Rolltide386 said:


> Went out to Enterprise South today and did three trails, rode one twice. Put 10 more miles in, first time on a real bike trail and boy it showed me how much I need to work on. My legs are toast but I had an absolute blast and met some great folks. Only ate **** once, which was me thinking I could hit a small jump much faster than I shouldve. Bike was fine so I was happy. I'm definitely hooked now!


Rad, welcome aboard!

My 26'er won today and we played on some stuff. Breezy 69 degree ride!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

64°f and sunny in Colorado today had most of the town on the trails, but I still found some solitude. Not bad for February.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Cornfield said:


> Rad, welcome aboard!
> 
> My 26'er won today and we played on some stuff. Breezy 69 degree ride!


Thank you sir. Glad to be here.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a run and singleprocket rode some of the river ice. We still need some rain and more cold weather to harden the surface but some section were ok to ride.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Trail Biker Terry said:


> Rode three times this week in the UK and created my new youtube channel Trail Biker Terry shot in the snow in Surrey. See link below
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAbJ7XRVAf6OuE7fR_pNTcQ
> 
> ...


that telegraph trail looks sweet.

is snow riding rare? I have read that you guys don't get much snow in that part of England...


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Able to get a few hours in, weather has been crap around here lately with 90%+ humidity and mid 70's making everything slick and sketchy.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Biker Terry (Jan 31, 2019)

Yeah we dont get alot maybe once or twice a year maximum re snow.
Telegraph Row is great along with Barry Knows Best and I Should Coco which are on Holmbury Hill Singletrack Guide Part Five - Im going to compile a best bits the downhills of Holmbury Hill also this week and edit into a new video.


----------



## spoorti1509 (Jan 25, 2019)

WOW simply just awesome guys. I am literally jealous of seeing those Bicycles haha. I could not go ride these days as i am busy with office work. Ride safe


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Thought I'd share one of my clips from my weekend bike park ride. This was my first time down this trail in 3 years. I plan to ride it much harder next time around. It was a pretty wet day!

I like to make short trail clips that are easily watched and digestible online.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great ride today, gotta love February! The days are getting longer and the sun feels warmer, what's not to like? The promise of more snow to come is just a bonus! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Had a little rain today so most the trails were closed. Went right up the road from my house and got in a short but enjoyable ride before class.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Oh good another duck picture.. I always stop at this spot on rides originating from my house as I like the ducks..

I did get on some trails however.. (not muddy tires / bike.) .. mud here is nasty sticks to everything... meh.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Rolltide386 said:


> Had a little rain today so most the trails were closed. Went right up the road from my house and got in a short but enjoyable ride before class.


Yep you are very addicted. I will take a guess that in 3 months, you will have another bike next to your current one. Only then will your journey to the dark side will be complete.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Battery said:


> Yep you are very addicted. I will take a guess that in 3 months, you will have another bike next to your current one. Only then will your journey to the dark side will be complete.


Haha you are right! I found that the trail close to my house has miles of smaller trails that go around the side of the mountains. I didn't have much time to explore them yesterday but talked to a couple on my way out.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Battery said:


> Thought I'd share one of my clips from my weekend bike park ride. This was my first time down this trail in 3 years. I plan to ride it much harder next time around. It was a pretty wet day!
> 
> I like to make short trail clips that are easily watched and digestible online.


I was riding that trail a bunch on Saturday to bed in my new brakes. I really dig VooDoo Child a lot, but only hit it once Saturday.

For some reason, I wasn't doing very well on my jumping. I guess it didn't matter a whole lot since my main goal was to bed in the brakes.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Curveball said:


> I was riding that trail a bunch on Saturday to bed in my new brakes. I really dig VooDoo Child a lot, but only hit it once Saturday.
> 
> For some reason, I wasn't doing very well on my jumping. I guess it didn't matter a whole lot since my main goal was to bed in the brakes.


I did Voodoo a few times with some Active Duty Navy guys. They were all new to Duthie and I ended up riding slow behind them. I wanted to put them in my main YouTube video and upload all of my solo clips independent from my main video. I find that my videos are more interesting when I follow other people down the trail.

Here's my Voodoo pass! I haven't ridden at Duthie in 3 years so I plan to ride up there a bit more. I can probably ride Voodoo and Jabulani much faster than I did in my video.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I don't know did I?? when strava screws up and doesn't record your ride =\ .. oh well j/k

I took my anthem x29er out.. it is cold* (for socal) and I was hurting my joints don't like cold weather.. numb hands / feet by time got home..


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hero dirt!^^

I couldn't motivate myself to ride because of the cold.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Did 10 miles on " Atlas" and " Black Mountain " trails at enterprise south today. Atlas is their toughest trail and I was happy that I could push myself hard enough to finish it without having to walk my bike. I did have to take a few breathers tho haha


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Hero dirt!^^
> 
> I couldn't motivate myself to ride because of the cold.


Define "cold".


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

chazpat said:


> Define "cold".


I don't know about JCD40's weather.. but this is cold socal style brrrrrrr... 59F high.. nope

in my defense I have raynaud's and my feet/hands go numb at about 65F I do not love winter or cold..









it gets much colder and we will need the Red Cross to hand out cocoa


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

I did, and it was one of the days that I could do no wrong. Went right through all my bad spots flawlessly. I was just taking my time or so I though but I got a PR on one the uphill stretch.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Define "cold".


Yeah, it doesn't compare to your cold. High 50's east of LA, but the snow is low 2000'.

I'm honest about being a cold-weenie!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

A quick little ride through the muck with the younger son. The stumpy is in the shop, so I rode my other son's Trek HT that I've been working on. Glad I did, because it not only seems to handle really well for what I've got into it. However, it shifts like crap, stopping in between gears. So after, I dropped it off at the shop (bent hanger).


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Yeah, it doesn't compare to your cold. High 50's east of LA, but the snow is low 2000'.
> 
> I'm honest about being a cold-weenie!


Ha! I'm not really in what most people would call cold. 

It was 80 degrees here today, waaaay above what it should be. High tomorrow is 54, which is still warmer than normal.

That's quite a view from your neighborhood!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

After a couple of training sessions on the stationary bike this week, I got on the road bike for some errands. Took some pics on a local transit/bike bridge even though I actually didn't have to take the bridge. Was about an hour of actual riding time...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

chazpat said:


> Define "cold".











Even if it had gotten above 13F here today, I wouldn't have been able to ride many of my local trails because they have been closed since the mountain lion attack earlier in the week. Maybe the weather will warm up and the mountain lions will cool off by the weekend.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> View attachment 1237246
> 
> 
> Even if it had gotten above 13F here today, I wouldn't have been able to ride many of my local trails because they have been closed since the mountain lion attack earlier in the week. Maybe the weather will warm up and the mountain lions will cool off by the weekend.


Wow! That's a crazy story! I just read about it. I live in rural northern New Mexico, and we have plenty of these big cats trolling our hills too. In the past couple of years there have been significantly more sightings and minor attacks down here. Good thing this fella was able to save his life by fighting back. Good thing the cat wasn't full grown. The outcome would have been very different. Be careful up there my friend!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

atarione said:


> I don't know about JCD40's weather.. but this is cold socal style brrrrrrr... 59F high.. nope
> 
> in my defense I have raynaud's and my feet/hands go numb at about 65F I do not love winter or cold..
> 
> ...


interesting...you mentioned raynuad's. I had never heard of that condition until this year...one of my students has that. It also effects his hands when it is really hot...like over 95. Does it do that to you?

Funny...59 is like the upper temp that I will ride in...anything 60 and above and I am bitchin' and complainin'


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Short ride after work today. After work tomorrow I'm gonna clean the bike up and get it for next week.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes! Too short but better than nothing!

This bike is awesome!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nice cold ride today interrupted by freezing rain.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

-20C windchill today, cold start but soon warmed up, great motivation to keep moving when it's this chilly!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Not much of a road ride today. Just a quick trip to a farmer's market and home... But better than nothing!


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

30 but windy. Just 4 miles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Cold and cloudy day riding with my wife








Some wildflowers starting to show up








African daisies along the trail


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Crispy urban loop this evening. The ground was like a skating rink. So glad for the studded tires. We're going to hit the trails along the Humber River tomorrow.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Sunday Funday*

Great ride today in Fundy Nat Park, great fatbike trails. 
A couple of rustic cabins available to rent along the trails with nice views of the ocean from the veranda.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We rode down to the river. Conditions have changed greatly since last weekend. The trails are hard packed and icy. The river ice broke up and overflowed giant ice cakes. Half way through the ride we stopped and built a fire... roasted some mushrooms. Fun day!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Wanted to ride, to demo the Orbea Rallon, but someone at the shop took it out before I got there. Hopefully next weekend


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

got to ride twice today, ut was only planning on doing the first one...

Ride #1: cloudy. About 25*F. 10am

Good frozen ground at the local park. The traditional pic spot








the trail ahead








"The Swamp" is frozen over...trail is blocked as the depth is unpredictable. Had to turn back














the river is really up and moving fast!!!














so. Ride over, off to band practice. done for the day....

except....

SNOW!!!!!!! So I HAD to go back out and ride in the snow!!!

2:30 pm . still 25ish deg F

Happy bike!!! Hit the park trails again, but did the half that is blocked off by the frozen swamp




















here is The Swamp, but looking back towards the direction of the pic from the first ride. What a difference a few hours make!








the lake that the trails ring around. It is still frozen from the polar vortex...unfortunately, no ice skating though 








Swamp pic out of order...








Happy Bike. Happy - but dumb looking - Rider...(now you can see why I rarely get into the pics)...don't know why this one pic got sideways








Happy Bike. Happy Car








This says it all!!!!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

We've been receiving an absurd amount of snow in my region! Here is my bike sitting up with no stand 










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Battery said:


> We've been receiving an absurd amount of snow in my region! Here is my bike sitting up with no stand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!! We had that much snow about a month ago...but it melted like 2 days after...we are in a weird cycle right now: weekends are 10-30F with snow...weeks are 40-60F with rain....


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Battery said:


> We've been receiving an absurd amount of snow in my region! Here is my bike sitting up with no stand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was about 16 inches up at my house this morning. No riding for me for a while.

I guess I'll be skiing if I can get up to the mountains.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Curveball said:


> There was about 16 inches up at my house this morning. No riding for me for a while.
> 
> I guess I'll be skiing if I can get up to the mountains.


Some guys were snowboarding at Tiger Mountain 

Some did it at Poo Poo Point and another dude snowboarded down Predator.

Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Rode 8 last night and 9 Sunday.....lots of tech...climbing and rocks! Snow and rain today. Going to try to get back out tomorrow night.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Battery said:


> Some guys were snowboarding at Tiger Mountain
> 
> Some did it at Poo Poo Point and another dude snowboarded down Predator.
> 
> Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


If the rain didn't hit today, then I was going to ski down Finn Hill.

I miss my bike.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Poppies starting to pop


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got about three hours in today along with some new trails, great day and plan on repeating it tomorrow.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

First ride in 8 days. The temperatures were finally in double digits today after a cold week.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, with the heavy snowfall we've been having it's been tough to get out. I did get the daughter to ride around the neighbourhood with me for a half an hour in the snow....


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I've seen 2 consecutive sunrises from my bike this week.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*mount Rocca , Appennino Bolognese , Italia*

some classic italian landscape


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> First ride in 8 days. The temperatures were finally in double digits today after a cold week.
> 
> View attachment 1237989


How muddy was it? I can't handle those sub freezing and single digit cold temps we had. Time to get back out, get it while it's here. Another snow storm coming in this weekend.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

A little bike path, road, dirt, and water on today's ride...almost 60 degrees, too!









Decided on a shortcut I've never noticed before...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Haha! that's pretty cool!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> How muddy was it? I can't handle those sub freezing and single digit cold temps we had. Time to get back out, get it while it's here. Another snow storm coming in this weekend.


There is rarely any mud on my sunrise rides because it all freezes over night. The trails looked like there had been some muddy sections the previous days, but not many. There were also some icy patches, which are probably a bit messy during the warmer afternoons.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Seaview said:


> some classic italian landscape


man it would be pretty to ride there in Italy...is that up north?



baker said:


> A little bike path, road, dirt, and water on today's ride...almost 60 degrees, too!
> 
> View attachment 1238113
> 
> ...


that is awesome!! But I would have been worried about riding it in 60* weather, though if it has been frozen for a while it is probably pretty thick


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Well, with the heavy snowfall we've been having it's been tough to get out. I did get the daughter to ride around the neighbourhood with me for a half an hour in the snow....
> 
> View attachment 1238018
> 
> ...


a neighborhood rise in the snow is better than no ride at all!!! We have been getting the same kind of snow on the weekends here, but not in that amount


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

sXeXBMXer said:


> that is awesome!! But I would have been worried about riding it in 60* weather, though if it has been frozen for a while it is probably pretty thick


Quite a few ice fishermen out there and the one I talked to said the ice is 8-9" thick. I was still a bit nervous, especially out in the middle away from everyone else...the outflow side of the reservoir also had some open spots, so I stayed far away from that.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

No rides here, snow and cold. Long weekend this weekend but not looking good with all the snow.








These guys are a fan of the snow, me not so much.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mckinley said:


> No rides here, snow and cold. Long weekend this weekend but not looking good with all the snow.
> 
> View attachment 1238155
> 
> These guys are a fan of the snow, me not so much.


oh man...makes me miss having huskies....ours always used to go out and dig out a bed in the snow, and then lay in it all day...best breed ever!!!


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

Sometimes is good to be in South Texas...65 degrees...sunshine...and trails.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

A few pics from my ride today. My tires have to go, they get very poor traction on creek rock and downed branches when climbing. Other than that I'm loving the bike!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Perfect weather today.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a valentine's day ride. Trails were too soft so we did an urban loop

























:thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a valentine's day ride. Trails were too soft so we did an urban loop
> 
> View attachment 1238269
> 
> ...


you guys are perfect!!!

Are those the latest Oakley MTB lenses?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> you guys are perfect!!!
> 
> Are those the latest Oakley MTB lenses?


It was like looking through kaleidoscopic lenses... perfect for raves


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> It was like looking through kaleidoscopic lenses... perfect for raves


Boop shhhh boop shhh boop shhh boop shhh...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Trails are wet, so urban it is. Lot's of wild life due to the rain.

Some ducks for our duck lover. and Battery's ex too.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a valentine's day ride. Trails were too soft so we did an urban loop
> 
> View attachment 1238269


Love those glasses! Happy Valentines Day.

I skipped a Valentines Day ride in favor of skiing with my daughter.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Deep and sticky snow with mild temps.


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

I never appreciated the beauty of these words as a kid but as a parent these days are precious- sports bye round. going into winter with 8am starts for the kids saturday and sunday, I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Got a few miles in today testing out my latest bike build. I'm surprised how much endurance I've built from riding my big boy Sentinel and climbing on my trainer.



















Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Sweet ride Battery!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

TGIF ride. Temps have dropped again. Trails were hard packed but choppy.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice pics! Good to see the requisite wheelie pic....


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

62 miles of gravel on the prairie, much of it in 30mph head and cross winds. The frame bag on my mountain bike was more of a liability than an asset today.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Still pretty good surface despite the sun and warm temps


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

sgltrak said:


> 62 miles of gravel on the prairie, much of it in 30mph head and cross winds. The frame bag on my mountain bike was more of a liability than an asset today.
> 
> View attachment 1238409
> 
> ...


30mph winds? That's brutal. Nice pics.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Lots of rain last night and more predicted tomorrow meant my only chance was a pavement ride today. Hit the local rails to trails path. Drove to a further out trailhead so I could ride out to some sections I've never been on. I've ridden out to this bridge a few times.









No, the daffodils shouldn't be blooming this early around here.

This was the first time reaching this tunnel.









Met a couple of bike packers and chatted with them for a bit. They had ridden from the Alabama end.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Went out to try out my new tires and boy what a upgrade they were. Excellent test for them as it has rained all day and was still misting so the trails were slick, these tires handled it awesomely! Climbing was improved on the rocks and roots 100% and control while downhill on the same rocks and roots was improved 200%


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Decent conditions for a fat tire ride. However, fixing a flat in the snow at 21 degrees sucked! Especially after getting my hands covered in spewing sealant.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Packed powder in single digits has almost dirt level traction. Or maybe it's just been so long since I've been on dirt I forgot.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Rolltide386 said:


> Went out to try out my new tires and boy what a upgrade they were. Excellent test for them as it has rained all day and was still misting so the trails were slick, these tires handled it awesomely! Climbing was improved on the rocks and roots 100% and control while downhill on the same rocks and roots was improved 200%


Great to hear the tires helped a ton!


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Battery said:


> Great to hear the tires helped a ton!


They sure did. Sadly it's gonna rain till atleast Sunday is what they are saying. Maybe I can find a break in the rain at some point.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Battery said:


> Got a few miles in today testing out my latest bike build. I'm surprised how much endurance I've built from riding my big boy Sentinel and climbing on my trainer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, then again I am partial to scouts.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got a few hours in today would have liked more but there is tomorrow.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

A quick little ass kicker (probably not for most) at Taylor Mountain, before having to pick up the kids.


























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

No outdoor riding for me. Since Feb 11th, I've ridden stationary bikes of one sort or another about 11 times. Can't wait to ride outside again when there's less snow on the ground... Still at least I've been pedalling....


----------



## Trail Biker Terry (Jan 31, 2019)

*Surrey Hills Summer Lightning Trail Leith Hill*

Rode on Thursday this week 21st Feb in beautiful sunshine in the Surrey Hills a stark contrast to riding earlier on this month


__
http://instagr.am/p/BuKSsjiBv_v/


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Still cold, and trails are wet, so gravel bike time, plus doing a 30miler tomorrow to the beach.

Beautiful morning to ride.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Good packed powder


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I decided to try something new and brought my fatbike to a downhill fat bike slalom race. I didn't do great, but it was fun!


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

It's been raining for a week straight, with lots of flooding but I couldn't take it anymore so I went out after work and rode. Got soaked but had a good time.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Rolltide386 said:


> It's been raining for a week straight, with lots of flooding but I couldn't take it anymore so I went out after work and rode. Got soaked but had a good time.


Yeah you're addicted. 

Here's my ride today. Lots of anti-gravity riding with my crew who's faster than me. I actually kept up with them so I was happy about that.










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Finally! I'm not the only Transition Sentinel rider in my area! My friend Brandon just picked up his carbon GX Sentinel direct from Transition yesterday. He and his crew Huk n Hops are awesome. They are very family oriented and ride with all skill levels. I always progress my skills when I ride with their faster riders.

Here's a clip of him sending it on his new Sentinel and his friend had a pretty nasty case right behind him. (14 seconds long)


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Decided to hike the bike trails today to check out the condition of them. Still lots of snow and ice, no biking yet. Was a pretty hike but I hope the snow goes away soon!
















There's a bike trail somewhere under all that snow!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

This is about as close we get to riding in the snow in Phoenix. Several trailheads were closed on the north side of town due to snow!
























Found a centipede under a rock


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I did, was working on fork dampening settings as well as not being so timid on steeper rocky descents. It did yield a pinched sidewall though.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Battery said:


> Yeah you're addicted.
> 
> Here's my ride today. Lots of anti-gravity riding with my crew who's faster than me. I actually kept up with them so I was happy about that.
> 
> ...


Yes sir you are correct


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Quick 8 miles with the group bday potluck ride. I skipped the 30mile road ride but at least got some time on the Krampus! Loving this thing!

Only rigid, only steel, only plus.

https://www.relive.cc/view/2173591120


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

^nice Krampus JCD. I’m still loving my OG moonlit swamp version...super fun bikes and oddly capable on rough terrain. 

The wife and I went to Skeggs today to get one more ride in before rain hits again tomorrow. I decided to go old school and pedal the rigid Inbred around today...still a fantastic bike! We were starving after our ride so we decided to get some pizza and brews to celebrate our fun ride. We had an amazing day.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

A great ride w/ my best friend from high school, who really got me into mountain biking 30 years ago. We haven't ridden together for about 15 years and he'd never been on a fat bike til this ride.

He also raced the very first 24 Hours of Canaan and convinced me to join him the following year, which led to a life long passion. Great to get back together...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I followed singlesprocket on foot for a 15km Funday morning run-ride before the 100km winds and rain , sleet and snow blew in.
ss found some nice ice and I helped pack down the paths


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> I followed singlesprocket on foot for a 15km Funday morning run-ride before the 100km winds and rain , sleet and snow blew in.
> ss found some nice ice and I helped pack down the paths
> 
> View attachment 1239477
> ...


what...no wheelie on the ice 



cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1239481


funny when the city puts "suggestions" on the road



cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1239482


we got all of that wind on Sunday as well... I actually tried to go ride in it...yeah, not happening...25-35mph constant and 60 mph gusts

was hoping it would dry some stuff out, but it didn't even do that...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> what...no wheelie on the ice
> 
> funny when the city puts "suggestions" on the road
> 
> ...


I heard about that nasty weather you guys had. Hope there weren't too many problems as a result...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> I heard about that nasty weather you guys had. Hope there weren't too many problems as a result...


around here, there was minimal damage given what could have happened. Southern Ohio is dealing with power outages due to downed trees (more forested than Central) and older power grid infrastructure...I think we are all still dealing with more flooding issues than anything else...I dont' see us riding our official trails until June honestly. Water table is so high that water just sits on the ground now...even in medium and high areas.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It was cold and foggy in town this morning with a temperature of 17F (-8c), but we were able to get above the clouds on our sunrise ride. Clouds topped out at about 6000'(1800m), but we rode up over 7000'(2100m) and got to experience a fantastic sunrise.

Looking east. There is a city of 175,000 people below those clouds








Looking west. Longs Peak and Mount Meeker in Rocky Mountain National Park


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Perfect day, low 70's and partially cloudy and only saw two other people on the trails.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Wow, those are great pics, sgltrak!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Wow, those are great pics, sgltrak!


TONS of great pics from everyone....

such a simple thread theme, but has been pretty inspiring more often than not!!!

Keep 'em coming y'all


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

It's time for poppies








Gotta love poppies in the foreground, snowy peaks in the background


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Just for the record, Sgltrak is a climbing BEAST!


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

what trail was this on? pictures a filtered but dayum they look good?


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

In awe from todays ride at Gold Canyon AZ!!!!!
IMG_3323 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_3319 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_3321 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_3322 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_3324 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_3325 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_3326 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_3327 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_3329 by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bjeast said:


> Wow, those are great pics, sgltrak!


Thanks bjeast!



Battery said:


> Just for the record, Sgltrak is a climbing BEAST!


Thanks Battery! It was a big climb yesterday. The reward for climbing over 2000' in 4 miles is over 6 miles and over 2000' of downhill!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^hat is off, Sir!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> Thanks bjeast!
> 
> Thanks Battery! It was a big climb yesterday. The reward for climbing over 2000' in 4 miles is over 6 miles and over 2000' of downhill!
> View attachment 1239767


uhh...yeah....that is crazy....my body hurts looking at that elevation chart

as they say around here....day'em


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

No ride today or tomorrow or this weekend. 13" of rain in 24 hours, trails will be out of reach for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Driverfound337 said:


> In awe from todays ride at Gold Canyon AZ!!!!!
> IMG_3323 by driverfound337, on Flickr
> IMG_3319 by driverfound337, on Flickr
> IMG_3321 by driverfound337, on Flickr
> ...


That's it! I'm moving! 
Awesome pics. With the trains around here, no riding for me

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Out on the new rig over the last few days...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Out on the new rig over the last few days...
> 
> View attachment 1239864
> 
> ...


sweetness!!! no one will miss you on that thing for sure...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*yep !*

little ride around the park near the city


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I can't decide which to ride...










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Battery said:


> I can't decide which to ride...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That scout looks good, but I am biased.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Battery said:


> I can't decide which to ride...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tough choice Battery! For me, it usually comes down to which bike needs the least work or has air in the tires.

This morning we were treated to another great sunrise ahead of the storm that is forecast to arrive this weekend. Temperatures up near the freezing point was an added bonus today.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Not today, but yesterday I did a few laps around my property on my fat bike, and on Saturday I competed in a fat bike slalom downhill race. Didn't get last so I was impressed.
I do prefer dirt over snow, so I'm hoping summer comes soon.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

sgltrak said:


> Tough choice Battery! For me, it usually comes down to which bike needs the least work or has air in the tires.


Yeah both of mine are in prime condition. My Scout is for general trail riding while my Sentinel is for the long days on the descents. I do love my Scout on the trail though! We have quite a bit of winding trail systems out here and the Scout does great with it all. My Sentinel is so awesome on the fast descents. If I wasn't getting surgery soon, I would be hard charging the downhill parks this spring!

Those shots of yours are pretty awesome too!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ugh...just saw the message that our trails are closed for the spring wet/thaw time..."the chains are up. Respect the trails"...important words, but not always fun!!

looks like I am going to be riding the farm trails more in the next few months

will also hit the skatepark more, and paved rec trails...oooh, and gravel!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> ugh...just saw the message that our trails are closed for the spring wet/thaw time..."the chains are up. Respect the trails"...important words, but not always fun!!
> 
> looks like I am going to be riding the farm trails more in the next few months
> 
> will also hit the skatepark more, and paved rec trails...oooh, and gravel!


Yuck, that sucks! At least it's closed for good reason. We are lucky to not have too many trails that close during winter. On rainy days, I've been passing the time riding on Zwift to become a stronger rider with more endurance.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

With temps in the 70's, we could work in the yard today or...

















Good choice


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> With temps in the 70's, we could work in the yard today or...
> 
> View attachment 1240206
> 
> ...


Obviously you made the right choice!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, after too many days of riding spin bikes and or whatever the heck you classify a "life cycle" I finally got out on real bikes this week. Thursday was just for errands on my road bike, and Friday I road in the endowment lands, aka Pacific Spirit park here in Vancouver. Felt good - as usual - just to get out and ride.









Today I and some buddies went to the BC Bike Show in Vancouver. It was fun wandering around and talking to people in the various booths. Also saw a demo where some guys were doing things like this:









and this:








They make it look so stupidly easy ... until they don't. Fortunately there was only minor crash I saw.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Went for a spin late today... 17 days before spring


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Just a routine winter ride...


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

JimF777 said:


> That's it! I'm moving!
> Awesome pics. With the trains around here, no riding for me
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


What do trains have to do with riding? Do you take the train to the trailhead???


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Crazy! 

Does the dog wear booties?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I occasionally see dogs wearing booties on trails, but this was pretty warm later on and I didn't see any. Iditarod is looking to be real warm this year, I'm not sure if they still wear booties for protection.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride this afternoon. It was a fun loop. Most trails were packed down by hikers.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Made it out to the Delta Watershed today with a riding buddy. It was a beautiful day, trails were in great shape, and we had a great ride. My buddy introduced me to a few new trails I hadn't seen...








One of the viewpoint spots








Pic was taken a bit early....


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I managed to go out and do some laps. Then I had to head home because a quarter of all my rear spokes came loose while on the trail. When I say loose, I'm talking spinning the nipples with my fingers on a few of them. Not sure how that happened but my wheel builder is stumped. His builder has 30 years of wheel building experience and this was the first time it ever happened. The wheels have 20 miles on them. He offered to pay the fee for my local bike shop to tighten and true the wheel.










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Cold weather ride for me 16F° with the wind chill but still worth it.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yesterday in Vegas with some cool MTBR dudes, I let you guess who is who.

Thanks for the tour Gene!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Yesterday in Vegas with some cool MTBR dudes, I let you guess who is who.
> 
> Thanks for the tour Gene!


You are betraying the "orange" team with that purple bike.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Incredible pics and rides on this page... I'm still watching out for the first signs of spring!


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

-19c is a break in the weather up in canada! Had to get out on cujo!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Incredible pics and rides on this page... I'm still watching out for the first signs of spring!
> 
> View attachment 1240555


Me too. So far, "spring" has been all-time record low temperatures. -30*F+ for the last 3 nights/mornings. February saw the most snowfall of all time (since the last ice age, at least) in my neck of the woods, and the 3rd coldest February of all time.

I'm tired of the cold...

Moab in two weeks...


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Another cooler day here, 30'sF° but should be back to the 70's in a few days.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

j102 said:


> You are betraying the "orange" team with that purple bike.


:lol: One way to disquinquish who's who. Jcd, good to see you hooked up with Gene for the grand tour of outer Las Vegas.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Don't think I've ever seen it this green in Southern California. Got in a quick and muddy ride before the next round of storms.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> View attachment 1240527


so 1 picture out of all the ones you took? LOL


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> so 1 picture out of all the ones you took? LOL


That's all I've gotten to at this point.

One thing I've noticed, you have to worry a lot more about shadows out here than you do in the woods!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

chazpat said:


> View attachment 1240527


Who's that old fart on the Surly? Surely it's not JCD! He's 18!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Battery said:


> Who's that old fart on the Surly? Surely it's not JCD! He's 18x3!!


fify


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got a few miles in after work...lovin' the green desert


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Trails are flooded but it was good to be out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Fun ride this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

29er4ever said:


> Got a few miles in after work...lovin' the green desert
> View attachment 1241014


I think I should plan a road trip and hire you to guide


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Fun ride this morning


Looks like a very nice spot!


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Looks like a very nice spot!


There is so much area in north Arkansas to ride like that and I'll never be able to ride it all. We are blessed with an incredible amount of public land here. I've been all over the country out west and love it, but we've got it good here in Arkansas too.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Btw bjeast, you’ve got a great eye for pics, as you have posted a great many of my favs yourself.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

got my first ride in a few weeks in today (due to work and rain)

about 38*F...4 hours before the next dose of rain. Trails were still frozen in some places, and pretty muddy in others. Much of this area was under water a week ago

some parts were "Hero dirt" for around here








Krampus happy to be out again!!!








this damn tree is my nemesis! Can only get my front wheel up on it. It is about 3 feet including the space between the log adn the ground It is about 10 feet from where the bike pic above is taken. I will clear this one day....








so for the past 6 months, we have had tons of rain...much of the trail along the river has been eroding away. Trail that has been there for 40 years at least. Rode this stretch 2 weeks ago, and this tree, and the trail around it were in tact
















would have been cool to see this go. Things like this amaze me in a way...nature just keeps doing it's thing...








right on the edge...have/had to blaze a new trail through the brush to the right of the pic








The Swamp. The halfway point on this ride...partially frozen, partially really muddy...will be under water probably again after tonights rain








Krampus happily muddy after going through The Swamp...the Knards were full!!








more erosion damage on the 2nd half of the trail. I have a feeling this will be gone in the next few weeks...there was actually more on this part, but I was tired of stopping for pics. 








I ride this system since our official trails are closed. This is a system that we blazed as kids on BMX bikes in the 70's, so it has been cool to see how it has changed


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Got in a quick loop before the next storm hits tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Got a ride in on the cujo before the blizzard!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

So much more snow than normal right now. I'm itching to ride dirt on 2.4s but that is a LONG way off this year.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

*26 Mile Descent!!*

I was gone for 2 weeks but I got one ride in: my wife bought the Haleakala road descent tour into Paia. The ride starts near the gates of the NP at ~6500 ft and goes to the ocean.
They provided Worksman bikes with drum brakes. Super stable. If we'd skipped the breakfast stop, we woulda finished in just over an hour. We could have gone faster, but not everyone in the group was comfortable with the speed/bikes.









Notice that the ride leader is riding side-saddle so he can watch his clients....at 30mph.








He also managed to spot a green chameleon in a green tree among a bunch of other green trees...while riding side-saddle at 30mph.
















Logistics prevented me from doing the off-road descent from 10,000ft. :cryin:

-F


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice pics, but man, that would have been a great descent!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Only the third time I was on a real bike this week, but I got out to Pacific Spirit Park for a ride down to Spanish Banks. It was nice to get out and do at least little climbing in the real world. Not that I love climbing, but it's prep for the season...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

9" of snow last week and 2 days of 50°f temperatures have combined to create a sloppy mess, closing all of our local trails. Today this forced me onto my road bike for the first time in over 2 years. That 53 x 11 gear is a ton of fun, and the paved descents at speed are almost as fun as single track. I didn't have the guts to push the descents any faster than 45mph due to the gusty cross winds.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a local loop this evening. Hope to get out again tomorrow if the weather cooperates


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*some hours ago*

at the park , twenty kilometers from the city some friends climb in a steep side


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Too much snow for fun fat biking. That is actually the top of a bench in front of the bike.

The area around here is well packed and rideable with a lot of effort. The regular trails were hike-a-bike, so I just turned around...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

My standard ride up Woods Gulch. Nice sunny day.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Had a fun time Sunday on the trails and reminded of cycle healing properties; Brain clarity, feeling strong and working out body kinks after a long winter of doing less riding. Most of these past few months have been city path stuff on the bike or more hiking. 
I'm hooked again after some tech terrain and climbs I had no idea I'd be able to accomplish. I really thought the other rider would leave me in the dust on his lighter rig and 8 years my junior. No doubts he could have if he wanted to though. 

His purple Honzo looks best with my "Roarange" Marin as nearby contrast so that's probably the incentive for him not losing me.  
Got some bike clean up to do now and my swap to Rocket Ron on the back proved and good choice as tested on ice, snow and all phases of dirt and muck. 

Excited for lighter evenings, mild temps on the way and way more ride opportunity. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife and I spent around 4 hours today riding in Jackson Demonstation forest and we had a great time. The trails have held up really well to all of the rain this winter. After our ride we grabbed tasty burritos, then we walked our pooch out to the bluffs. Not a bad day.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like it was a great day!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife and I went for a ride again today. Lots of climbing and our legs are shot, but we can’t wait to get back out there.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

I took my girlfriend for her first real trail ride on her new bike. They have a kids trail that I started her on just so she got used to her bike, gear selection, and adjusted her shifters and brake levers to her liking. We then went to the black forest trail at enterprise south which is their easiest trail. It still has plenty of climbing along with flow down hill. She did wonderful and after we finished she was all smiles.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Very cool


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm sensing some much needed stoke in recent posts! :thumbsup:
Great pix.

Got out for a short ride last evening (in actual daylight! - geeze, there's a whole world out there), then back out early this morning. The evening ride was on the not-muddy-but-still-soft Towpath - holy leg pump, Batman! That was a workout - with the return trip on the road.
The morning ride seemed more energized than usual despite the trails being frozen hard with continuous heavy pock marks and shoe prints. The legs just kept stomping! But then I haven't done back-to-back rides in a long time. Great sunrise, too. (no pix)

-F


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got a good ride in but wish I could have ridden longer but needed to spend time with the girlfriend.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Just a few miles, covering the same loose chunky steep (for me) section a few times. Working on fork settings, but quickly found that I'm not confident enough yet for clip pedals. Uphill, level, and smooth flowing ok, but chunky loose stuff, and I feel trapped and vulnerable.














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I got a few miles in a few days ago. The weather is great right now and I'm stuck doing college homework.



















Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

got side tracked yesterday .. was going to go swim with a friend then schedule got mess up..

weather was great today ~70F so went out on about 9mile ride.. rode new section of trails in general felt better on the bike.. last time I rode it was more like 60F and my knees / other arthritic joint were not pleased...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

We decided to go visit the old growth redwood today. Lots of steep climbing to get there, but the payoff is a long serpentine descent. By the time we reached the car, Thai food and beers were all we could think about.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^awesome rides ol bromy! Looks like beautiful weather too. It's been raining here. It's good that the rain is washing away the dirty snow but the ground is still frozen so there's standing water


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Cyclelicious...we pretty much lucked out with the weather here this week. We usually head up here for a week in February, but work was too crazy then. Looks like we dodged a bullet there. I just hope the trails I ride most in the Bay Area have had a chance to dry out this week too. Running on the treadmill in the garage at home is better than nothing, but I’m ready for spring!


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Rode some white single track















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Fleas said:


> I'm sensing some much needed stoke in recent posts! :thumbsup:
> Great pix.
> 
> Got out for a short ride last evening (in actual daylight! - geeze, there's a whole world out there), then back out early this morning. The evening ride was on the not-muddy-but-still-soft Towpath - holy leg pump, Batman! That was a workout - with the return trip on the road.
> ...


3X this week!
Following my mantra of "just go" I hastily gathered my gear and headed out on my old StumpJumper under threatening skies right after I got home from work yesterday. Dodged rain drops for 17 mi. on the MUP since trails are soaked. Much needed smoothing out of my blocky pedaling into smooooth circles. I think I felt better afterwards than before I started despite putting in some real work. The skies opened up just as I packed it in. :thumbsup:

-F


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Weather's continuing to be really good down here, did a little "Bay" cruise on Wednesday with a friend.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

We rode out to Ride Thru and Gunslinger today. It was good to see Gunslinger’s mascot is still keeping an eye on the joint.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Lots of cool pictures! Nice to see people riding 

Pretty slow here. Got out once the week before on some trails in town that were pretty clear of snow and ice.









Hiked my usual trails to check out the conditions, still lots of snow and ice  Will be another week or so to clear up. Hoping to ride sunday on some other trails that are free of winter conditions.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

This hasn’t Ben a great week for me for getting out to ride, but glad to see others have been. I’ve been hitting the stationary bike....


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

14 miles today








Hate to see these big guys fall down. A big one like this could have been 150 years old.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep, only 12.5 miles this morning, we've had three days of above freezing temps, one day the high was 58 deg's with plenty of rain also, overnight freeze made for pretty good conditions this morning.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Daily freeze thaw cycles have begun. Makes for good crunchy surface in the morning.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I took my bike for a walk today...


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Got out on the trails...still hard packed...for now!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I did....twice! China Camp in the morning since I was already more than half way there for family stuff. Then went north to Angel and really hurt myself. Man, I how to ride enough this season that I don't feel so out of shape.

Pics are from China Camp as the gimbal was dead. No pics from Annadel as I was going for non-stop and video.






































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Gravel bike day. Quick 12 around my local horse trails, real trails in the am.

Spring is here!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I had some fun and took an MTBR newbie on his first ride at Duthie Hill! He did much better than he realized. I was proud of him 










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Today we rode the rail bikes along the Skunk Train tracks. Just had to wait for the train to pass so the coast was clear. Each rail bike had a pedal assist, but we didn’t need it


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out on the Fuel EX in the Delta watershed today. It was beautiful. Pic is of me trying to make something out of nothing.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Day 1 on the Kokopelli trail


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This evening, we rode along the banks of the bloated Humber River. The river was very high and fast flowing. The ice breakup caused some local flooding. The studded tires worked their magic on the icy trails. Along the way we checked a train for hobos and spotted a puddy tat on a grassy knoll. Caturday comes full circle


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Great day, temps in the 70s, flowers in bloom, 18 miles


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

bjeast said:


> Got out on the Fuel EX in the Delta watershed today. It was beautiful. Pic is of me trying to make something out of nothing.
> 
> View attachment 1242581


Glad you were able to get back out there. My forecast shows lots of rain in the upcoming week. At least we've had a few clear days recently


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great Spring conditions but the crust is still not firm enough to head far off trail, beautiful day in the woods!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

got a rare afternoon ride in on Saturday....temps in the mid 40's...trails, except for the Swamp, were in really good condition. We had a week of mostly dry weather though...official trails are still closed though

usual picture spot right before the nemesis log. Dirt was so good today...
















the Swamp was not too watery, but deep and sticky today...there was mud. I had to hit the lines straight and fast or I would get stuck...








..and I did get stuck right before where you get back onto regular trail








The Tunnels...because the tree cover is low and forms a tunnel, was super fun...very twisty, flowy, and some blind corners. It was pretty easy to run this stretch fast today b/c you could see thru the trees in the turns, and the tires were sticking decent








there were 2 places where there are trees down across the path (behind me in the pics), hence the stop for pics. I normally never stop here, and wish I had my saw with me...








The Swamp on the 2nd lap...got all the way across this time, but it killed me!








the Knards were completely full just the other side of The Swamp


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the fun startin here*

sometime discover new path


----------



## ElTroy (Mar 25, 2014)

29er4ever said:


> Great day, temps in the 70s, flowers in bloom, 18 miles
> 
> View attachment 1242594


Us AZ folks are pretty spoiled


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, 9.3miles of fun. Lots of flowers, rabbits, squirrels, lizards, and its so overgrown, there was more ST than usual. Last pic is when it was dry and dusty. Snow still kinda low but it was a warm 80° ride.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

A littler spin around Calistoga.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Glad you were able to get back out there. My forecast shows lots of rain in the upcoming week. At least we've had a few clear days recently


Thanks! It felt good to get out!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, I didn't really plan on riding today (I felt kinda lousy), but my daughter said she wanted to go, so we went back to the Delta watershed here in BC's lower mainland. It ... was ... a ... beautiful ... day! I rode the Slash (talk about overkill for those trails) and she rode the Fuel EX.

Now, my daughter isn't really a mountain biker. She likes road biking. And wants to take up cyclocross. But she actually had a good time. She wanted to practice getting over some obstacles. Even wanted to learn to jump a bit. I didn't make her do anything. She sessioned stuff without me talking her into it. I just let her set the pace. And she did great! Pretty good form on everything, especially for a beginner.

She's been pretty resistant to mountain biking in the past. She's gone a few times with me, but she said she an unqualified good time today. I don't mind if she doesn't become a fanatic, but at least she can have a good time when we go. Fun times.








She said it was steeper in real life!








She practiced this a few times.








Learning to jump/drop


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*scared for a long ascent ?*

take a free cableway ! ticketless !


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Alaska is melting fast. Already more sun than down South!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I got out on Saturday, and for the first time did two rides, at different locations. First stop was at China Camp in the late morning. It was pretty busy there, Norco was demoing, lots of bikers, a tour van with multiple bikers, plus the hikers and boy scouts. The pics are from there.

Second stop was couple hours after at Annadel State Park, where I did my favorite small loop. With the gimbal charged back up (it turned on and died in the trunk before China Camp), I did video rather than pics and went for personal bests. I was tired already so the uphill was close to best time but not quite. However, the downhill run, even with a crash and checking out the bike before continuing, I got my best time down. Very excited about that.

Why does the uploader not like to display pics in portrait orientation?


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Churned up mashed potatoes.


----------



## ElTroy (Mar 25, 2014)

Got a short and sweet 7.5 miles in, only fell once tasty OTB









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Well, I didn't really plan on riding today (I felt kinda lousy), but my daughter said she wanted to go, so we went back to the Delta watershed here in BC's lower mainland. It ... was ... a ... beautiful ... day! I rode the Slash (talk about overkill for those trails) and she rode the Fuel EX.
> 
> Now, my daughter isn't really a mountain biker. She likes road biking. And wants to take up cyclocross. But she actually had a good time. She wanted to practice getting over some obstacles. Even wanted to learn to jump a bit. I didn't make her do anything. She sessioned stuff without me talking her into it. I just let her set the pace. And she did great! Pretty good form on everything, especially for a beginner.
> 
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

ghood said:


> Churned up mashed potatoes.


Looks like someone has a sweet Ventana Gordo :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ElTroy said:


> Got a short and sweet 7.5 miles in, only fell once tasty OTB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if your gonna go, you might as well OTB!!!

trail looks awesome


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Waiting for dry trails.....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Day 3 of the ride on the Kokopelli trail from Fruita, CO to Moab, UT. It is still too early for the high stuff, so we rode the road along the Colorado River into Moab and finished with about 110 miles for the 3 days.


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

Ticked one off the gravel climb bucket list after doing Jacob's Ladder in Tasmania.

Beautiful but relentless 1100m climb that is well worth it in the end!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

rusty_ss said:


> Ticked one off the gravel climb bucket list after doing Jacob's Ladder in Tasmania.
> 
> Beautiful but relentless 1100m climb that is well worth it in the end!
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

rusty_ss said:


> Ticked one off the gravel climb bucket list after doing Jacob's Ladder in Tasmania.
> 
> Beautiful but relentless 1100m climb that is well worth it in the end!
> 
> ...


now....did you sail back down that? Would be sweet!!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

rusty_ss said:


> Ticked one off the gravel climb bucket list after doing Jacob's Ladder in Tasmania.
> 
> Beautiful but relentless 1100m climb that is well worth it in the end!
> 
> ...


THAT's gotta be satisfyin'. :thumbsup:

-F


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Back on the neighborhood trails today after getting home from a killer mtb vacation. Still some super muddy spots in a couple of areas that never get direct sun, but overall the trails were really good today. Definitely felt like spring out there, but it’s supposed to rain the rest of the week. I decided to get while the gettin’s good.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

bjeast said:


> Well, I didn't really plan on riding today (I felt kinda lousy), but my daughter said she wanted to go, so we went back to the Delta watershed here in BC's lower mainland. It ... was ... a ... beautiful ... day! I rode the Slash (talk about overkill for those trails) and she rode the Fuel EX.
> 
> Now, my daughter isn't really a mountain biker. She likes road biking. And wants to take up cyclocross. But she actually had a good time. She wanted to practice getting over some obstacles. Even wanted to learn to jump a bit. I didn't make her do anything. She sessioned stuff without me talking her into it. I just let her set the pace. And she did great! Pretty good form on everything, especially for a beginner.
> 
> ...


Glad your kid had a good time out there.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Wednesday trail monitoring. Still dark out at 5:30a. We're in the freeze-thaw, but things are softening up enough that I'll have a few weeks off pretty soon. 28F and frost heaves everywhere. The fatbike does pretty well in these conditions, and it's sorta slow, but every once in awhile you find some speed, you get into a turn and lean your tires up on edge, and the frost heave disintegrates under your tires and you miss your line by about a foot. Somehow that's fun. That and sideswiping trees. I had 9 swipes out of 10. The 1 out of 10 was a dull thud, but I stayed on the bike. :thumbsup:

-F


----------



## ElTroy (Mar 25, 2014)

11.5 miles, I like this primer more every time I ride it









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

The forest still flooded

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Short ride for me today but still felt good to be out.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Too chilly to ride at sunrise, but still got out early-ish to get 16 miles in.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We only did 10 miles round trip this morning on our dawn patrol ride, but we got 2200' vertical. Had to get out early while the mud was still frozen.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

t minus 3 hours, and Spring Break will be upon me!!!! 9 glorious days of riding, golfing and........... tearing the carpet out of the basement...

pics will come...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sXeXBMXer said:


> t minus 3 hours, and Spring Break will be upon me!!!! 9 glorious days of riding, golfing and........... tearing the carpet out of the basement...
> 
> pics will come...


... of the carpet removal?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> t minus 3 hours, and Spring Break will be upon me!!!! 9 glorious days of riding, golfing and........... tearing the carpet out of the basement...
> 
> pics will come...





sgltrak said:


> ... of the carpet removal?


When you find the blood stains on the concrete under the carpet don't take photos of that and don't call the cops, it'll just be a huge inconvenience. Throw some bleach on it, scrub it, mop it up but refresh the mop water constantly, let it dry and throw some bleach on it again. Once the second lot of bleach has dried install new carpet.

Don't ask.


----------



## ElTroy (Mar 25, 2014)

Got to finally take the new FS up the mountain to shred some gnar.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Short but better than 0.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got in a short ride but it was a good one.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Finally, finally got back on the shore this weekend - Fromme. It felt so good to get back up there! Trails were good, though some of the wood features were a little damp. But it was a great day!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Trails are still a mess from the recent blizzard and then another 3" of wet snow yesterday...so, I got out for a nice gravel ride today. Variable conditions with some mud and a few long snow drifts to ride through/around.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Great springtime ride with my wife today.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A nice caturday evening ride


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Only to the store today.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes we did, thanks. Took the boy out to Westleigh H2O to test the new bike on some "real" trails. Had too much fun on the lower trails so this was the only place I got stop to take a pic of him.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

man...we are all getting to ride in some sweet conditions!!! Cool to see pics from all the varying regions.

I got a GREAT Saturday evening ride in....if it is not going to be 0*F and snowy, it has to be like it was on Satruday: 54*F; crystal clear skies ...freaking HERO dirt on the trail....

lots of fun flow today. Had to stop here for some friendly dog walkers, so might as well snap a pic...








Krampus in the crisp Spring sun








The Swamp is actually almost dry...but not for long. Rain tonight and tomorrow








another stop for a fisherman who was casting just to the right of the pic...did not want to get caught in the backswing...he asked about the bike a bit, so took another pic of Krampus sunning...








this is the first time the rocks of the river bed have been visible in 2 months...water is getting close to normal








sun shining through the trees...angels playing harps in the background...








Sunday morning ride with my friend. His first ride since November, so we only stopped once for a few pics. Same trails. Nearly same weather and conditions, just a bit cooler
















I love break. I will get a ride in every day! So therapeutic!!!!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Aquerino forest*

Tuscany , Italy


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

First time on the trails since New Year’s Day! Cool weather in Massachusetts, dry trails, too. 
Rode 15 miles and felt really strong, both in legs and cardio. 

This time last year, there was a little huffing and puffing going on. 

Fitter spin instructors is about the only difference. 

Dunno, but I’ll take it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

A quick little ride around Annadel, literally around it and not in it. Lunch did not play nice with me but wanted to get the heart rate up. Recorded Strava with the smart watch to see if it would work. It did and recorded heart BPM throughout, so that's cool.








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, I will say it again, best thread on MTBR great pics all!

Another group bday ride at Bonelli, about 20 of us, almost 10miles on a beautiful day in SoCal. Stole the pics because I didn't take any.







That's moi on the left.







That's not me.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Finally got out for a ride, seems like it's been forever! Weather was beautiful, trails were dry and the forest smelled wonderful. Spring is here


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Lots of great ride shots ending up on this thread!

Today we decided to do some recon and ride the Old Cabin Classic course in Santa Cruz since my riding buddy talked me and my wife into racing this year. The trails were really muddy, but they’ve got until May to soak up the water. The trails under the redwoods were in good shape which is typically the case.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Got out. There's my buddy in a meadow on his old hardtail.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sunday funday ride. Ground is still frozen and some patches of ice . Switched to the Canfield ... it was nice to ride with fs and a dropper again. Regular tires made the ride easier and the bike lighter.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Sunday funday ride. Ground is still frozen and some patches of ice . Switched to the Canfield ... it was nice to ride with fs and a dropper again. Regular tires made the ride easier and the bike lighter.
> 
> View attachment 1243716
> 
> ...


Great pics! Nice to see it's thawing for you guys!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Made it out to Fromme yesterday for a short one... and today in Pacific Spirit park.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great ride through the Sugar Bush this morning on the Spring crust!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

*No. There are no pictures of bikes here.*

3 and 2 1/2-days of "riding"

Snowbasin, UT (the 1st 1/2 day)








Powder Mtn., UT (the next 3-1/2 days)








Great fun for us flat landers who usually have to settle for groomed hardpack.
And with that, my Winter is over.

-F


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

got a short ride in today, but after pulling up 30 square feet of old carpet out of the basement yesterday I was actually pretty wrecked...especially my back. Did not realize how physical it actually was...heating pad is on now and hopefully tomorrow will be better..


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> got a short ride in today, but after pulling up 30 square feet of old carpet out of the basement yesterday I was actually pretty wrecked...especially my back. Did not realize how physical it actually was...heating pad is on now and hopefully tomorrow will be better..


any suspicious stains under the old carpet?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

emu26 said:


> any suspicious stains under the old carpet?


oh yeah....the place was built in 1980. We are like the 12th owners, original carpet...definitely had the face mask, gloves, long sleve shirt....


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Took the fat bike out to Waterdog today after work. Gotta make sure I’ve got lots of Tecnu...the poison oak is coming in strong this year


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> got a short ride in today, but after pulling up 30 square feet of old carpet out of the basement yesterday I was actually pretty wrecked...especially my back. Did not realize how physical it actually was...heating pad is on now and hopefully tomorrow will be better..


30 sq ft? That's a 5ft x 6ft room.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Had to do an early ride today before work, not really my thing but was happy I did once I was on the trails.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Wednesday morning trail monitoring. Measures out at 6.7mi., and takes about an hour, with a few stops for trimming and evaluating the soil. It was dark and crunchy today. Some of that frost heave made the "unholy glass crusher" sound. Rain next 2 days, then maybe the MTB season will get under way.

-F


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fleas said:


> Wednesday morning trail monitoring. Measures out at 6.7mi., and takes about an hour, with a few stops for trimming and evaluating the soil. It was dark and crunchy today. Some of that frost heave made the "unholy glass crusher" sound. Rain next 2 days, then maybe the MTB season will get under way.
> 
> -F


I love that crunchy sound


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice 8-mile night ride last night. Winter weather and family obligations had shut me out of riding for six weeks in February and March and last night was my 6th ride since January 1. 

I still feel very fortunate because last year my 6th ride of the year happened on July 19th!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Goin' back to my roots with a nice spring ride in Palmer Park. I started riding here in '94. Still awesome!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

baker said:


> Goin' back to my roots with a nice spring ride in Palmer Park. I started riding here in '94. Still awesome!
> 
> View attachment 1244222


funny that you mentioned going back to your roots. The trails I have been riding (due to real trails being closed) are the ones we have been riding, and also helped blaze, in the 70's!!

great conditions today...55*F/ cloudy/ awesome dirt!!!

usual pic spot








The Swamp was as dry as I have seen it in 7 months...you can actually see a trail through it...this will change in the next 3 with the spring rains








the trail goes on!!!


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Well been riding hard and learning from my mistakes which haven't been bad till today. Took a corner too hard on a downhill section, Vaught a tree with the back of my bike which slung me head and shoulder first down a 3 foot drop. I jumped up, checked my bike out, shoulder hurting a bit so I took off and finished up with 6 more miles to get back to my car. Made it home and realized my shoulder was getting worse so I went to the hospital and had a x ray and ct done. I fractured my collar bone and partially separated my ac ligament . Doc seems to think I won't need to go under the knife to fix it but I'll be out of biking for awhile. It's a pretty big blow for me as I just started almost 2 months ago and have rode almost everyday but I will be back!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your crash! Glad you don’t need surgery and I hope you heal up quickly!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ sending healing vibes Rolltide386


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

X2^

I finally got out after about a month off the bike. Winter wasn't kind to me as far as staying in shape. I took advantage of perfect spring conditions and got out two days in a row.


----------



## spoorti1509 (Jan 25, 2019)

I see great riders here and I am just jealous of seeing their luxury bicycles and Ya I am going buy the one soon


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Rolltide386 said:


> Well been riding hard and learning from my mistakes which haven't been bad till today. Took a corner too hard on a downhill section, Vaught a tree with the back of my bike which slung me head and shoulder first down a 3 foot drop. I jumped up, checked my bike out, shoulder hurting a bit so I took off and finished up with 6 more miles to get back to my car. Made it home and realized my shoulder was getting worse so I went to the hospital and had a x ray and ct done. I fractured my collar bone and partially separated my ac ligament . Doc seems to think I won't need to go under the knife to fix it but I'll be out of biking for awhile. It's a pretty big blow for me as I just started almost 2 months ago and have rode almost everyday but I will be back!


Yikes, sorry to hear that. But glad to hear your enthusiasm to get back on.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you guys alot. I've read and learned alot here the last couple months. I'll be back a bit wiser hopefully.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

After a 6 week hiatus due to being sick and weather conditions.....finally got out this week....5 miles Monday, 5 Wednesday and 10.6 last night! I'm spent!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Rolltide386 said:


> Thank you guys alot. I've read and learned alot here the last couple months. I'll be back a bit wiser hopefully.


Drink yer milk!

Heal well.

-F


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm starting to recover from a nasty sinus infection and finally had just enough energy to get out for a short ride at one of the local trail networks. I was pretty slow, but the views and trail were awesome. Nice flow trail with hero dirt and perfect riding temperature.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> 30 sq ft? That's a 5ft x 6ft room.


it is a 20x20 foot room roughly....400sq feet....duh. Seems like a lot more than it should be given the look of the room...but I measured for real today....


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Three of us back to our seasonal local favorites-

Evening/night rides- High Drive, St Mary's and Gold Camp tunnel areas. Those guys usually just off work and me getting a ride before I go in.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mostly asphalt today, the plan was ride to the trail and head back home, well I got to the trail and had to get a couple of miles in. 16miles 1800' of elevation, on a beautiful SoCal afternoon.

https://www.relive.cc/view/2250514741


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Bossman came in and asked if I heard, we were free to leave work early today. "Cool, I have a bike in my car!" I replied.

I was planning on Fixed Gear Friday but then remembered the multiuse path I was going to ride has some milder singletrack both at the beginning and toward the end so decided on my CX (technically, my fixed is a CX as well but only has 25cc's on it plus I'd have to flip the wheel, though I have ridden it fixed on some of the singletrack along this path, That was, uh, interesting).

The path meanders through a nice wooded area. It starts at a wooded park that has xc and free ride trails that I rode a couple of weeks ago. About six months ago, it looked like we were going to lose it as it was announced at the last minute that the city council was voting to approve converting a very large section of the park (60 acres) into a huge tennis complex that would host tournaments. The mtb group that manages the trails came together with hikers, trail runners, etc. as well as people from surrounding neighborhoods and got up a petition signed by more than 25,000 people and showed up at meeting prior to the vote and got the whole thing cancelled.

Anyway, rode around 34 miles (^&%$ gps lost the signal again so I had to look up listed distances and add them up). Mostly on the path but took a couple of laps on both singletrack sections.

























Last photo is where I ditched my bike to watch a herd of deer crossing the path and then heard a couple of barred owls calling. One flew and landed in a tree nearby so I walked back for a better view. You'll have to visit the Bird thread to see the lousy shot of the owl and of a couple of vultures I saw earlier. Here's a couple of the deer:


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

14 miles today with over 900 feet of climbing. Felt really strong, can’t wait for the trails to dry out a bit to pick up speed. 

I saw 7 whopper White Tail deer, too. A little surprised as we have 
nearly 3 month deer cull season here. 

Out again tomorrow. Planning on a bit more than 15 miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

San Diego cruzin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Double post (edit) Added a couple more pics . Every ride is an adventure!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It rained all day and stopped late afternoon. Trails were too wet so we did a local urban ride


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

15 miles today with 1200 feet of climbing. Nice morning, felt good, but a couple of climbs my legs were barking at me. They’re a little tired from yesterday, I suppose. 

Good times. Ready for next weekend. Planning on a 15 miler and 20 on Sunday. Weather pending. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Got one in between the storms
































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Slow melt up in canada ...









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Great snow ride with my daughters


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

New Bike Day!


0331191500a by Nate, on Flickr

This bike is so much fun.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

We did ride today and then bought a new bike for the wife. She can't wait to ride it next weekend.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Should have ridden yesterday, 30+ degrees (F) warmer than today. Had to ride through a field to get to the trails and the wind was blowing pretty good, but once I got moving and into the woods, I was fine.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Rode today, started at 6am so it would be frozen, trying to catch the last little bits of winter up high...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Sweet new rigs, Harold and owtdorz...nothing beats new bike day! I bet next weekend can’t come soon enough for your wife, owtdorz. I’m also digging the Gorilla Gravity Harold. I’ve got a thing for American made mtbs myself. 

My wife and I headed up the hill to Skeggs today. We did a solid 3 hour ride and now we’re beat. It was beautiful up there and the weather couldn’t have been better.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Ol Bromy said:


> I'm also digging the Gorilla Gravity Harold. I've got a thing for American made mtbs myself.


It's way more rad on chunky stuff than I expected. No, it's not "bomb through chunk like it's not there" rad, but it's a hoot nevertheless.

I had to cobble together a rim tape solution yesterday and used some tyvek tape I had on hand (craft stuff with "pressure-sensitive" adhesive and figured I'd be good to go based on reading the tubeless tape thread), but that stuff just wouldn't seal and I had to stop frequently to top up my rear tire today. So after my ride I stopped at a shop and bought some stans tape, then scrubbed and retaped my rim this evening. Initial impressions are good. Pretty sure that tyvek tape I had was no good for rim sealing at this point. I think I'll be able to get this bike out at least a couple more times this week to have some fun.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It snowed last night. Snow squalls all day. My hubby and I did a run-ride pairing


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Harold said:


> It's way more rad on chunky stuff than I expected. No, it's not "bomb through chunk like it's not there" rad, but it's a hoot nevertheless.
> 
> I had to cobble together a rim tape solution yesterday and used some tyvek tape I had on hand (craft stuff with "pressure-sensitive" adhesive and figured I'd be good to go based on reading the tubeless tape thread), but that stuff just wouldn't seal and I had to stop frequently to top up my rear tire today. So after my ride I stopped at a shop and bought some stans tape, then scrubbed and retaped my rim this evening. Initial impressions are good. Pretty sure that tyvek tape I had was no good for rim sealing at this point. I think I'll be able to get this bike out at least a couple more times this week to have some fun.


Glad you think you've sealed it up. I discovered Gorilla tape works really well too. I've got a couple of bikes set up tubeless with it


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Ol Bromy said:


> Glad you think you've sealed it up. I discovered Gorilla tape works really well too. I've got a couple of bikes set up tubeless with it


You're not the first who recommended that. And I have some. Problem is, these tires fit TIGHT on the rims as it is. If I tried Gorilla tape, I'd never get the tires off due to how thick it is. And for that matter, I might not have been able to get them ON because the rims don't have a terribly deep center channel. Fill that space with too much tape, and I'm in trouble.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> It snowed last night. Snow squalls all day. My hubby and I did a run-ride pairing


Damn Judy I love how much you two get out and enjoy life.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Harold said:


> You're not the first who recommended that. And I have some. Problem is, these tires fit TIGHT on the rims as it is. If I tried Gorilla tape, I'd never get the tires off due to how thick it is. And for that matter, I might not have been able to get them ON because the rims don't have a terribly deep center channel. Fill that space with too much tape, and I'm in trouble.


Gotcha. I've got the opposite problem on my Gorilla taped wheels. The tires were way too loose, so the Gorilla tape is wound over a layer of high density foam weather stripping tape to build up the rim bed.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^ Lots of great ride pics! ^^

Weather has been great this week, so rode Wednesday and then Friday with some friends, then hit the brewery for food, pints and a growler fill. Got another ride in today on local trails, then stopped by my dads for beer and pizza. Been a good week!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> It snowed last night. Snow squalls all day. My hubby and I did a run-ride pairing


I think you are close to where my brother lives in Ontario, he posted pictures of snow too.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

emu26 said:


> Damn Judy I love how much you two get out and enjoy life.


Yep, "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these cyclists from the swift completion of their appointed rides.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*comeback in biogenetic reserve*

Three hours absolutely free on bike


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

do you know these stone ?


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Short ride today but a good one but plan for a longer ride tomorrow.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

natas1321 said:


> Short ride today but a good one but plan for a longer ride tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A short ride today is better than no ride yesterday. Or something like that.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I had the bike in the truck all day so I could ride after work. Weather man said it’d probably rain later this evening. Started pouring around 3:00 so I flaked


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes I did, a wet muddy fire trail ride is better than no ride at all and with our crushed sandstone base fire trails I have just developed the need for a new drive train so can finally justify going 1x. 


Oh also just realised I need new pedals as my eggbeater seals are all blown thanks to the grit.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Seaview said:


> do you know these stone ?


"I S F D"?

I sure fuc$ing do.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

sunny day on the California coast.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*old stone limit of Florence duke*



emu26 said:


> "I S F D"?
> 
> I sure fuc$ing do.


too difficult for stranger.....


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

First ride of the spring on the SS.


----------



## Slowhead (Feb 20, 2014)

They were doing tree maintenance today on the trail.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Train Wreck said:


> sunny day on the California coast.
> View attachment 1245013


Very cool pic!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A nice 60° day in Colorado. I managed to outrun [I thought] a rain storm that in the end didn't produce any precipitation, only loud thunder upon the return trip back to the trailhead.

























M


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

0403191527a by Nate, on Flickr


0403191524 by Nate, on Flickr


0403191425 by Nate, on Flickr

Absolutely gorgeous day for a ride. High somewhere in the 60's. Clear, blue skies. Very light traffic on the trail. Great to be outside.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a obligatory ride for singlesprocket's birthday. Sunny and cool


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I got out for a great 13miles tonight, perfect 60°.

Edit: ^^Happy Birthday^^


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a obligatory ride for singlesprocket's birthday. Sunny and cool
> 
> View attachment 1245302
> 
> ...


Whaaat? Where's the snow?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Harold said:


> 0403191527a by Nate, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 0403191524 by Nate, on Flickr
> ...


did you ride across that waterfall? We have a falls like that on a trail near here and normally you can ride across it...except in the spring when the stream is up



cyclelicious said:


> We did a obligatory ride for singlesprocket's birthday. Sunny and cool
> 
> View attachment 1245302
> 
> ...


so a 25 miler then? one mile for every year?  .

Happy B-day!!!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

sXeXBMXer said:


> did you ride across that waterfall? We have a falls like that on a trail near here and normally you can ride across it...except in the spring when the stream is up


Nope. Mostly aren't even allowed to hike across waterfalls here. Way too many fatalities from people falling.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

A couple pics from the past 2 days. 2 very different bikes, same riding area... Very little snow left. Hero dirt due to the all the recent moisture.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a obligatory ride for singlesprocket's birthday. Sunny and cool
> 
> View attachment 1245302


Great pics - and tell him "belated happy birthday!"


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

0404191206a by Nate, on Flickr

Was supposed to ride with a friend and his family today. He destroyed his kids whitewater paddling the last two days and they weren't going to touch their bikes. So I did a solo ride, and then afterwards we ate food and drank beer.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out to Fromme today! Just rode Expresso and Baden Powell, but it was great to get out.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ol Bromy said:


> Whaaat? Where's the snow?


There is still some small patches of ice where the sun is shaded... and some ice chunks along the river banks. The rain did a good job! It's melting!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Couple days ago:


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Trails are getting in shape!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I took my new Instinct BC Edition out for a short ride around my yard. I'm not done setting it up yet so it didn't even have grips, but I finally got pedals on it and wanted to see how it felt. Then I took my old Instinct out right after, and wow, it feels so different. 

I'm excited for this season, can't wait to ride some more DH.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Things are drying out, so the grass is turning brown, but there are still plenty of wildflowers around.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

This hero dirt dawn patrol was my first ride in 10 days. My friend and I both set few PRs on extended climbs. I'm trying to dial in fork settings after swapping back from the rigid fork I've had on that bike for the past 9 months.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Man, such great pictures. Makes me want to go to Arizona, Colorado, where ever the hell Fromme(?) is....

So need for these April "showers" to be done already

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

bjeast said:


> Got out to Fromme today! Just rode Expresso and Baden Powell, but it was great to get out.
> 
> View attachment 1245494


Without hijacking, how did you get that flowing effect for the water? Is it a app? I've seen it before and think it's pretty cool.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

JimF777 said:


> Without hijacking, how did you get that flowing effect for the water? Is it a app? I've seen it before and think it's pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks - on a camera like a DSLR, you'd use a neutral density filter. But this was my iPhone using an app called "Spectre" that imitates an ND filter. It's not perfect, but it's pretty good for what it is - I think.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

JimF777 said:


> Man, such great pictures. Makes me want to go to Arizona, Colorado, where ever the hell Fromme(?) is...k


Sorry - Mt. Fromme on North Vancouver's North Shore in BC...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

It was a rainy day, but a buddy and I got out to Mt. Seymour in North Vancouver. Trails were wet, but fun...








Nice little drop...








My buddy on a nice flowy trail...


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

16 miles with 1300 feet of climbing. Nice day, but on the cool side. No wildlife today, just a few mountain bikers and dog walkers.

All in all a nice Spring day. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

got to ride with my friend this morning before the afternoon rains...trails were in perfect shape...hero dirt.

A rare pic of me...dork on a bike









we did not take many pics today because the riding was so good. Actually found a "New" trail that was hilly, fun and flowy. Sort of the cool thing to ride with someone else in the lead...took a "wrong turn" that ended up being a great turn


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Perfect day in So. Ca.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Welp a little over a week after fracturing my collar bone and partially separating my shoulder I got back on my bike for the first time. I've been doing range of motion exercises and stretching as much as I can with no pain. It felt great to get out with the family and just ride the back roads. It'll still be awhile before I hit the trails again but when I do I have a new Stumpjumper ST Comp waiting on me to pick up.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Rolltide386 said:


> Welp a little over a week after fracturing my collar bone and partially separating my shoulder I got back on my bike for the first time. I've been doing range of motion exercises and stretching as much as I can with no pain. It felt great to get out with the family and just ride the back roads. It'll still be awhile before I hit the trails again but when I do I have a new Stumpjumper ST Comp waiting on me to pick up.
> 
> View attachment 1245900


damn...that is a quick recovery! Just be carefull...you don't want to do something to keep you off the bike for a longer time


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

sXeXBMXer said:


> damn...that is a quick recovery! Just be carefull...you don't want to do something to keep you off the bike for a longer time


I wouldn't say I'm recovered but I have good range of motion with no pain. I wear my arm sling at work and when I'm out but at the house I leave it off. I'm not using it to bear loads and even riding the road I'm using my good side to take most of the load for now.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Did small ride somewhere new (for me) and now I know the difference between trails that drain off water and ones that don't. Between the slushy mud, wet rocks, and clipless pedals, I wasn't having the normal fun I usually do. Still glad I did it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did local rides on Saturday and Sunday because the trails are too wet and spongy to ride

















Spotted this Bel Air cruising in the hood


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

We headed up the hill to Skeggs again today and checked out trails I’ve only ridden once years ago, so they were new to both of us. Then we scooted back down to Belmont to get food and to celebrate National Beer Day!:thumbsup:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Rolltide386 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm recovered but I have good range of motion with no pain. I wear my arm sling at work and when I'm out but at the house I leave it off. I'm not using it to bear loads and even riding the road I'm using my good side to take most of the load for now.


I'm guessing your collarbone break must have been very slight since you weren't even aware that you had done something so serious? Most broken collarbones I've heard about the person was in major pain, never heard of someone jumping on the bike and riding after breaking it. I've mildly separated both of my shoulders at separate times and both times it took a long time to get back to 100%, especially the second time which was around twenty five years after the first time.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out yesterday to Squamish, BC. The weather was a little unsettled, but we had a great ride. I love the North Shore here in Vancouver, but I also really enjoy Squamish!


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

chazpat said:


> I'm guessing your collarbone break must have been very slight since you weren't even aware that you had done something so serious? Most broken collarbones I've heard about the person was in major pain, never heard of someone jumping on the bike and riding after breaking it. I've mildly separated both of my shoulders at separate times and both times it took a long time to get back to 100%, especially the second time which was around twenty five years after the first time.


I was very aware something was no good but I had 2 choices, ride or push my bike. I've broke many bones in my life, I knew that the pain would only get worse as time went on so I chose to ride out and pushed myself. I guess people are different but I just pushed the pain away and pedaled. Results may very.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yup, managed to get in a good one yesterday, despite having a not great hip. Luckily only started hurting about 2/3 way through, managed 3k feet of climbing and 28 miles.


----------



## ElTroy (Mar 25, 2014)

Got 17 miles in today at the Island.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I go and ride my fat/road/cross/gravel bike to Westchester Lagoon and what happens? A freaking thunderstorm! Out of nowhere!


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Took the gravel grinder out, got 15 miles in before I snapped off a pedal. Fortunately most of the way home was down hill. Got a good left leg workout.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Weather was nice today so hit the local trails.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another day and a trip out to Mt. Fromme on BC's North Shore!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jayem said:


> I go and ride my fat/road/cross/gravel bike to Westchester Lagoon and what happens? A freaking thunderstorm! Out of nowhere!
> 
> View attachment 1246110


At least you found matching rails with your bike for your photo album.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Had the day off, after a Doctor's visit, so we did a quick 8miles @ Bonelli. Awesome weather.







Lots of yellow!







The Krampus taking some sun.







Spring!







Casing the trail, I thought maybe there is a snake on the trail.







Snow!







More flowers


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Had the day off, after a Doctor's visit, so we did a quick 8miles @ Bonelli. Awesome weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like a sweet place to ride!!! lots of different terrain


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes I did, 40 minute sojourn into some local Aussie scrub.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

emu26 said:


> Yes I did, 40 minute sojourn into some local Aussie scrub.
> 
> View attachment 1246437


That should be in clouds thread as well.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> That should be in clouds thread as well.


It's been quiet for a day or two, if I post a pic in that someone else will come along with his Debbie Downer posts. Point noted though and I will save it to counter the next Debbie Downer post.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

emu26 said:


> It's been quiet for a day or two, if I post a pic in that someone else will come along with his Debbie Downer posts. Point noted though and I will save it to counter the next Debbie Downer post.


Lol! So true!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Took the boy and his "newish" bike out to Serrata today. A lot more technical than I remember the only time I rode it about 4 or 5 years ago. Turned out to be a nice walk but he gets back to the cr beaming and full of "thanks Dad".









No, this is not us riding it.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife and I rode at the Sea Otter Classic today which is always super fun. After the ride I bought some sweet gear and picked up a ton of swag. Even got a bunch of autographs from some of the greatest athletes in our sport. Kyle and Rachel Straight were great, Hans Rey was awesome and Tyler McCaul perked up when he asked where we were from. He’s recently ridden our neighborhood trails and posted it on Instagram which we’d seen at the time. Super awesome day


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Decided to do a gravel grind on a route I found on https://gravelmap.com

It was a mix of pavement and gravel roads. When I was looking at a google map trying to figure the route out, I saw there was a waterfall nearby and decided I would check it out. Somewhere, I thought I saw it was a two mile hike to the falls. When I got to the falls parking lot, I went down the path a little ways and chained my bike to a tree, out of site from the road. A couple with a small child were hiking out and I asked if it was about two miles. "No, it's just right down there; that noise you hear is the falls". Looked at the path, unchained my bike and rode down.

















I forgot that I had gone off route to see the falls and continued down the road, realizing it later and backtracked. Hmm, I guess they weren't kidding with the "Road Closed" signs.









Parked my bike against the green container and did some scouting. Decided I could make it down and across on the left side. Carried my bike down, decided I had a lot more riding to do so it'd be best to remove my shoes and socks to cross the creek. I waded in and found it had a deeper and swifter channel down the middle than I thought, waded on up stream but then it got deeper on the side so I went back down stream. I couldn't get past the bridge construction wading so back up the bank, scouted the right side, carried the bike down, removed the shoes and socks and waded across.









Rode on up and came to the WMA (wildlife management area) I would be riding through. It was fun to ride gravel but not all that scenic. Looked like it had been logged awhile ago as mostly just smaller pines and I could see and smell that they had done a controlled burn recently. A fair number of trucks parked along the road as it is turkey season.









The route creator had added a note "when you come to the cal-de-sac,









ride on through on the old road", so I did. A lot of it was thick with leaves and pinestraw and I had to dodge a lot of sticks.









All in all, it was a mix of all kinds and sizes of gravel and the paved roads were twisty with some fun descents. I got a little lost, rode further than I planned to and was happy to see my car in the end.

I'll be back.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^won't be able to top that^^ but I took an evening stroll around the hood.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We went for an evening ride. The trails we rode were dry and fab. More signs of spring... trees are just starting to bud, we heard frogs croaking and tiny insects are starting to wake up.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice Spring day! Trails reasonably dry now. Longest ride of the season with 19.4 miles and over 1350 feet of climbing. 

Saw two Tom turkeys deep in the woods. One of them was just walking along the top rail of a horse jump. 

Pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics everyone!

After a club ride on Seymour yesterday (NSRide.com if you're curious) in way too much rain, a buddy and I went to Mt. Fromme today. On the way up to the trail, we had rain (mostly light), hail and some snow (thankfully it wasn't sticking). The trails were very wet, but we had good ride anyway! It was a lot of fun! I actually had one of my better rides on 7th Secret despite the wet!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Took the oldest out. Thanks to all those with suggestions on lower back pain. I think most of it is stretching. He was asking for more after 9 miles but had to jet.


























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Raindrops keep falling on my head. Met Chris on the trail after my run. He was sprucing up the trail. We did a loop , and oh we found a little deer skull


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Beautiful day for a ride. Taking it very easy with my recovery but was still nice to get out and ride.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm going to have to stop posting pics of me in the exact same spots, week after week. 

But, what the heck, today was a nice day on Mt. Fromme (again)! Oh, and the middle picture was a feature I haven't ridden before...


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

bjeast said:


> I'm going to have to stop posting pics of me in the exact same spots, week after week.
> 
> But, what the heck, today was a nice day on Mt. Fromme (again)! Oh, and the middle picture was a feature I haven't ridden before...


Sweet, looks like you're doing a bit of a stoppie in the last pic!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

farfromovin said:


> Sweet, looks like you're doing a bit of a stoppie in the last pic!


Not on purpose!


----------



## ElTroy (Mar 25, 2014)

Got 9.5 miles in today x first time I have given this trail in 3-4 years can't member. Awesome weather rained a little yesterday so it was in the mid 65-70* during the ride









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Living some slow-ass spring melt this year. Just gotta get zen about it cause it'll melt when it melts.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I hit the neighborhood trails at Waterdog after work today. I’m gonna have to take the hedge trimmers on a hike soon. Lots of overgrown sections and poison oak hanging into the trails...but man, the dirt was perfect! Super stoked that spring’s here


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

We were able to get in a 7+ mile night ride last night under a near-full moon. It was a beautiful Spring evening in New England. 

Speaking of New England Spring, the forecast calls for 10 straight days with rain. :madman:


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

5 miles / 1K'. Was a great morning ride!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^^
Incorporating the car with the feature is beautiful!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a couple hours ago*

after cold


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

After 8 days of snow and mud closed trails, things finally opened yesterday. I have been able to get dawn patrol rides in on 2 consecutive days now.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Drift trudging.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Did the normal 9 mile loop at Waterdog today on the grumpy Krampus:cornut:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

That headbadge is awesome!^^

12miles of road but better than zero miles. (a bit of dirt was added)


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks, JCD


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

4th Winter.

From zero to mashed potatoes in a day.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

man...soo many cool ride pics!!! I hate seeing melting snow...it hurts my heart 

that "car feature" is hella cool!!!

My Krampus was not grumpy today for sure!! Always fun to get dirty

I got a rain ride in today on the local yokel trails. They were actually pretty hard underneath the water. The only place with rutting was The Swamp, and it is always that way. It has been misting/drizzling overnight.

59* F; drizzle the whole time

The usual picture spot. 








that damned log over. So there has been an ongoing "War" between the bikers and walkers. The bikers keep stacking logs and debris up against the downed tree to make a log over, and the walkers keep tearing it apart. You can see some remnants of the last try








in the last week, all of that low ground cover has blown up...it was still winter brown, but now...."poof" the trail looks real cool through here








the "Widow Maker"... on my Krampus, I have to "Fold down" to the bars to get under this. I have many marks on my helmet wear I did not fold down enough








the less used part of the trail. I have not been on these trails all Spring. Not had the free time to add this stretch till today. Lots more hike-a-bike here due to downed stuff. Will be bringing the camp saw and shears the next time








found these "trail pancakes" and thought of Cycleicious, so had to stop and take pics


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Spent the morning out of the office.

















I sat here for about an hour answering emails and making work calls.








The last two were taken from the same spot, but looking two different directions. I can see my house in town in the shot toward the east.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

19 miles with 1250 feet of climbing. Temps in the upper 60’s and a bit humid. 

Saw one Tom Turkey crossing a trail and a couple other bikers. 

Nice ride, nice time. If it’s not raining, I’ll be out tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> ^^
> Incorporating the car with the feature is beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 1247455


That's Rambler trail...I'm guessing that's a buried Rambler


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> Spent the morning out of the office.
> 
> View attachment 1247610
> 
> ...


I want your job!!!

or, I would like to arrange how to do parts of my job on the trail, cause I really like my job


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Had to work much of today, but got out before work. Came up just shy of 100 miles and 11,000' of climbing this week.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Took the young one out for his third trail trip, second on the new bike. He absolutely loved it to say the least.
































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

A drippy cool spring day.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^^ Lots of neat pics! So many great trails out there! ^^^

Finally stopped raining so got in a quick ride after work yesterday, then hit the trails again today.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> ^^^ Lots of neat pics! So many great trails out there! ^^^
> 
> Finally stopped raining so got in a quick ride after work yesterday, then hit the trails again today.
> 
> ...


 Looks like it was a great day!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yesterday I made it out to Seymour with a buddy (North Shore, Vancouver) and today was Mt. Fromme (with two buddies). The weather was great!








The end of this was not nearly as fun as I'd hoped. Lost way too much velocity on the way up... (Seymour).








Fun and games on Lower Oilcan (Fromme).








Same fun and games on Lower Oilcan (Fromme).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's been raining for 2 days. We saw a break in the rain this evening and the sun cracked a smile! We hopped on our bikes and did an urban ride. We rode along the ravine and stopped by the school. Chris popped some wheelies and I practiced my toes to bar.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome collection today guys and girls, thanks for sharing


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the Pre-Easter tour*

Appennino Emiliano


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No rain today in our neck of the woods! Time for an adventure


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I rode today between 1:30am and 3:30am with a friend who was doing a fundraiser pledge ride for our local MTB advocacy group. Her goal was to see how many hill reps she could do in 24 hours on an infamous local fire road climb that gains nearly 1800' over 3 miles. I accompanied her on her last lap and a half as support and mountain lion deterrent. Near the top of her 17th lap, her climbing for the ride surpassed the elevation of Mt Everest.

Her totals for the ride:

115 miles
30,031' climbed
22.5 hours
over $3,000 raised in donations

At the top of the 17th lap








At this point she had completed an "Everest" in a single ride








My 1.5 laps paled in comparison to her effort.


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

That’s one hell of a ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

two years now since my wife pushed me off the top of a trail and got me over a chemo slump. was great to do some serious trails again, both on my own and with the kid.100km for the week. best bit was the drive home she says she wants to go somewhere else next year, what's there for her to do if we go to derby in Tasmania.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

The snow is going away fast now. I'm psyched to be back riding dirt on my favorite trails.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

As much fun as I had with my son yesterday, I got out by myself today. Got a bunch of PRs which is always a good feeling.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

We went to Skeggs for a ride today. Our trails here in the foothills are in great shape...up higher along the top of the mountain where Skeggs sits, they’re seriously muddy still. Felt like str8edg out there with my muddy Krampus.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Funday was a fine day ride

























Signs of spring...trout lilies popped up. Odd discovery... a fish tail on the trail (probably dropped by a bird)


----------



## dragracer88 (Apr 13, 2018)

*Enduro rides from the weekend*

National Enduro Track Ride sessions


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the tour after Easter*

slow and easy no hurry please don' t worry


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Never got to the mountains yesterday, but did have a nice ride through Pacific Spirit Park, down to Spanish banks. The tide was out so I went for a shot of the bike on the some seaweed covered rocks.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

what a great weekend of riding for everyone!!!

got an Easter afternoon ride in on the local yokel trails again. The rain on Friday ensured that the real trails would be closed for another week.

Ride was cut short due to massive erosion on the river bank, me having to blaze a new trail around it, and then a flat suffered most likely while going though the new trail section

so this massive tree went down in the past 24 hours. It was still up on Friday's rain ride. At least 20 footer if not more








and it took this section of the trail with it...just to the right is where I had to blaze the new trail








it is just 10 feet from the other big tree that went down 2 months ago...








there is the previous trail, on a bit of a different camber now








we had the most rainfall in the state's history last year, and this has been the largest evidence of it I have seen. I have been riding these trails since the 70's, and have never seen this much massive change. Nature has it's own trail maintenance plan for sure...feel bad about losing these trees, but this has been going on for billions of years...


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

Most likely the funnest riding ive ever done.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Kreepin’ through the woods on my Krampus.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Playing in the fun stuff.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

So today - well technically yesterday - I flew to Edmonton and got to try out the "new" 2018 Trek Procaliber hardtail I bought back in Feb on clearance just so I could have a hardtail to use on my many trips to Edmonton. After taking it to a LBS (yeah, Hardcore Bikes) who made a few changes to the bike for me in a couple of hours, I had a short evening ride. Really enjoyed riding the bike. Wouldn't want to ride it on the North Shore, but it's quite a nice XC bike, especially on sale.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry to break the rules, but was curious, how would you rate that iso-decoupler Trek uses on those frames, does it really give some compliance? Ask as have been curious and the first thing I thought when I saw that bike, after riding plus for years now is, how wide tyres can that frame fit 



bjeast said:


> So today - well technically yesterday - I flew to Edmonton and got to try out the "new" 2018 Trek Procaliber hardtail I bought back in Feb on clearance just so I could have a hardtail to use on my many trips to Edmonton. After taking it to a LBS (yeah, Hardcore Bikes) who made a few changes to the bike for me in a couple of hours, I had a short evening ride. Really enjoyed riding the bike. Wouldn't want to ride it on the North Shore, but it's quite a nice XC bike, especially on sale.
> 
> View attachment 1248345


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Quick (not so) spin (literally on all the loose rocks) around the lake...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

LyNx said:


> Sorry to break the rules, but was curious, how would you rate that iso-decoupler Trek uses on those frames, does it really give some compliance? Ask as have been curious and the first thing I thought when I saw that bike, after riding plus for years now is, how wide tyres can that frame fit


I think the Isospeed does smooth things out a bit. I'm never going to confuse it with one of my full suspension bikes, but it helps a bit. As for tire clearance, I changed the stock XR2 2.2s to XR4 2.3s (I had them sitting around) and there's plenty of clearance. According to Trek, the max tire size is 2.4, fwiw.
https://www.trekbikes.com/ca/en_CA/...ber/procaliber-9-7/p/23361/?colorCode=reddark


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

First time riding in Central California.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

drich said:


> View attachment 1248428
> 
> First time riding in Central California.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where in the Central Valley? That around Millerton?


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> Where in the Central Valley? That around Millerton?


San Luis Obispo.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh...thought I read Central Valley. Trail looks nice


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another ride in Edmonton on the Procaliber. It's a fun bike to ride on single track trails. The Isospeed does indeed seem to smooth things out a bit. I feel fortunate to have the bike to use when I come to town.








The North Saskatchewan river is still on the low side. Usually I can't get out this far on a bike.








Couldn't resist a little messing around.








The ride started in the sun, and ended with a few flakes falling. They weren't sticking at all, but you gotta love Spring in the prairies!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Wednesday night social ride.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Another ride on the gravel bike, life has been busy but as always, much needed time on the bike, and better than watching the craziest speed chase I've seen.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Gorgeous ride


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*at only 25 km far*

The park of Mount Mario offer many paths for mtb or running or horse


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

One last ride on the hardtail in Edmonton this morning before hopping on the plane back to Vancouver. Was a beautiful morning!


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Got myour new grips on the new bike and the suspension dialed in today then put in 10 miles. Man I'm loving this new stumpy, it handles like crazy and rides awesome!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Rolltide386 said:


> Got myour new grips on the new bike and the suspension dialed in today then put in 10 miles. Man I'm loving this new stumpy, it handles like crazy and rides awesome!


How's the collarbone?


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

chazpat said:


> How's the collarbone?


Doing great. No soreness at all.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

No dirt and a chintzy rental cruiser, but we did 30 pavement miles in Zion. It's hard driving past Gooseberry and JEM trails, but this was a trip to hike Angel's Landing.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

29er4ever said:


> No dirt and a chintzy rental cruiser, but we did 30 pavement miles in Zion. It's hard driving past Gooseberry and JEM trails, but this was a trip to hike Angel's Landing.
> 
> View attachment 1248667
> 
> ...


That looks like a great place to ride.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

15 miles and about 2500 feet. It was chilly and I underdressed


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dodging thunderstorms in Moab this afternoon.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

29er4ever said:


> ... but this was a trip to hike Angel's Landing


That is a fantastic hike! Did you enjoy it?


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Spring has sprung.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics everyone! Quite the range of weather!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh yes, 2nd year doing the Rwanda Ride. 1100 riders!

The Sun stayed away until we finished, which was very welcomed.

The highlight of the ride was a Burmese-Poodle lol such a cute girl!

And the ride by the numbers

25.41miles
3hrs 23min moving time.
2150' of elevation.

Only 2 rigids, except he was on a SS Salsa. I'm going to say 80% FS and a few HT.

The Krampus sure gets lots of compliments.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Ride today? Yes. 
Hike a bike up steep steep trails? YES. 
Tried out skyline trail today. Hard push up, but the ride down was friggin awesome!


























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a late day ride. Temps took another dip... one of these days it will feel like Spring


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Saturday in Moab. 
88° and sunny. 
14 friends. 
48 miles.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Back in Vancouver, and back on the North Shore. It was a very windy day, but we couldn't feel much of that once we were on the trails! And speaking of the trails, they were in great shape! Man I love this sport!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Itinerario Marconiano*

Over and around Porretta Terme , Italy


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes indeed. It was a beautiful day, and I went to the North Shore in Vancouver again. Took some to session a small dropd with a buddy. I'm trying to get more of a feel for what I'm doing with the bike and body position....


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm cross posting this picture because I did my first off-road single speed ride today. A sobering experience. Super fun.









Sent from my LM-X212(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Weather has been good and it felt like summer today, and the forest smelled wonderful!
















Rode the single track out to the lake and back.


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife and I decided to ride straight from the house and hit 2 of the neighborhood riding spots. From the house we pedaled to San Juan Canyon and rode some fun trails that we didn’t even know existed until recently, then we headed to my after work spot, Waterdog. My wife hasn’t done much riding there since she’s always considered it above her comfort level, but she did great! After we’d had our fill of sweet singletrack, we cruised out of Waterdog and down to our local Mexican joint for burritos and cervezas before climbing back to the house. Pretty much a perfect day


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Another nice day in Moab. I got to introduce 3 riders to Captain Ahab.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

In researching my gravel grind a few weeks ago, I came across a trail system I'd never ridden, though it was only a 25 minute drive from home. But it was only 3.5 miles of trails so not really worth the drive. However, it was pretty close to another trail system I'd never ridden but heard good things about that was just over 3 miles. So I figured I'd check them out and ride them multiple times or ride over to yet another trail system in the area that I'd only ridden once before, maybe 8-10 years ago that has 8 miles of trails.

First stop was "Lost Mountain". When I was in high school, we lived out in that area and I would occasionally head further out in the boonies and pass Lost Mountain Store, built in 1881. It was just at an intersection and nothing but farm land was around it. Now it is a bank with a grocery store and other shops behind it. Oh well, the bank restored it and kept a lot of artifacts including some merchandise and a couple of gas pumps.









The trails were twisty singletrack, no berms, couldn't carry speed. There was one tricky spot I didn't clear, climbing up around a turn, up over a few roots and between a couple of trees but I managed to hit my shoulder on one of them and come to a stop. Rode the other trails and came back to this one and did the same thing. This trail was only 0.4 miles so it was easy to session, didn't have to backtrack, just complete the loop and head back in. Didn't make it the third time either. I decided I was worrying about the roots too much, they really weren't very high or I could cut sharper and avoid them all together. As I approached the spot for the fourth time, it occurred to me that a lower gear would help as I might have been rocking the bike side to side a bit mashing a bigger gear. Cleared it. Took a victory lap and cleared it again.

I took a photo of the spot but it looks so easy (and actually was) that I'm too embarrassed to post it. So here's a photo of a creek crossing.









Didn't see any other cyclist except for one older gentleman on an old Schwinn mtb riding around the lake. We stop and chatted a bit. He often rides the rails-to-trails path that I had started my gravel grind from. Only saw one hiker.









Back to the car and pulled up the next destination only to find Google Maps was telling me the park was closed. Oh well, I'll save it for next time. The trails I'd ridden before were a little bit closer so I header over to them. I remember when I rode there before I wasn't very impressed with the trails. But I enjoyed them, pretty mellow, tight, twisty singletrack where I was glad I wasn't rocking a 800mm handlebar and brushed through enough vegetation that I made sure I checked for ticks (didn't find any). They weren't fast and flowy, didn't have berms, just more old school, as were the Lost Mountain Trails.

Ended up with just over 12 miles total.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

seeing everyone's pics makes me wish I could have ridden this weekend!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Rain rain rain... so I chased roadies for 43 mi. on Sat., which turned out to be a beautiful day.

-F


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

chazpat said:


> But I enjoyed them, pretty mellow, tight, twisty singletrack where I was glad I wasn't rocking a 800mm handlebar and brushed through enough vegetation that I made sure I checked for ticks (didn't find any). They weren't fast and flowy, didn't have berms, just more old school, as were the Lost Mountain Trails.


Good stuff...thanks for the post. Although I enjoy the occasional flow trail, I still prefer tight, twisty, technical, and unbermed trails. Must be my old age showing...


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Visiting in-laws, but able to sneak out and get 11 miles in


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

Yesterday was one of the best days of riding I've ever had!

Met with a friend in the morning and did 60mi of road on a route I hadn't ridden before. When I got back home I packed up some food and hopped on my mountain bike for another 20mi of rail trail and backroads to a friend's property, where he's got a handful of short trails with some fun jumps and features. 

Had a pretty big group of riders hanging out, got there right in time to slap some veggie burgers on the grill. After a little food and rest we started doing laps, grinding up to the top and ripping back down over and over. I still ride around the more intimidating features out there but I was able to hit the jumps better than I ever have, feeling a lot more connected and in control in the air and hitting the landers really smoothly.

When it felt like the session was dying down we cracked some beers and moved a bunch of logs to build a step-up lander for a really boosty jump. Before we all left we went back for "one last run"...and probably did another 6 or 7. My legs should have been wobbly and dead but I never found the bottom of my gas tank or got sloppy on the bike.

For pure fun-factor that was a really memorable session, but it also gave me a lot of confidence and I feel like I'm ready to step it up a little and hit some of the features I've always ridden around. And I love that I'm starting the season with so much endurance!


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

The hill isn't "that bad", it's the loose rocks on that little fire road that get ya!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

29er4ever said:


> Visiting in-laws, but able to sneak out and get 11 miles in
> View attachment 1249220


Looks like a single track ribbon to heaven.


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Finally able to get my first ride in this year.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jreed3 said:


> Finally able to get my first ride in this year.


where is that?


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> where is that?


Big Bear Lake in WV


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Had a great ride at Waterdog today after work.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Only managed a ride in Pacific Spirit Park here in Vancouver, but it was nice to get out.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

29er4ever said:


> Visiting in-laws, but able to sneak out and get 11 miles in
> View attachment 1249220


Very nice trail. You should move in with your in-laws.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Today perfect weather to ride*

a mix of road and off-road discovered new singletrack


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Got in a good 10 miles today on a local trail. Went great except my leg met my VP Vice pedals for the first time.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Rolltide386 said:


> Got in a good 10 miles today on a local trail. Went great except my leg met my VP Vice pedals for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 1249543


Ouch! Those pedals can be brutal on your legs!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Rolltide386 said:


> Got in a good 10 miles today on a local trail. Went great except my leg met my VP Vice pedals for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 1249543


Gonna leave a sweet battle scar


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

jcd46 said:


> Ouch! Those pedals can be brutal on your legs!


Yes they can!


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Ol Bromy said:


> Gonna leave a sweet battle scar


Hell yes


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> Gonna leave a sweet battle scar


definite mark of pride in a few weeks...if I had my phone, I would show you 40+ years of marks...my right shin is worse than my left for some reason.

I also have VP pedals, and love em


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> definite mark of pride in a few weeks...if I had my phone, I would show you 40+ years of marks...my right shin is worse than my left for some reason.
> 
> I also have VP pedals, and love em


They are awesome


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Rode up through a logging op to sweet singletrack. The really nice singletrack is still under lots of snow.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Put in a good ride after work today. Saved a turtle that was in the middle of the trail on my way in. Had a blast!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like it was a nice ride! And that's pretty cool about saving the little turtle!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Last practice of the week with the NICA team I coach (2nd to last race of the season this weekend). They've gotten pretty fast over this season. I've never been able to keep up with the fast group, but today's B group (high beginner/low intermediate skills wise) was riding hard with a really nice pace. Great to see.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Harold said:


> Last practice of the week with the NICA team I coach (2nd to last race of the season this weekend). They've gotten pretty fast over this season. I've never been able to keep up with the fast group, but today's B group (high beginner/low intermediate skills wise) was riding hard with a really nice pace. Great to see.


good luck in the races....hopes for safe speed!!!

Out of the gate, burn it up, and back in safe!!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

After work ride


----------



## NorthShoreTahoe (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice!

Ride everyday, even if it's just for 5 minutes. Luckily I live in the mountains so I can just do a lap in my backyard when I'm busy, but even if you don't have gravity at your disposal, just go out side and try to bunny hop and manual/wheelie around. It will make you a much better rider if you just accumulate that time on the seat. Same with everything else, "seat time" is key.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Rolltide386 said:


> Put in a good ride after work today. Saved a turtle that was in the middle of the trail on my way in. Had a blast!
> 
> View attachment 1249679
> View attachment 1249680
> ...


Had one on my trail ride the other day and had to move him off the trail.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

From today, humid and occasional showers but was able to get in a few hours.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Sunrise singletrack.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Lindsey and I went for a ride today. She did wonderful and we had a good time. The creek crossing was very slick and took me 3 times to make it across


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I managed to ride about 10 miles today. My hand is still recovering from carpal tunnel release surgery but I can crank out the miles.



















Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I rode today. Once again it was Pacific Spirit Park here in Vancouver. It was very nice to get out, though I have to admit I didn't seem to push it very hard. When I checked my heart rate stats after the ride, it was definitely in the "better than nothing" category, but it wasn't going to do much to actually improve my fitness. Still glad I got out!








This bike is definitely overkill for the ride today....


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

With rain predicted tomorrow, figured I'd better get out after work. Rode the same trails I rode after work Wednesday. Felt a lot better (and faster) today and went back and did the lower loop a second time. Maybe it was because Wednesday I'd had three vials of blood drawn a few hours before I rode (?)


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

First post-ACL reconstruction outdoor ride is in the books. First off, I had to change my pedals to flats. Second off, I threw gears back on the SS. 
This was the first time I have ridden on flats since I was a child. (Riding clipless is not advisable, as the knee can have some twisting movement and I would likely pull up on them, as I normally do.) I was super slow and very careful. No need to re-injury the surgical repairs.

Boy did this feel great!


----------



## chuck80442 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Atomic City...*









Los Alamos, New Mexico: Home of the bomb and some swell singletrack.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> First post-ACL reconstruction outdoor ride is in the books. First off, I had to change my pedals to flats. Second off, I threw gears back on the SS.
> This was the first time I have ridden on flats since I was a child. (Riding clipless is not advisable, as the knee can have some twisting movement and I would likely pull up on them, as I normally do.) I was super slow and very careful. No need to re-injury the surgical repairs.
> 
> Boy did this feel great!
> ...


welcome back!!! and welcome to the wonderful world of flats....it is not so evil and painful! is it

Definitely be careful though, wanna see more ride reports !!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My riding buddy talked my wife and me into racing in the Old Cabin Classic in Santa Cruz today. We were all really happy with our finish times. I snagged 9th out of 34 men in my category and she grabbed 6th in her’s, only finishing 11 minutes behind me...she’s progressed a great deal in the last 2 years. My buddy took 7th place landing us all in the top 10 in our categories. 

The festival after the race was also fun and we picked up some cool souvenirs. She spotted a couple of riders from the mtb club at her work, so we hung out with them for a bit too. Pretty rad day


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It was a rainy week and the local trails (clay base) were too slick and muddy so we spun out our legs last evening in the hood. Hoping the trails are drier today


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ol Bromy said:


> My riding buddy talked my wife and me into racing in the Old Cabin Classic in Santa Cruz today. We were all really happy with our finish times. I snagged 9th out of 34 men in my category and she grabbed 6th in her's, only finishing 11 minutes behind me...she's progressed a great deal in the last 2 years. My buddy took 7th place landing us all in the top 10 in our categories.
> 
> The festival after the race was also fun and we picked up some cool souvenirs. She spotted a couple of riders from the mtb club at her work, so we hung out with them for a bit too. Pretty rad day


Wow, way to go!


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

The whole family went for a ride today following the creek. Had a really great time!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Still dealing with snow above about 5500' but the dirt is lovely and tacky below it. Did about 18 miles and 3200 feet today.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful spring day ride. The forest along the river has finally awoken! There was an abundance of juicy ramps and fiddleheads.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got to ride in Squamish a couple of days this weekend. The first day was a club ride with a lot of climbing. Fun, but a lot of climbing. Drove back the next day with a friend and his son, and we were having a great time until I crashed and hurt my ribs.

Doctor determined I fractured a couple of ribs on my left front side. No other problems were revealed in the x-ray, but I'm off for a bit. It's a drag, but I'm trying to be optimistic and hope to be riding at least easy stuff by middle of July. No more "did you ride today?" posts for a while, I guess. 








This was before the crash - I rode this without incident.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good to see spring has sprung most places and the ride reports are more often now. Sorry to hear of your crash bjeast, healing vibes sent.

I got in a great ride yesterday on a perfect Colorado 75° spring day. Glad I did because it's supposed to rain throughout this week. Not many photos due to my cell phone battery is toast.

Oh deer!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Got to ride in Squamish a couple of days this weekend. The first day was a club ride with a lot of climbing. Fun, but a lot of climbing. Drove back the next day with a friend and his son, and we were having a great time until I crashed and hurt my ribs.
> 
> Doctor determined I fractured a couple of ribs on my left front side. No other problems were revealed in the x-ray, but I'm off for a bit. It's a drag, but I'm trying to be optimistic and hope to be riding at least easy stuff by middle of July. No more "did you ride today?" posts for a while, I guess.
> 
> ...


yeah dude...rest up!!! ribs are a frustrating injury cause you really don't feel super hobbled or compromised....till you move the wrong way. Playing hockey, I have experienced many rib injuries over the years.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> yeah dude...rest up!!! ribs are a frustrating injury cause you really don't feel super hobbled or compromised....till you move the wrong way. Playing hockey, I have experienced many rib injuries over the years.


Thanks for the good wishes, everyone. str8edg, not that I'm glad you got injured, but I'm glad to know you recovered from all your rib injuries. And you're right. I really don't feel that bad, just 24 hours later - until I move the wrong way! Then, I know what I did!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bjeast said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, everyone. str8edg, not that I'm glad you got injured, but I'm glad to know you recovered from all your rib injuries. And you're right. I really don't feel that bad, just 24 hours later - until I move the wrong way! Then, I know what I did!


Hope you get better quickly bjeast. I cracked a couple of ribs two summers ago. My friends all had fun trying to get me to laugh or to sneeze.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> Hope you get better quickly bjeast. I cracked a couple of ribs two summers ago. My friends all had fun trying to get me to laugh or to sneeze.


See, now you made him laugh!

Hope you have a quick recovery bjeast.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Augh - laughing does hurt a bit - thanks for the well wishes though!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, everyone. str8edg, not that I'm glad you got injured, but I'm glad to know you recovered from all your rib injuries. And you're right. I really don't feel that bad, just 24 hours later - until I move the wrong way! Then, I know what I did!


yep..it will get better!! We will ride some drops and skinnies for ya!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> yep..it will get better!! We will ride some drops and skinnies for ya!


Especially skinnies - I need lots of practice on those!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ouch, bjeast, take it easy. We'll be here when you get back on the bike.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Healing vibes bjeast!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone! the trick for me will be not to get back on the bike too soon...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the ribs, Bjeast. Hope you heal up quickly


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*classic italian landscape*

around hills follow the red and white band ( CAI )


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

CAI? 
Cold Air Intake? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

JimF777 said:


> CAI?
> Cold Air Intake?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I don't know.. but wherever that is is fair dinkum pretty as f*ck ... I wanna go there..

I went for a ride today.. nice day for it clouds and mid 60s ...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

atarione said:


> I don't know.. but wherever that is is fair dinkum pretty as f*ck ... I wanna go there..
> 
> I went for a ride today.. nice day for it clouds and mid 60s ...
> View attachment 1250394


clouds and mid 60's is perfect...probably the upper extreme temp I like to ride in.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> clouds and mid 60's is perfect...probably the upper extreme temp I like to ride in.


yeah me too.. however socal summer is quickly approaching trying to enjoy a few rides this week while it is cloudy and cooler... not sure what I'm going to do this summer it will be too hot to ride during the day.. maybe night rides?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

**



JimF777 said:


> CAI?
> Cold Air Intake?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Cai for Club Alpino Italiano


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Gorgeous post rain shower 7:45PM ride. It was in the upper 30s and the air smelled like rain, flowers, mulch, and wet soil. The trilliums are out in force in the lower parts of the drainages.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

First one on the Rallon. Much different than the Stumpy.

My wife says I fail at camouflage








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Got to ride in Squamish a couple of days this weekend. The first day was a club ride with a lot of climbing. Fun, but a lot of climbing. Drove back the next day with a friend and his son, and we were having a great time until I crashed and hurt my ribs.
> 
> Doctor determined I fractured a couple of ribs on my left front side. No other problems were revealed in the x-ray, but I'm off for a bit. It's a drag, but I'm trying to be optimistic and hope to be riding at least easy stuff by middle of July. No more "did you ride today?" posts for a while, I guess.
> 
> ...


Sending healing vibes your way Bjeast!

Had to head to Vancouver for a concert this Sunday so decided to come over a few days early and ride Squamish. Rode Meadow of the Grizzly, Half Nelson and the Pseudo Tsuga's. Lots of berms and beautiful scenery! 








Ferry ride








Meadow of the Grizzly








Meadow of the Grizzly








More Meadow of the Grizzly








Finished up with a yummy IPA. Stayed local so no driving after enjoying a brew (or two). Everything within walking distance.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Very nice! McKinley. Glad you made it over to our neck if the woods. Well, sort of our..., since I'm actually in Vancouver! You had some beautiful weather!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Fify


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks tasty...love those hazy IPAs


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

ghood said:


> Gorgeous post rain shower 7:45PM ride. It was in the upper 30s and the air smelled like rain, flowers, mulch, and wet soil. The trilliums are out in force in the lower parts of the drainages.


Our trilliums should be in full bloom this weekend after all the rain we've had this week.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Our trilliums should be in full bloom this weekend after all the rain we've had this week.


Ours have died back already this year. They're also a deep red in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Brought the Norco with me on the road to PEI and got a nice gravel ride in after work on the old rail line. Great time of year as it's warming up but the black flies and mosquito's haven't made an appearance yet!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Ol Bromy said:


> Ours have died back already this year. They're also a deep red in my neck of the woods.


Of the nearly 40 species of Trillium in the US, you westerners have surprisingly few. Do you have Trillium angustipetalum? That's pretty rad looking.

Sent from my LM-X212(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

only 6~miles.. but stopped by the park near my house on the way back.. BABY DUCKS!! (hopefully people leave them alone)... about 1/2 dozen ducklings in the pond.









there are few things I like more than ducks / ducklings .. they are super neat.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Keeping with the Trillium theme, this is from this evening, the sun was setting fast, iPhone shot&#8230; Look familiar.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

NDD said:


> Of the nearly 40 species of Trillium in the US, you westerners have surprisingly few. Do you have Trillium angustipetalum? That's pretty rad looking.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X212(G) using Tapatalk


Those are exactly the type that we get. They are pretty awesome, but gone before you know it


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Very nice! McKinley. Glad you made it over to our neck if the woods. Well, sort of our..., since I'm actually in Vancouver! You had some beautiful weather!


I'll make to out to North Shore one of these days!

Another day in Squamish. Beautiful warm weather. Played around on some tech trails before hitting a flow trail back to the parking lot. My body is definitely tired now!








Pretty waterfall on the ride up.








Another waterfall.








Playing on the smaller rock rolls.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

After spending so much time on my Krampus as I was getting ready to race it last weekend, it was nice to spend this afternoon pedaling my Zeus around. I moved at a more relaxed pace and took time to smell the roses...er..sticky monkey flowers.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I realized something having my son shoot a pic. My shorts look like they're coming off my arse when I'm leaning back, and my loose fitting work shirt enhances my....eh.... Ok, but I'm working on it.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

What a gorgeous morning today! Finally, a Spring ride, but it really felt like Fall. Cool breeze, no humidity. 

19 miles with nearly 1500 feet of climbing. Felt great with the fastest ride of the year. 

Planning on tomorrow, too. Weather won’t be quite as nice, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

NDD said:


> Of the nearly 40 species of Trillium in the US, you westerners have surprisingly few. Do you have Trillium angustipetalum? That's pretty rad looking.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X212(G) using Tapatalk


I think we have trillium ovatum. Common name western wake robin. Most are white. Some are light pink.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*spring*

Beautiful day


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

ghood said:


> I think we have trillium ovatum. Common name western wake robin. Most are white. Some are light pink.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably. Some of the folks posting pics in the botany thread have Trillium in the Southeast, a much more complicated endeavor there. Sorry I'll stop distracting from this thread.

No rides anyway, raining all day. Imagine it'll be a week or more before it's ok to ride off pavement/gravel.

Sent from my LM-X212(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes. Rode, crashed, smiled.
Third ride in as many days of having the new bike. Really liking the Rallon!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Managed 5100 feet of climbing today. I'm currently couch-bound.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hope to ride our local trails today... yesterday we did a nice urban ride


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

yup... 6 miles.. long enough to wedge this stupid pebble into the composite suspension of my Trance adv 2 =\

also I quite like little lizards and happily afaik i didn't hit any but several little lizards made apparent kamikaze runs at my bikes front tire.. forcing me to slow down as I wanted to minimize the chance of running any little lizard friends over.









battle scars..









(only new ones from today are on the suspension linkage **I think... I suppose i should put some tape on the frame to cut down on this sort of thing.. but also meh...)


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Work has been so busy that I have not been able to ride for over 2 weeks. I was finally able to squeeze in a ride before work this morning with my friend Seth.
















(Photo credit: Seth P)


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I've been riding mostly XC laps these days while my wrist recovers from surgery. Sometimes I get tired of taking the same old photos so here are a couple of different shots 



















Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ha ha. Those are great!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^nice!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

bjeast said:


> Ha ha. Those are great!





chazpat said:


> ^nice!


Thanks! The tree one was a little challenging. I got it to balance just right without the need to wedge the bottom wheel. I took a photo really fast just in case the wind blew it down.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I was able to squeeze in 2 good neighborhood rides before the rain moves back in for the foreseeable future.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> I was able to squeeze in 2 good neighborhood rides before the rain moves back in for the foreseeable future.


i haven't seen trails that dry since last fall around here!! might be a few weeks still...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> i haven't seen trails that dry since last fall around here!! might be a few weeks still...


Our trails soaked up the water from that crazy winter pretty quick. Seems like they only recently became rideable again. Soon after they dried up, all of the plants including poison oak exploded with new growth and started crowding the trail. The city's done a pretty great job of trimming most of that back


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> Our trails soaked up the water from that crazy winter pretty quick. Seems like they only recently became rideable again. Soon after they dried up, all of the plants including poison oak exploded with new growth and started crowding the trail. The city's done a pretty great job of trimming most of that back


we are about 8 inches over our normal rainfall for the past 8 months, so our water is going no where! The Krampus is pretty muddy from riding on the farm trails and local backwoods trails. HAven't seen our groomed trails in 3 months.

Lots of overgrowth here too...always have my camp saw and clippers with me on the rough trails to keep stuff back and out of the way.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

From what I hear, our trails up the hill on the north end of the Santa Cruz mountains are still really sloppy. Last time we headed up there, it was so muddy that the ride wasn’t even really fun...there was zero traction to be had. The marine layer that creeps into the redwoods has kept it pretty wet even though it hasn’t rained in a while. It’s supposed to rain all week, so it may be a while before I get back up there. Waterdog on the other hand will soak the rain up like a dang sponge.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Had to end a ride shorter than I would like, bailed at 14 miles but will make it up tomorrow just a few too many beers last night.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just under 16km, and just over 200m vertical. Fairly flat fire trail but it's a good way to get back into it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

That's ok, after the climb I did to get here, I'll gladly take the down trail.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> View attachment 1251615
> 
> 
> That's ok, after the climb I did to get here, I'll gladly take the down trail.


I see it required a FS machine.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

There has not been nearly enough of this lately.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Didn’t ride today, but got the new frame we’re building up for my wife.

Her Stumpy FSR is a 29er that’s 27.5+ compatible, so she wanted a 27.5+ hardtail that’s also cool with 29er hoops. She’s chosen a Why Supple 7 and she’s super stoked. It’s really a beautifully made frame


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ol Bromy said:


> Didn't ride today, but got the new frame we're building up for my wife.
> 
> Her Stumpy FSR is a 29er that's 27.5+ compatible, so she wanted a 27.5+ hardtail that's also cool with 29er hoops. She's chosen a Why Supple 7 and she's super stoked. It's really a beautifully made frame


Well done on those photos , that amazing craftsmanship you are showing off !


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

bachman1961 said:


> Well done on those photos , that amazing craftsmanship you are showing off !


I'm pretty jealous of her frame. I was thinking about getting one for myself last year, but decided to get a new full suspension frame at that point


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> Didn't ride today, but got the new frame we're building up for my wife.
> 
> Her Stumpy FSR is a 29er that's 27.5+ compatible, so she wanted a 27.5+ hardtail that's also cool with 29er hoops. She's chosen a Why Supple 7 and she's super stoked. It's really a beautifully made frame





bachman1961 said:


> Well done on those photos , that amazing craftsmanship you are showing off !


that is going to be a piece of art!!!


----------



## BrandonNC (May 5, 2019)

I've ridden everyday since I've gotten this bike. So a week. Yes it's a cheap bike but I'm suuuuuuper green with this MTB thing. (Plus it was free.99)

Trying to stick to the beginner trails. I'm having problems climbing. My legs just don't have it


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

BrandonNC said:


> I've ridden everyday since I've gotten this bike. So a week. Yes it's a cheap bike but I'm suuuuuuper green with this MTB thing. (Plus it was free.99)
> 
> Trying to stick to the beginner trails. I'm having problems climbing. My legs just don't have it


Sick! That's the best deal going. Enjoy


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

BrandonNC said:


> I've ridden everyday since I've gotten this bike. So a week. Yes it's a cheap bike but I'm suuuuuuper green with this MTB thing. (Plus it was free.99)
> 
> Trying to stick to the beginner trails. I'm having problems climbing. My legs just don't have it


Nice...Welcome to mountain biking! Have fun out there


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> I'm pretty jealous of her frame. I was thinking about getting one for myself last year, but decided to get a new full suspension frame at that point


It's going to be a beautiful bike! Make sure you post some action shots when it's done!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

BrandonNC said:


> I've ridden everyday since I've gotten this bike. So a week. Yes it's a cheap bike but I'm suuuuuuper green with this MTB thing. (Plus it was free.99)
> 
> Trying to stick to the beginner trails. I'm having problems climbing. My legs just don't have it


It's great that you're getting out there! Just keep getting out there and before you know it you'll be stronger!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

bjeast said:


> It's going to be a beautiful bike! Make sure you post some action shots when it's done!


Thanks guys...I'll definitely post action shots when she's built. Hope you're ribs are feeling better Bjeast


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Thanks guys...I'll definitely post action shots when she's built. Hope you're ribs are feeling better Bjeast


Thanks - yes they are. I made onto a stationary bike a couple times this week and had no problems breathing. Next weekend I'm going to be in Edmonton, and I'm planning to take the hardtail that I keep there out for a gentle spin or two...  I have to admit it's getting tempting to just pull my Fuel EX out and go around the block a time or two...


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Another fall like morning. So awesome! 17.25 miles with nearly 1200 feet of climbing.

No bikers, no , just a few random dog walkers.

Out again tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ol Bromy said:


> Didn't ride today, but got the new frame we're building up for my wife.
> 
> Her Stumpy FSR is a 29er that's 27.5+ compatible, so she wanted a 27.5+ hardtail that's also cool with 29er hoops. She's chosen a Why Supple 7 and she's super stoked. It's really a beautifully made frame


Wow Beautiful curves on that frame! Super hot ride :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We made time at the end of the day (Saturday) for a local ride along the River. The weather is expected to be even nicer today... can't wait to get out again for another longer ride.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Made it down to Fundy today for a 2 hour ride, trails have dried up despite the rain and cold weather, beautiful day in the Park.
First Trillium I've seen this Spring, looks like we're a little behind.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Wow Beautiful curves on that frame! Super hot ride :thumbsup:


Thank you...she's in love with the new frame and she can't stop reading all of the reviews she can find.

We dropped it off at Trail Head Cyclery today. We decided to let our local shop build this one up...I'm off the hook this time.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Didn't ride today, but got the new frame we're building up for my wife.
> 
> Her Stumpy FSR is a 29er that's 27.5+ compatible, so she wanted a 27.5+ hardtail that's also cool with 29er hoops. She's chosen a Why Supple 7 and she's super stoked. It's really a beautifully made frame


Wow, what a stunning frame, congrats!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well two weeks ago to the day after breaking a couple of ribs, I got back on an actual bike today. Went for a quick ride over to Pacific Spirit Park (aka the endowment lands) with my daughter who rode her road/gravel bike. I rode my Trek Fuel EX. Obviously this wasn't anything difficult or challenging, but I felt good. Didn't feel the ribs at all, though I could tell my conditioning has suffered a bit. Still, it was GREAT to get out.

Actually, though I've got to wonder if my ribs weren't just fractured, instead of broken. I have so little experience along those lines, that I can't say for sure. Regardless, even though it will be a while until I'm fully healed, it felt so good to be out again!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Way to go bjeast!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Late afternoon funday ride along the Humber River. Trails were quiet. Pretty red and white trilliums growing within a couple metres from each other. Skeeters are starting to notice us. Got home before the rain began


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Late afternoon funday ride along the Humber River. Trails were quiet. Pretty red and white trilliums growing within a couple metres from each other. Skeeters are starting to notice us. Got home before the rain began
> 
> View attachment 1252057
> 
> ...


Those are great pics. Looks like it was a nice ride!


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Ol Bromy said:


> Didn't ride today, but got the new frame we're building up for my wife.
> 
> Her Stumpy FSR is a 29er that's 27.5+ compatible, so she wanted a 27.5+ hardtail that's also cool with 29er hoops. She's chosen a Why Supple 7 and she's super stoked. It's really a beautifully made frame


Never heard of Why Cycles before, looks amazing. I've been looking up reviews too. I have a Ti hardtail but with much more conservative geo so the S7 looks pretty good. Hmm


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

farfromovin said:


> Never heard of Why Cycles before, looks amazing. I've been looking up reviews too. I have a Ti hardtail but with much more conservative geo so the S7 looks pretty good. Hmm


BIKE, Dirt Rag and MBA all gave it great reviews. The review and video by Freehub magazine are what really sold her on the bike.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Late afternoon funday ride along the Humber River. Trails were quiet. Pretty red and white trilliums growing within a couple metres from each other. Skeeters are starting to notice us. Got home before the rain began
> 
> View attachment 1252057
> 
> ...


Looks like a great ride!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

great to see bjeast pics again! 

also cycleicious and singlesprocket along the trail! 

hopefully our real trails will be open soon here...rain keeps delaying things


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

I took my 2nd ride of the season on Friday. Was 86degrees out there but it felt good being out. Also ran into a newcomer on my way to the trail. I decided to let him have that trail to himself though


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

11 miler yesterday. First time out in weeks due to miserable weather. Humbling ride.

Saw this little guy though in the middle of the trail. We moved him off to one side. Hope it was the side he was on his way to and not where he was coming from!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ NigelMTB Is that a milk snake? or...?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Arebee nice turtle find!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ NigelMTB Is that a milk snake? or...?


Hard to positively tell in that far away photo, but it looks more like a King Snake to me.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Just a regular black snake or possible racer. I’m not a fan of any snake I don’t see first so I let him have his ride alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewadz3006 (Apr 21, 2019)

Went out this weekend for my first "real"rides this weekend. A bunch of us went to Cooks Forest and rode a bike trail (a couple times) and some mountain rodes. Was a blast, but my legs and butt are killing me! Lol I'm going to have to take a couple days break before I'm able to sit on it again. Lol


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We got out for another ride today (Victoria Day holiday  ) Wind was gusty and temperature was cooler than yesterday. I spotted a garter snake! We sometimes see snakes this time of the year and this was our lucky day. We were fortunate to take a few pic before he wiggled away from the paparazzi


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hard to positively tell in that far away photo, but it looks more like a King Snake to me.
> 
> View attachment 1252133


Well, a milk snake is a king snake. But I agree that it looks like an Eastern king snake.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Enjoying our cool May weather before the triple digits hit


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

About to ;-)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Well today was my first attempt at a Black Diamond trail today. Very very technical rock garden, it was a nice walk lmao! I was able to do a small amount but not as much as I was hoping for. The downhill part was an absolute blast! I'm going to try and go back once a week and work on my technique


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Rolltide386 said:


> View attachment 1252341
> 
> 
> Well today was my first attempt at a Black Diamond trail today. Very very technical rock garden, it was a nice walk lmao! I was able to do a small amount but not as much as I was hoping for. The downhill part was an absolute blast! I'm going to try and go back once a week and work on my technique


yep....going back will the best and worse thing you do....best at the end...worst while you are on it...but then, it will all of the sudden seem a bit easier!!!


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

BrandonNC said:


> I've ridden everyday since I've gotten this bike. So a week. Yes it's a cheap bike but I'm suuuuuuper green with this MTB thing. (Plus it was free.99)
> 
> Trying to stick to the beginner trails. I'm having problems climbing. My legs just don't have it


Glad to see you out riding! Your legs will get stronger pretty quick just hang in there.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> yep....going back will the best and worse thing you do....best at the end...worst while you are on it...but then, it will all of the sudden seem a bit easier!!!


Yeah its definitely going to take alot of time. I need to link up with some guys who are good at the tech stuff to learn from.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes! Yes I rode today. And not a stationary bike. And not flat terrain. My broken ribs were feeling pretty good, so 16 days after my Squamish crash, I made it up Fromme on the North Shore. Went for a club ride, and while our small group didn't do tough trails, it felt great! Rode Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, Kirkford, Floppy Bunny and Bobled. I was very surprised, but I felt nothing from the ribs. At all. I thought for sure bouncing on the trail would do something, but nope! It felt so good to get out on the Shore again!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

bjeast said:


> Yes! Yes I rode today. And not a stationary bike. And not flat terrain. My broken ribs were feeling pretty good, so 16 days after my Squamish crash, I made it up Fromme on the North Shore. Went for a club ride, and while our small group didn't do tough trails, it felt great! Rode Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, Kirkford, Floppy Bunny and Bobled. I was very surprised, but I felt nothing from the ribs. At all. I thought for sure bouncing on the trail would do something, but nope! It felt so good to get out on the Shore again!
> 
> View attachment 1252391


That's awesome


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Killer spring conditions. 43-53 degrees F, tacky dirt with no puddles, lots of wildflowers, and swollen creeks to splash through.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^^Lots of great ride pics!  ^^^



bjeast said:


> Yes! Yes I rode today. And not a stationary bike. And not flat terrain. My broken ribs were feeling pretty good, so 16 days after my Squamish crash, I made it up Fromme on the North Shore. Went for a club ride, and while our small group didn't do tough trails, it felt great! Rode Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, Kirkford, Floppy Bunny and Bobled. I was very surprised, but I felt nothing from the ribs. At all. I thought for sure bouncing on the trail would do something, but nope! It felt so good to get out on the Shore again!
> 
> View attachment 1252391


Awesome!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Took the new camera that my little bro gave me out on the neighborhood trails for the first time last night. It was fun to chill on the couch after the ride and watch the videos. Came across a pretty CA king snake too


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Got in 19 miles yesterday, but only 3 today on the bike, the other 3 were on foot.

Picked up a horseshoe nail on a trail I have ridden since 2000. The nail looks older than that!

Went through the tire and then tore up the rim tape. Wouldn't hold air, and too lazy to swap in the tube. Walked home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Today in the afternoon*

against the weather report was a sunny and fresh air not cloudy (gift after a rainy week )


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Bad weather and huge work load have conspired to limit me to only 2 MTB rides so far in May. Today's weather is so nice that I had to get out for a 3rd. Better yet, a local shop was having a demo day, so I was able to put in a couple of quick 10 mile laps on borrowed bikes.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Fun ride today, weather was pretty good!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Fun ride today, weather was pretty good!
> 
> View attachment 1252955
> 
> ...


That looks great, McKinley! Seems like it was a great day!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

After a club on Mt. Fromme in North Vancouver last Thursday, I'm in Edmonton for a couple of days. Took the hardtail for a spin. Ribs felt great, and it was a beautiful day!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Second ride on the Rallon, finally. Worked on the suspension and immediately improved, smoothing out the chunky stuff at speed.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Rained most of Saturday but cleared up by evening. The rain helped the plants and the ravine is jungle-like green but trails were a bit slick so we rode where we could. We did a local ride. Sunday will be nice and tacky


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Rained most of Saturday but cleared up by evening. The rain helped the plants and the ravine is jungle-like green but trails were a bit slick so we rode where we could. We did a local ride. Sunday will be nice and tacky
> 
> View attachment 1253011
> 
> ...


Yup - that's looking pretty green!  Nice pics!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Heading back to Vancouver tomorrow, but I got out for a morning ride and late afternoon here in Edmonton! A rare two ride day!






















Morning...






















Afternoon...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

We did an REI group ride called Bikes and Brews today. It was mostly intended for beginners, but we still had fun enjoying the scenery at a mellow pace. We cruised for 16 miles along the Santa Cruz bluffs, then the ride ended at one of the local breweries. We all hung out on the patio drinking tasty beers and talking bikes after the ride.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

YES!!! 1st time back at a bike park ( Angel Fire) in 4years! hands hurt, I need to loosen up my grip but besides that it was awesome!! passed a few people, confidence increased from run to run.. great times!!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> We did an REI group ride called Bikes and Brews today. It was mostly intended for beginners, but we still had fun enjoying the scenery at a mellow pace. We cruised for 16 miles along the Santa Cruz bluffs, then the ride ended at one of the local breweries. We all hung out on the patio drinking tasty beers and talking bikes after the ride.


Looks like it was a great day!


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Arkansan spring.
16.5 miles, 1900 feet elevation, 82 degrees.
Still recovering this evening.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

shwinn8 said:


> YES!!! 1st time back at a bike park ( Angel Fire) in 4years! hands hurt, I need to loosen up my grip but besides that it was awesome!! passed a few people, confidence increased from run to run.. great times!!


Thats awesome! Can't wait for our local bike park to open (couple months yet though).


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Today was like another great fall day! Crisp, no humidity, temperatures rising to the low 70s.

Cranked out 19.5 miles with 1200 feet of climbing. Saw a giant Tom turkey . He was so big and still that at first I thought it was a decoy. Nope, gave him a few clucks and he started moving.

Great morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

ravewoofer said:


> Today was like another great fall day! Crisp, no humidity, temperatures rising to the low 70s.
> 
> Cranked out 19.5 miles with 1200 feet of climbing. Saw a giant Tom turkey . He was so big and still that at first I thought it was a decoy. Nope, gave him a few clucks and he started moving.
> 
> ...


1200 feet are 365 meters ?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

finally got a ride in after 3 weeks of work killing me...but now.. .SUMMER BREAK!

actually did more trail maintenance than riding in the end...the rains have the green stuff blowing up. It is crazy!!

Krampus hiding in the woods








same spot just 3 weeks ago








the trail goes on








same spot 3 weeks ago








happy muddy bike!








these are the local yokel trails...the legit trails are still closed due to poor drainage and rains. Next Sunday is a trail maintenance day sponsored by REI and COMBO....will hopefully be going to that to get those trails in shape for summer...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

This morning's dawn patrol








My hardtail looks out of place with these other two


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Seaview said:


> 1200 feet are 365 meters ?


Yes, that's correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Had to give the wife and oldest son time alone to work and study, so took the younger son out around the neighborhood. Was so pleased to find that the University campus had things he (ok, we) can use to practice some skills.

ADA ramps are good for switch back practice while stairs....Well, you all know, here is where I got the idea.














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

yes.. after disappointment of rain yesterday (not so much trails dried out as it is sunny / hot today)

wife's first ride on her Intrigue advance 0 ... she was doing ok... but was unwilling to commit on the downhill causing several hike a bike on short uphill bits that normally people would roll right through.. oh well... it was fun.. weather is nice all good..

oh and a big **** off snake came out right in front of my wheel as I was stopping to wait for my wife to catch up... I don't think it was poisonous and it seemed eager to get away from me.. which suited us both fine indeed


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Well, a milk snake is a king snake. But I agree that it looks like an Eastern king snake.


When I lived in upstate NY my favorite snake to catch as a kid was an Eastern Milksnake.

Very colorfully marked snake. Much different looking than the Eastern King snake


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Got out this morning, it was 77F when I started and 89F when I finished. Hit a trail system that's a little bit further drive for me so I don't ride there too often. But it's got what may be my favorite local trail, a natural, skinny singletrack with some technical sections I still haven't conquered. It's also pretty; I stopped a couple of times to just look around and listen to all the birds.









And&#8230; there was a new reroute down a gully that was fun.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Good flowers green trails and heavy clouds.


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Got out for a short loop today. Trail conditions were amazing considering the rain we'd had this week.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Finally got some beautiful weather yesterday. At the top of the mountain we found a tribute to the Connecticut soldiers lost in Iraq and Afghanistan. A Memorial Day reminder for us.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice pics everyone!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got back from Edmonton yesterday, and out to Mount Fromme today in North Van. Rode some of the easier trails today, but had a great time! The weather was great! Man, I love this sport!
















My buddy trying it out his new bike!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

*Low Tech Tuesday*

Decided to go low-tech and take the Inbred out into the woods today


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Decided to go low-tech and take the Inbred out into the woods today


That looks like a really nice trail to ride!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

bjeast said:


> That looks like a really nice trail to ride!


Yeah...I'm fortunate enough to live down the block from a pretty cool spot to ride.

Glad you're back out on the trails too!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Yeah...I'm fortunate enough to live down the block from a pretty cool spot to ride.
> 
> Glad you're back out on the trails too!


Thanks! It really feels good. I'm glad the broken ribs only cost me a couple of weeks!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yes, I caught a short window in between storms. My ride consisted of sections of hero dirt and sections of mud. Upon my return the trailhead it started pouring and the trails are closed now.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Not today but I finally took my new bike out on the trails on Sunday. It was a little muddy and I dried out my suspension seals on accident after washing the bike, but I was more worried about blowing the seals out with water than leaving too much soap on...

Anyway, it was a fun ride and I finally got used to how long travel bikes jump and ride, they're certainly a lot more stable and make everything (roots, jumps, etc) feel much smaller. It isn't as nimble as my old bike but I am really liking the 800mm bar.

I also rode 10.4 miles on my gravel bike on Monday, and I am close to meeting my goal of 100 miles per month so far this summer. I have been slacking off on biking over the past years, as college, job, car, friends have all become higher priorities, not to mention that the last couple summers have been either too wet or too hot to enjoy biking. 

All I know is, anytime I can ride this summer I will, I still love the sport and I am excited to go to new trails.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Not today but I finally took my new bike out on the trails on Sunday. It was a little muddy and I dried out my suspension seals on accident after washing the bike, but I was more worried about blowing the seals out with water than leaving too much soap on...
> 
> Anyway, it was a fun ride and I finally got used to how long travel bikes jump and ride, they're certainly a lot more stable and make everything (roots, jumps, etc) feel much smaller. It isn't as nimble as my old bike but I am really liking the 800mm bar.
> 
> ...


Ride while you can, 'cause if you think college, job, car, friends keeps you from riding, wait 'til you add wife, kids!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Ride while you can, 'cause if you think college, job, car, friends keeps you from riding, wait 'til you add wife, kids!


Last summer I worked a job where I had no time to ride, and I'm not gonna make the same mistake this year! School's out so when it's sunny I'm gonna try to be on my bike.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

chazpat said:


> Ride while you can, 'cause if you think college, job, car, friends keeps you from riding, wait 'til you add wife, kids!


You ain't tellin' no jokes.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Went back out to the neighborhood trails after work yesterday. Came across a well organized volunteer group made up of mountain bikers doing trail work out there. I’ll be helping them out in the future for sure


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It was a beautiful evening at DIRTJUNKIE's favorite riding location last night.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Ride while you can, 'cause if you think college, job, car, friends keeps you from riding, wait 'til you add wife, kids!


that is why I never added kids, and only added a wife last year...after 49 years without. The wife addition knew what she was getting into, so it has not been a big deal.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> that is why I never added kids, and only added a wife last year...after 49 years without. The wife addition knew what she was getting into, so it has not been a big deal.


No kiddies here either and a wifey who rides


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*first sunny day*

only forty kilometers by asphalt and two off road


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> It was a beautiful evening at DIRTJUNKIE's favorite riding location last night.
> 
> View attachment 1253643
> 
> ...


LOL
As you can see by my post above yours I was out there on Tuesday and it was a mud fest. I thought they would have closed it down for Wednesday after a storm came in as I was leaving. Did you go up Ginny?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LOL
> As you can see by my post above yours I was out there on Tuesday and it was a mud fest. I thought they would have closed it down for Wednesday after a storm came in as I was leaving. Did you go up Ginny?


No Ginny. We got a late start and the friend who was with me is recovering from quite a bit of time off the bike, so we did a mellow valley spin. Conditions were good, with onlly a couple of small muddy spots.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> No Ginny. We got a late start and the friend who was with me is recovering from quite a bit of time off the bike, so we did a mellow valley spin. Conditions were good, with onlly a couple of small muddy spots.
> 
> View attachment 1253905


Same route I took. The Hidden Valley Spur was the muddiest. Saw a bunch of deer all throughout the ride and also some Wild Turkeys. I'm amazed it dried out to good conditions in a day.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

If I'm honest I was more hung over than is generally acceptable for a Thursday... I did go out a bit mostly just trying to shake the general quite crap feeling of my head / body.. sort of helped .. pretty mediocre riding on my part however..


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Good day to get out and to get away for a bit.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I like bombing down rough stuff. I'm probably far from "smooth" and have a lot to learn, but I don't think I'm particularly slow, especially given how long I've been riding.

Uphill however, I know is my weakness. Met up with a local bike shop that does weekly rides. "Medium" pace ride they say. We'll regroup, they say. It was pretty humbling. Soon as the climbs started, I never saw them again. Didn't know which trails they took, so went it in my own. Better than holding them up I guess.

I'll probably hesitate before doing another group ride, at least for some time. Still got in 11.77 miles and over 1k' of elevation.














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

What goes up...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Found a nice little downhill section that leads to the creek off the mountain trail by my house. Only foot traffic had been down it so it was still covered in leaves, made it interesting.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

yes I did ride today.. and it was glorious


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

10~ miles.. I had many things bugging me / on my mind.. really needed to clear my head a bit.. also my knees hurt =\ on upside.. was way faster on some parts than ever.. and decided..it was time to try to manual... success (1st try even.. and no falling on my butt  )


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Great morning! Just a touch over 18 miles with 1414 feet of climbing. Tried a few trails I hadn't ridden for a couple of years.

They seemed easier back then. 

Going again tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*have you a blue rocks ?*

I don't think


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a nice local caturday evening ride.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a nice local caturday evening ride.
> 
> View attachment 1254547
> 
> ...


Looks like fun! Happy Birthday!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Happy Birthday Licious!

Looks like SS is getting more and more talented with his wheelies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

You never see that guy's front tire on the ground anymoar!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> You never see that guy's front tire on the ground anymoar!


It would seem weird if we did!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

After a fun club ride Thursday night on Fromme, I was back out this morning with a buddy on Mt. Fromme here on the Shore. We rode up to Seventh Secret, then did Ladies Only. Forgot how fun (and janky) that trail can be. Near the end of Ladies, you can branch off to a short trail called "The Big Stupid." There's a drop there that I wanted to try, so four weeks after the broken ribs, I gave it a try. It went quite well. Maybe it was the chest armor I was wearing.

We then rode Bobsled, and when I got to the bottom, I realized my smart watch (which I use mostly for fitness tracking) was gone! We figured out approximately where it might be. I was NOT up for another ride on Ladies, but back we went. I was kinda out of gas, and my shoulders (not my ribs) were sore. BUT, my buddy found the watch very close to where we thought it was. I was pretty darn happy about that.I was too tired to ride Ladies as well as I did the first time - there's a lesson there!

All in all, it was a great day!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Had a great ride in Fundy Park yesterday, perfect temp for riding and the blackflies haven't really started yet. Rode for a couple hours but had to avoid my favorite loop after a close encounter of the Bruin kind. I spotted something black ahead on the trail, I wasn't sure what it was until it stood up and looked back at me! She had cubs with her and after they ran off into the woods she stared at me for what seemed like forever before turning and following her cubs off the trail. A once in a lifetime encounter, at least that's what I'm hoping!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Had a great ride in Fundy Park yesterday, perfect temp for riding and the blackflies haven't really started yet. Rode for a couple hours but had to avoid my favorite loop after a close encounter of the Bruin kind. I spotted something black ahead on the trail, I wasn't sure what it was until it stood up and looked back at me! She had cubs with her and after they ran off into the woods she stared at me for what seemed like forever before turning and following her cubs off the trail. A once in a lifetime encounter, at least that's what I'm hoping!


Cool experience!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Had a great ride in Fundy Park yesterday, perfect temp for riding and the blackflies haven't really started yet. Rode for a couple hours but had to avoid my favorite loop after a close encounter of the Bruin kind. I spotted something black ahead on the trail, I wasn't sure what it was until it stood up and looked back at me! She had cubs with her and after they ran off into the woods she stared at me for what seemed like forever before turning and following her cubs off the trail. A once in a lifetime encounter, at least that's what I'm hoping!


I had the same type of encounter last year...took me a second to figure out what I was looking at too. Came flying around a blind corner and saw a huge commotion ahead. I thought I was looking at a few huge furry black dogs running full tilt down the trail following their owner on an mtb in front of me. Then it clicked in my noggin as they bolted off the trail and straight down the mountain side. Thankfully I never had mom bear give me a stare down.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a nice local caturday evening ride.
> 
> View attachment 1254547
> 
> ...


Happy b-day, Cycleicious! Damn...I gotta practice my wheelies


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> I had the same type of encounter last year...took me a second to figure out what I was looking at too. Came flying around a blind corner and saw a huge commotion ahead. I thought I was looking at a few huge furry black dogs running full tilt down the trail following their owner on an mtb in front of me. Then it clicked in my noggin as they bolted off the trail and straight down the mountain side. Thankfully I never had mom bear give me a stare down.


Yeah thankfully they're pretty shy animals, usually running away by the time you spot them. A little more unpredictable though when the cubs are around, I'm glad she decided that I wasn't a threat. Was a cool experience for sure but one I'm in no hurry to repeat!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Yeah thankfully they're pretty shy animals, usually running away by the time you spot them. A little more unpredictable though when the cubs are around, I'm glad she decided that I wasn't a threat. Was a cool experience for sure but one I'm in no hurry to repeat!


It actually was a pretty cool encounter. I've never seen my wife climb as fast as she did when I stopped and yelled "bears on the trail." She spun her bike around and flew back to the fire road in no time.

It's the big kitties I'm in no rush to meet. A few have been spotted right near my neighborhood trails in the last few weeks


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> It actually was a pretty cool encounter. I've never seen my wife climb as fast as she did when I stopped and yelled "bears on the trail." She spun her bike around and flew back to the fire road in no time.
> 
> It's the big kitties I'm in no rush to meet. A few have been spotted right near my neighborhood trails in the last few weeks


Definitely. Bears scare me, but the big cats even more!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

We didn’t feel like driving to trails today, so we pedaled from the house and hit the two local parks with mtb trails. Then down to lunch before the steep slog back to the pad. Beautiful day for a ride


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Had a great ride in Fundy Park yesterday, perfect temp for riding and the blackflies haven't really started yet. Rode for a couple hours but had to avoid my favorite loop after a close encounter of the Bruin kind. I spotted something black ahead on the trail, I wasn't sure what it was until it stood up and looked back at me! She had cubs with her and after they ran off into the woods she stared at me for what seemed like forever before turning and following her cubs off the trail. A once in a lifetime encounter, at least that's what I'm hoping!


had that same type of encounter on the Appalachian Trail back in the 90's...in hindsight, it was awesome....it was not awesome that day!

and happy b-day to fellow Gemini Cyclelicious!!!

the plan was to ride this morning, but thunderstorms overnight put the wash on that...literally...so got to move all of the stuff out of my house instead since I am selling...pretty beat up right now. Will be riding on Thursday, Friday, SAt and Sunday mornings now that I am on summer break!!!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> We didn't feel like driving to trails today, so we pedaled from the house and hit the two local parks with mtb trails. Then down to lunch before the steep slog back to the pad. Beautiful day for a ride


Looked like a great day! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, 40 mile gravel grinder on a fat-bike. Crushed it, especially when the "gravel" got bigger. Perfect weather, not much interference from the bears. Much fun!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ol Bromy, loving this bike! Nice!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Did a short island hop over to some new trails. Good day of riding followed up with some wine tasting at the local winery.
















View point. After I parked the bike, a little humming bird came up to my bike, thought it was an orange flower maybe. Too quick for a pic.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

9.42 miles, 866' of elevation gain (a pretty good climb for me) and a moving time of an hour. The high point was a personal best down a really rocky and chunky trail. I was hitting and rolling over rocks big enough that in the past I was avoiding or stopping for. The Rallon helps in the confidence building for sure.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> Ol Bromy, loving this bike! Nice!


Thanks, JCD. I've had my trusty Inbred set up every way possible, but for now I've settled on rigid/geared. Maybe SS again in the future?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another day, another Fromme. After yesterday, I probably should have taken the day off, but I didn't. And ... I had a good ride. We had a lot of fun. I do really feel like I need a couple days off to recover, so no riding until Wednesday. Plus I have a lot of work to do...  
For those few of you who know, we rode Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, Kirkford, then Bobsled. Then Natural High, Part of Lower Griffin and Immonator, down to McNair. Then back up to the parking lot...








The usual drop on Bobsled.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Found the snow, now at 7000 feet, creeping up the mountain. 
Followed by a ripping 3500 foot singletrack descent.


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

Finally got to ride Post Canyon today. Had a blast on the clay up there. I Felt like a better rider than when I went up. I ride for days like this!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

WesleeC said:


> Finally got to ride Post Canyon today. Had a blast on the clay up there. I Felt like a better rider than when I went up. I ride for days like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that looks great! Beautiful place to ride!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Our early morning rides are growing in popularity as the sun comes up earlier and the temperatures are warmer.









Today was the 1-year anniversary of my most recent bike purchase. In that year, I have put over 1200 miles on this bike. Rear tire is becoming a bit sketchy now.


----------



## WesleeC (Oct 27, 2013)

bjeast said:


> Man, that looks great! Beautiful place to ride!


It was amazing!! I'm kicking myself for waiting this long to go explore it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Monday evening ride on the woodlot trail, testing out the new Timber (bear) Bell, quite noisy but I guess that's the idea!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

14 weeks post-ACL reconstruction surgery under the belt and I am riding again on single track! According to my doctor and PT, I am in the 99th percentile of patients at this stage of recovery. I have two more weeks before I can stand up while climbing (as well as on descents). It is so great to ride bikes in the dirt again. I have about a month and a half before I can ride clipless and on serious technical terrain. But for now, it is good to be out there!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Hit waterdog after work as usual. Got a pic of one of waterdog’s wooden features...can’t compare to the stuff Bjeast rides, but we’ll take what we can get. 

Glad you’re back out, Beastmaster, and hope the new bell keeps Fat-in-Fundy from being bear food! I carry a bear bell, but only so other riders hear me coming around blind corners


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Hit waterdog after work as usual. Got a pic of one of waterdog's wooden features...can't compare to the stuff Bjeast rides, but we'll take what we can get.
> 
> Glad you're back out, Beastmaster, and hope the new bell keeps Fat-in-Fundy from being bear food! I carry a bear bell, but only so other riders hear me coming around blind corners


That looks like a fun trail!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

a bit after work.. good stuff


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Another after work ride. Had some fun on our new, 1 year old flow trail too. The legs are officially shot from riding the last 3 days. It was pretty hot and damn humid today as well which kinda sucked. Still glad I rode


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Yurp, summer found mass, quick ridelet fer da doglet


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Still some snow up around 12,000' (3650m), so I had to stick to the pavement for the first ride today.
36 miles and 4450' of elevation between the two rides. Saw moose, deer, elk, bighorn sheep, ptarmigan, marmot, wild turkey, etc.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

WesleeC said:


> Finally got to ride Post Canyon today. Had a blast on the clay up there. I Felt like a better rider than when I went up. I ride for days like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...that looks like fun


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I rode at Tanasi on Sunday. They are running the Ocoee through the whitewater section, where they held the ww events at the '96 Olympics.









































Monday I rode at the Cartecay River.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Still some snow up around 12,000' (3650m), so I had to stick to the pavement for the first ride today.
> 36 miles and 4450' of elevation between the two rides. Saw moose, deer, elk, bighorn sheep, ptarmigan, marmot, wild turkey, etc.
> View attachment 1255471
> 
> ...


Wow, those are neat pics!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Fingers X

'Born to ride!'


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Perfect weather. 25 miles 4700 feet. Peak flowers.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Mckinley said:


> Wow, those are neat pics!


Thanks! It was a great ride!


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Welp I rode some trails on Raccoon Mountain yesterday after work. Suppose to be the best trails on the area and it lived up to the hype. Started at the base of the mountain and made my way to the top. Not being able to find my last connector trail to go back down I was forced to take the road back down. The trails definitely lived up to the hype. I didn't take many pics but got a couple. I will be going back to explore more for sure.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Still some snow up around 12,000' (3650m), so I had to stick to the pavement for the first ride today.
> 36 miles and 4450' of elevation between the two rides. Saw moose, deer, elk, bighorn sheep, ptarmigan, marmot, wild turkey, etc.
> View attachment 1255471
> 
> ...


Good job Sir! My brother in-law rode up on the 26th. Such an amazing thing seeing that and only being 45 minutes [by vehicle] from us down here at 5,000FT. and 83°.

Here he is on his birthday the 26th of May.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Rolltide386 said:


> Welp I rode some trails on Raccoon Mountain yesterday after work. Suppose to be the best trails on the area and it lived up to the hype. Started at the base of the mountain and made my way to the top. Not being able to find my last connector trail to go back down I was forced to take the road back down. The trails definitely lived up to the hype. I didn't take many pics but got a couple. I will be going back to explore more for sure.
> 
> View attachment 1255591
> View attachment 1255593
> ...


Trails look good. How are you liking the Stumpy? Looks sweet


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Ol Bromy said:


> Trails look good. How are you liking the Stumpy? Looks sweet


I'm loving it so far. Got a set of I9's I'm putting on it in a couple weeks.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Quickish ride last night on the North Shore. There was no time for pics on the actual ride. My buddy and I were going to shuttle a bit, so we parked lower down than usual, loaded both bikes onto my car and drove up to the usual parking lot. We then rode up for a little less than an hour, did the trails and ended up back at his SUV. We were going to load the bikes and drive back to my car when he realized he'd left his keys in my car. So, it was kind of a reverse shuttle. We had to ride back up to my car (which was only a sixteen minute ride), and then I drove him back to his truck. I didn't mind. I needed the extra cardio!








The end of the ride....


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Rolltide386 said:


> I'm loving it so far. Got a set of I9's I'm putting on it in a couple weeks.


That's awesome. My wife's excited about her new I9 hubs.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> I rode at Tanasi on Sunday. They are running the Ocoee through the whitewater section, where they held the ww events at the '96 Olympics.
> 
> View attachment 1255477
> 
> ...


Nice! How lucky are you to have great trails along a perfect river to take a dunk in. Plus entertainment watching the kayakers. I was watching some on a local river the other day. Great sport, although kinda requires more than one person to do it.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Screwed around with the camera my little bro gave me some more on today’s ride. Had a great time


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> Still some snow up around 12,000' (3650m), so I had to stick to the pavement for the first ride today.
> 36 miles and 4450' of elevation between the two rides. Saw moose, deer, elk, bighorn sheep, ptarmigan, marmot, wild turkey, etc.
> View attachment 1255471
> 
> ...





chazpat said:


> I rode at Tanasi on Sunday. They are running the Ocoee through the whitewater section, where they held the ww events at the '96 Olympics.
> 
> View attachment 1255477
> 
> ...


yeah... I need to move to where you guys live

hope to ride tomorrow. Have been in the process of selling my house for the past week so no bike love. House listed on Weds; had 32 people through it, and 5 solid offers; went in contract today....HOLY CRAP!!!!!

I need a ride to clear my brain.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Ride cut short due to rain and hail but was able to get 12 miles in, wanted about 25. Some is better than none, try again tomorrow. 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> yeah... I need to move to where you guys live
> 
> hope to ride tomorrow. Have been in the process of selling my house for the past week so no bike love. House listed on Weds; had 32 people through it, and 5 solid offers; went in contract today....HOLY CRAP!!!!!
> 
> I need a ride to clear my brain.


Congrats on being under contract! I am a Realtor in a brisk market like what you are experiencing. It keeps us pretty busy. I usually ride at 5:15am because the rest of the day is pretty busy.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Ol Bromy said:


> That's awesome. My wife's excited about her new I9 hubs.


I'm getting the enduro 305 wheelset, interested to see how they perform.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> yeah... I need to move to where you guys live
> 
> hope to ride tomorrow. Have been in the process of selling my house for the past week so no bike love. House listed on Weds; had 32 people through it, and 5 solid offers; went in contract today....HOLY CRAP!!!!!
> 
> I need a ride to clear my brain.


You probably would like where sgltrak lives better than where I do; it gets really hot and we don't get much snow. Up in the N GA mountains is a lot cooler, though. The Ocoee WWC is about an hour forty five from me (Tennessee) and Cartecay an hour ten (GA).

Congrats on selling the house! Moving is such fun.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Rolltide386 said:


> I'm getting the enduro 305 wheelset, interested to see how they perform.


You're gonna love the super fast engagement of the rear hub when creeping up any technical climbs...plus they're gonna sound great. Enjoy!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sgltrak said:


> Congrats on being under contract! I am a Realtor in a brisk market like what you are experiencing. It keeps us pretty busy. I usually ride at 5:15am because the rest of the day is pretty busy.





chazpat said:


> You probably would like where sgltrak lives better than where I do; it gets really hot and we don't get much snow. Up in the N GA mountains is a lot cooler, though. The Ocoee WWC is about an hour forty five from me (Tennessee) and Cartecay an hour ten (GA).
> 
> Congrats on selling the house! Moving is such fun.


yeah, I would gravitate to the colder climes for sure...and moving is such "fun"...I tried to put a good spin on that by telling my self that all of the heavy loading and up and down stairs was good for my biking fitness 

but getting the house under . contract in less than 24 hours of listing was mind boggling! The weather is perfect today for an evening ride, so that is definitely in the plans.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Screwed around with the camera my little bro gave me some more on today's ride. Had a great time


Nice work with the new cam!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Rode at Mount Seymour last night with the North Shore Riding Club here in Vancouver. Had a great time and got to ride some trails I'd never written about. There is definitely something to be said about riding with a club. I ride trails I'd never see otherwise...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

bjeast said:


> Nice work with the new cam!


Thanks...can't wait to shoot some videos on the trails up the hill under the redwoods. I'll post still shots when I do


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

18 miles with 1400 feet of climbing.

Great morning, great weather, great day!

Out for new trails tomorrow. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Ol Bromy said:


> You're gonna love the super fast engagement of the rear hub when creeping up any technical climbs...plus they're gonna sound great. Enjoy!


That's what I'm hoping for. I'm trying to learn on more rock gardens and tech climbing.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Stopped for lunch after 200 miles, but not sure it's the same as the rest of the posts








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

28 miles 4700 feet of vert. Rain with temps hovering around 40. I was as cold as any ride I have ever done in the winter.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Good ride today hot but no too hot 94F and hope to do the same tomorrow.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, I got out for another ride on Mt Fromme today with a buddy and his son, and another buddy. To say I was not on my a game would be a bit of an understatement. I didn't ride horribly, but I was too tentative, especially on the parts of the trail that were a little damp.

Made the rookie mistake of using too much front brake in the wet. Only one silly fall, and I rode some wood features that were dry (later in the ride) quite well , but overall, not bad, and not great. Still, very happy I got out.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome pics and stories on this page!

We did a nice loop caturday evening. The temperatures were comfortable. The only thing that sucked is that we're having a banner year for blackflies and mosquitoes (we had record rainfall this spring). We stopped very briefly to take a couple pics otherwise it was a fun ride


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

19.4 miles with over 1200 feet of climbing. Crisp morning again! 

Spanked the ride feeling strong all the way through. 

Gotta wait until next weekend now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

It's been raining here since Thursday and pretty much all the trails have been closed. Decided to take the hardtail out in the rain today and do some mountain tails, it was very slick and fun.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Perfect day in So. Ca and felt great to get out after being sick with bronchitis for 2 weeks. Saw lots of bunnies and heard rattle snakes in the bushes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2019)

I don’t have time to ride...I’m busy responding to all my MTBR PM’s


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

drich said:


> View attachment 1256431
> 
> Perfect day in So. Ca and felt great to get out after being sick with bronchitis for 2 weeks. Saw lots of bunnies and heard rattle snakes in the bushes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear you! My first ride will be tomorrow, probably rail trail as I only rode twice in May. Work and sick. The morning was perfect for a ride but decided to wait one more day


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Took a break from the North Shore and rode in the Delta Watershed today. Easier ride, but still fun.








Nice to ride a skinny that isn't too skinny, and has low consequences if you fall off!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

That's my kind of skinny


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The bugs were baaaaad! and we didn't have repellent so we kept it urban for our Sunday evening ride. Still fun and saw every thing from cats on cars to the bathroom sink. The lilacs smell nice too


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Sat/Sun - finally some good weather!

Was up early Sat. for an exploratory ride: I knew of a super steep hill that would be a true test; AND there weren't any "No Trespassing" signs, like there are everywhere else. Took a good crack at it, but it is steeeep, and it was too wet. I need a bit of hill training to get ready for that one next time it's dry.
Switched bikes and did some tandem path riding, then borrowed a tandem trike for some guys who have balance issues.
THEN my family met me for a chill ride to lunch.
Not a bad day of playing bikes.
Sun. I headed out for what was really a road ride with some dirt on it. 32mi. with 2400 vert. was more improvised than planned, but it was almost more than I could handle. I think I woulda taken a shuttle if someone had offered around the 20mi. mark, but I made it.

-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

JimF777 said:


> Stopped for lunch after 200 miles, but not sure it's the same as the rest of the posts
> View attachment 1256127
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Since our trails are still kind of a mess, there was a small [crazy] group that did a double century this weekend (combined road and path). I couldn't imagine. But if anyone was gonna do it, it was those guys.

-F


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

It was super hot today and pretty humid for our area. I decided to take my gear in case I wanted to ride after work and I’m glad I did. Aside from a couple of hikers, a banana slug, a rattlesnake and a ton of lizards I had the whole place to myself.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Super hot on the trails again today, so I sweated like a pig out there. Saw a cool gopher snake soaking up the sun too. Fun ride


----------



## boots (Aug 15, 2008)

Hot AF grind up mission peak here in fremont ca. Still in the 90s at 7 pm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice pics everyone.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> The bugs were baaaaad! and we didn't have repellent so we kept it urban for our Sunday evening ride. Still fun and saw every thing from cats on cars to the bathroom sink. The lilacs smell nice too
> 
> View attachment 1256549


LOOK! A Pic of your hubby NOT doing a wheelie!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had a good group ride on Tuesday. We hit a few trails here in North Vancouver on Mt. Seymour. It was pretty warm, so I didn't wear my chest armour, but the ribs are pretty much healed. Tonight is going to be toasty too!


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Got my new wheelset on today. I9's enduro 305 with the torch hubs. My local shop had them marked down because they are just plain black and now the hyras are out. Man what an upgrade, the engagement is unreal!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Rolltide386 said:


> Got my new wheelset on today. I9's enduro 305 with the torch hubs. My local shop had them marked down because they are just plain black and now the hyras are out. Man what an upgrade, the engagement is unreal!
> View attachment 1257347
> 
> View attachment 1257349


Those look great! Glad to hear you like them! Those are an upgrade I wish I could afford right now but they will have to wait for a bit!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

bjeast said:


> Had a good group ride on Tuesday. We hit a few trails here in North Vancouver on Mt. Seymour. It was pretty warm, so I didn't wear my chest armour, but the ribs are pretty much healed. Tonight is going to be toasty too!
> 
> View attachment 1257339


That's really an awesome shot, Bjeast!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife and I played hooky from work today and cruised up the hill to ride Purisima. The weather was foggy and cool when we arrived, but as we climbed, the marine layer cleared and the views were perfect. After the ride, it was time for pizza and brews back in Belmont. 

I recently found out that my great great grandpa used to fish for trout at Purisima creek. Guess he liked spending time in the woods too...must have been an alright dude


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> That's really an awesome shot, Bjeast!


Thanks! One of our ride leaders took it!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

despite the devil's own hangover.. watching NBA finals / Celebrations got a wee bit out of hand :madman: last night..

out for a bit of a ride this after noon

Out on the Trail









back in the truck


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Really excellent ride. Got up over 7000 feet and didn't have a jacket with me and was not cold in the slightest. That hasn't happened since last August.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

New bike day for my wife! We picked up the new Why S7 we had the shop build up for her. Tomorrow we take it on the maiden voyage...she’s super stoked :cornut:


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Great day at Big Bear bike park in So. Ca. Amazing how exhausting it can be to ride downhill all day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> New bike day for my wife! We picked up the new Why S7 we had the shop build up for her. Tomorrow we take it on the maiden voyage...she's super stoked :cornut:


 That's very cool! Looks like a great bike. Make sure to tell us what she thinks.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Fun and interesting ride today. Beautiful day, riding well, having fun, then hit a trail that I crashed twice on. No injury's just duh moments, more entertaining than anything. First crash came down a steep down and skidded out the bottom corner, put a foot down, but there was no ground to be found. Tumbled with the bike through the bush. Buddy behind me heard the noise and wondered wtf was going on, made a lot of noise. By the time he came around I was crawling back up to the trail dragging my bike behing me.








The bad trail!








Second crash happened on this boardwalk. Stalled out going up, started the death wobble and was heading for a tumble off the left side, fortunatly my ninja skills kicked in  and I threw myself off to the right. I managed to scramble/crawl until I could grab the boardwalk on the right side. Now my bike pulled out it's ninja skills and managed to catch a pedal as it tumbled and hung itself upside down, never hit the ground! Good job bike! 

So I wasn't allowed to collect my bike until a pic was taken, hence the photo of shame. I did ride it again succesfully! Rest of the ride went great, go figure


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Man, glad you never got hurt! Looks like it was a great day!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Too much ;-)

Feel like a tenderised turd o_0

Good times though =)

Ride pre & post lunch








'Born to ride!'


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Did a local loop caturday evening


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great pics and action shots on the last page, great to see all the trails others are riding, surprised to still see snow in some areas!

Weather has really warmed up here and everything is going green now, bugs are back with a vengeance! One good thing about them is you can't stop long to rest so they're helping me get in better shape!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Did a local loop caturday evening
> 
> View attachment 1257835
> 
> ...


I love those pics, especially the barn shot!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Went out with my younger one. Loved it so.




















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had a couple of good rides since I posted last. Thursday was a fun NSRide club ride on Mt. Seymour. I did have one dumb crash and my shoulder has been pretty sore. There was a club ride at Bear Mountain in BC yesterday, but I skipped it to take it a little easier - I just rode in Pacific Spirit Park here in Vancouver and went down to a beach called Spanish Banks.

Then I had to go get groceries. So, since my daugther had the car for the weekend and since she as temporarily taken over my road bike, I was left with my Trek Slash, or my Trek Fuel EX. But there was another alternative. I pulled out the 24 year old Specialized Rock Hopper (it used to be my wife's, but she doesn't ride it anymore). It got the job done, but man have bikes improved!








At Mt. Seymour






















Spanish Banks
















The blast from the past. I had replaced the old original pogo stick fork with a Marzocchi BAM 80 and there were a few other changes. It's nice riding it for the nostalgia, but I won't be riding it every day.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep! Finally!

Testing my new luv.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Got up early this morning and went for a ride before everyone got up. It was nice riding before the heat and humidity set in. Great way to start Father's Day.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Yep! Finally!
> 
> Testing my new luv.


Does this mean MM's days are numbered?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

huckleberry hound said:


> Does this mean MM's days are numbered?


Lol, you guys pay attention. Not really, the CC will be more of my traveling companion, so the MMD will still get close to normal use. Almost 1200miles on it, so it will be nice to give it a break.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

We took my wife’s new bike up to Skeggs for the first ride. Since we stuck 2.8s on her new bike, it felt like a + sized day, so I grabbed my Krampus...the green granddaddy of all plus bikes. 

It’s been years since she’s ridden a hardtail, but she loves the new bike. We stopped a few times to make a few adjustments and we’ve got to narrow down the tire pressure to what feels best to her, but we’ll get it. Man, those I9 hubs sound great too...sounds like I’ve got a swarm of pissed off hornets chasing me down.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics! The bike looks very cool, and glad your wife likes it!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Date ride with my wife today to celebrate Father's Day. Both kids were working.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Elba island*

Elba island explosive mix of sea , beach and mtbiking


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I did ride...but no photos were taken. Saw another rider trying to wrap his brain around a map of our local trails near the lot, so I invited him along. Ended up giving him the full tour of waterdog and he really enjoyed the place.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ol Bromy said:


> I did ride...but no photos were taken. Saw another rider trying to wrap his brain around a map of our local trails near the lot, so I invited him along. Ended up giving him the full tour of waterdog and he really enjoyed the place.


So when you first saw him in the lot looking at the map did he look like your avatar?


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So when you first saw him in the lot looking at the map did he look like your avatar?


Yeah...kinda


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

great rides everyone... I went for about 8~miles around the bike park and down to visit the ducks at the park..

as you can see these ducks are pretty sure I might have food? (i didn't but they get fed plenty by other people)


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Had a good ride after work today. Didn’t need to be a tour guide, so I took a couple of pics.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wild raspberries, yum! There’s black bears close by, guaranteed.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wild raspberries, yum! There's black bears close by, guaranteed.


Unfortunately we get a pretty weak wild berry crop around here. Plenty of berry plants, but they don't really produce. I was actually surprised to see them there today. But if you like miner's lettuce and wood sorrel, this place blows up in spring! Lots of bay leaf too.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Summer Solstice Everyone! Praise the sun. Ride planned for tomorrow 

Pic from June 19, 2018


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

man, the last three weeks have been rough!! Weather wise and physically. These pics are from the last time I was able to ride...and it has been 2 weeks!

The rain has been crazy this year. The real trails have not been open, and might not open at all this summer. Hell, we got 2 inches in a 4 hour period on Weds!!! The foliage is just exploding as well, so the trails overgrow very quickly. Today, the Summer Solstice, is the first day with out rain in 2 weeks.

These are the local yokel trails at the park...





















so rain has been a big barrier ,and then last weekend, I sprained my ankle doing yard work (lame....slipped as I was mowing the big hill in the front yard and jumped out of the way of the mower as it came down the hill at me... landed in a gopher hole) but have been telling people I mis-landed a 20 foot drop/jump on my bike b/c that is more heroic...

will hopefully get out next week as my foot regains shape and flexibility...and will live vicariously through everyone else's pics on here


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Had to cut it short due to Golding my ankle over at the beginning, but I wasn't going to get some down hill before going home.


























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> man, the last three weeks have been rough!! Weather wise and physically. These pics are from the last time I was able to ride...and it has been 2 weeks!
> 
> The rain has been crazy this year. The real trails have not been open, and might not open at all this summer. Hell, we got 2 inches in a 4 hour period on Weds!!! The foliage is just exploding as well, so the trails overgrow very quickly. Today, the Summer Solstice, is the first day with out rain in 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


While the story about misjudging the landing on a 20' gap jump sounds cool, the ninja skills you describe while dodging the lawnmower are pretty impressive too. Probably got that spry muscling your Krampus around in the woods. I like it


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We squeezed in a summer solstice ride at the end of the day!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*not the best day to cycling*

find a recovery because rain too rain


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did, not the usual but I do this ride once or twice a year.

They really cleaned up the homeless, I hope they were helped, but is a much better ride without all that. Perfect day for a beach ride. 41miles, flat to the ocean.








Overcast at the start.








It opened up as I got closer to the ocean.








Coffee stop.








Beer stop.








SoCal at its best!








The new toy.








Went coloring and found this pond, and a gravel park I will hit next time.








Another view.








Last one, sorry if too many pix.


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

No the more pics the better!!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Yup, more pics the better. Great pics jcd46, very pretty spots!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Rode yesterday and today. Great weather and so much fun. Hit the local trails then stopped by the airport to hang out with Jerry.








Yesterday's ride








A little orange on orange action 








Jerry makes by bike look so small!








View from today's ride


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Took the Unit out this morning and ran into FlipinIdaho on the trails, which I seem to do pretty often. We rode together for awhile and ran into a guy who told us he just finished some new work on the trail ahead. There was a spot where another trail comes in and the intersection had become a mess of multiple lines. So he closed them off except for the main line and a new line that is a tight squeeze between two trees with a couple of big rocks in-between. The one rock is so tall that you have to have your pedal pretty much tdc to clear it and the rock on the other side has an indention at the bottom where your other pedal can pass. The trail is a slight climb the direction we were riding so you have to get a little speed so you can get your pedals positioned and coast through.

We rode on down the trail and came to the feature and took a good look at it. We both rolled our bikes through it to see just where we'd have to ride to clear it and then I used Flip's phone to record his attempts. He nailed it on the second try. I managed to make it on my first attempt, probably just got lucky. I'll have to get a pic of the feature next time.









Last Thursday I was debating taking a bike with me to ride after work. Rain was predicted so I hesitated but then decided to throw my CX in my car. Good thing, is was beautiful when I left work. Decided to head up to a greenway that I had only ridden once before. It is actually part of a greenway I ride pretty often but the middle section is missing at this point in time, though you can connect them via a couple of roads.

It was a nice ride, really flat, a lot of boardwalk. Then I came to a "warning" sign about the (paved) path having some steep climbs ahead. They weren't kidding, felt like about a 45 degree angle. It would rise, then terrace out flat for about 8 or 10 feet then rise again. I was immediately in the granny and standing and it was killing me. I tried to grab a bit of recovery on the short flat sections but they were too short. I finally decided I was very possibly pushing my heart rate too high and stopped and took a rest with only two sections left.

The path then descended in similar fashion. I've learned to take it easy going down where it is terraced as it is very easy to catch some air, which I'm not too crazy about on a road bike. After a bit, it came out on a road and then followed it a bit and then crossed it and ended. I could see another road just off to the side and was happy to find it was gravel so I followed it until it ended. It was time to head back so I turned around and headed back toward my car, eventually coming across the toppled turtle I posted about in the Animal Encounters thread. But before that, I followed a branch off the trail and came up on a skate park. Lots of kids on skateboards, bikes and Razor type scooters (I guess that's a thing now?)

















Sorry if too many words!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I like the curly-bar Surly, JCD. Really would have enjoyed having one of those during that wet winter


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

tony_mm said:


> No the more pics the better!!






Mckinley said:


> Yup, more pics the better. Great pics jcd46, very pretty spots!


Thank you, likewise.



Ol Bromy said:


> I like the curly-bar Surly, JCD. Really would have enjoyed having one of those during that wet winter


Thank you! Hopefully she will see some real dirt tomorrow. Rides like, well a Surly.

@chazpat LOL!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Plenty of sunshine left in the day. We went for schweet ride on local trails. Afterwards, I picked a big bouquet of peonies from our garden. Summer has been a huge success so far


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice! I haven’t checked in here for a bit and don’t know where to compliment. I’ll just say good stuff to all. Yes, the more pictures the better.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice! I haven't checked in here for a bit and don't know where to compliment. I'll just say good stuff to all. Yes, the more pictures the better.


same here...this part of the year is one of the busier parts for me at work, so I am not at my computer as much....will get to ride more after next week. I have a summer music conference/percussion camp all next week...

everyone be safe and keep the pix coming so I can live vicariously thru y'all!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice! I haven't checked in here for a bit and don't know where to compliment. I'll just say good stuff to all. Yes, the more pictures the better.


But were't you the one that started a thread trying to encourage people to visit the "Riding Passion" forum?


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Got to ride with the father of mountain biking today...the one and only Gary Fisher. He rode an emtb, Trek Powerfly.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

MattMay said:


> Got to ride with the father of mountain biking today...the one and only Gary Fisher. He rode an emtb, Trek Powerfly.


We actually went to the trek demo (not the ride.. too lazy to get up that early...) depending on what size the Powerfly is I may have ridden that bike after Gary... I demo'd an XL powerfly ... I'm pretty much ready to get me an ebike now.. cheatin' or not.. just don't care.. Going as far as we did with as many climbs in the heat ... good stuff.. I would have died on my Trance.

My wife rode a emtb also we headed over to Simi.. it was gettin' hot however (we got there about 10:30~AM or so... My wife did really well on the emtb.. the plus sized tires helped I think.but she was right with me except on one climb and one decent where she got a bit sketched out. that powerfly has a powerful motor.. I hit the limiter a few times..

Gary seems like a really nice guy.. it was good to talk to him a few minutes. It is crazy what these first guys rode back in the day..

Edit :: I guess I didn't have the same bike Gary rode as the one I rode didn't have a bell on it... who needs a bell when you have motor noise ???


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

He was on a gray Powerfly. Pretty rad dude. My wife has a Powerfly and loves it.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Pic taken at the top of a hill I couldn't clear 2 years ago. Made it to the top 2x today. Nice to see progress, and trails were in great condition in So Ca.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

chazpat said:


> But were't you the one that started a thread trying to encourage people to visit the "Riding Passion" forum?


He can't find it anymore since the name change.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Plenty of sunshine left in the day. We went for schweet ride on local trails. Afterwards, I picked a big bouquet of peonies from our garden. Summer has been a huge success so far
> 
> View attachment 1259711
> 
> ...


Great pics, and what lovely big flowers!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> But were't you the one that started a thread trying to encourage people to visit the "Riding Passion" forum?


Yes, just to keep the forum going in my absence. 



huckleberry hound said:


> He can't find it anymore since the name change.


The jig is up.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Got in a family ride Friday evening.
Put in some real work pedaling Sat. morning.
And rode pretty much a recovery type ride Sun.

Also on Sunday my Dad got his first ride since he got a new hip in January. Of course he's been mostly golfing since April while the bike hung on a hook (priorities :???. But that's progress! I must say I'm rather proud of him for his level of preparation before and diligence in recovering after. He even keeps up his exercises without Mom :nono: around to harp on him.

-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> Plenty of sunshine left in the day. We went for schweet ride on local trails. Afterwards, I picked a big bouquet of peonies from our garden. Summer has been a huge success so far
> 
> ...
> 
> View attachment 1259715


Noice!

-F


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Between weather and work, today's dawn patrol was the first time my tires have touched dirt in a week.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Between weather and work, today's dawn patrol was the first time my tires have touched dirt in a week.
> 
> View attachment 1259941
> 
> ...


That looks very nice!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

After a club ride Thursday and a ride around town with my daughter on Saturday on the old bike, I got out to the North Shore (Fromme) on Sunday morning. Went by myself, some none of my riding buddies wee were available. Glad I got out sine I'm off to Edmonton for a week and a bit. Will be riding the hardtail, but the climbing opportunities won't be there. It's not that I love climbjng, but I need to do what I can to keep what I've got for cardio fitness.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Got in a 20km gravel ride with the Boss last week and back out in the woods today. Mosquitoes were ravenous, I'm not saying that they were thick enough to carry me away but I'm pretty sure they lifted me a few inches off the ground! 
Trying out a shorter stem with wider bars on the Bucksaw, 800mm is tight through the trees but I'm liking it so far.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Got out for a bit 9~miles

test riding my old Anthem here after doing fork lower leg service (so far so good).









saw this little guy chilling










I like these little lizards.. I keep an eye out for them as to avoid running them over .. this one was super chill didn't really seem to care when I got pretty close to say hello.. moved a bit and then I backed off cause I didn't want to scare him /her???


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Changed up the after work loop. I decided to ride a lot of the trails in reverse which I only do occasionally and I had a good time. It made the familiar rocks and roots seem unfamiliar again.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

atarione said:


> I like these little lizards.. I keep an eye out for them as to avoid running them over .. this one was super chill didn't really seem to care when I got pretty close to say hello.. moved a bit and then I backed off cause I didn't want to scare him /her???


Desert Iguana?


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

atarione said:


>


Ever put your phone camera on the selfie camera (front facing?) and slowly approach these little guys with it so they see themselves? Try it and see how good of a pic you can get.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

chazpat said:


> Desert Iguana?


Western Fence Lizard.. they are all over the place here in SoCal.. cute little guys



JimF777 said:


> Ever put your phone camera on the selfie camera (front facing?) and slowly approach these little guys with it so they see themselves? Try it and see how good of a pic you can get.


hmm.. I may have to see how that works out.. they are usually quite skittish this one was unusually chill for whatever reason.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I rode today.. perfect weather for it 70~ cloudy...

not to whinge on but it was a total **** show from the get go nearly dented my truck trying to load bike (happily no dent or damage but an "oh crud momment"..)

got to trail and some clown was bumping dem hardbass beats in their Infinity in the parking lot.. fine...

started riding huge pedal strike nearly went OTB... started off again washed out and had to step off bike dropping it into the dirt.. oh well could be worse could have been me falling onto the ground..

apparently I also did this on one of the aforementioned mishaps hadn't noticed at first.. 









picked up huge thorn in tire poked myself in finger trying to remove it... decided it was not my day rode back.. realized strava had crashed and not recorded the ride..

loaded bike back onto truck and came home.. happily no additional mishaps on way home..

oh well not my favorite ride ever but could have been worse.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

*"No Parking Between Signs"*

Today I violated some parking rules, then later I snacked on some wild black berries. Could have picked a few more, but didn't feel like risking getting poison oak, so I left the others for the critters.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Today I violated some parking rules, then later I snacked on some wild black berries. Could have picked a few more, but didn't feel like risking getting poison oak, so I left the others for the critters.


Nice - a ride and snacks!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

First time riding in Boise, Idaho.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes....and now it's raining again. So another couple days without riding. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ol Bromy said:


> Today I violated some parking rules, then later I snacked on some wild black berries. Could have picked a few more, but didn't feel like risking getting poison oak, so I left the others for the critters.


I baked a blackberry buckle the other night, one of my favorite things. I was out in Portland, Oregon a couple of years ago and rented a road bike and did some riding and did quite a bit of snacking on wild blackberries.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

chazpat said:


> I baked a blackberry buckle the other night, one of my favorite things. I was out in Portland, Oregon a couple of years ago and rented a road bike and did some riding and did quite a bit of snacking on wild blackberries.


Blackberries are my favorites. When we lived in Sacramento, I'd occasionally carry a Tupperware and could easily fill it. Some were the size of small plums and the berry bushes would grow to about 7 or 8' tall. Here in the Bay Area, no such luck


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Made it out for a short spin on my Procaliber 8 that I keep in Edmonton after arriving here safely last night. I couldn't get out today - I was too tired from a lack of sleep due to a sore shoulder. All the thunderstorms didn't help either.



























Two happy souls who briefly entertained me!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

^Those look like happy pooches


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful morning for riding at Wilson Creek


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Got out early to beat the heat.


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Rode 18 miles today and 14 yesterday. First time I've rode in 4 months. I'm way behind my goal for the year.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Got out early to beat the heat.
> 
> View attachment 1260777
> 
> ...


Great pics!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out today in Terwillegar, here in Edmonton. The trails were a little muddy, but it was great to get out! No happy dog pics, this time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2019)

Yes, I rode today...nothing crazy. 3 hrs of pavement, fireroads, and some single track; checked out some hot trail runners, and I didn’t crash...not too bad.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Today’s ride was the 3rd this week and my legs were super tired. Not the strongest ride of the week, but at least I hit the trails.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ugh, 87F when I started riding, 79 when I finished. Fortunately it was in the woods so a bit cooler. The woods were dense enough that I saw some fireflies, though it was still pretty bright when I came out.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Today's ride was the 3rd this week and my legs were super tired. Not the strongest ride of the week, but at least I hit the trails.


Great pics. Really like the 1st one!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

bjeast said:


> Great pics. Really like the 1st one!


Thanks...my wife likes that one too.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bjeast said:


> Great pics!


Thanks bjeast!

We got ambitious this morning at dawn and did a loop with 24 miles and nearly 3000' of climbing. Here are some from today:


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Short little ride, I-sa way tired, almost didn't go.














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

10+ miles through a thunderstorm with bits of bearing size hail...d;o)


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode lift service again at my local downhill network today, and I feel like I am gaining back the cofidence and control I need to really enjoy the ride. I rode at the local XC trails yesterday and I am feeling better at pumping the bike and cornering, but now I need to work more on jumping.
I finally cleared a drop jump that I have been trying to since last fall, so that impressed me.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

It was my youngest daughter's 18th birthday today, so I spend most of the day with her since the rest of the family is back in Vancouver. We had a real day, but there was time to get out and ride for a bit in the usual spot. I'm trying to take a few different pics....


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Decent ride today mid 90's with low humidity for a change only 60%









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We found time this evening to unwind on trails along the River. There was a nice breeze which kept the skeeters at bay


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Lacamas Lake


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Just an easy ride before tomorrow's race.

But it's snowing!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*some things are difficult*

walk on a wild side


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

You're racing Jayem? Stay strong to the finish!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

From yesterday's ride with my son.














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Got in a little over 17 miles today, back on the full suspension. I think I might have gone down more times today than all my other rides this year combined. Chickened out on a tricky spot that then has an immediate sharp turn onto some big rocks to cross a small creek. Unfortunately, I waited too late to chicken out having already started leaning for the curve so when I hit the brakes, I ended up falling off the bank and landing a foot in the water with the bike ending up dumped into the creek as well. Managed to gash my other leg somehow, though not very bad.

A bit later it occurred to me that it wouldn't be a bad idea to stop and clean the wound; I've got a first aid kit, might as well use it. As I was doing so, a couple of guys came up on me and asked if I was alright. I told them I was. We then had a conversation that went kind of like this:

Guy: How far is it back to the parking lot?
Me: Well, you're pretty much half way on the trails.
Guy: Is there a shortcut?
Me: No, you're about as far out as you can get, it's a triple stacked loop, you'll have to ride this trail out, then the second one, then back to the access trail on the first one.
Guy: So like 40 minutes?
Me: I don't know, how long did it take you to get here?
Guy: I gotta get back, I'm supposed to go to church!

They left. I put a bandaid on my wound (which promptly fell off when I hit the dirt again later) and continued on. I took a break at the end of the middle loop and ate some fig bars. As I was almost to the end of the first loop, I stopped to offer a tube to a guy pushing his bike. He said he would have taken it 6 miles ago but since we were almost back, he'd just keep pushing, but thanks. Just then the first two riders came by us. I mentioned my interaction with them and flat pusher said "yeah, they keep getting lost". I think they were too anxious to find a short cut.

I'm sure God will forgive him but I'm not so sure about his wife.









Not sure which was worse, wet roots and rocks or my loss of confidence. I think my loss of confidence.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Fun day out on the trails. Took the one mutt with me. It was warm but he did well. He enjoyed a cool swim at the end of the ride. 
Tommorow is park day!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful pics McKinley! Doggy has the right idea!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a pre Canada Day ride on funday. (Planning our big ride for today) Skeeters are still insane... couldn't linger in one spot for too long


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Happy Canada Day!*

Well we had a very grey and wet long weekend out here on the East Coast, a great opportunity to practice riding over wet roots though, and a day off is still better than a day at work no matter the weather!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Fun day out on the trails. Took the one mutt with me. It was warm but he did well. He enjoyed a cool swim at the end of the ride.
> Tommorow is park day!
> 
> View attachment 1261415
> ...


Really like those pics. You ride in some great places!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a pre Canada Day ride on funday. (Planning our big ride for today) Skeeters are still insane... couldn't linger in one spot for too long
> 
> View attachment 1261527
> 
> ...


Looks like it was a great ride despite the mosquitoes!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

After a nice ride yesterday, I got out this morning here in Edmonton for my Canada ride day.Fortunately got out before the rain hit! Only one more day (maybe two) of riding before heading back to the coast!

Just for fun, you can see a video overview of my ride here.

And here's a few obligatory pics...


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^^Lots of great pics!^^^

Happy Canada Day! Rode the bike park today, a little wet in spots but oh so much fun!








Good weather over the bike park.








Dark clouds over the mountains.








Time to head home.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Canada Day everyone! Weather was warm and sunny. We did a fun loop


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Happy Canada Day to our neighbors up north!

Had a great after work ride today


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks Ol Bromy! And great pics cyclelicious, though there seems to be a wheelie picture missing.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Short ride today but beats doing yard work which is what I really should have done.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I did indeed.. 12~miles (which is pretty far for me ) upper 80s here.. honestly missing the 65~ degree weather at this point. Anyways pretty fun.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Another great after work loop today. My legs are pretty shot, but my buddy just texted and it looks like I’m riding again tomorrow afternoon. He’s bringing his brand new Specialized Fuse. He got it last Friday and has already dragged it up to the Sierras. Now he’s anxious to see how it does a little closer to home.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Another great after work loop today. My legs are pretty shot, but my buddy just texted and it looks like I'm riding again tomorrow afternoon. He's bringing his brand new Specialized Fuse. He got it last Friday and has already dragged it up to the Sierras. Now he's anxious to see how it does a little closer to home.


I really like the look of those trails! Nice pics. Today was my last full day in Edmonton, so I got out for a couple of loops in the usual dog park near my parents place...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

natas1321 said:


> Short ride today but beats doing yard work which is what I really should have done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is about 90% of my rides....escaping from yard work/house work!



Ol Bromy said:


> Another great after work loop today. My legs are pretty shot, but my buddy just texted and it looks like I'm riding again tomorrow afternoon. He's bringing his brand new Specialized Fuse. He got it last Friday and has already dragged it up to the Sierras. Now he's anxious to see how it does a little closer to home.


Oh for dry trails....I don't think our trails have looked like that since fall of '17...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Last ride of the week, which is probably for the best. I ended up crashing and flying 30’ off the trail like a lawn dart. Luckily it looked like I landed in blackberry plants and not poison oak...but I’ll know for sure in a few days. Took a technu bath when I got home just in case, then I promptly drank a couple of tasty beers. I feel much better now. Oh yeah...buddy’s new Fuse is awesome too


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Last ride of the week, which is probably for the best. I ended up crashing and flying 30' off the trail like a lawn dart. Luckily it looked like I landed in blackberry plants and not poison oak...but I'll know for sure in a few days. Took a technu bath when I got home just in case, then I promptly drank a couple of tasty beers. I feel much better now. Oh yeah...buddy's new Fuse is awesome too


Man, that sounds like it could have been much worse. Glad you seem to be okay...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks man...definitely could have been way worse. I’m pretty sore now, but I’ll be riding next week. This particular corner is a bit of a widow maker. I took my buddy, Jose and his friends there a couple of years ago and Jose’s buddy did the same exact thing, in the same exact spot. It’s an off camber corner and once you accidentally stick your front wheel over the edge, it’s all over.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I did, 10.8 miles but because I was fighting the urge to bring lunch back up on the ascent, and going for a PR on the descent, I failed to get any pics. More this week I hope

EDIT: How about a GoPro grab?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Thanks man...definitely could have been way worse. I'm pretty sore now, but I'll be riding next week. This particular corner is a bit of a widow maker. I took my buddy, Jose and his friends there a couple of years ago and Jose's buddy did the same exact thing, in the same exact spot. It's an off camber corner and once you accidentally stick your front wheel over the edge, it's all over.


You'll have to show us a pic of that corner sometime...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

bjeast said:


> You'll have to show us a pic of that corner sometime...


I'll try to shoot a pic next time. I should have gotten one yesterday since there was a big trampled down Bromy sized nest where I finally landed. My buddy and I got a good chuckle inspecting it once I climbed back to the trail dragging my bike. Guess I don't have to wait a few days for the poison oak to get me this time either. I could have sworn it wasn't even where I landed, but I've got it pretty good


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Singlespeeded one of my bikes yesterday evening. Got in a two hour ride on it today. Had a great time.

Singlespeed bikes have three gears: 1) Sitting and pedaling, 2) Standing and pedaling, 3) Standing and reaming on the bars and hoping the belt doesn't snap .









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Have a rad 4th of July everyone!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

After four days riding in the northwest, I was pleasantly surprised when I returned to the desert and we were able to ride in 70° weather this morning.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

10 miles and 1500 ft of climbing. Amazing that it is still in the 60s in So Ca in July. Weeds are unbelievably high after all the rain this year. Going to be a bad fire season.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Perfect weather, high 80's and about 60%humidity which is about as good as it gets for the summer here.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Just finishing up, too dang hot








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Good day today


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Long climb on the MUP near the end of our evening ride. It was really hot and humid today. Mosquitos are still nasty


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup =)

1°C at 10:30am start time o_0

As long as we stayed on sunny faces we were fine ;-)

Will try for an 11:00am, 2°C start tomorrow.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*fresh only at 1100 meters*

enter of the shadow


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode much better today than I have previously, finally tackling a technical section at my local DH park. I finally got the confidence to commit to some big jumps and drops there as well, so I feel well rounded and capable. 
The ground was less dry, so I trusted the corners more and felt as good as I had a month ago, and after trusting my abilities and riding sections I thought impossible even a week ago, I finally have found my rhythm and I am so stoked to ride again. 
I even gained speed on the bottom of the black tech trail, one I had always been timid on, and actually sent the final jump and even cleared it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, yes, yes. 

Got out for a 15.9 miler at Bonelli Park. Beautiful morning! Took the Krampus out, love this bike.








First stop, had to wait for a few horses to go by. Lots today but all great encounters.









There was a Crow sitting in a rock right behind the bike. I slowly pulled my phone out, slowly turned around, and as soon as was going to shoot the pic, bastage flew away lol.








Weather was perfect for July.








A full neighborhood of geese with the munchies.








Found a quite spot to have brunch by the lake.








Put my breakfast burrito in my rad bag. It held up pretty good








Not sure if he wanted to play or attack me lol. He came up a couple of times, growling then playing.








Just great to ride again!

Happy Sunday all.

https://www.relive.cc/view/2512944641


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Got my first KOM today! By 37 seconds too, kinda surprised me. I dunno how long it will last tho because a pro racer gave me Kudos so he knows where it is and will probably swing by there later and steal it lol.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

4 rides in 4 days. Here's yesterday's pics




















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics and stories everyone!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We had a pretty cool sunrise on our Monday dawn patrol ride this morning.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out a couple of times this last weekend, despite the weather. Wasn't horrible, but wasn't great.

Saturday was at Mt. Fromme, where the trails were quite wet. There had been a lot of rain in the morning. 

















Took some time to session some small drops (again).

On Sunday I stayed near the house and rode Pacific Spirit park.


























Trying to make things more interesting...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

man...jealous of all of you guys....I have not ridden in 3 weeks due to rain...even the local yokel trails are under feet of water...hell, even the skate park was flooded last week...it was like a weirdly shaped swimming pool

Will hopefully be getting my first summer ride here in Michigan this weekend. pics to come.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Haven’t ridden since the crash since I’ve been busy battling poison oak and a cold, so I got bored and made custom shock decals for my Zeus today


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

bjeast said:


> Got out a couple of times this last weekend, despite the weather. Wasn't horrible, but wasn't great.
> 
> Saturday was at Mt. Fromme, where the trails were quite wet. There had been a lot of rain in the morning.
> 
> ...


It's super beautiful up there


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> We had a pretty cool sunrise on our Monday dawn patrol ride this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1263217
> 
> ...


Lovely sunrise!

Got a ride in before the rain hit.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Quick 14miles after work, nothing special, but I rode.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Grabbed the dropbar mtb after work and rolled 32mi ...

... while I was riding, a dude (who previously held a local kom) in my area stole the kom back from me. I gave him kudos.










Pic is from another ride, but rode through here yesterday nonetheless ...


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hot and humid but was able to get a few hours in.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Hit the trails today for the first time in a week. I’m finally not sore anymore from my recent crash, so I figured I’d give it a shot. Felt pretty good considering I’ve got a weakish chest cold too. Only took a few pics before I realized I was being followed. Let a couple of dudes visiting from the north bay tag along since they were trying to find a decent route on trailforks.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out for a big ride on Fromme last night. In fact, I've managed to ride every day this month, though some of them have been pretty short. Today was definitely a short ride. Stopped by this bench which I've ridden by many times and read the plaque. Sometimes people leave us too soon.... Made me a little sad.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Got a flat, couldn't find the hole, swapped in a new tube, it went flat. Can't find the hole again, no pump, and no more CO2.








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

JimF777 said:


> Got a flat, couldn't find issue, swapped in a new tube, it went flat. Can't find the hole, no pump, and no more CO2.
> View attachment 1264265
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


And here we hang scratching our heads wondering how you got out of there.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Worked on drops and jumping on a jump trail today. Sadly our first real DH trail isn't finished yet but I'll be volunteering some of my time at er work to help finish it up. Pretty excited about it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

JimF777 said:


> Got a flat, couldn't find issue, swapped in a new tube, it went flat. Can't find the hole, no pump, and no more CO2.
> View attachment 1264265
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I very rarely get flats but I carry a pump and patch kit along with a tube. I do also have a CO2 cartridge but should probably ditch it, too easy to blow it all out plus I don't think it is really big enough for a 29er and certainly not for my 27.5+.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And here we hang scratching our heads wondering how you got out of there.


LOL
I borrowed a pump, pumped up the tube enough and used a lot of saliva to finally find the hole. Had a patch kit so threw one on. Meanwhile, my boss was out riding in the park, he stopped by used his pump to inflate and we were on our way.

We did another 7-8 miles to complete our intended route.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

chazpat said:


> I very rarely get flats but I carry a pump and patch kit along with a tube. I do also have a CO2 cartridge but should probably ditch it, too easy to blow it all out plus I don't think it is really big enough for a 29er and certainly not for my 27.5+.


The CO2 does a pretty good job inflating my 29" tires. The 16 gram size doesn't do much. Use the bigger ones. And yes, pump is going in the camelback.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Good day riding here not too hot, lower 90's and mild humidity 55%.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We got out for a few laps on local trails. There was brief heavy rain followed by more hot humid air


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> We got out for a few laps on local trails. There was brief heavy rain followed by more hot humid air


Great pics! I came to this post expecting to see a wheelie post and was not disappointed.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A few hours volunteering at our trail advocacy organization's tent during a community outreach event followed by a few hours patrolling the trails.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Enduro race yesterday. Found out I had a cracked rim at the start and had to race home to try and switch out and get back to the start, then didn't put my clutch on and lost a chain, but still had a good time. Worked with the race director to put this on and it was a prototype-strava enduro without traditional timers.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ Rather intimidating race number you got there.

Rode a triple stacked loop that is directional by day and rode it for the first time in the Saturday direction. There are a number of short sections of very rocky climbs with sharp turns that I haven't successfully conquered; I thought they would be easy going down but they proved me wrong. Took a little break before riding up the gully.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

We've had a cool summer in So Ca but it's starting to heat up. Got in an early morning ride of 7 miles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I had a small window to pedal, easy 7 miles as well.

It sure is warming up!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The weekend keeps gettin better. Today we went for another local ride


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Same loop, different offspring.


























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Fantastic pics everyone. I made it up to Squamish with NSRide and we had a blast! The weather started out a littel sketchy, but the weather got better quickly! Much fun was had by all!








Me








My buddy


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Was a little wet and slippery out. But still got out for a ride!


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bz5F6X7g7ko/


----------



## BrandonNC (May 5, 2019)

Finally got back out today. It has been (and continues to be) mid 90s everyday with insane humidity, but I had to get back out there


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Sunday morning ride 12 miles, 1,500 feet of vertical.

I think I look fast here.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I realize the Summer Solstice is in June, but the longest ride of the year on the longest day of the year got rescheduled for this past Saturday.
The route was 100km (62mi.), to include 4 trails. I made 3-1/2 trails at about 55mi. (I was pretty cooked at 40 mi.), while one other guy did the whole thing. The other 35-ish people bailed to the patio of the local restaurant after trail #3. (that's what I get for losing sight of the leaders :lol But really, I had mentally committed to the full route, so I was going regardless. I got in while they were still there so I got a free beer (and bragging rights) out of it. It was fun riding with a bunch of different people, esp. some of the fast folks whom I would not normally see. And overall I rode pretty well (i.e. rubber side down). :thumbsup:

-F


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Fleas said:


> I realize the Summer Solstice is in June, but the longest ride of the year on the longest day of the year got rescheduled for this past Saturday.
> The route was 100km (62mi.), to include 4 trails. I made 3-1/2 trails at about 55mi. (I was pretty cooked at 40 mi.), while one other guy did the whole thing. The other 35-ish people bailed to the patio of the local restaurant after trail #3. (that's what I get for losing sight of the leaders :lol But really, I had mentally committed to the full route, so I was going regardless. I got in while they were still there so I got a free beer (and bragging rights) out of it. It was fun riding with a bunch of different people, esp. some of the fast folks whom I would not normally see. And overall I rode pretty well (i.e. rubber side down). :thumbsup:
> 
> -F


How do you ride half a trail? Shortcut?


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

Yesterday I took part of this really cool meetup and group ride. People got together in a local park to show support to the local guy that’s about to go through serious cancer related surgery. 
Probably 20 people rode the trails. 35-40 went on the road ride. Everyone had good time despite 95 degrees(feels like 105 or more).
There was food and drinks and hanging out afterwards
A lot of positive vibes!
What a great way for community to get together! 

F**k cancer!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Headed out after work and my legs felt incredibly strong!...then 2/3rds of the way through, no more gas in the tank. Still forced them to turn the pedals so I could do my normal, long waterdog loop anyway. Not too worried, it happens. Checked out the spot where the Krampus and I rolled down the hill too. Pretty obvious it’s a common crash site...the vegetation has been trampled by people sliding down and crawling back up.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Excellent ride yesterday, a little damp, but pretty warm so it wasn't a problem. Lots to eat on the ride.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

chazpat said:


> How do you ride half a trail? Shortcut?


Ha ha! It has 2 sides: the easy side, and the hilly side. I skipped the hilly side - which is a shame, because even though it's pretty flowy for my tastes, it really is fun. But I woulda gone to the bottom and felt miserable coming back up. I'll get it maybe this weekend.

-F


----------



## Montana Rider (Aug 21, 2005)

I joined up with SWMMBA and MT Backcountry Horsemen for the 13th Annual (my 3rd year) Lionhead Trail work weekend.

Horses carry chainsaws to the top of Mile Creek CDT and then fat bikers cut and move the downed trees.

Some 60 miles of trail (every inch of trail in the Lionhead) and many tasty microbrews were cleared...

I don't have my summer legs yet so I opted for my favorite regular (non-epic) ride the out and back to Sheep Lake after shuttling the one group not benefitting from horsepower...

https://freehubmag.com/articles/sho...fGgFD7PbeP71RufFpj__ebAosNwuEKfePnlH1fnFV9wqs

All for One | Outside Bozeman

Sheep Lake (meh)









The downhill (meh)









Met the family for rope swing drops into nearby Cliff Lake









The forest service is reviewing trails in the Custer Gallatin WSA under consideration for W status and while Mile Creek CDT is likely safe Sheep is one of many rides on the chopping block.

Ride it while you still can...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

As usual, great pics everyone! That lake looks especially nice! Got out last night on the North Shore with my mountain biking clubs. No pics, but it was a fun ride. Tuesday nights tend to focus on beginners, so the ride was a nice relaxed ride where we did easier trails. Still a lot of fun!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Early morning trail duties today.

It was raining and slick, and humid enough to see the fog in the forest (which was kinda cool in the headlights). Many animals were active. I even chased a mouse across a bridge. But the trail stays open. The ground is hard and the water is draining quickly.

-F


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Rake 'n Ride*

I took advantage of the Bucksaw's big sneakers to help ride-in a new section of trail I added to the woodlots loops this weekend. With the ever increasing time commitments that seem to crop up as we get older I'm lucky to have a 20 acre woodlot for a backyard, it's a great place to escape for an hour or two when I get the chance. When the trails get a little boring I just add a few new sections to change it up.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

10am 8~mile ride.. not quite so hot at this time..of day


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Fantastic pics everyone. I made it up to Squamish with NSRide and we had a blast! The weather started out a littel sketchy, but the weather got better quickly! Much fun was had by all!
> 
> View attachment 1264619
> 
> ...


your pics always make me jealous of your trails you have up there, going to have to make a trip out your way hopefully this year but possibly next year. What is the best time of year to ride out your way?


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Headed to Skeggs yesterday afternoon with a couple of buddies. Felt great out there too


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

natas1321 said:


> your pics always make me jealous of your trails you have up there, going to have to make a trip out your way hopefully this year but possibly next year. What is the best time of year to ride out your way?


Well, Summer is probably the best time, though Spring and Fall can be pretty great too!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, after a club ride Tuesday, a ride in Pacific Spirit Park, another club ride Thursday, and Pacific Spirit Park yet again on Friday, I went back to Fromme with a buddy today (on the North Shore). Man, we had a great time! The weather was phenomenal, and the dirt was amazing!

For all the years I rode Fromme in the 90s and pre 2010, I never rode this trail called "Executioner." Today was my second time this year, and man did I enjoy it. Trailforks describes the trail as "an old school fall line trail, at times steep, tight & twisty, rooty & raw with some wide open tech sections."

Man it was fun! There is no room for a lack of concentration on the trail, and being too heavy on the brakes in spots is the kiss of death, but I really liked it. No big drops, not much flow, but a heck of a lot of fun!

Then we did something called Dreamweaver, climbed back up, and did Lower Digger where we spend some time sessioning a low consequence table top jump. All in all, a great day.








The entrance to Executioner.








Messing around on Lower Digger


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Did a short 2 mile out 1250' climb and blast back yesterday. Today went out with the neighbor and did 8.24 miles and 1400'. May sound good, but I was resting a lot and gasping for air like a fish out of water. He kicked my butt, but then again besides a 23 lb bike, he rides for a local shop.














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hot and humid ride along the River. The Canada Geese were too hot to fly and were walking too slow to assault us. We also spotted a heron basking in the heat


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

glad to see everyone getting out!!!

still too hot for me to ride here in Ohio....waiting for the 75 degree high on Tues! Got some GREAT riding in on vacation in Michigan last week....tried downhill for the first time, I liked it, but not enough to go full out into it (granted it was the easiest trail, which still kicked my ass. Had too many wrecks to catalog, but they did not deter me...it was my legs getting too tired to keep me up that made us quit).

....did not get pics b/c my phone ended up in Lake Michigan on the first morning there, so now I have a new phone, but no pics of the great trails and weather we had to ride...it was nice to be "phoneless" for 4 days


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Short version:

• Headed out with road bike to ride rails to trails path
• Got there only to discover I had not brought my helmet/glasses/gloves
• Decided to do a short ride anyway
• 42.5 miles, once of my longest rides this year


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Between nonthingess and eternity


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

nothingess and eternity


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

and my Anthem


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Sunday was yet another Fromme ride on the shore and it was great. Rode Lower Oilcan, Lower Crippler (aptly named) and Lower Digger. I'm enjoying the new shock on the Slash...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Despite trails still having a few muddy spots, they were open yesterday so I did about 10 miles just before it got dark. The turns were fun. I was not doing low-impact riding. I was roosting mud holes and sliding in the turns! Felt pretty old-skool. :thumbsup:

-F


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Rode the last two days and took the big boy bike both times. Had a good time out there


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like you had some great weather. Also, no crashes - also good!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Great weather is awesome...no crashes is fantastic! I’m much more comfy now that the poison oak has cleared up too. That’s always miserable


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got the day started right









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

No dirt, but Zion NP on a rental


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Ol Bromy said:


> Rode the last two days and took the big boy bike both times. Had a good time out there


new trail ?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Take a Bombardino if you arrive at Speikboden mt by cycle(except cableway or ebike )*

a mix Vov ( do you know ? ) fresh cream and a cacao dust


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Speikboden view*

see in far the Italian Alps ( and my Anthem)


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Seaview said:


> new trail ?


Nah...just my normal after work spot. It's just down the road from the crib, so I'm typically there a few days a week and I normally do a 10 mile loop before cruising home. Going there today with my buddy, Diego as a matter of fact. Dude sold his bike a few years back, but just recently picked up a used Santa Cruz. It'll be good to see him riding again


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> No dirt, but Zion NP on a rental
> View attachment 1267151


Great pic!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Ol Bromy said:


> Nah...just my normal after work spot. It's just down the road from the crib, so I'm typically there a few days a week and I normally do a 10 mile loop before cruising home. Going there today with my buddy, Diego as a matter of fact. Dude sold his bike a few years back, but just recently picked up a used Santa Cruz. It'll be good to see him riding again


Come to Italy !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup...

Rode like a squid...

Ate 5h1t more times than I care to remember.

Definitely a low point in mountain biking terms =(

Sent from my Nokia X6


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Seaview said:


> Come to Italy !!!!!!!!!!!


Hopefully one of these days! I know my wife would especially love to visit Sicily since that's where her grandfather was from.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

I rode up to Knoxville this morning to Bakers Creek. I sessioned Barn Burner for hours and tried out Devils Racetrack. I'm hooked on DH now haha


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Hooked up with a group in the trail, and pulled me along for 14 PRs on Strava.
































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Ol Bromy said:


> Hopefully one of these days! I know my wife would especially love to visit Sicily since that's where her grandfather was from.


there's a good choice including Eolie Or Lipari islands


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Good after work ride! Felt super strong out there today...wish I knew what I’d done differently to feel so good out there...who knows


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics everyone. I haven't posted much in t
he last few days, but on Thursday I went to the North Shore (Fromme, as usual), Friday, the North Shore again (Mt. Seymour), Saturday, Squamish, and Sunday, Vedder mountain near Cultus Lake (also in BC). I only get out to Vedder once a year, but all the rides were fun!








My buddy at Mt Seymour. It's actually one of my favourite pics I've taken!








Me at Seymour








My buddy on a roll at Seymour








Seymour again...








Some of the scenery at Squamish!








Trailhead on the last ride of the day at Squamish








Shuttling at Vedder








This is what happens when you dump too much velocity, try to wheelie drop, realize you're in the wrong gear, and go any way&#8230;.It was a two drop sequence. Nailed the first one, but slowed up too much for the second, well, made an unwise decision. Fortunately I and the bike were okay...

All in all, it's been a fun few days of riding!


----------



## wrybosome (Jun 29, 2019)

I was out on a local rail trail for a short evening ride tonight before going home. Ran into a small (very small) fawn just standing in the middle of the trail. To give it time to head back to wherever it needed to be I just slowly coasted toward it. The little guy takes off down the trail but only 40 feet or so, and stands in the middle watching me. I stop, he just stands there. So I start slooowly going again and he does the same thing. Goes another 40 feet or so and stands in the middle of the trail. I start slowly going again, and this time as I approach, he has an idea. He walks one pace off the trail and lies down in between two rocks in a rock pile in perfectly plain sight. I pedal up, stop, look for a minute from about three feet away, as he did his speckled rock impersonation. 

There's almost as many deer around here as dogs, but that was a first for me.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

wrybosome said:


> I was out on a local rail trail for a short evening ride tonight before going home. Ran into a small (very small) fawn just standing in the middle of the trail. To give it time to head back to wherever it needed to be I just slowly coasted toward it. The little guy takes off down the trail but only 40 feet or so, and stands in the middle watching me. I stop, he just stands there. So I start slooowly going again and he does the same thing. Goes another 40 feet or so and stands in the middle of the trail. I start slowly going again, and this time as I approach, he has an idea. He walks one pace off the trail and lies down in between two rocks in a rock pile in perfectly plain sight. I pedal up, stop, look for a minute from about three feet away, as he did his speckled rock impersonation.
> 
> There's almost as many deer around here as dogs, but that was a first for me.


Ha! Thanks for sharing.

I met a very curious fawn last month, just kept staring at me and wagging its tail. Then it would stop wagging for a few seconds that start wagging it furiously again. But then last week I was riding and came up on a fawn and it just took off running as fast as it could, had me laughing. I came around on the loop again and again the little fawn spotted me and hauled ass out of there as fast as it could.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks gorgeous up there, Bjeast and the trails look super fun too! Glad you and the bike didn’t get busted up in your tumble. 

I took the Inbred out for some fun today. Rolled by a tree I carved my name into years ago...musta been in an agro or territorial mood that day. Sorry about that, cool ass oak tree.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

wrybosome said:


> I was out on a local rail trail for a short evening ride tonight before going home. Ran into a small (very small) fawn just standing in the middle of the trail. To give it time to head back to wherever it needed to be I just slowly coasted toward it. The little guy takes off down the trail but only 40 feet or so, and stands in the middle watching me. I stop, he just stands there. So I start slooowly going again and he does the same thing. Goes another 40 feet or so and stands in the middle of the trail. I start slowly going again, and this time as I approach, he has an idea. He walks one pace off the trail and lies down in between two rocks in a rock pile in perfectly plain sight. I pedal up, stop, look for a minute from about three feet away, as he did his speckled rock impersonation.
> 
> There's almost as many deer around here as dogs, but that was a first for me.


We've got a ton of deer here too. I see them almost daily, but not as often on the trails as I do in our neighborhood. Way more interesting stuff to eat in our yards. Took this photo from my living room right before chasing this girl off. She looks pissed about the cage around our Japanese maple


----------



## wrybosome (Jun 29, 2019)

Ol Bromy said:


> We've got a ton of deer here too. I see them almost daily, but not as often on the trails as I do in our neighborhood. Way more interesting stuff to eat in our yards. Took this photo from my living room right before chasing this girl off. She looks pissed about the cage around our Japanese maple


Cool picture. They're everywhere here.  I should have taken a pic of the fawn, but my phone was in a butt pack and it was 95° and I was dripping sweaty.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

no riding today, was lazy and went back to sleep. 


Regretted it later, should have gone for a ride, some day I will wake up and want to ride but not be physically able to so a day wasted imo.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Went to Carvins Cove on Monday and had great ride until I hit and sharp pin turn going up a hill off camber. Lost my momentum and halfway up the hill had to eject from the bike and landed the wrong way, now my left ankle is hurting due to tendonitis.

That wasn't the worst part!! While riding one trail I heard some branches being broken behind me and you could tell by the sound that these were big branches so I presume that a bear or mountain lion started to chase me so I started going faster and the noise stop about 200-300 yards so I presume that it was a black bear protecting her cubs.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ol Bromy said:


> Looks gorgeous up there, Bjeast and the trails look super fun too! Glad you and the bike didn't get busted up in your tumble.
> 
> I took the Inbred out for some fun today. Rolled by a tree I carved my name into years ago...musta been in an agro or territorial mood that day. Sorry about that, cool ass oak tree.


:nono:

Looks more like a cool ass beech tree. Their smooth bark seems to invite people to carve them.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

It’s an oak. Mostly oak, buckeye and bay laurel trees here in Belmont


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Lots of great pics and stories! Nice to see! 

Havent ridden as much and been spending time at the bike park, but got out for a ride after work today, felt good and went further than planned!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Great pics everyone. I haven't posted much in t
> he last few days, but on Thursday I went to the North Shore (Fromme, as usual), Friday, the North Shore again (Mt. Seymour), Saturday, Squamish, and Sunday, Vedder mountain near Cultus Lake (also in BC). I only get out to Vedder once a year, but all the rides were fun!
> 
> View attachment 1268041
> ...


Wow, those are great pics! Hitting lots of great riding areas. 
Glad your tumble resulted in no injuries, thats quite the pic!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I traded for a gravel bike and took her out on a ride. We have a very long private gravel road owned by the city which is open to all non-motorized vehicles. The only thing I hated were the barriers every quarter mile. It's a fun route that connects 2 cities!










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

We’ve been spoiled with great weather here this week. I was actually getting hit by fine drizzle during most of the ride. It’s supposed to warm up this weekend, so I decided to enjoy the trails before the heat rolls in again


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I got out for 17miles of semi-mixed terrain. Got out early to beat the heat.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

^^^ beat the heat? Already looks hot as hell!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

jcd, I love that bike more every time I see it. What tires have you got on there? 

Sent from my LM-X212(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Train Wreck said:


> ^^^ beat the heat? Already looks hot as hell!


Lol, yeah I had to head back 74 or so by 9am but the sun was really strong. Moving did the trick.


NDD said:


> jcd, I love that bike more every time I see it. What tires have you got on there?
> 
> Sent from my LM-X212(G) using Tapatalk


Thanks man!

Teravail Rutlands, 42s. They don't roll as good on pavement as my Ramblers but not bad, lots of grip in loose gravel.

I'm quickly becoming a fan of their tire lineup.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

We're getting close to "show time" at work so I've been working late this week and haven't had a chance to ride. We had a big rain yesterday evening so, figuring the trails might be closed, I threw my CX in my car, hoping I could leave at a decent time today.

Still worked late. Debated not riding but decided since I already had the bike in my car, might as well stop and get in a quick ride. When I crossed the river I would be riding along and saw it had rained and the river was misted over, I got excited.

Glad I got out.

















It was getting dark when I got back to my car but I decided to go on past up the other way. There is a boardwalk that bridges and meanders through a part of the river that floods out wide. As I rode through, I was greeted by a chorus of frogs, various songs as I passed various species, sometimes intermingled. I finally admitted darkness was winning and headed back. As I rode through the wooded swamp, I started kicking myself as I just got a new bike light a couple of days ago but it sat at home, charged but still in the package. But a bit further, I decided I preferred the darkness.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> We're getting close to "show time" at work so I've been working late this week and haven't had a chance to ride. We had a big rain yesterday evening so, figuring the trails might be closed, I threw my CX in my car, hoping I could leave at a decent time today.
> 
> Still worked late. Debated not riding but decided since I already had the bike in my car, might as well stop and get in a quick ride. When I crossed the river I would be riding along and saw it had rained and the river was misted over, I got excited.
> 
> ...


I'm not cleaning that up. Worth a second read.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I’ve been riding, just busy at home to post often. Did 19 miles yesterday and nearly 18 today. 

Bumped an owl off the roost yesterday morning and flushed huge buck with a great rack, too. 
Really nice to see. 

Today, heard a few branches snap in the woods. Honestly thought it was a couple of squirrels running around. 

Nope. A very large doe with the afterburners on high. Holy smokes! That was one spooked deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A busy July at work has kept riding to a minimum, but I have ridden 100% of the days in August so far.

A brand new one mile trail section opened up in a local system last week, so I gave it a try on Thursday. It is really fun slow trialsy technical riding, with lunges, step ups, slab moves, steep rollers, and some exposure that all lead to an expert rating. It is accessed by a very technical 4 mile 1600' climb. I was excited to place 11th on the Strava leaderboard out of 78 folks who have ridden the new section so far. I am thinking if I ever get a dropper that maybe I can climb into the top 10.








Friday's ride was a quick sunrise lap before work with a couple of good friends who are both coming back strong from near death accidents in the past 2 years.








Today's ride was a quick 25 miler before the day got too hot.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I finally took my new Salsa Timberjack to some XC trails today. Compared to a full suspension bike on DH trails it was definitely an eye opener, but was still fun. I will try to ride tomorrow as well, making this my second three day weekend ride in a row.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

After our urban escapades, we got back to nature and did a nice evening ride along the Humber River.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*River deep mountain high*

If you ride often in the Alps when you come in the Appennine everything are small ( Italy is a small country )


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Late afternoon ride. Trails were dry and quick; weeds along the trails are thick. Skeeters are still ravenous so we didn't linger for long.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Just managed a few short rides this weekend, but nothing beats a few hours on the bike in the woods.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

A ride Saturday and Sunday. Next ride will be in Tahoe area!


























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a local evening ride along the Humber River. Burdocks are beginning to blossom. Pretty blossoms but boy are they a nuisance when they dry and stick to clothing. Pranksters tipped over some porta potties... the usual long weekend shenanigans


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

After a ride in Squamish on Saturday (it was nice to be there, but my riding was lousy), a rode ride with my daughter yesterday, I got out to Mt. Fromme to familiar trails. Felt good and got me back on my game (at least mostly). Felt good!
















My riding buddy....


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Seeing some sweet new pics here. 

After work ride today was good. Not my best work out there, but glad I hit the trails.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nothing special but it did get over 100F today and it was a good ride, saw only one other person on the trails.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Took a quick 4 mile cruise around the neighborhood this past evening. Loving this new Kona Honzo. It makes me want to ride more










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Good looking Honzo, NigelMTB.

Went out again today and had a much better ride this time. Legs are good and tired now


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

just finished up a ride and it felt great, then looked up the weather and it is 97F with a heat index of 109F which I need to be more aware of especially when riding solo.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

First day of my Sierra's trip with my sons




















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another ride at Fromme. It was a great day - trails were in excellent shape. I and a buddy rode a trail that is still pretty old school - Executioner. It's a black trail with lots of roots and rocks and it keeps you on your toes!

We also rode Dreamweaver and Lower Digger - all in all a great ride!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Rode the last 3 days but nothing memorable to report, really enjoyed this morning's ride.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got out early enough to catch the sun coming up


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

29er4ever said:


> Got out early enough to catch the sun coming up
> View attachment 1270829


Always appreciate your desert shots but they've been a special vicarious experience for me this year since cardiac symptoms (since mid January) and a triple bipass (April) have kept me off the bike till the last couple of weeks (24 mi. today). As we move into the monsoon season I'm looking forward to some fabulously colorful sunrise posts of yours!
Mole


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Day two of vacation and the boys and I did Northstar. Day three, today, Clear Creek Trail.


























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

*MT MITCHELL (from 1st pitch) - NC*

Decided to hit the mountain on my dropbar mtb (Cutthroat) this past Sat. First time up ... rain started coming down while I was on the BRP. Poured for a bit, then tapered. Lasted about 25mins total.

Summit finish was in 2hrs 50min (distance was just over 21mi, most of it climbing). Total elevation gained was just over 4800ft.

Intent was to connect with Heartbreak Ridge after my summit descent (switching to my squish at the trailhead) but I ran out of time. Will have to try this again...

Nonetheless, not bad for a 52yr old mtb'r who had a widowmaker 14yrs ago! I was so elated when I got to the top, I broke down and sobbed like a little baby. Felt so good!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Big loop at altitude
































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks sweet there, JimF777. We’ve had lots of fun riding in the Sierras before. I gotta get back up there

My crotchety Krampus almost smashed a fox that darted across the trail right in front of my tire today. I was hauling ass down hill and didn’t have time to react, but thankfully the fox didn’t freeze in the trail...that’s what our dopey rabbits do


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

As usual, great pics everyone! Glad you didn't nail that fox Ol Bromy!

On Saturday I rode for the first time in the Sunshine Coast trails, north of Vancouver, and accessible only by ferry (or float plane, I suppose). Had a lot of fun with the club members on some really cool trails. It's always fun when the two ride leaders for our group asking each other "have you seen this trail?" and the answer is "no." We weren't actually lost, though. Thank goodness for GPS equipped phones and TrailForks.

Like I said, the trails were a good time, and how could it not be with trail names like "Built 2 Spill" (I had a nice spill on the trail) and "Janet's Jungle" (I stopped by hitting a tree with my front wheel - no fall or damage) and "Mach Chicken?" It was cloudy most the day, but there was very little rain, and the temperature was perfect!

It was a long day, but a fun day hitting a pub for a phone and another famous local brweery called "Persephone." I'm not much of an imbiber, but the food was sure tasty - and the beer was good (so I heard).








On the way over








A bit of sketchy entrance to the first trail (it was steeper than it looks, but it rode well).








One of our ride leaders showing us how to do this feature








Pre-lift off. Well, lift-off might be an overstatement, but I did land fine.








Not me in the background....


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Got 2 rides at 2 trails yesterday!
Swapped the fatties for 29+ so the early ride was more of a shakedown/tire pressure guessing ride.
Rain on Tues. filled all the low spots, so Wed. was spent sliding and splashing. Lost it a few times, but avoided hitting the deck. :thumbsup:

-F


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Always a good day when you get your spouse out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Italy is a small country*

Appennine landscape


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fleas said:


> Got 2 rides at 2 trails yesterday!
> Swapped the fatties for 29+ so the early ride was more of a shakedown/tire pressure guessing ride.
> Rain on Tues. filled all the low spots, so Wed. was spent sliding and splashing. Lost it a few times, but avoided hitting the deck. :thumbsup:
> 
> -F


Get that $&@t dialed in on the switch of tires.

Pretty cool to be able to go between. It actually forces you to wrench on your bike. A win, win as I see it.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got a few hours in but had to cut it it short as it was 103F today and I should have started earlier.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

About 70 degrees after work with cloud cover. If I could custom order weather this is it.


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Us southerners are still in the grip of winter at the moment.
So today's ride ended up a bit of an adventure after trying to summit a mountain after a big storm last week.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice gravel grinder race today! Temps still hitting 80 degrees or so in AK(crazy hot with the sun angle here), but days shortening enough to hold a bit of cool air in the morning for the race.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Beautiful day on Monarch Crest today. Changed it up a bit and finished with Starvation Creek instead of the more traditional (and more crowded) Rainbow Trail.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

As usual, great pics everyone! I made it out (again) to my favorite place to ride - good old Mt. Fromme here in the Lower Mainland. Rode Pipeline, and man, what a fun trail. Some great timber features, and good old fashioned janky stuff


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

On vacation on Vancouver Island. We rented bikes (hybrid type). We did a big (50km+) ride from downtown Victoria to Sidney near the airport then to Mount Douglas, climbed to the top, then followed bike paths and the route for Tour de Victoria. Checked out the Finnerty botanical gardens at the university, the followed the shore back to the rental store.
Awesome sights and ride


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good stuff, Licious that ride sounds like a nice way to spend some vacation time.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Everyday is vacation (Not!)

Got in a nice little 11 miler with 3600 vertical feet of climbing and descending. Good stuff. All of it between 9500 and 12,000 ft.

















































Big Tesuque to Aspen Vista To Gayway, down Gayway to top of Quad and over to Alamos Vista, down Alamos Vista to junction of Aspen Vista and Ski Basin Road, Up Ski Basin Road to NorSki, Down Winsor to Dead Deer and up Dead Deer to Big Tesuque. Nice way to start the morning. 2 hour ride time.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good stuff, Licious that ride sounds like a nice way to spend some vacation time.


Thanks Jay! It was our first time on Vancouver Island. We travelled across from Victoria to the Pacific Rim, camped at a provincial park in China Beach and hiked the Juan de Fuca Trail (incredible forest and challenging terrain) then up to Tofino and learned to surf! I managed to get up standing twice (not bad for a gumby!) We wanted to do some biking but got rain so we saved the ride for our last day. Victoria is very bike friendly so it was easy to get around and experience much more of the city and surrounding area 

The morning we were leaving we had americanos at a cafe near the airbnb, that it was near the start of the Tour de Victoria Century Race and we got to watch 2300 riders go by.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*only the brave*

and god bless


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good stuff, Licious that ride sounds like a nice way to spend some vacation time.


Yep! I tried to rep her but still can't 

I still want to see HER do the wheelie instead of her hubby.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

wrybosome said:


> I was out on a local rail trail for a short evening ride tonight before going home. Ran into a small (very small) fawn just standing in the middle of the trail. To give it time to head back to wherever it needed to be I just slowly coasted toward it. The little guy takes off down the trail but only 40 feet or so, and stands in the middle watching me. I stop, he just stands there. So I start slooowly going again and he does the same thing. Goes another 40 feet or so and stands in the middle of the trail. I start slowly going again, and this time as I approach, he has an idea. He walks one pace off the trail and lies down in between two rocks in a rock pile in perfectly plain sight. I pedal up, stop, look for a minute from about three feet away, as he did his speckled rock impersonation.
> 
> There's almost as many deer around here as dogs, but that was a first for me.


That's instinct for a fawn. Lay down and be still, the mother will lead predators away by acting as a decoy.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Yep! I tried to rep her but still can't
> 
> I still want to see HER do the wheelie instead of her hubby.


Ha! I'm working on it!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

man...living vicariously through everyones pics!!!

things finally dry out around here just in time for.....band camp. The busiest time of year for me...haven't been able to ride since our Michigan trip. School is starting now as well, so free time dwindles...BUT...the temps will start cooling off and things will hopefully really dry out here...already planning a possible short camping/riding trip for Labor Day weekend...(excited to use my new Tarptent!!!!) I tend to ride more in the fall and winter anyways...

stay safe all!!!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> man...living vicariously through everyones pics!!!
> 
> things finally dry out around here just in time for.....band camp. The busiest time of year for me...haven't been able to ride since our Michigan trip. School is starting now as well, so free time dwindles...BUT...the temps will start cooling off and things will hopefully really dry out here...already planning a possible short camping/riding trip for Labor Day weekend...(excited to use my new Tarptent!!!!) I tend to ride more in the fall and winter anyways...
> 
> stay safe all!!!


I was thinking we hadn't heard from you in awhile then it occurred to me, band camp/school starting.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> I was thinking we hadn't heard from you in awhile then it occurred to me, band camp/school starting.


yep...love band camp, hate the advent of "teacher clothes"...I will also be more motivated to ride when temps are in the 60's and humidity is in the 50's


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

my wife and I got out for a couple hours this afternoon.. good times, my wife is progressing a fair bit and she was making it up hills and through sections she had currently been able..

fun afternoon.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

View from the top...









Atalaya Mountain, Santa Fe, New Mexico
2075 feet up in 2.5 miles. Can you say STEEP!
Descent off the backside to the traverse under Pichaco and down to Upper Canyon Road. This is one of the out-the-door-rides from my house.

6 months out from the ACL reconstruction. It is so good to be able to hammer. I am well along the road to total recovery. Pure Bliss!


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

14miles and 2400' vert with buds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*river deep*

mountain high


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Nope =(

Weather's slowly coming right...

Rode on my usual go to trail, day before yesterday.

It was a slop fest =\

I want to ride...

I just don't want to lug around 5lb's of mud whilst I do it o_0

Sent from my Nokia X6


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Caturday evening ride


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Caturday evening ride
> 
> View attachment 1274093
> 
> ...


You guys always seem to be enjoying life! So good to see!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Yep! I tried to rep her but still can't
> 
> I still want to see HER do the wheelie instead of her hubby.


Same here and same here.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Little spin up the hill...2 hours, 14.5 miles, 2934 ascent, 2639 descent, 1224 calories









Lots of B E A U T I F U L single track. These photos are from my phone attached to the handle bar while rolling.









Several stream crossings going up the Winsor. N I C E !


----------



## biker_soldier101 (Mar 15, 2014)

So I was asked to post about my ride here from this post https://forums.mtbr.com/southeast-m...ting-north-georgia-where-do-i-go-1108843.html

I was in Atlanta for training and rode for the first time in the North Georgia mountains, which was also my first time riding on those type of trails-I'm from Florida. I rented a Rocky Mountain FS from Cartecay bike shop.








This was my route. 23.6 miles and it took me about 5 hours including breaks. I used the MTB Project on my phone. Great app by the way.
















I headed out around 1030 from Mulberry Gap and almost a mile later I started the long 5 mile climb to Bear Creak Trail. I definitely had to stop even though I took my sweet time. All gravel road the entire way. In Florida I don't ever have to climb that steep or far. It was 4 - 12% grade. When I reached the top I thought yes!!! Then I looked at the route map again and saw how much more climbing I had left to do once I got to Pinhoti. Damn. Oh well, I knew I might have to ditch but I was ready to push the whole way. 3 liters of water and plenty of snacks with me.

Bear Creek Trail was great. Downhill for that long and that fast was new to me, so I had to get used to it. Slowly I did and slowly I went faster. Too fast at times for my own good. A few switchbacks and rock gardens and then another great downhill. I looped around on what I believe was called the outer loop of Bear Creek. This section was mostly climbing, and you could tell not many took this route. I felt so separated from civilization here. Huge trees, little noise. It was awesome and kind of scary-what if a bear came out on the trail!!. At this point it started to rain. Nice because it cooled me off, but wet from head to toe. At the top of the climb I took a break and down the hill I went. I'm not a jumper but I was hitting them a little faster now and choosing clean lines so I wouldn't crash. I was already wet and muddy now so I smashed through the creek crossings for the heck of it....weeeeeee! Cleaned up the bike and me some. 
Now starts Pinhoti. Steep climb to begin with-great Pinhoti was more technical, climbing and downhill. It killed me. Half way through Pinhoti 1 I almost threw up. It hurt to breathe through my mouth and made me nauseous so I got down on one knee and breathed through my nose. My legs were also starting to hurt too. Left leg especially. Cramping thigh and tight behind my knee. Every time I reached the top of a downhill I rested and ate so I could be ready for it. I eventually was getting tired of braking and my hands, arms and shoulders were hurting. Through all this I still enjoyed the ride. Love the forest. Being in the woods calms my overactive mind. Pinhoti had more butt clenching turns for me due to the steep drop offs on my left. Some parts were flowy and some a little rougher with rocks and roots. 
Made it to the gravel road finally and it took forever to get back to Mulberry. At least it felt like it for me. Best part was finishing my ride climbing to get to the parking lot....:madman: All in all it was a great ride. Next time I think I might take the shuttle so I can do a bunch of downhill riding. Sorry for not having more pics but the rest will not download.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes we did. Probably been more than 6 years since this lot got together for a ride, and we were still missing a few of the "old regulars". Some made a 200km round trip for a couple of hours on the bike. There was dirt eaten, blood spilt and laughs a plenty and at the end we are all left scratching our head why we don't do it more often. Sad that it takes a catch up ride posted by a mate on a trial treatment for stage 4 cancer to do this, grateful that he did, and inspired that he is still out there riding and as positive as always.

Love you mate.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, great pics everyone. I always like seeing the great pics from you all.

This weekend was a bit of study in contrasts for me. Yesterday we had a club ride up in Whistler - not the bike park, but local trails. It was a lot of fun. Slabs, gnar, and the always make me nervous steep dusty chutes. I drove back from Whistler to Vancouver, then caught a plane to Edmonton Alberta, where today I rode the hardtail I keep here on some local single track trails.








Whistler








Not me, but this was a fun slab...








Definitely not Whistler - but it was nice here in Edmonton








Looking over the river








Not a coastal forest....


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Things have been busy but managed to ride both days this weekend. Bike park saturday and local trails today. Bike park trails were mint, rode until the fog moved in and couldn't see anything.








Fog moving in.








Barely see the lodge. Missed the last turn of the run and ended up under the other chair lift and riding down the last bit of the hiking trail to the lodge, oops lol.
















Beautiful clear day today.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good to see so many are out and about while the weather is still good. It won’t be long till that 6 letter word arrives.

EMU, what a great day spent with old friends. Sorry to hear about your friends diagnosis. Nothing better for him than to meet up with old friends to keep things lighthearted and positive.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Good to see so many are out and about while the weather is still good. It won't be long till that 6 letter word arrives.


some of us call it WINter!!! 

can't wait...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

biker_soldier101 said:


> So I was asked to post about my ride here from this post https://forums.mtbr.com/southeast-m...ting-north-georgia-where-do-i-go-1108843.html
> 
> I was in Atlanta for training and rode for the first time in the North Georgia mountains, which was also my first time riding on those type of trails-I'm from Florida. I rented a Rocky Mountain FS from Cartecay bike shop.
> 
> ...


Impressive ride for a flatlander!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

A few, not too exciting. Had to ride the stumpy while a wait for the new shock to come in for the Rallon






































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Funday evening ride along the Humber River


----------



## dunleavy (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah, that first climb up Pinhoti 1 is rough after you've already spent your legs getting up (and down) Bear Creek. Did you end up riding part of the Bear Creek descent twice?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Sunday only 71 km on mtb like a race day because a millions horseflies punctured me and my friend


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> some of us call it WINter!!!
> 
> can't wait...


Soon.

You will be happy to know that the maple leaves are starting to turn color {found on my funday run }


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> soon.
> 
> You will be happy to know that the maple leaves are starting to turn color {found on my funday run }
> 
> View attachment 1274497


noooooooo!!!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Soon.
> 
> You will be happy to know that the maple leaves are starting to turn color {found on my funday run }
> 
> View attachment 1274497


Go Leafs Go!!!!

can't wait for that time of year...around here, it means guaranteed dry trails, less humidity, less mosquitos/other bugs, and less people on the trails...

...and hockey and football


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bjeast said:


> noooooooo!!!!


Lol, not like we have a real winter but my feelings exactly.


----------



## biker_soldier101 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks. Wasn't easy.


----------



## biker_soldier101 (Mar 15, 2014)

dunleavy said:


> Yeah, that first climb up Pinhoti 1 is rough after you've already spent your legs getting up (and down) Bear Creek. Did you end up riding part of the Bear Creek descent twice?


Yuppers. I was kind of regretting it later on pinhoti.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Had to get out and try the new shock on some chunky descent. It's so nice, I stopped twice to see if the rear tire was going soft. Smooth and planted!














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

^Sweet shock! I’ve heard reviewers describe the Push ELEVENSIX in the same way. 

I hadn’t ridden for 2 weeks before today. I was getting pretty crabby in general, but feeling much better now. Running on the treadmill is cool and all, but I was jonesing. 

Started having trouble with my 18 year old truck, so we bought a new one and had the dealer make some minor changes to it, so I had a loaner sedan for a week. Then I had jury duty and thankfully narrowly missed being a juror on a seriously high profile murder case here in the Bay Area that is expected to go until the end of November. I wasn’t cut loose for any implicit bias or anything, just let off since we booked a non-refundable, mtb vacation in October..although these are some sketchy lookin fools. 

I was surprised that I felt good out on the trails today. I expected to be the herky jerky mountain biker after so much time off the bike, but I felt strong. Had nice clear views of San Francisco and Mt Diablo too


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

bahahahaha 5~mile ride..

featuring.. my wife toppling over at low speed and ripping her bike shorts (no injury happily).. me catching a branch in the cheek and getting a small cut on my face.

and my wife catching a piece of decent gauge wire in her back tire that didn't seal so pushing the bike the 1/2 mile home...

welcome to the sh*tshow.

on the upside it wasn't my new DHF / Aggressor tires that got the big ass puncture..

couldn't fix it because i can't find plugs / patches around here somewhere and my floor pump broke...

all in all a somewhat expensive 5~mile ride :madman:










could be worse at least no major injuries..


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Another good ride today


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool shot! ^^


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> Another good ride today


happy Krampus!!!

mine gets to get dusty this weekend!! Can't wait


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Another hot day mid 90s I decided to trim the branch that cut my face yesterday out on this trail..


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

*10% chance of rain!*


Here's some shots of the aftermath of last nights unexpected storm. This area is a flood control canal in west Phoenix near my home that is normally bone dry!











































The pictures are actually from the second half of todays ride. My first encounter with all this was at about 5 am in the dark but unfortunately I didn't have a camera with me. I was close enough to ride home and get the camera but did miss out on a little more dramatic shots of this by moon light instead of the early morning sun. Also not pictured was a section I encountered with a bunch of fallen tree limbs and branches that I got some good use of my lights weaving in and out of. Would have got a couple of shots of that too but less than 2 hrs. after sunrise the city crews had already cleared everything (I guess I could have taken pictures of the city trucks). Total for the two rides was 31 mi. on the fat bike. Cardiac rehab is going well and I'm feeling stronger, especially in the last 2 weeks.
Mole


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*First Night Ride of the Year*

Granite Bay to Sterling...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

MRMOLE said:


> Total for the two rides was 31 mi. on the fat bike. Cardiac rehab is going well and I'm feeling stronger, especially in the last 2 weeks.
> Mole


Glad you are on the mend!

We seem to get those brief very heavy rains. Not such a big deal in the 'burbs but in the city ie Toronto , the storm sewers quickly fill to capacity and flash floods are common.

Re end of summer: it means more trail riding for me  The weeds are dying and the bugs are almost gone (there are still a few mosquitoes but they are a little slower). Slightly cooler temps too.

This is the start of the long weekend so we are planning a longer and maybe an extra ride  Happy trails and good rides to all ... love your stories and incredible pics from all over the world!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Dirt on drops is just Soo much fun!

I did, short but sweet early morning ride.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ gorgeous landscapes! Thanks for taking the time to snap a few pics and sharing jcd46


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Got new wheels for my road bike and a new aero handlebar. I went on a hard ride to push myself and did quite well! I earned a Strava suffer score of 542 










Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Battery said:


> Got new wheels for my road bike and a new aero handlebar. I went on a hard ride to push myself and did quite well! I earned a Strava suffer score of 542
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking bike


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Ol Bromy said:


> Nice looking bike


Thanks! I road bike a lot in summer.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Early ride around the golf course


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Father's Day in the land of the long white cloud.

Rode with my boys.

Good times.

Sent from my Nokia X6


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Neighbor towed me around yesterday












































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

^looks nice out there!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah, had to wait for the temps to drop, headed to the trail about 5pm

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a spin this evening. Temps are cooler now when the sun sets. Hope to ride again tomorrow


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

There is no rest on Labor Day! We did a fun ride along the river valley.... and spotted a few mushrooms along the way


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Got out on the CX on an adventure ride that turned into a bit more of an adventure than I planned. But, hey, that's what makes it an adventure, right?

I started out on a rails to trail path and after a few miles, cut off onto a road that it crosses. I had ridden this route once before, with the plan of catching the path again after looping up through a WMA (wildlife management area) but I hadn't found the path again, despite my maps showing that they intersected. I figured I had crossed over it on a bridge and hadn't noticed it, so I planned to keep be on the lookout for it.

Road some nice gravel through the WMA. Last time I rode, they had just done a prescribed burn and it smelt a bit smokey and seemed a little barren. This time it was a lot more lush.









The gravel road ended at a gate but there was a service road that cut through.









It came out on another gravel road. Last time I'd gone left. This time I went right. The road soon turned into a pretty new logging road, there was no gravel just scraped earth. It was really smooth but then would have sudden rough spots so it was a bit tricky riding. The road ended where they were logging. If you have ever wondered how they built these road, here's how:









So I had to backtrack, which was mostly uphill. The dirt was very tire sucking, felt like riding through molasses at times. Finally got back on some gravel.









Beyond this, I came to a paved road. One "fun" thing about riding gravel is that when you get back on pavement, it seems so easy; you're not sliding around and it's so much easier to move forward.

Headed down the road, keeping an eye out for the path. Came to a highway and realized I had somehow missed it. Got out my phone and google mapped and got it to map back to where I had started using the bike path. Rode back up the road. Google is telling me to "turn right on the Silver Comet Trail in 300 yards". Didn't find it, nothing there. Then it said something about turning left and there was a dirt road so I took it. Nice gravel descent. That dead ended at a railroad track and not the path like I had hoped.

Climbed back out, went back the way I came, again, no path. Back and forth, finally started walking the bike and got to the exact spot google showed the path crossing. Nothing but woods. WTF google, how could you screw up this bad? But the path had to cross somewhere.

Then I got one of those google map "can you answer a question about a place you've been?" I glanced at it, dismissed it, then immediately realized it said "Brush Mt. Tunnel." I was on Brush Mt Road. I had ridden the path through that area and there was a long tunnel.

It was kind of steep off the road but I trampled through the woods, bike in tow and after a bit, came across the path.









Only problem was, I was up pretty high above it. I walked some more and finally very carefully slid me and the bike down a very steep embankment to the trail below. You can see the tunnel entrance over my top tube.









Damn, wish I had made that a new segment on Strava! :madman:


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Another early ride to catch the sunrise


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Haven't posted for a while so there are a few rdies to catch up on. Wednesday was in Edmonton, Thursday, Mount Seymour in BC, Saturday in Squamish, and Sunday, an easy road ride with my daughter.








Edmonton on Wednesday








Edmonton....








Back in BC on a club ride at Seymour (this is my buddy, not me)








One of the views from Squamish near the rail Mad Hatter








A rather large boulder on Entrails at Squamish.








Riding a slab at Squamish








The last trail of the day - Gouranga


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Gorgeous landscapes bjeast! Awesome trails!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Gorgeous landscapes bjeast! Awesome trails!


Yes, Squamish really is something else! It's an amazing place to ride! Well worth the 75 minute drive for me!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I gotta move to Squamish...looks amazing 

I hit the trails last night and again tonight and I had a couple of great rides. I also rode a newer trail tonight that as far as I can tell is called, “It’s a Trap.” It’s fun, but funky


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> I gotta move to Squamish...looks amazing
> 
> I hit the trails last night and again tonight and I had a couple of great rides. I also rode a newer trail tonight that as far as I can tell is called, "It's a Trap." It's fun, but funky


Nice pics! Love that trail name. And yes, Squamish is really something else! One of my favorite places to ride....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Local trail ride this evening


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics as usual!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

finally got to ride our legit trails this past weekend. The dry spell of August has made the trails really good, and the COMBO people have also been doing great work to manage the water, and the damage that ignoramuses do to the trail...there are also more roots, rocks and other natural tech that is now evident due to the erosion of the past 2 years of rain

a happy and properly dusty Krampus!!!
























this MONSTER came down during the summer...it is at least 70 feet long, and must have made a huge crash.















ironic that it came down perfectly alongside the trail path here, but in the upper pic, the top did cross the old path, so a new line around was formed

one of the many improvements of the summer...thee were 4 different spans with very old, some rotten, ladder bridges. They were usually too slippery to hit at speed, even in dry conditions, b/c of the rot and moss on them. These new bridges allow for some better flow to the sections just past them.








and since this trail is aimed at beginner/earl intermediate riders, they allow for more focus on the tech that is after them


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Lots of great ride pics 

Quick ride after work on a trail that has a neat giant rock covered in moss. Trail goes along beside it.








Beginning of the rock







Further down. Lots of moss.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Only fell off once today :thumbsup::madman:
10mile loop ... 
My other pic won't load.. dumb


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

With last night's ride I eclipsed my mileage total for ANY year...and there are still nearly four month's left!

This morning, on the scale, I was 17 lbs lighter than I was in February.

My passion continues to grow even after 25+ years of riding!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Clouds made for a 90° start at 5:30 am, but they did keep it from warming up too quickly.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

29er4ever said:


> Clouds made for a 90° start at 5:30 am, but they did keep it from warming up too quickly.
> 
> View attachment 1277459
> 
> ...


90*...at 5:30am?...that is like a living hell in my world! no way...

those pics should also go in the Clouds thread as well!!! Awesome


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

29er4ever said:


> Clouds made for a 90° start at 5:30 am, but they did keep it from warming up too quickly.
> 
> View attachment 1277459
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic! 

Whenever I try to make such picture with my iPhone 7 it never shows up really nice like this


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Today's ride in Crested Butte involved a 2500' climb in 6 miles. The descent was well worth it.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

^^^ such great terrain to ride sgltrk!! How do any of you guys keep day jobs? 

got another awesome ride in this morning. The trails are textbook perfect, and the coming fall is bringing in the best weather.

love being able to get on these trails again...hopefully the weather cooperates for the rest of the fall


























pics were taken on my 3rd lap. I can go much faster than I usually do when the trails are like this, so my first 2 laps were to see how my riding is going. Third was pic time and needed more rests

plus today, I rode out along the dam, and that adds a mile and a half.

this is a cool little RC Airplane field that has runways, little pods to set your stuff controllers and other planes...looks like a driving range in a way...in the fall, they will have Sunday's w here they "dog fight"...









look out across the reservoir...I canoe this often as well...and you used to be allowed to skate on it, but it doesn't freeze up anymore. These views will be super in the fall!!!









trek back down the dam, back to the trails


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Didn't take any pix but I got to play good samaritan twice on my ride this morning. 

First, an older lady had a bad fall over in front of me. She hit a short but steep climb that had a couple of really big roots that hung up her fat bike and she fell back and sideways and landed off the bike on one of the roots. I told her not to rush getting up, to just take it easy for a few minutes as from my personal experience, I would always kind of panic and try to get right up until I learned not to do that. It took her a while to be ready and then I and another rider helped her get up. She was hurting but nothing seemed to be broken. I'm not sure just what she was doing, she was wearing lycra shorts and had a rearview mirror on her glasses or helmet and a blinking red light. And I really don't see fat bikes around the trails I ride. Maybe she'd bought it and had been riding it on the road and decided to try trail riding. Not sure what the bike was, looked like a nice bike and it had a suspension fork and she said she was running 10psi which seemed too firm to me.

Then later, I stopped to take a break and just as I was about to continue, a guy started asking around if anyone had a pump. He said he had a slow leak and it seemed to have gotten worse. He was in a group of five and none of them had a pump. So I let him use mine, which was fine. Kind of nice for it to get some use, I bought a new one a couple of months ago and I haven't needed it yet.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

19.5 miles with 1606 feet of climbing. 
Cool morning in Massachusetts. 
Felt like Superman powering up the hills. 

Never faded on the ride. Don’t know why, but I’ll take it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

ravewoofer said:


> 19.5 miles with 1606 feet of climbing.
> Cool morning in Massachusetts.
> Felt like Superman powering up the hills.
> 
> ...


It's strange how that works. I'm always thinking back and trying to figure out what I'd done differently before the ride to make me feel so strong...who knows?


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Today I was able to ride with my wife for the first time in weeks. She took a spill a while ago on a ride and hyperextended her thumb pretty bad. She’s been in physical therapy for a while which helped a lot...with the help of an exercise tool that I threw together for her using parts I had lying around in the garage. Her stamina remained good since she kept using her stationary bike here at home. We only rode around the trails on our hill today, but I’m glad she’s able to ride again.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

- str8edgMTBMXer, thanks!
- chazpat, way to be an ambassador for our sport!
- ravewoofer, I love rides where I feel like that!
- Ol Bromy, glad she's back on the trail with you!

I just finished the third of three days riding in Crested Butte with the leadership of several regional mountain bike organizations from around our state. Today was the well-known trail 401. We missed the peak flower season at 11,000' but still enjoyed some flowers and a great ride.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Today I was able to ride with my wife for the first time in weeks. She took a spill a while ago on a ride and hyperextended her thumb pretty bad. She's been in physical therapy for a while which helped a lot...with the help of an exercise tool that I threw together for her using parts I had lying around in the garage. Her stamina remained good since she kept using her stationary bike here at home. We only rode around the trails on our hill today, but I'm glad she's able to ride again.


That's great news! I'm sorry she got hurt, but at least she's back out on the trails!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

rode today and yesterday.. finally some break in the heat here in SoCal high 70s today.. 20degrees less than last week.. thank god.. wife rode with me yesterday..solo today. 

anyways.. have two pairs of these Giant / 100% just different colors.. apparently grabbed one of each without noticing... meh... kinda works..


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

bjeast said:


> That's great news! I'm sorry she got hurt, but at least she's back out on the trails!


Thanks man. She's convinced she's ready for a bigger ride this weekend. We're both happy to be riding together again!

There have a lot of mountain lion sightings in our neighborhood recently. This one was spotted on a neighbor's security camera early this morning. The person that posted it says the lion was wandering into the woods where I ride after work. Saw lots of deer today on the trails, but no big kitties.


----------



## tony_mm (Dec 1, 2016)

Ol Bromy said:


> ...
> There have a lot of mountain lion sightings in our neighborhood recently. This one was spotted on a neighbor's security camera early this morning. The person that posted it says the lion was wandering into the woods where I ride after work...


WOW Mountain lions? Where I live now we have black bears but mountain lions??? Are these dangerous for bikers? if yes what can you do? (I heard that they attack humans like the Grizzly bears)


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

tony_mm said:


> WOW Mountain lions? Where I live now we have black bears but mountain lions??? Are these dangerous for bikers? if yes what can you do? (I heard that they attack humans like the Grizzly bears)


They normally avoid us strange apes like most animals, but younger cats or hungry desperate ones can be dangerous. Then there's always mistaken identity. A person on a mtb kinda looks like their favorite food, deer, when pedaling through the woods.

I've seen black bears on a ride and they wanted nothing to do with us too. People say they're moving back into the Santa Cruz Mountains where we ride a lot of the time. We killed off our grizzlies a long time ago...Kept them on our state flag though. They used to be just up the hill.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Supposed to look big and scary and be loud if you see one. Throw rocks too if you think you need to. If you’re attacked, fight back


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Yeppers. Rode from road to trail to rail. And vice versa.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Supposed to look big and scary and be loud if you see one. Throw rocks too if you think you need to. If you're attacked, fight back


So... I kinda hope you don't go riding by yourself... Of course, on the other hand, maybe your wife won't be that keen on going with you....


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

So... I haven't posted for a while. Rode last Saturday at Seymour, then Tuesday at Seymour again, then Fromme on Wednesday. Saturday the youngest went with me, and a buddy accompanied us and gave lessons. The kid (18) did very well. Even rode some skinnies (close the ground).

Monday was a short road/gravel ride. Nothing worth reporting...

Then Tuesday was an evening ride. Fun, though a bit wet, but my buddy and I had a good time.

Then came Wednesday. I hit a slab/rock I've ridden quite a few times. For some reason, I used too much brake (as in I shouldn't have used any), the front wheel washed out, and well, the wheel didn't fare too well. I landed hard on my right side and bruised but didn't break (that I know) any ribs. I'm sore, but planning to ride on Sunday. The wheel was tacoed, but we managed to straighten it out enough so I could finish the ride.








The kid...








As you can see, my buddy is not... short ( he's 6'8'')








Always like this little drop








Easy line, but still fun








How do you spell "dumb mistake?" That wheel had gone sideways long before it hit that rock....


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I mostly ride solo after work since my wife’s normally still working. She also thinks that Waterdog & Hidden Canyon are too tough, but she’ll occasionally ride it with me on weekends. I also always have a bear bell on my bars so other riders hear me coming, but if the bell lets any possible mountain lions know I’m not food, that’s cool too. 

Since I’m here on the SF peninsula, there’s no shortage of people and Waterdog is a pretty popular local riding spot. I’m usually not alone out there. Might go a ride without seeing anyone, but people are usually on the trails. 

After the time changes, I’ll do solo night rides too. All the recent sightings will put me on edge this fall for sure

Another local sighting last night. I assume it’s the same one.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My kids took me to the Trestle DH park at Winter Park today to celebrate belated Father's Day. We had a fantastic cloudless Colorado day.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Full rigid can be demanding, but no dropper is downright challenging! Haha!









Thankfully, these 3x29 tires help do the trick.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Too many clouds this morning for a colorful sunrise. They thinned out later after a few sprinkles. I ended up doing some B&W pics.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

No pics from today, but yesterday had to opt for a trail not so liked by bikers. More biking and horseback riding. But it was way too hot here, so towards the coast I went.














Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Some awesome shots everyone, nice work and thanks for sharing.

Ol Bromy, stay safe


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the concern, Bjeast and emu. I’ll try to be safe out there 

Heather and I headed up the hill to Skeggs today and we had a super fun ride. We rode a brand new trail that just opened and they did a great job building it. The trail is super flowy with lots of awesome wooden bridges. It’s a fantastic new connector, so now there’s no need to cruise along the highway to get to a couple of trailheads on the south end of the park. 

It’s been 13 weeks since she crashed up there and screwed up her thumb. Glad she’s comfortable shifting and hanging onto the bars again.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Thanks for the concern, Bjeast and emu. I'll try to be safe out there
> 
> Heather and I headed up the hill to Skeggs today and we had a super fun ride. We rode a brand new trail that just opened and they did a great job building it. The trail is super flowy with lots of awesome wooden bridges. It's a fantastic new connector, so now there's no need to cruise along the highway to get to a couple of trailheads on the south end of the park.
> 
> It's been 13 weeks since she crashed up there and screwed up her thumb. Glad she's comfortable shifting and hanging onto the bars again.


Looks like it was great day for riding!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> Thanks for the concern, Bjeast and emu. I'll try to be safe out there
> 
> Heather and I headed up the hill to Skeggs today and we had a super fun ride. We rode a brand new trail that just opened and they did a great job building it. The trail is super flowy with lots of awesome wooden bridges. It's a fantastic new connector, so now there's no need to cruise along the highway to get to a couple of trailheads on the south end of the park.
> 
> It's been 13 weeks since she crashed up there and screwed up her thumb. Glad she's comfortable shifting and hanging onto the bars again.


much flow!!!

such go!!!

awesome to see y'all riding together....last week, my wife said the 8 best words a man could hear: " I think I want to try riding again..." 4 years after a massive crash that included (in no particular order) a 15' flight through the air; torso under a massive downed tree; taco'ed front wheel; a near fall down another embankment to a creek (stopped by the tree); bruises and scars that are still there; a 20' swooping double track curve that got fast real quick

we are gonna get out on beginner trails and start building skill and confidence again


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Hooky day with my wife and another couple on some new-to-us trails.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> much flow!!!
> 
> such go!!!
> 
> ...


Whoa man! That was a quite a crash!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Whoa man! That was a quite a crash!


yeah...and it was real scary to watch from behind b/c I could not prevent it...and I was trying to survive the run myself...her Camelback also probably saved her from a ton of damage to her back given how far she slid on the ground...I know it kept her from going over the embankment on the other side of the downed tree...plus her legs "locked" onto the tree...


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> much flow!!!
> 
> such go!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, man! We're both super happy about yesterday's ride. She's icing her thumb again tonight, so she's still on the mend, but she rode for a few hours yesterday and it didn't screw her hand up too bad. She messed up her elbow, wrist and knee in the crash too, but her thumb injury lasting so long really surprised us.

Glad to hear that your wife wants to get back out too. It's awesome to share the trails with your significant other.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> yeah...and it was real scary to watch from behind b/c I could not prevent it...and I was trying to survive the run myself...her Camelback also probably saved her from a ton of damage to her back given how far she slid on the ground...I know it kept her from going over the embankment on the other side of the downed tree...plus her legs "locked" onto the tree...


Sheesh. But stories like that are why I always wear a biking back pack when I'm riding. that must have been scary to see!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol this morning.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Had a great ride today


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Had a great ride today


Great pics! Sure beats what I had for a ride today, which was 40 minutes on the stationary bike. Still it felt good to get some spins in....


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Nice Weather in Granite Bay & New Glory... *


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Carnies are in town! We checked out the action from a safe distance  We also did a fun local ride


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Carnies are in town! We checked out the action from a safe distance  We also did a fun local ride
> 
> View attachment 1280659
> 
> ...


something cool and old school about the carnival...would never ride any of those rides tho... we always had the State Fair, which was like a huge carnival. Great people watching!!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

People watching at the carnival does sound like fun!

Grabbed the Inbred for some trail fun out here today


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> People watching at the carnival does sound like fun!
> 
> Grabbed the Inbred for some trail fun out here today


man...that first trail is a natural skinny!! How far down is that hill?


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> man...that first trail is a natural skinny!! How far down is that hill?


Lots of super skinny stuff out there. You'd be in seriously bad shape if you rolled down off of that trail. Lots of gnarled manzanita and poison oak to tumble through too. Most of the trails are cut into pretty steep terrain and must have been a real pain to build. I really have a ton of respect and appreciation for the folks who built them.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Late post from last weekend, but I am still re-riding certain sections in my mind 4 days later.

It's not so much that the trails were _that_ awesome - I mean, they were fun trails - but I rode 3 days with some new guys I never met, one of whom turned out to be a perfect style match to myself. Made the weekend really fun.

...and the new bike worked flawlessly and felt great!

-F


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> man...that first trail is a natural skinny!! How far down is that hill?


Nevermind that, I'm obsessed with his On-One.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> Lots of super skinny stuff out there. You'd be in seriously bad shape if you rolled down off of that trail. Lots of gnarled manzanita and poison oak to tumble through too. Most of the trails are cut into pretty steep terrain and must have been a real pain to build. I really have a ton of respect and appreciation for the folks who built them.


definitely...I could never ride on the edge trails like that...my fear of heights would take over...and my fear of all of that shyte to fall into...I would probably attempt it if the fall was more into regular gravel, grass, or trees



jcd46 said:


> Nevermind that, I'm obsessed with his On-One.


well, yeah, but I tend to not get too focused on bikes I can't afford, cause it hurts to know that I can't have it!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Another dawn patrol this morning.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

🔜🔜🔜


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Went riding yesterday in Squamish and fell - again. Hit a rock with my chest, and next thing you know, partially collapsed lung! It was on the first descent. A friend drove me back, and here I am, in the hospital. But... other than same pain from the chest tube to drain the air from my pneumothorax, I don't feel too bad. Prognosis is good, by the way... Might get to go home today, but it will be few weeks before I can ride. Still love this sport!








Early end to the ride....


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

bjeast said:


> Went riding yesterday in Squamish and fell - again. Hit a rock with my chest, and next thing you know, partially collapsed lung! It was on the first descent. A friend drove me back, and here I am, in the hospital. But... other than same pain from the chest tube to drain the air from my pneumothorax, I don't feel too bad. Prognosis is good, by the way... Might get to go home today, but it will be few weeks before I can ride. Still love this sport!
> 
> View attachment 1281221
> 
> Early end to the ride....


Wow...you must have gone down pretty hard! Hope you get better soon, man


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Bummer, bjeast, that doesn't sound good. Hope you make it home soon.

I had decided to ride a trail system I haven't been out to for a couple of months and mostly loaded up my Forester last night so I could get out a bit earlier. Then, just as I was about to leave, something told me I should check the website, even though it hasn't rained lately. Good thing I did, bow season is already open and the best trails were closed until 11:00; I thought that was a bit later in the year.

So, I recently recalled a nearby state park that has a short loop that allows bikes. I rode it over a decade ago and wasn't very impressed with it as a mtb trail, mostly it's an old gravel road. But, could be fun on the CX and I could do some road riding around the park as well.

I parked outside the park and road in to avoid having to pay a parking fee. The loop was fun, small gravel in places were I could do a little drifting/rear wheel break-aways and other curves that were smooth where I could carry some speed. Took a spur that had a bit of a hill that I would have stood for but with loose gravel, I had to keep my butt on the saddle and still would spin briefly and kick up rocks.

After the loop I hit the road and found myself headed out of the park. Found this funky place where the owners had decorated their yard with lots of cool, old, rusted farming equipment. And this truck surrounded by cacti.









Checking my location, I saw there was another nearby park and thought I would ride to it but I was getting short on time and decided to save it for next time. I looked it up when I got home and found it had history to it.









_In 1950, Governor Talmadge leased shoreline to create Red Top Mountain State Park, and nearby established the first "Georgia State Park for *******." The 345-acre park was named George Washington Carver Park, honoring the renowned Tuskegee Institute botanist and inventor.

George Washington Carver State Park became fondly known as "The Beach." Well-known entertainers performed at the park including Ray Charles and Little Richard. Carver Park served as the summer home of the St. John's Ski Bees, the only black water ski club in Georgia and their summer performances attracted blacks from nearby Atlanta and from across the southeast. The Beach is where Mrs. Coretta Scott King spent weekends at church outings, and where Rev. Andrew Young and his family learned to water ski.
_
Hard to believe the first "Georgia State Park for *******" was established only 13 years before I was born. Despite all the racial issues we still have, we have come a long way. I'm glad I didn't ride to it before I had read up on it's history, though I imagine the park must have some historic markers. Looking forward to visiting it next time.

Rode back into the park I had left (Red Top Mnt) and took another spin on the gravel path.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife and I cruised up the hill for a ride today. We’re really liking the new connector trail, Oljon that just opened.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

That sucks bjeast! Healing vibes sent

I like that cactus pic chazpat 

Ol'Bromy: I admire your wife's determination to recover 

Awesome pics and stories... everyone not mentioned!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a late afternoon ride (after my run)


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the good wishes. Kinda sucks, but what can you do? I just wish I weren't going to lose the conditioning, but that's life.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Thanks for the good wishes. Kinda sucks, but what can you do? I just wish I weren't going to lose the conditioning, but that's life.


well wishes as well from Central Ohio!!

Sort of crazy how a collapsed lung is almost "outpatient" now...a lot of stuff is anymore


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> well wishes as well from Central Ohio!!
> 
> Sort of crazy how a collapsed lung is almost "outpatient" now...a lot of stuff is anymore


Thanks for the well wishes. And yeah, I'd be home already if the doctor hadn't gotten too busy in emerg last night.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bjeast said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. And yeah, I'd be home already if the doctor hadn't gotten too busy in emerg last night.


Hoping for a quick recovery bjeast. Going to miss your cool pix for a bit


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

30 miles this morning with the last 5 in the rain. This is not typically what I see at the end of a ride in Arizona. I was good and wiped the bike clean/dry and lubed the chain before putting her away.
Mole


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Hoping for a quick recovery bjeast. Going to miss your cool pix for a bit


Thanks! Can't wait to get out and ride! I know it will be a while, but man I love this sport!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Heal up bjeast! Hope you recover quickly!


Digging all the cool ride stories and pics lately from everyone!


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Got a short ride today on my new bike.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

I know. It's not a mountain bike. But Duck Norris likes to pretend sometimes!
























I need a new saddle.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Heal up bjeast! Hope you recover quickly!
> 
> Digging all the cool ride stories and pics lately from everyone!


Thanks McKinley!

And on the good news front, the doctor said the pneumothorax was looking better on today's X-ray. I'm cleared to begin light work on the stationary bike. I still have to get the situation with my clavicle/sternum sorted out. It's dislocated and kinda... broken and rehealed badly. This last crash seems to have made it worse, so I don't know. We'll see what the orthopedic surgeon says tomorrow. I mean, maybe I should get it fixed anyhow. Sometimes after a ride, I'll be changing a shirt, and someone will see the bumps(s) and say "what the he** is that?" And then I have to explain for the umpteenth time about how I dislocated it 9 years ago.... etc.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Just over 20 miles at Arcadia Management Area in Rhode Island. Awesome day!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

MattiThundrrr said:


> I know. It's not a mountain bike. But Duck Norris likes to pretend sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, you're not the only one posting a non-mountain bike ride! Cool bike.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Saying goodbye to the clouds this evening...and thanking them for the hero dirt.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Been spending time at the bike parks lately. Spent 3 days at Whistler, so awesome! Local bike park closed this past weekend for the season, a bit depressing 

So back to riding the local trails trying to remember how to pedal uphill and steer the narrow trails.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Been spending time at the bike parks lately. Spent 3 days at Whistler, so awesome! Local bike park closed this past weekend for the season, a bit depressing
> 
> So back to riding the local trails trying to remember how to pedal uphill and steer the narrow trails.
> 
> View attachment 1282237


Glad you've been getting in some great rides! Love that trail sign!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Supercycle stuck in tree, check.
Lumberjack themed pun, check.
Random hockey stick, check.

Canandian content requirements fulfilled!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice end of the work week spin on local trails


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Lake Natoma Bluff*


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Yep, rode today. Now I can't move.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Just about 20 miles with 1640 feet of climbing. Great fall morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, I rode today! Not one of my mountain bikes, but my gravel bike. Hard to believe that 1 week ago, I was about to have a chest tube put in to deal with a pneumothorax and the partially collapsed lung I had!

Felt pretty good to get out. I can still feel things moving around in the sternum area, so I know I'm not ready for mountain biking on the North Shore, but tomorrow I might take a light spin on some local trails that have zero features and are flat. If not tomorrow, then Monday. My heart rate seemed a bit higher today than I would have expected, but nothing too bad. I get my last exam on Monday. I'm also going to see a thoracic surgeon when my knee guy refers me (to deal with my right clavicle).


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Cross posted, but still...y'all. I take full credit for this dumbassery.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

NDD said:


> Cross posted, but still...y'all. I take full credit for this dumbassery.


So... what happened?


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

bjeast said:


> So... what happened?


Gross negligence. Didn't realize the bolts were coming loose. I heard what sounded like a rock flying off, started mashing upslope and the chainring bent. Nothing too dramatic, got a nice 4 mile walk o' shame.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

bjeast said:


> Well, I rode today! Not one of my mountain bikes, but my gravel bike. Hard to believe that 1 week ago, I was about to have a chest tube put in to deal with a pneumothorax and the partially collapsed lung I had!
> 
> Felt pretty good to get out. I can still feel things moving around in the sternum area, so I know I'm not ready for mountain biking on the North Shore, but tomorrow I might take a light spin on some local trails that have zero features and are flat. If not tomorrow, then Monday. My heart rate seemed a bit higher today than I would have expected, but nothing too bad. I get my last exam on Monday. I'm also going to see a thoracic surgeon when my knee guy refers me (to deal with my right clavicle).
> 
> ...


Wow! I thought you'd be out much longer. Welcome back my friend!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

NDD said:


> Gross negligence. Didn't realize the bolts were coming loose. I heard what sounded like a rock flying off, started mashing upslope and the chainring bent. Nothing too dramatic, got a nice 4 mile walk o' shame.


So... I think I'd better do some preventative maintenance...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Wow! I thought you'd be out much longer. Welcome back my friend!


Thanks! It's not mountain biking, but at least it's biking! I'm very grateful I have a road bike to ride!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Before I can say speedy recovery... welcome back bjeast! Love your dedication!

NDD...hope you are back in the saddle after your adjustment


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We ended a busy week with a evening ride along the Humber River on Friday. The trail ended at this grassy area. I'm glad I put on some DEET before the ride. Ticks are still active


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> We ended a busy week with a evening ride along the Humber River on Friday. The trail ended at this grassy area. I'm glad I put on some DEET before the ride. Ticks are still active
> 
> View attachment 1282719


How you ride up there without getting lyme disease is totally amazing! True for all the folks out east. Wow! We have Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever (which is carried by ticks) but it is rather rare. No lyme out here, thank the gods!

(You are the very definition of 'supportive.' I admire how generous of spirit you are. Well done!)


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Spanked out a nice 20 miler. Great weather and awesome ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, very short, didn't Strava it, but productive.

She quickly got the hang of it.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

bjeast said:


> So... I haven't posted for a while. Rode last Saturday at Seymour, then Tuesday at Seymour again, then Fromme on Wednesday. Saturday the youngest went with me, and a buddy accompanied us and gave lessons. The kid (18) did very well. Even rode some skinnies (close the ground).
> 
> Monday was a short road/gravel ride. Nothing worth reporting...
> 
> ...


Sorry I'm a little late to the party. I'm just now seeing this and your other crash. Hope you're healing up and good to see you got a ride in. That bottom pic is poster worthy. Great pic and stay on the road to recovery


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Sorry I'm a little late to the party. I'm just now seeing this and your other crash. Hope you're healing up and good to see you got a ride in. That bottom pic is poster worthy. Great pic and stay on the road to recovery


Thanks! That last pic would definitely a pic of what not to do!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

And, a short ride today, but it felt good to get out among the trees of Pacific Spirit Park again, even if it wasn't the North Shore.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Glad your back on the bike already bjeast!

Back out on some fun local trails today. Weather was beautiful and trails were in great shape!








Lots of boardwalk on this trail.














A fun little boarwalk to small rock roll followed by another one right after it. Like a little roller coster.








After ride treat!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Glad your back on the bike already bjeast!
> 
> Back out on some fun local trails today. Weather was beautiful and trails were in great shape!
> 
> ...


Thanks! And that looks like a really fun trail! You have some great trails on the Island!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Spanked out a 16 miler with 3950 feet in elevation gain burning 1575 calories along the way. What a day! Sadly, no photos, just riding.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

patski said:


> View attachment 1282541


I used to pedal around Lake Natoma all of the time during my years in Sacto.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow...good job, Bjeast! Glad you’re back out. 

No rides here since we’re both sick. Looks like everyone else had good rides though!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

beastmaster said:


> How you ride up there without getting lyme disease is totally amazing! True for all the folks out east. Wow! We have Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever (which is carried by ticks) but it is rather rare. No lyme out here, thank the gods!
> 
> (You are the very definition of 'supportive.' I admire how generous of spirit you are. Well done!)


Some areas are worse than others and it's a long season. My hubby and I don't take any chances; there are riders that have admitted to finding ticks. We've been lucky


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Yes, very short, didn't Strava it, but productive.
> 
> She quickly got the hang of it.


So cute! She looks very happy!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We went for a nice and easy spin


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

beastmaster said:


> Spanked out a 16 miler with 3950 feet in elevation gain burning 1575 calories along the way. What a day! Sadly, no photos, just riding.


Wow. Serious climbing. 16 miles here in eastern MA would get you 1000 feet on a good day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> We went for a nice and easy spin
> 
> View attachment 1283051
> 
> ...


Dat's what I'm talking about! Great fall colors and having a blast! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

ravewoofer said:


> Wow. Serious climbing. 16 miles here in eastern MA would get you 1000 feet on a good day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Living in the intermountain west--northern New Mexico specifically--means lots and lots of big hills. I live at 7,000 feet and am surrounded by 12 to 13,0000 mountain peaks. Just a 3 hour drive north is Crested Butte, Salida, Monarch Crest, Telluride. But they are all super popular with loads and loads of people on those trails while our stuff is quiet and remote. I live in a very special place to be sure, especially as a mountain biker and skier (Taos ski valley is an hour from the house).

Massachusetts is a fine place. There are just too many people back there for me. You guys do have some good riding in the north western part of the state.

Have fun!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

glad to see everyone out, and bjeast back so quick...

waiting for fall to actually happen here in Ohio to kill off all of the bugs, and get me excited about riding!!! I can't find the motivation to ride in 99% humidity and 90+ degree heat...plus my doc says I am not allowed to in that kind of heat anyways...no problem following those orders

hope to get some miles this weekend...temps in the mid 60's, and no humidity coming up!!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> So cute! She looks very happy!


Thank you CL!

Bjeast, man that was quick great to hear that!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Short on ride time so I've been riding to places that my family drives to. Fortunately, there are little bits of singletrack on the way to almost everywhere (esp. if you take the scenic route ).
So I've been getting my fix.

Also found a new park where the trails are nice (albeit short) and the "No Bikes" signs are conspicuously absent. It will be a great venue for some newb fatbiking once the snow starts piling up. :thumbsup:

-F


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I didn't ride today .. BUT!!! I did ride this past weekend at Angle Fire!!!

I call this one, "Fall in Angel Fire"


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

shwinn8 said:


> I didn't ride today .. BUT!!! I did ride this past weekend at Angle Fire!!!
> 
> I call this one, "Fall in Angel Fire"


I needed this pic after today's tropical misery...more for tomorrow as well...:madman::cryin:


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Fleas said:


> Short on ride time so I've been riding to places that my family drives to. Fortunately, there are little bits of singletrack on the way to almost everywhere (esp. if you take the scenic route ).
> So I've been getting my fix.
> 
> Also found a new park where the trails are nice (albeit short) and the "No Bikes" signs are conspicuously absent. It will be a great venue for some newb fatbiking once the snow starts piling up. :thumbsup:
> ...


So another ride wedged into the schedule Monday, but this was sorta the opposite: I went to a "secret" trail and discovered that it had been paved over with a MUP. (!!!)

It was just about brand new, too. But I managed to get oriented despite the changes, and found my way around one of the many split-rail fences along the path to find a smidge of forgotten singletrack remained. So I got my fix.

This morning it was trail duties as usual. I coulda rode all day as nice as it was.

-F


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

patski said:


> View attachment 1283839
> 
> View attachment 1283841


Cool pics! I've never actually done a night ride, but it does look fun!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, time is at a premium with a puppy but had to get out for a morning spin. I did beat my loop's time by 6minutes.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Fleas said:


> Short on ride time so I've been riding to places that my family drives to. Fortunately, there are little bits of singletrack on the way to almost everywhere (esp. if you take the scenic route ).
> So I've been getting my fix.
> 
> Also found a new park where the trails are nice (albeit short) and the "No Bikes" signs are conspicuously absent. It will be a great venue for some newb fatbiking once the snow starts piling up. :thumbsup:
> ...





Fleas said:


> So another ride wedged into the schedule Monday, but this was sorta the opposite: I went to a "secret" trail and discovered that it had been paved over with a MUP. (!!!)
> 
> It was just about brand new, too. But I managed to get oriented despite the changes, and found my way around one of the many split-rail fences along the path to find a smidge of forgotten singletrack remained. So I got my fix.
> 
> ...


So, this is turning into a pretty good week of riding!

My plan was to hit Ray's Indoor yesterday as it was the season opener open house, but it was so nice _out_side I hit the Thorn MTB Trail before sunset, THEN went to Ray's.

The Thorn is known for its many roots, but this spot is fast and smooth. And because of the circular layout of this segment I often find myself chasing deer from one side of the giant circle allllllll the way around to the other.
























No pix from Rays, but suffice it to say that place is really amazing, with a few route changes and updates for the 2019-2020 season. AND Ray himself was there to greet visitors.

-F


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fleas said:


> So, this is turning into a pretty good week of riding!
> 
> My plan was to hit Ray's Indoor yesterday as it was the season opener open house, but it was so nice _out_side I hit the Thorn MTB Trail before sunset, THEN went to Ray's.
> 
> ...


those mushrooms are creepy!!! The wheels look cool...where did you get those?

Fall is definitely here now...can't wait to get out this weekend. I need to get up to Ray's...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> those mushrooms are creepy!!! The wheels look cool...where did you get those?
> 
> Fall is definitely here now...can't wait to get out this weekend. I need to get up to Ray's...


I bought the last Velocity Blunts before the Blunt SS came out and one of them was defective. There were no standard black replacements, so the salesman offered me his tradeshow leftovers: pink, woodgrain, or skulls.

This is when it was brand new.








More recently with the beefier tire.








There's a half a chance it's a one-of-a-kind. :thumbsup:

Those mushrooms looked like they were in the process of exploding in super slow motion. They were growing on the logs of an alt line stunt. I rode [floated] right over them - missing them - then went back for the pic.

-F


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Pre-ride check, it amazes me where tubeless sealant will seep from.








Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Tried my hand at cross racing today.

Not bad, wasn't shot down in flames, maybe top 5, have to wait and see. I decided to be a problem child and use one of my fatbikes...


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Rained this week, but today was nice so back out on the trails. Checked out some new trails, then hit some of the old favorites.








A leaf stuck to my tire before we even start the trail!








Boardwalk








More boardwalk








So much boardwalk!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Celebrated my birthday Saturday with a ride and some friends.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^Happy Birthday! My B-day is in February and I generally make a ski day of it. Good that you got a ride in for yours.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Classic New Mexico ride today. Rancho Viejo loop! Up REM to RV to Borrego and back around to REM for one of the most technical drops in all of NM. Some of that lower REM is super high consequence (as in if you fall, you will get badly hurt or worse). I should have taken a few photos of the aspens. It was glorious up there today.

13.86 miles with 3166 of vertical climbing. Burned 1324 calories. (Data tracked using Cyclemeter app. One of my friends used his Strava and it said 14.92 miles with 3772 vertical. Interesting differences.) Nice workout. Not too intense, but a good burn.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Posted this in the wrong forum, but... after a stationary bike ride earlier in the week, I got out on the road bike again for about a 43 km road ride yesterday. Rode from the house to a place in Vancouver called Iona beach. From there I rode out on a jetty a few kilometres. As I was there, I realized that just two weeks ago I was about to be diagnosed with my partially collapsed lung. I still can't mountain bike because my sternum is too unstable, but it sure does feel good to get out on a bike!








One of the views where the jetty begins.








The bike at the end of the jetty








A close-up of the little inukshuk someone built (you can see it in the previous picture)








Looking back to land...


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Took a ride on a new trail for me today. Was 70 degrees and perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

We’re slowly getting over our colds and we were able to do a short ride today. It was great to be out on the trails and we’re planning to ride again tomorrow


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Yesterday we rode around Jackson Demonstration State Forest for a couple of hours. Today we’re heading out on some other trails...no shortage of places to ride around Fort Bragg/Mendocino.

After the ride yesterday we got some delicious food and beers at one of the local breweries, then we took our pooch to the beach. Not a bad day


----------



## Utilitrack (Jul 13, 2017)

*Carrabassett Valley, Maine*


----------



## mroczek90 (Aug 24, 2019)

Holy... What a Giant mushroom in first post


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Yesterday we rode around Jackson Demonstration State Forest for a couple of hours. Today we're heading out on some other trails...no shortage of places to ride around Fort Bragg/Mendocino.
> 
> After the ride yesterday we got some delicious food and beers at one of the local breweries, then we took our pooch to the beach. Not a bad day


Great pics, cool trees and yummy beer, very nice!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks, McKinley. We had a great day yesterday, today was pretty awesome too. 

We went back into Jackson Demo, but to a different spot today. We didn’t see anyone on the trails...think we had to whole place to ourselves. We were glad to see that one of the trails that was closed for logging last year is open again. Gonna be a few years before the forest around the trail starts to recover...can’t wait. In a couple of days we’ll move into the Mendo Woodlands for some rides.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride this evening. Days are shorter but rides are still colorful


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome first picture CL!^^^


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Licious, you should make a collage of Chris’s wheelie photos as a gift. Looking better all the time.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ :lol::lol: DJ I'll have to keep that in mind

Thanks jcd46 ! The colours are peaking and the sun was just setting. We were running out of daylight

Some interesting graffiti


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Where the proverbial "rubber" meets the proverbial "road."









These tires are total boat anchors but they certainly grip like nothing else!

Atalaya trail...loose, chunky, and STEEP!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did yesterday, it was fun to be out, rode a place I haven't been in a bit. It's really nice but a bit sad to see most of the stables abandoned and the sad true that some developer is going to build a freaking mall here at some point.


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

First snowfall of the season










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

6280 said:


> First snowfall of the season
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my heart skipped a beat!!!! hope we get more of the white stuff here in Ohio this year


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

6280 said:


> First snowfall of the season
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish we could get some of that up here in Alaska!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

6280 said:


> First snowfall of the season
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm in Northern Colorado as well. You forgot to mention the 50° temperature drop in 6 hours. It was 80° yesterday and by 10pm it was 30°.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

We went out into the Mendocino woodlands yesterday and did a great loop that a local told us about. We’d ridden all of these trails before, but never put this route together on our own. The trails out there have a really great backwoods feel to them. Tons of climbing and super steep terrain too


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Today we only rode a few miles since we decided to help a local club with a trail day. We’re up here so frequently that we’re actually members, so we pitched in today. 

We gathered at the trail head in the morning, ate delicious pastries and drank coffee before pedaling into the work site. We moved rocks all day to shore up a corner that probably would have collapsed when winter hits. Looks like it’ll drain well now too. Super tired...


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Wasn't feeling good all day but since I only get the time to ride on the weekends, I was going to go regardless. Took it easy and a bit short (only little over 4 miles) and checked out trails that I hadn't seen yet. There's more out there that I have yet to explore.

Took these two shots. Working with RAW format, you can really save an otherwise, crappy looking shot (see before and after comparison)


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice. What bike is this?



Ol Bromy said:


> Yesterday we rode around Jackson Demonstration State Forest for a couple of hours.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

patski said:


> Nice. What bike is this?


That's my wife's new Why Supple 7. I originally wanted to get one, but she beat me to it.

Our bars barely fit between those redwoods. The bark was busted up from the recent Caspar Classic race coming through here.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

We did our annual fall colors ride this weekend.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow^^^^^^ lucky!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a local ride and did our civic duty and voted. Bad moon a rising too... awwwooo!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Made two trips out today, with the intent to do the same loop and improve time and line knowledge, not that there is one. Blew out a plug out of the rear on the second trip, so time was not improved.

Pics do not give the chunkiness and grade justice.


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

Where is J?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I rode 15 miles this weekend on my new Recluse frame. My SRAM AXS shifted perfectly without any problems. Switching out wheels and the frame lost a total in 4 pounds of weight and I noticed the difference immediately. Pedaling was way easier going from a 34 pound bike to 30 pounds. I also noticed that my heart rate dropped a lot too. Maybe this new bike build is good for my health 



















Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Cyclemeter vs Strava--Your mileage may vary!

Using the exact same device (iPhone 7+) with both apps open at the same time, I am getting some fairly significant differences in over all mileage and vertical feet climbed. If my GPS signal is coming from the same device at the exact same time on the exact same trails, why would the Strava be about 14% more? Seems strange, but perhaps this is something written into the code of either Strava or Cyclemeter for some unknown reason. Anyone else notice this discrepancy between these two apps? Which one do you feel is more accurate?

Here is what happened:

Stava recorded 23.81 mi, 3981 elevation gain with a moving time of 3:42.08 while averaging 6.4mph and 1803 calories burned.

Cyclemeter recorded 22.37 mi, 3501 feet climbed with a moving time of 4:01.07 while averaging 5.57 mph and 1839 calories burned.

My stats are the same in both apps.

Seems very strange indeed.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

It's great to see everyone's pics! I CANNOT WAIT to get back on a mountain bike! I did ride my Slash around the backyard a few days ago, but that doesn't count. However, I am road riding , which is better than nothing. 

Friday I went out with my youngest for a short 35 minute ride, yesterday I hit the spin bike, and today we pedaled to a local farm to table restaurant called "Fable," for a delicious meal! I'm also getting back to my core workouts, which has been good, despite my sternum not being quite right. My goal is to get back on one of my mountain bikes next weekend!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Got out for a quick ride at one of my favorite trail areas. XC trails with lots of narrow singletrack with plenty of rocks and roots.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks great McKinley! If it was as nice on the island as it was here in Vancouver, you had a fantastic day for a ride!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

We did a 19 mile ride yesterday with 3059’ elevation gain. We wanted to finally ride the trail that we worked on since we’d only ridden the top half that one time. It was a super fun 5 mile descent that we definitely enjoyed. The folks in the club gave us a great loop to try that incorporated that trail and a few others that we could just add onto one of our favorite rides. We loved the new stuff and we had a blast. Heading out again today


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics! Looks (and sounds) like some a great ride. I really can't wait to get out on my mountain bikes again! This weekend, rain or shine (unless it's a deluge - I draw the line there).


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

bjeast said:


> It's great to see everyone's pics! I CANNOT WAIT to get back on a mountain bike! I did ride my Slash around the backyard a few days ago, but that doesn't count. However, I am road riding , which is better than nothing.
> 
> Friday I went out with my youngest for a short 35 minute ride, yesterday I hit the spin bike, and today we pedaled to a local farm to table restaurant called "Fable," for a delicious meal! I'm also getting back to my core workouts, which has been good, despite my sternum not being quite right. My goal is to get back on one of my mountain bikes next weekend!


This place needs a "like" button.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I must be getting better with my climbing ability. Two rides in a row now that I haven't had hikers yell at me from behind, "Coming around on your left"


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

After 6 weeks of very few rides with no more than 2 consecutive days riding, I finally have found some motivation again and have been able to string 6 consecutive days of riding together. Here are a few shots from the past week.

This morning








Yesterday with friends








Monday, just before going over the bars








One from the weekend


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I went for a quicky yesterday: 11 miles with 2300 vertical feet of climbing in 1:38 min. I did stop on the final climb back out to the trailhead when I encountered some unyielding cows in the middle of the trail. Only when I got back on the bike and rode directly into their group did they disperse. Haha! Moooove out of the way!!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Yesterday was the last ride of our trip. I always posted a day late out there since we’re busy vacationers and the WiFi isn’t great. The trip was pretty great though. Can’t wait to get back


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like you guys had a great trip! Those are some nice trails!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I rode yesterday on some fresh homemade singletrack. I have always wanted to make a network of trails on my property, but the fear of ticks kept me on existing trails this summer. 
I have two work in progress trails so far; one is steep, flowy and loamy, and the other is rocky, narrow, and technical. 

There is nothing more satisfying than riding trails you built yourself.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

From yesterday's ride. Today's hasn't happened...yet


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Must be doing something wrong, got a hole in the brand new rear Maxxis. When the sealant isn't spewing out, there's still an audible seeping of air when you put your finger on the hole. It's not a large hole, I think it was from a corner of a sharp rock.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Life got in the way of the normal BIG Sunday ride. (I got to play plumber by replacing our 50 gallon hot water heater)

Some friends went up to southern Colorado (near Wolf Creek) for a weekend of riding. Unfortunately I had other things to do which prevented me from joining them (before our hot water heater gave up the ghost). But the Wolf Creek cam showed it to be sort of cold up there so I am not sure if I just dodged the cold bullet! Haha!









After playing plumber I got in a little high altitude attitude adjustment. Nice down here. Sort of chilly up high, but nice day for a spin. (Especially after wrestling two 150+ pound hot water heaters around (one down to the basement and one up from it).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a caturday evening ride on some local trails. We had a nice colourful and dry weekend


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

JimF777 said:


> Must be doing something wrong, got a hole in the brand new rear Maxxis. When the sealant isn't spewing out, there's still an audible seeping of air when you put your finger on the hole. It's not a large hole, I think it was from a corner of a sharp rock.
> 
> View attachment 1287707
> View attachment 1287709
> ...


That sucks! I tore a hole in a brand new Schwalbe on a sharp rock recently. The hole was too big for the sealant to plug, but I was able to use rubber cement and glue a patch on the inside of the tire. Also brushed Shoe Goo over the hole on the outside of the tire. Everything has held great. I'm thinking about switching to Stan's Race for the larger particulate chunks once I use up the jug of tire sauce I've got.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a caturday evening ride on some local trails. We had a nice colourful and dry weekend
> 
> View attachment 1287735
> 
> ...


Ah, the requisite wheelie pic! Like those fall colours!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, as you all know, I've been itching to get back on a mountain bike after the whole partially-collapsed lung thing.

So four weeks ago I was laying in the hospital with a tube in my chest to deal with the pneumothorax, already looking forward to riding again (despite my doctor thinking I was nuts). I thought I would yesterday, but my daughter had other plans for me in the morning, so I just got on the road bike for a short spin yesterday. And... today I was going. I wanted to go so badly it would have taken a major deluge to stop me. Fortunately, a buddy went with me, so it was back to Squamish today!

We stuck to easy-ish trails, and despite the wet, it felt so great to be back out there! I'm not sure when I'll get my head completely back in the game, and there are some things I've done that I likely won't do again, but that's okay! It was a bit of bad luck (and bad riding) that led to such a severe injury, but that's life. I did wear chest protection this time and I'm just happy to be riding again!








A little wet on the way to Squamish...








But for the first couple of loops, it wasn't that bad!








The bike and I








Proof that I actually rode!


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

My girl and I hit the western part of NC for my bday for a long weekend.

I'm nursing several soft tissue injuries but still was able to let it rip at times.









Panthertown









Panthertown









Avery Creek (rework) in PNF









Heartbreak Ridge overlook in PNF. Including Star Gap, almost 6mi descending in total!!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Still dry and dusty here, highs in the upper 80's to lower 90's









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

natas1321 said:


> Still dry and dusty here, highs in the upper 80's to lower 90's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that pic!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

bjeast said:


> I'm just happy to be riding again!


And we're happy you're riding again as well! Amazing how fast you've come back.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol this morning checking for downed trees from yesterday's windstorm to report to the trail crew. It felt good to clean a climb I haven't cleaned on that bike in almost 11 months. Trying to re-learn how to dress for temperatures in the 30's.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chazpat said:


> And we're happy you're riding again as well! Amazing how fast you've come back.


Thanks - it was a long month off the mountain bikes, but I've already informed my daughter that this Saturday I'm mountain biking. Possibly also Sunday.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Trying to re-learn how to dress for temperatures in the 30's.


One of the most important things I have found regarding dressing to ride in the cold is layers and ventilation.

Anything that keeps you adequately warm standing still will make you sweat excessively when pedaling, which will make you too cold descending or standing still. So you need to be able to add and remove layers. You also need to be able to ventilate your outer layers to adjust to what you are doing. I find that if I dress such that I am comfortable pedaling on flat ground at an easy pace with the outer layer about 3/4 zipped I am perfect. I can unzip more and partially unzip the next layer for climbs, zip everything up for descents, and then I have either a space blanket or another layer in my pack. The former if I don't plan on long stops and need something for emergencies, the latter if I do plan on long stops.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bronxbomber252 said:


> One of the most important things I have found regarding dressing to ride in the cold is layers and ventilation.
> 
> Anything that keeps you adequately warm standing still will make you sweat excessively when pedaling, which will make you too cold descending or standing still. So you need to be able to add and remove layers. You also need to be able to ventilate your outer layers to adjust to what you are doing. I find that if I dress such that I am comfortable pedaling on flat ground at an easy pace with the outer layer about 3/4 zipped I am perfect. I can unzip more and partially unzip the next layer for climbs, zip everything up for descents, and then I have either a space blanket or another layer in my pack. The former if I don't plan on long stops and need something for emergencies, the latter if I do plan on long stops.


yep....simple layers for me. My winter rides are usually between 2-3 hours.

here in the midwest, I ride in the winter with my base layer, a normal t shirt, and my old Novara rain coat on...this keeps me comfy down to 10*F. Legs are base layer and camo shorts. Usually have a balaclava on around my neck and under my helmet. This is also what I use for when it is snowing or sleeting.

I basically take what I ride with in the summer and add stuff underneath it for warmth. The rain coat gives wind and water protection

I love the cold, so it takes a lot to get me "really cold".


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> Trying to re-learn how to dress for temperatures in the 30's.





bronxbomber252 said:


> One of the most important things I have found regarding dressing to ride in the cold is layers and ventilation.
> 
> Anything that keeps you adequately warm standing still will make you sweat excessively when pedaling, which will make you too cold descending or standing still. So you need to be able to add and remove layers. You also need to be able to ventilate your outer layers to adjust to what you are doing. I find that if I dress such that I am comfortable pedaling on flat ground at an easy pace with the outer layer about 3/4 zipped I am perfect. I can unzip more and partially unzip the next layer for climbs, zip everything up for descents, and then I have either a space blanket or another layer in my pack. The former if I don't plan on long stops and need something for emergencies, the latter if I do plan on long stops.





str8edgMTBMXer said:


> yep....simple layers for me. My winter rides are usually between 2-3 hours.
> 
> here in the midwest, I ride in the winter with my base layer, a normal t shirt, and my old Novara rain coat on...this keeps me comfy down to 10*F. Legs are base layer and camo shorts. Usually have a balaclava on around my neck and under my helmet. This is also what I use for when it is snowing or sleeting.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I have been mountain biking, skiing, and snowshoeing in cold temps down to -10F for 35+ years, so have my clothing systems pretty dialed. This re-learning is actually just the seasonal re-calibration of my body to the temps and trying to remember what clothing pieces worked best for the temps this same time last year.

This particular ride starts in a cold valley and has a big climb (1700' in 3.5 miles) up into an area that is usually warmer than the valley by 10-15F, so we warm up pretty quickly. The 7-ish mile descent can be pretty chilly though, especially if the sun isn't up yet.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

One of my favorite back country rides starts at 9,300 feet (2834m) and ends at 2,500 feet (762m). Typically ridden in spring and fall, it is usually in the 30’s or 40’s F (-1 to 9 C) at the top first thing in the morning, and in the 80’s or 90’s F (27 to 37 C) at the bottom mid day. Dressing for that us always a challenge.

To make matters worse, there is a 2000 ft (610m) climb in the middle


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bronxbomber252 said:


> One of my favorite back country rides starts at 9,300 feet (2834m) and ends at 2,500 feet (762m). Typically ridden in spring and fall, it is usually in the 30's or 40's F (-1 to 9 C) at the top first thing in the morning, and in the 80's or 90's F (27 to 37 C) at the bottom mid day. Dressing for that us always a challenge.
> 
> To make matters worse, there is a 2000 ft (610m) climb in the middle


Sounds like many of my trips down Porcupine Rim: cold at the LaSal Mountain Road above Jimmy Keen, but with a very toasty ride back into town at the end.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> Thanks guys. I have been mountain biking, skiing, and snowshoeing in cold temps down to -10F for 35+ years, so have my clothing systems pretty dialed. This re-learning is actually just the seasonal re-calibration of my body to the temps and trying to remember what clothing pieces worked best for the temps this same time last year.
> 
> This particular ride starts in a cold valley and has a big climb (1700' in 3.5 miles) up into an area that is usually warmer than the valley by 10-15F, so we warm up pretty quickly. The 7-ish mile descent can be pretty chilly though, especially if the sun isn't up yet.


Yep, not that cold where I am but what I need to wear does differ between mountain biking, road biking and trail running. Road biking is the most difficult for me to get right, more out in the open and moving at faster speeds.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had a ride today in the Delta Watershed here in the BC lower mainland. A buddy texted to see if I had time - which I didn't - so I went!  A bit wet, but still fun!


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Still nursing some injuries but got out for a chill ride w/my girl ...


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Yesterday...









Today...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Friday dawn patrol


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Halloween must be getting close.

I guess these just grow on the side of the trail this time of year?








And in keeping with the Halloween theme, I saw this guy crossing the trail.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Love the pics, everyone! Love that dawn image, in particular, though all the pictures are great. 👍


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep, 16.5 miles beat the rain.:thumbsup:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

After my midweek ride, I got out again today. My buddy wanted to go back to Squamish. Three of us rode a new trail called Pamplemousse, which was great. Then we went back to an old favourite called "Leave of Absence." Its mostly a fairly easy trail, with a few challenging but very doable features. There's this one rock roll I enjoy, but I hadn't been back to since the pneumothorax five weeks ago in Squamish.

I was rather nervous. In fact I was inordinately nervous, since I've done this roll quite a few times. But I guess the injury was in my head. Anyhow, I managed it with no problems, though the adrenalin was really flowing! Anyhow it was a beautiful day and, as always, great to get out on the bike!
















However minimal, the chest protection gives a bit of peace of mind!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

rode with the wife today... a bit of waiting for her to catch up.. a bit of worry because the wife actually crashed pretty hard last time we rode... I was trying to pick "safer" things to ride...

8miles~ good fun.. no crashes good stuff.. we have nice bikes and are lucky to have

that.. my wife's bike is a bit nicer than mine...I ride a Trance adv 2 and my wife has a Liv live intregue advance 0 honestly not much to complain about bike wise here..


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Glad you’re back out there, Bjeast and happy to hear your wife had a good ride, atarione. My wife’s recovered from her crash well and she’s even done with physical therapy after this week. We’re planning to ride tomorrow


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Glad you're back out there, Bjeast and happy to hear your wife had a good ride, atarione. My wife's recovered from her crash well and she's even done with physical therapy after this week. We're planning to ride tomorrow


Thanks! And it's great that your wife has finished with physio, at least in terms of needing to go regularly (are we ever really finished with physio?)!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^Good to hear you're back out again, bjeast.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Sometimes its good to get the order different. 2470 vertical gave me an amazing 5462 foot drop all on single track! Storm rolling in tomorrow so this might have been the last high mountain ride of the year.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

beastmaster said:


> Sometimes its good to get the order different. 2470 vertical gave me an amazing 5462 foot drop all on single track! Storm rolling in tomorrow so this might have been the last high mountain ride of the year.
> 
> View attachment 1289215


If that's the last "high" ride you get this year, it was worth it. That's a great view!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

We cruised up the hill to ride Skeggs today. The wind up there was crazy strong. There were multiple trees down across the trails and we were almost hit by a sizable branch at one point. Loads of dust and pollen in the air so we’re both coughing a bit, but we felt great and had a super fun ride. Thankfully our power was never shut off, but many of our neighbors will be sitting in the dark tonight. We need rain big time


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

More riding, less pics for me. Not sure what the hell is happening there, I'm usually snapping more than I need to.

Here's one of my son before hitting a rocky black diamond trail for his first time, that he's worked up in his mind and super scary. It turned out super fun.... as I knew it would.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Late day ride on Saturday. Singlesprocket is rehabbing from a knee injury... no wheelies for now


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

So many great ride stories and pics, it's awesome!

bjeast, Nice to see your already back hitting the trails and back to Squamish, such good trails there!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Late day ride on Saturday. Singlesprocket is rehabbing from a knee injury... no wheelies for now
> 
> View attachment 1289331
> 
> ...


he gets a reprieve!! He has logged enough wheelies for all of us!

Healing vibes his way for sure!!!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

back on the saddle.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Not too many 20 degree days left (that's like 70 in Freedom Units)... Since my MTB isn't working, and my klunker/cruiser is in pieces, I took the Diamondback 24" BMX out. No pictures, because it isn't a mountain bike, just a warning: watch for fallen leaves! They are SLIIIIICK!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Not too many 20 degree days left (that's like 70 in Freedom Units)... Since my MTB isn't working, and my klunker/cruiser is in pieces, I took the Diamondback 24" BMX out. No pictures, because it isn't a mountain bike, just a warning: watch for fallen leaves! They are SLIIIIICK!!


oh yeah...for the next month or 2 our trails become fallen leaf chutes in some places!! Brakes are sort of pointless sometimes in these conditions


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Yesterday, late afternoon. Leaves everywhere. No one out because the skies were sketch, and the trails were a bit wet.

I dig conditions like this.

Mind was in the game. Bandit trail has lots of roots and rocks, some creek crossings, and I was able to slide with the slickness of the situation. I even rolled the big, wet log below. Good times, Wook!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Sounds like it was a great ride!


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Sounds like it was a great ride!


Sweet ride, indeed...

A couple months back I started to not wear gloves, and recently, I started not wearing pads on my local trails. As a result, I've noticed my mental and physical game is more focused without pads.

Now, this was my first ride w/o pads in the wet, and I was riding (some sections) like I normally do when it's dry. So, when I finished this ride without any crashes or close-calls, I felt pretty damn stoked. Bike control was pretty solid.

I know you've been riding since your injury, how's your chest doing these days after all the riding? All good? Also, have you hit Sourkraut in Squamish?


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

New Jump / Skills line ~nearly complete short ride from my house.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Folsom Rodeocross & Heckle Halloweenie*

Rode by the Old Subaru and over a Rattlesnake on our way to Heckle Halloween-ie


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It rained all day  Trails to wet so we did an urban ride


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Good ride today, again solo. Went for some extra miles (for me) which means more climbing, and my legs are feeling it now.

There's always tomorrow....


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

woodchips said:


> Sweet ride, indeed...
> 
> A couple months back I started to not wear gloves, and recently, I started not wearing pads on my local trails. As a result, I've noticed my mental and physical game is more focused without pads.
> 
> ...


Oh man, I'd be too nervous to ride without pads. Thanks for asking about the riding! It's going okay, though I'm still pretty tentative! Was at Fromme today, and Squamish tomorrow. I'm a little worried about hard crashes right now. I'll have to ask my buddy about that trail tomorrow! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Get your rides in and or charge up your lights


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Ebikes are a joke!

Today our regular Sunday group ride met up with two Ebike riders. The ride was technical with lots of steep sustained single track climbing as well as short super steep punchy loose climbs. Supposedly this is the stuff for which were made. I just looked up the the technical specs on the motors in these Specialized motorcycles. They make 250W of "nominal" power. One of the riders said he had a difficult time keeping up with us on his "motorcycle." My Strava estimated my average power output at 118W. We weren't trying to haul ass either. I was well below my fast times. One of the Ebike riders bailed and the other, stronger rider continued on with us. He was able to do some impressive little climbs, but he had 250W of possible extra power too. He freely admitted that if was on his regular, non-power assist bike he would have been smoked. He asked if riding would make him stronger and we all laughed. "Only if you ride a regular bike!"

13.61 miles with 2562 vertical feet of climbing and 1060 calories burnt in 2:09 of ride time.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

beastmaster said:


> 13.61 miles with 2562 vertical feet of climbing and 1060 calories burnt in 2:09 of ride time.


For you? Calorie count sounds low. Or is that on the ebike?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a local ride today. Temp was 4C (I needed to layer up  )


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

chazpat said:


> For you? Calorie count sounds low. Or is that on the ebike?


I don't ride an ebike (and won't!). The calorie count was mine. It did seem a little low to me as well. If I really wanted to know my real numbers I could use my heart rate monitor and my power meter cranks but those days are behind me. Haha! Just like those dudes were on their ebikes!

Guess what really bums me out is that all of our town trails and higher mountain trails are off limits to motorized vehicles and yet these two guys (who know) were on them with their ebikes (which are classified as motorized vehicles). What do you do when you know the people violating the law?


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Good to hear you're back on the trails bjeast

The wife and I and another couple we ride with a lot got a good ride in ystrdy. Perfect bluebird sky with great views


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a local ride today. Temp was 4C (I needed to layer up  )
> 
> View attachment 1290703
> 
> ...


Nice ride, but yes, it's getting to be that time of year! At least in much of Canada.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, it was quite a weekend! On Saturday morning a buddy and I went for a nice ride on Mt. Fromme. It was a beautiful morning, and the trails were in great shape. We ended running into (not literally) a couple of people from our riding club. We all had a fun ride.









Saturday at Fromme...

On Sunday it was back to Squamish and it was exactly the ride I was hoping for before the rain hits later this week! The weather was gorgeous, the trails were fantastic and the four of us had a great ride! And bonus, another ride at Squamish without a subsequent trip an ER! 

I do love riding up there! We rode Leave of Absence, then Pamplemousse, climbed Fifty Shades and Fifty Shades more and rode Entrails, Boney Elbows, and finished with the easy but fun Roller Coaster. It was one of those perfect fall days. Despite the morning frost, by noon the slabs were super grippy (at least, the ones we rode).









Me on Boney Elbows (wide angle lens on my buddy's phone)









The end of a slab on Boney Elbows









My buddy on the same slab near the beginning









One of the group navigating Boney Elbows









My friend finished the first berm on Pamplemousse!

It was definitely one of the best fall rides I've ever had. I felt pretty good on the bike, no crashes, and even though the ribs and lung still crossed my mind, I tried to stay within my limits and had a great weekend!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

beastmaster said:


> I don't ride an ebike (and won't!).


lol, I wasn't implying that! I thought maybe the ebiker had given you his calorie count for his workout as I would have expected your count to be higher with that amount of climbing.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful shots of Squamish there Bjeast! Gotta ride up there someday 

After work loop got dark pretty fast tonight. Saw 8 or 9 deer on the trails tonight too. I’ve been seeing more deer than normal at waterdog recently. I guess that’s why people have been spotting more mountain lions in the area this year. 

Thankfully I didn’t see any cats, but did get spooked once when I caught some critter’s eye shine in my periphery. Always takes a couple of rides to get used to riding in the dark again.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

bjeast said:


> On Sunday it was back to Squamish and it was exactly the ride I was hoping for before the rain hits later this week! The weather was gorgeous, the trails were fantastic and the four of us had a great ride! And bonus, another ride at Squamish without a subsequent trip an ER!
> 
> I do love riding up there! We rode Leave of Absence, then Pamplemousse, climbed Fifty Shades and Fifty Shades more and rode Entrails, Boney Elbows, and finished with the easy but fun Roller Coaster. It was one of those perfect fall days. Despite the morning frost, by noon the slabs were super grippy (at least, the ones we rode).
> 
> It was definitely one of the best fall rides I've ever had. I felt pretty good on the bike, no crashes, and even though the ribs and lung still crossed my mind, I tried to stay within my limits and had a great weekend!


Nice - good times!! ... and no trips to the ER, even better!

I miss Squamish. Went in 2018 for first time, looking to get back next year. Maybe we can hook-up? I rode SoT, Cakewalk, LoA, and some others. My girl and I walked up Intestinal Fortitude and Larvicide from the slab endings. Just wow! You ever roll these? One day I want to be able to hit that finishing slab on IF.

Btw, did you guys look for Sourkraut?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

woodchips said:


> Nice - good times!! ... and no trips to the ER, even better!
> 
> I miss Squamish. Went in 2018 for first time, looking to get back next year. Maybe we can hook-up? I rode SoT, Cakewalk, LoA, and some others. My girl and I walked up Intestinal Fortitude and Larvicide from the slab endings. Just wow! You ever roll these? One day I want to be able to hit that finishing slab on IF.
> 
> Btw, did you guys look for Sourkraut?


We did find it, I think. If it's what we thought it was, there is zero chance I'd ever ride it. It is one scary looking slab..... But yeah, once the weather gets better, we could ride. My rides are pretty chill. I'm never the first down, and often like to stop to take pics....


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Beautiful shots of Squamish there Bjeast! Gotta ride up there someday
> 
> After work loop got dark pretty fast tonight. Saw 8 or 9 deer on the trails tonight too. I've been seeing more deer than normal at waterdog recently. I guess that's why people have been spotting more mountain lions in the area this year.
> 
> Thankfully I didn't see any cats, but did get spooked once when I caught some critter's eye shine in my periphery. Always takes a couple of rides to get used to riding in the dark again.


Thanks Ol Bromy. Okay, I gotta get me some lights! Everyone seems to be doing it and it looks pretty cool, if not a little freaky!

And yes, if you two ever make it out here, we'll get you out on the trails. I have to admit that Squamish is my new favourite place to ride, even though I'll always love Fromme (and then Seymour)


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got in 15 miles after work and caught the sunset


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> It rained all day  Trails to wet so we did an urban ride
> 
> View attachment 1290513
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 1290517


^^^Stole this pic. :thumbsup:

Finally hit West Branch SP for the 1st time in probly 10 yrs. The guys went hard out of the gate so I was getting wrung out pretty good, but I found my legs and my rhythm and made a good ride out of it. Leaf-covered trails with hidden rocks and sticks everywhere made it really fun and interesting. Even had a few dabs in some of the slicker leaf-over-moss-over-rock spots. ...but just a few.

-F


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> Got in 15 miles after work and caught the sunset
> View attachment 1291097


Very nice pic. Just beautiful!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got a sunburst shot on this evening's ride








Another colorful sunset


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> Got a sunburst shot on this evening's ride
> View attachment 1291501
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Shortish ride back on Mt. Fromme today. Rode some easy trails - dirt was great, wood was grippy, and the rocks were dry!



















Also, proof that I can wear clothing with actual colors!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice shots as always 29er4ever and I almost didn’t recognize Bjeast with the colorful socks!

Couldn’t ride today because our air quality sucks. Had a really good ride on Wednesday night though. Hope the air clears a bit in the next couple of days


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Very nice shots as always 29er4ever and I almost didn't recognize Bjeast with the colorful socks!
> 
> Couldn't ride today because our air quality sucks. Had a really good ride on Wednesday night though. Hope the air clears a bit in the next couple of days


Sorry to hear about the air quality. Hope it clears up soon....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome stories and ride pics everyone!

We were too late for sunset pics (days are shorter and we're chasing the sun)
But we charged up the lights in the morning and got out for a ride. On the way back from the local trails, we found a little patch of snow left over from our snowfall this week. We're expecting a big dump of snow again on Monday... and so it begins


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*perfect morning*

my tree hours of freedom


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Three not tree but there are tree , many tree............


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Awesome stories and ride pics everyone!
> 
> We were too late for sunset pics (days are shorter and we're chasing the sun)
> But we charged up the lights in the morning and got out for a ride. On the way back from the local trails, we found a little patch of snow left over from our snowfall this week. We're expecting a big dump of snow again on Monday... and so it begins
> ...


...can't wait for that snow dump down here...though we will probably get less than you 

I FINALLY got out - for the first time in 2 months (thanks to marching band season) and the official trails here are in awesome shape...first time I have been on these in a while as well do to closures for water

















Krampus in it's second most favorite kind of riding environment!!!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Epic ride today and Strava lost it! (Of course it is possible that I mistakenly deleted it.)

26 miles and 5,000 vertical feet of climbing. A nice fast group of 8 went from Glorieta up to the top of Glorieta Baldy, down to the labyrinth of trails near Shaggy Peak and up and out Secret Agent for the drop back into Santa Fe. Its a classic! Too bad I lost the data. I rode well and it would have been one for my records. So it goes...

In the meantime, here is something to look at.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Was able to take the dog out for the first time since April. He's getting to old to go during the Texas heat. He had a great time!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Haven't ridden for a few weeks. Work, time change, weather has made for zero motivation, but managed to get out today and had a really fun ride, and the sun even came out! Was a good day on the trails 








Some nice weather.








A little slick but still fun.








Yummy after ride treat!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks a great day out there McKinley. We had a great day in Squamish. A lot of climbing (by my standards), some fun downhills, and great weather!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*over the cloud*

sunday's morning


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Got in a nice little ride after work yesterday...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got back up to Fromme today! Had a nice ride before the rain with a buddy. Gave the Slash the day off and rode my Fuel.
















Gotta love these low consequence skinnies!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^not as bad ass, but took the Krampus for a short spin.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Got back up to Fromme today! Had a nice ride before the rain with a buddy. Gave the Slash the day off and rode my Fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definitely!!! glad to see you back on it!!! Making it look so easy.



jcd46 said:


> ^^not as bad ass, but took the Krampus for a short spin.


oh...that Krampus is definitely bad ass!!!

that stem cap reminds me that I gotta get my Rush starman stem cap..what is the name of that company?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> oh...that Krampus is definitely bad ass!!!
> 
> that stem cap reminds me that I gotta get my Rush starman stem cap..what is the name of that company?


Thanks!

Kustomcaps, he does nice work.

One more Krampus pic.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> ^^not as bad ass, but took the Krampus for a short spin.


Man, that is one nice looking bike! Very cool!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

bjeast said:


> Man, that is one nice looking bike! Very cool!


Thank you sir!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

As I have revealed in another thread, I crashed hard in a gravel race last Saturday and ended up in the hospital with a fractured collarbone, shoulder blade and four ribs. And some stitches in my head. I'm back home now and not doing too bad, all things considered. I'm not sure what happened, somehow lost it on a curve on a descent and went off the road and into a ditch.

So my rides are over for this year. Good news is the 45 miles of the 51 mile race that I completed were more than enough to put me over my mileage goal for the year.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chazpat said:


> As I have revealed in another thread, I crashed hard in a gravel race last Saturday and ended up in the hospital with a fractured collarbone, shoulder blade and four ribs. And some stitches in my head. I'm back home now and not doing too bad, all things considered. I'm not sure what happened, somehow lost it on a curve on a descent and went off the road and into a ditch.
> 
> So my rides are over for this year. Good news is the 45 miles of the 51 mile race that I completed were more than enough to put me over my mileage goal for the year.


Oh man, I'm really sorry to hear that! You must be in a lot of discomfort, to say the least! I bet you're working on next to no sleep! I know you will, but take care of yourself. Let us know how the recovery goes! Oh and .... is the bike okay?


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Definitely sorry to hear that you got busted up in a crash chazpat. Wishing you a speedy recovery 

Had a good ride on Thursday night and I even had company this time. My buddy decided to charge his lights and hit the trails with me. Riding in the dark is pretty damn fun. It makes familiar trails more interesting again for sure.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes, and here is the proof that I tried clippless again. 
It's always the low speed front end wash out or sudden stops on climbs that catch me out.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got in 22 miles with my wife today. I even got her to ride a black diamond trail (okay, I would have rated it blue with black diamond alternate lines...baby steps, baby steps).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh no chazpat! Sending you strong healing vibes. You must have crashed hard to fracture a shoulder blade! (I shattered mine a couple years ago... ) Enjoy your pain killers and a strong recovery. You'll be better than ever


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

JimF777 said:


> Yes, and here is the proof that I tried clippless again.
> It's always the low speed front end wash out or sudden stops on climbs that catch me out.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh geez! Another injury on this page! Glad it's just a flesh wound!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a late afternoon ride. Glad we brought the lights!


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Another 80* day in SoCal . . . .
.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks all!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

chazpat said:


> As I have revealed in another thread, I crashed hard in a gravel race last Saturday and ended up in the hospital with a fractured collarbone, shoulder blade and four ribs. And some stitches in my head. I'm back home now and not doing too bad, all things considered. I'm not sure what happened, somehow lost it on a curve on a descent and went off the road and into a ditch.
> 
> So my rides are over for this year. Good news is the 45 miles of the 51 mile race that I completed were more than enough to put me over my mileage goal for the year.


Wow, that must of been quite the crash! Hope you heal up quickly!

Nice to see others riding. Was too busy this morning, then too lazy this afternoon


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Couple of rides over the weekend. Made the two hour trek over to Bentonville and spent the day at Coler and made several runs on the dual slalom course. Great times. Best part is you have no choice but to earn the downhills. Only 15 miles total but got more climbing than I am used to. No pics as we were focused on riding.

Did our local stuff yesterday. got a quick 10 miles. Even with all the leaves almost PR'd our little tight twisty smooth downhill. Slid out in the leaves a few times and had to dab but still had a good run. Did PR a pretty smooth mellow climb out of that, so I guess the increased riding frequency is helping. Once again no pics.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> As I have revealed in another thread, I crashed hard in a gravel race last Saturday and ended up in the hospital with a fractured collarbone, shoulder blade and four ribs. And some stitches in my head. I'm back home now and not doing too bad, all things considered. I'm not sure what happened, somehow lost it on a curve on a descent and went off the road and into a ditch.
> 
> So my rides are over for this year. Good news is the 45 miles of the 51 mile race that I completed were more than enough to put me over my mileage goal for the year.


Dude!!! Glad to hear you are ok...healing vibes as well from here too. Now that you got "the big one" out of the way, you can ride without fear from here on out 

And, now you can take up that moderator job you have always wanted here in the ebikes forum :drumroll: :thumbsup:

will kick up some dirt/mud/snow for you in the next coming months!!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> And, now you can take up that moderator job you have always wanted here in the ebikes forum :drumroll:


This made me lol!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> This made me lol!


good...the plan is all starting to come together.....


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

*Short but Satisfyin'*

Late Sat. afternoon, had a couple hours, but most trails were closed due to melting snow. Nothing frozen.

Took the fatty with Bud & Lou recently installed (I knew they would come in handy!).

At the top of the 1st climb, the sparse, late season foliage revealed a house (shack?) that I'd never noticed before. Skirting the ravine that isolated said house, I took to navigating deer paths through the woods until I satisfied my curiosity (without blatantly trespassing).
Now I had a plan!

I meandered off through trail-less (except for the deer paths) woods, up and down steep, leaf-covered hills, over logs and turned up stumps and root balls. Deer seemed to stampede out ahead of me at every turn. Squirrels chattered. It seemed there were piles of leaves blown together just for me to ride through (swoooOSH!).

I rode near some high, steep drop-offs which provided a new perspective on the valley below. I stopped a few times to measure and admire what remained of the daylight.

Time spent yielded much more than miles traveled would suggest.

The sun disappeared, so I wrapped it up as the temperature quickly went from just over 30F to just under 30F.

I probably won't tell anyone where I went.

-F


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

So far ride everyday this week... started raining on me however cutting today's festivities apparently it is a war crime to ride the trails when wet around here... (SoCal.. in fairness it does make huge ruts and generally f up the trails when people do it... I headed out before the ground got too wet and left ~nearly no trace..

my slightly muddy Trance advance 2.... I forgot how "great" it is to have mud flying up into your face while trying to ride out to the trailhead..


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> Dude!!! Glad to hear you are ok...healing vibes as well from here too. Now that you got "the big one" out of the way, you can ride without fear from here on out


Can you explain that to my wife?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

So... yesterday I got up to Squamish. And, although I've been up there several times since the partially collapsed lung, I finally rode the trail on which it happened. I walked up to the rock roll, looked and just shook my head. First, I wondered how I messed up the line so badly, given that I knew where to go, and second, how if I just hadn't hit the brakes, I probably would have made it down without incident.

But, live and learn, and it just felt so good to get out and ride!








The rock that I hit when I crashed and got hurt is in the lower left. Nailed the edge with my chest.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Wonderful evening ride on hero dirt after rain earlier in the week.

Cool clouds clearing out








...setting up an amazing sunset


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah...I kind of overperformed too. 10/256 on a 3% dh segment, 3-way tie for 10th place. That damn 5-inch fallen tree branch at the end was in the way, I tell you! I'm gonna put some small rocks in front of it next time


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> Wonderful evening ride on hero dirt after rain earlier in the week.
> 
> Cool clouds clearing out
> View attachment 1294419
> ...


Those are great pics! Love them!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

In Edmonton for the weekend. Didn't think I'd get out on the XC bike I keep here, but I did. It was fun, and a bit challenging given that I was riding in fat bike conditions. But it was great to get out and enjoy the sun and wet snow (and ice). It was well above freezing, too, which was nice.








From biking in Squamish on Thursday to this today.


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Breaking out the box store brut for the winter!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Most of the snow has melted during the day but starting to freeze up.

We got out for a night ride


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Folsom Lake b4 the Big Storm comes...*









Cute, someone attached "eyes" to some of the trees...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ha! love the tree eyes!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Soaking soaked up nature's fresh air and sunshine, Chris and I did an afternoon ride Cramming in the fun on funday and recharging our body batteries


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like you guys had a great day!


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Forget trail dogs, this guy brought an Enduro Dog™.
.
.
.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I did something truly remarkable today. I went for a run for the first time since my ACL reconstruction surgery at the end of February. Woohoo! I ran 3 miles. It was nice to run again.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

beastmaster said:


> I did something truly remarkable today. I went for a run for the first time since my ACL reconstruction surgery at the end of February. Woohoo! I ran 3 miles. It was nice to run again.


Well, as someone who has had a lot of knee surgeries, I'm very happy for you! That's great news!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

bjeast said:


> Well, as someone who has had a lot of knee surgeries, I'm very happy for you! That's great news!


It was great to run again. Bang for the buck, its hard to beat a quick 3 mile run. Lace 'em up and go! Less than 30 minutes later, out of the shower and ready to work. My average ride takes at least 2 hours of time--throw riding closes on, check tire pressure, wipe down the chain from yesterdays ride, lube it again, and go. I LOVE riding my bike fast and I am not a fast runner anymore, so I would rather spend more time on something I love than something that's quick & easy. You know what I mean. Haha!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

chazpat said:


> As I have revealed in another thread, I crashed hard in a gravel race last Saturday and ended up in the hospital with a fractured collarbone, shoulder blade and four ribs. And some stitches in my head. I'm back home now and not doing too bad, all things considered. I'm not sure what happened, somehow lost it on a curve on a descent and went off the road and into a ditch.
> 
> So my rides are over for this year. Good news is the 45 miles of the 51 mile race that I completed were more than enough to put me over my mileage goal for the year.


Congrats on the miles, but what a bummer to end the riding for a while.

I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep!

We do get fall in SoCal. Perfect weather for a ride.


----------



## neotree605 (Mar 24, 2016)

Still relatively warm up in mb canada. -4 c tonight.....









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

After a road ride with my daughter yesterday, left the computer today for a "quick" ride on the North Shore with a couple of buddies. And, though a couple of trails had some crunchy snow on them, it went as planned. Sort of.









Very rideable, and no drama...









Until we got to Kirkford, about 1/3 of the way down.









My buddies surveying the scene. We knew it had been windy, but, not this bad.

Fun to get out, and kinda glad I got to see the tree carnage....


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Got in 26 miles with my son today. Cloudy day before the rain comes tomorrow. 








Been riding in the desert for over 10 years and saw my first tarantula less than a month ago, and then today I saw my second one.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

29er4ever said:


> Got in 26 miles with my son today. Cloudy day before the rain comes tomorrow.
> View attachment 1295315
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool! Won't be seeing any of those in the Pacific Northwest anytime soon!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

cyclelicious said:


> Oh geez! Another injury on this page! Glad it's just a flesh wound!


Not sure that qualifies as an injury. Hell, not sure the smile I had when riding went away when it happened.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Last weekend's 24 mile ride in Auburn, California. It's not much to many of you, but 24 miles is a lot for me. My thighs were trying to cramp towards the end.

Great ride, many times where I'm reminded how awesome this bike is.


























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Annual Thanksgiving Day ride.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> Annual Thanksgiving Day ride.
> 
> View attachment 1295509


That's so great! Love that pic! Also ... it looks cold!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bjeast said:


> That's so great! Love that pic! Also ... it looks cold!


Thanks bjeast! It was -9c. We received about 50cm of snow a couple of days prior, so trails were barely rideable. Most of this ride ended up being on icy paved multi-use paths because even the fatbikes were struggling on the trails.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Just a short ride after work to break in the new snow tires, I think winter is here to stay now, can't wait for some deeper snow to test out the float on these new Johnny 5's


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Chilly today, not enough for all that weird white stuff all over the ground, but sweated a storm anyway.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Fresh cold dry snow and sunshine.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

have not been near the computer for the past 3 days, but here was my pre-Thanksgiving day ride....perfect fall day: 47*; partly sunny; outside of the woods there were 30-50mph wind gusts....

and am gonna say it like I always do, but I am super jealous of all of you with snow right now!!!!

this tree was not down the last time I rode these trails...beg of Oct








awesome trail conditions are ahead!! Park was totally empty








Krampus soaking int he beautiful fall sun


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice day for a ride in spite of a bent derailleur (not the hanger).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Illuminated forest ride this evening. Crescent moon, clear sky and shadows. Great end to a fun day.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics everyone! Today was probably my last ride in Squamish for the year. The temps were above 0 (or 30 Farenheit), the slabs were like velcro, and dirt was great (if a little frozen).








Beautiful view on "Room with a View"








One of the group today. When I do this feature, both wheels stay on the ground!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*magic saturday*

perfect day for mountain biking


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

December 1 storm ride... snow and ice pellets couldn't stop us. Ice cakes forming on the Humber River. Jack Frost nipping at our toes. Funday.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Rode down to check out the fish ladder at the American River Hatchery.

Last ride before the Pineapple Express slams California.

Trails were perfect.

















I made some nice GIFs of the fish jumping but they won't upload...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

It was a little bit of work to get to here, so I took a break.








-F


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fleas said:


> It was a little bit of work to get to here, so I took a break.
> View attachment 1296155
> 
> 
> -F


a break?

what about your Strava time?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> December 1 storm ride... snow and ice pellets couldn't stop us. Ice cakes forming on the Humber River. Jack Frost nipping at our toes. Funday.


Looks like a great time cyclelicious! Good on you for not letting the weather stop you.

Monday morning dawn patrol in -9c temps:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ -9c is cold! Good for you sgltrak and your crew for getting out there and taking care of business. We got a dumping of snow over night... which may or may not stay by the weekend


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

7.5 miles in Sunday morning. We were able to get in our annual Sunday After Thanksgiving tailgate just before the snow and ice rolled in.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Arebee said:


> 7.5 miles in Sunday morning. We were able to get in our annual Sunday After Thanksgiving tailgate just before the snow and ice rolled in.
> 
> View attachment 1296167
> View attachment 1296169


such a great sight!!! and love the tree hat!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I did yesterday, fun day off ride.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Cooler temps here finally and it's been dry. Yeah!!









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

As usual great pics - I'm hoping to get out on Sunday, though we'll see. So far it's only been two short "rides" on the spin bike.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Granite Bay after the rain.*

Trails were perfect but my seat came off 10 miles from the car... 

















Hmmm, not sure it's going back on.

















Then straight to Bike Dog _tap takeover_ at Pete's.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Arebee said:


> 7.5 miles in Sunday morning. We were able to get in our annual Sunday After Thanksgiving tailgate just before the snow and ice rolled in.
> 
> View attachment 1296167


Prob'ly not the same rock but...







(Michaux SF)

Good to see everyone having fun!

-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

patski said:


> Trails were perfect but my seat came off 10 miles from the car...


I just ordered one of those. For as flexy as they are I hope it holds together. :nonod:

I'm guessing if you put it in hot water you can prob'ly get it back on.

-F


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

@ <$10ea I have "spares" in all colors....  
https://amzn.to/3650JXa

In wet weather they give you that "full diaper" feeling... :eekster:



Fleas said:


> I just ordered one of those. For as flexy as they are I hope it holds together. :nonod:


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Some fresh powder over an icy crust = a perfect day!
Temps right around -1C just a bonus


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

patski said:


> @ <$10ea I have "spares" in all colors....
> https://amzn.to/3650JXa
> 
> In wet weather they give you that "full diaper" feeling... :eekster:


I have those on a couple of my road bikes but not my mountain bikes; I've got a black, blue and a green. I'm also only around 145 lbs. I guess I haven't ridden them in wet weather!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep.









Edit: not sure why that pic is like that.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Yup, trailed along with a Whitetail this afternoon.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics - you all almost make me want a fatbike!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Quick ride between storms. I knew there was a chance, so I threw the bike in the work van yesterday, knowing the day would close near some good trails.
















I always keep an eye on my bike, even when on a pee break :-D


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an urban ride this evening and checked out the hood. Including the Griswald house; magic mushrooms and Frosty the giant purple snowman


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*my tank can't fly*

my second name is Icaro


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Yup, rain coming tomorrow so wanted to get out and play in the snow, was a perfect winter weekend here in the Maritimes.

Switched to a 28T Oval up front, thing really loves to climb now!


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Good ride yesterday with the wifey. Two weeks left and she'll be retired so we can ride together everyday instead of every other day lol.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Trails were all either too muddy or solid ice, so my Sunday ride was on the road in the mountains west of here. I topped out near 8000'. The occasional icy patch of pavement and the sand they put down for traction kept the ride interesting.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*my bike therapy*

free in the wood


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

As usual, great pics everyone! I sort of rode on Sunday. I got up to the Fromme parking lot and realized I'd left my bin with all my gear (including my helmet) at home. So I rode up mountain highway (basically a fire road) to the trailhead then back down and did a very slow careful ride down an easy trail to the car. At least I got in some cardio.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Lots of doubletrack/jeep trails, and most of the singletrack was rubbly horse trail, but the exploring and scenery made up for the subpar biking.









Golden lichen-covered hills








Always hate to see one of these big fellas go down, but it's not surprising considering the high winds we've recently had.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2015)

Did my usual midweek ride today on las rutas de las haciendas here in Ecuador. It’s a nice 20km ride, not very technical though, but with some beautiful views, some decent climbs, and some fun down hill. And today it was a little muddy which always makes things a little more fun.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Codeman said:


> Did my usual midweek ride today on las rutas de las haciendas here in Ecuador. It's a nice 20km ride, not very technical though, but with some beautiful views, some decent climbs, and some fun down hill. And today it was a little muddy which always makes things a little more fun.


so cool to see people's rides in other countries! Spring time there in Ecuador right?


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2015)

Actually it's considered winter this time of year, the rain season, but the truth is that here in the Andes it is eternal spring time weather. Average year round temps are between 73-78 degrees. Perfect riding weather year round.


str8edgMTBMXer said:


> so cool to see people's rides in other countries! Spring time there in Ecuador right?


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Not another victim! That last storm took out another saguaro.








Here's what it looked like before this week.








Nice sunset this evening


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Just me and the Coyotes @Granite Bay, Is it Dinner Time?*


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Codeman said:


> Actually it's considered winter this time of year, the rain season, but the truth is that here in the Andes it is eternal spring time weather. Average year round temps are between 73-78 degrees. Perfect riding weather year round.


wow...I would have thought it to be much warmer, but if you are up in the mountains I can see that. you are right though...if it is not to humid, those are pretty comfy temps...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*before the first snow of the year*

my perfect trail


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

patski said:


> View attachment 1298271


Epic double fender combo!


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Great ride today


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2015)

I live at about 8,000 ft, so the temps are always mild and zero humidity. Up higher it gets colder, but nothing too severe unless your climbing one of the snow capped peaks. At the coast and in the jungle the temps are much warmer, between 80-95 degrees with a lot of humidity and the strength of the sun to burn you crispy within minutes if you don't have sunblock. So, I prefer the mountains all the way.


str8edgMTBMXer said:


> wow...I would have thought it to be much warmer, but if you are up in the mountains I can see that. you are right though...if it is not to humid, those are pretty comfy temps...


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

another high 60s / low 70s (not sure)..but PERFECT riding weather day here in SoCal

1st ride w/ this Trance officially being my bike.. I'd had it on long term loan.. finally bought the thing.. (got very good deal) quite pleased..


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Unusually cool and misty So Ca morning with tacky trails. Having mud on my bike is very rare.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Thanks again for sharing your story Codeman. Seems like you are living and riding in an awesome location

Meanwhile in Ontario, Canada we're slogging through the heavy sticky snow and making snow angels


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

60 degrees, sunny, and hero dirt in So Ca today. Days like this help make up for traffic, cost of living, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Meanwhile in Ontario, Canada we're slogging through the heavy sticky snow and making snow angels
> 
> View attachment 1298649


Love that pic!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out to Squamish yet again yesterday! It was a short ride, but nice to get out there again! As much as I love the North Shore here in BC, Squamish is kinda taking over as my favourite place to ride!








The weather was better than back in Vancouver








Trails were damp, but in great shape.








After the ride, we went eagle watching. Unfortunately, the salmon weren't running, so the eagles weren't plentiful.








Fortunately, I had brought a camera with a pretty long lens, and got a pic of this adult bird...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Thanks again for sharing your story Codeman. Seems like you are living and riding in an awesome location
> 
> Meanwhile in Ontario, Canada we're slogging through the heavy sticky snow and making snow angels
> 
> View attachment 1298649


Awesome!!! We are getting some snow tonight, so I am hoping to get to do that tomorrow!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We rode in daylight today  Trails were icy , tire studs helped


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics - nice to see that you got out during the day! I'm still waiting to get out on my first night ride - probably won't be until January...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I had it in my head that I was going to bust out a full lap before work. This necessitates a 4:45a get-up and a 5:15 departure.
Well, the dogs wouldn't cooperate, and it took me a long time to take out the trash, so I ran late...a good 15 minutes.

Eff it. Eff work. Today I'll just be late. I'm doing a full lap. So I busted out and stood on the gas.
I wasn't sure what gear I was in since it was dark and my tires were aired down and there was an inch of light snow over crusty dirt, but I was determined to not downshift.
Still standing on the gas.
The legs were complaining.
Maybe my tire is flat.
Dang, it's too early for this (the early ride is usually just a long warm-up in and of itself)... and as I have aged, my warm-up time has crept beyond 20 minutes. Even the little hills felt big. However, the corners were where the fun was happening: my timing was so perfect, and Bud & Lou were hooking up righteously.
Still standing on the gas.
Around the 25 minute mark I finally felt warmed up - like someone flipped a switch. Thoughts of downshifting utterly vanished.
Still standing on the gas, and the turbo finally spooled up.
Now it seemed that the limiting factor was snow in my eyes. Big flakes were now coming down. I even shut off my helmet light as the snow in front of my face reflected too much light to see forward.
This is turning into an interesting ride, I thought.
In the midst of snow blindness, supreme physical effort, and passing thoughts of what awaited me at my office, I came to a particular familiar spot and just stopped.
I shut off my handlebar light and looked around and listened.
I could hear individual snow flakes landing on my helmet and the shoulders and sleeves of my wind shell. All around me in the [not so] dark I could hear the flakes settling oh so quietly.
It took me maybe a full minute to snap out of it. Late is one thing. But really late probably won't fly - not today.
Snapped my light back on and back on the gas.
The tires got quieter as more snow settled in, but before I knew it I was back at my truck. Done.
And I wasn't even late.

-F


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fleas said:


> I had it in my head that I was going to bust out a full lap before work. This necessitates a 4:45a get-up and a 5:15 departure.
> Well, the dogs wouldn't cooperate, and it took me a long time to take out the trash, so I ran late...a good 15 minutes.
> 
> Eff it. Eff work. Today I'll just be late. I'm doing a full lap. So I busted out and stood on the gas.
> ...


Great write-up! I could picture myself there with yo listening to the snowflakes fall.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Thanks again for sharing your story Codeman. Seems like you are living and riding in an awesome location
> 
> Meanwhile in Ontario, Canada we're slogging through the heavy sticky snow and making snow angels
> 
> View attachment 1298649


Great photo! I need to stop and play in the snow more often.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful day in the woods here in Atlantic Canada, feels more like Fall than Winter, looks like it's going to be a green Christmas again this year.

Great write-up Fleas, always nice to read about the ride.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2015)

Did a 46km ride this morning along the rim of Lake Yahuaracocha here in Ibarra, Ecuador. First hour and a half was some grueling climbing (2,000 ft) up the cobblestone goat path, but the view from the top was worth it.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

rode with my wife this afternoon .. good times.. rear tire when flat right as I got to the truck.. leaned the bike on a fence to open the truck and heard "WHOOSH" oh well kinda the perfect time for that I guess.. way better than 4~ miles out on the trails.. will fix it later.








me w/ my Trance Advanced 2 (XL)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We celebrated winter solstice with a night ride. Some traditions hold that dark spirits walk the earth on winter solstice. We only encountered snow packed trails and saw a few twinkling stars


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Velcro conditions on the shortest day of the year.*


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Haven't posted in here for a while. Winter has been pretty depressing at 61N so far, no snow, lots of rain. Finally some colder temps this week and everything is pretty well frozen...but lots of roots and rough terrain. Not like normal. Studded tires are king. Somewhere below 0°F today...


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

The wife's last day of work was Friday. She is officially retired as of now like myself. We rode today and she celebrated by sending it! Super proud of her.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Happy Holidays!*

Well a few flakes on the ground today, feels more like Winter.
Last chance to get out for a ride before Christmas so I savored every moment! 
Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I went for a ride on my Fatty last week and crashed when I started losing the back end on a slimy, wet curved wooden bridge. I ended up dropping the front wheel over the side into a culvert. I rolled my ankle bad enough to think I’d probably broken it...I’d broken this same ankle around 15 years ago, and somehow this hurt much worse. Thankfully, the X-ray at the doc’s office showed only a couple of small bone chips and it’s just badly sprained. No riding for a while for me. 

Happy holidays and happy new year to all!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

First official day of winter was a beautiful day for a ride along the Humber River. From this day forth, the days get longer 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Started Sunday morning stranded at the gas station with a dead car battery. I was pissed and ready to throw in the towel when my riding buddy drove miles out of his way to give me a jump and get us on our way!

19 degrees out, trails were snow-covered and icy, no studs. Everything was stacked against this ride. Look what I would have missed!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ol Bromy said:


> I went for a ride on my Fatty last week and crashed when I started losing the back end on a slimy, wet curved wooden bridge. I ended up dropping the front wheel over the side into a culvert. I rolled my ankle bad enough to think I'd probably broken it...I'd broken this same ankle around 15 years ago, and somehow this hurt much worse. Thankfully, the X-ray at the doc's office showed only a couple of small bone chips and it's just badly sprained. No riding for a while for me.
> 
> Happy holidays and happy new year to all!


Sorry to read that you're joining me on the sidelines. Happy holidays and HNY to you as well.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Monday morning dawn patrol today.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

so, my phone won't send the pics to my computer, but I did do my Winter Solstice ride yesterday... in 45* weather as the snow as meting....today was 60*....so much for winter. Gonna do a Christmas/Yule Eve ride tomorrow for sure!!

Happy Holidays to all!!! Hope everyone has a safe, warm, and relaxing time!!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

had to hunt around for places that were ok to ride / rained a lot here, most of the trails are closed.. so I got out and about on some fire-roads and a few other spots that are allowed to ride in the mud... The Maxxis Minion DHF / Aggressor tires on my bike are not it would seem super well suited to these conditions and rapidly packed up with mud... making grip something of an issue.

8.5 miles of this nonsense was somewhat tiring if I'm honest but it was fun.

better than sitting around the house.. wife was cleaning the house for tomorrow .. I offered to help but we both agreed it would be more helpful to get out of the way.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We took our annual Christmas Eve ride today. 
We rode some icy trails and some paved paths and ended up at a coffee shop. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Clouds and fog down low










Sunshine up high


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got a short ride in today, 16 miles but wanted more but had the Christmas thing to do with the family.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a Christmas Day 🎄ride along the Humber River. River banks are starting to freeze, jack frost nipping at our toes, ... fun ride.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> First official day of winter was a beautiful day for a ride along the Humber River. From this day forth, the days get longer
> :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1300313
> ...


Wow, what beautiful scenery! Love it! :thumbsup:

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Hoping to get one more ride in before the new year, we'll see.....


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Able to get out for a few hours today, hope to do the same tomorrow.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We got up above the clouds this morning on our dawn patrol ride.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Wow gorgeous pic sgltrak!

All the best of the season to you Mckinley, and our western cousins and our neighbours south ... and every rider


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We had another busy day but got out for an evening Boxing Day ride. The fog was starting to roll in


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep..

We have lots of snow in the mts.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well.. not sure why my pix are coming up like that!^^^


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

No riding for me this weekend. Working today, parents visiting and supposed to get an inch of rain tomorrow. Our trails don't do well with rain, especially this time of year.


----------



## ShortPath (Nov 17, 2019)

Spring like conditions with ice and mud in places. I'm out for the good parts

















New decade of riding to come


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Afternoon ride with my wife.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Finally


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*please don't worry*

winter is coming


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2015)

Straight climbing for an hour and a half up this cobblestone road. I wanted to reach the top, but my legs just gave out a few miles short. Maybe next time. But what a burn!


----------



## pdg (Nov 21, 2019)

Great post Jayem! love the hot drink style - true exploring. What do you run for tires/studs? We've got similar terrain in New England and I've been experimenting with Kold Kutters on my old Vanhelgas.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I ran and singlesprocket rode. It was a fun morning until it started raining and sleeting


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics - looks like it was a bit cool, but not like it can be at the time of year!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Once again got a ride in but wish I could have ridden longer. Maybe another ride this afternoon.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Short, local, but fun.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Short, local, but fun.


You gotta start taking pictures with you phone turn the other way. I'm getting a crick in my neck.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

huckleberry hound said:


> You gotta start taking pictures with you phone turn the other way. I'm getting a crick in my neck.


I know man, is not me, not sure why they are coming up like that. Uggh!!

I haven't changed a thing on how I take a pics or post them.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

jcd46 said:


> I know man, is not me, not sure why they are coming up like that. Uggh!!
> 
> I haven't changed a thing on how I take a pics or post them.


Rotate the photo around until it is the direction you want it to be and than save it. This should correct your problem. Also, when you are uploading the photos you will see their orientation. If they come out sideways, resave the image in the correct orientation and use that one.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The last ride of the decade was a tough one this morning due to icy trails. We started in 12F temperatures and did a 10 mile loop that gained 2000'. I'm happy to have crazy friends with whom to do this sort of thing.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*A long sleeve shirt by Mercatone Uno*



patski said:


> View attachment 1300143
> 
> 
> View attachment 1300145
> ...


is from Italy !!!!!!!!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*have new happy year*

where is the snow ?


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

new years eve afternoon ride w/ the wife this afternoon.. good way to end out the year of riding


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone!
We finally got some snow back here just in time for the New Year's ride, temp right around freezing, just perfect for winter riding.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We had 17 riders show up for our New Year's Day ride


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Great way to start the new year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got out before the rain today, good way to start the new year.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Happy New Years!

Well, not really a ride today, but we decided to build some drops at home to practice with today. Played around with the smaller one, was a little too small, so jacked it up a bit. Will jack it up a bit more to practice on before trying the bigger drop. Definitely need lots of practice, but I'm pretty stoked to be able to go out and practice drops at home!


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2015)

New Year’s day ride. Aloburo, Ecuador. A good 1700ft climb in the Andes. Started at 7,200 feet (where I live) and got up to 8,900 before the clouds rolled in and I could barely see, so I had to roll back before darkness fell. Nothing technical, just a typical long steep climb on the cobblestone roads that just keep going up and up. Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

pdg said:


> Great post Jayem! love the hot drink style - true exploring. What do you run for tires/studs? We've got similar terrain in New England and I've been experimenting with Kold Kutters on my old Vanhelgas.


Terenne Johnny 5 right now. Good studded/ice traction.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

the Weather has gotten quite agreeable here in 2020 ..they've not been super long rides but I have ridden everyday of 2020 (actual trails ~8mile rides) so far.. going to try to ride everyday if feasible this month..
















such a good day to ride ~70F degrees today


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

*Squamish and Fromme*

Haven't posted much lately because of spending eight days in Edmonton over Christmas. I didn't think I'd torture you with pics of the stationary bike the two times I made it into the gym!

But on Jan 1, I made it out to Squamish for a ride with a couple of friends (three if you count the hairy quadruped).








Not the best view in Squamish, but this view from one of the climbing trails still never gets old!








A little long in the tooth, but still game!








The three riding buddies!








My bike at the end of the ride!

Then on Jan 2, I went for a morning ride back to Fromme. Exactly a year ago, I had gone with a friend and taken this pic:









So one year later - yesterday - I got this shot:







His bike is a little better now!








Skipped the woodwork yesterday - wanted to practice the more natural stuff...

Anyhow, it felt great to get back on the bike, even I was slower up the hills than usual!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Rain on ice down at the trailhead and snow up top today.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

And ... back out this morning, this time to My Seymour here in BC's Lower Mainland. Turned out to be quite the start to the year - Squamish on the 1st, Fromme on the 2nd, and Seymour on the 4th. With lousy weather coming, it will be a few days before I get out again.

Today was a good day. We pedalled up, rode a few trails down, the shuttled up and rode again. I don't usually shuttle, but it was worth it today. After the heavy rain yesterday, it was nice to ride in a little sun...








Pangor (I think). Trails were wet, but riding well.








Corkscrew


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Yup, great weekend, managed to get out for a ride both days. 

There's something extra peaceful about the woods in Winter, it's a different kind of quiet.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Yup, great weekend, managed to get out for a ride both days.
> 
> There's something extra peaceful about the woods in Winter, it's a different kind of quiet.


I have to admit that even though I'm not much of a snow person (I grew up in Edmonton, Alberta, so you'd think I would be), that does look pretty cool. Sometime I'll have to rent a fat bike and give it a try!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

bjeast said:


> I have to admit that even though I'm not much of a snow person (I grew up in Edmonton, Alberta, so you'd think I would be), that does look pretty cool. Sometime I'll have to rent a fat bike and give it a try!


Yes it's great fun but it definitely helps if you love Winter, pairs well with snowshoeing which I also enjoy. A little more mellow than what you're used to though from your pics! I really love those action shots and great scenery from out West, looks like great fun but well beyond my skill level!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Yes it's great fun but it definitely helps if you love Winter, pairs well with snowshoeing which I also enjoy. A little more mellow than what you're used to though from your pics! I really love those action shots and great scenery from out West, looks like great fun but well beyond my skill level!


I guess I've gotten less to the cold as I've gotten older, but I have friend out here who thinks fat bikes are great, so a couple of us might rent some and go up to Pemberton to give it try!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a little bit of wild*

none snow too much mud


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

great pics everyone!! Hope the New Year goes well for all!

been gone for a week with the band kids at Disneyworld so no bike riding or computer in a few days...hope to get back out this weekend.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> great pics everyone!! Hope the New Year goes well for all!
> 
> been gone for a week with the band kids at Disneyworld so no bike riding or computer in a few days...hope to get back out this weekend.


HNY, there is a new winter pix thread, I'm sure you'll enjoy.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Caturday's snowcapade. Fun ride after a lively day!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Singlesprocket and I did a big loop for our Funday ride. Trails were frozen. Humber River ice is gone; beaver found a delicious poplar tree; I found an old stubby beer bottle (empty  ); surfs up in the creek!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1303513


Brrr.....

Foggy, green & mossy today in NorCal.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*A long sleeve shirt by Mercatone Uno*



Seaview said:


> A long sleeve shirt by Mercatone Uno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Pantani tribute jersey...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

patski said:


> Brrr.....


My butt got a soaker but it was worth the effort. It's funny but I think I was holding my breath while crossing the creek. :lol:

Your ride pics look fun too ... so nice to see green shrubbery again


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The freeze / thaw cycle here the past several days left us with some pretty icy conditions on this morning's dawn patrol.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> The freeze / thaw cycle here the past several days left us with some pretty icy conditions on this morning's dawn patrol.
> 
> View attachment 1303733
> 
> ...


Very nice pics!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Awesome Squamish ride pics bjeast

Wishing everyone a happy 2020  (and a new decade of riding)


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Awesome Squamish ride pics bjeast
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy 2020  (and a new decade of riding)


back at ya sista!!! Can't believe it is my 5th decade of riding...the 7 year old me would be pretty amazed that I could still do it


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice sunset this evening...it was actually tough to get a shot without other bikers and hikers in the frame taking photos.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

29er4ever said:


> Nice sunset this evening...it was actually tough to get a shot without other bikers and hikers in the frame taking photos.
> View attachment 1304041


Great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Forecast is rain all day


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Did I ride today? Hell yeah! 63*F, sunny and dry, ground still frozen. Spanked out nearly 16 miles with 1098 feet of climbing.

Didn't expect to feel particularly strong as I haven't ridden this distance since mid November. But I did, like Superman strength.

It must be from these new spin instructors pushing intervals and tabata nearly every class.

Great ride. Flushed a fat Red tail hawk off the trail dangling a fresh red squirrel kill in its talons.

Might go out again tomorrow.

First ride of 2020. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*linea gotica*

do you remember ?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We went for a ride to check out the trails along the Humber River, following yesterday's downpour and last night's snowfall. The river was very high; the ice on the oxbows and ponds was too thin to ride. Not many trees down but the beaver was busy. And we were spied on by a Humber trash panda. Cool ride.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics! That looks like a great ride! Not that you need them, but have you guys ever thought about getting fat bikes? This is coming from someone who doesn't have one, by the way.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yesterday a couple of buddies and I went back to Seymour, here in the Lower Mainland. It had snowed on Friday but a lot had melted by Saturday. Off we went. We did a climbing trail called "Old Buck," and snow appeared on the trail. By the time we cut across and ended up at Powerline, it looked like this:

















We rode through the snow down to the trail head, and while things are a bit sketchy at first, after a while things got better (wet, but no snow)

















All in all, a good day!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Woke up to Fat Bike heaven this morning, about 12 hours of ice pellets fell on Sunday and then froze overnight into a carpet of crust, just point and go just about anywhere through the woods!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

bjeast said:


> Great pics! That looks like a great ride! Not that you need them, but have you guys ever thought about getting fat bikes? This is coming from someone who doesn't have one, by the way.


We haven't gotten fat bikes. We've done ok with studded tires. The trails are usually frozen or packed down. When contitions are good we can ride on the frozen river. A plus tire bike is probably on the wish list


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh, that makes sense! Studded tires would help a lot!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

no need for studded tires here in SoCal weather has been great for the last week.. however rain may be coming tomorrow.. oh well got out and about this afternoon..

like this photo of my Trance adv 2


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Great day in So. Ca.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I envy you guys right now! No riding outside today. Just spinning indoors, and an outdoor walk with my daughter! A fat bike would be nice about now!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^^ Lots of snow on the Island. No rides here, over 2 feet of heavy wet snow to shovel. Not my idea of fun. Hope it melts, soon!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> ^^^ Lots of snow on the Island. No rides here, over 2 feet of heavy wet snow to shovel. Not my idea of fun. Hope it melts, soon!


Yes indeed. Snow is nice for about a day! Then I hope it melts!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Snow and colder temps  Planning a ride for Caturday and run on Funday


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I wish I had a chance to do a mountain bike ride. I haven't gotten to since the beginning of Dec between rain closing trails here, early darkness and a lack of lights and the holidays. 

Been doing a bit of BMX, gravel and trainer rides.


----------



## BeginnerToWhistler (Jan 11, 2020)

Stupid snow...no riding for me.

Oh well....back to window-shopping for Fat Bikes. :lol:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We got dumped on. Shovelled snow saturday evening then we rode some local tire ruts


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

First ride on new steed!!

BRRAAAPPPP!!!!!!








Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It was 12°F (-11°C) on my ride this morning. That was cold enough that only the top half of my water bottle came out of my cage when I went for a drink.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sgltrak said:


> It was 12°F (-11°C) on my ride this morning. That was cold enough that only the top half of my water bottle came out of my cage when I went for a drink.
> 
> View attachment 1306495
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't think they're supposed to do that!  Great pics, though!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nice day today, breezy and mid 50's









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great day +4C , feels more like March


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Cool and foggy in So Ca with tacky trails this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

We're lucky in So Cal to truly ride year around. Got in a short 15 miles at Bonelli and it was cool and tacky.

So sad to hear of the loss of Kobe, GG and the others whom lost their lives today. I hope each of you can enjoy each day and be kind to one another.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I almost hit Bonelli, but rather rode longer, my rack wasn't set up, so just grabbed the gravel bike.

It was a beautiful morning, until it wasn't.


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

FTS Day 26... following 2in of rain the rocky trails remain in nice condition... 5 more days till my Arse gets a rest(not likely)...d;o)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The rain on saturday melted some of the snow. Chris and I did a 17km run-ride pairing today. Trails were a bit slushy and not slippery. Many bridges crossed and hills were climbed. Couple of friendly roadies got a wheelie salute! Sunday = funday


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1307857


Obviously an example of those stuck up, snob road bikers some people are always complaining about.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

chazpat said:


> Obviously an example of those stuck up, snob road bikers some people are always complaining about.


Hey, man, only 1.5 waves. For Canadians, that's downright RUDE!


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Sloppy family fun ride. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Obviously an example of those stuck up, snob road bikers some people are always complaining about.


well, they didn't wheelie back....


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Life in Norcal*

Thurs:
















Friday:
















Sat:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

chazpat said:


> Obviously an example of those stuck up, snob road bikers some people are always complaining about.


:lol: I think they were waving at me and ignoring singlesprocket :lol:


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep, only 12 miles today:thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

After our caturday city adventure, we did a snappy loop on local trails before sundown. Light dusting of snow began to fall; trails were slick in spots but the studded tires were grippy. Glad we got out and enjoyed the increasing daylight


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Very cool (both literally and figuratively).


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

After some lousy weather this week, which meant I only rode the road/gravel bike a couple of times on short rides, my buddy and I got back out to Mt. Seymour. Trails were wet, but we had a great ride! Trees provided much needed shelter from the wind and it was nice to see the sun. Rode my Fuel while my Slash is being repaired (carbon repair on the down tube).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's been a confusing winter in Ontario... but our local groundhog says early spring


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Unfortunately, the damned groundhog is only accurate 36-39% of the time. It'd be wise to expect a long winter...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> It's been a confusing winter in Ontario... but our local groundhog says early spring
> 
> View attachment 1309233


hell, we have not even had a winter here, so groundhogs day was irrelevant..spring came right after halloween....


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Nothing is the same*

cit Grand Funk Railroad best rock band in the world


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Battling a cold so I didn't go to work because I didn't want to infect my office mates (the medicine is not working). But since it was 60F outside (in NEO, in _January_) and the sun felt great, I went for an easy spin in 1st gear to this most tranquil of lunch stops. The fresh air felt great!
I am starting to think that every ride should include beer and pizza. :thumbsup:








-F


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Fleas said:


> Battling a cold so I didn't go to work because I didn't want to infect my office mates (the medicine is not working). But since it was 60F outside (in NEO, in _January_) and the sun felt great, I went for an easy spin in 1st gear to this most tranquil of lunch stops. The fresh air felt great!
> I am starting to think that every ride should include beer and pizza. :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1309657
> 
> ...


Now THAT's a sick day!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^The view from your home office is a thing of beauty


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*North Fork Ditch at Folsom Lake*

The North Fork Ditch was constructed in the 1850's to carry water from a dam on the north fork of the American River near Auburn down to Folsom and into present day Orangevale. This water canal, built all by hand, received a concrete lining between 1914 and 1916 to reduce loss from seepage. It is the concrete bottom and sides that remain today and outline the original ditch.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Cooler weather has moved in, but still great riding.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

patski said:


> The North Fork Ditch was constructed in the 1850's to carry water from a dam on the north fork of the American River near Auburn down to Folsom and into present day Orangevale. This water canal, built all by hand, received a concrete lining between 1914 and 1916 to reduce loss from seepage. It is the concrete bottom and sides that remain today and outline the original ditch.
> 
> View attachment 1309823
> 
> ...


Cool bit of history thrown in.
Looks like you guys had a good time.

-F


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*a dangerous sport*

oh my blue blood


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ oh oh! What happened? Hope you make it


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Today was my first ride of 2020! It’ll be 8 weeks tomorrow since I crashed and badly sprained my ankle. We only did a short ride today, but it felt great to ride again.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an evening loop for caturday. It was a cold but full moon ride!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> We did an evening loop for caturday. It was a cold but full moon ride!
> 
> View attachment 1310741
> 
> ...


love this pics!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Today was my first ride of 2020! It'll be 8 weeks tomorrow since I crashed and badly sprained my ankle. We only did a short ride today, but it felt great to ride again.


The injury sucks, but really glad you're out again!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

I did today and yesterday, each day with one of my sons. Always fun to ride with them




















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

It was a great weekend of riding! Got out to Seymour here in the lower mainland twice. Yesterday we climbed a lot, and today, well, we ... shuttled!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

It was a great weekend of riding! Got out to Seymour here in the lower mainland twice. Yesterday we climbed a lot, and today, well, we ... shuttled!








The sun came out and it was beautiful!








A buddy!








I'd love to tell you this is so blurry because of my blazing speed, but nope, not really!








Another buddy today....








Me...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Our funday ride was in daylight  Funday afternoon pre-Oscar ride shenanigans. We did a loop around town, hit the Humber Valley trails and crossed or rode under many bridges along the way. No celebrities were seen


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

bjeast said:


> It was a great weekend of riding! Got out to Seymour here in the lower mainland twice. Yesterday we climbed a lot, and today, well, we ... shuttled!
> 
> View attachment 1310829
> 
> ...


Looks like good times.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

bjeast said:


> It was a great weekend of riding! Got out to Seymour here in the lower mainland twice. Yesterday we climbed a lot, and today, well, we ... shuttled!
> 
> View attachment 1310829
> 
> ...


Looks like a great day out!

What IS that funky feature you're riding? Any pix from a different angle?

I got out 2wice this weekend.

Sat. was a must as conditions were degrading rapidly, but it was good all day.








Spotted a bald eagle!








Sunday was wet and slushy. My waterproof lower half was dry until my un-waterproof top half trickled down into it. 

Find the bike...
















Not a lot of visible geology here, but this is a cool spot on an abandoned railbed that is now a bike path.








-F


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

man sooo jealous of all of you!!

My past 4 weekends hve been spent emptying my parents house of 50+ years of all of our crap. They are downsizing and moving form a big old house to a little cape cod. Man do they have a lot of stuff.

So my legs have been getting great stair workouts, but my bike has been neglected...

and of course, the only weekend that we will have winter this year, and I am stuck in a basement cleaning out 50 years worth of woodshop detritus from my dad...

sad to see my childhood home go, but good for them to get in a place that is . safer for them


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Fleas said:


> Looks like a great day out!
> 
> What IS that funky feature you're riding? Any pix from a different angle?


I don't have any pics from a different angle, but I got a screen grab from Youtube. You go from right to left to clear the log, and unless you're carrying a lot of speed, it's pretty anticlimactic. I can clear the log when I try it, but not by much!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Simple scratch , thank you for appreciate


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*classic italian landscape*

" calanchi "


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> man sooo jealous of all of you!!
> 
> My past 4 weekends hve been spent emptying my parents house of 50+ years of all of our crap. They are downsizing and moving form a big old house to a little cape cod. Man do they have a lot of stuff.
> 
> ...


Life happens  Your bike will wait for you


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Light rain last night and this morning, but great riding this evening.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I got out again today for a slightly longer ride on our neighborhood trails. I even discovered a new trail that wasn’t around a year ago...that’s always a great surprise.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I got out for another ride today after work. I’ve been enjoying the mellower neighbored trails this week since I’m trying to take it easy with my ankle. The local trail called Poison Oak Alley lived up to its name and gave me some itchy spots across my shins and arms, but I’m super stoked to be back on the trails. Hoping to graduate to my normal trails at Waterdog next week.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Soudns you're having a great time getting back out on the bike!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

No ride today, Winter showed up this week with lots of snow so spent the morning packing in the trails. Still, a day in the woods playing in the snow is a pretty good day!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

So many great ride pics! Awesome!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Lake Natoma*


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Funday 16km run-ride pairing. Warmer temps  Any exposed section trail was muddy. It was better to be on pavement or snow packed trails


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We rode some nicely packed trails along the Humber River. The sun was casting long shadows. Great end to a fun filled looong weekend


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^^ great ride pics! You guys still have lots of snow!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Finally got to play with the bike this weekend, seems like forever.  Practiced drops yesterday and hit the trails with friends today. Trails were snow free and not muddy, just some slick roots, no problem  Twas fun!








Mutt posing on the drop








Practice








More practice








Fun trails today


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Out with the wife enjoying 70-degree weather. We got in just over 25 miles.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Mckinley said:


> View attachment 1312393
> 
> Mutt posing on the drop
> 
> ...


Great features to practice on! I'm jelly of your lack of snow


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Today I rode my typical weekday loop for the first time since my crash. I actually felt pretty good out there and I surprised myself by doing the full ride. I’m sure the handful of easier rides I did last week helped to build up my strength and stamina quite a bit. 

I’d seen that riders had posted that a tank along the climb to the top of our downhill flow trail was being painted by a local artist. I’d read that it’s still a work in progress, but I’m excited to see her finish it.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ol Bromy said:


> Today I rode my typical weekday loop for the first time since my crash. I actually felt pretty good out there and I surprised myself by doing the full ride. I'm sure the handful of easier rides I did last week helped to build up my strength and stamina quite a bit.
> 
> I'd seen that riders had posted that a tank along the climb to the top of our downhill flow trail was being painted by a local artist. I'd read that it's still a work in progress, but I'm excited to see her finish it.


Nice to see you out there! Make sure you post pics of the finished artwork!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Haven't posted for a few days, but I did out twice on the long weekend to Squamish and yesterday to Seymour. Had three great days of riding!








Sunday was great - a bit cloudy, but no rain.








Near the end of Credit Line. Not hard, but I love the green carpet....








This is what happens when you set the delay for three seconds....








Stream in Squamish








Monday was beautiful...








My buddy was testing a 2020 Specialized Enduro








Yesterday was amazing in Seymour!








Spent some time sessioning some stuff on a trail called Pingu...


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Yep! On skis! Haha!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I did ride yesterday!! it was great!!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

shwinn8 said:


> I did ride yesterday!! it was great!!


Very cool! Gotta admit I prefer sitting on things that have actual brakes! 

Got out yesterday - basically rode the same trails as I did on Wednesday, but with a couple buddies her on Mount Seymour! It was a great day, and rather warm for February here in Vancouver!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

shwinn8 said:


> I did ride yesterday!! it was great!!


Cool!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a caturday evening ride


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

YES!

First ride since my crash Nov 9th. Doc says if I fall on my shoulder, I could rebreak my clavicle in the same spot for a few more months so I'm not hitting the trails just yet. Decided to take the fixed gear out on a short road, granite dust, multiuser path ride. Got in 13 miles. Felt tired pretty quickly but then settled in.

Stopped to take a break and realized there was a Great Blue Heron in the creek next to me.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Right on, Chaz!!! :thumbsup:

I totally forgot about this thread, maybe things need to change, hopefully soon!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chazpat said:


> YES!
> 
> First ride since my crash Nov 9th. Doc says if I fall on my shoulder, I could rebreak my clavicle in the same spot for a few more months so I'm not hitting the trails just yet. Decided to take the fixed gear out on a short road, granite dust, multiuser path ride. Got in 13 miles. Felt tired pretty quickly but then settled in.
> 
> ...


That is so cool! Great Blue Gerons are one of my favourite birds!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Chris and I did a funday afternoon spin along the Humber River. The sun cast some pretty shadows in the forest.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Sierra Snow melting fast but Fab Riding at Granite Bay*


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

The freeze-thaw here is getting a little ridiculous. Temps ranging from 13F to 50F so trails are a mess.

Took the old StumpJumper (my "road bike") for a short, sunny jaunt yesterday on a well-known lollipop loop. Tailwind and downhill all the way out, so coming back was kinda like work, but felt pretty good for being in the middle of the proverbial off season. Short on power, but kept on the gas the whole time. Stayed in the big ring.
The return trip was 9 mi. with 850 ft. @ 13mph, for 22 total miles.
^^^I know part of this is a Strava road segment. The fast guys probly avg. 20+ on the same route. Just putting this here for a reference for myself. We'll see if I sharpen up as the weather improves.
Didn't track the ride out.

-F


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*smiling bones*

cheeerrsss


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*one day in Whistler*

with teletransport of Star Trek


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Only got out for a road ride yesterday, BUT.....

yesterday was my birthday. So the story is, this last Christmas, my 18 year old (our youngest) and I were looking at Nalgene bottles that you can order online with custom decals and phrases. For my birthday, instead of doing that, she took one of my biking pics and got vinyl stickers made that I can put on a water bottle or even my bike. She teases me once in a while about posting in this forum by simply saying "Did you ride today?"

This is what she had made for me!








The pic is of me riding in Squamish, BC.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday bjeast. Thank you for riding today


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Happy birthday, Bjeast!

Some pics from today’s ride. The wild flowers are really starting to bloom, but I hope we get more rain soon.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Had one of those "oh crap, I'm going over on this one" moments.
I averaged 15 mph through this section, a really chunky section I like to mow through. At the top the trail takes a pretty hard right (depending on speed of course) and I usually stay to the right, the smoother route. As I was going for fastest time down (for me anyway), I went wide, down the middle and there was a good sized rock right in front of me, and after that, an even bigger one that I wouldn't ever thought about trying to go over.

As I immediately thought, the first one sent me into the second one, but I must say, the bike friggin' soaked them up to where, I don't know what I was worried about. I'm sure it wasn't pretty but it was still my fasted time down.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the birthday wishes. Turned out to be a pretty good day!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the birthday wishes. Turned out to be a pretty good day!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Took the squishy bike out again today


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

***** 8 to New York Creek*

February Short Sleeve Night Ride.

















It was colder in the bar than outside.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like you had a great Folsom ride, Patski. Most of my go to trails were in Folsom when I lived in Sacramento. 

No ride today, but I started a build for my wife. She wanted a rigid 29er to add to her stable, so we ordered an On One Bootzipper frame and fork. We’ve also bought some new parts, but a lot of the parts will be from my various parts bins. I’ve got a couple On Ones myself and they’re fantastic for the money. Last weekend I sprayed the inside of the tubes with Frame Saver and today I started bolting everything together. Starting to look pretty sweet!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*raise on flow trails*

and old stone houses


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife and I decided to hit the trails today. We headed up the hill into the Santa Cruz mountains and the conditions were perfect.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Got out for a ride today, was cold and wet, even saw some snow flakes!
Was a fun ride though, finished up with some pizza and pints 
















Minion on a swing, just cause


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Ol Bromy said:


> Looks like you had a great Folsom ride, Patski. Most of my go to trails were in Folsom when I lived in Sacramento.


Yep, been a sucky winter for powder but great for riding!

Nice pict, is that Skegs??



Ol Bromy said:


> My wife and I decided to hit the trails today. We headed up the hill into the Santa Cruz mountains and the conditions were perfect.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

patski said:


> Yep, been a sucky winter for powder but great for riding!
> 
> Nice pict, is that Skegs??


Sure is...we're just down the hill from it. Took that photo on the new connector trail between Oljone and Blue Blossom.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a local run ride pairing. Nice sunny March 1 (1c, -5c windchill)Mix of pavement, hills, snowy trails. Awesome training run and ride... and only 18 days til Spring!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Those are great pics! I guess I shouldn't be, but I'm surprised at how much snow you guys still have!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Have been too busy to post until now, but had a GREAT weekend of riding! Two rides in Squamish, probably my favourite place to ride! Went Saturday, and my one buddy introduced me to two guys whom I hadn't met, and Sunday was a ride with four people I've known for a while and enjoy riding with a lot! It was just so much fun, with great people to ride with both days. Gotta say that not only do I love riding, but I've been really fortunate to meet some great riders out here in the lower mainland! I'm very grateful!


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

bjeast said:


> Have been too busy to post until now, but had a GREAT weekend of riding! Two rides in Squamish, probably my favourite place to ride! Went Saturday, and my one buddy introduced me to two guys whom I hadn't met, and Sunday was a ride with four people I've known for a while and enjoy riding with a lot! It was just so much fun, with great people to ride with both days. Gotta say that not only do I love riding, but I've been really fortunate to meet some great riders out here in the lower mainland! I'm very grateful!
> 
> View attachment 1314871
> 
> ...


Very nice! Sure was a great weekend. I know that drop in the second picture, but what slab is that first one?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Skooks said:


> Very nice! Sure was a great weekend. I know that drop in the second picture, but what slab is that first one?


It's right near the end of Boney Elbows. It's a fun, big slab where I don't feel like I'm going to die if I mess up!


----------



## racerzc (Jan 7, 2020)

*Bootleg Canyon Boulder City*

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCGxurN658F2jaySEFuldRWA

Some video at the link above of some trail runs of the trip.

Got to get some runs in while at a family Vegas trip, hit Bootleg, Blue Diamond, and Red Rock canyon.

bootleg was the gnarliest, by far the fav.










some views of the descents from the zip line at bootleg










more views of bootleg










Bootleg start pad with the Vegas strip in the background. You tube video catches some of Lake Mead, missed a picture of that. Always next time though!










one shot of the top at Red Rock.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

bjeast said:


> Those are great pics! I guess I shouldn't be, but I'm surprised at how much snow you guys still have!


Temps are starting to climb this week and it's been raining... washing most of that snow away :thumbsup: We'll probably get another couple of snowfalls but it will melt away . We had a few very cold days this winter but not enough to freeze the river solidly like previous years.

Looks like beautiful spring-like weather for the west coast


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Temps are starting to climb this week and it's been raining... washing most of that snow away :thumbsup: We'll probably get another couple of snowfalls but it will melt away . We had a few very cold days this winter but not enough to freeze the river solidly like previous years.
> 
> Looks like beautiful spring-like weather for the west coast


We've definitely had some great days for riding!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tuesday Night Ride*

Tadpole Bridge

























Doobie Rock


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Saw my first rattlesnake of the season this evening. Saw the second one about five minutes later.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I got out for a couple of rides this week. Everything’s in bloom right now


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Wildflowers are out


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a short evening loop... no spring flowers here yet


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Hmmm...
Those troubling Canadians are still around here....:skep:


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

...and we're multiplying!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Damn Canadians are everywhere 

We gots snow this weekend. Too lazy to ride in it.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I did. First time in about 7 years. It was awesome. I'm going to make it a habit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

No flowers yet but Crust Riding season is just around the corner!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Our weather hit a warm spell  +11c
We rode through a lot of puddles, soft snow and a bit of mud. We enjoyed forest bathing and watching for signs of spring...


----------



## racerzc (Jan 7, 2020)

Rocky Peak Trail. Trail heads: The Grudge and Undertow. Simi Valley CA 3/7/2020










http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZHImyS5AMM&t=284s

San Juan Creek Trail Head. San Juan Capistrano, California 3/8/2020










https://www.youtube.com/watch?/v=uOufSG/rQXw&t=476s//

Evening everyone, First is yesterday's ride. Second, is today's! Have a good week.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup!

Rode with two of my kids.

Great fun watching them ride (crash).

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Sat. went from 26F in the morning to 50F later. Trails are a mess so I went hiking (yeah, those were a mess, too, but I certainly wasn't making them worse - sheesh :bluefrown.

Sun. took the ol' StumpJumper out on the APT for a few hours.

-F


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

*Finally!!!!!!*

I got my first ride of the year in!!! Weekends have been "Work"ends so far....bruh

the trails were awesome, and the weather was good for not being snowy and cold. My second most fav kind of weather: 58ish and sunny

the damn pics will not upload, but I DID ride!!!!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice to see everyone getting out and riding. Got out on Sunday to Squamish another time. Rode a few trails I'd never done before, including Ditch Pig. The pic below is from a rock roll on that trail. The other sort of noteworthy thing is that I'm wearing a shell that isn't black or gray! But kudos to 7Mesh for replacing a defective jacket with a better model. They just didn't have gray or black!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Got out for a few hours and actually it was hot here today, mid 80's so not hot but warmer than I am ready for yet. 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## atkrocket (Sep 28, 2011)

racerzc said:


> Rocky Peak Trail. Trail heads: The Grudge and Undertow. Simi Valley CA 3/7/2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keyesville Classic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerzc (Jan 7, 2020)

atkrocket said:


> Keyesville Classic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir this weekend! I think I accidentally wrote Downieville Classic


----------



## atkrocket (Sep 28, 2011)

racerzc said:


> Yes sir this weekend! I think I accidentally wrote Downieville Classic


Ah very nice, have fun!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerzc (Jan 7, 2020)

Wrong thread


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Rainbow ride


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Last snow maybe









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride today. We kept our caturday adventure local there was plenty of shenanigans. We did a big ride. Trails were ice packed or hard dirt except for spots where ATV's mucked it up.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yesterday


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

just down the road to Jack Ass Acres to check the new (used) brakes
then








now









only to be stopped by a small river


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A sunny but cool funday ride down to the river


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

azimiut said:


> just down the road to Jack Ass Acres to check the new (used) brakes
> then
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like Jonathan Winters was at that gas station.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

@Jayem that looks like a lot of snow, even to a Canadian! Where you are?


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

I did...

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

MattiThundrrr said:


> @Jayem that looks like a lot of snow, even to a Canadian! Where you are?


Spencer Glacier.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a ride today. We kept our caturday adventure local there was plenty of shenanigans. We did a big ride. Trails were ice packed or hard dirt except for spots where ATV's mucked it up.
> 
> View attachment 1317293
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Jayem said:


> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 1317467
> 
> ...


Nice pictures!


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

azimiut said:


> just down the road to Jack Ass Acres to check the new (used) brakes
> then
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool that sign is still there after so many years!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Fun ride after work, weather is warming up


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I took some pics a few days ago on a ride. It rained pretty solid for a while after that ride, so the trails are officially sloppy again. 

Yesterday, much of the Bay Area was told to stay home for the next 3 weeks. Fortunately, they say we’re able to go out to exercise as long as we maintain our social distancing. Stay healthy everyone!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks like weather is moving in later this week, but I got to ride 4 of the past 5 days. This morning's ride was pretty foggy.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Granite Bay*

















Proper distancing.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics, Patski...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Haven't posted much, but did get out twice on the weekend - once to Mt. Fromme and Mt. Seymour. Had some great rides, even if it was a bit nippy on Saturday. Had planned to go up to Squamish on Sunday but high winds made us change our plans...









My buddy did demo a Norco Sight. He preferred the Specialized Enduro he had tried earlier.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Good dial in ride on my upgraded Polygon Siskiu N8








Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Gravel ride with a little ice on top but dry low.


----------



## JJ Welks (Jan 15, 2015)

First real ride of 2020 went down today as NY begins to dry/thaw. Gotta make the most of this Corona virus social distancing, had to make it a solo mission.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Hero dirt ride in So Cal. Snow covered Ojai mountains in the background, and Pacific Ocean all in one short social distancing Covid-free loop.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forgot about this thread.

Not today but two days ago.
















The overcast cold misty morning gave way to a nice warm up and the perfect amount of moisture in the dirt made for Velcro like conditions. This trail system has the perfect dirt with slight moisture added.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Pedaled from the house this morning and rode the top secret neighborhood trails in an attempt to maintain my social distancing. Saw a couple of moms with their kids pedaling around on the fire roads (PE class), but the singletrack was all mine.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> Pedaled from the house this morning and rode the top secret neighborhood trails in an attempt to maintain my social distancing. Saw a couple of moms with their kids pedaling around on the fire roads (PE class), but the singletrack was all mine.


Nice to see the Krampus out and about!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Ol Bromy said:


> Pedaled from the house this morning and rode the top secret neighborhood trails in an attempt to maintain my social distancing. Saw a couple of moms with their kids pedaling around on the fire roads (PE class), but the singletrack was all mine.


Nice!

hope to add some OG Green pics tomorrow!!!


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks, Fat-in-Fundy. Still loving my Krampus...been super solid since I bought it back in the day. 

Also looking forward to seeing your shots, str8edg. Glad you’re able to get back out on the trails.

Hope everyone is staying healthy and keeping their distance from others. The Bay Area is a freakin’ mess right now and getting worse daily.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Beautiful warm day today.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Nice break from the rain and the wife (not long enough from either)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cold breezes and sunny clear skies on this caturday. We went for a fun social distancing ride near the Humber River. Added bonus: we had the forest to ourselves! Found 2 abandoned shopping carts in the 'hood.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Another spectacular day in So Cal.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

2nd ride on my new Pivot and light testing ride last night (31 mi.). Trying out one of my "flashlight as a bike light" experiments. Usually beam pattern is the down fall to flashlights used on the bike but this one worked very well so successful experiment. Highlight to the ride though was the 60ish degree ride temps. and the beautiful smell of the orange blossoms (nature is awesome!!!). I totally missed them last yr. because of my heart surgery so lots to be thankful for. Great ride!
Mole


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

-10C here this morning made for some good riding on what's left of the crust, not much snow here in Southern NB this winter so I expect we'll be back riding dirt soon! Nice to see Pics from the warmer climes!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Crust fest


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

So another Spring with surplus amounts of rain. I think right now we are 8" above normal...crazy. Yesterday and today were absolute mud fests on the parts of the trail that were closer to the river/streams. As always, these are just local-yokel trails that we all blazed on BMX back in the 70's, so no legit trails were harmed! Nature takes care fo the trail grooming here, and those of us who happen to have camp saws in our hydropacks 

this part of the trail was under at least 4-5 feet of water last week...you can see the silt line on the trees. There were TONS of huge tree trunks and other detritus in places they weren't supposed to be. The silt, sand and mud left over was like quick sand...crazy!!









the Knards did not stand a chance in this stretch...I had to do more hike-a-bike in this stretch than any other. See the silt deposit on the tree!!! At least 5 feet...









my step son on his first ride in 3 years (due to school/band and work!! YES, work! I love it) That tree across the trail was not there last weekend. This is in my usual picture area. Looks like I will need to bring a chainsaw, or just blaze a new stretch around this, and let this part of the trail grow over









The trail ahead here had not been flooded, and was how a lot of the trail was...hero dirt actually since it has been "Dry" for the past 2 days









happy Krampus in it's second most favorite environs (snow and ice being it's first)









will get to ride a lot more now that I am working from home. Gonna do some pavement and possible BMX tomorrow with a friend who wants to get into biking more...

Hope everyone stays healthy and smart during this weird pause in our lives, and still jealous of all the "-10, riding in crust" people with snow and cold in their world


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice Bike Mole!

Is that an Astrolux HL01? Whaddya think? What mount is that?

Thx in advance



MRMOLE said:


> View attachment 1318877
> 
> 2nd ride on my new Pivot and light testing ride last night (31 mi.). Trying out one of my "flashlight as a bike light" experiments. Usually beam pattern is the down fall to flashlights used on the bike but this one worked very well so successful experiment.Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

patski said:


> Nice Bike Mole!
> 
> Is that an Astrolux HL01? Whaddya think? What mount is that?
> 
> Thx in advance


Here's a link to the mount.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07N628YNT?tag=mtbrforum-convert-20

Ya, it's a HL01 (5000K XP-L). It seems to be an OK light but pretty limited usage so far. Will eventually do a review on it in the lights and night riding section.
Mole


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

A tad early for the 'skinny' tires.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ghood said:


> A tad early for the 'skinny' tires.


skinny tires are overrated.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Find places where nobody really goes and go there by yourself. This will be a period of reflection for us all. Use it wisely and we might discover something important about our natures.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out to Mount Fromme a couple times on the weekend, here on the North Shore a couple times on the weekend. Had a great time with a buddy, who's a better rider than I am. I really had to be on my game. Fun, but maybe I should dial it back a bit... Also avoided all the crowds and went to trails a little less travelled (for the most part)


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Chilly


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

∆Nice!


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Not today. Pouring down rain and the trails will probably be closed for a few days. 

Before today I had been 4 days in a row after not riding at all for many, many years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode w/ my kids... I'm getting over a head cold (no COVID-19, at least that's what I think)

Can't return to work until symptoms are gone (thankfully I still have a job).

Boys begged me to join in, was gonna just take them to local BMX track.

Felt like a soggy turd sandwich 

Did more sitting than pedaling.

At least got the kids out of the house.

Once I'm feeling better we'll get into some proper trail time together.

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It was previously known as Whiskey Island









A place in the winter where you could go to share a little something and get something else in return.









But it's been cleaned up, not just for public health, but the trail will be falling back into the swamp soon and it will disappear until next winter...






​


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great spring conditions this morning, great time of year to be in the woods self isolating!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Out checking snow levels.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I did 14 miles of paved rec trails b/c every mile of the local yokel trail I ride was under AT LEAST a foot of water, if not more...I saw water in places today that I hadn't seen in 30 years...and we have 2 more days of rain coming tomorrow and Friday...

so I pumped up the Knards, and scared some "normies" on the rec trails.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Good ride last night, rocks were good, roots were slick though.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

No dirt involved, but my first outdoor ride of the year, getting the kids out for some socially responsible action.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Got a nice ride in today in the "backyard" behind the city...


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Socially distant


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Got some chunk in today.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride today. It was easy to keep social distance


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode with my kids again today...

Get them and myself outside for some fresh air.

Trails were a ghost town.

We still had a great time.

So much fun teaching them mtb'ing skills 

Can't wait until they're big enough that we can enter as a team in mtb events.

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Oops, I did it again!


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

SooOo jealous Jayem, Mid-Atlantic had 0 snow this winter... more rain resolved to 12mi of gravel today...better than nothin...


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Another fun ride!


----------



## racerzc (Jan 7, 2020)

*Lower Black Box Trail San Bernardino National Forest*






Had a gnarly run down one of the best trails out in the San Bernardino National Forest! First time visiting, and will be back for more!

Maintaining proper etiquette throughout the pandemic! Hope all well and healthy for everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Undescended said:


> SooOo jealous Jayem, Mid-Atlantic had 0 snow this winter... more rain resolved to 12mi of gravel today...better than nothin...


I am with you!!! The ultimate in social distancing...we got a total of 9" of bullshit snow. Maybe one or 2 days of temps under 40...so much for "Ohio winters"...thing of the distant past


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I was able to get in about 650 dirt miles this year so far as we're in So Cal and weather is generally amazing. Did a quick 20 miles today at Bonelli. Weather was in the 60s. Being safe and riding alone and giving others at least 10 plus feet distance










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Spring snow


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode w/ kids on some moist, more technical trails...

70/30 riding, walking.

They had a good day out and so did I 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk
View attachment 1321385


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Yesterday's ride: 16.73 miles and 2989 vertical feet climbed. At the top of the hill on the north facing aspect there was even snow in places. Too deep and soft to ride through in most places.









BTW, this is my new Santa Cruz Tallboy 4 CC XO1 build with SC Reserve 30i wheels. I switched out the handle bars, stem, tires, and saddle to things more my liking (RF Next 800mm bar, RF Atlas 35 stem, Maxxis Aggressor 2.5 & Assegai 2.5 tires, WTB VOLT Ti saddle). I bought the bike on January 3rd, before the rails came off and took possession of it two weeks ago. If I had known our horror show would be unfolding now the way it is I would not have bought it. So it goes. I have a nice new bike. (It is an amazing machine.)


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Parked at the beach and rode some trails through the woods. Weather turned out nice and there was no one around, perfect.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Enjoying the wildflowers


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Maybe the last snow of the season!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We celebrated singlesproke's trips around the sun


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Happy birthday, Singlesproket. Enjoy the next lap, it should be an interesting one...


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Took the DB 24 out to check out the local features. Nothing to see anywhere.














Yes. Yes I did raise the seat. Track is closed, so I might as well make it comfortable


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Combo of old crust, dirt, mud, and a little new snow.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

the nearby trails are closed and really busy... go figure. So I thought I would put some social distance on my road bike.









Country Road take me home...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice! Make sure you wish him a belated happy birthday!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Have only been a bit on my road/gravel bike, though Thursday I did get out to Fromme her on shore with a buddy! Mostly took it easy, picked easy trails, though I got a little more space under the front tire than I intended. Won't do that again for a while...


----------



## shade (Jan 21, 2019)

Wish i could....in lockdown mode.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We rode down to the river today, hoping to see if the fish were active. They were not. However we did find some ramps (not ready for harvest... pehaps prime for picking next weekend); and we discovered a scarlet cup mushroom a.k.a sarcoscypha coccinea. It was a good post birthday ride.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

16.5 miles today with just about 1200 feet of climbing. Even though Massachusetts is stay at home, we’re allowed out to play. 

No riders in the woods, but plenty of walkers. 

My gym is closed so I haven’t been on a spin bike for a month. I have to keep riding so I’m in shape for long summer rides. 

So far, surprisingly, so good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

5 miles from home to trail, 8 miles trail, 5 miles back. 

Parking lot at trail was packed, and cars were parked along both sides of the road. I actually only saw 5 people the whole time I was there. I guess 100 people spread over 8 miles of trail leaves a lot of room for social distancing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Big Distancing at Folsom Lake*

Reminds me of my brief stint at GE during the Neutron Jack days, all the facilities remain but the people are gone...


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Hit the trails around the golf course today. Narrow janky trails with lots of roots, logs and bridges.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> We celebrated singlesproke's trips around the sun
> 
> View attachment 1321865
> 
> ...


Happy B-day to the guy who started it all!! Well, this thread at least!!



ghood said:


> Combo of old crust, dirt, mud, and a little new snow.


that is like all of the best terrain rolled in to one...LUCKY!!!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a funday ride. We had the forest to ourselves


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Snow is melting quickly now.


----------



## racerzc (Jan 7, 2020)

heres the video for viewing pleasure!

got to get out for a early morning run down trails in San Bernardino National Forest.



















Had to spend some time washing the stead after today's run! Stay safe everyone


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

racerzc said:


> heres the video for viewing pleasure!
> 
> got to get out for a early morning run down trails in San Bernardino National Forest.
> 
> ...


is that it's cage? Il'l bet it's a b**ch to get him on there t the end of the day.


----------



## racerzc (Jan 7, 2020)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> is that it's cage? Il'l bet it's a b**ch to get him on there t the end of the day.


Haha no but in a couple rides my little critter inside that crate is gonna make the run down with me!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

racerzc said:


> Haha no but in a couple rides my little critter inside that crate is gonna make the run down with me!


Sweet!!!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Some snow, some sky, and some dirt today.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

NJ - 4/7/2020

Been riding my road bike the past few weeks but got on dirt today for the first time this season. When I got home, my wife told me I was lucky I got out because our governor just closed all state and county parks because since people were congregating and not observing proper social distancing.

Guess my wife and I will be riding the road for a while.


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Easy 6 mile loop with my son today before another CO storm rolls in later this week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Rev Bubba said:


> NJ - 4/7/2020
> 
> Been riding my road bike the past few weeks but got on dirt today for the first time this season. When I got home, my wife told me I was lucky I got out because our governor just closed all state and county parks because since people were congregating and not observing proper social distancing.
> 
> Guess my wife and I will be riding the road for a while.


Designated riding areas are closed in our region now because riders weren't respecting social distancing and parking lots were jammed full. We have an area we can ride trails legally ... it's inaccessible to vehicles and which is nice so it can remain open. However we will be riding more road


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

cyclelicious said:


> Designated riding areas are closed in our region now because riders weren't respecting social distancing and parking lots were jammed full. We have an area we can ride trails legally ... it's inaccessible to vehicles and which is nice so it can remain open. However we will be riding more road


As far as I know all the parks and riding trails are still open here in the Phoenix area but I hear they are more crowded than normal so I've been avoiding them. Lots of bike lanes and canal banks in my area that are pretty much deserted at night so will probably stick with that till this is all over. 
Mole


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Our nicest weather yet this year today. 60 F, no wind, very little mud, 30 miles/3100 ft.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Better not give that Easter Bunny a hug... give him 6 feet


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Afterwork run-ride pairing... walkers stayed indoors this evening. The temperatures were much colder and no one ventured out (except us)


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Afterwork run-ride pairing... walkers stayed indoors this evening. The temperatures were much colder and no one ventured out (except us)
> 
> View attachment 1323525


same thing here this morning. Temps in the low 30's (F), and 10-20mph winds kept the "light hearted" indoors. I am introducing my (roadie) friend to MTB, and we were the only ones anywhere today.

I also have been sleeping in the tent all week since the wife works at a hospital and doesn't want to risk spreading the virus. Last night was pretty cold...tonight will be a challenge...great sleeping weather though once I find the comfortable spot


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

I didn't, but my 15 month old daughter did for the first time on her new strider!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Best thing all day!!^^^ she is one happy... cyclist.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

One more ride to a glacier. Only fell in the river a few times on the way out and back. Got to ride the crust both ways.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

bronxbomber252 said:


> I didn't, but my 15 month old daughter did for the first time on her new strider!


Yeah, that's awesome. My Little guy is four, still loves his balance bike. He has two, one for paved cruisin', and one for the BMX track. Unfortunately, the track is closed...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Our good Good Friday ride. We rode to a spot and picked some ramps We had them for dinner and they were delish


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Our caturday ride was down to the river


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride along the river. We had a close encounter with a wild turkey who took flight when we approached. I couldn't snap a good pic. He flew a short distance and I was happy he got to live another day. We continued to ride down to the river. It was a little less windy but still chilly. Another awesome day of adventure.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bronxbomber252 said:


> I didn't, but my 15 month old daughter did for the first time on her new strider!


THATis how we should all feel on a bike!!!



Jayem said:


> One more ride to a glacier. Only fell in the river a few times on the way out and back. Got to ride the crust both ways.
> 
> View attachment 1323869
> 
> ...


Jayem...always bringing the cold motivation for me. So, do you need a housekeeper, or gardener? I need to figure out how to live where you do 



cyclelicious said:


> We did a ride along the river. We had a close encounter with a wild turkey who took flight when we approached. I couldn't snap a good pic. He flew a short distance and I was happy he got to live another day. We continued to ride down to the river. It was a little less windy but still chilly. Another awesome day of adventure.
> 
> View attachment 1323983
> 
> ...


looks like the perfect riding weather! Best way to get out of the hosp for sure. Hope you all ride and stay safe!!

I got out today as well. I have been able to ride every other day roughly for the past 3 weeks...which is awesome, but wish it was because of more positive reasons.

Awesome Easter ride today. Perfect riding weather: 54*; light rain; cloudy; no one out

typical pic spot, but now with downed tree across the trail...








local yokel trails are awesome!! Total hero dirt, and not nearly as much flooding and mud as there should be given the amount rain we are getting








"The Swamp" was not even as bad as it should be at this time of year. I think since we did not get a freeze this year, there is no thawing...no water held in the ground...








Happy Krampus...Knards were shedding a little nit more today...was able to ride a bit faster than the past few dsys.








I don't think our legit trails will open until June this year...but this will do. I need to borrow a small chainsaw and get rid of that trunk crossing the pic spot part of the trail


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Was 18F when I left the house and 9F in the Gulch I rode up. I had cold feet as I wasn't expecting the Gulch to be so much colder. About 1800 feet of climbing.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ghood said:


> Was 18F when I left the house and 9F in the Gulch I rode up. I had cold feet as I wasn't expecting the Gulch to be so much colder. About 1800 feet of climbing.


soooo jealous!!!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I don’t know man...grass is always greener. I like winter fat biking but come mid April I’m ready to be on dirt and not cold. I’m fortunate though, to be surrounded by good trails and big mountains that I can ride from the house.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

*Not Today, but Yesterday*

&#8230;and at least three times a week. We're very lucky here.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Snowing today.

Rode the last two days.








You see the most amazing things out here...








Glorieta camps--Broken Arrow to Jagged Axe








Atalaya via Picacho

Sore legs today. Haha!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Beavertail cactus in bloom


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

80 degrees and cloudless in So Cal today. Happy to have trails open during the week while in lockdown.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Sunrise in So Ca








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

MattMay said:


> 80 degrees and cloudless in So Cal today. Happy to have trails open during the week while in lockdown.


Nice bike!!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Beautiful day but the ground was saturated from yesterday's snow.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice day here today. A buddy showed me some fun XC trails I had not ridden and we got in 22 miles. Weather was perfect for riding at 59 degrees.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Gorgeous day.










There was a little mud. And some snow.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

That's a ghood looking bike! What bar ends are you using?


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

MattiThundrrr said:


> That's a ghood looking bike! What bar ends are you using?


Cane Creek Ergo Control. I used them back in the early 90's and recently rediscovered them to be really nice to have on my SS. Helps ascending the steep stuff.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just got my new TREK Roscoe 7 yesterday and have been riding everyday so far....might get on an easier trail tomorrow to spin out my legs  Trails in Vegas are nice - but you really benefit from having 27.5 + tires here. Very rocky and can be challenging.

FullSizeRender-13 by P.L. L, on Flickr


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sroc3 said:


> Just got my new TREK Roscoe 7 yesterday and have been riding everyday so far....might get on an easier trail tomorrow to spin out my legs  Trails in Vegas are nice - but you really benefit from having 27.5 + tires here. Very rocky and can be challenging.
> 
> FullSizeRender-13 by P.L. L, on Flickr


What trail is that? Area looks familiar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Caturday adventure in natural habitat. Some points of interest along the way: hungry Humber beaver strikes again (bike for scale); Awesome day!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^Damn, that one big beaver!^^ 

Beautiful day today!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Lol Cyclelicious, when I first read your post, I thought you said "bike for SALE"! I'll take it!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

There was dry dirt on the climb until there wasn't.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

DG was nice today. No mud and all good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Got out and about 8~miles near my house.. here I am wishing the jumps where open (the trail is the jumps are not).









1st ride with new Deity TMAC Pedals and I have a new Minion DHF 2.5 DD rear tire (2.6 DHF up front).


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

5 miles pavement to the trail, 12 miles singletrack, 5 miles pavement back home. Great weather. No crowd for once (I hit the trail at 7:00 am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

We rode from the house to the trails for a quick ride today. My wife’s been using her new Wahoo and I’ve been pedaling a stationary bike and running on my treadmill recently, but it was really nice to get outside.


----------



## UpTheAnte (Mar 7, 2018)

xxx


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Amid the snow/rain mix, the MTB trails are closed but ATV trails are open. What a mess!
Donned my rain suit and headed out with snow in the forecast.
The mud took about all the horsepower I could muster, but it's still no match for a 4.8" Lou. I pretty much went wherever I wanted! Creeks, logs, mud holes, cow pastures...

Falling into a large mud hole about 10 minutes in opened the door to a bunch of muddy shenanigans thereafter. So even being wet and cold I was having a ton of fun!

This section was no problem.








Not much on scenery...








Watch out for the trees








The bike is still not really, fully clean, but it still works. :lol:

-F


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^lol, fun pics!^^

Got out for another ride today.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Caturday adventure in natural habitat. Some points of interest along the way: hungry Humber beaver strikes again (bike for scale); Awesome day!
> 
> View attachment 1325743
> 
> ...





Mckinley said:


> ^^Damn, that one big beaver!^^
> 
> Beautiful day today!
> 
> ...


wonder if that is 'Wynona's Big Brown Beaver"

Primus sucks!!!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Perfect weather.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

La Milagrosa in Tucson!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Fun to track the snow receding and releasing singletrack from hibernation.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes. But who's counting!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Took my Timberjack on a gravel grind with 3" tires installed. I finished up at my local MTB park!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Took my Nukeproof Scout 290 out for a spin today 








Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Beauteous day exploring snow levels and spring ephemerals.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Bike park was closed because of rain. Decided to go exploring around the neighborhood.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Yes.. even though it was pushing 100F (blah...) and many trails are closed got out for a very warm 9~mile ride with my wife.


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We went for a late afternoon ride. The trilliums are about to pop, trout lillies are abundant and we found a patch of pretty mauve flowers. It was a gorgeous day to be out


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I love the warm evenings! Almost 100° here in the Phoenix area today so I chose to wait till sundown to go out. Took the canal from the west valley to the ranger station in Papago Park and stopped for a Diet Coke and a Gu. 51 mi. on the old Raleigh single speed and it was still 80° when I got home @ 11:35.
Mole


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Way too much snow up high to do Upper REM (rio en medio) so I dropped Winsor instead.









On the way up I stopped off in one of my favorite meadows. We buried the ashes of my marvelous brother-in-law a few years ago in this place. He would have liked my new bike too.









Just under 40 miles and almost 7600 feet vertical climbed. First big ride of the year. 3 3/4 hours of moving time.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a Funday ride. We are fortunate that we can ride from the house to the trails. The trails are not popular which is an additional bonus


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

So always seeing the pictures of cyclelicious wheelie-ing has always made me jealous and had me feeling like "I should be able to do this", although I've never given it any actual practice or development.

So when the restrictions for COVID started getting imposed, I decided there was one thing I was going to do, I was going to finally learn how to wheelie.

So after about 3 weeks, this was the result (last week):






That ride also had a break-through for me, being able to steer (somewhat) and wheelie.

It's harder (for me) to wheelie a skinnier tire, so I'm working my way down, this bike's tires measure out to about 3.5 or slightly less. On this bike I was able to get to about 80% of what I'm doing on the other fat bike, so still have a ways to go to get comfortable. From today:


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice to see so many ride pics and posts. Good to see people still out riding. Nothing beats the great outdoors!


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Midday ride on the first 100-degree day of the year...

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

waltaz said:


> Midday ride on the first 100-degree day of the year...


Definitely taking the bull by the horns Walt!


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

With the Cane Creek Helm on my Ti wonderbike in for warranty work, I was able to get reacquainted with my 26"er rigid SS. As much as I dreaded the idea of this, it was actually quite fun. Definitely keeps you honest...


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Nice, blaklabl! What bars on the Spesh? Any pics of the other side?


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Definitely taking the bull by the horns Walt!


Might as well just jump in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Nice, blaklabl! What bars on the Spesh? Any pics of the other side?


Those are Defiance Frameworks Arise! bars in titanium. Here's a drive side pic, it's nothing special. 1997 Rockhopper and a smattering of random parts bin stuff.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

blaklabl said:


> Those are Defiance Frameworks Arise! bars in titanium. Here's a drive side pic, it's nothing special. 1997 Rockhopper and a smattering of random parts bin stuff.


Nice! I'd say it's a perfect bike for navigating the zombie hordes


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Sucks when you have to take 6 months off. First trail ride.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

blaklabl said:


> Those are Defiance Frameworks Arise! bars in titanium. Here's a drive side pic, it's nothing special. 1997 Rockhopper and a smattering of random parts bin stuff.


"nothing special" is exactly what I like about it. It is a bike. Nothing unnecessary.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Lots of cars at the trailhead but nobody around past a mile in.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

another more mellow ride than I'd prefer ..as trying to not agitate my tendonitis in my right arm.. but still good to get out of the house


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Lots of spring hero dirt.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks much to everyone for the pictures and reports.

I'm stuck in the house with a stay at home order and some sort of flu, so no riding for me.

It's really nice to get out vicariously through all of you. I very much appreciate it.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

1 morning ride, 3 mutant cacti, 25 miles


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

So nice, I had to ride twice:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^looks like a good spot for a break Jayem


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a caturday afternoon urban ride... trails were too mucky from the rain


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Windy and cold up high.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

After my long run I joined Chris on the local trails. It was a gorgeous warm spring day. Fiddleheads, and snappers!


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

Cloudland Canyon









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

loop2kil said:


> Cloudland Canyon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know there were mtb trails there, I'll have to look them up.


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

chazpat said:


> I didn't know there were mtb trails there, I'll have to look them up.


Some pretty good ones too...make sure to catch the Tailings Run and North Hogsback segments. I enjoyed them all but those stood out to me. Tailings might be my favorite mile+ of trail I've ever ridden.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Wow, some great pics here everyone. I haven't been out as much as I'd like lately. I did bike some in Edmonton a few weeks ago when I was there, but it wasn't until Sunday that I got back out to the North Shore. It felt great, but man, two and half weeks off the bike sure took it's toll!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Larch are leafing out.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

…man, I miss those West Coast forests!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

MattiThundrrr said:


> &#8230;man, I miss those West Coast forests!


I totally agree Matti! I am so glad I took my vacation last summer on Vancouver Island because this is not the year to travel


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Always.....ride....bikes.....

Luck would have it that if I go early enough and off the hiking thoroughfares I can find loads of totally empty trails. Don't ask me where, 'cause I'll never tell!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice ride above the river today.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice day today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

On the way up...










top of trail...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes. Trails were mad busy today.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an afternoon ride and had the forest to ourselves except for a chatty bluejay. (I think he was confused by the weather) It seems every year, the last snowfall comes later and later in Mayvember 🙂 I look forward to June... the real start of spring.


----------



## kamaaina1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Gorgeous day here in the PNW! My Son & I hit the WSU Cougar Trails here in Vancouver, Washington.

My 2020 Hightower


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Seeing on Strava all of my old racing buddies logging these huge 50+ mile adventure rides with 10,000 vertical makes me want to get going on some bigger adventures of my own. I am working, but since I am self-employed, my time is mine to manage. I have lots of time right now as my schedules have either been canceled or postponed. Looking forward to some huge days coming. Nothing like 6 or 8 hour days outside in the high country.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I joined Chris for a funday ride on the local trails. What a difference in weather from last weekend!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Weather is still warm here on Vancouver Island, overcast today, kinda muggy, but still beautiful.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

As usual, great pics everyone!

Haven't been out as much, though I did get out on Friday for a bit. Sadly, it will be a while now before I can ride again, since on Sat morning, I thought I was at the bottom of the stairs, missed a step, and sprained my ankle. Nothing too serious, but I may be off the bike for at least a couple of weeks.








7th Secret on Fromme








Another on 7th








A friend on Expresso


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Chilly and gusty east wind but otherwise very nice 16 mile 2500 foot outing.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Still and cold with post-rain hero dirt.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

^well that looks better than the view from here...


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

There are many mountain biking paradises, I just happen to live in one of them...

















These photos are taken from the top of a small nob below Picacho Peak on the Dale Ball South trail network. It is the only flat spot before the super enduro-style drop down to green gate. Super fun out there today!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice after work ride on singletrack then dropped down to ride along the river.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I did. Some trails around the nearby residential areas. A couple of laps at a BMX track too.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

I was able to get in 8 miles today on the Honzo


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Fog low and sun high. Flowers everywhere.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride (weather was fantastic)


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice big ride today...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

15 miles 2400 feet. Very few people beyond the (apeshit) trailhead. Gorgeous day.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Post quarantine ride #2.

_"I'm tired."
"I'm done."
"How much longer?"
"Sorry, had to rest."_

These are some of the things my son would say to me during the climb on our ride.

Yesterday at the bench it was _"What took you so long?"_ after watching him at one point heading up the hill riding with one hand on his hip! God I suck at ascents.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

JimF777 said:


> Post quarantine ride #2.
> 
> _"I'm tired."
> "I'm done."
> ...


As a father, I can tell you life is all down hill from this moment. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

When life gives you bananas ... you can stay home and make smoothies  Or you can go outside and make pineapples. Our long weekend started on caturday warm and sunny and ended on Monday cool and rainy. We got out anyway, got soaked (and stoked) and did a 11km run-ride pairing


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

In for a little, in for a lot! Always big gains on Atalaya with not many miles.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Banana-ade. When life gives you bananas, its banana-ade.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Got out between rain showers.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ghood said:


> Got out between rain showers.


looks like nature wanted to do some trail re-routing...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I tried to Macaskill my ass over it and that is where the bike stopped. So good time for a pic.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Skipped out of work early to go for a ride.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Extremely long week. But after work today I let it all out in the first turn from my house and it put a smile on my face as fat as my tires.









Heading into the tight and twisty.









In the thick of it... can you find my bike in the trail?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

singletrackmack said:


> Extremely long week. But after work today I let it all out in the first turn from my house and it put a smile on my face as fat as my tires.
> 
> View attachment 1335299
> 
> ...


sweet pics, and love that color too!!!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Green


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hottest day of the year


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh yeah! 835m, 2755ft of ascent/descent on natural gnarly steepness.....


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I did ride, twice:

First ride:











Second (practice) ride:


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Not hot here.
Raining all day and 9 degC for most of the ride.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Yeah. Between 12 & 13C here. Bit chilly. Did a couple of laps of this as part of my general fitness loop. Good for a grin


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

ghood said:


> Green


Green bikes are fastest! It's a fact


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

Different side of the mountain today. I gotta figure out these trail ratings! After a brutal ascent, I figured I would have a relaxing down on a nice blue trail......NOT! It was full of steeps, drops, deep ruts and ROOTS! Talk about a forearm pumper (remember, I am riding a 30-year old rigid!), I was SPENT! I checked the trail guide after I got home and noticed that some are commenting that this trail should be rated black.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

we did an afternoon ride and had the forest to ourselves. Ostrich ferns are sprouting everywhere and so are the pretty white trilliums. Enjoyed playing on the trails. Definitely funday. Definitely Spring is here!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Trailhead. Trail goes up and to the left. Watch out for pedal strikes.

















Some nice flowers marking this little kicker.








Some more flowers marking this newer trail detour. Matches the yellow on the tires.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

PNW MTB said:


> Different side of the mountain today. I gotta figure out these trail ratings! After a brutal ascent, I figured I would have a relaxing down on a nice blue trail......NOT! It was full of steeps, drops, deep ruts and ROOTS! Talk about a forearm pumper (remember, I am riding a 30-year old rigid!), I was SPENT! I checked the trail guide after I got home and noticed that some are commenting that this trail should be rated black.


Which one? Kind of looks like the I90 corridor.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Monday ride... hottest day of the year and cool things seen. We found a fawn (mama deer was nearby), and a pair of toads eating some fat ants. Surrounded by luscious ferns. Fun afternoon


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

HAHA! No, not I90. Just in my backyard in Bellingham! Been riding Lookout Mountain area and familiarizing myself with all the trails and connectors. Saturday's ride was more up Lookout Mountain, Sunday's ride was up to the South end of Galbraith.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

PNW MTB said:


> HAHA! No, not I90. Just in my backyard in Bellingham! Been riding Lookout Mountain area and familiarizing myself with all the trails and connectors. Saturday's ride was more up Lookout Mountain, Sunday's ride was up to the South end of Galbraith.


Oh yeah, the further North you get, the more difficult a "blue" is...


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

PNW MTB said:


> Different side of the mountain today. I gotta figure out these trail ratings! After a brutal ascent, I figured I would have a relaxing down on a nice blue trail......NOT! It was full of steeps, drops, deep ruts and ROOTS! Talk about a forearm pumper (remember, I am riding a 30-year old rigid!), I was SPENT! I checked the trail guide after I got home and noticed that some are commenting that this trail should be rated black.
> 
> View attachment 1335899
> 
> ...


Which trail is that?


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

*Curve's Caturday*

Saturday I was finally feeling better and couldn't wait to get out and ride after a couple of weeks. It was gray and drizzly, so I took my son over the mountains to get some rain shadow sunshine. It was a perfect day in the low 60s and awesome scenery. After the ride, we played around a bit on the rocks with the truck.

















Lots of flowers out, but I didn't get any pictures. I was too gassed just trying to get up the hill.


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

Curveball said:


> Which trail is that?


Dad Bod


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

PNW MTB said:


> Dad Bod


Hoo boy, I wouldn't enjoy that trail on a rigid bike. It's plenty interesting on my modern FS enduro bike.

Wonderland is probably a better option for a true blue trail. Even then, I'd want front suspension.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Made it up to Fromme in the Lower Mainland of BC last Friday. On Sunday I drove to Edmonton, so now I'm now on the XC bike for a few days....








Expresso on Fromme








And... Edmonton (Terwillegar Park)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Just got back from about an hour around the nearby residential areas. There's lots of trails there but some suburban developments are causing rerouts. Can't post any evidence because my phone died along the way. Empty battery....


----------



## RhB HJ (May 20, 2020)

.... not yet today (it's only 07:22), but I did 60 kilometers on our RailTrail yesterday, all grit and dusty. 23.7 kmh average on the way out and 21 kmh on the return. That makes 111.1km total so far this week.
Not bad for my age. :lol:

BTW smart answer to "how you're doing?"
Not bad for a guy my age, my height and my disposition.

Yes, being a cyclist one is entitled to a cranky attitude.


----------



## RhB HJ (May 20, 2020)

OK went out to spin yesterday's 60 klicks out of my legs. 
This week ..... four days of riding = 123.4 K according to my trusty Garmin VivoactiveHR watch.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Had to cut the ride a bit short when I realized my front pads were toast.


----------



## RhB HJ (May 20, 2020)

Wow that looks almost like our Park, Balsam Arrow Root and all; except I don't see enough Ponderosa pines.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Today I was out with my daughter (she was on her non-electric Razor scooter). We went 5.4 miles, and were out for over an hour at the hottest part of the day. It was 81 degrees F when we got home. Glad I remembered to bring the electrolyte mix along!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Temps were cooler on caturday. The sun eventually broke through the clouds. No wheelies today, singlesprocket's back is sore  We did a nice loop though.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

It has been some time since I rode for much longer than an hour. The wheels were turning for about two hours today. I'm alive.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

got a bunch of rides in this week, but only snapped pix this weekend:

Saturday: local yokel trails. There was TONS of damage and loss of trail due to flooding the past 2 weeks. At one pint, these trails were under at least 10 feet of water. There was one point where a large tree was deposited in the top of a bunch of other trees...crazy. Needless to say, this was a swamp riding mud fest. I had my trail saw, and we did a TON of clearing...it was less riding and more point-to-point

and the local groomed trail is FINALLY OPEN after the rainiest Spring on record here. It was in great shape.

for some reason my pics are not uploading, so....

weather was perfect on both days...low 60's, no humidity, no clouds, slight wind...probably the last of those kind of days for 6 months.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

29.88 miles, 4982 elevation gain, 3:26 minutes. No photos. Too busy riding!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great photos everyone, nice to see Spring arrive in other areas!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Got out for a ride today, took the mutt with me.
















Cool down


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Vegas Desert Ride - what i see almost everyday *

IMG_7562 by pllim08, on Flickr


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

On a hunt for snowflowers! They're everywhere. Also my oldest is getting more confident on his mtb by the day


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Caught the sunrise this morning.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

29er4ever said:


> Caught the sunrise this morning.


Very nice!

I did too.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mckinley said:


> Got out for a ride today, took the mutt with me.
> 
> View attachment 1338007
> 
> ...


man...makes me want huskies again!! Miss my guys


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

End of Bairne trail looking East towards Whale Beach


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

After work ride. Cloudy and rain. Still good fun!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

New bike day!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

ghood said:


> New bike day!


Congrats on the new ride! (Spearfish?)

Looks great dressed in gumwall! :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I rode up a mountain after dinner last night, spent the night under the stars and full moon, and rode home this morning before work.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Working from home is allowing me to get in some early morning rides, which means catching some sunrises.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Early in the morning in a light raining mist with low temperatures I had an extraordinary single speed ride today. It was super hot last night making sleeping difficult so this cool, moist high desert ride was the perfect fix. I didn't bring my phone because I was worried it would get wet so no photos or data. My guess, it was about 15 miles and about 2500 vertical in about 1 1/2 hours. The light was crazy good with amazing clouds and hero dirt. This is how it should be!


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

My wife and I went out this afternoon for a pretty nice ride... amusingly had less traffic on the trails today then I did 2 days ago..

anyways..


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an urban evening ride after a busy day


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

ghood said:


> you ma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean needling out?😊


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Got in 5100 feet before the rain started


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Lots of great ride pics!

Fun ride today, good and slick in the trees with lotsa mud, nice and dry in the clear sections.
















Nice views today







After ride treat!


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

12.6 miles today around the lake


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Yep. Pretty varied ride. My favorite bits are the tracks that are not really official, picking your way between the rocks & trees along the river, & the hills beside.
tunnel by speedygz, on Flickr
stepped rocks by speedygz, on Flickr
river lookout by speedygz, on Flickr
treeside by speedygz, on Flickr


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I got 2 great rides in this weekend due to the weather being cool and dry...gotta soak in these kind of days before the humid sets in for good. No pics b/c I was feeling REALLY good, and getting some speeds I had never had before, PLUS, our legit trails were open, and it is exciting to ride them!! I didn't want to stop and lose the flow...

also, am introducing 2 new friends to the activity, and that is fun too


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics everyone, and stories. I haven't posted much lately, but in the last week I managed to get out about 5 times - once to Seymour and the rest to mount Fromme (twice with the youngest this weekend)! It's been good to get out more!








My daughter on Bobsled at Fromme


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sunday was sunny, breezy and cool... and a good day for a ride.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Tuesday evening: 51 minutes, 11,59km around and just beyond the neighborhoods. I must have taken lots of pictures taking a breather before the little descent just beyond the powerline.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

They said it was gonna be 93F yesterday.
That was my riding day. Goal being 2 different trails for a total of ~18mi.

Trail 1 just received an overhaul of sorts so I HAD to go check it out. I rode like crap, but the trail is in spectacular shape!

Trail 2 just finally dried out and is where I fulfill my trail duties. The late day temp was down to 87F and I rode much better.

This is all I got for pix...








-F


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

ghood said:


> Had to cut the ride a bit short when I realized my front pads were toast.


That sounds like an excuse for a new bike. ;-)


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

Been back riding for about a month after a 20+ year hiatus whilst smoking and eating Cheetos and Twinkies. Did my longest ride yet today; 13 miles and 2700' elevation gain. 1/2 to 2/3 of the ride was on singletrack, most of which was steep, rutty, rooty and muddy! Good workout, I am gassed!


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Did I ride today? Yeah, why? (spot the pun)
Y by speedygz, on Flickr


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Felt muggy today. Checked the RH and it was 30%. I grew up in FL but have obviously acclimated to the west's low humidity.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

perttime said:


> Tuesday evening: 51 minutes, 11,59km around and just beyond the neighborhoods. ...


Friday evening: exactly the same route as on Tuesday. I don't usually do that "same route" thing, with so many options available. I thought I was riding hard. 31 seconds faster....


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Had the whole place to myself.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Wet and rainy day today, rocks and roots were slick!


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

Yup......yesterday too!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Into the doghair thick stand.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Yup. 3 rides today. Windy AF on the last one. As soon as I hit pavement, I smelled smoke behind me.










And a few minutes later a tree dropped 20 feet from me.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Crazy close encounter, evasive! We had high winds the last couple of days which died down by yesterday. Probably from the Atlantic tropical storm


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Caturday evening ride. Days are longer and temperatures a little cooler. On the ride back through the school yard we found someone's broken quarantine project


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Started out with sun but ended with rain in the low 40s F.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Went up top for the cavalcade of fun!









It was a quickie--1 hour of ride time with 8 miles and 2000 vertical. Set a whole bunch of new PR's. It was a good day.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Did 27 miles and 2600 feet today in 2.5 hours. Lots of riders out today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes we did a funday ride: We checked out the trails along the river and some cheesy curbside art on the way home


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> We checked out some cheesy curbside art on the way home
> 
> View attachment 1341593


You can't give that sh*t away! Beware the free-be!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Yes we did a funday ride: We checked out the trails along the river and some cheesy curbside art on the way home
> 
> View attachment 1341589
> 
> ...


thanks for the green Chiclet!!!

this weekend was the most perfect weekend weather wise in long time. I only got to ride pavement as we were in Michigan helping my wife's mom with some stuff, but it was great. Will hopefully hit the dirt this weekend!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Early morning above the fog. Saw a bear with two tiny cubs near the top of the ride.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Took advantage of the cool morning to get out for a ride, supposed tp be +30C this afternoon. Thankfully no bears, ran into a mama and cubs last Spring, that was more than enough excitement for me, not in a hurry to repeat!

Lady Slipper season in Atlantic Canada.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

After work ride.








The beavers have been busy building a dam and making a big pond next to the trail.








Bit of sketchy woodwork.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

That woodwork does look pretty sketchy! I can easily see myself falling off!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out to Fromme yet again. Did the climbing trail, which, while not my favourite thing to do, is great exercise! The trails were pretty wet, so we didn't do anything too sketchy, but had a good ride. And I look like a walking ad for G-Form, but after last season's injuries, a little extra armor doesn't hurt!


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Daughter and I put on 31km today.

Sure was a pain crossing that swamp. I had to do it twice cause my daughter couldnt hold her bike over her head that far.

a joke.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Took some time off of work to get some riding in


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Yeah, just a gentle pedal around the river & surrounds.
river stop by speedygz, on Flickr


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Chilled ride on my go-to route.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Great ride today at 61N


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

First CX race of the season.
Max gradient of 48%.
Didn't ride that section...


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

That I did. It was damp, slick & greasy, took it pretty easy








Suburban MTB riding 
old mill by speedync30, on Flickr


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

I did the lower loop at Flat Rock late morning and it was really slow. So hot and humid, could barely pedal between the ramps, and the tread was powdery. Did have excitement going around grass obscured singletrack corners to meet baby head rocks sitting in the middle of the trail. Really kept me on my toes. 

But after about an hour of the fetid sweat just sitting on me, about choked myself on my own body odor on the tailwind sections. uh.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We could only do a brief funday evening ride (hot as blazes during the day and evening thunderboomers rolling in) On the way home we spotted a guy [hipster] riding an electric solowheel. Another wheelie good weekend


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

TylerVernon said:


> I did the lower loop at Flat Rock late morning and it was really slow. So hot and humid, could barely pedal between the ramps, and the tread was powdery. Did have excitement going around grass obscured singletrack corners to meet baby head rocks sitting in the middle of the trail. Really kept me on my toes.
> 
> But after about an hour of the fetid sweat just sitting on me, about choked myself on my own body odor on the tailwind sections. uh.


more reasons why fsll/winter riding is soooo much better!!!

we had the same weather Cyclelicious was mentioning - super hot and humid - this past weekend. Relegated to soupy morning rides. "Spiderweb Busters" as I call them.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I did.... I just got a new to me Trance E+ Pro 1 (2019) .. I have been liking it.. went on a 20~mile ride after work.. blah blah e-bikes.. i was breezing up hill and loving the downhill runs.. and then going back for a 2nd run..


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just came back from a nice dusk-ride. I get to ride everyday as the trails are 12 min from my place. Perfect weather out here at 7:30pm for a 40 min ride . Man I LOVE my Trek Rooscoe! Woo Hooooooo!!!!!


----------



## red0ck33g (May 31, 2020)

sroc3 said:


> Just came back from a nice dusk-ride. I get to ride everyday as the trails are 12 min from my place. Perfect weather out here at 7:30pm for a 40 min ride . Man I LOVE my Trek Rooscoe! Woo Hooooooo!!!!!


This so makes me miss my bike which is temporarily out of action. Technically its only been in the shop for repairs less than a week, but it feels like a so much longer. I can't wait to get out for those evening rides again! Give your bike a hug, you never know when you might miss it


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Cool crisp dawn patrol. 19 mi 3000 ft.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I did my weekly out and back to Papago park on the canal banks ride last night (51mi.). Not too exciting but I do enjoy the extended saddle time. Turquoise colored pedestrian bridge is kind of cool though.
Mole


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Dawn patrol.


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

9.4 miles on paved trails, getting back into a shape other than round. LOL


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

got out yesterday on my new (2 me) trance E+ ... near about 30miles in the hot California sun ... much fun indeed.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Brian Grimes said:


> 9.4 miles on paved trails, getting back into a shape other than round. LOL
> 
> View attachment 1344405


hell yeah!!! Paved is a great way to get the cardio going!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

did 24 miles of paved yesteray evening after storms passed through. Rail-to-trail that is part of the Erie To Ohio trail. As much as I love dirt, sometimes it feels good to just get on some tar and get a cadence going

hanging out underneath a new grain car on one of the spurs near the big elevators west of C-bus. I love trains, so was scratching 2 itches last night!!


















looking across the fields of Western Ohio on a muggy summer night









got a good 6ish mile ride in this morning before some rain. The legit trails have actually been open, and today, it was mostly hero dirt. We were cruising!! It is nice when you don't have to worry about your tires sliding around...

where we came from









where we were going









trail sign pic









so it looks like we will be riding in between storms for the next couple of weeks...fall can not come quick enough!!


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> hell yeah!!! Paved is a great way to get the cardio going!


Thanks! There are plenty of them in and around Dayton, so I hopefully won't get bored of them too soon. If only today wasn't so muggy I couldn't breathe.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Caturday afternoon local ride. Hot and a bit breezy. Pretty wild flowers along the trail. Deerflies were nibbling too... couldn't linger


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Muggy weather lately but still good to get out, time in the woods is medicine for the soul. Deer flies are out in abundance here as well, makes for short rest stops!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

42 F and then it started raining pretty hard. Hopefully that's the last cold ride till fall. Probably not.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Caturday afternoon local ride. Hot and a bit breezy. Pretty wild flowers along the trail. Deerflies were nibbling too... couldn't linger
> 
> View attachment 1344791
> 
> ...


looks like a great day!! And the Singlesprocket Salute!!!!



Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Muggy weather lately but still good to get out, time in the woods is medicine for the soul. Deer flies are out in abundance here as well, makes for short rest stops!


man, I remember those deer flies back when we would go to Canada for Boy Scout high adventure trips in the 80's!!! They could take chunks out!!! It is sort of the middle of that season isn't it?



ghood said:


> 42 F and then it started raining pretty hard. Hopefully that's the last cold ride till fall. Probably not.


I will gladly trade you $1,000,000 for your 42* day!!! But would have to make t he payments in installments


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Brian Grimes said:


> Thanks! There are plenty of them in and around Dayton, so I hopefully won't get bored of them too soon. If only today wasn't so muggy I couldn't breathe.


cool. So you are an Ohio guy!!!


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> cool. So you are an Ohio guy!!!


It's where I live, though not where I'm from. Haven't had much chance to ride other than in Dayton so far, but looking forward to getting to try some other places. Once I am in good enough shape to hit trails, anyway.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Brian Grimes said:


> It's where I live, though not where I'm from. Haven't had much chance to ride other than in Dayton so far, but looking forward to getting to try some other places. Once I am in good enough shape to hit trails, anyway.


Where are you from originally? And there are great trails all around you. Get the MTB Project app and it will give you reference to all of the Ohio and Eastern Indiana spots!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Good race today.


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> Where are you from originally? And there are great trails all around you. Get the MTB Project app and it will give you reference to all of the Ohio and Eastern Indiana spots!


Originally MD, though I haven't lived there in a long while. I'll definitely look into that app, thanks!!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Bike park is open!


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

No spent the day building this









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a late afternoon Canada Day ride. OMG it was hot in the sun. Cooler in the forest however the deerflies were ravenous in the shade!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Happy Canada Day, looks like a fun afternoon depite the heat! :thumbsup:

Hot here today as well but took advantage of the cooler morning to get out for a ride. Hard to say what's more annoying this time of year, the deerflies that circle the back of your head contantly, the mosquitos trying to get in your ears, or the blackflies that somehow end up under your glasses?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ The bugs are very bad this year. I thought (and still hope) that the intense heat will kill most of them off


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

*Remembering the fallen*

One month ago








This morning


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Into the woods


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup...

Bit sloppy down under (mid Winter riding).

Still fun though.

Makes well known trails a little more challenging. 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a late afternoon Canada Day ride. OMG it was hot in the sun. Cooler in the forest however the deerflies were ravenous in the shade!
> 
> View attachment 1345839


Crazy Canucks!


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

YEP! New Bike Day!!! 









Just did some laps around Galbraith to get accustomed to the new ride!









Jack and the Beanstalk








Three Little Pigs








Wonderland








Also rode "Happy Hour", "Bottle Opener", and "Oly" but didn't stop to take pictures of those.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Heating up in Granite Bay*

Pretty warm already at 09:00


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Another scorching hot day so we rode down to the river and splashed around  Refreshing and fun


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Does it count as today if the ride started before midnight last night? No worries about overheating last night at midnight at 12,000 feet above sea level.


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

*Hot evening ride!*


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a late afternoon Canada Day ride. OMG it was hot in the sun. Cooler in the forest however the deerflies were ravenous in the shade!
> 
> Happy Canada Day as well!!! And aren't Deerflies/Black Flies the unofficial Bird of Canada? Pretty patriotic I would say!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mikebhand1600 (Jul 6, 2020)

When i got a free time i go to ride with my lovely bike.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> Krampus and Kona sunning themselves
> View attachment 1346915


Great shot of the Krampus, looks like it was made for that terrain! :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Great shot of the Krampus, looks like it was made for that terrain! :thumbsup:


thanks!! It was a blast to ride on that farm..there were really no official trails at first. So every thing was bumpy, overgrown, soft....we rode the creek to cool off!!

this was my 2nd most favorite kind of riding behind snow...find an open spot in the trees and go in...


----------



## benrayburn (Jul 8, 2020)

Did a quick ride out to the hills today while listening to some toto music. Really brings me back to the good ol' days.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Fun pics everyone! I haven't been able to ride as much lately, but have gotten out a few times on my XC bike here in Edmonton. And, what do you do when miss riding slabs in Squamish?

This:


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Last night! A humid 13.7 miles.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Wow, lots of fun ride photos! 

Finally got back to the bike park, cool and a bit muddy but lotsa fun!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The remains of Tropical Fay created multiple storm systems and down pours as it passed through the region. We kept our ride urban and local. I spotted a wee mole in the field... although it would be a huge mole if it was on my face


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

29er4ever said:


> One month ago
> View attachment 1346409
> 
> 
> ...


This is depressing. Quite the unique old one it was.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

cyclelicious said:


> I spotted a wee mole in the field... although it would be a huge mole if it was on my face
> View attachment 1348275


That's OK, I have no feelings! (HaHa, LOL)

Was 109°F when I started my ride last night and still 100°F when I finished just before midnight. Riding in those temps. + it was windy I stayed mostly on the MUP's that follow the canals and washes (a bit cooler there) and went pretty slow but still got 34mi. in. 
Mole


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

The roof top of New Mexico. Deception Peak (12,420') is the highest point you can legally ride a bike to in the State. Its been crazy hot down low so the only reasonable option is to go high. It was glorious up there. The drop from here is a little thing called Raven's Ridge which is one of the best downhills in the area as well. Super chunky with lots of boulders to drop, steep lines, tall rock gardens, tight trees and towards the bottom is a long barbed wire fence directly (I mean that literally) next to trail. So the obstacles which are already pretty formidable on their own take on a whole other level of danger. So much fun![


----------



## gdg1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Didn't get to go today, we are starting off on a family camping vacation from the east coast to Montana tomorrow and was busy all morning. Was hoping to go after dinner but we just had some heavy storms. Did get my first legitimate riding after separating my shoulder on Mother's Day yesterday, honestly, a little sore today and still was keeping it light yesterday.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

mrmole said:


> that's ok, i have no feelings! (haha, lol)
> 
> was 109°f when i started my ride last night and still 100°f when i finished just before midnight. Riding in those temps. + it was windy i stayed mostly on the mup's that follow the canals and washes (a bit cooler there) and went pretty slow but still got 34mi. In.
> Mole


 mrmole:lol::lol:


----------



## RhB HJ (May 20, 2020)

bjeast said:


> Fun pics everyone! I haven't been able to ride as much lately, but have gotten out a few times on my XC bike here in Edmonton. And, what do you do when miss riding slabs in Squamish?
> 
> This:
> 
> View attachment 1347545


 Looks and sounds just as crazy.:crazy:


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

MRMOLE said:


> That's OK, I have no feelings! (HaHa, LOL)
> 
> Was 109°F when I started my ride last night and still 100°F when I finished just before midnight. Riding in those temps. + it was windy I stayed mostly on the MUP's that follow the canals and washes (a bit cooler there) and went pretty slow but still got 34mi. in.
> Mole


I ride very night out here in Vegas and I thought it was hot . I start around 730pm and it's 97-99 deg. Then by end of my short, 5 mile ride, it's around 92-ish.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Some warmer weather today out on the local trails.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Another Fabulous Delta Breeze Day*

Bike, Lake, Beer, Dog... Snake!


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

I actually ride, literally, everyday. It's hot in Vegas now so I ride right before sunset. I'm usually at the trailhead by 7:30 and ride till about 8:30 pm. Today I geared up, drove to the trailhead, 12 min away, then decided to rest  I figure that 6 days of riding deserves a day off. This is a pic from after yesterday's ride.

Untitled by P.L. L, on Flickr


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice day for a xc ride at the mountain, great scenery! Got in a few laps at the bike park after as well. Pretty good day of riding 








Mount Albert Edward


----------



## JR11 (Sep 21, 2012)

Awesome photo!



sroc3 said:


> I actually ride, literally, everyday. It's hot in Vegas now so I ride right before sunset. I'm usually at the trailhead by 7:30 and ride till about 8:30 pm. Today I geared up, drove to the trailhead, 12 min away, then decided to rest  I figure that 6 days of riding deserves a day off. This is a pic from after yesterday's ride.
> 
> Untitled by P.L. L, on Flickr


----------



## racerzc (Jan 7, 2020)

Snow Summit Last Weekend:















Laguna Beach Today!


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Had a great ride on the Ozberg ridge trail by sun valley Idaho.








Then did the little ride up to baker lake 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I typically gravitate toward road biking in the summer!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Early morning mix of single and double track. First time on the drop bar bike in a while. I'm amazed at how awkward it feels to descend without a dropper.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a fun rip on our local trails this evening.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^Nice!^^


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

ghood said:


> Early morning mix of single and double track. First time on the drop bar bike in a while. I'm amazed at how awkward it feels to descend without a dropper.


Yeah, I was descending a steep gravel road with chunky gravel and random big rocks scattered about to be dodged on my CX yesterday and ended up getting out my multitool and lowering my saddle.


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

Just got back from a week-long adventure through Washington, Idaho and Montana.

Just outside of Leavenworth, WA



















Mt. Spokane Washington. This was a great ride with majestic views!





































And did the lifts at Whitefish Mountain Resort. I want to go back for more!!! (view from the top of the lift)


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Cool morning - downright chilly in the gulch bottom.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Finally got out for a ride, hit up a different trail system. Weather was hot but the trails were fun!
































Lime Gose, yummy on a hot day


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

got to go out yesterday in sub 90F weather for the first time in 4 weeks. YAY!!!!!!! It had rained just a bit...just enough to make really dry dirt become hero dirt in the forest canopy

rode the local yokel trails b/c the rain had closed the legit trails

Resting at "The Triangle" on the 4th lap...trail splits 3 ways. Good pic point








the "newer" path, straight, is the better choice now b/c of massive "natural improvements" if you go to the right, which was the original way








this way now has 3 different HUGE trees that are down across the path. Will need to get back there with chainsaws etc. eventually. Lots of water this year is causing havoc








The Santa Cruz and Kona pointed in the right direction!!








the trails were awesome and fast, and cornering was fun!!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Beauty is all around. Just open your eyes!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Nice time of year at Folsom Lake*

group ride ending with BBQ & swim.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

beastmaster said:


> Beauty is all around. Just open your eyes!
> 
> View attachment 1354425


Lovely! I spotted my first monach butterfly of the season


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a midweek ride. I spotted a monach butterfly in the milkweeds


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Haven't been posting much...but I have been riding


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ awesome pics Jayem


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an urban loop (after a busy day). Hope to do a trail ride this evening


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Late evening spin. We were chasing the last bit of sun and we didn't have lights. We did see a lovely sunset on the way home


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

*exploring the back yard trails!*

Still exploring the back-yard trails.....

From the top; San Juan Islands to the West, Mt Baker to the East! Both pictures taken from the same spot, just turned 180 degrees!



















trail is steep and LOAMY, with some beautiful, natural features!


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

Okay, why can't I figure out the picture thing? I can't seem to get the pictures rotated correctly, and I can't figure out how to NOT attach the thumbs! 

I am sure it is annoying for all of you, because it sure bugs the crap outta me!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

PNW MTB said:


> Okay, why can't I figure out the picture thing? I can't seem to get the pictures rotated correctly, and I can't figure out how to NOT attach the thumbs!
> 
> I am sure it is annoying for all of you, because it sure bugs the crap outta me!


I worked out the bit with the attachments the other day and went looking again this morning to explain it to someone else and then couldn't find it. I think if you go into edit post at the very bottom there is an option to delete attachments. If you can't see it there it might be on your profile page, but that is where I looked this morning and couldn't see anything. Basically if you select the attachments or edit attachments or whatever it is it will then give you a list of all of your attachments. Select the ones you want to get rid of and delete them. The picture should still stay in your post.

As for the rotate, DJ sometimes does a courtesy rotate but you might have too many. Are you posting from your phone or pc?


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

uploaded pics from phone to PC. Posting here from PC.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Very nice landscapes PNW MTB


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A funday muggy ride


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Very nice landscapes PNW MTB


Thank-You!

I feel very fortunate to have all of this in my backyard!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

My girlfriend is always like, "why don't you just marry that bike"?

Have I got some news for her.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Had a great ride over in San Diego for the weekend. It wasn't a MTB ride just all around the bay.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> My girlfriend is always like, "why don't you just marry that bike"?
> 
> Have I got some news for her.
> 
> View attachment 1355937


Consummation pics or it didn't happen.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> My girlfriend is always like, "why don't you just marry that bike"?
> 
> Have I got some news for her.
> 
> View attachment 1355937


 (Big Ring)


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Tahoe Rim Trail (TRT) overlooking Lake Tahoe, from the "bench".









Sierra Canyon Trail overlooking Genoa and the lower Carson Valley, from here it's ~ nine miles of downhill with 5k of descending, mostly flow with patches of chunder.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Rode the bike park on Monday and rode some new local trails today. The new trails were aptly named Covid 19, Self Isolation and Pandemic Parkway


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I had a great ride day yesterday, I rode in three different locations. It went up to 98° here so I got up early and hit my local Bobcat Ridge and put in 8 miles before it got too hot, still riding in 84° at 10am. I then loaded up and headed up to Estes Park which is a 30 minute drive with temps being 18° cooler up at 7,500FT. On the way up the canyon I stopped and took a swim in the river. Nice high country snow run off cold water felt awesome. Arrived in Estes and did an easy ride around the lake for about 6 miles. Loaded up late in the day and drove back down the canyon. I was passing by the Devils Backbone trailhead so I stopped in and put in another 4 miles before dark, It was still 90° down here at 7PM.








The morning at my local Bobcat Ridge.








The afternoon at 7,500FT.








The evening at my local Devils Backbone.


----------



## racerzc (Jan 7, 2020)

Trip up to Big Bear so Sunday! Getting a few more before park season ends


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

Great ride today! First time riding Chuckanut in 25 years! I remember why it was my favorite back in the day!

15 miles and 3,600' elevation. Double black and double down trails are the best! Well, except for the views maybe....


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Rode a new-to-me trail today. It's off the beaten path, not marked, but it's on maps. "Primitive" trail. Required about 10 miles and a few thousand of vert to get to it, then ~800' vert hike-a-bike to really get started on the trail, but then opened up into an amazing alpine valley. Lots of fun trail features and dirt. Was well worth it.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Rode a new-to-me trail today. It's off the beaten path, not marked, but it's on maps. "Primitive" trail. Required about 10 miles and a few thousand of vert to get to it, then ~800' vert hike-a-bike to really get started on the trail, but then opened up into an amazing alpine valley. Lots of fun trail features and dirt. Was well worth it.


yeah...I seriously need to move...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> yeah...I seriously need to move...


We don't have that many trails and they get so darn overgrown that it is real hard to deal with in the summer. Move to Colorado or any mountain state in the lower 48. I think I like winter here more than summer for that reason. So much more is accessible in winter and so little is in summer. It's nice to ride a new trail, even if I had to hike with my bike on my back straight up a mountain.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> yeah...I seriously need to move...


Are you sure? Looks like prime Grizzly Bear habitat.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Are you sure? Looks like prime Grizzly Bear habitat.


Mostly black, but some brown, I did see a big brown finishing a 100 mile race in the area, but up in the alpine it would be rare to see bears, mostly down lower in the brush and under-growth. Moose are more dangerous though.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

I did ride today. Some of the Finger Lakes Trail branch in the Letchworth State Park.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup.... Couple of brand new trails. Not officially open yet.
Was ok, as the trail builder we riding also. 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Jayem said:


> Mostly black, but some brown, I did see a big brown finishing a 100 mile race in the area, but up in the alpine it would be rare to see bears, mostly down lower in the brush and under-growth. Moose are more dangerous though.


Wow, is bear racing a sport you can bet on in Alaska?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

walkerwalker said:


> I did ride today. Some of the Finger Lakes Trail branch in the Letchworth State Park.
> 
> View attachment 1357357
> 
> ...


Thanks for the memories. Many a camping trip up to Letchworth State Park in my youth. Moved out west in my mid teens but I have some fond memories of that gem in Upstate NY. So beautiful are the gorges it's nicknamed the Grand Canyon of the east.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jayem said:


> Mostly black, *but some brown,* I did see a big brown finishing a 100 mile race in the area, but up in the alpine it would be rare to see bears, mostly down lower in the brush and under-growth. Moose are more dangerous though.


So you're saying there is a chance?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I finally got around to riding at Killington yesterday. I was planning on riding there more this year, but due to Covid... it had a late opening and I was too paranoid. 
Anyway, had a great ride and really had to re-learn how to ride big tabletops. I totally gassed myself, but had a great ride and now I wish I never agreed to show my bike for sale this week, because my new one won't be in for about a month at best. 

I will still have my hardtail, which will be fine for the trails I had been riding up to this point, but that one downhill day made me want to do more lift-service riding before winter. Fingers crossed everything goes to plan with the new rig.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an evening ride after an active day


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Number one rule of fight club, [wheelie club] cover your rear brake. :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Jayem said:


> We don't have that many trails and they get so darn overgrown that it is real hard to deal with in the summer. Move to Colorado or any mountain state in the lower 48. I think I like winter here more than summer for that reason. So much more is accessible in winter and so little is in summer. It's nice to ride a new trail, even if I had to hike with my bike on my back straight up a mountain.


yeah...if I did move anywhere like that, I think it would be Montana. I would love to visit Alaska, but don't think I am ready to get that "remote". Will most likely end up in Northern Michigan though.

I definitely would not be ready to encounter Grizzly's, but have encountered other bears hiking...and have had many peaceful moose encounters up in Canada doing backcountry canoeing and camping.

but just to ride a trail like that once...I think that can happen before I am too old to ride.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Puff balls, beetles and memorial bike ride today. Big puff balls popped up in the forest; also found the old Beetle shell and sadly a memorial bike was placed for a recent road cycling fatality


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Good ride today. Hot, no clouds. Good view from the top of the climbing trail.








Climbing trail


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

So much good stuff happening here!

I haven't been taking a lot of pics, but I have been getting some good rides. Mostly solo, but meeting some cool folks on the way, and getting in some real mileage of mixed terrain. Even got the fam out for an evening trail ride before it got too dark.

Some of this...








Some of that...








...splorin' a creek bed








-F


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fleas said:


> So much good stuff happening here!
> 
> I haven't been taking a lot of pics, but I have been getting some good rides. Mostly solo, but meeting some cool folks on the way, and getting in some real mileage of mixed terrain. Even got the fam out for an evening trail ride before it got too dark.
> 
> ...


so which creeks serve up pizza? I wish we had those down here in C-bus!!!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Granite Bay*

Blue Sky above my house, totally smoked in at Folsom Lake.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Not a bad ride today up to Berry Pass.


----------



## firebert (Jun 12, 2020)

All you guys and your mountain biking... In the actual mountains. l
Little off roading around Lake Beresford. No gator sightings today though.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Stay safe patski! Hope they put out those fires soon


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Funday local ride this evening. Weather remained swampy hot. We watched storm clouds rolling in. Spotted a dude taking a power nap.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Went to Los Alamos for a ride on their ski hill. While not much vertical (about 1200 feet tall), the place is STEEP! So in 16.5 miles I had 4000+ in climbing. The descents are fantastic up there. Some real DH. I don't have a proper bike for that stuff so I spent most of my time on their "blue" and "black" trails. Their stuff would be one level higher if it was any place else.

Air quality isn't so great right now because there is a fire in Santa Fe. The NFS crews are doing a great job of getting this beast under control. But that fire has been savage to some of the best trails in Santa Fe. The lower Rio en Medio below Aspen Ranch has been destroyed. The Borrego down to Rio Nambe burned hot and so has a good part of the lower Rancho Viejo Trail. Also burned was the Mineral Trail, but that was sacrificed in a controlled burn to prevent the wildfire from jumping Pacheco Canyon Road and doing an end run around the old burned area from the Pacheco Fire of 2011 and threatening the ski basin. These firefighters are true heroes.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Rode a brand new section of singletrack that connects some of my favorite trails.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Smoke cleared over Folsom today, still heavy to the west...*

Lake Natoma


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Gorgeous bluebird day with a nice west breeze.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yesterday


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yesterday


that guy just doesn't care...awesome!


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Decided to try to use my dropper post on the the trail instead of just using it when I get on and off my bike. 

It’s going to take some practice but I can see how it would be useful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firebert (Jun 12, 2020)

Gemini Springs, or what I call 'Florida single track'









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I went on my usual endurance ride with my Salsa Cutthroat. I was really impressed with my Brooks B17 saddle. 6 hrs of ride time and zero saddle sores nor did I have major discomfort.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

We all got to do Dirt School this morning!! I don't have any pics because we were busy the whole time, but it was awesome to get some training, and have people look at our fundamentals. I had never had any legit bike instruction ever...always learned from friends, or videos.

Found out that I was doing a lot of stuff right, it just needs to be tweaked, and a few things wrong. I want to do the next level here in the fall after working on what we learned today

also preparing for my first official gravel grind next weekend. Super stoked for that!!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Battery said:


> I went on my usual endurance ride with my Salsa Cutthroat. I was really impressed with my Brooks B17 saddle. 6 hrs of ride time and zero saddle sores nor did I have major discomfort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does that feel with the two water bottles on the fork?


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yesterday


You went for a ride at the zoo??


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

Did a few new (to me) trails on Galbraith today. Mohawk, Mullet, Huff & Puff, Swirlz, Spacewolf. 13 miles, 2800' ele.


















Mt. Baker









Twin Sisters









Lake Whatcom









a little rock roll..









a little break anyone?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

chazpat said:


> How does that feel with the two water bottles on the fork?


I haven't noticed anything negative with the cages on my fork. I actually bought metal bottle cages from Amazon and lightly squeezed them so they grip the bottles better. The bottles don't move at all.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Afternoon ride along the Humber River. Bugs weren't too bad! Puffballs have gone bad. It was another awesome adventure!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode w/ my boys today 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

man, lots of good looking late summer rides happening!!!

we got out today to apply our new found skills from Dirt School yesterday...totally made it a different ride. So much fun to refocus on the basics...

only took one pic as we were focused more on riding, but the trails are in great shape, and the weather was almost perfect!! 66*, no clouds NO HUMIDITY!!!

This is one real tricky spot in that the trail threads right between 2 trees that are about 850mm apart (measured by my 800mm bars barely fitting through) and it is a super tight curve into it. The perfect line is literally a tires width weaving at the outside upper corner of the logs on the near left, and the direct right of the trees. You can see the other tree poking out at an angle behind the front one.








we sessioned this quite a few times to get all of the elements down. It is reeeaalll hard to not put your left foot down as you round the trees...

the whole woods smelled like fall...so invigorating...the best time of year is coming up


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice single speed ride yesterday. 18 miles (1800 vertical) of high altitude desert riding in the Galisteo Basin Preserve south of town. Came across these lotus flowers blooming in a pond. Amazing!

Rode today as well. Another 18 miler (3200 vertical) but on the geared FS bike. Went out to Glorieta for spin up the new trail to Jagged Axe as well as some other fun stuff too. That new trail has transformed the Jagged Axe experience from being a brutal road climb to a sweet single track loop. Amazing!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Yep. Took soon-to-be-Mrs-evasive on a no-flow lap of some old-school jank.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Took my new-to-me Unit 29er out for it's first real ride. It was doubletrack through a Wildlife Management Area that I rode about a month ago on my CX and found I needed wider tires and lower gears. Did a little hike-a-bike; guess I need an even lower gear.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Solo ride...

Getting some K's in to legs...

20 days out from my first 'full' Enduro.

I suck on the climbs but am competent on the descents.

Figure, I'll get my legs/lungs in better shape and I won't be so tired for the descents. 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> the whole woods smelled like fall...so invigorating...the best time of year is coming up


Yep, chanterelle season right around the corner!!!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

PNW MTB said:


> Did a few new (to me) trails on Galbraith today. Mohawk, Mullet, Huff & Puff, Swirlz, Spacewolf. 13 miles, 2800' ele.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which trail is that with the rock roll?


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

Curveball said:


> Which trail is that with the rock roll?


Spacewolf


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Gorgeous day out in the backyard trails


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

PNW MTB said:


> Spacewolf


Sweet. Thanks much.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice trail feature.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I haven't posted here in ages, but I have been riding all season. I have found a batch of new trails since we moved to a new home a few miles away from my old place and trails. One of my loops is much shorter at 8+ miles, really challenging with rocks, roots and nary a straight section. Since I'm still wfh, I hit that one early in the morning twice a week and save the long loops for the weekend.

I have been pounding the trails. Been out 51 times this season with 585 miles logged in the woods.

I haven't been to the gym since February, but will have a peleton bike shortly for spin in winter/spring.

Many great rides to come.

Here's where I start the 8 miler.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Nice trail feature.


holy crap...is that uphill? I guess it could be both. Reminds me of some of our climbs around here

I got my first ever gravel grind in this weekend...and it was awesome!! I am hurting today as it has been the longest total mile (30), and elevation gain (~1100ft.) in one ride since my hear attack. This kind of riding is what I have been working up do doing since the HA. The other 2 guys were also on their first grind as well. So addicting.

I rode my OG Krampus. Nate rode his brand new Santa Cruz Chameleon all carbon and Garrett rode his new Trek FX4. It was Garretts first time off road, so we are trying to get him to come over to the dark side...

This is where we were headed. Temps were perfect at around 65*F...no humidity, slight wind. Half way point of the 30 mile trip, at the highest point of the trip. Great place to take a rest, and this is going to be AWESOME in the fall when the leaves are changing










lunch in the woods halfway through. As you can see, I am not the best with the camera, (I just point and click) so it is not as cool looking as it was live.


















the plan this fall is to do paved on Friday evenings, singletrack on Saturdays, and gravel on Sundays...hitting all 3


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Rode local trails last weekend, was damp with wet roots, bit slippy but fun.
Back to the bike park this weekend, hot and dry. Fun new flow trail opened up at the bike park.








Beautiful weather








New flow trail








New feature


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

ravewoofer said:


> Here's where I start the 8 miler.


Nice... looks New Englandish....


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Lake Natoma*

Biked around Lake Natoma, paddled around Lake Natoma, went to the Farmers Market on Lake Natoma, tomatoes! 









































It's hot... dreaming of this:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The best time of the year for riding and mushroom hunting. ?The Labour Day weekend rain and strong winds knocked down a few trees and brought out plenty of fungi.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

PNW MTB said:


> You went for a ride at the zoo??


Lol
No, that's a wild elk. And it's the beginning of the Rutt. He wasn't so happy to have me so close to his harem of 20 or so ladies and several calves. He was bugling back and forth with a challenging bull a 100 yards away or so. Testosterone pumped aggressive time of year with that species.

Some great ride reports as of late, time to catch up. It's been too smokey in Northern Colorado for much riding in the last 2-3 weeks with the Cameron Pass wildfire raging. Sunday it was 98° today a high of 38° with snow / rain mixture. Only a 60° temperature change in 48 hours.

Yesterday's smoke filled sunset.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> The best time of the year for riding and mushroom hunting. The Labour Day weekend rain and strong winds knocked down a few trees and brought out plenty of fungi.


our trails are looking just like that as well!! Have been seeing lots of shroomies and thinking of you guys! There was this one growth this weekend on the trail that looked like a dead snowy owl. I had to do a double take. Sadly, I did not have my phone on that ride. Would have loved to know what type it was

in about a month, we should start having some color and awesome crisp mornings!!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

patski said:


> It's hot... dreaming of this:


I hear ya!!!

also dreaming of this










and this....









and this...









best time of year on the way!!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm in no rush to see old man winter. He'll get here soon and stay a while. I'm digging the lower sun angles and dry cool air of late summer.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ghood said:


> I'm in no rush to see old man winter. He'll get here soon and stay a while. *I'm digging the lower sun angles and dry cool air of late summer.*


oh yeah....I love that lead in to winter as well...the best camping weather by far


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Lots of grasshoppers in there this time of year.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

The coast smoke is starting to move in here. We need a big gnarly wet low pressure system to park right over Oregon for a week or so.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Good ride today. Denali on the right in the 2nd picture.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics! What an amazing view!


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

Jayem said:


> Good ride today. Denali on the right in the 2nd picture.


Really makes me want to get back up there in the summer! BTW, thanks again for the fat bike trail suggestions back in December, it was awesome!

Just moved to New Mexico, got my first ride in today. This trail system is only 25mins from my new house!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

bronxbomber252 said:


> Just moved to New Mexico, got my first ride in today. This trail system is only 25mins from my new house


Jealous of that, NM has an amazing varied climate from desert to high alpine.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a fun local ride to stretch out the legs. On the way home, we heard some scary sounds like "Nnnnngaaah" and "Nyeeeeeeeeh" and spotted a night tennis session.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool funday adventures. Trails were tacky; the breeze kept the skeeters away. Some discoveries along the way: a Lion's Mane 'shroom but it was too small to pick and on the ride home we found a nice tool on the roadside.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

The smoke moved in on us today. Makes for eerie sunlight.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Relatively easy group ride today. 24km of mostly rolling singletrack, tons of wildflowers out!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Trippy sunlight courtesy of the coast smoke infiltration


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

we had a same looking sunset here in Ohio too, and from what the news has been saying, it is from the same source...the smoke has been pulled into the midwest by the jet stream...our sunrises have also been smoky orange/grey

it is very tragically fascinating to me


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup!!

50 min drive out of town.

Trails were dry and dusty.

Cooked my brakes on one steep downhill.

Tektro HD-M745, running Shimano Sintered pads (Saints??)

Got some new pads to chuck in that won't be glazed...

Gonna pop a 200mm rotor outback.

Or - chuck some Guide RSC's I've got, on (w/ 200mm rotor also)

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Granite Bay*

It's blue sky when you look straight up! Smoke has semi-cleared...









Doobie Rock


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I'm losing my mind. I haven't pedaled my bike in almost 2 weeks because of the bad smoke up here in WA. It's supposed to rain and partially clear out by the weekend so I'm hoping to get out and ride. I have to break in my winter weather tires


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> we had a same looking sunset here in Ohio too, and from what the news has been saying, it is from the same source...the smoke has been pulled into the midwest by the jet stream...our sunrises have also been smoky orange/grey
> 
> it is very tragically fascinating to me


The smoke from the U.S. wildfires continues to blanket Canadian skies. B.C. continues to be impacted the most, where air quality remains very poor. Our skies in southern Ontario are a hazy. Air quality is low risk

Our temperatures are cool which is fine with me


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> The smoke from the U.S. wildfires continues to blanket Canadian skies. B.C. continues to be impacted the most, where air quality remains very poor. Our skies in southern Ontario are a hazy. Air quality is low risk
> 
> Our temperatures are cool which is fine with me


yep...we are also being blessed with some fine cool Canadian air here finally...I might get 4 rides in this weekend!!!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

We got out of the Phoenix heat for some cooler riding.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Battery said:


> I'm losing my mind. I haven't pedaled my bike in almost 2 weeks because of the bad smoke up here in WA. It's supposed to rain and partially clear out by the weekend so I'm hoping to get out and ride. I have to break in my winter weather tires


We were shut down pretty much all of summer in AK last year, it was horrible and I know how that goes. There were rides we abandoned after starting or just turned the car around on.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

got a dream ride in tonight...on the "Big Boy" trail, which totally kicks my ass right now, but it was just freaking perfect weather-wise.

64*F, light wind; crystal clear skies; no humidity. I have been dreaming of this weather since last March!!

Krampus loving the dry, awesome trails..








where we were going








pics were taken right before my chain broke...luckily in the last .07 of the 6 mile trail!! Not too bad of a hike-a-bike out...I wanted to camp there honestly...

@battery...and all the other West Coasters....I hope you guys are doing alright out there other than not getting to ride...hope all is well. Will have to throw some miles down in your honor tomorrow morning...will probably get in an OTB in as well!!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Stretching out summer from dusk til dawn. Revved up with a morning workout and winding down with a local ride. In between I did a run and Chris rode enduro. Another fun caturday meow!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Bear poop on the trails season is here- this one full of mountain ash berries.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ghood said:


> Bear poop on the trails season is here- this one full of mountain ash berries.


I don't see any bike bells in it so it's not a Grizzly Bear. 

I had a Black Bear leave me a prize in my back yard about a month ago.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Stretching out summer from dusk til dawn. Revved up with a morning workout and winding down with a local ride. In between I did a run and Chris rode enduro. Another fun caturday meow!
> 
> View attachment 1365197
> 
> ...


A great day for sure.



str8edgMTBMXer said:


> got a dream ride in tonight...on the "Big Boy" trail, which totally kicks my ass right now, but it was just freaking perfect weather-wise.
> 
> @battery...and all the other West Coasters....I hope you guys are doing alright out there other than not getting to ride...hope all is well. Will have to throw some miles down in your honor tomorrow morning...will probably get in an OTB in as well!!!


Good to hear of a perfect ride day.

It's been too smokey here to ride as well as I've been sick for 14 days now. Finally on antibiotics for an inner ear and gland infection. Halfway through a 10 day run.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Absorbing this sunny day on the trails along the mighty Humber River. Not only a fantastic ride for us but it was also enjoyed by a few forest friends: a little river frog, a salamander, honey bees and a fish out of water  The day flaunts that autumn is just around the corner!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I hope you returned that fish to the water in time.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Just a sanity ride today. I realized I did not take pictures after I got home. About 9 miles 1000 feet on an old SS hardtail.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice weather. Great ride until I decided to ride down and back on a gravel road near the trail before riding home.

I rode it one way, but walked back.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

celswick said:


> Nice weather. Great ride until I decided to ride down and back on a gravel road near the trail before riding home.
> 
> I rode it one way, but walked back.
> 
> ...


damn....there is no saving that!! How did that not f up your rim too?


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> damn....there is no saving that!! How did that not f up your rim too?


It wouldn't hold air after that even after I plugged the hole.

It leaked around the valve stem and one of the spoke holes. I had to take it to the LBS and hopefully they can fix it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Skinny tire jaunt today.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ awesome fall pics ghood

I have a bear blueberry-poop pic too


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Cold and drizzly today. Summer riding is pretty much over here. Although it will be sunny some more, the hot and dusty days are behind us.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

A very pleasant 75 degree morning. 20 mile ride (10 on the road) and I wasn't the slowest one on the trail:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fall rides are best rides


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

It wasn't bad here today.. much better than 2~weeks ago when it was 113~ degrees about 80F

partly because my non eeb is out of action atm (temporarily) and partly because meh... Trance E+ Pro 1 out today


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Fall rides are best rides


truer words have never been spoken!!!

did a 20 mile paved ride today...started at about 6pm, and the sun was down for the 2nd half of the ride. I LOVE riding at night out in the country. We all agreed that there will definitely be more of that this fall

...Saturdays have become paved trail/road ride day so I can ride with my group of friends who don't like dirt...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Couple of rain episodes low and snow flurries high. 20 miles and about 4000 ft. Never get sick of that descent.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Perfect temps, sun, and no wind today. I discovered that a cool bit of singletrack that had followed up a really old grown in roadbed had been bulldozed for some reason and is now an unrideable mud dozertrack. Bummer.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Stunning fall day.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

For your viewing pleasure.









This is an aspen stand up in Los Alamos. Many years ago there was a terrible fire up there. It burned super hot which basically sterilized the soil making new growth impossible for a long time. These little aspens began to take root about 6 or 7 years ago and are now about 10' tall and they are super tightly grouped together. Some of the old standing dead and burnt conifers are still mixed in. It was a very special viewing day. Sort of like an Impressionist or Fauvist painting. Wow!

Plus the riding up in Pajarito is crazy good! Who knew?! Haha!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> For your viewing pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it also shows the cycle that has been happening in that part of the world for 1000's of years...stuff gets burned down....and then grows back

nature as a larger plan...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Dented my rear rim on the squish bike so I was on the skinny bike today.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Put a tube in the dented rim and carried on. The tire bead won't set on the rim to hold air. The new rim arrives next week. The awesome stretch of fall weather won't wait.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ I'll bet that could have been fixed. That's not a big ding.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Maybe. But I don’t want to have that in the back of my head during fast chunky descents. Visions of a tire coming off and me rag-dolling at 35 mph. Mental security.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Sometimes peace of mind has its place


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

More gorgeous weather.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

we have also been having unbelievable weather - which we were also totally hoping for after the stoopid summer we had here...

I have been riding a lot, but have not been taking pics b/c we have really been pushing ourselves on rides recently, so stopping for pics just wasn't in the cards. This past weekend was more leisurely, so here are some pics of the awesome pre-fall trails!!!

Krampus hiding in the woods...perfect morning to ride...low 50's (F), cloudy...no one on the trails...but early signs of fall as there are more leaves than the past few weekends









where we were headed









my friend/co worker Nate, with his Santa Cruz Chameleon Carbon...he has been pushing me to up my riding here in the past month.









the best time of the year to ride is coming up!!!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yepper, best time of the year to ride


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*First "almost" Night Ride of the Year*

Needed lights for the last 15-20mins.... Perfect weather, clear air too!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Man, it's been so long since I posted in this forum. Life has been super busy, including a new job, a parent with health issues, and other ... stuff.

I have been riding a lot though. Have ridden a ton of stuff I've never done before, met new friends and maybe most importantly, no trip to an emergency department in 2020!








Squamish - don't think I've ever squeezed the front brake as hard








Whistler - I think the trail is called "In Deep."








Squamish on either Galactic or Plastic.








Yet another Squamish pic!








And finally, my buddy tried out his wide angle attachment at - wait for it - Squamish


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

got warmer than it had been when I started and there was a very long climb out but rode yesterday..


----------



## gnhmso (Jul 27, 2011)

Larch are starting to turn


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Been riding the local bike park lately, this is the last weekend  
Weather was decent but cool. Trails were perfect last friday and pretty good today, some mud and puddles.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This is the first Thanksgiving we did not travel somewhere to ride. Previous years we've travelled to the Okanagan in BC, Mont Ste Anne or Vallee Bras du Nord in Quebec. This evening we did a quick spin on local trails as the sun was setting. Hope to get out again tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## gnhmso (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool crisp morning.


----------



## gnhmso (Jul 27, 2011)

Rode out in near dark. Riding with lights is not ideal but better than not riding.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Our annual leaf-peeper ride


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

So long, dirt.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

We didn't get much snow today but riding in 30F rain is colder than any January snow ride I've done.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

First ride on snow this season...but not much, only 1/2 to an inch or so. First ride on 27.5 fat too.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

YES!!!! all of the snow pics have me excited!!

We did the 6 miles today on our local trail right before it started to rain....no pics, because this is definitely a "learning" trail for me. I am concentrating on strengthening skills and pushing, so I always forget to get the phone out...lots ans lots of rooty, punchy climbs that kill my legs. But the leaves are changing, and falling, and that fall smell was all about...just awesome


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No snow yet in Ontario... but it's getting close!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Took advantage of a one day dry spell.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I know a lot of you love snow! Cool pics, but I’m not ready for it yet. That said some friends and I have plans to rent fat bikes this winter in Pemberton BC at least once.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup... bit sticky underfoot 









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterjames (Jul 13, 2004)

New experience for me as I was 75% (or more) done before the sun even thought about creeping up. Life is forcing my available free time into smaller and smaller windows. $35. bike light proving invaluable.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*No Snow on Lake Natoma*



cyclelicious said:


> No snow yet in Ontario... but it's getting close!


No Snow around Lake Natoma

















or at Out of Bounds Gastropub.


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

Quick lap around Galbraith today. Blasted down SST and rode Air Chair for the first time, then off for a couple quick laps at the Bellingham pump track. Weather was so nice!


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

More Galbraith laps today. Rode the other side of the mountain. Climbed up to the tower and rode Evo (so fun!), then climbed back to the top of Whoopsie Woodle and then on to Lair of the Bear. Beautiful day, but getting chilly!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Our dirt disappeared.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

It doesn't seem like there have been a lot of colorful sunrises this year, but there was some color this morning.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

This right turn looks simple enough, but just can't seem to get it down right. Decided to hang and take a few goes and starting to get better


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

wife a I on ebike ride yesterday.. Trance E+ Pro 1 (2019) and a 2021 INTRIGUE X E+ 1


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Unexpected gift of dirt up high above the ice and crust. The inversion is real.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Perfect conditions for a Ghost Town ride. Spooky, full moon and ghouls...


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Yesterday, but it took until now to post them


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Night Ride and a Full Moon Paddle*


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I did a long run in the morning (20km) and Chris did a long enduro ride as well... but we wanted to stretch out our legs with a few laps. The sun sets early so we carried the lights with us. Still a fun ride (and much milder temps)


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

Quick lap on Chuckanut because Chuckanut dirt is soo good when it's wet around here!










Okay...REALLY tired of my photos posting sideways. I've searched and searched and I can't find how to rotate them or have them posted properly. Can anyone help point me to the solution?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep. Felt good to get out after trail closures due to wildfires and then due to snow melt and muddy conditions, and then a week out of town. Trails were really busy, but I encountered several friends and the weather was nice.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

mtbr posts your photo as it is. You're probably viewing it in an app that rotates it for you. I opened your photo in Photoshop, rotated it 90 degrees clockwise and resaved it.

Try saving it with a new name in your app and see if it saves it with the correct orientation. A lot of people say if you crop it ever so slightly and save it, it will keep it oriented correctly so if just resaving it doesn't fix it, you can try that.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

PNW MTB said:


> Quick lap on Chuckanut because Chuckanut dirt is soo good when it's wet around here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks much steeper sideways. Tough to climb but its a scream going down


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Last tracks, last light, last truck, last day:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Yep. Felt good to get out after trail closures due to wildfires and then due to snow melt and muddy conditions, and then a week out of town. Trails were really busy, but I encountered several friends and the weather was nice.
> 
> View attachment 1375833


Was that yesterday or today?

With my luck I've gone trough all of the above also. Smoke for three months, trails closed. Finally fires under control and good air quality, nice weather. Just about that time a week ago I woke up one day and couldn't stand or walk. Diagnosed with Achilles Tendon / Tendinitis. Which has now kept me off the bike, 2020 has sucked for me.

I noticed yesterday vehicle after vehicle with mountain bikes loaded up. I drive into the Devils Backbone trailhead out of curiosity. It was at capacity with a ranger standing guard out in front. I'm sure today as well, Little chillier and windy today but with tomorrow's forecasted snow I'm sure a lot are taking advantage of it today.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

evasive said:


> Last tracks, last light, last truck, last day:


that is sort of ominous...... and sad!!!

We did a 50 miler on pavement yesterday...my butt and neck were killing me by the end. No pics though b/c it was a great ride...good pace and cadence, and my body felt good, so I didn't want to break the feel

did a small ride to day at the dirt trail...which was the most packed I have ever seen it...been riding there for 7 years recently, and there was actually a line at the trail entrance!! It was 70*F here in November...so people were probably trying to get some last rides in

Sooo many little ones on balance bikes, little MTB's, BMX's....and TONS of noob parents...we ended up playing "instructor" much of the time, but it was great to see all the kids out...

....and they do not GAF!!! They crash, roll over stuff, roll into the brush off the trail...and just keep going

so no pics from today either....good times though


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

chazpat said:


> mtbr posts your photo as it is. You're probably viewing it in an app that rotates it for you. I opened your photo in Photoshop, rotated it 90 degrees clockwise and resaved it.
> 
> Try saving it with a new name in your app and see if it saves it with the correct orientation. A lot of people say if you crop it ever so slightly and save it, it will keep it oriented correctly so if just resaving it doesn't fix it, you can try that.


Thanks Chaz! I cropped it a bit and re-saved it. Here goes nothing!










By golly, it worked! Thank-You! Thank-you! No more sideways BS for me!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Was that yesterday or today?
> 
> With my luck I've gone trough all of the above also. Smoke for three months, trails closed. Finally fires under control and good air quality, nice weather. Just about that time a week ago I woke up one day and couldn't stand or walk. Diagnosed with Achilles Tendon / Tendinitis. Which has now kept me off the bike, 2020 has sucked for me.
> 
> I noticed yesterday vehicle after vehicle with mountain bikes loaded up. I drive into the Devils Backbone trailhead out of curiosity. It was at capacity with a ranger standing guard out in front. I'm sure today as well, Little chillier and windy today but with tomorrow's forecasted snow I'm sure a lot are taking advantage of it today.


Yep, it was yesterday. Today's sky was much clearer, but yesterday's 4600' of climbing was enough for the weekend, so today I am doing fall yard cleanup. Tons of people our yesterday. I rode Coyote, Indian Summer, Blue Sky, Horsetooth, Lory, and Maxwell trying to fine tune this bike to my tastes. All contact points were changed to match my other bikes, so it is one step closer to the way I want it.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> that is sort of ominous...... and sad!!!


Today's snow probably ends our season. I put my bike on the Tacx and will get out the fatbikes.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

evasive said:


> Today's snow probably ends our season. I put my bike on the Tacx and will get out the fatbikes.


sweet!! I hope we get some snow this year. We go none last year....rainy and 40F for most of the winter


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Yep, it was yesterday. Today's sky was much clearer, but yesterday's 4600' of climbing was enoughh for the weekend, so today I am doing fall yard cleanup. Tons of people our yesterday. I rode Coyote, Indian Summer, Blue Sky, Horsetooth, Lory, and Maxwell trying to fine tune this bike to my tastes. All contact points were changed to match my other bikes, so it is one step closer to the way I want it.


Wow! How many miles did you put in?

New bike?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wow! How many miles did you put in?
> 
> New bike?


I rode a little over 38 miles. Having been off the bike for nearly 2 weeks, I was dying to get some pedal time.

I bought a used bike about 3 weeks ago and I am trying to get it set up the way I want it and get familiar with the way it rides. It usually takes me a month or two to get used to a different bike.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> I rode a little over 38 miles. Having been off the bike for nearly 2 weeks, I was dying to get some pedal time.
> 
> I bought a used bike about 3 weeks ago and I am trying to get it set up the way I want it and get familiar with the way it rides. It usually takes me a month or two to get used to a different bike.


Well you sure made up for lost time. 

I get it, time dialing it in to your liking.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I managed a 4 day weekend with perfect Fall weather.
3 trails and 70 mi. on Friday.
3 trails on Sat.
Short hike Sunday before letting my 14 yo practice driving my truck.
Longer hike today with the Mrs.

Best part was Sat. afternoon. Finished trail 2 pretty OK. Was heading to trail 3 and came upon a throng heading into the TH. A juke and a jive and I sneaked in ahead of all of them (they were hemming and hawing), and proceeded to scorch the descent - better than I have all year. I peeked over my shoulder a few times, and nobody was even close to me. Like, no one in sight. Power was about tapped out, but rhythm was almost right on. Soooooo nice!

Pics from early Sat. break time:
















-F


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Saw this gentleman dragging his prize out.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

21F with wind and high humidity made for a pretty chilly dawn patrol this morning.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

ghood said:


> Saw this gentleman dragging his prize out.


A little unorthodox for a trail packing technique, but a several hundred pound deer drug around on the trails might make for some excellent trail conditions. I doubt PETA would be on board though.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

watermonkey said:


> A little unorthodox for a trail packing technique, but a several hundred pound deer drug around on the trails might make for some excellent trail conditions. I doubt PETA would be on board though.


Yea indeed I noted that a buck drug by the head makes for perfectly groomed singletrack for a fat bike.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

watermonkey said:


> A little unorthodox for a trail packing technique, but a several hundred pound deer drug around on the trails might make for some excellent trail conditions. I doubt PETA would be on board though.


A "several hundred pound deer". That would be one hell of a trophy considering a male Mule Deer tops out at 330 lbs. LOL

A male Elk on the other hand can reach 730 lbs. But that would be one heavy load to lug around via a bike through deep snow.

Either way PETA would have a field day with it.

What you described fits more in this weight category.


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

Didn't even have to leave home. Less than 20 yds. out, picture taken from my deck.


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

Made first trip to Mt Penn and was shown all the Best runs by a great crew of locals... that place is frikken Awesome!!!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

no ride this weekend...my derailleur decided to conk out this weekend, so now I am in the market for a new drive train...I figure it is time...my whole group set is ~ 6 years old


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Yessir. Soft enough to hurt. Managed 2700 feet of elevation over 15 miles.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup... Good climb.

Not much of a descent 

Blew a seal in coil shock 

Still under warranty thankfully 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Antediluvian*

Interesting structures at Folsom Lake today.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Very pleasant evening ride


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Good dawn patrol this morning. Hard to argue with 60F degrees at 5:30am in mid-November.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> no ride this weekend...my derailleur decided to conk out this weekend, so now I am in the market for a new drive train...I figure it is time...my whole group set is ~ 6 years old


I had an XT drivetrain that was still working perfectly at 13 years.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Curveball said:


> I had an XT drivetrain that we still working perfectly at 13 years.


yeah...the drivetrain on my 94 Trek is still all original...but the last 15 years of it's life have been pavement only...

my Krampus decided to hit a rock, and many other items 2 weeks ago in a spill down a 20 something foot hill...lots of bouncing...I only slid 10 feet down on my leg, so I am healing fine for free...clipped a tree on a tree gate pass through that I thought I had judged correctly


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Curveball said:


> I had an XT drivetrain that we still working perfectly at 13 years.


(shhh! str8 wants a new drivetrain.)


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chazpat said:


> (shhh! str8 wants a new drivetrain.)


oh, it is already happening! Parts are on order.

gonna go to the lbs on Friday and have the mechanic show me how to install <--- the plan is to possibly start working there part time and learn to wrench


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Sunset + moon


----------



## Alan Bikes (Sep 25, 2020)

sgltrak said:


> Good dawn patrol this morning. Hard to argue with 60F degrees at 5:30am in mid-November.


It looks so pleasant. I usually avoid going during winter and ride on my exercise bike - https://bikesreviewed.com/indoor/marcy-me-709-review/<ahref="https: bikesreviewed.com="" indoor="" marcy-me-709-review="" "=""> But surely will try to go on a ride this weekened</ahref="https:>


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Lovely New England, November night ride. A little post-ride with the firepit.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

12 miles 2400 feet. Very nice surface and weather for late November.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

About 55 degrees and just a nice day in Nor-Cal for a ride...


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Yesterday. 27.5 HT is in bits for a couple of mods & repairs, so I popped this back together & went for a spin. Mostly bike/walking tracks, just to keep fitness up.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It was spooky in the forest this evening We did a local ride and decompressed after a busy caturday


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Great stuff today, powder ride, first tracks all over the place, then stamped out a new trail in the afternoon...


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes on Gooseberry mesa 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

we did a cold, wet 5 mile loop on the local yokel trails since the legit trails were closed. My most fav kind of riding next to snow. 

LOTS of downed trees from the recent big wind events, so the camp saw got a bit of a work out. Got to build a couple new log overs too. But the downed leaves kept the trail from being too muddy, though they were slippery. 

These trails will become home here as winter comes in. The legit trails don't open much cause of the wet. 

We keep forgetting to snap pics because we don't stop as much now. And today, the stopping included work...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Fall comes to NorCal*

Lake Natoma


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Bit of a test/break in ride, after a couple of little mods & repairs. New 180mm disc, 4 piston caliper, refaced the bottom bracket shell & new bearings. Rides lovely again.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Blustery and gray


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Beautiful fall day in Utah


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

Galicia, north of Spain









Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Coming into summer here


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Great to see everyone getting out there and posting up. Love the contrasts of the seasons from rides around the world!


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Great to see everyone getting out there and posting up. Love the contrasts of the seasons from rides around the world!


agreed!!!

Hope to get out tomorrow as today was decorations and "purging of the house" day for the holidays. Seeing the snow pics are getting my hopes up for some of that around here this year...and ghood riding the white stuff w/o FAtties? Risky....


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Supposed to be coming into summer here, but today was grey, hazy & overcast, will light showers, & a cool wind off the Ocean. Followed the coast for a bit, before turning inland and looping back through the gully's & ridges


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Snow coverage on the north aspects and above about 5500 feet.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some great posts in here lately. Care to add in locations? At least the general area would be nice.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

16 miles 2800 feet. 85% dirt with packed snow and a tiny bit of ice. Very nice for this late in the year. Rattlesnake NRA in Missoula.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an afternoon ride along the Humber River. A few mature trees recently toppled over, changing the landscape and creating opportunities too. Some fun wheelies, finding a deer skull in this vast forest (R.I.P. Bambi). Cool ride and we had the whole forest to ourselves


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks like a great day in the forest Cyclelicious. That tree ride looks intimidating.

We had a beautiful clear Colorado day today. Colder temps kept the trails a bit quieter than they have been in recent days.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Haven't ridden since the bike park closed last month, too much work and stress! But the weather was nice on saturday so did a short ride to check out a new trail. Was good to get out.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Was a beautiful evening here, a very mild 23-24 degrees C, so I broke out my converted XC/flat bar/gravel bike, & went for a spin around the river. Shot these along the way


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Rode very well for 11+ miles but had a P.I.T.A. mechanical when a stick buried my chain between my cassette and spokes. Had to break the chain to get it out and remove a bent link. In the hustle and bustle of fixing the mechanical, I dropped my cycling glasses in the leaves on the side of the trail and couldn't find them.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Does yesterday count?

55° and sunny skies with perfect hero dirt. Today the high is 45° and windy. Glad I got the good stuff before the change.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Does yesterday count?
> 
> 55° and sunny skies with perfect hero dirt. Today the high is 45° and windy. Glad I got the good stuff before the change.
> 
> View attachment 1380357


Nice bike!

Did 20/2589' yesterday and a shorter 11 today. Weather has been rather hot. Hoping for cool temps. Today was new stem day so much better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Another lovely evening here, little bit cooler, & a bit windy. Dragged out the 650B and went for a spin. Playing cameras wastes heaps of time


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Folsom lake*

**** 8 to NY Creek with a little stream crossing action.

























NY Creek Bridge (Gloworm XSV/X2 Combo)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Does yesterday count?
> 
> 55° and sunny skies with perfect hero dirt. Today the high is 45° and windy. Glad I got the good stuff before the change.
> 
> View attachment 1380357





trmn8er said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> Did 20/2589' yesterday and a shorter 11 today. Weather has been rather hot. Hoping for cool temps. Today was new stem day so much better.
> 
> ...


Nice! We are now blood brothers.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes! Second time this week, after a year mostly off the bike due to injuries. I can ride in my neighborhood, so with working from home, it is a nice combo.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Odd winter with ice low and dirt high this late in the season.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah, this is a late season for MT. We have some isolated ice patches that are keeping us on the studded fat tires, but if this goes another week I might pull the mountain bike off the trainer.

We got out this evening for a short night ride.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

evasive said:


> Yeah, this is a late season for MT. We have some isolated ice patches that are keeping us on the studded fat tires, but if this goes another week I might pull the mountain bike off the trainer.
> 
> We got out this evening for a short night ride.


Yes, I've been experiencing in the first world predicament of not knowing which bike to ride to best suit the surface conditions.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Night plus a little glare ice makes the same old trail I've ridden hundreds of times a little more exciting.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Great weather, blue skies and 55° today, Colorado.

















Both photos taken from the same vantage point. One looking east and the other looking west. Amazes me the difference in geological features so close together.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Quick after work spin this evening. Photo taken roughly 1 mile due east of DJ's photos above.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Nice spin at Folsom Lake this afternoon.*


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Was going to go bush today, ran out of inspiration, so hit the rail trail down to the harbour. Hit a bit of a storm on the way home, big headwinds & rain, wussed out and sat in a shelter for 1/2 an hour until the worst of the rain passed. 65kms return.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a ride along the Humber River. Chilly -1c/-7c with the wind chill. The ground is starting to freeze. Traction was ok without studded tires. We fought a strong wind on the ride home


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I didn't have to deal with traction or frozen ground. 57° F (14° C) and nearly breeze free today.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nearly 60F here today. Doesn't feel like December.

Thanks for the photo location inspiration DIRTJUNKIE.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Nearly 60F here today. Doesn't feel like December.
> 
> Thanks for the photo location inspiration DIRTJUNKIE.
> View attachment 1381447


Lol
I predicted as much. You should have did a duplicate angle though for the win. Perfect ride weather we are having until Wednesday before another cold front moves in.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

We be rid'n


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

This high pressure system is something. December in Montana


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

evasive said:


> This high pressure system is something. December in Montana


Great shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Another funday, another rideday.. this one was sunny and cold. We had the forest to ourselves but we were not alone 🐾🐾


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Lol
> I predicted as much. You should have did a duplicate angle though for the win. Perfect ride weather we are having until Wednesday before another cold front moves in.


Is this better DJ? I didn't get the light quite right, but the angle seems closer.










DIRTJUNKIE said:


> View attachment 1381207


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Yup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Is this better DJ? I didn't get the light quite right, but the angle seems closer.
> View attachment 1382125


Lol
Most excellent.

I got out today also. I call this ride:

"carnage on the mountain.

























As you know, about 9 miles south of your ride.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

evasive said:


> Yup:


Beautiful shot.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup... No pics though.



Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Lol
> Most excellent.
> 
> I got out today also. I call this ride:
> ...


Ouch! Hope you heal quickly! That is the same trail that bit me a week and a half ago, leaving me with a bruised kidney, pulled muscle in my back, and other assorted scrapes and bruises from a low speed OTB into a rock garden.

I had afternoon commitments Tuesday but didn't want to miss the awesome weather, so I just did a quick lap around Horsetooth. I didn't even take time for photos.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> Ouch! Hope you heal quickly! That is the same trail that bit me a week and a half ago, leaving me with a bruised kidney, pulled muscle in my back, and other assorted scrapes and bruises from a low speed OTB into a rock garden.
> 
> I had afternoon commitments Tuesday but didn't want to miss the awesome weather, so I just did a quick lap around Horsetooth. I didn't even take time for photos.


Thanks, I'm feeling it today. My upper middle back way deep inside is bruised.


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

Not today but yesterday. Debating whether to go out again today...based on the weather it might be the last day in a while in Park City that has reasonable temps and no snow on the trails.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Today was my 6th day in a row, thanks to unseasonably warm temperatures for the past week. An incoming front with expected snow will likely make riding a little less pleasant starting tomorrow.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

That spot is going to be the #1 photo spot of that trail if we are not careful.


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

Today's ride!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fresh tracks this morning before dawn.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Dusting of snow. Finished in the dark.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It rained all day but it stopped by evening and we got out for an urban ride. We checked out the local light displays


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Brown Pow @ Granite Bay


























*


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

awesome pics everyone!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol this morning.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

jay_paradox said:


> Not today but yesterday. Debating whether to go out again today...based on the weather it might be the last day in a while in Park City that has reasonable temps and no snow on the trails.


We did our family vacation there in August before the big wave of Covid hit and had a very awesome time. My son and I loved the steeper trails of Deer Valley and the wife loved the Round Valley XC trails. We replanned our vacation from BC to there after the border closure and it really worked out incredibly well. Those mountains are stunning!


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Yesterday. Trying out some Maxxis fat slicks on my 650B. Much like. 650B x 50mm. Measure 52mm on my 30mm eternal width rims. Plenty of volume gives a lovely soft, comfy ride at around 28psi, yet still roll along very quickly. They market them as a gravel tyre, they go really well on the dry, rocky terrain around here. Running them tubeless with no sealant, just to see how well the Maxxshield puncture protection works, all good so far.

Decided to follow a dry creek bed, I knew where it came out, started off fine for a couple of hundred meters, then rapidly deteriorated from there. Probably 1 1/2 kms of hike a bike, until I gave up when the bush got way to thick to get a bike through, consulted Google earth, back tracked a little bit, climbed up out of the gully & over to the closest track. Still an entertaining day


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Out again on the slicks. Loving them. Smooth, quiet & quick. 
Edit -if you click on the image, then click on the square box with the arrow sting out the top icon, you can view the pics in all their crispy goodness


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Letting it flow along the river. Nice funday ride on hard packed trails. The forest critters have been busy too. We found a cache of pinecones left by the red squirrels; a busy beaver has been sampling the maple trees and woodpeckers have been drilling holes in the beech tree.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

missed riding this weekend b/cthe bike is getting it's first ever upgrade...new drive train! It needed it. Parts are trickling in, so that is the hold up. Cassette should be in on Weds and that. is it. Hopefully will have some pix this week


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

Curveball said:


> We did our family vacation there in August before the big wave of Covid hit and had a very awesome time. My son and I loved the steeper trails of Deer Valley and the wife loved the Round Valley XC trails. We replanned our vacation from BC to there after the border closure and it really worked out incredibly well. Those mountains are stunning!


Yeah I moved here for the snowboarding and ended up falling back in love with mountain biking.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Puking snow. Super fun 1500' descent.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Rode out to Folsom Lake bed to see Jupiter/Saturn and the Starlink Train, these star gazing apps are cool...








‎Star Tracker Lite-Live Sky Map


‎Hey, get outdoor with your friends and start star gazing! Let StarTracker guide you to explore the universe. Just hold up and point the device to the sky and have fun! You can see any stars, constellations and deep sky objects you are watching in reality. ======================== What our...



apps.apple.com


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ghood said:


> View attachment 1908161
> 
> View attachment 1908162
> View attachment 1908163
> ...


so jealous!!!!

we got a paved trail ride in this afternoon...and I finally got my Krampus back with a new drivetrian, so dirt is looming here after Christmas....I wish I could say that snow was also looming....but no


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> so jealous!!!!
> 
> we got a paved trail ride in this afternoon...and I finally got my Krampus back with a new drivetrian, so dirt is looming here after Christmas....I wish I could say that snow was also looming....but no


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks like snow is headed towards Ohio str8!








W
We got just enough to make it fun.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Excellent Christmas ride on cold grippy packed snow.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Christmas evening means: time for a local ride! Streetlight wheelies, wall rides and baby Jesus returned to the manger... as the snow adds another blanket


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup...

Good 1hr+ ride w/ my boys

Now having a Hazy IPA watching them butcher eating fries 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Late December in Montana:


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Haven't ridden since a crash a few weeks ago (AC separation) but yesterday I walked the trail. This is where my crash happened, coming down this little slope.

I think I had a pedal strike on a root at the top, and ended up going OTB and landing/skidding to the bottom.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave man (May 25, 2015)

The dead of winter. Rode lots of moist and sticky singletrack in SC yesterday, going out for more today.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Just enough fresh snow on top of packed to make the climbing difficult today.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

ghood said:


> Looks like snow is headed towards Ohio str8!
> 
> View attachment 1908354
> W
> We got just enough to make it fun.


THANK YOU!!!!

we got to get out in it yesterday before it melts, but I was in heaven!!!

the Krampus and the Kona in their most favorite environment









the trail ahead









a rare pic of me....I usually ride alone









this snow came from the strome that happened on Christmas EVe, which brought only the 7th white Christmas to the area since 1969 when I was born ... so sad. My step son and I wnet out on the 24th and even though it was just in the neighborhood, for me it was a religious experience. Snow falling hard; all of the Christmas lights were on; everything was muted quiet, except the crunch of the snow under tires....

we stopped at the playground for some quick pics....


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't use Strava on every ride. Probably about half of them. Strava just gave me my 2020 numbers. Significantly less than a few years ago but at that time I used it almost every ride. Haha! Sort of nice to use it once in a while these days.

























There are many others who would double these numbers, like I used to. But riding isn't about the numbers all the f-ing time! Haha!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup...
New trail system 
Some nice views 









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Got in a 13 mile short one this morning. Finished off w 191 riding days this year and lots of miles/elevation. Here hoping each of you have a great 2021. It's been tough for myself and yet I'm optimistic 21 will be better. Happy New Year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Looks like an invitation to me ( yesterday - last ride for 2020) Did a 28? km loop, a bit of everything. Gravel and dirt tracks, sealed shared paths, some gravel roads. Went bush with a couple of mates the day before as well, never took a photo though


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

speedygz said:


> Went bush with a couple of mattress the day before as well, never took a photo though


Would you mine translating that?


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

chazpat said:


> Would you mine translating that?


F#*^(@n auto correct/ predictive text. May the inventor of that roast in piss


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Last ride of 2020. Looking forward to another great year ahead.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Today. A bit more of everything on this ride.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

First ride of the New Year!
No snow yet but it's rumoured to be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Chilly start to 2021


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

1/1/2021 in Montana:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Singlesprocket and I did run ride pairings over the last few days. Here's just a few pics from our adventures


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Been having some technological issues lately so not much posting, but got in maybe the best ride of the year between Christmas and New Years.
Rather than park close, I rode in to the East Rim trails in CVNP. Turned out to be a great decision.

Half-frozen waterfall









Even rumbling along on pock marked post-holed snow for ~10 miles it became totally worth it.
The weather was changing fast so I wanted my share of trail before everything thawed again. The well-ridden surface at East Rim 2 (NOT pocked) varied from soft to ice, which made it really fun! I def. improved my berm skilz. I also left some lone tracks over some of the alt lines (a source of great pride that I was 1st after so many had already passed by).









East Rim 1 already had some mud showing so it would be closed soon. But I got my turn just in time.

I shorted the return trip a bit to see a football game and meet my family. So it was a win-win day for sure.

Since then I had the last snow day...









...and knocked out some trail maintenance....









...before hitting Ray's Indoor Bike Park 2wice.

Borrowed pic, but I finally rode this drop!









Now it's back to the grind.

-F


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I've been trying to get out fairly frequently, lousy rainy weather or not! Here's a pic from Dec 29th, Mount Seymour in the Lower Mainland! It was wet, but fun!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Fleas said:


> Been having some technological issues lately so not much posting, but got in maybe the best ride of the year between Christmas and New Years.
> Rather than park close, I rode in to the East Rim trails in CVNP. Turned out to be a great decision.
> 
> Half-frozen waterfall
> ...


I really need to come up and hit EAst Rim AND RAy's!! That all looked so fun.

No fatbike at Rays though?


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> I really need to come up and hit EAst Rim AND RAy's!! That all looked so fun.
> 
> No fatbike at Rays though?


I have seen a fatbike at Ray's once or 2wice. It works (skinnies, small jumps, log/rock piles), but the Nimble 9 works a LOT better (berms, jumps...of which there are a lot more).

To hit ER and Ray's in the same trip, you either have to ride in the snow at ER, or catch a perfect weather week when Ray's is open. They are closed for much of the good weather days in Summer.

-F


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

the mild winter inspired me to try the skinny tires some.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Deepest, Darkest winter in Norcal...


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

Pretty enough scenery, bitter cold, a couple of deer, dead swan in the canal but it is the UK so normal. 😄


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Dec 9, 2020:









Jan 9, 2021:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice - glad 2021 is starting out better than 2020!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Today was a very nice day in the Lower Mainland (of BC). Not much sun, no rain, and the trails were great on Fromme!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Urban night ride (Happy Caturday) -7c


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics! And of course, gotta love the wheelie!


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Yesterday. And the day before


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Funday run-ride pairing. I ran 18km and singlesprocket joined me ...did a shakedown ride with the new Nimble 9 ht


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice! N9 report/review??



cyclelicious said:


> .did a shakedown ride with the new Nimble 9 ht
> View attachment 1911382


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

cyclelicious, you run further than I ride at the moment. 

Houston we have a problem.










A little tree down won't stop me getting to this view.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out to Fromme here in the Lower Mainland again! The weather was amazing!


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

Only in my mind do I ride right now. Winter, no fatty....


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

emu26 said:


> A little tree down won't stop me getting to this view.


is that out near wisemans ferry? lovely looking spot


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

tubby74 said:


> is that out near wisemans ferry? lovely looking spot


Similar country and not far away but no it's not. This is at the end of Long Trail in Ku-ring-gai NP


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Genoa trails, Discovery Trail to Sierra Canyon, 14 miles out and back, 4K climbing/descending, we're having a really dry winter, normally this is snowed in from Thanksgiving to early summer.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Bit of a ride around the river


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yesterday was a big ride on the gravel bike. My first +100 k ride. Kinda surprised I'd never done it before, but it was fun! Took most of the day but was well worth it!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Trails were ice covered and we did a lot of climbs and descents... winter studded tires did the trick to keep us rolling! We rode along the Humber River, up and down the valley.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Those are some great pics!


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes I did and had fun even with this









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a 16km run-ride pairing for funday

We spotted some wheelie bad graffiti and a field of wild turkeys


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Not much snow but great weather for riding lately, just cold enough to keep the trails firm without freezing your toes!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

It's been toasty here in SoCal. Hot actually. Expecting wind next day or two so we snuck in hike and bike.









You can see Catalina Island in distance even ships waiting their turn. This is about 30 miles out. Did a steep hike with my wife. Good times.










Hit the hills on the bike. Kinda a recovery ride 16/1300'. Really nice out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had an amazing ride in Squamish yesterday, and another great ride at Seymour - several sunny days in a row....








Boney Elbows in Squamish









Boogie Nights at Seymour


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

gooseberry1 said:


> Yes I did and had fun even with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did that Knard eat a rat before you rode?


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

Today's ride. Snow on the trail is the perfect hardness from hikers to have grip and not sink. I'm sure the fact that I have 2.8 tires and weigh 140lbs doesn't hurt either. So much fun. Think I am going to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Took today off work and made lemonade out of lemons. The ride began with strong winds & sunshine and ended with blowing snow and reduced visibility. Fun riding in the forest on local trails. Friyay!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

-14c brrr! 10km run -ride pairing today


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Rode last weekend, weather was nice. Now waiting to see if it snows tonight.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Rode last weekend, weather was nice. Now waiting to see if it snows tonight.
> 
> View attachment 1912877


Nice pic! And yeah, the snow had to come sooner or later, I guess. I'm dreading waking up in the morning to see snow covered Vancouver streets!


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Just a couple inches of fresh powder down this weekend in Atlantic Canada, really can't remember a Winter with this little amount of snow, I've only had to shovel the driveway once so far.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Started out at 8.00 am at 37 degrees and it warmed up to 44 by the time I got home at 10:00.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Frigid Friday run-ride pairing. 10.5km @ -9/-12 windchill road and trail
















Some sections of the river are frozen enough to ride. We are going to explore more of the river today

In the meantime: there's this guy! Enjoying the fresh air flowing through his Land Cruiser


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

60° two days after a snow storm, sure.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We went for a rip on the snow trails along the River and on the River ice. There was only a small section of ridable shore ice. The river was high and flowingThe bright sun shine made the snow sparkle and the trees cast bluish shadows making it a very colourful day


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Still very little winter to speak of here in west-central MT. I think I have 20+ rides on the year so far, and only half a dozen are on Zwift.


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

Another beautiful riding weekend here, just cold enough to make it feel like Winter!
Sunny + Snow = Awesome!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Hardly feels like January in Colorado. Two rides in two days.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

Shakedown ride for my just finished RSD Sergeant on 27.5x4


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Been a while since I posted here. Out riding Saturday preparing for the ITI race. Denali in the distance.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol this morning.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Last night, Feb 1, short sleeve-ish weather (granite bay, ca)


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

This morning


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Yikes!



Jayem said:


> Been a while since I posted here. Out riding Saturday preparing for the ITI race. Denali in the distance.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

this is one motivating thread to ride when it cold out, thanks for all the posters, it was around 38 here in NC and it was to cold for me ha ha, but you folks have me motivated for tomorrow !!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

3" of dry powder hammered over a frozen base made for pretty much unprecedented conditions this morning. You could carve. You could brake really late. ...as long as you stay in the groove!

-F


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Got in a good one this morning, hit some of my favorites.....


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I did my two fastest loops ever today. 1 hour and 11 minutes for two laps of my local trail. Less than two months after Stage 3 AC separation.

I think 48 degrees F is my optimal temperature zone. Especially in my new Patagonia merino wool long sleeve shirt I picked up the other day for $9.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep... Highland MI.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Went 'splorin' today. The ride out was fine at 13°F, but the ride back at 19°F with a headwind was pretty chilly. 🥶


















-F


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

this was a weekend where I wish I had studded tires...every thing was ice covered with the recent fine snow that we had so most stuff was not rideable w/o studs...hopefully will get out this coming weekend


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did 10.5km run-ride pairing. -17c We were pleasantly surprised to find much of the river ice to be frozen! We could see schools of fish swimming in a section under one of the bridges. I think they were enjoying the sunshine. They were well camouflaged and difficult to photograph. Awesome day!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Even the steepest dirt doesn't do this! Avalanche debris, Taos Ski Valley today!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

another shortsleeve night in norcal


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Out practicing for the Iditarod on a two-day overnight ride. When it's clear here, it gets cold. I had been waiting for some decently cold temps to do an overnighter before the race.










Overnight was somewhere a little south of -30, for the first 3 or so hours the next day, it was below -30 riding on the Yentna River.










But the sunsets are amazing.










Yentna Roadhouse, the 2nd checkpoint on the ITI Iditarod race this year. I didn't go in, staying outside during the entire ride. I camped near here though.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Your stamina and tolerance is remarkable Jayem. Keep riding and keep sharing your incredible experiences!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, cool stuff man!

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

ok, all the snow and ice stuff I don't like along with the wet, and I'm just happy to get out for a ride when it's in the 20's and teens around here but much respect to all of you who ride in the colder weather.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a 18km ride on the frozen river at -17c. The studded tires cut through the snow to the ice below. Fun ride


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Third day of single digit outings.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Friday I pushed about 3/9 miles, but the rideable parts were pretty nice!




  








20210212_172611.jpg




__
Fleas


__
Feb 15, 2021




The Thorn










  








20210212_172640.jpg




__
Fleas


__
Feb 15, 2021


__
1



The Thorn






The teeter-totter even worked!




  








20210212_174404.jpg




__
Fleas


__
Feb 15, 2021




The Thorn Teeter






Sunday, on a different trail, was soooooo perfect and easy I about froze my teeth from smiling so much!




  








20210214_090936.jpg




__
Fleas


__
Feb 15, 2021




River Trail










  








20210214_091001.jpg




__
Fleas


__
Feb 15, 2021




River Trail










  








20210214_091622.jpg




__
Fleas


__
Feb 15, 2021




River Trail






-F


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Chris and I were joined by a rider friend to do a 18.5km run ride trifecta on the river ice. Today we basked in the -4c sunshine. Awesome day


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

awesome to see al lof the snow riding!!!

I am in heaven as we are getting a taste of legit winter here for the first time in a while....we went out today and got cold! Not as epic as Iditarod, but we will take what we can get!




























the snow was perfect...crunchy, well packed over some previous snow and small layers of ice...no slipping though.

We are hoping to ride/push in 6-10" of fresh snow tomorrow...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Another ice bike ride today (today is a provincial holiday!) It was colder than yesterday and there was a light dusting of snow over night


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

we did more walking/pushing and falling today than riding. 6 or so inches of powdery crystal snow on top of a layer of sleet formed ice in some places. We were also blazing the trail...no one else had been out. It was still AWESOME to be out in it, even if actual pedalling was at a minimum...










communing with nature/soaking in the vibe!!!









sadly, we will be getting a melt this weekend and into next week....back to the "muddy 40's"


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This pic is a throwback from last year ... I'm a snow angel too


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1916669
> 
> 
> This pic is a throwback from last year ... I'm a snow angel too


and your bike is green, like my Krampus!!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I haven't been out as much in Feb as I'd like, but a few days ago I did get out on the road bike for 32 km. Made it out to Deep Cove. Was a nice day!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Yup... solo ride.

Still great fun!! 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

Vigo, Galicia, Spain 









Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

More pictures























Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a 11km run ride pairing today on and along the river. The river surface was snow covered a soft so we stayed mostly on the roads and paths.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Another day another run ride pairing. 13km of sunshine and snow


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Just a ride on Saturday.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a 11km run ride pairing today on and along the river. The river surface was snow covered a soft so we stayed mostly on the roads and paths.
> View attachment 1917212
> View attachment 1917214
> View attachment 1917215
> View attachment 1917216


That looks like one of our bridges that if you ride under it, leads to a big frozen lake.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

15F and 40mph winds made for a chilly dawn patrol this morning, but well worth it.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

will get out tomorrow after they deliver our new dryer...all of the beautiful snow has melted, so I think it is going to be muddy going on the local yokel trails...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

giant snowflakes falling slowly in dead calm air made for a nice ride


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ice bike ride today. The river had some good sections and the trails were icy from the recent thaw + freeze


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Cool!

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

did some mudding today on the local yokel trails...snow melt has the river up way high, and we were riding through feet of water in some points...lots of natural "trail maintenance" will be happening this spring....we lost almost a quarter mile of these systems last year to the river eroding banks away...had to blaze new trails in the early summer. Have been riding and blazing these trails since the 70's on BMX...

the trail that was not soupy - in the higher parts of the run - were actually in really good shape.

this is where we ride when the sanctioned/maintained trails are closed. This is honestly my 2nd most fav kind of riding behind snow riding

trsil goes through that dip normally...about 3 feet of water









you can see the trail go on filled with water...about 10 feet further back, it climbs back up to drier trail









soupy trail running out of "The Swamp"...









this tree came down last spring, and we built a log over...last week, it was just under water. I am surprised it surrvived









the trail is underall of that - The Swamp!!! Probably between 4/5 feet deep in most places. There were about 6-7 man/kid made dirt jumps under that...probabnly not anymore. We did not ride through that today. Who knows what the river put underneath all of that


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Icy ride. Some glare ice but mostly very choppy frozen bootpack.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The sunshine was a spring teaser... it was colder than it looked! Windchill -6c. Chris and I did a ride along the Humber River Valley. Trails were hard packed and icy so the studded tires worked their magic. It was a gorgeous day looking forward to warmer temps


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Trails are icy but much of the snow in the forest is melted


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Local ride


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Just some road cruising.in San Diego Trying to get my nephew to ride so we brought his tag along.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

No riding for me... for a while (so far and possibly further)....

Crook as a dog at the moment.

Sinus infection, on antibiotics and coughing like a 20 a day smoker!?

Can't work... can't do sh1t...

Did get a nasal Covid test done... came back negative, but we know that could change.

Feel sh1tty cause I can't/shouldn't be at work.

Most of all, I can't ride!!

Weather has been epic last 4 days as well...

Raining today though.

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

More cruising around San Diego today. Left partly sunny raining halfway back.


















Then got a ferry ride across the bay


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

targnik said:


> No riding for me... for a while (so far and possibly further)....
> 
> Crook as a dog at the moment.
> 
> ...


Oh no! I can relate to that.

I just had my third sinus surgery a week ago. I can't ride or ski for another week and the weather has been pretty nice.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Curveball said:


> Oh no! I can relate to that.
> 
> I just had my third sinus surgery a week ago. I can't ride or ski for another week and the weather has been pretty nice.


Found out yesterday they I have chest infection... 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

targnik said:


> Found out yesterday they I have chest infection...
> 
> Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


Oh, that's no good.

At least antibiotics should get you straight again. I hope you recover soon.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Curveball said:


> Oh, that's no good.
> 
> At least antibiotics should get you straight again. I hope you recover soon.


Cheers m8!!

Just waiting for the pneumonia to kick in 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Nope. I recently had 4.5oz of fluid drained from my knee and the drain site is still tender from the giant needle. I've been cooking all day and watching snow fall.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out to Mount Fromme today! Great day, but a few degrees cooler than we were expecting!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

had a great ride yeasterday on the local yokel trails; legit systems are still closed...weather was pristine: 55ºF; slight breeze; crystal clear skies; trails were hero dirt all the way...firm, fast and sticky

just an awesome day in the woods; right before this pic, I was able to get my front wheel up on this log for the first time ever - it is roughly 3 feet up, but failed to get the back wheel over, so small victories; 









last weekend, this was under 4-5' of water, you can sort of see it on the trees; was a little squishy, but fast and straight through gets the job done









thisis looking up to the flow trai lsection of this place...this is where it meets the regular trail; we built this log over last fall after the tree fell...it was also under water last week, and survived pretty well









this is my second most fav kind of weather to ride in after snow


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Tuesday night ride....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Super spring ride pics on this page!

I haven't been able to ride the past 2 weeks. I'm building a new bike (Nimble9) and some of the parts will be cannibalized from my Canfield Balance. I'm patiently waiting and hope to ride soon. In the meantime ride on!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Super spring ride pics on this page!
> 
> I haven't been able to ride the past 2 weeks. I'm building a new bike (Nimble9) and some of the parts will be cannibalized from my Canfield Balance. I'm patiently waiting and hope to ride soon. In the meantime ride on!


It's so hard to get bike parts these days! I'm still riding, but I paid in full for a Specialized Enduro frame back in September. It still hasn't arrived!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Did get for a ride late last week at Mount Seymour (and there have been a few road rides thrown in).


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

And this pick from a ride on Monday out to Deep Cove from my place in East Van...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> Super spring ride pics on this page!


Yes, spring is springing!

The shores of Folsom Lake


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Beautiful pics Bjeast and Patski!

Everything is still brown and beige here! It rained all day today which helps get the frost out of the ground. 'sprocket and I will do a run ride pairing tomorrow and check out the local trails.

Thanks for the good vibes


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

New dirt day...checking out some recently-minted trails. And just enough dampness to keep the dust down.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

bjeast said:


> It's so hard to get bike parts these days! I'm still riding, but I paid in full for a Specialized Enduro frame back in September. It still hasn't arrived!


Waiting for my bike parts to arrive...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ha ha. Yeah I'm wondering if some of the things I'm waiting for are on the boat (or stuck behind it)


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Fun ride on the local trails in Snowden


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics McKinley! Looks like it was nice day!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

bjeast said:


> Great pics McKinley! Looks like it was nice day!


It actually turned out nice and the rain stayed away


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Fun on Mt Seymour today!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

And... got out to Seymour yet again yesterday!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Dawn pre-work ride


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Dike 8


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Another local ride, this time in Cumberland. The weather was pretty decent and once again the rain held off


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

Rode dirt and snow today!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

went to RAy's indoor for the first time ever, and it was a freaking BLAST!!! That place is top notch!! We were there for about 9 hours, rode for most of 7 with 2 long stops for food...

only took thios one pic b/c we were more into "riding than posing"...

my ~100th lap on the pump track...one of the many places we sessioned!! 









and then today, went out to ride in the unbelievably GORGIOUS spring weather: 59ºF; crystal clear skies; fast, hero dirt; normally, 25ºF and 6-10" of snow is my dream weather...but this was a close, close second!!! I was in so much pain form riding at Ray's that i was huffing it...I still got 5 miles in. Will not be moving tomorrow for sure

a rare dry spring day on the legit trails...have to revel in this b/c normally these don't open, and look like this till June









Krampus soaking in the great midwestern spring weather









the "Bridge 3 Loop" as I call it. I love when the leaves are down, and the brush is dead, and you can see through the woods. Makes it seem a lot bigger than it is...for a minute I feel like some of the West Coast guys


----------



## awilli (Jan 1, 2017)

Another green Krampus. Got out for a beautiful Spring ride today in Georgia.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a run-ride pairing for Chris's birthday. We toasted with vegan cupcakes


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hard to believe this was under 3' of snow two weeks ago. Now 83° and perfect dirt conditions. Off work early and off I went.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

More Mount Seymour....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Happy belated birthday Chris.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

awilli said:


> Another green Krampus. Got out for a beautiful Spring ride today in Georgia.
> View attachment 1924479


I LOVE seeing the OG rigid fork too....so many people going to squishy shoes on the front...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a run-ride pairing for Chris's birthday. We toasted with vegan cupcakes
> 
> View attachment 1924564
> View attachment 1924565
> ...


Happy B-Day Chris!!!!

(imagine me doing a wheelie with a b-day cake in one hand...)


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice time of year around Folsom Lake


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Managed two rides this week! Checked out a new local trail with a fun drop. Rode more local trails today with a tail gate party after with hot dogs and beer!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

We did ~1400 of local winch-and-plummet because it's the first to dry. It was fantastic, and even better bc the ladyfriend was riding as strongly as I've ever seen- she even enjoyed it.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

No picture, but I rode my SS, Nasbar Argyle, to the local Buttercup festival. 
-knew traffic would be awful, and it was, but I was able to get close in, NOT being the obnoxious bicycler angering pedestrians and drivers.
The day was glorious for riding.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My new classic steel hard tail whip is completed. Back in the saddle and ready for a weekend rip!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice! 
Is that a custom paint order, Judy?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice!
> Is that a custom paint order, Judy?


Thank you DJ! It was a limited edition. Canfield had a limited # in Rad pink.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Thank you DJ! It was a limited edition. Canfield had a limited # in Rad pink.


Very nice color scheme you came up without throughout the build.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Cool looking bike!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Crust season.


----------



## Bikesbikesbikes (Apr 4, 2021)

From last night and today. BLM and forest service out burning slash. Thank you for that.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a shakedown ride, to break in the new Canfield Nimble 9. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Woohoo! New trail!










Hats off to the crew at Sorba Woodstock (GA).


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

chazpat said:


> Woohoo! New trail!
> 
> View attachment 1926693
> 
> ...


They take their trail signage very seriously. 😂


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

lupine bloom folsom lake


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great day at Fromme yesterday. Hadn't done this feature for a while, so it felt good to do it again!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

patski said:


> lupine bloom folsom lake
> 
> View attachment 1927232


Lupines!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> Lupines!


More "Lupines!"


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

No time to snap a pic, but I did a 22 mile gravel loop today. Saw a turkey trotting down the trail in front of me. It ducked off as I caught up with it. I've heard the term "turkey trot" before, but never saw one do it in real life. They're usually just standing still.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes we rode today. The forest floor is coming to life: nature's plush green carpeting is nice for riding.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Did SART today with 3 friends. 22/3368' it was perfect weather out.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a caturday evening ride


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I went out on some trails I haven’t been on for a year. 17.5 miles, but a section has been posted no trespassing. Aggressive posting with shot up targets on trees, signs saying Live range. 

None of that is true, but posted is posted. I can’t help think that this little secret stash was overrun during pandemic lockdown. Bikers, dog walkers, and the equestrians. 

Really bummed about that. Hopefully, my other rides are safe. Will check out over the following weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Classic spring. Sprinkles flurries and rain. And flowers.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Our trilliums are just beginning to bloom


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sun, rain, wind, hail, lightning, flowers. Springtime in Colorado.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Yesterday was a bigger one, but today I did a quick lap to the top of our namesake peak.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Yeah, I had a forest floor full of the white trilliums this weekend!
Also snow.
Spring has come to Ontario


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out to Burke mountain in the Lower Mainland yesterday! Nice day! This pic is the classic "It was steeper than it looks!"


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ beautiful pic bjeast! Our ferns are just starting to sprout in Ontario.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Mud is still too deep on the trails, so I rode the rails instead


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

The day started out cloudy, but just got better and better! Another beautiful day on Mt. Fromme!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We kept it local for Caturday


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> We kept it local for Caturday
> 
> View attachment 1929888


That's a great pic!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Frosty dawn and a tire puncture bleeding Stan's.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

New bike day!!!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

bjeast said:


> New bike day!!!
> 
> View attachment 1930531


What did you get?

Seeing your pictures, I can't wait for the day that the border opens up.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Curveball said:


> What did you get?
> 
> Seeing your pictures, I can't wait for the day that the border opens up.


Specialized Enduro Expert build - spent more than I wanted to (by quite a bit). Added carbon wheels, cranks and bar that I already had.... Oh and a Garbaruk cassette that I also had...

I am so looking forward to the borders opening up too!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an evening ride after my long run. Hoping to find some morels at an old foraging patch but we came up empty handed. Our spring has been too dry and cool for these types of (delicious) mushrooms. Nice weather for riding though


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Good day on the mountain


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a 10km run-ride pairing on local trails. We were fortunate to find a beautiful "unpopular" trail... most trails are crowded with hikers.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Saw this sign today where a grouse attacked my ankle about three weeks ago. Apparently I'm not the only victim.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Shakedown street...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Nope. 8 inches in the yard, 14+ over 5,000 feet. It's not hanging around long, though. Breaking trail on a fatbike sucks, so it was a ski day.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Gravel bike?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Caturday evening (after a day of dirt biking and running) we did a nice ride along the Humber Valley Ravine. The bugs weren't too bad and trails were dry.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Getting a few rides in on the local trails and spending time at the little bike park in town practicing jumps and drops.









Cumberland









Solo ride in Snowden today.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

MattiThundrrr said:


> View attachment 1931724
> 
> Gravel bike?
> View attachment 1931726


Green Goose Graveler!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

chazpat said:


> Green Goose Graveler!


Close, it's name is Duck Norris. So tough, they went back in time and named an action hero after it!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mckinley said:


> Getting a few rides in on the local trails and spending time at the little bike park in town practicing jumps and drops.
> 
> View attachment 1931846
> 
> ...


Nice pics! I've only ridden in Cumberland once, but it was a lot of fun! That newish climbing trail was great (and I generally don't say that about any climbing trails). A lot of fun descents too! Hoping to come ride it later this summer... "Thirsty Beaver" has that woodwork that goes on and on!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I've ridden a few times since my last post!









Boney Elbows at Squamish. That view never gets old.









Loam at Seymour in the fog....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful scenery bjeast!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Beautiful scenery bjeast!


Thanks! There really was something about riding that loam in the midst of all those massive trees and the fog. It was just one of those days you don't forget!


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^Nice pics Bjeast^^

Beautiful day for a ride on some tight, twisty, rooty, rocky narrow xc single track.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh wow! Beautiful pictures, especially that first one!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Super fun day in Squamish today!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

An easy pedal today... following yesterday's ultra (my legs are a little sore )

The mosquitoes weren't too bad but the caterpillars were ravenous! There were half eaten leaves all over the trail


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

My son was Jeepin' on the Rubicon so we rode out to Spider Lake and back. Impressive show. Very cool Starlink viewing just after dark.










Riding along focusing on the best route through the slab and someone yells, "Hey"

I look around, "Up here," he says.










60 Starlink satellites above Lake Tahoe.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

happy truck this past weekend!!!










we introduced a freind to MTB this weekend, hence thhe "skinny bike" on the back...he is now hooked, and shopping

and the trails were HERO!!!! We rode a lot on Sunday, and my legs are still feeling it


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It was super hot (37c) during the day so we did an evening ride. Keeping it local


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^Wow, hot weather! Had to wear jacket and touque on yesterday evenings walk with the mutts. 13c here !


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

More of the same on Fromme. Sometimes I love "the same!" And still liking the new bike! Added new stealth decals to the fork!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Had a great ride in Squamish today!









Entrail









In-N-Out Burger


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Had a little Father's Day mountain bike getaway today: 30 miles, all in the dirt with over 5000 vertical feet climbed. Lovely way to begin the day....


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Hit the trails with the Kona this week and then took out the DH bike to the little local park to practice drops and make sure everything is good to go for opening weekend at the bike park next week. Super stoked!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Kind of impulsively I went on a 2 trail epic yesterday. It was an experiment in nutrition as I had not eaten well the day before, and started the day with just a little food, expecting to eat out on the trail. Despite the poor timing of my food, I managed 57 miles and, except for a few spots in the middle where my energy waned (I seriously considered laying down for a nap next to the trail), maintained more or less a constant speed for most of it. I was quite happy to experience that boost of energy after eating - however it seemed to take nearly 30 minutes. So I was probably behind/at a deficit the whole time, but I never really felt bad. So, knowing that I can recover mid-ride is quite encouraging. Geeze was I sick of the taste of water, though.
And I was early enough that the heat didn't really bother me. Win win!

-F


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Canada D'eh ! We have traditionally done a ride every July 1 and this year we ventured along the Humber River. Trails were dry; and the breezes kept the mosquitoes and deer flies away


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yes








Stopped and took in some wild blooms.













































Did 8 miles in 84° then drove a half hour to much higher elevation Estes Park and did an easy cruise in perfect 72°.









Had a brief 20 minutes of rain and then dead calm perfection.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

First ride on the Yeti today  awesome bike. Feels good to ride a HT again.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a caturday evening ride to unwind


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

pvflyer said:


> First ride on the Yeti today  awesome bike. Feels good to ride a HT again.
> View attachment 1937545
> View attachment 1937546
> View attachment 1937548


That beast wants on the other side of that fence.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Haven't posted in a bit, but have been getting out quite a bit! Here are some recent pics...









Riding the teeter totter on Pipeline at Fromme









Slabby goodness at Squamish. I don't know what it is about this bike, tires, and brakes, but I can go stupidly slow....









Still going slow









Burke mountain.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a caturday evening ride to unwind
> 
> View attachment 1937552


Love this pic! Such great lighting!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Good ride today. How often can you mountain biking and see shark eggs?
#getoffthecouch #cheaperthandiabetes



































Shark eggs.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Rode 5 days this week: 100 or so miles and about 15,000 vertical feet climbed. Lovely time of the year to be in the high country!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Still more Squamish fun! Rode Hueso for the first time!









Hueso









Hueso









Hueso









Entrail


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Another great ride today. 
#justrideit #cheaperthandiabetes 
#cheaperthanheartsurgery


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Been spending time at the local bike park


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Along South Boundary Trail, Taos, New Mexico two weeks ago...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Got out on a trail system I haven't ridden in a couple of years.










You used to have to cross the creek where the person is sitting, which was a bit difficult when the water was high. There was more to the old bridge but it was not safe to cross on. Glad they kept part of it when they added the new section.





































Despite these pictures, there was a lot of dirt involved!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Another good ride today. On my way to be healthy again 🍺


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode yesterday as part of a crew of 10 

Trails were mostly icky... the odd track was dry.

My tires spent the better part of the ride clogged up with mud and pine needles.

Still a good ride... rode 2 new to me tracks.

Only came off once... landing zone was soft and pine needley, so no damage.

A flat turn at high speed with a clogged up front tire 

An epic ride!!

Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Great trail conditions today at Pajarito


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Took my bride on a couple of South Lake Taco laps Friday, Armstrong Connector/Sidewinder/Corral, one of our all time faves.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The trails look awesome. Looked like a fun ride patski!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Another good one today....taking baby steps.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

#redwoods #California fires #longlivelongrides #cheaperthandiabetes


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

Lucky enough to have a miles of trails 5 minutes from my house, so I have been hitting them routinely since getting back into mountain biking.

I'm proud to say that yesterday morning I finally built enough stamina to ride every trail (except one that would have took me way off of my route) without a single stop other to take the photos.

Tonight I get to take out the new Chameleon for a gravel ride which I'm super excited about!



http://imgur.com/DKrOkw7




http://imgur.com/OIMRzVW




http://imgur.com/rColKcu


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Lost Lake Loop, Red River, New Mexico. 16ish miles, 2800 vertical feet climbed, 2 hours 10 minutes. 11,500 feet above sea level. Heavy high altitude smoke from west coast regional fires. Beautiful anyway.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Throwback (belated) Thursday rides ; Aug 13, 2016. I'm happy to say that I've replaced all my gear I'm using in this pic


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I know we all like pix, but I was too busy pedaling.
A group of ~15 us (out of a larger group of about 40 that did 2 trails and 33 mi.) did a 60 mi. route with almost no cars, hitting 3 trail systems. We could have done a 4th (and probably 100 mi. _whew_) except it was closed. We were ready for beers anyway.
But the CLE has developed a very nice network of bike paths and bike lanes that connect _almost_ every trail. Last year some guys did most of them and logged a double century. That group, this year, cut it "short" at 110-something mi.
There's serious talk in the MTB community to develop a 100 mi. race route - ideally it would use some of the currently off-limit trails just for race day. Hence, no pre-riding of that portion of the course.

In any case, it was one of the best group rides I've ever done. I have seldom seen that big of a group of like-minded riders with similar ability. Everyone knew what they were in for, and everyone came prepared. Downtime/waiting was minimal, and some people really pushed their own limits. And I finally got my nutrition right. Well, "nutrition" might not be completely accurate - we'll just call it "sufficient calories". 🍺🍪

-F


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We haven't been able to ride yet (it's been a couple of weeks)... we are in transition between house moves. I was able to go for a run around a lake and spotted a cyclist mid rest and stretch. Hope to be able to ride again very soon


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Finally managed a short vacation. Headed over to Revelstoke (BC) to ride 5620, claimed to be one of the longest flow trails in the world. The trails here are seriously long!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Good ride today in BC.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Took the day off work 🙏 so I could go MTB.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It has been a while since I posted in this thread, but I got a pretty good ride at altitude today, topping out at about 12,500'.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> It has been a while since I posted in this thread, but I got a pretty good ride at altitude today, topping out at about 12,500'.
> View attachment 1946351


A-Basin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This is glorious ...a least he's not rambling nonsense advice.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sunday is funday. Explored some trails near our new home. First ride in a long time, but well worth the delay. Found some old features and rode a fun trail network.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

19 and 2650 today. Nice to be able to ride on the Holiday. Almost 60 years old and no plans on slowing down.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

trmn8er said:


> 19 and 2650 today. Nice to be able to ride on the Holiday. Almost 60 years old and no plans on slowing down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poach on!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol Mike! I was on Acorn. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

hello all!!!! Long time no see!! looks like everyone is still out riding, and there is not much blood...have missed you all, and been real busy with band stuff, gigs, and some family stuff. Labor Day weekend was the first time my butt has seen the saddle all summer (been too hot to ride for me, and all of the other stuff)

BEAUTIFUL day to ride this past Sunday. Went out to the dam as part of the "Dusting Off The Cobwebs" ride










I am in the middle

hope to be posting more now that things have smoothed out and the fall is here


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

That's one majestic beard! Welcome back


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

One more Lost Lake ride for the season.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

First night ride of the season: Folsom Lake


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Beautiful night ride pic patski!

^^ More gorgeous landscapes jayem! I imagine the scenery is breathtaking in all directions


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> That's one majestic beard! Welcome back


thanks!! It has taken a life of it's own for sure

will be keeping me warm as winter rides start happening here soon....hopefully soon!!!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Getting out early for a sunrise ride.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Come on, do a fight


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

http://imgur.com/OxLjPpv


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

We did our annual fall ride through the aspen.


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

Rode today! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ where is this jay? 

It's never too early for snow, especially in the mountains


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice pict! 



29er4ever said:


> We did our annual fall ride through the aspen.
> View attachment 1952274


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

And again today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ where is this jay?
> 
> It's never too early for snow, especially in the mountains


Deer Valley, Utah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

That time of year. 👍









-F

edit: That's funny - this is the first I'm seeing this pic on a big screen - That looks like a HUGE launch ramp up to the left. It's not. 😄


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Took the Duck to the pond. Getting mighty chilly out there


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Today might be a conditioning ride on the road. It’s chilly (wind chill at speed on the bike) and Saturday drivers on my possible route.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Responding to my very own post….



EKram said:


> Today might be a conditioning ride on the road. It’s chilly (wind chill at speed on the bike) and Saturday drivers on my possible route.


I did. Coolish but great. Light traffic. Even gave a driver some directions. Motor vehicle drivers…, only one car that gave me the minimum 3 feet on a straightaway, no opposing traffic. As Bugs Bunny says, “what a Maroon”.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Folsom Lake SRA, perfect condits after the record rainfall.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Trails are too sloppy, so I search for alternate adventure. Took out the DB 24 for a fall run before putting it up for the winter
























The rollover on 24s is... unimpressive


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

one run shuttle this morning..it was glorious


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

This is likely the last nice weekend of the year around here, plus it was peak Fall foliage.

Yesterday I met a guy for a chill ride. I found I am really smooth these days. Even without speed, and with little momentum, I was still simply floating along. I felt really efficient - like I never did any work the entire ride. I could gain speed just by being smooth. It was nice to look around instead of being in full concentration the whole time. ...and I didn't take any pix. I can say that we started at 28F, so the morning sun felt like a relative heat lamp. 🌞 It was 48F when we finished. 

Today I rode solo and basically rode a 2 hr time trial. I was stuffing the 2.5 DHF into leaf-covered corners and snapping right out of them. I heard both tires groan a few times, but I stayed upright all the way around. And while my power is a bit erratic, at least it kept coming back. It was nice to finish hard and still be fresh!
Get those last nice days in while you can!

-F


Here, I stole some pictures of the current local conditions:



























...and some more, also stolen pix (this is amazing for November - usually the leaves are down by Halloween and it's cold and wet).



























Someone got one last shot of the season: the "golden hour" with the last few leaves hanging on.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Catching the sunrise this morning.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Autumn colors of Italy for you


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This was on Monday. A perfect 75° day in November, Colorado. It has cooled down in the last couple of days though.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a local ride on this overcast caturday. Explored some trails in our new 'hood. Found some stoner shacks, old dirt bike trails, cornholio fields and an ol' jack o'lantern in the forest


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

cyclelicious said:


> Explored some trails in our new 'hood.


Where you riding now? Looks more rural than your usual pics. Old dirt bike trails are my favorite, they criss-cross my area like spiderwebs. I've been riding them since before forever. 4 wheelers usually ruin them, too much wheel spinning makes mud holes


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Lake Natoma: Finally turning green in NORCAL.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Mount Pigna , Italy


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Where you riding now? Looks more rural than your usual pics. Old dirt bike trails are my favorite, they criss-cross my area like spiderwebs. I've been riding them since before forever. 4 wheelers usually ruin them, too much wheel spinning makes mud holes


We moved from Bolton to Orangeville recently. There are local trails in the Ridgewoods area (looks like old dirt bike trails. We haven't visited Monora park yet. O-ville is a short drive to Mono Cliffs (but it can get busy in there).

Lot's of possibilities


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> We moved from Bolton to Orangeville recently




Last night's ride in the FOLSOM SRA


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

patski said:


> Last night in the FOLSOM SRA
> 
> View attachment 1958451
> 
> ...


Very cool night ride pics. Love the contrasts and composition!


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Catching the golden hour (or more accurately, golden minute or two) in the morning. Down to 50°F, so donning the long sleeves. Need to shift to afternoon rides where it is in the 70s.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Urban ride, planning a New Year's Day group ride route.

Bow thrusters on the freighter kick out dead fish, attracting 1000's of gulls.









New pedestrian bridge to Whiskey Island (there's no whiskey there). The birds on the laser cut pylon are just too cool.









-F


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

on the left my way , on the right for some crazy


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Got away yesterday just in time to enjoy the unseasonably warm weather. Shorts and 60's in November is fantastic!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a run-ride pairing


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> We did a run-ride pairing


Yikes, I keep forgetting there's winter out there... ❄

Rode by our local wetlands today.










Gettin' mo' green...


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Gettin my snow legs under me.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Our traditional, new year's eve ride was local and fun. Ringing in another new year. Happy Healthy 2022 to all.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy New Year back at cha! Wishing each of you a safe, healthy and fun 2022. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Daily dose of training with a brisk late afternoon 6km run-ride pairing. It was a cold -8c (-14c windchill) so we kept a quick pace pausing briefly at the creek bridge. We saw 3 discarded Christmas trees, 1 wheelie and 0 polar bears


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

warm in January


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey all! Late happy new year to everyone. I haven't been riding as much as I'd like, but after snowy rides at Seymour (the last on Jan 1), finally got out today! Felt good to be in the mountains again with no snow on the trails (well, the ones I rode).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A rad day on the mighty Humber River. 6 riders and 1 runner; -14c/windchill -23c; we boldy ventured 21km. I followed or led the group on foot! Mostly snow covered ice and some sections were deep snow; with a nice fire on the river at the halfway point to warm up. Final weekend of January was a blast. Looking forward to February our shortest month


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

Fantastic! Great photos as well. Truly bad ass. Looking to get out today here in Philadelphia, but I was concerned the snow was too deep ironically enough. Usually not the case here.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

*cool * ride


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> A rad day on the mighty Humber River. 6 riders and 1 runner; -14c/windchill -23c; we boldy ventured 21km. I followed or led the group on foot! Mostly snow covered ice and some sections were deep snow; with a nice fire on the river at the halfway point to warm up. Final weekend of January was a blast. Looking forward to February our shortest month
> 
> View attachment 1967685
> 
> ...


Seeing people riding on ice close to open water really freaks me out. I can only envision someone plummeting through thin ice into the water below and freezing to death.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Curveball said:


> Seeing people riding on ice close to open water really freaks me out. I can only envision someone plummeting through thin ice into the water below and freezing to death.


No one got a soaker on this ride  

This year was good for ice biking (othe years not so great) The ice was very thick (we had 2-3 weeks of minus double digits) 2 of the riders were very experienced riders especially on this river. They know the currents etc. singlesprocket for example has been ice biking for over 30 years. I led the group on foot through some sections that were snow covered so I just followed the animal tracks... the deer, coyotes, foxes etc because seem to know when the ice is solid.

I hope I can get my studded tires and join another ride soon .


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

I was not the slowest one on the trail today.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

So I'm always torn between "Did You Ride Today", "Daily Fatbike Picture Thread", and "One Picture, One Line. No Whining"...

Well I rode twice yesterday in anticipation of the weather going from 25F this past Saturday to 40F yesterday to 50F today (and 2" of rain) to 20F tomorrow.

Saturday, 1/2 the trail was fun and very rideable despite no grooming; just foot traffic. The other 1/2 was a lot of work plowing through footprints and balancing on snowy boardwalks.









Yesterday morning was 1/2 groomed (the guys drag a sled over it!), with a few slick spots, and 1/2 mostly groomed with lots of bumpy footprints (I swore I saw one set of footprints where the person was intentionally walking on their heels, but maybe I imagined it).

Yesterday evening, was my last hurrah with this crazy weather coming, and it did not disappoint despite the deteriorating conditions. Riding familiar trails in unusual conditions makes it really fun! This trail has a Sno-Dog groomer, but it can't reach every part of the trail.

Water/slush over ice. This was not bad as the edges of the trail had some grip. The bike might slide, but it would always catch. Plus, the ice was not super hard so I got juuuust enough bite.









There was no crossing this. Reroute.









This...









...to this.
(Note the grooming by hoof - it was actually really good!)









But the deer really messed up the line here!  😁









Frozen teeter-totter. I could not get a good enough run at it to simply jump it. It would have been a slow speed wheelie drop, which may or may not be in my skill set at a given moment.









Get it while you can!

-F


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ The landscape and trails in your ride pics looks like our ride pics should look like in 2-3 weeks. We're still getting snowfall, temps are up and down. We had much less snow the last couple years.

Feb20, 2021









Same ride Feb 20, 2021












Feb 20, 2017









Same ride Feb 20, 2017


----------



## 45crash (Jun 7, 2007)

First ride of 2022…..not sure why I waited so long to get out there


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ The landscape and trails in your ride pics looks like our ride pics should look like in 2-3 weeks. We're still getting snowfall, temps are up and down. We had much less snow the last couple years.
> 
> Feb20, 2021
> View attachment 1971242
> ...


Nice!

But...🤔 your coffees are getting cold.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

So, because I know stuff, I chose today to be late for work. It was a splendid morning!
Trails will only be frozen until the sun hits 'em.


----------



## 93studiolite (May 28, 2021)

I tried to, but they were having a controlled burn and had the trails closed.


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

93studiolite said:


> I tried to, but they were having a controlled burn and had the trails closed.


Pine Barrens?


----------



## 93studiolite (May 28, 2021)

No, San Felasco SP in Florida. They were only burning a portion but had all of the trail system closed. The park rangers didn’t even know about the burn until 8AM today.

They were scrambling around trying to figure out how many trail users got out before they closed the park. I hope everyone left before they got to far with the burn.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Time Tunnel in Auburn, California

aka: Culvert Trail


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Patski, nice sequence shots.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Patski, nice sequence shots.


@DIRTJUNKIE I changed the title and added the first photo...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

All the planets aligned with weather and daylight saving time. Yesterday the first day of longer daylight hours I hurried out after work. A late start at 3:30 but it was the warmest part of the day at close to 70° my whole ride. Hard to believe rain is coming in today and snow on Thursday.. dirt was like Velcro at one of my local go to trails. Super fast perfect tacky grip.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Goodbye winter... final ride before spring was in the pouring rain  Kept it urban until trails dry up


----------



## 93studiolite (May 28, 2021)

I did get out this morning! Rode Hickory Mountain Loop and Ridgline in DuPont SF. Had an absolute blast! So much different riding than I’m used to in FL.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes and I spat on aRussian


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

Buster Bluth said:


> Yes and I spat on aRussian


Is this for real?


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

JohnWhiteCD said:


> Is this for real?


Sadly no.


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

Good.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

I guess. But if I see Putin walking down my street I’m at least going to yell nyet at him.


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

Well, I suppose that’s warranted to say the least.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good ride today at Bobcat Ridge, Colorado. A nice 70° but with some 20-30mph winds. Pretty tough going in the lower valley, but once I climbed up and into the charred timber [from last years fire] there was some good wind breaks. Not many out with the trails to myself and near perfect dirt from the snow melt and just dried out enough as to not leave tread marks behind, hence hero dirt.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Looks like a nice place to ride right now, DJ.

March is going out like a lion here in southern Ontario. The weekend forecast is it's going to snow sideways and temps will be -9C. Most trails will be too icky for mtb. Should be ok for trail running though 
We need a couple more weeks


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Got out yesterday [Saturday] to the same trails as above. Another windy day although the winds were changing direction constantly. Very unpredictable with 35mph gusts, I was almost blown off the trail a couple of times. Good news was the temperature was at 78°. Haven’t felt those temps for a long time.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I got out into the sun yesterday to ride a new local trail. It was beyond awesome.
















All wonderful until I had to get over this large fallen log. Yes, we have big trees here. I really appreciate our dark forests when the sun is beating down. It was a perfect day to ride with temps in the mid 60s. Loamy hero dirt too!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Italian colors


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes I rode today


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Green like Jurassic Park around Folsom Lake


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

The hills are turning a little “Golden” near the devils mountain. 😎


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Down in the Bay Area last week, rode Waterdog for first time in about 15 years.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I had a good ride yesterday. I did about 15 miles (3 trail loops). On the first loop my chain popped off to get stuck between the smallest sprocket and the frame. I had a little fall. I turned the bike over and put the chain back. But later on during the same trail loop I started hearing some noise from below and I saw it was my rear axle that had come loose. It's the screw in type So I tightened it and had no trouble the rest of the day but I kept my eye on it.

After that loop I went on to another trail. It had a lot more climbing. I wound up having a fun ride with two other guys I met on the trail that were riding about the same pace as me and were taking more frequent rest stops which was fine by me. So we finished up that trail that had some great roller coaster rides downhill. At the end we parted and said goodbye, it was fun riding with you.

So then I went beck to the previous trail to do another loop. At the halfway point I rested on some benches. After a rest I was ready to finish the loop and I suddenly realized I was bonking. I was feeling a little faint so I rested some more. Then I finished the trail and stopped at the trail head. Same thing with the bonking. There was another rider there I was talking to and he offered me an energy gel pack. I thanked him but I had some of my own and ate one because it was a good idea. So after I felt OK to take a leisurely ride back to my car (about 1/2 mile from the trail head) he came along. I thought he was leaving too. So when we got to my car he asked if I was alright and talked a little more. Then he went back to the trail head. He actually came along with me just to make sure I would be OK to drive home. So I had a really good day with the people I meet on the trails. I sure was dog tired and ate an early dinner.

Oh yeah, when I got home I checkout my bike's axle. I took it out and saw the threads were all grease covered. So I cleaned the threads including the nut in the frame. Put on some blue Loctite and torqued the axle back into place.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

patski said:


> Down in the Bay Area last week, rode Waterdog for first time in about 15 years.
> 
> View attachment 1980482
> 
> ...


This post needs to be added to one of the best long running threads on this site.









The Abandoned Vehicle Thread


I seem to run across a lot of old, abandoned vehicles in the boonies, off trails that would be impossible to drive on... and I always ask myself, "how did that get here in the first place?" Here are a couple pix from the Sierra foothills (I need to dig up a few more). I have no comprehension...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Big one today Chino Hills 33 miles /4518 feet. Wanted 5k but needed a bit more calories and water.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

trmn8er said:


> Big one today Chino Hills 33 miles /4518 feet. Wanted 5k but needed a bit more calories and water.


Nice place to ride, terminater


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

nhodge said:


> Nice place to ride, terminater


It is. There is a little bit of everything there but mostly flowy XC riding. Really nice when green and scenic. You can get all the climbs you want there and can get 5000 feet in around 35 miles if you choose your route. Even a Redwood Grove nearby too!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> This post needs to be added to one of the best long running threads on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

If felt good to spin the legs on caturday afternoon. Trails were fun; saw some diving ducks; found a bouquet!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Zomby Woof (MCM700) said:


> I had a good ride yesterday. I did about 15 miles (3 trail loops). On the first loop my chain popped off to get stuck between the smallest sprocket and the frame. I had a little fall. I turned the bike over and put the chain back. But later on during the same trail loop I started hearing some noise from below and I saw it was my rear axle that had come loose. It's the screw in type So I tightened it and had no trouble the rest of the day but I kept my eye on it.
> 
> After that loop I went on to another trail. It had a lot more climbing. I wound up having a fun ride with two other guys I met on the trail that were riding about the same pace as me and were taking more frequent rest stops which was fine by me. So we finished up that trail that had some great roller coaster rides downhill. At the end we parted and said goodbye, it was fun riding with you.
> 
> ...


Where were you riding?

I rode Blankets late afternoon yesterday, VMT, Gnarnia, South Loop, 1/2 Dwelling. It was nice, most of the crowd had cleared out, only saw a few people out on the trails. I never see anyone out of Gnarnia.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Lots of trimming and praying for NO snakes in the grass...


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

chazpat said:


> Where were you riding?
> 
> I rode Blankets late afternoon yesterday, VMT, Gnarnia, South Loop, 1/2 Dwelling. It was nice, most of the crowd had cleared out, only saw a few people out on the trails. I never see anyone out of Gnarnia.


Yeah, I was riding Blankets too. I did the Dwelling 1st, then the VMT and back to the Dwelling. It was on Sat. morning. I got there around 10:30 ish. I finished up around 2.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A nice May Day evening ride


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

This might be more interesting than any pic I would've taken.
I like those hills. The trail itself doesn't even require me to shift.
This is how I ride.

BTW - my legs felt like complete garbage despite decent food the day before, and little in the way of beer consumption. Just an "off" day, but it was still a satisfying ride.

-F


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I've been been getting out a bit more lately - this was last weekend in Squamish. The rain held off during the ride thankfully!


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

Got out on my local trails yesterday. Only my second ride this season but already feeling good on the jumps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garlic-breead (8 mo ago)

i wish but colorado spings has a footish of snow


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

garlic-breead said:


> i wish but colorado spings has a footish of snow


Man it’s just crazy! That’s kind of late for you guys isn’t it? I mean probably not unheard of, but definitely unusual.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

bjeast said:


> I've been been getting out a bit more lately - this was last weekend in Squamish. The rain held off during the ride thankfully!
> View attachment 1984243


Like x2!

-F


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a fun ride at the end of the day.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Rare outta state trip for us to Bend OR. Rode Deschutes River Trail and McKenzie Pass which is closed to cars this time of year.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Spending a few days in Edmonton, and getting out on the trail bike.... Not quite the North Shore, but still nice to be getting out every day I'm here!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did an evening ride for my Birthday


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

singlesprocket said:


> i try to ride every day. i look forward to my commute, even if it is wet out.
> 
> View attachment 1015088
> 
> ...


Rest


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> We did an evening ride for my Birthday
> 
> View attachment 1986277





cyclelicious said:


> We did an evening ride for my Birthday
> 
> View attachment 1986277


Happy birthday!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Bandite of Scarlino , between Follonica and Punta Ala , Tuscany , Italy


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Dodging spring showers.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

X-post...

Took Friday off to ride Allegrippis, but my pedal ripped out of the crank arm about 2 minutes in.
Found a capable mechanic with the proper tools and waited for him to do his thing (plug for Rothrock Outfitters!).









There was no way the Red Loc-tite retaining the pedal insert would be ready by Saturday morning, so this is the accelerated cure process. Just the right amount of heat.









Saturday we did 13 mi. and 2400 ft despite still feeling doubtful. That's a good test for a flat-lander, but I actually felt better after the ride than before we started. And with this group and a commercial kitchen, we had some amazing dinner!

Sunday we did 13 miles before I split off on my own little adventure. Everyone has told me that Mountainview trail is not a bike trail. I believed them. I went anyway.
View attachment 1987708


It got steep, but it was rideable for awhile.
View attachment 1987709


It was beautiful!
View attachment 1987710


Then it got real. I walked that one.
View attachment 1987711


Another view (I am one step to the inside of the trail)
View attachment 1987712


I walked this one, too, and nearly fell off. Super slick moss-covered rocks. 😱
View attachment 1987713


Left out a few pics
View attachment 1987714


This part was terrible. Push, pull, drag... 330 ft UP in 1/3 mi.
View attachment 1987590


I'm glad I took my alt route, so now I don't have to wonder. The rideable parts, which was most of it, were some of the best in the park. But never again. Managed 18 mi. and 3000 ft. for Sunday.

-F


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Fleas said:


> X-post...
> 
> 
> Took last Friday off to ride Allegrippis, but my pedal ripped out of the crank arm about 2 minutes in.
> ...


Great pics! And glad you were able to ride!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out for a quick late afternoon spin with a buddy yesterday on Seymour in North Vancouver!


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

6 miles of pure street climb.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Italy around Dam of Suviana


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A nice local ride Sunday evening


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

6 miles of pure non stop steep road climb. on MTB


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Saturday and more Seymour fun...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ sweet gnarl


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Great pics lately!

No pics here.

But I did a rare (for me) group ride where, once we all fell into order, I was following a young guy who was following our ride leader (a guy I ride with often). It was kinda muddy and we slipped and slid through a lot of turns. The young guy was fun to watch because he rode "twitchy" - that is, he was not very attentive to his line, so he was pinging and tweaking off every other wet root (and continually gathering/correcting/saving it), but at the same time he was hot-dogging off small lips, bunny hopping, and just having a fun time. So his bike was going in every direction, but he was still on pace.
For myself, I had power to spare for once, 2-wheel drifted a LOT of turns, and splashed a lot of mud. 

-F


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Our evening ride was fun. We explored some local trails and rode along the lake . Spotted a family of swans. The four cygnets were so cute! Wonderful end to an awesome day


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been eyeing this up for ~year.
I've manualled (sp?) it several times at walking speed. For me to legit drop it, I would need to hit the tiny transition buried in the grass.
I shorted it the 1st time (scared, no confidence) and hit so hard my helmet almost came off.
2nd hit was a bullseye.
That's about my limit, now.









Double-take









-F


----------



## woodzyzlucky (Dec 15, 2021)

I rode yesterday but it is a rough ride


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

Stewiewin said:


> 6 miles of pure non stop steep road climb. on MTB


Not really steep.
everything is steep when legs aren't developed. 😄


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

woodzyzlucky said:


> I rode yesterday but it is a rough ride
> View attachment 1988410





Stewiewin said:


> Not really steep.
> everything is steep when legs aren't developed. 😄


That’s for sure!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Didn’t really feel like going for a ride Monday night, was glad I did!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Someone needs a Bath after a wet, wild





















and muddy day at Angel Fire!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Getting above the heat today in the local mountains. Thankful for the cooler temps 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did fun loop around Island Lake before sunset. Temps dipped and a nice breeze off the water kept the skeeters away. The water fowl and their youngsters enjoyed the remainder of the day like us hoomans


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

So, me and 30 of my closest riding buddies....

This is our yearly "Solstice" ride - the longest ride on the longest day of the year (or at least around that day). I had to bail early (around mile 30) for family obligations.
I rode really well, but my penance for trying to hang with some "fast" guys was that I bonked at about mile 40 (despite caloric intake - possibly poorly-timed).
The big dogs went farther South to the East Rim and Lamb Loop trails for about a 70 mi. trip, while the crazy dogs went clear down to Hampton Hills for a cool century.
This is all do-able with minimal road sections, although time and distance suggests taking a couple strategic side roads. For being largely "in-town", this is an awesome route. PLUS, my miles 15-25 was all new, compliments of a resourceful trail blazer in our group that led 12 of us through the best side roads, back roads, industrial sites, power lines, and a short hike-a-bike that reminds you what real trails are like. Yeah!
2 stops: one for popsicles; one for beer. It doesn't get any better!
Miles 8-14 were several turns of the Ohio and Erie Canal Park singletrack and new flow trails.
16-25 was the alt route.
25-35 was the Bedford Singletrack.
The rest was the Ohio and Erie Canal Towpath where large animals used to pull canal boats from place to place. It now acts as a connector to all points South.

-F


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a traditional Canada Day ride. Big up Canada, you're looking good for your age!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yes, for it being a Sunday the day before the 4th the trails were surprisingly sparse of other trail users. Perfect dirt conditions and temperatures early morning.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

July 1 on Mt Seymour!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yesterday's ride. Still by far the best we have in the state:


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Evergreen mountain 8200 feet up.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Did some leg-powered laps at Vail yesterday. More of the same today, either at Vail or Beaver Creek.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We did a caturday evening local evening ride


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yesterday "adventure ride". Parts were on a primitive trail, but worth the views.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Jayem said:


> Yesterday "adventure ride". Parts were on a primitive trail, but worth the views.


Oh wow, those views look amazing!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Got 3 rides in 2 days, and maybe some good trail karma.
Tues. night group ride - I was chasing the youngsters. In a lot of places I was riding so smooth I could coast and not lose pace while everyone else pedaled. Other places, they ran me ragged. I was pretty done by the end, with the heat and humidity of the day.
Wed. morning I went to remove a tree. It was much bigger than it had been described to me, but it still only took 45 min. to get it off the trail. I still had time a for a few miles before work.
Wed. night - since I had my gear, and I was close to a trail*, off I went. I was expecting a slow ride after the exertion of the day before, so I brought my folding saw just in case, and it paid off. Moved 3 trees off the trail and still finished 11 miles in 90 minutes.

*Not to mention that the group maintaining that trail have really upped their game. The trail is rough, rooty, and twisty, but we wouldn't have it any other way. It would be easy to "maintain it to death" and lose the character of the trail, but they have been very careful to improve the ride-ability without making it easier. My hat is off to them and folks like them!

-F


----------



## flying bison (Aug 3, 2014)

Was able to get up to the Adirondacks this past week, and hit some of my favorite trails around the Lake Placid/Wilmington area. Was lucky enough to catch one of the days that the town of Wilmington was running shuttles up to "Poor Mans Downhill" ..had a great time with this as it allowed me access to much of the flume trail system that I haven't ridden. All was ended when a previously plugged hole in my rear tire had failed, 2 plugs later it sealed up but the fillmore valve I had on there broke into two while using my mini pump, so I couldn't get anymore air in... Had to ride poor mans back to the car with maybe 5 PSI in the rear.. that was fun.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Windsor trail, Santa Fe


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Chris and I did a local ride. Spotted some interesting things along the way. 










We rode bumpy old traintracks through Orangeville. You can see the old telegraph posts in the background


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Amazingly epic ride through Rancho Viejo in the Santa Fe National Forest. 18 1/2 miles and over 4,000 vertical. Some totally gnarly hike-a-bike up a completely blown out drainage with 3+ foot boulders everywhere--we used to ride it down and it would be impossible now. The aftermath of two forest fires in 10 years has a major impact on the trails.























Photos curtesy of friends on the ride...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm continuing my 3 rides in 2 days trend!
The weekly Tues. group ride doesn't start until 6:30p, so from 4:30-6 I hit some other trails. At 6:30, nobody wanted to lead the A group so I took it. This particular trail is more of a series of jump lines and flow - which is not really my thing - but I hung in there pretty well. It is really fun(ny?) to see the disparity of speed on this trail. It has some short climbs that favor the climbers/XC riders, then the jump lines favor those riders, then the narrow fast sections benefit others who can corner. The whole group was a big accordion as we ran through the various areas. It turned out pretty fun! (and exploits your weakness  )









This morning I had my weekly trail survey loop. And a beautiful morning it was!
These guys are starting to get a little bold (it was actually still pretty dark - the camera was struggling)









-F


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

last weekend on my local So-Cal Mountain.


----------



## Aytek (Feb 20, 2021)

I rode today !

It rained at night but the trails were already dryish around 08:00 am due to hot weather.

There were some occasional mud on the trail but it only added more fun to my ride. My ride was around 16 km consisting of single tracks, fire roads and gravel trails. With this ride, I have completed my personal goal of 120 km ride in one week.

Keep on shredding !


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out this weekend and rode a trail called “Rock Diva” among others on Sumas Mountain here in BC’s lower mainland. It was great!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Got out this weekend and rode a trail called “Rock Diva” among others on Sumas Mountain here in BC’s lower mainland. It was great!
> 
> View attachment 1994590
> 
> View attachment 1994591


That looks like BC POV's trail. Way above my paygrade.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Aytek said:


> I rode today !
> 
> It rained at night but the trails were already dryish around 08:00 am due to hot weather.
> 
> ...


That HiLux is awesome!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Curveball said:


> That looks like BC POV's trail. Way above my paygrade.


Yes, that's the one! There are a few features on that trail that are DEFINITELY above my pay grade! But overall, it's such a great trail!


----------



## Aytek (Feb 20, 2021)

Curveball said:


> That HiLux is awesome!



heheh thanks !  I know that you don't have the Hilux in USA anymore. But I also like the Tundra and Tacoma ! hahah


----------



## Aytek (Feb 20, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

This uphill rock garden has been my bugaboo ever since it was built. I have tried it multiple times on multiple occasions, with ZERO success.
Today was the day, though. On the 11th try, I cleaned it! 3 of those tries was just determining the correct gear.  
I will concede that (I think) it was all due to a lack of focus and intensity, not skill or strength. Gitch yer mind right!

-F


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out on Sunday to Cypress mountain here in North Van. Pretty warm, but fun!


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Avoiding the heat at sunrise


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Another fun day at Mount Seymour here in the Lower Mainland, albeit a short one. Warm, but still great to get out!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Local ride. Workers are removing the railroad ties to build a new railtrail running though town and to connect with other MUPs


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

@cycledelicius : visit Italy !!!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ That ride up looks doable and I bet the ride down is a blast!!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Last week I went on a bit of a different ride. I took my hardtail over to Bowen Island for a day off. Went by myself to just relzx. Sat by the ocean, saw a few sights, had a delicious meal and was going to ride my bike around Killarney lake - turns out you can't ride around the lake. But... I did ride out and saw "Opa the Ancient Tree" as it's called. It's one of two old growth trees left on Bowen and his about 1000 years old. It was a good day!









Killarney lake









Nice little sign that makes sure you know you're there!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Private race course will not cancel an event unless there is a tornado. There was no tornado.
In an ideal world, I would have done 4 laps for a 4-hour race, but they started with a prologue. So I completed the prologue + 3 laps in about 3:30. I was toast. It is one of my favorite trails due to its unique variety, and it has been there for maybe 30 yrs., but I am not one to go somewhere just to turn laps, so 3 laps was probably my limit. It is tough compared to anything else around me.
1st full lap I twisted my chain so it would not stay in gear. I pitted before the 2nd lap and fixed it, but then my brakes had so much mud in them they sometimes would not let go, or would take very long to slow me down. Pitted for the 3rd lap and fixed that, but my legs didn't last very much longer.
Seeing the 1st place guy during my 3rd lap put things in a whole new perspective: that dude was fast even in the mud! Prologue + 5 laps in 3:58! Made me feel sooo slow. But my finish was as-expected, and it was a really great event.
There were solo and 2-person categories.
For anyone who has ridden there, the only closed section was the "over-under". "The Cradle" was nerve-wracking every time on that wet wood.

Funniest thing was that for just a few moments in lap 2 during a period of earnest suffering and delirium, I thought that maybe everyone had played a joke and just went back to the barn to eat pizza and drink beer. I did not see one other person until I saw a course marshall almost 3/4 of the way through the lap.
That said, everyone was on the honor system to not cut the course. I never had any inkling that anyone would. 

Post-race euphoria









Look how clean! (5 seconds to start)









-F


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

You most visit northern Italy


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Saturday, spent the day on the bike. I was hoping _everyone_ could come with me, but I ended up meeting them out on the route instead.

Left early on my overloaded bike.









Spectated an XC race in the morning.




































Rode the course (it's pretty easy).









Spectated my daughter's soccer match in the afternoon. No goals against!









Met some pals and rode to camp. 65 mi for the day.









Woke up to rain, but it let up enough that we just got a little damp on the ride home. 25 mi.









And I didn't have to deal with any cars until the last 4 miles (which were on the road). Those jerks must have been making up for lost time. Sheesh!

1,287 ft! (392m) 😁









-F

PS - Notes:

Need dry bag for tent
Need rubber separators to keep full beer cans from clanking together over bumps 🍻
Bike was heavy, but balanced and easy to ride singletrack


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got up to Whistler on the weekend. Beautiful day on Saturday. Bike park was pretty busy on Sunday, so maybe not worth it. But this Saturday ride on trails was great!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Nice ride on Fromme today!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ awesome shot! and rider!


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I’ve been stuck at home with Covid all week. Finally got a bunch of rain and so I went out and rode an 1800’ loamer. All-time traction! Just what I needed.👍


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Goofing around on the North Shore a few days ago....


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

3-day weekend. 3 different trails.
The whole weekend was planned around a group campout near Athens, OH until Ian pushed a bunch of rain up our way.
In a matter of maybe an hour Thursday night, a buddy flipped the plans and we headed to Michigan Fri. morning.

Oak Openings was the 1st stop. 14 mi., 458 ft. (pretty flat!) The place is very green, but they have a few stunts that would be dark blue. Very scenic as well.









Among several other built stunts, there is also a (sorta) skinny that is about 40 ft long. I did it once. I didn't feel lucky enough to go back for a photo shoot.
edit: Here's a (not very good) pic I found of it online. The bridge is the same length as the skinny, and same height above the muck.








Not only that, but there is a brewery AT the trailhead. This trail is not a destination, but it's def. worth a stop if you're going to be around there.

Day 2 was Potawatomi ~18 mi., but we rode from the Bruin Lake CG and ended up at 25mi. and 2100ft.
Another very flowy trail, but with at least 50 root drops of 2 ft or more (with a few 4-footers) along its undulating 18 mi. I had a ton of fun here as the trail is not very predictable. It maintains a certain character all along (which you might think is "predictable"), but the dips and turns and drops just keep coming in every possible combination! Most of it was quite easy except for a couple of those rooty climbs. Still very fun and nice scenery.

Day 3 was DTE 21.5mi., 1700ft
Again, more flowy stuff. The terrain gets a little more advanced here, I felt, in that they have some built stunts and jumps that were just a bit over my head. That said, none of those stunts interrupt the flow if you elect to bypass. This is a well-thought out trail system that puts the greens close to the parking and the advanced stuff farthest away. Various parking areas allow you to choose your adventure if you weren't up for a full lap. I had a lot of fun here, too. We rode it in the "Sunday" direction (M/W/F/Su - clockwise), but I think the "Saturday" direction (T/Th/Sa - c'clockwise) is probably the preference for the big hit riders. The place is in amazing shape. Some of the berms are so big they have their own gravity.

There are also a ton of lakes and camping in the area. I could ride and paddle and fish for a week up there no problem.
There is a Triple Trail Challenge (I've heard) that routes riders through Poto and DTE by connecting it with "forbidden" singletrack that is only open for the event. Worth checking out.

-F


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Saturday I was chased off the trails by rain. Still got 20 miles and 1800 vert in. I know it's a gravel bike (Ibis Hakka MX 700), but I like to ride it on single track too.










Before the rain on Sunday I went for a point to point mountain bike ride (2022 Ibis Ripley V4) in some remote backcountry. Lovely day out there! Got 18 miles and 3700 vert on that one.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Took the afternoon off yesterday and went for a ride at Seymour here in the lower mainland. It felt like riding in the summer. It was so warm.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Yep


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Funny little aspen stand with a trail tunnel going through it. Up in Nederland, CO last weekend. Easy but fun little trail system there. 18 miles and 3K of climbing.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Short spin on Seymour today! Still some incredible weather today, though we really do need rain!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Weekday rides are the best.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Brasimone dam


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Nuff said...










Santa Fe National Forest, Santa Fe, New Mexico, October 11, 2022. Located at the top of the Winsor drop in, this sign has a partner in crime. New Mexicans are such disgruntled people. I love 'em!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

No riding today. There's been rain and lightning all day.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I had 1:30.
Finished in 1:20.
Then it rained. 









-F


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Yep…


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Forgot to post this, but it was a lovely weekend in Squamish a week ago!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Went over the mountains for some clean air riding and camping a couple of weeks ago.
















And then Bellingham with my son a week ago. Trails are super dry.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

Yep. And now I feel like I smoked eight packs of cigarettes.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

GeePhroh said:


> Yep. And now I feel like I smoked eight packs of cigarettes.
> 
> View attachment 2005272


Yeah, it's been really bad the last couple of days and today I couldn't see across the lake on my way to work. I can't wait for the rain this weekend. I hope I have my main bike back by then. Otherwise, I'll take the hardtail to Ollalie.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Curveball said:


> Yeah, it's been really bad the last couple of days and today I couldn't see across the lake on my way to work. I can't wait for the rain this weekend. I hope I have my main bike back by then. Otherwise, I'll take the hardtail to Ollalie.


Yeah, I went for a ride on the road/gravel bike yesterday here in the Lower Mainland of BC. Probably shouldn't have....


----------



## jay_paradox (Oct 21, 2020)

Two feet of snow expected this weekend so this might be the last one for a bit…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Beautiful weekend here in Ontario (20c) but I know the white stuff will be here soon


----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

57 kilometres, forty percent gravel. Down to a nearby Lake Erie port/beach village and back.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

A nice ride in the mountains with the new bike.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Saturday, Sunday


















-F


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Yup.









Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

20 and 1830 gained. Beautiful out. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Got out on Mount Seymour one last time before the rains came for real! It was one of those unexpectedly fun rides.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

bjeast said:


> Got out on Mount Seymour one last time before the rains came for real! It was one of those unexpectedly fun rides.
> View attachment 2006122


Nice pic! Is it still really dry on the coast?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> I've been sidelined, and wish I could ride.
> 
> Enjoying this thread


Oh that’s too bad! Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Nice pic! Is it still really dry on the coast?


I'm a couple of hours south of Vancouver and we finally got some good rain this weekend. It was cold and sloppy on Saturday but hero dirt on Sunday. I imagine things are looking pretty good up north.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

true colors


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol.


----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

Rode out to my favourite country store. It’s 15 kilometres away as the crow flies, 17 kilometres away by the most direct roads, 29 kilometres away via meandering mostly unpaved route. I chose the latter and took a slightly shorter route home for a 55 kilometre ride. My reward at the store was a cold beer and a homemade cookie.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

RJ Emm said:


> Rode out to my favourite country store. It’s 15 kilometres away as the crow flies, 17 kilometres away by the most direct roads, 29 kilometres away via meandering mostly unpaved route. I chose the latter and took a slightly shorter route home for a 55 kilometre ride. My reward at the store was a cold beer and a homemade cookie.
> View attachment 2006332


Nice ride! I am not a beer drinker, but definitely would’ve been up for the cookie!


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

I was riding on Friday, washed out on a leaf covered fast turn. Slammed my knee hard enough to make me limp for the past few days. But, today was 75* in western new york when normally it's 40 or 50 this time of year. Had to get back out there for some fall riding. There is a trail under there somewhere.


----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

bjeast said:


> Nice ride! I am not a beer drinker, but definitely would’ve been up for the cookie!


Thanks!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

Local rail trail today.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Autumn colors


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I was forced to plan this weekend at least 5 weeks ago, just hoping for good weather...









Got it!

-F


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Not today. Too banged up from a group ride yesterday. 

I was behind some riders who talked a big game, but who couldn’t make it through any of the little hills or turns on our local trail (I.e. “mountain biking”). 

They kept abruptly stopping without warning, causing a pile up behind them each time. 

I’m going to have these bruises for a while. 

note to self: next time there’s a group ride, stay away from big talkers with little or no technical skills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

I did a little ride today. Huntsville, TX.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

celswick said:


> Not today. Too banged up from a group ride yesterday.
> 
> I was behind some riders who talked a big game, but who couldn’t make it through any of the little hills or turns on our local trail (I.e. “mountain biking”).
> 
> ...


Ugh. Sorry to hear about that! Heal up. I'm off North Shore trails for a few weeks with a sprained shoulder, but when the weather permits, I can get out on the hardtail on tame trails! But in my case, the injury was all my doing!


----------



## mcarter76 (Jun 3, 2017)

Did a short 6 mi ride on my 26er this afternoon (1,300 ft elevation gain) here in Los Angeles, CA. 

New Canyon Spectral 125 is on the way, stoked to finally be getting modern geo and 29 inch wheels.


----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

Rail Trails. 58 miles / 93 kilometres.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Night Riding is Back!

Granite Bay Folsom Lake SRA


----------



## mcarter76 (Jun 3, 2017)

Second ride on my new Canyon Spectral 125. Still getting things dialed in, but it's riding much better after raising the stem 2mm, tilting the bars forward, and swapping out the stock saddle for my WTB Volt w/ chromoly rails. 12.5 mi, 2,559 ft elevation gain.


























It seems that all of the local trails always lead to a radio tower. 😁


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

It's riding much better after raising the stem 2mm?
Really?


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

Is that a chair or the worlds shortest mtb teeter totter feature?


----------



## mcarter76 (Jun 3, 2017)

nhodge said:


> It's riding much better after raising the stem 2mm?
> Really?


Haha probably not a noticeable difference, but getting the bars up and slightly forward did help.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

mcarter76 said:


> Haha probably not a noticeable difference, but getting the bars up and slightly forward did help.


I would agree. Tilting the bars is like a different bar


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Returning from a late caturday trail ride... I found Penny Lane!


----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

Urban rec trail. London, Ontario.


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Not today but some weeks ago..............We went to a county about 400Kms away from our city............










Went to some country side ridding on local trails..........










It was like 40 days ago............but as the whole area is like 2200 m above SL fall was there 










* earlier than lower areas......











Saw some road kills..................










Saw some weird spiky.... vegies.....................










Took some nostalgic....shots with a very photogenic tractor










Went to some nearby places................










And also saw some signs...........











And though about some of my mental problems................










hmmmmmmm By the way thats not me.............











Down the trail we met a horse that had twin carburetors










Went to the town suburbs ..............










To the towns water reservoir to see it was shrinking and maybe .....maybe had only 20 % or less of its area...remained.........certainly a lot less percentage in terms of volume................










And the crows...............took me back some decades........................











We had these in large cities as well gathering in large groups........commuting................ and by commuting i mean they were seen only @ dusk & dawn.............dont really know where there were commuting to...............and only in autumn & winter........

But its @ least 15 years i havnt seen them in my city.....* mega urban area of 15 m pop.

In my friends country house.................we piled up & burnt all the dry and dead branches..................










And it made a lot of smoke...........











that gathered a bunch of birds who came to freast on the insects who were running away..........

Also gathered the neighbors.....Who said why not have a Kolookh Paz ??!










Kolookh = Dry soil clump

Paz = bake

Kolookh paz = biulding an igloo with those clumps..........................and setting a fire in it...................so they heat..............a lot..........then putting potatos in an then collapsing the igloo on the potatos.............so they bake with out fire but with the heat of the clumps.......................










Somthing like water boiling them.....

After some while the smoke .....settled down ........










Also did the sun................










So it was time to get back to home............


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Ohhhhi for got to mention if you didnt have a knife & wanted to cut an apple and thougth it doesnt have any oil and fat in it so it wouldnt ruin the brakes....
Dont go for it












It would totally make your brake friction less........................i think due to its glucose


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I haven’t been getting out on the North Shore much recently, because I dinged my shoulder up five weeks ago. It was starting to get better, and then I tripped and fell on some stairs. I didn’t see, and set myself back a bit. Doh !! I’ve done some riding on my road/gravel bike and my hardtail. Here’s a picture I took near the Seymour dam on the north shore.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Haven't posted in a while, but had to share this evening's sunset.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Wow! That's absolutely gorgeous! These are the views I had today....


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

-15c this morning


----------



## scribefit (Feb 21, 2017)

Warmed up to 26f here yesterday.Rain and ice today


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Despite the sore shoulder today, I got out to Squamish with some friends. We didn’t write anything super hard, just stuff to keep you on your toes. No crashes. And rode my new bike. It’s not going to replace my Enduro, but it was pretty nice to have today. It’s a Trek fuel EXE


----------



## mcarter76 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hit up some nice singletrack today. The Spectral 125 did surprisingly well on the switchbacks for having such a long wheelbase. Mostly been riding on fire roads lately, but this type of terrain was a lot more fun and a better fit for this bike's abilities.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I took a ride on the local rail trail today. Who said road bikes can't be fun?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

La princesssa










Zoom in ….










My buddies


----------



## scribefit (Feb 21, 2017)

I went fishing today but Yesterdays dawn patrol ride was special. I love the view where I usually start and end my beach rides. Picture with light when i got on the beach and top picture on my return. 17f and nice frozen beach.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Ugly sweater day at the trails









Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## rammalammadingdong (Dec 25, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

rammalammadingdong said:


> Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


Diggin' the Winter camo!

-F


----------



## rammalammadingdong (Dec 25, 2007)

Another sender today









Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## rammalammadingdong (Dec 25, 2007)

Back to frozen sand.
Literally endless grip. Most fun on a fatty yet. (10yrs and counting...)
















Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Urban adventure ride. Old stadium being demolished.











Made the climb on the right. The last 3 bike lengths were the crux of it.
Piles of rolled up astroturf made for some sketchy (but low-risk) lines on the right.











Sketchy route (for my taste). Ride leader says "no problem".











1972 Rolling Stones concert









-F


----------



## rammalammadingdong (Dec 25, 2007)

Back to white
















Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

A little sunshine this afternoon would have been nice.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Festivus.... for the rest of us!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

cyclelicious said:


> Happy Festivus.... for the rest of us!


That's a very sturdy looking pole, and nice work on the Feats of Strength. I have Grievance to air, it always seems drier and warmer at your end of the 401! Thanks as always for the great posts.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Happy Festivus.... for the rest of us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Festivus to both of you! Here’s hoping you don’t get walloped by that storm that’s coming to Ontario or is already there.  We’re still digging ourselves out here in Vancouver! But one thing we can’t complain about, is not having a white Christmas!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ we got walloped by the blizzard!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice ride today, snow is finally melting, just me and the boyz:


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Our weather went from 40F to 2F (or -2F, depending) to 60F. I got this in when it was 38F on its way up. 
Of course, you can't get this unless you venture off the beaten line.










-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

1st ride of 2023
Happy New Year!








(the occasion demands formal attire )

-F


----------



## cletuslol (Sep 18, 2020)

Little slick from heavy dew and some sprinkles but great riding weather in Austin. Short sleeves and shorts, 70 degrees outside on my ride.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Been riding every day for the last 99 days.

For day 100 it seemed rude not to do a 100km gravel ride. On my 16+kg Banshee Rune, naturally.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

Spring Creek Nature Trail, in The Woodlands. The temperature was perfect, but riding into 30mph gusts slows one down a bit. The dirt was great, being a couple days removed from the rain.


----------

